# Team Just-For-Fun-Riders



## yogi71 (3. Mai 2009)

Mmmmmh, komisch heute!
 Nachdem Chillmirage meinte wir sollten einen eigenen Thread hier öffnen( da hab ich nein gesagt), kamen heute noch zwei Weitere, die meinten bräuchten wir!

OK , dann mach ich hier mal einen auf und warte ab was da passiert!

Will ja kein Spielverderber sein!

@chillmirage

Danke für Deine schöne gemütliche Entspannungstour heute. Hast Du fein gemacht! Das war wie immer eine gut gelaunte Meute, die eine Menge Spass hatte.

Bis bald

Yogi


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Mai 2009)

Juhu   
Danke Yogi...!!!

und  - ich muss dringend zum Frisör *lach*
bis demnächst dann mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesy (3. Mai 2009)

Feine Tour,
dann sind wir ja jetzt auch hier offiziell vertreten.
Finde ich sehr gut.

Grüße und dank für die schöne Tour.

Manuel


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Just-for-fun-Riders,

willkommen als neues Team mit eigenem Thread in der pleasure-world des IBC-Forums ! Habt Euch auch schon schick eingekleidet, das hilft bei der Erkennung, wenn man sich als Nachbar über den Weg läuft (fährt) . 

Viel Spaß, tolle unvergeßliche Touren und allzeit unfallfreie Fahrt


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hi Just-for-fun-Riders,
> 
> willkommen als neues Team mit eigenem Thread in der pleasure-world des IBC-Forums ! Habt Euch auch schon schick eingekleidet, das hilft bei der Erkennung, wenn man sich als Nachbar über den Weg läuft (fährt) .
> 
> Viel Spaß, tolle unvergeßliche Touren und allzeit unfallfreie Fahrt



Hey,

danke! Also solltest Du mal einen langsamen Tross in der Eifel sehen, sind wir das!! Wir stehen fast Alle noch am Anfang einer MTB Karierre! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Mai 2009)

Finde ich auch klasse, dass wir jetzt einen eigenen Thread haben.
@Yogie
Von wegen Anfang ich glaube der Knirps der uns überholt hat, der war fitter wie wir


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2009)

Aber nur die ersten fünf Meter, weil er Stolz war!!!


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Juhu
> Danke Yogi...!!!
> 
> und  - ich muss dringend zum Frisör *lach*
> bis demnächst dann mal



Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man doch auch mal über neue Schuhe nachdenken ....





BTW: Willkommen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (4. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit könnte man doch auch mal über neue Schuhe nachdenken ....
> 
> BTW: Willkommen!



jetzt, wo Dus sagst, fällts mir auch auf.......P-A-N-I-C!!!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2009)

Wer der Meute hat denn Lust morgen ne Runde in der Ville zu drehen??


----------



## mscharf (5. Mai 2009)

War bestimmt eine tolle Tour. Schade das ich nicht mitkommen konnte. Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

mscharf schrieb:


> War bestimmt eine tolle Tour. Schade das ich nicht mitkommen konnte. Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.


 

.....und das ist in wenigen Tagen!


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich nächsten Sonntag, 10.Mai (Muttertag) mit ner Tour aus oder sind da alle platt bzw. familientechnisch verplant?????


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

Sonntag bin ich mit meiner Liebsten unterwegs! Wir radeln etwas durch die Eifel!!!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Mai 2009)

Hmmm ich denke das sollte funktionieren. Wann würdest Du denn am Sonntag los wollen?


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn eigentlich nächsten Sonntag, 10.Mai (Muttertag) mit ner Tour aus oder sind da alle platt bzw. familientechnisch verplant?????



Wie wär´s denn mal von der Tomburg?
Am Sonntag startet eine langsam/leichte Tour!

Hättest Du vielleicht Lust am Donnerstag ein Feierabendründchen durch die Ville zu drehen?
L.G.Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (5. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch für die von barbara vorgeschlagene tour 

 so ein fred is schon eine feine sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Mai 2009)

@Redfraggle & chillmirage

Wann würdet Ihr denn am Sonntag Starten und wo?


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Mai 2009)

10.05.2009 11:00 Uhr
Parkplatz an der Tomburg


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

Da wünsch ich den Tomburgern doch mal viel Spass!! Bin Samstag schon unterwegs und brauche Sonntag einen Tag zum ausspannen. Bei der nächsten Gemütlichtour bin ich dabei!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mal von der Tomburg?
> Am Sonntag startet eine langsam/leichte Tour!



hmmmmmmmmm............. gibts da ne Möglichkeit ohne Auto hinzukommen???????



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hättest Du vielleicht Lust am Donnerstag ein Feierabendründchen durch die Ville zu drehen?
> L.G.Barbara



Lust schon!!!! NUR.....diese und nächste Woche siehts schlecht aus, Arbeit über Arbeit. Wenn dann würde ich abends mal sehr spontan starten u. mich evtl. jemand anderem anschließen.
Schreib doch mal nen Termin aus, dann können sich die Jungs ja um die begrenzten Teilnahmekarten streiten


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> hmmmmmmmmm............. gibts da ne Möglichkeit ohne Auto hinzukommen???????



Yep, gibt es!!!!! Mit dem Bike


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Yep, gibt es!!!!! Mit dem Bike



ha, ha,......


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

War nix???


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

da bin ich tot bis ich da bin - oder ist das der Plan ???


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

Nee bloss nicht! Wir sind ja um jede Frau in unserer Truppe froh!


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

tja, dann muss man(n) da wohl noch was organisieren, sonst fahr ich wieder nach Siegburg oder zum Kettenfresser in die Wahner Heide, da isset auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dich beruhigen, der Weg zur Tomburg ist recht flach. 21km und ca. 100hm hin. Und das ganze dann noch mal zurück.

EDIT: Oh ich seh gerade, dass du aus Brühl kommst. Dann sinds wohl doch ein paar km mehr  Aber du könntest ja auch erst bis nach Bonn mitm Zug fahren, dann hättest du auch meine Angabe


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

dann brauch ich aber keine Tour mehr zu fahren *lach*


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, der Weg zur Tomburg ist recht flach. 21km und ca. 100hm hin. Und das ganze dann noch mal zurück.
> 
> EDIT: Oh ich seh gerade, dass du aus Brühl kommst. Dann sinds wohl doch ein paar km mehr  Aber du könntest ja auch erst bis nach Bonn mitm Zug fahren, dann hättest du auch meine Angabe


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

joaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, mal schauen 

ich habe grade ne Zugverbindung bis Meckenheim bzw. Rheinbach gefunden, den Rest sollte ich wohl so schaffen


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

von Rheinbach zur Tomburg ist nicht mehr weit! Das sind nur ein paar Meter!


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

ein paar Meter schaff ich *g*


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> joaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, mal schauen
> 
> ich habe grade ne Zugverbindung bis Meckenheim bzw. Rheinbach gefunden, den Rest sollte ich wohl so schaffen



Hi Katrin

Vom Bahnhof Meckenheim sind es 5 km zur Tomburg. Sag Bescheid wann die Bahn in Meckenheim ankommt, dann könnte dich Oli von dort abholen, er wohnt nämlich in M'heim und fährt auch mit dem Rad zur T'burg.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Mai 2009)

Wollte auch mit dem Rad anreisen wenn das Wetter passt. Könnte da also auch aushelfen wenn gewünscht.


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin mit dabei und würde mich am Meckenheimer Bahnhof mit euch treffen. Wann seit Ihr den da und welcher Bahnhof? Kottenforst  oder der gegenüber von dem Kaisers oder Schuhcenter oder was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin mit dabei und würde mich am Meckenheimer Bahnhof mit euch treffen. Wann seit Ihr den da und welcher Bahnhof? Kottenforst  oder der gegenüber von dem Kaisers oder Schuhcenter oder was das ist?



Quasi Meckenheim HBF  Genau der gegenüber vom Schuhcenter.

Nicht Meckenheim Industriepark
Nicht Bahnhof Kottenforst


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2009)

...und ich kann nicht


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Mai 2009)

Großartig den kenne ich. Wann würden wir uns da treffen?


----------



## Poison_Girl (5. Mai 2009)

mein Zug kommt um 10:37 Uhr an, also ist dann Treffpunkt


----------



## Handlampe (5. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> mein Zug kommt um 10:37 Uhr an, also ist dann Treffpunkt



Ich sag Oli Bescheid, er kommt euch dann abholen.


----------



## Scottti (5. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich sag Oli Bescheid, er kommt euch dann abholen.



Das ist ja schon fast Nötigung zur Pünktlichkeit 
Okay, ich sammle alle Radler am Bahnhof auf und scheuche sie durch die Meckenheimer Obstplantagen zur Tomburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> tja, dann muss man(n) da wohl noch was organisieren, sonst fahr ich wieder nach Siegburg oder zum Kettenfresser in die Wahner Heide, da isset auch schön


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2009)

Scottti schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon fast Nötigung zur Pünktlichkeit
> Okay, ich sammle alle Radler am Bahnhof auf und scheuche sie durch die Meckenheimer Obstplantagen zur Tomburg.



Oh, das mit dem Scheuchen habe ich befürchtet!
Dann sind unsere Mitfahrer schon platt, bevor die eigentliche Tour 
losgeht, und kommen dann niiieee mehr wieder!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Oh, das mit dem Scheuchen habe ich befürchtet!
> Dann sind unsere Mitfahrer schon platt, bevor die eigentliche Tour
> losgeht, und kommen dann niiieee mehr wieder!


 

Die sind hart im nehmen und wir sind wie Fliegen......man wird uns nicht so schnell los!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die sind hart im nehmen und wir sind wie Fliegen......man wird uns nicht so schnell los!!!!



Da sprechen wir nocheinmal nach der Tour d´rüber  !


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Mai 2009)

Dazu muss man wissen, wofür das Kürzel "Oli" steht:

"O" für "*O*h, da ist er ja schon ".
"l" für "*L*aaaangsam, ich komme nicht mit!!! "
"i" für "*i*ch sehe den gar nicht mehr.... "


----------



## Poison_Girl (7. Mai 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Dazu muss man wissen, wofür das Kürzel "Oli" steht:
> 
> "O" für "*O*h, da ist er ja schon ".
> "l" für "*L*aaaangsam, ich komme nicht mit!!! "
> "i" für "*i*ch sehe den gar nicht mehr.... "



Ich lern einfach die Anfahrtsbeschreibung auswendig, dann find ich auch allein zur Tomburg  ich lass mich am Sonntag morgen nicht stressen


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. Mai 2009)

Dann zuckel ich mal hinter dir her


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2009)

Wer hat denn eventuell Montag Lust ne Runde durch die Ville zu drehen?

LG
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. Mai 2009)

Lust schon nur leider keine Zeit. Erster Tag nach dem Urlaub ist immer doof.


----------



## Günni0808 (8. Mai 2009)

@ Montag wäre schon schön, hab nur keine Karre um hin zu kommen. Mal schauen wie ich nach Samstag drauf bin. ggf komme ich mit dem Rad in die Ville.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2009)

wenn es klappt brauchst Du nur bis zu mir!!! Ab da kann ich dich mitnehmen!


----------



## Vertexto (9. Mai 2009)

So wieder zuhause, 
Danke Günni und den Anderen für die schöne Tour heute.
Ich bin mit Markus noch gerade vor dem Regen am Auto angekommen, Ihr habt wohl noch was abbekommen oder?
Jogi ich schulde Dir noch eine Apfelschorle, bis demnächst im Waldbiergarten
Bei mir waren es am Ende 72,5 Km und 1365 HM
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Mai 2009)

Hört sich nach einer Menge Spaß an und ich konnte nicht dabei sein


----------



## Conbey (9. Mai 2009)

FINISHER 

Also liebe Leute...ich hätte ja nie gedacht, dass ich das so lange und so
gut durchhalte!!  Wie Gerd schon sagte, hoffe ich natürlich auch, dass
ihr heil und trocken nach Hause gekommen seid! Schließlich soll meine längste 
und höchste Tour nicht durch so was getrübt werden! 

Und wenn ihr mich weiter mit auf solche schönen Touren nehmt, sollten 
die 1.500 Km bis August doch ein Klacks sein und wenn ich dann 
noch Deutscher Meister werde, werde ich Euch den Sieg widmen! 

Ach ja...Colli...ich hab das Snickers nicht vergessen!!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt bin ich auch zuhause!

Wir waren schön Chinesisch essen und danach ein leckeres Eis!!!!mmmmmh

Gerd, auch wir sind trocken angekommen!!!!
Das mit der Apfelschorle machen wir dann bei Gelegenheit! Würde aber lieber ein leckeres Weizen nehmen!

Oder Eissplittertorte wie der Schoof????

Ja bedanke mich hier auch nochmal beim Guide! Hast ja schön Schilder aufgehangen, damit ich etwas vorheizen konnte!
Laut garmin 70km und ca.1500Hm!!!!

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour


----------



## mscharf (10. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an klasse Tour. Tagelang vorher Aufkleber an Zäune und Bäume zu kleben. Respekt!

Apropos ich brauch mal das Rezept von der Torte. 

@Jürgen, war klar. Die runtertrainierten kal direkt wieder drauf zu futter. 

ernster Teil Anfang:

Nicole und Markus: Euch eine tiefe Verneigung vor dieser Leistung. Ich hätte in Eurer Situation das Handtuch schon nach 10km geworfen. Aber Euren Willen die Sache noch bis zum Ende durch zu ziehen. Super!!! 

ernster Teil Ende:



Auf meinem Garmin stand. "Du Faule Sau, so langsam Du die Berge hier hochgondelst lohnt es sich doch gar nicht irgend etwas aufzuzeichnen!"
 0km und 0,5Hm


----------



## Conbey (10. Mai 2009)

@Günni oder an die, die es beantworten können...

Hast du deine Brille eigentlich wiederbekommen?


----------



## Poison_Girl (10. Mai 2009)

mann unglaublich, was ich hier lese.... ich muss sagen RESCHPEKT!!!!! 

und ihr macht mir echt Angst...... ab demnächst komm ich ja gar nicht mehr mit 
da muss ich wohl heimlich trainieren


----------



## Frorider86 (10. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ik hab da grad diesen Thread entdeckt und wollt ma hallöchen sagen
Bin quasi "NEU in EU" ...bin jetzt nicht unbedingt der Km-Reißer, aber für ne entspannte Feierabendrunde wär ik zu haben wa.
Bin der Meinung hab euer Trikot schon mal gesehen und gegrüßt zu haben...ich bin meistens mit´m grauen Rocky oder einem grünen Alutech unterwegs...auf jedenfall is der quietsch bunte Helm immer dabei

Happy Trails

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (10. Mai 2009)

Herzlich willkommen in EU Froh. Fahren sehr viel in der Gegend unterwegs. Kannst dich gerne mal zu uns gesellen. Für Zuwanderer sind wir immer offen.


----------



## Günni0808 (10. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,

das war eine absolut klasse Tour. Danke an jeden der Mitfahrerinnen/er. War zwar wahnsinnig anstrengend für mich, aber jetzt bin ich stolz es geschafft zu haben. Dank meiner Holden habe ich ja noch 3 km hinten dran gehängt, um anschließend noch einen drauf zu kriegen, weil sie sagte: "War doch klar, dass ich zu Ende fahre!!!". Meine Brille habe ich glücklicherweise auch noch zurück bekommen. Also kurz um, klasse, klasse, klasse.

@Yogi: Lass uns doch am Montag nochmal telefonieren, denn ich warte da noch auf eine Lieferung und weiß nicht genau, wann die bei uns eintrifft. Denn wenns klappt, komme ich gern auf dein Angebot zurück.

Bis demnächst im Wald

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2009)

Schoooooofffff ich will die Fotos!!!


----------



## Vertexto (10. Mai 2009)

Hier meine Ciclo Aufzeichnung:


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2009)

So, bin Montag leider raus!!

Mein Termin rückt immer näher und ich muss noch ein paar Sachen erledigen!!!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (10. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, bin Montag leider raus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (10. Mai 2009)

Hy,
auch mir hat es tierisch Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zu fahren, auch wenn ich Euch am Anfang am liebsten verflucht hätte, weil Ihr mir alle davon gefahren seid  Das hat mich echt deprimiert. Habe es aber echt nicht bereut, dass ich die Zähne zusammengebissen habe und weiter gefahren bin.  Abends konnte man mich aber nur noch in die Ecke stellen, war ziemlich fertig aber happy. Bin ja die Tour noch heimlich zu Ende gefahren.  Hab gar nicht mit Günni geschimpft....Freue mich auf die nächste Tour.
Bis dann
Colli


----------



## Scale30 (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute,
es war eine klasse Tour am Samstag. Laut meinem Tacho waren es dann doch 75km statt der angekündigten 69. Danach war ich dann auch richtig platt und mußte gleich schlafen gehen.
@ Nicole und Günni: Ich seid richtig fit! Nach so einer kurzen Radvergangenheit hätte ich noch keine 75km gepackt. Respekt!

Kann mir evtl. jemand die Tracks von allen 10 Münstereilfel-Touren mailen?
Viele Grüße,
Nadja


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2009)

Schick ich Dir!!!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


>


 
Wollte doch mit Günnie ne Runde drehen!!!!


----------



## Conbey (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ist denn für das kommende WE noch keine Tour geplant??


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2009)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Hy,
> auch mir hat es tierisch Spaß gemacht, mit Euch zu fahren, auch wenn ich Euch am Anfang am liebsten verflucht hätte, weil Ihr mir alle davon gefahren seid  Das hat mich echt deprimiert.


 
Das nächstemal fahren wir alle langsamer!!! 

*V E R S P R O C H E N !!!*


----------



## chillmirage (12. Mai 2009)

Hola

ab morgen regelmäßiges Bergtraining Mittwochs und Freitags. Dienstags, Nightride mit den Gemütlichfahrern. Das mal so als Info ans Team. Wer mal Lust hat mitzumachen... würde mich freuen.


----------



## mscharf (13. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das nächstemal fahren wir alle langsamer!!!
> 
> *V E R S P R O C H E N !!!*




Hallo gehts noch???????? 

Da muss die liebe Nicole noch etwas Trainieren. 

Und bei deiner Einstellung Nicole werde ich versuchen immer ein stück vor Dir in Ziel zu kommen. 



@chris, Samstag Bergtraining 130km, 1200hm aber....... Rennrad.


----------



## Conbey (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

Hat heute jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde durch die Ville??

Werde wohl so gegen 17 Uhr los fahren, wenn sich das Wetter weiter so 
hält!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2009)

so geiles Wetter und ich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Mai 2009)

Schade dass ich es erst jetzt gesehen habe, ich bin mit 3 weiteren Leuten um 18:00 Uhr auch durch die Ville gedüst.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2009)

So die nächste *gemütlich Tour* der JFFR ist in Arbeit!
Die Tour wird am 07. Juni stattfindet. Tragt Euch den Termin schonmal in den Kalender ein.
Planung hat Simon, sobald ich Daten von Ihm habe werde ich diese auf der Webseite bekanntgeben!

*Gäste sind willkommen !!!*​


----------



## Colliz1000 (14. Mai 2009)

@Michael
Mein Urlaub steht vor der Tür. Dann heißt es trainieren trainieren trainieren, damit ich auch fleißig mithalten kann 
@jogi
Solange ich Euch noch in weiter Ferne sehe, ist alles gut 
LG Colli


----------



## chillmirage (16. Mai 2009)

werde heute so zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 mit TKbonn ganz gemütlich sein neues HAI RIDE einweihen. KOFO oder SIEBENGEBIRGE. ich werde noch genaueres hier schreiben


----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2009)

Der TKbonn hat sein Hai! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spasssssss.

Dann hören wir Ihn ja bei unseren Touren nicht mehr! An das quietschen von seinem Wolf konnte man sich gewöhnen!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (16. Mai 2009)

Na toll, nix hat der Chris hier geschrieben. Dabei war ich drauf und dran mein Bike zu benutzen!


----------



## chillmirage (16. Mai 2009)

tststs

nene

der chris



schick mir nur eine nachricht so wird meine seele gesund.... dann hätte ich gewusst das du mit willst

sorry


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2009)

so ist Recht! 

Mittwoch sehen wir uns!  Günni ist auch dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2009)

So, die Mittwoch Tour steht!!! Meine letzte Tour in Freiheit!


Zeit: 10:00
Start: Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Nettersheim
Länge: 42,4 Km
Höhe: 915 Hm
Gegend:Nettersheim, Marmagen, Blankenheimer Wald, Blankenheim
Guide: Günni 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir per PN melden! Die Tour wird entspannt und locker!

Fruß
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (20. Mai 2009)

wünsche euch viel spass.


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2009)

So, eine sehr schöne Tour heute! Super Guide (Günni). Das Wetter war traumhaft, wir hatten viel Spass und viel gequatscht!
Das können wir wiederholen!

Danke Günni!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (20. Mai 2009)

Ja da freu ich mich aber drauf!! 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit morgen aus? Wer ist denn nu in Weibern
und wer möchte vielleicht noch irgendwo hier in der Nähe (z.B. Ville) 
fahren?


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne heute eine Tour in der Ville drehen. Start so gegen 13:00 Uhr wenn es nicht regnet. Wer lust hat bitte bis 12:00 Uhr per Mail, PM oder Handy soweit bekannt melden.


----------



## Conbey (21. Mai 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich würde gerne heute eine Tour in der Ville drehen. Start so gegen 13:00 Uhr wenn es nicht regnet. Wer lust hat bitte bis 12:00 Uhr per Mail, PM oder Handy soweit bekannt melden.



Na so ein Mist!  Ich wollte doch auch  
Naja...so ist zumindest das Kinderzimmer fertig geworden!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Naja...so ist zumindest das Kinderzimmer fertig geworden!



Prima,dann kannst du mir ja jetzt helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Naja...so ist zumindest das Kinderzimmer fertig geworden!



Naja...sagen wir mal so...es ist jetzt alles gestrichen, nur darf ich mich
jetzt damit beschäftigen, wie ich den Teppich wieder sauber mache! 

Jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## WhiteBandit (22. Mai 2009)

Wo denn?


----------



## Conbey (22. Mai 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Wo denn?



 Ist mir fast egal! Hab nur keine große Lust erst ne Stunde mit 
dem Auto durch die Gegend zu gondeln!


----------



## Poison_Girl (22. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ist mir fast egal! Hab nur keine große Lust erst ne Stunde mit
> dem Auto durch die Gegend zu gondeln!



dann ist die Kettenfresser-Tour wohl nix für dich


----------



## Conbey (22. Mai 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> dann ist die Kettenfresser-Tour wohl nix für dich



 keine Ahnung! Wo soll die denn sein?


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> keine Ahnung! Wo soll die denn sein?


 
Hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7204


----------



## Conbey (22. Mai 2009)

Bist du auch dabei??


----------



## sibby08 (22. Mai 2009)

Weiß ich noch nicht, werde ich an dem Tag kurzfristig entscheiden.
Wenn wir nichts bestimmtes vorhaben kann es sein das ich mit komme.


----------



## Conbey (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm...na dann wäre das doch ne Alternative!!  
Lohmar ist ja auch nicht sooo weit!! 

Hab mich dann mal eingetragen!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Mai 2009)

Will auch mal dahin!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (23. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Will auch mal dahin!!!!



Ja dann fahr halt mit!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2009)

Heute ist Auspanntag!!!! Wir fahrenjetzt mit Hundi zum Heiderbergsee.


----------



## Conbey (24. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute ist Auspanntag!!!! Wir fahrenjetzt mit Hundi zum Heiderbergsee.



Na dann viel Spaß!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2009)

Wird der Hund im Wasser haben! 

Wir werden dann in der Ville ne Runde spazieren gehen, vielleicht entdecke ich ja was Neues!!!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles bei der Feierabendrunde mit????


Wie war Lohmar????????


LG
Yogi


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2009)

Hi

Ich konnte gestern eure Trikots näher begutachten - sehr schick! Wo habt ihr sie machen lassen?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2009)

Bekommst PN!


----------



## Conbey (25. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn morgen alles bei der Feierabendrunde mit????



Ich, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist! Die Vorhersagen sind ja nicht
so toll... 




yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie war Lohmar????????



WARM!  aber sehr schön!!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2009)

Das Wetter wird mitspielen!!!!  Freu mich auf morgen!

Sonst keiner dabei??

Ghosty9 was ist mit Dir?

LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

So liebe Leute, nun auch mal ein paar Infos zu unserem Termin am 11.06., 
(Feiertag) unsere Siegburgtour.

Guide wird ein Freund von mir sein, den einige bestimmt auch schon kennen, 
unser Sibby08 (Udo). Bekannt für seine schönen gemütlichen und manchmal 
auch anspruchsvollen, traillastigen Touren. 

Er hat uns eine Strecke zusammengestellt, die ca. 38 Km lang sein wird
und auf der ca. 700 Hm zu bewältigen sind. 
Ich denke für die, die es ehr etwas hügeliger mögen, ein ganz gutes 
Training. Und für die, die im September beim Marathon starten wollen die 
bekommen schon mal einen Vorgeschmack, was die Länge und die 
Höhenmeter angehen. 

Wer Interesse hat und wissen möchte wo und wann es los geht, bitte 
bei mir per PN oder E-Mail melden.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Ichbindabei!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

So für Sonntag den 07.06.2009 steht auch die Tour!!!

Zeit: 10:00 
Start: Parkplatz am Bahnhof in Nettersheim
Länge: ca. 42,4 Km
Höhe: max. 915 Hm
Gegend:Nettersheim, Marmagen, Blankenheimer Wald, Blankenheim
Guide: Yogi (wenn er alles wiederfindet!
Entspannte Runde mit schönem Trail, wenig Technik erforderlich

LG und ride on
Yogi

*GÄSTE SIND WIE IMMER WILLKOMMEN !!!*​


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Guide: Yogi (wenn er alles wiederfindet!



Wir machen das einfach wieder zusammen, (hoffentlich besser wie auf der
MTB 10) hab den Track ja auch!


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, nun auch mal ein paar Infos zu unserem Termin am 11.06.,
> (Feiertag) unsere Siegburgtour.
> 
> Guide wird ein Freund von mir sein, den einige bestimmt auch schon kennen,
> ...


 
Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. So viele Touren habe ich noch nicht geguided und ob die immer so traillastig waren ? Eher die erste Variante .
Ich glaube von den Höhenmetern kann man (erfahrungsgemäß) auch noch was abziehen, da diese am Computer errechnet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. So viele Touren habe ich noch nicht geguided und ob die immer so traillastig waren ? Eher die erste Variante .
> Ich glaube von den Höhenmetern kann man (erfahrungsgemäß) auch noch was abziehen, da diese am Computer errechnet wurden.





Übrigens...hübsches Avatar!!  War das wieder ein Selbstversuch?


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wir machen das einfach wieder zusammen, (hoffentlich besser wie auf der
> MTB 10) hab den Track ja auch!


 

Wieso was wir beide gefahren sind war doch Klasse! Da haben die anderen eben was verpasst! Da war nix mit besser machen!


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wieso was wir beide gefahren sind war doch Klasse! Da haben die anderen eben was verpasst! Da war nix mit besser machen!



Da hast du auch wieder Recht!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. So viele Touren habe ich noch nicht geguided und ob die immer so traillastig waren ? Eher die erste Variante .
> Ich glaube von den Höhenmetern kann man (erfahrungsgemäß) auch noch was abziehen, da diese am Computer errechnet wurden.



Glaube ich nicht  . Was hattest du denn ins Auge gefasst


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Übrigens...hübsches Avatar!!  War das wieder ein Selbstversuch?


 






Das komplette Bild ist im KBU Kalender Fred für den Monat Mai. Wat dunkel, aber es war ja auch Abend Dämmerung.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab vor dem 11.06 Angst!!!


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab vor dem 11.06 Angst!!!



Das solltest du auch!! Denn...der Sibby ist zwar klein, aber gemein...zumindest wenn es den
Berg rauf geht!!


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Das solltest du auch!! Denn...der Sibby ist zwar klein, aber gemein...zumindest wenn es den
> Berg rauf geht!!


Stimmt, da lasse ich im Regelfall (mangels Kraft/Ausdauer) alle an mir vorbei.


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht  . Was hattest du denn ins Auge gefasst


 
HCM + die Wege drumherum im Gebiet von Sieglinde bis Lohmarer Wald.


----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Stimmt, da lasse ich im Regelfall (mangels Kraft/Ausdauer) alle an mir vorbei.



Ja ne...is klar!!! 

Vielleicht sollten wir doch dir Radmarke wechseln und uns den Gefährten
mit Hilfsmotor zuwenden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (26. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...bis Lohmarer Wald.



Den kenn ich doch!! Da verliert man immer so schnell seine Cleats!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Sonntag den 07.06.2009 

Dabei sind:

Conbey
Halfstep
franz
Yogi

Na wer noch?


----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2009)

Wetter für heute Abend sollte OK sein! (wetter.com)


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463


*Sie lebt:(dank Katrin)*

*Mittwochs Ville-Feierabendtour 2009*​ 

So, dann war das gestern der Startschuss zur Mittwochs Feierabendtour!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hoffen wir das sie jetzt wieder wöchentlich stattfindet.

Ich trage dann schonmal für nächste Woche ein!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bis bald im Wald

LG
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2009)

Hey hab gesehn das Just-For-Fun-Riders auch bei der Tour der Hoffnung starten !
Super Sache  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, Onkel Hubert startet auch


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2009)

Klar, wir radeln hinterher! Hauptsache dabei!

Aber es werden noch mehr von uns. keine Angst! 

Fürn nen guten Zweck tun wir fast alles. Man sieht sich

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2009)

Aus Dienstag wurde Mittwoch, aus Mittwoch wurde Dienstag!!


Dienstags Ville-Feierabendtour


----------



## Conbey (28. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, nun auch mal ein paar Infos zu unserem Termin am 11.06.,
> (Feiertag) unsere Siegburgtour.
> 
> Guide wird ein Freund von mir sein, den einige bestimmt auch schon kennen,
> ...



Bisher haben wir folgende Teilnehmer für die Tour am 11.06.:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl

Freiwillige vor, es sind noch Plätze frei!!


----------



## sibby08 (29. Mai 2009)

Bin heute mal ein Teilstück der Tour abgefahren. Positive Nachricht: Der HCM ist komplett fahrbar . Selbst Schlüsselstelle 3 ist mit ein wenig Technik und Mut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesy (29. Mai 2009)

Wenig Technik <<< vorhanden!!!
Mut fahrbar? <<< muss ich den kennen?

Ne mal Spaß bei Seite, mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich nicht sagen kann ob ich kann.
Mein Problem sind die KM und HM. Ich fahre bei den HM sicher nur hinterher und das macht nur wenig Spaß wenn man nur aufhält.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir folgende Teilnehmer für die Tour am 11.06.:
> 
> - Sibby08 (Guide)
> - Conbey
> ...



Hier  wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## Conbey (29. Mai 2009)

Tja liebe Leute...ich muss mal schauen, ob ich das mit dem 07. und 11. hinbekomme! 
Uns ist leider heute eine Germanwings Tante ziemlich unsanft in die Karre gefahren und hat mich noch auf einen anderen drauf geschoben. 
Uns gehts zum Glück gut, aber mein Auto...ziemlich kaputt, vielleicht sogar Totalschaden...naja abwarten. Muss jetzt mal sehen, was ich für einen Leihwagen bekomme.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Conbey (29. Mai 2009)

Bisher haben wir folgende Teilnehmer für die Tour am 11.06.:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey ?
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser

Naaa...wer möchte noch, wer hat noch nicht??


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Mai 2009)

Möchten schon, aber mußte meine Berlinreise verschieben und wenn´s klappt bin ich Fronleichnam in unserer Hauptstadt; na mal sehen, vielleicht fahre ich auch erst Freitag.
Viel Erfolg bei der Beschaffung eines Ersatzfahrzeuges.
Grüße Barbara


----------



## sibby08 (30. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Tja liebe Leute...ich muss mal schauen, ob ich das mit dem 07. und 11. hinbekomme!
> Uns ist leider heute eine Germanwings Tante ziemlich unsanft in die Karre gefahren und hat mich noch auf einen anderen drauf geschoben.
> Uns gehts zum Glück gut, aber mein Auto...ziemlich kaputt, vielleicht sogar Totalschaden...naja abwarten. Muss jetzt mal sehen, was ich für einen Leihwagen bekomme.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja übel. Wenn Du "uns" sagst, war Sandra wohl mit im Wagen? Last Euch bloß richtig durch checken, gerade Sandra. Drück Sie mal von mir. Bis zum 11. ist ja noch was hin. Sonst kann Dich doch bestimmt einer mit nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (31. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Last Euch bloß richtig durch checken, gerade Sandra.



Haben wir!! Sandra musste auch zur Sicherheit ne Nacht im Krankenhaus bleiben, aber es ist alles OK, gab also "nur" Blechschaden! 

Das mit dem Wagen ist auch schon geklärt!!  Bekomme wohl einen Skoda der Recht groß sein muss, aber immer noch als Mittelklassewagen durchgeht!! 

Bisher haben wir folgende Teilnehmer für die Tour am 11.06.:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha
- Wesy (wenn die Kleine ihn läßt! )

Aber da geht doch noch was, oder?? 

Barbara...was zieht dich denn nach Berlin, wenn du die Möglichkeit heißt mit UNS  ne nette Tour zu fahren??


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber da geht doch noch was, oder??
> 
> Barbara...was zieht dich denn nach Berlin, wenn du die Möglichkeit heißt mit UNS  ne nette Tour zu fahren??



Vorsicht!

Wenn du weiter so nach Mitfahrern bettelst melden wir uns noch an.
​


----------



## Conbey (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vorsicht!
> 
> Wenn du weiter so nach Mitfahrern bettelst melden wir uns noch an.
> ​



 
Wer bettelt denn hier??? 
Außerdem haben wir gegen nette Mitfahrer bestimmt nix auszusetzen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Mai 2009)

Richtig je mehr desto Lustiger!


----------



## sibby08 (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vorsicht!​
> 
> Wenn du weiter so nach Mitfahrern bettelst melden wir uns noch an.​


 
Ich bitte darum!


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Vorsicht!
> 
> Wenn du weiter so nach Mitfahrern bettelst melden wir uns noch an.
> ​



Dann muss in die Tour aber ein Stop in nem Biergarten/Cafe eingebaut werden!!!
Team 3 braucht ne Milchkafee Tanke auf der Tour! 


Ich schau auch mal ob ich da "frei"bekomme!!


----------



## ultra2 (31. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann muss in die Tour aber ein Stop in nem Biergarten/Cafe eingebaut werden!!!
> Team 3 braucht ne Milchkafee Tanke auf der Tour!



Alles üble Nachrede!!!

Wir müßen aber erstmal das Tazz wieder tourentauglich bekommen.





Sprich, weniger rot dafür mehr braun auf die Beine.

Und den zerbrochenen Trigger ersetzen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. Mai 2009)

Ob die Socken nochmal weiß werden??
Hoffe das sie es nicht zu schlimm erwischt hat,sieht ja im ersten Augenblick nicht nach nem Amputations Grund aus  
Ich glaub die Tazz is ne zähe und steckt das locker weg


----------



## Conbey (31. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Tazz is ne Zähe und steckt das locker weg


Bestimmt ist sie das!!


----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dann muss in die Tour aber ein Stop in nem Biergarten/Cafe eingebaut werden!!!



Och, bei 38 km kann man doch auch öfter mal kurz anhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (31. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Och, bei 38 km kann man doch auch öfter mal kurz anhalten



Sicher dat!!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2009)

Wo Bier?


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles üble Nachrede!!!
> 
> Wir müßen aber erstmal das Tazz wieder tourentauglich bekommen.
> 
> ...



Wie kein Pflaster dabei gehabt


----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie kein Pflaster dabei gehabt



Nee nee nee ............

Da mußten die Jungs ohne mich weiter  
.........gut das ich gleich beim ersten Trail vom Bike gehoppst bin  da konnte man ohne viel Aufwand wieder zum Auto

Nächst mal nehm ich auch Pflaster mit 

Gruß und so 
Tazz


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee nee ............
> 
> Da mußten die Jungs ohne mich weiter
> .........gut das ich gleich beim ersten Trail vom Bike gehoppst bin  da konnte man ohne viel Aufwand wieder zum Auto
> ...



Du machst Sachen!!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Du machst Sachen!!



Ganz schön doof war das ...........


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles üble Nachrede!!!
> 
> Wir müßen aber erstmal das Tazz wieder tourentauglich bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Wird die *rote* Socke nicht normalerweise links getragen  ?


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

Das glaub ich dir! 
Und du hast bestimmt :kotz: weil dir Tour so schnell zu ende war!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wird die *rote* Socke nicht normalerweise links getragen  ?



Ich wußte das ich was falsch mache ..........




*DANKE SCHÖN​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir!
> Und du hast bestimmt :kotz: weil dir Tour so schnell zu ende war!



Hmmmm .........



Die Jungs haben gesagt " wenn Du keine Lust zum Radfahren hast ,dann sag´s halt einfach. da bräuchte ich nicht so einen Stunt hinlegen  ".........


----------



## Conbey (1. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hmmmm .........
> 
> 
> 
> Die Jungs haben gesagt " wenn Du keine Lust zum Radfahren hast ,dann sag´s halt einfach. da bräuchte ich nicht so einen Stunt hinlegen  ".........



Zumindest wäre das sicher weniger schmerzhaft gewesen


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wird die *rote* Socke nicht normalerweise links getragen  ?



Ist eine Cannondale Socke. Quasi eine Righty.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8463

Noch wer??


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mal zur Übersicht was ansteht!

Sonntag den 07.06.2009 
Dabei sind:

- Conbey
- Halfstep
- Franz
- Yogi71
- Scale30

Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha
- Wesy (wenn die Kleine ihn läßt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier mal zur Übersicht was ansteht!
> 
> Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
> Dabei sind:
> ...



Von Team III hat sich noch niemand getraut! 

Dabei beißen wir gar nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Von Team III hat sich noch niemand getraut!
> 
> Dabei beißen wir gar nicht!!


 
sicher???


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Na?? Wo sind denn die Leutchen von Team III ???

Will ich doch auch mal kennenlernen!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

*Hu Hu*​


......... ich guck Dr. House 

 und Du ?


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

ich auch!!!!

Onkel Haus ist gerade wieder im Krankenhaus!


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hu Hu*​
> 
> 
> ......... ich guck Dr. House
> ...



Wir auch!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Hier mal zur Übersicht was ansteht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sonntag den 07.06.2009 
Dabei sind:

- Conbey
- Halfstep
- Franz
- Yogi71
- Scale30
 - Ghosty9
Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha
- Wesy (wenn die Kleine ihn läßt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hu Hu*​
> 
> 
> ......... ich guck Dr. House
> ...




Na,,, dann müssen alle die House gucken auch am 11.06 mitfahren!


----------



## Conbey (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na,,, dann müssen alle die House gucken auch am 11.06 mitfahren!


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Na immer noch keiner aus TeamIII. Alle auf House konzentriert!

Ist doch jetzt zu Ende


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

Äääähhhhh ...................... 

bis dahin ist ja noch was Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Juni 2009)

Bis zum 27. bei Euch ja noch mehr Zeit!!!!!


----------



## Tazz (2. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bis zum 27. bei Euch ja noch mehr Zeit!!!!!



Ach je  da kann ich nix einwenden ......1:0 für Dich


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach je  da kann ich nix einwenden ......1:0 für Dich


 
Dann meld Dich mal bei uns an! Dann steht es gerne 1:1


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Kleine Änderung

Hier mal zur Übersicht was ansteht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sonntag den 07.06.2009 
Dabei sind:

- Conbey
- Halfstep
- Franz
- Yogi71
- Scale30

Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha
- Wesy 
- Ghosty9


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hu Hu*​
> 
> 
> ......... ich guck Dr. House
> ...



Huhu, gehören auch zur House Fangemeinde, aber ob wir deswegen mitfahren  ?!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Würde uns freuen, wenn du mal mitfährst!! Überleg es Dir!


----------



## Redfraggle (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Würde uns freuen, wenn du mal mitfährst!! Überleg es Dir!



Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei!


 
Freu mich!


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kleine Änderung
> 
> Hier mal zur Übersicht was ansteht!
> 
> ...


 
Sagt mal, warum setzt ihr Eure Termine nicht einfach ins LMB .
Ist doch viel einfacher nach zu halten wer mitfährt und da Gäste willkommen sind spricht doch nichts dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

Gerade hab ich erfahren,  dass ich mein schönes Auto 
beerdigen muss! 

Jemand vielleicht nen guten Kontakt zu nem Autoverkäufer???


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich erfahren,  dass ich mein schönes Auto
> beerdigen muss!
> 
> Jemand vielleicht nen guten Kontakt zu nem Autoverkäufer???


 
Tja, jetzt hat man den Schaden und darf auch noch seine Freizeit damit verbringen, was neues zu suchen und muss schauen das man für den alten noch halbwegs was bekommt.
Wie wär es mit auto scout24 oder mobile.de?


----------



## Conbey (3. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt hat man den Schaden und darf auch noch seine Freizeit damit verbringen, was neues zu suchen



Das ist ja nicht mal das Schlimmste! Aber versuch mal für 9.200  was neues zu finden!


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann meld Dich mal bei uns an! Dann steht es gerne 1:1




Hast Du nicht gesehen das ich mich abgelegt habe 
Ich muß pausieren weil ich ......... 

sagen wir mal *zu dumm zum Radfahren* 

 war





Redfraggle schrieb:


> Huhu, gehören auch zur House Fangemeinde, aber ob wir deswegen mitfahren  ?!




Nee liebe Barbara 

Ihr müßt nicht nur *hier* sondern auch in *Limburg Mooiste* starten 





Conbey schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich erfahren,  dass ich mein schönes Auto
> beerdigen muss!
> 
> Jemand vielleicht nen guten Kontakt zu nem Autoverkäufer???




Bekommt man die ( wenn man nicht Aufpaßt ) nicht hinterher geworfen 



Immer noch die Abwrackprämie und die Umweltprämie und die ......... hmm hmm hmm Prämie 

 und dann noch schön irgendwo nen Kredit für " null komma nix "



Hoffe Du bekommst vernünftigen Ersatz

Grüße und so


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mal das Schlimmste! Aber versuch mal für 9.200  was neues zu finden!


 
Für 9200,- kannst Du meinen haben . Bringe ihn Dir wenn Du willst heute noch vorbei .

Mal im Ernst, ist schon kacke. Man hat den Schaden und kann jetzt noch sehen das man halbwegs vernünftigen Ersatz bekommt - was man bekommt weiß man nicht. Normal müssten die klugen Sprücheklopfer von den Versicherungen selber dafür Sorgen, dass man 1:1 Ersatz bekommt. Ich kenne das, habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Was ich (gegen Aufpreis) bekommen hatte war schlechter als was man mir zu klump gefahren hatte.


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich kenne das, habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Was ich (gegen Aufpreis) bekommen hatte war schlechter als was man mir zu klump gefahren hatte.



Na du machst mir ja richtig Mut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha
- Wesy 
- Ghosty9
- Kalinka


----------



## sibby08 (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na du machst mir ja richtig Mut!!


 
Alternative wäre ja mein Auto, ist auch frisch durch den TÜV. Ich würde mich über 9200,-  freuen.


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Alternative wÃ¤re ja mein Auto, ist auch frisch durch den TÃV. Ich wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber 9200,- â¬ freuen.



Wir mÃ¶gen und schÃ¤tzen dich sehr, aber so sehr dann wohl auch nicht! 
WÃ¤re ja das Selbe, wenn ich gesagt hÃ¤tte...pass auf Udo...du gibst mir 
deinen Carbon Rahmen und ich gebe dir dafÃ¼r meinen!!


----------



## Conbey (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Gerade hab ich erfahren,  dass ich mein schönes Auto  beerdigen muss!
> 
> Jemand vielleicht nen guten Kontakt zu nem Autoverkäufer???



 Tot gesagte Leben länger!!!! 
Wie würde House jetzt sagen...wir haben wieder einen schwachen Puls!!!  
Stichwort: 130% Regel!  
Jetzt muss nur noch die Werkstatt mitspielen und wir sind bald wieder back 
on the road!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Tot gesagte Leben länger!!!!
> Wie würde House jetzt sagen...wir haben wieder einen schwachen Puls!!!
> Stichwort: 130% Regel!
> Jetzt muss nur noch die Werkstatt mitspielen und wir sind bald wieder back
> on the road!!



Das lohnt sich  Wie wäre es mit EU-Wagen


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Tot gesagte Leben länger!!!!
> Wie würde House jetzt sagen...wir haben wieder einen schwachen Puls!!!
> Stichwort: 130% Regel!
> Jetzt muss nur noch die Werkstatt mitspielen und wir sind bald wieder back
> on the road!!


 
Was ist eine 130% Regel?


----------



## Conbey (5. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Was ist eine 130% Regel?



Unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, die ich bzw. mein Auto erfüllt, kann 
man den Wagen 30% über dem Wiederbeschaffungswert reparieren lassen.
Also Wiederbeschaffungswert * 1,3! Und genau da werde ich hinkommen!


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, die ich bzw. mein Auto erfüllt, kann
> man den Wagen 30% über dem Wiederbeschaffungswert reparieren lassen.
> Also Wiederbeschaffungswert * 1,3! Und genau da werde ich hinkommen!


 
Wenn die Werkstatt mitspielt!


----------



## Conbey (5. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wenn die Werkstatt mitspielt!



Und das sieht sehr gut aus momentan!!


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juni 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen, die ich bzw. mein Auto erfüllt, kann
> man den Wagen 30% über dem Wiederbeschaffungswert reparieren lassen.
> Also Wiederbeschaffungswert * 1,3! Und genau da werde ich hinkommen!


 
Ich weiß nicht ob dann mit so einem gemoschten Wagen herumfahren möchte . Der Schaden kann ja nicht ohne sein bei der Summe. Ob das alles gut geht . Ist ja mit Sicherheit schon mehr als nur ein Blechschaden und wenn Du ihn mal verkaufst auch ein erheblicher Wert verlust. Ich würde mir das überlegen...


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das überlegen...



Das würde ich auch  Und der Conbey wird das bestimmt auch schon getan haben 
Wenn "auf Versicherung" gearbeitet wird, dann sind solche Summen schnell erreicht. Letztes Jahr hatte eine Dame ja meinen Audi gekürzt - Du erinnerst Dich vlt. an die Bilder. Kein struktureller Schaden - nicht mal die Spur war betroffen. Nur ein wenig das Hinterteil verformt. Aber ein Schaden von fast 6 Tsd EU! Übrigens ist der Wagen jetzt mehr wert als vorher (vgl. "Neulackierungsurteil" vor kurzem in der Presse).

Was ich bei der Sache aber gelernt habe; auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt das Ganze regeln lassen. Bei mir war alles völlig unstrittig und ich dachte, den Aufwand, die Kosten kann man sparen. Aber dennoch läuft man Versicherung und Werkstatt hinterher. Soll so was der Anwalt machen, der bekommt seine Nerven bezahlt.


----------



## Conbey (6. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ nicht ob dann mit so einem gemoschten Wagen herumfahren mÃ¶chte . Der Schaden kann ja nicht ohne sein bei der Summe. Ob das alles gut geht . Ist ja mit Sicherheit schon mehr als nur ein Blechschaden und wenn Du ihn mal verkaufst auch ein erheblicher Wert verlust. Ich wÃ¼rde mir das Ã¼berlegen...



Der Udo!!  GrundsÃ¤tzlich gebe ich dir Recht! Aber was wÃ¼rdest du machen 
ca. 6000 - 8000 Euro ausgeben mit den du nicht wirklich geplant hast, 
gerade jetzt in unserer Situation, oder fÃ¼r lau reparieren lassen? 

Der Wertverlust hÃ¤lt sich auch in Grenzen, 400 â¬. Und da Sandra den Wagen 
eh fahren soll, wenn der Kleine da ist, ist das egal, weil der Wagen 
gefahren wird, bis er auseinander fÃ¤llt und da ist der Wertverlust dann eh 
wurst!


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Der Udo!!  Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht! Aber was würdest du machen
> ca. 6000 - 8000 Euro ausgeben mit den du nicht wirklich geplant hast,
> gerade jetzt in unserer Situation, oder für lau reparieren lassen?
> 
> ...


 
Und was ist in der Zwischenzeit bis der Wagen wieder repariert ist? Ein Leihwagen steht einem ja auch nur für eine begrenzte Zeit zu. So die Erfahrung, die ich mal machen musste. Ich denke bis Du ihn wieder bekommst wird noch ein weinig Zeit verstreichen. Vielleicht springt ja jetzt noch eine Anhängerkupplung raus und ein passender Fahrradträger...
Ich gebe aber auch Joscho vollkommen recht das alles über einen Anwalt zu regeln.


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2009)

Eine Obergrenze für Leihwagen oder Nutzungsausfall ist mir nicht bekannt. Da "meine" Werkstatt das falsche Zeug bestellt hatte usw. kamen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, 15 Tage Ausfall zusammen. War kein Problem. Ob Leihwagen oder Nutzungsausfall sollte man sich durchrechnen - kann schnell ein paar hundert Euro ausmachen. Wenn Du keinen Anwalt beauftragst, dann denk an die diversen Pauschalen.

Und über "Extras" würde ich nicht öffentlich schreiben.


----------



## Conbey (6. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Und was ist in der Zwischenzeit bis der Wagen wieder repariert ist? Ein Leihwagen steht einem ja auch nur für eine begrenzte Zeit zu. So die Erfahrung, die ich mal machen musste. Ich denke bis Du ihn wieder bekommst wird noch ein weinig Zeit verstreichen. Vielleicht springt ja jetzt noch eine Anhängerkupplung raus und ein passender Fahrradträger...
> Ich gebe aber auch Joscho vollkommen recht das alles über einen Anwalt zu regeln.



Der Leihwagen wird bis zu drei Wochen von der Versicherung bezahlt und ab Montag wird meiner repariert!  Und wenn das alles nicht klappen sollte...wofür ist man Fuhrparkleiter!?


----------



## Conbey (6. Juni 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Und über "Extras" würde ich nicht öffentlich schreiben.



Was denn für "Extras"??


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich unterbreche ja nur ungern Euer wichtiges Thema!

Aber hier geht es ja ums biken!

Für alle die morgen, Sonntag 07.06.09  mitfahren !!!!

Die Tour findet auf jedenfall statt.

Bis morgen
Gruß
Yogi​


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2009)

So, frisch geduscht!
Danke an die netten Mitfahrer heute, das war eine schöne Runde in Nettersheim!
Das nächstemal bitte keine Panne mehr, irgendwie häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Pannen, wenn ich dabei bin! 

Wetter hat ja bis 10km vor Ende gut mitgespielt, aber das bisschen Regen hat uns dann auch nicht mehr gestört. Danke Markus für den Backguide!!!

Franz, Udo und Markus freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit Euch!

Schönen Restsonntag Euch allen noch, werde mit meiner Liebsten noch ein Eis essen gehen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (7. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...werde mit meiner Liebsten noch ein Eis essen gehen!!!!!



 Sandra hätte gerne ein Spagettieis mit Erdbeeren.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2009)

Das war zu spät!


----------



## deman (8. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier  wenn es nicht regnet



Hast du etwa schon wieder frei Svenni?
Ich muss "leider" bis 13Uhr arbeiten 
(und die Kondition für die Tour fehlt mir glaub ich auch noch, hab dieses Jahr ja erst 1mal aufm Bike gesessen, blödes Handgelenk ) 

@J-F-F-R: Ist übrigens gar nicht so einfach die Daten für eure Touren zu finden, wenn die nicht im LMB stehen^^


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2009)

Der Wetterbericht sieht ja für Donnerstag noch nicht so gut aus. Was ist wenn es regnet? Da ich Samstag den Marathon in Willingen fahre, möchte ich mir am Donnerstag bei schlechten Wetter nicht noch was einfangen. Den HCM fahren wir auch nur bei Trockenheit!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juni 2009)

Schaun wir mal und warten bis Mittwoch!Die Wetterberichte werden ja fast stündlich geändert! Wäre schade, wenn es ausfällt


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juni 2009)

deman schrieb:


> @J-F-F-R: Ist übrigens gar nicht so einfach die Daten für eure Touren zu finden, wenn die nicht im LMB stehen^^



Dem Guide zuliebe und seiner Arbeit wegen sollte sowas im LMB stehen! Erst anhand der Teilnehmerliste ist eine sinnvolle Tourgestaltung möglich. Wenn ich Udo richtig verstanden habe, dann macht er es abhängig von dem Leistungsstand und Erfahrungslevel der einzelnen Teilnehmer, wie er die Tour streckentechnisch gestaltet. Zudem ist es für den Guide schnell überschaubar, wenn sich Leute an-/abmelden von der Tour. So ist es dann auch für die Gruppe angenehmer, wenn sie nicht auf jemanden warten muß, der sich 30Min. vor der Tour abgemeldet hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Die Tour sollte eine interne JFFR Tour werden, deshalb steht sie nicht im LMB! Touren die wir öffentlich machen stehen im LMB, z.B heute die VILLE Feierabendtour! 
Anhand der Teilnehmerliste kann er aber nicht sagen, wie der Leistungsstand jedes Einzelenen ist, da er z.B. mich nicht kennt! (ich Falle unter die Rubrik Geniesser, Langsamfahrer) 

LG
jürgen


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> (ich Falle unter die Rubrik Geniesser, Langsamfahrer)
> 
> LG
> jürgen



Ja ne...is klar!!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

Wieso?? Darum bist Du doch auch bei uns!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2009)

Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71
- WhiteBandit
- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha

- Ghosty9
- Kalinka

Wenn es regnet, wird die Tour verschoben. Entscheidung ob wir fahren wird wohl 
Mittwoch Abend getroffen, so gegen 19.00 Uhr wenn der Wetterbericht auf RTL durch ist


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2009)

und dann machen wir........

*RUF MICH AN*


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8465


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Am Donnerstag bin ich leider raus, da meine Frau den Vormittag arbeiten muss und ich noch eine kleine Grippe mit mir rumschleppe.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Schade Simon!!!

Donnerstag den 11.06.2009
Dabei sind:

- Sibby08 (Guide)
- Conbey 
- Yogi71

- Poison_Girl
- Kettenfresser
- Micha

- Ghosty9
- Kalinka

Wenn es regnet, wird die Tour verschoben. Entscheidung ob wir fahren wird wohl 
Mittwoch Abend getroffen, so gegen 19.00 Uhr wenn der Wetterbericht auf RTL durch ist


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach Rücksprache mit unserem Guide Udo, werden wir die Tour für morgen leider absagen! 

Infos über einen neuen Termin folgen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

Schade! na dann können wir ja Federball spielen gehen!
Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2009)

So, wir waren Federball spielen! Morgen geht es wieder aufs Bike! Abwechslung muss sein!!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2009)

Sooooo, heute ne Runde durch die Ville!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Juni 2009)

Wann wollt ihr denn los?
Markus erwähnte sowas,wenn ich früh genug von der Arbeit los komme werde ich vielleicht auch noch ne proberunde drehen!
Hab mein "Ersatzrad" fertig und da wäre ne Probefahrt angesagt!
Muss aber spätestens 17 Uhr auf nem....na...was denkste....richtig,ich muss zu nem Geburtstag


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2009)

Ja ein Uhrzeit währe wirklich nicht schlecht.  Oder einen Termin ausschreiben.


----------



## Conbey (12. Juni 2009)

Wir werden uns um 13 Uhr am Heider Bergsee treffen.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Muss aber spätestens 17 Uhr auf nem....na...was denkste....richtig,ich muss zu nem Geburtstag



Neee oder???

Bis gleich im Wald


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2009)

So lockere Runde durch die Ville gedreht! Schönstes Wetter! Genial!
Bis spätestens Dienstag zur Ville Feierabendtour

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wir werden uns um 13 Uhr am Heider Bergsee treffen.



Tja musste bis 14 Uhr arbeiten,hab aber Yogis Bikemobil am Parkplatz gesehen  
War auch ein Stündchen unterwegs,aber nur in näherer Umgebung von Zuhause...ich weiß ja wer das rad zusammengebaut hat 

Bis Dienstag dann...hoffentlich ohne Gewitter!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Juni 2009)

Irgendwer Morgen in der Ville unterwegs??
Wollte Vormittags ne gemütliche Runde drehen und die kühle des Morgens was genießen 
Start zwischen 9 und 11 Uhr wäre für mich ok....also,wer "darf"mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (13. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Irgendwer Morgen in der Ville unterwegs??
> Wollte Vormittags ne gemütliche Runde drehen und die kühle des Morgens was genießen
> Start zwischen 9 und 11 Uhr wäre für mich ok....also,wer "darf"mit



Ich darf zwar, aber muss mal die Knochen schonen!! Bin ja froh, dass ich 
mich wieder einigermaßen normal setzen kann!!


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Tja musste bis 14 Uhr arbeiten,hab aber Yogis Bikemobil am Parkplatz gesehen


Das versteh ich jetzt aber überhaupt nicht!
Werde Dienstag auch mein neues Bike in der Ville testen, ich hoffe es hält!


----------



## Conbey (13. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Werde Dienstag auch mein neues Bike in der Ville testen, ich hoffe es hält!



 das gibt Rückenschmerzen!!


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2009)

Neeeee, bin heute schon ein paar Kilometer gefahren! Bis morgen!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2009)

Conbey,
gibt es schon einen neuen Termin für Siegburg??


----------



## sibby08 (15. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey,
> gibt es schon einen neuen Termin für Siegburg??


 
Ne, noch nicht. Kommt noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kommt noch!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Sollte es heute regnen o.ä, treffen wir uns trotzdem am Parkplatz und fahren von dort gemeinsam zum Wasserturm und machen einen kleinen "Stammtisch".

Bis gleich im Wald

LG
Yogi

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8465


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sollte es heute regnen o.ä, treffen wir uns trotzdem am Parkplatz und fahren von dort gemeinsam zum Wasserturm und machen einen kleinen "Stammtisch".
> 
> Bis gleich im Wald
> 
> ...



Mensch...wenn das mit dem Wetter so weitergeht, werden wir noch zu 
Alkoholikern


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Da sach ich nur  und


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da sach ich nur  und



o.W.


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Der gute Markus kommt dann doch bestimmt gleich mit dem Auto,oder 
Also,dann bis heute Abend,entweder zum biken oder zum


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Der gute Markus kommt dann doch bestimmt gleich mit dem Auto,oder



Ich glaub es hakt!  Pass du lieber mal auf, dass du unter der 
Zusatzlast der Schutzbleche nicht einbrichst! Du weißt ja...solche Dinger 
sind unheimlich schwer!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich glaub es hakt!  Pass du lieber mal auf, dass du unter der
> Zusatzlast der Schutzbleche nicht einbrichst! Du weißt ja...solche Dinger
> sind unheimlich schwer!!


 

Habt Euch lieb!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Sooooo, da es Teammitglieder gibt die hier nicht angemeldet sind ..... kann ich die erfreuliche Mitteilung machen das unser Schönwetterfahrer MICHA heute mit am Start ist


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Habt Euch lieb!!!!



Du kennst uns doch! Wir  uns heiß und innig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Du kennst uns doch! Wir  uns heiß und innig!!



Wir leiden ja auch gemeinsam und dürfen fast gleichzeitig ein Wunder erleben 


PS:HIER REGNET ES!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

hier auch! Psssssssst


----------



## Conbey (16. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> hier auch! Psssssssst



 OHHHHH ich habs gelesen!!!! ES REGNET!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2009)

Sonne!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Juni 2009)

Jemand lust Morgen am späten Nachmittag ne runde zu drehen??


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2009)

Morgen??? Da wollte ich Richtung BAM. hast Du da keine Lust?


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin morgen so gegen 18:30 in der Ville unterwegs wenn noch wer Bock hat


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. Juni 2009)

Moin,18:30 ist mir schon wieder zu spät!
Aber ab nächster Woche hab ich wieder Frühschicht,da kann ich mir den Nachmittag besser einteilen


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2009)

ich denke das unsere Tour morgen stattfindet! Ich wünsche uns viel Spass und gutes Essen!!!!!

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2009)

Wieso war keiner von euch bei der X-Hardt

 ???​


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wieso war keiner von euch bei der X-Hardt
> 
> ???​




Leider keine zeit!!!


----------



## Conbey (21. Juni 2009)

Schade, leider ist unsere Tour ins Wasser gefallen! 
Dafür sitzen wir jetzt schön in einem netten Cafe und 
trinken leckeren Kaffee!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2009)

Dat is aber heiß in nem Kaffee zu sitzen!!!

Wir haben in einem Cafe gesessen!

Nette gemütliche Runde! Jetzt kannste ja doch Formel Eins gucken!
LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Juni 2009)

Dafür habe ich mich Gestern bei schönsten Wetter(ja ich hab echt glück gehabt)was ausgetobt und die neue,sehr standfeste Bremse getestet 

Wie verlief doch gleich dein test Yogi 

Dienstag soll es ja anscheinend trocken bleiben...naja,warten wirs ab!!
Entweder biken mit anschließenden Biergarten,oder Biergarten und auf die Biker warten


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich mich Gestern bei schönsten Wetter(ja ich hab echt glück gehabt)was ausgetobt und die neue,sehr standfeste Bremse getestet
> 
> Wie verlief doch gleich dein test Yogi
> 
> ...



Bin eben noch knapp 46km Richtung BAM, Rheibach gejagt! Bremse ist Klasse und Luftfrei!

Ich bin Dienstag auf jedenfall da, Biergarten oder Biken mit anschliessendem Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich würde mich gerne der JFFR-Tour am 5.7. anschließen, nehmt ihr mich mit???
Falls ja:
Was erwartet mich dort (Fahrtechnik)?
Wo ist der Treffpunkt und wie kommt man dort hin?

Grüße
F. Yuma


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde mich gerne der JFFR-Tour am 5.7. anschließen, nehmt ihr mich mit???
> Falls ja:
> Was erwartet mich dort (Fahrtechnik)?
> ...


 

Hey Franz,

1. klar kannst Du mitfahren!
2. Fahrtechnik, kannn nicht sehr viel sein. (Strecke kenne ich selber noch nicht)
3. geb ich noch bekannt

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Yogi,du bist aber am 4. mit dabei,oder?
Wird ja ne gemütliche geschichte und das ist ein gutes Training für den Sonntag


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yogi,du bist aber am 4. mit dabei,oder?
> Wird ja ne gemütliche geschichte und das ist ein gutes Training für den Sonntag


 

Was war am 04.


----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yogi,du bist aber am 4. mit dabei,oder?
> Wird ja ne gemütliche geschichte und das ist ein gutes Training für den Sonntag



Ja genau, was war denn am 4. 

Wir wollen's auch wissen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja genau, was war denn am 4.
> 
> Wir wollen's auch wissen!!!


 
Du bist doch nicht Neugierig, oder???


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Hier der Termin für den 05.Juli!!!! 38km Tour mit 900Hm 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8610


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Was war am 04.



Ja ne,is klar....das muss das Alter sein bei mir 
Ich hab das Datum verwechselt,meinte den 27.06 
Also lieber Markus,nicht aufregen,ich wollt den Yogi nicht zu sehr einspannen


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Puh, ich dachte ich hät ein Date mit Dir vergessen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Juni 2009)

Wie jetzt.....Dates hab ich nur mit Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie jetzt.....Dates hab ich nur mit Markus



Hach.... der Tom wieder!!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2009)

Na toll!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Hey Yogileinchen 
Bringst du noch Nichtimforumangemeldetebiker mit heute Abend????
Bei sch... Wetter tragen sich 8 Mann/Frauen ein und wenns mal Sonnig und halbwegs warm is,kneifen alle


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hey Yogileinchen
> Bringst du noch Nichtimforumangemeldetebiker mit heute Abend????
> Bei sch... Wetter tragen sich 8 Mann/Frauen ein und wenns mal Sonnig und halbwegs warm is,kneifen alle


 
Neee ich glaube heute nicht!!  irgendwie alles komisch! Nächste Woche wenn wieder Sch***wetter ist sind alle da!

Grüßle


----------



## Yuma-F (23. Juni 2009)

Tour am 5. Juli:
Ich hab als Treffpunkt für die Tour "Yogis Zuhause" in mein Navi eingegeben ... geht nicht. Ist mein neues Navi schon kaputt???

Grüße Franz


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Tour am 5. Juli:
> Ich hab als Treffpunkt für die Tour "Yogis Zuhause" in mein Navi eingegeben ... geht nicht. Ist mein neues Navi schon kaputt???
> 
> Grüße Franz


 
 

Mist! Kauf Dir was Neues!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Neee ich glaube heute nicht!!  irgendwie alles komisch! Nächste Woche wenn wieder Sch***wetter ist sind alle da!
> 
> Grüßle



Und ich warte wieder im Wasserturm auf euch


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und ich warte wieder im Wasserturm auf euch


 Weichei!


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Weichei!



Ich steh dazu!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Die Tour am 05.Juli gehört ja hier hin!!!!!

Es handelt sich um die monatliche GEMÜTLICHTOUR die wir gemeinsam fahren!

Alle weiteren Daten im LMB oder Webseite!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr vernünftig!!!!
Zum schnell fahren kann man ja im September wiederkommen!!!! 
Es geht ja darum,wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe,die Strecke kennenzulernen!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2009)

Riiiiiischtisch! Die Tücken, Fallen und Hindernisse suchen und finden!

Jetzt fehlt noch unser Poison_girl! Hat die einer gesehen???


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Sonst keiner am 05.07. dabei?????????????


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt noch unser Poison_girl! Hat die einer gesehen???



Gute Frage...Termin wurde ja extra für sie organisiert...


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Gute Frage...Termin wurde ja extra für sie organisiert...


 

Häääääääääääääää!

hat sich doch schon eingetragen!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

So,

ein neuer Termin für die Cruisertour der JFFR!!!!

Alles weitere in der IG!


LG
Yogi


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal Jungs,
was sollen denn die "Internen" Touren im LMB???

Ist doch als Mitfahrgelegenheit für alle interessierten gedacht...

Wenn ihr da keine "fremden" dabei haben wollt, gehört das m.E. in eine private E-Mail Kette oder eure IG oder hier in den Thread. 

Wenn das jetzt alle anfangen, dann wird das LMB ein wenig vollgemüllt.

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß beim Biken, egal ob intern oder sonstwie 
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs,
> was sollen denn die "Internen" Touren im LMB???
> 
> Ist doch als Mitfahrgelegenheit für alle interessierten gedacht...
> ...


 

Hey,
im LMB ist es aber übersichtlicher und einfacher!
...und vollgemüllt wird es auch nicht, da es nicht alle machen!
Wir haben das in der IG und hier schon probiert, sorry du verlierst aber die Übersicht wer sich anmeldet, abmeldet und wieder anmeldet!

Wenn es Dich stört, einfach überlesen! 

Schöne Grüße und auch Dir viel Spaß beim biken, ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal auf ner Tour!

LG
Yogi


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ja, es stört  . 

Vor allem, da ich das Argument "einfacher" nicht so wirklich akzeptiere 

Wie gesagt, in dem Augenblick, in dem es mehrere anfangen, wird es nervig. Und wenn einer damit anfängt, ist der Weg und die Zeit nicht weit, bis das auch andere Regionalgruppen "nutzen".

Und das ist nicht der Sinn und Zweck der LMB-Runde....

Außerdem, das aber nur nebenbei, finde ich es schade, wenn ihr andere Leute ausschließt. 
Ihr kennt euch ja auch nur, weil ihr mal irgendwo mitfahren konntet/durftet, oder?

grüße und bis bald; auf der Team III Tour schwächelst du ja 
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Außerdem, das aber nur nebenbei, finde ich es schade, wenn ihr andere Leute ausschließt.
> Ihr kennt euch ja auch nur, weil ihr mal irgendwo mitfahren konntet/durftet, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Mal so nebenbei wir schliessen keinen aus! Unsere Ville Feierabendrunde ist für alle, auch gab es schon andere Termine die "für alle" reingestellt waren! Wenn einer lieb fragt darf er auch bei einer "internen" Tour mitfahren! (zwei sind es schon)
Wie sieht es mit Dir am 05.07. aus??

Bis bald

PS ich schwächel nicht auf der Team III Tour, Du darfst gern zu mir kommen und dir die Arbeit in meinem Garten ansehen! ...und wenn Du dann schon da bist, vielleicht helfen?? 
Dann hab ich Samstag Zeit!

Yogi


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> hat sich doch schon eingetragen!!!!!!



Na dann hab ich deinen Post wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden...


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

oder Du bist blind  ?? Aber das hätt ich doch merken müssen, oder?


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> oder Du bist blind  ?? Aber das hätt ich doch merken müssen, oder?



Bin halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste!!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Du junger Hüpfer!


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juni 2009)

Sorry Yogi, aber ich muß Carsten Recht geben!
Öffentliche Termine sind für die Öffentlichkeit, wie der Name schon sagt.
Konstruktive Kritik sollte man annehmen und nicht gleich beleidigt sein und 
"zurückschießen"!
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Ist den morgen vormittag keiner auf Tour???

Hätte doch zwei bis drei Stündchen Zeit!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du junger Hüpfer!



Nöö so jung auch nicht mehr,ich denke er wird bald sein Profilbild erneuern müssen!!
Könnte schwören ich habe Gestern graue Haare an den Schläfen gesehen


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)




----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sorry Yogi, aber ich muß Carsten Recht geben!
> Öffentliche Termine sind für die Öffentlichkeit, wie der Name schon sagt.
> Konstruktive Kritik sollte man annehmen und nicht gleich beleidigt sein und
> "zurückschießen"!
> ...



Hallo Barbara!!

Das sollte bestimmt kein zurückschießen sein! 

Ich für meinen Teil, versteh die ganze Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht! Es geht hier um subjektive Eindrücke und nicht etwa darum, dass Boardregeln nicht eingehalten werden.
Wenn ich Yogi so halbwegs verstanden habe, steht ja nirgendwo, dass man das nicht so handeln kann bzw. darf! Wenn doch, ok...kein Thema, wenn nicht, sollte man mal die Admins befragen, wie so was zu handeln ist.

Sind wir jetzt wieder Freunde?? 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Könnte schwören ich habe Gestern graue Haare an den Schläfen gesehen



BIIIITTTEEEE  
Wo war doch gleich die Nummer von meinem Friseur??


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

Spätestens ab September kommen die durch die Tönung durch


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sorry Yogi, aber ich muß Carsten Recht geben!
> Öffentliche Termine sind für die Öffentlichkeit, wie der Name schon sagt.
> Konstruktive Kritik sollte man annehmen und nicht gleich beleidigt sein und
> "zurückschießen"!
> ...


 

Hallo Barbara,
ich wollte nicht zurückschießen und bin auch nicht beleidigt! 
Sollte ICH jemanden beleidigt haben o.ä., tut mir das leid! Sorry.

Hab ich zurückgeschossen?? Nee, nur meinen Standpunkt gesagt, wie ich das sehe.


Neeee, ganz im Gegenteil, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist soll er das ruhig sagen!!!!

 ich bitte um Vergebung!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Ähhhmmmmm!

@Barbara sind wir auch wieder Freunde??

@sun909 werden wir trotzdem irgendwann Freunde? 

LG
Yogi, der doch nix gemacht hat!



Ich werd die Admins mal Fragen ob es so ein LMB nicht auch für IGs gibt!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @sun909 werden wir trotzdem irgendwann Freunde?



Den Carsten kannst du bestimmt mit nem Weizen bestechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

Der bekommt auch gern Zwei und bestechen will ich keinen. Gott sei Dank haben noch viele ne eigene Meinung und vertreten diese auch!!!!


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der bekommt auch gern Zwei und bestechen will ich keinen. Gott sei Dank haben noch viele ne eigene Meinung und vertreten diese auch!!!!


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> ...
> Ich für meinen Teil, versteh die ganze Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht! Es geht hier um subjektive Eindrücke und nicht etwa darum,* dass Boardregeln nicht eingehalten werden.*
> ...



Hi Markus, 
es geht ja nicht darum, dass es Regeln dazu geben muß. Sondern, dass unter einer Art Mitfahrbörse der geneigte Leser keine "geschlossene Gesellschaft" vermutet bzw. wünscht 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Ähhhmmmmm!
> @sun909 werden wir trotzdem irgendwann Freunde?
> LG
> Yogi, der doch nix gemacht hat!


 
 Du Yogi, ich habe das nicht persönlich gemeint oder genommen, bin da heute sehr entspannt 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich werd die Admins mal Fragen ob es so ein LMB nicht auch für IGs gibt!!!!!



Für die IGs, wenn sich das dort schwierig gestaltet, wahrscheinlich keine schlechte Idee. Leider ist die Administration hier recht schwerfällig, wenn man das noch freundlich ausdrücken will 



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Den Carsten kannst du bestimmt mit nem Weizen bestechen



Tsss Tom, wo hast du das bloß her ???  du mußt wen anders meinen,  oder?
Andererseits kein schlechter Plan, direkt mal ZWEI Weizen, yam yam, lecker!

Wie gesagt, das ist kein Angriff auf jemanden gewesen, und ich habe die Antwort auch nicht als solche empfunden. 

Der Frieden und Pannengott sei alle Zeit mit euch 

bis die Tage
sun909


----------



## Conbey (25. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Der Frieden und Pannengott sei alle Zeit mit euch



AMEN!!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> Du Yogi, ich habe das nicht persönlich gemeint oder genommen, bin da heute sehr entspannt
> 
> 
> ...




Hey ich nehme aus nem Forum eigentlich nix persönlich!! In einem Forum hat man schnell etwas geschrieben, was die andere Seite falsch versteht!
Wenn es Probleme gibt werden die bei mir in einem persönlichen Gespräch gelöst und nicht im Forum.

Sun 909 wie sieht es bei Dir mit dem 05.07. aus??? Wäre schön wenn Du mitfährst und wir uns kennenlernen, dann kann ich Dir auch die Weizen ausgeben!!!!


LG
Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juni 2009)

Also aufgeregt war ich eigentlich nicht, habe Carsten nur Recht gegeben.
Bin sehr friedlich und weiterhin Freund mit Yogi und Konsorten!
Blöd ist so ein "Schreibgefecht" online, das verzerrt einiges und sorgt eher für Missverständnisse als das es klärt!
Kommt doch morgen Abend zum Stammtisch, dann können wir bei einem gepflegten Bierchen ein bißchen palavern!
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bin sehr friedlich und weiterhin Freund mit Yogi und Konsorten!
> Blöd ist so ein "Schreibgefecht" online, das verzerrt einiges und sorgt eher für Missverständnisse als das es klärt!
> Kommt doch morgen Abend zum Stammtisch, dann können wir bei einem gepflegten Bierchen ein bißchen palavern!
> Liebe Grüße
> Barbara



So Ende mit diesem Thema!!!!

Ich bin ja so froh das Ihr mich noch  habt!

Stammtisch klappt nicht, hab ich ja gerade erst gelesen! Bin froh wenn ich ne kleine Runde in der Ville drehen kann. 

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

So weiter geht es hier mit den wichtigen Dingen im Leben !!!

Wer hat Lust mitzufahren, es sind alle eingeladen die ein MTB haben, min. 18 Jahre alt sind und einen Helm besitzen!!!!

Anmeldungen hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8610



Wie im Termin geschrieben, das wird ein Sonntagsausflug!

Ganz liebe Grüße

Yogi


----------



## Conbey (26. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So weiter geht es hier mit den wichtigen Dingen im Leben !!!
> 
> Wer hat Lust mitzufahren, es sind alle eingeladen die ein MTB haben, min. 18 Jahre alt sind und einen Helm besitzen!!!!
> 
> ...



Yogi...vielleicht solltest du den Treffpunkt lieber ändern!? Oder näher spezifizieren!!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, den Treffpunkt kennt ja kein Navi!!!

So korrigiert!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/entry.php?do=e&t=8610

Nee wat is dat anstrengend mit eusch!


----------



## Günni0808 (26. Juni 2009)

Yogi, Link ist fehlerhaft. Bitte korrigieren.


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Juni 2009)

Jau kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2009)

Link funzt nicht. 
Der Bahnhof EU hat die PLZ 53879! PLZ 53881 wäre z.B. Bahnhof Stotzheim, da fahren die Züge nach Daun leider nicht vorbei. 
Wer mit dem auto zum Bahnhof anreist benötigt folgende Adresse:
53879 Euskirchen, An der Vogelrute
Der Parkplatz ist HINTER dem Bahnhof, kann man hier gut erkennen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...791975&spn=0.005101,0.009012&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A
viel Spaß euch in Daun 
nicht zuviele fette Daunhills fahren


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Link funzt nicht.
> Der Bahnhof EU hat die PLZ 53879! PLZ 53881 wäre z.B. Bahnhof Stotzheim, da fahren die Züge nach Daun leider nicht vorbei.
> 
> viel Spaß euch in Daun
> nicht zuviele fette Daunhills fahren




HEY Supasini,
danke für den Hinweis! Ich hatte erst den Treffpunkt bei mir zuhause und hab dann vergessen die PLZ zu ändern!

Link funzt aber!!!!

Wir treffen uns aber vor dem Bahnhof und fahren mit dem Auto weiter!

Gruß
Yogi

PS Mal sehen wie die DAUNHILLS in Daun so sind!


----------



## Yuma-F (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,
nach bisherigen Vorabsprachen werden Frau Poison und Herr Yuma dann mit dem PKW zum Bahnhof Euskirchen anreisen, Treffpunkt sollte zu finden sein. Mein Navi klappt übrigens, hat jemand Probleme?

Was muss ich denn machen, damit mein Benutzerbild erscheint?


Frage: Wenn AC/DC stirbt, spielen die das dann auch den ganzen Tag im Radio?


----------



## Poison_Girl (26. Juni 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hi,
> Frage: Wenn AC/DC stirbt, spielen die das dann auch den ganzen Tag im Radio?



willst Du jetzt ein Attentat auf AC/DC veranstalten??? 

und Juhu, ich hab ein Taxi für nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> willst Du jetzt ein Attentat auf AC/DC veranstalten???
> 
> und Juhu, ich hab ein Taxi für nächste Woche


----------



## Yuma-F (27. Juni 2009)

Poison_Girl schrieb:


> willst Du jetzt ein Attentat auf AC/DC veranstalten???
> 
> und Juhu, ich hab ein Taxi für nächste Woche


 

Dann rate mal, wo ich gestern Abend noch so lange war? 


und Juhu, ich habe endlich jemanden, der die blöden Ziele in mein Navi eingeben kann (Wie rechne ich denn jetzt eine PLZ in UTM/WGS84 um??? Geht das mit dem Dreisatz?).... Besser jetzt der  oder doch der ????


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Dann rate mal, wo ich gestern Abend noch so lange war?
> 
> 
> und Juhu, ich habe endlich jemanden, der die blöden Ziele in mein Navi eingeben kann (Wie rechne ich denn jetzt eine PLZ in UTM/WGS84 um??? Geht das mit dem Dreisatz?).... Besser jetzt der  oder doch der ????




Ich galub Du brauchst ein neues Navi! Was hälst Du von den Navis von Falk??? Die gibt es faltbar, in bunt und total übersichtlich! Man muss sie nur pfleglich behandeln, damit sie keine Eselsohren bekommen!.

Ich nehme den 

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2009)

So, danke an die Mitfahrer bei Tour der Hoffnung! Eine schöne Tour mit viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Conbey (28. Juni 2009)

Hey Yogi,

ist dir eigentlich was aufgefallen??? 

Deine erste Tour ohne Stürze oder Pannen!!! 
Kleinere technische Probleme zählen nicht zu Pannen!!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## Poison_Girl (28. Juni 2009)

joah, war echt schön, auch, wenn ich jetzt platt bin. Aber die Schlamm-Downhills waren mal echt cool   
Da zahlt sich doch das Ville-Matsch-Training aus


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2009)

Die Tour sollten wir auf jedenfall alle zusammen wiederholen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich auch für!
Die hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. Juni 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Die hat echt Spaß gemacht.



Jep! Man fühlte sich wieder in die Kindheit versetzt...endlich mal wieder 
schön im Dreck und Schlamm spielen!!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8610


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juni 2009)

Mal eine kleine Frage. Wieviel hm hat Euch Euer GPS ausgeben bei der Tour von Gestern ausgegeben?
Mein GPS hat mir 1150 geagt laut GPS-Tour.info. Kann das hinkommen?


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2009)

Nein,

es waren etwas um die 740Hm! 1150Hm ist defenitiv zuviel!


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juni 2009)

so was habe ich mir gedacht.


----------



## Conbey (29. Juni 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> es waren etwas um die 740Hm! 1150Hm ist defenitiv zuviel!



Kann ich bestätigen! Ich hatte glaub ich 730Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

Keiner mehr, der Sonntag mit nach Daun fährt???

Gestern schöne Tour durch die Ville u.a. mit Begleitung vom Team Tomburg (Barbara und Uwe)

Was haltet Ihr (JFFR) mal von einem Treffen mit den TT´lern???
Wäre doch ne schöne Idee.

LG
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Juli 2009)

Stimmt das währe mal eine coole Sache und dann auf der TT Homestrecke?


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Keiner mehr, der Sonntag mit nach Daun fährt???
> 
> Gestern schöne Tour durch die Ville u.a. mit Begleitung vom Team Tomburg (Barbara und Uwe)
> 
> ...



Z.B. beim TT Sommerfest!???


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

Da bin ich in Urlaub!


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich in Urlaub!



Und? Es gibt doch noch mehr JFFR's!!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

richtisch


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid alle herzlich willkommen beim TT Sommerfest!
Der Tom und seine bessere Hälfte sind ja schon angemeldet!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (2. Juli 2009)

Erinnert mich doch nicht immer an das TT Sommerfest!

Da sind wir doch im Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Juli 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Z.B. beim TT Sommerfest!???



Ja,auf der Strecke bei ner Tour is es schwer an denen dran zu bleiben,aber beim Sommerfest sollten wir es schaffen 
Wenn ja alles klappt ist Markus und seine bessere Hälfte auch mit dabei!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Keiner mehr, der Sonntag mit nach Daun fährt???*
> 
> Gestern schöne Tour durch die Ville u.a. mit Begleitung vom Team Tomburg (Barbara und Uwe)
> 
> ...



Währe gerne dabei , aber ich schlafe zu der Uhrzeit noch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich doch nicht immer an das TT Sommerfest!
> 
> Da sind wir doch im Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Der nächste Event kommt bestimmt!
Wollte nochmal alle JFF Biker und Villaner an die KBU Abstimmung erinnern!
Ist ziemlich spannend dieses mal, also los Stimme abgeben!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Der nächste Event kommt bestimmt!
> Wollte nochmal alle JFF Biker und Villaner an die KBU Abstimmung erinnern!
> Ist ziemlich spannend dieses mal, also los Stimme abgeben!
> Lg. Barbara



Hab ich doch schon.

Wann nächstes Event?


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Währe gerne dabei , aber ich schlafe zu der Uhrzeit noch .




Langschläfer!

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! Oder wie war das? 

LG
Yogi aus dem Wald bald wieder im Wald


----------



## deman (4. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Langschläfer!
> 
> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! Oder wie war das?
> 
> ...



Wir arbeiten bis 5Uhr, da dürfen wir auch lang schlafen 

Ich hadere ja immernoch mit mir wg Dienstag... Biertrinken oder biken???... hmmm

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juli 2009)

deman schrieb:


> *Wir arbeiten bis 5Uhr, da dürfen wir auch lang schlafen *
> Ich hadere ja immernoch mit mir wg Dienstag... Biertrinken oder biken???... hmmm
> 
> Gruß Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ich hadere ja immernoch mit mir wg Dienstag... Biertrinken oder biken???... hmmm
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Beides !!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. Juli 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten bis 5Uhr, da dürfen wir auch lang schlafen
> 
> Ich hadere ja immernoch mit mir wg Dienstag... Biertrinken oder biken???... hmmm
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Wie Yogi schon sagte ,BEIDES  
Ist doch auch mein Antrieb...der Besuch im Biergarten nach der Tour


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2009)

Schöne Tour heute mit 8 Mitfahrern! Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, eine schöne Strecke, super Wetter und vieeeelll Spaß!

Danke

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Bilder von der Tour der Hoffnung sind online.
Hier der Link
http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/image/tid/6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2009)

Aha! Sehr schön!


----------



## Conbey (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab zumindest einige von uns gefunden!!
- IMG 3023
- IMG 3025
- IMG 3026


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Juli 2009)

Ich meine Katja auch irgendwo gesehen zu haben. Nur das Foto finde ich leider nicht mehr.
War aber ein gutes Stück weiter vorne


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2009)

Liebe Freunde der JFFR! Wie sieht es denn am 02.August mit unserer Cruisertour aus, ein bisschen wenig Leute die mitfahren!


----------



## Yuma-F (12. Juli 2009)

Wer hat sich denn bis jetzt angemeldet?
... und wo bekomme ich einen Cruiser her ....?????


----------



## Conbey (12. Juli 2009)

@Yuma
einen Cruiser brauchst du dafür nicht! Ist einfach nur ne nette Kaffeefahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Findet am Sonntag irgendwo eine Tour statt oder machen wir einen fröhlen Ausflug in der Ville?


----------



## Yuma-F (16. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Findet am Sonntag irgendwo eine Tour statt oder machen wir einen fröhlen Ausflug in der Ville?


 

Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht, wie wäre es mit einer schnellen Abendrunde nächste Woche?
Gruß, Franz


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. Juli 2009)

Hmmm da ist bei mir schlecht. 
Danach die Woche sollte eventuell gehen. Vielleicht Montag?


----------



## Günni0808 (16. Juli 2009)

Für alle Kurzentschlossenen fahren wir heute Abend 17:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde von Eicherscheid zur Steinbach zur Trailsuche und blonder Belohnung. Also wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, meldet sich (017621172133) oder ist um 17:00 Uhr bei uns in Eicherscheid.

LG

Günni


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Findet am Sonntag irgendwo eine Tour statt oder machen wir einen fröhlen Ausflug in der Ville?



Der blitzfitz gibt die TT 5 Biergärtentour.
Wär das nicht was?
Auf Dauer Ville ist doch auch langweilig!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juli 2009)

Ihr wollt also in Wirklichkeit gar keine Gäste....



Günni0808 schrieb:


> Für alle Kurzentschlossenen fahren wir heute Abend *17*:00 Uhr eine kleine Runde von Eicherscheid zur Steinbach zur Trailsuche und blonder Belohnung. Also wer Lust hat mit zu fahren, meldet sich (017621172133) oder ist um *18*:00 Uhr bei uns in Eicherscheid.
> 
> LG
> 
> Günni


 
Gestern war zwischen Steinbach und Bad Münstereifel schon die MTB-Hölle los, habe aber kein markantes Trikot entdecken können .


----------



## Günni0808 (16. Juli 2009)

Danke Eifelwolf


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hmmm da ist bei mir schlecht.
> Danach die Woche sollte eventuell gehen. Vielleicht Montag?


 

"Danach die Woche Montag" sollte der 27.07. sein, richtig??
Sieht bei mir gut aus, ich halte mir den späten Nachmittag frei. Wann soll es denn los gehen (oder besser los fahren)?
Vorschlag: 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr? 
Treffpunkt: Heider Bergsee oder Birkhof?

Grüße und schönes Wochenende, Franz


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Juli 2009)

Mir würde 17:00 Uhr sehr gut in den Kram passen. Magst Du noch eine LMB eintrag machen oder soll ich?


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Mir würde 17:00 Uhr sehr gut in den Kram passen. Magst Du noch eine LMB eintrag machen oder soll ich?


 

Mach Du besser den Eintrag ins LMB, bei mir bleiben die Gruppen eher sehr übersichtlich und kompakt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Juli 2009)

Meinst du bei mir ist das anders? Na mal sehen


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Meinst du bei mir ist das anders? Na mal sehen


 
Man soll ja positiv denken: Bei "meinen" Guppen fällt sogar mir sofort auf, wenn jemand fehlt ...


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Juli 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Meinst du bei mir ist das anders? Na mal sehen


Hat Du den Termin ins LMB eingetragen? Ich melde mich auch sofort an, versprochen!!!

Ist das mit dem "Rennrad-ausleihen" bei dir noch aktuell? Mein "altes" könnte Dir passen, ist auf Asphalt allemal besser als ein MTB (Dieser Satz gibt hier bestimmt Schimpfe). Die Sitzhaltung ist aber eher sehr gestreckt, bei mir gibt das immer Rückenschmerzen (kann aber auch am Alter bei mir liegen).


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Also LMB habe ich gerade gemacht und ist jetzt hier zu finden

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8792

Es würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere vielleicht doch noch aufrafft mit zu fahren. 


Nein, das Thema Rennrad ist erstmal raus, da ich eh sehr schnell Rückschmerzen bekomme. Von daher habe ich mir zwei Marathons in der Bucht geschosse, die am 28.07. dann montiert werden.

Aber danke für Dein Angebot.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Hey Eifelwolf,

keine Lust mal an nem WE ne Runde zu fahren! Nee lockere Kennenlerntour??? 

LG
Yogi


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Juli 2009)

Gerne! Wo gehts hin...? Allerdings bin ich den Großteil der kommenden WE's schon ausgebucht .


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2009)

Muss dieses WE nicht sein! Gern das nächste oder so! Da ich schon von vielen gehört habe, dass Du die Eifel wie Deine Westentasche kennst, überlasse ich Dir die Strecke.

LG
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juli 2009)

Danke Bernd,

sehr schöne Tour gestern! Wetter hat ja bis Burg Satzvey perfekt mitgespielt, jedesmal wenn wir aus dem Wald kamen hat die Sonne geschienen. Das nächste mal gibt es bei Burg Satzvey nur noch Salat, das liegt nicht so schwer im Magen!

Bis zur Burg Satvey waren es 50km und 811 Hm. Wie besprochen werden wir das ganze noch durch ein paar Trails erweiteren.
Also der 15. August kann kommen. Wir sollten vorher aber noch mal fahren!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Danke Bernd,
> 
> sehr schöne Tour gestern! Wetter hat ja bis Burg Satzvey perfekt mitgespielt, jedesmal wenn wir aus dem Wald kamen hat die Sonne geschienen. Das nächste mal gibt es bei Burg Satzvey nur noch Salat, das liegt nicht so schwer im Magen!
> 
> ...



Hi Yogi,
bin mal neugierig. Was ist denn am 15. August?
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Halfstep (24. Juli 2009)

ja, war eine schöne tour, hat spass gemacht.
das schnitzel mit pfifferlingen wars wert so schwer im magen zu liegen 

sag einfach bescheid wenn du nochmal zeit hast und dann werden wir der route noch etwas feinschliff und erweiterungen verpassen.

@redfraggle: am 15.08 treffen wir uns zu ner gemütlichen internen runde, wo die obligatorischen trails rund um euskirchen befahren werden. danach gibts dann noch tote tiere vom grill  




yogi71 schrieb:


> Danke Bernd,
> 
> sehr schöne Tour gestern! Wetter hat ja bis Burg Satzvey perfekt mitgespielt, jedesmal wenn wir aus dem Wald kamen hat die Sonne geschienen. Das nächste mal gibt es bei Burg Satzvey nur noch Salat, das liegt nicht so schwer im Magen!
> 
> ...


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juli 2009)

Bin gerade nochmal die Trails an der Hardburg usw gefahren, habe Nicole mitgenommen.
 Sie hat heute Ihr MTB bekommen, neeee was war die begeistert.
 Ist alle Anstiege super hochgekommen und alle Trails gefahren!!!! Langsam natürlich. Ich glaube ich bekomme sie nicht mehr vom MTB runter!
 Waren heute 27km/145Hm, ich weiß nicht viel, aber für jemanden der das "erstemal" auf nem MTB sitzt! OK!!!

@Bernd, mal Ende nächster Woche schaun, da könnten wir nochmal wie gestern losfahren!!!! Ich versuche vorher mal Richtung Tomburg zu düsen, ob man das mit einbauen kann.

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2009)

Halfstep schrieb:


> @redfraggle: am 15.08 treffen wir uns zu ner gemütlichen internen runde, wo die obligatorischen trails rund um euskirchen befahren werden. danach gibts dann noch tote tiere vom grill


 
Totes Tier????


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Yogi und ihr anderen Just-for-fun-Riders,

am Dienstag einmal Lust anstatt zu Biken auf alternative Sportarten und Grillen am Rhein?

Würden uns freuen, Termin ist im LMB; klick 

schöne gruesse
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Dienstags ist unsere Feierabendrunde, da die momentan gut besucht ist möchte ich die ungern ausfallen lassen! Vielleicht könnt Ihr das nächstemal einen anderen Tag planen.
Dann bin ich und andere bestimmt dabei!

LG
Yogi


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Ok, 
dann das nächste Mal an einem anderen Tag 

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> dann das nächste Mal an einem anderen Tag
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> sun909


 
Super, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Yogi und ihr anderen Just-for-fun-Riders,
> 
> am Dienstag einmal Lust anstatt zu Biken auf alternative Sportarten und Grillen am Rhein?
> 
> ...



Hatte ich doch schon läängst angefragt !
Nicht mehr flexibel, die jungen Leute von heute .


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon läängst angefragt !
> Nicht mehr flexibel, die jungen Leute von heute .




Danke Oma!!!!


----------



## Günni0808 (27. Juli 2009)

Hy Leute,

am Mittwoch werde ich mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Umland von Bad Münstereifel starten. Die Wettervoraussichten sind richtig klasse. Tourstart wird so 10 - 11 Uhr und Tourlänge ca. 50 Km sein. Genaue Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt, bin für mögliche Vorschläge offen. Genaueres dann hier oder im LMB, wenn ich weiß wohin.

LG

Günni


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> am Mittwoch werde ich mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Umland von Bad Münstereifel starten. Die Wettervoraussichten sind richtig klasse. Tourstart wird so 10 - 11 Uhr und Tourlänge ca. 50 Km sein. Genaue Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt, bin für mögliche Vorschläge offen. Genaueres dann hier oder im LMB, wenn ich weiß wohin.
> 
> ...



Hmmm , 
hört sich nicht schlecht an. Was damals schon toll bei der "Tour der Hoffnung,aber leider muss ich arbeiten , man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## Günni0808 (27. Juli 2009)

Hy Kettenfresser,

auch ich musste an diesem Tag erbeiten und konnte bei der Tour der Hoffnung nicht mitfahren. Wenn wir irgendwie die GPS daten bekämen, könnte man die Tour in die nähere Wahl nehmen. Ich hätte da sonst auch noch ein paar Touren aus "Mountainbiken in der Nordeifel" die ich noch nicht kenne. Von denen hab ich die GPS daten.

Lg

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Hy Leute,
> 
> am Mittwoch werde ich mal wieder eine schöne Tour im Umland von Bad Münstereifel starten. Die Wettervoraussichten sind richtig klasse. Tourstart wird so 10 - 11 Uhr und Tourlänge ca. 50 Km sein. Genaue Strecke habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt, bin für mögliche Vorschläge offen. Genaueres dann hier oder im LMB, wenn ich weiß wohin.
> 
> ...


 

Wär eventuell dabei!!!!

Hier gibt es die Tour der Hoffnung zum download! 

Kann auch sein das ich Sie aufgezeichnet habe, ich schau mal nach

LG
Yogi


----------



## Günni0808 (28. Juli 2009)

Danke Yogi,

Tour ist gespeichert. Schlage vor, dass wir uns morgen um 11 Uhr am Sportplatz Wisskirchen treffen und eine gemütliche Runde daraus machen.

LG

Günni

Ps: Hier der Link zum LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8843


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2009)

Freu mich lieber Günni!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Hy Kettenfresser,
> 
> auch ich musste an diesem Tag erbeiten und konnte bei der *Tour der Hoffnung *nicht mitfahren. Wenn wir irgendwie die GPS daten bekämen, könnte man die Tour in die nähere Wahl nehmen. Ich hätte da sonst auch noch ein paar Touren aus "Mountainbiken in der Nordeifel" die ich noch nicht kenne. Von denen hab ich die GPS daten.
> 
> ...



Günni du hast das falsch verstanden . 
Damals war ich dabei  nur Morgen muss ich arbeiten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2009)

Bin auch nicht gefahren, da meine Liebste sich am Knöchel verletzt hat!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2009)

@sibby08 und Conbey

Was macht eigentlich der neue Termin für die Siegburgtour????


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juli 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @sibby08 und Conbey
> 
> Was macht eigentlich der neue Termin für die Siegburgtour????


 
So grob war mal der September ins Auge gefasst. Aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre ist es Wettertechnisch dann besser. Im Sommer lässt sich ja nichts länger als 3 Tage im Voraus planen.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Juli 2009)

So gestern schöne Runde durch den Billiger Wald, Hardtwald, Wachendorf, Schavener Heide. Explorertour mit Halfstep, schöne Trails am Katzenstein gefunden!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2009)

Hey Yogi, hab gesehn das ihr am 15.08 quais ne Runde in der Heimat startet !
Könnte man bei euch als Gast eventuell noch mitradeln ?
Hab zwar schon 16.08. nen Biketermin aber vielleicht bekomm ich ja beim Imperator ne Freistellung für zwei Tage biken am Wochenende durch 

Vielleicht hab ich noch was im Trailpool was ihr hier noch nicht kennt, aber ich denke du kennst ja auch ne ganze Menge ! Würd dann kurz vorher nochmal bescheid geben ob die Freistellung durchgegangen ist.

Schön jeroß us Kummere 
Hubert


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2009)

Hey Hubert,
sorry das ist leider ne interne  Just-for-fun-riders Tour!
Aber wir beide können die Tour mal danach fahren! Wie sieht es aus?? Ich denke das Du noch Einiges in deinem Trailpool hast, was ich noch nicht kenne!

Ich würd mich freuen

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2009)

OkiDoki, kein Problem ! Das versteh ich, irgendwo muss man die Grenze ziehen.



> Aber wir beide können die Tour mal danach fahren! Wie sieht es aus?? Ich denke das Du noch Einiges in deinem Trailpool hast, was ich noch nicht kenne



Jo, können wir machen, vielleicht biete ich demnächst auch nochmal ne "Best of Rund um Kommern" im LMB an, dann können die anderen JFFT'ler auch gerne mitfahren.
Dannn wünsch ich euch viel Spass, vielleicht sieht man sich derweil mal auf dem Trail
Hubert


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2009)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So grob war mal der September ins Auge gefasst. Aus den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre ist es Wettertechnisch dann besser. Im Sommer lässt sich ja nichts länger als 3 Tage im Voraus planen.



Aber bitte* nicht *am 05.09 und 13.09


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (4. August 2009)

psssst.... hab wieder mit dem training angefangen


----------



## Conbey (4. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> psssst.... hab wieder mit dem training angefangen


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. August 2009)

Großartig. Ich freue mich mit Dir wieder mal eine Tour zu fahren


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Großartig. Ich freue mich mit Dir wieder mal eine Tour zu fahren


 

Nicht nur du freust Dich!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

So, schöne Tour am Samstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8884

LG
Yogi


----------



## Günni0808 (5. August 2009)

Yogi, wenn du eine Tour vorschlägst, regnet es doch sowieso!!!!

Aber wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden, denn ich habe noch 4 Wochen Urlaub und bin zu jeder Schandtat mit dem Rad egal ob auf der Strasse oder im Dreck zu haben.

Fahre heute eine Tour an der Nordschleife.

Für kurzfristigen Kontakt: 017621172133

LG

Günni

Ps: Und zur Zeit übernehme ich sogar eine Schönwettergarantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Yogi, wenn du eine Tour vorschlägst, regnet es doch sowieso!!!!
> 
> LG
> 
> Günni


 
Stimmt nicht ganz!!!


----------



## Günni0808 (5. August 2009)

Nicht ganz, aber du weißt ja wie das mit dem blinden Huhn so ist.


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Dann musst Du Sonntag zuhause bleiben!


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> psssst.... hab wieder mit dem training angefangen


 
Hab mal vergrößert.....kann ja keiner lesen!!!! 
psssst.... hab wieder mit dem training angefangen


----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

ach der yogi..... so ein sensibles kerlchen


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> ach der yogi..... so ein sensibles kerlchen



ja, das bin ich wohl!!!!

ich hoffe ich sehe Dich Samstag???


----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

hab keine möglichkeit zum treff zu kommen


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Keine Ausreden, mein Freund!!!

Stammtisch oder Tour???? Beides, genau !!!
Weißt Du was, ich bin Samstag um 8.00 Uhr bei Dir  und hol Dich ab, wir fahren bei mir zuhause los nach BAM und biken gemütlich die MTB Tour 3.

Anschliessend bei mir erholen und dann zusammen nach Bliesheim zum Stammtisch!

OK?? 
Wehe Du sagst nein!

Dann waren wir die längste Zeit 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

So,

nun zum nächsten Thema! Chris  und ich hatten vor Monaten den Lieserpfad geplant, aber wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht gefahren

...und nun ein neuer Anlauf!

Es werden ca.65km und ca 1000HM  ! Wer Interesse hat bitte melden, ich denke das wir an einem WE fahren werden 

Genauen Termin werde ich noch bekannt geben und ins LMB setzten! Soll ne schöne Tagestour werden mit 

LG
Yogi!

(Dieses Jahr ist dieser Pfad dran)


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Sooooooo,

kurzer Blick in den Kalender und es wird wahrscheinlich der 22. oder 23. August! ich denke eher Sonntag der 23. August!

Werde mal einen Termin ins LMB setzen! Details können sich noch ändern, für Routenvorschläge bin ich dankbar!


So hier der LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890
LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi80 (5. August 2009)

> Weißt Du was, ich bin Samstag um 8.00 Uhr bei Dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Upps....na da kann Chili nu wirklich nicht mehr nein sagen.... lol


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Hey Lumpi,

wie geht es Dir??? Ich hoffe gut, bis Samstag!!!! Ich freu mich!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sooooooo,
> 
> kurzer Blick in den Kalender und es wird wahrscheinlich der 22. oder 23. August! ich denke eher Sonntag der 23. August!
> 
> ...



Bin dabei aber nur wenn es am 23.08.2009 ist  
P.S. Da habe ich keine Frühschicht und bin dabei


----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

hm.... lass mich mal überlegen 

ja bin dabei


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin dabei aber nur wenn es am 23.08.2009 ist
> P.S. Da habe ich keine Frühschicht und bin dabei



Es wird der 23.08.! Super, schön das Du dabei bist! 



chillmirage schrieb:


> hm.... lass mich mal überlegen
> 
> ja bin dabei



Also 8.00 Uhr bin ich bei Dir!!! Freu mich!


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

Samstag keiner Lust??


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

nur mal so am rande.... samstag soll wieder durwachsen nass sein. morgen dagagen noch schön


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

Morgen kann ich aber nicht!  und Samstag mal ne Schauer, na und!!! Wir beide sind doch schon anderes gewohnt!!!!


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

schwimmhauthandschuhe sind eingeölt und die flossenklix sind auch am start. meinst tauchebrille reicht? oder doch besser den schlammschnorchel klar machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

Ich würd diesmal den Schlammschnorchel mitbringen! Nur Brille war bei der letzten Tourzu wenig, Du musstest Dich ja immer in den Schlamm fallen lassen!


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> nun zum nächsten Thema! Chris  und ich hatten vor Monaten den Lieserpfad geplant, aber wegen schlechtem Wetter nicht gefahren
> 
> ...


 

Hier sind Streckeninfos
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ahizeulmbyszuocv


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

meinst die klamotte reicht?

http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120379924153&indexURL=


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

Oh ja, das reicht!

Du bist ja wohl beim Lieserpfad dabei??


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

lieserpfad ist abhängig von meiner form. neben der ausdauer hat natürlich auch mein eh schon mässiges technisches können abgebaut. also im moment kann ich da noch nix zusagen. ich habe mal die ziele dieses jahres geschmeidig ein jahr nach hinten verlegt und mir schon eine struktur geschaffen innerhalb derer ich hoffe diese ziele verwirklichen zu können. erste aufgabe ist jetzt erst mal konsequent an den zielen arbeiten.


----------



## yogi71 (6. August 2009)

Das schaffst Du schon!!!

Denk an 

*2011*
*Operation Alpen!*​*LG
YOGI*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. August 2009)

Tour findet morgen statt!!!

Morgen vormittag wolkig und mittags ab und zu leichter Regen!

Also was hält uns noch auf???
Bis morgen
Gruß
Jürgen

SORRY vergessen: *WER BRINGT NEN FOTOKLICK mit??* Meiner ist kaputt!!!


----------



## mohlo (8. August 2009)

Das war wirklich eine schöne Tour heute Mittag. Ich bin froh, dass ich es noch so gerade in den Zug geschafft habe und pünktlich in Bad Münstereifel ankam. Das nächste Mal fahren wir die 10er Route 

Auch der Abend war gelungen. Lecker Essen und Trinken und anschließend eine Menge Spaß beim Bowling. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2009)

So jetzt meldet sich noch der König!!!

Die Tour heute war Klasse, ich bin froh das wir gefahren sind. Kein Regen!!!
An meinen drei Begleitern CHILLMIRAGE, KLEZ und MOHLO ein dickes *DANKE, *sehr tolle nette Tour mit Euch!

Am Ende waren es ca38km und etwas über 900 Hm. 

Danke auch an alle, die heute den 3. Stammtisch der JFFR zu einer schönen lockeren und spaßigen Runde gemacht haben! Essen war gut und das anschliessende Bowling spielen war schön.

Freu mich auf den nächsten Stammtisch!

Es ist immer schön zu sehen, wenn alle viel Spass beim Stammtisch usw haben und gern wiederkommen. 
Das ist für mich immer so die Belohnung für die ganze Arbeit die ich in das Team JUST FOR FUN RIDERS stecke!

Allen noch eine schöne Nacht und bis bald...
PS einige sehe ich ja morgen am Nürburgring zu einer schönen Tour! Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt wenigstens so mit wie heute!!!!


*DANKE*

LG

YOGI!!!!!​


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn ich gestern leider was früher gehen musste alls ich es geplant hatte, möchte ich mich für den schönen Abend bedanken. Hat echt wieder spaß gemacht und besonders hat mich gefreut dass Chris auch mit dabei war. 

Danke


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Deutschland!!!!

Bei mir ist das Wetter trocken und etwas diesig!!!!

Die Webcam am Nürburgring zeigt das gleiche Wetter, laut Wettervorhersage heute WOLKIG WOLKIG WOLKIG und ein Regenrisiko von ca. 30%!!!!

Wir können starten! Ich freu mich auf einen schönen Tag an der hohen Acht, bis gleich.

Euer Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. August 2009)

Guten Morgen mein König!

Sorry dass ich Euer Gnaden verbessern muss aber dass ist nicht die "hohe acht" sonder der "Schwalbenschwanz" aber ist fast das gleiche. In der Höhe über nn tut sich da nicht viel 

Ich weiß Klugscheiperei. Ich freue mich.


----------



## Conbey (9. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Guten Morgen mein König!
> 
> Sorry dass ich Euer Gnaden verbessern muss aber dass ist nicht die "hohe acht" sonder der "Schwalbenschwanz" aber ist fast das gleiche. In der Höhe über nn tut sich da nicht viel
> 
> Ich weiß Klugscheiperei. Ich freue mich.



Lol!! Auch der King kann nicht alles wissen!! 
Statt König hört sich King, King Lui irgendwie besser an, oder????


----------



## Günni0808 (9. August 2009)

@All:

Vielen, vielen Dank für den schönen Abend. Und auch riesen dank für die Karte, welche nun wirklich nicht nötig gewesen wäre. Habe mich dennoch sehr gefreut und werde berichten, was ihr mir geschenkt habt ;-). 

Regenradar, Webcam und persönlicher Blick über die Eifel sagen, das müsste gehen. Mein Kopf sagt was anderes, aber das krieg ich hin. Also bis gleich. Vllt haben wir ja Glück und der Nebel verzieht sich noch.

LG

Günni

Klug*******rmodus an: Das Bild zeigt die Döttinger Höhe! Klug*******rmodus aus.


----------



## Vertexto (9. August 2009)

So wieder zuhause, was soll ich sagen es wahr spitze mit euch am Ring und sogar Petrus hatte ein einsehen und verwöhnte uns mit Sonne.
Herzlichen Danke noch an den Edlen Rundenspennder in Adenau
Das könnten wir mal wiederholen oder?
LG Gerd


----------



## Conbey (9. August 2009)

100% ig!!!

Ein echt geiler Tag! Wenn wir nur nicht soviel gestanden hätten... 

Vielleicht können wir ja beim nächsten Mal noch ne Runde mit der guten Sabine drehen! Jemand Lust und Interesse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (9. August 2009)

Hab mich gerade auf der HP mal schlau gemacht, was denn so ne Runde auf dem Ring mit dem Taxi kostet...und ich muss leider sagen...die haben mehr wie nen Knall

195  pro Person!



Damit hat sich das Thema gerade wieder erledigt...obwohl es schon geil wäre!


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2009)

So, nach dem leckeren chinesischen Essen und anschliessenden Eis mit meiner Yogine kann ich jetzt mal was schreiben!!!

Ein großes Lob an den Guide, das war eine sehr schöne und interessante Tour!! Ich habe viel gesehen.

Am meisten hab ich mich auf die 30% Steigung am Ring gefreut, jeder hat davon erzählt, nur ich kannte es noch nicht!

Das Schönste ist, ich bin die Steigung sofort bis oben gefahren! Das war genial!!! Die wird mich bestimmt wiedersehen.

Die Runde war sehr Klasse, dank auch an die ganzen Mitfahrer YUMA-F, ~TOM~, CONBEY, ICEPOHL, VERTEXTO, WHITEBANDIT.

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour!!!

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns am 15. zur Trailrunde....

LG
König Yogi 

Im Ganzen waren es ca.33km mit 900Hm in 2h30min.

PS Ich weiß wo die WEBCAM hängt, kann ja lesen! Das mit der hohen Acht war nicht im Zusammenhang mit dem Foto..


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. August 2009)

Hi!
Ja war echt eine schöne Rund und hat sau viel Spaß gemacht. Ich wusste noch garnicht, dass Trails fahren so in die Oberschenkel gehen kann. Naja wieder was dazu gelernt.

Auch noch ein großes Danke an unseren Getränke spender. Super lieb. Vielen vielen Dank.

Ich freu mich auf unsere nächste gemeinsame Runde.


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2009)

Na, dan will ich die nächste Tour mal nicht warten lassen.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890  Wittlich-Daun-Wittlich

Ichh hoffe das alle dabei sind!

LG
Yogi


----------



## deman (9. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade auf der HP mal schlau gemacht, was denn so ne Runde auf dem Ring mit dem Taxi kostet...und ich muss leider sagen...die haben mehr wie nen Knall
> 
> 195  pro Person!
> 
> ...





> Eine Runde mit dem BMW Ring-Taxi kostet 195,-  inkl. MwSt für *bis zu drei *Personen.





Gibt aber auch noch andere Firmen die ein "Ring-Taxi" anbieten. auch für weniger Geld.

Wär heut auch gern mitgefahren, aber alle haben es ja nicht so gut wie Gerd... und müssen arbeiten^^


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. August 2009)

Gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu!
Liege grade am Sofa mit nem Eispack am Knie  Die Ärztin werde ich mir nochmal vorknöpfen die meinte ich würde simulieren!!!
Bei mir waren es dann "nur" 22 km,aber dank der Abfahrt nach Adenau hab ich knapp nen 17 Schnitt geschafft 
Hab mich in den Windschatten von nem Bulli gehangen  (musste oft bremsen)
Freue mich schon auf Dienstag,das Knie wird wohl bis dahin wieder normale Formen annehmen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Runde war sehr Klasse, dank auch an die ganzen Mitfahrer YUMA-F, ~TOM~, CONBEY, ICEPOHL, VERTEXTO, WHITEBANDIT.Günni0808



Der König wird ALT!!!!!
Wen hat er denn da in der Auflistung vergessen?????
Das Gestrige Geburtstagskind war doch auch dabei,oder sehe ich schon Gespenster


----------



## Vertexto (9. August 2009)

Wie jetzt Günni hatte Geburtstag

Lieber Günni alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

LG Gerd


----------



## Günni0808 (9. August 2009)

Danke Gerd für die netten Grüße und die geilen Trails, welche ich trotz mehrerer Runden noch nicht kannte. 

Riesen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Hat mir riesigen Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich anfangs schwer zu kämpfen hatte. Aber das ist man ja selber schuld. Denn ich wusste ja, was mich erwartete.

LG

Günni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (9. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch noch andere Firmen die ein "Ring-Taxi" anbieten. auch für weniger Geld.



Hmm...auf der Ringseite steht 195  pro Person und auf der BMW Seite bis zu drei Personen...


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Ich geb Dir gleich der König wird alt!!! Du Simulant, keine Puste mehr auf der Tour gehabt und deshalb das Knie vorschieben, ja ja die Jugend von heute!

Günni, verzeih mir das ich Dich in der Auflistung vergessen habe!!


Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir gleich der König wird alt!!! Du Simulant, keine Puste mehr auf der Tour gehabt und deshalb das Knie vorschieben, ja ja die Jugend von heute!



Na...
Jetzt werd mal nicht so gemein!  Als werdender Papa ist das alles nicht 
mehr so einfach, er muss ja schließlich bald noch mehr Verantwortung 
übernehmen! Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, kurz vorher würde er noch völlig erschöpft vom Rad fallen...die arme Yvonne! 

Und sooo jung ist der Kerl ja auch nicht mehr!


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Und sooo jung ist der Kerl ja auch nicht mehr!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na...
> Jetzt werd mal nicht so gemein!  Als werdender Papa ist das alles nicht
> mehr so einfach, er muss ja schließlich bald noch mehr Verantwortung
> übernehmen! Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, kurz vorher würde er noch völlig erschöpft vom Rad fallen...die arme Yvonne!
> ...



Pass du bloß auf du junger Hüpfer 

Stell dir mal vor,Arm kaputt,Knie kaputt....dann bin ich ja bald nutzlos Zuhause!
Dann musst du eben meine Pflichten im Haus übernehmen,sprich den Garten machen,das Bad neu fliesen und den Müll raus bringen


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2009)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Bilder von gestern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (10. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Pass du bloß auf du junger Hüpfer
> 
> Stell dir mal vor,Arm kaputt,Knie kaputt....dann bin ich ja bald nutzlos Zuhause!
> Dann musst du eben meine Pflichten im Haus übernehmen,sprich den Garten machen,das Bad neu fliesen und den Müll raus bringen



Moment!!!! Wenn ich deine Pflichten schon übernehmen soll / muss dann bitte auch die Angenehmen!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Infos über die Steilstrecke am Ring!!!

http://www.pro-steilstrecke.de/initiativehaupt_.htm

LG
Jürgen


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Moment!!!! Wenn ich deine Pflichten schon übernehmen soll / muss dann bitte auch die Angenehmen!!



Du meinst jetzt sicher das mit liebe gekochte Essen aufessen 
Sonst gibt es nichts angenehmes was ich abtreten/teilen würde 
Alles was mir sonst noch einfällt geht auch mit den schlimmen Schmerzen erledigen die ich armer Kerl habe 

...wann hast du doch gleich Geburtstag...Yogi,sollen wir für den Armen unausgelasteten Markus auch nen Gutschein besorgen...aber nicht in der BikeBox


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...wann hast du doch gleich Geburtstag...Yogi,sollen wir für den Armen unausgelasteten Markus auch nen Gutschein besorgen...aber nicht in der BikeBox



Oh ja!!!  Ein Gutschein mit Sabine!!  Erst gestern hab ich 
Sie wieder im Fernseh gesehen!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

...wann hast du doch gleich Geburtstag...Yogi,sollen wir für den Armen unausgelasteten Markus auch nen Gutschein besorgen...aber nicht in der BikeBox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






in ner anderen Box?



Franz, Gerd denkt Ihr mal an die Fotos??? Könnt Ihr mir die als CD geben?? Für die Webseite! Danke


----------



## Loriot76 (10. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hmm...auf der Ringseite steht 195  pro Person und auf der BMW Seite bis zu drei Personen...


 
Der Spaß kostet 195 EUR pro Auto und Runde. Also wenn du dich mit 2 weiteren Personen zusammen tust, kostet es dich 65 EUR. Wird auch jedes Jahr teurer. Habe letztes Jahr 185 EUR hingelegt. Aber ich sag nur: es lohnt sich!!!!  War mit Sabine Schmitz unterwegs und die lässt es ordentlich krachen, mit Drifts usw.....


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kotztüten bestimmt inklusive[/FONT]​ 
LG
Yogi 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

So, schöne Tour für Donnerstag den 20.08.09

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8917


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, schöne Tour für Donnerstag den 20.08.09
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8917



Muss man sich jetzt immer Urlaub nehmen um mit dir Touren zu fahren??? 
Machst du das Donnerstags wegen den Wanderern,oder hast keine lust zu arbeiten


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so an! Ich bin urlaubsreif!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (10. August 2009)

Habt Ihr es gut.
Gerne würde ich daran Teilnehmen.

Aber die Uhrzeit ist einfach zu Brutal für mich.


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Habt Ihr es gut.
> Gerne würde ich daran Teilnehmen.
> 
> Aber die Uhrzeit ist einfach zu Brutal für mich.


 
Halb zehn ist zu brutal?? Du sollst nicht den ganzen Tag verpennen!

Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. August 2009)

Stimmt wohl!
Aber ich habe da Frühschicht. Also nix is mit früh morgens biken gehen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. August 2009)

Und ich arme Sau bekomme wohl keinen Urlaub an dem Tag,sind Personell arg unterbesetzt!!!!
Hmmm,mal sehen ob ich da was zaubern kann


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und ich arme Sau bekomme wohl keinen Urlaub an dem Tag,sind Personell arg unterbesetzt!!!!
> Hmmm,mal sehen ob ich da was zaubern kann


 
Das wäre !


----------



## Vertexto (10. August 2009)

Wie gewünscht hab ich mal die Bilder und eine Grafik meines Tacho von der gestriegen Tour am Ring in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Klasse!!




Steilstrecke am Nürburgring! Ich glaub dat bin ja isch bei der Schwerstarbeit!




Nach der harten Arbeit! Für unseren Gerd war das wieder ein "Hügelchen" mehr





Oh ja ich!!! König Yogi

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour!

Yogi


----------



## chillmirage (10. August 2009)

also ich find morgens so früh ok für die die können.

mal ne andere frage. warum werden immer so kurze runden gefahren. sicher knappe 1000 hömes auf 35km is schon was aber wer das packt kann sicherlich auch mal länger fahren oder besteht grundsätzlich kein interesse an langen touren? ich denke da an so zahlen wie 60km 1500hm und so. gerne auch mehr hm aber das ist ja nicht jedermanns sache.


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Wir haben auch Längere! Ausserdem müssen wir ja auch mal klein anfangen, da ja die Meisten (z.B. ich) ja doch noch Frischlinge auf dem Bike sind! Am 23.08. Lieserpfad z.B. 75km 1000Hm

Mühsam ernährt sich das  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (10. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So wieder zuhause, was soll ich sagen es wahr spitze mit euch am Ring und sogar Petrus hatte ein einsehen und verwöhnte uns mit Sonne.
> Herzlichen Danke noch an den Edlen Rundenspennder in Adenau
> Das könnten wir mal wiederholen oder?
> LG Gerd


So, jetzt mein Kommentar:
Eine sehr schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an Gerd fürs "Vorausfahren" und an Frank für das kühlende (isotonische) Getränk. An Günni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich. 
Bilder und Filmchen bringe ich am Dienstag auf CD mit.


----------



## chillmirage (10. August 2009)

na hoffentlich kann ich da auch mitfahren  und so wie du am samstag die berge raufgewetzt bist... oh du mein könig...dann ist das schon ein ausgewachsenes eichhorn


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Da Bernd am Samstag ausfällt, wird es trotzdem eine Tour geben! ich hab da schon nee Idee!!!!! Also schön eingetragen bleiben!!! Chris Du musst Dich noch anmelden!

LG

Yogi


----------



## chillmirage (10. August 2009)

du ich hab schon div male versucht mich einzutragen. geht leider nicht. sagt immer ich wäre nicht eingeloggt :-/


----------



## Conbey (10. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da Bernd am Samstag ausfällt, wird es trotzdem eine Tour geben! ich hab da schon nee Idee!!!!!


Vielleicht dann auch 1- 1 1/2 Stunden später????


----------



## deman (10. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hmm...auf der Ringseite steht 195  pro Person und auf der BMW Seite bis zu drei Personen...



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, es gilt für bis zu 3 Personen 
Wir sind damals leider nicht mit Sabine gefahren, aber ich glaube der BMW-Instruktor konnte es bestimmt genausogut (Name ist mir leider entfallen).
Ist auf jeden Fall lohnenswert so ne Runde 

p.s. meine Frau hörte sich auf dem Rücksitz teilweise an wie bei den Atemübungen beim Schwangerschaftskurs^^


Ich will auch mal um den Ring biken 
Krieg ich ein Einzeltraining Gerd ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So wieder zuhause, was soll ich sagen es wahr spitze mit euch am Ring und sogar Petrus hatte ein einsehen und verwöhnte uns mit Sonne.
> Herzlichen Danke noch an den Edlen Rundenspennder in Adenau
> Das könnten wir mal wiederholen oder?
> LG Gerd




Wenn man euch so auf den Bildern in`s Gesicht schaut, sieht man euch den Spass an. Wird Zeit, dass ich umziehe. 

@ Yogi: Das sieht aber nicht König-like aus! Mit dem Gesicht wärst du noch nicht mal Kronprinz .

Wir sehen uns morgen

Gruß Robin

PS: Yogi, hast du schon deinen Thron am Wasserturm aufstellen lassen? Und wer sind deine Senftenträger?


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal um den Ring biken
> Krieg ich ein Einzeltraining Gerd ???



Wir fahren bestimmt nochmal dahin!!! Das war super!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> PS: Yogi, hast du schon deinen Thron am Wasserturm aufstellen lassen? Und wer sind deine Senftenträger?



Bierminister hab ich ja! Wie sieht es mit Dir aus als Senftenträger!

LG
Yogi


----------



## mohlo (10. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal um den Ring biken
> Krieg ich ein Einzeltraining Gerd ???



Wie sieht's denn bei Dir mit Biken aus. Lange nicht mehr in der Ville gesehen.


----------



## deman (11. August 2009)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn bei Dir mit Biken aus. Lange nicht mehr in der Ville gesehen.



Ich geh momentan eher alleine in der Ville oder mit meinem Schwager in Altenberg biken.

Aber wir sind ja auch grade umgezogen und da sagt meine Frau ich hätte ja auch noch bessere Sachen in der neuen Wohnung zu tun, anstatt biken zu gehen^^


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

deman schrieb:


> Aber wir sind ja auch grade umgezogen und da sagt meine Frau ich hätte ja auch noch bessere Sachen in der neuen Wohnung zu tun, anstatt biken zu gehen^^



Das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen 
Erst einmal das Nest einrichten und dann darfst du wieder fliegen 


@Robin
Schade das du bei dem Spaß nicht dabei warst!Heute wird ja deine Abschiedstour,oder wie war das??Da muss der Gerd wohl nochmal was besonderes aus dem Hut zaubern


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bierminister hab ich ja! Wie sieht es mit Dir aus als Senftenträger!
> 
> LG
> Yogi



Wie war das mit dem Hofnarren,wollte den nicht der Markus machen


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Hofnarren,wollte den nicht der Markus machen


 
ohne Worte !!!      



~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Robin
> Schade das du bei dem Spaß nicht dabei warst!Heute wird ja deine Abschiedstour,oder wie war das??Da muss der Gerd wohl nochmal was besonderes aus dem Hut zaubern


 
*JA, heute große Abschiedstour von unserem FLIEWATÜÜT !!!!*​ 
**​ 
* Die Besten gehen immer als erstes!!! *​ 
*Wir werden dich vermissen! *​ 
*.... aber Du kommst ja irgendwann wieder....*​ 
*Gruß*
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *JA, heute große Abschiedstour von unserem FLIEWATÜÜT !!!!*​
> **​
> * Die Besten gehen immer als erstes!!! *​
> *Wir werden dich vermissen! *​
> ...



Echte fründe ston zosamme....wenn man das denn so schreibt


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Wurde der gute Robin schon in der Ville getauft 
Welchen See nehmen wir um ihn rein zu schubsen 
Er soll sich doch noch lange an uns erinnern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Wurde der gute Robin schon in der Ville getauft
> Welchen See nehmen wir um ihn rein zu schubsen
> Er soll sich doch noch lange an uns erinnern


 

Wie welchen See????? Wir nehmen ALLE!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

Er wird diesen Anblick vermissen!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Na bei dem Anblick beneide ich den guten Robin sogar ein wenig


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Na bei dem Anblick beneide ich den guten Robin sogar ein wenig


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]​[/FONT]



Och wie süß!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Oh,der König ist beleidigt 

Yogilein eure Hoheit,
wegen dem Samstag muss ich mal schauen!
Mir wurde grade Wochenenddienst aufgebrummt(bin der mit den meisten - Stunden  )weiß nicht wann ich Samstag hier raus bin,kann 8 aber auch erst 11 Uhr werden!!!


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...(bin der mit den meisten - Stunden  )


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Hey ja,nicht lachen!!!!
Habe noch andere Hobbys als die Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Oh,der König ist beleidigt
> 
> Yogilein eure Hoheit,
> wegen dem Samstag muss ich mal schauen!
> Mir wurde grade Wochenenddienst aufgebrummt(bin der mit den meisten - Stunden  )weiß nicht wann ich Samstag hier raus bin,kann 8 aber auch erst 11 Uhr werden!!!


 
Ist jetzt nicht wahr???


----------



## Conbey (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hey ja,nicht lachen!!!!
> Habe noch andere Hobbys als die Arbeit



Ich weiß!!  Konnte mich erst gestern wieder davon 
überzeugen!


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

So,

die Tour am Samstag ist klar! Den Guide wird der ein oder andere kennen. 

Guckst Du hier http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/ 

Die Tour wird Richtung Ahrtal gehen und ein paar schöne Trails beinhalten! 

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Oh,der König ist beleidigt
> 
> Yogilein eure Hoheit,
> wegen dem Samstag muss ich mal schauen!
> Mir wurde grade Wochenenddienst aufgebrummt(bin der mit den meisten - Stunden  )weiß nicht wann ich Samstag hier raus bin,kann 8 aber auch erst 11 Uhr werden!!!


 
Da entgeht Dir was!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2009)

Och nöööööööööööö,da muss ich wohl blau machen oder schneller Arbeiten!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Echte fründe ston zosamme....wenn man das denn so schreibt



Ich muss vor Rührung gleich  ! Hoffentlich krieg ich die roten Augen weg. 

Bis gleich

Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich muss vor Rührung gleich  ! Hoffentlich krieg ich die roten Augen weg.
> 
> Bis gleich
> 
> Robin


 

Die roten Augen hast Du ja schön weggeschminkt!


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2009)

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Tour von Sonntag!





Wir am Karussel (Nürburgring)









Frank und Simon bei Trailräumarbeiten!




Die drei Musketiere auf dem Kaiser-Wilhelm Turm an der hohen Acht




Abfahrt zur Fuchsröhre




Richtung Fuchsröhre




entspannte Gesichter Richtung Schwedenkreuz


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2009)

Will nochmal auf diese Tour aufmerksam machen!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2009)

*Die Just-for-fun-riders laden ein:*​ 
1. B.o.V JUST-FOR-FUN-RIDERS & FRIENDS´09​ 
Es sind alle eingeladen, die Lust am Biken haben und eine schöne Tour durch die Ville mit den schönsten Trails, die die Gegend hergibt, erleben möchten. Sozusagen ​ 
*"Best of Ville"*​ 
Treffpunkt ist 10.oo Uhr am Parkplatz Birkhof (1.Parkplatz an der B51)
Gestartet wird um 10.30 Uhr. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl wird es eine zügige und eine langsame Gruppe geben. ​ 
Es wäre schön wenn viele Biker teilnehmen würden.​ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943​ 
Anschließend werden wir, wer Lust hat, im Birkhof einkehren und dort den Tag ausklingen lassen.​ 
Weitere Infos folgen in der nächsten Woche!​ 
Bis bald im Wald und bei B.o.V​ 
Yogi & die Just-for-fun-riders​


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

So Mädels,

bin gerade wieder Heim gekommen!
 Hab den Hardtwald noch was unsicher gemacht! Kreuztrail, Schützengrabentrail usw. von da Richtung Billiger Wald um dort die Trails noch etwas "geprüft", dann war Akku leer!
Am Ende 118km und 1288Hm.

Vielen Dank für den schönen Tag heute, besonderen Dank an Hubert für die Tour ins Ahrtal. Das können wir noch öfter machen!
Ich hoffe es hat allen Mitfahrern gefallen? Super Wetter, super Leute, was will man mehr!

Bis Dienstag zur Feierabendgruppe

Yogi


PS: Wer ein Branding an der Wade in Form einer Bremscheibe haben will, bitte melden. Ich weiß wie das geht!


----------



## Vertexto (15. August 2009)

Respekt König Yogi
ich hatte nur knapp 78 Km
dafür sind die Bilder schon in meinem Album!
War doch eine sehr schöne Tour heute nur das heute Tauwetter für dicke angesagt war konnte ja keiner ahnen
Danke an den Guide Hubert und an alle Mitfahrer ihr seid Spitze
LG Gerd

P.S.
Lieber König Yogi könntest Du noch den Marco in unsere IG aufnehmen(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=105535)


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> P.S.
> Lieber König Yogi könntest Du noch den Marco in unsere IG aufnehmen(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=105535)



Das kostet!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2009)

Moije !
Hat Schbass jemacht bei euch. Wenn ihr mal wieder nen "Ersatzguide" braucht gebt bescheid hab da noch so ein zwei Teile auf der Pfanne. War ja alles dabei heut, Trails, schönes Wetter, dicke Burger, Exhibitionisten, und ne Menge Spass !

Respekt Yogi ! Hast ja noch ne Menge km mehr gemacht, bei mir warens am Ende 80km mit 1200hm, bin noch Kreuztrail runter und über BilligerW und SchavenerH nach Hause. War ganz schön trockengelaufen, hatte an der Steinbach et Blöösje leer, hätt ich mir doch besser nochwas Blondes einfüllen lassen !

Das hol ich jetz nach... in diesem Sinne nabend zusammen ! Bös demnächs !


----------



## yogi71 (15. August 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> bin noch Kreuztrail runter und über BilligerW und SchavenerH nach Hause.!


  Ich bin Kreutztrail hoch und bin wieder nicht um die Ecke gekommen! Da fehlt mir noch ganz viel Technik!!!

Danke nochmals für den heutigen Tag!

LG
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. August 2009)

Es war Suuuuupppppeeeeeeerrrrrr Gestern!!! 
Klasse Gruppe,spitzen Guide und ne ganze Menge spaß gehabt!
Wie weit es war weiß ich nit...hatte noch die letzte Ville Runde auf der Uhr 
zusammen sieht es nach ner Menge aus..muss mal Markus fragen,der ist ja mit mir den ganzen Weg zusammen gefahren!
Das können wir gerne öffter machen,nur mein nächsten mal werde ich nen Salat statt Riesenburger mit Pommes futtern....lag so schwer im Magen durch die Weinberge


----------



## Icepohl (16. August 2009)

Hallo, vielen Dank für die tolle Tour. War alles dabei, was man braucht:
tolle Landschaften, Trails und eine tolle Truppe. Danke auch an den Guide, Hubert!

lieben Gruss
Frank


----------



## Günni0808 (16. August 2009)

Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und natürlich unserem Guide Hubert. Es war einfach wieder klasse mit euch. Richtig geile Tour.

LG

Günni & Colli


----------



## Yuma-F (16. August 2009)

So, jetzt noch ich:
Super Tour gestern, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Danke an Hubert fürs "guiden" und auch an den "König" für die Organisaton.

Hier dann noch die erste offizielle Bild-Berichterstattung:


----------



## Yuma-F (16. August 2009)

Tourenvorschläge:
Ich möchte hier noch eine "große Tour" ins Ahrtal anbieten sowie einen Vorschlag für die "Dienstagsrunde" unterbreiten:
1. Die Ahrtaltour beginnt in Hilberath und führt über die Kalenborner Höhe ins Ahrtal (schöne und einfache Abfahrt durch die Weinberge). Von dort geht es über Waldwege hinauf zum Steinerberg (http://www.steinerberg-haus.com/). Nach einer Pause gibt es eine sehr schöne (und zum Teil etwas schwierige) Abfahrt ins Ahrtal. Entlang der Ahr geht es ins Vicheltal zurück nach Hilberath. Einige Bilder und das Höhenprofil hierzu findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum ("Ahrtour").
2. Alternativ zur Dienstagsrunde in der Ville kann ich eine Runde im Kottenforst oberhalb von Bornheim/Alfter anbieten. Als Treffpunkt bietet sich der Heimatblick an (http://www.hotel-heimatblick.de/). Von dort könnten wir eine "Runde durch den Wald drehen", um anschließend den Biergarten mit schöner Aussicht zu testen. Es ist auch möglich, diese Tour z.B. vom Birkhof aus zu starten, dann wäre es aber eher ein "Nachmittagsausflug".
Ihr könnt ja mal eine Rückmeldung geben, ob diese Vorschläge von Interesse sind.


----------



## yogi71 (16. August 2009)

Hey Franz, das mit dem Ahrtal hört sich gut an!!! Mach mal Terminvorschlag an einem WE!!! Schau aber erst in die IG, ob was frei ist! Momentan sind wir gut mit Terminen voll!!!! Aber es findet sich immer eine kleine Lücke.

Bin heute mit Yogine einen großen Teil der MTB1+2 in BAM gefahren. Geiles Wetter und viele Leutchens unterwegs!!!!

Bis Dienstag im Wald

Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. August 2009)

******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********

Hallo Zusaamen!

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist mir zwischen gestern Abend 18:00 Uhr und heute Mitteag 14:00 Uhr mein Rad aus meiner Tiefgarage in Weilerswist geklaut worden.

Es ist ein Schwarzes (nein kein grünes) CUBE ACID COMP SE. Besondere Merkmale auf dem Oberrohr ist ein Kartzer. Desweiteren hat das Bike Einen Komplett Satz von DT Swiss in Schwarz mit roten Hope Schnellspanneren.
Was nicht so leicht auszutauschen ist, sind die grünen SwissTop Bremsbeläge. 

Könntet Ihr bitte die Augen offen halten ob Ihr es seht und mir bescheid geben. 

******STOLEN**********STOLEN*********


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

Hey Daniel, Andreas,

wieder fit für neue Touren???? freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit Euch!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. August 2009)

Yogilein....ich glaub du bist übertrainiert 
Oder machst du nur soviel damit dir in Zukunft deine Frau nicht davon fährt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (17. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Daniel, Andreas,
> 
> wieder fit für neue Touren???? freu mich auf die nächste Tour mit Euch!!!
> 
> ...



Also ich bin wieder absolut fit! So lieb wie ihr mich alle wieder aufgepeppelt habt!


----------



## yogi71 (17. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yogilein....ich glaub du bist übertrainiert
> Oder machst du nur soviel damit dir in Zukunft deine Frau nicht davon fährt??


 
Genau, ich bekomme nämlich Angst! Gestern sind wir ja wieder in der Eifel gefahren! Sehr schöner Anstieg zu Michelsberg, ich oben zwei Minuten Pause, will wieder runterfahren um Sie zu begleiten....... was sehe ich????????? Da ist die schon fast oben!

Ich brauch Training!

LG
Yogi


----------



## klez (18. August 2009)

Ich bin gestern ne Feierabendrunde vom Hubert gefahren. Es war traumhaft. Diese Tour kann ich für'n Feierabend echt nur wärmstens empfehlen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37103.html

Im Prinzip ist es die (extrem) verkürzte Version von unserer Tour letzten Samstag. Anfangs geht's schöööön bergauf zum Decke Tönnes. Danach wird man dann mit einem schönen langen Trail belohnt. Danach kommt man am Gut Unterdick raus und kann dann etwas später auch schon das Steinbachtrail genießen. Naja und dann halt von der Steinbach zurück nach BAM ... Fahrtzeit knappe 1,5 Stunden. Einfach gut.

Danke Hubert für's online stellen der Tour!!! Ich habs sehr genossen!


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Möchte hier mal die Tour von Sonntag reinstellen:

Wittlich Daun Wittlich 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890

Wer ist noch dabei???

LG
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Danke Hubert für's online stellen der Tour!!! Ich habs sehr genossen!



Nix zu Danken, freut mich auch immer wenn andere Leutz genau so viel Spass an den Touren haben wie ich


----------



## Conbey (18. August 2009)

@Hubert
Du bist ja noch gar nicht bei unserer Tour am 11.10. eingetragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Hubert
> Du bist ja noch gar nicht bei unserer Tour am 11.10. eingetragen!


 

Der fährt lieber woanders!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

Das ist ihm zu flach in der Ville


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

wenn es mal nicht so flach sein darf...

9 Berge auf einen Streich...

Würden uns freuen, den ein oder anderen (auch ohne Anhänger  ) zu sehen!

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> wenn es mal nicht so flach sein darf...
> 
> 9 Berge auf einen Streich...
> 
> ...


 
Ehrliche Antwort???

ich glaube, dafür bin ich zu langsam!!!
LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort???
> 
> ich glaube, dafür bin ich zu langsam!!!
> LG
> Yogi



Ich weiß 100% das du da mithalten kannst,das würde dir ne menge Spaß machen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> wenn es mal nicht so flach sein darf...
> 
> 9 Berge auf einen Streich...
> 
> ...


 
Ach weißt Du was?? Ich schau zuhause mal in den Kalender, wenn ich Zeit hab trag ich mich ein.


...... und wird es mir zu schnell o.ä. fahr ich ne gemütliche Runde in Eurer Heimat, war ja schon inkognito da!  Kenn also den Heimweg!!!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ach weißt Du was?? Ich schau zuhause mal in den Kalender, wenn ich Zeit hab trag ich mich ein.
> 
> 
> ...... und wird es mir zu schnell o.ä. fahr ich ne gemütliche Runde in Eurer Heimat, war ja schon inkognito da!  Kenn also den Heimweg!!!!!
> ...



Yogilein das ist ein Wort,
wenn ich da Kindtechnisch gesehen Frei bekomme werde ich dich begleiten!!
Fühle mich grade sehhhhhhhr stark


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)




----------



## Yogine (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Genau, ich bekomme nämlich Angst! Gestern sind wir ja wieder in der Eifel gefahren! Sehr schöner Anstieg zu Michelsberg, ich oben zwei Minuten Pause, will wieder runterfahren um Sie zu begleiten....... was sehe ich????????? Da ist die schon fast oben!
> 
> Ich brauch Training!
> 
> ...




Genau!!!!!


----------



## Patrik (18. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Möchte hier mal die Tour von Sonntag reinstellen:
> 
> Wittlich Daun Wittlich
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8890
> ...


 

Hallo Yogi,
hast Du den TErmin für den Lieserpfad wieder raus genommen?
Wollte mich und einen Freund eintragen.
Den Lieserpfad bin sich schn mehrmals gefahren.
Genial.

Den östlichen Teil von Wittlich nach Daun kenne ich nicht.
Können wir ja heute Abend bereden.

Patrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Hubert
> Du bist ja noch gar nicht bei unserer Tour am 11.10. eingetragen!



Leider hab ich da schon ne andere Veranstaltung ! Das jahr ist aber ja noch lang, ich komme euch gerne mal in der Ville besuchen.




yogi71 schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort???
> 
> ich glaube, dafür bin ich zu langsam!!!
> LG
> Yogi



So wie du am Samstag gefahren bist schaffst du das locker !




Patrik schrieb:


> Den östlichen Teil von Wittlich nach Daun kenne ich nicht.
> Können wir ja heute Abend bereden.
> 
> Patrik



Lieserpfad geht imma von Nord nach Süd, da gibts doch normal keinen östlichen Teil ! Oda bin ich im falschen Film ?


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2009)

Ja, sorry Lieserpfad ist raus!!!! Neuer Termin kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Günni0808 (18. August 2009)

Das ist aber doooooof. Ich hatte mich echt drauf gefreut. Beim nächsten Termin muss ich sicher wieder arbeiten.


----------



## klez (19. August 2009)

Bei Interesse... heute abend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8975


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2009)

klez schrieb:


> Bei Interesse... heute abend:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8975



Hey klez,

bin heute mit ein paar Jungs auch da in der Gegend gefahren,
einer von denen hat nen Autoschlüssel und sein Minitool verloren.
Haltet mal ab Decke Tönnes bis Steinbach die Augen offen, 
vielleicht habt ihr bzw er ja Glück und ihr findet was.
Obwohls schon recht unwahrscheinlich ist in dem Gemüse
überhaupt was zu finden.

Schönen gruß
Hubert#


----------



## klez (19. August 2009)

selbstverständlich! habt ihr selber auch nochmal nachgeschaut? wie groß ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die beiden dinge auf dem "tönnes-trail" abhanden gekommen sind?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2009)

kann man nicht genau sagen ! haben das zeugs irgendwo zwischen eicherscheid, michelasberg, decke t verloren. aufgefallen istst aber ert an der steinbach.

die wahrscheinlichkeit das es verloren gegangen ist ist bei 100% ist halt nicht mehr da das zeug  wir haben auch schon gesucht aber nix gefunden. manchmal solls ja komische zufälle geben, vielleicht habt ihr glück !


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Ja, sorry Lieserpfad ist raus!!*!! Neuer Termin kommt bestimmt!


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>




Sag einfach welche WE Du frei hast und ich überleg mir was!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klez (19. August 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> kann man nicht genau sagen ! haben das zeugs irgendwo zwischen eicherscheid, michelasberg, decke t verloren. aufgefallen istst aber ert an der steinbach.
> 
> die wahrscheinlichkeit das es verloren gegangen ist ist bei 100% ist halt nicht mehr da das zeug  wir haben auch schon gesucht aber nix gefunden. manchmal solls ja komische zufälle geben, vielleicht habt ihr glück !



Hi Hubert,

ich hab aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich sau langsam war wirklich ab dem Tönnes den ganzen Boden "abgescannt" ... Das Zeuch is fott... Sorry...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2009)

War zu erwarten ! Trotzdem Danke !


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2009)

So, wir sind von der Tour3, aus dem Buch Mountainbiken in der Eifel, wieder zurück!! Aus meiner Sicht ein Reinfall, viele Rampen, schlecht zu befahren usw.
35km und 966Hm kommt ungefähr hin, wir sind sie andersrum gefahren, aber auchin die richtige Richtung wär es nicht viel besser geworden! Schade


----------



## Vertexto (20. August 2009)

Die Tour hatte doch schon Explorer Charakter, Ich fand`s trotzdem schön 
Danke an die zwei Guides Günni und Yogi und an Mscharf fürs mit fahren.

LG Gerd


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. August 2009)

Ich bin die letztes Jahr richtig rum gefahren und fand sie auch nicht so dolle!Beschilderung war damals fast 0 und verfahren haben wir uns auch paar mal....hatten so 40 km draus gemacht 
Aber bei der Tour 6 könnte ich mal was organisieren mit Grillen zwischendurch,meine Schwester wohnt knapp neben der Strecke!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich bin die letztes Jahr richtig rum gefahren und fand sie auch nicht so dolle!Beschilderung war damals fast 0 und verfahren haben wir uns auch paar mal....hatten so 40 km draus gemacht
> Aber bei der Tour 6 könnte ich mal was organisieren mit Grillen zwischendurch,meine Schwester wohnt knapp neben der Strecke!!!!




Schätzelein, kann sein das Du die MTB Tour 3 in Bad Münstereifel meinst??? Von der reden wir doch gar nicht, boahhh immer diese Kleinen, die meinten zu allem Ihren Senf dazuzugeben!

Aber das mit dem grillen ist nicht schlecht! Ich hätt gerne was von der 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  

@gerd, mit Euch fahren ist immer schön, hat ja auch was Spaß gemacht, das exploren war Klasse, besonders der Trail  mit den 10 Millionen Brennesseln.  Aber insgesamtwar die Strecke zum:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (20. August 2009)

Jaja,wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil  
Werde Sonntag mal nachhören ob der Grill noch funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2009)

bei 35°C im schatten würd ich alles zum :kotz: finden !
ich fand die tour damals nicht schlecht. zwar kein highlight aber ok.
könnte mir vordstellen das es im uhrzeigersinn mehr sinn macht, 
schon alleine wegen den trails um kloster steinfeld und stolzenburg

seis drum, hinterher is ma imma schlauer gelle


----------



## klez (21. August 2009)

Ich suche noch weitere Mitstreiter für Sonntag! Die Tour wurde leicht geändert, da Hubert mich auf etwas entscheidendes Hingewiesen hat.

Bisher fahren Günni, Colliz und ich ... 

Schaut doch mal, ob das nix für euch ist: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8983


----------



## chillmirage (22. August 2009)

wollte heute ne runde mit den schmalen reifen am rhein lang oder so. einfach gemütlich den puls flach halten 
noch wer lust?
zeitlich wollte ich so zwischen zwölf und eins los. kann mich aber auch nach anderen richten.


----------



## klez (23. August 2009)

Günni, Colli und ich sind heute eine wunderschöne Just-For-Fun Tour gefahren. Es war einfach grandios und hat wahnsinnigen Spass gemacht. Danke an euch beide! 

Das dickste Dankeschön geht an dieser Stelle aber (mal wieder) an Hubert! Wahnsinn Junge, was du dir da für geile Touren geschustert hast. Trailanteil heute: locker über 40% Dank dir! Aber mir/uns brennt eine Frage auf der Seele: Musstest du als kleiner Bub mit deinen Eltern viel wandern gehen? Solche Wege KANN man doch nur durch's wandern kennenlernen.   

Exakte Daten und Fakten müsste Günni nachliefern, wir hatten aber irgendwas um die 43km und 710hm bei nem GEILEN 13er Schnitt oder so. 

Fotos hab ich auch noch ganze drei Stück gemacht  ...


----------



## MieMaMeise (23. August 2009)

So ein richtiges vorankommen war heute Morgen am Rhein nicht, oder Chris?


----------



## chillmirage (23. August 2009)

war er´s doch... 

ne ging gar nicht... grrrrr....


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2009)

> war er´s doch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Günni0808 (23. August 2009)

Ja, wir fanden es echt klasse. War wirklich entspannt, ohne Stress und trotzdem Spass gemacht. Die Trails waren echt klasse. Auch wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht überragend war. Aber genau das muss ja nicht immer sein. Wir werden sicher noch die eine oder andere Tour vom Hubert nachfahren. Riesen Dank Hubert.

LG

Günni


----------



## Colliz1000 (23. August 2009)

Ich fand die Tour auch total klasse. Musste ausnahmsweise mal nicht hinterherhetzen. Die Anstiege zwischendurch waren heftig genug. Am besten war der erste Stop bei den netten Italienern, wo wir erst einmal eine kalte Erfrischung genommen haben  Den letzten Trail fahre ich beim nächsten Mal aber auf jeden Fall komplett runter....
LG
Colli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (23. August 2009)

hola

na da waren die just for fun riders und gäste ja heute richtig fleissig 

naja nachdem der lieserpfad zum verschieberpfad wird haben jürgen und ich diesen herrlichen sonntag genutzt um "undercover"  das siebengebirge in angriff zu nehmen. auch diese tour stand schon lange aus und ich muss sagen... besser hätte ich es mir nicht wünschen können!

da jürgen´s fully zur zeit out of order ist durfte er die abfahrten zwar etwas härter aber die anstiege dafür etwas leichter nehmen  

ja... anstiege. die waren nötig um das tagesziel höhenmeter zu verwirklichen. also nahmen wir den einstieg ab ramersdorf...





dann zum petersberg





nachdem wir wieder unten waren  gings zum ersten mal zum nachtigallental und hoch um die schöne aussicht auf den zwei hügeln zu geniessen. dort versorgten wir noch schnell eine verloren gegangene ältere wanderin indem wir ihre gruppe erst von ihrem fehlen und dann über ihren verbleib in kenntnis setzten (schon seltsam... wandern die alten leuten in einer gruppe und merken nicht dass sie jemanden verloren haben... )egal... irgendwie landeten wir fast wieder ganz unten im nachtigallental um von dort auf den drachenfels zu fahren












jürgen stellte fest dass er schon sehr lange nicht mehr den drachenfels besucht hatte aber wir wollten noch weiter.
wiedereinmal unten angekommen  passierten wir erneut den einstieg zu besagtem tale um uns auf den weg zum ölberg zu machen. oben angekommen genossen wir wieder nur sehr kurz die aussicht (so kurz dass wir das foto vergessen haben) denn als finale stand nun schlussendlich die löwenburg auf dem programm. auch diesen anstieg bewältigten wir eisern. ich muss aber schon zugeben dass es geholfen hat zu wissen dass es der letzte harte anstieg des tages sein würde.





auf dem weg richtung heimat konnten wir es nicht ganz lassen und haben noch hier und da einen hügel  mitgenommen weil´s runterrollen so spass macht 

am ende hatten wir dann 70km auf der uhr und das projekt höhenmeter für einen gemütlichen sonntag zufriedenstellend mit 1600 erfüllt.

vielen dank an jürgen für eine "heisse" tour. super geklettert!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2009)

Hey Chris,

der Tag war perfekt! Danke

Der Anstieg zur Löwenburg ist schon heftig!!! Nicht schlecht! Eine rundum gelungene Tour mit geilen Trails 
Will mehr............................................




Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2009)

Wollt nochmal auf die Umfrage aufmerksam machen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417122

Bisher sieht es eindeutig aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LG
Yogi[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## Yuma-F (25. August 2009)

Hat noch jemand Interesse, an folgender Veranstaltung teizunehmen?

http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/INFO-DETAILS.142.0.html

Es handelt sich um eine 2-tägige MTB-Tour durch den Harz. Nähere Infos finden sich auf der Homepage des Veranstalters.


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Das hört sich aber gut an!!!!


----------



## Conbey (25. August 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Interesse, an folgender Veranstaltung teizunehmen?
> 
> http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/INFO-DETAILS.142.0.html
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine 2-tägige MTB-Tour durch den Harz. Nähere Infos finden sich auf der Homepage des Veranstalters.



Hört sich wirklich sehr gut und schön an...leider werd ich nicht teilnehmen können


----------



## Yuma-F (25. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber gut an!!!!


 
Das ist halt so was wie eine Alpenüberquerung für fußkranke, alte Männer.... 

Mal im Ernst: Ich überlege die Tour zu fahren, der Aufwand ist eher gering was Organisation und Kosten betrifft.
Ich würde am Freitag anreisen und am Montag zurück.
Wer hat noch ernsthaftes Interesse????


----------



## chillmirage (25. August 2009)

hola sombreros  @yuma. das klingt richtig gut und ich will da mit!!!!!!  bin jetzt ne woche weg und kann mich von hier nicht kümmern und habe das geld auch erst wenn ich wieder da bin. fährst du da hin? wer kommt noch mit? kannst du wenn du hinfahren solltest mich mit anmelden?  fragen fragen  

lieben gruss chris


----------



## Vertexto (25. August 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Interesse, an folgender Veranstaltung teizunehmen?
> 
> http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/INFO-DETAILS.142.0.html
> 
> Es handelt sich um eine 2-tägige MTB-Tour durch den Harz. Nähere Infos finden sich auf der Homepage des Veranstalters.



Hi Franz,
ich gehe ja morgen endlich wieder arbeiten :kotz:  da klär ich direkt mal ob das an dem Wochenende geht.
Wenn ja bin ich dabei!!
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. August 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Interesse, an folgender Veranstaltung teizunehmen?
> 
> http://www.trailtech.ridethemountain.de/INFO-DETAILS.142.0.html



Hört sich nicht nur gut an, sondern ist es auch . Kann ich euch nur empfehlen. Leider hab ich am 20.09 keine Zeit, ansonsten wäre ich von Hannover (ist ja Wochenende) mitgekommen. Ist ja nur 100 km von mir entfernt. Vielleicht kann ich aber auch nur für den 19.09 mitfahren. Würde ich dann ggf. mal über den Veranstalter klären wollen. Wäre nämlich `ne coole Sache, mit den alten "Homies" ´nen Ride zu fahren. Also haltet mich auf dem laufenden.

Bis dahin Grüße aus Hamburg (wo die Singletrails bis dato fehlen)

Robin


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

HEY ROBIN,

schön von Dir zu hören! Frag mal ob Du nur den 19. mitfahren kannst! ich werde auch versuchen dabei zusein!

LG
Yogi

(der seinen Senftenträger vermisst)


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> HEY ROBIN,
> 
> schön von Dir zu hören! Frag mal ob Du nur den 19. mitfahren kannst! ich werde auch versuchen dabei zusein!
> 
> ...



Und ich meinen König 


PS: Ich stell mal `ne Anfrage an den Veranstalter. Und wenn es nicht geht, fahr ich euch immer hinterher und rufe:

"Halloooo, ich kenne euch!!!"


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Und ich meinen König
> 
> 
> PS: Ich stell mal `ne Anfrage an den Veranstalter. Und wenn es nicht geht, fahr ich euch immer hinterher und rufe:
> ...


----------



## Yuma-F (26. August 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst :



Yuma-F schrieb:


> Das ist halt so was wie eine Alpenüberquerung für fußkranke, alte Männer....
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Ich überlege die Tour zu fahren, der Aufwand ist eher gering was Organisation und Kosten betrifft.
> Ich würde am Freitag anreisen und am Montag zurück.
> Wer hat noch ernsthaftes Interesse????


 


Ich hab eben mit dem Anbieter gesprochen, "genügend" frei Plätze sind vorhanden, notfalls wollen die einen zusätzliche Guide mitnehmen.
Als Hotel (Übernachtung von Freitag auf Samstag) empfiehlt Trailtech:
http://www.harz-autel.de/

Vorschlag zur Anreise: Falls mehrere hinfahren, könnten wir einen Leihwagen nehmen und die Kosten teilen. 

Soll ich mal einen Eintrag in LMB machen???


----------



## chillmirage (26. August 2009)

also ich fänd einen eintrag im lmb nicht so gut. ich denke wir könnten schon vier leutz werden und mit bikes etc. sind das für ein auto genug leutz. oder?

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. August 2009)

Tja, ich bin leider raus! Kann an dieser schönen Tour nicht teilnehmen!
LG
Yogi


----------



## chillmirage (28. August 2009)

hola

@yuma: ich muss auch leider diesen termin absagen  nach einem tiefen blick in meine geldbörse stellte ich fest dass das projekt protectoren für den winter vorrangig ist und ich mir nicht beides leisten kann.
tut mir sehr leid aber ich war heute schon in einem reisebüro und habe prospekte organisiert um dann im frühjahr etwas mit fahrtechnik in angriff nehmen zu können


----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2009)

An alle die Sonntag am Fahrtraining teilnehmen !!!
Das Training fällt wegen Krankheit aus !!!!

Neuer Termin kommt!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2009)

Heute eine schöne entspannte Tour im bergischen Land, mit Vertexto, Conbey und bbsunny! 
Guide war Vertexto und wenn er nicht weiterwusste dann war mein Garmin Guide!
Die ersten 14 Kilometer flowige entspannte Trails, anschliessend ein paar knackige Rampen!  
Die aber mit schönen, langen Trails belohnt wurden. 






Conbey bei der Arbeit!




naja, manche suchten lieber Edelsteine oder sowas, statt runter zufahren!!!!





dabei hatten wir doch vorher schon ein paar "Downhills" geübt!
bbsunny in action!





Kurz vor Ende der Tour kamen noch ein paar heftige Rampen und schöne Aufstiege! Manch einer hätte Kot*** können.





(wobei das Bild schon nach den ersten 14km entstand!)

Danke Jungs, für die schöne Tour! Freu mich auf die Nächste. Bitte wieder im schönen bergischen Land!
Und dann die komplette Strecke! 

... und zum Abschluss die "vier Musketiere". Wobei man sich den vierten dazudenken muß, einer muss ja das Bild machen. 
....und die "Schönsten" sitzen immer vor der Kamera!





OK,OK!
Dann hier noch das vierte Musketier!




Bis bald im Wald

Yogi


----------



## Conbey (30. August 2009)

Ja ne...Edelsteine, ist klar!!


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2009)

Jaaaaa, schön war`s.
Ist doch schon was anderes wie immer nur Ville 
Das nächste mal nehmen wir aber noch das Eifgenbachtal mit
Bis bald im Wald 
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, schön war`s.
> Ist doch schon was anderes wie immer nur Ville
> Das nächste mal nehmen wir aber noch das Eifgenbachtal mit
> Bis bald im Wald
> Gerd


 
Dat will ich ja wohl hoffen!!


----------



## sibby08 (31. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @sibby08 und Conbey
> 
> Was macht eigentlich der neue Termin für die Siegburgtour????


 
Ich möchte das noch mal aufgreifen. Macht mal einen Terminvorschlag. Bisher sieht der September für mich ganz gut aus. Ihr habt da ein paar mehr Termine...


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Hey,

ich schlag hier mal den 05.09. und 13.09. vor!!!! 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## sibby08 (31. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich schlag hier mal den 05.09. und 13.09. vor!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir gehen eigendlich beide Termine.
Und was sagt der werdende Papa? Ich guide ja nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Tja was sagt der???
Da müsste der 05. doch noch gehen!


----------



## Conbey (31. August 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Tja was sagt der???
> Da müsste der 05. doch noch gehen!


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2009)

Yieppppppppiieeeeeehhhhhhhhh,

es geht endlich Richtung Siegburg!!!!!

LG
Jürgen

Also liebe JFFR, am 05. nix vornehmen, da seit Ihr schon verplant!

Sibby, Daten,Fakten usw. !!!


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2009)

Tour steht! Der Samstag ist fest!


----------



## yogi71 (2. September 2009)

Hier der Termin für Samstag, für alle die Lust haben, nicht nur JFFR!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9041


LG
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin wieder da!

Der Anruf dass ich meine Bike morgen holen kann ist eben gekommen. 
Das heißt ich bin ab Übermorgen im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten wieder dabei. Nur leider für Samstag raus das steht schon fest.


----------



## deman (2. September 2009)

...


----------



## Icepohl (2. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Samstag, für alle die Lust haben, nicht nur JFFR!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9041
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

ich bin dabei...klingt gut...
LG
Frank


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2009)

Aus dem "Verschieberpfad" wurde endlich ein Lieserpfad!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chris und ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haben es endlich geschafft eine unserer geplanten Touren zu fahren! Zweimal mussten wir die Tour verschieben, nun liegt er hinter uns!
87km, 1175Hm in 5Std 30min ...... und wir werden es wiederholen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris (chillmirage) wird noch ein paar Eindrücke niederschreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2009)

Wann wahr ihr denn da , habe gar keinen Termin gesehen


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2009)

Gab auch keinen Termin! War ganz kurzfristig!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2009)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen . Wann gibt es die Wiederholung


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2009)

Schreib ich dir, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## yogi71 (4. September 2009)

Hier der Termin für Samstag, für alle die Lust haben, nicht nur JFFR!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9041


LG
Yogi


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Samstag, für alle die Lust haben, nicht nur JFFR!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9041
> 
> ...


 

*Tja, euer Guide (ich) fällt aus. Ich kann meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen und der Arzt hat heute morgen auch nichts bewirken können. Ist eher noch schlimmer geworden .*
*Tut mir sehr leid das ich euch nicht durch das schöne Siegburger Ländchen führen kann.*
*Findet sich vielleicht ein Ersatz Guide der den Viller Trupp mal den HCM und Co zeigen kann?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Tja, euer Guide (ich) fällt aus. Ich kann meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen und der Arzt hat heute morgen auch nichts bewirken können. Ist eher noch schlimmer geworden .*
> *Tut mir sehr leid das ich euch nicht durch das schöne Siegburger Ländchen führen kann.*
> *Findet sich vielleicht ein Ersatz Guide der den Viller Trupp mal den HCM und Co zeigen kann?*



Könnte das was organisieren , bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden ( Private Nachricht )


----------



## joscho (4. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Tja, euer Guide (ich) fällt aus. Ich kann meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen und der Arzt hat heute morgen auch nichts bewirken können. *



Ach Udo, was haste denn gemacht 
Ich hatte schon geglaubt, dass wir mal wieder gemeinsam biken. Gute Besserung und überanstrenge jetzte nicht die rechte Seite


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Tja, euer Guide (ich) fällt aus. Ich kann meinen linken Arm kaum bewegen und der Arzt hat heute morgen auch nichts bewirken können. Ist eher noch schlimmer geworden .*
> *Tut mir sehr leid das ich euch nicht durch das schöne Siegburger Ländchen führen kann.*
> *Findet sich vielleicht ein Ersatz Guide der den Viller Trupp mal den HCM und Co zeigen kann?*



Ach Udo, vielleicht kann man ja aus dir und dem sun909 Carsten einen ganzen Biker machen. Ich könnte vom körperlichen her fahren, aber mein Rad ist noch nicht zurück aus Holland. Irgendwas ist immer...

Trotzdem gute Besserung.


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Udo, was haste denn gemacht
> Ich hatte schon geglaubt, dass wir mal wieder gemeinsam biken. Gute Besserung und überanstrenge jetzte nicht die rechte Seite


 
Danke und keine Sorge ich bin Linkshänder 
Was ich gemacht habe ? Der Schmerz hat gestern angefangen und ist bis heute immer schlimmer geworden und ich kann den Arm kaum bewegen. 
Ist es vielleicht der Tribut den man ab 40 zahlen muss .


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ach Udo, vielleicht kann man ja aus dir und dem sun909 Carsten einen ganzen Biker machen. Ich könnte vom körperlichen her fahren, aber mein Rad ist noch nicht zurück aus Holland. Irgendwas ist immer...
> 
> Trotzdem gute Besserung.


 
Danke!
Was Dein Rad angeht kann ich nur auf die Signatur von Enrgy verweisen .
Hättest Du besser mal in die spezialisierten Amerikaner investiert. Kann sicher auch mal was kaputt gehen, aber die Jungs sind fix (einen ordentlichen Händler vorausgesetzt).
Aber es soll ja nie zu spät sein. Vielleicht kannst Du ja wandeln


----------



## joscho (4. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke und keine Sorge ich bin Linkshänder



Na ja, eben deswegen 



> Ist es vielleicht der Tribut den man ab 40 zahlen muss .



Ich dachte das wäre Inkontinenz, Demenz, Plattfüße u.v.m. Von Problemen mit dem linken Arm habe ich noch nichts gemerkt


----------



## ultra2 (4. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Was Dein Rad angeht kann ich nur auf die Signatur von Enrgy verweisen .
> Hättest Du besser mal in die spezialisierten Amerikaner investiert. Kann sicher auch mal was kaputt gehen, aber die Jungs sind fix (einen ordentlichen Händler vorausgesetzt).
> Aber es soll ja nie zu spät sein. Vielleicht kannst Du ja wandeln



Nee lass mal. Die Speiseeis sind optisch nicht so mein Fall. Es ist halt ein Montagscannondale. Gibt mit Sicherheit von jedem Hersteller so ein Modell.
Vielleicht habe ich noch dazu einen Montagshändler.


----------



## sibby08 (4. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nee lass mal. Die Speiseeis sind optisch nicht so mein Fall. Es ist halt ein Montagscannondale. Gibt mit Sicherheit von jedem Hersteller so ein Modell.
> Vielleicht habe ich noch dazu einen Montagshändler.


Was ist denn überhaupt dran an dem guten Stück?


----------



## yogi71 (4. September 2009)

Termin morgen bleibt! 

Yogi


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2009)

Ich bin um 14:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt gewesen, um mich mal wenigstens zu zeigen und es war keiner mehr da. Kurz nach mir kammen noch 2 Mitfahrer die sich gegen 13:00 Uhr erst angemeldet hatten.
Ich hoffe die Explorer Tour ist einigermaßen gut verlaufen bei dem grottigen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (5. September 2009)

Hi,

meine Frau Anja und ich haben uns heute noch kurz entschlossen für eure Tour angemeldet. Aber als wir um zwei an der Sieglinde waren, war außer Sibby08 keiner mehr da. OK, ich geb ja zu 13:00 Uhr ist wirklich kurzfristig und als ich gesehen hab´, dass Ihr extra aus Euskirchen hierher kommt, hattet Ihr gar keine Chance unseren Eintrag zu sehen.

Vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal auf den Trails.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

Hey Udo,

als wir losgefahren sind war nur noch Icepohl angemeldet! (12.30) Deshalb sind wir auch um viertel vor zwei schon an der Sieglinde losgefahren! Hätte ich das gewußt, hätten wir gewartet. MIST!

*Sorry Dart und AnjaR. Das nächstemal gibts im Termin ne Handynummer! 
*
Ansonsten hatten wir eine schöne Tour! Wir sind von der Sieglinde über die Brücke Richtung Hennef und dann den ersten Hügel hoch Richtung Talsperre. Über die Talsperre Richtung HCM Pfad! 
Dann wieder Richtung Sieglinde!

Eine sehr schöne Gegend, die mich noch oft sehen wird! Mitten im HCM Pfad haben wir dann Kettefresser und ein paar weitere Biker getroffen.(Konnte mir die Namen nicht alle auf die Schnelle merken)
Sind dann gemeinsam den Pfad zu Ende gefahren!

Ausser dem Regen der uns ab Hälfte der Tour begleitet hat, war es sehr schön und der HCM Pfad ist es auch bei Regen wert!

Gruß
Jürgen
Hier ein paar Fotos. Sind allerdings nicht so doll geworden!

Icepohl testet den HCM! 








Yogi im HCM!








Das es Spaß gemacht hat sieht man Frank an!




Bis bald 

Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











@Udo Gute Besserung! Ich hoffe wir finden bald einen neuen Termin

@Sven, denk an mich!!! Wär gern das nächstemal dabei!

Die Schlüsselstelle auf dem Pfad hat mich ja gereizt! Vielleicht üb ich mal heimlich!


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Frau Anja und ich haben uns heute noch kurz entschlossen für eure Tour angemeldet. Aber als wir um zwei an der Sieglinde waren, war außer Sibby08 keiner mehr da. OK, ich geb ja zu 13:00 Uhr ist wirklich kurzfristig und als ich gesehen hab´, dass Ihr extra aus Euskirchen hierher kommt, hattet Ihr gar keine Chance unseren Eintrag zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt SORRYYYYY. Hätte mich gefreut, aber wir mussten um halb eins in EU schon losfahren!!!!
Aber wir kommen wieder!


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Udo,
> 
> als wir losgefahren sind war nur noch Icepohl angemeldet! (12.30) Deshalb sind wir auch um viertel vor zwei schon an der Sieglinde losgefahren! Hätte ich das gewußt, hätten wir gewartet. MIST!


 
Kein Problem, war auch eher spontan und ich wollte ja auch nur mal hallo sagen. Ich wohne ja auch nur 2 Km von der Sieglinde entfernt.


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Kein Problem, war auch eher spontan und ich wollte ja auch nur mal hallo sagen. Ich wohne ja auch nur 2 Km von der Sieglinde entfernt.



Ich hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit und kannst uns noch viele schöne Trails bei Euch zeigen! Wir haben einige gesehen und würden die mal gerne fahren!


----------



## Conbey (5. September 2009)

Na wenn jemand die Trails dort kennt, dann der Sibby!!


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand die Trails dort kennt, dann der Sibby!!


Ah unser Schönwetterfahrer!! Hast was verpasst!


----------



## sibby08 (5. September 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Na wenn jemand die Trails dort kennt, dann der Sibby!!


 
Ich glaube da gibt es noch eine Menge mehr, die dort die Trails kennen - sogar Auswärtige! (spricht für die Gegend )


----------



## Conbey (5. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ah unser Schönwetterfahrer!! Hast was verpasst!



Na zum Glück läuft der Pfad ja nicht weg!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2009)

Ich komme auf jedenfall ganz schnell wieder!!!! Und wenn ich wieder ne Explorertour mache,dann vormittags um viel Zeit zu haben!!!

So, für morgen gutes Wetter!!!! Wolkig und nur 20% Regenrisiko!!


----------



## chillmirage (5. September 2009)




----------



## Icepohl (5. September 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,

nochmals Danke für die schöne Tour (hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht) und Danke an Garmin...ohne Dich hätte uns was gefehlt....

LG
Frank


----------



## Conbey (5. September 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


>


----------



## Günni0808 (6. September 2009)

@All:

Fahre am Montagmittag eine Explorertour um die MTB11 zu erweitern. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne mitfahren (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9072)

Sollte das Wetter bis Sonntag halten, werden Colli und ich noch einmal die MTB 10 unter die Räder nehmen. Sobald absehbar wird, was Petrus vor hat, werde ich noch einen Eintrag im LMB nachholen.

LG

Günni


----------



## Dart (6. September 2009)

Hi Jürgen,

keine Bange, wir nehmen das nicht krumm. Bei dem drecks Wetter gestern war ja auch nicht zu erwarten, dass noch jemand dazu stößt. Trotzdem schön, dass es Euch hier gefallen hat.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (6. September 2009)

hey ho, kann es sein das ihr uns im eifgentaal entgegen gekommen seit, etwas stärke truppe

gruß


----------



## sibby08 (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich komme auf jedenfall ganz schnell wieder!!!! Und wenn ich wieder ne Explorertour mache,dann vormittags um viel Zeit zu haben!!!
> 
> So, für morgen gutes Wetter!!!! Wolkig und nur 20% Regenrisiko!!


 
Tja, wir hätten den Termin besser auf heute gelegt, besseres Wetter und mein Arm ist wieder beweglicher und fast schmerzfrei. 

Aber schön das es euch hier gefallen hat, hier gibt es noch viel mehr zu erforschen


----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> hey ho, kann es sein das ihr uns im eifgentaal entgegen gekommen seit, etwas stärke truppe
> 
> gruß



Gut möglich!!!! Wir waren zu acht! Solltest uns an den Trikots erkannt haben!

Wo haben wir uns getroffen?? Wir haben soviele MTB´ler heute getroffen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## hama687 (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gut möglich!!!! Wir waren zu acht! Solltest uns an den Trikots erkannt haben!
> 
> Wo haben wir uns getroffen?? Wir haben soviele MTB´ler heute getroffen!
> 
> ...



Waren auch ein paar mehr 9 oder so Tja wo war das, gute frage nächte frage, so ein großer Schotter Parkplatz irgendwo kurz hinter und vor schönen Trails^^

Orange Trikots, Dimb steht drauf, wollt noch fragen^^ Wart aber zu schnell und eine hohe Frauen Frequenz, nicht schlecht


----------



## Yogine (6. September 2009)

Hallo Nadja!

Danke noch  mal für die schöne Tour heute. Die besagten Singletrails haben mir besonders gut gefallen.

LG Nicole


----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Waren auch ein paar mehr 9 oder so Tja wo war das, gute frage nächte frage, so ein großer Schotter Parkplatz irgendwo kurz hinter und vor schönen Trails^^
> 
> Orange Trikots, Dimb steht drauf, wollt noch fragen^^ Wart aber zu schnell und eine hohe Frauen Frequenz, nicht schlecht



50/50 vier Frauen, vier Männer!!!
Wir waren schnell???? Kann ja gar nicht sein! Demnächst einfach HALT brüllen!!!!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> 50/50 vier Frauen, vier Männer!!!
> Wir waren schnell???? Kann ja gar nicht sein!* Demnächst einfach HALT brüllen*!!!!
> 
> Gruß
> Yogi



Oder auf regen hoffe , da bleiben die sowie so stehen


----------



## Conbey (6. September 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> eine hohe Frauen Frequenz, nicht schlecht



Die werden bei uns ja auch gehegt und gepflegt!!


----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oder auf regen hoffe , da bleiben die sowie so stehen



Das ist nicht nett! Wir sind doch gestern nur stehen geblieben um auf Euch zu warten!!!! Ihr wart eben zu langsam!


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nett! Wir sind doch gestern nur stehen geblieben um auf Euch zu warten!!!! Ihr wart eben zu langsam!



Na na  ich glaube Ihr seit zu früh losgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2009)

Hallo Nadja,
hast eine schöne Tour ausgesucht! Danke, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.

Lecker war es im Pfannkuchenhaus  und danke für die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Danke auch an die anderen Mitfahrer:

















 

Nette lustige Runde!!!


Tja leider hatten wir auch ein paar Pannen:

Conbey: Plattfuss
Yogi: Kassette Schrott, Kette gerissen

Wie das mit der Kassette passieren konnte keine Ahnung, war auf jedenfall ne teure Tour!!!!!!

Aber schööööööönnn wars.







Verletzungen??? Eine!!!!

Conbey, wollte den Trail mal aus der Nähe betrachten und prellte sich leicht die Rippen!!! Deshalb war seitdem Witze erzählen verboten!

Freu mich auf die nächste Genusstour!

Bis bald

Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (6. September 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 
Hat echt sau viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht können wir die Tour noch mal fahren nur anders herum. Wäre super. 
Noch mal vielen dank. Dir Markus wünsche ich gute Besserung ich denke an die Tour wirst du dich bestimmt noch lànger errinnern


----------



## redrace (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie das mit der Kassette passieren konnte keine Ahnung, war auf jedenfall ne teure Tour!!!!!!



HUHU
Zu viel Druck auf dem Pedal Du Tier, Du musst weniger fahren, dann lässt das nach!


----------



## Loriot76 (6. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey: Plattfuss
> Yogi: Kassette Schrott, Kette gerissen
> 
> Wie das mit der Kassette passieren konnte keine Ahnung, war auf jedenfall ne teure Tour!!!!!!
> ...



Ist da ein Stein zwischen gekommen oder was? habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, dass ein Ritzel so verbiegen kann!  Aber immer wieder mal was neues und ein Grund mehr, ne Neuanschaffung zu tätigen....


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2009)

Loriot76 schrieb:


> Ist da ein Stein zwischen gekommen oder was? habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, dass ein Ritzel so verbiegen kann!  Aber immer wieder mal was neues und ein Grund mehr, ne Neuanschaffung zu tätigen....


 

Keine Ahnung, was dazwischen gekommen ist. Ich denke auch das es ein Stein o.ä.war. 

Naja das mit der neuanschaffung...... so alt war die Kassette noch nicht!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Zu viel Druck auf dem Pedal Du Tier, Du musst weniger fahren, dann lässt das nach!


 
Ich bin doch immer zärtlich zu meinen Bikes!


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Hat echt sau viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht können wir die Tour noch mal fahren nur anders herum. Wäre super.
> Noch mal vielen dank. Dir Markus wünsche ich gute Besserung ich denke an die Tour wirst du dich bestimmt noch lànger errinnern


 
Wann fahren wir zwei???


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. September 2009)

Na so wie sich das angehört hat, dann mächte ich nicht wissen, wie es sich anhört wenn man etwas energischer Schaltet 




yogi71 schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir zwei???


 
Was hälst du vom 27.09? Da ist noch nix geplant


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Na so wie sich das angehört hat, dann mächte ich nicht wissen, wie es sich anhört wenn man etwas energischer Schaltet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Werd ich notieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (7. September 2009)

hola

so... wie die meissten ja schon mitbekommen haben... der lieserpfad ist geschafft. naja... aber bezwungen ist er noch nicht 

am 2.9. haben yogi und ich uns auf den weg nach wittlich gemacht um das auto dort zu parken. mit den bikes machten wir uns dann auf den weg nach daun um von dort in den lieserpfad einzusteigen. die strecke nach daun mit seinen tunneln und der schön asphaltierten rennstrecke war sehr schnell hinter uns gebracht





 





sehr haben wir uns auch über die interessierten blicke unserer fans gefreut 





nachdem wir uns diverse male verfahren hatten und unser unmut sich auf das garmin konzentrierte ( zum glück hatten wir ein garmin sonst hätten wir ja noch glauben müssen selbst zu blöd zu sein ) beschlossen wir uns auf himmelsrichtung gehör und mooswuchs zu verlassen...



 



ich bemühte mich schnell den yogi an das thema nasse füsse heranzuführen



 



aber erst sollten wir noch herrlichste wege befahren



 
















damit aber nicht genug... als ich meinte mein temin in ramersdorf könnte gefähret sein und auch von nicht fahrbaren anstiegen genervt dachte ich es wäre eine gute idee an der lieser einen rückweg zu suchen und so übte erst ich mich im "übers wasser laufen" und yogi ganz naturbursche direkt hinterher  ergebniss: nasse schuhe füsse socken 

wie gesagt... ich hab da noch eine rechnung mit dem lieserpfad offen.






hier noch für die stasi






freue mich darauf den lieserpfad zu bezwingen.

danke an yogi für eine eindrucksvolle tour!!!


----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2009)

Hey Chris,

. 
  War eine Klasse Tour!

Ja und unsere Fans haben auch mal besser ausgesehen.

Bin dabei, wenn wir IHN bezwingen!!! Mit Dir immer!

LG Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2009)

Hey Simon,
versuche heute nachmittag dabei zusein! Wetter sieht ja gut aus, mal schaun was mein Bike zu den neuen Teilen sagt!

LG Yogi


----------



## Yuma-F (11. September 2009)

Da ich in dieser Woche einen Aufenthalt in der UTM-Zone 33U hatte, kann ich mich erst jetzt für die Tour vom letzten Sonntag bedanken:


----------



## Yuma-F (11. September 2009)

Und hier noch ein Nachtrag:


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. September 2009)

Klasse Franz!
Sehr schön anzugucken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale30 (11. September 2009)

Super, Franz! 
Klasse Tourenbericht. 
Mit so einer tollen Crew fahr ich bald mal wieder eine Tour. 
Marialinden steht schon auf dem Programm, ich weiß nur nicht, an welchem Termin.


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Super, Franz!
> Klasse Tourenbericht.
> Mit so einer tollen Crew fahr ich bald mal wieder eine Tour.
> Marialinden steht schon auf dem Programm, ich weiß nur nicht, an welchem Termin.



Ohhhh jaaaaaaa, will mit!


Sehr schön Franz! Sieht Klasse aus!
PS Schickst Du mir noch die Fotos??
Danke

LG Yogi


----------



## Günni0808 (11. September 2009)

Hallo Leute, kleine Planänderung.
Nicole und ich werden am Sonntag ab 11:00 in Nideggen starten und dann ca. 40km und 1300Hm durch die Eifel fahren. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann sich gerne anschließen (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9108)

LG

Günni


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Super, Franz!
> Klasse Tourenbericht.
> Mit so einer tollen Crew fahr ich bald mal wieder eine Tour.
> *Marialinden steht schon auf dem Programm,* ich weiß nur nicht, an welchem Termin.



Das bei mir


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das bei mir


@Kettenfresser
Hey Sven,

kannst ja mitfahren!!!!  Termin kommt!

@ Whitebandit

Bedanke mich bei Dir für die schöne Tour heute! Bin froh das ich mitgfahren bin!

War es jetzt eine Wellness oder war es eine Schnellnesstour 

Fragen über Fragen........ 

.
.
.


Et war ne Wellnesstour bei den Daten.   Sollten ja 40 km sein!

Es waren 33km mit nem 25er Schnitt!!!!!!! 

Sehr schön!

Dank auch an die beiden anderen Begleiter.........das Franzilein und dat Peterle.
Können wir mal wiederholen!

Das nächstemal trink ich auch wieder alkoholfrei!!!

LG
Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Denkt an Sonntag, da ist exploren angesagt!


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. September 2009)

Hi!


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. September 2009)

Hi!

Freut mich das es wenigstens ein bisschen Spaß gemacht hat auch wenn es eine "Wellness" Tour war. Stimmt ein 25er Schnitt ist ja nix 
Vielleicht wäre man ja noch ein bisschen schneller gewesen wenn man sich noch auf das Fahren hätte Konzentrieren können. Das war ja nicht möglich bei dem Krach 


Spaß bei Seite.
Ich finde es gut was wir 4 da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Einen 25er Schnitt ist denke ich schon ganz gut . Zumindestens bei freizeit Bikern. 


Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Können wir gerne wiederholen! Vielleicht das nächste mal wieder im KoFo? Am Freitag? LMB mache ich


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2009)

Klar ist ein 25er Schnitt gut!!!!

Den Krach hab ich schon ganz verdrängt! Aber so konnten wir das Franzilein nicht verlieren!!!!!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Klar ist ein* 255er Schnitt gut*!!!!
> 
> Den Krach hab ich schon ganz verdrängt! Aber so konnten wir das Franzilein nicht verlieren!!!!!
> 
> ...



gut ist wohl untertrieben


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2009)

uuuuuuuupssssss da war wohl ne 5 zuviel!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colliz1000 (12. September 2009)

Hey Franz,
super Bemerkungen und tolle Fotos. Und übrigens Du machst nicht nur doofe Fotos . Auf den Fotos entspannt auszusehen ist halt nur sehr schwer....
LG
Colli


----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2009)

So,
heute 12 Uhr Explorertour Ville! ca.50km kaum Hm.!
Ortskundige Biker werden gebraucht!


----------



## Yuma-F (13. September 2009)

So,
war eine sehr schöne Abendrunde am Freitag, schön schnell und entspannend. Ich hab übrigens meinen Schnitt auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt noch bedeutend verbessert!!!! 

Zum Thema Bremse: Habe mich nach dezenten Hinweisen einiger verweichlichter Mitfahrer (Ich mag hier aber keine Namen nennen) dazu entschlossen, die Bremsen neu zu justieren. Und da ich einmal dabei war, hab ich auch die HR-Bremse optimiert. Bremst und quitscht prima! Vorne und hinten und immer weiter. Erwäge aktuell ein Update der Bremsen auf Canti.Lever vers.1.7 !!!

Und ich durfte Simons neues Rad zur Probe fahren. Ich bin über einen Wurzeltrail geglitten (oder geschwebt???). Mein Fazit: 
Leider wollte Simon die MTBs wieder zurücktauschen, schade. Jetzt darf ich wohl nie wieder über Holladräder lästern, oder ???


----------



## Yuma-F (13. September 2009)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Hey Franz,
> super Bemerkungen und tolle Fotos. Und übrigens Du machst nicht nur doofe Fotos . Auf den Fotos entspannt auszusehen ist halt nur sehr schwer....
> LG
> Colli


 
Hi,
damit hast du dich übrigens selbst verraten (Ätsch...), und dabei hab ich mir sooo viel Mühe mit dem Bild gegeben  Besonders die weißen Rechtecke waren sehr schwierig zu erstellen. Ich hab dann nach etlichen Fehlversuchen einfach meine Rauhfasertapete fotografiert und erfolgreich über das ursprüngliche Bild plaziert. War gar nicht so einfach.
Das entspannte Aussehen steht übrigens im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Inhalt der Trinkflasche ...  ... also einfach Mixtur ändern!


----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> So,
> war eine sehr schöne Abendrunde am Freitag, schön schnell und entspannend. Ich hab übrigens meinen Schnitt auf der Hin- und Rückfahrt noch bedeutend verbessert!!!!
> 
> Zum Thema Bremse: Habe mich nach dezenten Hinweisen einiger verweichlichter Mitfahrer (Ich mag hier aber keine Namen nennen) dazu entschlossen, die Bremsen neu zu justieren. Und da ich einmal dabei war, hab ich auch die HR-Bremse optimiert. Bremst und quitscht prima! Vorne und hinten und immer weiter. Erwäge aktuell ein Update der Bremsen auf Canti.Lever vers.1.7 !!!



War wirklich ne schöne Abendrunde, wenn dieses Schei**** quietschen nicht gestört hätte, zuerst hab ich ja an mein Bike gedacht, aber dann..........

Nächstemal bring ich ein Kännchen Öl mit dann ist das mit dem quietschen vorbei, aber auch mit dem bremsen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*@*




















schöne Explorertour heute bis auf den Plattfuss bei mir.

Sorry das wir abbrechen mussten, aber mein Rücken wollte heute nicht! Was machen die Wunden bei Dir ??


----------



## Conbey (13. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sorry das wir abbrechen mussten, aber mein Rücken wollte heute nicht!



Du solltest vielleicht doch mehr Fully fahren!


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. September 2009)

Ja war echt eine Witzige Runde heute.
Die Kratzer tun schon weh aber aber schlimmer ist der kleine Ausrutscher in der Dusche   Aber egal. Auf jedenfall werde ich wohl besser bei der nächsten Explorer Tour vorbereitet sein, in Form von langer Kleidung und Handschuhen.   Ich hoffe wir machen bald die Tour zu Ende.


----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir machen bald die Tour zu Ende.



Klar, so schnell wie möglich!

@Conbey, ich bin mit dem fully gefahren!!!!


----------



## redrace (13. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @Conbey, ich bin mit dem fully gefahren!!!!



Wenns hinten weh tut vorne aufhören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (14. September 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Wenns hinten weh tut vorne aufhören!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. September 2009)

Ich kann nen guten Orthopäden empfehlen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> Sorry das wir abbrechen mussten, aber mein Rücken wollte heute nicht! Was machen die Wunden bei Dir ??



Ja,ja, das Alter ! Aber sei froh, du siehst im Gesicht noch aus wie 29 b .

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (14. September 2009)

Danke!


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2009)

*3. Versuch*​ 
die Siegburgtour mit sibby08 hinzubekommen! Termin steht, hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und das alle gesund bleiben!​ 
26.09.2009 um 11.00 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef!​ 
www.sieglinde-hennef.de​ 
Hier geht es zum LMB! Es sind alle herzlich willkommen!​ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9124​ 
LG
Yogi


----------



## sibby08 (17. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *3. Versuch*​
> 
> die Siegburgtour mit sibby08 hinzubekommen! Termin steht, hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und das alle gesund bleiben!​
> 26.09.2009 um 11.00 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef!​
> ...


 
Ich war heute mal ein wenig exploren für die Tour, aber aus zeitmangel fehlt noch ca. 1/4 von dem was ich angestrebt habe.
Richtet euch mal auf rund 45 Km und rund 700 Hm ein. Schwierigkeit eher Mittel als Leicht (sollte vielleicht im LMB noch abgeändert werden).
Die Tour wie ich sie bis jetzt am PC und auf dem Bike zusammengestellt habe, bin ich so auch noch nicht vorher gefahren. Zum Teil auch für mich neue und lohnenswerte Teilabschnitte dabei.
Ich glaube das wird Euch und allen anderen die mitkommen gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2009)

Wenn dann welche mitkommen!!!


----------



## AnjaR (18. September 2009)

Abwarten. Bis zum Termin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. 
Jörg (Dart) und ich können immer erst kurzfristig sagen, ob wir die Touren mit der Familie (sprich Fahrdienste) vereinbaren können. Ansonsten haben wir schon Lust mitzufahren.
Gruß Anja

PS: Habt Ihr in Eurer JFFR Truppe nicht auch ein paar Trailfahrerinnen?
Ich würde mich über weiblich Unterstützung sehr freuen.


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2009)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Abwarten. Bis zum Termin ist ja noch etwas Zeit.
> Jörg (Dart) und ich können immer erst kurzfristig sagen, ob wir die Touren mit der Familie (sprich Fahrdienste) vereinbaren können. Ansonsten haben wir schon Lust mitzufahren.
> Gruß Anja
> 
> ...


 
Diesmal warten wir auch am Treffpunkt, versprochen! 

LG Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. September 2009)

Was ist los?????
Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen 
Oder tauchen wieder 15 Schwarzfahrer auf 
Yogi,was ist mit dem Shirt.....soll ich Morgen die Kohle ranbringen???


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist los?????
> Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen
> Oder tauchen wieder 15 *Schwarzfahrer* auf
> Yogi,was ist mit dem Shirt.....soll ich Morgen die Kohle ranbringen???



So was soll es auch geben


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Yogi,was ist mit dem Shirt.....soll ich Morgen die Kohle ranbringen???



Von mir aus bring mit! Trikots sind da!

Yogi


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist los?????
> Morgen soll doch gutes Wetter werden!!!! Erst 4 Anmeldungen
> Oder tauchen wieder 15 Schwarzfahrer auf
> Yogi,was ist mit dem Shirt.....soll ich Morgen die Kohle ranbringen???




ich bin in winterberg, hatte ich ja schon eingetragen aber da es mich nochmal dahinzieht bevor die schließen, sry sonmst gerne immer wieder mit euch


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2009)

Schade, wollte noch einiges von Dir lernen! 

Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt bei der nächsten Tour bei Euch!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

mache ja demnächst auch nochmal technik, der sven oder ich rufen dann wieder aus^^


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> mache ja demnächst auch nochmal technik, der sven oder ich rufen dann wieder aus^^



Das machen wir schon 
es kommt jeder dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2009)




----------



## Campari79 (21. September 2009)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> mache ja demnächst auch nochmal technik, der sven oder ich rufen dann wieder aus^^



Schaust Du hier:
Technik


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier:
> Technik



Oh Oh  nicht gut 
Die fahren doch schon hier mit Siegburg Tour


----------



## Campari79 (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Oh Oh  nicht gut
> Die fahren doch schon hier mit Siegburg Tour



Da fährt man sich aber bestimmt mal über den Weg. Die Gegend ist ja die gleiche.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Da fährt man sich aber bestimmt mal über den Weg. Die Gegend ist ja die gleiche.



Genau


----------



## GreyWolf (21. September 2009)

beim hcm zum beispiel^^ den nehme natürlich auch mit, pflichtprogramm


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2009)

Das ist doof! könnt ihr Euren nicht später legen und mit Udo quatschen wie lange er vor hat zu fahren??


----------



## sibby08 (22. September 2009)

Wir kommen zwar ungefähr am Treffpunkt Franzhäuschen vorbei, ich kann es zeitlich jedoch nicht ganz abschätzen wann. 
Wir fahren von der Sieglinde aus ca. 20 Km Umweg zum HCM. Ihr wollt ja was sehen... 
Soviel vorweg: Auf dem ersten Stück werden auch die meisten Höhenmeter gesammelt .


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2009)

Warum hab ich das schon geahnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wir kommen zwar ungefähr am Treffpunkt Franzhäuschen vorbei, ich kann es zeitlich jedoch nicht ganz abschätzen wann.
> Wir fahren von der Sieglinde aus ca. 20 Km Umweg zum HCM. Ihr wollt ja was sehen...
> Soviel vorweg: Auf dem ersten Stück werden auch die meisten Höhenmeter gesammelt .



Ach das kriegen wir bestimmt hin.


----------



## sibby08 (22. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Warum hab ich das schon geahnt!


 
Ihr seid ja nicht zum spaß hier


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2009)

Neeee???

Aber wir heißen doch JUST FOR FUN !!!!


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

Hey jetzt sind wir schon sieben!


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat Lust auf ein spontanes Tourchen heute Abend??? Start so 18.30 Uhr Wasserturm Brühl!

Bitte melden, ansonsten wird Startpunkt nicht angefahren! Schaut LMB

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Natürlich mit Beleuchtung


----------



## ~TOM~ (23. September 2009)

An alle JFFRider,schaut mal in unserem Forum bei Tourenplanung nach,wollte mal sehen wie die Resonanz zu meiner vorgeschlagenen Tour ist,muss ja das Grillfleich und die Getränke besorgen  
Soll am 04.10 Starten!!!!
Zeit ist noch Verhandelbar!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> An alle JFFRider,schaut mal in unserem Forum bei Tourenplanung nach,wollte mal sehen wie die Resonanz zu meiner vorgeschlagenen Tour ist,muss ja das Grillfleich und die Getränke besorgen
> Soll am 04.10 Starten!!!!
> Zeit ist noch Verhandelbar!!!!



Na dann geh mal einkaufen!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. September 2009)

Kommt deine bessere Hälfte denn auch mit??
Hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2009)

Ich komme alleine!
Das Wetter soll gut werden!

Bis morgen!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## bibi1952 (26. September 2009)

Ich komme heute mal mit. Bei dem schönen Wetter muss ich mein neues Bike an die Luft bringen.
Wenn es zu schwierig wird, muss  ich leider wieder aussteigen.
VG Werner


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2009)




----------



## GreyWolf (26. September 2009)

ah die konkurenz runde wird auch größer ^^
hoffe wir sehen uns unterwegs an den kniffligen stellen 
wir werden euch schon bremsen


----------



## Frau P (26. September 2009)

Die Tour mit Euch heute hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht können wir wiedermal zusammen fahren.


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Die Tour mit Euch heute hat super viel Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht können wir wiedermal zusammen fahren.



Würde mich freuen, wenn wir nochmal zusammen fahren! 

Die heutige Tour war Klasse, viele neue Leute kennengelernt und viel Spass gehabt!
Ganz viel Dank an den Guide Sibby08, sehr schöne Trails und schöne Landschaft. Der Ausklang an der Sieglinde war auch sehr angenehm auch wenn wir etwas unter Beschuss standen.
Wenn Ihr bei Euch in der gegend etwas plant, bin ich gern dabei!
Bin mal auf die Fotos von Udo gespannt!

Ein verschollener Biker war auch wieder dabei..... Gerd ist fit wie eh und je!

Danke und bis bald

Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS Sehr hohes Verkehrsaufkommen am Baumstamm mit der Rampe!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir nochmal zusammen fahren!
> 
> Die heutige Tour war Klasse, viele neue Leute kennengelernt und viel Spass gehabt!
> Ganz viel Dank an den Guide Sibby08, sehr schöne Trails und schöne Landschaft. Der Ausklang an der Sieglinde war auch sehr angenehm auch wenn wir etwas unter Beschuss standen.
> ...


Ach ja


----------



## sibby08 (26. September 2009)

Soooo, dann will ich mal. 
Alle Guten Dinge sind 3, was sich heute mal wieder Bewahrheitet hat. Traumhaftes Wetter, angenehme Temperaturen, eine nette Truppe und ein Special Guest zum Finale an der Sieglinde .
Vielen Dank auch für das viele Lob zur Streckenauswahl, hier aber auch mein Dank an Werner @Bibi1952, der im Siegburger Wald und an den Lohmarer Teichen noch ein paar schöne Trails hinzu gesteuert hat .
Erfreulich war, das es keine einzige Panne gegeben hat. Zwei kleinere Stürze, die aber glimpflich verlaufen sind.

Hier mal ein Beispiel (mit freundlicher Genemigung des Gestürzten )




Hier ein paar Beispiele, wie man fahrend da runter kommt.
















und noch ein bischen weiter runter...










...zu unserem Rastplatz an der schönen WBT.







Weiter sind wir dann über den ein oder anderen Umweg zum *ups*, wo wir die Fahrtechnik-Truppe getroffen haben die für uns schön Spalier gestanden haben . Nach kurzen Smalltalk sind wir dann weiter gefahren.










Runter bis zur Agger und am Truppenübungsplatz vorbei Richtung Siegburg/Lohmarer Wald. Weiter noch durch den Stallberger Wald. Hier wurde der ein oder andere schon etwas durstig und so entschloss ich mich die im Kaldauer Wald noch mit eingeplanten Spots auszulassen, um den kürzesten Weg zur Sieglinde anzutreten.
Am Ziel angekommen genossen wir bei annähernd sommerlichen Temperaturen das wohlverdiente Getränk. Kaum angkommen, gesellte sich noch Sonja @Soka70 zu uns.




Die Bilder sind leider nicht nach meinem Geschmack geworden (zu unscharf ). Entschuldigt das ich ein wenig daran gebastelt habe, aber vielleicht hat das ein oder andere auch so seinen Reiz. Im Wald ist es einfach zu dunkel um da gute Bilder hinzu bekommen.
Das ein oder andere Bild ist auch noch in meinem Fotoalbum verborgen.
So das wars von meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (26. September 2009)

Ich hab euch auch noch etwas fotografiert, wo ihr an uns heute vorbei seid auf dem Dingens-Da-Weg. 
Fotos kommen die Tage und wenn ich daran denke, gibt es hier den Link. 

Geht es eurem Gestürzten wenigstens besser als unserem?


----------



## sibby08 (26. September 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich hab euch auch noch etwas fotografiert, wo ihr an uns heute vorbei seid auf dem Dingens-Da-Weg.
> Fotos kommen die Tage und wenn ich daran denke, gibt es hier den Link.
> 
> Geht es eurem Gestürzten wenigstens besser als unserem?


 
Ja, ihm ist nix passiert. Einmal reichte ihn auch nicht. Er hat es dann noch mal probiert....

Das bei Euch mit dem Schlüsselbeinbruch ist natürlich nicht so Toll. Gute Besserung an der Stelle an den Verletzten.


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2009)

Sibby08, danke für die Fotos sind doch ganz gut geworden. Der Sturz von Andreas sieht richtig gut aus!!! Ist ja Gott sei dank nix passiert!

Über eine Wiederholung der Tour mit den ausgelassenen Trails würde ich mich sehr freuen! War Klasse!!!

Dem gestürzten aus der Fahrtrainingstruppe auch von mir gute Besserung

LG
Yogi


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sibby08, danke für die Fotos sind doch ganz gut geworden. Der Sturz von Andreas sieht richtig gut aus!!! Ist ja Gott sei dank nix passiert!
> 
> Über eine Wiederholung der Tour mit den ausgelassenen Trails würde ich mich sehr freuen! War Klasse!!!
> 
> ...


 
Naja, für das Foto-Equipment sind die Bilder schon sehr schlecht .


----------



## bbsunny (27. September 2009)

wow, der abflug sieht ja wirklich heftig aus...   hab mich aber auch echt lang gemacht...

1 tag danach...außer ein paar blauen flecken, kratzern und nem etwas dickeren zeigefinger - keine probleme...pfffffh...

besten dank nochmal für die tolle tour...und auf's warten...


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Sturz von Andreas sieht richtig gut aus!!! Ist ja Gott sei dank nix passiert!



Ach Andreas war der Sturzpilot....muss wohl am Rad liegen 
Spaß beiseite,hoffe es war wirklich nicht so schlimm!!!


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2009)

bbsunny schrieb:


> wow, der abflug sieht ja wirklich heftig aus...   hab mich aber auch echt lang gemacht...
> 
> 1 tag danach...außer ein paar blauen flecken, kratzern und nem etwas dickeren zeigefinger - keine probleme...pfffffh...
> 
> besten dank nochmal für die tolle tour...und auf's warten...




Dienstag ist ja wieder ne ruhige Tour!
Wie sieht es mit Dir kommenden Sonntag aus??? Es gibt ja auch ne Belohnung für die Anstrengung!


----------



## hornoc (27. September 2009)

Hallo Just-for-fun-riders,

 sorry, dass ich einfach so hier reinschneie.

 Wir hatten heute die Ehre mit ein paar Leuten von Euch (sorry, konnte mir leider nicht alle Namen merken - ~Tom~ war auf jeden Fall dabei) in der Brühler-Gegend fahren zu dürfen. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und wir sind auch gut wieder zuhause angekommen. Sowas schreit schwer nach einer Wiederholung - wenn Ihr nix dagegen habt. 

Gruß Horst (der Andere) 

PS: Denke das sich mein Kumpel auch noch melden wird.

....ach ja, vielleicht sollte ich meinen Nick in Dinopflaster ändern. hähähähä


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2009)

Hey Horst,

hier ist jeder willkommen! Schön das es Dir Spaß gemacht hat, es war Whitebandit (Simon) noch von uns dabei!

Dienstag ist unsere Villerunde, kannst gerne vorbeikommen. Nur Beleuchtung mitbringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9054

Gruß Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (27. September 2009)

Bei uns sind immer gerne neue Gesichter gesehen und das Dinopflaster hast du vom WhiteBandit-Simon bekommen...der hat bestimmt noch mehrere davon,kannst also gerne wieder mitfahren 
Wie schon gesagt Heute,Dienstags ist immer ne feste Runde und am Wochenende wollen wir in der dunklen Jahreszeit auch was anbieten!
Als Option steht ja B.o.V. im LMB,tragt euch einfach ein


----------



## bbsunny (27. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ach Andreas war der Sturzpilot....muss wohl am Rad liegen
> Spaß beiseite,hoffe es war wirklich nicht so schlimm!!!





nö, der schrecken war größer als die blauen flecke... 

kommt davon, wenn man mit so nem baumarkt-rad unterwegs ist...


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. September 2009)

Immer der Kram aus´m Baumarkt  
Was ist mit dir am Sonntag????


----------



## othom (27. September 2009)

Melde mich dann auch mal
War echt nicht schlecht mit euch, wieder neue Trails kennen gelernt 
In ner Gruppe zu fahren das schockt richtig 

Nur wäre es besser gewesen/geworden wenn man demnächst dann auch mit dem Auto kommt, dann kann man auch alles mitfahren und muss dann nicht irgendwo abrechen lassen. Wir hatten ja schon was auf den Tacho gehabt 

Bei mir waren es dann 65 km 

Ich denke man sieht sich auf jedenfall wieder


----------



## bbsunny (27. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Immer der Kram aus´m Baumarkt
> Was ist mit dir am Sonntag????




ich wäre echt gerne dabei, vielen dank erstmal für die einladung...

meine  hat anscheinend einen tag vor dir geburtstag...wir haben da was anderes vor...


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. September 2009)

In diesem Album hier sind einige Fotos von dem Baumstamm mit dem hohem Verkehrsaufkommen von Samstag, 26.09.2009 zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> In diesem Album hier sind einige Fotos von dem Baumstamm mit dem hohem Verkehrsaufkommen von Samstag, 26.09.2009 zu sehen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. September 2009)

othom schrieb:


> Ich denke man sieht sich auf jedenfall wieder



Das will ich doch schwer hoffen,ihr wart ja zwei unkomplizierte und nette Gesellen 
Solche Leute sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## hornoc (28. September 2009)

Danke für die nette Begrüßung.

Was das Fahren mit Licht angeht, so muss ich passen. Ich habe leider noch nicht die richtige Beleuchtung und mit den Teilen vom Baumarkt, die ich zur Zeit nur für die Fahrt zur Arbeit nutze, kann ich nicht viel reißen.

*Insidermodus ein* Für mich ist jetzt erstmal die Anschaffung von Handschuhen wichtig.  *Insidermodus aus*


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Begrüßung.
> 
> Was das Fahren mit Licht angeht, so muss ich passen. Ich habe leider noch nicht die richtige Beleuchtung und mit den Teilen vom Baumarkt, die ich zur Zeit nur für die Fahrt zur Arbeit nutze, kann ich nicht viel reißen.
> 
> *Insidermodus ein* Für mich ist jetzt erstmal die Anschaffung von Handschuhen wichtig.  *Insidermodus aus*


 
Na da hoffen wir doch, dass die Beleuchtung das Zweitwichtigste ist!


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. September 2009)

Ich hoffe das Dinopflaster hat geholfen


----------



## othom (28. September 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Dinopflaster hat geholfen



er war nur ein wenig traurig, weil er es verloren hat


----------



## hornoc (28. September 2009)

othom schrieb:


> er war nur ein wenig traurig, weil er es verloren hat



Hör mir auf, ich hab noch bis vor die Haustür geweint. 

..........Handschuhe gehören übrigens jetzt auch zu meiner Ausrüstung. Musste heute meinen örtlichen Dealer bemühen.


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. September 2009)

Ansonsten, eins hätte ich  noch


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber TOM !!!*​ 





 
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber TOM !!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Auch von mir einen herzlichsten Glühstrumpf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (29. September 2009)

Und schon wieder ist der Bierminister ein Jahr älter geworden!! 

Wir wünschen dir auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. September 2009)

Vielen Dank ihr verrückten Hunde 
Dann sehen wir uns Sonntag mit hoffentlich gutem Wetter!!!!


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2009)

Hey Tom,
da schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen doch gerne an 

Alles Gute!
Carsten


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2009)

Alles gute Tom zum Geburtstag


----------



## hornoc (29. September 2009)

@~Tom~
 Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.




WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Dinopflaster hat geholfen


 


WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ansonsten, eins hätte ich noch


 
Danke Dir Simon, aber ich hoffe dass ich jetzt keins mehr braucht. 


......und ich wünsche allen die heute Abend mitfahren viel Spaß und immer eine handbreit Luft unter dem Tretlager.


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Tom!
Die Smilies spare ich mir heute, die hat der Sven Kettenfresser ja schon alle verbraten!
Bis denne auf´m Rad
Barbara


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. September 2009)

Da hat der Yogi aber mehr


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2009)

*Genau und in einer schönen Farbe!*


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Genau und in einer schönen Farbe!*



Jungs, ihr wißt doch: Masse ist nicht gleich Klasse !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2009)




----------



## Vertexto (29. September 2009)

Hi Tom, 
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag,mal sehen vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal wieder Zeit mit euch zu fahren 
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. September 2009)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche an dich,~Tom~, und alle bunten Smilies der Welt dazu. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## supasini (29. September 2009)

An die Ööskerchener hier im Fred: wär das was für euch? Mit mehr Leuten macht ja gerade das Radfahren im Dunkeln mehr Spaß!


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2009)

@~TOM~ Congratulationes, selbstfliegend! Wird datt Bier denn jetzt auch ein Jahr älter?
Für den Nicht-D-Dorfer eine allesentscheidende Frage! Und hast du dir bei der Regierung
"einfach mal 'ne Nacht durchschlafen" gewünscht? LG, Pete


----------



## Günni0808 (29. September 2009)

@Supasini, hatte ich bereits (heimlich) mitgelesen und sehr interessant gefunden, doch scheiterts bis jetzt an der Beleuchtung. Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icepohl (29. September 2009)

Lieber Tom,
auch von mir ganz herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag...laß es krachen...oder mach es wie Pete schon schrieb: Gönn Dir ne Mütze Schlaf. Glückwunsch auch noch zum Nachwuchs
LG Frank


----------



## othom (29. September 2009)

von mir auch alles gute


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Gemeinde,

gestern ist mal ne kleine Gruppe  mit 6 Bikern zur Feierabendrunde gestartet! Ich hatte mir erlaubt mich vorher schon etwas warm zufahren!
Hier mal einen gruß an die Mountainbiker aus Walberberg!
Los ging es am Wasserturm Richtung Heider Bergsee,Luxemburger Richtung Köttinger See usw.

Am Ende waren es 49km, ca.400Hm und einen 18er Schnitt und das einen Teil als Nightride und über Trails! Ich denke da können wir ganz zufrieden mit sein.

Ach ja, sorry an Pete und bbsunny, im dunkeln sieht am Ende alles gleich aus. Aber wir haben ja mit ein paar extra Kilometern zurückgefunden.

Danke Euch allen fünf für die schöne Tour.

@Tauchsieder, ich hoffe das war nicht zu trailhaltig!

PS: Im Biergarten waren es nur noch zwei beim leckeren . 
LG Yogi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@supasini,

wieviel Kilometer, Höhenmeter fahrt Ihr denn so??


----------



## supasini (30. September 2009)

bei nem 2,5 h Ritt: ca. 45 km/700-800 hm (N8Ritt ist bei uns NICHT technisch, wir fahren mit Lampen wenig Trails: alles Familienväter mit Arbeit )


----------



## bbsunny (30. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, sorry an Pete und bbsunny, im dunkeln sieht am Ende alles gleich aus. Aber wir haben ja mit ein paar extra Kilometern zurückgefunden.



warum sorry, war doch lustig...am ende hatte ich 60 km auf dem zähler...das zu ner gemütlichen feierabendrunde... 

5 km vor daheim war dann noch die batterie der hauptlampe ausgefallen...glücklicherweise neben der lux...


----------



## ~TOM~ (30. September 2009)

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich dann wieder dabei,muss den ganzen Kuchen von Gestern abtrainieren 

Nochmal DANKE an alle die gratuliert haben!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Im Biergarten waren es nur noch zwei beim leckeren .
> LG Yogi
> 
> ...



Bald ist ja November, dann würde ich mich ggf. dazu hinreißen lassen, einen mitzutrinken.

Gruß Robin


----------



## bbsunny (1. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nochmal DANKE an alle die gratuliert haben!!




oh ja...nachträglich...allet jute...

dachte der bday ist erst am woende...


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Oktober 2009)

An alle "Sonntagsfahrer"!!!!!!!!
Wenn es Regnen sollte fällt die Tour aus!!!
Plan B steht in der IG....


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt keinen Regen!

Was ist bei Dir Regen? Sobald was von oben kommt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?id=DE0000660&d=3&prev=7days
Regen ist das was den Boden aufweicht und der daraus entstehende Matsch haftet an deinen Schuhen und dem Rest deiner Klamotten....das in kombination mit den hellen Teppichen meiner Schwester verträgt sich nicht so ganz und ich werde dann hinterher gekillt!
Futter bekommst du ja trotzdem 

Und 4-5 Stunden leichter Regen machen auf dauer auch nass......weißt doch,bin ein Weichei! 
Aber ich warte noch bis Samstag Mittag,mal sehen was die Vorhersage dann sagt!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Oktober 2009)

So meine lieben Sonntagsfahrer,ich würde sagen wir versuchen unser glück und es bleibt beim vereinbarten Treffpunkt!
Denkt an Wechselklamotten und drückt die Daumen das der Regen nen Bogen um uns macht


----------



## yogi71 (3. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön, wir freuen uns! Bis morgen

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











@ Robin,

wird Zeit das Du heim in Dein Revier kommst!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Oktober 2009)

Will ich wohl meinen. Und ihr werdet über meinen Trainingszustand staunen. Letzte Tour hab ich vor vier Wochen gemacht. 

Viel Spass morgen und esst bei Tom `nen Steak für mich mit. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## TriggerLH (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wann und wo Ihr morgen startet und ob Ihr evtl. noch jemanden (mich!) mitnehmen würdet?
Gruß, Lars


----------



## Yuma-F (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe MTB-Kollegen,
ich plane für das nächste Jahr eine kleine MTB-Exkursion in den Harz. Und da alleine fahren doof ist, hier meine Frage: Wer hätte denn Interesse daran mitzukommen?
Als Zeitraum würde ich April oder Mai bevorzugen (Wochenende oder auch "Mitten in der Woche", ich bin da noch flexibel). Als Dauer würde ich 3 Tage vorschlagen, Tourenvorschläge kann ich erarbeiten und könnten abgestimmt werden, alternativ könnte man sich auch einen Giude vor Ort mieten. Übernachten würde ich in einem Hotel oder Pension, man könnte sich ja so abstimmen, dass sich die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in einem Ort befinden. Die Anreise ließe sich auch bei mehreren Teilnehmern sinnhaft organisieren, eine Anreise per Bahn ist aber auch problemlos möglich.
Wer Interesse hat, einfach mal melden.
Viele Grüße, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MTB-Kollegen,
> ich plane für das nächste Jahr eine kleine MTB-Exkursion in den Harz. Und da alleine fahren doof ist, hier meine Frage: Wer hätte denn Interesse daran mitzukommen?
> Als Zeitraum würde ich April oder Mai bevorzugen (Wochenende oder auch "Mitten in der Woche", ich bin da noch flexibel). Als Dauer würde ich 3 Tage vorschlagen, Tourenvorschläge kann ich erarbeiten und könnten abgestimmt werden, alternativ könnte man sich auch einen Giude vor Ort mieten. Übernachten würde ich in einem Hotel oder Pension, man könnte sich ja so abstimmen, dass sich die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in einem Ort befinden. Die Anreise ließe sich auch bei mehreren Teilnehmern sinnhaft organisieren, eine Anreise per Bahn ist aber auch problemlos möglich.
> Wer Interesse hat, einfach mal melden.
> Viele Grüße, Franz


 

Ich Ich ich !!!!! 

Mach mal was in der IG auf!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Oktober 2009)

Interesse hätte ich auch.

Erleichtern ob ich darf oder nicht würde mir ein ungefährer Termin. Ich weiß ist was früh aber Du weißt doch. Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr ich kann am Sonntag meine Tochter mitbringen? Bei der großen Gruppe wird es ja wahrscheinlich nicht so zügig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (5. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich ja! Die Tour ist allerdings ca. 55 Km lang!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Gegebenenfalls könnte ich ja mit ihr verkürzen wenn es nicht mehr geht.

Ach ja, glückwunsch zur Tabellenführung . Für uns wird es wohl auch in diesem Jahr wieder hart .


----------



## Conbey (5. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gegebenenfalls könnte ich ja mit ihr verkürzen wenn es nicht mehr geht.



Das ist eigentlich jederzeit möglich. Schick dir gleich schon mal den Track.



sibby08 schrieb:


> Ach ja, glückwunsch zur Tabellenführung . Für uns wird es
> wohl auch in diesem Jahr wieder hart .





Wobei ich gehört habe, dass einige von euch gesundheitlich nicht unbedingt auf der 
Höhe waren!? Das wird schon! Aber mindestens einen Wettkampf werdet ihr noch 
verlieren!!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich jederzeit möglich. Schick dir gleich schon mal den Track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Track ist schon da, danke 

Den "einen" aber höchstens 4:1, auf Position 2 hast Du Deinen Meister gegenüber stehen. Hab mich am WE extra dafür zurückgehalten


----------



## Conbey (6. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Den "einen" aber höchstens 4:1, auf Position 2 hast Du Deinen Meister gegenüber stehen. Hab mich am WE extra dafür zurückgehalten



 OK! Schauen wir mal, wer die besseren Psychospielchen drauf hat! 
Wobei...du weißt ja, dass das nicht mein Ding ist...ich überzeuge lieber 
mit Ergebnissen.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2009)

Psychospiele, will  mitmachen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (7. Oktober 2009)

Ne lass mal...ist ne ganz uncoole Sache!


----------



## sibby08 (7. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Psychospiele, will mitmachen!!!!


 
War nur so mal zum Spaß . Markus ist ist zur Zeit gut drauf, da habe ich im Moment kaum eine Chance .
Das war daher eher ironisch gemeint .


----------



## Conbey (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja...abwarten...schließlich müssen wir alle erst noch schießen!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2009)

will auch mal!


----------



## Conbey (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich arbeite noch an dem Termin!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2009)

Zwei Winterpokalteams hätten wir schonmal!









Wie sieht es bei unseren Damen aus? Eine Damenmannschaft bekommen wir doch auch zusammen.



LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat denn Lust ne Tour durch die Ville! (50km) Heute 15.30 Uhr Parkplatz Birkhof!


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Oktober 2009)

Bin dabei


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2009)

weiß ich doch, werde ab 13.30 schon ne Runde drehen


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Oktober 2009)

sollte ich irgendwie früher fertig werden, würde ich mich gerade bei dir melden. Dann können wir ja vielleicht auch noch so ein paar Flugschneisen durch die Ville machen. Vielleicht am Silbersee noch ein bisschen üben? Das dünne Brett und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2009)

ok


----------



## Scale30 (9. Oktober 2009)

In Zukunft kann ich die Verfolgungsjagd in der Ville wohl nicht mehr aufnehmen: 
Mein neues Bike hat sich bereits den Namen Traktor verdient. Es pflügt überall durch, hat eine ganz tolle Laufruhe auch im Trail und bergab. Allerdings hat sich die Geschwindigkeit bergauf verlangsamt und bergab etwas erhöht. 
Fahren kann das Ding immer noch besser als ich.
Alles in Allem: Das Teil ist geil!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt noch,Simon ist mit Fully auch schneller geworden.....die Wurzeln halten ihn jetzt nicht mehr auf


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Wisst Ihr mehr als ich? Mir fehlt eine ganze Menge von der gestrigen Tour. Sorry dass ich die euch kaputt gemacht habe und danke das ihr mich ins Krankenhaus gebracht habt obwohl ich von alle dem nix mehr weiß.


----------



## Conbey (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr mehr als ich? Mir fehlt eine ganze Menge von der gestrigen Tour. Sorry dass ich die euch kaputt gemacht habe und danke das ihr mich ins Krankenhaus gebracht habt obwohl ich von alle dem nix mehr weiß.



Bist du Jeck? Du hast nix kaputt gemacht! Unfälle passieren, Hauptsache sie gehen mehr oder weniger glimpflich aus! Wie Siehts denn aus? Bist du wieder soweit auf dem Damm, dass wir dich am Sonntag mal besuchen können? Bis dahin schon mal alles Gute und gute Besserung!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie Conbey schon sagt, da muss Dir nix leid tun! Das mit dem Krankenhaus ist ja wohl selbstverständlich gewesen! 
Wenn Du wieder fit bist, werd ich Dir alles erzählen.

Gute Besserung, ich werde heute mit Pete dein Auto, Bike usw nach Hause bringen, wenn ich es schaffe komme ich kurz bei Dir vorbei!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Oktober 2009)

Was macht ihr denn für Sachen? Was ´s denn passiert?

Dir gute Besserung Simon

Gruß Robin


----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr mehr als ich? Mir fehlt eine ganze Menge von der gestrigen Tour. Sorry dass ich die euch kaputt gemacht habe und danke das ihr mich ins Krankenhaus gebracht habt obwohl ich von alle dem nix mehr weiß.



HUHU
Was macht Ihr denn für Sachen? Da lässt man euch einmal alleine! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Was macht Ihr denn für Sachen? Da lässt man euch einmal alleine! *kopfschüttel*



Tja, Du musst besser auf uns aufpassen! Da hat doch wieder einer nen Baumstumpf in den Weg gelegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Dass ist lieb von euch danke. Außer einem dicken Brummschädel und etwas Übelkeit geht es Mir langsam aber sicher besser.


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Achso da ich ja keinen Plan habe was passiert ist, hat mei Rad irgendwelche schäden?


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Ach Du meine Güte 

Ist es so gefährlich bei euch


----------



## joscho (10. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach Du meine Güte
> 
> Ist es so gefährlich bei euch



Ja, ist es. Die Ville ist eine gefährliche und tückische Gegend  Meine einzigen (beiden) Abflüge über den Lenker habe ich in der Ville gemacht [1]. Da verstecken sich häufiger mal Baumstümpfe im gut knöchelhohem Gras.

Gute Besserung Allen, die es gebrauchen können 
joerg

[1] Sonst sind es eher Umfaller, Wegrutscher usw.


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Achso da ich ja keinen Plan habe was passiert ist, hat mei Rad irgendwelche schäden?


 
Das klingt ja übel! Ich hoffe die Schäden bei Dir selbst sind nicht zu schlimm?
Gute Besserung


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche natürlich auch allen die es gebrauchen können gute Bessserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Dass ist lieb von euch danke. Außer einem dicken Brummschädel und etwas Übelkeit geht es Mir langsam aber sicher besser.



Du bist ein Vogel....
Aber lass dich nicht von der Schwester erwischen wenn du online bist 
Ein Glück das ich Gestern nicht konnte,vielleicht hätte ich dir den Baumstumpf abgenommen 
Jetzt müsstest du aber wirklich jeden Stumpf in der Ville persöhnlich kennen...oder 
Würden uns gerne Markus und Sandra anschließen,is doch bestimmt voll öde so im Krankenhaus rumzugammeln


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi ihr. Ja es ist sau langeig hier und zwieback mit Tee ist auch nicht der hit auf Dauer. Aber da kann ich mal überlegen wo noch Stümpfe sind die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Achso da ich ja keinen Plan habe was passiert ist, hat mei Rad irgendwelche schäden?



Deinem orangen Bike geht es gut..... das hab ich Dir doch eben persönlich erzählt..... vergisst Du immer noch 

Auto  und Bike sind zuhause, 

vielleicht sollte man jetzt nur noch alles schriftlich mit Dir machen!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

Es werden noch Mitfahrer gesucht! 
[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

Keiner Lust Team 2 zu unterstützen???


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Nee schriftlich ist doof, nachher vergesse ich noch die Buchstaben! Du warst eben da?  Kleiner Scherz. Vielen vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

*ACHTUNG !!!
*
Leider muss ich dich 1.BoV Tour absagen!!! Das Wetter spielt leider nicht mit. Heute regnet es fast die ganze Zeit und morgen sind auch 80% Regenrisoko angesagt, d.h. die Trails trocknen nicht ab!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Eigentlich bin ich auch für Regentouren zu haben, aber mit sovielen Leuten ist mir das zu gefährlich. (macht auch keinen Spaß)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die wenigen Trails die wir in der Ville haben, sind sehr gut mit Wurzeln bestückt, d.h. das würde morgen eine schöne Rutschpartie und ein Verletzter gestern reicht mir!!!
Wir werden die Tour schnellstmöglich nachholen, es werden bestimmt noch ein paar sonnige Tage kommen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Ich hoffe Ihr seid dann alle wieder dabei, denn ich hatte mich schon richtig darauf gefreut endlich noch ein paar Leutchens persönlich kennenzulernen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

An der Stelle bedanke ich mich auch mal bei all denen, die die Tour mitgeplant haben und der *dm Filiale Weilerswist*, die Riegel, Getränke usw gespendet haben!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









DANKE

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem allen einen schönen Sonntag

Gruß
Yogi 










(Der den Regen sah und sauer ist!)


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi ihr. Ja es ist sau langeig hier und zwieback mit Tee ist auch nicht der hit auf Dauer.



Tja mein Gutster,dann wird es wohl Zeit das du noch mehr Besuch bekommst den du vergessen wirst 
Können wir dir denn was ins Zimmer schmuggeln,Fettige Pommes,Currywurst,Steak,Pizza,etc.....oder ein Eis??
Nur wenn du was bestellst schreib es dir auf,nicht das 10 Mann dir Morgen ne Pizza bringen oder so


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Dass ist super lieb von euch. Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an. Dazu würde mich gerne morgen dazu noch mal melden.


----------



## Conbey (10. Oktober 2009)

Wozu jetzt? Zu dem Futter, welches wir rein schmuggeln sollen??


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja genau ich muss morgen früh mal gucken ob ich das Frühstück vertrage, wovon ich ausgehe, aber probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (10. Oktober 2009)

Och, dass Frühstück ist in dem Laden eigentlich immer super, wie man mir erzählt hat!


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das Simon auf der Entbindungsstation liegt und an das Buffet darf 

Subway hat Morgen auf...Pommes usw geht auch,hast fast die volle Auswahl


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach Du meine Güte
> 
> Ist es so gefährlich bei euch


 
Da ist was dran. In der Ville sind (dem lesen hier nach) ja schon einige mehr oder weniger schwer abgeflogen .

Gute Besserung allen!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2009)

Bei einer schweren Gehirnerschütterung (kann man sowas kriegen, wo nix ist?)

sollte man das mit dem Essen gut überlegen. Da kann es ganz schnell zum :kotz:kommen.

LG Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2009)

Tja dass mit dem essen ist hier so eine Sache ich bin vom Doc erstmal auf Diät gesetzt worden. 
Also vielen dank für euer Angebot aber ich mochte nicht dem Zorn der Oberschwester ausgesetzt sein.

Aber ich denk ich werde bald mal losziehen und alle gefährlichen Baumstümpfe , die einen so anspringen oder die auf einmal da sind, mit roter Farbe anpinseln.


----------



## othom (11. Oktober 2009)

nicht mit roter Farbe anpinseln, gleich weg räumen


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm weiß noch nicht ich glaube der Förster findet das nicht so witzig wenn ich erstmal mit einem Bagger da reinfahre  vielleicht geht ja auch ein biologisches absperrband mal gucken


----------



## Conbey (11. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Simon auf der Entbindungsstation liegt und an das Buffet darf



Och wer weiß, mit seinen Gedächnislücken kann er sich doch auch wie ein 
neuer Mensch fühlen!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Tja dass mit dem essen ist hier so eine Sache ich bin vom Doc erstmal auf Diät gesetzt worden.
> ...



Wieso das denn? Du hast doch Modellmaße, 90 - 60 - 90, und das andere Bein auch  Spass beiseite, Diäten werden einfach überbewertet und ich krieg davon immer schlechte Laune, so dass ich dann immer Schokolade essen muss, um mich moralisch wieder aufzubauen. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (11. Oktober 2009)

Was zum Geier ist das für ein Krankenhaus ? hat man da Internetzugang am Bett ?? .....Privatpatient ? 



> Hmmm weiß noch nicht ich glaube der Förster findet das nicht so witzig wenn ich erstmal mit einem Bagger da reinfahre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht mit dem Bagger, du machst ja die armen Trials kaputt 
ich hatte da eher an Kettensäge gedacht, aber ne Laub säge macht es auch  dauert nur länger


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2009)

Nee so ein Handy ist großartig wenn man gefragt wird ob das ein Handy ist kann man sagen dass ist ein mp3 Player und bei der musik die hier läuft haben zumindestens die jüngeren Schwestern verständniss für mich und lassen einen in Ruhe. Alternativ ist die deviese sich einfach nicht erwischen lassen  
Das mit der Säge ist garnicht so doof aber die Wurzeln kommen halt immer erst aus dem Boden wenn man nicht mehr ausweichen kann und wenn ich mit einer Säge da auftauche verstecken die sich vor mir. Diese Wurzeln sind nicht doof und die vergessen nichts  gegesatz zum Autor dieses posts 
Das mit der entbindungsstation habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber dann halten die mich hier für komplett banane und weisen mich auf der jecken Station ein und da habe ich auch keinen trets drauf


----------



## othom (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja Handys sind schon was feines  
aber von wegen Jecken Station, wenn man einem erzählt wieviel km man das Jahr fährt, muss man auch aufpassen, die erklären dann einen auch für verrückt 
Je nachdem wem man das erzählt  bei gleichgesinnten kann es nicht genug sein


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2009)

Dass stimmt wohl witzig ist immer wenn die den Puls messen kommen. Die, die bei mir das erste mal messen kommen denken die hätten sich verzählt und messen nochmal. Weil ein 48 er Ruhepuls kommt wohl bei denen auch nicht oft vor. Dann kommen so fragen geht es ihnen gut? Die zweite Frage ist dann treiben sie sport? Wenn man das dann bejat Sind die dann auch zufrieden. Heute wollte ich mal ausprobieren was passiert wenn ich nein sage  . Wird bestimmt witzig


----------



## Conbey (11. Oktober 2009)

OH ja, dass mit dem Puls kenn ich auch!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Oktober 2009)

Dann bekommst du bestimmt lustige bunte Pillen und musst im Bett liegen bleiben.....ähhh,darfst du eigendlich durch die Gegend laufen oder haben sie dich ans Bett gefesselt??
Wenn Heute die 30 Eingetragenen Biker der B.o.V. Tour bei dir aufschlagen müssen wir die Kafeteria mieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2009)

Laufen ist super. Mit den lustigen Pillen weiß ich nicht so genau habe ich glaube ich wieder vergessen.  .   Diese Ausrede ist geil und super immer und überall anwendbar z. B. Schatz ich hatte dir gesagt bring den Müll raus!!!! Antwort :   Echt weiß ich nix mehr von.    Geil und ich konnte noch tausend brisiele anbringen


----------



## Conbey (11. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ...Mit den lustigen Pillen weiß ich nicht so genau habe ich glaube ich wieder vergessen.  .   ...



 Ich hab übrigens eine super Idee!! Du solltest deinen Nick vielleicht von 
WhiteBandit in Quax, der Bruchpilot, umbenennen.


----------



## Michael140 (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin!
Winterpokal?
So wie ich das verstehe, geht es darum km im Winter zu fressen. Gibt es sonst noch etwas was man Wissen müste? Vielleicht können wir am Dienstag ja mal darüber reden. War bestimmt nicht leicht die Tour abzusagen....
Aber meine Freundin und ich sind einige Trails ebenfalls gestern abgefahren. Spaß ist was anderes! Ok, zu zweit wäres es bestimmt lustiger im Krankenhaus. Gute Besserung!!  
PS: Haben die nicht breite Treppenhäuser da bei dir? DH vom Dach bis in den Keller. Und garantiert Baumfrei ;o)


----------



## yogi71 (11. Oktober 2009)

Sooooooo, wieder daheim!!!!

Schöne Ersatztour mit Bleiente, Pete, Yogine, Tobias, Annkathrin.

Das Wetter hat mitgespielt und wir haben den Hardwald etwas unsicher gemacht! Schü....trail, Kr....trail usw. Respekt an die Junioren, gut durchgehalten.

38km/460Hm

Das sollte wiederholt werden.

LG
Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Michael140, trag Dich für den Winterpokal ein, den Rest bequatschen wir Dienstag!


----------



## Scale30 (12. Oktober 2009)

Gute Besserung, Simon. 
Was in aller Welt ist denn bloß passiert? Das hört sich ja schrecklich an, wenn man trotz Helm eine schwere Gehirnerschütterung kriegt.


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke. Dass gute ist aber jetzt habe ich eine eue Ausrede wenn ich irgend was machen sollte und es dann doch nicht getan habe. Und ich komme heute raus. Aber wie es passiert ist wird wohl ewig ein geheimniss zwischen mir und dem Wald bleiben


----------



## casi1975 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier in dem Beitrag und habe gehört das Ihr heute Abend durch die Ville düsen wollt (wollte eigentlich am So. auch mitfahren - hat ja leider (vernünftigerweise) nicht geklappt).

Heute scheint das Wetter mitzuspielen - also melde ich mich mal offiziell für heute Abend an (wenn das überhaupt geht  )


Bis später - Carsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Carsten
im LMB oben auf der Seite steht der Termin für Heute drin!
Musst dich nur als Mitfahrer anmelden,dann wird "normalerweise"auch auf alle gewartet vor dem Start!

Ach und für Sonntag ist auch wieder eine Tour im LMB eingetragen...


----------



## Schnuub (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle,

bin vom MTB-Walberberg(.de) und hatte durch einen Termin auf unserer Seite mitbekommen das ihr auch in der Ville zu gange seid.

Jetzt hab ich mich mal ein bissel hier und auf eurer Homepage durchgewühlt und ein bissel über euch erfahren.

Würde gerne mal mit euch eine Runde drehn, könnte sein das ihr 2, 3 Mitglieder vom mtb-walberberg schon kennt.

Fall ihr mich mitnehmen würdet ich mich freuen wenn ihr mich hier oder auf mtb-walberberg.de kontaktieren würdet (dort bin ich der jüngste vom "senioren" trupp und nenne auffindbar unter dem namen >Micha<

Würde mich freun

Grüße

Michael


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Micha,

ja der Gerd(Schwarzfahrer) und Günni treiben sich schonmal bei uns rum 
Wir nehmen doch fast jeden mit,nur Leute die meinen rücksichtslos sein zu müssen und andere zu gefährden werden nach ihrer ersten Tour mit uns wieder ausgeschlossen  
Aber ich glaube zu dem Schlag gehörst du nicht,also spricht nichts dagegen wenn du dich uns mal anschließt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey Michael,

klar anmelden und mitfahrern, ich denke wir sind ein lustiger Sauhaufen und haben viel Spaß.

Sonntag die Tour wird sehr langsam, da ich mit Yogine unterwegs bin. Vielleicht am B-Krater ein bisschen üben.

LG
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Micha, ich glaub' wir sind der allerlustigste Sauhaufen! 
Wir verlieren gerne Leute in unbewohnten Gebieten(das kommt dem Mertener / Bornheimer ja zupass) und spucken denselbigen in vollkommen
ortsfremden Regionen wieder aus - ja, wir sind echte "Schweinekumpels" - so'n Quatsch, gesell' Dich einfach zu und ab geht das Ding!  LG, Pete


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2009)

Und jetzt bin Ich's satt und lass bei der DEKRA mein rechtes Kettenblatt still/legen (wegen der neuen, teutonischen Rechtschreibung) und limitiere
mich selbst - somit sollte der Guide noch im selben Postleitzahlenbereich 
wie der "Verfolger" bleiben - Friedensangebot, Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sooooo, hier werden noch welche gesucht!

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

LG
Yogi


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ist denn hier keiner in der Ville unterwegs der ein paar Wege im Raum um den Margarethenweier und den Bleibtreusee mappen kann. Für mich ist das immer mit einer langen Anreise per Rad verbunden. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es noch mehr Wege als die die bei Openstreetmap bzw openmtbmap eingezeichnet sind. Wenn man sich ein wenig eingelesen hat ist es ganz einfach und tut auch nicht weh!
> Also traut euch
> Schöne Grüße!




* .........und euch sucht er auch *


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2009)

uns hat er schon gefunden!!!! 

Maik, ich werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt!


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> uns hat er schon gefunden!!!!
> 
> Maik, ich werd mal sehen was sich machen lässt!




Na ja , es sah so unbeholfen aus


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2009)

Er kann ja nix dafür, das er so klein ist und übersehen wird!


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

ach so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (15. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> * .........und euch sucht er auch *



Schon längst gefunden ich wollte nur nicht auch noch hier rumspammen!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem ich heute eine schöne Tour mit meiner Liebsten (Yogine) gefahren bin, muss ich sagen es wird Zeit für die Winterklamotten.

Das war in der Eifel vielleicht Sche..... kalt!




So dann noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour mit Chillmirage am Mittwoch, die Tour begann soooooo schööönnnnnnn, aber es sollte nicht so bleiben. 

Zwei gut gelaunte Biker bei schönstem Sonnenschein auf dem Weg nach oben





und zwischendurch einen uns fast unbekannten Trail entdeckt, den Chillmirage unbedingt testen wollte.











Dieser wurde für uns größtenteils zum Schiebetrail , aber die Aussicht war wunderschön.






Unter größter Lebensgefahr habe ich,





 He-Man gefunden und ein Foto von ihm gemachen! 



 (oder war es doch nur Chris)
Naja, egal.
Nachdem wir wieder auf dem rechten Weg waren ging es frohgelaunt 




weiter. 

An den Weinbergen genossen wir die Sonne und den Blick zum Rhein






Hoch und runter ging es weiter bis Chris die Kräfte verließen, (was bei uns beiden eigentlich immer umgekehrt ist)
da schon beim Start eine Erkältung in ihm schlummerte!!! 

Und ich dachte ich wär wenigstens einmal unter normalen Umständen fitter!

Naja, nach mehrfachem Drängeln meinerseits haben wir mit ca.38km und 800Hm die Tour beendet!

Danke für den schönen Tag, den Kaffee usw.

@Chris
Kurier dich richtig aus, damit wir bald wieder fahren können! Du weißt ja auch schon wo 
LG
Yogi
(der nicht nur in der Ville fährt)


----------



## redrace (15. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Er kann ja nix dafür, das er so klein ist und übersehen wird!



Klein aber gemein, also aufpassen !


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> Klein aber gemein, also aufpassen !


Das mit dem gemein hab ich verdrängt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. Oktober 2009)

Was ist denn am Sonntag mit Kronprinz Conbey??
Keine lust auf gemütliche Tour oder muss er wieder ballern gehen


----------



## Conbey (16. Oktober 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Was ist denn am Sonntag mit Kronprinz Conbey??
> Keine lust auf gemütliche Tour oder muss er wieder ballern gehen



Der wird das live entscheiden! Min. einen Schwarzfahrer muss es doch geben, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Oktober 2009)

Der Conbey wartet das Wetter ab! Alles Schönwetterfahrer, nix Schwarzfahrer!!!


----------



## Yogine (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

es werden noch Mitfahrer für mein Team gesucht!

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]

LG
Yogine


----------



## Aeddy (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey Yogine ... 

würde gern am Team teilnehmen ... ,trägt man die sachen da von hand ein oder rbaucht man dazu nen navi ? wovon man die daten nimmt ?

grüße Aeddy

P.S.: Vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## yogi71 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey Aeddy,

trag Dich ein, den Rest bequatschen wir bei Gelegenheit, tut nicht weh! 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, ich hatte schon mal gefragt, finde es aber gerade nicht:

Bei wem habt ihr eure schicken Trikots machen lassen?

Thanks schonmal und ciao,
Marc


----------



## yogi71 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hast PN


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2009)

Alle bekommen ne PN...nur ich nicht...


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

armer Kerl


----------



## Conbey (19. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem der König ist ungewohnt ruhig!!?


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Vor allem der König ist ungewohnt ruhig!!?


 

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (19. Oktober 2009)

habe mal einen Termin eingetragen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9336
vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust von euch andere Waldluft zu schnuppern


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Davon hab ich auch schon sehr viel geschnuppert!!!!


----------



## othom (19. Oktober 2009)

von der Waldluft da oben auf dem Brüser Berg ?


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2009)

Yep, die Ecke da!


----------



## othom (19. Oktober 2009)

Rund um die Kaserne das schockt auch, vor allem wenn die Jungs gerade Wache haben 

da oben sind ein paar sehr schöne Trails


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja die kenne ich noch aus meiner Zeit dort hinter dem Zaun 
Leider muss ich Samstag mal wieder Arbeiten


----------



## Günni0808 (20. Oktober 2009)

Wer heute Nachmittag Lust hat das schöne Wetter zu nutzen, kann kurzfristig hier mitfahren.

LG

Günni


----------



## hornoc (20. Oktober 2009)

Günni0808 schrieb:


> Wer heute Nachmittag Lust hat das schöne Wetter zu nutzen, kann kurzfristig hier mitfahren.
> 
> LG
> 
> Günni


 
Oooohhhh schade,

das steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunsch-Trail-Liste, aber leider passt es bei mir zeitlich nicht. Melde Dich doch bitte hier nochmal, beim nächsten Aufruf.

PS: Übrigens, Dein Bike hat vorne nur ein Bein.


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. Oktober 2009)

Günni für mich zu früh....schade!!
Habe um 15:30 nen Termin vom Wasserturm eingetragen,wer mag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes.....

An alle JFFR und IGler.

Die Musterhose ist heute per Express verschickt worden. Kann bei mir ab morgen abend anprobiert werden.

Alles weitere in der IG!!!!


LG Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi cheffe 
kannst du mir die Hose am Sonntag mit auf die Tour bringen? Grösse L wäre super.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2009)

So,

alle drei WP Teams sind voll bestückt! 

Lasst uns die Jagd am 02.11. beginnen!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2009)

hornoc schrieb:


> Oooohhhh schade,
> 
> das steht auch ganz oben auf meiner Wunsch-Trail-Liste, aber leider passt es bei mir zeitlich nicht. Melde Dich doch bitte hier nochmal, beim nächsten Aufruf.
> 
> PS: Übrigens, Dein Bike hat vorne nur ein Bein.


 
Sach Bescheid, wenn Du mal Zeit hast! Werd auch nochmal da cruisen!!!


----------



## Conbey (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe heute meine Winterschuhe von Northwave bekommen.
Leider sind sie zu klein. :-( Laut Hersteller ist es die GrÃ¶Ãe 44. Die UVP der
Schuhe liegt bei 169 â¬ und ich wÃ¼rde sie fÃ¼r 125 â¬ abgeben wollen.

Hier mal der Link vom Hersteller:
Northwave
Farbe: Schwarz / weiÃ

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden, sonst stell ich die Schuhe bei Ebay rein.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2009)

So,jetzt noch nen kleinen Bericht  von Pete über die Ahrtour letzen Mittwoch!
So, den Federkiel geschärft, die Tinte aufgekocht; ab geht's! FROM DUSK TILL DAWN - Zur Nachahmung ausdrücklich empfohlen. 
Ein Reisebericht vom Jürgen VMax & pedalierendem Fussvolk.




(Sorry, falsches Foto)






Zum Startpunkt Blankenheim-Wald nahmen wir ausnahmsweise mal Mehdorn's Erben (sprich DB in Anspruch) - weil wir keine Bäckerknappen sind die um 1 Uhr nachts aufstehen und weil die Gleise nun mal da lagen wo sie heute sind. Start Pete 6.27 h Brühl, Majestät eingesammelt am Knotenpunkt Grossbüllesheim (O-Ton: "Ich steuerte auf das dümmste Gesicht im ankommenden Zug zu!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Ankunft Blankenheim Wald bei Dämmerung/Dusk um 7.35 h. 




Vom J. das Maul gestopft bekommen mit einem Schokoriegel, dessen Sammelbestellungen er organisiert (dringend noch mal Berlusconi googeln!), Beleuchtung aktiviert und ab auf die B 258. Offenbarung: 9 von 10 Eifelanern fahren im Kieslaster zur Arbeit - ca. 9 Begegnungen sogsaugend bis zur Kreuzung an der B51 - beide überlebt!!! Durch Blankenheimerdorf auf die Kuppe im Sonnenaufgang Sinkflug über die Bundesstrasse Richtung Blankenheim, um im Café (S)kotz Grunderfahrung über Eifeler Freundlichkeit vor 8 Uhr zu erfahren - mögen sie in der Hölle schmoren! Gestärkt - des K. Gürtel war schon auf dem letzten Loch vor Fahrtbeginn, Knappe offenbarte Defizit - 







hinter dem Wohnmobilparkplatz Blankenheim in den Startpunkt Ahrtalweg einfädelnd fanden wir uns kurze Zeit später wegen Jürgen's Höhenangst (*hier iss so tief, lass uns hochfahren*) in einer buckligen Brückenpassage des Ortsrundwanderweges 4 wieder, ausdrücklich empfohlen, das knallt! 








Im Verlauf auf die alte Bahntrasse Blankenheim-Wald Richtung Remagen
(auf der der Ahrtalweg basiert) an interessanten Stützbauwerken 






vorbei auf den regulären Verlauf des Weges gelangt und auf forstautobahnbreiter Spur bis zum Eingang des Lampertsbachtals, wo wir Richtung Ripsdorfer Mühle dem Bachverlauf folgten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.







 Auf Höhe Ripsdorfer Mühle über Ripsdorf am Steinbruch Hönenberg (trés chique) vorbei ins Lampertstal eingebogen und dort die Strasse verlassen: Fanfahrenstoss: Sardinische Offenbarung! Steigt gefühlt 500m zwischen Wacholdergewächsen und Nadelgehölz handtuchbreit im Hang zum Gipfel, muss man eigentlich mit seinem Wurzelgehölz 5x fahren! *Yes, you can!*












Über die Hügelkuppe kommend Blick 





und Fahrtziel Richtung Ruine Schloßtal, wunderschöne Aussicht!









 Nach Sinkflug auf den regulären Weg wurde Jürgen am Bahnhof Ahrdorf wieder von Höhenangst heimgesucht, wir stiegen an (würg, hechel, kotz):kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:und sanken wieder....Im Fortverlauf kann man generell sagen: Offensichtlich weicht der Weg immer wieder von der ursprünglichen Trasse ab, wobei die Maxime gilt: immer der Trasse folgen, weil die ist: geil, blätterbewehrt, kräftezehrend & macht Laune!. 







In Dümpelfeld des Büttels beste Hälfte hinzugestossen,




 jagte die Hatz nunmehr auf die Kochtöpfe der Ahr an...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahrbrück hatte nie 3 Sterne; es gilt: Erkämpfe die Ahr oder deren Schnitzelwirte!




 Mit gefühlten Gallensteinen im Magen-Darm-Trakt sah das Trio seine Zukunft im "*Schrock*" über Altenahr, von dort im Single²Trail serpentinenfolgend (die waren alt, zuletzt vermutlich Hannibal gefahren) ins Naturreservat Langfigtal (da will ich jetzt aber nix hören, ett heisst so!) niedergegangen, Bremsensingen par Exellance! Zwischen Rech und Dernau erkennt der geübte Gaminer einen kleinen Zwischenaufenthalt: die Erimitage; Straussenwirtschaft am Rotweinwanderweg, 















leergesoffen, der Kronträger gab Sprudelwasser in die Meute (O-Ton zu unserer helmbewehrenden Karma: "Kuck mal Franz, die haben Kameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 








von dort den einzig geilen Singletrailabschnitt des RWW (Lotweinwandelweg) unter Applaus der ausweichenden Seniorenbevölkerung nach Methode Rachel,Gee,Dan-Atherton durchflogen 










& am Regierungsbunker zur Talbasis zurück. Da im Tal seine Höhenangst wieder griff, nutzte El Presidente den Zeitpunkt zu einem Platten - wir waren vorbereitet! 










Antonie wurde am Bhf. Bad Neuenahr dem Säuferexpress übergeben & mir WICHT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




war es abhold, Majestät zum Bahnhof Remagen mit stetig steigendem Blasendruck (&Tempo) zu geleiten - Dämmerung/Dawn FAZIT:Jederzeit wieder: *Statt ca. 73 Km direkt Ahrtalweg 110 Km mit Vmax 65 Km/h und knappen
 1.158 HM*, da kotzt die Katz ! Ansage vom Troninhaber: *sofort wieder! *
Ansage vom kielschwingenden Büttel  Hat bei der DB-Rückfahrt Remagen-Brühl abstumpfende Monologe von sich gegeben, dass kann er auch am Köttinger See haben! Hornbacher  fahrt das Ding!!! LG, Pete.

In Wahrheit waren es 111,4km !










In diesem Sinne, danke an meine zwei Begleiter Bleiente und Pete04







Wie oben geschrieben, jederzeit wieder, aber dann von Remagen bis Brühl mit dem Bike!

LG
Yogi
(der nicht nur in der Ville fährt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey Nadja,

schöne Tour heute! Hat viel Spaß gemacht, war das richtige nach Mittwoch! Bis morgen im Euskirchener Umland!

LG
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Oktober 2009)

Mann Yogi, du bist ja nur unterwegs. So viel Zeit möcht´ ich auch mal haben. Hast du im Lotto gewonnen und bist Privatier geworden? Dir sei es gegönnt. Einer muss ja aus dem Team die fehlende Leistung (nämlich meine) auffangen. Nur zusammen sind wir stark. Meine letzte Tour ist mittlerweile über zwei Monate her und wenn ich ab November den N8Ride in der Ville mitfahre, müßt ihr für mich die langsame Krabbelgruppe aufmachen. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2009)

Die Krabbelgruppe mache ich für dich extra auf!!!! Nur Du und ich!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2009)

An alle die Morgen mitfahren, denkt die Nacht an die Zeitumstellung!!!! Eine Stunde zurück!

Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Krabbelgruppe mache ich für dich extra auf!!!! Nur Du und ich!!!



Nenenenenene,ich will auch in die Krabbelgruppe!!


@Nadja

Sehr schöne Tour Heute,es sei dir das ein oder andere unnötige Bergaufpedalieren verziehen,komme gerne wieder zu einer deiner Touren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Krabbelgruppe mache ich für dich extra auf!!!! Nur Du und ich!!!



Oder wir fangen einfach wieder klein an und fahren nur um den Wasserturm. Dann kann ich notfalls absteigen und schonmal einkehren zum  und  . 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)

da hast du ehr schlechte Karten Robin!! Der Wasserturm öffnet erst wieder im Frühjahr! Da wärst du echt lange unterwegs!!


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)

Hab noch was im Angebot:

Gesichtsmaske fÃ¼r den Winter von Dynamics. Preis: 12,99 â¬. NatÃ¼rlich nigel nagel neu.
Dynamics Gesichtsmaske


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Oktober 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> da hast du ehr schlechte Karten Robin!! Der Wasserturm öffnet erst wieder im Frühjahr! Da wärst du echt lange unterwegs!!



Biiiittttteeeeee??? Das kann ja nicht wahr sein!!! Egal, dann fahr ich halt zu ~TOM~ und trink bei ihm schonmal etwas. Er wird als Bierminister doch wohl etwas vor Ort haben.


----------



## Conbey (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi und guten Morgen Markus!

An dem Teil hätte ich interesse, wenn es um meinen Quadrat Schädel passt.


----------



## Conbey (25. Oktober 2009)

OK, dann schick ich es erst mal nicht zurück! Bist du am Dienstag bei der Tour dabei?


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Oktober 2009)

Nee da bin ich auf einer Comedy Veranstalltung. Heute bei unserem König würde es gehen. Ansonsten wenn die Zeit drängt schick dass Teil zurück.


----------



## hornoc (25. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sach Bescheid, wenn Du mal Zeit hast! Werd auch nochmal da cruisen!!!



Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. War für ein paar Tage nicht online.

Man kann ja in naher Zukunft mal sehen, dass man mal zusammen dort hochfährt. Vielleicht auch in einen Gruppe.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Just-For-Fun-Rider's und Riderinnen 
Nette Tour heute oda ? Kein wunder bei dem Wetta !
Hier mal mein pers. Foto des Tages:




Mehr Bilder in meinem FOTOALBUM, für Bilder in Hi-Res einfach mal anmailen. Yogi hassu mal GPS Track von heuer ? Krieg das Stück hinter den Schützengräben nicht mehr auf die Palette. 

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Aeddy (25. Oktober 2009)

danke für die Schöne Tour heute ... 

Danke an die Guides Yogi und Hubert 

danke an den rest fürs mitfahren ... hat echt spass gemacht ... Tolles Bild des Tages ... bis demnächst ... 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey Hubert,

Track schick ich Dir! Schön das Du mitgefahren bist, war mal wieder schön!
Auf Dein Angebot mit Frühjahr komme ich zurück, verlass Dich drauf.

Allen anderen auch Danke fürs mitfahren, perfektes Wetter, nette Leute, auch wenn wir mit 10 Leuten gestartet sind und am Ende nur noch zwei am Ziel angekommen sind.
Das waren schöne 58km und 800 Hm. Einmal um Euskirchen.

Übrigens: Der Amei...trail ist wieder komplett fahrbar. (Mittelstück) 
Dabei waren:
Yogine
Scale30
Thomas-Köln
Michael140
Casi1975
Aeddy
Whitebandit
Günni0808
schraeg
und meine Wenigkeit

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Allen anderen auch Danke fürs mitfahren, perfektes Wetter, nette Leute, auch wenn wir mit 10 Leuten gestartet sind und am Ende nur noch zwei am Ziel angekommen sind.
> Das waren schöne 58km und 800 Hm. Einmal um Euskirchen.



Was habt ihr denn mit den anderen gemacht?

Gruß Robin


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen war der absolute oberhammer vielen vielen Dank an alle die mitgefahren sind und die guides


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas-koeln (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich schliesse mich auch an..... eine wunderschöne Tour bei perfektem Wetter. Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer und vorallem an die Guides.


----------



## casi1975 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn, in der Eifel gibt's richtig gute Trails, schade das ich meinen Dämpfer erst am dritten Teil des A-Trails freigeschaltet 

Danke an die Guides und die Mitfahrer! Hat super viel Spass gemacht - und danke an die Fotografen - schöne Erinnerungen!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2009)

Simon,

schickst Du mir noch die Fotos??
Danke


----------



## Yuma-F (26. Oktober 2009)

Da ich leider nicht mitfahren konnte: Könnte mir jemand den Track zusenden? Ich werd dann die Tour mal nachfahren, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2009)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Da ich leider nicht mitfahren konnte: Könnte mir jemand den Track zusenden? Ich werd dann die Tour mal nachfahren, wenn ich Zeit hab.


 
Ich mach gern den Guide!!! 
Nadja will auch mal zu Ende fahren.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn mit den anderen gemacht?
> 
> Gruß Robin


 

vergraben, verbuddelt usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (26. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> vergraben, verbuddelt usw


 
Dann such ich mir aber lieber einen anderen Guide!


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Oktober 2009)

War eine großartige Tour. Schade nur mit den Krämpfen.

@Cheffe

Logisch fotos kommen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Oktober 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> War eine großartige Tour. Schade nur mit den Krämpfen.



Ich dachte, wir fahren just for fun und ohne Anstrengung? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst in den letzten drei Monaten ?

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wir fahren just for fun und ohne Anstrengung? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst in den letzten drei Monaten ?
> 
> Gruß Robin


 
Wars ja auch, locker und entspannt wie immer!!!!
Dat kommt davon, wenn man nicht genug Flüssigkeit dabei hat!


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Oktober 2009)

Richtig war wohl ein bischen ausgetrocknet. Übrigens wir müssen noch einen Flaschentausch machen. 
Großartig oder?  Die einen tauschen die Flaschen und die anderen die Sättel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Oktober 2009)

... kann auch sein das es an mir lag, bei der Ahrtour hatten auch welche ne Ausfallerscheinung


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... kann auch sein das es an mir lag, bei der Ahrtour hatten auch welche ne Ausfallerscheinung


 

Mmmmmmmh, Du strahlst auch immer irgendwie was aus!!! 

Haben wir eigentlich erwähnt das Simon noch platt gefahren hat??


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Oktober 2009)

Pssssssssttt ich dachte dass könnte man unter den Tisch fallen lassen


----------



## othom (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss euch mal was Fragen was haltet ihr von dieser Lampe 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/a3939/mirage-evo-evo-x-pro-endurance-kit.html?mfid=8
hat die jemand von euch ?

Ich werde noch völlig Irre, man weiß bald gar nicht mehr was man nehmen kann / soll 

würde ja auch gerne Dienstags bei euch fahren aber da macht meine Regierung und die Zeit nicht so mit  dann hätte ich mich vor Ort mal davon Überzeugen können, um eure Leuchtkraft an den Bikes


----------



## Aeddy (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey die Resonanz zum Sonntags ausflug ist ja wieder mal TOP ...

Es gibt da mein ich sogar nen Beweis ... das der Papa Yogi das Rad wieder vom Plattfuss befreit hat ... 

zum thema lampe ... kann ich nur sagen 

die Lampen von DX die zur Zeit alle Ordern sind echt die investion wert ... zumal diese billiger sind ... aber vielleicht findest du ja doch mal nen paar minuten um dich von der leuchtkraft zu überzeugen ... 

hier mal die links ... 
normal:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
Helm:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

meine fürs radel ist da wie bei vielen anderen auch und ich bin echt begeistert ... 

freu mich schon darauf das die zweite ankommt ...

also meine _Empfehlung hat die lampe ....

grüße Aeddy
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2009)

othom schrieb:


> Ich muss euch mal was Fragen was haltet ihr von dieser Lampe
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k490/a3939/mirage-evo-evo-x-pro-endurance-kit.html?mfid=8
> hat die jemand von euch ?
> 
> ...



kannste bei mir preiswert erstehen - aber lass es!
wenn Sigma, dann die Kombi PowerLED am Lenker und Karma am Helm, das reicht für Forststraßen oder einfache bekannte Trails, kommt aber nicht an die richtigen Scheinwerfer ran.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> kannste bei mir preiswert erstehen - aber lass es!
> wenn Sigma, dann die Kombi PowerLED am Lenker und Karma am Helm, das reicht für Forststraßen oder einfache bekannte Trails, kommt aber nicht an die richtigen Scheinwerfer ran.


 
Rischtisch! Die Kombi PowerLed und karma kannst du gebraucht bei mir erstehen! Ist durch zwei DX total überflüssig geworden!
Wie supasini aber schreibt, reicht die Kombi für Waldautobahn und Trails die du kennst!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## othom (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Antworten 
Dann werde ich mal die DX in die Wahl nehmen 



> Wie supasini aber schreibt, reicht die Kombi für Waldautobahn und Trails die du kennst!



genau das ist es ja. Trails will ich fahren am liebsten bis zum umfallen und jeden Tag  deswegen muss auch ne anständige Lampe her, auf Taschenlampen Licht habe ich keinen Bock  den Mist habe ich am Bike


----------



## Michael140 (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe mir auch gerade zwei DX bestellt!


----------



## Michael140 (28. Oktober 2009)

...und meine Veltec V-Two sind auch angekommen. Armes Konto
jetzt muss ich nur noch die Angina los werden....


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Oktober 2009)

!!!!!GEIL!!!!!
Mehr ist zu der Gestrigen JFFR Auswärtsrunde nicht zu sagen 
Danke Yogi!!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Oktober 2009)

Bedanke mich bei meinen drei Mitfahrern für die nette Begleitung!​ 
*Bleiente*
*~TOM~*
*Pete04*​ 
Er wurde gefahren:​ 
*F*​ 

F= Freude, Fun, Fahrrad, fantastische Landschaft, Fahrradweg
Das Grinsen steht mir noch heute im Gesicht, wenn ich nur dran denke!​ 
Hier ein Bild, was alles sagt!​ 



 
Die schonmal da waren, wissen wo das ist!  ​ 
LG
Yogi

PS: Wiederholung wird nicht lange auf sich warten lassen!​


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich will auch mit aber ihr macht dass bestiimt unter der Woche und da kann ich bestimmt nicht


----------



## yogi71 (29. Oktober 2009)

Das geht nur in der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das geht nur in der Woche!



In der Woche würd ich ggf. mitkommen wollen.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Aeddy (29. Oktober 2009)

wäre auch dabei ... zur not auch mal in der woche ... sollte kein problem sein 

Hey Robin wann bist du denn wieder da ?

grüße Aeddy ...


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat wer interesse? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9400


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Oktober 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei ... zur not auch mal in der woche ... sollte kein problem sein
> 
> Hey Robin wann bist du denn wieder da ?
> 
> grüße Aeddy ...



Beim N8Ride am 08.11. ist mit meiner Anwesenheit zu rechnen . Und dann hat der Spass in der Ville ein Ende und die JFFR T 1 werden im WP nichts zu lachen haben. Mein Kampfgeist ist geweckt .

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2009)

08.11. ist ein Sonntag, da bist Du in der Ville ziemlich alleine!


----------



## Conbey (30. Oktober 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> 08.11. ist ein Sonntag, da bist Du in der Ville ziemlich alleine!



Mensch Yogi, du musst auch richtig lesen...der will für den den WP Punkte sammeln!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja gut, ihr Klug.... , habe eine freudsche Fehlleistung hingelegt, meinte natürlich den 10.11. Schande über mein Haupt .

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2009)

Freu mich, wenn Du am 10.11. wieder da bist!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (30. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn meine Lampe denn dann doch irgendwann mal bis zum 10.11. eintreffen sollte, freu ich mich dich auch mal wiederzusehen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich mich auch. Dann kann die rote Laterne an mich zurückgegeben werden.


----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2009)

So, noch ein paar Eindrücke vom *F*ahrradweg!
Los ging es gegen sieben Uhr mit TOM Richtung Raststätte Peppenhoven, wo wir Bleiente und Pete04 einsammelten. Einmal angehalten haben wir uns noch schnell nen Cappuccino reingezogen und düsten dann Richtung F.
Nach 2,5h auf einem Parkplatz angekommen, wurde erstmal sortiert!
TOM hatte irgendwie den halben Hausstand mit. (Ich dachte das machen nur Frauen)



 


Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Karre so langsam war!!!

Dann ging es los. 





Der Weg führte vom Parkplatz direkt unter einer Brücke durch, da musste man den Kopf schon kräftig einziehen, wenn man nicht so kurz wie Tom ist.

Danach über ne Holzbrücke ab in den Busch.




Hier ging es direkt ein paar Meter nach oben. Genau das was ich auf den ersten Metern hasse.

Danach kamen direkt ein paar schöne technische Stellen, die ich überhaupt nicht auf die Reihe bekommen habe. Es sollten ein paar Lenkerkratzspuren an dem ein oder anderen Stein sein!

Aber nach den ersten vier Kilometern wurde alles anders, die Landschaft änderte schlagartig meine Laune und es wurde soooooooooo flowwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggg.
Genial









Das ging dann gute 36km so weiter, kurze Anstiege und lange flowige Abfahrten. 
Zwischendurch schöne techn.Stellen







....und landschaftlich wunderschön







Zwischendurch war es für den ein oder anderen auch anstrengend!




Alles in allem hat es uns sehr viel Spass gemacht! Ich denke man wird uns dort wiedersehen.

Pannen,  und was zu  gab es natürlich auch!















Weitere Eindrücke im Album!!!

@ Handlampe: Danke für den Tip Hammer und Meißel mitzunehmen, wir haben es am Ende gebraucht. Vielleicht haben ja ein paar Tomburger mal Lust mit uns gemeinsam hinzufahren!

LG
Yogi

@ Chillmirage
wir zwei holen das schnellstmöglich nach!!!


----------



## sibby08 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wenn schon von Deinen Team-Membern keiner an Dich denkt vor lauter *F*, dann wenigstens ich

*Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag *

*Markus @Conbay!*

Ist zwar schon fast vorbei, aber dafür umso herzlicher


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn schon von Deinen Team-Membern keiner an Dich denkt vor lauter *F*, dann wenigstens ich



Na ein glück das ich den Kleinen Gestern noch angerufen hab 

Aber mein lieber Udo...hört man da ein wenig den Neid raus....habe gehört du planst den "F"weg schon seit längerem mal zu fahren 
Kann nur immer wieder sagen...GEIL wars


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn schon von Deinen Team-Membern keiner an Dich denkt vor lauter *F*, dann wenigstens ich
> 
> *Alles Gute Zum Geburtstag *
> 
> ...



Ich habe dran gedacht, ich habe in einem Telefonat gratuliert! Das Leben findet auch ausserhalb des Forums statt!

Ausserdem heißt der Conbey. Denn Conbay hat noch nicht Geburtstag!

Ja Ja der F Weg! Das nächstemal nehme ich Dich mit, lieber Udo!


----------



## Conbey (31. Oktober 2009)

Ob gestern oder heute, per Mail oder Telefon...alle Glückwünsche sind 
schön und dafür mal ein DANKE!! Wie schon im Ville Thread geschrieben...die
nächste Gelgenheit für den ein oder anderen Glühwein kommt bestimmt. 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja Ja der F Weg! Das nächstemal nehme ich Dich mit, lieber Udo!



Wie nur den Udo


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2009)

Disch natürlisch auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## hornoc (1. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Rischtisch! Die Kombi PowerLed und karma kannst du gebraucht bei mir erstehen! Ist durch zwei DX total überflüssig geworden!
> Wie supasini aber schreibt, reicht die Kombi für Waldautobahn und Trails die du kennst!
> 
> Gruß
> Yogi



Du hast Post.


----------



## yogi71 (1. November 2009)

Morgen, ist WP Start. 

Kurzfristiger N8ride für morgen im Hardtwald.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9417

Die Tour wird spontan, da ich dort im dunkeln noch nicht gefahren bin. Also könnte man auch Explorernightride sagen!

Wer Lust hat, eintragen!


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich habe dran gedacht, ich habe in einem Telefonat gratuliert! Das Leben findet auch ausserhalb des Forums statt!
> 
> Ausserdem heißt der *Conbey. Denn Conbay* hat noch nicht Geburtstag!
> 
> Ja Ja der F Weg! Das nächstemal nehme ich Dich mit, lieber Udo!


 
Räschtschiebfelher werden tendenzziell überbewertet 
Ich habe ihn heute auch noch persönlich gratuliert, nur mit dem Geschenk war er glaube ich nicht so glücklich .

Den Fahrradweg werde ich mal in angriff nehmen, wenn ich das 2. Rädchen zusammen gespart habe, das wird noch dauern ....


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. November 2009)

Liebster König,ich habe dem Wetter getrotzt und bin brav mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren!
Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich die Heimfahrt etwas ausdehnen....es sei denn es schüttet,dann bin ich froh wenn ich Zuhause bin!


----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn heute auch noch persönlich gratuliert, nur mit dem Geschenk war er glaube ich nicht so glücklich .


 
Hast Du Ihn fertig gemacht?


----------



## Conbey (2. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hast Du Ihn fertig gemacht?





Ist diese Forum nicht dafür da um sich über das Fahrradfahren zu 
unterhalten?


----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

Udooooooooo,

Daten und Fakten bitte!!!! 

@ Conbey 

Samstag ist klar??


----------



## sibby08 (2. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hast Du Ihn fertig gemacht?


 
Ne, es war sehr spannend und ausgeglichen über den Verlauf mit dem glücklicheren Ende für mich. Dies war dann aber auch alles, mit der Mannschaft haben wir (wie erwartet) klar und deutlich verloren. 
Mir währe es lieber gewesen ich hätte den Wettkampf gegen Markus verloren und das Ergebnis bereits am Morgen gegen einen anderen Gegner hinbekommen, dann hätten wir gewonnen. Für uns wird es langsam verdammt eng in der Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. November 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ist diese Forum nicht dafür da um sich über das Fahrradfahren zu
> unterhalten?


 
Hast ja recht.

Wann ist die Neuansetzung von Best of Ville?


----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

Das Leben ist hart! 

Hier nochmal was für Samstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9404


----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht.
> 
> Wann ist die Neuansetzung von Best of Ville?


 
Ich denke kommendes Jahr! Dieses Jahr wird das bestimmt wettertechnisch nicht klappen!


----------



## sibby08 (2. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich denke kommendes Jahr! Dieses Jahr wird das bestimmt wettertechnisch nicht klappen!


 
Na ja, schöne Touren brauchen ja schließlich auch 3 Anläufe


----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

Das stimmt!


----------



## redrace (2. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das Leben ist hart!
> 
> Hier nochmal was für Samstag!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9404



Du bist ja genau wie Handlampe! Solche Touren planen wenn ich nicht kann. Da steckt bestimmt Sytem (Absprache) hinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. November 2009)

nee neee, mit Handlampen hab ich nix zutun! ich habe nur Fahrradlampen!

Schade, dann beim nächstenmal!


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2009)

Danke, meinen beiden Mitfahrern für den schönen N8ride im Hardtwald und um die Steinbach! Nix los, bis auf drei Jogger. Wetter hat mitgespielt und das nächstemal erwische ich den Feldhasen der den Weg kreuzen musste!

Nur das leckere Helle hat gefehlt!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. November 2009)

Was ist denn mit unserem Markus los.....
Weiß der überhaupt noch wo er sein Rad abgestellt hat 
Hat der Kleine dich so gut im Griff das du nicht mehr ohne Kinderwagen vor die Tür kommst??
Ich bin grad den Jogger am fertig machen,Bremse tunen und die Lager gut fetten 
Ab Morgen wird der Klene im sauseschritt durch den Wald geschaukelt


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2009)

Der ist mit seiner kaputten Lampe beschäftigt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. November 2009)

Wie kaputt....
ist die DX direkt in Scherben bei ihm angekommen????


----------



## Conbey (3. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der ist mit seiner kaputten Lampe beschäftigt!



Ja ja, lach du nur!! 

Ach für die, die es noch nicht wissen...ich konnte heute meine Lampe 
endlich beim Zoll abholen...leider ist die Glasscheibe der Lampe kapott 

Aber dank unseres Königs, der mir nen heißen Tipp gegeben hat, werde ich
mir nach der Arbeit Ersatz beschaffen!! 

Und wenn das alles so klappt, wie ich hoffe, dann bin ich heute Abend mit 
dabei!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. November 2009)

Oh weh....da bin ich mal auf den Zustand meiner Lampe gespannt!!!


----------



## Michael140 (3. November 2009)

Scherben bringen Glück 
Hauptsache Sie leuchtet. Sonst wäre der ärger größer...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Oh weh....da bin ich mal auf den Zustand meiner Lampe gespannt!!!



In der Beziehung bin ich ja egoistisch: Hauptsache meine Lampe bleibt bei dem Trip heile. Nein, Spass beiseite ~Tom~, auch deine Lampe soll heile ankommen, und wenn meine dann kaputt ist, können wir tauschen


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. November 2009)

Ich freue mich schon wenn du wieder bei uns in der Ville bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (3. November 2009)




----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon wenn du wieder bei uns in der Ville bist



Nächsten Dienstag, 18.15 Uhr Wasserturm


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag, 18.15 Uhr Wasserturm



Wenn es denn nicht regnet!


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Nee Ihr Memmen!

Gestern die Regentour war schön! Wir waren sogar zu viert!


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

Denk dran deine Kette sauber zu machen!!


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Ich sach Dir, nicht nur die Kette. Alles voller Sand, heute ist leichte Bikepflege angesagt!


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. November 2009)

Bei mir auch,Gestern nach der Heimfahrt hatte ich keinen Bock mehr zu putzen,am Weg zur Arbeit hatte ich Heute eine menge geräusche die mich begleitet hatten....unter anderem im unterholz die Freunde von Pete....aber mehr von der Kette und den restlichen beweglichen Teilen am Rad


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

> ....unter anderem im unterholz die Freunde von Pete...



Habt ihr alle die Schweinegrippe, oder wie??


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Du nich??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casi1975 (4. November 2009)

Gestern beim Duschen hatte ich wohl die ganze Ville mitgenommen - hoffe da ist noch ein bisschen Sand im Wald 

Super - Tour, aber heute abend ist Bikepflege angesagt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. November 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Wenn es denn nicht regnet!



Wenn man sich doll genug anstrengt, merkt man den Unterschied zwischen Schweiß und Regen garnicht . Und bei meiner Bikeabstinenz wird das Aufsteigen schon für mich zur Kraftanstrengung.


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Der Robin ist bald wieder da!!!


----------



## Conbey (4. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Robin ist bald wieder da!!!


----------



## Aeddy (4. November 2009)

Das Freut mich auch ... das der Robin wieder küt ... wir warten auch oben am berg 

die Tour gestern war echt schön ... 

heute war ich dann noch mal im radel laden und alles wieder wunderbar ...  

ich hatte auch gefühlt die Ville mit im Auto ... ich konnte mich gestern abend nach dem Fahren noch zum putzen aufraffen ... 

bis dann 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2009)

Hier wat schönes für Samstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9404


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier wat schönes für Samstag!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9404



Hm, da könnt ich euch normal begleiten. Normal wollt ich ja nach Einruhr zu ner geführten Tour. Ich Mail dich Freitag abend mal an Yogi ! OK ?


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2009)

Hey, Hubert. Mach das, aber die Tour wird dir bekannt vorkommen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey, Hubert. Mach das, aber die Tour wird dir bekannt vorkommen!



Das hatte ich mir schon "fast" gedacht


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2009)

Du hast ja so schön davon erzählt. Freu mich , wenn Du wieder dabei bist. Das gibt WP Punkte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2009)

Ey Yogi, bin für Samstag erstmal raus. Hab noch einiges zu tun am Wochenende. Muss auch mal mein Bike wieder in die Reihe kriegen.

Werde wohl Sonntag auf's Bike steigen, da ist die Chefetage auch außer Haus. 

Viel Spass und gutes Wetter wünsch ich euch !


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2009)

Schade! Hast PN!


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2009)

Soderle,

heute war eine Tour von zuhause Richtung Urttalsperre und Burg Vogelsang! Da das Wetter sehr bescheiden war, ist von vier Leutchens nur Aeddy mitgefahren, da er weiß das ich bei fast jedem Wetter fahre!

Hier ein paar Bilder der "Golden Gate" der Eifel, die Brücke wurde am Oktober 2009 fertiggestellt und ist schon ein Hingucker. Sie geht einmal über die Urftalsperre.







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/506152






Nach diesem Ausblick ging es dann Richtung Burg Vogelsang weiter. Sehr Fahrradfreundlich , da kurz hinter der Brücke ein Schild 16% Steigung anzeigte und darunter noch das es genau 600m sind.

Ich denke Oma und Opa kommen da nicht mehr hoch!

Dafür wird man dann oben mit nem Weitblick über die Eifel belohnt.

Ach ja und die Burg Vogelsang war da ja auch noch.







Hinter der Burg geht ja dann der schöne Trail runter.
Leider heute überhaupt nicht fahrbar, so schlammig, matschig und rutschig war der Trail. Hatte nur einen Vorteil....... keine Wanderer.

Alles in allem eine schöne Tour mit Aeddy (Danke) Am Ende waren es 100,3km und knapp 1300Hm.

So sahen die Bikes zum Schluss aus.




Bis bald Yogi


----------



## hornoc (7. November 2009)

100,3km bei dem Wetter?? 

Ihr seid wahnsinnig.
Da sitze ich lieber hier bei Regen und warte auf meine Lampen. 

Hier in Bornheim hat es wohl den ganzen Tag geschüttet. 

War (leider mit dem Auto) zwischendurch in Euskirchen und dort war alles schön trocken.


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2009)

Es war am Anfang nur gut eine Stunde Regen, danch nix mehr. Dafür die Trails geil matschig! Ich liebe es!

Es kam sogar die Sonne hin und wieder raus!

Schöööööön wars


----------



## hornoc (7. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schöööööön wars



 Das ist die Hauptsache.

Ich hoffe, dass wir morgen fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (7. November 2009)

HUHU
Ich komme morgen nicht vor 11:00 Uhr hier weg. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja in der Ville.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2009)

100km ? Yogi wo bist du noch lang ? Hoffe ihr habt alles gefunden !


----------



## Aeddy (7. November 2009)

Danke Yogi für den netten Tour Tag heute ... 

danke an Hubert für den track zur burg ... 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> 100km ? Yogi wo bist du noch lang ? Hoffe ihr habt alles gefunden !



Hey, wir haben alles gefunden! Alle Trails perfekt, aber nur matschig! Genial
Wir sind von mir zuhause in einem kleinen Bogen zum Startpunkt gefahren. 

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2009)

Soso, kleiner Bogen heisst bei dir also ca. 20km gut zu wissen


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2009)

Um genau zu sein 21km!  Billiger Wald ein paar Trails, an der F-Station vorbei, Burg Satvey, Eisenbahntrail usw.
Habe gestern auf der Tour Rückenschmerzen bekommen und werde heute pausieren.

Werde demnächst die Euskirchen Runde nochmal anbieten! Dabei?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. November 2009)

Hey Aeddy, was ist mit dir in den letzten drei Monaten passiert? Hat dich das Virus so angesteckt, dass du nicht mehr vom Bike runterzukriegen bist?

Euch beiden zolle ich hohen Respekt für 100 km Spass.

Bis Dienstag (so der Plan)

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein 21km!  Billiger Wald ein paar Trails, an der F-Station vorbei, Burg Satvey, Eisenbahntrail usw.
> Habe gestern auf der Tour Rückenschmerzen bekommen und werde heute pausieren.
> 
> Werde demnächst die Euskirchen Runde nochmal anbieten! Dabei?
> ...



Jo, sach ma bescheid wenn's so weit ist 
hab noch paar heide-dinger die ihr eventuell noch nicht kennt


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jo, sach ma bescheid wenn's so weit ist
> hab noch paar heide-dinger die ihr eventuell noch nicht kennt



Das denk ich mir!

@ Robin:

Ich hoffe der Plan steht zu 100%???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aeddy (8. November 2009)

da hoffe ich mal mit das der plan steht ...



tjo was heißt hier virus ... ich hab halt wieder zeit und die nutze ich auch ... werd gleich auch noch ne runde drehen das wetter ist ja wohl herrlich  

bis dienstag 

grüße Aeddy

P.S.: Robin und jetzte noch der Winterpokal ansporn  quatsch ... ich fahr aus Spass  ... ^^


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir!
> 
> @ Robin:
> 
> Ich hoffe der Plan steht zu 100%???



Bin schon eingetragen. 18.15 Uhr Liblaer Str, Wasserturm. Das wird super, egal bei welchem Wetter (es sei denn, es geht die Welt unter, aber sieht ja derzeit nicht so aus.)


----------



## Conbey (8. November 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> 18.15 Uhr Liblaer Str, Wasserturm.



Also treffen wir uns nicht wieder am Heiderberg See??


----------



## Aeddy (8. November 2009)

wir treffen uns dienstags doch schon die ganze zeit am Wasserturm ... seit ende sommer ...


----------



## Conbey (8. November 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> wir treffen uns dienstags doch schon die ganze zeit am Wasserturm ... seit ende sommer ...



Sicher, aber es kam ja die Anregung wieder vom Heiderberg See zu fahren, 
weil der Biergarten ja geschlossen ist.


----------



## Aeddy (8. November 2009)

achso .. das ist mir dann wohl was entgangen dachte das zählte für nen wochenend trip ... 

naja das soll dann wohl der könig bzw. die allgemeinheit entscheiden ... ob berng oder nicht ich werd konnen .. sofern das material mit spielt 

grüße Aeddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (8. November 2009)

Aeddy schrieb:


> bzw. die allgemeinheit entscheiden



Das mein ich doch wohl!


----------



## Aeddy (9. November 2009)

mir ist es egal ... die paar meter .... der berg da ...


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. November 2009)

Mir ist es generell egal,aber für die Leute aus Hürth ist es ja schon blöd,sie fahren am Heider vorbei und wir gurken ja eh meistens wieder in die richtung!!
Für die Weilerswister Leute wäre der Birkhof wiederrum der bessere Startpunkt....das kann man drehen und wenden,allen recht machen kann man es nicht!!
Aber wie wär es mit ner abstimmung 

@Conbey
Die letzte Wochenausbeute(Schlaf) Mo-So 7-8-10-9-7-8-10


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

Wir fahren morgen Wasserturm!


----------



## Conbey (9. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> @Conbey
> Die letzte Wochenausbeute(Schlaf) Mo-So 7-8-10-9-7-8-10



 Ihr Glücklichen!



			
				Yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fahren morgen Wasserturm!



Na denn....


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. November 2009)

Nachtrag von Heute, 8 Stunden!! 
Makus,wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich mich Morgen auch mal anschließen,will doch den guten Robin Willkommentreten...ähhhh heißen!
Da meine Lampe immer noch unterwegs ist,soll in5-10 Tagen da sein,wäre es klasse wenn jemand noch eine Ersatzlampe hätte die besser ist als die Mirage  König Yogi....hast du noch die Karma


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

Ne Karma und ne Powerled


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. November 2009)

Wenn du die geladen hast und mir für den Ritt überlassen würdes.....wäre ich bereit mit in die Regenschlacht einzugreifen


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

Wenn Yogine nicht mitfährt, gern! Kann Dir Notfalls auch ne DX leihen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2009)

@Yogi: Wie lange war nochmal bei dir die Lieferzeit der DX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

Unterschiedlich! Ich habe einmal drei Wochen und einmal fünf Wochen gewartet!

Bist Du morgen dabei????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2009)

wenn ich heut mein bike fit kriege vielleicht ja, hab mir gestern nen ast ins schaltwerk gefangen, schaltauge scheint verbogen zu sein


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> wenn ich heut mein bike fit kriege vielleicht ja, hab mir gestern nen ast ins schaltwerk gefangen, schaltauge scheint verbogen zu sein


Dann streng Dich mal an! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Hast Du am 22.11. was vor?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. November 2009)

Werte Radelgemeinde. Ich muss meine 100% Planung der Mitfahrt für morgen aufgrund eigener Blödheit ad acta legen. Zwar habe ich das wichtigste Gerät, das Bike, per Auto aus dem Nordosten mitgeführt, doch leider habe ich so unwichtige Kleinigkeiten wie Helm, Radschuhe und, für einen N8Ride von Nöten, Licht zu Hause vergessen . 
Ich bitte von Belehrungen und Beschimpfungen abzusehen, da bei mir eine Art Selbstgeißelung eingesetzt hat, die kein Ende nehmen will. Auf Deutsch, ich könnt :kotz:, mir  und mich  . Bringt mich aber auch nicht weiter. Also  ich noch ein bisschen.

Wünsch euch viel Spass

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2009)

So, Diagnose: Schaltauge is nich krumm ! Dafür ist der Käfig vom Schaltwerk ganz schön krumm. Ich werde dann morgen auch nicht können.

Robin, wo ein Wille da ein Gebüsch, so wie ich Yogis Truppe kenne gibts da massig Zeugs was man sich leihen kann. Nicht verzagen Yogi fragen 



			
				Yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du am 22.11. was vor?


Noch nichts. Was geht aaaaab ?


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Noch nichts. Was geht aaaaab ?


 
Eventuell Tour de Euskirchen


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2009)

*Tour de Euskirchen die 2´te*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9468​


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. November 2009)

Ich hoffe das es mit dem Wetter passt,dann wäre ich dabei!!
Aber der Regen reicht mir momentan auf hin und rückfahrt zur/von der Arbeit!


----------



## yogi71 (16. November 2009)

Trag Dich doch ein, das Wetter passt schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. November 2009)

Das war heute perfektes Wetter! Schöner Nightride von EU zur Steinbach!!! Super.

Danke an Guidine Yogine, zügiges Tempo! Weiter so!


Dank Bleiente war WP Team3 wieder in Überzahl! Ich armer Mann!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. November 2009)

Dafür so hoffe ich ist Team 1 heute bei der FA runde am Wasserturm zahlreich Vertreten


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2009)

Hey Hubert, wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2009)

Momentan eher schlecht, Yogi !
Das obere Managment hat entschieden Samstag einen Arbeitstag einzulegen.
Das heisst das ich wahrscheinlich eher Samstag fahren werde wenn überhaupt und Sonntag 
dem Managment zur verfügung stehen muss. Es sei denn das Management arbeitet
auch Sonntag ein wenig dann könnte was gehen. Dann sag ich kurzfristig nochmal
bescheid.
Gruß aus Mitteleuropa
Hubet


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2009)

Gruß ans obere Managment!


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2009)

*EU-NIGHTRIDE 20.11.2009*
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9510​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Tour de Euskirchen die 2´te*​
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9468​


Hallo Yogi,
wie lange habt Ihr denn vor zu fahren? Wir würden uns gerne mal anschließen, müssten aber so gegen 15:00 Uhr in Bonn sein. Passt das zu Eurer Planung?
Gruß Anja


----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2009)

Hi,
das wird eng! Die Strecke sind gute 60km. Das Tempo wird langsam, da meine Frau(Yogine) noch nicht so fit ist!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## AnjaR (20. November 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das wird eng! Die Strecke sind gute 60km. Das Tempo wird langsam, da meine Frau(Yogine) noch nicht so fit ist!
> 
> LG
> Jürgen


Schade, denn wir wären gerne mal mitgefahren. Ihr scheint ja ne ganz lustige Truppe zu sein. Aber evtl. kann man die Tour ja nochmal fahren?


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2009)

Ja, wir sind ne lustige Truppe! Spass steht immer an erster Stelle!!!!

Eben JUST FOR FUN riders! 

Wir werden die Tour gaaaaaanz bestimmt nochmal fahren!

LG
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2009)

Nadja und Günni, schöne Tour heute. Vielen Dank.

Klasse Wetter, nette Leute. Schööön wars.

Hab noch nen einsamen N8ride in den Feldern von EU hingelegt!

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2009)

Hey Michael140,

bin ich froh, dass ich mich aufgerafft habe zu fahren! Trotz ein bisschen Rückenschmerzen eine schöne Tour bei perfektem Wetter, schöne Trails usw.
Lecker Bier und nette TOMBURGER an der Steinbach getroffen.

Bis dann Yogi


----------



## othom (22. November 2009)

Die Tour würde mir auch mal gefallen,vielleicht das nächste mal, aber warum immer so früh?


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2009)

Und mein GPS zeigt 770 hm. Das Bier von gestern Abend dürfte ich dabei ausgeschwitzt haben......
Tja, alle die gekniffen haben- Pech gehabt. Traumhafte sonntagsrunde!


----------



## othom (22. November 2009)

Stichwort GPS 
ich bin am überlegen mir eins anzuschaffen, brauche was mit Höhenmesser und Pulsmesser.
Mein jetziger Tacho hat kein Höhenmesser und ich will wissen was ich an Höhenmetern zurücklege, was habt ihr so an euren Bikes ?


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2009)

Alles in einem Gerät? Da bleibt ja fast nur das Edge übrig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (22. November 2009)

Das hier vielleicht http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k636/a6823/edge-305-bundle.html


----------



## Michael140 (22. November 2009)

Ne, es sei den du stehst auf schwarz weiß. Das 705er hat eine richtige kartendarstellung und barom. hm. Gibt es für ca. 350 Euro bei Amazon


----------



## othom (22. November 2009)

hätte ich mir meine drei Tachos die ich mittlerweile habe sparen können und gleich was vernünftiges gekauft. Warum nur weiß man immer hinterher was man möchte 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k636/a9002/edge-705-bundle.html
369 euro und nen neues Bike will ich mir auch noch holen, meine Frau erschlägt mich 

jemand Intresse an ein Ghost Hardtail mit 600 km auf dem Buckel?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. November 2009)

Musst du mal die Preise im I-Net mit mehreren Preissuchmaschinen durchsuchen. Kannst du nahezu 50  sparen. Und schon ist deine Frau wieder zufrieden mit dir. Ansonsten sie an alle Fehlkäufe erinnern, die so in eurem Schrank rumliegen und Platz verbrauchen . 

Gruß Robin


----------



## othom (22. November 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Musst du mal die Preise im I-Net mit mehreren Preissuchmaschinen durchsuchen. Kannst du nahezu 50  sparen. Und schon ist deine Frau wieder zufrieden mit dir. Ansonsten sie an alle Fehlkäufe erinnern, die so in eurem Schrank rumliegen und Platz verbrauchen .
> 
> Gruß Robin



Suchmaschine habe ich schon gemacht  und das mit den Fehlkäufen ist ne gute Idee, bei drei Kindern kommt da was zusammen


----------



## Aeddy (23. November 2009)

das Edge 705 mit HR+CAD  gibts bei Funktionelles   für 312 + versand ... 

kuckst du hier http://www.funktionelles.de/index.php3?shop=life&SessionId=3269xa0339127085cb9b64f82e8d946193058&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.funktionelles.de%2Fe-vendo.php%3Fshop%3Dlife%26SessionId%3D3269xa0339127085cb9b64f82e8d946193058%26a%3Darticle%26ProdNr%3D52139%26t%3D3023%26c%3D23658%26p%3D23658


----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2009)

*Freitag EU N8ride *
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9510​


----------



## yogi71 (26. November 2009)

So, schönen N8ride von KleiBü zur Steinbach mit Supasini, Trialeddy, Halfstep und unserer Guidine Yogine!

Nette Unterhaltung und einen Plattfuss bei schönstem Herbstwetter.

Ich freu mich auf eine Wiederholung mit Euch.

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## supasini (26. November 2009)

jo, war schön: 3h Radeln ohne zu schwitzen  sehr entspannte Tour mit netten Gesprächen und netten Leuten - und das nächste Mal finde ich auch den Abzweig zum Treuenbach. So haben wir aber immerhin noch ein paar Hm gemacht, den Hahnenberg (fast) erklommen und eine kleine Aussicht auf Flamersheim gehabt...
demnähx mehr davon 

@Jogi: wenn du den LRS 240s/DT Comp/Messing/5.1 mal testen willst: hängt bei mir im Keller und ist zur Zeit nicht eingebaut, das HR kannst du gerne mal testen (VR passt bei dir nicht, ich hab die OS-Nabe mit 20mm Steckachse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialeddy (27. November 2009)

_"Anschrauben oder Nichtanschrauben"-"das ist hier die Frage!" _, diese Frage stellte sich schon ein berühmter historischer Dichter -zumindest so ähnlich!

Der wusste aber noch nichts von "Scherkräften" bei Nosewheelys ab 60 km/h bzw. unbändiges Kraftaufkommen beim Antreten am Hinterrad oder das Auftreten von Unwuchten über 80 km/h. 
Immerhin wiegt die Überwurfmutter am Ventil orginal 1,5 g, die getunte Version immer noch 1 g. Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist die Ventilkappe mit 0,5 g. (Leider liegt diese bei Redaktionsschluss noch nicht in der getunten Version vor.) 
Das Problem der Unwucht, die ja allein schon durch das Vorhandensein des Ventils entsteht, ist mit entsprechenden Gegengewichten leicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Nun bleibt immer noch die existensielle Frage:
"Kann mir das Anschrauben der Überwurfmutter auf das Ventil eine Sicherheit vorgaukeln, die defakto nicht vorhanden ist? Erkenne ich nicht eher, ohne Überwurfmutter, durch das Schiefstehen des Ventils, dass sich der Schlauch durch die oben erwähnten Scherkräfte auf der Felge verschoben hat und das Ventil kurz vor dem Abreissen ist?"

Bevor diese Frage denn gestern im Wald bei Sturm und Dunkelheit in epischer Breite zuende diskutiert werden konnte, entschied man sich für die praktische Lösung:
Weglassen der Überwurfmutter und gleich den Schlauch schief auf die Felge montieren, dann hat man zumindest keine trügerische Sicherheit!
Und ganz nebenbei lässt es den Fahrer des Bikes (der ja anscheinend im Stande ist diese o.g. Scherkräfte aufzubringen) bei Fachleuten in einem ganz anderen Licht erscheinen.

CD Eddy


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2009)

Schön gesagt, Eddy! Vielleicht nehmen wir diese Disskusion bei der nächsten Ausfahrt nochmal auf. 
Wenn ich bedenke das man zwei von den Überwurfmuttern am Bike hat, da sind wir ja schon bei drei Gramm Da wird man ja direkt um einiges schneller!
Soll ich es auch riskieren?? Oder warte ich ab wie lange die Testperson damit fahren wird??? Fragen über Fragen 

Will einer Überwurfmuttern kaufen??? Hab welche preiswert abzugeben.

In diesem Sinne bis bald

Yogi der mit Überwurfmuttern fährt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2009)

Menno, während ihr lustig plauschend ventile schief eingebaut habt lag ich schweißgebatet in den fängen von dr. zahnstein und mr. amalgan. 
egal, darüber kann ich ja jetzt wieder 

eddy egal was, nimm auf jeden fall etwas weniger davon 

ich nehme an ihr hattet bei dem gequatsche kaum luft um zu eruieren ob ich euch zum glühen mitnehmen soll


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2009)

Doch haben wir nicht vergessen drüber zu quatschen. Ging innerhalb weniger Sekunden.

Ergebnis:

Du kannst uns mitnehmen, ich glaube da sind Supasini und ich uns einig! Es geht doch nix über nen Chauffeur.











Dein lächeln blinkt schon bis nach Kölle!

Yogi

PS Heute Abend Zeit?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2009)

okidoki ! dann komm ich erst den martin holen und dann dich ! ich bitte dann um genaue ortsangaben
heut abend hab ich schon nen Arbeitsauftrag vom oberen Management erhelten !


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2009)

Da kann ja jeder kommen! Rest per PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (27. November 2009)

@ just-for-fun-riders Team 1 

will ja nichts sagen aber ein bisschen anstrengen müsst ihr euch schon mit 5 Leuten, nicht das wir euch noch mit 4 Mann einholen 
sorry den musste ich euch jetzt geben 

um vorne zu bleiben wie wäre es hiermit http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9561


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2009)

othom schrieb:


> @ just-for-fun-riders Team 1
> 
> will ja nichts sagen aber ein bisschen anstrengen müsst ihr euch schon mit 5 Leuten, nicht das wir euch noch mit 4 Mann einholen
> sorry den musste ich euch jetzt geben
> ...




Wieso 5???  Ich bin doch alleine.
Viel Spass morgen ,bei mir klappt es nicht!

Gruß
Yogi

Heute mal wieder unsere Abendrunde mit meiner Frau (Yogine), Ania und Halfstep. KleiBü, Billiger Wald, Steinbach, KleiBü.


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. November 2009)

Moment....ich habe Heute auch 3 1/2 Stunden absolviert!!!
Hab ja auch noch ein anderes Hobby


----------



## Conbey (28. November 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Hab ja auch noch ein anderes Hobby



Ganz genau!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. November 2009)

Bei mir waren es aber 2 Geburtstage am We und zwischendrin das Bad neu gefliest....ich würd mich am liebsten Klonen!!


----------



## hornoc (29. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin eben mit dem Auto aus Euskirchen-Stotzheim zurück gekommen und auf dem Rückweg kamen im Feld, in der Nähe der Papierfabrik Halstrick, zwei N8Rider mit voller Beleuchtung gefahren. Waren das welche von Euch? Die Jungs (oder Mädels) waren Beleuchtungstechnisch super ausgestattet. 

Ich dachte erst von weitem, es wären zwei Ausserirdische.


----------



## supasini (29. November 2009)

so 18.45?
das waren cepaea und ich. Lampen auf niedrigster stufe 
wir kamen nur vom Adventskaffee aus rheinbach zurück.
cepaea am lenker ne sigma evo, am kopf power LED, ich am lenker ne sigma karma, auf dem kopf dx.


----------



## hornoc (29. November 2009)

Uhrzeit passt. Sah cool aus. Was mag wohl ein Autofahrer denken, der null Ahnung von sowas hat? 

Wäre meine Frau nicht dabei gewesen, hätte ich angehalten und Euch angesprochen. Warte nämlich sehnsüchtig auf meine zwei DX (1 x Lenkerversion, 1 x "Stirnlampe") und freue mich immer über Leute, die ich zum Thema vollquatschen kann.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieso ist am Sonntag keiner von uns (ausser mir) beim Ahrtalglühen dabei???

Das wird bestimmt ganz nett!

Los anmelden....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9285

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Dezember 2009)

Tät ich sehr gerne aber mein Doc hat mir Sportverbot erteilt.  Für mindestens zwei Wochen. 
Aber ich werde wieder kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2009)

Das will ich ja wohl hoffen! Dann halt Dich auch an das Sportverbot! 
Freitag sehen wir uns ja!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2009)

Halfstep & Ania, schöne Tour heute Abend! Danke. Hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht!
Hatten ja nette Hubschrauberbegleitung ab Steinbach Richtung BAM!

Mich haben die nicht gesucht.

@supasini und schraeg

Ihr seit doch auch unterwegs gewesen. Wisst Ihr, warum der Hubschrauber hier herumkreist???? Die ganze Zeit Billiger Wald, Hardtwald, Euskirchen ,BAM usw herum! Teilweise sehr tief.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2009)

wir sind zu viert in EU gestartet und zu zweit wieder angekommen.
also keine besorgniserregende Verlustquote (wir legen gewohnheitsgemäß stets die TT-Maßstäbe an).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2009)

keine ahnung, yogi !
aber wie supasini gestern schon sagte: _".... es soll menschen geben die fahren nachts, im dunkeln, bei regen, bei wind, mit fahrrädern durch den wald und durch schlamm und das auch noch mit mountainbikes !"_

vielleicht war das ja ein kamera-heli von *R*ek*T*a*L*-TV die die o.g. spezies live filmen wollten.


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2009)

Tag zusammen,
hat jemand nochmal den Chillmirage gesehen/gelesen/gehört?

Erreiche ihn nicht auf dem Handy und er war länger nicht mehr online...

danke und schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (5. Dezember 2009)

Nee, erreiche Ihn auch nicht! Wollte Montag nach Bonn, fahre dann mal da vorbei!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Begleitung gestern! Das war mal wieder eine richtige Tour de Schlamm.
Mir fehlt irgendwie ein Glühweinstand in der Ville! Hat einer ne Idee?? Glühweinstand bei Tom??


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Dezember 2009)

Kein Thema, 2,50 der Becher und die Sache läuft


----------



## hornoc (9. Dezember 2009)

War gestern ne geile Tour, vielen Dank an alle Leute die dabei waren und an Yogi für die Führung. Waren alle sehr nett.......allerdings wußte ich garnicht, dass die Waldautbahnen in der Ville so schmal sind. 

Ausserdem traue ich mich nicht in den Keller. Mal sehen, vielleicht macht meine Frau ja alles sauber. *hüstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ja so kann es passieren! Mir gefielen die schmalen Wege gestern einfach besser!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja so kann es passieren! Mir gefielen die schmalen Wege gestern einfach besser!



Musste Nicole wieder was für die Schule vorbereiten 
Oder hast du deine Frau über die schlammigen Trails gequält???


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2009)

Für die Schule arbeiten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ick fands auch schön ! Sollte ich mir mal alles bei Tageslicht angucken kommen. Aber dann erst wenn die Bäume wieder Kleider tragen.


----------



## othom (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand die Trails richtig geil gestern, muss das ganze bei Tageslicht noch mal fahren, nur ob man die dann wieder findet ist ne andere Frage 
Direkt am Wasser vorbei....Herrrrlich ...das ist was für mich .....

Habe gerade eben mein Bike von der Ville Panade befreit


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Dezember 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Kein Thema, 2,50 der Becher und die Sache läuft



Ist der dann mit Schuß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (9. Dezember 2009)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ist der dann mit Schuß?



Da du ja momentan zu den Radzurarbeitfahrern gehörst,ja


----------



## Pete04 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Tom: du weißt - unser Glühfex hat's gern rutschig nach'm Weinstand,
präparier' schon mal 'ne Stelle fürs "Villeglühen"  Und waattiefe sollte
sie mindestens haben!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Dezember 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Tom: du weißt - unser Glühfex hat's gern rutschig nach'm Weinstand,
> präparier' schon mal 'ne Stelle fürs "Villeglühen"  Und waattiefe sollte
> sie mindestens haben!  LG, der Pete.



Da fällt mir gleich ne schöne Stelle nicht weit von Zuhause ein...du kennst sie,deine Borstigen Freunde suhlen sich dort ganz gerne


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2009)

So, nu ma wieder ernsthaft  Wo sind die JFFR für Sonntag


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2009)

Hat einer Lust heute abend ne Runde zu drehen??????


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. Dezember 2009)

Yogilein,bei dem Wetter halten wir alle Winterschlaf 
Hab auch das Auto genommen heut Morgen,bei dem Dauerregen wollte ich garnicht erst aufstehen das Wetter ist echt zum.... :kotz:


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2009)




----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2009)

Klasse Tour heute, danke an Bleiente und Michael. War schön aber matschig!
Die 1000Hm haben wir ja auf der kurzen Strecke gut geknackt.

Bis bald 

Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Dezember 2009)

Ihr wart in der falschen Ecke der Eifel unterwegs,bei meiner Schwester lag schon Schnee


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2009)

Schnee hatten wir auch ein bisschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat Lust Samstag ein Ründchen zu drehen???


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Samstag ein Ründchen zu drehen???



Sorry...mal wieder ein Geburtstag 
Außerdem erlaubt meine Regierung nur 1 Tour am Wochenende und die ist ja am Sonntag!!!


----------



## Conbey (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, wir sind ab Donnerstag in Luxemburg.


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust Samstag ein Ründchen zu drehen???



HUHU
Wo, wann, wie lange?


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Dezember 2009)

Von den JFFR keiner mehr lust am Sonntag die gemütliche Tour von Alfter aus mitzufahren??
Yuma-F ,Yogi und meine Wenigkeit sind schonmal dabei!!!

Was macht denn unsere Königin,ist die auch dabei,sollte ja ein sehr angenehmes Tempo werden bei den vielen Leuten!! (Hoffe ich)


----------



## yogi71 (17. Dezember 2009)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Wo, wann, wie lange?


 
Hey Maik,

fällt leider bei mir flach!


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde am Sonntag gerne mal wieder eiene kleine und vor allen dingen langsame Runde durch die hoffentlich verschneite Ville drehen. Hat wer Bock?


----------



## Poison_Girl (17. Dezember 2009)

Hi Simon,

ich wäre evtl. interessiert, bin mir mit der Alfter-Glühwein-Geschichte noch nicht so sicher - ist einfach verda...t kalt da draussen 
Schreib doch mal nen Termin aus,
LG

Katrin


----------



## yogi71 (17. Dezember 2009)

Fahrt doch die Alfter Glühweintour mit. Das Tempo ist langsam, gemütlich und kaum Hm.

Los, dann können wir was quatschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (17. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das Tempo ist langsam, gemütlich und kaum Hm.
> 
> Los, ...



ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!

Tauchsieder fährt auch mit! 
Also die Richtige Gruppe auswählen!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Dezember 2009)

Die hab ich schon ausgesucht, nachdem ich erfahren habe wo Du mitfährst!!!!!! Also bin ich bei der 43km Tour!


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin raus ich schaffe es leider nur spontan eine Schleichfahrt in der Ville zu machen. Wird so gegen 13:00 Uhr werden. Besteht da vielleicht bei wem Interesse


----------



## Poison_Girl (19. Dezember 2009)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich bin raus ich schaffe es leider nur spontan eine Schleichfahrt in der Ville zu machen. Wird so gegen 13:00 Uhr werden. Besteht da vielleicht bei wem Interesse



Joah, das würde bei mir ganz gut passen....ich entscheide morgen mal spontan, ob ich mir das bei dem Wetterchen antue.... ich meld mich bis 11 Uhr dann mal bei Dir


----------



## othom (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin heute ne Runde gefahren, es war echt Heftig länger wie 2h Stunden geht gar nicht bei mir 

Habe meine Finger nicht mehr gespürt und hatte mir vor Schmerzen fast in die Hose gemacht als ich die Hände zu hause unter warmen Wasser hielt, das dauerte ganze 20 min an 

Durch die Kälte hatte ich den Freilauf Vorwärts wie Rückwärts gehabt.
Die Kette war eingefroren so das sie gefährlich durchhing 
Trinkrucksack kann man zuhause lassen und sich gleich Wassereis in verschiedenen Geschmacks Richtungen mitnehmen 

Rechter Schalthebel war am Anfang ein total Ausfall, erst nachdem ich ne ordentliche Dosis Brunox rein sprühte funzte der wieder und ich konnte wieder hoch schalten 

Das allerschlimmste aber war die eingefroren Hände und Zehen und ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Warmduscher 
Vielleicht sollte man sich den Glühwein vorab in den Trinkrucksack füllen und sich während der Fahrt die Birne zu drönen, dann wird einem schön warm und man merkt irgendwann die Kälte nicht mehr


----------



## ~TOM~ (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin Heute Morgen um 5:30 bei (laut Thermometer Zuhause) -13 Grad zur Arbeit gefahren und hatte keine Probleme!Die Heimfahrt habe ich etwas ausgedehnt durch die Ville,muss sagen meine Klamotten sind OK und die Finger und Füße wurden nur etwas kalt,benutze Neopren Handschuhe+Überschuhe!Schaltungsprobleme hatte ich nicht und die Trinkblase ist auch nicht eingefrohren....hatte "warmes"Wasser drin 
nur den Schlauch habe ich nach jedem Trinken wieder "ausgeblasen" damit mir da nix einfriert!!
Bin mal auf Morgen gespannt,soll ja recht warm werden,nur -3 bis -5 Grad am Tag,dafür Dauerschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe auch Super Handschuhe ( scheiß teuer waren sie jedenfalls ) sogar Wasserfest sollen die sein. Überschuhe hab ich auch, vernünftige Winterschuhe ebenso, trotzdem war es heute abartig kalt.
Oder bin ich vielleicht doch in die Jahre gekommen und mutiere langsam zum Weichei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal zusammenfassend ein paar Tips für biken bei kälte:

Anziehen nach Zwiebelprinzip, lieber viele dünne Lagen als eine dicke
Am besten im Winter mit Flats fahren, durch Clickies hat man ne Kältebrücke, wollts erst auch nicht glauben, aber das macht echt was aus.
Trinkflaschen am besten ganz vergessen und mit Trinkrucksack fahren, dann wie gesagt nach dem Trinken leicht reinblasen damit die Flüssigkeit zurückgedrückt wird und nicht gefriert
Für die Hände nutze ich ein paar Skihandschuhe, die sind super gefütter und bei extremer kälte kann man noch en paar dünne Underline-Hadschuhe aus Seide drunter ziehen
Selbiges mach ich auch an den Füssen, erst ein paar dünne Socken, dan ein paar Skisocken, dann die Schuhe und dann Neopren Überschuhe, für extreme kälte hab ich noch nen Satz beheizbare Sohlen am start.
Ein Skihelm taugt auch was. Im zusammenpiel mit Sturmhaube und Skibrille bleibt der Kopf immer warm.
Graphitspray hält Schaltwerk, Kette und Züge recht gut frostfrei, putzen sollte man bei minusgraden vermeiden, das Wasser zieht in die Ritzen und gefriert !

Soll keine Klug********rei sen nur mal ne Zusammenfasung von ein paar Tips !
Ride on .... viel Spass auf eisigen Trails
Hubert


----------



## hornoc (20. Dezember 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier mal zusammenfassend ein paar Tips für biken bei kälte:
> 
> Anziehen nach Zwiebelprinzip, lieber viele dünne Lagen als eine dicke
> Am besten im Winter mit Flats fahren, durch Clickies hat man ne Kältebrücke, wollts erst auch nicht glauben, aber das macht echt was aus.
> ...





Ich denke, dass jeder über nützliche Tipps dankbar ist.....das hat nix mit Klug********rei zu tun.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank, lieber Hubert, das mit dem Graphitspray wusst' ich noch nicht  Irgendeine Empfehlung - oder gibt's das im Haushaltsbedarf  Bedankt für alles was mich draussen am Laufen hält, Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2009)

Wer keinen Skihelm (zweifelsohne wegen seinem Rundumschutz und der Belüftungsmöglichkeit die bessere Wahl) hat, der kann seinem Helm-Regenverhüterli (ca. 10 Euro)...





...eine zweite sinnvolle Aufgabe zuweisen: Abhalten von eisiger Zugluft und Schnee. Darunter besagte Sturmhaube o. ä., und schon bleibt der Kopf warm.

Bezgl. Schuhe habe ich mit vor ein paar Jahren preiswerte, knöchelhohe "Wanderschuhe" für rd. 30 Euro bei Deichmann gekauft, mit einer Funktionsmembrane und - deshalb sind sie recht warm - mit Thinsulate. Nix für ernsthafte Bergwanderungen, aber fürs Biken funktionierts gut, man kann auch bei Bedarf ordentlich darin Gehen. Sind sie verdreckt, stelle ich sie auf den Kopf und reinige sie mit dem Wasserschlauch.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2009)

@Schraeg: Lieber Hubert, beim Schlittenfahren entsteht die Kältebrücke nicht an den Cleats sonder um die Nase - ist der Einsatz von Graphitspray an Humanoiden schon mal verbrieft?  LG, Pete, jetzt wieder sprayfrei...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2009)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, lieber Hubert, das mit dem Graphitspray wusst' ich noch nicht  Irgendeine Empfehlung - oder gibt's das im Haushaltsbedarf  Bedankt für alles was mich draussen am Laufen hält, Gruss, der Pete.



Muss mal die Dose anschaun, Kollega hat das Zeug mitgebracht. Jedenfalls blieb der Antrieb immer Eisfrei, Schnee und Schneematsch blieben irgendwie nicht haften, allerdings war das alles schwarz wie Teerpappe !
Mach mich mal schlau wie das Zeugs heisst.

PS: Man munkelt das Graphit in den Schuhen recht lustige Effekte im Nackenbreich zur folge haben kann


----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Graphitspray muss ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2009)

Lieber Thomas, sag bitte danach wo du's angewendet hast - die Schwarzverfärbungen hat der Hubert ja erst unter Daumenschrauben zugegeben  Gruß, Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen 
*



*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.
*










* Liebe Grüße

Yogine & Yogi
*



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Dezember 2009)

Morgen jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs???


----------



## hornoc (26. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs???



Lust morgen hier Deinen LRS zu testen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9666

Edit:
Ups, Dein Eintrag ist ja von gestern und somit meinst Du ja heute.


----------



## hornoc (27. Dezember 2009)

So ein Mist, die Erkältung hat mich wieder voll im Griff und an biken ist nicht zu denken. 

Ich krisch Plaque.........


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Dezember 2009)

Kenne ich das Gefühl!

Ich habe eine Schleimbeutelentzündung im linken Knie und ich würde so gerne wieder mal eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2009)

Na dann euch Beiden mal schnellstmögliche Gute Besserung gewünscht. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Franz,

danke für die schöne Tour heute! Dank auch an die Gattin, die uns begleitet hat!

Schön war es heute mal wieder eine andere Ecke kennengelernt.

Das nächstemal auch wieder mit Kaffee, jaaaa!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Yuma-F (28. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> danke für die schöne Tour heute! Dank auch an die Gattin, die uns begleitet hat!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
schöne einfache und "flache" Tour gestern, Danke fürs Mitfahren, hat mir Spaß gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich auch die Tischdecke zum Nachmittagskaffee mit. Das mit dem Kuchen (z.B.Eissplittertochte) müsstest du dann organisieren.
Wir sollten die Richtung (KoFo, Venusberg, ...) mal mit einer größeren Gruppe fahren, falls Interesse besteht.

***************************************************
Dann noch viele Grüße und gute Besserung in die Krankenabteilung der JFFR! (Ab dem 3. Tag benötige ich aber eine offizielle Krankmeldung) 

****************************************************
Und dann noch etwas "Schimpfe":
Es soll jemanden gegeben haben (ich mag hier aber keinen Namen nennen), der lieber vor dem Ofen ein Buch oder so gelesen hat, anstatt mit uns MTB zu fahren. Dabei war das Wetter und die Schlammtiefe perfekt, ich hatte extra leckeren heißen Tee (aus Kaffeebohnen) dabei und eine leicht zu fahrende Tour ausgesucht. 

Viele Grüße, Franz


----------



## hornoc (28. Dezember 2009)

@all

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. 



WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Kenne ich das Gefühl!
> 
> Ich habe eine Schleimbeutelentzündung im linken Knie und ich würde so gerne wieder mal eine Runde drehen.



Dann von mir aus auch gute Besserung und dass Du schnell wieder auf die Beine bzw. auf das Bike kommst.




Yuma-F schrieb:


> ***************************************************
> Dann noch viele Grüße und gute Besserung in die Krankenabteilung der JFFR! (Ab dem 3. Tag benötige ich aber eine offizielle Krankmeldung)
> 
> ****************************************************
> ...



Buhhhh, Schwein gehabt......bin ich froh, dass ich keine Krankmeldung brauche.   ......bin ja kein JFFRer


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2010)

Wir haben nur noch Verletzte und Kranke!!!!! Tzz Tzz

Heute schöner N8ride von KlBü über Steinbach nach BAM-Eicherscheid und zurück! Schön einsam!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2010)

Feine Schneetour im 7GB mit Chris!

Los ging es um 11 Uhr Richtung 7GB. Im Winter sieht alles nochmal viel schöner aus.









Gut fahrbare Wege





mit netter Begleitung (Guide) auf der Tour





der hier und da mit dem rutschigen Schnee zu kämpfen hatte!














Dank an den Guide für die schönen Aussichten und leckeren Trails.





Jetzt gibt et wat leckeres zum  und .

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## Scale30 (12. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich Samstag mit einer lockeren Runde für Weicheier und "Hilfe, da liegt Schnee-Vorsichtig Fahrer" durch die Ville oder Kofo aus?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2010)

Samstag, mmmmmhhhhh! Hätt ich schon Lust! Da schlag ich doch dann vor von der Ville Richtung KoFo und zurück.

Bis Samstag ist der Schnee auch wieder weg!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2010)

Heute wird es krankheitsbedingt langsam! Wer es also eilig hat muss alleine fahren!

......oder muss ich dann alleine fahren????? Ach nee.

Bis nachher!
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2010)

Sooooo, bin für heute raus! Werde mich etwas schonen!

Wünsche Euch viel Spass

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Januar 2010)

Ich auch, habe das Hinterteil voller Arbeit. Und es sieht einfach nicht besser aus, also kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels . Oder hat das einfach jemand ausgemacht ? Muss sowieso mal schauen, wie es die nächsten Wochen so bei mir wird, habe ja noch eine kleine Wohnortänderung vor, die auch koordiniert werden will.

Hoffentlich doch bis demnächst

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2010)

Scale30 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich Samstag mit einer lockeren Runde für Weicheier und "Hilfe, da liegt Schnee-Vorsichtig Fahrer" durch die Ville oder Kofo aus?


 
Samstag geht bei mir doch nicht! Wie wär es mit Sonntag??


----------



## othom (13. Januar 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas, sag bitte danach wo du's angewendet hast - die Schwarzverfärbungen hat der Hubert ja erst unter Daumenschrauben zugegeben  Gruß, Pete.



mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr und das ohne Graphitspray

habe den ganzen Schaltzug mal komplett aus gehangen und die ganzen Außenhüllen ordentlich mit Brunox bearbeitet und sauber gemacht, da kam ne ziemliche Suppe raus. Das Schaltwerk ordentlich eingefettet und gut war 
Freilauf friert auch nicht mehr ein, der ist jetzt neu


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust morgen ne Runde ab 17.00 Uhr zu drehen??? Bitte melden!


----------



## Yuma-F (15. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust morgen ne Runde ab 17.00 Uhr zu drehen??? Bitte melden!


 
"Morgen" ist jetzt "Heute", oder ..... 

Lust auf eine Tour hab ich schon, aber leider keine Zeit

Ich wollte morgen um ca. 10:00 von Bhm (Römerhof) duch den KoFo Richtung Venusberg. Falls doch jemand mit möchte, einfach melden.

Gruß, Franz


----------



## yogi71 (15. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich nicht! 

Wer hat denn Sonntag noch Lust??? Ahrtal oder so


----------



## Yuma-F (15. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht!


 
Und am Sonntag kann leider ich nicht ...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2010)

Gestern eine sehr schöne Plauderrunde hingelegt! Ein Sturz und zwei Beinahstürze.
Durch die ganze Quatscherei haben wir nicht gemerkt das es wieder kälter wurde und der Schnee auf den Wegen spiegelglatt wurde.

Es war schön, auch wenn mein Kreislauf nicht so wollte wie ich.


----------



## Yuma-F (20. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Es war schön, auch wenn mein Kreislauf nicht so wollte wie ich.


 

Wenn du Probleme mit dem Kreislauf hast, einfach geradeaus weiterfahren....


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2010)

Achsooooooo


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2010)

Danke den Mitfahrern Franz und Chris für die nette Tour heute! Die letzten Kilometer mit gebrochener Sattelklemme fand ich zwar nicht mehr so toll, aber da muss man halt durch!

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (24. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... Die letzten Kilometer mit gebrochener Sattelklemme fand ich zwar nicht mehr so toll...
> Bis bald
> Yogi


 
Wir schon! Vom optischen Eindruck her hatte das aber was ...


----------



## Conbey (24. Januar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die letzten Kilometer mit gebrochener Sattelklemme fand ich zwar nicht mehr so toll, aber da muss man halt durch!
> 
> Bis bald
> Yogi



Wird Zeit, dass du ein neues Rad bekommst!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2010)

Die Klemme war fast neu!


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. Januar 2010)

Sche Leichtbau Gedöns....


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2010)

Damit es hält muss ich vielleicht auch Leichtbau sein!!!!  Mmmmmh, neeeee dann nehm ich alles in Stahl.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2010)

Also doch nicht zum Chinesen, Cheffe? Glasnudelsuppe würde passen, die wiegt fast nix (dann klappt's auch mit der Klemme) LG, Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2010)

Gesalbte Mitfahrer, wie krieg' ich denn den netten Abspann hin, damit die Welt weiß das ich zum drittbesten (team)fisch gehöre? Auf Erleuchtung harrend, der Pete


----------



## supasini (27. Januar 2010)

kauf dir Syntace (Stütze und Klemme) und Ruhe ist!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. Februar 2010)

Oh mein König,wie schaut es Freitag aus,soll man was mitbringen(Knabbern/Trinken??)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Februar 2010)

Trinken und knabbern immer gut!


----------



## Conbey (3. Februar 2010)

Freitag? Haben wir was verpasst??


----------



## Conbey (3. Februar 2010)

Ähhh....hab ich noch mehr verpasst??


Interessengemeinschaften: Projekte 2010 der JFFR


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

Freitag, Planung Harztour!


----------



## Conbey (4. Februar 2010)

AAAAhhhhhhh ja


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

bist Du dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (4. Februar 2010)

ich?? ähhh...hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht...


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> ich?? ähhh...hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht...


 
dann sei morgen dabei!


----------



## Conbey (5. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Bitte / Anregung!!

Ist es vielleicht möglich, die Themen, welche hier und mittlerweile in drei Interessengemeinschaften besprochen werden zusammen zu fassen?

Ich denke es macht keinen Sinn, gleiche Themen an vier verschiedenen Stellen zu besprechen, vor allem, wenn nicht mal alle Mitglieder der JFFR Mitglieder der entsprechenden Interessengemeinschaften sind.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2010)




----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2010)

Wer ist denn am WE unterwegs??


----------



## Conbey (12. Februar 2010)

Ich, allerdings in Bad Homburg!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2010)

Hach, der Yogi, immer so fordernd.....Wir schauen mal, ob wir was improvisiert bekommen für die Fraktion der Karnevalsmuffel! LG, Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2010)

Soderle, Richtung Hardberg ein wenig im Schnee das neue Bike getestet! Habe wohl alles da angebaut habe wo es hingehört. Fährt auf jedenfall. 

Schön so ein wenig im Schnee (ca.10-15 cm) zu fahren, wo noch keiner war.

...und gleich die Belohnung beim Chinesen abholen!


----------



## Frorider86 (13. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und gleich die Belohnung beim Chinesen abholen!



bis gleich beim Wok-Man


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> .... das neue Bike getestet! ....



Wo bleiben die Bilder & Fakten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2010)

@Yogi: neues Bike? Bilder! Infos! Teileliste! Gewicht (an geeichter Hängewaage)

Harz: wann und was habt ihr vor? ggf. wär ich dabei und könnte euch auch ein paar schöne Sachen zeigen...


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2010)

Bilder folgen!


----------



## Conbey (17. Februar 2010)

Wenn alles klappt, werde ich meins wohl am WE mal vor die Tür schieben!


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Februar 2010)

Damit es zumindest mal den Schnee sieht


----------



## Conbey (17. Februar 2010)

Rrrriiiiichhhhhtig


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2010)

Das war heute eine Tour, von jedem etwas, trockener Asphalt Richtung Billiger Wald, Tiefschnee auf dem Michelsberg und absoluter Matsch an der Steinbach!   Aber schöö wors.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du gestern an dir runter geschaut hast - was stand auf dem Rahmen? Also, welche Fischgattung? Habe doch hoffentlich nicht
den Rollout verpasst  LG, Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Februar 2010)

Doch hast Du!!!! Et war ein Hai


----------



## yogi71 (22. Februar 2010)

Damit war ich unterwegs! Einfach Klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2010)

Nettes Gerät ! Ist das das Race Star SL ?

Hier mal nen Termin für Samstag, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen, hab ja gedroht das ichs nochmal einstellen werde


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Damit war ich unterwegs! Einfach Klasse.



Hey, das sieht wie das Gerät aus, was am letzten Dienstag unter dir einen höllischen Speed mit ungefähr 99,7 km/h entwickelt hat. Und das Berg hoch in der Ville. Ich habe es genau gesehen, als ich mit gefühlten 99,6 km/h hinter dir her gehechelt bin.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2010)

Das ist der RaceStar Rahmen, alles weitere "Selbstmontage".


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nettes Gerät ! Ist das das Race Star SL ?
> 
> Hier mal nen Termin für Samstag, wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen, hab ja gedroht das ichs nochmal einstellen werde


 
Da werd ich mal zuhause anfragen, ob nix ist. Hatte vor Samstag zu fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werd' bekloppt, der Künni hat Eichentäfelung selbst in der Garage Ich sattle um in die Autobranche, dann wird's auch bei mir bald rustikal


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2010)

Wer hat der hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. Februar 2010)

aber Geld für nen vernünftigen Photoapparat fehlt  
dann muss ich mir das Maschinchen wohl mal leif und in Farbe ansehen


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2010)

Et geht nicht alles!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2010)

Zu Eiche passen eh besser Ölbilder, ich reich meinen Vorrat an 5dot1 baldigst in der Zehntscheune ein


----------



## Conbey (25. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand am Samstag schon was geplant?? 
Nach meinen Informationen soll es von oben trocken bleiben und ich 
würde dann gerne mal einen Funktionstest mit meinem neuen Rädchen 
machen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8621


----------



## Conbey (25. Februar 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8621





Willst du mich umbringen? Ich bin doch Monate nicht gefahren!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso? Dat is langsam und entspannt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. Februar 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Willst du mich umbringen? Ich bin doch Monate nicht gefahren!



Das ist halb so wild. Ich habe es mir gestern Abend bei Hubert gegeben und man hat auf mich gewartet. Die Jungs haben sogar netterweise den Eindruck vermittelt, dass das gar nicht so schlimm war. War auch `ne Supertour mit für mich großem Spassfaktor. Hat mir die Augen geöffnet, ist doch was anderes als Ville. Aber, kommt Zeit kommt Höhenmeter. Einzig das Wetter hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nach anfänglich gutem trockenem Wetter und "nur nassem Boden" hat es mittendrin angefangen zu regnen. So sind wir also nicht nur von unten, sondern auch noch von oben nass geworden. Und wir sahen aus wie die Tiere, die man gut als Schnitzel oder am Spieß essen kann. Zum Glück gibt es in Kommern eine Waschanlage, das Bike hätte ich so nicht in mein Auto geladen. Und ob das der Dirtworker sauber gekriegt hätte, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln. 
Gruß Robin
Also Conbey, nur Mut!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Das ist halb so wild. Ich habe es mir gestern Abend bei Hubert gegeben und man hat auf mich gewartet. Die Jungs haben sogar netterweise den Eindruck vermittelt, dass das gar nicht so schlimm war. War auch `ne Supertour mit für mich großem Spassfaktor. Hat mir die Augen geöffnet, ist doch was anderes als Ville. Aber, kommt Zeit kommt Höhenmeter. Einzig das Wetter hat uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Nach anfänglich gutem trockenem Wetter und "nur nassem Boden" hat es mittendrin angefangen zu regnen. So sind wir also nicht nur von unten, sondern auch noch von oben nass geworden. Und wir sahen aus wie die Tiere, die man gut als Schnitzel oder am Spieß essen kann. Zum Glück gibt es in Kommern eine Waschanlage, das Bike hätte ich so nicht in mein Auto geladen. Und ob das der Dirtworker sauber gekriegt hätte, wage ich fast zu bezweifeln.
> Gruß Robin
> Also Conbey, nur Mut!



War auch nicht so, warten gehört genaus zu ner lockeren Bikerunde dazu wie schieben, lachen und hetzerei  Wenn man nicht warten will muss man halt alleine fahren. Schön das es trotz der Panade Spass gemacht hat


----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> War auch nicht so, warten gehört genaus zu ner lockeren Bikerunde dazu wie schieben, lachen und hetzerei  Wenn man nicht warten will muss man halt alleine fahren. Schön das es trotz der Panade Spass gemacht hat



Genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2010)

Die Panade geht aus  Wer noch was davon haben will schleunigst in WP-Punkte verwandeln


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust Sonntag ein lockeres Ründchen zu drehen???? Wird auf jedenfall sehr locker, da meine Rippen bis dahin noch nicht fit sein werden!


----------



## Conbey (1. März 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust Sonntag ein lockeres Ründchen zu drehen????



Wo denn?



yogi71 schrieb:


> ...da meine Rippen bis dahin noch nicht fit sein werden!



?? Geflogen? Oder was ist passiert?


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2010)

Bei mir in der Ecke!


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2010)

Ich hoffe auch Dienstags noch auf königlich angepuperte Spareripps, damit locker & leicht auch dem Duden entsprechen - anonymer Bekennender....


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2010)

...aus dem Dialog: Geflogen bei mir in der Ecke: nicht Kniggefähig - Lehrerin im Umfeld ob des Kausativs befragen


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2010)

Das wird heute richtig entspannt! Heute gibt es WP Punkte! Lachen usw heute verboten, sonst Haue. Mich schmerzt es sehr.


----------



## Frorider86 (2. März 2010)

V O R S I C H T !

Mehrere Bäume liegen auf dem Ameisentrail.
Im ersten Abschnitt gleich in der ersten schnellen Rechtskurve,
Im zweiten Teil, mitten im Wald und zum Ende hin
Dritter Teil ist Frei.

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2010)

Bedankt, Fro, wir brauchten keine Bäume zum Schmeissen (& für die unteren Kurbeldienstränge galt Lachverbot) In den Hardtburgtrails liegen noch ein paar Karwenzmänner, ansonsten dicken Dank für die aktuellen Flugbeschränkungen  Der Pete @just-for-schlamm-riders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. März 2010)

Fein war es gestern! Billiger Wald ziemlich Querholzfrei! Hardtberg muss man aufpassen!


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2010)

Bedankt für deinen Windschatten, schnittiger Sahib!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2010)

Mittagsride mit Frau Navigationsministerin durch Alfterer Oberland und Kottenforst unter verschärften Userbedingungen von Yuma's GPS-Portal-Datei  Am Golfplatz vorbei an den Waldparkplatz, dort schon im tauigen Morast Noppen hinterlassend eine Vorfreude bekommen auf das Wechselspiel (Jetzt spar ich - jetzt spar ich nich') zwischen sonnengeweichtem Oberboden und schattigen=durchgefrorenen Passagen.
Labber, Lichter,Lecker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Olympische Qualitäten, Rahmenreissen, -schmeissen - alles geboten! Tolles Terrain - vielleicht dem Künni mal für Dienstag's unterbreiten Was für ein toller Tach! Der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2010)

Bist DU Dienstag dabei?


----------



## Bleiente (7. März 2010)

Du könntest mal das Personal an der himmlischen Pforte anmailen, die wissen meist besser wann er frei hat.


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2010)

Hab noch keinen Draht dahin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2010)

Per Blitzableiter bist du oben ONLINE  Kann desch im Moment noch nicht absehen, setz den Thread sonst gerne schon mal ins heimelige Terrain um Lass uns die Alfterer Ecke mal ins Auge fassen, ist wirklich seeeehr hübsch!   LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (8. März 2010)

Machen wir


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2010)

Frightnight & Nightride: 2. Nachtride rheinseits orientiert in die Herzen benachbarter Großstädte - lassen wir den Wald mal tauen, die Kiefern sich setzen (nach Cynthia) und nehmen mal die befestigten Uferregionen unter die Stollen - tragt euch mal fein ein - nebenbei könnte man den Ehrenfelder Radklau sondieren (bei Auffinden grillieren) ... Bis bald im Kalt... LG, KG, alles was ihr wollt, der Pete


----------



## Colt_A4 (8. März 2010)

Nabend,

wieviele KM fahrt ihr denn so?

LG
Rolf


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2010)

meistens so um die 30km

Pete, dat wird wirklich ein Frightnight! Denk an dicke Handschuhe


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2010)

So jetzt mal woanders 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9874


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2010)

Zustandsbeschreibung UrbanCityNightTrail UCNT: Mein Freund der Leinpfad hat zwischen den südlichen Teilen von Köln Sürth/Weiß/Rodenkirchen ordentlich Hochwasser abbekommen so dass sich die Böschung teilweise integriert auf dem Radweg befindet (Hoppel-di-Poppel-to-the-Max)  Lockeres Zeitkalkül nicht mehr möglich - & in Kombination mit versagendem Nahverkehr (siehe IG-Forum) kann selbst der kleine Cityride mal zur Elefantentour werden Nix spassig heute abend beim PeteMöge Vater Rhein beim nächsten Einsatz in Mehdorns Wohnzimmer enden.... LG, Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2010)

Fragt mich junge Frau auf dem Bahnsteig Köln Hbf: "Sag mal, fährst du manchmal auch durch's 7GB? Weil du so 'ne Lampe auf'm Kopf hast" Das macht mir SORGE - sind wir im Villewinter denn wirklich nur den Forstninjas aufgefallen mit ihren lockeren Dialogen? Das lässt mir getzt keine Ruh', lege noch mal 'nen geistigen Kaminscheit nach


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2010)

Hab's im Villethread reingesetzt - die Funkturmecke können wir für den N8ride für die nächste Zeit fast vergessen - einzige Alternative: der Tom kommt mit Mutters Kuchen in der Plauz' in die Brühler Richtung durch und fährt's zu Nix für ungut, aber die Furchen sind so tief - da kuckt nur noch das Headlight raus wenn man einmal drin ist  Von alleine "wächst" das jedenfalls so bald nicht zu....


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. März 2010)

Da muss ich aber viel Kuchen essen.....
Oder wir umfahren die Schützengräben einfach und legen so neue Trails an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. März 2010)

Oder du ißt einfach viel Kuchen und umfährst die Schützengräben. Die Kombination macht´s und schon haben wir viele neue Trails. Die werden natürlich nach dem Erbauer benannt: Tom 1, Tom 2, Tom 3 (wer jetzt logisch denken kann, weiß wie es weiter geht)...
So machst du dir selbst dein Denkmal bis in alle Bikeewigkeit.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2010)

Also - beruflich gefärbt denke ich, dass das Gedenken noch weiter geh'n sollte - Vorschlag wäre (ruhrpöttisch jefärbt) :  "Tom seine Mutter ihr Kuchen Trail Ia / IIb / IIIc" - & alle mit der "guten Butter" gepflügt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. März 2010)

Ach Pete, die Namen kann sich ja keiner merken, wie wär es mit Trail Käsekuchen, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte und Donut? 

Gruß Robin

PS: So´n Mist, jetzt hab ich Kuchenhunger.


----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2010)

Soderle,

das Wetter wird besser und schon erwachen alle aus dem Winterschlaf!

Schöne Tour heute, danke an alle die mitgefahren sind.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. März 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt was passiert, wenn die Uhr im März umgestellt wird. Dann bleibt es doch, wenn ich mich nicht irre, noch eine Stunde länger hell. Da werden wir bestimmt das ein oder andere im Winter vermisste Schaf wiederfinden.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2010)

Zum Warmkucken: Alle Folgen von Shawn-das-Schaf können hier in Kino-(und Kita-)ähnlicher Atmosphäre im Kinderrund verfolgt werden,
be prepared LG, der Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. März 2010)

Gute Idee mit den Kuchennahmen 
Schwarzwälder Trail,Streusel Trail,Donut Trail.....da bekommt man glatt hunger beim Radeln


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2010)

& für etwas mehr FLow die Donauwelle  oder "der Trail wo's mich zerstreuselt hat..."


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> oder "der Trail wo's mich zerstreuselt hat..."


Da gibt es ein Paar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (17. März 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Paar!



Dann dürfen die auch König-Zerstreusel-Trail genannt werden


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2010)

Schöne Abendrunde um den Hardtberg! Der Frühling kommt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. März 2010)

Warst du etwa schon wieder unterwegs? Ich dachte du hast Rippe?


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2010)

Geht auch mit Rippe!


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2010)

*Jawoll !!!
*
Heute endlich die erste Tour OHNE Jacke! Wie geil!!!!!​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. März 2010)

yogi du alte weichflöte ! bist du etwa bei dem milden winter mit jacke gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> yogi du alte weichflöte ! bist du etwa bei dem milden winter mit jacke gefahren ?


 
Ganz klar *ja*
Bin ja nicht so ein Eifelbursche wie Du!


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2010)

Eins live hat den ersten Flitzer der Saison gemeldet - datt war doch nich' etwa der Künni? Hab' das mit deinem "naked bike" wohl falsch verstanden,
liebes Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2010)

feine Tour gestern! Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2010)

Spreewald-gurken


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. März 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> feine Tour gestern! Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Nächsten Dienstag bin ich nicht dabei.



Schließe mich den Worten des Vorredners an. Doch was dann die Nacht kam, will ich keinem zumuten. Montezumas Rache, bin jetzt erstmal krank geschrieben.

Gruß Robin

PS: @ Yogi, denkst du an die Adresse?


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2010)

yes


----------



## Cubanita (25. März 2010)

Da ich einigermaßen neu in Bornheim - Sechtem bin, wollte ich mal hier im Thread nachfragen, ob mir einer von Euch eine vernünftige MTB Werkstatt in der Gegend von Bornheim nennen könnte, da ich leider nur sehr wenig selber schrauben kann  und an meinem Bike eine Wartung wieder fällig wäre.
Vielen Dank vorab.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2010)

Nur so aus Neugierde: Welche Adresse für Montezumas "Analen" soll dir Schamanen-Yogi den liefern? Ne E-Mail??? Ich wußte garnicht welch grobe Züge das Virenversenden erreicht hat - fahre mit euch demnächst nur noch in Gummitülle! Gute Besserung! Möge sich dein Durchfluss auf das notwendige reduzieren


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2010)

@Cubanita/Jörg: Einfach mal die Local-Matadoren befragen (YumaF, Othom) - ein paar Tomburger (TeamTomburg) residieren auch in den Hängen von Alfter und sind als überaus hilfswillig verschrieen LG, Pete.


----------



## Yuma-F (26. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Cubanita/Jörg: Einfach mal die Local-Matadoren befragen (YumaF, Othom) - ....


 
Hi Pete, du hast aber jetzt den Hornoc vergessen (WP-Team KoFo-Ville-Cux), der gehört auch dazu!!!

@Jörg: Bei kleineren Sachen am MTB (zB. Luft pumpen )kann ich auch helfen, einfach mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. März 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugierde: Welche Adresse für Montezumas "Analen" soll dir Schamanen-Yogi den liefern? Ne E-Mail??? Ich wußte garnicht welch grobe Züge das Virenversenden erreicht hat - fahre mit euch demnächst nur noch in Gummitülle! Gute Besserung! Möge sich dein Durchfluss auf das notwendige reduzieren



@ Pete: Man sollte nicht alles wissen, ist teilweise auch nicht gesund. Lass mir doch auch ein paar kleine Geheimnisse mit dem Schamanen (oder weißt du, wo es in Euskirchen einen Tapeten- und Farbenfachmann gibt?)
Die Gummitülle bitte in phosphoriszierend, dann kannst du den Weg leuchten und wir finden dich schnell wieder (wo du es dir ja zur Angewohnheit gemacht hast, erst später zu Touren dazuzustoßen, um vorher das Merkenicher Championsleaguefinale anzuschauen.)
Der Durchfluss ist gestoppt, und das ganz ohne Korken. Bis dato werd ich noch kein Kunde bei dir. Es lebe der Tee und das Zwieback. 

Bis denn Robin


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2010)

Hach ja, der gute alte ZwiebackSeit einem Menschenleben geschmackresistent


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2010)

Wenn es hilft, muss man den Geschmack ja nicht ändern. Und manchmal ist man halt nur froh, wenn alles drin bleibt und im weiteren in seinem natürlichen Aggregatzustand den Körper wieder verlässt.


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2010)

Liest sich als hättest du damit Körperöffnungen verstopft!  Zwieback ist ein NAHRUNGSMITTEL  Schon die Seemänner am Deister (oder liegt der etwa nicht so weit nördlich?) trugen ihn in Fässern mit sich! Ich leg ihn sogar manchmal auf Schürfwunden - dann krümmelts nur statt zu bluten


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2010)

Naja, das Steinhuder *Meer *ist nicht weit weg vom Deister.


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2010)

Ach ja, das Steinhuder Meer Man sagt ihm nach, es sei 2 Zwieback tief... Müßte man eigentlich biken können - bitte bei Gelegenheit mal scouten (& die Zusatzaufgabe lautet: finde einen Trail der NICHT an einer aalräuchernden Touri-Scheune vorbeiführt.... (ich weiss dass das unmöglich ist)) Sofa-aalend, der Pete


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. April 2010)

Alle die können mal hier bitte schauen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=362


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2010)

Kann nicht trotz Glied!


----------



## yogi71 (6. April 2010)

Den beiden Damen heute viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. April 2010)

Sonntag werden wir viel Waldweg und Asphalt fahren, das richtige zum wiedereinsteigen. Der ein oder andere Trail wird dabei sein. Hoffen wir auf schönes Wetter.


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2010)

@yogi: grmpfh, hat er's doch germerkt - Frauen biken höher... ohne Männers


----------



## Jarlsberg (6. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann man bei Euch einfach mal so mitfahren?
Ich bin vor einer Weile in den Süden Kölns gezogen und möchte nach etwa halbjähriger Pause wieder ins Biken einsteigen. Ich suche ne nette Gruppe, der ich mich anschliessen kann!

Würd mich freuen, was von Euch zu hören!

Gruss,

Jarlsberg / Karsten


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. April 2010)

Klaro,wir nehmen doch gerne neue Gesichter mit und zeigen ihnen die wenigen schönen Plätze die wir in der Ville haben!! 
Einfach das LMB im Auge behalten,Dienstags gibt es in der Regel eine Tour in Brühl!!


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kann man bei Euch einfach mal so mitfahren?
> Ich bin vor einer Weile in den Süden Kölns gezogen und möchte nach etwa halbjähriger Pause wieder ins Biken einsteigen. Ich suche ne nette Gruppe, der ich mich anschliessen kann!
> ...


 
Einfach Dienstags vorbei kommen! 


Das war gestern fein! Bis 20.30 Uhr kein Licht benötigt!


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2010)

Erste Mückenkulturen und zarte Nesselchen konnten bereits gesichtet werden, bitte in die "Einführungsrunde" mit einbauen - die schönsten Plattenreparaturen waren immer die mit Mücken - vielleicht mal simulieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jarlsberg (7. April 2010)

Das hört sich ja gut an, werde auf jeden Fall an einem der kommenden Dienstage mal mit von der Partie sein! 
Macht ihr auch am Wochenende Touren? Unter der Woche könnt manchmal knapp mit der Arbeit werden...


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Erste Mückenkulturen und zarte Nesselchen konnten bereits gesichtet werden, bitte in die "Einführungsrunde" mit einbauen - die schönsten Plattenreparaturen waren immer die mit Mücken - vielleicht mal simulieren



Ich hatte am Dienstag mal eine Simulation gestartet(direkt am See  ) und so wie gehetzt wurde,ich solle mich beeilen,hatten die Anderen bestimmt panische Angst das die kleinen Blutsauger jeden moment aus dem Unterholz ihren Angriff starten


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an, werde auf jeden Fall an einem der kommenden Dienstage mal mit von der Partie sein!
> Macht ihr auch am Wochenende Touren? Unter der Woche könnt manchmal knapp mit der Arbeit werden...


 

Ja Sonntag zum Beispiel, aber da wird ein MTB benötigt!

Hey Tom, wer hat den gehetzt???
wie sieht es mit der Sattelstütze aus, hast Du mal gemessen?


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. April 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Tom, wer hat den gehetzt???
> wie sieht es mit der Sattelstütze aus, hast Du mal gemessen?



Nieeeemand hat gehetzt oh mein König 
Es ist eine 30,9er Stütze,aber die ist auch nicht grade....hab ich Gestern gesehen!


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2010)

So kennen wir IHN, immer "leicht" & "langsam" & der Rest des Pelotons knapp am Pneumotorax vorbei...


----------



## Jarlsberg (8. April 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja Sonntag zum Beispiel, aber da wird ein MTB benötigt!



Daran soll es nicht scheitern!  
Wo und wann findet man Euch denn Sonntags?


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2010)

Bekommst ne PN


----------



## Jarlsberg (8. April 2010)

das wár nett, dank dir!


----------



## Bleiente (8. April 2010)

Sonntag,
werd noch skeptisch, viel Waldweg und Asphalt fahren höhrt sich nach  verkapptem km/Hm fressen an, Werd mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2010)

Sind max.40km! Tour wird auch ein wenig spontan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2010)

Ne, was waren das noch Zeiten (wo ohne Vorab-Gemecker losgetammelt wurde...)


----------



## Yuma-F (10. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Erste Mückenkulturen und zarte Nesselchen konnten bereits gesichtet werden, bitte in die "Einführungsrunde" mit einbauen - die schönsten Plattenreparaturen waren immer die mit Mücken - vielleicht mal simulieren


 
Hallo Pete,
gegen die Mückenplage hilft das Trockenlegen der Sumpfgebiete oberhalb von Brühl/Hürth, garantiert. Ein vergleichbares Projekt haben wir hier bei uns im Vorgebirge schon vor gut 200 Jahren positiv abgeschlossen, fast keine Mücken bei uns. Gut..was?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2010)

ihr müsst einfach mehr in den alpinen höhenlagen der eifel fahren, mücken haben hier oben kaum überlebenschancen bei der kälte und dem geringen sauerstoffgehalt in der luft !


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2010)

Unser Problem liegt darin dass wir sie aus dem Flachland in den Klamotten scheinbar mitbringen - wir müßten quasi auf der Höhe von Euskirchen begast werden


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Unser Problem liegt darin dass wir sie aus dem Flachland in den Klamotten scheinbar mitbringen - wir müßten quasi auf der Höhe von Euskirchen begast werden



das mit dem begasen bekomm ich hin


----------



## yogi71 (10. April 2010)

dat glaub ich!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2010)

Schöne Runde heute. Danke für die nette Begleitung, das Bike ist nur staubig geworden. Kein Matsch. 
Werde mich dann mal an meine Hinteradnabe machen und die checken. Nabe hat nun doch ziemlich viel Spiel, und 54km mit leicht angezogener HR Bremse macht auch keinen Spaß, ich merke meine Beine.

Bis bald!

Dienstag geht es ab Hardtburg los. Wer hat Lust???

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jarlsberg (11. April 2010)

Das war auf jeden Fall ein guter Wiedereinstieg, habe bemerkt, wie viel ich das Mountainbiken in letzter Zeit vermisst habe!
Vielen Dank auch für die Führung Jürgen, ich werde so bald ich Zeit hab gerne wieder mitkommen.

Gruss,
Karsten


----------



## Bleiente (11. April 2010)

Hab es doch gerochen,
bei dir gibt es immer Gratisproben, 30% extra sind meist im Paket dabei. Bei uns war es spontan ganz easy, haben mal kurz dank deiner Feinjustierung und Kino für den Rest mit dem Sessellift für uns alle (kleiner Ausflug) gescouted.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (12. April 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ihr müsst einfach mehr in den alpinen höhenlagen der eifel fahren, mücken haben hier oben kaum überlebenschancen bei der kälte und dem geringen sauerstoffgehalt in der luft !


 

Das mit dem geringen Sauerstoffgehalt hat leider noch andere Nebenwirkungen ....  (Fällt aber nicht immer auf.)


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2010)

Lieber Hubert, nur mal so für die heimische Ökobilanz - was für Gase schweben dir so vor?  Will ich das wirklich wissen? Gehe mit mir ins Konklave, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2010)

Yeehaa, großangelegtes Überhangmandat zur We--Tomburger-Tour feststellbar; Muttern freigestellt für Teilnahme! (Das schaffen wir schon, der Tom und der Conbey sind ja auch dabei) Kochlöffel schärfend, Bereitschaftdienst-beseelt! Le Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Stimmt,wenn Markus und ich uns die Tour zumuten dann schafft deine bessere Hälfte die auch...ganz ohne Probleme


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. April 2010)

Ich bin leider raus habe ich gestern Abend erfahre. Junior sitting am Vormittag


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Ach menno......
Du bist ja sooooooo gemein!!Weißt du was,ich leih dir den Hänger,das ist auch extra training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2010)

@Tom: ....in "zumuten" steckt ja "zu Mutti" quasi schon drin; - Mensch, haben wir 'ne lebendige Sprache!


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

~Tom~ schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,wenn Markus und ich uns die Tour zumuten dann schafft deine bessere Hälfte die auch...ganz ohne Probleme



Hey hey, stell uns mal nicht schlechter da wie wir sind! Schließlich waren wir gestern trainieren! 



WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich bin leider raus habe ich gestern Abend erfahre. Junior sitting am Vormittag



Schade schade...


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. April 2010)

Echt wo denn? Da war ich leider nicht dabei würde mir auch gut tun


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

Tja, als du weg warst, haben wir die richtigen Klopper der Ville ausgepackt und sind die 
höchsten Berge und wildesten Trails gefahren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Jaja,Markus hat auf den letzten 20 KM noch 25hm geschafft 

Simon,du warst dabei,aber der böse Baum der gegen deinen Kopf gedonnert ist hat dir,mal wieder,das Gedächniss geraubt


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Simon,du warst dabei,aber der böse Baum der gegen deinen Kopf gedonnert ist hat dir,mal wieder,das Gedächniss geraubt


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

Naja,vielleicht vergisst du Sonntag auch das du Juniorsitting machen musst und stehst unerwartet an der Tomburg....mit dem Spruch,wie bin ich denn hierhin gekommen


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. April 2010)

Ich arbeite dran


----------



## Conbey (16. April 2010)




----------



## ~TOM~ (16. April 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich arbeite dran




 Das wäre.........SPITZE !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. April 2010)

Heute 6.30 h durchgehende Nebeldecke über der heimischen Seenplatte - sah aus wie ein großes ganzes vom Ex-Pilz besehen... Es flog ein Büschel Rehe vor mir her auf der Flucht vor dem einzigen Flugobjekt in NRW - Heißluftballon um 6.45 h. Ich wußte garnicht das es so früh morgens schon Gas gibt


----------



## Conbey (17. April 2010)

> Ich wußte garnicht das es so früh morgens schon Gas gibt



Na du hast doch anscheinend auch Gas gegeben! 
Um 6.30 Uhr in der Ville....


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. April 2010)

Geile Uhrzeit


----------



## yogi71 (17. April 2010)

Der übt schonmal für den Harz!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. April 2010)

*Die Idee:*



> Ich mÃ¶chte hier mal die Idee in den Raum stellen, eventuell mal etwas fÃ¼r einen guten Zweck zu tun! Dies natÃ¼rlich mit einer sportlichen AktivitÃ¤t , wie z.B FAHRRADFAHREN
> 
> Da wir ja jetzt so schÃ¶ne WP Teams haben (insg. 3), kam uns der Gedanke dies mit einer guten Aktion zu kombinieren.
> 
> D.h fÃ¼r jeden eingefahrenen Punkt im Winterpokal der Teams wird ein kleiner Betrag gespendet.



*Der Spendenzweck:*



> Als Hannoveraner und bekennender 96-Fan trauere ich um einen der besten Torwarte, der gestern von uns gegangen ist.
> 
> Daher wÃ¤re mein Vorschlag, http://www.stiftung-kinderherz.de/index.php?id=507 zu unterstÃ¼tzen



*Der (freiwillige) Spendenbetrag der Teammitglieder:*



> Hier ein Vorschlag von mir!
> 
> Wie sieht es mit 5 Cent pro Punkt im WP aus?? Zuviel zu wenig???



Und die Teams sind geradelt und gebiked, haben die NÃ¤chte zu Tagen (Dank der guten Helm-Licht-Technik) gemacht und sich bei Wind, Wetter und Kyrill aus dem Haus gequÃ¤lt. Sogar Lauf-, Schwimm und andere sportliche AktivitÃ¤ten wurden in den Winterpokal eingetragen um die Punkte nach oben zu treiben. Somit ist eine stattliche Summe von Ã¼ber 200 â¬ zusammen gekommen, die der Stiftung Kinderherz zu Gute kommen soll. 

Und hier unser Teamaufruf:

Vielleicht mÃ¶chte noch der Ein oder Andere seine erquÃ¤lten Winterpunkte in einen Spendenbeitrag umwandeln (Punkte * 0,05 â¬) und die Stiftung unterstÃ¼tzen. Ich bitte dann um PN. 

Im Namen der Just-for-fun-riders bedanke ich mich fÃ¼r eure Spendenbereitschaft

und wÃ¼nsche euch fÃ¼r das Bikejahr 2010 blessur- und unfallfreien Erfolg.

Robin


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2010)

Och, menno, seit dem Raab sind Blessuren doch wieder das Salz in der Suppe! Der eine oder andere Brombeerkratzer (habe dieser Tage beim Radhändler wieder eine vorzügliche Arbeit derselben bestaunen dürfen) darf doch drin sein - wir fahren schließlich in der rauhen Mutter Natur spazieren...


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2010)

@Robin: Ist auch Brombeerranken-forciertes Blut spendenfähig? Hab da mal 'nen Partybecher abgefüllt!


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2010)

Harz wir kommen. Noch wenige Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (22. April 2010)

Kommt bloß alle heil wieder!!!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Will gar nit mehr hin, hab Bremsverbot!  Ich schraub 'se ab und folge der Gravitation, kann ja mit der Zunge entschleunigen


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. April 2010)

Nimm nicht die Raab Bremse,das würde dein schönes Gesicht noch mehr entstellen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2010)

Hey Pete, sieh zu dat die Zung net ins Vorderrad kommt ! Denk dran wer später bremst ist länger schnell.

Wünsch euch ein schönes Harz-Wochenende ! Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar schöne Tourberichte & Bilder dazu.

Hubert


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Ay'ay', Capitano! Die Diggi schon im Bordgepäck für den "Harzer Roller"


----------



## Bleiente (22. April 2010)

Akkus voll, Fotograf ist schon in den Startlöchern
Gehen jetzt erst mal Kalorien bunkern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2010)

Bin startklar, setze mich schonmal ins Auto,damit ich pünktlich los kann!

Bis moin!

Hubert, Bericht und Bilder werden kommen!


----------



## Bleiente (22. April 2010)

Na toll, 
da müssen wir Dir ja schon morgen die Vorfreuderänder aus den Augen pinseln. Welche  Raststätte hätten wir den gern?
So viel Autopolsteschminke hat ja keiner einfach so.
Ps. gleich schreibt der Pete, trommelt schon den Fingern, tarrapp tarrapp tarrapp


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2010)

Uhren schon auf Harzzeit umgestellt (Februar vermutlich wegen der Durchschnittstemperatur)


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. April 2010)

Viel Spass


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. April 2010)

Jap Viel Spaß und seht zu dass alles heil bleibt.


----------



## Bleiente (24. April 2010)

Alle heile, brauchen Schrauben und Kabelraschbinder


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2010)

So, die Harzer sind gesund und mit eine breiten grinsen zurück! Fein wars.

Wer ist denn heute alles dabei?? pete?


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2010)

Hier ein paar schöne Impressionen aus dem Harz2010. (ca.25km,530Hm)

Der 1.Tag (Ankunft in der Unterkunft und kl.Erkundungsfahrt)




















Ausser ein paar lockeren Schrauben....... an den Bikes natürlich. PERFEKT!


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2010)

Der 2.Tag im Harz....es sollte von Braunlage zum Brocken gehen und dann über Torfhaus zurück. (ca.40km,1300Hm)



























































Besonders hat der Märchenweg (Torfhaus) gefallen.


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2010)

Der 3.Tag sollte die Hausrunde des Gastgebers werden. (ca.58km und 1000Hm)
Bilder sagen alles.




















































Die Tour war perfekt, wir hatten sehr sehr sehr viel Spass! *Wir kommen wieder.......* aber leider lässt sich das wohl nicht mehr toppen.(Wetter perfekt, Gegend perfekt, Mitfahrer perfekt)


Danke an die Anderen:

Chillmirage
Bleiente
Pete04
DocSchoof
Micha

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2010)

Ne, war dat schön! Ich spür das Bachbett schon wieder am Hintern! (da wo's der Weg ausging) - wird heut' wegen Väterlichem Urlaub nit klappen, Herr Yogi - isch bimmel heut' abend mal durch LG, Harzzäpfchen


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2010)

Hey Karsten, war ja noch ne schöne Runde! Danke
Hier ein paar Daten für die Statistik:

42km/601Hm und 17er Schnitt! 

Hoffentlich bis bald.

@Chris,schön das Du vorbei gekommen ist!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Jarlsberg (28. April 2010)

Jawoll, war echt nett!
Perfektes Wetter und kaum jemand unterwegs, viel besser gehts nicht.
Bis demnächst,
Karsten


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2010)

Gibt's in den alten Bundesländern eigentlich so 'ne XXL-Bockwurst? Habe eigentlich alle Rindersorten durch - wir müssen den Michael warnen - er hat potentiell 'nen Wanderer verspeist!


----------



## yogi71 (29. April 2010)

Wer hat denn heute abend Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2010)

B'reitschaft!Schnief...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2010)

He, bei soviel Perfektion im Brockengürtel fällt's mir auf: was hat gefehlt & ist verbesserungswürdig: DIE PERFEKTE FRISUR  Wir waren auf dem Brocken so...sooo....SCHWITZIG Da mehr Haar bei mir vermutlich nich mehr geht  bleibt nur Training bis unverschwitzt oben ankommen!
Na, Mädchen, datt iss mal ne Aufgabe


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2010)

Fein war es gestern, Wetter hat super mitgespielt. Petes neue Geheimtipps sind bekannt gewesen. 
Nette Mitfahrer, einer meinte sein Rad neben einem "Brückchen" zu parken und nahm für sein linkes Bein eine Schlammpackung bis zum Knie mit. (uupps wollten wir doch gar nicht erwähnen)
Dann ist es doch gut das wenigstens die Zapfstellen auf dem Friedhof schon wieder funktionieren!!!

Ansonsten ruhige Tour. Danke meinen Mitfahrern.

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2010)

Die Dienstagsrunde wird immer komplexer... Gestern war ein Geologe dabei der sich nicht zu schade war die Wadenprobe aus Knappsacks altem Güllebach zu ziehen - die ockerbraune Wade war fortan unser Wegbegleiter, und permanent piepte sein Geigerzähler  Ne, das war kein Pulsmesser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2010)

Nee wat sin wir gemein! Wie gut das wir hot-cilli nicht beim Namen genannt haben!

Hoffentlich taucht er mal wieder bei uns auf!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2010)

& mit DEM Bein


----------



## hot-cilli (6. Mai 2010)

DEM Bein geht es so weit ganz gut...
Ich bin gestern dann mal von der Haustür aus in die Ville gerollt. Die Verbindungsetappe durch das Marienfeld und über das Fürstenbergmaar, weiter nach Berrenrath und dann hoch nach Knappsack ist nicht so dolle, aber dieses eine mal... Dann ab über die Seeenplatte, unter der Lux durch, Ober-, Mittel-, Unter-See, Heiderbergsee, rüber zwischen den engstehenden Bäumen durch und immer schön entlang der Lux. Dann wieder durch die Rinne und die Furth... bah das riecht auch schon so komisch. Weiter gehts entlang und über die Lux bis zu der Stelle, an der ich dieses mal abgestiegen bin! Nur dann, Schock, wo zum Geier sind die Wollkneule? Dieses mal sind sie ein gutes Stück weiter links gewesen und dieses mal bin ich mitten durch! Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen Güllebach und Schaafschei&% ich wüste nicht, was ich nehmen würde, warscheinlich, dass was übrig bleibt...
Nun denn, auf dem Friedhof erst mal einen Riegel und den ganzen Unrat von Bike gepopelt und die Verbindungsetappe zurück gestrampelt. Am Ende waren es geschmeidige 65km, jede Menge Dreck, zwei blau gefrohrene Zehen und die Gewissheit, eine tolle Tour in der Sonne gefahren zu sein. Danke nochenmal an Pete und Yogi für die schönen Wege und Eure tiefe Anteilnahme, was das Bein betrifft. Bis die Tage
Michael


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2010)

Wir hängen nicht nur am Bein, sondern auch an Dir Sind ja keine Fußfetischisten Hammertour für "mal so eben" - Chapeau! Es gibt keinerlei historisch verbrieften Hintergrund welcher Mensch dieses Aluprofi
über den "Abfluß" gesemmelt hat - es gibt aber sehr wohl Erfahrungswerte
ab welcher Reifenbreite (vorzugsweise 2.1) man(n) in das Profil paßt und 1a Bremswerte erfährt...Sollte sich die Wade positiv entwickeln wären wir 
für ein Feedback dankbar, wir "taufen" dann die Generation Armstrong vor 
Ort im Ganzkörperbad  LG, der Pete.


----------



## hot-cilli (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Pete,
der Wade geht es gut und dem Rest der dran hängt auch. 
Getauft bin ich schon und das eine mal reicht mir Ich denke auch, das vor Ort zu klein ist, um alle ganz Körper zu taufen, also...
LG, Michael die Wade


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2010)

@Yogi: beim mehrfachen Drüberscrollen sehen mir die Harzzeugen zu harmlos aus - ham wir nich' zumindest eins wo's mal wer ordentlich auf der Schnauz' liecht??? Semmel's gerne rein, auch die feuchten Seiten der Sportart wollen gekannt sein!!!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2010)

ich such et raus!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2010)

Bussi


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2010)

Soderle, morgen um Euskirchen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9907


----------



## Conbey (10. Mai 2010)

Hmm...wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist, werde ich etwas durch die Ville gondeln.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Mai 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Soderle, morgen um Euskirchen!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9907



Ich würd`ja so gern mitkommen. Hab mich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen rar gemacht, ist halt viel zu tun im neuen Heim. Mal schaun, vielleicht kurzfristig. 

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2010)

Ruf mich an und sag Bescheid! Würd mich freuen!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2010)

...und hier mal der Beweis das die Teufelsschlucht keine fetten Lenker mag - konnten uns nur mit Rubic's-Cube-Erfahrung aus dem Ding befreien



Von wegen: Na joah, desch pascht schon! Da ist der F-Weg ja Mutti's feine Kinderstube gegen! Gefühlt von den 864 Hm die Hälfte das Bike auf der Schulter gehabt - da bleiben wir mal dran


----------



## supasini (11. Mai 2010)

immer wieder schön - aber jeder muss diese Er-gehung mal gemacht haben um zu wissen, dass man auf dem Ferschweiler Plateau zwar gigantisch biken kann, aber eben nicht auf dem HWW durch die Teufelsschlucht 
(hab ich auch schon gemacht: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/TransEifel_2004/transeifel_2004.html#TE04-4 )


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2010)

Soderle,

für morgen.Regenrisiko liegt bei 35%

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9907

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (11. Mai 2010)

> immer wieder schön - aber jeder muss diese Er-gehung mal gemacht haben  um zu wissen, dass man auf dem Ferschweiler Plateau zwar gigantisch  biken kann, aber eben nicht auf dem HWW durch die Teufelsschlucht
> (hab ich auch schon gemacht



 Ja, ja, hatten die Spaltenbreite an der Teufelsschlucht schon ganz verdrängt (Anno dazumal zu Fuß). Meiner Meinung nach, ist auch bei ausgefeiltester Hebetechnik die Passage nur bis zu Lenkerbreiten von <70 cm wirklich zu empfehlen. Passenden Imbus nicht vergessen! Ansonsten die vielen kleinen Treppchen zurück oder das Bike über die Klippen abseilen und gelassen zu Fuß einsammeln.
War dennoch absolut klasse, da dies im unseren Fall nur der verblockte vorletzte Abschnitt war.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2010)

@supasini: Das Wie-geht-das-Bike-durch's-Stein?-Foto war intuitiv fast identisch gewählt - logischer Schluß: nur so passt's durch


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2010)

Huuubbbääääääät!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin, will es versuchen!

Eben hat mich einer mit seiner Autotür *ausgebremst!*

Wollte an nem Auto vorbei, da meinte ne Tussi sie müsste die Tür noch vor mir aufmachen!
Mal schaun was meine Knochen morgen sagen, spür meine Rücken etwas. Die Schürfwunden an Bein,Arm und Rippen beachte ich mal nicht!
Kurbel, Pedale usw hab ich schon ausgetauscht,d.h. mein Bike will.
Leider hab ich keine Rippen usw auf Lager!

Wenn dan steig ich morgen in Blankenheim aus oder halte in Mechernich meinen Schädel aus dem Fenster!

Du weißt ja, Unkraut vergeht nicht!

Gruß

Jürgen der ein wenig Schmerzen hat!


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Mai 2010)

Na dann Wünsche ich gut Besserung. Ich hoffe nur für dich dass es morgen nicht zu sehr weh tut


----------



## Bleiente (12. Mai 2010)

Rippen kenn ich, sind sehr nett. Bin mal mit Rad einfach so auf ein Mäuerchen gekippt (knack, knirscht klasse). Am nächsten Tag wollt ich sterben, 2 Wochen lang. und nie wieder lachen.:kotz:
Vielleicht hilft auch Fibrinkleber


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Huuubbbääääääät!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob ich morgen dabei bin, will es versuchen!
> 
> ...



Jou Yogi, mach dir kein Stress. Lieber mal nen Tag ausspannen und erholen sonst hat man je nach dem lange was davon ! Wünsche dir guten Genesungsschlaf, vielleicht bis morgen.
Hubert


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin,

bin fit und bin dabei! Freu mich, bis nachher

Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2010)

Alles klaro ! Bis nachher. Wird zwar etwas feucht von unten schätz ich aber die Berieselung bleibt laut wetterbericht aus


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2010)

Das gehört dazu, werd mich jetzt langsam Richtung DB begeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2010)

Wieviel? Wie lange? Wie hoch? und war et denn wenigstens verdammt schön? ...wenn schon Bereitschaft dann macht mich wenigstens neidisch! LG, Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wieviel? Wie lange? Wie hoch? und war et denn wenigstens verdammt schön? ...wenn schon Bereitschaft dann macht mich wenigstens neidisch! LG, Pete.



Hier der Link zum Tourbericht: [ KLICK ]

Yogi schaut sichs besser nicht an und trinkt sich nochn Kasten auf den Speichennippel


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wieviel? Wie lange? Wie hoch? und war et denn wenigstens verdammt schön? ...wenn schon Bereitschaft dann macht mich wenigstens neidisch! LG, Pete.



Wieviel? Ganze 10km
Wie lange? ca. ne 1h
Wie hoch? 210Hm
verdammt schön? 

Nach zehn Kilometer meinte eine meiner vielen Speichen sie müsste brechen!

Hubäät, schöne Bilder nur ich bin nirgendwo drauf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2010)

Hab eins da, ist aber dank meiner Hightech Kamera ziemlich unscharf. Kann natürlich auch am fotografierten Objekt liegen  Muss mir dringend ne neue Digicam zulegen !


----------



## Bleiente (14. Mai 2010)

Schlechtes Karma, machst wohl nur Unfug Herr Zerstörnix oder klebt Pech und Schwefel an deinen Reifen?
Na, dann seh mal zu, dass dein Rädchen am Mittwoch wieder einsatzbereit ist. 
Wenn nicht, kurze PN reicht, bring dir dann der Kleenen ihren ROCKHOPPER mit.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2010)

Wer den Schaden..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (14. Mai 2010)

Zur Lockerung
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6462


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2010)

So, bin wieder startklar!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Zur Lockerung
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6462



 Kein Kommentar


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2010)

Komisch, die Typen auf Antonie's Bikestürzen sehen alle gleich aus - muss wohl der private Crash-Test-Dummy sein


----------



## hot-cilli (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Pete,
ich wollte nur an passender Stelle vermelden, dass das Bein ganz normal ist, die Haare sind noch dran und das Kribbeln ist verschwunden.
Was macht denn deine Sprunglust? Und welche Worte hast du bei ausgeschalteter Kammera gefunden?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2010)

Lieber Michael, danke der Nachfrage Die Sprunglust: ungebrochen! War ja gemessen an den zur Verfügung gestellten Möglichkeiten (Teufelsschlucht & Superwurzeltrail runter zur Prüm) eher der "Tanz auf dem Kiesel" - von der Jury (unbeeinflußt vom im Film zu sehenden Künstler! Anm.d.Verf.) geschnitten wurden epische Erklärungen zu Sonneneinfallwinkel, just im Moment des "Steinchenquerens" auftretendem Glitsch & all das Zeug was so 'nen blitzsauberen Wegschmiss NATÜRLICH absolut plausibel faselt! Dumm war halt keine Line durchdacht zu haben; so kam mir erst in der Luft befindlich in den Sinn mal zu schauen wo ich im Hang denn so einschlage: i.d.Fall 1a-Wackerbrocken, welcher die Gabel dermaßen einstauchte dass ich schon wieder in der Luft war bevor ich meine Landung verarbeitet hatte... Trage natürlich noch die adelnden Waldbodennadeln im Haar (des Bikers Narben geschlagener Schlachten)
LG & immer schön die Speichennippel kontrollieren, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2010)

Hossa, wie kann 1 Videobeweis nur soviel Hohn & Spott ernten - Tendenz zum "Thor des Monats"


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2010)

Schöne feine Runde mit einem neuen Gesicht!
Das Wetter war Klasse, Freunde es geht dem Sommer entgegen!

Der erste Verlust ist zu vermelden wir haben unseren Conbey verloren. Langes suchen hat nix gebracht, er war wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.

Wir dachten er wär am Bomebnkrater und wollte den zwei Freeridern mal zeigen wie das richtig geht! Aber nix!

Sollte nach 24h nix sein, müssen wir die erste Verlustmeldung anzeigen!
Dat fängt ja jut an!

In diesem Sinne

dat Yogi, dat morgen im Ahrtal üben jeht!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2010)

Hoffentlich erkennen wir dich noch mit deinem neuen Gesicht! Gibt's was neues vom Markus oder ist er eins mit dem Wald geworden? Ach ja, die Jungväter - immer so spontan!


----------



## Conbey (19. Mai 2010)

Ja ja, die grüne Hölle!  Erst hab ich auf den Rest gewartet und dann bin ich einfach 
dieser blonden Joggerin, mit den großen Ohren, hinterher! ABER...ich hab gemerckt, 
dass meine Kondition noch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt! Sie ist mir einfach locker davon
gejoggt! 

Und die Freerider...als ich angekommen am Bombenkrater, sind die abgehauen! Hatten
die Tränen in den Augen stehen, dass ihnen ein alter Sack wie ich noch was vormacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2010)

War es nicht eben jene grüne Hölle die wir schon im Vorjahr gefühlt tagtäglich durchquerten auf den ebenso tagtäglich an der selben Stelle befindlichen 1a-tip-top-Superforsthighways ? Verfahren? Pah! Geduckt hinter Brombeerhecken hast du vermutlich konditionsreduziert die Meute vorbeiradeln lassen, das Bike mit Laub abgedeckt und bist im Schatten der Dämmerung (Guter Begriff, in der Dämmerung kann der normale Schatten ja so richtig nix) wimmernd nach Hause geschluppt!? Naaaaaaa, war's nicht so? Fahre mal Spuren sichern - wenn uns jetzt schon in der Ville Leute abhanden kommen brauchen wir uns in der Fremde ja gar nicht mehr zu melden Zwinkernd zweifelnd, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ja ja, die grüne Hölle!  Erst hab ich auf den Rest gewartet und dann bin ich einfach
> dieser blonden Joggerin, mit den großen Ohren, hinterher! ABER...ich hab gemerckt,
> dass meine Kondition noch sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt! Sie ist mir einfach locker davon
> gejoggt!
> ...



Halt! Das mit den großen Ohren macht allerdings alles wieder plausibel - so mancher unter uns Ohrfetischisten D) hat nach solcher Sichtung schon mit Pulsrasen, Pubertööt oder einfach nur pulsierendem Pedalieren zu kämpfen gehabt - der Conbey hat somit den AliBi ! Verständnisvoll, der Pete (ganz Ohr)


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2010)

Fullface + Halstuch hochgezogen = 150 Euronen ab heute - getarnt als Buhrka-Verbot = wie gut dass wir so ausgeprägt Sommer haben, da sind
die Biker ja ausser Gefahr!


----------



## Conbey (20. Mai 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Halt! Das mit den großen Ohren macht allerdings alles wieder plausibel - so mancher unter uns Ohrfetischisten D) hat nach solcher Sichtung schon mit Pulsrasen, Pubertööt oder einfach nur pulsierendem Pedalieren zu kämpfen gehabt - der Conbey hat somit den AliBi ! Verständnisvoll, der Pete (ganz Ohr)


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2010)

Sonntag Tour in der Voreifel! Billiger Wald, Kreuzweingarten,Hardtwald, Steinbach usw
Wer hat Lust?

LMB kommt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2010)

Schade, aber bin Sonntag schon aufm EifelCross sons wär ich mitjekommen.
Wünsch euch ne schöne Tour, auf das die Speichen halten


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2010)

Gestern Fahrtraining mit Felix.....die Speiche hält.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2010)

Wer Sonntag Zeit und Lust hat?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2010)

War die Königin mit, Commandante? Waren heute mit dem Doblo-Gespann (Wagen voll Gören / Hänger voll Bikes = umgekehrt wär's ein ruhiger Tag gewesen) vom Saarbachtal in Kreuzberg vorbeigekommen - bei Sichtung des Trails an der Bahnschranke kaum zu glauben das wir dort rausgeschreddert sind (die Gute nadelt noch!) LG, der Pete, Bikekonvoiguide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (24. Mai 2010)

war echt ne schöne tour gestern


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2010)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> war echt ne schöne tour gestern



Das war es! Perfektes Wetter! Schön das soviele mitgefahren sind.

Bis bald (Dienstag?)

Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2010)

So der erste Videoversuch mit neuer Kamera, von der gestrigen Tour! Bekannter Trail in der Nähe einer Sperre!!!


----------



## Jarlsberg (24. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ne schöne, gemütliche Tour, genau das richtige für nen Sonntag Nachmittag!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2010)

Muss die Tour für heute leider rausnehmen! Werde eventuell Do oder Fr was reinstellen! Kommt auf das Wetter an!


----------



## Scale30 (26. Mai 2010)

Wie sich schon herumgesprochen hat, habe ich Anfang des Monats geheiratet, was prinzipell ein tolles Ereignis ist, jedoch ein paar Umstände mit sich bringt. Ich habe nämlich nach Fürth in Bayern geheiratet. Daher muß ich mich an dieser Stelle leider von euch allen verabschieden. Ich wäre sehr gerne noch mal mit euch allen MTB gefahren, leider ist das Bike nach meiner Hochzeitsreise bereits in Fürth verblieben. Mein Traktor hat sich dort auch bereits im Fürther Stadtwald bewährt.

Neben einem neuen Namen und einer neuen Adresse gibt es auch ein neues Bikegebiet und einen neuen Job. Nur der Mann ist wieder der alte vor der Zeit in Köln. Meine Firma versetzt mich nun einen Monat früher als geplant in die Konzerntochter nach München, wo aus dem Controller jetzt ein Bilanzbuchhalter werden soll. Oder anders herum gesagt, das Pendeln geht weiter, das Weiterlernen geht weiter und auch das Biken geht irgendwie weiter. 

Wenn jemand von euch mal in München oder Großraum Nürnberg/Fürth voreikommt, ist er herzlichst eingeladen, mich zu besuchen. Ich zeige euch gerne unsere Trails in Franken und München. 

Der Account hier im Forum bleibt bestehen, dort könnt ihr mich erreichen. JFFR-Mitglieder sollten auf Yogis Adressliste auch meine Adresse finden. 

Die bayerische Niederlassung der JFFR hat ihr Richtfest am Samstag, 29.05.2010 in Fürth und die Zweigstelle in München wird am 15.6. eröffnet.  ...Und ich bin der Kapitän!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Mai 2010)

Die JFFR haben jetzt eine Zweitniederlassung, die müssen wir natürlich mal besuchen!
LG
Jürgen


----------



## Günni0808 (27. Mai 2010)

@Scale: Herzlichen Glückwunsch von uns Beiden. Auf das Angebot nach Fürth zu kommen, kommen wir gerne bei Zeiten mal zurück. Neue Bikegebiete sind immer interessant.


----------



## Bleiente (27. Mai 2010)

@ Scale
   Tja, denn!
  Die Alpen sind näher und die Biergärten mit Knödeln in sämtlichen Variationen zahlreicher, nur den Kümmel könnten sie in den Gerichten ruhig weglassen (meine Meinung). Hoffe, du musst die Strecke Fürth/München nicht jeden Tag bewältigen.
  Wünsche dir das Allerbeste was die neue Ecke zu bieten hat.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2010)

Danke für's Printing, Nadja....& Pfüati


----------



## Scale30 (27. Mai 2010)

Olso naaa, pfiadi sagt ma in Oberbayern, aber net bei uns Franken.
Bis bald auf der Transalp hört sich doch besser an.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2010)

Hupps!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2010)

Einer heute abend einer Lust zu ner Spontantour???


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Mai 2010)

Wann denn ca?


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe zwischen 18.00 und 18.30 Uhr. ich muss gleich mit unserem Hund noch zum Tierarzt! Hoffe das dauert nicht zu lange!


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Mai 2010)

Wo denn und wie lange? Max 2 Std wenn geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn es OK ist ab mir!  2Std ist Ok will an meinem Bike was testen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Mai 2010)

Sorry musst alleine los ich bin leider ib Köln aufgehalten worden und muss noch Strafarbeiten zu Jause machen  aber schaffen es bestimmt bald wieder eine runde zu drehen


----------



## Ninostar12 (28. Mai 2010)

Was kann man in der Umgebung von much, Siegburg, Troisdorf, Lohmar fahren?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2010)

Ninostar12 schrieb:


> Was kann man in der Umgebung von much, Siegburg, Troisdorf, Lohmar fahren?



Ach da gibt es nette Stellen


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach da gibt es nette Stellen



Das stimmt! Wird Zeit mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Wird Zeit mal wieder mit Dir zu fahren!



Juni .


----------



## yogi71 (29. Mai 2010)

Auja!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2010)

So,

TOUR FÄLLT HEUTE AUS!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich die Firma RACEBIKE beziehen kann? (Tschechischer Hersteller)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2010)

Schreib denen doch einfach mal ne Mail http://www.racebike.cz/en/homepage


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2010)

Ja, hab ich gemacht! Dachte das hier einer was weiß! Danke!!!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2010)

Alles heil zurück aus der Eifel, den Hubäät verpasst - aber Elsenborn trotz in Dorfstärke auflaufender Fronleichnamsprozessionen inszenierter Hindernisse trotztdem gerissen - Chapeau für das Team, der Pete Boah, hat Rita Bananen


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2010)

Fein war das WE! Elsenborn hatte auch was.

Danke an alle


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es mit Samstag Ahrtal aus????


----------



## Jarlsberg (7. Juni 2010)

Ooooooh, da wollt ich immer schon mal hin aber ich muss leider in Urlaub fahren...
Bin in 2 Wochen hoffentlich mal wieder dabei!
Viel Spass Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Juni 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> Ooooooh, da wollt ich immer schon mal hin aber ich muss leider in Urlaub fahren...
> Bin in 2 Wochen hoffentlich mal wieder dabei!
> Viel Spass Euch.


 
Wenn Du wieder da bist, wiederholen wir das! Schönen Urlaub!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiente (8. Juni 2010)

Samstags ist Kleini`s Schwimmkurs, kann nicht vor 13 Uhr dazu kommen + ein BS muß organisiert werden. 
Ansonsten gerne.
P.s. würde aber auch gerne alternativ in Urlaub fahren müssen


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Samstags ist Kleini`s Schwimmkurs, kann nicht vor 13 Uhr dazu kommen + ein BS muß organisiert werden.
> Ansonsten gerne.
> P.s. würde aber auch gerne alternativ in Urlaub fahren müssen


 
Sollte sich Samstag keiner finden, können wir uns um 13 00 treffen!


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2010)

Samstag könnte bei mir passen - muss ich mal checken. Was wollt ihr fahren (S und K-Werte)?
zu Racebike: den OAS kontaktieren, der fährt sowas in Gelb! (er hatte gedacht, das RB auf dem Rahmen stände für ResteBike )


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Samstag Ahrtal aus????



Warum denn nicht mal Sonntags?? Samstags kann ich immer so 
schlecht...


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2010)

Weil ich Sonntag nicht kann  und Sonntags ist mir im Tal zu voll.

supasini Sie haben Post!


----------



## Conbey (9. Juni 2010)

Schade....


----------



## Bleiente (9. Juni 2010)

@Yogy. Wie es ausschaut findet sich Begleitung.


> Sollte sich Samstag keiner finden, können wir uns um 13 00 treffen!


Habe noch keinen Sitter, falls sich einer meldet, melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2010)

maddin kann auch nich!! 

Will keiner mit mir am Samstag spielen.


----------



## Conbey (10. Juni 2010)

Mit dir doch immer!! 
Allerdings geht es diesen Samstag nicht bei mir 

Das du dich auch immer so quer stellst bei der Auswahl der
Tage! 
Ach und deine kurzfristigen Absagen sind echt dooooooof!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2010)

Würd ja gern, fahr aber Sonntag schon Marathon in Malmedy.
Das gibt sonst ärger mit den Schenkeln und der Chefin !


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2010)

Mehr mit der Chefin,oder?


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2010)

Morgen soll es ja schön werden....

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Bleiente (10. Juni 2010)

Das ist total schön um die Uhrzeit mit dem Wetter, nur dann ist der Kindergarten schon wieder zu.


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2010)

dafür fahr ich dann morgen mit.
wobei ich dann für mittel/mittel mit ein bisschen mehr Hm plädiere!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> maddin kann auch nich!!
> 
> Will keiner mit mir am Samstag spielen.



Kannst ja HIER mitspielen


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> dafür fahr ich dann morgen mit.
> wobei ich dann für mittel/mittel mit ein bisschen mehr Hm plädiere!


 
Bin nicht ganz fit, mein linkes Bein mag nicht so wie ich will! Deshalb langsam!  
Es könnte auch Richtung mittel gehen!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2010)

Hasilein, da stösst dir jemand die Tür zum Bergischen weit auf - dazu noch traillastig - & plötzlich kneift die LInke Wade? Wird Zeit dass die Politikerklitsche endlich mal klare Verhältnisse schafft! (Dann kneift's auch REchts) Ungekniffen, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hasilein, da stösst dir jemand die Tür zum Bergischen weit auf - dazu noch traillastig - & plötzlich kneift die LInke Wade? Wird Zeit dass die Politikerklitsche endlich mal klare Verhältnisse schafft! (Dann kneift's auch REchts) Ungekniffen, der Pete.



Richtig , mach Ihm Dampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Macht einer am Sonntag was??????
Richtung Bad Münstereifel oder so?
Oder Euskirchener Land?


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Richtig , mach Ihm Dampf



Warte ab!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

So heute mit Supasini unterwegs Katzensteine, Schavener Heide! Fein war es.
Ich hab viel gelernt, Treppen hochfahren, lange Treppen runter, BunnyHop größere Stufen. 

Danke für die Lehrstunde. 

Yogi


----------



## Bleiente (11. Juni 2010)

Na Superhasi (bunny hopp)i


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Na Superhasi (bunny hopp)i



Yes, baby!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juni 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Macht einer am Sonntag was??????
> Richtung Bad Münstereifel oder so?
> Oder Euskirchener Land?



Sonntag ist Tomburg angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2010)

Oh Gott, der König hat wieder einen seiner Laktatschocks! Bringt die Bahren! Versteckt Frauen und Kinder! Sichert das Tor! Und vor allen Dingen: Erhöht die Haftpflicht!!! Betend, der Pete. (Leise, im Hintergrund dudelnd: "Ich hatte einen Kameraden....")


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2010)

das war ne nette, entspannte Quatsch-Tour heute, standesgemäßer Abschluss auf dem alten Markt bei Mario mit Weizen vom Fass, Fernseher lief, erfolgreich ignoriert: dafür hinterher vor staunendem Publikum die Treppen zur Herz-Jesu-Kirche hochgefahren.


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2010)

Hi Cheffe!

Wenn es die ist die ich gefunden habe, dann bin ich bei denen definitiv raus. Das ist mir zu schnell.

Für mich sollte mittlerweile Schneckentempo als neue Geschwindikeitsart eingeführt werden


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2010)

AG jetzt weiß ich welche Tour du meinst aber auch dafür bin ich NOCH nicht fit genug aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2010)

@Simon: Du Spassvogel! Das Forum moniert sich seit Tagen über "vielleicht", "mal sehn", "ich schau dann mal" - semmel doch spontan mal 'ne Schneckentempo-Tour rein als Exe-Datei; man(n) wird dir zu Füßen liegen - und fahr' mal den Pingsdorfer See - sonst isser wechgewachsen! Wehret den Zauderern LG, der Pete. Ach ja, & meide Stümpfe!!!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2010)

Der Pete........ wann seh ich den eigentlich mal wieder?


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2010)

Mein lieber Pete!
Kannst du denn Sonntag und möchtest die MTB 3 fahren? Ich brauche dringend trainig damit ich bei euch wieder mithalten kann.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe hier finden sich welche für folgendes Töurchen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10338

Wie sieht es aus Herr Supasini, ich hoffe Du hast da Zeit?


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag 11.00 ab der Tomburg wird nicht geheizt, da der Chef auf´m
Rennen ist und der Oli noch im Urlaub.
Also kein Grund zu kneifen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2010)

Zur Tour des Herrn Schraeg kann ich nicht - sind wir eingeladen (in der tiefen Eifel, in Oos, werd dann wohl eher dorthin mit dem Rad fahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Am Sonntag 11.00 ab der Tomburg wird nicht geheizt, da der Chef auf´m
> Rennen ist und der Oli noch im Urlaub.
> Also kein Grund zu kneifen!
> Lg. Barbara



Das kann ich bestätigen, selbst wenn der Chef da ist, geht es auch langsam! (hin&wieder)



> Zur Tour des Herrn Schraeg kann ich nicht - sind wir eingeladen (in der  tiefen Eifel, in Oos, werd dann wohl eher dorthin mit dem Rad fahren)


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2010)

heul nich - wir können noch jahrelang zusammen Rad fahren! (und werden immer langsamer, jedes Jahr ein Stück...)


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2010)

So hier was gemütliches für Sonntag!
*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348

*Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2010)

& auch hier bitte fleissig Händi suchen gehen im Köttinger Wald - Finderlohn wird zur Zeit noch ermittelt; die Trail-Explorerin wurde bei Wasser & Brot weggesperrt... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> & auch hier bitte fleissig Händi suchen gehen im Köttinger Wald - Finderlohn wird zur Zeit noch ermittelt; die Trail-Explorerin wurde bei Wasser & Brot weggesperrt... LG, der Pete.


 
Bist Du hart! Hoffentlich steht es nicht auf Vibrationsalarm!


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. Juni 2010)

Jipie bin dabei!

Vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Hunde und Katzen


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Jipie bin dabei!
> 
> Vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Hunde und Katzen


Pech gehabt, lieber Simon! Händi wurde von Besitzerin tatsächlich lokalisiert - die Ville ist doch wirklich unsere Westentasche Wasser & Brot-Haftbedingungen können somit wieder zurückgefahren werden... LG, der Pete. PS: Wie kann man die Bitte zum Umschauhalten in der Ville eigentlich als Tourvorschlag auffassen?!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Jipie bin dabei!
> 
> Vorausgesetzt es regnet keine Hunde und Katzen



Es sollen nur kleine Schauern geben, kommst Du bis zu mir?
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Juni 2010)

Klar mach ich bin um 11:00 Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2010)

So, Teamtrikot 2010 ist fertig! Alle IGler und Teamleutchens mal in der IG nachsehen!
Meinung, Größe usw äussern!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2010)

Geil, gibbet da jedes Jahr ein Neues?! Da ist doch bestimmt wieder dieser DIMB drauf, der die Bremsspuren so hasst? Bin gleich gucken (Hechel, hechel - mal bei Gelegenheit mein Postfach näher legen...) LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Simon,

schöne Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht! An die Kilometer und Höhenmeter hab ich mich auch genau gehalten! .......und es war trocken mit etwas Sonne.

Jetzt kannste auch Treppen hochfahren!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Juni 2010)

Wie, 17.11 Uhr posten und dann von 





> schöne Tour heute


sprechen? Hast du mal wieder Urlaub?

Ach, ich vergaß, heute ist ja Sonntag, da kann man ja biken. `Tschuldigung, bin irgendwie aus dem Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum raus und habe kein Gefühl mehr für Tage. Euch sei es gegönnt.

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2010)

Robin,
wird Zeit das Du wieder heim kommst!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2010)

Für Dienstag! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

sind genau 38km und 400HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2010)

> Es sollen nur kleine Schauern geben, kommst Du bis zu mir?
> Gruß
> Jürgen


 Also so frei wollten wir uns doch im Forum nicht ausleben! Ein Sittenwächter...


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Jürgen!

Ja war gestern Super endlich wieder neue Gefilede. Danke für die Tour gestern. 

Treppenfahren geht jetzt auch. 
Ist halt nur eine Kopfsache wie so vieles im Leben.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2010)

Hey,
wer hat denn hier noch Lust?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10338

Zweiter Startpunkt ist bei mir, wären dann so ca.100km +- 10km je nach Lust und Laune.

Start bei mir 8.30 Uhr um pünktlich beim Hubäät zu sein. Von EU Richtung Satvey, Katzvey, Kommern-Süd, Kommern.


----------



## Bleiente (22. Juni 2010)

@Yogi
Die heutige Kontrollfahrt für die 5  hat sich voll gelohnt..
Aber, nee wat sind wir traurig, dass keiner von uns zuerst die Kiefer (Pflanze, die 3. blieben zu Hause) gewählt hat.
Die wiederhohlen wir bestimmt noch mal


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2010)

Hat mir gestern auch vieeeel Spass gemacht! Schön das der Frank auch wieder dabei ist! Karsten, wegen Sonntag schick ich Dir noch etwas

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2010)

So Genusstour für morgen..
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10384


----------



## Jarlsberg (24. Juni 2010)

Jaaaa, die Dienstag Tour war in der Tat nett, sogar mit ein paar schön anspruchsvollen Stellen! Hat gut gefallen.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2010)

Sie haben Post!


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juni 2010)

Lust am Sonntag nochmal von der Tomburg zu fahren?Vielleicht mal wieder zur Steinbach!?
Lg. Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2010)

Hey Barbara,

würde gern aber ich fahre bei Tour der Hoffnung mit! hast Du da keine Lust mitzufahren??

Ist eine feine Sache.

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Würde mich freuen!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juni 2010)

Ja genau. Ist ja auch für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Barbara,
> 
> würde gern aber ich fahre bei Tour der Hoffnung mit! hast Du da keine Lust mitzufahren??
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip schon, aber bei ´ner eigenen Tour ist eine Abkürzung möglich,
da ich ganz vergesen habe, daß Fußball nachmittags läuft!
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2010)

Ja Euch auch viel Spass! Sehen uns bestimmt demnächst wieder im Ahrtal!!


----------



## Jarlsberg (28. Juni 2010)

Nette Runde am Sonntag aber ich glaub ich hab mir ne Staublunge eingefangen!
Yogi, ich schaff es Dienstag leider nicht, villeicht nächste Woche wieder. Viel Spass im Kurzurlaub!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2010)

Alles klar! Wird heute eh sehr langsam, muss mich ja für die vier Tage Trailcheck in Österreich schonen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Juni 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Wird heute eh sehr langsam, muss mich ja für die vier Tage Trailcheck in Österreich schonen!



Dir sei es gegönnt. Viel Spass

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> Nette Runde am Sonntag aber ich glaub ich hab mir ne Staublunge eingefangen!


 
Ja die Tour bei TDH war sehr schön, bis auf den Staub am Ende. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

Dank an die Mitfahrer gestern zur kleinen Trailrunde um EU.

Yogi


----------



## sysfox (30. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ja gestern war echt gut,
nette Leute, schöne Strecke.
Ich danke auch.

Grüße
Birk


----------



## Bleiente (30. Juni 2010)

@Yogi
Wünsch dir nen Superspass auf dem Trailcheck in Österreich
Komm heil wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2010)

Kommt noch was für "Klein aber fein" statt "Ösi mit Pein"? Hier kann auch Mutti mal was posten!


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Juli 2010)

Wie lange bist Du denn weg?


----------



## Conbey (1. Juli 2010)

Sonntag Abend kommen sie wieder.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2010)

Fährt wer Sonntag 'ne Abendrunde? Notfalls mit Tapetenkleister an den Händen (Insiderwitz) & die alte "Erfurter 53" inne Haare? Gebt Zeichen LG, der Pete, nach Diktat in die Eifel schwimmen...


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2010)

So, sind wieder aus Österreich zurück. Sind leider nicht zum schreiben gekommen!

Einfach nur Klasse.

Dank an die BikeSportNews, für das geniale, perfekte, schöne lange Wochenende.

Wir sind gespannt!

Yogi
(der Trailchecker)


----------



## Conbey (5. Juli 2010)

Fotos, Bericht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2010)

Folgen! Fotos müssen noch mit dem Paparazzi von BSN verhandelt werden!


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2010)

Hier ein paar Daten der Tour vom WE mit der BikeSport News.

Höhenmeter:Aufstieg 3498m Abstieg 3727m
Kilometer: 155km
Zeit: ca. 9h

Tag 1: 1198Hm, 60km, 3h36min
Tag 2: 1636Hm, 62km, 4h15min
Tag 3: 665Hm, 33km, 1h55min

Weiteres gibt es in einer der nächsten Ausgaben der BSN


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2010)

Hier was Wichtiges! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348


----------



## Bleiente (6. Juli 2010)

Bin packen, nehme ab Burg teil. 
Soll ja noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




werden.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2010)

Schön das Du dabei warst!
Nächstesmal geht es wieder in eine andere Richtung! Schön war es gestern und es werden immer mehr!

Aber wo war Matze??


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2010)

Nächster Dienstagstermin steht! Diesmal kein offizieller LMB. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden, da nur begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl.

LG
Yogi


----------



## madglobal (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,
komme aus dem Norden und bin am Dienstag beruflich auf der Durchreise auf der BAB 61 Richtung Mainz. Werde mein MTB dabei haben und dachte, dass ich ggf. ab 18,30 am 13.07. bei euch mitfahre. Wäre das ok? Wie lange seid ihr so ca. unterwegs? 

Danke! 

Hitzegrüße v. MARTIN


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich denke so drei Stunden! Wenn Du Lust hast schick ich Dir ne PN


----------



## Bleiente (14. Juli 2010)

> Nächster Dienstagstermin steht! Diesmal kein offizieller LMB. Wer  Interesse hat bitte melden, da nur begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl.


War sehr schön und garnicht soooo schlimm (warm), meckern und stöhnen im Vorfeld gehört halt zum Programm.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juli 2010)

Das war Klasse gestern, mal wieder nette Mitfahrer und ein Überraschungsbiker! 
Für mich war es mal wieder schön in den sieben Bergen zu radeln.  Perfekt.

@Bleiente
An das Meckern haben wir uns ja schon gewöhnt!  Dafür bist Du ja mit ner schönen laaaaaaaangen Abfahrt belohnt worden. Das nächstemal geht es noch das Nachtigallental hoch.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (14. Juli 2010)

Oh je, oh je, 
Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juli 2010)

So, noch etwas für morgen zum entspannen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10505

Gruß
Jürgen

Geschwindigkeit langsam Schwierigkeit leicht bis mittel!


----------



## Günni0808 (15. Juli 2010)

Für Samstag 17.7.2010 11:00

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10508


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2010)

Schwer klasse Hab' leider Vergatterung durch Familienurlaub der Restfirma...LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2010)

& jetzt hat auch noch der White Bandit eins reingesemmelt - hätt' ich Zeit würd' ich mich als Regenwurm teilen - Danke Forum für's reagieren... LG, der diensthabende Pete


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Juli 2010)

Schade dass  Du nicht mit dabei bist. Hätte mich gefreut.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juli 2010)

Oh, ein toter Thread! Und wie der muffelt! Mit der Guten mal auf 7GB-Erkundungstour gewesen round-about the Dornheckensee - upps, waren ja gar keine Bonbonpapierchen - alles Kondomgaragen! Im Nightride krischt misch da keiner hin ohne Bleiplatte inne Buxe! Areal ist aber hochlecker und eine Befahrung hochwert LG, KG (KondomGeladen), der Pete.


----------



## redrace (27. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Im Nightride krischt misch da keiner hin ohne Bleiplatte inne Buxe!



Wieso? Du sitzt doch drauf und Wiegetritt muss man da nicht fahren!


----------



## hornoc (27. Juli 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh, ein toter Thread! Und wie der muffelt! Mit der Guten mal auf 7GB-Erkundungstour gewesen round-about the Dornheckensee - upps, waren ja gar keine Bonbonpapierchen - alles Kondomgaragen! Im Nightride krischt misch da keiner hin ohne Bleiplatte inne Buxe! Areal ist aber hochlecker und eine Befahrung hochwert LG, KG (KondomGeladen), der Pete.


 
Wir sind da mal in einer Sackgasse gelandet und mussten den ganzen Weg, wie beim Spießrutenlauf, wieder zurück.  Da musst Du echt aufpassen, dass gewissen Tüten nicht an den Stollen hängen bleiben und Dir irgendwo hinschleudern. :kotz:

Das Wort "Sackgasse" gibt mir jetzt aber in dem Zusammenhang zu denken auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (27. Juli 2010)

Der Trail ansich war nicht schlecht, wenn da nur nicht die ganzen warmen wären, die schon so komisch schauten, man sieht aber auch ein bisschen Fetisch aus wenn man in richtigen Radlerklamotten unterwegs ist )


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2010)

Also in Neo-70er-Pluten ist man(n) garantiert gefundenes Fressen - & wenn ich mal 'nen 7GB-Thread sehe mit "Helm-Handtuch-Hösschen sind Pflicht" - Huuuuaaaaahl "WIR SIND DIE BLAUSIEGEL - SIE WERDEN ASSIMILIERT". Tja, da macht auch im heißesten Sommernächtle das SKS-Schmuddelboard wieder Sinn! Impfpassstudierend, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab da was gefunden für die "Safer-Wood-Passage"Pete, im Mittelalter fündisch geworden...


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juli 2010)

Aua!
Das tut ja schon beim Hingucken weh


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2010)

Nu ja, der Träger _dieses_ * Schwarzen Gürtels* wird sich automatisch auf's Wesentliche konzentrieren - Ablenkung nur durch quietschende Scharniere zu erwarten - aber datt kenne' mer' doch von unserem Hobel!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Juli 2010)

So, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück! Wie sieht es mit Dienstag aus?

Viel Spass morgen bei der Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phiris (31. Juli 2010)

Falle leider wegen weil schaltauge ab aus


----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2010)

To whom it may concern: Die Aussendarstellung der JFFR findet zukünftig nur noch auf dieser Seite statt; Touren, Meinungen usw. - als IG sind wir im Villethread nicht mehr vertreten, hier wird der Ton zu harsch. Als Spassliebende Fraktion sortieren wir uns momentan neu und es fallen Späne... Gerne Comments zu diesem Thema, der Pete, stellvertretende Mutter der Nation (ja, wer soll' ett denn sonst machen) Gruss an die bikenden Überzeugungstäter da draussen


----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2010)

Zeitfenster! Packen die Familie zusammen und treiben uns ab 14.30 Uhr rund um die Katzensteine/Steinbruch/L61/Satzvey herum; wer hat noch mal, wer war noch nicht?! LG, der Pete.


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. August 2010)

Konnte nicht habe eine wunderschöne Tour mit Hubät gemacht.


----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2010)

Ööööhm, ist natürlich für Vattern die bessere Wahl gewesen Aber so hoch und so breit war's Fensterschen dann doch nicht! Und das Gelände um den alten Steinbruch hatte schon Kawumm, mein lieber Scholli. LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Zeitfenster! Packen die Familie zusammen und treiben uns ab 14.30 Uhr rund um die Katzensteine/Steinbruch/L61/Satzvey herum; wer hat noch mal, wer war noch nicht?! LG, der Pete.



Macht mir bloß nix kaputt da


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Konnte nicht habe eine wunderschöne Tour mit Hubät gemacht.



Hey Simon, danke für die nette Begleitung war schön mit euch 
Wer kann schon behaupten mit Lado fumic ne Biketour gemacht zu haben der ?


----------



## Bleiente (1. August 2010)

Lieber Hubert,
Steine alle heile, hatten den Rest der Vorgänger noch rekonstruiert mit UHU. Das hält!


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2010)

So, Hubert, hat mir ja keine Ruhe gelassen - gerade wieder von den Steinen zurück, hab das ganze mit der Flex mal wieder aufgepeppt und begradigt - ett passte ja auch vorher nitt so recht in die Landschaft...






Fährt sich jetzt flowiger! der Pete, leicht am schwitzen...



http://comps.fotosearch.com/comp/DSN/DSN009/sandstein-bildungen-the_~1777252.jpg


----------



## yogi71 (2. August 2010)

So, Dienstag steht!
*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10505

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (2. August 2010)

> So, Dienstag steht!
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10505*


Wie immer total faul. 
Bin auf der Lauer (19 Uhr?) auf der Mauer vor der kleinen Burg in Satzfey. War so schön idyllisch dort, murmelder Bach, zeternde Spatzen und hämmernde Heimwerker, toller Platz zum warten, findet der Pete nach meinen Lobhuldigungen jetzt auch.
Bis Morgen


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2010)

Ist OK, Yogine kommt da auch mit dem Auto hin! Bis nachher!

Markus, Hubääät wo sehe ich Euch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2010)

Am Kreisverkehr ? Da wo du den Link eingestellt hat oder ?


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2010)

OK! Wird aber ab Satzvey gemütlich, da meine Liebste mitfährt.(startet ab Satzvey)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2010)

Kein Problem, ich fahr immer gemütlich  Werd mich dann wohl in der Heide ausklinken oder so, muss nochn Bau anschauen fahren


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2010)

Verstehe, werde schon mal paar Töpfe und Decken im Burggraben platzieren um den typischen Kaffeefahrtcharakter anzuregen - Baumkuchenhalter am Helm genehmigt???  ...dem Zahnklemptner im Burgverlies so grad entkommen, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2010)

Heute mal wieder ein paar Situationen die wir schon lange nicht mehr hatten!

1. zweimal Plattfuß, jeweils einen bei Icepohl und beim Hubert, der beim Stufen fahren auch angekündigt wurde. 
2.Sturz von Conbey
Gestartet bei Yogi zu Zweit, drei weitere in EU aufgenommen. Dann ging es gemütlich Richtung Burg Satzvey,  auf dem Weg dorthin versuchte es Icepohl mit ner Zwangspause. (1.Plattfuß)
An der Burg angekommen warteten schon drei weitere ungeduldige Biker auf uns. Kurz begrüßt und los. Die Stufen am Friedhof souverän genommen.

Bleiente, Yogi im Sattel.
Yogine, Pete04, St Mages, Icepohl, Conbey neben dem Sattel.
Schraeg mit dem Versuch im Sattel zu bleiben und dabei einen snakebite angekündigt. 5 Meter und es zischte!

Nach der zweiten Zwangspause Richtung Katzensteine, durch Katzvey. Am Eisenbahntrail lang, wo Conbey meinte er müsste die Abfahrt mit ner Stunteinlage krönen, indem er über den Lenker absteigt und die restlichen 6 Meter runter rollt. 
Resultat war Schürfwunden an Armen und Beinen, verstauchter Daumen und Zeigefinger, sowie ne dicke Beule am Schienbein!

Aber er hielt es bis Burg Satzey tapfer aus, wo er ins Auto verfrachtet wurde.

Richtung EU blieben die drei Musketiere übrig und kämpften gegen die Dunkelheit an.

Das war mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit Euch!!!!! Danke

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2010)

Holy Moly, ist das bissiges Terrain in den Höhen oberhalb der Kreisstadt EU  Wir sahen Haie fliegen (Genesungswünsche für den Daumen,C., ett wird ein wenig dauern) rockten Drops und lutschten Drops, querten heiligen Boden....feines Feierabendpotpourie mit 8 Gerächten, bedankt an alle!








http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/6/6/3/8/_/micro/03.0810-1.jpg?0http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/707039
2. Luftverlust auf heiligem Boden - du sollst hier nich' drüberlöten!







http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/6/6/3/8/_/micro/03.08.10-2.jpg?0http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/707037
Bergpredigt des Hl. Yogi: Er erklärt den ehrfürchtig lauschenden Jüngern die Parabel des fliegenden Hai!
Mehr Religion geht nich', hier muss zukünftig Pilgerrecht gelten!
Ride on & halt den Daumen am Mann, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2010)

Richtigstellung des Verfassers: Wir hatten keine Fummeltrienen mit Daumenzwischenfällen - nur der besagte, sattverstauchte Conbey hatte mit DEM Daumen grad nix mehr zu melden (Playstation bleibt im Schrank) LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (4. August 2010)

Na das scheint ja eine Richtig schöne Tour gewesen zu sein. Schade das ich nicht dabei war


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2010)

....und auch für Dich hätten wir noch 'nen Reserveschlappen dabei gehabt, lieber Simon  Das Hopp- & Dropp-Gelände hält aber auch zukünftig noch Luft nach oben für uns bereit!  LG, der Pete


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. August 2010)

Denke ich mir. 
Freue ich mich auch schon drauf ab ende August


----------



## Conbey (4. August 2010)

So liebe Leute, dann möchte ich mich auch mal melden! Möchte ja nicht das jemand 
denkt, dass ich die Flugeinlage von gestern nicht überstanden habe! 

Soweit ist alles ok, die Beine brennen, die dicke Beule am Bein schwillt langsam ab und 
es ist wohl einfacher zu beschreiben wo ich keine blauen Flecken am Körper habe, wobei 
wir das mal lieber lassen! 

Einzig mein Zeigefinger und Daumen machen mir etwas Sorgen die schmerzen ziemlich stark, sind dick und an den entsprechenden Gelenken blau. 

Aber bis Sonntag ist das hoffentlich wieder gut! 

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Sonntag sind, dass Just For Fun Team wird 
am Sonntag den Hochseilgarten in Brühl, neben dem Wasserturm besuchen 
gehen. Falls hier noch Interessenten sind, die teilnehmen möchten: 
Sonntag 14.00 Uhr am Hochseilgarten in Brühl! Vielleicht können wir dann
ja doch noch den Gruppenrabatt abgreifen.


----------



## yogi71 (4. August 2010)

Du darfst Sonntag nicht fehlen!!! Anschließend im Wasserturm etwas essen und trinken??
Wir freuen uns schon.

So, da es gestern ja schon eine schöne und luschtige Fahrt war, hier der nächste Termin.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348

Diesmal andere Richtung mit dem versprochenen A-Trail.

et grüßt der Yogi 

(König der JFFR) 

Bringt alle Ersatzschläuche mit, gestern wurd es ja schon eng! 
Ich pack nen Verbandkasten für gewisse Leute ein!


----------



## Conbey (4. August 2010)

> Ich pack nen Verbandkasten für gewisse Leute ein!



Message ist angekommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2010)

Hab' mal flott bei der Bank in Gummi angelegt - DER Markt brummt!


----------



## noxhiggins (4. August 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> ...
> Einzig mein Zeigefinger und Daumen machen mir etwas Sorgen die schmerzen ziemlich stark, sind dick und an den entsprechenden Gelenken blau.
> ...


Lass dir die Flosse von einem wirklichen Fachmann bzw. -frau untersuchen! Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren die lange Daumenstrecksehne gerissen (EPL-Ruptur), was mein Hausarzt und ein Unfallchirurg nicht erkannten. Die OP war dann geringfügig aufwändiger, als wenn es gleich erkannt worden wäre. Der Arzt in der Handchirurgie im Malterserkrankenhaus in BN-Hardtberg brauchte für die Diagnose 5 Minuten. 

Viel Glück und gute Besserung!


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2010)

following Noxhiggins: Lieber Markus, wenn heute der Zustand immer noch so dann hörst du aber mit der Tute gepupert wenn's noch kein Müller-Wohlfahrt draufgeschaut hat! Ab zum Sani in dem Falle, sonst können wir dich Sonntag nur als Rollenbremse fixieren! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Conbey (5. August 2010)

> sonst können wir dich Sonntag nur als Rollenbremse fixieren! LG, der Pete.



DAS mein lieber Pete kannst du mal ganz schnell vergessen!! 

Dem Patschehändschen geht es schon fast wieder gut! Zwar noch etwas dick und blau,
aber die Schmerzen sind so gut wie weg und die Beweglichkeit ist auch schon fast wieder
zu 100% gegeben.


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2010)

Wenn du uns 'nen Stinkedaumen zeigen kannst wird's reichen um unsere Fähigkeiten aus der Ferne zu dokumentieren - meines Wissens nach haben wir keinen Mitbiker mit Tierkreiszeichen "Lemurenäffchen", wir werden also zappeln wie die Fliegen im Netz! Watt tut man nich' alles für die Untereinanderverträglichkeit in der Ville weiten Wäldern....
Übe schon mit dem Abschleppsein an der Hausfassade, der Pete (die menschliche Liane)


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2010)

Ruf mal einer den ADAC, hab den Geranienkasten übersehen!


----------



## Conbey (6. August 2010)

Thema Sonntag!!!

Das Just For Fun Team wird am Sonntag den Hochseilgarten in Brühl, neben dem 
Wasserturm, besuchen gehen. 
Falls hier noch Interessenten sind, die teilnehmen möchten: 
Sonntag 14.00 Uhr am Hochseilgarten in Brühl! 
Vielleicht können wir dann ja noch nen Gruppenrabatt abgreifen.


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2010)

Dienstag geht's ins Elzbachtal moselwärts, Kette schon gefettet!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. August 2010)

Viel Spass im Hochseilgarten und fallt mir nicht runter.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2010)

Danke Robin Die Schauer kam auch erst als ich mit Yogi in gefühlten 12 Meter Höhe auf einer einsamen Buchenplattform verhungerte - so kam das wahre "Amanzonasexpeditionsflair" auf - für die Machete hatte allerdings keiner mehr 'ne Hand frei... Schön war's, wird wiederholt LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2010)

Das war richtig schön gestern. Netter Kletterpark. Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich das schaffe. Bin auch für eine Wiederholung.

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Conbey (9. August 2010)

> Bin auch für eine Wiederholung.



Schon alles in Planung!  
Schaut mal in die IG!


----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2010)

Da geh' ich doch mal schnuppern, kann mir vielleicht mit'm Handtuch 'ne Liane reservieren! LG, der Pete, schlaflos im Sessel (siS)


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2010)

Soderle,

für Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10645

Es geht in fremdes Revier!


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2010)

Wer fährt denn Sonntag hier mit! Lasst mich doch nicht ganz alleine!


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer fährt den Sonntag hier mit! Lasst mich doch nicht ganz alleine!



Da freue ich mich aber 

 gemeinsame Ausfahrt mehr als überfällig


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2010)

Das stimmt! Freu mich auch!!!  Bis Sonntag


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2010)

bis Sonntag


----------



## supasini (12. August 2010)

Hi Yogi,
ich guck mal, wenn ja, dann können wir zusammen anreisen. Vielleicht bekomme ich auch cepaea zur TN überredet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2010)

Hi,

dann guck mal, würd mich freuen!


----------



## Conbey (12. August 2010)

Wenn ich mein Frauchen überredet bekomme und mein Daumen hält, fahr ich auch mit.


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2010)

Dann sieh zu, ich kleb Dir den Daumen auch gern fest!


----------



## Conbey (13. August 2010)

Hmm...dann klappt das mit dem Schalten aber auch nicht besser!


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2010)

Schalten, wird immer so überbewertet!


----------



## Conbey (13. August 2010)

So, nach der ganzen Begeisterung über unseren ersten Besuch im Brühler Klettergarten, 
noch mal ganz offiziell:

Ende September besteht die Möglichkeit für diejenigen, die die Nase noch nicht voll 
bekommen haben oder erneut den Adrenalinkick suchen möchten, sich Sandra und mir 
anzuschließen.

Wer Interesse hat: Bitte melden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (13. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vom 23.09. - 12.10.10 meinen wohl verdienten Urlaub habe, würde
ich gerne mal in die Runde fragen, ob in diesem Zeitraum vielleicht jemand 
von Euch auch Vormittags mit dem Rad unterwegs ist!?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Phiris (13. August 2010)

vielleicht nicht gerade 14tage durch aber sicherlich immer wieder mal


----------



## Günni0808 (13. August 2010)

Hey Markus,

du weißt ja wie das mit Schichtlern so ist, die fahren meist tagsüber, da sie sonst arbeiten oder schlafen müssen. Also melde dich rechtzeitig, wenn was ansteht und das Wetter einigermaßen Radtauglich ist.


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2010)

Gott, der Thread sprüht ja vor Leben wie'n Goldfischteich! Da hat der Meister wohl recht gehandelt... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG Terminänderung!!!!

So, nach der ganzen Begeisterung über unseren ersten Besuch im Brühler Klettergarten,
noch mal ganz offiziell:

Ende September besteht die Möglichkeit für diejenigen, die die Nase noch nicht voll
bekommen haben oder erneut den Adrenalinkick suchen möchten, sich Sandra und mir
anzuschließen.

Wer Interesse hat: Bitte melden!!


----------



## yogi71 (14. August 2010)

Dabei!


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. August 2010)

Ich auch und bestimmt mit Anhang


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2010)

Wer ist dabei im Klettergarten:

Sandra und Markus
Nicole und Jürgen
Anhang und Simon


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2010)

Kleddergarden:

Sandra und Markus
Nicole und Jürgen
Anhang und Simon 		
Antonie und Pete und Anhänge (+/-5) da ist dein Gruppenrabatt schon geknackt, lieber Organisator


----------



## Bleiente (14. August 2010)

Sind denn mal weg aufs Sonnendeck, Sicialia ruft. ich hoffe ihr bleibt braf (bikend)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phiris (15. August 2010)

wenn ich nicht hier bin bin ich auf dem sonnendeck. bin ich bin ich bin ich. oder im aquarium.... und alles was ist dauert drei sekunden. eine davor eine dannach und eine mittendrin

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P1h4wZ9qY4"]YouTube- PeterLicht - Sonnendeck (Thomas Mayers Mittendrin Mix)[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8yR3I6hEbs&feature=related"]YouTube- Boett - Sonnendeck (Metal Cover "Peter Licht - Sonnendeck")[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2010)

Hier, mal watt zum grinsen: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ82aUKXW0Y"]YouTube- Beste deutsche Mountainbikerin^^[/nomedia]


----------



## Conbey (16. August 2010)

Peinlich peinlich!


----------



## Conbey (16. August 2010)

Boah Leute. nach der gestriegen Tour. glaub ich das da was zwischen meinen Fingern 
wächst!! Oh ja, es sind eindeutig Schwimmhäute!! 

Alle die nicht mitgefahren sind haben echt was verpasst! Super Tour, super Strecke und 
der Regen, der eigentlich bestellt war um den Staub anschließend von den Rädern zu 
waschen hat uns die ganze Tour über begleitet...mal mehr...mal weniger! 

Schönen Gruß an unseren Sommerfahrer Yogi!  
Hoffe du hast dir nix eigefangen!??


----------



## yogi71 (16. August 2010)

Bin fit, ich denke Ihr seit in Euren Regenjacken genauso naß gewesen, wie ich ohne!


----------



## Conbey (16. August 2010)

Och...ähh..naja...also...hmmm


----------



## Phiris (18. August 2010)

nachtrag bzgl sonnendeck

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/912562/Sonnendeck


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2010)

Dann hier nochmal den altbeknnten zur Aufheiterung:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Gj7k-Go40"]YouTube- Downhill 90er Jahre[/nomedia]


----------



## Phiris (18. August 2010)

hach ja... vllt sollte ich das mit den scheibenlaufrädern auch mal versuchen

aber soweit ich weiß war das doch eine der damaligen bikepros der mit den scheiben gefahren ist. der mut ist bewundernswert und scheibenbremsen sind auch ne echt gute erfindung für´s MTB gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phiris (18. August 2010)

wenn sich noch wer finden würde....

http://www.sebamed-bike-day.de/6990.html?&style=2

bin für die lange strecke gemeldet


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

Na wer hat Zeit am WE:
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=27595&mode=breiten_detail
http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=27596&mode=breiten_detail


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Na wer hat Zeit am WE:
> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=27595&mode=breiten_detail
> http://breitensport.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Breitensport&ID_Termine=27596&mode=breiten_detail


 

Da haben wir Besuch, Schade


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. August 2010)

Da bin ich schon ist ja 24h Rennen  Ich halte das aber für ein gerücht, dass die bei Start/Ziel starten. Da wird es sehr voll sein. 
Kann auch sein, dass ich mich täusche


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon ist ja 24h Rennen  Ich halte das aber für ein gerücht, dass die bei Start/Ziel starten. Da wird es sehr voll sein.
> Kann auch sein, dass ich mich täusche




Ja Simon, das fällt mir auch gerade auf.Ich versuche mal über die HP was raus zu bekommen.
Ich habe keinen Bock in dem Kaos am Start und Ziel noch 2 Stunden anzustehen......da fahr ich lieber mir Schnegge.....


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

Hab mal die HP dursucht vom Rad am Ring und Herschbroich aber leider fehlanzeige da steht nix über eine CTF?????
Bevor ich am Sonntag umsonst zum Ring düse fahr ich lieber gleich mit Schnegge.....

LG
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Lass uns doch mal nen Termin für eine Runde um den Nürburgring suchen! inkl.Hoher Acht!


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal nen Termin für eine Runde um den Nürburgring suchen! inkl.Hoher Acht!



Hi Jürgen ,
jeder Zeit wenn das Wetter mitspielt, hab noch Urlaub...

LG
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

Ich guck mal nächste Woche und meld mich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2010)

@Markus&Gerd: gebt ma Mailaddi durch, dann schick euch den Track für dieses Oktobertour-Dings-Da, wisst schon was ich mein 
PN reicht ! oder an hubert(ät)hubert-im-netz.de


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2010)

und ich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2010)

du auch


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> @Markus&Gerd: gebt ma Mailaddi durch, dann schick euch den Track für dieses Oktobertour-Dings-Da, wisst schon was ich mein
> PN reicht ! oder an hubert(ät)hubert-im-netz.de



Super Hubäääät


----------



## Vertexto (19. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lass uns doch mal nen Termin für eine Runde um den Nürburgring suchen! inkl.Hoher Acht!



Wäre ja schön wenn wir wieder mal eine Team interne Tour am Ring zusammen bekommen so wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Conbey (19. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Wäre ja schön wenerenn wir wieder mal eine Team interne Tour am Ring zusammen bekommen so wie letztes Jahr.



Das hab ich dem Yogi auch schon vorgeschlagen! Wir haben nur noch 
überlegt, wie wir dir schonend beibringen, dass wir dich als Guide 
engagieren wollen.


----------



## Phiris (19. August 2010)

kann da ich da nicht auch mit meinem rennrad mit  und wir zersemmeln einfach mal aus spass den laufradsatz der drauf ist  so mit protektorenjacke und fullface aufm rennrad *dummdidumdidei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2010)

Phiris schrieb:


> kann da ich da nicht auch mit meinem rennrad mit  und wir zersemmeln einfach mal aus spass den laufradsatz der drauf ist  so mit protektorenjacke und fullface aufm rennrad *dummdidumdidei


 
Das sind ja Ideen! Bin dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2010)

Ich schlag mal den 12.09.2010 vor!


----------



## Phiris (20. August 2010)

12.09 sebamed bike day himmelarmundzwirn


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2010)

ok!


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich schlag mal den 12.09.2010 vor!



Hmmm mach doch mal eine Woche später . Könnte sein das ich dann auch noch welche mitbringe ( 19.9.2010 ) 

P.S:
12.9 kann ich auch nicht da bin ich  Hier


----------



## yogi71 (20. August 2010)

Um den Nürburgring am 19.09.2010??
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Vertexto (20. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Um den Nürburgring am 19.09.2010??
> Wer hat Lust?



Da muß ich erst mal im Schichtplan schauen oder ..Sveeeeeen schau mal bitte nach....

Ich war aber heute schon mal oben Explorer Tour am Ring und bin die MTB Strecke abgefahren so weit es ging,alles Asphalt bis auf das auf und ab um die Nürburg, da waren jetzt schon die Wiesenwege matschig.Und die Wurzelrampe kurz vor der Serpentinen Abfahrt ist bestimmt lustig in der Nacht
Alles in allem hätte ich Persönlich keine Lust auf so einer künstlich schwer gemachten langweiligen Strecke 24h Im Kreis zu fahren, da gibt es am Ring doch viel schöner Abschnitte...aber jedem das seine.....


LG
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. August 2010)

Naja sagen wir mal so, ich glaube während des Rennens bekommt man nicht soviel davon mit. Wo ich dir zustimme dass es auf Dauer bestimmt langweilig wird. Außenrum ist bestimmt besser. Aber da geht es ja nicht lang.


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Da muß ich erst mal im Schichtplan schauen oder ..Sveeeeeen schau mal bitte nach....
> LG
> Gerd



Mache ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> ...Alles in allem hätte ich Persönlich keine Lust auf so einer künstlich schwer gemachten langweiligen Strecke 24h Im Kreis zu fahren, da gibt es am Ring doch viel schöner Abschnitte...aber jedem das seine.....
> 
> 
> LG
> Gerd



Chapeau ! Und wenn dann Mann gegen Mann oder ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Da muß ich erst mal im Schichtplan schauen oder ..Sveeeeeen schau mal bitte nach....
> 
> 
> LG
> Gerd



Gerd du hast an diesem Wochenende *FREI*


----------



## yogi71 (21. August 2010)

Perfekt! Halten wir den Termin mal fest!!​ *
** 19.09.2010*​


----------



## Phiris (21. August 2010)




----------



## Vertexto (21. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir mal so, ich glaube während des Rennens bekommt man nicht soviel davon mit. Wo ich dir zustimme dass es auf Dauer bestimmt langweilig wird. Außenrum ist bestimmt besser. Aber da geht es ja nicht lang.



Hi Simon,
ja das ist wohl wahr, wenn einen das Rennfieber gepackt hat ist die Strecke zweitrangig, pass aber trotzdem in der Abfahrt mit den Haarnadelkurven auf die sind am Tag schon nicht so einfach, und Nachts werden hier warscheinlich  viele auf die Nase fallen
wiviel Runden wolltest Du denn am Stück fahren?

Trotzdem alles Gute für Dich und deinem Team am Ring.....

LG Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (21. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gerd du hast an diesem Wochenende *FREI*




Danke Sven,
 ja da simmer dabei dat is prima viva...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (21. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Ich war aber heute schon mal oben Explorer Tour am Ring........
> 
> LG
> Gerd



Apropo Explorer, ich bin gester mal rechts neben der Strecke von Breidscheid aus richtung Hohe Acht hoch, man o man da geht es aber verdammt steil nach oben, das schöne daran man kommt auf der hinterseite vom Karusell raus und hat dann weiter einen super Blick auf die Steilstrecke vom Ring ohne die Störenden Fangzäune  der nachteil ist das man den Ring erst wieder am Brünnchen unterqueren kann und somit nicht zum Kaiser W. Turm kommt oder man fährt halt das stück zurück, alternativ weiter richtung Schwalbenschwanz......

LG
Gerd


----------



## Yogine (21. August 2010)

Ich dachte am 19.09. wäre berits ein anderer Termin, so hochseiltechnisch???!!!




yogi71 schrieb:


> Perfekt! Halten wir den Termin mal fest!!​ *
> ** 19.09.2010*​


----------



## Conbey (21. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Perfekt! Halten wir den Termin mal fest!!​ *
> ** 19.09.2010*​



 Hochseilgarten!!!!!!!!! Yogi Yogi Yogi  tztztz



> Ich dachte am 19.09. wäre berits ein anderer Termin, so hochseiltechnisch???!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. August 2010)

Können wir den nicht verschieben!


----------



## yogi71 (21. August 2010)

Für Dienstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10645


----------



## Conbey (21. August 2010)

Es ist ja für niemand Pflicht da teilzunehmen! Aber wir werden an diesem Tag in den 
Hochseilgarten gehen, weil wir aufgrund von Schwiegereltern die Gelegenheit haben
gemeinsam klettern zu gehen.


----------



## Phiris (21. August 2010)




----------



## Phiris (21. August 2010)

der yogi verzettelt sich vollends im terminhopping uahhhhhhhhhh 

ja ja so ein sack flöhe....


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2010)

...... ich werde alt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...... ich werde alt!



Klug*******rmodus ein:

Ach Jürgen, man ist doch immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt.

Klug*******rmodus aus!

Ja, man wird nicht jünger. Und im Moment bin ich meinem Alter 2.5 Stunden im voraus. Das schlaucht vielleicht, komm morgens kaum aus den Federn.

Gruß Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich melde mich relativ erfolgreich vom 24h Rennen am Ring mit einem so denke ich recht ordentlichen Platz 68 zurück

Das war ein Hammergeiles Wochenende und ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen dort mitzufahren. Besonders die MTB Strecke bei Nacht ist ein absoluter Traum.

Auch wenn viele Sagen. Ohh die Strecke wird künstlich schwerer gemacht. Ist mir egal war der Hammer schlecht hin. Ich bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder oben.


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Simon!


----------



## redrace (23. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich melde mich relativ erfolgreich vom 24h Rennen am Ring mit einem so denke ich recht ordentlichen Platz 68 zurück
> 
> ...




HUHU
Das hört sich ja so an als wenn Du gut durch gekommen bist! Gratuliere!


----------



## Vertexto (23. August 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, nicht viele sondern nur Ich habe das gesagt, aber so trennt sich halt die Spreu vom Weizen......



LG
Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. August 2010)

Kann ich voll bestätigen. Da waren mache dabei da habe ich gedacht die sind das erste mal in einem Trail. Die haben einem echt den Spaß geraubt . Aber es gab auch dort dann zwei drei stellen, wo man diese überholen konnte, ohne jemanden oder sich selber in Gefahr zu bringen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Simon,Hut ab vor der Platzierung!!
Freut mich das du keinen neuen Helm brauchst


----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Simon,Hut ab vor der Platzierung!!
> Freut mich das du keinen neuen Helm brauchst


 
hat er doch schon wieder vergessen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. August 2010)

Wo bin ich. Ja wir sind ohne große Schäden und Verletzungen aus dem Rennen Raus. Nur zwei Plattfüße das war alles. Andere hat es schlimmer erwischt.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. August 2010)

Yogi,ich werde wohl zu 95% am Sonntag auch bei der TT Tour dabei sein,werde aber wohl mit den Kleinen um die Wette fahren 
Habe am Wochenende das Training wieder aufgenommen und festgestellt das meine Kondition fast auf dem Nullpunkt ist!!!!!Also werde ich es gaaanz gemütlich angehen lassen!!Ist noch  wer anderes von den JFFR dabei??
Muss in den Umzugskartons noch das Trikot suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. August 2010)

Yogine ist dabei, werde auch die langsame Variante bestreiten! 

Sollte heute niemand mitfahren, werden wir den Treffpunkt NICHT anfahren!


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2010)

Wer ist denn von uns Sonntag noch dabei??


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2010)

Ich hatte gehofft das Markus mit von der Partie ist.....


----------



## Conbey (25. August 2010)

Der leistet noch Überzeugungsarbeit! ;-)


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2010)

Na dann........ wird es wohl nix.


----------



## Conbey (25. August 2010)

Ohhh Yogi, du Popoöffnung du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2010)

Hab ich mir verdient


----------



## GeriHUN (25. August 2010)

hallo,

ich weiss, dass es nicht die richtige topik ist, aber ich bin fremd hier. so meine frage ist:

wo kann ich in der nähe von Köln http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kj8TcO3hL.jpg
kryptonite keeper ls 12 lock kaufen?

webshops sind auch gut

danke


----------



## Conbey (25. August 2010)

@Yogi 
Übrigens sieht es gar net sooo verkehrt aus für Sonntag! ;-)


----------



## Vertexto (25. August 2010)

So, eben zurück aus Ba Mü Ei mit Günni,
einmal Steinbachtalsperre mit diversen Trails (Ameisen.... u.s.w.)und auf der Rücktour noch mit Hammer Abfahrt(Flug) mit gefühlten 100% gefälle nach Ba Mü super Runde, hat echt Spass gemacht,
Danke Günni


----------



## Phiris (25. August 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m558/kryptonite.html

Wegen Kryptonite schloss mal hier suchen


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. August 2010)

Conbey schrieb:


> @Yogi
> Übrigens sieht es gar net sooo verkehrt aus für Sonntag! ;-)



Sieht man mal von den Wetteraussichten ab 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/wettervorhersage_details/?id=DE0001330057&d=3&prev=7days

Ist zwar nur leichter Regen aber für mich Weichei ist das auch nicht das beste Grillwetter...ich warte noch mit der Anmeldung und hoffe auf das Beste!


----------



## Günni0808 (26. August 2010)

@Gerd:

auch mir hat es echt Spass gemacht. Wer sich für die Tour interessiert findet sie hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65904.html


----------



## yogi71 (26. August 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Sieht man mal von den Wetteraussichten ab
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rsage_details/?id=DE0001330057&d=3&prev=7days
> 
> Ist zwar nur leichter Regen aber für mich Weichei ist das auch nicht das beste Grillwetter...ich warte noch mit der Anmeldung und hoffe auf das Beste!


 

Ach der Tom!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2010)

Vertexto schrieb:


> So, eben zurück aus Ba Mü Ei mit Günni,
> einmal Steinbachtalsperre mit diversen Trails (Ameisen.... u.s.w.)und auf der Rücktour noch mit Hammer Abfahrt(Flug) mit gefühlten 100% gefälle nach Ba Mü super Runde, hat echt Spass gemacht,
> Danke Günni



Das "Rinnchen" ist wirklich fein oder ? Mein Ciclo zeigt hier immer was zwischen 40% und 50% an ! Soll man gar nicht meinen das 22,5° so steil sind.


----------



## yogi71 (26. August 2010)

Das ist da schon geil, wie oft bin ich da schon runter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (26. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ach der Tom!!!!



Ja,immer noch bekennendes Weichei


----------



## Conbey (26. August 2010)

Und dann über fehlende Kondition heulen! tztztz


----------



## GeriHUN (26. August 2010)

danke yogi


----------



## yogi71 (26. August 2010)

Schonmal für kommenden Dienstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10505

Fällt nur bei Weltuntergang aus!


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2010)

Morgen keiner Lust!


----------



## Conbey (30. August 2010)

Der Termin "Klettergarten" am 19.09.2010 entfällt.


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2010)

Pourquoi, mon Prince? Haben doch erst ab gefühlt Plattform 3 gekniffen wegen Nässe in allen Textilien und Weltuntergangsszenario - gibt's Ersatz?
LG, der Pete, Sternzeichen Lemurenäffchen


----------



## yogi71 (30. August 2010)

Guckst Du IG!


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2010)

Sollte heute sich niemand anmelden, werden wir den Treffpunkt nicht anfahren! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10505

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2010)

Jemand heute round about 19 Uhr Villeseitig unterwegs? Gemütliche Strecke aus der Region Wasserturm/Birkhof Weilerswist-Merten wäre anvisiert; Tempo komplikationslos LG, der Pete.


----------



## Conbey (2. September 2010)

Leider zu spät gesehen, bin gleich schießen! Wie siehts denn morgen früh aus??


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. September 2010)

Wann denn????????


----------



## Conbey (2. September 2010)

Mir egal.


----------



## Vertexto (3. September 2010)

Leider kann ich am 19.09 nicht schon um 11:00 Uhr sondern erst frühestens um ca. 14:00 da ich durch einen Schichttausch nicht frei habe sondern Frühschicht!!
Sorry.
Ich würde je nach Wetterlage trotzdem gerne fahren aber wie gesagt erst gegen 14:00 am Treffpunkt.

LG Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2010)

Von mir ausOK! mal sehen was die anderen sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2010)

Hey, schliesslich kriegen die für 3 Stunden warten 'nen frischgeduschten Gerd - gibt's so noch nich' mal bei Ebay!


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2010)

Dienstagrunde am 14.09.2010

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

Tagesmeldung: Die Wälder sind nass & dreckelisch - genau wie wir sie lieben! Antonie hat mich heute abend im Nirgendwo (>=Merten) rausgeschmissen - der Bewurf konnte sich sehen lassen, hatte aber in der Afterparty keine Chance; man nennt mich nicht umsonst den GARDENATOR Frisch Kettenspray & Brunox druff', System ist wieder einsatzbereit.....Komm nur, du Winterpokal


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. September 2010)

Da ist noch Sommer und du redest schon vom Winterpokal? Pete, wo ist dein Optimismus? Nur weil jetzt das Wetter dem Herbst gleicht, heißt das nicht, dass auch der Winterpokal früher startet.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2010)

Wo war Pete @ Vulkanbike ? Hatte mich auf höllische Anfeuerung gefreut, Lobesgesände wurden jedoch schmerzlich vermisst. Dabei hätt ichs diesmal wirklich gebrauchen können


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

Hatte von der Bezirksregierung die Erlaubnis unter Mitnahme von 2 Kids Eifelfrei zu bekommen; Gemünd - Urfttalsperre & der anschliessende Besuch in der Dropzone Satzvey waren Naturspass par exellence; in Satzvey mutierte ich kurzzeitig zum Flughörnchen ....und ich hatt extra noch 2 Pakete Gouda beim Rewe jeholt in der Hoffnung die feuern dann auch den Hubäät an - so sind 'se eben, da wird nur auf Flocken gekuckt...


----------



## supasini (11. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dabei hätt ichs diesmal wirklich gebrauchen können



den Pete hab ich auch nicht entdeckt oder gehört, hatte gehofft, dass er sich zu erkennen gibt. 
Aber die Anfeuerung hätte ich auch seeeehr nötig gehabt. Mann, hat das weh getan.


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

War das Starterfeld Standard - ich dacht ich bräucht 'nen Beamer um alleine eine Klasse überblicken zu können!? Wie gibt sich denn ein "Pete" zu erkennen? Ich hoffe ett gibt keinen Dialekt wo's synonym für Flitzer steht Gibt der Veranstalter die Listen anschliessend ins Netz? (damit ich sehen kann wenn hier einer schummelt...) Dank für Erleuchtung, der Pete (mit dem 3er-Starterfeld heute auch am Föttchen)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2010)

Ja, Ergebnisliste kannste im Netz angucken, sogar Fotos gibts dazu.
Starterfeld war für Daun normal, da waren letztes Jahr auch um die 1500 Starter, paar Bämmese und Käseschnitzer sind auch jedes jahr dabei, die sind ja noch MTB-Verseuchter wie wir  Wobei die ja eigentlich nur im bergauf so stark sind, Fahrtechnisch ... Naja !

Maddin bis du 85er Runde gefahren ? Hatte noch beim vertilgen der Nudeln im Zelt ein gelb-grünes Liteviller Trikot erhascht und schwups weg warste auch schon


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

Der Duden streikt - "Bämmese" ? Bei Gelegenheit mal reinen Wein dazu, ich will EUCH doch verstehen Gruß, Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2010)

Bämmese = WestEifler = Belgier !


----------



## Aeddy (11. September 2010)

Guten abend,

liebe leute denke mal nen paar leute hier kennen mich .... wollte mal alle die in der Ville fahren mal wieder warnen ... es sind mal wieder Leute unterwegs die Dicke Baumstämme auf die Trails und vor allem auf die trailabfahrten packen gut getarnt mit brenesselkram und so ... hab vorhin leicht den redbull typen aus der Werbung nach gemacht ... aber die landung war nicht so weich ... 

Ich beschreibe hier mal eben den weg zum Unglücksort werde bei gelegenheit auch noch nen bild vom gps gerät dabei packen ... 

rein zum Heider Bergsee Parkplatz ---->>>> direckt rechts rein um See an den 2 häusern vorbei ---->>>> dem Boote Steg ---->>> immer weiter grade aus ---->>>> kurve um den see  später fährt man auf ne T Kreuzung ----->>>> man fährt gerade aus weiter den kleinen berg hoch ----->>>> und nen kurzes stück direkt weiter ---->>>> gehts rasant Berg ab links die 2 wege lässt man liegen und rasst den berg gerade aus weiter hoch ---->>> oben angekommen gehts links richtung Wasserturm , die erste rechts bin ich hochgefahren ... und die 2te rechts gehts in größerem bogen auch zum wasserturm je nach fahrweise ---->>> ich bin die erste rechts hoch schoen schlammig wie wirs so mögen ---->>> auf 2/3 des kleinen anstieges lagen schon schön abgesägte halb meter Baumstämme in 2 reihen hintereinander ---->>> drüber und weiter sowas schockt ja nicht ( da haette ich mir vielleicht scho was denken sollen )  ---->>> weiter nach oben ... dort kann man dann links runter sonst wohin fahren oder wie ich man fährt gerade aus --->>>>> direkt am einfach des trails liegt ein umgeknickter kleiner baum sieht aber eher nach mutter natur aus ---->>>> nun auf dieser schoenen abfahrt bin ich auf grund der nässe schon langsam gefahren ------>>>>>> aber auf dem letzten stück hab ich dann scho eher wieder rollen lassen ------->>>>> ich wusste nicht wie mir geschah ... auf einmal hat es geknallt und ich bin schön vorn nen paar meter übern lenker geflogen ---->>>>>  und was lag da schön unter so brennesselkram ein halb meter schön sauber abgesägter baumstamm wie bereits bei der auffahrt zu dem trail ... da frag ich mich wer macht sowas ... wenn ich den erwische wird das kein nettes treffen ... 


zu guter letzt meinem fahrrad und mir gehts gut bis auf nen paar schrammen ...  

ich weiß viel text und so ... aber ich wollt euch nur warnen ... ich schau mal das ich noch nen bild vom track hochlade ... 


trotzdem jungs & mädels wir lassen uns net die lust am biken verderben ... 

mit lieben gruß Aeddy


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2010)

Tja, Aeddy, das war eindeutig die alte Pilzroute (oben war mal ein Wetterunterstand in Pilzform, kann man sich so leider heute nicht mehr leisten - Einheitsschutzhütte Typ 10a ist Trumpf) die dir zum Verhängnis wurde; und da hat man im Abgang aber so richtig Speed...die Tatorte von dem Deppen liegen gerade mal 500 Mete auseinander; da kommt alles andere vom ungegrüßten Hundefreund bis zum introvertierten Jogger in Frage - wir halten mal die Augen auf und nehmen die Strecke wochends mal häufiger unter die Stollen! LG, der Pete.


----------



## supasini (12. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Maddin bis du 85er Runde gefahren ? Hatte noch beim vertilgen der Nudeln im Zelt ein gelb-grünes Liteviller Trikot erhascht und schwups weg warste auch schon



Ich hab mir den "ultra" gegeben, wbei bei mir ziemlich viel schief gelaufen ist:
erst hat meine Radelektronik verrückt gespielt, so dass ich letztendlich nur mit Puls und Zeit-Messung gefahren bin. Ich hab aber eigentlich immer sehr gerne auch die km und Hm im Blick...
Dann hat nach 20 km/1h (am Anfang war ich recht flott, später umso langsamer ) mich in der ersten Schlammauffahrt ein Heißblütiger 85er Fahrer versucht zu überholen (fast alle schoben, ich fuhr noch vorbei an der Schiebekolonne und er ist dazwischen durchgestochen) und mir dabei einen Fingernagel durchgerissen. Ich hab geblutet wie Sau, weh getan hat es auch. 
Die nächste Feuerwehrstation hat dann erstmal 5min nach nem Verbandskasten gesucht ("Eigenlich müssten wir sowas haben..."). Dann war der freundliche Herr aber völlig überfordert, ich hab mich dann selbst verarztet, die Pflaster waren so alt, dass sie gar nicht geklebt haben, also die Pflaster zusätzlich mit Tape festgemacht.
Kurz überlegt, ob ich abbreche, aber es waren ja nur noch 80 km und bezahlt ist bezahlt. Also das Ding irgendwie zu Ende gefahren, wobei die Betonung auf "irgendwie" liegt.
Nach Nudeln war ich aber so fertisch, dass ich mich ins Auto gesetzt hab und versucht habe, nach Hause zu fahren. Allerdings habe ich dann erstmal am Straßenrand ein Nickerchen gemacht, dannach ging es.
Abends dann 40ten vom Sinux feiern, heute Cross-Duathlon in Kreuzweingarten.
Morgen fahre ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. September 2010)

Hehe, ich sehe du hattest auch so viel Glück ! Bei mir hat sich nach 3/4 der Distanz das kleine und mittlere Kettenblatt verabschiedet. Nächstes mal mach ich nen intensiveren Materialscheck vorher. Respekt ! In deinem Alter noch sowas durchzuziehen


----------



## supasini (12. September 2010)

das mit den KB hatten ziemlich viele andere auch: lag bei den meisten an fehlender Schmierung auf der Kette.
kurz vor der Skipiste gab's nen netten Servicestand mit u.a. dem Uli von den Vulkanbikern: danach hat sich zumindest bei mir die Kettenklemmerquote dramatisch verringert


----------



## on any sunday (12. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Nach Nudeln war ich aber so fertisch, dass ich mich ins Auto gesetzt hab und versucht habe, nach Hause zu fahren. Allerdings habe ich dann erstmal am Straßenrand ein Nickerchen gemacht, dannach ging es.



Ich sach doch, Nudeln machen einen fertig, lass die weg.  Ich bin für lau die dritte Etappe vom Westerwaldsteig gefahren. War nach ca. 90 km und 2000 Hm auch nicht mehr richtig fit. Mussten wegen einbrechender Dunkelheit etwas abkürzen, schön Linz mal im Hellen zu erreichen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2010)

Ich glaub wir spammen jetz einen anderen Faden zu, sonst kriegen wir nachher noch mecker vom yogi


----------



## yogi71 (13. September 2010)

Wieso ist doch lustisch, die Weisheiten der "alten" Männer zu lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2010)

Es liegt so was wie Lagerfeuerromantik über dem Thread... Ganz nah am Laptop meine ich Tannen zu riechen - he, Yogi, ist der Zugang eigentlich neudeutsch "barrierefrei" (im Moment können sich die ALTEN ja noch ordentlich bewegen)? Wären ja ganz schön stumpf uns diesem ErFAHRungsschätzen zu verschliessen; schliesslich plant der Könisch von langer Hand die Meute nächstjährig auf dutzenden Events ordentlich zu verschleissen (heißt heute Sponsoring) - da wissen wir jetzt schon: Fingers wesch von de Nudele!  LG, lagerfeuerbeseelt der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (14. September 2010)

Heute wird eine ruhige Tour! Habe gerade gesehen das eine Speiche am VR abgerissen ist. Kann fünf Minuten später werden!!!
Bis nachher
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2010)

Fein, war es gestern der erste richtige Nightride bei lauwarmen Lüftchen! Was war das Klasse. Dank an die Mitfahrer.


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2010)

So Tour am Dienstag steht! Los geht es in Bornheim
*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


*


----------



## Jarlsberg (17. September 2010)

jawoll, ab diensat gibts auch wieder vernünftiges wetter!

yogi, hab am dienstag noch die akkus von der lampe leerlaufen lassen, die haben noch fast 2 std vollgas gegeben, bin echt beeindruckt von dem kleinen ding!


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2010)

Imperator, what's up with the startpoint am Dienstag? Haben wir Bahn-25-User dabei oder pourquoi starten wir nicht auf der Höh' - müssen ja kein Handicap auffem Golfterrain erfüllen... Bedankt für kurzes Erleuchten, der Pete Oder üben wir schon Berge?


----------



## yogi71 (19. September 2010)

Keine Bahnuser, nur wegen autoanreisender Biker, damit die für ihr Vierrad ein gemütlcihes Plätzchen haben. Tou geht doch da fast vorbei!


----------



## yogi71 (19. September 2010)

Heute 14 Uhr Nürburgring
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10734


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute 14 Uhr Nürburgring
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10734



Viel Spass 

Robin


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2010)

Also, bei dem Nürburgring den ich kenne gibbet kein langsam & leicht, aber ihr seid ja über 18............... Macht watt ihr müsst


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. September 2010)

Stimmt da gibett aber 30.    30% Steigung die macht auch viel Freude. Euch viel viel Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2010)

Schön war es gestern am Ring! Gerd und ich haben festgestellt das ein paar Trails sehr zugewachsen sind! Also alle hin un die Dinger wieder freifahren!  Auf der Strecke war die Hölle los, als wenn alle die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen wollten!

Danke Gerd.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Vertexto (20. September 2010)

Danke Jürgen,
ich fand es auch super vor allen Dingen die kleine Geile Abfahrt auf der Explorer Runde
Das ist noch Ausbau fähig, werde das nächste mal auf der Seite der GP Strecke was zusammen basteln.....
Toll war auch der Audi R8 Cabrio der mich in einem Abstand von 10 cm überholt hat , die Schwachköpfe sterben leider nie aus....

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2010)

Da sagst Du was, bei Dir waren es 10 Zentimeter?? bei mir gefühlte 10 Millimeter! 

Yes die Abfahrt auf der Explorerrunde war Klasse! Wie gut das es dort nur gerade runter ging! 

Daten:
29km mit 760Hm in 2Std.


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2010)

Ach ja,

schön am Mittwoch die BikeSport News kaufen!
 Da is ein schöner Trailcheck drin!  Die Auflage muss hoch gehen!
Et grüßt dat Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Zwiebelkuchentour

Auch für euch den Link ihr seit auch herzlich eingeladen:
www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10812

Grüße Micha


----------



## Yuma-F (20. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So Tour am Dienstag steht! Los geht es in Bornheim
> *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823*


 
Verunstaltet bloss meine Trails nicht !!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2010)

Hallo Franz,

wir werden uns benehmen! Ich will ja keine schimpfe von Dir!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Bleiente (21. September 2010)

> Ach ja,
> 
> schön am Mittwoch die BikeSport News kaufen!
> Da is ein schöner Trailcheck drin!  Die Auflage muss hoch gehen!


Ist da etwa gar ein klitzekleines Bischen Eigenhudelei dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2010)

Shame on you, Franz! Da waren ja noch Brombeeren hinter den Stacheln! Und ich dachte ihr macht das alles noch "Ein" für die harschen Wintertage... Aber weil wir schwer zu überzeugen sind und ein Track ja ein Track ist simmer auffem Rückweg nochmal durchgestachelt - lustige Erkenntnis: die deutsche Brombeere macht keinen salomonischen SchnickSchnack und sticht verlässlich hin+rück! oh, da iss ja noch'en Stachel - denn Rest hammer natürlich gestaubsaugt & einmal feucht drüber... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2010)

Stehe jetzt schon am Kiosk, nur noch 8 Stunden bis zum Erwerb der BIKE-SPOTT-NEWS! (die schleimenden Schneckensmileys sind verbraucht, muss neu ordern...)


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. September 2010)

Pete,ich stehe auch schon am Kiosk Schlange(Im Schlafsack eingehüllt)...is hier was los 
Bist du das,der Kerl im Bike Trikot 247 Plätze vor mir??


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. September 2010)

Pete,ich habe Heute übrigens schon Freunde von die getroffen!!
Bin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und da sind mir 2 deiner borstigen Freunde begegnet...dachte die treiben sich nur in Brühl und in deiner Nähe rum


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Pete,ich habe Heute übrigens schon Freunde von die getroffen!!
> Bin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und da sind mir 2 deiner borstigen Freunde begegnet...dachte die treiben sich nur in Brühl und in deiner Nähe rum


 
Die erweitern auch Ihren Horizont!

@Franz,
ein bisschen Trailpflege mit Heckenschere wäre ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (22. September 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Shame on you, Franz! Da waren ja noch Brombeeren hinter den Stacheln! Und ich dachte ihr macht das alles noch "Ein" für die harschen Wintertage... Aber weil wir schwer zu überzeugen sind und ein Track ja ein Track ist simmer auffem Rückweg nochmal durchgestachelt - lustige Erkenntnis: die deutsche Brombeere macht keinen salomonischen SchnickSchnack und sticht verlässlich hin+rück! oh, da iss ja noch'en Stachel - denn Rest hammer natürlich gestaubsaugt & einmal feucht drüber... LG, der Pete



die Brombeeren haben wir extra für euch noch gelassen, diese blöden Energie Riegel sind doch nichts und außerdem geben die so einen schönen Kontrast auf dem Trikot 
Habt ihr auch die Stacheln mit wieder-haken entdeckt. Die sind wie Angelhaken, muss man auch so aus der Haut pulen, sind echt gut


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

Die haben sich in meinen Handschuhen verhakt! Glück gehabt!

Trotz verfahren usw war es lustig!
@uwe,Barbara gut angekommen?


----------



## Yuma-F (22. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @Franz,
> ein bisschen Trailpflege mit Heckenschere wäre ganz gut!


 
Dafür hab ich ja euch dort hingeschickt!


----------



## Yuma-F (22. September 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Shame on you, Franz! Da waren ja noch Brombeeren hinter den Stacheln! Und ich dachte ihr macht das alles noch "Ein" für die harschen Wintertage... Aber weil wir schwer zu überzeugen sind und ein Track ja ein Track ist simmer auffem Rückweg nochmal durchgestachelt - lustige Erkenntnis: die deutsche Brombeere macht keinen salomonischen SchnickSchnack und sticht verlässlich hin+rück! oh, da iss ja noch'en Stachel - denn Rest hammer natürlich gestaubsaugt & einmal feucht drüber... LG, der Pete


 
Wolltet ihr Kindergeburtstag feiern oder  MTB fahren?


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

Beides!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

...und was für Gestalten da rumfahren!









Grausam, wie gut das es dunkel war und ich nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yuma-F (22. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und was für Gestalten da rumfahren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wo sind denn die Bilder von der MTB-Tour ????


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

Ach ja, da sollte ja ne MTB Tour sein!


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2010)

He, die Gestalten hörten garnicht zu uns - müssen sich im Kiefernbruch an uns verfangen haben! Hammer wieder dazu gelernt - was nützt das schönste Navi im Kilometermodus (so werden ganze Windbrüche und Rheinaltarme kaschiert - also nächstes Mal schön wieder 120m und drunter....) @Tom: der Typ am Kiosk hat gesagt datt hätt er noch nich erlebt: beim Öffnen sei 'ne Type im blauen Kastenford vorgefahren und hätte die ganze Auflage gekauft! Ich hol's mir direkt beim Verlag, irgendwo muss der Cheffe ja auch ausladen! Danke für die relativ meckerlose Tragepassage, liebe Mitbikers, ich wußte die würde Würze bringen.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2010)

@Tom: Ah, meine Freunde von den Just-For-Fear-Rücken - kriegen im Herbst ja regelmäßig Appetit auf Riegel und was da so drum ist Keine Angst, die wollen nur spielen.....


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

sag nicht Kastenwagen, zu meiner schönen Karre!

@Tom Besonders um das was drum ist, den Riegel lassen sie liegen! Du bis für die ein Leckerchen!!!!!

Et grüßt die gestrige VERFAHRGARANTIE
Yogi


----------



## Redfraggle (22. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die haben sich in meinen Handschuhen verhakt! Glück gehabt!
> 
> Trotz verfahren usw war es lustig!
> @uwe,Barbara gut angekommen?



Ja Danke!
Noch ´nen schönen Downhill vom Domplatz gefahren und dann pünktlich 
zu House daheim gewesen!
War ne nette Runde gestern, wenn auch etwas orientierungslos, aber ich
muß mich da eh bedeckt halten!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2010)

Das war doch nicht orientierungslos!!!! Dat war ein Blindflug.

Dafür hat Uwe den Grill gefunden, den Franz für seine heimlichen Grillpartys nutzt!


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2010)

Jetzt kann der Arme sich nicht mehr Aufwärmen am Brombeerfeuer & muss die ganzen Wintertracks umkalkulieren - je preferée Rebellenblüt


----------



## Jarlsberg (22. September 2010)

Hatten wir uns verfahren??


----------



## othom (22. September 2010)

ihr hattet doch Bonner und Alfteraner dabei gehabt wie konntet ihr euch da verfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2010)

Wir haben 'se einfach kopfscheu gebikt auf bekannten Pfaden - nix ist unmöglich Ich glaub' der _wissende Gesichtsausdruck_ hat einfach für scheinbare Sicherheit gesorgt...


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> Hatten wir uns verfahren??


 
Wir???? Nööööö!


----------



## othom (23. September 2010)

Ok im Dunkeln sieht jede Richtung gleich aus


----------



## Yuma-F (23. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dafür hat Uwe den Grill gefunden, den Franz für seine heimlichen Grillpartys nutzt!


 
Sicher, dass ihr im Kottenforst unterwegs wart???


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2010)

Ohhhhh ja!!!!!


----------



## Bleiente (23. September 2010)

In euren Gesichtsausdrücken lesend, muß da zumindest ein kleines Kabinett des Schreckens in der Nähe gewesen sein. Na wer wars denn?


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

Rechts und links des Weges genommene Stuhlproben ergaben bekannte Ergebnisse - war definitiv der Kottenforst!


----------



## othom (23. September 2010)

ihr sollt uns nicht in den Wald schittern oder kacken ...hier wird sogar Scheisssse zitiert


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

.....ähm, reusper, sollt doch eigentlich nicht zur Sprache kommen.....es waren ja EURE Stuhlproben anhand wir unsere geographische Befindlichkeit gegenprüften - die JFFR-Köttel-EnzyKLOpädie unterscheidt mittlerweile ca. 1.200 Biker/innen - isch sch(m)eiss mich wech...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2010)

DAMIT kriesch isch den Pulitzer, so wahr mir YOGI helfe!


----------



## othom (23. September 2010)

da bekommt sogar ******** Geschmack du bist ein Kandidat für Wetten Das, muss die eigentlich frisch sein oder kann die schon was älter sein ? wir waren letzte Woche dort,sonst würde ich sagen du hast irgendeinen Bernasennen Schiss erwischt )


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2010)

Ein Hauch von Ötzi war auch mit dabei - wir haben das im Labor aber auch schon mal in der Kombi 86'er Racing-Ralph mit Fluppe sondiert!


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2010)

Was für ein Thema!


----------



## othom (24. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Was für ein Thema!



ja so richtig scheissse


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. September 2010)

Soll aber Glück bringen!


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2010)

....das war mir neu; ich erkenne allerdings dieses fäkale Thema jetzt als ausgewalzt an! Ich werde schweigen! Mehr Köttel hatte die Ville eh nicht zu bieten


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2010)

Dienstag steht!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2010)

Juhüchen, endlich mal wieder im Schrebergarten des Maître schreddern; da wird er uns all seine Zwerge zeigen!


----------



## Bleiente (25. September 2010)

Hat jemand ne Kletterausrüstung?
Der Pete vemisst seine Lieblingshandschuhe. Tatort: Hornberg, Tatzeit: 15:00, Tatgegenstand: Handschuh, Leder, braun. Hat se beim Gequatsche mit rüstigen Rentner über die Klippe katapultiert, liegen jetzt auf einem Absatz, darüber und darunter 4 m Steilwand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Alle Rettungsversuche mißlungen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Falls jemand demnächst zufällig mit Seil unterwegs ist, der Pete wirds danken.


----------



## othom (25. September 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Kletterausrüstung?
> Der Pete vemisst seine Lieblingshandschuhe. Tatort: Hornberg, Tatzeit: 15:00, Tatgegenstand: Handschuh, Leder, braun. Hat se beim Gequatsche mit rüstigen Rentener über die Klippe katapultiert, liegen jetzt auf einem Absatz, darüber und darunter 4 m Steilwand.
> 
> 
> ...



hätte jetzt fast gesagt Scheisss was drauf, aber da wären wir wieder beim alten Thema 
das kommt davon wenn man sich mit Händen und Füßen unterhält


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2010)

Na ja, ein paar Wörtchen aus dem besagten fielen schon - waren schliesslich meine Lieblingsweggefährten auf ruppigem Pfad, wer gibt die schon gerne her... Aber nach 40minütiger Rettungsaktion mussten die guten Stücke für Missed In Action erklärt werden, ich liess mich also zu einer kleinen Schweigeminute hinreissen...hach ja, meine Handschuhe Rest in Pfels.


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2010)

Wir werden eine Schweigeminute einlegen! Amen


----------



## Bleiente (25. September 2010)

Na? und mit was ist er runtergefahren?
Mit den Meinen!!!!!! 
Gab sie ihm aus Sicherheitsgründen, damit nicht noch schlimmeres passiert


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2010)

Er hat ja so sensible Hände!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2010)

Goooooldfinger, he's the man..............


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2010)

​


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2010)

Das ist gut Hubäät!


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2010)

Sagt mal Fahrt ihr heute eine Tour?


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2010)

Ich nicht, bin am tapezieren!


----------



## redrace (26. September 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich nicht, bin am tapezieren!



Immer noch!!


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2010)

Ja, das nächste Zimmer! Dieses Jahr wollen wir die komplette obere Etage renovieren! Unsere Hütte ist jetzt schon elf Jahre und braucht mal was Neues!


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2010)

So eine neue JFFR Tour am 09.10.2010 

guckst Du HIER

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2010)

Da bin ich mit Chris im Schwarzwald beim Energie Race. Ich habe zwar noch keinen Schimmer wo ich die Energy holen soll. Aber das wird schon. 
Hat heute einer oder mehrere Bock die heimischen Gefilde unsicher zu machen? Auch gerne mit Bling Bling 
Ich brauche einen Wiedereinstig auf einem Hardtail. Daher nix schnelles und anspruchsvolles. Alles ganz Chillig. Start so gegen 13:30 bis 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt vereinbahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2010)

@Hubäät a) wer hat das mit dem Pinkeln verraten - wir waren lediglich zu dritt auffem Fels - tell me the Maulwurf! b) ett waren nicht meine OP-Handschuhe - hier führt das Bild zur Irritation, sondern die Compagneros für's Grobe (siehe unter: Die,die die Arbeit machen.de)
Aber bei der ausgelobten Belohnung geh' ich selber noch mal suchen!!!!
LG, der Pete


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. September 2010)

Simon,ich werde gleich für ca.1,5-2 Stündchen ne Runde drehen!
Allerdings ist mein Zeitfenster knapp da wir um 16 Uhr auf nen Geburtstag müssen,daher starte ich von Zuhause und werde am Concordia See in den Wald fahren...mit dem hast du ja bereits schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....ach ne,das hast du ja vergessen


----------



## WhiteBandit (26. September 2010)

Hmm das kriege ich nicht so ganz hin  
Zudem mag ich den Concardia See nicht besonders. Nicht nur weil der mir ein bisschen Gedächnis geklaut hat sonder auch noch der ein oder andere Sturz.
Naja dann muss ich wohl oder übel alleine in der Ville rumgondeln


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2010)

Jungens, hier legen sich in kurzen Sätzen ja wieder ganze Schicksale offenbar - Simon, es geht nur über's Überwinden - mach dir die Liblarere Seenplatte zum Freund - fahren,fahren,fahren - und gib jedem Stumpf einen Namen, dann werden 'se bald zu Bekannten! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2010)

Sind heute mit 4 Kids und 2 Erwachsenen von Altenahr mit der Sesseltriene hoch - da schwitzt man überhaupt nicht - und dann intuitiev hangnah verblieben - gestossen sind wir dabei auf die Überreste des Rundwanderwegs 4 vor der großen Bundesstraßenverlegung - Kracher, Herausforderung, Federwegsevent - hier in der IG noch mal nachkarten, es schrockt.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2010)

Räusper - vermisse hier doch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit beim Wiedererringen meiner Lieblingshandschuhe!  Da muss doch jemand Federwegtechnisch in der Lage sein die 4 Meter mal zu droppen?  Sonst 'ne technische Inspiration? Möchte kein Aufsehen erregen mit 5 Meter Dachlatte unter'm Arm Hornberg aufwärts - ist bestimmt nicht DIMB-getreu! LG, Pete, handschuhlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2010)

Lass uns beide mal hinfahren, da fällt mir dann bestimmt was ein!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Räusper - vermisse hier doch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit beim Wiedererringen meiner Lieblingshandschuhe!  Da muss doch jemand Federwegtechnisch in der Lage sein die 4 Meter mal zu droppen?  Sonst 'ne technische Inspiration? Möchte kein Aufsehen erregen mit 5 Meter Dachlatte unter'm Arm Hornberg aufwärts - ist bestimmt nicht DIMB-getreu! LG, Pete, handschuhlos



Schonmal an ne Angel gedacht ?


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schonmal an ne Angel gedacht ?



Dachlatte wär ja schon doof  aber Mountainbiker mit Helm auffem Kopp und vom gewässerbehafteten Talboden bergaufwärts mit Angel auffe Schulter unterwegs - wer sich so in der Öffentlichkeit blicken lässt (und DIE hat schon genug Schwierigkeiten uns einzusortieren!) hat vermutlich auch noch'n Jodeldiplom inne Tasche! Da heißt's dann ganz flugs: ....ich glaub mich hol'n se ab (und von Vati Staat gibt's 'ne voll bikeUNtaugliche Jacke mit die Knöppe hinten datt Modell hat dann einsatzoptimiert sicher kein Goretex) Ich denk mal über'n Schleppnetz nach!


----------



## Bleiente (29. September 2010)

Der Vorschlag ein bischen Kinderarbeit einzusetzen fand hier nur wenig Gehör. Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht, dabei ist die Lütte doch noch sooo leicht und klettern kann sie auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
Grübel, Grübel, na ja, vielleicht doch nen Robot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

P.s. Hoffentlich hat er se (die SSSS-Handschuhe) bald endlich wieder


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10889


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2010)

Huhuuu, HUbert lebt 

Aufgrund der nachfrage hier mal die beiden Tracks zur Radrebellen Tour von heute zum nachfahren, abfahren, dranvorbeifahren, runterfahren, rauffahren, langsamfahren, schnellfahren, vorwärtsfahren, rückwärtsfahren und ...... wenn er nicht gestorben ist fährt er heute noch ! Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal abzufahren.

45 km Runde

35km Runde


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ungewollt kriegt man die Perlen der Eifel auffem Silbertableau, bedankt, Sahib!


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Oktober 2010)

Dass waren aber sehr dreckige Perlen. Ich habe selten so zugemockt ausgesehen. Hat aber riesigen Spaß gemacht


----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer is denn morgen noch dabei? Freiwillige vor.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Dass waren aber sehr dreckige Perlen. Ich habe selten so zugemockt ausgesehen. Hat aber riesigen Spaß gemacht



Jou, ein wenig matschig wars schon, aber das gehört ja dazu.
Schade, der Ausklang hätte ein wenig gemütlicher sein können irgendwie waren fast alle weggesprengt, aber dennoch tolle Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hot-cilli (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Jürgen,
um 18:29 auf dem Parkplatz am Heider Bergsee? Ich versuche Pünklich zu erscheinen

Gute Nacht,
hot-cilli


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2010)

18:30 wird mit Sicherheit auch toleriert (da sitze ich leider unverhofft in 'nem Forum in Bonn...) musst aber auf unseren beliebten flexiblen Schafzaun verzichten - Zugang Knappsack ist wieder frei! LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2010)

@Micha: die 1 Minute Toleranz wirst du brauchen um vom Parkplatz Bleibtreusee zum Parkplatz Heider Bergsee zu kommen - Starting Point!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2010)

hot-cilli schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> um 18:29 auf dem Parkplatz am Bleibtreu see? Ich versuche Pünklich zu erscheinen
> 
> Gute Nacht,
> hot-cilli



Am Heiderbergsee ist Treffpunkt! Schau den Link im LMB!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2010)

Wir machen den Weg frei..............


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Oktober 2010)

Heider Bergsee ist doch der Treffpunkt, wo wir uns getroffen haben, bevor wir uns am neuen Treffpunkt mit der damals geschlossenen Tränke getroffen haben, oder? (Jetzt hab ich mich sogar selbst verwirrt) Naja, werd ich schon finden, doch bitte ich um Rücksicht, da ich ja seit April einen komplett neuen Anreiseweg habe, den ich erst noch finden muss. 
Bis nachher

Robin


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das ist der Treffpunkt! Kannst auch bei mir vorbei kommen und wir fahren zusammen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Treffpunkt! Kannst auch bei mir vorbei kommen und wir fahren zusammen!



Danke , aber ich komm dann direkt. Hab noch einiges zu tun. Bis nachher.


----------



## hot-cilli (5. Oktober 2010)

...sorry zusammen, ich verwechsle die immer! Es ist natürlich der Heider Bergsee))

Bis später,
hot-cilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2010)

Viel Spaß - während ich mit drögen Kollegen Bonner Mief atme ist wenigstens ein Teil des Wild Bunch in der Natur!


----------



## redrace (5. Oktober 2010)

HUHU
Ich versuch mal pünktlich zu sein. Wenn ich nicht bis 18:34 Uhr da bin einfach los fahren!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi Mike!

Doch mal in der Ville unterwegs


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich versuch mal pünktlich zu sein. Wenn ich nicht bis 18:34 Uhr da bin einfach los fahren!


 
Na Du HUHU,

bringste mir wieder Schokolädchen mit? 

Bis nachher!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich versuch mal pünktlich zu sein. Wenn ich nicht bis 18:34 Uhr da bin einfach los fahren!



Wenn du so schnell wie Sonntag fährst schaffst du das nie


----------



## redrace (5. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn du so schnell wie Sonntag fährst schaffst du das nie



Du hattest recht ich habe es nicht geschafft! Bin gerade erst zur Tür rein! Sorry, ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch ohne mich Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Tour gestern. Hat mir Spass gemacht, doch zum Ende hab ich das halbe Jahr Radabstinenz zu Spüren bekommen. Aber wird schon, die (Spätsommer)Saison kann kommen. Euch `nen schönen Tag.

Gruß Robin


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja war schön, aber schlammig! Danke an all die Mitfahrer, es war wie immer in der Ville, viele Schwarzfahrer.

Jürgen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja, schlammig, da fällt mir ein, mein Rad liegt noch im Auto, will ausgeladen und gewaschen werden. Und außerdem hat meine Regierung gesagt, dass ich alles wieder sauber machen will, was ich an Schlamm ins Haus geschleppt habe. Komisch, dass sie weiß, was ich machen will, bevor ich es selber weiß. Das scheint weibliche Intuition zu sein.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Tja, so ist das!


----------



## ~TOM~ (6. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte ich ja fast Glück das ich mich so lange mit dem Fenster aufgehalten habe 
Frau hatte Gestern erst das Treppenhaus geputzt....das verträgt sich mit frischem Schlamm nicht so sehr ,nicht das ich es dann auch nochmal putzen wollte


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja ja! Aber et war schöööööönnnnnnn


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Oktober 2010)

Sooo schööööön!!!!


----------



## hot-cilli (6. Oktober 2010)

Moin, Moin,
auch ich bin heile zu Hause angekommen, so gegen 2200... Es hat riesen Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die "Verbindungsetappen" nicht so der Brüller sind. 
Pete, Du hast Recht, Knappsack ist wieder frei, nur die wilden Schweine haben ein Waschbrett aus der Ebene gemacht.
Danke noch einmal für die tolle Tour und die Mitfahrer. Bis die Tage.

hot-cilli


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey Michael.

bis Samstag!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mir bisschen Sorge wenn die gemeine Sau jetzt schon alles umgräbt - egal ob Ahrtal oder Ville - wo 'se doch allenthalben noch Zeugs findet An watt mag die wohl knabbern wenn die Rotte winters nix mehr findet Hier mal die Dienstagsrunde nach 'nem 0:1 gegen Schweinis Bande:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Da mach disch ma keine Sorgen........ die sehen vorher so aus









Lecker lecker!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Schweineliebhaber Samstag Lust: Gugsdu


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hubääät, warum Samstag! Willste nicht mit nach Rodalben?? Da sind wir Samstag!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey Ihr JFFR schaut in die IG!!! Neue Infos zu den Trikots


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist in Rodalben nicht zufällig Kirmes? Würde auf jeden Fall eine Runde mit Sympathen!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2010)

Oh, halt, der Weg hat keine Kapellentreppen - da ist der King-of-Snakeskin unterfordert... und ich hatte schon so schööööne Ersatzschläuche eingepackt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hubääät, warum Samstag! Willste nicht mit nach Rodalben?? Da sind wir Samstag!



Nun ja, Rodalben hörte sich auch verlockend an, doch dann beschlich mit die Rationalität und entschied das mir der Aufwand dann doch etwas zu groß für eine 40km Runde ist auch wenns fast ausschliesslich feine Trails gibt ! Werde die Runde mit Sicherheit mal unter die Stollen nehmen, dann aber wohl eher an nem langen -Pfalz-Wochenende.

Was die Vogelsangtour angeht wird noch die ein oder andere folgen auch bis Ende des Jahres und auch vielleicht in die selbe Richtung nur mit anderen Trails. Fahren kann ich diesjahr ja noch nach Lust & Laune


----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2010)

Warum nur dieses Jahr! Was ist im nächsten??? (Neugier)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Oktober 2010)

Nächstes jahr werd ich mir wohl ne eigene Hütte zusammen zimmern, da is dann nich mehr so viel Zeit zum biken. Aber 2012 greif ich dann wieder an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nächstes jahr werd ich mir wohl ne eigene Hütte zusammen zimmern, da is dann nich mehr so viel Zeit zum biken. Aber 2012 greif ich dann wieder an !



Das hab ich schon vor elf Jahren erledigt! Jetzt fängt das renovieren an!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2010)

Booooaaahh eejj, jetzt entziehen die Häuslebauer schon im Vorjahr der Gemeinde das Laktat! @Hubi: bau die Anbauteile ab - dann halt ich zumindest deinen Rahmen in 2011 im Umlauf, sach' wo du ihn wann hinhaben willst @Tapeziermonster: wir können den Rahmen auseinanderflexen, dann verteilt sich der Hubert auf mehrere Schultern - aber er iss ja sowas wie der Christopherus der Biker - da wolln mer uns fein drum schlagen! Ihr Mäuse!


----------



## Dart (8. Oktober 2010)

So, nur noch einmal schlafen, dann sind wir auf dem F-Trail. Wir freuen uns schon wie Hulle auf die Tour und Euch kennen zu lernen. Wir werden heute Abend mit dem WOMO runter gondeln und dann morgen früh an der H-Hütte sein.

Viele Grüße bis dahin
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee, das mit dem früher. 
  Pete und ich werden auch schon heute Abend runterfahren und sind dann als Wanderer getarnt (entsprechendes Outfit leihen wir uns von Pete`s Papa aus) im H-Haus einquartiert. Vielleicht machen wir morgen Früh den Treffpunkt für die beiden Nachtfahrer noch was hübsch (abgestandener Kaffee oder ähnliches). Schließlich soll doch für alle gleiche Startbedingungen herrschen.
Beste Grüsse
Pete und Antonie


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Wir werden Euch wecken!!! Bis morgen, dass Wetter wird ja schon perfekt. Quasi wie letztes Jahr. Nee da war et auch schön!


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Näähh wie schön, selbst da wird noch geknechtet. 
  Es reicht doch schon, dass wir bei der Talumrundung 45 km keine Gastlichkeit mehr sehen/erleben werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ach, so unwichtige Sachen! Pack einfach genug Stullen und Gesöffs ein! Die Gastronomie auf solchen Touren wird immer so überbewertet.


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Prima Dee. Woher nehmen? Müssen dann vom H-Haus stehlen oder Grill mitnehmen.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Näähh wie schön, selbst da wird noch geknechtet.
> Es reicht doch schon, dass wir bei der Talumrundung 45 km keine Gastlichkeit mehr sehen/erleben werden.



Und ist eine Gaststätte mit dem Charme eines Vereinsheimes untergekommen.


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist bewusst so gewählt, wollten doch keinen Vorteil rausschinden. 
Haben uns aber doch noch in letzter Sekunde gegen das Matratzenlager entschieden.


----------



## AnjaR (8. Oktober 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> ..... Vielleicht machen wir morgen Früh den Treffpunkt für die beiden Nachtfahrer noch was hübsch (*abgestandener Kaffee oder ähnliches)*. Schließlich soll doch für alle gleiche Startbedingungen herrschen.
> Beste Grüsse
> Pete und Antonie


 

 Für Kaffee (frischen) können wir dann sorgen. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass die Herren im Trail einschlafen.

Bis morgen
Anja + Jörg


----------



## hot-cilli (8. Oktober 2010)

... na ich freu mich vieleicht auf den Kaffee!

grüße aus Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## Dart (8. Oktober 2010)

Wäre Grillen ´ne Option für nacher? Wir haben einen kleinen Gasgrill im Bus und Fleisch etc. kann in unserem Kühlschrank gelagert werden. Ein lauschige Plätzchen lässt sich doch bestimmt dort irgendwo finden.

Teller, Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht haben wir in ausreichender Menge auch dabei.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie lange wir unterwegs sind!!!!! Idee ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht auch spontan, Geschäfte haben ja bestimmt lange auf.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Für Kaffee (frischen) können wir dann sorgen. Wir wollen ja nicht, dass die Herren im Trail einschlafen.
> 
> Bis morgen
> Anja + Jörg


 
Wenn dann auf dem Trail , denn wenn ich im Trail schlafen soll, dann muss ich ja noch ein Loch graben!!!

Bis moooorgen

dat Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Wäre Grillen ´ne Option für nacher? Wir haben einen kleinen Gasgrill im Bus und Fleisch etc. kann in unserem Kühlschrank gelagert werden. Ein lauschige Plätzchen lässt sich doch bestimmt dort irgendwo finden.
> 
> Teller, Messer, Gabel, Schere, Licht haben wir in ausreichender Menge auch dabei.



Das hört sich alles eher wie ein lustiger Pfadfinderausflug an . Aber euch sei es gegönnt. Vergesst mir das Biken nicht. Viel Spass und ich wünsche mir `nen Supertourbericht auf der HP, der aber damit enden sollte, dass sich die Tour nicht lohnt. Somit ist dann der  Anfall nicht so gewaltig.

Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Nee, nee, jetzt kehrt er auch noch den Deutschlehrer raus.
    Da der Pete mitfährt, wirds sogar möglich sein auch unterm Trail schlafen zu können (mit Kaffee, frisch oder abgestanden).


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Macht der Pete morgen auch wieder so schöne Stunteinlagen????? Bittteeeee


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du den Federgabeljump? 
Nur wenn du das Filmteam schon plaziert hast, da ist er eigen.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2010)

Genau den! Überlege ob ich die Helmkamera mitnehmen soll!


----------



## Bleiente (8. Oktober 2010)

Dann nimm aber ne ordentliche Speicherkarte mit, so eine, die sich später auch auslesen lässt
Sind gleich auf der A-Bahn.
Bis morgen früh


----------



## Bleiente (9. Oktober 2010)

Erste Lebenszeichen der Vorhut
Schön wars!!!!!
Kaffe war da, Crew auch da, Sonne später da, der F-Weg wie Wanderer (vorbildlich nette) waren auch da. Bei unserer Rückkehr waren auch noch Läuse da, wie wunderbar. Kammerjäger schon durchgejagt, zu dem Ganzen wird vielleicht später noch was gesagt, denn gleich wird erstmal Pizza genagt.
Nee schick wars, hoffe der Rest kommt wohlbehalten an.


----------



## AnjaR (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind auch wieder wohlbehalten gelandet. War das toll heute. Danke an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne Runde auf dem F-Weg. 
Und ich habe meinen Tacho nach fast 2 km Fußmarsch doch noch gefunden. Wenn wir dürfen, fahren wir gerne nochmal bei Euch mit.  Dank an Jürgen für das Erdinger / die Cola am Ende der Tour im Hilschbeghaus.

LG Anja + Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2010)

Des Königs Schreiberling schwang bei Kerzenlicht noch den Federkiel und wird bei Tageslicht einen Boten entsenden - einen gewürzten Tourenbericht in der Satteltasche Ne' war datt wieder schööööööön! Danke allen MitbikerInnen für die Toleranz neuer Techniken,
sie werden ihren Weg ins Tourenbuch finden! LG, der Pete (den No-Leg-Suicider heb' ich mir für die nächste Rampage auf)


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2010)

Schön das es Euch gefallen hat! Das war wieder eine schöne lustige Runde. Es gab bis auf meine Krampf kurz vor Ende nix besser zu machen!!!!

Anja+Jörg, würde mich freuen demnächst wieder eine schöne Tour mit Euch zu starten.
Ich hoffe es gibt dann wieder Kaffe bei der Ankunft!!​ 
und es war bei allen im Gesicht zu sehen, dass berühmte






F-Weg Dauergrinsen

Nächstes Jahr ist der F-Weg wieder im Oktober eingeplant!

Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag 
Gruß
Jürgen​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2010)

Für alle Daheimgebliebenen, Verhinderten & Verschwundenen ("Bonner Ecke") hat der Rädelsführer wieselflink den Tourenbericht auf die Homepage getackert - guckst du Homepage


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hornberg oder Das Ende einer Hoffnung  Das RaceFace-Rettungsteam wurde am Nachmittag mit fetter 16-Meter-Rettungsleine tätig um meine Lieblingshandschuhe aus der Steilwand zu bergen - 
Sicherungshinweise wurden peinlichst beachtet - war wirklich die dickste
Krüppeleiche auf dem ganzen Plateau!



Suche braune Handschuhe in Laubbrauner Wand....damit ist eigentlich alles schon gesagt - wahrscheinlich wurde mein Fetisch wegen dem hohen Mineralanteil schon von der bergsteigenden Ahrsau nächtlings verputzt - Mission beendet -die Messe ist gelesen.... Der Spass war's aber allemal wegen der Wanderersprüche wert  Zitat Oma, 70: ..Wen wollen 'se denn damit abschleppen oder die pikierten Blicke auf dem höchsten Aussichtspunkt noch über ein halbmeterhoch gespanntes Seil steigen zu müssen - Gaudi für die ganze Familie Punktum: Ruft Schiffe & Hubschrauber zurück, weist den Satelliten wieder ihr Tagwerk zu; die Gloves sind futsch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2010)

​


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2010)

@Hubäät: Er soll ja rufen, mein Lieber, abber nächtens soll'er die Schnauze halten! Bin es jetzt satt mich nachts hin und her zu wälzen - Pyschologie ist angesagt - ich muss einfach loslassen! Mir war's recht peinlich so prollig präsent auf deiner netten Page aktiv zu sein - drum doppelter Dank: für's rasche Reagieren & für den Trenker-Buam P.S. Wenn ich abseits vom Ahrtal Wasser suche dann in CANITOGA! LG, der Pete (der Hofstaat zu K-B-Heim ist eine Woche verreist - ett wird sicher was ruhiger in den nächsten Tagen)


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2010)

Jawoll, bin wech für ne ganze Woche!!! Haltet durch ich komm wieder!!!


----------



## Dart (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ihr Fun-Rider,

auch von mir nochmals danke fürs dabei sein dürfen. War ein schöner Tag gestern zwischen den Felsen. Zum Glück gab es keine Verluste und die Stunts sind waren noch glimpflich verlaufen

@Michael: sind die Wunden schon wieder verheilt?

Wenn Ihr das nächste mal an der Ahr unterwegs seid würden wir uns freuen, wenn wir ´mal dabei sein dürfen.

Gruß aus Seelscheid
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich lass mir nen sonnigen Tag einfallen, um gemeinsam an die Ahr zu radeln!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2010)

Hornberg?


----------



## hot-cilli (11. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
auch von mir ein dickes Danke an alle mitgefahrenen für den schönen Tag, im besonderen an

Jürgen für die Orga und das tolle TAXI mit guter Unterhaltung und das Freigetränk als Abschluß

Bleiente für das Bergen aus der tiefen Schlucht

Jörg für die gute erste Hilfe, der linke Ringfinger passt in keinen Handschuh mehr...

Anja und Jörg für die köstlichen Muffins

und vor allem an den, der für das tolle Wetter verantwortlich war.

sonnige Grüße aus Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## Bleiente (11. Oktober 2010)

> Bleiente für das Bergen aus der tiefen Schlucht


Gern geschehen!!
Und das wär vielleicht was für dich. In drei Wochen ist ein 
Brückentag. Na ja, nicht ganz.


----------



## hot-cilli (11. Oktober 2010)

... Ja Ja und dann gibt es noch den: "über sieben Brücken mußt Du... "
macht Euch nur lustig über meine Phobie! Dann fahre ich eben weiter Hinten!


hot-cilli
PS Bilder sind hochgeladen


----------



## Bleiente (11. Oktober 2010)

Bilder, gute Frage. Anja und Jörg haben sicher auch Interesse. Der Yogy ist ne Woche in Urlaub und es kommt auf die Datenmenge an. Der Pete hat das bessere e-mail Konto (PN). Da könntest du eine Auswahl hinschicken, sonst auf CD und wir treffen uns an der Ahr und nehmen den Brückentrail mit. Die paar die ich gemacht habe sind schon im Tourenblog der JFFR-Seite verewigt, wenn du da welche im Orginal möchtest, melden.

bleiente


----------



## Dart (11. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe meine Bilder in meinem Album hier hochgeladen. Leider lässt die Schärfe zu wünschen übrig

Gruß


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2010)

Na, das Selbstauslöserfoto fand ich aber aller Ehren wert - toll, dass sich nach intensivem Suchen der Tacho noch fand  (Bin ja Schwundexperte) Hoffentlich bis in Bälde, der Pete


----------



## Bleiente (12. Oktober 2010)

Will heut Mittag eine kurze Runde im Ahrtal drehen. Vielleicht hat noch einer von euch spontan Zeit und Lust.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Oktober 2010)

Soderle, die Weinlese an der Ahr befleissigt jedes Jahr immer wieder Myriaden von Tageswanderern - wenn man Touren plant dann am Besten auf der Schattenseite des Ahrtals - hier hat die Gute heute wieder Glück gehabt.... Die Vorderville sucht sich schon langsam ihr Winterpotential zusammen - da könnte der Hintern der Ville auch aktiv werden! LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

WP? Wer - mit wem oder welcher - welches Team? Zeisch disch, Interessiertes


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mit, werde mich auch mehr bemühen, als letzten Winter. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## hot-cilli (13. Oktober 2010)

WP... was ist das, wie geht das?

Grüße,
hot-cilli


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Oktober 2010)

Au ja!

Dieses Jahr bin ich ganz bestimmt auch mit dabei. Ein grund mehr aufs Bike im Winter zu steigen


----------



## Dart (13. Oktober 2010)

@ hot-cilli: WP = Winterpokal, siehe oben in der Menüleiste

Bis zu 5 Fahrer bilden eine Gruppe deren Fahrleistungen im Winter addiert werden. Im Prinzip ist es eine öffentliche Trainigsverwaltung mit Gruppenzwang, die die Aktivität auf dem Bike im Winter erhöhen soll. Ich denke, ich werde auch wieder mit Anja und ein paar anderen ein Team gründen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

@Hot-Cilli -Das coole am Winterpokal ist der Idealwert des Ganzen; die Teammitglieder müssen nicht aufeinanderhocken um ein Team zu bilden - dein Sparringspartner könnte also sogar in Manheim (Großstadt i.d. Nähe von Nörvenich) oder Manhattan seine Punkte erfahren und sie ins Team einbringen. Kuck mal rein in den Thread (wie Jörg geschrieben hat oben in der Leiste), da tut sich einiges an Spaßpotential auf Falls keiner auf Augenhöhe in deiner Nähe bist du selbstredend bei uns gern gesehen 
wir verrechnen auch Kerpener Kilometer (geteilt durch 1,5 ~ 1 Villekilometer) Netten Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

@Jörg: die Selbtsauslöseraufnahme ist dir echt schick gelungen - auf dem Bild siehts aus als hättest du seit Urbeginn aller Zeiten da gestanden - kein Zeichen vom mörderischen Schlusssprint an die Kaffeebud LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

Also, TEAM 1 lassen wir aus Urlaubsgründen erst mal ungeschoren, somit
Just-for-fun-riders TEAM 2: Pete, Bleiente..... Interessenten werden nachts aus dem Bett geholt, das steht im Kleingedruckten!


----------



## hot-cilli (13. Oktober 2010)

OK so weit habe ich das verstanden, wobei die Umrechnung macht mir doch Sorge!
Macht das denn auch Sinn, wenn ich eigentlich mehr laufe im Winter als Rad fahren? 

sonnige Grüße,
hot-cilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann kann man sich denn eintragen? Oder bin ich einfach nicht intelligent genug? Wenn ich auf den WP gehe, sind da noch die Einträge (leider auch meine) vom letzten WP.


----------



## hot-cilli (13. Oktober 2010)

Also der letzte WP ging von:

Der Winterpokal startet am 02.11.2009 und endet am 28.03.2010.

...ich denke das es dann auch wieder am 02.11.2010 Startet....

sonnige Grüße aus Kerpen,
hot-cilli


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

Jep, der Pokal schliesst Alternativsportarten (Rolle, Wandern, Laufen)ein, allerdings wird der Punktkoeffizient nachteiliger berechnet, d.h. pro halbe Stunde einen Punkt und nicht für 15 Minuten - ist aber ja auch kein Laufforum @Fliewatüüt - es handelt sich bei der virtuellen Menschenjagd sozusagen um einen Preavis; nach Aktivierung des WP semmeln wir uns wohlaufgestellt per Mäuseklick nur noch hinne Machs mit place© und semmel dich bei uns dran - da werden ihnen geholfen


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2010)

Michael, der WINTER ist sozusagen die Heimat des Bikers! Lapidare Forstautobahnen zeigen Ihr zweites Gesicht (ein zugegebenermaßen rutschiges) und kriegen so erst den sportlichen Kick! Auf dem Weg vom Schnorrenberg Richtung Heider entstand so eine Eisrinne die mir im Februar ein formidables Auf-die-Schnauze-legen in 3 Phasen auf 50 Meter Länge ermöglicht hat - datt kann noch nicht mal Katharina Witt!


----------



## Bleiente (13. Oktober 2010)

WP, wie kalt. 
Bin morgen vorläufig für dieses Jahr das letzte Mal im Ahrtal scouten. Alles schön gegenüber des RWWW, wo die sonnenhungrigen Rotweinanhänger verweilen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> WP, wie kalt.
> Bin morgen vorläufig für dieses Jahr das letzte Mal im Ahrtal scouten. Alles schön gegenüber des RWWW, wo die sonnenhungrigen Rotweinanhänger verweilen.



Genau die richtige Seite !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (14. Oktober 2010)

Hoffe, dass sich der Nebel in den Tälern etwas früher verzieht als gestern. Sonst bleibt nur die Hocheifel, da scheint jetzt schon die Sonne, allerdings über weißem Grund. Wird dann doch eher eine WP-Vorübung .


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Oktober 2010)

Pete,ich würde dann auch eher Team 2 beitreten! Mit unserem Künni mitzuhalten is mir dann doch zu anstrengend...und wenn er am schluss wieder die 3fache Punktzahl als der Rest hat is es doch deprimierend


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Oktober 2010)

ich geh in´s Team 1,5. Schlechter als Yogi, besser als Tom. Ersteres ist nicht schwer, zweites ein Ansporn . Hab gestern Abend schonmal den Vor-WP bei Hubert eingeleitet. War a...kalt und für `ne kurze Hose doch schon zu schattig. Auch die Sommerüberziehjacke ist wohl nur für den Sommer konzipiert (irgendwie logisch). Aber kommt kälte, kommt Kleidung. Man wird ja nicht jünger.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2010)

@Tom: kopier dich einfach eini, fein ein vertrautes Gegenüber zu haben (da kennt mann alle Tricks & Kniffe)  Team 1,5.....nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch - und dazu den Gummigeruch von Yogis Pneus in der Nase? Datt schaun wir uns mal an im Winterverlauf! Naja, irgendwie hat der "sonnige" Herbst im Kleiderschrank direkt zwei Fächer übersprungen - datt mit dem sonnig war wohl eher auf sein Gemüt bezogen - im Ahrtal stehen 'se sich bei Winzer's in 3er-Reihen auffe Füsse; für DIE ist der Herbst sonnig.. LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> ich geh in´s Team 1,5. Schlechter als Yogi, besser als Tom. Ersteres ist nicht schwer, zweites ein Ansporn . Hab gestern Abend schonmal den Vor-WP bei Hubert eingeleitet. War a...kalt und für `ne kurze Hose doch schon zu schattig. Auch die Sommerüberziehjacke ist wohl nur für den Sommer konzipiert (irgendwie logisch). Aber kommt kälte, kommt Kleidung. Man wird ja nicht jünger.



Wie ich sehe bist du auf dem nach-hause-weg gestern abend nicht mehr erfroren ! leck mich in de bonne war dat kalt, sonntach noch bei 20°C im kurzen Leibchen unterwegs gewesen und gestern war die Softshell fast schon zu wenig. Auf jeden Fall sind wir jetzt schon WP tauglich eingefahren


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Oktober 2010)

Erfroren nicht, aber beinah noch mit den Herren des Gesetzes in Konflikt geraten. Die haben seltsam geguckt, bei meinem Strahler auf dem Helm, welcher nicht der StVO entspricht. Waren wohl geblendet. Zum Glück hatte ich aber mein nicht zugelassenes Rücklicht an (Udo hats geprüft, danke hierfür), was sie wahrscheinlich Gnade vor Recht ergehen lassen hat. Und ich hatte ja vorbildlich einen Helm auf. Außerdem hat mich der Feldweg gerettet, ist ja schließlich für Autos verboten. Und auch bestimmt meine raketenmäßige Geschwindigkeit. Zum Glück hat keine Alkoholkontrolle stattgefunden. 
Hoffe nur, dass es am Sonntag wärmer ist, wobei der Wetterbericht bis dato noch nicht richtig gutes verspricht. Aber dann werden halt Beinlinge um die Stelzen gelegt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich sach mal: de hauptsach ös dat et drüsch bliev !


----------



## Bleiente (14. Oktober 2010)

War auch heut tagsüber extrem Langhandschuhlastig.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Musste allerdings noch vor dem Radeln dem Pete (Arachnophobia) die Sicht in der Arbeitskutsche freimachen. Die hatte auch ein Kreuz dabei.




Und zum Abschluss des Tages noch am allseits beliebten Aussichtspunkt Petes Fetisch  eine Schweigezigarette ein- und ein halbes Brötchen niedergelegt (ohne Helm versteht sich).


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. Oktober 2010)

Überarbeitete Version 


Pete04 schrieb:


> Just-for-fun-riders TEAM 2: Pete, Bleiente,~TOM~..... Interessenten werden nachts aus dem Bett geholt, das steht im Kleingedruckten!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich sach mal: de hauptsach ös dat et drüsch bliev !



~ die Hauptsache ist, dass es trocken bleibt ??? Versteh ich das so richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2010)

jajo dat ! mach de ken söresch jung, dat lierste och noch wenn de ens lang jenoch bei os ön de eefel jewonnt häs !


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wofür werden hier Brötchen ausgelegt - Vodoo??? - die Handschuhe reargieren nur auf Schweiss, also höchstens auf Lecksteine.....


----------



## Bleiente (15. Oktober 2010)

@Tom


> Just-for-fun-riders TEAM 2: Pete, Bleiente,~TOM~..


Freut mich, dass du bei uns punkten möchtest, da bist du auch bestens aufgehoben
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Woran ich mich aber nur schwer gewöhnen werde ist, dass wir uns dann nicht mehr verbal bekriegen können.


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Oktober 2010)

Warum nicht....das ist wie Anspornen um mich zu höchstleistungen zu treiben


----------



## Bleiente (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast den Hänger denn schon winterfest gemacht. Gibt mehr Punkte als Kinderwagen schieben.
Ps. hast du in deinem Urlaubsexil auch I-net, frag nur soo, z.B. zum weiterschimpfen


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. Oktober 2010)

Weiß ich garnet....Schlaptop is dabei,falls ich Netz finde werde ich auch mal hier reinschauen um mir die neuesten beschimpfungen zu geben


----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2010)

Fernschimpfe sozusagen, die hat besonders lange Bestand


----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hübsch isset hier! Hübsch kalt und hübsch lang dunkel! Wer vor 8 Uhr auffem Bike unterwegs ist wird entweder geschossen oder gemolken, je nach Farbkombi (schwarz-weiss ist ganz schlecht) - und dem Gefrierpunkt nähern wir uns auch mit Riesenschritten. Die Täler fest in niederländischer Hand - Kette wird nur noch mit Bessen Genever gepflegt! - Gruss, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (18. Oktober 2010)

Heute ergeben sich ganz neue Perspektiven, können das erste Mal weiter als 50m sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das reicht doch dicke!!!! Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch noch!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie nass darf der Spass denn sein? Gestern abend gab's ein Sonnenfensterchen wo erstmals die Gelegenheit bestand zu zweit ein Ründchen um Carée zu ziehen - traumhaft! Vom Mühlenberg geht ein unscheinbar Serpentinengemetzel Richtung Essingen runter, endend in einem Bobbahntrail durch enges Gehölz auf dem Forstweg -  - leider ein heimisches Reh beim Brombeergenuss aufgeschreckt, Verzeihung hier nochmals! Haben mittlerweile -die Inuits können das formidabel mit Schnee - 1001 Arten von Regendefinitionen auf den Lippen - die Vulkaneifel zeigt sich von Ihrer liebreizenden, harschen Seite Man muss 'se einfach gernhaben! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Oktober 2010)

Hier regnet es die ganze Zeit . Ich hoffe, dass für euch das Wetter noch aufzieht und ihr den ein oder anderen Trail unter die Stollen nehmen könnt.


----------



## yogi71 (19. Oktober 2010)

Kann man das bei Regen nicht?? Also bei Regen ist der ein oder andere Trail auch immer unter meinen Stollen. 

Über mir wäre ja doof!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Über mir wäre ja doof!



Kommt aber auch mal vor


----------



## Pete04 (19. Oktober 2010)

> Kann man das bei Regen nicht?? Also bei Regen ist der ein oder andere Trail auch immer unter meinen Stollen.


Da nehme der vornehme Hörr mal seinen Hund mit und mach den in der Afterparty sauber - so ähnlich - ich betone ÄHNLICH - iss datt mit Kindern - nur dreckiger als MANN sich vorstellen kann! Kinder unter die Stollen nehmen geht übrigens nur in AACHEN D) in Rest-NRW komplett verboten da: siehe ~Züchtigungsvarianten... der Pete, heute 10,7Km bei Sonne mit etwas mehr als fiesen 300HM in der Abenddämmerung - wenn nur bei Dämmerung radeln möglich buche ich demnächst bei "Sautours.de"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Oktober 2010)

Gestern Abend schön einen N8Ride in der neuen Heimat mit dem ultimativen Heimatguide Schraeg gedreht . Anfänglich war es von oben trocken und es kam dann auch noch die Sonne raus . Das bewegte uns zu der Aussage: "Die anderen verpassen aber was!" "Das Wetter ist doch super!" , u.ä. .
Aber zu früh gefreut, dann kam es nicht nur nass von unten, sondern auch von oben und von der Seite . Kurz umgeplant, Richtung Heimat geradelt und dreckig wie die Tiere  in den Stollen eingerückt. Die haben uns für bekloppt erklärt , bei so `nem Wetter draußen rumzufahren. Dort noch zwei  getrunken und den Abend ausklingen lassen. Schön war´s.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Oktober 2010)

Will auch!!! Aber Erkältung und Heimarbeit bremst mich aus!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag vom F-Way 2010.

Das war eine lustige Truppe, Danke Anja und Jörg für die Bilder. (demnächst auf der Webseite)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Oktober 2010)

Gesichter sagen klar: Hier mal wieder alles richtisch jemacht! Bin ich froh dass wir das Ding noch vor dem Uselherbst gefahren haben! LG, der Pete. @Robin: Haste jut jemacht - so'n kleiner Apetizer regt doch immer wieder an - und sei ett beim Tapezieren!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Oktober 2010)

Mitfahrer für den WP gesucht! Wer hat noch lust?


----------



## supasini (21. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag: Kermes-Kooche-Tour ab Ööskerche. Anmeldung hier


----------



## yogi71 (21. Oktober 2010)

mal schaun, wie weit die Renovierung vorankommt! Vielleicht bekomme ich Freigang!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Oktober 2010)

Falls noch jemand Existenzgründung im Auge hat; im Koulshore wartet 'ne neue Dönerbude auf ihren Erstbesitzer (Grill mitbringen!!)LG, der Gastro-Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Oktober 2010)

He, Jürgen, so wie die ausschaut muss renoviert werden, von Tapete garnicht zu sprechen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2010)

Zieh ihn nicht auf, Pete. Der arme Kerl sah gestern ganz ge(renovierungs)gestreßt aus. Der Yogi muss mal wieder in den Wald (Hinweis an Yogine  ). Sah ganz blaß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihr seid doch alle doof!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bin ich beleidigt. Tut mir auch weh, wenn du sowas zu mir sagst . Vielleicht solltest du mal an deiner inneren Einstellung mir gegenüber arbeiten .


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ohhh mein Schatz!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Kleister der letzten Wochen macht ihn wankelmütig; nimm ihn bitte erst im angetrockneten Zustand wieder ernst, Robin


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2010)

Brauche mehr Kleister.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ohhh mein Schatz!



Überredet, jetzt hab ich dich auch wieder lieb .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Brauche mehr Kleister.



Und was ist das für geiles Zeug? Hab doch auch noch so einiges zu tapezieren. Sieht man dann lustige Farben oder wie wirkt sich das Zeug aus?


----------



## AnjaR (22. Oktober 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Und was ist das für geiles Zeug? Hab doch auch noch so einiges zu tapezieren. Sieht man dann lustige Farben oder wie wirkt sich das Zeug aus?


 
Ich glaub, der Jürgen leidet unter Entzugserscheinungen. Der muss wieder auf´s Bike.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust, morgen zu uns ins Naafbachtal zu kommen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin wieder hier...lalalala.
Also im Nest wo wir waren musstest du sogar auf´n Berg um Handyempfang zu bekommen...da war mit Schlaptop und Stik nix zu machen...ich schlepp mich doch nicht blöd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der Jürgen leidet unter Entzugserscheinungen. Der muss wieder auf´s Bike.
> 
> Vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust, morgen zu uns ins Naafbachtal zu kommen.
> 
> ...



Wir sind morgen leider nicht da! Schade!

Am 31.10. wollte ich ein bisschen ins Ahrtal, falls Ihr Lust habt...

Sag aber noch genau Bescheid

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiente (22. Oktober 2010)

> Am 31.10. wollte ich ein bisschen ins Ahrtal, falls Ihr Lust habt.












 Nee, neem, du weißt min. 10 Points ab 01.11.10.
 WP!!!!!!


----------



## Bleiente (22. Oktober 2010)

> Ich bin wieder hier...lalalala.


Glatt dat meckern vergessen


----------



## Pete04 (22. Oktober 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Glatt dat meckern vergessen


Anja, nachdem der Wochen im Dachstuhl mit Tapete alleine war geben wir den nicht mehr her - soll mit uns den Schrock rocken... die Naaftaler Heimscholle ist ja eher etwas garstig nach aussen im Schnitt ist das Netz ja auch vor 1952.....


----------



## Pete04 (22. Oktober 2010)

Nach 'ner Minute betrachtet war's auch genauso gemeint wie's geschrieben war, ich poste euch gerne als gerngewonnenes Bundle an statt mich über die Location beschimpfen zu lassen vom Oberplatzhirsch...
LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2010)

Gesamtbilanz Koulshore: 3 Zähne da gelassen in der rauhen Eifel - Gottlob nur vom Kettenblatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (23. Oktober 2010)

Gruß von der garstigen Heimscholle:

Ihr habt was verpasst, von oben Sonne, von unten Matsch.
So lieben wir unser Naafbachtal
Jetzt kann der angesagte Regen ruhig kommen

LG Anja


----------



## AnjaR (23. Oktober 2010)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Nee, neem, du weißt min. 10 Points ab 01.11.10.
> WP!!!!!!


 
Genau!!!! Daher sind wir für den 6.11.

Der 31.10. passt nicht so, da wir zum Geburtstag an den Niederrhein müssen.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2010)

Frischserviert halten wir DEN Termin im Auge und sagen JA zum Naafbachtal - für nette Einladungen schätzen wir uns glücklich! Bedankt, der Pete (schon WP-fiebernd....)


----------



## Pete04 (24. Oktober 2010)

Flach ist ja sowas von langweilig, egal ob Naafbachtal oder die schöne Ahr, gebt euch mal ein wenig inspiriert Ich geh ja auch überall suchen....


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Flach ist ja sowas von langweilig, egal ob Naafbachtal oder die schöne Ahr, gebt euch mal ein wenig inspiriert Ich geh ja auch überall suchen....


Lieber Pete,

auf dem Bauch liegend und dann von oben fotografiert sieht das ja echt spektakulär aus. Können wir aber auch im Sandkasten nachmachen  (duck weg)


----------



## Villeaner (24. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Lieber Pete,
> 
> auf dem Bauch liegend und dann von oben fotografiert sieht das ja echt spektakulär aus. Können wir aber auch im Sandkasten nachmachen  (duck weg)



Nach dem Schattenwurf zu urteilen, müsste aber ein "Bauch liegend" - Foto am Äquator aufgenommen worden sein ....


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Pete versucht et mit allen Mitteln!!!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9851


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2010)

Villeaner schrieb:


> Nach dem Schattenwurf zu urteilen, müsste aber ein "Bauch liegend" - Foto am Äquator aufgenommen worden sein ....


Das war der Blitz......


----------



## Pete04 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nu, sech, ich merk ett schreit nach Auflösung; die Dalli-Klick-Veranstaltung war die "Eiger Nordwand" im Koulshore - mittlerweile leider auch Werbeträger (Natur soll man doch möglichst so belassen wie sie ist...), begangen auf der legendären "Matti-Häkinnen-Route" von 1920 spinner: hier dreht der Verfasser wieder mal durch...), kuckst du:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jarlsberg (25. Oktober 2010)

pah, hatte mir fest vorgenommen mal wieder dienstags dabei zu sein aber die arbeit wird mal wieder einen strich durch die rechnung machen. schade!

Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs? Muss echt mal wieder raus in den Wald...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Oktober 2010)

Dito, wir schmeissen's bei Möglichkeiten rechtzeitig hier ins Forum Kann's dann auch um die Hardtburg sein? Hier könnte der Local unter den Kleistermeistern unter Umständen kurzfristig beiflicken... LG, der Pete (und sonst auch gerne die Ville - verbinden wir uns mal die Augen und erhöhen den Skill)


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2010)

Jarlsberg schrieb:


> pah, hatte mir fest vorgenommen mal wieder dienstags dabei zu sein aber die arbeit wird mal wieder einen strich durch die rechnung machen. schade!
> 
> Ist am Wochenende jemand unterwegs? Muss echt mal wieder raus in den Wald...


 

Sonntag auf jedenfall!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2010)

Werde Sonntag eine schöne Hausrunde fahren! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht!
Wie wäre es denn mit Montag?????


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich leider nicht!


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Oktober 2010)

Schade!

Wer anders? Ich würde gerne die MTB3 fahren.


----------



## hot-cilli (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi WhiteBandit,
was ist den die MTB3?


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Oktober 2010)

Die MTB 3 tour in Bad Münstereifel.
33 km mit so was um die 830 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2010)

Könnt auch bei den dreckigen Hunden mitfahren : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10998


----------



## Pete04 (27. Oktober 2010)

Muss noch irgendwie den Kettensägenhalter ins Dreieck befördern...


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Die MTB 3 tour in Bad Münstereifel.
> 33 km mit so was um die 830 hm



Landschaftlich nett, aber eher sparsam an Trails. Also sehr sparsam.


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2010)

ist aber von dem BAM-Touren eine der Besten


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Oktober 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Die MTB 3 tour in Bad Münstereifel.
> 33 km mit so was um die 830 hm



Simon,wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich Montag dabei!!
Muss zwar noch das OK der Regierung holen(die liegt noch im Bett!)und sage dir dann bescheid!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Oktober 2010)

@Fliewatüüt,Jarlsberg Sonntag 10 Uhr bei mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Oktober 2010)

So Tour für Sonntag steht! Es geht über Umwege ins Sahrbachtal!


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi Tom!

Ja würde mich freuen, wenn Du mitfährst. Lass uns mal am Sonntag quatschen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @Fliewatüüt,Jarlsberg Sonntag 10 Uhr bei mich?



Nach derzeitigem Stand  , bin dabei. Aber dran denken, befinde mich noch im Aufbautrainingsstadium.


----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So Tour für Sonntag steht! Es geht über Umwege ins Sahrbachtal!



Ja Ja fahrt nur alle ohne mich! Ihr werdet schon sehen was Ihr davon habt! 
Ich gehe sowieso lieber arbeiten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Nach derzeitigem Stand  , bin dabei. Aber dran denken, befinde mich noch im Aufbautrainingsstadium.



Denk an den Telefonjoker


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Denk an den Telefonjoker



Ist schon informiert . Und das Dumme ist noch, ich fühl mich ein wenig hüstelich. Bin zwar schon auf dem aufsteigenden Ast, aber wir werden sehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2010)

Und sowas soll das Vaterland verteidigen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Oktober 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und sowas soll das Vaterland verteidigen



Hee, machst du dich über mich lustig  . Bin doch `nen Bürotiger, aber ´nen ganz harter. Wart nur ab, kommt Zeit kommt Schnelligkeit (und Fitness).


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Bürotiger sind die ganz gefährlichen ! Hab gehört das es im Elite-Büroeinheiten geben soll die mit einer einzigen Büroklammer ganze Battalione in die Flucht schlagen


----------



## yogi71 (29. Oktober 2010)

Aber nicht der Robin! Nee, der nicht! Der ist doch so handzahm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2010)

? Hat er UNS verteidigt oder Kuba??? Sieht einem Herrn mit längerem Redefluss nicht unähnlich


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2010)

Simon, wann hast DU morgen vor zu fahren? Ich hätte ein kleines Zeitfenster!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi so gegen 12:15 Uhr wollte ich starten LMB folgt gleich

Hier der Link für die Anmeldung. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11035


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2010)

Geht es vielleicht schon um 11 Uhr! Dann bin ich dabei


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Oktober 2010)

Schaffe ich nicht nichts zu machen. Sorry.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2010)

Dann vieeeeel Spass


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. November 2010)

Sorry Simon,ich muss auch um 13 Uhr bei meiner Oma sein!
Werde dann wohl durch die Ville meine Runde drehen um mir das Essen auch zu verdienen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. November 2010)

Ich hab noch den linken Flügel ein bisschen lahm. Und die Dame, die mit mir das Bett teilt, will auch `ne Runde drehen. Das muss ich ausnutzen und werd mit ihr `ne Runde durch die heimischen Hügel pflügen. Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Feiertag (für mich ja ungewöhnlich, kann ich mich aber dran gewöhnen).


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2010)

Für 'nen halben, lahmen linken Flügel nicht schlecht gestrampelt Beim Sinkflug vom Kermeter nach Schwammenauel packte die Gute ihr Kompakttrailwissen aus - aus dem Halbdunkel heranfliegende Buchen zählen definitv nicht in die Gattung Weichholz... Datt Tageslicht geht ja im Moment aus wie geknipst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (1. November 2010)

> Werde dann wohl durch die Ville meine Runde drehen um mir das Essen auch zu verdienen


Soooo????


----------



## AnjaR (1. November 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Datt Tageslicht geht ja im Moment aus wie geknipst...


 
Ja, und das bisschen heute spätnachmittags verschwand im dichtesten Nebel. Irgendwie schienen bei uns um ca. 17 - 18 Uhr noch die Schwaden von Helloween zu wabbern. Gucken konnte man eine ganze Bikelänge weit.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2010)

Hi Anja, Gewöhnung ist ein stark unterschätztes Wort... Die Gute hat heute aus ihrem Explorerhut um 17.10 Uhr ein Pfädchen gezogen das kannt ich noch garnicht. Und dann kannst du am Hüftwippen des vor dir fahrenden Partners nur erkennen: Ei, den Standort der hiesigen Buchen, den kenn ich wohl! Hatte jede Menge Freude über den Zuruf: "...da kommt gleich ein Baum!" Der kam auch wie versprochen, aber diagonal über der Bodennabe... und überhaupt, mitten im Nationalpark gibt's derer Tausende... Schön war's heut', und schön schnell duster...Netten Gruss an den Jörg, der Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. November 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für 'nen halben, lahmen linken Flügel nicht schlecht gestrampelt



Das ist der Vorteil beim WP, da geht es um Zeit und nicht um Strecke. Mit meiner Holden bin ich da ganz weit vorne dabei, sie ist nämlich naturverliebt und nicht auf der Flucht, will heißen, gut km will Weile haben.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. November 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> will heißen, gut km will Weile haben.


daumen:
Genau so soll es auch sein mein Gutster!!!Habe Heute am Heimweg auch getrödelt und versucht noch ein Wenig die Herbstliche Ville abzulichten....kaum Zuhause ist mir dann aufgefallen das ich die Kamera wohl dann irgendwo selbstständig gemacht hat und futsch war...also nochmal die Runde..und siehe da,ich hab se gefunden!!War nicht so gut im Täuschen und Tarnen wie Pete´s Handschuhe


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. November 2010)

Also ich glaub eher, dass Pete´s Handschuh einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte. Hätte ich auch nicht,würde ich die ganze Zeit durchgeschüttelt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. November 2010)

Also, leven Robin, isch hab 'se jehätschelt und jepflescht - noch am Tag vor unserer schmerzhaften Trennung  hab' ich sie im trauten Gespräch zu zweit (ohne Frauenz) mit Lederfett massiert  RÜHRT DOCH NICH LAUFEND IN DIESER SCHWÄRENDEN WUNDE.......hatte gerade die erste Trauerphase überstanden.........muss losslassen, schneuz³


----------



## Bleiente (3. November 2010)

Päh,
der Heuchler hat sich einfach neue besorgt. So regelt der das mit der Trauerzeit.


----------



## yogi71 (3. November 2010)

Gestern eine schöne Tour um Euskirchen! Herlich, alles trocken und ein Ausblick über Euskirchen. 

Fein Fein. Es ging fast ohne Jacke! So kanns bleiben!


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2010)

Und hier dem Künni noch was zur Inspiration


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2010)

Wer hat denn Samstag Lust ab 10 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen? Dachte an eine MTB Runde in BAM


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2010)

Günni mal anpupern - war mit Gerd letztlich noch gefahren!


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2010)

Nieselregen kann auch inspirieren.......


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2010)

Eine schöne matschige , enstpannte Hausrunde um EU! Fein war es. Trocken von oben, nass von unten


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2010)

Heute Morgen, mit Cäpt´n Sharky eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht! 
Schön einsam, ruhig und nebelig war es.




Euskirchen im Morgennebel.




Schöne einsame Trails.

Cäpt´n Sharky und ich hatten die ganze Zeit ein Grinsen im Gesicht, obwohl es kühl und feucht war.





Es ging über ein paar Trails durch den B.-Wald, dann Richtung Kreuzweingarten.



Die Trails machten Sharky sehr sehr viel Spass. Er war begeistert.







Richtiges Herbstwetter (Richtung Hardtburg)

Etwas Leben haben wir dann Richtung Steinbach gesichtet. 

Guckst Du und suchst Du:





An der Steinbach war schon was mehr los!









Aber schön.

Richtung Heimat, habe wir dann auch noch etwas Buntes im tristlosen grau gesehen.
*




*Zuhause angekommen, hatten wir beide immer noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht! 




Leider wollte Sharky kein Foto von mir machen, seine Hände waren am Lenker festgefroren, war der Fahrtwind doch was kalt. 

Schönen Sonntag allen daheimgebliebenen.

Et grüßt der 
Yogi und Sharky


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2010)

Haste eigentlich kein schlechtes Gewissen deinen kleinen Freund Sharky bei sonem Sauwetter vor die Türe zu jagen ? Nicht das du noch ärger mit dem Tierschutzverein bekommst 

Hab mich für Dienstag mal angemeldet Yogi, steh dann wieder am Park da am Kreisel. Vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm keinen Termin dazwischen.
Werd mich dann irgendwo in der Heide oder so ausklinken. Bös Dinsdaach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (7. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen, mit Cäpt´n Sharky eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht!
> Schön einsam, ruhig und nebelig war es.
> 
> Cäpt´n Sharky und ich hatten die ganze Zeit ein Grinsen im Gesicht
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
leihst Du mir mal Deinen grinsenden Sharky? Vielleicht macht dann das Fahren bei diesem driss Wetter mehr Spaß.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab mich für Dienstag mal angemeldet Yogi, steh dann wieder am Park da am Kreisel. Vorrausgesetzt ich bekomm keinen Termin dazwischen.
> Werd mich dann irgendwo in der Heide oder so ausklinken. Bös Dinsdaach



Gondelst du von zu Hause los?  Würde dann mitkommen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2010)

Ja, können dann zusammen nach Eu radeln.
Wenn wir um 18:29 am Park Cafe sein wollen müsen wir so um 17:50 abfahren.
Sollen wir uns um zehn vor beim Aldiparkplatz treffen ?


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2010)

Immer diese treffen!!!!

@Anja, ich weiß nicht ob Sharky fremdgehen mag!!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja, können dann zusammen nach Eu radeln.
> Wenn wir um 18:29 am Park Cafe sein wollen müsen wir so um 17:50 abfahren.
> Sollen wir uns um zehn vor beim Aldiparkplatz treffen ?



Klingt nach `nem Plan. Hoffe wir radeln dann nicht nur zusammen nach Eu, sondern später auch wieder nach Hause .


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2010)

Was willst Du zuhause????


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2010)

Tour heute findet statt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2010)

Robin, wenn ich bis 18:00 Uhr nicht am treff bin musst du ohne mich fahren, hab unerwarteter weise nochn Termin bei der Bank, sollte aber normal klappen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. November 2010)

Ok, ich weiß Bescheid. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch `n wenig trockener, jedenfalls von oben.


@Yogi: Nimmst du dein Handy mit? Dann kann ich nochma bei Bedarf anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2010)

Wetter sollte einigermassen stabil bleiben so wies gerade aussieht ! Bin pünktlich um 17:50 beim Aldi Parkplatz, stell mich da bei dem Lampenheini aufn Parkplatz.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. November 2010)

Bin gleich da.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2010)

Fein fein wars ! Und jetzt wird erstmal das Salami und Leberwurstbrot vernichtet.
Bös demnähx


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2010)

Ja, fein war es! Danke an Hubert und Robin, für die schöne Tratsch und Matschrunde! Bin von Satzvey noch die Trails an Burg Veynau und ein paar Trails im Billiger Wald gefahren!

Mein Bike sah dann so aus, obwohl ich schon jede Pfütze als Unterbodenwäsche genutzt hatte.





Aber einer konnte das Grinsen mal wieder nicht sein lassen......





Mein treuer Begleiter! Cäpt´n Sharky

Bis bald
der bematschte Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. November 2010)

Ja, schön war´s wirklich. Trotz Landung im beblätterten Bett nach der super-Judorolle über den Lenker. Aber wie immer, alles nimmt ein schlimmes Ende. Da Kumpel Hubert auf dem Rückweg nach Essen schrie, überkam mich auch ein kleines Hüngerchen. Nach Abwerfen von Kleidung (mit Matsch) und Matsch vom Körper und anschließender Reinigung von selbigem nahm ich den Essensnahkampf in der Küche auf (heißt, Suppe rein in die Mikro und ab dafür). Da so ein elektrisches Feingerät nicht nur das Innere sondern auch den Teller megamäßig erhitzt und ich in fast tierischer Manier es nicht abwarten konnte, dass gejagte (ja, die Suppe) hinter die Kiemen zu kriegen, wollte ich den Teller natürlichst schnell aus dem Elektroding raushaben. Dabei schwappte der gesamte Tellerinhalt erst mir über die Handfläche und dann auf den (durch meine Holde) vor kurzem geputztem Küchenboden. Nach anfänglicher Fluchattacke besann ich mich und hielt, gepeinigt von Schmerzen, die Flosse unter kaltes Wasser. Das half zwar Anfangs, aber nicht bis zum Schluss. Das Ende vom Lied war der (erste) Besuch im Kreiskrankenhaus. Erschöpft viel ich danach (ja, immer noch hungrig und unter großen Schmerzen (naja, nicht ganz)) ins heimische Bett. 

Alles in allem ein schöner Abend mit blödem Ende. Wenn ich aber dann den Lenker wieder halten kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2010)

Du machst Sachen!!! Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2010)

Mein Meister pflegte stehts zu sagen: "Dat ös fuul Fleesch Jong, dat moss fott ! Wenn de hierots häsde och keen Ping mie !"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mein Meister pflegte stehts zu sagen: "Dat ös fuul Fleesch Jong, dat moss fott ! Wenn de hierots häsde och keen Ping mie !"



, was will uns dein Meister sagen?

Aber ich kann Entwarnung geben, es ist doch nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Soll heißen, ich werde den Lenker wieder in Kürze in die Hand nehmen können. Freu mich, noch viele Touren durch den Herbst und den Winter zu drehen. Wird bestimmt super. Aber im Moment möchte man noch nicht mal den Hund vor die Tür schicken. Boaah, windet das.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2010)

Du hast doch keinen Hund!!!!

Für "Ausländer"
 "Dat ös fuul Fleesch Jong, dat moss fott ! Wenn de hierots häsde och keen Ping mie !"
Das ist faules Fleisch Junge, dass muss weg! Wenn Du heiratest hast Du auch keine Schmerzen mehr.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du hast doch keinen Hund!!!!



Ich hab ja auch nur im Sinne von Esmeralda gesprochen.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2010)

Die liegt im Körbchen!!!! Naja sagen wir Korb, Körbchen wäre was untertrieben!


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2010)

Na dann trag Dich mal ein!!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348

Alle anderen natürlich auch!

Ich hoffe das wird nicht wieder so matschig wie letzten Dienstag!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. November 2010)

Wenn sichs einrichten lässt bin ich am Dienstag dabei. Feste zusagen kann ich aba ers Montach machen. Bis denne


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2010)

Na das wär doch was!!!!
Morgen vormittag, wir der Kottenforst unsicher gemacht!


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2010)

Du hast wieder diesen seltsamen Dialekt, Hasilein - was immer du unsicher machst lass den Onkel Doktor mal draufschauen.... Ich pack's mir wie üblich ins Gepäck und werde wie der "Huber" am Montag drüberschauen - schläft Onkel Sharky eigentlich wohlbehütet in der Garage oder spaltet er schon das Ehebett (DIE Antwort gerne per PN) LG, der Pete (Herr Huber, habt ihr im Tierpark Kommern eigentlich Übungselefanten für Alpensimulation???)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .....(Herr Huber, habt ihr im Tierpark Kommern eigentlich Übungselefanten für Alpensimulation???)



Wieso ? Willst du nen Alpencross ala Haniball machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2010)

Die sollen ja nur den Deuter schleppen - reicht wenn die Dumbos abends ankommen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. November 2010)

Also Elefanten haben die nich, aber hab da ein paar schottische RInder gesehen, da könnte man recht praktisch den Deuter ans Horn hängen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. November 2010)

Komm Pete, wir nehmen die Rinder! Ans eine Horn den Deuter, ans andere das Bike. So hat man beide Hände für die Zügel frei, wenn man das Rind auf dem Rücken sitzend über die Alpen führt. Mit Elefanten kriegt das jeder hin und es ist nichts neues, aber auf `nem Rind hat das `ne andere Qualität.


----------



## route61 (14. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Na dann trag Dich mal ein!!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348
> 
> ...



Hallo erstmal,

ich bin der Route.

61 wegen der A, die an meiner Heimatgemeinde vorbeigeht. Letzten Dienstag war ich nicht so gut drauf und auch spät von der Arbeit zuhause.
Für kommenden Dienstag melde ich mich erstmal nicht an, weil mein Licht noch nicht so optimal ist, wie ich mir das wünsche. Auch ist meine Brille noch nicht fertig und ohne ist auch nicht so optimal. Die Gamaschen und Mütze vom Discounter (meines Vertrauens) habe ich mal ausprobiert und finde die garnicht schlecht.

Ich bin sicher, wir sehen uns vor Weihnachten noch zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2010)

Erfahrungsgemäß (ein bitte nicht hochtrabendes Wort) reicht die Kraft einer "Funzel" aus um in kleiner Runde dem "Licht" gerecht zu werden - fahr also einfach mit - e'gemäß leuchtet der Rest den Wald aus als wäre es Tag.... Lg, der Pete


----------



## route61 (15. November 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... die Kraft einer "Funzel" aus um in ...



Funzel, das trifft es bei mir  

O.k. ich überleg's mir.

Grüße

Bertram
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## yogi71 (15. November 2010)

Route 61 fahr ruhig mit! Fahren ja fast nur Waldautobahn!


----------



## yogi71 (16. November 2010)

Wer ist denn heute noch dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2010)

Hei Yogi, bin heute nich dabei muss heut abend nochmal ins khaus wen besuchen. sitz in 10min aufm bike und dreh ne flotte runde mit herrn o aus k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. November 2010)

Ich bin auch nicht da, Termine, Termine .

Wünsch viel Spass!


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2010)

Das war schön gestern, gutes Bikewetter! Dank an Supasini und sinux! Wie gut das die sich nur in Ihrer Straße auskennen und sonst nirgendwo, konnte Ihnen viele neue Sachen zeigen!

@supasini, werde mich bald wegen meinem RR Youngtimer melden!

@ schraeg, wir haben am Wanderparkplatz Maria Rast auch ein Ufo gesehen, war aber bestimmt ein anderes als bei Euch.


----------



## sinux (18. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das war schön gestern, gutes Bikewetter! Dank an Supasini und sinux! Wie gut das die sich nur in Ihrer Straße auskennen und sonst nirgendwo, konnte Ihnen viele neue Sachen zeigen!
> 
> Ja Herr Yogi - war ne schöne Runde - danke fürs tolle guidoen - viel neues gesehen, Du hast Kettenschlösser, im Billiger Wald kann man auch im stockdunkeln Räder reparieren und ich habe gehört, dass es an der Talsperre in der Nähe sogar ein beliebtes Ausflugslokal geben soll
> Du lebst wirklich in einer traumhaften Gegend. Wenn ich mal groß bin zieh ich da auch hin.


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> Du hast Kettenschlösser, im Billiger Wald kann man auch im stockdunkeln Räder reparieren und ich habe gehört, dass es an der Talsperre in der Nähe sogar ein beliebtes Ausflugslokal geben soll
> Du lebst wirklich in einer traumhaften Gegend. Wenn ich mal groß bin zieh ich da auch hin.



Das mit der Kette hatte ich doch schon verdrängt! Das nächstemal nehmen wir mal das Ausflufslokal in Angriff, hab auch schon davon gehört!

PS Meinst DU wirst mal größer???


----------



## supasini (19. November 2010)

Größe bemisst sich nicht zwingend nach der KörperLÄNGE, das kann sich auch auf andere Maße beziehen


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

Ahhhaaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Größe bemisst sich nicht zwingend nach der KörperLÄNGE, das kann sich auch auf andere Maße beziehen



Also ich hab gehört, der liebe Gott hat jedem Mann insgesamt zwei Meter gegeben. Die Verteilung ist auf Körperlänge und auf andere längen am Körper aufgeteilt. Tut mir also herzlich leid für die, die eine Körperlange von 1,95 m inne haben.


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

@Pete, ich habe den alten Jan mal was zum glänzen gebracht!

Guckst Du:










Es ist wahre Liebe....












Er hat mich auch ganz doll lieb, noch hat er mich nicht abgeschmissen!!

haaaaaa

Der Yogi


----------



## sinux (19. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @Pete, ich habe den alten Jan mal was zum glänzen gebracht!
> 
> Guckst Du:
> 
> ...



Der ist aber wirklich schön - der Jan und ich glaub, da müssen viele. viele Watts getreten werden und den alten Bock die Berge hochzukriegen.
Übersetzung = Respekt


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

Berge???? neee, dat is doch ein Flachlandrenner,oder? 

Den Sattel hätte ich gern aufm MTB, der ist bequem, sieht aber bestimmt total sch...... aus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. November 2010)

Dann können wir je demnächst mal ne Retro RR  Tour machen !
Hab da auch noch son 18 Jahre alten Renner im Stall ! Erstbesitz !


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2010)

Au ja! Aber denk dran ich bin RR Neuling!

Toll, deins glänzt viel mehr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2010)

Naja darf mann mittlerweile nicht mehr so genau hinschauen, die italiener waren recht sparsam was den klarlack angeht. Das ist ja son auf titanglanz gebrachter stahlrahmen und der setzt etwas rost an. bin schon immer am überlegen das nochmal zu pulvern aber irgendwie hab ich noch nicht die richtige fareb. am liebsten hätt ichs ja so wies ist nur in neu 

Wegen RR Neuling würd ich mir mal keine sorgen machen, bin diesesjahr auch ganze 100km ( sprich eine Tour ) mit dem Dinge gefahren und davor zwei Jahre gar nicht. Und ausserdem muss man da nichts weiter können als treten  Aber momentan wirds eh zu kalt fürs RR.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. November 2010)

Heee, Kollegas, bin ich hier ins RR-Forum geraten  ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2010)

Ne Ne keine Panik, hast ja Mittwoch an den zwei Kollegen gesehn was alles schlimmes mt einem geschieht wenn man zu viel RR fährt.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. November 2010)

Da hast du Recht, man will immer nur schnell und vorne dabei sein. Und das sind zwei Eigenschaften, die mir nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2010)

Und man ist ständig auf Asphalt unterwegs und das ist was was mir so gar nicht gefällt


----------



## Pete04 (20. November 2010)

Wahrscheinlich gibt's in ganz Euskirchen keine Chrompolitur mehr - Reschpekt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. November 2010)

Ach, war das schön. Relaxte drei Stunden für den WP erstrampelt. Und das bei dem Superwetter. Danke @ Yogi.


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2010)

Jaaaaa ,fein war es!!!!! Richtig WP mässig!

So für Dienstag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348


----------



## supasini (21. November 2010)

zeigst du uns wieder schöne unbekannte Wege? dann komm ich mit!


----------



## sinux (21. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa ,fein war es!!!!! Richtig WP mässig!
> 
> So für Dienstag
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10348



Ich schaff's vor. nicht - bin auf Dienstreise in den schönen Niederlanden und es wird bestimmt später....
Beim nächsten mal dann wieder. Ich kenne doch noch nicht soviele Wege


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> zeigst du uns wieder schöne unbekannte Wege? dann komm ich mit!


 

jaja


----------



## route61 (22. November 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann können wir je demnächst mal ne Retro RR  Tour machen !
> ...



Retro RR Tour? Da bin ich dabei!










Das ist quasi ein Erbstück. Brauche es zweimal im Jahr: Zur Vorbereitung auf den Fun-Triathlon und zum Fun-Triathlon. 

Man beachte die Position der Schalthebel. Und die Farbe der Speichen.

Morgen komm' ich nicht mit. Hab auch Dienstreise, komme aber erst am Mittwoch zurück. Ausserdem ist meine Lampe noch nicht da und ich möchte nicht, dass wegen mir nur Autobahn gefahren wird ;-)

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Sollte sich bis 16 Uhr niemand zur Tour heute anmelden, wird der Parkplatz am Stadtwald nicht angefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. November 2010)

Hi Yogi,
kann noch nicht zusagen, da ich gestern erkältet in den Seilen resp. Sofafedern hing und nicht zu unvernünftiges machen will.
würde dann ggf. zu dir nach Hause kommen, entscheide das aber erst im Laufe des Tages.
lg.


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Dann bleib lieber mal auf dem Sofa und werd richtig gesund. Es kommen ja noch ein paar Dienstagtouren.
Gute Besserung
LG
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Hubääääät....

meine Lupine Betty ist da
Kannst jetzt einen meiner Chinakracher haben!

Et grüßt dat Yogi aus der Voreifel!

Wann sehen wir uns??


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2010)

Supah ! Aber vor Sonntach oder so jibbt dat bei mir keinen Termine ohne Ende diese Woche. Bis Sonntag werd ich nur wenig Punkte sammeln  Die Chinalöösch nehm ich auf jeden Fall. Können wir ja per PN regeln.
Schöne Woche noch


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Vielleicht sehen wir uns Sonntag!


----------



## redrace (23. November 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hubääääät....
> 
> meine Lupine Betty ist da



Na dann kannst Du auch die Zweite verkaufen denn die Betty macht Licht für drei!
Wir müssen mal eine Lupineausfahrt machen, ich hab jetzt die kleine Schwester!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. November 2010)

Das sollten wir zwei mal wieder machen!


----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2010)

Team bitte in die IG schauen!!!!! Teambekleidung erweitert.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (25. November 2010)

Jeschaut und jemeldet.


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2010)

Ordentliche Meldung, Robin, da merkt man: der hatt jedient! Sehen die Mitfahrer am fraglichen Sonntach so aus? Sind ja recht gepflescht bei dem Namen! Bei der Fönfrisur wäre ja doch Tempo langsam zu erwarten... LG, der Pete, gerade datt Gel von die Jungens zusammenkratzend...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. November 2010)

langhaarige Bombenleger gibts bei uns nicht und die werden auch gnadenlos gemobbt und ausgegrenzt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. November 2010)

Ohh, wie untolerant von dir! Aber war ja nicht anders zu erwarten, bei den Jungens ausse Eifel drin. Wollt mir grad die Haare wachsen lassen und offen tragen .


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2010)

DU kannst die offen tragen, Robin - hier noch mal das Rechercheergebnis für langhaarige, offentragende Eifelaner Bombenleger und Brötchenschmierer (mit Werkzeusch)


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2010)

Im Hintergrund wurd wohl grad gegrillt...


----------



## yogi71 (26. November 2010)

Grillen.....wo?

Kann sein das Ihr ein bisschen zuviel Räucherstäbchen geraucht habt????


Yogi

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2010)

Bekenne mich schuldig, in der Fahndungsdatei sind ein paar Bildchen durcheinandergeraten...Hier der Eifelaner wie wir ihn kennen und lieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2010)

Biker ist der auch noch, seh' ich ja an der Banane!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2010)

Das ist keine BananE ! Der ist verdeckter ermittler und das ist ein getarntes Mobiltelefon-GPS-Dosenöffner-Kettensägen-Grill-Gerät ! Und der junge Herr ist der Chef unserer Eifler-Task-Force für schnelle Einsätze gegen Invasoren aus der Stadt


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2010)

Ich glaube Sonntag bekomme ich Angst!


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2010)

Ja, mit Recht - wir tumben Tröpfe dachten bisher Biker essen Bananen Wer so was hat und kann tut auch mit Pipi Schläuche vulkanisieren - halt Distanz am Sonntag, Cheffe, und fütter sie nicht bei Nacht!!!


----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2010)

Ich werd die gar nicht füttern... oder doch einen.

Der liebe OAS wird von mir mit einem Schaltauge gefüttert. Der ist dann hoffentlich handzahm.

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2010)

OAS= Onkel Anton aus Satzvey???


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2010)

Onser aller Sharky???


----------



## yogi71 (30. November 2010)

ja ja! mach nur weiter so!


----------



## yogi71 (30. November 2010)

Autsch, nach zweimal auf den Ars.. setzen haben wir den Snowride abgebrochen, wat is dat glatt draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2010)

Bei unser aller Volksfluchzeusch "Tornado" heißt datt "Bodenfolgemodus" - zeigt nur wie technisiert wir Biker heute sind....LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (1. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Autsch, nach zweimal auf den Ars.. setzen ...



Beim ersten Mal hast Du Dich wohl zu lange nach dem LKW umgedreht und dabei die Eisplatte übersehen. Beim zweiten das Knarzen im Schwingenlager, das Dich abgelenkt hat.

Und ausgerechnet bei Eisglätte die Klickpedale zu benutzen ...

Sichtprobleme hatten wir jedenfalls keine und meine Zehen sind irgenwann auch nicht mehr kälter geworden.

Was macht das Knarzen?
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde heute den Hinterbau zerlegen und die Lager kontrollieren!


----------



## route61 (2. Dezember 2010)

Miss doch mal das Spiel nach.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Dezember 2010)

route61 schrieb:


> .. Beim zweiten das Knarzen im Schwingenlager, das Dich abgelenkt hat. ...



Ach, es meldet sich immer noch?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2010)

Mitm Hardtail wär das nicht passiert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mitm Hardtail wär das nicht passiert !



 

und mit nem richtigen Rad auch nicht


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> und mit nem richtigen Rad auch nicht



jaja!

Mein HT wird Montag verschickt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Dezember 2010)

Bis jetzt ist es noch nicht heile bei dir. Du sollst den Montag nicht vor der Rahmenkontrolle loben .


----------



## route61 (2. Dezember 2010)

Am Dienstag könnt ihr wieder Trails fahren. Ich muss länger arbeiten :-(

irgendein bescheuertes Programm fügt immer das  ein ->

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Team,

denkt an die Geschenke für mich!!!  Bis nachher


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2010)

Der erste Laster hat schon beim Kroaten abgeladen (meinen kompletten Schnee vom Innenhof nebst zwei Weihnachtsbäumen vom Vorjahr, können wir dann InDoorWeihnacht mit improvisieren - für den einen oder anderen Kicker soll's auch reichen...) LG, der Pete, schneefrei


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Liebes Team,
> 
> denkt an die Geschenke für mich!!!  Bis nachher



Sind wir im Mittelalter? Ich dachte du schenkst uns was . Oder müssen wir uns mit deiner bloßen Anwesenheit glücklich schätzen? Wär dann aber auch schön.


Bis nachher.

PS: Hab ab jetzt beginnend extra gefastet. Hoffe, ich halte es bis heut Abend noch aus.


----------



## Bleiente (3. Dezember 2010)

Warum fastet ihr denn alle, gibts da was umsonst oder ein Buffet für Vielfraße?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ich dachte so wär nur der Tom.
Und, Geschenke gibts nich, Konjunktur muß sich erst beweisen. Oder ab in den Dönerladen, da ist billiger, sagt die Merkel auch.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2010)

Schön war's beim Kroaten mit Essen; nur eins von den Wildschweinen stösst noch auf, Majestix...





Von wegen "Biker der Tafelrunde"


----------



## yogi71 (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke an alle die da! Schön und lecker war et. Es fehlte nur einer und der ist in Schottland, sei es ihm gegönnt!
Wann haben wir die nächste Weihnachtsfeier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Dezember 2010)

Wieviel Fotos sind es denn, und wer schreibt den Tourenblog (Pete)?


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2010)

Da steh' ich doch Cewapcici bei Fuss! Hab mir extra die Speisefolge aller hungrigen Mäuler gemerkt


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Dezember 2010)

Ja war sehr sehr lecker. Schön das so viele gekommen sind.


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Dezember 2010)

Das war heute ein echt super Tour. Hat eine Menge spass gemacht. Jeder der nicht mit dabei war, weil Wetter zu doof hat echt was verpasst. Danke cheffe


----------



## Pete04 (5. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben gefühlt 3x die Steinbachtalsperre umquert um mit euch per Pedes zu kollidieren - war aber kein Spürchen im Schnee... Nach dem Familienausflug noch mal die Ville im Dunkeln gespurt - finster und glitschig ist 'se, das macht im Team deutlich mehr her... In die Wäschetruhe wegtretend, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ja, fein war es!Wir hatten viel zu lachen und sind in richtigem WP Tempo gefahren.
Hier ein paar Handyfotos:
















Mein ständiger Begleiter Cäpt´n Sharky, war total eingefroren und wollte nicht vor die Kamera. 

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey, seid wann sind die Schotten dabei? Hat Käpt'n Sharky einen adoptiert? Dudelnd, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2010)

@Team,
werft mal einen Blick in die IG!!!! Teamkleidung!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2010)

Für morgen.....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11147


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (9. Dezember 2010)

Geht Ihr nur biken! Viel Spaß wünsch' ich. 

Und lasst Euch Zeit, ich trink' derweil mit Yogine das eine oder andere Glas Sekt 


Vielleich klappt's ja vor Weihnachten doch noch irgendwie bei mir.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke heute abend werden wir mal unsere Schutzbleche nutzen!!!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (10. Dezember 2010)

Bestimmt sogar das wird witzig


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2010)

.....und schlammig!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich denke heute abend werden wir mal unsere Schutzbleche nutzen!!!!



Ich wollt eigentlich das ohne nutzen. Naja, schaumama.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2010)

weichflöten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Dezember 2010)

Heeee 

Aber wenn schon, denn schon ganz harte Weichflöten!!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2010)

So, schöne Schneematschrunde, da hat irgenwer im Boden gelegen und die Reifen festgehalten! 
Wer ist denn heute am späten Nachmittag von EU Richtung Billiger Wald gefahren? Die Spuren waren nicht zu übersehen.

Von Maria Rast aus einen herlichen Blick auf EU. Danke Simon und Robin, war mir wieder ein Vergnügen.


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Hat viel viel Spaß gemacht.
Gleich geht es erstmal an neue Mäntel Kaufen. Damit ich bei Euch wieder mithalten kann. 

Achso hier der versprochene LMB
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11156

@Jürgen / Robin
Wenn ihr am Sontag bei mir aufschlagt, könntet Ihr bitte  einen weiteren Helm mitbringen?


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2010)

Ausser das mein Kaffee gestern abend nach der Tour etwas stark war!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ausser das mein Kaffee gestern abend nach der Tour etwas stark war!



So kann man das nicht sehen. Ich hab geschlafen wie `nen Baby, als ich dann gefühlt um 5 Uhr eingeschlafen bin. Vorher hat mein koffeingeschundener Körper keine Ruhe gefunden.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Dezember 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> @Jürgen / Robin
> Wenn ihr am Sontag bei mir aufschlagt, könntet Ihr bitte  einen weiteren Helm mitbringen?



Ich bring ma´einen mit (wenn ich es nicht vergesse), Hoffe, er hat `nen kleinen Schädel, damit er passt.

@Yogi: Dann schlag ich morgen um ca. 12.30 Uhr abfahrbereit bei dir auf, oder?
Und was fährt denn der Herr? Morgen schon orange?


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2010)

nee noch nix orange, Umwerfer fehlt noch! Ansonsten fertisch


----------



## route61 (11. Dezember 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ....
> Achso hier der versprochene LMB
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11156
> ...



Mist, Mist, Mist! Meine bessere Hälfte hat meinen geliebten Sportsonntag mit Termin belegt 

Einziger Trost: Meine neue Lampe (900 Lumen, endlich angekommen!) hätte ich nicht brauchen können, wg. Tageslicht und Schutzblech hab ich auch nicht.

Gestern ist übrigens einen Flasche Sekt übriggeblieben, was eher selten bei uns vorkommt. Die war allerdings alkoholfrei. Ob's daran lag?

Vielleicht gefriert ja der Boden wieder, und wir können nächste Woche mal zusammen ohne Schutzblech ausfahren.

Viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## supasini (11. Dezember 2010)

Mal Gucken ob ich den termin morgen als rekonvaleszenz-tour nutzte, dann bin ich auch um 12.30 bei dir, yogi!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2010)

Würd mich freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Dezember 2010)

Ohh, das wird heut bestimmt `ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Dezember 2010)

Aber ohne  Schutzblech oder?????


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Dezember 2010)

Na klar. (Dann brauchen wir uns vom Hubert nicht mit Hohn und Spott belegen lassen)


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann mit Hohn und Spott leben!


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Dezember 2010)

Aber so wie ich dass heute morgen gesehen habe kann ich auch mit dem Hohn Leben î


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin raus, meine Erkältung ist noch zu heftig.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Dezember 2010)

Ach, war das schön und matschig. Man gut, dass wir Schutzbleche hatten. Und Ersatzschläuche .


----------



## mscharf (12. Dezember 2010)

> Ich kann mit Hohn und Spott leben!



Der Mensch gewöhnt sich an alles....




Hat jemand Lust Schwimmen zu gehen?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2010)

Gut gegessen und frisch geduscht!
Schön war es, danke Simon! Du hast fast alle Matschlöscher in der Ville mitgenommen.
Abwechslung hatten wir genug, ein paar Stürze,Plattfüße usw und wie immer hatten wir vieeeeeel Spass!
Ganz unserem Motto JUST FOR FUN.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

So, eine Bibbertour für morgen, es ist nicht mit Matsch zu rechnen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Conbey (13. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Abwechslung hatten wir genug, ein paar Stürze...



Ich hoffe der Simon war nicht dabei!? 

Oder habt ihr das schon wieder vergessen??


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Dezember 2010)

Wo bin ich


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)

Der ist total schreckhaft! Man darf ihn nicht von hinten anbrüllen,  schon fällt er vom Bike!!!!


----------



## sinux (13. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, eine Bibbertour für morgen, es ist nicht mit Matsch zu rechnen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082



ich schau mal, ob ich's eingebaut bekomme....
Heute abend mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2010)




----------



## route61 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss mal meine neue Brille ausprobieren. Die Lampe werd' ich ja bei dem Schnee kaum brauchen, oder?

Und mal sehen ob meine (neuen) Schuhe warm halten 


Die Runde mit dem Hunde fällt bei dem Wetter eh kürzer aus.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2010)

Lampe brauchste schon!!!!! Bis heute abend

Wo ist denn der Roooobin?


----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2010)

ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.
Freu mich schon auf neue Wege!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2010)




----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2010)

HUHU
Isch kom zu disch! Ich hoffe ich bin um 18:00 da!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ahhhh, die Prominenz ist im Anmarsch!

Ich wollte ca. 2h fahren, das reicht bei der Kälte. Grobe Richtung soll Billiger Wald, Satzvey und zurück sein! Tempo laaaaaangsam.
@Maddin, lass Dir ne gute Idee für den Rückweg einfallen! (ich bin da fremd) 

Freu mich,
bis heute abend

Yogi


----------



## redrace (14. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ahhhh, die Prominenz ist im Anmarsch!
> Freu mich,
> bis heute abend
> 
> Yogi



Wieso? Wer kommt denn noch?


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2010)

Na du!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Lampe brauchste schon!!!!! Bis heute abend
> 
> Wo ist denn der Roooobin?



Ich vermute mal stark er macht sich gerade die Linsensuppe warm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (14. Dezember 2010)

Hab' ich's also doch noch vor Weihnachten geschafft.

War super heute abend, wenn auch ein Bißchen lang. Ich war 4 1/2 h auf dem Rad.

Meine neue Brille ist gut die Schuhe muß ich noch ein Bißchen tunen und Handschuhe kriege ich leider erst Weihnachten, so lange muß ich noch frieren . 900 Lumen Lampe ist in Ordnung, kann ich weiterempfehlen.

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand die Strecke geben könnte... als Google Earth fähiges File. Bei Jürgen fehlt ja wohl ein Stück ;-).


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2010)

route61 schrieb:


> .
> Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand die Strecke geben könnte... als Google Earth fähiges File. Bei Jürgen fehlt ja wohl ein Stück ;-).



HUHU
Kuckst Du hier

4 1/2 Stunden? Hast Du dich noch verfahren??


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Dezember 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal stark er macht sich gerade die Linsensuppe warm !



Kann auch nichts dafür, dass ich immer ein kleines Hüngerchen verspüre.


----------



## route61 (15. Dezember 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> ...
> 4 1/2 Stunden? Hast Du dich noch verfahren??


 
Nein, aber ich hatte schon ca. 6 km Anfahrt bis in die untere Ahr.

Danke für den Link.


----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2010)

Meinen Sturz von gestern hab ich gut überstanden, mein Steißbein ist OK!
Maik, wat machen die Rippen?
Ja es war etwas lang, aber dafür wieder schön! Dank auch an Guide Jörg, der ab Satvey übernommen hat, oder war es Maddin? Egal et war schön und mein garmin ist wieder da!


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Maik, wat machen die Rippen?
> !



HUHU
Alles gut!


----------



## sinux (15. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meinen Sturz von gestern hab ich gut überstanden, mein Steißbein ist OK!
> Maik, wat machen die Rippen?
> Ja es war etwas lang, aber dafür wieder schön! Dank auch an Guide Jörg, der ab Satvey übernommen hat, oder war es Maddin? Egal et war schön und mein garmin ist wieder da!



Gerne - aber ich kannte mich da ja gar nicht aus....
Wir haben zwischen Billig und Eu noch Jesus auf dem Fahrrad gesehen.


----------



## route61 (15. Dezember 2010)

sinux schrieb:


> Gerne - aber ich kannte mich da ja gar nicht aus....
> Wir haben zwischen Billig und Eu noch Jesus auf dem Fahrrad gesehen.


 
Jesus! Wir hätten Euch doch besser nicht alleine Fahren lassen sollen. Ich wußte ja nicht, daß Du dich nicht auskennst


----------



## supasini (15. Dezember 2010)

Wobei Jesus in Anbetracht der Qualität seines Rads gar nicht mal so langsam unterwegs war. Versägt haben wir ihn trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2010)

Amen


----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2010)

et is einsatzbereit! Fehlen nur noch ein paar Details!








Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem LRS Crank Brothers Iodine AM???


----------



## Dede21 (15. Dezember 2010)

schönes Rad

Hast du mal gewogen, was es auf die Waage bringt?
Und was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## on any sunday (15. Dezember 2010)

Wat isn dat für eine hässliche Schüssel? Plöde Farpe, ein Sofa als Sattel, merkwürdige Rahmenform, Ofenrohr als Unterrohr, wiegt zu viel auf der Waage. Würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meinen Sturz von gestern hab ich gut überstanden, mein Steißbein ist OK!...
> 
> ... Egal et war schön und mein garmin ist wieder da!



Was machst du denn? Das macht doch keinen Spass.

Und man gut, dass das Garmin wieder da ist .


----------



## redrace (15. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wat isn dat für eine hässliche Schüssel? Plöde Farpe, ein Sofa als Sattel, merkwürdige Rahmenform, Ofenrohr als Unterrohr, wiegt zu viel auf der Waage. Würde ich nicht fahren wollen.



Sehe ich genau so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (15. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem LRS Crank Brothers Iodine AM???



Sorry,

mit den linksrechtsseitigen Kurbelbrüdern von Iodine hatte ich es vormittags noch nicht zu tun. Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich das möchte .

Ansonsten: Schön Haarteil (HT) hast du da. Da ist wirklich nicht viel Luft zwischen Rahmen und Hinterrad.


----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2010)

Dede21 schrieb:


> schönes Rad
> 
> Hast du mal gewogen, was es auf die Waage bringt?
> Und was sind das für Pedale?


 
Pedale von Straitline



> Wat isn dat für eine hässliche Schüssel? Plöde Farpe, ein Sofa als Sattel, merkwürdige Rahmenform, Ofenrohr als Unterrohr, wiegt zu viel auf der Waage. Würde ich nicht fahren wollen.


 
Das sagt der Richtige, lieber Michael. Mal sehen wann wir die Familie zusammen führen!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bei dem Wetter kleine Hausrunde mit meinem RB. Schön war es.
















Jeden Sonnenstrahl ausgenutzt. Perfekt


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja,

für Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit Morgen?
Ich kann so ab 13:30 Uhr
Macht Ihr was?


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

13.30 Uhr ist zu spät! 13 Uhr bei mir wäre OK, dann ca.zwei Stunden. Mehr geht nicht!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2010)

He, Könisch - ne hübsche Idee mit den Suchbildern vom RB! Isch geschtehe freimütisch: auf Bild 1, 5 und 6 war mein Intellekt nicht in der Lage das offensichtlich professionell getarnte HT zu entdecken... Wann kommt die Bilderauflösung - gibbet Preise???


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2010)

Unter dem Schnee! Mensch, Pete!


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Dezember 2010)

Schade dann wird das leider nichts.
Wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Sonntag aus? Owohl 2. Weihnachtstag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sachma Yogi warst du auch in der Heide gestern ? Da hat irgend son Panzer seine Stollen in den Schnee gedrückt. Meine schmalen Alberts waren ja höchstens halb so breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2010)

Für solche Abdrücke ist normalerweise der Vertexto zuständig - da haben wir aber beunruhigend wenig von gehört im letzten halben Jahr... Vielleicht hat der Majestix im Custom-Wahn ein paar Surley-Felgen erräubert? Hubert, nimm mal Gipsabdrücke - wir überführen datt Phantom


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Dezember 2010)

Oh, habt ihr das gut, ich bin grad beim Extrem-Schwiegermuttering! Ist das eigentlich WP tauglich? Bei dem Zeitaufwand hät ich Punkte ohne Ende.


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2010)

Neee, Heide war ich nicht! Da fahren andere Panzer rum!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2010)

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7845382&postcount=2154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geschätztes Gewicht Schwiegermutter (Fragen darf man datt nich!!!) : Verbrachte Zeit in Minuten x verdrückte Kuchenstücke = WP-Faktor


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Schneetour durch die Ville mit Pete und Bleiente! Was war das für ein Schneetreiben! Danke für das guiden durch die Ville!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2010)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Oh, habt ihr das gut, ich bin grad beim Extrem-Schwiegermuttering! Ist das eigentlich WP tauglich? Bei dem Zeitaufwand hät ich Punkte ohne Ende.



Für seelische Grausamkeiten gibts leider keine Wertung !


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2010)

Armer Robin!


----------



## route61 (20. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... durch die Ville mit Pete und Bleiente! Was war das für ein Schneetreiben! ...


Ihr wart das!

Ich hab' mich gewundert, wer den Schnee so treibt. War mit dem Hunde unterwegs und mußte die Kapuze hochmachen.

Vielleicht klappt's ja am Dienstag.

Bertram


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2010)

Fährt heute noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (21. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand mit?



Ich kann nicht. Viel Spaß!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja auch Dienstag!!!!


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch jemand mit?



bei mir wird's auch nicht klappen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2010)

Kann auchnicht muss heut abend den Hund verwahren, werd jetzt gleich mal ne Runde per Pedes absolvieren. Schreib mal wie die Verhältnisse zur Zeit sind, sind ja nicht besonders fahrtauglich aus was da noch so auf den Feldwegen liegt


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde es melden! Viel Spass mit dem Hund


----------



## redrace (21. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Dienstag!!!!



...und kein Weihnachtsmarkt der noch nicht besucht wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2010)

Soooooo, schon wieder zuhause! Dat war nix!

Statusbericht der Wege.......beschi..en. Hardtwald sehr schlecht befahrbar, alles pappt.
Zum Ende hin, fing es an zu regnen und kalt zu werden.Alles wurde langsam rutschig, deshalb nur ein kurzer Ausritt.

Aber trotzdem zwei Stunden, wat tut man net alles für WP. 

Et grüßt dat Yogi aus EU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2010)

das hatte ich befürchtet. war eben was joggen das war schon recht beschi$$n
schätze das sich das auch so schnell nicht ändern wird mit dem schnee-matsch-eis-wasser-gemisch


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2010)

dat denk ich auch!


----------



## route61 (21. Dezember 2010)

Is halt Winter... Mir wäre gefrorener Boden auch lieber ohne so schweren Schnee. Aber als Ausritt war das schon ganz ok. Wir wollten ja nicht km fahren.
Vielleicht nehm' ich nächstes mal mein Snowboard mit


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wir wünschen allen ein frohes Fest und guten Start ins neue Jahr!!!

Gruß
Yogine&Yogi


----------



## Vertexto (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
ja ich lebe noch..... und wollte nur schnell mal ein paar Weihnachts Grüße an alle die mich kennen hinterlassen.
Und alles gute für das neue Jahr, dann bin ich auch wieder dabei,versprochen
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Dezember 2010)

Die TT-Zentrale wünscht allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen 
guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr ( das mit dem Rutschen nicht zu wörtlich nehmen )!
Uwe, Thomas und Barbara




 



​


----------



## yogi71 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hat morgen jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen??


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. Dezember 2010)

Hast du Urlaub? Ich muss buckeln, zwecks Dienstag muss ich ma´ schaun. Lohnt sich das in die Ville bei dem Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2010)

Welch Frage! Eine echte Herausforderung für die Edge705-Besitzer (das 800er meldet glaube ich auch noch die Schneehöhe mit) Ne, auf ein Wort - im Schnee ist alles uninteressante wie neu erfahren - bin heute mit der Guten einen Teil Trails am Birkhof nachgestiefelt, es war erhebend! Bin auch froh das keine Stalker mit Cam im Busch lagen, die Fortbewegungsweise mit 90° angewinkeltem Bein zwecks Überwindung von ungespurten "Dienstwegen" der Autobahnmeisterei sah sicher aus wie Strandläufer mit Stützstrümpfen (mit Anleihen an Radetzky-Marsch) - zum Schiessen.... Einer von uns wird sicher dabei sein, müssen nur noch den Sieger des "Battle-of-Twins" ermitteln... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja hab Urlaub!!!!!! Flachland geht immer lieber Robiiiiin


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2010)

ich würd heute gerne was fahren - Zeit solange es hell ist ist auch da, dannach wieder Plätzchen, Familie, etc. ...


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Dezember 2010)

Wann und wo soll es denn heute losgehen?


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2010)

ich werde heute abend mit pete in der ville fahren!


----------



## Bleiente (27. Dezember 2010)

War in der Ville schon vortesten, werde den Pete dann heut Abend mal gezielt rauswerfen, sonst macht er nur noch das


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja hab Urlaub!!!!!! Flachland geht immer lieber Robiiiiin



Hast es geschafft, bin ja schon neidisch. Doch morgen werd ich (hoffentlich) auch meinen letzten Arbeitstag des Jahres haben. Und wenn Flachland immer geht, dann geht es eben immer! Auch Dienstag Abend. Bis morgen und Spur mit dem Pete schonma´die Loipe.


----------



## route61 (27. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ich werde heute abend mit pete in der ville fahren!



Hab' gestern mal getestet:

Dort, wo ein Auto gefahren ist, geht's ganz gut, solange man in der Spur bleibt. Ansonsten geht nur Spuren von Fußgängern, die idealerweise eine Loipe plattgetreten haben.
Der Radweg an der Landstraße zwischen Brühl und Weilerswist geht gar nicht, trotz Fußspuren.
Bis morgen sind dann vielleicht noch einpaar mehr Wege "gespurt" .


----------



## AnjaR (27. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Flachland geht immer ......


 
Schön, wenn man Flachland in erreichbarer Nähe hat. Nur unsere Spielstraße vorm Haus und die Landstraße hinterm Haus sind nahezu eben. Die eine ist gar nicht geräumt, daher nicht befahrbar (auch nur ca. 400 m lang), die andere gesalzen, getaut, gefroren, verschneit, gesalzen etc. und daher auch nicht schön zu fahren. Alles andere geht auf und ab. Das bei 25 - 30 cm vereistem Schnee. Nein danke!!!!!

Fahrt für mich ne Runde mit. Viel Spaß

Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2010)

@Yogi, bringst du mir morgen mein Weihnachtsgeschenk mit?


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hey Anja, ich denk an Dich, wenn ich meine Runde drehe! Gruß an Jörg!

Robin. kannst ja bei mir vorbeikommen, dann kannst Du dein Egde mitnehmen!!!


----------



## route61 (27. Dezember 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schön, wenn man Flachland in erreichbarer Nähe hat.
> ...



Soo prickelnd ist das nun auch nicht, mitten im Flachland zu wohnen. Ich wohne gefühlt die weiteste Entfernung vom Wald entfernt in alle Richtungen. Der Nächste Berg ist der Silberberg in Euskirchen in ca. 3 km; der ragt aus der Umgebung ca. 10 -20 m heraus und ist ein Plateau mit Industrieansiedlung. 
Immerhin habe ich nur ca. 15 km in die Eifel und 7 km in die Ville.
Und ich brauche keinen Geländewagen, um zur Arbeit zu kommen.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey Robin,

ich werde mit dem Bike anreisen, d.h. ich bringe Dir das Garmin mit! Bis nachher!
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wer fährt denn hier noch mit
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572

Yogi


----------



## route61 (29. Dezember 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn hier noch mit
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572
> 
> Yogi



Kann ich leider nicht mehr erkennen, was das war.

Habe aber heute nachmittag unserem Hund Tara einen 1100 Jahre alten Ringwall und eine fast tausend Jahre alte Wasseburg im Wald gezeigt. Unter anderem zum Teil auf unseren Pfaden von letzter Woche wandelnd. Langsam erschließt sich mir der Hardtwald 

Spuren eines MTB von KWG zum Kreuz hoch habe ich auch gesehen.

In Brühl gestern war es zum fahren wesentlich besser, war aber auch noch kein Tauwetter gewesen. Hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht, wenn ich auch nicht immer wußte, wo wir sind.
Ich werde mir bald ein Navi zulegen, versprochen. Kannst Du mir mal die Daten von gestern schicken, Yogi ?


Bess demnäx

Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2010)

@Bertram: Gerade darin liegt die Tücke der Ville, lieber Bertram  Weil hier die Reorganisierer vom RWE Millionen von Bäumen in die Restkohle gedrückt haben wurde die Geschichte irgendwann recht lieblos umgesetzt und steht jetzt pappelmäßig da aufgereiht wie Cäsars Legionen. Im Dusteren ist der Wiedererkennungswert häufig nahe Zero, da kann man Winters schon mal Bikern begegnen die sich in einem Bermudadreieck von 10 Kilometern Kantenlänge seit Stunden im Kreis bewegen... Von daher ist jede durchgeführte Tour mit leichtem Search-and-Rescue-Charakter behaftet.... Aber man kommt auf Zeiten! LG, der Pete.


----------



## route61 (30. Dezember 2010)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe aber heute nachmittag unserem Hund Tara einen 1100 Jahre alten Ringwall und eine ...
> 
> Bertram



Sorry,

der Ringwall ist aus der Zeit der Kelten und auf das erste oder zweite Jhdt. v. Chr. datiert, also eher 2200 Jahre alt.

@Pete: Ja, da sagst 'was. Ich glaub' ich tu' schon mal meinen Kompass in den Rucksack. Für den Fall der Fälle. Gestern im Hardtwald hab' ich keinen GPS-Empfang mit dem Handy bekommen . Auf der Weilerswister/Liblarer Seite kenne ich mich schon ganz gut aus, auf der Brühler so gut wie nicht.

LG
Bertram


----------



## route61 (30. Dezember 2010)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> Kannst Du mir mal die Daten von gestern schicken, Yogi ?
> 
> ...


Gestern ist es ja die* ganze* Strecke mitgefahren


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2010)

Bekommst DU!!!!!!


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
FÃ¼r das 24h Rennen "The 24TRIX" in Finale Ligure suche ich ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte fÃ¼r ein 8er-Team, die mit mir dem weiÃen Kaninchen folgen wollen -> www.24hfinale.com.
ã
ã
2 - 3 Fahrer habe ich schon beisammen, hÃ¤tte von Euch jemand Lust bei der Jagd mitzumachen? Der Termin steht fÃ¼r den 20. - 22.Mai, natÃ¼rlich mit Campen auf der Manie.

Bei Interesse in der IG *24h von Finale Ligure 2011 KBU *anmelden.

GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2010)

HEy Jörg,

werde mal drüber nachdenken!

So für kurzentschlossene eine Jahresabschlussfahrt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11147

Das JFFR Team wünscht allen einen schönen Start ins Jahr 2011, feiert schön und bleibt gesund.

Yogi
"König" der JFFR


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Netter Tip vom Jörg Yogi, machst du uns heute das Weiße Kaninchen? Könnt auch ein Hässchen sein....


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja wie bei "Alice im Wunderland"... Keine Zeit keine Zeit keine Zeit, muss gehn muss gehn muss gehn


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi cheffe ich würde gerne auch mit können wir uns bei dir treffen? Dann fahren wir zusammen zum Startpunkt?


----------



## Bleiente (31. Dezember 2010)

Er meinte das wohl so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Super, dann kommen ja schon zwei Kaninchen in Betracht... Erster Hintenfahrer denn da ist die Loipe gespurt...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Da isses!


----------



## Bleiente (31. Dezember 2010)

Und ich bring nen Kracher mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
dann kappt´s auch in der Spur.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2010)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi cheffe ich würde gerne auch mit können wir uns bei dir treffen? Dann fahren wir zusammen zum Startpunkt?


 
Wie besprochen, bis nachher!!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2010)

Neee, wenn dann bin ich so..


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Iss das niedlich! ...und iss es mit Knödeln... Kinderversand läuft, wir machen uns pünktlich auffe Socken! LG, der Pete (ein Traum von ORANGE)


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke, liebe Bande, für die nette Aufführung von "JFFR-allein-im-Wald" - ein authentisch, schlüpfriges Erlebnis... Erfahrung des Tages: eine gefrorene Hinterlassenschaft vom Hund bietet mehr Grip als 12 Varianten von Schnee...


----------



## Dart (31. Dezember 2010)

So, die letzten Vorbereitungen für die Jahresendzeitfestivitäten sind abgeschlossen und es kehr die Ruhe vor dem Sturm ein.

Wir wünschen Euch Gesundheit und alles Gute für das neue Jahr.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Das wünschen wir Euch auch!

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Gestern die letzte Tour im alten Jahr bestritten.

Silvestertour BILLIGURE 2010

Danke an die Mitfahrer, schön und wieder sehr spassig!

Hier ein paar Bilder , leider ist die Qualität nicht so gut. Aber man kann was erkennen.




Unser Entchen



dat Pete



unser Simon














Zum Abschluss nen leckeren Kaffee bei einem amerikanischen Unternehmen.





den Rest ohne Worte!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Heute eine Neujahrstour mit Robin, Pete und Entchen. Durch das Tauwetter sehr beschi..en zu fahren, dadurch haben wir viel Asphalt genutzt. Schön zur Steinbach und wieder nen leckeren Kaffee getrunken.

Schön war es
Danke allen
Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute eine Neujahrstour mit Robin, Pete und Entchen. Durch das Tauwetter sehr beschi..en zu fahren, dadurch haben wir viel Asphalt genutzt. Schön zur Steinbach und wieder nen leckeren Kaffee getrunken.
> 
> Schön war es
> Danke allen
> Yogi



Ach Yogi, es war nicht *nur *Kaffee, sondern wir haben doch Milchkaffee und Latte Macchiato zu uns genommen. Du kannst ruhig zugeben, wie trendy und jung wir noch sind .


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2011)

He, klingt ja wie Kaffeetanten auf Reisen Anbei noch ein Snapshot von zwei Eiligen Königen im freien Nirgendwo oberhalb der Steinbach suchend nach a) Weg und b) Zukunftsperspektiven aufgrund der Witterungslage; vor Rückfragen: der Melchior bedient die Kamera, Logo... Frohes Neues euch allen, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2011)

> Ach Yogi, es war nicht *nur *Kaffee, sondern wir haben doch  Milchkaffee und Latte Macchiato zu uns genommen. Du kannst ruhig  zugeben, wie trendy und jung wir noch sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trendy & jung war auf jeden Fall der Finale Abstieg zur Steinbach an Tiefschnee, garniert mit Schlehenbüschen - da zeigt sich wo der Körper noch Platz für Narben hat... Wir haben die Gaststätte nicht leergetrunken - es gab nur eine *kurze* Erfrischung....


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

Hab ich das Foto freigegeben??? Scönes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2011)

Soll ich's in Öl reinstellen um die Freigabekommission zu umgehen? Schöner konnte man (Respektive Frau Kameraführerin) die zwei Kamele nicht auf Silikon bannen - ich hab's auch lieb!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2011)

wo ist denn das zweite Kamel?


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2011)

Hat sich hinter mir geduckt!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2011)

Hier mal für heute eine




(Nä, was der Läufernachwuchs so an Deutschland's Talsperren zurücklässt) 2 Füchse spielen sehen - hat man so auch nicht alle Tage, und einen den dahingerafften Artgenossen mampfenden Bussard (auf der Autobahn-Überholspur) - den Tieren geht's schlecht bei der Kälte...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2011)

...und DocSchoff entdeckt im verfrorenen Bergischen sein lyrische Ader; kuckt mal rein unter JFFR.de Aschpekt Tourenberichte: HIER wird vom SingleBIKER Schnee förmlich seziert!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2011)

Falls der Hubert 'se nicht brauchen kann nehmen wir die mal in unsere ORANGE-Sammlung auf, Farbe ist Teamfähig


----------



## yogi71 (5. Januar 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2011)

Nix ! Datt ist doch mal 'en Rahmen aus deutscher Wertarbeit - sicher, die "Reifen" müssten durch Systemräder ersetzt werden, das sattelähnliche Lenkrad durch 'nen AM-Sattel - und der Tank könnte gestrippt werden...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2011)

Etwas anderes! 
Loggt Euch (Team) mal auf der Webseite ein, ich brauche Eure Meinung und ein paar Infos! Danke


----------



## route61 (6. Januar 2011)

Noch 'was anderes:

Hat der eine oder andere JFFR am Sonntag Nachmittag noch nichts vor?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11209

Ich kann leider nicht vor 2.

Bertram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2011)

Ey JFFR`s,
seid ihr diesjahr auch wieda badei ? Anmelden


----------



## yogi71 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, Pete und Simon sind schon angemeldet! ich auch bald


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Januar 2011)

Jap bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich denke, Pete und Simon sind schon angemeldet! ich auch bald



Lass dir nicht zu lange Zeit ! Mitlerweile sind die 80 Plätze recht schnell voll. Obwohl, den König bekomm ich immer irgendwo untergebracht


----------



## Yogine (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja gar nicht Yogine, sonder Yogi. Mist falscher Acount!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2011)

So, jetzt ich!

Danke Hubert, habe mich gerade angemeldet!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Januar 2011)

Hab mich auch angemeldet.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2011)

Perfekt! Schonmal vier JFFR´s


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Januar 2011)

Klar Mann, euch kann man doch nicht alleine auf die Menschheit loslassen . Irgendwer muss ja aufpassen. Darum hoffe ich, dass noch ein verantwortungsvoller JFFR (Tom, Conbey, Jarlsberg) mitkommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yogine (8. Januar 2011)

Conbey ist im Winterschlaf!
Tom hat kein Internet.
Jarlsberg.......

Shit, schon wieder mit Nicoles Account!!!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2011)

Jetzt hat ER schon Persönlichkeitsstörungen - bin ich froh nicht gerade sehen zu müssen in was für Fummel du durch die Wohnung schreitest...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2011)

Hat's so nicht bei Wilhelm dem II auch angefangen ?


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2011)

Hääääääää? heiß ich Wilhelm?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2011)

*spätestens wenn dein Haus nach der Renovierung so aussieht:






... wird's Zeit für ne Jacke die von hinten zugemacht wird !*


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hääääääää? heiß ich Wilhelm?



Also Yoghelm ist nicht weit weg und hört sich verdammt gut an .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (8. Januar 2011)

> Hat's so nicht bei Wilhelm dem II auch angefangen ?


Na, die kleine Bude ist aber vom Ludwig Nr. II. Vielleicht kann man ja was damit stricken. Der Hörr von Ludwürgen oder so ähnlich


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2011)

Brauchen wir manchmal nicht alle eine Jacke, die von hinten geschlossen wird!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Na, die kleine Bude ist aber vom Ludwig Nr. II. Vielleicht kann man ja was damit stricken. Der Hörr von Ludwürgen oder so ähnlich



stimmt ! Willem wor der Jong von däm ode ? Dat wor doch der, der op de räschte sick nur een Mau hät un der, däh sich ömme böcke deht wennem jet hinjefalle ös, ode ?


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2011)

Ach Hubert!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2011)

> *spätestens wenn dein Haus nach der Renovierung so aussieht:*


Welche Gebäudeteile hatte der Luigi II. mit Fahrrädern belegt - ich glaube der hatte einige Probleme NICHT... (bitte Garagenteile blau kennzeichnen, datt kenn' ich so von Hubert's Bauskizzen 80% Bike - recht knapp - und 20% Knechte und Stallungen)

....und die hinten schliessenden Jacken hat die Industrie komplett verkannt - man muss ja auch als Biker mal zurücksetzen - Wandergruppen, DIMB-Getreue etc. - und dann spritzt ett  von vorne hoch!

Watt freu' ich mich datt Ihr euch so die Köpfe zerbrecht...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (9. Januar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> stimmt ! Willem wor der Jong von däm ode ? Dat wor doch der, der op de räschte sick nur een Mau hät un der, däh sich ömme böcke deht wennem jet hinjefalle ös, ode ?


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2011)

So liebe Leute,

ich bin für heute komplett raus!


----------



## route61 (9. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute,
> 
> ich bin für heute komplett raus!



Schade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dann muss ich den Weg alleine finden. Ich nehm mal Karte und Kompaß mit.


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2011)

Bin dabei! Treffen wir uns am parkplatz??


----------



## route61 (9. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Treffen wir uns am parkplatz??



Ja, Stadtwald, wie angegeben. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2011)

bis gleich


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2011)

Danke Route61 für die schöne Tour!


----------



## route61 (9. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Danke Route61 für die schöne Tour!



Super, daß Du doch noch mitkommen konntest. Ja, hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Die Bilder brauchen noch etwas, wir hatten Besuch.


----------



## sinux (11. Januar 2011)

Hey Yogi,
schöne Schlammschlacht war das heute....
Gibst Du noch KM & HM durch - für die Statistik....


----------



## route61 (12. Januar 2011)

Danke Yogi für die heutige Tour und Danke Sinux für's Warten.

Am Anfang dacht' ich, das Tempo halt ich nicht durch, nachher ging's aber
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ist schon beeindruckend, wie sich die Wegeverhältnisse von Mal zu Mal ändern. Wir hatten aber Glück mit dem Wetter, oder?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2011)

Ja es war mal wieder schön! Es wird Zeit das Hubert die Schavener Heide mal wieder in Ordnung bringt!

Das war mal wieder eine Schlammschlacht, das nächstemal mit Schutzblech hinten. 

Grüßle Yogi

@sinux
35,5km und 426Hm
Bis zu mir sind es 4km. D.h. Du musst 8km abziehen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja es war mal wieder schön! Es wird Zeit das Hubert die Schavener Heide mal wieder in Ordnung bringt!



Selber schuld wenn ihr euch da rumtreibt. Ich mags halt lieber etwas feuchter


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2011)

Ach, der Hubert hält sich die Heide als Feuchtbiotop! Dann hier mal sein Tierkreiszeichen


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2011)

Also, um die Nabelregion sitzt die Windchillklamotte wie 'ne Rennpelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2011)

Erinnert mich an Hubäärt.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Januar 2011)

Stimmt ja gar nicht. Der Hubert hat nämlich fünf Finger!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2011)

Skusa, getzt wo dett sachst - vollkommen schlampig recherchiert (er hat auch größere Augen!) LG, Chefinspektor Pete aussem Terrarium...


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2011)

So schonmal für Dienstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Bleiente (14. Januar 2011)

> Es wird Zeit das Hubert die Schavener Heide mal wieder in Ordnung bringt!


Ich fand die am Montag total ok, so mit Sonne und leichtem Frost. Dreckelig wurde es erst hinter Burg Veynau nach Euskirchen.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2011)

Darf man im Saarbachtal eigentlich qualmen? ...oder nur die Socken? Hier mal Inspiration für den kommenden Frühling - oder war's der Winter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. Januar 2011)




----------



## yogi71 (18. Januar 2011)

route61... heute nicht dabei?


----------



## route61 (18. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> route61... heute nicht dabei?



Sorry, gerne wäre ich mitgekommen. Musste heute Kontaktpflege zum FFA in Aachen betreiben und mit einpaar Kollegen dort essen gehen.

Wie wär's denn mit Donnerstag? Jemand Lust?

Letzten Samstag war ich auf dem Hahnenberg (höchste Erhebung Euskirchens) und hab mich etwas verfranst, hab den Weg zur Steinbachtalsperre dann aber doch gefunden. Wenn man sich im Flamersheimer Wald nicht verfranst, hat man nichts neues ausprobiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2011)

Speziell gegen Forsthaus Scheuren hat's da oben fast Amazonas-Flair!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Januar 2011)

Wäre morgen eventuell dabei!! Noch wer?


----------



## yogi71 (19. Januar 2011)

So schonmal für die Freitag und Dienstagrunde!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872

Gruß Yogi

Vielleicht noch am WE jemand?


----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2011)

Jetzt fährt ER prompt auch noch in den Scheurener Forst des Nächtens - da oben gibt's doch calPIRANHAS... Wir testen unser Beweglichkeit und sagen Zu-)) oder Absage() zu!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Januar 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2011)

Mal gerade auf's Arbeitsbaromether geschaut - 32% Zusagewahrscheinlichkeit für den Freitachabend... (hupps, jetzt schon 33%) - Kuckst du Harztagebuch, Erlesener!


----------



## route61 (20. Januar 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie wär's denn mit Donnerstag? Jemand Lust?
> 
> ...



War eine super Tour heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2011)

Upps - wenn Euer heute gestern war - was ist dann heute?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2011)

Heute findet statt lieber Pete! Ich war gestern mit route61 ein bisschen unterwegs!

Von zuhause Richtung Hardtberg, zur Steinbach,den Hahnenberg hoch ein bisschen durch den Flamersheimer Wald, wieder zu Steinach und über Kirspenich nach Hause.

Es gab sogar Schnee auf dem Hahnenberg, guckst Du wie immer SCHLECHTES Handybild








Meisten war es aber sehr matschig, wie ich auf dem Heimweg festgestellt habe.








Et grüßt dat Yogi


----------



## AnjaR (21. Januar 2011)

Hey Jürgen,
das Rad ist doch noch fast sauber. Wo war denn der Matsch?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2011)

Hey Anja,

komm vorbei, zeig ich Dir den Matsch!!!!! Kannst dann direkt den Jörg für ne Tour mitbringen!
LG
Yogi


PS: Tag 1 der Harzchroniken sind online!


----------



## AnjaR (21. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Anja,
> 
> komm vorbei, zeig ich Dir den Matsch!!!!! Kannst dann direkt den Jörg für ne Tour mitbringen!
> LG
> Yogi


 
OK, dann sollten wir doch mal einen Termin vereinbaren. Evt. nächste Woche Samstag?

PS: Morgen Vormittag fahren wir ab Siegburg, hat da evtl. von Euch jemand Lust?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## yogi71 (22. Januar 2011)

Ahhh, zu spät gesehen!

So Harzchroniken Teil II sind online. Guckst Du HIER


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2011)

Fleissig, Sahib, fleissig!  Drum wurde sich auch extraordinär in Teil 3 verbissen, mer schraube' un' fräse des es oa Pracht isch... LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (24. Januar 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> War eine super Tour heute.



Ich finde, Du (JA Du) solltest Dich etwas früher anmelden, damit Dein innerer Schweinehund (oder Deine Regierung oder wie auch immer Du es/sie/ihn nennst) nicht zu viel Einfluß gewinnt. Absagen kannst Du immer noch, wenn wirklich was Wichtiges ist.

Deinem Chef kannst Du sagen, ohne zu lügen, Du hättest 'ne private Verabredung.

Und sei mal ehrlich: Nach der Tour fühlst Du Dich doch meistens besser als vorher.

Also bis Dienstag, der route


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2011)

Harzchroniken Teil III ist HIER zu lesen!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (24. Januar 2011)

> Harzchroniken Teil III ist HIER zu lesen!


Die Taschentücher sind alle!!! -Kleini hat sie alle verotzt-


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2011)

Leute, packt die Schutzbleche an die Bikes, das gibt heute abend eine Schlammschlacht!!!Mal sehen wer das größte Dreckferkel wird.

Yogi


----------



## sinux (25. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Leute, packt die Schutzbleche an die Bikes, das gibt heute abend eine Schlammschlacht!!!Mal sehen wer das größte Dreckferkel wird.
> 
> Yogi



Ich werd' mal schauen, ob ich noch in meinen alten Neoprenanzug passe....

Also bis 18:29 an der Hardtburg....


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2011)

Der steht Dir bestimmt ganz gut!


----------



## sinux (25. Januar 2011)

isch sach nur:
Matsch much


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2011)

scher, dass du nicht "much Matsch" meinst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (25. Januar 2011)

sinux schrieb:


> isch sach nur:
> Matsch much


Ach, so schlimm war's gar nicht. Ging mit dem Gartenschlauch supergut ab, war alles nur lose. Die Wäsche ist auch schon wieder trocken .

Schöne Tour, gerne wieder!

Meine Batterien im Navi waren kurz vor Iversheim alle. Auch die Ersatz-.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2011)

Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer.............

N8ride usw hat ja was, aber das war ja gestern ne Schlammschlacht! Der liebe Jörg musste ja auch noch die Schlammstrecke von Rissdorf nehmen!

Aber es gab wieder was zu lachen, haben viel gequatscht. Quasi, wie immer perfekt! Danke meinen Mitfahrern. Das nächstemal vergess ich auch mein Schutzblech nicht! Ich sah vielleicht aus.... aus schwarzer Hose wurde Braune......... wie gut das ich keine Waschmaschine bin.

Yogisheim-Hardtberg-Steinbach-Iversheim-Wachendorf-Klaus seine Kapelle-Rissdorf-Lessenich-Billiger Wald-Antweiler-Maria Rast-Kreuzweingarten-YogisheimHardtberg


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2011)

Soderle, etwas für Freitag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## sinux (26. Januar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> scher, dass du nicht "much Matsch" meinst?



kleines wortspiel großer


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2011)

meinst Du großes wortspiel kleiner


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2011)

> *AW: Team Just-For-Fun-Riders* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			scher, dass du nicht "much Matsch" meinst?


...Wat matscht, datt mutt? sieht aber auch immer unstylisch aus, so'n Heckblech...Schmutz von'ne KoFo-Tour abtragend (in Schichten....) der Piet, datt Ferkel...


----------



## route61 (26. Januar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...
> sieht aber auch immer unstylisch aus, so'n Heckblech...



... und hilft nicht mal wirklich.
Ich mußte mir im Auto die Hunde-Decke unterlegen, so viel Much hatte ich hinten an der Hose.

@yogi: Sorry, hab vergessen, Dich anzurufen. Vllt denk ich morgen dran


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2011)

@ route61
Hab welche hier liegen!

Wer will denn morgen mit mir radeln???? Guckst Du LMB!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2011)

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Für Sonntag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11281

Für Dienstag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## route61 (27. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für morgen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823
> ...



Morgen kann ich leider nicht. Ich hoffe Sonntag klappts mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (28. Januar 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe Sonntag klappts mit mir.



Sonntag kann ich leiiider auch nicht. Muss einer Einladung zum Essen Folge leisten . Muss ich halt joggen gehen, wird auch mal wieder nötig.

@yogi: Ich hoffe, Du hast heute die Bleche nicht vergessen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eigentlich ideales Wetter heute. Wenn man im Wald dem kalten Wind nicht so ausgesetzt ist. Wie waren die Wege?


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2011)

Nix Bleche! Herrlich war es, aber zum Schluß sehr kalt! Die Wege waren gefroren und somit gut fahrbar! Einsam meine Hausrunde mit ein paar Schlenkern, solange bis meine beiden Damen (Bettys) meinten wir machen jetzt kein Licht mehr!

Gruß
Yogi
(Yogi einsam im Wald)


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2011)

Heute so gegen 12:30 h Dropzone Satzvey? Kuckst Du - Kommst Du


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Januar 2011)

Oh, leider zu spät, bzw. garnicht gesehen. Bin noch kurzentschlossen durch die Schavener Heide gecruist. Das Wetter musste man ja ausnutzen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Wieder heimlich trainiert ? Das kannst du doch nicht machen ! Du bist meine einzigste Rettung Mittwochs auf ein etwas gemütlicheres Tempo. Hab keine Lust dich auch noch von hinten anzuschaun


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieder heimlich trainiert ? Das kannst du doch nicht machen ! Du bist meine einzigste Rettung Mittwochs auf ein etwas gemütlicheres Tempo. Hab keine Lust dich auch noch von hinten anzuschaun



Schauspieler!!!!
Robin, was ist mit Dir morgen?? Bike bei mir abholen und direkt ne Testfahrt?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Januar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieder heimlich trainiert ? Das kannst du doch nicht machen ! Du bist meine einzigste Rettung Mittwochs auf ein etwas gemütlicheres Tempo. Hab keine Lust dich auch noch von hinten anzuschaun



Das dauert wohl noch `n bisschen. Aber keine Angst, ich bin da nicht so, ich warte dann oben auf dich .


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schauspieler!!!!
> Robin, was ist mit Dir morgen?? Bike bei mir abholen und direkt ne Testfahrt?



Bin leider schon verplant, muss mit dem Hubert nochwas ausprobieren für ein wichtiges Date. Könnte, obwohl ich noch nichts genaues weiß, passieren, dass man sich unterwegs sieht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2011)

Kansde aba auch mitm yogi durch de wälder braten, wird sicherlich entspannter alz mit unz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2011)

So bei sehr kaltem Wetter eine wunderschöne Tour mit Jarlsberg, Fliewatüüt und Whitebandit! Schön wie immer und nachher lächelte uns noch die Sonne ins Gesicht! Der verlorengegangene Scharky ist auch wieder da! Wir waren noch mit dem Hund spazieren und haben ihn am A.Trail gefunden, jaja da wo ich mich sanft hingelegt habe! 

Danke und bis Dienstag! Schönen Restsonntag

Et grüßt dat Yogi mit seinem heimgekehrten Scharky


----------



## Jarlsberg (30. Januar 2011)

Schoen war es in der Tat und sehr angenehm fuer die erste Fahrt des Jahres...
Naechste Aufgabe wird auf jeden Fall das Rad auf vordermann zu bringen, so viele Problemchen hab ich schon lange nicht mehr auf einer Tour gehabt!

Ich habs doch gewusst dass Du nicht bis zum Dienstag hast warten koennen um "dat Gummiviech" zu retten!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. Januar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So bei sehr kaltem Wetter eine wunderschöne Tour mit Jarlsberg, Fliewatüüt und Whitebandit! Schön wie immer und nachher lächelte uns noch die Sonne ins Gesicht! Der verlorengegangene Scharky ist auch wieder da! Wir waren noch mit dem Hund spazieren und haben ihn am A.Trail gefunden, jaja da wo ich mich sanft hingelegt habe!
> 
> Danke und bis Dienstag! Schönen Restsonntag
> 
> Et grüßt dat Yogi mit seinem heimgekehrten Scharky



Ja, schön war´s. Und mit dir fahr ich gerne, da man am Beispiel Scharky merkt: Du lässt keinen im Wald im Stich (und auf die Diskussion auf dem Rückweg werde ich hier nicht eingehen ).

Tschööö


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2011)

Jedoch, Pedallieros - im Gegensatz zu menschlichem Gewebe steckt Majestix GummiHai den Aufenthalt im freien Gelände locker weg - wir werden da nach 72 Stunden schon muffiger......na ja, nich' bei 4°... Möchte bei der Gelegenheit mal zur Andacht ausgeben ob jeder sein eigenes Wappentier tragen darf - ich hab' heute nah der Strada schon wieder so viele saudoofe (mit Verlaub...) FasaneRüden (heißen die nich' so?!) gesichtet dass es im WP nur eine Frage der Zeit ist wann ich mir das erste Exemplar (überfahren....) an den Lenker respektive Helm schnallen kann. Das würde uns offener darstellen - der eine oder andere Sponsor verfügt ja im Heimischen nicht so recht über Haie (Unterfranken/Mitten-drin-Österreich - um nur einige aus unserem farbigen Trikot zu nennen.....)
Grübelnd ins Schlafgemach, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2011)

@ pete: 



> Ich habs doch gewusst dass Du nicht bis zum Dienstag hast warten koennen um "dat Gummiviech" zu retten!


Dat ist kein Gummiviech .

PS Leider hat er die "Beine" gebrochen, hoffe das er bald wieder fit ist! Oder haben Haie keine Beine 
Et grüßt dat Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2011)

So für Freitag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Wer ist morgen noch dabei?? Robin und Pete?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Januar 2011)

Versuche gerade noch Korrespondenz per PN mit dem Schraeg´en Hubert durchzuführen. Wenn es so klappen sollte wie gestern besprochen, dann klappt es (welch gute Aussage). Hast du schon ein Feedback vom Eifelerjung?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2011)

Robin ich bekomme den Kombi von meiner Mutter, ich könnte uns zwei also bequemer weise bis bei Yogis Heim kutschieren.
Das hat auch den Vorteil das wir die komplette Tour in voller Länge geniessen können 

Ich könnte dich gegen 17 Uhr einsammeln ! soll ich bei dich zu Hause kommen oder sollen wir aufm Aldi Parkplatz verladen ?


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2011)

> Hubäät: "...oder sollen wir aufm Aldi Parkplatz verladen..."


Ihr Drogenbarone!!! Jebt doch für de Spurensicherung noch die Koordinaten innet Netz! "Wir sind die Kripo - Sie werden assimiliert...."
Und wenn der Hubi auch noch auffem kleinen Schwarzen fährt- ist der Ruf recht ruiniert...Tut mir herzeleid bei der Bubenkonstelation im Vorfeld nix bestätigen zu können - jedoch reitet der Schnitter eek - mir kucken's aus bis Dusk till Dawn! Der neiderfüllte Pete (...wenn ich's schaff' fahr' ich auf meinem kleinen Roten mit - wir würden aussehen wie Bordsteinschwalben auf'fem Paarungsflug!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Januar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Robin ich bekomme den Kombi von meiner Mutter, ich könnte uns zwei also bequemer weise bis bei Yogis Heim kutschieren.
> Das hat auch den Vorteil das wir die komplette Tour in voller Länge geniessen können
> 
> Ich könnte dich gegen 17 Uhr einsammeln ! soll ich bei dich zu Hause kommen oder sollen wir aufm Aldi Parkplatz verladen ?



So wird es passieren, doch mit der in PN mitgeteilten Änderung des Plans, wenn es nicht stört (ja Pete, wir können uns auch tarnen und Absprachen geheim treffen. Da kann die Staatsmacht auch nix machen). Ach so, und dreckig werden gibbet nich. Ansonsten gibt´s bei Yogi noch `ne Dusche.

@Yogi, die Herren aus der Eifel stoppen mit dem Köln-freundlichem Gefährt vor der Türe, bitte Stammparkplatz freihalten.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2011)

Ist gebongt meine Herren! Es wird farbenfroh, dann haben wir vielleicht ein kleines Schwarzes, ein schweres Oranges, ein schwalbiges Rotes und ein sauberes "Gehner" Schwarz....ach und route mit keine Ahnung!

freu mich


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2011)

Datt gibt so richtig was auf's Auge - ob die Eifel weiss was ihr entgeht?!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2011)

Wer ist Eifel????????????


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2011)

Route61 kommst Du auch zu mir?


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2011)

ma guckn, vielleicht kommt noch ein eloxiertes silbernes dazu...


----------



## route61 (1. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Route61 kommst Du auch zu mir?



Ja, heute versuch ich's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2011)

Interessierte IG's bitte mal in den Internen Bereich - bei Interesse muss schnell reagiert werden, damit's harzt.... LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (2. Februar 2011)

Schöne Tour heute,

bei Yogi ging's los alle da (schräg, fliewatüüt, yogi71 und route61), dann ging's auf den Hardtbergwald und siehe da, der supasini (?) stieß noch zu uns.

Ideale Wegbeschaffenheit, keine zu tiefen Rillen, nicht zu kalt. Räder und Klamotten sind sauber geblieben. Route hatte diesmal auch nicht seine Lampe vergessen.

Steinbach, Arloffer Berg Trail hoch, Ameisentrail tangiert aber ausgelassen, dann weiteren Trail nach Münstereifel-Anfang. Von da nach Iversheim und am Kalkbrennofen vorbei hoch nach Wachendorf, das nur tangiert, kurzer Trail im Schloßpark und von dort Richtung Billig. An der Tongrube zur Straße rüber, Straße hoch bis zum Wanderparkplatz dort in den Wald und am Rande des Billiger Waldes runter nach EU. Durch die Stadt zurück und immer schön aufgepaßt, daß die Polizei nicht merkt, daß einer von uns kein funzendes Rücklicht hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, weil ihm irgendwo die Batterien weggeflogen waren.

Der Route hat sich zweimal im Stand hingelegt, weil er nicht aus den Klickpedalen kam. Immerhin hat er jetzt geeignete Akkus für sein Garmin





.

Vielen Dank an die Guides. Alleine hätte ich den Weg nicht so schön gefunden


----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2011)

Moin,

wie oben geschrieben! Schön wars! Danke

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2011)

HARZ wir kommen schon wieder!!!! Die, die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben, bitte in die IG schaun! Bisher sind wir sieben TN.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2011)

...und werden hoffentlich 8; da muss was GEHN! (Gell, Robin?!)


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2011)

Können ja auch an einem Abend en Trockenausbauseminar belegen - aber ich glaub' da zieht der Schoof nich' mit...


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Können ja auch an einem Abend en Trockenausbauseminar belegen - aber ich glaub' da zieht der Schoof nich' mit...



vielleicht solltet ihr ihm einfach sagen, daß es sich um den ausbau von trockenen weinen im barriquefaß handelt, dann kommt er sicher mit


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2011)

Dann kommen bestimmt viele mit!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Können ja auch an einem Abend en Trockenausbauseminar belegen - aber ich glaub' da zieht der Schoof nich' mit...



eh dann komm ich auch mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2011)

Also bei DEM Feedback - sollen wir den Quatsch mit den Rädern gleich sein lassen und beim MoBau Braunlage buchen?  Da gibbet statt Etagenklo dann datt DIXIE inne Materialhalle - hach watt urig!


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Braunlage ...



Bauherren-Slang für verstopftes Klo mit überschwemmter Etage?


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2011)

Herlisch aber dat Dixie bitte in rose und babyblau.... grrrrrr.

Jot Hubät dann plan isch disch mit


----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2011)

Für Sonntag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11281


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Herlisch aber dat Dixie bitte in rose und babyblau.... grrrrrr.
> 
> Jot Hubät dann plan isch disch mit



schön wärs, aber ich schätze im mai häng ich irgendwo zwischen EG und OG


----------



## yogi71 (5. Februar 2011)

So is recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> schön wärs, aber ich schätze im mai häng ich irgendwo zwischen EG und OG



Das ist doch auch keine Lösung, wir können doch erstmal über alles reden. 

@Pete, der Hubert braucht Hilfe.


----------



## yogi71 (5. Februar 2011)

Robin, wat is mit sonntag?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> HARZ wir kommen schon wieder!!!! Die, die sich noch nicht gemeldet haben, bitte in die IG schaun! Bisher sind wir sieben TN.



Hmmmm wohin geht und was gibt es da ? 
Interesse besteht


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2011)

> Hubäät: schön wärs, aber ich schätze im mai häng ich irgendwo zwischen EG und OG


 Wie, hatt die Bod auch noch 'nen Aufzug mit Tendenz zwischen de Etagen zu klemmen? Dann bestimmt auch noch 3 nur mit Code zu betretende Untergeschosse (datt mit kein Keller kam mir eh' sehr seltsam vor...) wo Hubi's geheimes Bikelabor plaziert wird (wahrscheinlich werden die Bauarbeiter eines seltsamen Todes sterben - beim Kaugummi-ziehen, beim Pinkeln - datt kennt mer ja aus einschlägigen CrimeScenen...) und auf einmal produziert die Eifel der Welt ersten Carbonrahmen mit Stealth-Technologie (i.d.Fall: bis zum Ende des Frühschoppens von Muttis Radar nicht zu orten...) LG, der Pete...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Robin, wat is mit sonntag?



Bin heut bei mir unterwegs, weil passt mir besser in die Tagesplanung (tolle Grammatik). Wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2011)

Ja ja!

Feine enspannte Tour heute! Dank an Simon und Bertram.
Die erste Tour in kurzer Hose, war das Klasse


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2011)

[quoteDie erste Tour in kurzer Hose, war das Klasse 		][/quote] Ich kuck morgen mal ausnahmsweise auf's Titelblatt der Dreckschleuder EXPRESS - haben die sich sicher nicht entgehen lassen... Nude Dudes


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2011)

spar dir die 50cent für das schmierblättchen. hier die nackte warheit:


----------



## route61 (6. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ja ja!
> 
> Feine enspannte Tour heute! ...



Hab mal gerade geschaut: 
netto  33,3 km, 590 Höhenmeter, 2:40 h
brutto 55,3 km, 684 Höhenmeter, 4:05 h
demnach sind es von mir bis zum Stadtwald 11 km (müßte eigentlich in 30 min zu schaffen sein).
Viel Spaß mit Deiner neuen Hausrunde Simon  !

Der Yogi hat uns über den steilsten Trail überhaupt nach Eschweiler hoch geführt, nach dem Motto: Ach, hier ist ja noch ein steilerer Weg.
Doof nur, daß sein HT aufgrund des kurzen Hinterbaus und des hohen Vorbaus unlenkbar wurde und er absteigen mußte. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die umbauten, die er vornehmen will, Abhilfe schaffen (Lenker tiefer und nach vorne drehen).

@yogi71: Ich glaub' wir müssen da am Dienstag nochmal hoch, zum Testen.


----------



## yogi71 (7. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> spar dir die 50cent für das schmierblättchen. hier die nackte warheit:



Neidisch ,wa? Endlich kurze Hose, bei angenehmen Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (8. Februar 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die umbauten, die er vornehmen will, Abhilfe schaffen (Lenker tiefer und nach vorne drehen).
> 
> @yogi71: Ich glaub' wir müssen da am Dienstag nochmal hoch, zum Testen.



Hillklimbing zu testen haben wir heute nicht geschafft. Habe gesehen, Yogi hat umgebaut. Ausgiebiges Testen wird noch etwas warten müssen. Haben heute eine kleine nette Tour mit einpaar Trails im Katzensteinwald und bei Satzvey absoviert. Ca. 35 km 400 hm. Mehr war nicht drin ohne Kopftuch.

Freu' mich schon auf nächsten Ausritt.


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2011)

Hier bettelt () jemand förmlich um Teamaufnahme - Route, du hast doch keine Hund den du verschweigst??? LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (10. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier bettelt () jemand förmlich um Teamaufnahme - Route, du hast doch keine Hund den du verschweigst??? LG, der Pete



Hund? Hat mich jemand gefragt?

Unser Hund heißt Tara (nicht Netto) und ist ein 14 J. alter Bearded Collie - Pudel Mix. Gewicht ca. 14 kg, Schulterhöhe unter Maulkorbzwanghöhe ca. 40 cm.

Hast Du einen Tip für mich, in welches Team ich gut passen könnte (btw. ich arbeite zufällig bei einem Eurer Hauptsponsoren)?

Anderes Thema:
Wir haben herausgefunden wie der Bach heißt, der von Westen (Holzheim) kommend bei Bad Münstereifel in die Erft fließt: Eschweilerbach.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2011)

> Anderes Thema:
> Wir haben herausgefunden wie der Bach heißt, der von Westen (Holzheim)  kommend bei Bad Münstereifel in die Erft fließt: Eschweilerbach.


Wie gemacht? Einheimische gefoltert? Wasseranalyse? Fischproben entnommen?  Der nach der Swist als nächstes heute in der Früh' der Erft zuströmende Bach war übrigens der "Strullerbach" - hier konnte der Schöpfer desselben (zweigt aus dem Kiesbereich am Dobschleider Hof reissend Richtung Erft) auch den Namen vergeben (war kein Dixie im Tal...) Ist übrigens steiler gewesen als ich's in Erinnerung hatte...


----------



## route61 (12. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wie gemacht? Einheimische gefoltert? Wasseranalyse? Fischproben entnommen?
> ...



Die Anderen versuchen immer einen großen Bogen um Informationstafeln zu machen, weil sie befürchten, ich könnte sie sehen, anhalten und mich informieren wollen. Diesmal ist es den Mitfahrern nicht gelungen mich abzulenken und so kam es, daß ich an diese wertvolle Information gelangte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da der Dobschleider Hof rechtsswistisch ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß der Strullerbach entweder in die Swist mündet, oder irgendwo bei Bliesheim in die Erft .


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2011)

Ich werd's nie wieder tun - bringt ja unsere ganze Wassergeologie durcheinander....


----------



## supasini (13. Februar 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Die Anderen versuchen immer einen großen Bogen um Informationstafeln zu machen, weil sie befürchten, ich könnte sie sehen, anhalten und mich informieren wollen. Diesmal ist es den Mitfahrern nicht gelungen mich abzulenken und so kam es, daß ich an diese wertvolle Information gelangte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wir haben nur Angst um deine Knochen: beim Anhalten ist es ja besonders gefährlich


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2011)

@supasini


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich werd's nie wieder tun - bringt ja unsere ganze Wassergeologie durcheinander....



Das bisschen Harnstoff wird doch nicht gleich ne Landkarte verfälschen oder ? Wir Eifler tun das regelmäßig:

_"Der Eifler ! Kleines li(u)stiges Bergvolk das häufig in Rudeln aufzufinden ist. Er ist mittelgroß bis klein von Gestalt, dunkle Augen und dunkles Haar, zäh und selten krank. Wird meist sehr alt, ist geizig, misstrauisch, religiös und konservativ. Er feiert gerne und hat viel Temperament mit fast schon südländischen Zügen. Man erkennt ihn auch an seinem außergewöhnlichen Dialekt. Zudem markiert er seine Gebietsansprüche durch Urin."

Man geht auch davon aus das der Eifler alle ander Volkesarten um Jarhunderte überleben wird da sich in seinen Gene ein Überlebenspotential verbirgt das in anderen Regionen seines gleichen sucht ! _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> _...
> 
> Man geht auch davon aus das der Eifler alle ander Volkesarten um Jarhunderte überleben wird da sich in seinen Gene ein Überlebenspotential verbirgt das in anderen Regionen seines gleichen sucht ! _



Redest du da vom I-Gen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2011)

Ja, man munkelt da was von Blutgruppe I, welche jedoch in den Vororten von manchen Großstädten weitaus verbreiteter war. Der Eifler an sich ist ja ne Kreuzung aus Römer, römischen Sklaven, des Römers afrikanischen Söldner, Alemannen, Franken, Gallier und was sonst noch hier durch die Landen zieht. Deswegen ist der Eifler an sich ja auch so weltoffen und klug !


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2011)

"Aufhöreenn, Herr Becker, hören 'se doch aufff!"


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich sach nur


----------



## route61 (13. Februar 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> wir haben nur Angst um deine Knochen: beim  Anhalten ist es ja besonders gefährlich





yogi71 schrieb:


> @supasini



Ihr seid doof


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ja, man munkelt da was von Blutgruppe I, welche jedoch in den Vororten von manchen Großstädten weitaus verbreiteter war. Der Eifler an sich ist ja ne Kreuzung aus Römer, römischen Sklaven, des Römers afrikanischen Söldner, Alemannen, Franken, Gallier und was sonst noch hier durch die Landen zieht. Deswegen ist der Eifler an sich ja auch so weltoffen und klug !



Ach so. Dann versteh ich, warum ich sie manchmal nicht verstehe. Ich bin einfach zu doof .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2011)

@Erlauchter: [quoteAch so. Dann versteh ich, warum ich sie manchmal nicht verstehe. Ich bin einfach zu doof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 		][/quote]
...Vorausschauend hat der Postende einen Ort gewählt wo das JAAAAAHRE nicht auffallen wird - ett sei denn du wirst Schützenkönig oder Feuerwehrdirektor Never change a functioniering Umwerfer...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Februar 2011)

Da es bei mir keine Feuerwehr und keinen Schützenverein gibt, werde ich wahrscheinlich noch Jahre unentdeckt doof durch die Gegend schlendern können . Ist aber nicht schlimm.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Februar 2011)

Gründen! Lieber Robin, schleunigst GRÜNDEN! Nachweislich hat alle Dörfer, welche kein instutionell konstituiertes Dorfleben besassen "der Franzos' jeholt!" Ein Beispiel: Die Tomburg! Kein Schützenverein, keine Feuerwehr:




Rumms! 7. September 1473 klingelt ett am Burgtor: der Franzos! Hat sich kurz ett Vereinsregister zeigen lassen (kein Schützenverein,keine Feuerwehr....) und dann: Feuer, Pfeife, Stanwick....


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2011)

Man(n) kann den Fortbestand natürlich auch ohne Vereinsleben sichern - hier reichen bei geografischer Fixlage natürlich ein paar Ländermilliönchen und ca. 21 Kilometer asphaltierter Forstautobahn, kuckst du hier:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2011)

Hör auf Pete, wenn ich sowas sehe wird mir schlecht ! Und wenn ich drüber nachdenke das 0,1 % von der Bausumme die die da oben in den Wind schieeissen werden meine komplete Hütte bezahlt wäre..............


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2011)

Geb' ich dir recht, lieber Hubert! Aber da - und hier schliessen wir uns den Eifelanern in den Vorreden an - sind mer als Kaufmann einfach zu doof Bei uns müssen die Summen ja refinanzierbar bleiben.... Kopfdepperte....


----------



## route61 (23. Februar 2011)

Danke an Yogi und Sinux für die nette Tour gestern, war optimal 

Billiger Wald, Satzvey, Weiler a.B., Stockert, Eschweilertal, Steinbach', Hardtwald und zurück.
Bei mir 53 km, 640 hm, 3:20 h


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2011)

ja war nett


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2011)

Zahnarzt-Tour: Keine Mitfahrer, 60 Höhenzentimeter (im Stuhl....), 11,5 Minuten  Doc Blume ist der Terminator im Dentistengewand.... Hat somit noch nicht mal für'n WP-Pünktchen gereicht...


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand dieses 6undzwanzig-erMagazin schon in den Händen gehabt? Taucht das was? Bedankt für Info,der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Februar 2011)

Mmmh, 5 Grad und Regen. Das erfreut das Herz. Bestes Bikewetter .


----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja - für Frösche  Kuck mal Technik-Thread - wir nähern uns Ostern mit Riesenschritten.... Schönes Schwert hattest du da gestern abend - mein lieber Scholli! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> J... Schönes Schwert hattest du da gestern abend - mein lieber Scholli! LG, der Pete.



Jaja, wir haben´s und wir zeigen´s auch. Man soll mit tollen Sachen nie hinter dem Berg halten.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube wir lassen die Bikes in der Garage, oder Robin?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2011)

Das kannste knicken ! Gleich kommen noch zwei Kilometerfressende-dreckige-Hunde nach Gehn !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Februar 2011)

Jenau. 

Ich nehm auch ma´das kleine Knippsgerät mit. Bin mir sicher, dass wir annähernd so schöne Bilder wie Surftigresa hinkriegen werden. Mit ein bisschen Bildbearbeitung wird das schon was.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2011)

Aufhellen! Auf jeden Fall Aufhellen! Um 4 Uhr war Regen - wieder zurück ins Bett - um 6, 8, 10 Uhr derselbe Mist... die 12-Uhr-Prognose ist wahrlich kein Schuss ins Blaue...


----------



## route61 (27. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... , 10 Uhr derselbe Mist... die 12-Uhr-Prognose ist wahrlich kein Schuss ins Blaue...



Regenradar sagt mir, je weiter südlich Du kommst, desto weniger Regen. Also ein 2-3 h Ausritt wäre durchaus drinnen, wenn ich nicht erkältet wäre


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2011)

So übel wars gar net ! Manchmal ist es besser sich keinen Kopp zu machen sondern einfach mal zu fahren. Umdrehen kann man immer noch.
War auf jeden Fall ne lustige Runde mit König Yogi,Knecht Robin und Killerwade Udo.
Jetzt weiss ich übrigends auch wie ich mit Bart aussehen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (27. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt weiss ich übrigends auch wie ich mit Bart aussehen würde


Robin,

zeig' mal das Bild von Hubert mit Bart!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Februar 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> So übel wars gar net ! Manchmal ist es besser sich keinen Kopp zu machen sondern einfach mal zu fahren. Umdrehen kann man immer noch.
> War auf jeden Fall ne lustige Runde mit König Yogi,Knecht Robin und Killerwade Udo.
> Jetzt weiss ich übrigends auch wie ich mit Bart aussehen würde



Ja, fein war es! Auch wenn der König schwächelte, bergab hat mich aber keiner auf dem orangen Blitz eingeholt! ich glaub ich werd krank!

Danke an die Truppe, trotz MATSCH, war es herlich

König Yogi
(wiedergewählt für ein Jahr)

Der Königsschwur!




Wat simmer bekloppt, aber glücklich! Leider ist der Knecht zu meiner linken Seite nicht zusehen. Et is dat Conbey. 

Danke dem Team für den geilen Abend!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, schön und schlammig war´s gestern. Die Holde, die mit mir das Bett teilt, hat nichts gesagt, als ich das Wohnzimmer betrat. Doch manchmal sagen Blicke ja bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte. Aber als ich dann unter der Dusche hervorkam (mit einem breiten Grinsen) kam ihr nur ein:" Hab ich doch gewusst, dass ihr alle noch Kinder seid!" über die Lippen. Und was soll ich sagen, sie hat recht.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Februar 2011)

@Hubert, deine Erlaubnis vorausgesetzt, pack ich die "Pimp my Bike"Bilder in den KBU Kalender. Die Chance, einen Blumenpott damit zu gewinnen, sind zwar gering, doch wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2011)

Hau rein, bin schon ganz gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Februar 2011)

fertsch!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Pimp my bike ist nicht so toll!!! Die Farbe der Stoßstange passt nicht zum Hubäät!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Änderung für morgen!!!
Es geht in die Ville, da ich vorher mein Auto noch nach Vernich bringen muss, reise ich dann per Bike weiter zum Birkhof
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich kuck watt geht - muss mir ja den Brötchenholer vonne Jacke halten!  Ähm, reusper, den Lehensherrn von Kierdorf (Ober- & Unterdorf...)


----------



## route61 (28. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Änderung für morgen!!!
> Es geht in die Ville, da ich vorher mein Auto noch nach Vernich bringen muss, reise ich dann per Bike weiter zum Birkhof
> ...



Ich schau' dann mal gegen kurz vor 18 h bei meiner Werkstatt vorbei. Vielleicht können wir ja gemeinsam anreisen ...


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich kuck watt geht - muss mir ja den Brötchenholer vonne Jacke halten!  Ähm, reusper, den Lehensherrn von Kierdorf (Ober- & Unterdorf...)



Ja das musst Du! Vielleicht ist der Brötchengeber auch dabei?


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Jungs ,ich werde bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und angenehmen Temperaturen die Punkte "vorfahren"!
Da ich noch immer im Frühschichtwahn bin ,is für mich kurz nach 21 Uhr Schlafenszeit.
Da flitzt ihr ja noch den Wildschweinen hinterher


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2011)

Wie immer Weichei!


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Wann willst Du denn los Tom??????
Würde mich vielleicht anschließen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Simon,ich hab um 13:30 feierabend und bin mit dem Rad uffer Arbeit.
Könnte am direkten Weg Heim fahren und wir könnten uns dann irgendwo in der Ville treffen,so gegen 14:30-15:00 Uhr,in meiner Gegend fährst du ja nicht so gerne...da is ja dieser böse ......ähhh,vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Hmm.
Was ist mit 15:00 Uhr Quarzwerk? Wo man aus dem Trail vom Swisterturm rauskommt?????


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2011)

Ha, hier plant doch jemand mal wieder die Punktehatz!


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2011)

Herlich! Da MUSS der Pete ja heute abend aufs Bike!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Simon du bist lustig...wie soll ich das denn schaffen??
Bin um ca,14 Uhr Zuhause,bis zum Birkhof brauche ich gut 45 min und ich will ja noch was Essen bevor ich mich mit dir durch die Ville quäle!!
Sagen wir 15:30 Liblarer See am Eingang Campingplatz,das würd ich schaffen!!!(Halbe Stunde vom Weilerswist zum See is doch kein Thema für dich  )


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Was ist denn mit 15:00 am birkhof?


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Dann muss ich dat Rad ins Auto packen...sonst schaffe ich das nicht!
Ok.15 Uhr Birkhof


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Hi ich würde dann nur gerne dann von dort aus wieder zurück nach Weilerswist wenn es okay ist. Weil ich muss noch ein bisschen vorsichtig mit dem Rücken sein.


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Kein Problem alter Mann


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Super bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (1. März 2011)

Schön war´s Heute!!!!!
3 Stunden voll gemacht und lust auf mehr diese Woche!!
Simon,Donnerstag bin ich aber schon raus...da war ich schon verplant!
Ich könnte Morgen und Freitag!


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. März 2011)

Hi Tom
Das bekomme ich leider nicht hin bei mir geht nur der Donnerstag 
Aber so ist das leider bei spontan sachen die funktionieren nicht immer. 
Aber ich habe heute gesehen das trails auch wieder fahrbar sind auch wenn ich glaube einmal daneben gelegen zu haben  ja hat heute echt sau viel Spaß gemacht bei echt perfektem Wetter


----------



## route61 (2. März 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ... ja hat heute echt sau viel Spaß gemacht bei echt perfektem Wetter


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, auch wenn ich das ganze etwas später erlebt habe :-D

@yogi: Dass ich weniger Probleme mit dem letzten Berg hatte, lag nicht an meinen Klickies, sondern daran, daß Du schon 1 1/2 h länger unterwegs warst.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Schade Simon...
Hat denn jemand anderes Zeit, am Freitag so ab 15 Uhr, was"gemütlich"durch die Ville zu cruisen?

@Simon
Das du kurz mal "daneben" gelegen bist, war ja jetzt nicht soo schlimm,war ja kein Baumstumpf schuld und der Boden war schön weich 
Ich bin am Heimweg ab Liblar Straße gefahren und an den Waschboxen vorbei...mein Rad war sauber als ich Zuhause ankam


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. März 2011)

Weichflöte 

Meins hat immer noch eine ganz wundervolle Braunsprenkelung


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2011)

ja schön war es gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2011)

Man merkt euch an wie sehr ihr dem Frühling entgegenhungert - Simon & Tom brauchen gefühlt 15 Threads für 1 Blinddate - datt iss ja wie bei Frauens.... Ich dachte schon ich sei in irgend so 'nem Walkingportal gelandet (...um 14.40 h ist der Trockner durch, da kann ich nich' um 14 h an der Kita sein, und dann hat die Kleine Sport...ach, lass uns doch morgen....) Gefühlt habt ihr 3 WP-Punkte in Verabredung vertüddelt...


----------



## Conbey (2. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Man merkt euch an wie sehr ihr dem Frühling entgegenhungert - Simon & Tom brauchen gefühlt 15 Threads für 1 Blinddate - datt iss ja wie bei Frauens.... Ich dachte schon ich sei in irgend so 'nem Walkingportal gelandet (...um 14.40 h ist der Trockner durch, da kann ich nich' um 14 h an der Kita sein, und dann hat die Kleine Sport...ach, lass uns doch morgen....) Gefühlt habt ihr 3 WP-Punkte in Verabredung vertüddelt...


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Mach nur deine Witze....isch krisch disch noch ein mein Gutster!!!!
Heute werde ich wieder die Sonne genießen und viele Punkte aufholen 
Wat is mit dir am Freitag....
Oder der lachende Conbey...wie schauts aus...nach nem halben Jahr mal wieder lust das Rad aus dem Keller zu holen


----------



## Conbey (2. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Schade Simon...
> Hat denn jemand anderes Zeit, am Freitag so ab 15 Uhr, was"gemütlich"durch die Ville zu cruisen?



Ich überleg mir das mal und sag dir noch bescheid!!!


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2011)

Markus, wie sieht es mit dem 13. in Dinslaken aus?


----------



## Conbey (2. März 2011)

Ganz ehrlich...ich weiß nicht, ob ich dafür wirklich fit genug bin...


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. März 2011)

Mach mit.
Ich bin auch nicht fit und fahre nur die kleine Runde.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. März 2011)

Jungs, ihr macht mir Angst. Den ganzen Winter ist nichts zu sehen von euch, und jetzt jagt ein Date das andere. Euch sei es gegönnt, nutzt die Sonne und die trockenen Trails.


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. März 2011)

Wenn du aktuell einen Findest sag bescheid


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...ich weiß nicht, ob ich dafür wirklich fit genug bin...


das klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. März 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...ich weiß nicht, ob ich dafür wirklich fit genug bin...



Fass dir ein Herz, natürlich klappt das. Und falls es hilft, ich fand, du sahst letzten Samstag für dein Alter *sehr* fit aus .


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Markus,kein Problem,
am Freitag einfach mit mir fahren,den Simon hab ich auch zum schwitzen gebracht  
Dann wirst du schon fitter 
Wegen dem 13 schau ich auch mal....muss mal in den Kalender schauen welche Geburtstage so anstehen


----------



## Conbey (2. März 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Fass dir ein Herz, natürlich klappt das. Und falls es hilft, ich fand, du sahst letzten Samstag für dein Alter *sehr* fit aus .



Was soll das denn heißen??  Du Sack!


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2011)

dann schau mal,lieber TOM!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. März 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen??  Du Sack!



Na das du für dein Alter *sehr* fit ausgesehen hast!


----------



## Bleiente (2. März 2011)

> Hat denn jemand anderes Zeit, am Freitag so ab 15 Uhr, was"gemütlich"durch die Ville zu cruisen?


Hätt ich schon, mich fragt aber keiner. Ich weiß, das ist pure Angst


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Entschuldige junge Frau!!!!!!!!  
Liebes Entchen,hättest du lust am Freitag,so gegen 15 Uhr,eine entspannte Runde durch die Ville zu drehen??


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. März 2011)

Wo soll es denn losgehen?????


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Simon kannste dich doch freimachen  

Ich weiß jetzt das ich bis zum Birkhof ca.45 min. brauche...also
Start,Birkhof am Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (2. März 2011)

Weiß ich auch nicht. Man sollte aber ein Triangel zwischen den weltberühmten Orten WW/KD/BbK ziehen und sich salomonisch in der geogrphischen Mitte trefffen, wenn es geht.
Also, wenn ihr mich fragt, liegt das in Brühl.


----------



## Bleiente (2. März 2011)

Birkhof=Brühl=prima


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Dann hab ich schonmal bis/vom  Birkhof 6 Pünktchen eingefahren 
LMB oder so stehen lassen??


----------



## Bleiente (2. März 2011)

> Dann hab ich schonmal bis/vom  Birkhof 6 Pünktchen eingefahren
> LMB oder so stehen lassen??


Ich dann drei, nur hin, über Walb. kommend. Lmb?, warum nicht, dann bist du auch mal öffentlich.


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. März 2011)

Is drin...los..zack zack alle eintragen


----------



## Bleiente (2. März 2011)

Bin drin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. März 2011)

Weiß ich noch nicht hängt von heute ab.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. März 2011)

Dann hoffe ich das sich HEUTE gut abhängt!!


----------



## Conbey (3. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Is drin...los..zack zack alle eintragen



Na klasse, wenn ich am Birkhof ankomme, fall ich ja schon vom Rad! :-(


----------



## Bleiente (3. März 2011)

Dann denk mal über ein KBE Ticket nach, musste ja keinem erzählen.


----------



## Bleiente (3. März 2011)

Das fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf!
Der Tom trägt das falsche Blau in seiner JFFR corporate identity, er wirkt so blassl.


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. März 2011)

ne nicht blass,nur etwas schlanker als der Rest 
Markus...dann pack dat Rad doch ins Auto!!!


----------



## Bleiente (3. März 2011)

So bescheiden, der Tom.
Trägst doch sonst auch dicker auf.


----------



## Conbey (3. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Markus...dann pack dat Rad doch ins Auto!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. März 2011)

Na also Markus..geht doch!!
Dann bis Morgen!!
Werde jetzt noch ne kleine Runde drehen...so 2-3 Stunden um mal die Trails zu checken richtung Merten


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. März 2011)

Pete mein lieber....Morgen hab isch disch überrundet 
Da wirst du wohl mal wieder un 3 Uhr auf´s Rad steigen müssen und nen Vorsprung rausfahren 

Simon....wie schaut es aus,Morgen dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (3. März 2011)

So... Fahrradträger montiert getestet und für gut befunden!!


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2011)

> Pete mein lieber....Morgen hab isch disch überrundet
> Da wirst du wohl mal wieder un 3 Uhr auf´s Rad steigen müssen und nen Vorsprung rausfahren


 Da kann isch nix jejen tun - muss beruflich Samstag bis Montag gen Engeland und hab morgen noch 'nen anspruchsvollen Auftritt mit schlesischem Adel... Nimm' du datt Cyan in der Kuchengrafik, ett hatt mich eh' watt dick erscheinen lassen... natürlich schiess ich ab Dienstag zurück, du Flitzpiepe!  Und hier mal watt Frisches weil du dauernd Extrapunkte für's Kamerawiederfinden ausspökerst:
In dem Quentchen Freizeit heute Nachmittag Helge Schneider an den Katzensteinen getroffen, kuckst du sardonisches Grinsen:




War auf den Spuren von Frau Entchen; Alter -da siehst du kein Land mehr! Die fährt abwärts wie die Durchlaucht aufwärts! Musste schon nach geknickten Zweigen und Albertspuren suchen um zu sehen ob vor mir noch jemand nappi-di-Tali (Geierwally!) geschürgelt war... Kuckt du hier Radarfalle oberhalb der Catstones (sonst krischt mer se ja nitt zu sehen...)




Am Ende noch zur Freude der Fotoqueen die alte Apachentechnik (Ride beside your Bike...) probiert - jeglicher vorwitziger Brommbeerbusch hätte Kastration ausgelöst - trotzdem das Grinsen nicht aussem Gesicht bekommen weil wir Städter ja so belaubte Hügel wohlfeil finden... Auch hier wieder ein Hauch Helge Schneider inne Visage:




Saugeil war das! Hier und da bisschen schmodderig, aber- wie wir Darmfachleute sagen: ...im Abgang mild! An Conbey's Vorjahreshöhepunkt (Festkörper trennt sich von Weichkörper) natürlich Helm ab zum Gebet (hier hat der Verfasser auch schiessig das "schmutzige Füsschen" rausgenommen...) Gras wird wieder grün, ICH LIEBE ES!!!


----------



## Conbey (4. März 2011)

So, die Tour heute kann kommen! 
Hab gestern schon mal meine Kondition getestet und für fast gut befunden! 
Von der Haustür bis zum Auto bin ich nicht mal ins Schwitzen gekommen...
das kam erst bei der Montage der AHK! 

Sonst noch wer dabei heute Nachmittag??


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2011)

Neee LEIDER nicht, hab ne leichte Erkältung!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. März 2011)

Leichte Erkältung,ist doch genau das richtige bei unserem Tempo,vielleicht hat man dann mal ne Chance gegen dich  

Wat is denn nu mit dem Simon??


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. März 2011)

Bin raus habe ganz viel aua im rücken


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. März 2011)

Schonmal über ein Liegerad nachgedacht


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. März 2011)

Ja aber selbst das tut weh.


----------



## Conbey (4. März 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Bin raus habe ganz viel aua im rücken



So ein Mist!
Es müssen unbedingt noch ein paar Leutchen mitfahren! Ich brauch doch
noch den ein oder anderen Windschatten!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (4. März 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ha wieder Schwarzfahrer 
Oder das Entchen muss einige der Kid´s mitbringen


----------



## Bleiente (4. März 2011)

> Ich brauch doch
> noch den ein oder anderen Windschatten!!


Da wird es dir nicht an Gelegenheiten fehlen, ich bin doch eh die Lahmste in der Runde.


----------



## Bleiente (4. März 2011)

Apropos Schwarzfahrer, wer ist denn der dritte in der Runde?


----------



## Conbey (4. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung...


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. März 2011)

Auch keine Ahnung... hauptsache genug Windschatten für Markus


----------



## Conbey (4. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Auch keine Ahnung... hauptsache genug Windschatten für Markus



RICHTIG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (4. März 2011)

Sooooooo

Ich habe heute die hÃ¤rteste, ich sagâs noch mal, die HÃRTESTE aller Ville Touren 
erfolgreich gemeistert!!! Nur gab es leider keine Sterne dafÃ¼r! 

Ohne meine Guides hÃ¤tte ich das so wohl nicht geschafft, da diese zum einen die
hÃ¤rtesten Trails gewÃ¤hlt haben und stets den Ãberblick behalten haben, wo wir 
eigentlich waren! Denn in meinem Delirium Ã¤hnlichen Zustand war ich dazu nicht mehr 
fÃ¤hig. 

Gerade ist mir noch was eingefallen....MIR TUT DER ARSCH WEH!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. März 2011)

Markus mein gutster,die Schmerzen lassen in ein paar Tagen nach,deine Beine sollten Heute erst so richtig schmerzen...oder 
Hoffe du bist demnächst wieder öffter dabei!!


----------



## Bleiente (5. März 2011)

@Marcus
  Auch wenn dir der Allerwerteste schmerzt, gut dass du dabei warst und dem Tom seinen Sturm&Drang ein bisschen eingebremst wurde. Für den Harz werden wir für ihn noch ein Extraprogram ausarbeiten müssen.


----------



## ~TOM~ (5. März 2011)

Nenene,nix Extraprogram..bis zum Harz bin ich wieder ruhiger...das ist die erste Sonne des Jahres schuld 
Mein Ziel für den Harz ist,schön gemütlich und ohne  :kotz:  oben an den Bergen anzukommen....für runter geb ich keine Garantie das ich langsam fahren werde


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2011)

jaja trainiert Ihr mal für den Harz!!!! Die Touren werden sowas von entspannt!

Wer fährt den jetzt die CTF in Dinslaken noch mit?


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

Was wird denn in die Harz gefahren ...und da 


Enrgy schrieb:


> Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz, in der Wolfsschlucht hinterm Perekop



komme ich auch mit


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was wird denn in die Harz gefahren ...und da
> 
> 
> komme ich auch mit



Meinst Du wann wird denn in den harz gefahren?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. März 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Sooooooo
> 
> Ich habe heute die härteste, ich sags noch mal, die HÄRTESTE aller Ville Touren
> erfolgreich gemeistert!!! Nur gab es leider keine Sterne dafür!
> ...



Ich hoffe, du hast Blut geleckt. Der Frühling kommt und dann geht es ab. Ja, auch nach Luxemburg .


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meinst Du wann wird denn in den harz gefahren?



Jap


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2011)

Harz steht am 13.-16.Mai an! langes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. März 2011)

@Yogi: Nach dem Video von Trialeddy ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzBsrMW-r2M"]YouTube        - luxemburg[/nomedia]) zu urteilen, scheint das in Luxemburg `ne lustige Sache werden zu können. Sollten wir in den Jahresplan unbedingt einbauen.


----------



## Bleiente (7. März 2011)

@ Fliewatüüt
Ja, das Ferschweiler Plateau kann schon lustig sein.
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/6462


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. März 2011)

@Bleiente: Ja, sieht sehr lustig aus, der Trail. Aber wenn da überall Leute rumliegen, sollten wir uns das nochmal überlegen. Gib doch mal dem Pete den Hinweis, sich in der IG beim Fahrtraining einzutragen. Ich glaub, Basic wär ganz gut .

@Yogi + Schraeg: Danke für´s Foto. Ich geb´s ja zu, ein bisschen Neid kam auf. Aber nur kurzfristig, dann habe ich in die nahe Zukunft geblickt. Und ich kann im nachhinein nur sagen: So `ne Massage is was feines!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2011)

Eigenzitat, hört,hört: "Er kam' mi'm Schiff von Engeland - die Bikepluten schon inne Hand" - Unglaublich, datt erste was die uns entgegenkommende Fähre in Calais ausspuckte war ein ziemlich bärtiger Biker, Shorts, Knieschoner und Seesack auffem Rücken - ein Weltenbummler! In London an jeder Ecke HT-Fraktionen mit viel Spass unterwegs, in den Umlandhügeln bremst man noch mit Cantilever und geht inne Kneip zum Chillout (herrlisch!) - aber nachdem der Fährkäpt'n kurz vor Frankenreich die WP-Punkte durchgegeben hatte war Schluss mit Ruhe im Schiffsbauch! Kette rechts durch Benelux - zuHausens einfliegend von der Guten für therapiebedürftige erklärt und am Swister Türmchen rauskatapultiert: erst mal linksfahrend Fußvolk erschreckt - tiiiiief Luft geholt (morgens: Kanalmeerwasser - abends: VilleBrackwasser) und gemerkt: DAHEIM! Federwerte von inch auf cm umjestellt, Reifendruck von psi wieder zurück ins heimische bar (denn nur bares ist wahres...) Kiesgruben, quer ab zum Silbersee, Schnorrenberg, Entenweiher, vorbei am Pilz zu Heider, nuff uffen Pilz, nappi vom Pilz (mit englischen 7-Meilen-Stiefeln ohne Federgabel-ABC, aber vielen Blättern) am Fasanenweiher nuff, hinter Maiglerwiese gequert, Kletterwald berührt: DA WAR'S - Datt Rattenpack was bisher keinen Baum ordentlich ausgeweidet hat hat MEINEN Lieblingspfad geschändet! Irreparrabel Kiefer, Ahorn, Akazie, Hund und Katz' übereinandergeschmissen - Na denn, unterhalb Alternativroute genommen und im Sinkflug nach gefühlten 5 Sonnenuntergängen inne City abgestiegen - So, nich, NeuKierDorf, so nich!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2011)

> [email protected]
> Auch wenn dir der Allerwerteste schmerzt, gut dass du dabei warst und  dem Tom seinen Sturm&Drang ein bisschen eingebremst wurde. Für den  Harz werden wir für ihn noch ein Extraprogram ausarbeiten müssen.


 You want it -we got it! Guckst du hier; Brockennordseite:




Den Einstieg kennt er ja schon von der Ville - der Rest birgt Überraschungen (wer hat schon 'nen Krampenhalter am Bike?!) Unterhaltsamens Programm für jeden Leistungslevel - quasi der 2. Vorname der JFFR!


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2011)

So, hier die ersten Eindrücke von heute! ca.45km/ca.1120Hm und 3h37min, weiteres demnächst!

Zwei Karnevalsmuffel beim Kermitercruising.
























Traumhaft Traumhaft Traumhaft!

Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> "Er kam' mi'm Schiff von Engeland - die Bikepluten schon inne Hand"  und im Sinkflug nach gefühlten 5 Sonnenuntergängen inne City abgestiegen - So, nich, NeuKierDorf, so nich!



Mein lieber Pete..dann leg dich brav ins Zeug!!
Heute wieder mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit...mache um 10 schluss,muss um 14 Uhr erst in Merten zum letzetn Karnevallszug sein...Frau und Kind fahren mit dem Auto.....was mach ich bloß die Stunden dazwischen   
Bei dem Wetter


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

...er weiss dass der Leser dieser Zeilen wehrlos im Büro sitzt.... werde beim letzten Tageslicht mal mein Fallenset aussem Keller holen und dir die Wege "versüssen"...


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Schni, schna, schnappi, schnappi-schnappi-schnapp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. März 2011)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass es gestern einen beinah Überschlag gab?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guckst Du hier

Der Yogi 

Weitere Bilder auf der Webseite von uns!


----------



## Bleiente (8. März 2011)

> was mach ich bloß die Stunden dazwischen?


Wo bleibt das Konfetti aus Merten? Zack, zack. Wir wollen einen Minutenbericht
Was macht das Müllrausbringen (notfallls bis zur Deponie in Hausnähe), das Staubsaugen und das Bügeln? - ist schließlich heut Tag der Frau-!!!!!
Steinige (Ahrschiefer) Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Uff, da haste aber 'ne Lawine losgetreten, lieber Tom! Für uns Schichtarbeiter, kuckst du nach dem Staubsaugen hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znlvYVYwPl8

You got to have some sleep!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. März 2011)

Wat für´n Tag war Gestern???
Müll hat Frau raus gebracht...gewaschen und gebügelt auch,ich war ja mit dem Rad unterwegs 
Liebes Entchen....ich war Gestern überall in der Ville und hab mich natürlich wieder einmal verfahren...hatte ja niemanden der mich auf den richtigen Weg zurück gebracht hat 
Aber du musst mir doch recht geben...ein Tag auf der Arbeit wäre Gestern bei dem Wetter eine Qual gewesen


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2011)

Ach kinders,

nach Rosenmontag sollte es gestern eine RICHTIGE Abendrunde werden. Am Ende waren es genau 49,64km mit 724Hm. 
Mitfahrer route61 hatte zuhause schon verkündet:
"Das wird heute kurz, Yogi war am Vortag mit Hubäät Kermetercruisen."

Wir hatten dann am Ende doch knapp die drei Stunden geknackt, dabei wollte ich doch den Hahnenberg noch hoch! Egal, schön war es. Perfektes Wetter und dat Bike hat die zweite Tour gehalten, dafür ist das Bike vom Route für eine Wartung und technische Überprüfung dankbar.

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## route61 (9. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... RICHTIGE Abendrunde .... Am Ende waren es genau 49,64km mit 724Hm.
> Mitfahrer route61 hatte zuhause schon verkündet:
> "Das wird heute kurz, Yogi war am Vortag mit Hubäät Kermetercruisen."
> 
> ...


 
Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen. Hat echt Laune gemacht, auch wenn mein Licht noch Verbesserungspotential aufweist und das Rad definitiv gewartet werden muss .

Bei mir waren es brutto 60 km und 790 hm. Die 60 km sind (wahrscheinlich) auf die Ebene projeziert also waren es eher 62 km 

Nächstes Mal kündige ich mich direkt für 10 p.m. an, dann spar ich mir die Schelte für's zu spät kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (9. März 2011)

> Liebes Entchen....ich war Gestern überall in der Ville


 Nee!!!
  Nu wirds langsam Zeit, dass der Tom mal was anderes fährt, sonst müssen wir nach dem WP noch einen Villekoller therapieren.
  Ich sehe ihn schon nach dem 27. 03 regelrecht Nächtens aufschreien Der Kieselstein auf Weg XY hat sich 2 cm nach links bewegt oder Neeeiiiin, diese Pappel kenn ich doch, sie verfolgt mich!!!


Aber brav brav, weiter Punkte sammeln


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2011)

Therapie droht nach dem 27.3. - wir müssen reden!!! LG, dein Doc


----------



## ~TOM~ (10. März 2011)

Doc.....ich hab da Gestern nen Strauch gestreift...jetzt hab ich überall kratzer am Bein  blöde Brombeeren!
Brauche nen Verband 
Ach ja...Punkte gab es auch noch ein paar


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2011)

Wenn du wüsstest wieviel Zeit ich mit dem liebevollen Brombeerranken dahinbiegen-wo's-wehtut verbringe - komm mir schon vor wie'n Gärtner!


----------



## yogi71 (11. März 2011)

Du bist das!!! Na warte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. März 2011)

Ey Pete, versuchs mal hiermit:




Das hat den Vorteil das es erstens Formstabiler und zweitens nicht so viel Pflege braucht !


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2011)

Hubäät, datt ist doch die Brombeerranke die ich verlege - die weichen würden bei unserer HT-Fraktion doch nix nützen mit den Bärenwaden... An Feiertagen wird auch Himbeerranke verlegt, schau ma':
Greift bei Hin- und Rückfahrt vom Kuchen-Wellness-Resort!


----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2011)

Arbeitsplatzsicherung - Lufthansa bedient jetzt auch Satzvey/Eifel


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2011)

Poser!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. März 2011)

Hach wat war dat Gestern schön mit dem König durch die Wälder zu fahren....
Ach Pete...du kleiner Sausack... hatte auch eine deiner ausgelegten und echt künstlerisch verlegten Brombeerranken am/im Bein gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2011)

War'n die Mühen nicht vergebens... Wenn du meine Flossen sehen könntest!


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei? Der Tom? Der war ja gestern ein wenig platt!  ...und muss für den Harz noch was trainieren!


----------



## Bleiente (14. März 2011)

Wenn du uns den Tom schon für platt erklärst, was muss dann unser eine für den Harz befürchten. Ich seh schon mein Epizentrum wird Braunlage, habe bereits mindestens 5 *wunderschöne* Touren um den Wurmberg herum ausgearbeitet.


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> habe bereits mindestens 5 *wunderschöne* Touren um den Wurmberg herum ausgearbeitet.



Darf man die schon sehen? Werde dann wohl dort mit neuem Hobel aufschlagen!


----------



## Bleiente (14. März 2011)

Geheim, alles Gondolieri.


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

Menno!


----------



## route61 (14. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei? Der Tom? Der war ja gestern ein wenig platt!  ...und muss für den Harz noch was trainieren!


 
Lass den Tom doch ruhig platt sein, wenn Ihr dafür gestern in Dinslaken einen der vorderen Plätze belegt habt . 

Dienstag bin ich dabei, habe den Fahrrad-Service verschoben. Die Schaltung habe ich eingestellt. Das Klappern am Hinterteil lag an einer losen Verschraubung im Gelenk vor dem hinteren Schaltwerk.


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. März 2011)

Nix Dinslaken,waren im Siegburger Ländchen unterwegs....mit gefühlten 2000hm 
Dienstag is mir echt zu spät,werde bei dem schönen Wetter am Tag fahren...jemand lust,so ab 14:30 durch die Ville(Flachland reicht erst mal wieder  )


----------



## yogi71 (14. März 2011)

gefühlte 2000hm... dat waren gerade mal knaaaaaaap 800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (14. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Nix Dinslaken,waren im Siegburger Ländchen unterwegs....mit gefühlten 2000hm
> ...


 
Und ich war im Billiger Wald unterwegs, Route Rot 5,3 km in 1 1/2 h. Das war allerdings Nordic Walking, ich ohne Stöcke.
Danach an der Erft 8 km in 50 min (Laufen) und später noch 5 km Probefahrt (Softtail) bei Regen.



~TOM~ schrieb:


> Dienstag is mir echt zu spät,werde bei dem schönen Wetter am Tag fahren...jemand lust,so ab 14:30 durch die Ville(Flachland reicht erst mal wieder  )


 
Lust hätte ich schon, ich habe leider feste Arbeitszeit und kann erst ab 18:09 Uhr.


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. März 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, ich habe leider feste Arbeitszeit und kann erst ab 18:09 Uhr.





Meine Zeiten sind auch fest,darum ist mir momentan die 18:30 Runde zu spät...um 4:30 klingelt der Wecker...dafür bin ich auch ca. 13:30 Zuhause


----------



## Conbey (14. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...jemand lust,so ab 14:30 durch die Ville(Flachland reicht erst mal wieder  )



Hey Tom, wie siehts bei dir denn am Freitag aus?? Da kann ich früher Feierabend machen!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (14. März 2011)

puhhh,Abends zu Simon/Stammtisch.....wenn gleich nach der Arbeit,kannst du denn frei machen??


----------



## Conbey (15. März 2011)

Gegen 13 Uhr. Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir am Freitag zum Notar müssen, das klärt
sich heute.


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. März 2011)

Passt doch...13:35 steh ich am Pförtner 
Also,sollte der Notar ausfallen...ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. März 2011)

so heute abend 2h rumradeln! Wer dabei?


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. März 2011)

Werde in ner halben Stunde auch was radeln...aber nicht nur 2 Stündchen,mal sehen was ich auf den Pete noch rausholen kann


----------



## route61 (15. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Werde in ner halben Stunde auch was radeln...aber nicht nur 2 Stündchen,mal sehen was ich auf den Pete noch rausholen kann


 
Mal interessehalber gefragt: Wo kann ich den Kuchen einsehen und wie lange geht der WP noch?

Und denk dran: Die Dauer zählt, nicht hm, nicht km und nicht km/h


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2011)

Den Kuchen kannste bei mir KAUFEN!  Ich empfehle das GRÜNE Stückchen, ist naturbelassener und hat einfach mehr Inhaltsstoffe!  Cyan hat alleine wegen dem Arbeitgeber schon zu viel Chemie!!!
@Tom: Wenn's genehm ist bringe ich beim nächsten Aufeinandertreffen den obligatorischen Pinkelbecher mit - ist ja gespenstig wie du in der Ferne entschwindest - somit hat Yvonne meine Bau-Perfekt-Pläne scheinbar in die Tonne gekloppt... Werfe meine Intrigen-Such-Maschine wieder an... LG, der Pete - aus der Ferne, aber gesund...


----------



## route61 (15. März 2011)

Schöne kleine Runde heute abend. Brutto 41 km und knapp 390 hm kann sich schon sehen lassen.

Die Tour abzubrechen war absolut die richtige Entscheidung. Die Kröten in der Nähe von Gewässern sind schon sehr zahlreich und lassen so eine Tour eher zu einem Slalom werden. Steinbachtalsperre geht z.B. garnicht.

Möglichst viele Kröten platt zu fahren gehört sicher nicht zu meinen sportlichen zielen.

Mal sehen, wie's nächsten Dienstag aussieht. Jemand 'ne Idee für Sonntag?


----------



## ~TOM~ (16. März 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Gegen 13 Uhr. Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir am Freitag zum Notar müssen, das klärt
> sich heute.




Und,hast du für Freitag die Genehmigung um ne Runde zu drehen??
Ich fahr auch gaaaaanz laaaannnnggggsssaaammmm


----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2011)

Sooo, auch  ne kleine Runde gedreht! Traumhaftes Wetter.


----------



## Conbey (17. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Und,hast du für Freitag die Genehmigung um ne Runde zu drehen??
> Ich fahr auch gaaaaanz laaaannnnggggsssaaammmm



Nein, morgen klappt leider nicht, muss den Kleinen aus dem Kindergarten
abholen und bin erkältet. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. März 2011)

Dann muss ich wohl alleine fahren um den Pete nochwas zu ärgern


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2011)

.....allein der Spruch ist mir wieder 'nen Satz Fangeisen am Concordiasee wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2011)

Bei näherem drüber-nachdenk ist mir die persönliche "Peinliche Befragung" lieber, werde mich also mit der Feuerpatsche in den Wald begeben - kleiner Tipp, lieber Tom - ich stehe bevorzugt hinter Akazien (haben mit dem Dorn so 'nen dollen Gripp)


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2011)

Soderle, da unsere Gäste für morgen abgesagt haben, würde ich gern eine Runde fahren! Jemand Lust und nen Vorschlag??


----------



## route61 (19. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Soderle, da unsere Gäste für morgen abgesagt haben, würde ich gern eine Runde fahren! Jemand Lust und nen Vorschlag??


1. Die Ahrtour, die wir abgebrochen hatten nachholen
2. Nach Münstereifel und die MTB Tour 3 und zurück
3. Effelsberg Michelsberg BAM und ggf. noch Schleidtal hoch

10:00 h wäre o.k. ab EU für mich


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2011)

Hey Bertram 10 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## route61 (19. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Bertram 10 Uhr bei mir?



Jawohl bei Dir!


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2011)

Bis moin


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. März 2011)

Hi Tom!
Testfahrt eben mit junior erfolgreich absolviert. 15km mit einem 12er Schnitt. Bleibt nur noch zu klären wann und wo wir uns am Dienstag treffen.


----------



## route61 (20. März 2011)

Herrliche Tour heute bei herrlichem Wetter. Los gings bei Yogi um 10h. Bad Münstereifel, dann die MTB Tour 1 und wieder zurück. Tour 1 (23 km, 400 hm) besteht im Wesentlichen aus Decke Tönnes und Nöthener Tannen (von den Anhöhen her). Netto 51 km, 590 hm. 
Immer wieder toll ist das Schleidtal vom Parkhotel bis zum Bollscheider Kopf, egal, ob rauf oder runter. Aber bei so einem Sonnenschein wie heute traumhaft. 

Leider macht mein Bike immer mehr Geklapper am Hinterbau, obwohl es gerade den Service hinter sich hat . Und dabei habe ich nächsten Sonntag schon 'ne Tour geplant. Vielleicht klappt's ja mit der Reparatur bis dahin. Oder ich mach mein HT fit.


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2011)

Mensch, Bertram, wenn du nicht regelmäßig unseren Könisch lüften würdest - sein Thestosteronstau gegen Ostern wäre nicht zu stemmen.... Kuckst Du hier Impressionen Cycolonia 2011 - affengeile alternative Messe rund um's Bike mitten inne Stadt:
1) Freerider mit agressiver Langgabel, Biker: Hein vonne Werft:





Weiteres: http://www.cycloholic.de/galerie.html
Geiles Taschenzeug mit Grip nach Wahl (kann mer sogar den eigenen Used-Schlappen einschicken und die Zauberer machen 'ne Tasche draus!) Staunen wir hier - hoffentlich war kein Rest vom "dreckelijen Köter" am Schlappen....




Jawoll - die Aussenseite ist stylisch abgefahrene MTB-Pelle - Tragegurt folgerichtig "gewesener" Schlauch - trés chique!
Kannst Du hier staunen: tubeline.de

Absolut polarisierend die Shirts vom Meister aus dem Ruhrpott, Stimmungsmache geht so:





 Supergeil! 
Kann noch mehr:





 Centaur quasi -
und 'ne sehr originelle Krötengarage hat der Maître auch noch kreiert:




arthurkopf.de
Portemonnaie aus Ex-Schlappen - Kult!!! Watt macht mer schon mit "dem EX"?! So isser noch zu watt nütze! LG, hochunterhalten, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (21. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mensch, Bertram, wenn du nicht regelmäßig unseren Könisch lüften würdest - sein Thestosteronstau gegen Ostern wäre nicht zu stemmen....
> 
> ...
> 
> LG, hochunterhalten, der Pete


 
Lieber Pete, ich möchte Dir empfehlen, Dich darauf vorzubereiten den Könisch morgen abend selbst zu lüften, da ich selbst möglicherweise dazu nicht in der Lage sein werde.

Je nach dem ob das Problem mit dem Hinterbau heute gelöst werden kann. Ich fahre jedenfalls mit dem Ding nach Bonn und lass die das mal checken.


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. März 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hi Tom!
> Testfahrt eben mit junior erfolgreich absolviert. 15km mit einem 12er Schnitt. Bleibt nur noch zu klären wann und wo wir uns am Dienstag treffen.



Simon,
was hälst du von 14 Uhr am Birkhof,schaffst du das??
Ich mus um 16 Uhr in Merten sein,2 Stunden + Anfahrt sollten doch reichen um den Pete wieder etwas zu ärgern 
Ach...Heute werde ich auch wieder laaaange nach der Arbeit fahren...armer Pete,bei dem Wetter im Büro


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. März 2011)

Hi nein 14:00 Uhr schaffen wir nicht. Ich hole ihn erst um 15:00 Uhr aus der OGS. Sorry das funktioniert nicht


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. März 2011)

hmmm,wie schaut es denn mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag aus??
Bin Heute knapp 3 Stunden unterwegs gewesen....is ja fast wie Sommer,nur angenehmere Temperaturen


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2011)

@Onkel Tom und seine somalischen Piratenbräute: So geht Piratenbekämpfung heute:




Werde die "Emden" sofort auf die Seenplatte Berggeistsee beordern - die ballert dir mit viel Raffinesse deinen Vitalienbrüder-Rahmen unterm diabolischen Grinsen wech! Feuel flei! (O-Ton Chinesischer Waffenoffizier!) Nach Vollzug bitte 2x Pekingsuppe an Tisch 7....


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2011)

@Tom: tut mir wirklich leid, aber alleine der Sonntag ging bis 21.50 h... wenig Zeit um Kontra zu produzieren - wo willste denn hin? 500? Ich kuck mal ob ich noch was nachstochern kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2011)

...und übrigens, ihr Verabredungswurstel (könntet ja fast verheiratet sein so super wie das funktioniert...kannst du Dienstag um 13 Uhr..knarz,knarz, Funksprechgerät....nein, aber 19 Uhr Mittwoch in Grönland - so sieht Harmonie aus... ett geht halt nich' zwischen Team 2+1 umzuschalten) gebt doch statt der Comments "mein Hintern hakt", "mein Bäuchle drückt" und "kann halt erst am jüngsten Tag (der war super!!!) mal 'nen kurzen Spruch zu den umfangreich in Öl gestaltetem Vorartikel in Punkto Bikemesse kund - datt ist doch geiler Stoff!!! Ring frei, Schnuckis


----------



## Bleiente (21. März 2011)

@Tom. Hälst du den Tonweiher?


> Werde die "Emden" sofort auf die Seenplatte Berggeistsee beordern


War heute etwas weiter südlich auf Partrouille, dort alles vorm Pete gesichert. Bin weiter oben in Deckung.




Denke, wir sichern am Freitag mal den Heider.


----------



## route61 (21. März 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Lieber Pete, ich möchte Dir empfehlen, Dich darauf vorzubereiten den Könisch morgen abend selbst zu lüften, da ich selbst möglicherweise dazu nicht in der Lage sein werde.
> 
> Je nach dem ob das Problem mit dem Hinterbau heute gelöst werden kann. Ich fahre jedenfalls mit dem Ding nach Bonn und lass die das mal checken.



Der bei Radon hat gesagt, er gibt es übers Wochenende einem Testfahrer mit, damit der rausfinden kann, woran, das liegt, daß das so klappert. Vielleicht findet der ja 'was.


----------



## WhiteBandit (22. März 2011)

Hi Tom!

Donnerstag geht. Egal wann. Machst Du einen LMB?


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2011)

> Der bei Radon hat gesagt, er gibt es übers Wochenende einem Testfahrer  mit, damit der rausfinden kann, woran, das liegt, daß das so klappert.  Vielleicht findet der ja 'was.


 Hier sei aus eigener Erfahrung angedient den Dentisten aufzusuchen - es könnten auch die Kronen im Mundwerk sein...


----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2011)

Wer hat denn heute Abend Lust eine gemütlcihe Runde zu drehen? Wetter soll ja heute perfekt sein! LMB ist gesetzt!


----------



## WhiteBandit (22. März 2011)

Schaffe ich leider zeitlich nicht. Sonst gerne.


----------



## route61 (22. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute Abend Lust eine gemütlcihe Runde zu drehen? Wetter soll ja heute perfekt sein! LMB ist gesetzt!


 
Gerne, ich muss aber vorher bei HAPE vorbei, den Schlauch umtauschen und schauen, ob die Teile da sind.


----------



## ~TOM~ (22. März 2011)

Simon,Termin steht am Donnerstag im LMB

Was ist mit dem Entchen....Markus....Pete  ....etc.


----------



## route61 (22. März 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Simon,Termin steht am Donnerstag im LMB:
> 
> Beschreibung:
> Gemütliche Tour bei Frühlingstemperaturen.
> ...


 
Ich könnte so gegen 17:30 h dazustossen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2011)

@Bertram: Das sieht für MICH als Laien dürre aus; wenn  Start 15o Uhr und Du 17:30 Uhr Start anbietest und Dauer 2 Stunden- ich sehe ein Vakuum zwischen Veranstaltung und Bereitschaft dem beizukommen...


----------



## route61 (22. März 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Ich fand die am Montag total ok, so mit Sonne und leichtem Frost. Dreckelig wurde es erst hinter Burg Veynau nach Euskirchen.



War heute auch ein Bisschen dreckelig. Dafür haben aber die schönen Trails rund um Satzvey entschädigt.

Dank an Yogi für's Guiden, auch wenn das bei/mit mir nicht immer einfach ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


Bis zum Nächsten Mal

Bertram


----------



## route61 (22. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Bertram: Das sieht für MICH als Laien dürre aus; wenn  Start 15o Uhr und Du 17:30 Uhr Start anbietest und Dauer 2 Stunden- ich sehe ein Vakuum zwischen Veranstaltung und Bereitschaft dem beizukommen...


Soll heißen: Entweder ich stoße im Biergarten dazu oder ich kann nicht teilnehmen, so einfach ist das, däh


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2011)

@Bertram: Das spricht für ein großes, allumfassendes Auge für's Ganze
Mit der Bereitschaft im Biergarten dazuzustossen könnten mer selbst beim verschriehenen Burscheider noch Interesse wecken...á la "im Anschluss Fahr- und Flüssigkeitstraining im Biergarten"


----------



## route61 (23. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Bertram: Das spricht für ein großes, allumfassendes Auge für's Ganze
> Mit der Bereitschaft im Biergarten dazuzustossen könnten mer selbst beim verschriehenen Burscheider noch Interesse wecken...á la "im Anschluss Fahr- und Flüssigkeitstraining im Biergarten"



Oder wie bei schräg im LMB: "Im Anschlus besteht die Möglichkeit, ein Weizen einzunehmen" oder so ähnlich ...  
Bin ich prinzipiell nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> .... ein Weizen einzunehmen" ....[/IMG]


wenns mal besser bei einem geblieben wär


----------



## route61 (23. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> wenns mal besser bei einem geblieben wär



So lang' Du Dein Bike noch im Griff hast, oder das Bike den Weg selbst kennt, geht's ja noch 

Mir scheint vielmehr, es haben nicht alle die Kneipe gefunden


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2011)

> *AW: Team Just-For-Fun-Riders* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			 	Zitat:
> Zitat von *route61*
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast doch hoffentlich danach nicht noch die Bodenplatte forciert...


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2011)

Heute noch jemand bei Tom´s Frühlingstour dabei???? Start 15.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2011)

Wer hat den mit Onkel Tom das wuchernde Grün durchstriffen? - aussem Büro seh' ich gerade: oh, Frühling....


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2011)

ich


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. März 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> So lang' Du Dein Bike noch im Griff hast, oder das Bike den Weg selbst kennt, geht's ja noch
> 
> Mir scheint vielmehr, es haben nicht alle die Kneipe gefunden



Schraeg hat es ja nicht weit von der Tränke bis in den heimschen Stall. Ich hingegen habe noch km und hm reißen müssen, bevor ich den Drahtesel im Verhau abstellen durfte. Da war das teuer gekaufte Energie-Aufbau-Getränk (und die anderen auch) fast schon wieder aus dem Körper geflossen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. März 2011)

..... wenn wir dann demnächst mal im schraegschen Garten sitzen hast du schon einige Höhenmeter gespart. Brauchste nur noch den Radweg runter und links ab


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2011)

Hubäät, verrat doch nicht alles - nach 5-6 Weizen stellt sich datt mit dem geradeaus und dann wo ab schon ganz interessant dar...


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. März 2011)

Lieber Tom wie sieht denn das bei Dir nächste Woche aus. Haste da zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

Kleiner Tourbericht von gestern!

Für den 24.03.2011 rief Tom zu einer kleinen Frühlingsrunde im Flachland von NRW. Gemeint war natürlich die Ville bei Brühl.
Treffpunkt war der berühmte Parkplatz  am Birkhof, wo der liebe Tom und ich gleichzeitig eintrafen. Der eine  sehr gut gelaunt auf dem Radl und der andere mit vier Rädern aus dem  Büro kommend.​





Nach  kurzem umziehen (klamottentechnisch) meinerseits und ausladen des  orangen Freireiters ging es sehr entspannt über ein paar Waldautobahnen.  Grobe Richtung war Merten, auf dem Weg nahmen wir natürlich viele  berühmte Trails mit. Kurz durch den Bombenkrater und den Trail runter zu  den Fischteichen! Hier natürlich bis ganz unten, damit wenigsten der  Höhenmesser im Garmin was zutun bekam. Hoch ging es dann über den langen  Hohlweg bis zum Funkturm. Hier dann wieder in den nächsten Trail zum  Mertener Sportplatz.
Weiter Richtung Weilerswister  Kiesgrube, natürlich unter mitnahme der Trails die dorthin führten!  Diese liessen sich perfekt und zügig fahren, sodass bald schon die  ersten Schreie vom Tom hinter mir kamen.
​Ehhhhhhhhh, wirbel nicht so einen Staub auf. Das ist ja eckelhaft.

Wie hab ich diesen Satz vermisst............ "Staub aufwirbeln"....... monatelang nur die Worte Matsch, Schnee und Eis.​Angekommen am






Swister Turm ging es dann dort den Trail runter, leider war unten die      Schranke geschlossen. Swister Berg wieder hoch, am Sportplatz wieder in den Busch Richtung Bliesheim.
Vorbei am Autobahnrastplatz (Singeletreff), wo die berühmten "Gummitrails" rechts und links in den Wald führten.
Da  wir am Ende eines solchen Trails nicht noch neuen Gummibelag an unseren  Reifen haben wollten, blieben wir auf der Waldautobahn. Dann rechts  über die Bahn auf direktem Weg zum Silbersee.
Hier  nahmen wir den schönen Trail einmal rund, mussten aber feststellen,  dass das Brückchen über den Wassergraben nicht mehr fahrbar ist.
Von hier wieder Richtung Birkhof, wo wir den Berggeistsee noch umrunden wollten!

Tom immer noch gut gelaunt und voll konzentriert.




​ Angekommen  am Traileinstieg vom Bergeistsee, nahmen wir etwas Geschwindigkeit  auf und genossen den letzten Trail unserer Tour. Naja geniessen war  etwas übertrieben, runter zum Weiher nahm ich natürlich den steilsten  Abstieg mit den höchsten Stufen, dabei entlockte es meiner Kehle einen  lauten Entsetzensschrei, von dem ein Pärchen am Wasser aufgeschreckt  wurde. Die lagen aber auch genau in meine Fahrrichtung. Ich bekam aber  locker die Kurve und musste NICHT notwassern.
Weiter  ging es entlang den Trail bis zur nächsten Erhöhung, mit der ich etwas  später gerechnet hatte! (Mist, da war der schwerste Gang drin)
Also  mitten drin absteigen und den lieben Tom ausbremsen...... warum hält  der auch keine hundert Meter Abstand. Dies passierte mir am Ende  nochmal!
Schön war die Frühlingsrunde mit TOM. Danke


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Also  mitten drin absteigen und den lieben Tom ausbremsen...... warum hält  der auch keine hundert Meter Abstand. Dies passierte mir am Ende  nochmal!



So gemütlich wie du unterwegs warst...wollte dich am Anstieg ja schon schieben 
War ne richtig gemütliche Runde bei dem super Wetter!!!


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2011)

Also - hier hat sich ein Umgangston eingeschlichen im Umgang mit Senioren... Künni, zieh' die Zügel an!


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2011)

Yipiyayee, Schweinebacke - er fährt wieder  Aus dem staubigen Merten eingestiegen über Birkhof (hier kreuzte der Yuma im RR) über den WaTu Sinkflug zur Stadt - auf allen Seen Sonnenuntergangsstimmung und 1 Million Angler - ett geht noch...


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2011)

Glückwunsch, Pete! 

Heute eine schöne Runde mit Yogine Richtung Hardtwald, Sie wird langsam fit. Anschliessend flotte Runde mit Karsten! Ein paar schöne Trails an der Steinbach, Hardtwald aus dem Winterschlaf geweckt! 

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir den letzten Trail ausgelassen, es waren zu viele Huckepack unterwegs!




Danke Karsten, war mal wieder schön!!!
Gruß
Yogi​


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2011)

Ach ja, die Kröten haben's fein raus mit den Synergieeffekten - einfach mal tragen lassen, die Seele baumeln....


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2011)

So, ihr Lieben, haben kurz vor Ende des WP noch einmal vergleichsweise ordentlich punkten können mit 7jähriger an Bord - für unsere Jungväter: der alte Hänsel-&-Gretel-Trick  Hierzu lotst man datt meuternde Kleinkind "Watt - schon widder Fahrrad  - ich bleib hier!  " erst mal in die Falle das Rädchen nur für die Etappe A nach B nutzen zu wollen (von C,D und E noch nix sagen!!!) Jetzt wird die Leimrute ausgeworfen in Form eines im freien Feld befindlichen Gasthauses mit wohlbekannten Hoftieren - zack, der Köder rastet hörbar ein  Das reicht erst mal für die ersten 9 Kilometer! Nach dem Essen unter Bitten und Betteln auf's Mertener "Hochplateau" - ich hab mich mal gebückt, von 1,30 Meter Größe sieht's echt gewaltig aus! und Sprungspaß installiert. Jetzt mit Punkt C am Horizont locken: Getränk wartet nur auf Verzehr am Birkhof - zack, hingehauen und dadurch noch die nette Querung via Tonweiher mitgenommen - am Schluss insgesamt 5 Stunden an der frischen Luft gewesen; mehr Kinderlüften geht in dieser Übergangszeit wirklich nicht.... Ich glaub' hier gehen heute so einige früh ins Bett... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Yuma-F (26. März 2011)

> (hier kreuzte der Yuma im RR)



Hi Pete,
ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du gesehen hast ... ich saß aber ganz gemütlich *auf* dem RR.


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2011)

Es war die Meinungsäusserung eines Unwissenden, mein Lieber  Für den MTBler an sich ist die gedungene, anmutige Haltung des Rennradlers kurzfristig nur auf dem WC kopierbar mit durch Magen-Darm-Virus gesteuerte Fötusanmutende Form des Duckens  Extrem windschnittig - allerdings sind die im Sanitärbereich umgehenden Winde meist wegen der sie begleitenden Duftnote auch in unschnittiger AM-Haltung auf der WC-Brille ein nicht in den Griff zu kriegendes Problem... Ich geh' noch mal schnell in den TOOM und kauf' mir 'ne CarbonWcBrille - vielleicht hol ich damit ein paar Sekunden raus!!! LG, der Pete, nach Diktat zu Fielmann...


----------



## Yuma-F (26. März 2011)

Abgekürzt könnte man sagen: Auf dem Rad, nicht im Rad. Gilt für MTB und RR.  Wie immer ganz einfach. 

(So windschnittig war das übrigens nicht, war eher eine langsame Runde zum Quatschen, schnell ist anders und dann auch nicht Radweg.)

Viele Grüße aus dem Vorgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2011)

Touché, mon Franz, Touché  Carbon reibt übrigens am Po!


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2011)

Fein war es heute! Simon wollte eine lockere Runde in meinen Revier fahren! Sein Wunsch mein Spass.

Hausrunde Richtung Billiger Wald, Satzey, Katzensteine, Schavener Heide, Dirtpark, Burg Veynau. Viel Sonne und gute Laune




Schöne lange Bergaufpassagen




Wer kennt die Stelle?




Am Ende waren es 43km und 560Hm in drei Std. Viele schöne flowige Trails und vieeeeel Sonne.
Danke Simon


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2011)

Ihr habt es richtig gemacht, und das schöne Wetter genutzt. Mich hat man eingeladen, den gestern verlorenen Tag doch heute im Garten wieder rauszuarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2011)

Warum bist du denn auch so schusselig und verlierst nen Samstag ! Hoffentlich findest du den bald wieder sonst musst du demnächst jeden Sonntag im Garten mallochen


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2011)

Jaja, jetzt noch kluge Sprüche kloppen. Wart es mal ab, bald bist auch du Fremdbestimmt (Hab ich dir ja letztens erklärt, wie es dann läuft). Da willst du dann auf einmal Sachen machen, von denen du vorher garnichts wusstest .


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2011)

....und noch eine schöne Runde mit Yogine! Hab ein Scott Reflex 20 zu verkaufen, steht seit Wochen in meiner Garage!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2011)

Ich nehm es. Wann kann ich es abholen? Nächste Woche sieht leider schlecht aus, es sei denn Mo oder ab vielleicht Do.


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2011)

Montag? Meine Garage ist bikemässig etwas überfüllt! Danke


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. März 2011)

Geht klar. Meld mich morgen per Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2011)

> Mich hat man eingeladen, den gestern verlorenen Tag doch heute im Garten wieder rauszuarbeiten


 Sach ich alles der Letti  - jetzt lässte dich schon von fremden Männern im eigenen Garten zur Arbeitsverrichtung knechten - der Dauerumgang mit bikenden Männermeuten lässt einen langsam morphen...


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2011)

sooooooo, für Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ....der Dauerumgang mit bikenden Männermeuten lässt einen langsam morphen...



Höre ich da einen leichten Unterton bzw. Kritik am dreckigen Köter ? 


@Robin Bisde Mittwoch dabei ?


----------



## route61 (27. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...
> - der Dauerumgang mit bikenden Männermeuten lässt einen langsam morphen...



Der Umgang ist ja nicht dauernd, nur in der Freizeit (und ab und zu ins Kontrollzentrum [tagsüber]) 

In den Garten schickt man Dich, Fliewatüüt, weil dort kein Internet ist


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2011)

Leven Hubäät - seid IHR euch durch's Ardennevorland treibt - ER kommt uns so......ANDERS vor (50% Bikebesitz in des Königs Garage vergessen...ts,ts,ts....) Bikes wachsen ja leider nicht - sie altern....

Zum Königsquiz:
"Kennt einer diese Stelle?"





Kenn ich:




Wow, Ihr wart in Sleepy Hollow! Irgendwas Kopfloses vorbeibiken gesehen? Leicht schaudernd - weil ähnliche Kombo in Walberberg/Hohlgasse gepict - der Pete


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. März 2011)

Ja war schön Oh du mein König.
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht und mit dem Wetter habe ich mir auch extra Mühe gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Leven Hubäät - seid IHR euch durch's Ardennevorland treibt - ER kommt uns so......ANDERS vor (50% Bikebesitz in des Königs Garage vergessen...ts,ts,ts....) Bikes wachsen ja leider nicht - sie altern....



Der hat halt eingesehn das nicht das Bike das Maß der Dinge ist sondern die Keule die es bewegt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Robin Bisde Mittwoch dabei ?



Das wird wohl nix bei mir, erklär ich dann später (vielleicht kann ich ja noch auf ein Erholungsgetränk in der Örtlichkeit des Vertrauens dazustoßen).



Pete04 schrieb:


> Leven Hubäät - seid IHR euch durch's Ardennevorland treibt - ER kommt uns so......ANDERS vor (50% Bikebesitz in des Königs Garage vergessen...ts,ts,ts....) Bikes wachsen ja leider nicht - sie altern....


Ist geplant, es heute abzuholen. Ich habe es wohl nicht vergessen, sondern dort für einen längeren Zeitraum abgestellt. Ohh, da meldete sich der Vermieter der Garage, schon wird der Plan in die Tat umgesetzt.




schraeg schrieb:


> Der hat halt eingesehn das nicht das Bike das Maß der Dinge ist sondern die Keule die es bewegt



Und da haben wir das Grundproblem, die(as) Keul(chen)e .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Das wird wohl nix bei mir, erklär ich dann später (vielleicht kann ich ja noch auf ein Erholungsgetränk in der Örtlichkeit des Vertrauens dazustoßen).



Schade ! Dann werd ich mir wohl allein die Är...e unserer Killerwaden ansehen 

Falls mich jemand unterstützen möchte: Kötertreff


----------



## yogi71 (28. März 2011)

Armer Hubäät, dat Leben ist so hart


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2011)

Hier mein "Ich-hab-meinen-Popo-bewegt-Beleg" für heute, staunet über die Haltung, den Effet der Vorderbremse, den verbissenen Gesichtsausdruck (ja, war Gesicht - bin ja mit weniger Haar kein Bobtail mehr...) Ehrbachklamm / Hunsrück mit gefühlter Wanderdichte 0 Wanderer auf 19 Kilometer:





Den zweiten Popo am Auslöser gibbet hier nicht zu sehen - der war weiblich und fällt unter Familienvielschutz.... LG, der Pete (Le Fottardeur...) PS: ist das geil, Kilometerweise nur Bachgerausche statt A61 online....) Wir lieben es!


----------



## route61 (28. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hier mein "Ich-hab-meinen-Popo-bewegt-Beleg" für heute, ...



Von den Klamotten und den derzeitigen Temperaturen her könnte es authentisch sein . Der Felsen sieht nach Schiefer aus, könnte evtl. auch noch hinkommen. Gehört der Hunsrück auch zum Rheinischen Schiefergebirge?

Also, ich will mal glauben, daß das Bild neueren Datum ist


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2011)

Schaue das Reiffenproduktionslabel auf 8 Uhr am Vorderreifen, oh Zweifler - der Schlappen ist nicht aus Mammut gefertigt


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2011)

Upps, lieber Bertram - schau auf Tourenberichte bei JFFR.de - hab' mir die Hände gebrochen beim Upload der Fotos und liege genesend - aber zufrieden - im OFF... LG, der Pete


----------



## route61 (28. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Schaue das Reiffenproduktionslabel auf 8 Uhr am Vorderreifen, oh Zweifler - der Schlappen ist nicht aus Mammut gefertigt



Auf 8 Uhr kann ich leider nichts von der Seitenwand erkennen, nur Profil. Vielleicht kannst Du mal eine Vergrößerung à lá Hollywood-FBI Filmen reinstellen. 
Was ich sehe ist eine FOX Gabel. Seit wann gibt es FOX Gabeln? Mindestens seit Herbst, denn ich habe auch eine .


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2011)

Fox kontra Mammut = >= Tausend Jahre Altersunterschied: da setze mal keine Klage druff'!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (28. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Upps, lieber Bertram - schau auf Tourenberichte bei JFFR.de - hab' mir die Hände gebrochen beim Upload der Fotos und liege genesend - aber zufrieden - im OFF... LG, der Pete



Viel Spaß im OFF, was immer das ist. Lese gerade den Bericht. Seeehr schön, und seehr schöne Bilder auch.

LG

Bertram


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Ehrbachklamm / Hunsrück ...



Biste auch standesgemäß durchs Baybachtal raufgekraxelt?


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

Leider ganz unstandesgemäß Anreise per Dienstwagen - da dich die DB aber für 2,50 Euro (Bike included) auf den Kamm bringt machen tammeln und Sessellift schon fast keinen Spaß mehr....wie unethisch... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

Lieber Künni, um auf das Foto der Woche bei MTB.news zu kommen muss mer fast schon 'nen Ara schlachten - mit unserer Maloja-Palette komme mer da nitt mer hin.... die Type ist ja schon fast zitronenfarbig!


----------



## yogi71 (29. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Upps, lieber Bertram - schau auf Tourenberichte bei JFFR.de - hab' mir die Hände gebrochen beim Upload der Fotos und liege genesend - aber zufrieden - im OFF... LG, der Pete


http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=25


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2011)

Alta ! Leeve Pete jetzt hast du einen vor.... da war ich noch nicht wollt ich aba schon immer mal ! Hab mich bisher aber noch nicht dazu durchgerungen weil a) anfahrt mir einwenig zu weit war und b) liest man dort immer was von viel tragen usw. aber das trifft wohl eher fürs baybach zu denk ich. Für diesjahr ists wohl eh passee, aber in 2012 hab ich ja auch nochmal nen tag frei .... 

Reschpekt, für einen der sonst nur Nägel inne Holzkiste kloppt  macht das ein gutes Bild aufm Bike ... und daneben


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

Leven Hubäät - da war was mit Tragen, jawoll! Aber meine Lieblingskürstelle, wo's der Biker mit dem Ding geschultert 2Meter+ senkrecht an Krampen absteigen muss haben 'se leider mit Hilfe des THW geext... Mal sehen wer von uns beiden Erstbefahrer der Rupertsklamm im Lahntal wird (geht natürlich auch nur wochentäglich....) hat aber auch wundervolle Sicherungspassagen (wenn mer die Pordoi-Scharte vor der Haustür vergebens sucht...)


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

> Reschpekt, für einen der sonst nur Nägel inne Holzkiste kloppt


 Datt nenn' ich mal en knapp umrissenes Berufsbild...


----------



## yogi71 (29. März 2011)

Wirklich schön umschrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Aber meine Lieblingskürstelle, wo's der Biker mit dem Ding geschultert 2Meter+ senkrecht an Krampen absteigen muss haben 'se leider mit Hilfe des THW geext...



Ich kenne die Ehrbachklamm seit 13 Jahren und da war noch nie ne Stelle, wo man runter kraxeln mußte. Es sei denn, das ist im oberen Teil von Buchholz aus.

Meine Runde fing immer in Brodenbach an, Mosel rauf bis Burgen, dann Baybachtal komplett hoch bis Emmelshausen und dann Ehrbach zurück bis Brodenbach. 43km/3.15h Fahrzeit/600Hm
Ja, im Baybach muß man kraxeln, aber aufwärts. Macht aber Spaß, man muß halt mental drauf eingestellt sein und es darf einem nix ausmachen, mal alle 20m vom Rad zu hüpfen. 
Ich fand es immer sehr spaßig, hat was von Expedition und im Baybachtal ist absolute Ruhe, man hört NIX - herrlich!!
Unter der Woche gibts auch keine Probleme, da ist es extrem einsam dort. Bin das auch mal sonntags gefahren, Baybach war ok, Ehrbach war etwas voller, ging aber auch noch. Wenn einem dann da Kinderwagen tragende Familien entgegenstümpern, hab ich mitm Rad auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2011)

> Meine Runde fing immer in Brodenbach an, Mosel rauf bis Burgen, dann  Baybachtal komplett hoch bis Emmelshausen und dann Ehrbach zurück bis  Brodenbach. 43km/3.15h Fahrzeit/600Hm
> Ja, im Baybach muß man kraxeln, aber aufwärts. Macht aber Spaß, man muß  halt mental drauf eingestellt sein und es darf einem nix ausmachen, mal  alle 20m vom Rad zu hüpfen.
> Ich fand es immer sehr spaßig, hat was von Expedition und im Baybachtal ist absolute Ruhe, man hört NIX - herrlich!!
> Unter der Woche gibts auch keine Probleme, da ist es extrem einsam dort.  Bin das auch mal sonntags gefahren, Baybach war ok, Ehrbach war etwas  voller, ging aber auch noch. Wenn einem dann da Kinderwagen tragende  Familien entgegenstümpern, hab ich mitm Rad auch kein schlechtes  Gewissen.


 Latürnich, Engry, das passt ja so auch. Da mer aber im Ü-40-Segment unterwegs sind müssen wir korrekt ausgeschilderte Parkflächen für die Rolatoren (Volksmund: Gehfrei...) in der Nähe haben und können die phasenweise nicht die Klamm aufwärts schmeissen... Taucht das Baybachtal abwärts denn was wenn die mal gerade nicht streikende DB einen für 2,5 Euronen hochbringt? An das Rückfahren der Nase um Koblenz rumm mit Gegenwind an der Untermosel herrscht hier schon fast Gewöhnung... LG, der Pete


----------



## Enrgy (29. März 2011)

Baybach abwärts, hmm, noch nie drüber nachgedacht 
ICh denke aber, daß es fast wurscht ist, weil man an den Kletterstellen auch talaufwärts manchmal wieder runter klettern muß.
Vom Ehrbach war ich eigentlich immer etwas enttäsucht, weil man dort auch relativ wenig Trail hat. Von Emmelshausen rauscht man erstmal auf Forstautobahn abwärts, wie aufregend . Hat man die Klamm erreicht, heißt es wieder dauernd absteigen und über Stufen tragen (man bzw. ich will mich in dem Funkloch nicht unbedingt aufs Maul legen und mit gebrochener Gräte da rumkaspern, daher lieber einmal zu oft als zuwenig geschoben).
Daß es im Baybach zu mitunter lustiger Seilturnerei kommt, war mir klar, aber vom Ehrbach hatte ich damals mehr Fahrbarkeit erwartet. Daher gebe ich mir den Spaß auch nur noch alle paar Jahre mal, inzwischen war ich 6x dort.


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2011)

Die haben da mittlerweile so viele Gedenktafeln wer wann mal wo was gebaut, gekehrt und gespendet hat - man sollte das mal im großen Ganzen sehen - lasse mer ne Tafel mit Strichliste installieren für unser Bikevolk  LG, der Pete, erst 2x


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2011)

Gestern schöne Runde Hardtwald mit Yogine!!! Schön locker und entspannt! Nach 1,5h waren wir wieder zuhause. Herrlich


----------



## route61 (30. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gestern schöne Runde Hardtwald mit Yogine!!! Schön locker und entspannt! Nach 1,5h waren wir wieder zuhause. Herrlich


 
Der Hardtwald ist auch besser für Technik. Im Flamersheimer Wald, wo wir waren gibt's fast nur Wald-AB, dafür aber den schönen Hahnenberg. Den Eintritt musste ich mit dem Öffnen und Schließen eines großen Tores bezahlen. Dafür wurden wir später in der Brauerei an der Talsperre mit einem lecker trüben Getränk belohnt .
Ich glaube, das war auch das erste Mal, daß ich mich im Flamersheimer Wald nicht verfahren hab'.
Auf dem Rückweg bei der Einfahrt in den Hardtwald kam uns die Horde der Dienstagsrunde mit HAPE und seinem Schrauber entgegen.
Bei Roizheim dann noch die Rote Sonne genossen ...
Herrlicher warmer Frühlingsabend mit einer gemütlichen Feierabendtour! Was will man mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ......Was will man mehr?



Weniger gequatsche und mehr biken


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2011)




----------



## othom (30. März 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Datt nenn' ich mal en knapp umrissenes Berufsbild...



Bestatter


----------



## yogi71 (30. März 2011)

Pssssst, net immer alles verraten!  Eine nie austerbende Spezie!


----------



## othom (30. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Pssssst, net immer alles verraten!  Eine nie austerbende Spezie!



Jau.... Beruf mit Zukunft


----------



## Bleiente (30. März 2011)

Jepp


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2011)

> Jau.... Beruf mit Zukunft


Burn, Baby, Burn!


----------



## route61 (30. März 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Weniger gequatsche und mehr biken



Als mich Yogi heute um kurz vor 17:00 bei Hürth mit 150 Sachen überholt hat, dachte ich mir, der schafft's aber auch nicht mehr bis 17:00 Uhr nach Kommern 
Wie gesagt, ich hatte Hundedienst, sonst hätt ich's wenigstens versucht.


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2011)

Werden wir mal in der Ökobilanz in der IG umrechnen - dann gibt ett ein Nettoweizen weniger an der Urfttalsperre!


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2011)

TopTip: Wir sind ja alle schon so sehr KBU dass man den Tellerrand kaum mehr blickt - Rheinland-Pfalz hat als Topjoker den Radlerbus mit Hänger für 24 Mtb's und verschiedene, hochattraktive Linien: http://www.regioradler.de/ Den kann man sogar im voraus reservieren, und mit Bedacht sind die Strecken so gewählt das man nachmittags wieder aufgelesen werden kann und zum Startort zurückkommt. Bringt einen z.B. vom Moselufer auf den Hunsrückkamm, ums Elzbachtal herum etc.! Toll das!  LG, der Pete (der mit Holzkisten und Nägeln tanzt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (31. März 2011)

Habe den Bus auch schon genutzt!
Bin schonmal mit nem Kollegen den MaareMosel Radweg gefahren(mit Frauen)und dann von Bernkastel aus mit dem Bus zurück nach Daun!
Vorreservieren ist in der Hauptsaison sogar pflicht,sonst is kein Platz zu kriegen!
Das wäre auch mal ne schöne Tour für die ganze Familie,der Radweg ist zu 90% abschüssig und auch Hängertauglich!


----------



## yogi71 (31. März 2011)

Au ja Hängertauglich, dann kan ich unser Neufimädchen mitnehmen!


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2011)

@Tom
90% abschüssig und sonst vom Gelände her? Asphalt?


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. März 2011)

Absolut Frauentauglich 
Googelst du Maare-Mosel-Radweg geht von Daun bis nach Benkastel an der Mosel,ist Asphaltiert und geht durch Tunnels(Alte Bahnstrecke!)...glaube das sind gut 55-60 km,allerdings sind die schnell rum,haben mit den Frauen knapp 3 Stunden gebraucht!!
Wie gesagt Googeln....kann von dem PC hier nix verlinken!!


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2011)

Mir gehts halt nur darum, ob man auch mit einem "normalen" Rad, also kein MTB, dort fahren kann.

Wenn das möglich ist, super Idee, dann sind wir drei bestimmt dabei!!! )


----------



## yogi71 (31. März 2011)

ist mit normalem Radl fahrbar!


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2011)

Fein!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (31. März 2011)

Kannst auch mit den Inlinern fahren 
Weiß nur nicht wie das mit den Hängern im Bus ist...


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2011)

Wir haben keinen Hänger! 
Der Kleene sitzt bei Sandra hinten drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (31. März 2011)

und die Ralli im Hänger!


----------



## Conbey (31. März 2011)

Also haben wir insg. wohl 2 Hänger!??
Alex und Ralli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. März 2011)

Vorschlag für echte Kerle:
Während die einen den Bus nehmen können die andern doch die Hänger von Bernkastel nach Daun per Rad hochbringen 

Wegen Kinderanhänger gugsdu hier : http://www.regioradler.de/index.php?pre=de_&haktiv=2&code=#faq15


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2011)

Fein flux recherchiert, Hubäät  Datt Dingen heißt doch "RegioRADLER" - und nicht "RegioRolli" oder "RegioKiWa" - sollen mal bitte Ihre Zielgruppe fein im Auge halten wenn mer's schon nur 2x fährt...


----------



## Bleiente (31. März 2011)

> Wegen Kinderanhänger gugsdu hier


Na supi
Dem Mann kann man ja gar keine Waschmaschine verkaufen


----------



## Handlampe (31. März 2011)

Kombi aus Lieserpfad und MM Radweg haben wir auch schon gemacht....auch sehr nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (31. März 2011)

Pssst nicht alles verraten, wenn Die den MM Weg fahren, wär ich flux mal über die schönsten Stellen vom Lieser!


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2011)

Ah so, ja: 






natürlich können das auf Frauen, Kinder, Hamster, Asseln und die Kumpels aus der Bikecommunity: Biken über 90%!!!  Wie kann man bei so 'ner Orgie 3 Stunden für 60 Km brauchen - ist doch gefühlt freier Fall!? Wir nehmen einfach alles mit: Familien, Kühlschränke, Teddys, Handys, Kinderwagen - und wenn wir am Ende aufschlagen brauchen 
wir keinen Regioradler sondern 'nen kompetenten Chirurgen um die Bikeparts aus unserem Inneren zu trennen - na herzlichen Glückwunsch Ist ja nicht sooo ernst gemeint, aber wir nehmen doch IMMER alles mit!


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2011)

Im vorgegebenen Szenario können 10 Pupils nebeneinander - das üben mer im Sommer auffe Forstautobahn!


----------



## yogi71 (1. April 2011)

Mensch, Pete hast Du schon wieder zuviel Weihrauch . Ich hab Dir schon tausendmal jesacht, Du sollst dat sein lassen!


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2011)

Raaaalllllleeeeeffffff - nich die Milch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Pssst nicht alles verraten, wenn Die den MM Weg fahren, wär ich flux mal über die schönsten Stellen vom Lieser!



Und das mit Ralle im Hänger...das will ich sehen


----------



## yogi71 (1. April 2011)

Nee, den bekommt dann Nicole solange!


----------



## Bleiente (1. April 2011)

Das würde ich wirklich gerne ablichten, wenn der Yogi mit Hänger vor der Silhouette von Burg Manderscheid auftaucht.
Das wird das Bild des Jahres


----------



## yogi71 (3. April 2011)

Heute eine Runde mit Yogine und Robin! 42km und etwas über 600Hm! Schön war es, bis auf dem Heimweg der Regen einsetzte!
Yogines erste 600Hm seit sehr sehr langer Zeit! Klasse!









...und die erste Ausfahrt meines neuen Gefährten!




Bis Dienstag
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

Schönes Bike Yogi ! Aber wer ist der hässliche Typ da mit den weißen Beinlingen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. April 2011)

Dank, aber ärger mir den Robin nicht so, ich hatte auch weiße Beinlinge!


----------



## route61 (3. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und die erste Ausfahrt meines neuen Gefährten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seeeehr schön geworden das Teil. Trinkflasche brauchste ja nicht. Was machste denn jetzt mit dem Alten? Im Team Tomburg Thread sucht gerade jemand ein gebrauchtes.

Bis Dienstag.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dank, aber ärger mir den Robin nicht so, ich hatte auch weiße Beinlinge!



wer nicht nach dem langen Winter ! Ausser mit Assitoaster bekommt man das ja auch nich anders hin. Oda halt Lager auf Malle aber wer hat schon soviel Zeit ?


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2011)

Seeeehhhrr Stylisch, mein Könisch!  Frag doch den Robin mal ob wir die weißen Beinlinge zum Teamwear mit einbeziehen, dann nehmen mer die mit in den Harz!


----------



## Conbey (4. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und die erste Ausfahrt meines neuen Gefährten!



Geiles Teil!!!!!!!!


----------



## route61 (4. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Bin ich der einzige Einsteiger?


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823
> 
> Bin ich der einzige Einsteiger?


Die anderen wollen wegen dem einzigen Einsteiger nicht mitfahren! 
.......und es wird morgen trocken sein!


----------



## Yogine (4. April 2011)

Also ich werde morgen spontan entscheiden ob ich mitfahre, da noch viel zu tun....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Sitze gerade hier und sinniere was für einen Einsteiger wohl schlimmer ist:
- übersäuerte Muskeln und gehöriger Muskelkater danach
- Herzkasper
- Einschlag bzw Kaltverformung an Gegenständen die im Wege standen
- Blumenkohlohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schönes Bike Yogi ! Aber wer ist der hässliche Typ da mit den weißen Beinlingen ?



Werter Herr, da wird am Mittwoch drüber zu sprechen sein. Das kannst du nur mit einem  wieder gut machen.

Und außerdem: Blässe ist in


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Seeeehhhrr Stylisch, mein Könisch!  Frag doch den Robin mal ob wir die weißen Beinlinge zum Teamwear mit einbeziehen, dann nehmen mer die mit in den Harz!



Nachdem hier gelästert wurde: Nix da, für die weißen Beinlinge mit dem O besteht nämlich Copyright.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Werter Herr, da wird am Mittwoch drüber zu sprechen sein. Das kannst du nur mit einem  wieder gut machen.
> 
> Und außerdem: Blässe ist in



dürfens auch zwei    sein ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, welche Gläser sie diesmal da haben.


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

.. und Eins für mich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Kein Problem, dann bitte hier eintragen und brav anstellen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

Werde versuchen es einzurichten 17 Uhr ist ja wie immer seeeeeeehr knapp!
Danke für Deine Mail!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Dann die Griffel am Mittwoch was früher fallen lassen und ab zu Hubi und den Killerwaden.
Wenns viertel nach wird is auch kein Problem. Dann kan ich mit dem Robin schonmal was sinnloses Zeugs reden


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dann die Griffel am Mittwoch was früher fallen lassen und ab zu Hubi und den Killerwaden.
> Wenns viertel nach wird is auch kein Problem. Dann kan ich mit dem Robin schonmal was sinnloses Zeugs reden



Was soll das denn heißen? Ich bin doch für gepflegte Konversation bekannt, und dummes Zeug kommt mir nich inne Birne.


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

Neee, nur aus der Birne!  
@Hubi, werde sehen was sich einrichten lässt! Hab aber wieder Angst vor Euch Killerwaden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2011)

Killerwaden hat man schnell entschärft


----------



## yogi71 (4. April 2011)

Ich weiß!


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2011)

Leute, hier herrscht ja ein Stream wie beim Cape Epic!? 


> *AW: Team Just-For-Fun-Riders*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Pete04*
> 
> ...


 OK, da werden wir noch teuer Rechte an Bikerwade hinzukalkulieren - mach doch mal bitte bei der UHU-Tour (=Unser HUbäät) Tests ob der Brackweiher am Sporthotel die andere Wade orange färben kann wegen dem wohlbekömmlichen hohen Lehmanteil - hätten dann im Harz das Traumresultat Wade weiß/orange im Teamsektor zu präsentieren.... ...und wären bundesweit als irre verschrieen - dass freut die Sponsoren!


----------



## route61 (4. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein Problem, dann bitte hier eintragen und brav anstellen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9572



Gerne ein andermal. Muss zu einem Geburtstag bzw. der Feier des Jubilars.


----------



## route61 (4. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> .......und es wird morgen trocken sein!


Ich liiieeebe trocken! Humor, Sekt, Champagner, Wein, Prosecco, Cídre ...


----------



## yogi71 (5. April 2011)

Wie sieht es aus, ginge heute auch schon um 17.30 Uhr bei mir? Route und Schwarzfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (5. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus, ginge heute auch schon um 17.30 Uhr bei mir? Route und Schwarzfahrer!


 
Super, bin/wäre ich dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (5. April 2011)

da fehlt nur noch der/die Schwarzfahrer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2011)

Du meinst doch wohl nicht etwas mich mit schwarzfahrer ? Ich zahle meine Tickest immer ! Hubäth hat Monatskarte 

Ey Pete, in den Teich würd ich die Keule nur unfreiwillig tunken, das gab schon bei diversen schwimmversuchen in jungen Tagen rote Flecken am janze Ballesch. Jaja, ich war jung und brauchte das Geld, ausserdem denkt man ja mit 15 man ist unsterblich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2011)

Ich wäre aber auch nicht dabei hab ich vergessen, muss in 43min mit Bruderherz Holz machen


----------



## route61 (5. April 2011)

Hardtwald Kreuzweingarten Billiger Wald Satzvey Schavener Dingsbums Katzveyer Wald (sag ich mal) Rißdorf KWG und an der Erft zurück. Brutto 64 km, 800 hm, Netto 52 km, 765 hm.

War 'ne lange Tour aber super trotz Regen. Yogi hat uns dauernd neue Trails einen nach dem anderen unter die Noppen gezaubert 

Danke


----------



## yogi71 (6. April 2011)

Schwarzfahrer = Der, dem die weißen Waden gehören!
Das war ne Schlammschlacht gestern! Dank an die Mitfahrer, dass sie so tapfer durchgehalten haben! 
Aber......et war schön!
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2011)

> Ey Pete, in den Teich würd ich die Keule nur unfreiwillig tunken, das  gab schon bei diversen schwimmversuchen in jungen Tagen rote Flecken am  janze Ballesch. Jaja, ich war jung und brauchte das Geld, ausserdem  denkt man ja mit 15 man ist unsterblich


 Ich denke jedesmal beim Vorbeifahren datt die Sportenklave alles, aber wirklich auch ALLES da rein leitet - orange zu färben ist somit ne' Frage der Tunktechnik...


----------



## Conbey (6. April 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust mich durch die Ville zu begleiten? 
So ab 16.30 - 17.00 Uhr?


----------



## ~TOM~ (7. April 2011)

Würde gerne...muss aber bis spätestens 18 Uhr beim Arzt sein um mir meine letzte Zeckenspritze zu holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Ville klappt nicht, werde heute mit Yogine bei uns wieder eine schöne Runde drehen!


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Dienstag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Conbey (7. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ville klappt nicht, werde heute mit Yogine bei uns wieder eine schöne Runde drehen!



Hmm...wenn ich denn meinen neuen Garmin heute vielleicht bekommen sollte , fahr ich dann morgen nach der Arbeit ne kleine Runde!


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

ist da!


----------



## redrace (7. April 2011)

@Yogi
Ich habe schon lannge nichts mehr von Sharky gehört?
Ich habe den Bruder für die Nightrides gefunden!




Copyright: http://www.crazy-stuff.biz/files/files/start.htm


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Hey maik,

wie geil. Wäre eine Überlegung wert.
Aber Sharky geht es gut, guckst Du:



Er lächelt auch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (7. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Zeit und Lust mich durch die Ville zu begleiten?
> So ab 16.30 - 17.00 Uhr?


 
17:00 h Ville schaff ich nicht. Wie wär's um 17 h am Sportheim DHO in Derkum?


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Das ist nicht Ville! Meilenweit daneben!


----------



## Conbey (7. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Ville! Meilenweit daneben!



Aber hallo!!


----------



## route61 (7. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Aber hallo!!


 
Ich könnte mit meiner Frau nach Bliesheim in den Biergarten fahren. Das wäre dann weniogstens am Rande der Ville.


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2011)

@Sharky's Bruder  Der sieht ja geil aus - wäre dann ja ein richtiges Haifischbecken an der Steuerzentrale! Hat der König zwischenzeitlich gar TroyLee am Sattel verbaut? Looks very stylish!


----------



## Yogine (7. April 2011)

Yes it´s a Troy!

uuuups, das ist ja Nicoles Account!

Gruß
Yogi, von Yogines Account


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Ich liebäugle ja noch damit:

CrazyHelm hai



Copyright: http://www.crazy-stuff.biz/files/files/start.htm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2011)

würd sich auch als spardose gut machen oder ?


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2011)

Stimmt, gute Idee. Kann jeder der mich sieht nen Euro einschmeissen! MTB fahren ist ja sooo teuer!


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. April 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit   
Die andere wer den Guide überholt einen Euro und davon lecker Grilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit
> Die andere wer den Guide überholt einen Euro und davon lecker Grilen



Da wär ich beim Kötertreff schon Millionär drüber geworden


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2011)

und ich wäre bei uns pleite!!! Ach nee ich bin ja oft der Guide. Puhhh Glück gehabt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2011)

Yoooogi! Wir haben BRONTZE jeholt ! Das ist Weltrekord 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8194218#post8194218


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2011)

Euch zwei hätt ich mal gerne in Öl! (auch gerne von Sonnenblume oder Raps!)


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2011)

Is dat jeil, BRONTZE!!!!!!
Dann auf der nächsten Tour silber! Dat glaub ma!


----------



## othom (9. April 2011)

das ist aber ne geteilte Bronze


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2011)

othom schrieb:


> das ist aber ne geteilte Bronze


Thomas, hau den Zwei den Duden um'me Ohren! Ich sass ja geifernd über de Tastatur!


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2011)

...und an dieser Stell Dank an die helfenden Hände des Majestix (reichen erwiesenermassen bis über 40 Newtonmeter) für Vorzeigungen und Handreichungen beim Felgenschmieden - Resultat voll Porno, die Pellen werden bei den Radrebellen eingesemmelt! Habe scheinbar im Raum Euskirchen ein Gummibärchen überfahren - wird eins vermisst? Hing wie vulanisiert auf dem dicken Albert und konnte nur mit der Hotline von Schwalbe entfernt werden, quasi "Quattro-Compound"  LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Euch zwei hätt ich mal gerne in Öl! (auch gerne von Sonnenblume oder Raps!)



Wäre Balsamico auch ok ? Dann hätten wir gleich nen schönen Täng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2011)

Dann abber Balsamico-Honig - wejen die Bienen! "Noch einmal schlafen" -ruf ich zu Mutti rüber!


----------



## othom (9. April 2011)

ich glaube ich werde so einige von euch morgen sehen

bis morgen dann


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2011)

MIch erkennt ihr ja ganz einfach am faltenfreien Trikot mit Köter-Logo.


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2011)

und uns am faltenfreien JFFR Trikot! Bis moin!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> MIch erkennt ihr ja ganz einfach am faltenfreien Trikot mit Köter-Logo.


Nun, mein Lieber, datt ist doch alles noch nix gegen die Köter-"Signatur" - welche duftend am Rahmen hängt - die Zusammenfassung wird's zeigen - Wuff!


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ich glaube ich werde so einige von euch morgen sehen
> 
> bis morgen dann


....nach spätem Rückzug von der umkämpften Theke unter Umständen sogar doppelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (10. April 2011)

alle gesehen und kaum einen gesprochen  wo wart ihr eigentlich beim Nudeln Essen 

war ne schöne Tour heute


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

...am Arsch, lieber Thomas, *ICH* war schlichtweg am Arsch! Familisch war kurz davor mich heimisch mit der Winde aussem KFZ zu bergen - ich konnte das aber noch deckeln da kriechfähig! Sauschön war's und ein Superzeitpunkt wo alles startet zu blühen und zu grünen (und zu stinken: siehe Bärlauch) Ne superschöne Veranstaltung und "Chapeau" an die Jungens der Köterrunde - mal eben 20 Biker mehr gestemmt ist schon 'ne Marke! LG, die Reste vom Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2011)

Bilder ?


----------



## othom (10. April 2011)

ach Bärlauch war das, ich dachte der vor mir hat einen .......


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bilder ?


Cheffe fragen, ich hatte keine Kraft mehr für den Auslöser...


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ach Bärlauch war das, ich dachte der vor mir hat einen .......


Nach ausdauerndem, von Aioli begleiteten Abend sicher 'ne vertretbare These - aber datt Zeusch hatt ja ganze Talwände erobert...


----------



## othom (10. April 2011)

schöne Bilder


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2011)

Bilder? Wo? Schnell mal zurück ins Vereinsheim huschen um die HP zu checken...


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Ja war schön gestern! Lockerer Runde....und danach die Plautze mit gegrillten Leckereien vollgeschlagen! mmmmmmmhhhhhhh


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Hier schonmal ein paar Fotos von gestern!

Dabei waren:
Simon



Robin



Pete



Yogi (Archivbild, da hinter der Kamera)




Schöne Runde im Euskirchener Lande! 45km mit ein paar Höhenmeter!
Dank an die Rad-rebellen! Das war Klasse.





Für zwei war das dann doch etwas zu zügig, da mussten die letzten Hm Richtung Heimat geschoben werden.




Danke an unseren Guide Udo, dat nächstemal etwas langsamer, damit der Rest auch mitkommt.




Am Ende hat unser 12.Mitglied noch das Equipment kontrolliert, wegen Doping, E-Motoren usw. Danke Ralli







Am Ende lecker Bierchen und Robin hat seine Grillkünste demonstriert.
Hat er sich verdient, hoffentlich lebt er noch.



genauso unser Simon






Grillkünste a´la Robiiiiin




Das war mal wieder ein typischer JUST-FOR-FUN-RIDERS Tag, Vieeeeel Spass
Weitere Fotos bald auf der Webseite!

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (11. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier schonmal ein paar Fotos von gestern!
> 
> Dabei waren:
> 
> ...



HUHU
Ich habe dich gar nicht gesehen! Unscheinbares Kerlchen!


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Ich hab dich gesucht.....und auch nicht gefunden! Schade Aber Du bist nu mal wat klein!


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2011)

Alle Fotos von gestern, guckst Du

www.just-for-fun-riders.de


----------



## redrace (11. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hab dich gesucht.....und auch nicht gefunden! Schade Aber Du bist nu mal wat klein!



Ich war ja auch in Rot gekleidet und nicht wie üblich in weiß/grün. Klein ja aber groß an Geist!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2011)

Wahnsinn, hatt das Fliewatüüt tatsächlich beim Grillen noch die Kombi mit dem Katharina-Magdalena-Lupensteiner-Lied hingelegt! Entspricht ja von der Körperhaltung voll der Theorie - dafür wäre jeder geblieben....


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2011)

So, Kamera mal gecheckt in Erwartung farbfroher Überraschungen: 1 Pic mit Robins Vorgarten, gepackt in grünen Container.... So geht's einem wenn die Knipse im Rucksack verstaut wird... da investieren mer mal in 'ne ordentliche Halterung am Rucksackbügel! Yogi, kannst du mir das Pic in der Kurve Kreuztrail mal in großer Auflösung mailen - möchte ich gern in Öl fassen!


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2011)

Soderle, mal wieder was für morgen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2011)

Schnucki, auf dem gar harschen Bergaufstieg resümieren Simon und Pete nur darüber warum der Heimweg zu Robin's Castle so uninteressant gestaltet war - deswegen Fußweg... weil wir aber im Anschluss den Container nicht gedroppt sind ist der Comment berechtigt - es war die "Wir-sind-im-Arsch-de-IG"


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2011)

Ich seh' schon bei der Fahrzeugdurchsuchung von Ralli sehr im Hintern aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (13. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich seh' schon bei der Fahrzeugdurchsuchung von Ralli sehr im Hintern aus!



Wenn Du das nicht erwähnt hättest, wäre mir das gar nicht aufgefallen 

Hey, da stehst Du doch drüber. Ihr habt ein gutes Bild abgegeben, habe ich mir an anderer Stelle sagen lassen. Verdirb' das doch nicht! 
Das Brennen hat bestimmt auch schon nachgelassen, Magnesium gegen evtl. Krämpfe...
Wenn Du nicht (durch-) trainiert bist, hat das schon seine Gründe und das muss ja nicht immer so bleiben.

CU & Let the good times roll

Bertram


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2011)

Schwätzer!


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2011)

So heute lockerer Einsteigerrunde in EU! Alles weitere LMB


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2011)

Schöne Runde mit Yogine. Gut gelaunt sind wir 2h durch die Wälder gefahren.
Guckst Du gut gelaunt! 



naja hier nicht ganz.... 




Locker durch den BilligerWald Richtung Hardtwald. 

Hardtwald hoch,



Kreuztrail runter,






Hardtwald hoch,



Burgtrail runter, 
leider kein Bild
Hardtwaldt hoch
auch kein Bild
 ........ Straße nach Hause! 

Schön war es.....


----------



## yogi71 (15. April 2011)

Heute Ahrtal um 10 Uhr Wanderparkplatz Hilberath!


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2011)

Mensch, Yogi, wenn wir unsere Pluten zusammenschmeißen geistern wir demnächst als Testbild durchs Forum - meinste ett ist datt Alter was einen so färbt? Bin schon mal im Schrank wühlen - der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2011)

Wer ist Dienstag dabei?
*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

*Gestern ein bisschen Ahrtal! War nicht die schönste Tour, trotz herlichem Wetter und toller Aussicht!

Los ging es in Hilberath zum Seilbahntrail






von dort runter grob Richtung Teufelsloch









"Rinne" und diesen großen Absatz liessen sich gut fahren, aber die Serpentinen am Ende runter gingen irgendwie gar nicht!
Dann weiter auf die andere Seite. Dort Schrock und Mayschoss, Rech und über "Akropolis", Kalenborn wieder heim.





Herliches Wetter und super Aussicht auf der ganzen Tour







Ich denke nächste Woche nochmal Ahrtal, dann noch den Krausberg, den wir aus zeitlichen Gründen rechts liegen gelassen haben.



Yogi

Mehr auf unserer Webseite. Kl.Bericht und Fotos.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## route61 (16. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... Oben angekommen, nahmen wir nen  flowigen Trail Richtung Schrock. Ich hörte ich von hinten nur das man  nicht jeden Trail mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nehmen muss.
> He He ich fand es gut!!! ...



Ich hatte da den Eindruck, daß Du wegen zu großem Geschwindigkeitsüberschuß nichtmehr dem Trail folgen konntest  und deswegen die Abkürzung durch das Laub als Notausgang nehmen mußtest.
Wie auch immer: Spaß gemacht hat's auf jeden Fall  und das mit dem Schalten wird auch mit der Zeit besser.

Das Garmin ist wieder da, bzw. ein neues und die Kamera wird hoffentlich auch bald wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Bleiente (17. April 2011)

> Ich denke nächste Woche nochmal Ahrtal


Arbeite verschärft an ner Teilnahmemöglichkeit, denke da wenn, an ein späteres Dazustossen, Baby-S bedingt und seit 3 W nicht mehr aufem Rad, den Rest werde ich mit ner Roßkur regeln müssen.


----------



## yogi71 (18. April 2011)

Meld Dich!
Gestern kleine Hausrunde bei schönstem Wetter gedreht, zur Belohnung ein Weizen an der Steinbach. Schöööööön wars.
Wenn die Woche so bleibt, hat sich der Urlaub gelohnt!


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2011)

Oh rastloser Umhertreiber - was muss es schön sein nach eigener Nase zur besten Tageszeit den Zufallsgenerator anzuschmeissen für die nächste Runde  - bin hier nur von Schweigsamen umgeben...


----------



## route61 (18. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meld Dich!
> Gestern kleine Hausrunde bei schönstem Wetter gedreht, zur Belohnung ein Weizen an der Steinbach. Schöööööön wars.
> Wenn die Woche so bleibt, hat sich der Urlaub gelohnt!


 
Doppelt bestraft werden darf man nicht, aber offensichtlich doppelt belohnt.
Erst belohnt er sich, für was auch immer, mit einer schönen Hausrunde bei schönstem Wetter und als Belohnung dafür belohnt er sich mit einem Weizen .

Bin gestern auch gefahren: 2066 mm , zum Ausmessen des Umfangs des Vorderrades mit dem Nobby Nic.
Immerhin habe ich den Tacho jetzt montiert und geeicht.

Gruß

Der "Schwätzer"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2011)

Pump den Reifen mal auf, 2066mm halt ich für etwas zu wenig


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meld Dich!
> Gestern kleine Hausrunde bei schönstem Wetter gedreht, zur Belohnung ein Weizen an der Steinbach. Schöööööön wars.
> Wenn die Woche so bleibt, hat sich der Urlaub gelohnt!



Da war ich gestern auch, Finger kühlen und Killerwades Telefonjoker zur Fahrt ins Krankenhaus in Empfang nehmen.


----------



## Bleiente (18. April 2011)

> Meld Dich!


Di/Mi/Do? Könnte allerdings erst gegen 14:30 am Spot sein. Ergo, tob dich vorher mal schön aus, und ich komm dann mit zwei Anstiegen super zurecht


----------



## route61 (18. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pump den Reifen mal auf, 2066mm halt ich für etwas zu wenig



Wie viele hast Du denn rausbekommen, Hubert? Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. April 2011)

Do hört sich gut an!!! Am Spot wie immer?


----------



## Luzifer (18. April 2011)

2080 - einer mehr ????


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2011)

Haltet ein! Hier werden ja wohl die Nippel der Vulkanisiermaschine mitgemessen (oder Preisschilder?)  Einigt euch bitte mal auf den Druckbereich - ab 5 bar sollte Luzifer übertroffen werden.... (Dann aber bitte Full-Protection fahren - hier fährt der Nervenkitzel schon AM Bike mit!) Da pack ich die korpulente Betty halt wieder wech aussem Thread...


----------



## route61 (18. April 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> 2080 - einer mehr ????


Das sind 0,7% mehr!

Vielleicht hast Du einen neuen Nobby Nic, oder gibt's den auch in größer.

Wenn ich 20 fahre, fährst Du 20,14 km/h, das geht aber nicht!!!


----------



## Luzifer (19. April 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder, dann wären wir ja fast gleich schnell.


----------



## Bleiente (19. April 2011)

> Do hört sich gut an!!! Am Spot wie immer?


Versuch den Do zu klären, brauche noch jemand der Kleini vom Kletterkurs nach Haus befördert. Spot egal, können wir ja noch bekakeln.


----------



## mohlo (19. April 2011)

Geht es hier um den Reifenumfang? Da kann ich locker mithalten 2117mm bei 2,4 Fat Albert - 2,6 Bar, 2 Wochen alt


----------



## route61 (19. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Geht es hier um den Reifenumfang? Da kann ich locker mithalten 2117mm bei 2,4 Fat Albert - 2,6 Bar, 2 Wochen alt


Aus dem Durchmesser berechnet oder am Boden gemessen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2011)

So genau wie ihr fi..t kein Edelmann
Net so viel auf den Tacho linsen sondern treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Geht es hier um den Reifenumfang? Da kann ich locker mithalten 2117mm bei 2,4 Fat Albert - 2,6 Bar, 2 Wochen alt


Ist an dem Albert wieder'n neuer Untersatz dran nach dem Klaudesaster? LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Aus dem Durchmesser berechnet oder am Boden gemessen?


...und bei Morgentau gemessen oder Mittagshitz'? Bei hell oder dunkel, bei Kölsch oder Alt? Digital gemessen oder Mutters gutes Bandmaß? Ihr könnt datt noch bis Weihnachtens so treiben - aber dann ab in den Technik-Thread - Abteilung Noppenzählers...


----------



## mohlo (19. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ist an dem Albert wieder'n neuer Untersatz dran nach dem Klaudesaster? LG, der Pete



Yep, fahre seit 2 Wochen dieses Gefährt.... und es rockt!


----------



## mohlo (19. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Aus dem Durchmesser berechnet oder am Boden gemessen?



Am Boden


----------



## Bleiente (19. April 2011)

Schön kurz und hoppelig wars heut Abend, so lieb ich das.
Ähm, ps.


> ...und bei Morgentau gemessen oder Mittagshitz'? Bei hell oder dunkel, bei Kölsch oder Alt?


``````Und bei Vollmond````Habt ihr auch das digitale (virtuelle) Gewicht des Fahrers in der wahren Welt mit berücksichtigt? In der Matrix soll das ja egal sein. Dachte, dass seit Newton und Pascal auch die kg des druckausübenden Körpers (Fahradbesitzer) ne Rolle spielen könnte.


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2011)

mohlo schrieb:


> Yep, fahre seit 2 Wochen dieses Gefährt.... und es rockt!


Holy moly - mit Hammersmith - ein Spass-O-Nator! Da bleiben aber für ernsthaftes Bewegen nur die Kies-Rockies in W'wist! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (19. April 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Schön kurz und hoppelig wars heut Abend, so lieb ich das.
> ...



9,6 km, 160 hm. Bei mir knapp 50 km, 550 hm. Schön war's. Dank an Guide Yogi und die Mitfahrer Bleiente und Jan-Uwe, auch für die schnelle Rettung zwischen den Bäumen an den Katzensteinen heraus. Die Kratzer sind schon feste am heilen.

Der "Schwätzer"


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2011)

Fein wars knapp 36km und 500HM! Wieder einen der Katzensteiner Sturzliste mehr. Bei Entchen und mir hat der Trail traumhaft geklappt! War perfekt! Leider war es zu früh dunkel


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2011)

Heute 10 Uhr mit Conbey, der aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ist, eine lockere Einsteigerrunde gedreht!



 Schön war es, der Planet Sonne brannte, die Steppe war trocken. Herrlich. Kleinen Hausrunde Richtung Billiger Wald, Satzvey, katzvey, "Dirtpark" Schavener Heide,



Burg Beynau und wieder heim!



 37km und 400Hm. Die richtige Strecke um Markus wieder fit zu bekommen! Katzensteine war wieder wunderbar, muss mich nur noch an die 790mm Lenkerbreite gewöhnen!  Am Ende war es doch genug!!!!!!!!!!!




Yogi


----------



## Conbey (20. April 2011)

Ja ja, Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! 

Schön wars und der Yogi hat eine wirklich humane Strecke für mich ausgesucht! 

DANKEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2011)

Hast du den armen Conbey wenigstens auch über den Eisenbahntrail von Katzvey nach Satzvey geschliffen um das alte Trauma zu bewältigen ?


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2011)

Ja hab ich, das Trauma hat sich fast wiederholt! Aber nur fast. Puhhhhhh.


----------



## Conbey (21. April 2011)

Der, der mit dem Abhang tanzt...oder einfach nur Glück gehabt hat...


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2011)

Heute waren Entchen und ich ein wenig im Ahrtal spielen! Geniales Wetter und fast keine Wanderer. Perfekt!
Los ging es wie immer Nähe Teufelsloch, hier direkt hoch. Den großen Absatz locker genommen, 







die Rinne geschafft 







und dann die Serpentinen runter, die leider nicht so gut klappten.
Anschliessend  Richtung Krausberg, dort die flowigen Trails genommen, wo sich Entchen an einer LINKSkurve versuchte.Wobei die Fotos vom zweiten Versuch sind. Bei der ertsen Abfahrt klappte es, aber anschliessend sollte es noch besser gemacht werden und dann klappten die nächsten fünf Versuche nicht mehr!









Was soll uns das wieder sagen! Nicht nachdenken, einfach fahren!
Dann noch zum Kreuzberg die Serpentinen perfekt runter. Da das Zeitfenster noch etwas offen war, ging es nochmal Richtung Teufelsloch hoch, hier übten wir noch an den Stufen.









Schön war es und ruft nach Wiederholung.
Danke Entchen,

Yogi


----------



## Bleiente (21. April 2011)

So ne fiese Nummer, zum Glück grinse ich auch bei Abgängen


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2011)

Immer lächeln, es könnte überall ein Paparazzi lauern! 

So für kommenden Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Wer hat den morgen nach Mittag Lust ne lockere Runde um EU? Zeit würde ich hier morgen vormittag mitteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2011)

Ihr Schnuckis! Ist euch eigentlich klar was für eine Wirkung diese Pics auf unsere "Ich-droppe-mal-den-Bordstein"-Fraktion haben muss? Wir wollten dass doch auf so 'ner Nebenbei-Tour offenbaren dass wer regelmässig biked davon profitiert.... Superfotos - ich denke mal die setzen wir in den Youth-Thread! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2011)

So, überschlafen noch mal druffgekuckt - die ersten Fotos sind der Hammä! Schienbeinschoners Paradise!


----------



## route61 (22. April 2011)

Bei Entchen hängt beim Großen Absatz die Kette so komisch durch 

Werde mal heute 2 h in der Ville Cruisen. Vielleicht geht ja noch 'was zusammen vor Dienstag ...


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2011)

Heute um 11 Uhr Start am Kötertreff zur Rehatour um Kommern und ein bisschen weiter!  Mit sechs Mitfahrern ein paar schöne Ecken beradelt und ein paar feine Trails mitgenommen! Am Ende waren es 50km und über 700Hm. Das muss wiederholt werden. Danke für die Einladung, Hubi.

Um 17 Uhr nochmal mit Yogine, JU und meinem orangen Freireiter eine schöne Runde um Euskirchen! Die Abendsonne genossen und den Tag ausklingen lassen!
Damit waren die 80km und 1100Hm geknackt!

Danke
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat den morgen nach Mittag Lust ne lockere Runde um EU? Zeit würde ich hier morgen vormittag mitteilen



Ich werde gespannt auf deine Mitteilung warten!


----------



## route61 (22. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich werde gespannt auf darüber Mitteilung warten!



Wie ich Euren Könisch kenne, is dem vor weiteren 37km und 400Hm auch ned fies, auch wenn er tags zuvor 1100 hm absolviert hat.


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2011)

Ich hab ja die Hoffnung das Yogine wieder fit ist, dann wird sie ihn schon im Zaum halten! ;-)


----------



## Conbey (22. April 2011)

Übrigens waren wir heute auch wieder unterwegs...ca. 20 Km und 123 Hm!! Und das mit Kind hinten drauf!


----------



## route61 (22. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Ich hab ja die Hoffnung das Yogine wieder fit ist, dann wird sie ihn schon im Zaum halten! ;-)



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß Yogine einen Tag nach einer 30 km, 400 hm Tour schon wieder fit ist, für neue "Schandtaten" . Ich glaub' eher, sie ruht sich zuhause auf der Couch aus und leckt ihre Mikro-Muskelfaserrisse (Muskelkater).
Du mußt also die geballte Energie des Könischs selbst einbremsen. Good Look !
Je nachdem könnte ich Dir allerdings zur Seite stehen. Das müsste halt zufällig mit meinen häuslichen Pflichten zusammengehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2011)

@conbey, kannst um 12.30 bei mir sein?


----------



## Conbey (23. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @conbey, kannst um 12.30 bei mir sein?



13 Uhr wäre besser!?


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

> Bei Entchen hängt beim Großen Absatz die Kette so komisch durch


 Da sach ich nur:


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2011)

OK!
Neue Tourberichte auf der webseite online!


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da sach ich nur:



Mal sehen was beim route alles durchhängt


----------



## Conbey (23. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat den morgen nach Mittag Lust ne lockere Runde um EU? Zeit würde ich hier morgen vormittag mitteilen



Hast du schon nur Idee wo es lang gehen soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> OK!
> Neue Tourberichte auf der webseite online!


 Mal wieder vorbildlich fleissig, der Herr! Markus, da kann ich dich beruhigen - bei seiner momentanen Laktatintoleranz wird es 'ne gemütliche Tour Richtung Losheimer Graben, ein Schlenker Richtung Trier - und dann wieder entspannt heimwärts - gefühlt 223 Kilometer bei 7532 Höhenmeter - mer wollen ett ja nicht übertreiben...


----------



## Conbey (23. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mal wieder vorbildlich fleissig, der Herr! Markus, da kann ich dich beruhigen - bei seiner momentanen Laktatintoleranz wird es 'ne gemütliche Tour Richtung Losheimer Graben, ein Schlenker Richtung Trier - und dann wieder entspannt heimwärts - gefühlt 223 Kilometer bei 7532 Höhenmeter - mer wollen ett ja nicht übertreiben...



Neeeee is klar....


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

Tja, so isser, unsere Hämoglobinkanone! Sei gerüstet, kuckst du hier:


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

...und wenn du auf sein "lockeres Toürchen" eingehst - nitt zu viel in den Rucksack packen - Gravitation hier:





Der Zossen hat garantiert 0% Druck auffem Vorderrad!!!


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2011)

Leichte 2.Runde für Markus! 27km und 300Hm. Paar schöne trails, wir wollen es ja nicht übetreiben!
Wo´s lang geht, weißt Du ja jetzt!
Pete, kennst Du die Stelle auf dem Foto? 




Markus ist nach drei Anläufen sauber rum gekommen.

Bis bald allen frohe Ostern.
Yogi


----------



## Conbey (23. April 2011)

Boah...ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Gabel...guckt mal wie wenig Federweg ich 
habe...tztztz... 

Aber neben der Tatsache diese Pete-Gedächnisstelle schon im dritten Anlauf 
geschafft zu haben, hab ich es tatsächlich geschafft unseren Yogi an den Rand seiner 
Leistungsfähigkeit zu bringen und ihm den Atem zu rauben!!!  

Und? 
Wollt Ihr wissen wie das zu schaffen ist? 

Ganz einfach...jagt ihn mit ca. 43 Km/h vor euch her und nach ca. 500 m pfeift er auf 
dem letzten Loch! 

ABER...
1. passt auf, dass er mit seinem Rockstar unterwegs ist und ihr ein großes Kettenblatt habt, 
2. passt auf, dass anschließend kein Berg kommt! 

In diesem Sinne allen ein frohes Osterfester und Yogi vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

> Pete, kennst Du die Stelle auf dem Foto?


 Hui, wenn datt schon "Jedächtnis-Status" hat stell ich zu Ostern wohl besser schnell mal 'ne Kerze in meiner Lieblingskurve auf - hängt über meinem Haupt als Original-Köter-Pic in 50x70cm über meiner Bettstatt um mich jeden Morgen dran zu erinnern dass das Leben noch SPASS beinhaltet...
Euch allen Lieben auch frohe Ostern - behaltet die Cojones  bunt werden die ja erst wenn wir die Landung nicht schaffen...
Der Mai naht und ich freu' mir 'ne Frikadelle ans Knie dass des Rudels Kern sich mal wieder findet...(und dafür fahren wir nach Ost-D, wir haben 'se wirklich nicht mehr an'ne Waffel...)


----------



## route61 (23. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> Boah...ich glaub ich brauch ne neue Gabel...guckt mal wie wenig Federweg ich
> habe...tztztz...
> ...



Schon ungewöhnlich an der Stelle. So weit ich mitbekommen habe, hat Dein Könisch immer eine Dämpferpumpe dabei. Also falls dat Dingens luftgefedert ist ...


Btw: was hast'n am Dienstag abend vor?


----------



## route61 (24. April 2011)

Conbey schrieb:


> ... hab ich es tatsächlich geschafft unseren Yogi an den Rand seiner
> Leistungsfähigkeit zu bringen und ihm den Atem zu rauben!!!
> 
> Und?
> ...


Täusch Dich da mal nicht! Wenn Du aus seinem Windschatten rausgehst sieht die Sache wieder ganz anders aus.
Und falls Du mal wirklich schneller sein solltest, wohin biegst Du dann ab?

genau ...

Also vergiß es


Grüße

Der Schwätzer


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2011)

Ostern! Zeit mal selbstlos den Ärmsten der Armen (~Eifelaner) eine gute Tat zu opfern! Resultat: Die Ripsdorfer Querung  Verwendet wurde nur Naturmaterial aus 20m Umkreis (Baukosten: nix!) und besonderes Augenmerk gelte der handverlegten Pflasterung aus Bachgestein (nitt zuviel Augenmerk, sonst darf ich beim Hubi die Terasse nitt mer pflastern...) Bauwerk konnte heute mittag der staunenden Bevölkerung übergeben werden, welche misstrauisch die Baumaßnahmen beäugte (O-Ton: Muuuuuuh). Fortan können die Handelswege zwischen Ripsdorf und Blankenheim aufblühen - die langen Umwege ums Kap Horn spinner entfallen..... LG, Bob der Baumeister... Staunst Du Bauklötze hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. April 2011)

Toll was du kannst, Pete. Ach so, ich kann wieder auf der Tastatur rumhämmern. Versuch morgen mal, die Griffe mit den Griffeln zu fassen. Mal schauen, was passiert.

Hoffe, Frohe Ostern gehabt und zu haben.

Euer 3-Finger-Joe


----------



## route61 (24. April 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> ... Versuch morgen mal, die Griffe mit den Griffeln zu fassen. Mal schauen, was passiert.
> ...



Hab' das nicht so richtig mitbekommen, wünsche Dir daß das klappt.

Bin heute zum erstenmal radfahrmäßig im 7GB unterwegs gewesen. Ist schon ein tolles Revier. Markus als Ortskundiger und Barbara, zwei sehr nette Begleiter haben für jede Menge Spaß gesorgt. Danke!
Ramersdorf Ennert Rosenau Löwenburg Rhöndorf und am Rhein zurück.

850 hm auf 30 km merkt man kaum, so abwechslungsreich ist die Landschaft.

See you Dienstag beim JFFR Radfahrtreff.

Der Schwätzer


----------



## Bleiente (25. April 2011)

@yogi
Weißt du schon, wo du rumcruisen willst?
Zwecks der alten Nummer, später für kürzer am Spot. Trage mich schon mal ein.


----------



## Bleiente (25. April 2011)

P.s. 
Im nächsten Leben ist der Pete bestimmt Damm- oder Brückenbauer. Man erkennt ihn dann an der schnörkeligen und verspielten Archetektur!


----------



## route61 (25. April 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> @yogi
> Weißt du schon, wo du rumcruisen willst?
> Zwecks der alten Nummer, später für kürzer am Spot. Trage mich schon mal ein.



Genau, Die Schrammen an meinem (geschundenen) Körper sind kaum noch auszumachen, brauchen dringend Erneuerung !!!

BIMO

der schwätzer


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2011)

Das schreit förmlich nach dem Brombeer-Trail - hier seien dem König Einfaltsreichtum und nachwachsende Rohstoffe selbst überlassen...


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2011)

Entchen, wir fahren Richtung Hardtburg!


----------



## Bleiente (26. April 2011)

Wäre 19:00 am Parkplatz Hardtburg ok kalkuliert.


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2011)

Schau mal IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Entchen, wir fahren Richtung Hardtburg!



Ich versuch meine Holde Richtung Schavener Heide zu lotsen (wenn sie es mitmacht). Wird bei uns `ne Einsteiger-ich-fahr-alleine-und-probier-die-Finger-aus-Tour. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich, ich kenne mich ja nicht aus und könnte auch falsch abbiegen. Aber das könnte dann  enden. Und damit ist ja keinem geholfen.

Wünsch euch viel Spass.


----------



## yogi71 (26. April 2011)

Danke, Deiner Frau und Deinen Fingern auch vieeeel spass


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2011)

Na schaun wir mal, welcher der beiden Mitfahrer mehr meckert.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (26. April 2011)

So, nach fast 25 km und 350 hm wieder zurück. Hat sich tapfer geschlagen, die Holde. Und die Hand scheint auch wieder in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Bleiente (26. April 2011)

Also bei uns Zuhause (trotz des Spielergebnis, ist *er* ganz ruhig) meckert nur mein unterer Rückenanteil, werd ihn wohl wegschmeißen müssen. Hoffe, dass der Rest noch vor dem Vollerglühen des Abendsterns die heimeligen Hallen erreicht hat. Wie wir jetzt wissen, war heute 20:42:00 SU.


----------



## route61 (26. April 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> ... Wie wir jetzt wissen, war heute 20:42:00 SU.



Kann ich voll bestätigen 

Also bei mir ca. 50 km 640 hm. 

Meinen Schnitt hab ich noch aufgebessert, in dem ich in Erwartung des versprochenen Abendessens extra stark in die Pedale getreten hab' um nicht zu spät zu kommen - vergebens .
Also erst mal ein großes Radler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danke an Yogi für die weise Trailauswahl, sowie "Quietsche"-Ente und Markus für die nette Gesellschaft.

Ein Erfolgserlebnis: Den Kreuztrail ohne Absteigen ***selbstaufdieschulterklopf***

Grüße
der schwätzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2011)

schon Wahnsinn, im Flachland 150Hm zu schaffen! Bist wahrscheinlich eine andere Tour gefahren! Wir hatten keine 640Hm!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872
@Pete, guckst Du! Leider nur Handyfotos



Da waren wir auch,



A-Trail lässt sich mom super fahren, man kann dort Gas geben
Bergauf gab es dann nicht immer lächelnde Gesichter




Aber schön war es.


----------



## route61 (27. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> schon Wahnsinn, im Flachland 150Hm zu schaffen! Bist wahrscheinlich eine andere Tour gefahren! Wir hatten keine 640Hm!
> ...
> ...


 
Ich kann Dir ja mal den aufgezeichneten Track zeigen bzw. schicken. Vielleicht klären wir das auf.


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2011)

Die Hm stimmen auf den Garmins nie! Deshalb runterladen und mit nem Tool auf dem PC nacharbeiten, Dann bekommst Du die richtigen Hm.


----------



## route61 (27. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Hm stimmen auf den Garmins nie! Deshalb runterladen und mit nem Tool auf dem PC nacharbeiten, Dann bekommst Du die richtigen Hm.


 
Ich habe die in Google Earth geladen und dort ausgewertet. Da meine Aufzeichnung relativ grob ist (wenig Punkte), werden immer die Sehnen von Punkt zu Punkt gezogen, was ja dann eher zu wenig Strecke und Höhe ergibt, als zu viel.

Ich schau mir den Track heut' Abend nochmal an, vielleicht ist ja irgendwas drin, was ich übersehen hab.


----------



## yogi71 (27. April 2011)

Freitag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2011)

Sehr schön! Meine Lieblingskurve  Der Raps ist im Moment wirklich unschlagbar - dann lieber auffem Handyfoto als nur darüber reden hören, recht so!


----------



## route61 (27. April 2011)

Also nochmal zum Mitschreiben:

             hm   km   dauer
bleiente: 425  18,3  1:45
conbey:  592  36,5  2:55
route61: 629  47,8  3:29

Was conbey mehr gefahren ist, weil er falsch abgebogen ist, ist nicht berücksichtigt.
Bei Yogi noch etwas mehr als bei conbey, weil er zurückgefahren ist um conbey zu suchen.


----------



## Conbey (27. April 2011)

Ihr mit euren Höhenangaben! Wenn ich nach dem Gefühl in meinen Beinen gehe, waren es mindestens 1000 Höhenmeter!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Hm stimmen auf den Garmins nie! Deshalb runterladen und mit nem Tool auf dem PC nacharbeiten, Dann bekommst Du die richtigen Hm.



Über das Tool will gesprochen werden, allerwertester PC-Meister.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2011)

Wenn Durchlaucht erlauben kann ich Knecht Robin auch eine Kurzeinweisung in GTA nebst Kaltgetränk(en) geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. April 2011)

Nur wenn ich dabei sein darf! man lernt nieeeee aus


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. April 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn Durchlaucht erlauben kann ich Knecht Robin auch eine Kurzeinweisung in GTA nebst Kaltgetränk(en) geben.



Findest du denn überhaupt Zeit neben deinem Projekt? Apropos, wie sagt man, ein Loch in der Wand ist ein Loch in der Wand und kein Projekt.



yogi71 schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich dabei sein darf! man lernt nieeeee aus



Willst du dann auch ein Kaltgetränk(e)? Habe da zufällig welche übrig.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2011)

Dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns doch mal mitm Lappi auf den GTA Session. Ist aber eigentlich in zwei Minuten erklärt. Was uns aber nicht abhalten sol weitere 5 Minuten Kaltgetränke zu eliminieren  

Projekt läuft ! Schau mal in Richtung Westen, da wo der grooooße gelbe Kran aus den Dächern rausragt, da startet das Projekt


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. April 2011)

Also wir waren Montag mal beim Projekt, und da stand lediglich ein kleeeeeeiner oranger Bagger. Wart ma, geh mal vom Dach aus gucken....




Nee, seh ich nicht. Könnte aber an dem Gebirge zwischen unseren Orten liegen. Du weißt, 9hm.


----------



## Bleiente (28. April 2011)

> km   dauer
> bleiente: 425  18,3  1:45
> conbey:  592  36,5  2:55
> route61: 629  47,8  3:29]


Korintenkacken ist Klasse!!! 
< 18.30 km = Beine quitschen/Knartzen (Bleiente)
< 36.00 km = Beine sagen Bescheid ( Marcus)
Wichtig es war lustig


----------



## route61 (28. April 2011)

Zur Erinnerung:



yogi71 schrieb:


> schon Wahnsinn, im Flachland 150Hm zu schaffen! Bist wahrscheinlich eine andere Tour gefahren! Wir hatten keine 640Hm!
> 
> ...



Es ging mir eigentlich nur darum, zu dokumentieren, daß wir tatsächlich so viel gefahren sind, nicht ums Rosinenkötteln. Beim nächsten Mal knarzen die Beine nicht schon nach 425 Hm sondern erst nach 500, sofern Du nicht zu lange wartest. Ohne Fleisch kein Preisch, oder wie war das noch 

Bis Dienstag vielleicht. Am Freitag fahr' ich 'ne Tour mit 'ner Nicht-Mountainbikerin


Der "Schwätzer"


----------



## route61 (28. April 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Korintenkacken ist Klasse!!!
> < 18.30 km = Beine quitschen/Knartzen (Bleiente)
> < 36.00 km = Beine sagen Bescheid ( Marcus)
> Wichtig es war lustig



Ach ja, (lustig) das war es in der Tat. Das Foto von Dir in Pete's Lieblingskurve zeigt nicht nicht so gut, wie technisch anspruchsvoll die wirklich ist. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich nicht absteigen muß, und das ist bis jetzt erst einmal passiert.


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2011)

> Projekt läuft ! Schau mal in Richtung Westen, da wo der grooooße gelbe Kran aus den Dächern rausragt, da startet das Projekt


Geht der Hubert wirklich auf ÖL?


----------



## yogi71 (29. April 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Willst du dann auch ein Kaltgetränk(e)? Habe da zufällig welche übrig.



Deshalb will ich ja dabei sein!

Aber Hubi wollte mal wegen grillgartenbeisammensitztechnischem Termin gucken, lass es uns damit verbinden! Das machen wir zu unserem Projekt.

*Kein Zweifel ! Ich bin komm aus der Voreifel !

*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. April 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... Beim nächsten Mal knarzen die Beine nicht schon nach 425 Hm sondern erst nach 500, sofern Du nicht zu lange wartest. Ohne Fleisch kein Preisch, oder wie war das noch
> ...
> Der "Schwätzer"



Ohh, ein Déja vu. 
@ Bleiente: Ich hab da auch mal`n Trainingstip mitten im Berg gekriegt: "Fährst du dreimal die Woche 500 hm, dann wird das auch alles besser und nicht mehr so anstrengend." 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Deshalb will ich ja dabei sein!
> 
> Aber Hubi wollte mal wegen grillgartenbeisammensitztechnischem Termin gucken, lass es uns damit verbinden! Das machen wir zu unserem Projekt.
> 
> ...



So langsam fang ich an, die Projekte zu mögen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (29. April 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Geht der Hubert wirklich auf ÖL?



Ich glaub schon. Wahrscheinlich will er jedem, der an seinen Touren teilnimmt, für die Anreise ein paar Liter Super schenken. Bei den Spritpreisen kommt ja sonst keiner mehr.

Vielen Dank Hubert, du bist so selbstlos.


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2011)

Da will ich auch mal ins Bohrloch pinkeln! Heißer Tip für unsere "Harzer Roller"  Geländesichtung möglich in HR3, Fr. 29.4. um 20.15 Uhr: *Vom Brocken bis zum Inselsberg* - Lasst die Lautstärke schön auf 0, läuft unter "Musikalische Reisquiz"... LG, der Pete, noch bespasst vom Harvesterroutenersterfinder...


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2011)

Einer Interesse am Nachmittag ein bisschen Hoppel-Poppel in Satzvey zu veranstalten? Tuet euch kund! LG, der noch-im-Büro-Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. April 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Über das Tool will gesprochen werden, allerwertester PC-Meister.



Da erlaub ich mir mal, mich selbst zu zitieren. Aber ich glaub, ich PC-Meister hab es geschafft. Nichts destotrotz können wir gerne das Projekt beibehalten.


----------



## yogi71 (30. April 2011)

Morgen ne Runde. Schaut mal in die IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Mai 2011)

Schaust du auch IG.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2011)

Sonnige Runde auf vieeeeeeeeelen heimischen Trails, alle mal wieder zügig befahren! Schön wie immer.







Leider mussten ein paar Stechmücken dran glauben.




ca.50km und 600Hm bei traumhaftem Wetter. Danke an JU






Das nächstemal wieder in fremden Revier.

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2011)

> ca.50km und 600Hm bei traumhaftem Wetter. Danke an JU


 Die *J*unge *U*nion? Wir waren doch bisher so herrlich unpolitisch!


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonnige Runde auf vieeeeeeeeelen heimischen Trails, alle mal wieder zügig befahren! Schön wie immer....



Und - irgendwelchen Moutainbikern begegnet..?


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Gaaaaaaaaanz vielen, wo haben wir Dich verpasst! Es war mächtig voll!


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Mai 2011)

Unweit des Hahnenberges auf einer FAB .


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Echt? Ohhh verzeiht meine Blindheit! Bestimmt zu Fuß?


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Mai 2011)

Nein. Sogar in Gruppenstärke (na ja, 2 Radl) auf dem Bike .


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Dann war ich von der Sonne geblendet! 

Ich passe demnächst besser auf!


----------



## AnjaR (2. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das nächstemal wieder in fremden Revier.
> 
> Yogi


 
Na dann kommt zu uns ins Naafbachtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine gute Idee! Schau mal in meine Planung


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann war ich von der Sonne geblendet!
> 
> Ich passe demnächst besser auf!



Da sind keine Erklärungsversuche notwendig, weil: jede Bikegruppe hat ihren "optischen Blickfänger". Der war gestern ganz bestimmt nicht ich! Insoweit mein vollstes Verständnis bzw. ich hätte mich selbst auch nicht gesehen...


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2011)

Der war bei uns wohl ich!  Bei Dir kann ich mich schwach erinnern!


----------



## route61 (3. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonnige Runde auf vieeeeeeeeelen heimischen Trails, alle mal wieder zügig befahren! Schön wie immer. ...
> ...
> Das nächstemal wieder in fremden Revier.
> 
> Yogi


 
Da hätte ich einen Vorschlag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11699

Grüße

der "schwätzer"


----------



## route61 (3. Mai 2011)

Die Tour in der Ville, die ich für Sonntag geplant habe, bin ich mal heute abend größtenteils gefahren. Waren 52 km in 3 1/2 Stunden bei strammem Tempo. Ich denke, ich muß da noch was rausnehmen, weil ich nämlich selbst nicht alles geschafft hab in der Zeit. Höhenmeter netto ca. 500, beachtlich für das Flachland, nicht?

Grüße

der schwätzer


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2011)

Mit Conbey und ~Tom~ zu einer schönen Trainingsrunde, die etwas zu lang wurde. Dafür die schönsten Trails mitgenommen. Der Ein oder Andere hatte ein Erfolgserlebnis und bekam das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.Am Ende waren die Zwei froh wieder Yogis Castle zu sehen. Danke Euch, das hat mal wieder vieeeeel Spass gemacht, ganz nach unserem Motto.






Werde morgen eine Tour für Sonntag einstellen!

Yogi​


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2011)

Wollte dieses Jahr wieder die Ahrtaltour ab BAM anbieten. Gleiche Tour wie die letzten beiden Jahre. ca.70km und etwas über 1000Hm. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Interesse?


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Mai 2011)

Wann denn so ungefähr? Weil meine Kondition ist noch nicht so, also ob ich das überleben würde


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2011)

Yeah, Baby, brems ihn ein!  Wir hatten auch letztjährig das Event 113 Km Ahrabwärts (netto 73Km auf Talsohle) aber die Bahnkarte in Remagen musste ich mit der Zunge reinschieben weil die anderen Körperorgane den Entwertungsautomaten nicht mehr erreichen konnten respektive Luftpumpe kein akzeptiertes Hilfsmittel mehr war - ganz getreu dem Spruch: Go Big or Go Home... Gehst du mit dem Künni scouten - kannst du deine Fitness outen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2011)

@Yogi: Ich weiss, du wollst ja nur spielen....


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2011)

jaja, wer ist den morgen dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2011)

> jaja, wer ist den morgen dabei?


 Seht ihr, datt mein' ich! Direkt leistungsorientiert abgewatscht!....


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2011)

So schlimm war dat doch nicht, aber das sollten wir ZWEI mal wiederholen.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2011)

> So schlimm war dat doch nicht, aber das sollten wir ZWEI mal wiederholen.


 Datt mit Zunge Entwerten von Fahrkarten?


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2011)

jenau, dat hat Dir doch gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2011)

Je nach Sonneneinfallwinkel hab' ich jetzt noch den Stempel auffe Zunge!


----------



## Bleiente (6. Mai 2011)

> wer ist den morgen dabei?


Ich, und bringe noch ein bis zwei Einbremser mehr mit.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2011)

Yes, hab den A-trail eingeplant! Kann sein das wir fünf Minuten später am Parkplatz eintrffen!


----------



## AnjaR (6. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Je nach Sonneneinfallwinkel hab' ich jetzt noch den Stempel auffe Zunge!


 
Ha, der Pete mit Zungentatoo .


----------



## Bleiente (6. Mai 2011)

> Kann sein das *wir* fünf Minuten später am Parkplatz eintrffen!


Hilfe jetzt spricht er schon im Pluralis Majestatis


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ha, der Pete mit Zungentatoo .



Jenau, Anja - auffe Haut kann doch heut jeder, da muss mann neue Wege be"drucken" - ausserdem immer ein Unikat, weil der Ticker im Bahnentwerter weiterläuft... Mandeltattoo stark im Kommen, dazu muss der Geübte aber quasi den Kiefer aushängen und das Apparillo fast schon "schlucken"... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## AnjaR (6. Mai 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jenau, Anja - auffe Haut kann doch heut jeder, da muss mann neue Wege be"drucken" - ausserdem immer ein Unikat, weil der Ticker im Bahnentwerter weiterläuft... Mandeltattoo stark im Kommen, dazu muss der Geübte aber quasi den Kiefer aushängen und das Apparillo fast schon "schlucken"... LG, der Pete


 
He, dann muss ich doch bald mal zu Euch kommen, um das live zu sehen.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> He, dann muss ich doch bald mal zu Euch kommen, um das live zu sehen.
> Gruß
> Anja



Latürnich, gerne und jederzeit 
Heute 5:30 Uhr, Tatort Büttgenbacher See, 1 Enduro, 3 Angler, 1 Pete, 1 Überschlag - Dank an alle Beteiligten (ach, den Holzstumpf im tiefen Gras fast vergessen, lieber Simon!)


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Mai 2011)

Nicht witzig garnicht witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Nicht witzig garnicht witzig


Vergiss es!


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist auch nicht witzig 
Was denn


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2011)

Du hast aber 'nen verdammt unwitzigen Tag erwischt, Hasi! Ich empfehle morgens vor'm Frühstück mal 'nen gepflegten Überschlag - da sind Körper und Geist eins (oder zwei, oder drei...)


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Mai 2011)

Ehrlich???? Habe ich wohl vergessen


----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2011)

So, für morjen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Bleiente (9. Mai 2011)

> So, für morjen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


Du bist aber flott
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ist die Bremse denn schon wieder ganz?


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2011)

Alternativ mal über den Tellerrand geschaut; kuckst Du hier:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17073983"]What is Mountainbiking about? on Vimeo[/ame]
Da wird ordentlich - nach meiner Perspetive  - auf den Punkt gebracht um was es gehen kann beim Biken.... bitte logischerweise mal unter dem Veröffentlicher des Videos "Filme von Draussen" scouten - da wird ordentlich Unterhaltung angeboten - kuckst Du mal....


----------



## route61 (9. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wollte dieses Jahr wieder die Ahrtaltour ab BAM anbieten. Gleiche Tour wie die letzten beiden Jahre. ca.70km und etwas über 1000Hm. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Interesse?



Interesse hab ich großes. Bin allerdings so weit noch nicht gefahren bei den Höhenmetern. Die 70 km hab ich am WE geschafft, alledings im "Flachland": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=138274 bzw. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8293532&postcount=551

Jetzt muss ich mit Bergziege Christiane (Gerd hat das Knie kaputt) noch die Höhenmeter trainieren und meiner Teilnahme steht nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2011)

Bald ist es soweit......und es geht ab Richtung Harz. habt Ihr schon gepackt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (10. Mai 2011)

Gepackt ja....mein neuer Sattel kommt wohl spätestens am Donnerstag,wat nu,ohne testen drauf...oder den unbequemen der drauf ist,druff lassen....
Denke ich nehm den Neuen,schlimmer kann es nicht werden 
Neue Reifen sind auch mit im Paket!!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2011)

Pack alles ein!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2011)

Na, wenn der Onkel Tom seinen Sattel in DEM Gelände einfährt - ich sehe ett schon kommen (links und rechts die beiden Kumpels aussem Satter-ErFahrungs-Forum mit ähnlichen Ansichten...) Kuckst Du dich hier wund:




Ich nehm' Montagecreme mit - datt soll die ersten Schmerzen lindern - wird er zumindest wieder flutschig.....


----------



## Bleiente (10. Mai 2011)

Nix gepackt, gebe mir eine last minute Packung.
Für den Tom nehme ich aber noch ne Tube Popocreme mit.


----------



## route61 (10. Mai 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> yogi71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wollte dieses Jahr wieder die Ahrtaltour ab BAM  anbieten. Gleiche Tour wie die letzten beiden Jahre. ca.70km und etwas  über 1000Hm. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Interesse?
> ...



Ahrtal ich komme!!!

Am Ende wurden es heute schon mal 601 Höhenmeter auf 57 km brutto (Christiane 578 hm auf 49 km).

Von Büllesheim über Weidesheim am Munitionsbunker durch den Wald bis Vier Winde und weiter fast bis Hilberath. Dann Richtung Westen durch den Flamersheimer Wald und Steinbachtal über Schweinheim zurück.

Danke Christiane, ohne Dich hätt' ich's nicht geschafft


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2011)

So, Freunde. Der Harz kann kommen, gestern die Bettys aufgezogen und befüllt! Bremsen sind startklar! Die Roten dauert noch, kommen nach dem Harz.
Neeeee wat freu ich mich,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (11. Mai 2011)

Bevor ich's vergesse:

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß im Harz, mit tollem Wetter und ohne große "Verluste" und immer einen mindestens handbreiten Trail unter den Pneus.


Bis bald

der "schwätzer"


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2011)

Leute, es gibt noch ne Überraschung im harz!  Das gibt was!


----------



## Bleiente (11. Mai 2011)

> Leute, es gibt noch ne Überraschung im harz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer, was, Justin Bieber? Da würde auch die Kleene mitkommen wollen. 
Aber ich, nehm nur frische rheinische Luft als Doping für die Reifen mit.

*P.s. Was für ne Überaschung denn? Bin gar nicht neugierig.*


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2011)

... und ich sage nix, bis morgen


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2011)

Mist, im Gegensatz zu seinen Reifen hält ER dicht! Na datt wird 'ne unruhige Nacht....


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2011)

aber nur für dich!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn's nachts in den heimischen Büschen raschelt - nitt fürchten, Yogi, datt sind nur wir... Wir halten dem Druck auf datt Jeheimnis nicht mehr Stand! Bitte Ralli informieren, unter Druck beissen wir zurück!


----------



## Bleiente (12. Mai 2011)

Alles prepaired und
wir sehen uns morgen dort


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2011)

Sie meinte bestimmt: Be Prepaid... Ihr Söldner!


----------



## route61 (13. Mai 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Alles prepaired und
> wir sehen uns morgen dort


 
Ich nehme an, das da in der Mitte ist der Brocken, habe ich recht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (16. Mai 2011)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Ihr bei der "Tour der Hoffnung" auch Musik macht. 

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/konzert


----------



## Bleiente (16. Mai 2011)

*Wir sind turuck.*
Und schön waren sie, die Steine im Harz. Kenne sie fast alle mit Namen (Kleiner, Großer, Größer), hier den Einen für die Spielpause.


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2011)

.....und viele gaaaaaaanz groß


----------



## AnjaR (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Ihr Spaßfahrer,

ich hoffe Ihr seid alle wieder wohlbehalten in heimischen Gefielden gelandet. Das WE war absolut spitze, nur zu kurz. 
Danke, dass wir uns Euch anschließen durften. 

Bis bald im Wald

Anja + Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ihr Überraschungsgäste,

wir sind alle wieder gesund zuhause! Im Bikepark haben wir es noch mal so richtig krachen lassen, ich bin den Wurmberg an dem Tag ein zweitesmal hochgefahren! Perfekt war es mal wieder, selbst das Wetter war Klasse! Harz 2012 wird kommen.
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2011)

hornoc schrieb:


> Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Ihr bei der "Tour der Hoffnung" auch Musik macht.
> 
> http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/konzert



Datt willst Du nicht wirklich hören! 

Schliesse mich allen Vorfraktionen an - kämpfe jetzt noch mit dem Adrenalinpegel von der North-Schorle.... dass hier hätt' den einen oder anderen Youngster vielleicht vorm Baum der Erkenntnis geretten, kuckst Du Not-to-do-Liste:


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2011)

...und alles richtig gemacht hammer's auch - Montag bei 6°+ und NieselPiesel retourniert vom Wurmberg nach NRW...


----------



## Dart (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Ihr Rider,

nun seid Ihr auch wieder zurück, hoffentlich alle an einem Stück. 

Habt Ihr noch ein paar Bäche zum Spielen gefunden    ???

Irgendwie hatte ich kaum Zeit zum fotografieren. Ein paar Bilder habe ich bei mir eingestellt.

Danke auch von mir, dass wir Euch überraschen durften


----------



## Bleiente (17. Mai 2011)

> hoffentlich alle an einem Stück.


Mir tut nix mehr weh


> Habt Ihr noch ein paar Bäche zum Spielen gefunden    ???


Nein leider nicht, war zu trocken am Sonntag.


> Irgendwie hatte ich kaum Zeit zum fotografieren. Ein paar Bilder habe ich bei mir eingestellt.


Wir/ich um so mehr, müssen noch furchtbar sortieren. Und was die Videos betrifft, da lässt der Jürgen keinen -auch Betroffene- nicht dran (mein Schatz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (17. Mai 2011)

Die Teilnehmer auf der Villa Hügel




P.s. Dank an den Wanderer, der um die Uhrzeit noch verfügbar war.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2011)

Dart schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Rider,
> 
> nun seid Ihr auch wieder zurück, hoffentlich alle an einem Stück.
> 
> ...



...tja, irgendwie fehlte die Zeit zum Fotografieren weil wir alles abgeritten haben was das Unterholz hergab... Danke! -dass Ihr da wart - dass Ihr den Brocken zwecks Überraschung hinterrücks pedaliert seid - dass Ihr so zünftig mitgestrampelt seid - dass Ihr den Micha quasi den Bersch hochgeredet habt (@Anja: Danke³) Jederzeit wieder, hiermit Verleihung der Multikultifähigkeit (Wir haben ja auch Nix-Kölner in unseren Reihen....) Lieber Gruss, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2011)




----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2011)

Für Freitag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Mai 2011)

Ich versuche da zu sein. Mit Vorbehalt kann man ja leider nicht zusagen


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Spaßfahrer,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr seid alle wieder wohlbehalten in heimischen Gefielden gelandet. Das WE war absolut spitze, nur zu kurz.
> Danke, dass wir uns Euch anschließen durften.
> ...



Wie ich sehe geht es dem Nacken besser  
.... wie sieht es mit der Terrasse aus 
.... wann kommt die Supi-Trail Runde bei dir/euch 
.... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (18. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe geht es dem Nacken besser
> .... wie sieht es mit der Terrasse aus
> .... wann kommt die Supi-Trail Runde bei dir/euch
> .... Fragen über Fragen


 

Dem Nacken geht's besser, aber nicht gut, hat am WE etwas gelitten.

Die Terrasse sieht gut aus, es fehlen nur noch ein paar Feinheiten

Für die Supi-Trail Runde ist Jörg zuständig, kommt aber bestimmt.

@ Pete
Schön hast Du das geschrieben. (Ich hab gar nicht so viel gequatscht)


LG Anja


----------



## Bleiente (18. Mai 2011)

> (Ich hab gar nicht so viel gequatscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Micha sprach von einer nahezu hypnotischen Auffahrt


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2011)

Eine Auswahl an Fotos der Harztour 2011 sind online!
*http://jffr.de/index.php?option=com_phocagallery&view=category&id=58&Itemid=28
*Tourbericht und Videos dauern noch!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2011)

Schön war es im Bikepark Braunlage






Viele komische Gestalten vor Einem:



Jörg auf der Wippe



Etwas Stau



unsere Lieblingsbeschäftigung:
PAUSE




Teils sehr dynamisch (sah jedenfalls so aus)






Danke Euch für das geile WE:
Es waren dabei.
AnjaR
Bleiente
dart
Pete04
~tom~
Micha
Yogi71
Jan
Bianca


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2011)

Schön verlinkt, mein Guter  Da man unterm Fullface kein Grinsen sieht muss ich's mir wohl aufkleben... Sieht ja auffem Trail teilweise aus wie der Silbersurfer... Seeehr umfassende Fotoeinbindung - hier hat Dilentantissmus keine Chance... Ein anonymer Bachquerer...
__________________________________________________________
Ich gehöre zu den gemütlichen EinBeinBachQuerern...Alles eine Frage der Technik


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2011)

Sie ist heute angkommen!
Hope Tech M4 limited Edition red
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/144/lang/x/kw/Hope/


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2011)

Huch, unverhüllter Porno in des Königs Fahrzeugstall! Skandal! Fußfessel! Das Auge mag es kaum trennen - Bremsleitung oder Duschschläuche???


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2011)

Duschschläuche


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2011)

Danke an meine Mitfahrer gestern! Lockere gemütliche Runde. Nice WE.
Yogi


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Mai 2011)

Hab mal für Morgen  ne Runde ab Birkhof reingesetzt!
Hoffe es bleibt trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (22. Mai 2011)

Da sich niemand eingetragen hatte fahre ich jetzt schon....soll ja wohl noch was runter kommen gegen Mittag!
Dann wird vielleicht die Regentonne mal wieder voll


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2011)

Ich rechne mir einfach mal was an - 5.000 Hm im Berliner Olympia-Stadion gegen Zebras gerungen - U-Bahn-fahren bis der Arzt kommt- datt kann man mit bekannten Verdächtigen einfach nicht reissen (braucht's so gefühlt 50.000 für) und gesungen hammer auch!


----------



## Bleiente (26. Mai 2011)

@Yogi
Ringe noch mit Morgen, wenn nicht all zuviel Wasser vom Himmel fällt, bin ich dabei. 
P.s. an der Hardtburg soll es ja nicht *so*viele felsige Bikerfallen geben.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2011)

Gemischte Radtouren, vorwiegend hanglastig? Geht doch, direkt mal Mutti zeigen!
http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite/en_INT/Video/Raging-all-the-way-021242789145334


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2011)

Meinste mami interessiert sich dafür noch?

Onkel Pete! Wann Termin für Tubless?


----------



## yogi71 (29. Mai 2011)

Feines Ründchen bei herlichem Sonnenschein und netter Begleitung! EU-Hardtwald-BilligerWald-Kommern-Rissdorf-Kreuzweingarten usw.

Dank an alle Mitfahrer!

Yogi


----------



## Bleiente (29. Mai 2011)

> Meinste mami interessiert sich dafür noch?


Neeeeeee, bloß nicht !!!!!
Aber Sportsfreund, jetzt ist aber Schluß mit mit Mutti oder Mami, sonst komme ich demnächst mit Kittel (karriert oder geblümt) zum Spot, mit eingearbeiteten Protektoren versteht sich. Da werdet iht glatt blind


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2011)

Cool, geführte Kitteltouren! Da ist ja alles wie bei Mutti!




You can't always shoot what you want....


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2011)

*BIKEPARKS VERSAUEN BIKER'S EINSTELLUNG
*
Nu sech, ist wirklich so... Musste gestern abend feststellen dass mein Homietrail in seiner epischen Breite extremst geschrumpft ist - wenn man einmal 5Minuten+ erdwärts geschreddert ist sind 1,5 Minuten ja noch nitt mal mehr die Mehrwertsteuer... Also zünftig entweder mindestens 3x die Ville hoch oder Handtuch schmeissen.... Ett ist aber auch gar furchtbar erstmalig dem Vollausschlag des eigenen Dämpfers beizuwohnen... War das ein geiles Stück Harz, ihr Mäuse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2011)

Will wieder hin!


----------



## AnjaR (31. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Will wieder hin!


 
Ich auch!!!!!

Habt Ihr dieses WE nicht Lust auf ein Auswärtsspiel ins schöne Naafbachtal?

LG Anja


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ist doch CTF in Elsenborn für nen guten Zweck. Da simmer dabei.
Schaust Du hier:
http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=17


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe wir sehn und diesmal bei Rita, habe Start um 10 Uhr angepeilt.
Ihr erkennt mich an Helm, Bauheische, Bauschohn und Bleistift hinterm Ohr geklemmt.
Sieht in etwa so aus:


----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Mai 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wir sehn und diesmal bei Rita, habe Start um 10 Uhr angepeilt.



Das heißt ja Abfahrt um 09.00. Besprechen wir das morgen Abend bei `nem ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2011)

Können wir machen, werd aber morgen nicht mitfahren. Bimmel mal an wenn ihr im Epizentrum des Spasses und der Freude seit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (31. Mai 2011)

So wird es passieren, ich werde der Killerwade schon Einhalt gebieten.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich muss (will) renovieren!!!!  Viel Spass
@Robin, Morgen? Sonntag?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juni 2011)

Morgen muss ich ma schauen, wie ich aus dem Bett komme. Sonntag derzeit ja, schaust du IG.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2011)

Sonntag = Elsenborn. Robin soll ich dich mit Muttis Kombi mitschleppen ? Soll etwas feucht werden da is son Heckträger angebrachter als im Kofferaum oder ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sonntag = Elsenborn. Robin soll ich dich mit Muttis Kombi mitschleppen ? Soll etwas feucht werden da is son Heckträger angebrachter als im Kofferaum oder ?



Das ist wohl war, `nen Heckträger macht den Innenraum kaum dreckig. Wieviel Bikes trägt denn der Heckträger?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2011)

Also meiner bzw. Muttis trägt zwei ! Wenn der liebe Yogi noch mitkommt, wovon ich stark ausgehe  können wir eins noch in den Innenraum laden. Können wir ja aber auch kurzfristig noch am Samstag klären. Würd sagen wir halten mal 09:00 Uhr Abfahrt für Sonntag fest und machen Samstag abend kruze Telefonkonferenz oda ?


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2011)

Komme mit ungeputztem Bike, sieht dann in etwa so aus......


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Juni 2011)

So, Sonntag geht. Alle anderen Pläne sind zerschlagen.


----------



## AnjaR (3. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist doch CTF in Elsenborn für nen guten Zweck. Da simmer dabei.
> Schaust Du hier:
> http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=17


 
Klingt super!!!!
Da unser Navi aber 150 km und über 2 Stunden Anfahrt berechnet, ist uns das dann leider doch etwas zu weit.
Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und einen guten Appetit danach.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2011)

Und reduziert im Team sinn mer auch noch... Werde nichts destotrotz noch einen Heller und 'nen Batzen bei Tante Rita für gehandicapten Majestix und die mich - oh Schmach - ob der Wetterwolken im Stich lassende Damenschar hinterlassen... hier geht's ja definitivo um 'ne gute Sache! Für Schulen bikend, der Pete (wartet's mal ab, bei unserem Bildungssystem biked in 10 Jahre Afrika für uns....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrZulo (5. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> bei unserem Bildungssystem biked in 10 Jahre Afrika für uns



 ich werf mich weg!


----------



## route61 (5. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Für Schulen bikend, der Pete (wartet's mal ab, bei unserem Bildungssystem biked in 10 Jahre Afrika für uns....)



Ich glaub eher frühestens in 15 ...

Die haben ja auch noch was aufzuholen, oder?



Das Wetter wär' mir egal, ich hab's nur verpeilt  rechtzeitig was zu organisieren, sonst wär' ich vielleicht mit gekommen.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2011)

Soderle, seit 6 Uhr ums Haus marodierend kein Sitzfleisch mehr besessen und früh der apokalyptischen Wettervorhersage trotzend Richtung Tante Rita gestartet - wie würde der Weltuntergang der Kachelmanns ausschauen... 
Erste Sichtung auf der Dreiborner Höhe: Diffus...Können Wetterfrösche so irren? - jedenfalls keine Hagel-, Schauer- und Blizzardkombinationen erkennbar....





Auf Seiten des Belgiers, im Gegenteil - staune mer HIER:




Frisch angekommen freundlich eingebongt worden und Singlestartend in die Weiten des Sibiriens Belgischer Soldaten - Vögelgezwitscher und Bremsenheimchen taten das Ihre um mich zu erheitern - da wurd  prompt von der Standortverwaltung noch befohlen den Tag happy zu nehmen....Erheitere hier:




OK, hammers die nächsten 300 Meter bei Tempo 30 gelacht - war datt befreiend (waren ja schliesslich 4 meckernde Damen zu Hause geblieben direkt nochmal 300 Meter ) Jetzt kams aber noch dicker:
der Standortchef hatte scheinbar eigene Vorstellungen über das Gebaren der Gäste - hier musste der Leser erst mal googeln....




Nu, sech... Aber da der Mensch sein Terrain so wunderbar hergeschenkt hat für den Guten Zweck...




...hab ich dann gaaaannz zart mal an seinen Büschen geknippst  Die Birke hatt's mir verziehen - und wenn's dem Festungschef dann besser geht... Höflich sein, mer sinn ja Gäste... Und bekommen hat mer's für das Lachen und Büschebefummeln:












...mal wieder 1a-lecker-Vennlandschaft wo mer auf unserer teutonischen Seite ausser vom Steg nich mal drin schnuppern darf - Landschaft satt, teils noch Morgennebel in den Waldpassagen aufsteigend, Sonne gerade noch erträglich satt für den frühstartenden Wurm! Da sach ich nur: DANKE, COMMANDANTE  das du einmal im Jahr der Tante Rita die Schlüssel gibst für uns Sonst-Nix-Dürfer! Bereichert, verschwitzt und besudelt, der Letz-häff-samm-Fann-Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (5. Juni 2011)

> waren ja schliesslich 4 meckernde Damen zu Hause geblieben


Boooaaah, dieser Klischeetreiber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> Soderle, seit 6 Uhr ums Haus marodierend kein Sitzfleisch mehr besessen  und früh der apokalyptischen Wettervorhersage trotzend Richtung Tante  Rita gestartet - wie würde der Weltuntergang der Kachelmanns  ausschauen...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2011)

Hupps, ich brauch jetzt dringend so 'ne Art Supermanntrikot...


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juni 2011)

Läuft etwas am Wochenende???


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2011)




----------



## route61 (8. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Läuft etwas am Wochenende???


 
Ja, ich muss endlich mal fahren (und schalten) lernen. Sonntag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trail & Ride 2 bei Vulkan-MTB, 15 km, 200 Hm, 5 h (~ 3 km/h)


----------



## AnjaR (8. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Läuft etwas am Wochenende???


 


Bikefestival Willingen
Wir werden voraussichtlich Freitag bis Montag dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Juni 2011)

Wollte eigentlich Sonntag hinfahren, entscheide ich aber kurzfristig


----------



## AnjaR (8. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich Sonntag hinfahren, entscheide ich aber kurzfristig


 
Meld dich, dann gibt's Kaffee an der blauen Kaffeebud


----------



## Bleiente (8. Juni 2011)

> Wollte eigentlich Sonntag hinfahren, entscheide ich aber kurzfristig


 ist ein weiter Weg, aber das Spektakel wär ne Überlegung wert. D.h. den Pete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lassen wir da zurück







und gehen bei Anja`s Kaffeebud was schlürfen.


----------



## AnjaR (8. Juni 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> ist ein weiter Weg, aber das Spektakel wär ne Überlegung wert. D.h. den Pete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


>


Werde euch den Zoll auf die Kaffeebud jagen um die Böhnchen zu verzollen - Sozialversicherungsausweis am Leib tragen....


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2011)

Bin raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (9. Juni 2011)

Sa. bis Mo. in der Gegend anwesent


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juni 2011)

Yiiiiiipiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yogi71 (14. Juni 2011)

Samstag die alljährliche Ahrtaltour!!! Start um 10 Uhr in Bad Münstereifel Bahnhof. Leichte Trails und Waldautobahn


----------



## WhiteBandit (14. Juni 2011)

und ich kann da nicht


----------



## route61 (14. Juni 2011)

Ist das diese Tour?



yogi71 schrieb:


> Wollte dieses Jahr wieder die Ahrtaltour ab BAM anbieten. Gleiche Tour wie die letzten beiden Jahre. ca.70km und etwas über 1000Hm. Wie sieht es bei Euch aus? Interesse?


 
Schade, bin das ganze Wochenende nicht da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Jetzt hab ich extra dafür trainiert ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Ist das diese Tour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIeso, zweimal die Woche 500hm und dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2011)

Auch einmal die Woche in Jeans 1600 Streckenmeter können helfen; die Lütte hat jedenfalls alles aus sich rausgepowert....




Startatmosphäre wie bei den Großen...




Platz 2 für die Semilütte...




....und im Prinzip alles Gewinner - was für ein geiler Ansporn...




Komplette Rückfahrt Dialoge à-la-nächstes-Jahr-schnapp-ich-mir-den Titel... Ganz großer Familiensport - nächstes mal hab' ich die Kuhglocke am Mann... LG, der Pete www.3-frauen-auffem-podest.de


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> WIeso, zweimal die Woche 500hm und dann klappt das schon.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte mal kurz 'ne Meinung in eigener Sache, lieber Robin, cry-it-out-loud inne IG....LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (15. Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder das will ich mir nächstes Jahr auch mal antun


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder das will ich mir nächstes Jahr auch mal antun



Dann tun mer das zusammen und maximieren den Spass auch für die Großen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (15. Juni 2011)

bin ich dabei


----------



## route61 (15. Juni 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


>


 
Wenn ich diese hämischen Kommentare lese, bin ich geneigt zu glauben, ihr hättet Yogi dazu gebracht, einen Termin auszusuchen, an dem ich auf keinen Fall kann.

Denkt wenigstens an mich, wenn Ihr auf der Rückfahrt die letzten 10 km abspult!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2011)

Was schwebt dir vor - Andachten? Kreuzwegverherrlichungen? Hier könntest du per Vote zwischen Statio 1-14 wählen...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand im Euskirchener Umland zufällig per Radio von der Einrichtung eines Bikespots gehört? Ein Bekannter sagte mir gestern da wäre ein Kurzbericht im Lokalradio gewesen... Irgendwelche wissenden Locals? Oder doch nur eine Fehlinterpretation von Hubis Baustelle?


----------



## WhiteBandit (16. Juni 2011)

Was ist ein Bikespot? Schon mal auf der Seite von Radio Eu geguckt?


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2011)

ich kenn nur den "Dirtpark" im Stadtpark EU! Ein paar fein aufgeschüttete Erdhügel


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir vor - Andachten? Kreuzwegverherrlichungen? Hier könntest du per Vote zwischen Statio 1-14 wählen...


??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (16. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ??


 
Ich nehme an, er bezieht sich auf das hier:



route61 schrieb:


> Denkt wenigstens an mich, wenn Ihr auf der Rückfahrt die letzten 10 km abspult!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Was ist ein Bikespot? Schon mal auf der Seite von Radio Eu geguckt?


Eine bunte Ansammlung von Hügeln, in Erde geformten Sprüngen und Sanitätern...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ??


Route wollte das wir an ihn denken - ich hab' da nur ein paar Gedenkensformen formuliert...


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Eine bunte Ansammlung von Hügeln, in Erde geformten Sprüngen und Sanitätern...



Dat kann ich Dir bei uns in EU zeigen! Ist ganz nett


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2011)

Zeig's mir, Baby!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2011)

Morgen 10 Uhr Start bei mir zuhause. Es geht Richtung Bad Münstereifel, Breidenbach, Ahltenahr, Vischeltal und über Steinbach wieder zurück! Entspanntes Tempo, da ich mit nem Testbike unterwegs sein werde. Wer Lust hat, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2011)

Kannsde dir aufm Rückweg in Kommern gleich deine zwei Stützen holen kommen, son bisschen Eisen am Fahrrat macht doch nüscht oda ?


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2011)

Das hört sich gut an ,lieber Hubert. Aber ich denke ich werde mit dem Vierrad vorbeikommen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2011)

Bimmel einfach vorher mal kurz durch, bin heute wahrscheinlich bis Mittag / Nachmittag mit dem Dachstuhl beschäftigt


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2011)

Melde mich. Fahre gegen neun meine Ahrtalrunde, ich denke das ich ein paar Stunden unterwegs sein werde. Ich ruf dich auf dem Handy an!

Ich glaub ich pack ma Regensachen ein, dat kann ja feucht werden!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Juni 2011)

Das kann nicht nur leider feucht werden, dass ist schon feucht. Was macht man da bloß mal wieder mit seinem Besuch? Fragen über Fragen. 
@ Yogi: wünsch dir viel Spass.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2011)

Zeig denen doch mal Vogelsang, Regenjacke eingepackt und jöh !
So ich bin dann mal aufm Dach


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Juni 2011)

Der Besuch ist nicht gut zu Fuss (oh, ein Reim, der war fein). Na, schaun `ma mal.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2011)

Danke Hubi, für Kaffee und Stützen!!!! 

So, was für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11147

Heute mal ein 29er ausgeführt! Klasse


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2011)

So, schöne Runde mit Simon. Richtung Hardtwald, Arloff, dicke Tönnes, Forsthaus Steinbach usw.
43km, knapp 700Hm in 2h14min. Wetter hat super gehalten, nur der Wind war etwas kräftig. 
Feststellung des Tages ist....auch mit einem 29er Bike kann man sich hinlegen.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juni 2011)

Ja kann mich nur anschliessen war echt eine Super Runde auch wenn ich vielleicht noch ein bisschen was langsam bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2011)

Wieso, 19,2er Schnitt ist doch gut


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juni 2011)

Ja stimmt wohl aber könnte besser sein


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2011)

Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch ! Wehe wenn ihr auch noch dem "Der-Schnitt-Muss-Hoch"-Wahn verfallt. De hauptsach ös doch et hätz eee de Tour is jod


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juni 2011)

Und die Knochen heil geblieben sind


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Zahlen sind Schall und Rauch ! Wehe wenn ihr auch noch dem "Der-Schnitt-Muss-Hoch"-Wahn verfallt. De hauptsach ös doch et hätz eee de Tour is jod



Rischtisch, aber Simon muss ja trainieren! Dem "Der-Schnitt-Muss-Hoch"-Wahn werde ich bestimmt net verfallen, kennst mich doch! Ich und schnell , bloss net! Du weißt doch Just for fun only.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, der Yogi hat den 20er-Schnitt eh' im Blut - lass die Jugend mal hecheln...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2011)

er hat gehechelt


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juni 2011)

Und wie


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2011)

Kann da nach wie vor nur den Trainingstip des Jahres zitieren: "... zweimal die Woche 500hm, dann klappt das schon !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. Juni 2011)

Und bei dreimal die Woche noch besser


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Und bei dreimal die Woche noch besser



Stell sich einer vor, es gibt Leute die fahren mit dem Fahrrad über die Berge zu nem großen Teich in Italien, die machen sowas vier bis fünf mal am Tag. Was müssen das für üble Schurken sein


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> pssst... hier
> 
> Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen



Hier darfste Spammen!

Bin auch schon angemeldet!!!!!!! Wir können auch bei Regen fahren, bin dabei!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2011)

Morgen jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen???

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus? freitag hätte ich vieeeel Zeit!


----------



## route61 (20. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen???
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am WE aus? freitag hätte ich vieeeel Zeit!



Morgen ja, Freitag hab ich schon 'was vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das Wetter sieht heute bescheiden aus, sollte es doch trocken sein, starten wir um 18.30 Uhr bei mir


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)

Bitte per PN oder Anruf melden, wenn jemand mitfährt


----------



## route61 (21. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Wetter sieht heute bescheiden aus, sollte es doch trocken sein, starten wir um 18.30 Uhr bei mir


 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 18:30 da sein, egal ob es trocken ist oder nicht.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)

Von oben trocken, wenn es regnet bleib ich im Haus!


----------



## route61 (21. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Von oben trocken, wenn es regnet bleib ich im Haus!


 
Wenn Du nach dem zweiten Klingeln nicht aufgemacht hast, fahr ich alleine weiter.

Die Bleche lass ich heute weg, die sind schon letztes Mal sauber geworden, nach der Regen-Tour. Gegen Spritzer auf die Kleidung oder ins Gesicht helfen sie eh nicht .


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach dem zweiten Klingeln nicht aufgemacht hast, fahr ich alleine weiter.
> 
> Die Bleche lass ich heute weg, die sind schon letztes Mal sauber geworden, nach der Regen-Tour. Gegen Spritzer auf die Kleidung oder ins Gesicht helfen sie eh nicht .



Wenn man Sie ein wenig verlängert schon !


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Juni 2011)

Ist doch Sommer!!!!! Da brauch man keine Bleche. Außerdem hat mir mal Einer, der bei mir in der Nähe hinter dem Gebirge wohnt, gesagt, dass von April bis Oktober ohne Bleche und in kurzer Hose gefahren wird. Kennst du den zufällig, Hubert ?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)

Da hat er ja Recht! Hubi die Stützen stehen wie eine Eins.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2011)

@fliewarobin: falsch ! isch hab jesacht von März bis November ! Aber dem Inegniööör is ja nix zu schwööör drum seis ihm verziehen !

@yogi: bei mir steht immer alles wie ne eins ! Ausser der Puttes der hänkt ein wenig nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2011)

Puttes = Gänserich??? Er schafft ett immer wieder aus der lebendijen Frittesprooch einen rauszuhauen... Warum hängt denn sein Gänserich?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> @yogi: bei mir steht immer alles wie ne eins ! Ausser der Puttes der hänkt ein wenig nach unten



Dann donn disch äns a bisje mi bewähje, dann jet der Puttes och widder fott!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2011)

Aaaaah;





ich hab's! Puttes = Plautze!!! Na, 'ne stehende Plautze hab' ich auch noch nicht gesehen - wieso hat denn ein aktiver Bauherr 'ne Plautze? Hat der schon den Schlüssel fertig???? Fragen über Fragen, ich geh' besser mal kucken....


----------



## route61 (21. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen???
> ....



Ründchen war Klasse (688 Hm, 56 km). Wahrscheinlich das selbe wie mit Simon am Sonntag aber nur einen 16er Schnitt. Hat mir gereicht. 

Danke für die nette Tour, Yogi!

@yogi: Auf den Schwalbe Reifen steht doch der minimale und maximale Druck drauf.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2011)

> das leben ist kurz


 ...und endet manchmal überraschend... Da kann auch ein 16er-Schnitt schon begeistern!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

So zügig waren wir??????
Ja war schön, kein Regen und der Untergrund OK.


----------



## route61 (22. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So zügig waren wir??????
> Ja war schön, kein Regen und der Untergrund OK.


 
Ich glaube, da waren die Pausen, das Aufpumpen und Batteriewechsel mit drin. Ich müsste mal das Mittelstück auswerten.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

Morgen 9.30 Uhr Start wieder bei mir!

Für Freitagabend 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2011)

Für heute am Morgen spontan das Materialfahrzeusch in Boppard bodenbündig geparkt um mit der Besseren Hälfte den Hügeln um Buchholz den Butcher (sx) aufzudrücken...Regen war prognostiziert - sinnflutartig - der Kenner schnappt sich datt Wetterradar und macht sich seine eigenen Kachelmann'schen Thesen (...der kommt frühestens um 1 Uhr mittags...) und fährt los....
Ab in den Shuttletrain und von Boppard aus ins schöne Thomastal, erst mal Forstweg bis zum Abwinken (den Spassvogel der das als Trail bezeichnet hat kaufen mer uns bei nächster Gelegenheit...) aber die Wetterlage wusste zu überzeugen...




...den hätte man sich fast schenken können wären mers net am Ende noch auf den VOLL verbotenen Kronprinzenweg geraten, teils handtuchbreit und unten direkt der Mörderbach (Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen...) Spassbringer! Bei zwei Wandervögeln naturalemente direkt einen schönen Tag gewünscht und keine Spannungen geerntet, vielen Dank! Somit zweiter Anlauf mit der konkurenzlosen DB (Sesselpupserlift kostet das 2,5fache) wieder hoch auf die Höhen des Golan...Wofür hat man eigentlich so 'ne GPS-Gurke? Jedenfalls nicht um alle 30Meter zu kontrollieren ob "man noch druff ist"... Vollkommen ungewollt erst mal versehentlich dem Sabelsberg auf den Gipfel gerückt;
Kommando zurück und diese wunderschöne Pausenbank gefunden - Originalschnitztext: Ruh' dich aus!




Gut, da war die Krawatte wegen Hin- und Hernavigierens dann gegessen und runter ging's ins Burdental; mal hier und dort versucht, den Fuss der Himmelsleiter gesehen und dem Herrn gedankt da nicht runtergekommen zu sein...




...eher was für Treppenfetischisten... ab hier war der Tipp was wert! Dem Bachtal folgend hatte der Trail schliesslich das handliche Format was man so mag - teils mal verbäumt




Hier brach' die Gute so schnell durchs Gehölz das der minderbemittelte Fotograf nur noch ausse Hüfte schiessen konnte, man verzeihe die fehlende Schärfe (hatt 'se im Original scho...) - fortan ging's schussfahrend' zu Tale (Deppen, wir!) - stetig windend und schön schmal, bis - ja, bis... zur Falle der Schwarzkittel




Gefühlt 6-8 Meter hatte die Wildferkels Orgie gefeiert und wegbreit 15-20 Zentimeter tief gegraben - fühlte sich aus 40km/h an wie das Eintauchen in die Erdatmosphäre - damit war der neue Schemel eingeweiht! Ich kam auf jeden Fall aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus' (wegen Versackens keine Warnung des folgenden Bleientchens mehr möglich, worauf selbige ebenfalls in Fango ging....)
Danach wechselte das Gelände in verwilderte Weinterrassen, erste Blicke auf den Rhein waren wieder möglich, es rankte und krautete wie im Amazonasdelta; mein LieblingsPic




Gerne und jederzeit wieder - der Shuttletrain fährt fast stündlich und pünktlich um 13 Uhr des Mittags öffneten sich beim Verstauen der Untersätze die Pforten des Himmels - haben wir mal wieder ein geiles Fensterchen genutzt! LG, der Pete, ersten Chainsuck in den Rahmen gebrannt (jetzt isser MEINER)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

Fein Fein, ich hab heute nicht viel zu schreiben und sagen....nur das ich bei Rideon was abgeholt habe:

Haibike BigCurve RC TwentyNiner


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

Pete,Entchen ich bin ein wenig neidisch, da wär ich doch gern mitgefahren und hätte den orangen Helm getestet!!!!!! 
Ich glaube Ihr hattet vieeeeeel Spass, will auch. Eben wieder Just for fun!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Absolution, Maître!  Teile Eintreffen von orange Buxe mit; wir werden voraussichtlich doch so 'ne Art Produktheirat durchführen müssen...


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2011)

Ja dat machen wir!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2011)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2011)

Yogi, ganz ehrlich, dat günstigere 29er gefällt optisch besser oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (22. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Haibike BigCurve RC TwentyNiner



Und dat Dingen hat auch noch gescheite Reifen (nicht nur von der Größe her)
Nach der Ferngesteuerten Sattelstütze wird wahrscheinlich erstmal der Reifen auf Fat Albert oder noch besser Racing Ralph umgerüstet. Bin mal gespannt ...

@yogi: Gestern Netto waren 640 Hm und 42 km in 2:32 h (16.6 km/h). Da wart Ihr am Sonntag wirklich schnell unterwegs. Kein Wunder, wenn Simon gehechelt hat 

@Pete: Toller Bericht ... köstlich. Und endlich jemand, der für den Blick auf's Regenradar eine Lanze bricht ...


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Yogi, ganz ehrlich, dat günstigere 29er gefällt optisch besser oder ?



Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so schön rüber, hätte es auch vor grünem Hintergrund belichten sollen! Wäre ja doof, wenn jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte!
Mir gefällt es, sieht in natura sehr edel aus und mal ne andere Farbe. Der LRS ist sowas von scharf.
Die Nobbys habe ich aufgezogen, da waren Racing Ralph drauf. Absenkbare Sattelstütze wird es nicht bekommen.

PS Braucht einer neue Schwalbe RacinRalph?? 29"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kommt auf dem Bild nicht so schön rüber, hätte es auch vor grünem Hintergrund belichten sollen! Wäre ja doof, wenn jeder den gleichen Geschmack hätte!
> Mir gefällt es, sieht in natura sehr edel aus und mal ne andere Farbe. Der LRS ist sowas von scharf.
> Die Nobbys habe ich aufgezogen, da waren Racing Ralph drauf. Absenkbare Sattelstütze wird es nicht bekommen.
> 
> PS Braucht einer neue Schwalbe RacinRalph?? 29"



Dat stimmt ! Ich heul ja immer noch ein wenig der silber polierten Optik meines ollen Ghosts hinterher, dat war auch was feines, vor allem pflegeleicht.

Mal schaun was es zur Belohnung für das fertiggestellte EIgenheim nächstes Jahr gibt. vielleicht brauch ich ja dann die Rasenden Ralfs. Aba erstma son Hochrad probefahrn


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn jemanden, der hat eins da stehen!  Das ist auch nur ein 48er Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2011)

Hm, dann muss ich mal sehn das ich in kürze bei demjenigen welchen vorbeischaue !


----------



## Michael140 (23. Juni 2011)

Schickes Riesenrad. Sowas gabes im 19. Jh schon einmal ;o)
Sogar in der Vertriderversion mit extra kleinem LR hinten.......
Macht ihr am Sonntag ne Tour? Carsten kommt aus Ludwigsburg und wir wollten ggf. mal wieder nach Altenahr


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hm, dann muss ich mal sehn das ich in kürze bei demjenigen welchen vorbeischaue !



Hoffe ich doch, wir haben auch noch grillen offen!

Hey Michael, 
wir fahren Sonntag allerdings nur im Euskirchener Umland, so 30-40km


----------



## route61 (23. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> Und dat Dingen hat auch noch gescheite Reifen (nicht nur von der Größe her)
> Nach der Ferngesteuerten Sattelstütze wird wahrscheinlich erstmal der Reifen auf Fat Albert oder noch besser Racing Ralph umgerüstet. Bin mal gespannt ...



Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil:

Die Racing Ralphs werden gegen "gescheite" Reifen ausgetauscht und die absenkbare Sattelstütze wird erst später dran gebaut. 

Ich glaube, Yogi ist in einen - gewissermaßen - Rausch verfallen. Das 29er lässt er nicht so schnell wieder stehen. Wenn er erst mal entdeckt hat, daß man damit auch technisch gut unterwegs sein kann - mit dem Bike verwachsen sozusagen - dann wird er kaum noch 'was anders fahren (wollen). So jedenfalls mein Eindruck von der heutigen Tour (80 km Richtung Ahrtal und zurück), wo er sichtlich die Geschwindigkeit genoss.
Danke übrigens an Yogi und Simon (und Gast Marco) für die nette Tour heute. Bei Euch bin ich immer gerne Gast. 'Freu mich schon auf's nächste Mal.

Einzelheiten zur Tour werden wir in Kürze von Simon auf der JFFR Seite lesen.


----------



## Bleiente (23. Juni 2011)

@Yogi
Für Freitag nix biken angesagt, nur Eiszeit, Hand-Gel. auf diesem ruhend


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2011)

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (23. Juni 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> @Yogi
> Für Freitag nix biken angesagt, nur Eiszeit, Hand-Gel. auf diesem ruhend


Ein grosser früherer Brühler Orthopäde hat mir für Gelenkentzündungen folgenden Rat gegeben:
20 min Eisbeutel (nicht direkt auf die Haut) drauflegen und danach warm halten (nicht wärmen). Könnte evtl. auch für Handgelenkverletzungen helfen. Mir hat's gut geholfen bei der Schulter


----------



## Michael140 (24. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiss sollte ein feuchtes Tuch zwischen Haut und Eis. Das transportiert die Kälte besser. Und Arnika hilft super.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

Kinners, mittlerweile liegt ja datt halbe Forum in Eis ... Da lohnt ja schon ein IG-eigener Eis-Cruncher.... So macht ein dezidiertes Fahrtraining wirklich Sinn! Im Auge haltend, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

Gestern war fein, Simon und Bertram haben sich um 9.30 Uhr bei mir eingefunden. Da keiner wußte, wo es hingeht und wie lange es wird, fuhren wir gut gelaunt los!
Es ging Richtung Hardtwald, rüber zur Steinbach. Im Hardtwald traffen wir noch nen einsamen MTB´ler mit dem Namen Marco, der uns dann noch ein ganzes Stück begleitet hat.
Von der Steinbach Richtung Scheuren, Hochtürmer, hier dann das ca.25% Steilstück nach oben. Das war schon nicht schlecht, man kann ja auch mal etwas hochfahren, was man sonst gern runterrauscht!
Oben angekommen wartete ich dann auf die Schieber,  



noch 500 Meter und es wurde eine Pause eingeschoben.Hier verabschiedete sich dann Marco, da er um 13 Uhr wieder zuhause sein musste. Danke Marco, ich hoffe man sieht sich wieder!
Noch ein wenig den Ausblick Richtung Lanzerath genossen und dann ab Richtung Ober und Unterkrälingen. Den Sahrbachtalweg mitgenommen, Richtung Kirchsahr dann vorbei am Radioteleskop Effelsberg. 
​ Auf halber Strecke deutete sich schon der erste k.o. an. Es war Simon der immer wieder nach einem Taxi suchte, hätte er zu Beginn der Tour gewusst wie lange es wird, wäre er zuhause geblieben. Meine Taktik niemanden vorher etwas über die Strecke zu sagen ging auf, da musste er jetzt durch.
Kurzer Stop am Teleskop, schnell ein paar Fotos



und gute gelaunt ging es über Scheuerheck Richtung Steinbach. Am Forsthaus Steinbach auf dem Asphaltstück die Durchnittsgeschwindigkeit noch etwas korrigiert und dann an der Steinbach ein leckeres Weizen gezischt. Natürlich alkoholfrei, wir mussten ja noch fahren. Eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Schleife ziehen, aber dem Rest der Truppe sah man an, nix wir wollen auf dem kürzesten Weg nach Hause.
Dieser war dann auch Hardtwald, über die Felder zu Yogis Heim!
Am Ende war Simon froh das er mitgefahren ist und meinte das er gleich zu Hause gut schlafen würde. 




Ob er immer noch schläft Ich habe nämlich noch keine Fotos von Ihm bekommen. Diese werden dann nachgereicht, obwohl das max. 3-4 Fotos sind. Fotos sind da!!!! 
Strecke war 67km und 1000Hm.
Bis bald im Wald
der Yogi

PS: Sonntag ca. 9.30 Uhr wieder an Yogi´s Heim. Es wird ne kurze Hausrunde. Versprochen!!!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## route61 (24. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> Ob er immer noch schläft Ich habe nämlich noch keine Fotos von Ihm bekommen. Diese werden dann nachgereicht, obwohl das max. 3-4 Fotos sind.
> 
> ...


 
Dann will ich schon mal meine einreichen:














































Und folgendes wollte ich Euch auch nicht vorenthalten. Habe das Bild leider erst gemacht, nachdem die Spareribs und Chickenwings verdrückt waren. Der Hund nagt gerade Knochen ab und die Katze hofft, auch noch 'was abzukriegen.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

Versucht der Simon auf Pic4 die Taxizentrale Münstereifel? Pech gehabt, mein Lieber  in der Ecke haste erst Empfang wenn du dein Handy
per USB an Effelsberg andockst (dann haste aber 'ne Antennenleistung bis zur Taxivermittlung des Haleyschen Kometen...) Bis auf die bespraddelten Waden vermittelt er auch weniger.....ähm.....Just-for-Fun Natürlich plant der Yogi seine Routen stets durch Funklöcher, da könnte ja jeder abhauen...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (24. Juni 2011)

Okay Leute, ich muss hier etwas reinschrieben, damit ich PNs schreiben kann... auch wenn es nicht passt... Ps. die Katze auf dem letzten Bild sieht hinterhältig aus, ob sie sich überlegt, ob sie das Rad klauen möchte...schnell abschließen!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Okay Leute, ich muss hier etwas reinschrieben, damit ich PNs schreiben kann... auch wenn es nicht passt... Ps. die Katze auf dem letzten Bild sieht hinterhältig aus, ob sie sich überlegt, ob sie das Rad klauen möchte...schnell abschließen!


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. Juni 2011)

Uaaaaa guten Morgen zusammen, gerade wach geworden.
Ja war eine klasse Tour gestern und ich war ganz schön Platt. Danke Dafür hat Echt viel spaß gemacht.
Fotos sind unterwegs mein Könisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

> Michael140: Soweit ich weiss sollte ein feuchtes Tuch zwischen Haut und Eis.


 Soweit ich weiss sollte ein neues Bike zwischen Haut und Oberschenkel - da verfluppt sich der Schmerz von selbst!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

Hey Simon,
schön das es Dir gefallen hat! Bilder sind angekommen und werden verarbeitet! Danke

@Pete, sind die Sachen schon angekommen?


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11147


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

Stehe in ständigem Kontakt mit Großbritannien und Berlin - habe die Botschafter bereits vorzitiert weil im Europa von heute solch Warenzurückhaltung ein Unding ist - werde SEALS einsetzen um die bezahlten Flats bei Chainreaction rauszuholen...


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

Dann hol mein Schaltwerk auch raus, bitte!!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

> Dann hol mein Schaltwerk auch raus, bitte!!!!!!
> __________________


Brauch Ich: Angaben, Schaltwerk-ID, Fingerabdrücke vertrauenswürdiger Personen - meine SEALS sind nitt die Schlauesten (hängt vielleicht auch anne Bezahlung...) aber schon Jahre im Geschäft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2011)

Dann warte ich lieber


----------



## route61 (25. Juni 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> ... die Katze auf dem letzten Bild sieht hinterhältig aus, ob sie sich überlegt, ob sie das Rad klauen möchte...


Tinka, die Katze ist 12 Jahre alt und gehört zum Haushalt. Wenn die sich das Rad ausleihen wollte, würde ich ihr es geben. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass sie es gut behandelt natürlich


----------



## Trueffelschwein (25. Juni 2011)

Nachher fährt die noch damit zu ihrer Katzen-gang, steckt dir Rauschgift in die Lenkstange und wartet, bis das Rad die Grenze übertritt... Aber dafür ist die wohl viel zu knuffig


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Nachher fährt die noch damit zu ihrer Katzen-gang, steckt dir Rauschgift in die Lenkstange und wartet, bis das Rad die Grenze übertritt... Aber dafür ist die wohl viel zu knuffig


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2011)

Es wird morgen doch wieder ne schöne Tour! Hab da wieder was. Ich hoffe Ihr seid fit.


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juni 2011)

Klasse ich freue mich. Bin mal auf die Tour gespannt Morgen


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2011)

Eifelaner Taxischaltzentralen verstehen noch die Hohe Kunst des Rauchzeichenlesens - nimm Reisig mit! So kannst du des Königs waidlich eingeplante Funklöcher überbrücken! Ein Selfkant-Mohikaner....


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juni 2011)

Die leer gesagten Gelverpackungen Qualmen bestimmt auch gut aber ich halte deine tip im Hinterkopf


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2011)

How


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juni 2011)

genau so was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (25. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Versucht der Simon auf Pic4 die Taxizentrale Münstereifel? Pech gehabt, mein Lieber  in der Ecke haste erst Empfang wenn du dein Handy
> per USB an Effelsberg andockst (dann haste aber 'ne Antennenleistung bis zur Taxivermittlung des Haleyschen Kometen...) Bis auf die bespraddelten Waden vermittelt er auch weniger.....ähm.....Just-for-Fun Natürlich plant der Yogi seine Routen stets durch Funklöcher, da könnte ja jeder abhauen...



Ich lös' mir jetzt erstmal 'ne Magnesium-Brausetablette auf, um meine Lachmuskeln etwas zu entkrampfen und vielleicht hilfts ja auch für morgen noch zum Radeln. Soll ja schön werden, die Tour, hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2011)

...auch Mücken haben Frühaufsteher! Scheinbar von der Frühschicht gestochen worden, lagen am Heider auf der Lauer... Juckt genauso wie tagsüber...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...auch Mücken haben Frühaufsteher! Scheinbar von der Frühschicht gestochen worden, lagen am Heider auf der Lauer... Juckt genauso wie tagsüber...



Leeven Pete, wenn dein Vmax über dem derer liegt die dich stechen wollen juckts auch nich so


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2011)

...oder einfach Zickzack fahren damit ich den "Grauen Wölfen des Waldes" nit vor de Rohre (reschpektive Stachel) rauschen - sind ja schon mal 2 Lösungsansätze...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (26. Juni 2011)

Das Ferkel hat Saumäßig Schwein gehabt und eine Saugeile sattel(Schwein)stange bekommen!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2011)

Aha, was haste denn genau bekommen?

Für Dienstag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Heute eine Klasse Tour Richtung Tomburg, da die Tomburger nicht zuhause waren haben wir mal eben die Festung übernommen! (Fotos kommen)

Von der Tomburg Richtung Scheuren wieder heim, zwischendurch ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk demontiert und das Bike zum Singlespeeder umgebaut.

Danke and die Mitfahrer Dart, Whitebandit und route61. War wieder schön und danke an den Bierspender an der Steinbach.
Am Ende waren es 65km, ca.800Hm und nen 17,4er Schnitt.

Yogi


----------



## Trueffelschwein (26. Juni 2011)

K-irgendwas. S? Jedenfalls eine mit nem Hebel um die Größe zu verstellen ohne abzusteigen. Also ein großer Gewinn!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2011)

Ahhhhhhh, wie der Rest der Familie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (26. Juni 2011)

Jetzt braucht nur noch der Zwerg eine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (26. Juni 2011)

War eine Klasse tour hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. auch von mir einen dank für das kühle blonde an der Steinbach.


----------



## Dart (26. Juni 2011)

Schöne Tour heute, danke fürs Guiden und die leckere Hefe-Kalt-Schale am See.

Die zweite Hälfte war gut für die Kondition, nachdem der Singlespeeder die Pace gemacht hat . Vor allem wenn er dann noch das letzte aus dem Bike rausholt ->






Wer sagt denn den Tomburgern, dass wir deren Bastion annektiert haben






Wir suchen mal ein paar Termine für das Naafbachtalraus und schicken die dem Yogi.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## route61 (26. Juni 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> War eine Klasse tour hat echt viel Spaß gemacht. auch von mir einen dank für das kühle blonde an der Steinbach.



Hat mir auch sehr Spaß gemacht und das Weizengetränk habt Ihr Euch verdient.

Am Start war alles noch dran ...





Zum Lunchbreak die schöne AUssicht von der Tomburg genossen





Danach mal eben die Burg annektiert und besetzt





Und schließlich mal eben am Fernsten Punkt einen größeren Umbau vorgenommen.






Nachdem meine Vorräte zu Ende waren mußten wir sowieso einkehren.





Mit engem Drehmomentfenster und Mehrmaligem "manuellen" runterschalten kamen wir doch noch am Ziel äh Start an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






Danke für die Tolle Tour an alle Beteiligten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal Teile Bestellen.


----------



## AnjaR (27. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ....
> Am Ende waren es 65km, ca.800Hm und nen *17,4er* Schnitt.
> 
> Yogi


 
Hey,
versaut mir nicht meinen Männe, bisher ist er immer mit dem Tempo unserer Touren zufrieden gewesen

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2011)

Rischtisch - immer feste druff, Anja Verträgt sich eh' nitt mit unserem Motto!


----------



## route61 (27. Juni 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> Danke für die Tolle Tour an alle Beteiligten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal Teile Bestellen.


Die Teile sind unterwegs. Bis zum Freitag hoffentlich verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (27. Juni 2011)

Hi "Route61" - irgendwie hat hier noch jemand das gleiche Dingsdabumsda wie Du. Du weist schon was ich meine - den Gelben.


----------



## route61 (27. Juni 2011)

Luzifer schrieb:


> Hi "Route61" - irgendwie hat hier noch jemand das gleiche Dingsdabumsda wie Du. Du weist schon was ich meine - den Gelben.



Hi Luzifer,

wenn Du den Avatar meinst, den hab' ich aus den Avataren vom System hier. Ich fand der würde zu mir passen.

Wann fahren wir endlich mal wieder zusammen? Zuletzt im März mit Hubert von Kommern nach Gemünd und Olef. 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2011)

Jetz fängt Mr. Burns schon an seine eigenen Beiträge zu kommentieren


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2011)

Weizen ohne Umdrehungen oder gar die ADAC-Trinkflasche (das Warndreieck des Umsichtigen - zergrätzt jedes Foto schon im Apparat
und nicht auffem Laptop - Angegrätzte ausgenommen)???


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hey,
> versaut mir nicht meinen Männe, bisher ist er immer mit dem Tempo unserer Touren zufrieden gewesen
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Das würden wir nie machen, doch nicht mit dem Jörg!

So
heute:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823
Freitag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11929


----------



## route61 (28. Juni 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Weizen ohne Umdrehungen oder gar die ADAC-Trinkflasche (das Warndreieck des Umsichtigen - zergrätzt jedes Foto schon im Apparat
> und nicht auffem Laptop - Angegrätzte ausgenommen)???


 
Es haben alle viere freiwillig das Weizen ohne Umdrehungen genommen, und das obwohl es dort auch ein leckeres selbstgebrautes Bier gibt. Wir haben Jörg auch nicht suggestiv gefragt oder so


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Juni 2011)

Könnten wir am Freitag vielleicht etwas später starten? So 18:15 oder 18:30 dann würde ich gerne mitkommen.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

Dann wie immer 18.29

Jörg usw, könnt ihr mir die Fotos von Sonntag zu kommen lassen? Danke


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

So, noch was für morgen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Trueffelschwein (28. Juni 2011)

Sooo... und jetzt auch noch schöne Pedale... Mein Bike sieht demnächst aus wie eine Leuchttafel... halt so wie´s die Frauen mögen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

Bist ja gar nicht wie Deine Mutter! 
Dann mach mal Fotos


----------



## Trueffelschwein (28. Juni 2011)

Will ich auch garnicht sein! Die Fotos kriegst du. Müssen nur noch drangeschraubt werden, sind zwar nicht rot illoxiert aber gold...


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

eloxiert!!!!
Gold passt ja an Dein Bike!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, ja, eloxiert Herr Lehrer.  Es ist durchweg schwarz-rot.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2011)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## route61 (28. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!



Da muss ich aber mal 'ne Lanze für Yogi brechen. Das heisst wirklich eloxiert und ist eine Abkürzung für "elektrisch oxidiert". Da wird in einem Elektrolytbad Spannung an ein Aluminiumbauteil angelegt und es bildet sich eine sehr harte (bei Bedarf farbige) Oxidschicht an der Oberfläche.
Das Gute daran ist, diese Schicht wird überall gleich dick.

dähh ...


----------



## route61 (28. Juni 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> So, noch was für morgen!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823



Nimmst Du auch Leute mit zwei cm Gabelfederweg mit?

Das Schaltauge ist doch nicht das richtige. Hab' ein anderes bestellt.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (29. Juni 2011)

Ja wohl Herr Professor! fazit... es sieht gut aus!


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> J... es sieht gut aus!


Das ist das Wichtigste.

Heute die Tour nur mit Federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (29. Juni 2011)

Hi Yogi,

meine Fotos habe ich in meinem Album, mehr habe ich nicht gemacht, es gibt auch keine bessere Auflösung.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bleiente (29. Juni 2011)

> Bist ja gar nicht wie Deine Mutter!


Stimmt!
Na, wer, wer schraubt die Dinger wohl dran???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. werde mal ne Schraubenschlüsselschulung anbieten müssen.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (29. Juni 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Na, wer, wer schraubt die Dinger wohl dran???
> 
> 
> ...


 
 De heilige Geist, schon vergessen? Ich könnte sie aber auch so lange in der Küche liegen lassen, bis sie sich selber auf den Weg machen und sich festschrauben...


----------



## Bleiente (29. Juni 2011)

> Ich könnte sie aber auch so lange in der Küche liegen lassen, bis sie sich selber auf den Weg machen und sich festschrauben...


Na, das nennn ich doch nen göttlichen Haushalt, so viel Vertrauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2011)

Die sind dann bestimmt irgendwo anders festgeschraubt


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2011)

Stimmt! Es gibt auch noch 'ne jüngere, die hat elterlichen Beistand noch als Anspruch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nachgeschaut, Beine haben die noch nicht entwickelt, aber ich könnte schwören, das ich ein leises Herzklopfen gehört habe, bestimmt sind sie bald so weit und suchen mit ihrem inneren Kompass mein Rad... da warte, sie bewegen sich!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2011)

Rursee 5:15 h Nieselregen 9°... datt fühlt sich nicht an wie SOMMER...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

Aber warme Brötchen


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2011)

Hat hier jemand Flats montiert?


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2011)

Also, solche?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

Noch nicht... Ich warte auf Frau Muttern, damit sie mir dabei hilft. Es kommt immer nur _später!_


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2011)

Gegen ne kelien Schutzgebühr montier ich auch!  Ich brauche goldene pedale...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gegen ne kelien Schutzgebühr montier ich auch!  Ich brauche goldene pedale...



Also ich bezahle, damit du dir meine an DEIN Fahrrad dranmachst?


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2011)

yeeeeees, nicht gut?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> yeeeeees, nicht gut?



Nein, nein...eine _sehr_ gute Idee! Aber tut mir leid, meine Mutter konnte sich erbarmen und mir gleich dabei helfen! Tja, Satz mit X, das war wol nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

Und jetzt sind sie drann, tja Yogi... wenn du sie jetzt noch haben willst dann musst du sie mit Gewalt abmachen und mir eine neue Kurbel besorgen!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juli 2011)

Das sage ihm man nicht zu laut! Der Yogi hat nämlich ein technisches Verständnis, das glaubt keiner. Der baut dir die Dinger beim fahren ab, ohne das du es merkst . Und dann hast du den Salat, stehst im Wald und .


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Juli 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Das sage ihm man nicht zu laut! Der Yogi hat nämlich ein technisches Verständnis, das glaubt keiner. Der baut dir die Dinger beim fahren ab, ohne das du es merkst . Und dann hast du den Salat, stehst im Wald und .


Dann weis ich ja, mit wem ich nicht mehr fahren werde!


----------



## route61 (2. Juli 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Dann weis ich ja, mit wem ich nicht mehr fahren werde!



Bevor, oder nachdem er Dir die Dinger beim Fahren abgebaut hat?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Juli 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Dann weis ich ja, mit wem ich nicht mehr fahren werde!



Dafür kennt der gute Mann aber Wege, die nicht jeder findet. Da musst du Schwerpunkte setzen, entweder mit Pedalen oder mit `ner Menge Spass. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (2. Juli 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Dafür kennt der gute Mann aber Wege, die nicht jeder findet. Da musst du Schwerpunkte setzen, entweder mit Pedalen oder mit `ner Menge Spass. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


Da sitz ich aber in einer gewaltigen Zwickmühle!  Na dann doch lieber viel Spaß haben!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für den zünfitgen Abend, Schnuckis! Da nach seichten Server-Aussätzern der Bedienenung keiner mehr wusste wer "mit oder ohne" hatte haben wir auf den "Le-Mans-Start" auffem Parkplatz verzichtet - hier dankt der Förster in mir....


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

Ja ein feiner Abend mit fast kompletter Mannschaft! Das nächstemal wieder irgendwo anders! Die Bedienung war nicht die Hellste, dabei war sie gar nicht blond.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Juli 2011)

Generell hat der Biergarten nachgelassen. Von den drei "bleifreien" schmeckte das Mittlere irgendwie anders. Naja, dafür haben wir wenigstens für´s Essen lange genug gewartet. Hatte aber auch Vorteile: 1. es war dann fertig 2. es war fast gleich das richtige Essen für die richtige Person und 3. es war wenigstens nicht mehr so heiß, dass man es gleich essen konnte.

Bis denn dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

Für Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## route61 (3. Juli 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Generell hat der Biergarten nachgelassen.
> ...



Wo wart Ihr denn da? Damit ich weiß wo ich besser nicht hin gehe


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

Da ist geheim!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2011)

Moin ihr luschen ! Watt geht, Sonntag in Wisskirchen ?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Juli 2011)

Genau, es muss halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moin ihr luschen ! Watt geht, Sonntag in Wisskirchen ?



Ohh, werden wir Größenwahnsinnig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moin ihr luschen ! Watt geht, Sonntag in Wisskirchen ?



Klar, mir sin do, du Memm. Net dat ich ens erüver kumm und dir die Stütze um de Stross wickel!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Hihi! (zu geheim...) So, nach beausflugtem Belgien mit zünftiger Kirmes und deftigen Beatrythmen die Höhen der Ardennen aufgesucht und in den Tälern nach Pilze gestöbert.... Fehlanzeige....jedoch, watt blinkte da zwischen Elsenborns Büschen




*Pedalen statt Pilze! * Auch nischt schlecht - sind ja sonst schweineteuer - hier griff der Finder beherzt zu und find im Nest (Baumstammunterseitig) auch das dazugehörige Weibchen (Pedale sind monogam - datt weiss der Jagdmann und schnappte um so schneller hinne.... Nu ja, im Zuschnappzwang war bei Bikes4Fun in Vaals noch datt eine oder andere Teilchen ins Einkaufstäschle geraten (im Gesamtresumée nach Blick ins heimische Portemonnaie muss ich regelrecht in einen Teilchenbeschleuniger geraten sein...) 
Abschliessend ein Pic auffem heimischen *Giesskannentrail* mit reduziertem Speed wegen de Bildschärfe:




Hui!!! @Cheffe: besagte Jäckchen vor Ort waren alle zu klein for you - was dem Preissegment aber keinen Abbruch tat! Shoppen kann so sexy sein... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2011)

Ach Pete! Schade dat die mein Jäckchen net hatten! Sehe das Du den Poc Rest schon hast! Siehst mal wieder gut aus! Wat wir die Konjuktur ankurbeln! Nee nee!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So gepolstert verliert selbst die Ville ihren Schrecken


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So gepolstert verliert selbst die Ville ihren Schrecken


 Da erkenne ich den Kennerblick - hier sind Maulwurfssiedlungen und Wühlmausbehausungen oft tödliche Fallen (ett mag an unseren kleinen Rahmen liegen...Aufsetzer etc. sind an der Tagesordung - manche reden hinter vorgehaltener Hand von MaulwurfBISSEN - aber das sind wohl eher die "gemütlichen Zweiradfahrer") aber Entwarnung: der Giesskannentrail ist ohne Protec-Krempel fahrbar... hier wurde nur simuliert die Ville zu befahren!
@Cheffe 





> Siehst mal wieder gut aus!


 Nicht dass datt mal ein temperierter Bruder hier liest - nix wie raus aus der Ecke: Bild kommt von der Besseren Hälfte (eines der wenigen die scharf waren - se musste so gegen den Lachkrampf ankämpfen weil Ritter Rost im Vollornat die heimische Hofscholle bekämpfte...


----------



## Bleiente (3. Juli 2011)

> Siehst mal wieder gut aus!


Frag doch mal nett an, dann mach ich mal mit dir so ne Fotosession. Bringe dich dann schon ins rechte Licht.................Must aber gehorchen!!!!!! sonst guckst du hier.... Die Folgen!!!!!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ECuyxcGvY"]YouTube        - âªSeeed: "Riddim No. 1" - Officialâ¬â[/nomedia].
Der Pete weiÃ wovon ich rede


----------



## route61 (3. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für Dienstag!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823



Ich hab mich mal eingetragen. Ich weiß zu ca. 90%, daß ich kann. Reicht das?

Und sorg' bitte dafür, daß Jan Uwe mitkommt. Wer soll mich sonst an den Katzensteinen zwischen den Bäumen hervorziehen. Du hast ja schon das Rad herunterzuheben


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2011)

Bertram - in einem ganz, gaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaaanz ruhigen Moment - sach mir mal aus der Sicht des Teutonischen Ingenieurswesens wie man an so Comments wie denen vor den deinigen vorbeikommt ohne zu sagen: a) war ja echt fritte b) kenn ich aussem Otto-Katalog oder c) der Milchmann müsste ma'gegen EHEC geimpft werden.... DU machst mich wahnsinnig wenn du stetig irgendwelche Tourenposts beantwortest die schon (Seiten?) zurückliegen und schreibst dass du 'ne Fanta getrunken hast - bleib' lebendig...und nitt nur statistisch...


----------



## route61 (4. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bertram - in einem ganz, gaaaanz, gaaaaaaaaaanz ruhigen Moment - sach mir mal aus der Sicht des Teutonischen Ingenieurswesens wie man an so Comments wie denen vor den deinigen vorbeikommt ohne zu sagen: a) war ja echt fritte b) kenn ich aussem Otto-Katalog oder c) der Milchmann müsste ma'gegen EHEC geimpft werden.... DU machst mich wahnsinnig wenn du stetig irgendwelche Tourenposts beantwortest die schon (Seiten?) zurückliegen und schreibst dass du 'ne Fanta getrunken hast - bleib' lebendig...und nitt nur statistisch...


O.k.

Yogi hatte mir gesagt, als ich ihm eröffnete, dass ich mich für die Team III Tour angemeldet hatte, daß das (gelinde gesagt, er hat das s-wort benutzt) "nicht gut" wäre, wenn man sich anmeldete, obwohl man noch nicht sicher wüßte, daß man könnte. Seit dem gebe ich die Wahrscheinlickeit an, mit der ich kann. That's it! Was war noch die andere Frage ?


Die Nachteule und der Schwätzer  ieP, ganz zu schweigen von dem Pessimisten


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2011)

Ätsch - Frage nich' verstanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2011)




----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Juli 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ... obwohl man noch nicht sicher wüßte, daß man könnte. Seit dem gebe ich die Wahrscheinlickeit an, mit der ich kann....?
> 
> 
> Die Nachteule und der Schwätzer  ieP, ganz zu schweigen von dem Pessimisten



Dann meld dich doch erst an, wenn du weißt, dass du zu 100% kannst. Macht die Sache für alle einfacher.

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse, zur TdH komm ich zu 87,996 % mit. Kommt drauf an, ob mein linker Zeh juckt. Dann kann ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2011)

> Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse, zur TdH komm ich zu 87,996 % mit. Kommt  drauf an, ob mein linker Zeh juckt. Dann kann ich nämlich nicht.


 Hier schrappt der Bekennende haarscharf an der Einstufung "Schönwetterbiker" vorbei....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2011)

Entweder mann kann oder mann kann nicht ! Frau ist ja auch nicht nur zu 80% schwanger !


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2011)

Hubi, wann bist Du Sonntag da? Dann können wir zwei vielleicht noch nen Kaffee schlürfen!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2011)

> Frau ist ja auch nicht nur zu 80% schwanger !


 Ok, entschuldigend sei gesagt dass die Eifel noch keinen großen Gynäkologen hervorgebracht hat - sind eher "Macher-Typen" Ein Frühchen (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem "Spätchen" - die sind im Schuljahresverlauf unter der Sparte "nitt versetzt" zu finden, siehe auch: Ganz Spätchen....) kann ja nach 80%iger Auslastung der gewohnten Einliegerwohnung bereits den Mietvertrag mit Mutti kündigen (ohne Renovieren, ohne Abdrücke von Kaution - du HAUSBESITZER) LG, der Pete, nur im Winter früh...


----------



## Bleiente (5. Juli 2011)

Es muß wohl an dem schönen Wetter gelegen haben, dass gleich zwei von sechs Schläuchen nen Kreislaufkollaps hatten.
Das nächste mal mit mehr Luft im Kofferraum


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)




----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Es muß wohl an dem schönen Wetter gelegen haben, dass gleich zwei von sechs Schläuchen nen Kreislaufkollaps hatten.
> ...


 
Team III Tour letzten Sonntag: 2000 km, keine Panne
JFFR Tour gestern: 100 km, 2 Pannen

Das Foto entstand, kurz bevor Yogi und route sich die Snakebites zuzogen. Man beachte die Schiene, die so schön quer herausragt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei mir entwich die Luft kurz nach überfahren dieser Schiene. Bei Yogi passierte das erst im Stand als wir zurück in Satzvey waren. Bleiente blieb verschont, wahrscheinlich wegen des dickeren Reifens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Snakebite?????
ich habe nen Dorn am Parkplatz rausgezogen! Aber wenn DU das sagst!

bei mir waren es Sonntag 37km
und gestern unfähr genauso viel. 
Du sollst nicht soviele Drogen einnehmen!


----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Snakebite?????
> ich habe nen Dorn am Parkplatz rausgezogen! Aber wenn DU das sagst!


 
Ich habe zuhause die Schläuche geflickt. Bei Deinem war ein relativ großes Loch auf der Innenseite. Wenn's von dem Dorn gewesen wäre, hätte außen auch ein großes Loch sein müssen.



yogi71 schrieb:


> bei mir waren es Sonntag 37km
> und gestern unfähr genauso viel.
> ...


 
O.k.: Ich beziehe mich auf Strecke x Anzahl Teilnehmer
Team III Tour: 1300 km, 0 Pannen
JFFR Tour: 100 km, 2 Pannen



yogi71 schrieb:


> ...
> Du sollst nicht soviele Drogen einnehmen!


Geschrieben habe ich das, als ich noch keinen Kaffee eingenommen hatte.


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Schreib wieder Schwätzer drunter danke. 

Yogi
der seine I-Liste wieder verlängert hat!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2011)

Aber meine Hörrn! Wie sagte bereits Stefan Sahm: Platt bleibt Platt!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

oder ganz platt!


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juli 2011)

route61 schrieb:


> ...
> O.k.: Ich beziehe mich auf Strecke x Anzahl Teilnehmer
> Team III Tour: 1300 km, 0 Pannen
> ...



Weil wir Freitagabend nochmal mit dem Staubsauger durchgegangen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schreib wieder Schwätzer drunter danke.
> 
> ...


 
Ich überlege mir, ob ich meine Signatur ändere in "das Leben ist hart"


----------



## Fliewatüüt (6. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schreib wieder Schwätzer drunter danke.
> 
> Yogi
> der seine I-Liste wieder verlängert hat!



Upps, meine ist auch länger geworden.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2011)

> Ich überlege mir, ob ich meine Signatur ändere in "das Leben ist hart"


 "Das Leben ist ENDlich" wäre mein Vorschlag - hier nochmal der Verständnis-Check: Wie lautet die Antwort zu folgendem (vollkommen willkürlich, der Natur entnommenen, keinen der zuvor genannt verletzenden) Foto:
a) Fahrer und Rahmen treffen das Tor (grad nix von zu sehen...)
b) Die Kombi aus beiden Erstgenannten geht knapp am Pfosten vorbei
c) Solche Vollpfosten wie in a) und b) genannt folgen Murphy's Law und tauchen folglich in keiner Statistik (oh, your hometown) nimmer mehr auf...




To whom it may concern: Die Fragestellung ist von der Ladies-WM beeinflusst und die Antwort von vorneherein der 2.-beste-Fisch (ist ja auch stark gewässerlastig...) LG, sich selbst für nix zu schad', der Pete (Codename: Harzforelle)


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Das war fein! Freu mich auf nächstes Jahr! Harz wir kommen wieder!

Ach ja,
mach es zu Deinem Projekt, jetzt auf der Webseite


----------



## Bleiente (6. Juli 2011)

Na hasst du es neben dir auf rotem Plüsch auf dem Sofa plaziert?
Und der Pete sagt "Goil", besondern das Tattoo.
Ich sach nur geniales englisches Teekesselchen


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Achhhhhhh ja!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe Teekesselchen!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2011)

Her mit de Prisjes, min Herr! Mit de Teppich darunter, ass ju believ!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Hast Email!


----------



## route61 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich bleibe dabei: Snakebite!










Der größere ist der von Yogi (ohne alte Flicken, 28"), der kleinere ist meiner. Die beiden Schläuche waren ca. 22 h aufgepumpt und haben in dieser Zeit nicht sichtbar an Volumen verloren. Die roten viereckigen flicken sind die neuen, weil mir die kleinen Flicken ausgegangen sind.

Entscheide selbst, ob es sich um einen Snakebite handelt, oder nicht. Das Loch (die Löcher) ist/war(en) jedenfalls so groß, das die Luft innerhalb weniger sekunden entwichen ist und beim Aufpumpen wird der Schlauch nicht voller.

... so viel erst mal. Ich hoffe Ihr meint es nicht so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Schau auf die Smilies dahinter!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

@Bertram


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2011)

So, nu abber mal Schluss mit niederwürfig - one Man, one Voice - ist geschehen - Chemie passt eventuell nicht - und ich habe keine Lust unseren supersexy-Fred für 'nen Snakeskin in der Schavener Heide zu opfern - Wir hauen uns im Zeifelsfall in der Schavener Heide mit dem Mopp!
Nach Noten und Rahmengröße...LG, Pete-le-Möpp


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Dann lass uns hier mal weiter supersexy spamen!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2011)

Hab ich schon erwähnt.....Freitag Villetour im LMB????? Noch keiner von den Mitfahrern, die dabei sind eingetragen!
Ja wo sind se denn?????


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2011)

Vermutlich scheu und schüchtern....


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Bin ich doch auch!  Hast PN mit Preis!


----------



## WhiteBandit (7. Juli 2011)

Angemeldet. 
Fährst Du mit dem Rad hin? Wenn ja kommst Du mich abholen?


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Hatte ich vor! Sag aber Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (7. Juli 2011)

Ich bin im Arbeitsstress,pinsel grade den Hof und den Anbau in schöner neuer Farbe!
Zusätzlich werden noch ein Paar Steinchen verlegt 
Wird Freitag leider nix,Freitag und Samstag hat sich mein Privatsklave(Vater) zum helfen angemeldet!

@Yogi:Wo findest du denn noch Zeit für deine Renovierungsarbeiten????


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Die schieb ich dazwischen!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2011)

Du solltest den Yogi mal auf dem Rockstar die Fassade streichen sehen - der reine McAskill! Hier holt sich der Künni gerade frische Farbe aussem Gartenhäusschen.... Ja,ja, so kenne mer ihn...


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

@Pete 

Hey Markus, schön das es morgen klappt! Mit Sonntag sag ich noch Bescheid!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn ihr unkultivierten Flachlandtiroler nochmal mein schönes Eisen in der Heide so missbraucht dann Schweiß ich da höchstpersönlich Haifischzähne auf. Dann braucht der Herr Ingeniöör auch nicht zu überlegen was nu Durchschlag oder Durchstich ist ! 

Berträmschje zwei mal die Woche den Bunny Hopp geübt und der Schlangenbiss wird zum Fremdwort.

Dem Yogi sei der "Ghetto-Tubeless-Style" empfohlen, so brauchst du wenigstens keine Schläuche mehr bei der qualifizierten Fachkraft flicken zu lassen.

Es sprach.... der Spalter


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> Berträmschje zwei mal die Woche den Bunny Hopp geübt und der Schlangenbiss wird zum Fremdwort.
> ...
> 
> Es sprach.... der Spalter



Na super, jetzt fängst du auch mit Trainingstipps an. 
Und tut mir leid, dich gestern so genannt zu haben. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du dir das mit dem "Spalter" so zu Herzen nimmst. Steckt halt doch ein weiches Herz im harten Kerl. Ich mach es wieder gut , versprochen. Und wenn du mal reden möchtest, dann nehm ich mir die Zeit. Kannst mir dann ruhig die Zunge ins Ohr legen. Musst nur über das Gebirge kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unkultivierten Flachlandtiroler nochmal mein schönes Eisen in der Heide so missbraucht dann Schweiß ich da höchstpersönlich Haifischzähne auf. Dann braucht der Herr Ingeniöör auch nicht zu überlegen was nu Durchschlag oder Durchstich ist !
> 
> Berträmschje zwei mal die Woche den Bunny Hopp geübt und der Schlangenbiss wird zum Fremdwort.
> 
> ...





Die Crank Brothersfelgen haben alles für Tubless dabei! Bin bis jetzt zu faul gewesen es zu machen!
Et gibt ja noch andere Projekte!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Na super, jetzt fängst du auch mit Trainingstipps an.
> Und tut mir leid, dich gestern so genannt zu haben. Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass du dir das mit dem "Spalter" so zu Herzen nimmst. Steckt halt doch ein weiches Herz im harten Kerl. Ich mach es wieder gut , versprochen. Und wenn du mal reden möchtest, dann nehm ich mir die Zeit. Kannst mir dann ruhig die Zunge ins Ohr legen. Musst nur über das Gebirge kommen.



Der Hubi ist ein gaaaaaanz sensibler! Robin da musste aufpassen, will auch Zunge in Dein Ohr legen, darf ich die andere Seite nehmen!

Et Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Juli 2011)

Aber nur, wenn du nicht so drin rumwirbelst. Weißt doch, ich bin kitzelig .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2011)

Ick fand dat mit dem Spalter gar net so schlecht, passt irgendwie 
Aber dat mit dem Bier können wir gern beibehalten. Wenn dann muss ich ja noch einen geben, dafür das der Schleicher gestern zum Spalter wurde.

Jaja man wird halt älter und das Nervenkostüm leidet auch, da kann einem schonmal schnell ne Sicherung durchbrennen. Hab mir aber vorgenommen das mal zu klären, weil so wie gestern hab ick irjendwie keine Lust mehr druff. Ich sprech ihn wohl mal drauf an.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ok, entschuldigend sei gesagt dass die Eifel noch keinen großen Gynäkologen hervorgebracht hat - sind eher "Macher-Typen" Ein Frühchen (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem "Spätchen" - die sind im Schuljahresverlauf unter der Sparte "nitt versetzt" zu finden, siehe auch: Ganz Spätchen....) kann ja nach 80%iger Auslastung der gewohnten Einliegerwohnung bereits den Mietvertrag mit Mutti kündigen (ohne Renovieren, ohne Abdrücke von Kaution - du HAUSBESITZER) LG, der Pete, nur im Winter früh...


Hat der Spalter den gesehen?!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ick fand dat mit dem Spalter gar net so schlecht, passt irgendwie
> Aber dat mit dem Bier können wir gern beibehalten. Wenn dann muss ich ja noch einen geben, dafür das der Schleicher gestern zum Spalter wurde.
> 
> Jaja man wird halt älter und das Nervenkostüm leidet auch, da kann einem schonmal schnell ne Sicherung durchbrennen. Hab mir aber vorgenommen das mal zu klären, weil so wie gestern hab ick irjendwie keine Lust mehr druff. Ich sprech ihn wohl mal drauf an.



Denke ich an den richtigen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich denke du denkst an den richtigen !


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2011)

Dann ist gut! 

Pete,Entchen, bin wieder zuhause!!! War 57min unterwegs,mit Pinkelpause. Von Euch bis Phantasialandstrasse 12min. Für heute ist Feierabend! Danke fürs Bier

Bis Sonntag Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juli 2011)

@SnailStar, ich hoffe es hat Spass gemacht und Du lebst noch? Sonntag dabei?

Danke für die Mitfahrer, war mal wieder eine nette Runde in der Flachlandregion. Bei mir waren es am Ende ca. 65km


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juli 2011)

Fahr' doch demnächst die Feierabendrund über Bastogne und Lüttich - mit gefühlten 265Km braucht mer dann am Wochenende gar net mehr raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2011)

Schööööne Präsenz heute bei der TDH - wegen Ersatzradtransport unverhofft gleich 2x meinerseits - @Markus & Simon: schad das ihr nicht noch am Zieleinlauf wart - das hätte ein hübsches, generationenübergreifendes Gruppenbildchen gegeben


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Juli 2011)

ja stimmt wohl aber ich musste unerwarteter Weise Heim. Habe ich auch erst unterwegs erfahren. Sorry


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2011)

Doch nitt dafür Wichtig iss auffem Trail - und da haben mer ja bis zum Besenwagen alles genutzt! Sozusagen Breitensport....


----------



## Trueffelschwein (11. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Doch nitt dafür Wichtig iss auffem Trail - und da haben mer ja bis zum Besenwagen alles genutzt! Sozusagen Breitensport....



Das war ein Getränkewagen und die sind gefahren wie Sau!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2011)

Aber Du lebst!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (11. Juli 2011)

Mein aktueller  Zustand zeugt nicht von intensiever Lebensfreude.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2011)

Das wird schon wieder!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2011)

Oiiink!


----------



## Conbey (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (11. Juli 2011)

Ach... mit sooooo viel zuwendung & Trost bestimmt ganz bald...


----------



## Conbey (11. Juli 2011)

Na klar!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2011)

Röchel, Röchel - Hust, Hust - zuviel Umgang mit deutlich älteren Leuten...


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2011)

Da ist unser Zuhouse - Home of the Brave...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2011)

Ach - dass war ein Füllen - ich erkenn's an der Matrix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2011)

Bald simmer da!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

Der Winter naht....Sonnenaufgangsründchen um die Stadt - durch nix zu ersetzen...


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

hast du es gut


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. Juli 2011)

@yogi71  Ich frag die Ann-Katrin, ob sie dir ihre Bilder auch geben mag


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

Auja, fein!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

Ab in die Schule, ihr netzaktiven Schweinchen!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

Uiiii, das Gesetz spricht!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

Nix da, nur der "Der-die-Uhr-lesen-kann"...


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

TDH am Sonntag war nett! Danke an die Mitfahrer.
















Fotos und kurzer Bericht auf der Webseite


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. Juli 2011)

Ich binn so fett auf dem Bild!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

ja


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ja



Einfühlsamer hätte man es jetzt kaum sagen können.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

kennst mich doch!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Einfühlsamer hätte man es jetzt kaum sagen können.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> kennst mich doch!



Und zolle Bewunderung wie du den schmalen Grad zwischen Empathie und Schleimerei in so wenige Worte gefaßt hast.


----------



## Bleiente (12. Juli 2011)

> Uiiii, das Gesetz spricht!


Das Gesetz bin ich!!!! 
Werde mal schauen, ob I-net-Zeiten nicht doch mehr eingeschränkt werden. Oder noch besser, ich erklär dem Router MTB-News für spezielle PC als Schweinkram.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. Juli 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Das Gesetz bin ich!!!!
> Werde mal schauen, ob I-net-Zeiten nicht doch mehr eingeschränkt werden. Oder noch besser, ich erklär dem Router MTB-News für spezielle PC als Schweinkram.


Nein, nein, nein... ich bin mit meinen I-net Zeiten schon zufrieden!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

> Ich binn so fett auf dem Bild!!!


 Heisst im Bikerjargon: Mann (oder Frollein), hab' ich enn fettes Bike! Gesamtgewicht verleiht Grip!!! (...aber Bikebesitz keinen Grips wie man in der Carbonliga öfter feststellt...) LG, der unfette Pete (hatte ja auch kein Bild zum Aufregen, ich DoofNuss...)



> Und zolle Bewunderung wie du den schmalen Grad zwischen Empathie und Schleimerei in so wenige Worte gefaßt hast.


Juchhe, die Barden streunen wieder durch's Netz und hinterlassen den Lesern lustige Schalmeien... Yogi, Empathie ist kein Eloxierverfahren....


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2011)

Echt nicht? Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

Eher so was (Schmacht!)


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Heisst im Bikerjargon: Mann (oder Frollein), hab' ich enn fettes Bike! Gesamtgewicht verleiht Grip!!! (...aber Bikebesitz keinen Grips wie man in der Carbonliga öfter feststellt...) LG, der unfette Pete (hatte ja auch kein Bild zum Aufregen, ich DoofNuss...)



Hast ja auch _kein _fettes Rad oder zwei...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2011)

Gebrauchsanweisung zur Rahmenjagd - sehr spassig... - ich leg' auch mal paar Schläuche in der Ville aus um 'nen Moorewood-Rahmen zu jagen! How-to-catch-a-Makulu...
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/DREAM-RIDE-SHARE-FULL-MOVIE-2011.html


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juli 2011)

Heute ne trailige Runde Billiger Wald, Hardtwald!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2011)

Kannst den hier montieren, dann Beifahrer möglich!
Liebes Netz - für ummesüns Römer "Commandpost" abzugeben (wer darin sitzt bestimmt meist zumindest die Tageslaune) mit *2* stabilen Halterungen - so kann Mutti und Vati parallel das Kind transportieren!
Zuverlässig - wartungsarm - umsonst! Ran, ihr Jungfamilien - bitte kurze PN für Übernahme!








Blumen und Mauerwerk dienten Stütz- und Dekozwecken und sind nicht Teil der Schenkung! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2011)

P.S.: Die zufriedene Vorbesitzerin ist jetzt alt genug für Widerworte und tammelt dementsprechend gefälligst selbst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme das gerne!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2011)

Schneller futsch als der Schall, Respekt! Das versuch' ich demnächst mal mit Ethernit-Platten... Ohne Stuhl, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juli 2011)

_*Eifel News:​*_
_*Eifel, 17.07.2011 *_- Verwirrte Wanderer meldeten heute die Sichtung eines roten Kometen der sehr bodennah in der näheren Umgebung von Kommern geflogen sein soll. Nach längerer recherche durch Polizei und Sachverständige stellte sich jedoch heraus das es sich um einen Biker im roten Trikot handelte. Woher dieser kam und wohin dieser entschwand gibt der Polizei nach wie vor Rätsel auf. Die Spurensicherung folgt zur Zeit jedoch noch der Brandspur auf Feld- und Waldwegen die der Biker hinterlassen hat. Spezialisten versuchen zu rekonstruieren wie man eine solch unmenschliche Leistung vollbringen konnte


----------



## Trueffelschwein (17. Juli 2011)

Das warst bestimmt du...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (17. Juli 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> _*Eifel News:​*_
> _*Eifel, 17.07.2011 *_- Verwirrte Wanderer meldeten heute die Sichtung eines roten Kometen der sehr bodennah in der näheren Umgebung von Kommern geflogen sein soll. Nach längerer recherche durch Polizei und Sachverständige stellte sich jedoch heraus das es sich um einen Biker im roten Trikot handelte. Woher dieser kam und wohin dieser entschwand gibt der Polizei nach wie vor Rätsel auf. Die Spurensicherung folgt zur Zeit jedoch noch der Brandspur auf Feld- und Waldwegen die der Biker hinterlassen hat. Spezialisten versuchen zu rekonstruieren wie man eine solch unmenschliche Leistung vollbringen konnte



Tja, wer kann das bloß gewesen sein? Da fällt mir ein, hat nicht ein rotes Oberteil meinen durchtrainierten Alabasterkörper geziert?


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2011)

> Tja, wer kann das bloß gewesen sein? Da fällt mir ein, hat nicht ein  rotes Oberteil meinen durchtrainierten Alabasterkörper geziert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...und war dein Künstlername des Früheren nicht "Sigue sigue sputnik"...


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juli 2011)

@Team

Fotos vom Phantasialand sind online!!!!

http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=2&Itemid=17

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Trueffelschwein (18. Juli 2011)

Ich kann die Fotos nicht sehen, die sind für _REGESTRIERTE _Nutzer.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juli 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Ich kann die Fotos nicht sehen, die sind für _REGESTRIERTE _Nutzer.



ich arbeite daran!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2011)

Gestern eine feine Auswärtstour in Emmelshausen durch ein schönes Tal mit Klamm. 

Dabei:

Pete04




Bleiente




und ich



Wetter war leider bescheiden und mussten dadurch mehr als erwartet tragen und schieben! Aber es war trotzdem schön und lustig!

Es gab viel Abwechslung!

Los ging es mit reserviertem Shuttle.







Schöne Ortschaften und Landschaft






Dann der Eingang ins Paradies.




Hier gab es viel zu lachen,fallen,schieben,tragen usw.














Lecker Essen




wie gesagt trotz bescheidenem Wetter vieeeeeel zu lachen.






Danke an die Mitfahrer! Es war wieder ein Vergnügen!

Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Juli 2011)

Na, datt hat doch schon Aussagekraft! Tourenbericht auf HP folgt trotzdem, mer haben ja noch Material....


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2011)

So, 
Freitag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## SnailStar (22. Juli 2011)

Hi Zusammen !!
muss was sagen, um was sagen zu können.....

@yogi ...ich würde wohl mitfahren, alleine ich hab diese
Woche Spätschicht und vor 19:00 wird das nichts 
werden bei mir.....


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich warte!!!!!!

Bericht Baybachtal


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2011)

Sehr unterhaltsame Schmonzette über Einen der auszog NY's Radwege zu verlassen - man beachte die heitere Musik bei den Failed-Scenen!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25037336"]bike lanes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juli 2011)

Krasse Sau der !
Erinnert mich aber stark an Jumbo:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aahtm3PXQs"]âªASPHALT - JUMBO, THE FASTEST CAT IN TOWN!â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2011)

Oh heiliger BimBam - Radkurier ist wohl auch nur mit 9 Leben im Rucksack 'ne Alternative...! 
@Cheffe: Hier mal die letzte Alternative mit dem Add-on "...klamm" im Postwurfbereich:






Kleiner Scherz der Redaktion  die Rupertsklamm im Lahntal ist aus der Sicht von fullprotected Fallobst 'ne Bombenalternative... Ansonsten überlassen mer das den Vertridern da Pfad und plätschernder Bach teilweise eine Einheit sind - möge die Muddy Mary mit Ihnen sein....





In Sachen klamme Schluchten war's das in NRW und RP - es sei denn Sir Hubäät lustert noch jett dazwischen! Mission accomplished, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juli 2011)

Wann?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2011)

Nä leeve Pete, an Klammen kenn ich auch nur Baybach, Ehrbachklamm hier rum.
Gibt noch nen mini klammmäßigen Abschnitt bei Bettenfeld an der kleinen Kyll, und einen bei Burg Reinhardstein Malmedy sind aber nur'n paar hundert Meter wenn überhaupt. Dafür allein lohnt die Anreise nich da müsste man das schon in ne spassige Tour mit einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2011)

> Wann?


  Wenn fertig tapeziert, Haus abbezahlt und Frau versorgt = DANN! @Hubäät: Da hab' ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt mit meiner Steilvorlagenprognose...


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juli 2011)

Fast alles erfüllt!
WANN?


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn wir zwei Deppen gefunden haben die uns im Vollschutz auf den Klepper hieven? oder zu zweit auf einem Bike? Ne, mal ehrlich, ich halte die Verletzungsgefahr auf dem Kernstück schon für unsere Fähigkeiten unkalkulierbar hoch.... Kuckst Du:
















Ganzjährig feucht, Moos, Steine, Holz, steil wie Hulle - alles was das Herz begehrt - da ist jeder Berghang mit Moräne durch gleichwertigen Untergrund ein Pipifaz! ...und so richtig länger ist das Ding auch nicht,
sind mit den Kids voriges Jahr da gewesen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2011)

Pappalapapp Pete ! Wenn ich da runter geeiert bin:






..... dann schafft ihr sone klitzekleine klamm doch mit links !


PS: hätte da noch ne Rechnung mit der kleinen wilden Endert aufm Plan ......wenn ihrz Bock habt ...... sin dreiunfuffzisch auf dreizehnhundert .... is dat zuviel für den filigranen jffr Körper ?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn da ein Ei runter _eiert, _macht das nicht so lange, du solltest lieber Gurken!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2011)

> PS: hätte da noch ne Rechnung mit der kleinen wilden Endert aufm Plan  ......wenn ihrz Bock habt ...... sin dreiunfuffzisch auf dreizehnhundert  .... is dat zuviel für den filigranen jffr Körper ?


Bimmel direkt mal den Künni an, Hubi - der sucht Auswege aus dem verkleisterten Alltag, unser Tapezierwunder!

P.S.: War datt auf dem Bergepic der Weg oder die Falllinie???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gestern eine feine Auswärtstour in Emmelshausen durch ein schönes Tal mit Klamm.
> 
> Dabei:
> 
> ...



Wat is dat denn.......
Runter tragen dat jet doch ja nit......
Rauf tragen ist schon doof aber auch noch runter....nee nee neeeee
War oben kein behältnis für`s cerebrum ?????
Nach alter sage.: runter kommen se alle.....
Liebe Grüße
Gerd(ohne Bike)
e


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2011)

Uuuuuaaaaahh - der GERD!  und ett Bike habense ihm auch genommen... Ne, ehrlich - datt Gesitsche war so flutschig, da hätten mer auch bei Henkel inne Seifenkiste droppen können! Fahr doch mal wieder mit (untrainiert reicht für mich immer noch...) für den Crashtestdummie wird's doch reichen - falls ohne Bike dann inne Familiekutsche




Schön mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen zu lesen - wenn auch als Aufruf zum Mord... LG, der Lemming Pete.

P.S. Bei der nächsten Tour nehmen mer die Radsätze raus - stören ja nur bei dem besinnlichen Getrage!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juli 2011)

Der Gerd!!!! Wie ohne Rad? Dat jibb et net!


Hubi, sach wann und wir machen dat!

PS hat einer nen gr. Rohrschneider um einen 1.5 Gabelschaft zu kürzen? Wenn wir schon dabei sind auch wat um die Kralle einzuschlagen, ich habe alles nur für 1,1/8.


----------



## Bleiente (23. Juli 2011)

> War oben kein behältnis für`s cerebrum ?????


Auf soviel Gehirn konnten wir nicht verzichten, brauchten noch ein paar Neuronen für die Reflexe (Glitsch !!!). Und der Pete sagte schon: "Ist cerebrum nicht ne Kölschsorte"?


----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Uuuuuaaaaahh - der GERD!  und ett Bike habense ihm auch genommen... Ne, ehrlich - datt Gesitsche war so flutschig, da hätten mer auch bei Henkel inne Seifenkiste droppen können! Fahr doch mal wieder mit (untrainiert reicht für mich immer noch...) für den Crashtestdummie wird's doch reichen - falls ohne Bike dann inne Familiekutsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Stimmt wohl,
mich hat leider vor 3 Wochen in Liblar ein Autofahrender Standesbeamter beim links abiegen übersehen so das sich bei mir eine Rippe verabschiedet hat und  mein Rad am Unterrohr ein paar Fallten geworfen hat.
Dat ersatz Bike dauert noch 2-3 Wochen so das ich nur noch Trekking fahre
Aber das eine sei gewiss ich komme wieder 
LG Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juli 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Aber das eine sei gewiss ich komme wieder
> LG Gerd



Da freuen wir uns schon drauf! Als Einstiegstour wieder Nürburgring???


----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Der Gerd!!!! Wie ohne Rad? Dat jibb et net!
> 
> 
> Hubi, sach wann und wir machen dat!
> ...



Hi Yogi,
ja ich weiß, mache mich schon seit langem rahr aber das hat nicht mit euch zu tun als vielmehr mit meinem Zeitmangement sorry.
Ich versuche aber demnächst mal wieder mit euch zu fahren 

Rohrschneider habe ich,kannste mal haben oder kurz bescheid sagen......
LG
Gerd


----------



## Vertexto (23. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da freuen wir uns schon drauf! Als Einstiegstour wieder Nürburgring???



Nee,so einfach soll es ja nun nicht sein 

LG Gerd


----------



## Bleiente (23. Juli 2011)

> kleinen wilden Endert aufm Plan ......wenn ihrz Bock habt ...... sin  dreiunfuffzisch auf dreizehnhundert .... is dat zuviel für den  filigranen jffr Körper ?


Tolle Route, laut Wanderpapa vom Pete (unsere geheime Informationsquelle). Und, die ganz filigranen jffr wissen um Auswege, den Rest schicken wir in die Schlacht.


----------



## ~TOM~ (26. Juli 2011)

Markus,
wie schaut es aus??
Wolltest du nicht Freitags wieder in der Ville fahren...Rad ist fertig,ich zwar auch....aber egal,jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Mitfahrer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (27. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich gerne! Diesen Freitag wird es aber nichts, muss abends zum Training und 
da kommt Radfahren vorher nicht gut.


----------



## ~TOM~ (27. Juli 2011)

na bei dem Wetter aktuell hab ich auch nicht sooo die lust!
Soll ja bestimmt bald mal wieder besser werden!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (27. Juli 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> na bei dem Wetter aktuell hab ich auch nicht sooo die lust!
> Soll ja bestimmt bald mal wieder besser werden!



Hier gibts SSS...Sommer Sonne Sonnenschein  Und was gibt es hir nicht? kMTBdiT!...Kein MTB dabei ich Trottel!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2011)

Dat steht bei Euch repariert in der Halle und wenn Trottelin!

Yogi, der jetzt Kresse zum essen hat!


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2011)

Sonne was ist das???
Hab Gestern 2 Stunden gegen das Wasser im Keller gekämpft....mann kam da ne Flut vom Himmel,der Garten war ne Zeit lang nicht mehr da...hatten nen See 
Und mein neues Bike is nass geworden.....bääähhh


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2011)

Hier steht definitiv der Kauf einer Lenzpumpe an - hat in deinem suburbanen Umfeld jeder Nachbar im Keller!
...und hier mal für euch Sprungverweigerer: der Nachwuchs schläft nitt!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/147106/


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2011)

Dat Video kenn ich...bekommt Junior doch schon seit fast nem Jahr jeden Abend vorgespielt!!
Die Technik am Laufrad hat sich in den letzten 3 Wochen stark verbessert,den Bunny Hopp versucht er auch schon über den Bordstein...das rückwärts Einparken klappt auch schon...immer neben Papa´s Rad versteht sich


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...Rad ist fertig,ich zwar auch....aber egal,jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Mitfahrer!!



Mensch Tom, wir wollen da aber mal ein Foto sehn  !

schönen Gruß und bis bald hoffentlich mal wieder...

grüße
sun909


----------



## ~TOM~ (28. Juli 2011)

Demnächst auf unserer Website 
Oder live und in Farbe....wollte dieses Jahr nochmal ins Siebengebirge,da muss man sich ja schon an dich dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Juli 2011)

Ich will da auch hin. 
Nehmt ihr mich mit?????????


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2011)

auch wieder hin will


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2011)

...dürft euch auch ohne den Tom anmelden bei uns 

Am Samstag drehen wir noch mal eine Runde um Siegburg/Hennef/HoChi/Drachenflieger etc....
Ggf. einfach melden, wenn ihr mit wollt.

@Tom: da zähl ich drauf!

grüße


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2011)

> ...dürft euch auch ohne den Tom anmelden bei uns


Hey, wir müssen uns nicht zwanghaft blamieren mit LE RÜPEL! Wo gibt's sonst noch soviel "Kommt doch einfach mal vorbei..." Wehe euch, liebe IG, ihr stellt euch sowas auch nur vor:...




Die Fahne hoch...Muskeln schwitzen...Gelenke knarzen...bitte bei Auswärtsspiel immer betonen dass die Drei Zinnen kurz hinterm Wasserturm liegen... LG, der Pete (kein hochhackiges inne Garage)


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...dürft euch auch ohne den Tom anmelden bei uns
> 
> Am Samstag drehen wir noch mal eine Runde um Siegburg/Hennef/HoChi/Drachenflieger etc....
> Ggf. einfach melden, wenn ihr mit wollt.
> ...



Nö,
bis Samstag werde ich wohl nicht so fit sein um die Runde mit"DIR"zu überstehen 
Außerdem sprach ich vom Siebengebirge...habe da so schöne lange Trailabfahrten in der Erinnerung 
Das lange Rauf verdränge ich als Ville Biker erst mal


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2011)

> Das lange Rauf verdränge ich als Ville Biker erst mal


Ich hab's geahnt...soviel zur Aussendarstellung:




*****lappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich hab's geahnt...*****lappen...



Immer doch lieber Pete....

PS:Wann plant deine bessere Hälfte mal ne Tour mit....sagen wir mal....80% hm Bergab 
...... dat Fully ist schwer wie Blei,da muss ich noch was fitter werden um auch überall hoch zu kommen


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr mit Dir!!!! Wann?? Ahrtal??


----------



## sun909 (29. Juli 2011)

Jungs,
ihr schwächelt  !

Die Tour ist mit l a n g s a m ausgeschrieben... Sollte also kein Problem sein. 

Den guten Pete habe ich allerdings nicht verstanden, ich schiebe das mal auf die Uhrzeit des Postings oder auf benötigtes Insiderwissen.

@Tom: für lange-Abfahrten-Genießer werde ich nochmal die "7 auf einen Streich" Tour im 7G anbieten. Da kommst du bei den 7-9 Hügeln aber auf 1.999HM...

Nun denn, dann wohl nicht bis morgen sondern bis die Tage

grüße


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juli 2011)

Bei mir klappt morgen nicht, treibe mich in Daun rum! Schade.
Den pete muss nicht jeder verstehen. 

Das mit"7 auf einen Streich" wäre was.


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> .
> @Tom: für lange-Abfahrten-Genießer werde ich nochmal die "7 auf einen Streich" Tour im 7G anbieten. Da kommst du bei den 7-9 Hügeln aber auf 1.999HM...



 Aber für mich bitte inklusive Shuttel auf alle Berge hoch 



Yogi....meintest du mich??
Wann,ab nächste Woche!
Ahrtal,ist OK!!Gerne auch ne gemütliche Runde am Ring!


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Den pete muss nicht jeder verstehen.



Ich habe ihn verstanden,war doch recht einfach zu "entschlüsseln" 




yogi71 schrieb:


> Das mit"7 auf einen Streich" wäre was.




Das fährst du dann noch vor dem Mittagessen


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juli 2011)

Ohne Mittagessen geht nix! Wat is mit uns beiden? Ahrtal?


----------



## ~TOM~ (29. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt,nächstes Wochenende,oder ab 15 Uhr unter der Woche....bleibt ja lange hell!


----------



## Bleiente (29. Juli 2011)

> PS:Wann plant deine bessere Hälfte mal ne Tour mit....sagen wir mal....80% hm Bergab


Ende nächster Woche, 4 Tage 99% hm bergab. Das sind definitiv 19% zuviel für dich.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2011)

Nix hinzuzufügen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (30. Juli 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Ende nächster Woche, 4 Tage 99% hm bergab. Das sind definitiv 19% zuviel für dich.




Jaja,Urlaub eben 
So gut hätt ich´s auch gerne....


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2011)

Hier überspielt jemand recht unbedarft die "19% zuviel"...


----------



## Bleiente (31. Juli 2011)

> Jaja,Urlaub eben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nix da Urlaub. verordnerter Stress nenn ich das. Kack Northshorekurs dabei (vom Pete verordnet), reine Höhenangsttherapie. Der Rest ist dann nur noch Entspannung


----------



## Pete04 (31. Juli 2011)

Rutscher oder Lutscher!


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. August 2011)

Pete ist aber echt fies,Dich bei deiner Höhenangst auch noch auf den Northshore zu schicken 

Seit wann ist in der Ville so viel Rollsplitt aufgeschüttet???
Hatte höhe Silbersee z.b. eine extreme Negativbeschleunigung auf ganz kurzem Weg....wollte aber dann doch nicht über den Lenker gehen...alleine macht das ja keinen spaß....wer soll dann lachen


----------



## Bleiente (1. August 2011)

> Seit wann ist in der Ville so viel Rollsplitt aufgeschüttet???


Schon länger, das lässt tief blicken


----------



## ~TOM~ (1. August 2011)

Ich fahre sonst immer anders   
War schon "ewig" nicht mehr am Silbersee....nehme normalerweise ab Parkplatz Donatussee den Trail rechts und fahre ab da richtung Weilerswist


----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2011)

> ...wollte aber dann doch nicht über den Lenker gehen...alleine macht das ja keinen spaß....wer soll dann lachen


 Recht haste - wir machen datt aus Überzeugung auch immer zu zweit!.... Gelächter hält sich dabei aber eher in Grenzen...aber du bist ja noch JUNG!


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. August 2011)

Jung ist ja relativ 
 Aber noch nit so Alt das ich mit "Rüstung" durch den Wald müsste 

Ach so...wenn es Freitag trocken bleibt werde ich was durch die Ville cruisen um tiefen Rollsplitt zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (2. August 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Jung ist ja relativ
> Aber noch nit so Alt das ich mit "Rüstung" durch den Wald müsste
> 
> Ach so...wenn es Freitag trocken bleibt werde ich was durch die Ville cruisen um tiefen Rollsplitt zu suchen



Ich werde wahrscheinlich wieder nicht können...klärt sich ganz kurzfristig! 
Wann fährst du los?


----------



## ~TOM~ (2. August 2011)

So früh wie möglich...werde kurz nach 14 Uhr aus dem Werk sein!
Wollte dann über´n Friedhof zur Deponie und dann was um die Seen fahren!


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2011)

Heh- wir fahren doch nicht über Friedhöfe (da wird andächtig geschoben) aber datt konspirative Gequatsche ist prima! Isch leg disch paar Brombeerranken! (Auffe Deponie und umme Seen) LG, die Doofe Nuss die um die Zeit noch arbeitet...


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Heh- wir fahren doch nicht über Friedhöfe (da wird andächtig geschoben)



Natürlich Pete....was denkst du von mir 



Pete04 schrieb:


> aber datt konspirative Gequatsche ist prima! Isch leg disch paar Brombeerranken! (Auffe Deponie und umme Seen)



Umme Seen ist schon genug Zeugs wat queer hängt,war Montag mit Junior dort um ihn was müde zu laufen.....wollten Enten füttern und  der schafft es Zecken zu fangen


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2011)

Die Viecher gehen aber auch immer auf die Kleinen! Leona hat auch sage und schreibe 3 Stück von der Tour der Hoffnung mitgebracht- war datt ein Gezeter... Mach die Freitagsrunde doch öffentlich, vielleicht kommen der Gerd und die Antonie noch aussem Quark!


----------



## ~TOM~ (3. August 2011)

Ich hab den Wetterbericht gesehen.....ich glaub Freitag fällt ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Viecher gehen aber auch immer auf die Kleinen! Leona hat auch sage und schreibe 3 Stück von der Tour der Hoffnung mitgebracht- war datt ein Gezeter... Mach die Freitagsrunde doch öffentlich, vielleicht kommen der Gerd und die Antonie noch aussem Quark!



Ich würd mich als Zecke auch lieber durch ne pergaments zarte Haut sticheln als durch eine die vergleichbar mit derer ist wo das Tier den langen Rüssel im Gesicht trägt


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2011)

Soderle, Häuslebauer - mach dich schon mal frei! Ich habe da 'ne Alu-Minipumpe um Dich datt Problem hautzart rektal zu erklären! (No.1)Druckgriff angeklappt: Zeckenstich - (No.2) selbiger ergonomisch ausgeklappt: Kontakt mit Rüsseltier - da will ich aber den O-Ton auf EinsLive wenn datt Rüsselige "Coming-in-thru'-the-Backyard" praktiziert wird - da werden die Hirsche in Schmidt am Rursee noch de Köpfe wenden wenn Deiner selig Hintern kund tut "Sie-haben-Post!" Bitte mal Quittungsblöckchen bereithalten für Empfang der Sendung (speziell No.2) - ich geh' ma' Garage Tefloncreme suchen (musst am Bau ja noch brauchbar sein - sonst droht mir wahrscheinlich ett Steffi mit Paralleleinlauf...)
Jederzeit für Experimente zu haben - quasi Daniel Düsentrieb - der Pete


----------



## Conbey (4. August 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> ....ich glaub Freitag fällt ins Wasser



Bei mir wohl auch! Sandra muss bis 17 Uhr Dienst schieben was dann 
folglich heiißt, dass ich den Kleinen gegen 15.30 Uhr aus der Kita holen 
muss.


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2011)

Keine von unseren Damen 'ne Chance den drei Damen aus Aachen in Duisburg zu helfen? Antonie ist Sa./So. im DH unterwegs, kann nitt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Keine von unseren Damen 'ne Chance den drei Damen aus Aachen in Duisburg zu helfen? Antonie ist Sa./So. im DH unterwegs, kann nitt...



Bertram, gib dir'n ruck ...........


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2011)

Falls jemand schwanger geht mit dem Kauf eines Fullface...




Den hat Breuers Bike Bahnhof mit dem Komplettbestand von Speci Deutschland aufgekauft und semmelt das Teil mit ungeschlagenen 21 Belüftungsöffnungen für 69,-- Euronen ins Volk (statt 140,-- auffem Markt) Schnapp ihn dir!


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2011)

Der Bertram soll datt nich machen, da bleibt zuviel Identität auffe Strecke!


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2011)

...von wegen "Ett gibt kein Schlechtwetter, nur falsche Kleidung..."
ergänze datt ganze mal um "...,nur den falschen Kontinent!"  Datt ganze Schei**wasser zuviel über Zentralteutonien fehlt doch auffe andere Seite vom Globus! Datt bringt Unwucht!...und schon muss wieder mehr Federweg her - womit der letzte Kauf gerechtfertigt wäre! Lassen mer mal den Hut rumgehen für besser Wetter, bin echt ausgespaßt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2011)

... entspannen Sie sich, immerhin hatten wir ein Jahrhundert Frühjahr


----------



## Pete04 (10. August 2011)

Hach, Hubäät, ist ja richtisch....Nur hatte da der rechtschaffene Handwerksmann keine Freiminute einjeplant und alle Jeschwisters in Urlaub jesendet....Stand ja kein Schild dran: "Achtung, hier der Sonnenmonat 2011!" Und wenn ich die österreichische Rodelmedaille raushole - in 2 Wochen gibbet Saalbach bis der Arzt kommt! Danke für die Aufbauhilfe! LG, der Pete (satt Federwesch wenn die Welt wackelt - sonst satt Federweisser...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (11. August 2011)

Pete,ich hab gehört das es in 2 Wochen schön sonnig und Staubtrocken werden soll


----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2011)

Ich schick' dir die Koordinaten wo ich's hinbrauche!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. August 2011)

Koordinaten stehen schon fest...bei mir über´m Haus 
Muss bis zum Geburtstag noch einiges am Haus erledigen....sonst gibbet mecker von Frau und ich darf nicht älter werden


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2011)

> Muss bis zum Geburtstag noch einiges am Haus erledigen....


 Da geb' ich dir natürlich recht, wie der zufällig im Vorbeifahren gemachte Schnappschuss belegt - aber die Wäschespinne steht doch mittlerweile im Garten, oder trocknet ihr immer noch zur Freude der Nachbarn vorm Haus?






Hach, Landhäuser sind ja eher was für den Romantiker....


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. August 2011)

Hast du ganz gut getroffen,aber seit Gestern liegt auf dem freien Rasenstück.... linker Hand.... ein riesen Berg Sperrmüll 

Aber was verstehst du Stadtmensch von Romantik???Muss mal das Entchen fragen


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2011)

Gibt natürlich kein schlechtes Wetter - nur datt falsche Rad! Hier mal die neueste Interpretation aus der Kult-Schmiede Jako-O, dem Radhersteller für den verwöhnten Stumpen  Leider ist bei 35kg Schluss (vielleicht als Doppel- oder Dreifachbereifung auch watt für Vati!) - staunen wir hier über Erfindergeist:





Ob man datt Dingen inne Badebuxe oder baggy fährt ist glaub ich dem Können des Fahrers überlassen - ich tät den einen oder anderen Kandidaten gerne mal die Urftstaumauer finalisieren sehen...


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2011)

O-Ton der Guten an den Service Haikbike:


> Liebes Team von Hibike,
> Seit 4 Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Zone 7.0. Leider gibt es für  mich da folgendes Problem.
> Sattelstützen mit einem Außendurchmesser von 31.6 mm lassen sich nur bis auf eine Tiefe von 15,5 cm versenken. Die mitgelieferte Truvativ Hussefelt Sattelstütze ragt dann bei maximaler Versenkung noch 15,5 cm heraus. Dies entspricht bei mir mit einer Körpergröße von 170 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 83 cm ungefähr der normalen Pedalierposition. Ist das so gewollt bei einem Freerider?
> Man könnte die Stütze ja kürzen, nur dann müssten ca 15 cm ab um sie ganz versenken zu können. Aber dann blieben nur noch 5 cm Spielraum um sie heraus zu fahren (ca. 10 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe). Im Sattelrohr ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass es nur bis zu der Tiefe von 15,5 cm noch mal nachbearbeitet wurde. E sind keine Schweißperlen oder Grate erkennbar. Eine dünnere Sattelstütze z.B. 30,9 mm kann ich 22,0 cm tief (bis zum Knick) versenken, sitzt dann aber über die gesamte Länge locker (d.h. dass unten ist das Rohr schon größer  als 30,9). Desweiteren kann ich im Netz (Deutschland) keine Reduzierhülsen von 31,6 auf 30,9 finden. Also wäre die beste Lösung, die Sattelrohrstütze nochmal nachzubearbeiten.
> Könnt ihr mir einen besseren Vorschlag machen bzw. einen Vertragshändler in meiner Nähe nennen, der das Problem lösen könnte (meiner hat das entsprechende Werkzeug nicht)?



Hat jemand von euch Ridern da draussen im Schober 'ne 31,6er Reibahle untätig da liegen? Natürlich dafür ein Obulus fällig, tuet euch kund! LG, der Pete


----------



## Trueffelschwein (18. August 2011)

Heute morgen gabs noch sonne


----------



## Vertexto (18. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> O-Ton der Guten an den Service Haikbike:
> 
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Ridern da draussen im Schober 'ne 31,6er Reibahle untätig da liegen? Natürlich dafür ein Obulus fällig, tuet euch kund! LG, der Pete



Hi Pete,
schau mal hier: E-Bay Artikelnummer: 370499732803
zur Not kann ich euch noch ne Verlängerung dran Schweißen....
LG
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2011)

Ein klares Votum für Super-Gerd!





Gebongt und gekauft - das Trumm ist 270mm lang - geb' ich danach direkt an meinen Urologen weiter - soll der damit reiben und ahlen...
Fetten Dank und hau rein am Ring LG, der Pete.


----------



## Handlampe (19. August 2011)

Dann klopf ich doch auch mal bei den JotEfEf Riders an:

Wie schaut es aus. Lust auf eine kleine Bummelfahrt:







Termin


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2011)

Datt wär es gewesen, lieber Uwe! Da simmer aber in Saalbach und kriegen keinen Anschlusszug... Unbedingt mit Gänsehals (begehbarer Funkturm von Onkel Zumwinkel), Maria Laach einmal rund und Wolfsschlucht nappi-di-Tali kombinieren, hab ich mit Schlüsselbein (den Namen trägt 'se bis die Platte raus ist...) voriges Jahr mit viiieeeel Freude und Schweiss kombiniert und für superlecker befunden - ich wäre nicht ich wenn's nicht auf der HP ein wenig Bildmaterial gäbe (Sleepy Hollow...) LG mit 'ner Träne im Knopfloch, der Pete, nach Diktat verreist...


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. August 2011)

So Ihr lieben noch zwei Stündchen und das 24h Rennen auf dem Nürburgring geht los.
Natürlich im Teamtrikot


----------



## yogi71 (21. August 2011)

Hey Uwe,

ist im Kalender vermerkt! Sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2011)

.... jaaaaaaa er lebt noch  Da muss unz Uwe kommen um den König der JFFR aus der "Posting-Abstinenz" zu locken. Lang nix mehr gelesen Jung bissde in der Baybachklamm hängen geblieben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2011)

Watt heisst hängengeblieben - durchjeflutscht bis inne Klamm ist uns der Kletterkönig fast (lusterste Bildbericht JFFR-HP) aber natürlich recht jehabt: Häng dem alten Dachs 'ne Schwarte vorn Bau....da kann der Silberrücken nitt widerstehen!


----------



## yogi71 (22. August 2011)

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2011)

Lebenszeichen aus dem Lebefreudigen Saalbach - ihr sollt ja unterhalten bleiben - die Jokercard bringt uns in ungeahnte Höhen.... Kuckst du Schattberg-View:




Die Berge sind echt und nur hinter Glas - damit 'se nitt beissen....
Hier findet sich am Start der X-Line auf über 2000 Meter die Gedenksäule der Looser zur gefälligen Selbstbedienung - vorzugsweise scheinbar Singlespeeder und PukyRocker...




Die Gerippe vonne Bikers haben die Krähen entfernt - uns stockte der Atem....für den Yogi noch ein schöner Hangweg (die gemeinen Varianten hoam mer's weggelassen...




...heiss,heiss,Baby! Kombi aus Braunlages Märchenweg und allem was uns lieb ist  bis, ja bis.....zu einem Hindernis was nur durch Teamgrillen zu überwinden ist, hier wäre selbst (wahrscheinlich?!) Onkel Tom's Familienmeeting überfordert - die komplette Kuh Berta mit ihrem Spannmann Bertine bei aktiver Touristenbekämpfung - hat selbst auf FullFaceMaskerade die Ruhe weg, muhst du hier:




Danach simmer natürlich zur Strafe auf den Blockade-Bertas zurückgeritten zum Spielberghaus - letzte Sichtung des Tages wie sich die Welt bewegt staunst Du hier; Rabbi on the E-Bike bei steigenden Tankstellenpreisen:




Cooles Land, da zeigen mer den Ölsuppenkonzernen die Harke.... LG aus dem sonnenverstrahlten Ö-Reich, Pete und Entchen Nappi musst, Auffi ist keine Option (bei Jokercard)


----------



## WhiteBandit (24. August 2011)

Super schöne Fotos.
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. August 2011)

Entchen,mal wieder klasse Bilder!!
Wünsche euch nur das es von Oben immer schön trocken bleibt....den Spaß habt ihr dann bestimmt von alleine 

Also,die nächsten Bilder mit was mehr Action


----------



## Trueffelschwein (24. August 2011)

Bin Heute 10km Treckingrad mit viel zu niedrigen Sattel gefahren, Ich werde nie wieder Fremdeln, versprochen, so´n scheiß rad hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## ~TOM~ (25. August 2011)

Naja,nen Sattel kann man auch höher stellen.....aber wir wissen ja mittlerweile das da das technische Verständiss fehlt


----------



## Bleiente (25. August 2011)

> Also,die nächsten Bilder mit was mehr Action


Arbeiten dran, wirst staunen


----------



## Trueffelschwein (26. August 2011)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Naja,nen Sattel kann man auch höher stellen.....aber wir wissen ja mittlerweile das da das technische Verständiss fehlt


Nur zum Verständni_*s*_, Verständni_*s*_ schreibt man mit `s´,also nur verständni_*s*_halber  Und die einen haben´s halt mit mit der Rechtschreibung  und die anderen mit den Reparieren, wobei *wir* nicht mit gemeint sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,denn ich flicke Sättel/Sattelstangen sogar mit der Gabel, siehe Wasserturm


----------



## Bleiente (26. August 2011)

> die anderen mit *den* Reparieren,


Friede. ihr könnt euch die Hand geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (26. August 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Friede. ihr könnt euch die Hand geben.



Psssssst.... lösch deinen Eintrag, dann kann ich meinen schnell ändern!


----------



## yogi71 (26. August 2011)

So heute meinen neuen Freireiter ausgeführt! Schöne Tour mit Trailstar.


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2011)

Fein gemacht, Herr Künni! Für den Tom mal was technisch anspruchsvolles probiert - da Ausgang unbekannt mal aussem Kleidersack vonne Caritas anonym bekleidet und Bike umgespritzt - die Spiele können beginnen
hier mal der Intro-Sprung WetSack zu deutsch "Nasser Sack" - alle anderen Gradeinteilungen von 180° bis 360° sind eh vollkommen überbewertet - natürlich sei der Sprung, lachhaft und stümpern....





Mann muss halt auch mal loslassen können... LG, Basediving-Pete....

YT steht übrigens für Yuten Tach!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (27. August 2011)

Bist du bei uns eingebrochen und hast der Mama das Rad abgezogen?


----------



## yogi71 (27. August 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Bist du bei uns eingebrochen und hast der Mama das Rad abgezogen?



Meins ist vieeeeel schöner!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (28. August 2011)

Deins ist............... genau das gleiche


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2011)

Stimmt nicht


----------



## Trueffelschwein (29. August 2011)

Hat Mama keine goldene Lenk-stange? Ich hab ihr Rad nur auf Bildern gesehen!


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2011)

und viele andere Sachen auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. August 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Psssssst.... lösch deinen Eintrag, dann kann ich meinen schnell ändern!



Nenenene,zu spät....ich hab´s gelesen


----------



## yogi71 (29. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Trueffelschwein (30. August 2011)

Stimmt, der Sattel fehlt....


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2011)

> Stimmt, der Sattel fehlt....



Finger weg! Macht euch mal alle wieder locker - das scheint in der Höhenluft besser zu gelingen - siehst Du Höhenlufteinfluss....





Aufwärmen halt - paar HM weiter sind die Wolken Geschichte, hast Du hier im Kreuz:






...und gemeinsam gerollt (mit Bedacht) wurde heut' auch schon wieder - Halleluja! War der Schlüssel zum Erfolg! LG, die Urlaubspartisanen...


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2011)

Neid, Euch noch vieeeeel Spass


----------



## yogi71 (31. August 2011)

Gestern ein paar alte kaum gefahrene Trails im Hardtwald wiederbelebt! Schön war es. Das nächstemal muss die Kamera wieder mit!

Für Freitag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2011)

Mission Urlaub/Rehumanize youself : Die Kuh fliegen lassen am Hasselberg-Trail - eventuelle Ähnlichkeiten mit Helge Schneider sind rein zufällig....





Lasse reinbölln...


----------



## Vertexto (1. September 2011)

Schönes Bild.........Pete in Action
bitte mehr davon......
euch beiden noch einen schönen(rest)Urlaub
Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2011)

Falls mal Bedenken bestanden haben wegen geteiltem Schlüsselbein - 
hier Beleg für den Selbstversuch....as the docs sayed: increddible...





Gesund und am Stück flöge 'se mir wahrscheinlich die Berge abwärts voraus... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. September 2011)

Hey Pete, schon den HängMän probiert ? Musse aufpassen in den Wäldern liegen schonmal gern die Schafe aufm Trail. Wense da ausse Sonne voll reindängels siehste ersma gar nix un schwups hat der nächste Schafwollpulli Fat Albert Muster


----------



## yogi71 (1. September 2011)

Sonntag Ahrtal, jemand Lust?


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2011)

Leven Hubäät, den Hängdown trag' ich momentan in XL - konnte mir beim spontanen Drüberrollen keine Schafgröße mehr aussuchen...
[FONT="]...und wenn man den Trailgöttern ein Opfer bringt und sie wohlgesonnen macht (verdammt viel Kuh dafür....)
[IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/0/7/8/_/medium/Trailgott.JPG[/IMG]

[/FONT][FONT="]...darf man auch selbige (Kuh - nix Trailgott) fliegen lassen bis die Gabel lahmt - von den 180mm sind nicht mehr viel übrig nappi die Tali...






...werd die nächsten Tage noch 'en Schaf drunterklemmen für's Ausfedern - da passt's schoa!  LG, der Pete und Entchen
[/FONT]


----------



## Vertexto (2. September 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Falls mal Bedenken bestanden haben wegen geteiltem Schlüsselbein -
> hier Beleg für den Selbstversuch....as the docs sayed: increddible...
> 
> 
> ...



Nee,Nee die Antoni..............
Ich habs Dir ja gesagt,.............gut das dein Bike dabei ist,aber!!!!!! das sieht nicht nach Eisdiele aus, DUDUDU 
Gruß
 Gerd


----------



## Trueffelschwein (3. September 2011)

Werweis...das kann ja auch nur ein Umweg sein zur Eisdiele  .


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2011)

Jenau, Alva, Männer haben kein Verständnis für 'nen Bergrücken im Weg zur Eisdiele - eigentlich hätten Frauen den Nord- und Südpol entdecken müssen... LG, der Pete (wir haben noch ganz andere Bilder, aber doch nicht vor so scharfzüngigem Publikum!)


----------



## Bleiente (3. September 2011)

> Ich habs Dier ja gesagt,.............gut das dein Bike dabei ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, doch, aber wir mussten ins nächste Tal rüber und wieder zurück
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Erzähls nicht meinem Arzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, der haut mich sonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (4. September 2011)

Es gibt Rollstuhlweltmeisterschaften über halfpipes und Gelände, also hast du doch nichts verbotenes gemacht  ....Es hat auch zwei Räderund du sitzt


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2011)

Danke an die Truppe, für die schöne Fahrt und dem guten Wetter gestern! Dem gestürzten Jan Uwe gute Besserung, das Teufelsloch ist aber auch teuflisch. ;-)
Als Entschädigung gab es ja Kuchen in Hilberath. Sollten wir wiederholen, aber dann vielleicht die ganze Tour!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2011)

Diesmal Mittwoch
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823

Simon,denkst Du an die Fotos? Danke
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (6. September 2011)

Bericht und Fotos online!http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=14


----------



## Conbey (6. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bericht und Fotos online!http://www.jffr.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=1&Itemid=14



Coooooool!!!


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2011)

Weiß ist keine Farbe, nur ein vordefinierter Auslieferungszustand! Schön die Wellnesstourteilnehmer mal alle in Fango zu sehen - seit wann hat der Robin Airbag vorne? (aber ganz wegduck....) Ach, sehe schon - ett war der Wind! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2011)

Feines Quatsch und Spassründchen mit den Michaels, schön war es. Danke

Ab jetzt komplette Beleuchtungseinheit montieren! Es wird sehr dunkel im Wald.


Für morgen auf Wunsch in der VILLE:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10889
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2011)

Fein, fein, mer sondieren!


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2011)

Wenn die Zeit nicht passt, melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (8. September 2011)

Na wenn wir uns das wünschen können!! 
Früher wäre mir eigentlich lieber!


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2011)

Früher geht nicht! Nur später!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (8. September 2011)

Auf Wunsch... wie sich das anhört


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2011)

Denk dran - der Tourenausschreiber wünscht sich Beleuchtung - und da ist nicht geistige mit gemeint!


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2011)

Wer hat ne Erleuchtung?

Denkt dran, heute Treffpunkt HeiderBergsee nicht der Birkho wie sonst! Wetter soll ja gut werden


----------



## Trueffelschwein (9. September 2011)

Ich, in der Schule! Wetter ist Schwül :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (9. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> *Wetter soll ja gut werden*


 

Wo??? 

Hier regnet es schon den ganzen Tag :kotz:


----------



## Conbey (9. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen! Hier regnet es gerade! :-(


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2011)

......nicht ein Tropfen in Köln


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2011)

Hier auch nicht mehr! Also Lampen montiert, Bikes startklar und bis nachher!
Snailstar, mach pünktlich Schluss!!! ;-)


----------



## Conbey (9. September 2011)

Jep, Rad ist fertig, Lampen sind dran...ach ne, muss den Kleinen noch überzeugen mir eine wieder zurück zu geben!


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2011)

Du schaffst das schon!


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2011)

Watt war denn da los? Lenker im Hals  Zwölfzöllisch Nagel inne Mantelhaut?! - Ich dachte die Deponie sei stillgelegt.... Die Jugend ist im Hintern, Hörr Trailhunter....


----------



## yogi71 (10. September 2011)

Da sagst Du was, los ging es am Strt, wo wir die Headlampe von Snailstar noch montieren mussten, unterwegs dann Plattfuß bei Conbey, der sich geschickt um das wechseln des Schlauches drückte. Der Übeltäter war ein großer Nagel. Damit hatte ich mir schonmal das erste Weizen verdient, dann Handschuhsuche von Snaistar.(2.Weizen verdient) Unterwegs dem Conbey erklären wie die Schaltung einzustellen ist(3.Weizen) und an einem Trail legte sich unser Trüffelschweinchen hin un drammte sich den Lenker an den Hals. Gott sei dank nicht viel passiert.(kein4.Weizen)
Trotzdem war es schon und ich danke den Mitfahrern. Snailstar,Trüffelschwein, Conbey und dem Gastfahrer, dessen Namen ich leider wieder vergessen habe.


----------



## Conbey (10. September 2011)

Ha...so ein Quatsch, hab mich um den Schlauchwechsel gedrückt...bei mir hätte es nur länger gedauert und ihr habt doch Stress gemacht und wolltet schnell weiter! ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...das erste Weizen verdient...(2.Weizen verdient) ...3.Weizen...



 wow 1,5 liter Weizen .. und dann mit dem Auto nach Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (10. September 2011)

Naja...Zum Glück nicht Lenker im Auge  Aber das kriege ich auch noch hin, versprochen!


----------



## yogi71 (10. September 2011)

Nee Schweinchen, das muss nicht sein!


----------



## Pete04 (10. September 2011)

Neuer Tourenbericht auf JFFR.de dank dem Künni, kuckst du rein!!!


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Neuer Tourenbericht auf JFFR.de dank dem Künni, kuckst du rein!!!


Hier gehts rein!

Heute halb zehn kleine Runde Richtung BAMS und zurück! Start bei mich.


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2011)

So heute erste Gehversuche mit einer "richtigen" Kamera. Da wartet noch viel Übung auf mich. Danke an meine Fotomodelle.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

schonaml über nen zweitjob bei sportograf nachgedacht ? Die sehen auch so aus die Bilder von denen


----------



## yogi71 (11. September 2011)

und dat ohne Bearbeitung! Nee lass mal , ich glaube da bin ich noch Meilenweit entfernt! Jeder der Ahnung hat, wird meine Fotos zerreißen! ich bin aber fürs Erste seeeehr zufrieden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

naja, ein fotograf ist immer nur so gut wie daqs objekt was er fotografiert


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2011)

Jenau, verdammt viel Schenkel für so'n christliches Portal! Wie lautete der Contest: Most sexiest Man of PLZ 5??? Bedankt datt der Künni mal wieder enn neues Spielzeug hat - lenkt ihn ab!!! Bis bald im Wald, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. September 2011)

Auf den Bildern seht ihr ja schon _fast_ schnell aus!


----------



## yogi71 (12. September 2011)

Für morgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12217

@Schweinchen, das sieht nur so aus!


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2011)

Huh, iss datt langweilig hier - dann mal'n Foto vom berüchtigten Giesskannentrail in Winterberg - gleich hinter Hells Klamm...





Kurz hinter der Oranjekanne beruhigt sich datt Streckenprofil merklich - dann auch wieder ohne Protec fahrbar...


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2011)

Auch haben wollen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2011)

Jemand vor Ort von uns Flitschbohnenstaplern??? Wir packen die Kinder hin, Dirt passt immer....


----------



## Trueffelschwein (20. September 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ dann fang mal an zu üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ dann fang mal an zu üben!


Dafür gibt's in Winterberg den 4X gegen die Senioren - mit Presse vonne Schülerzeitung - be prepaired... Keine Gefangenen, kein Aua...und kein Jugendlichengeposte nach 21.oo Uhr wenn offiziel müd' zu Bett....


----------



## Bleiente (20. September 2011)

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ dann fang mal an zu üben!


Jaja zugucken ist manchmal schwer, man würde ja gerne mitfahren können. Andere Liga, oder was noch? Ich nehme ne Menge Pflaster mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (21. September 2011)

Ne... du nimmst den Jouniortrail am Anfang


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2011)

J*u*niorentrail?!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (21. September 2011)

Ja sicher! Und Trüffelschwein, schön die Pocks anziehen, damit dir da bei einer Abfahrt von 5% auch nichts passiert!


----------



## Artig (23. September 2011)

Hallo Leute, habe mich mal angemeldet bei Euch. Bin letzte Woche auch schon in Ville unterwegs gewesen, war auch mit meinem Crossrad kein Problem. Würdet ihr mich trotz meines "Handicaps" mitnehmen?  Muss zugeben, dass ich leider auch nur ne kleine Funzel an meinem Bike habe, die macht nicht wirklich viiiiel Licht, aber in Kombination mit dem Lichtschein der restlichen Mitfahrer wars kein Problem. Mal schauen, evtl ändert sich meine Beleuchtungssituation bis nächste Woche, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2011)

Hey, klar kannst Du mitfahrern! kein Thema!
Mit der Beleuchtung brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen, wir haben genug dabei. Wenn ich dran denke, kann ich Dir eine Sigma Powerled leihen! Ich selbst fahre mit zwei Lupine Bettys, das sollte für alle reichen! Bis Dienstag

Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2011)

Tscho, da hat der Hörr Amir aber schön untertrieben - hat seine Fade-away-Session superfamiliär hingekriegt, alle Starter im Amateurfeld wurden mit Vornamen angesagt wie beim Clubabend  ...und ordentlich Erden verbaut wurden auch, kuckst Du Flugfeld:::





Extragross eingefügt um die Größe der Leistung zu würdigen...

Hat leider mit der Familienbande nur für den Contest der Amateure gereicht  aber was alleine die Jungs vom Leder gezogen haben - Daumen hoch für soviel Mumm, kuckst Du hier Mr. Mumm




...und das war erst die erste von X Möglichkeiten - holla die Waldfee!!! Fand die Jungs echt super - von denen fuhr auch keiner gegen die Uhr und die Dinge werden locker gesehen.... (O-Ton vom MicMan: "....uuuuhhh, leider das Pedal verfehlt .....aber er steht selber wieder auf!) Bedankt, der Pete


----------



## Trueffelschwein (25. September 2011)

...ja und man sah nur noch die Staubwolke, die auf Unfall mit mindestens 5 Knochenbrüchen deutete und leise wieder verschwand ...


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2011)

Aber et hat Euch gefallen! Ich hab gestern mit Siomon die Eifel unsicher gemacht! Traumhaftes Wetter, Start war um 8.00 Uhr. 60km/1000Hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ... Ich hab gestern mit Siomon die Eifel unsicher gemacht!...



Pass bloß op dooo ..... net dat de mir de janze Lück he verschräck jemaaht häss. Wenn ich nur een Bremsspur sehn he em Bösch dann schrufw isch de ding Reefe aff, dann kassde demnäch deue bös dat de schwaz un blau bös


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2011)

Paas op Männche, suns kumm isch ens no Kommern und deu de Reefe in dinge Hingersch.  un wenn de dat jefällt deu isch de zweete hingerher

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2011)

Huch, shocking - wenn Rentners so jewöhnlich werden! Yogi, die Fott vom Hubi ist soviel jewöhnt - die ist tubeless-ready!  Brauchste nix vonne teure Milch hinterherzupumpen!


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2011)

Bedankt für die schöne Runde - kann ich ja tatsächlich noch ein weiteres Trailstück in meiner Fibel vermerken! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Danke Euch allen für die schöne Abendrunde! Es hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht, und Euch wohl auch! Hätte nicht gedacht das zehn Biker aufschlagen. Ich hoffe es sind alle gut zuhause angekommen.

Dann sehen wir uns ja alle nächste Woche wieder. 
Bis bald in der Ville
Yogi
(König der JFFR)


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

So, jetzt erstmal wieder für Freitag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bedankt für die schöne Runde - kann ich ja tatsächlich noch ein weiteres Trailstück in meiner Fibel vermerken! LG, der Pete.



Welches Stück meinst Du? Doch nicht das Querfeldein????


----------



## Artig (27. September 2011)

War mal RICHTIG schön.  Gerne nächste Woche wieder, evtl auch schon Freitag, mal schauen, ob ich das mit meiner Freundin vereinbart bekomme, weil eigentlich Heimaturlaub angesagt war ...


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2011)

Nu, natürlich den Sauentrail - 





10x mit 10 Mann durchgefahren massieren wir hier sozusagen der Erdoberfläche unseren Bedarfstrail ein... Je größer die Anzahl des OINK! desto breiter der Trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Artig schrieb:


> War mal RICHTIG schön.  Gerne nächste Woche wieder, evtl auch schon Freitag, mal schauen, ob ich das mit meiner Freundin vereinbart bekomme, weil eigentlich Heimaturlaub angesagt war ...



Würde mich freuen!


----------



## AnkoGenius (27. September 2011)

Auch von mir vielen Dank für den tollen (Night) Ride.
Und das Knie muss auch noch ein wenig gekühlt werden...


VG
Andy


----------



## yogi71 (27. September 2011)

Da wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung. ......und immer diese Paparazzis......... 

Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2011)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Auch von mir vielen Dank für den tollen (Night) Ride.
> Und das Knie muss auch noch ein wenig gekühlt werden...
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich glatt verlaufen wegen der Baumwicklung - wir sind ja Biker und keine Raupen; lass bitte mal gerne hören vom Renaturierungsprozess....LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2011)

angemeldet! Wir warten ja immer noch auf nen privaten Termin bei Euch!!!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

OK, OK, Mea Culpa.

Wie sieht´s denn am Montag (3.10) aus? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben. Nachher könnte man noch das ein odere andere Schwein grillen.

Oder gillt das schon wieder als SPAM?


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2011)

Mal sehen wat der rest sagt!


----------



## SnailStar (28. September 2011)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Auch von mir vielen Dank für den tollen (Night) Ride.
> Und das Knie muss auch noch ein wenig gekühlt werden...
> 
> 
> ...


 
simultanflieger (alias snailstar) wünscht gute Besserung - hätte auch besser mal gekühlt 

hoffe beim nächstenmal wieder dabei zu sein...
hat spaß gemacht
grüße Mike


----------



## Vertexto (28. September 2011)

Ups, fast vergessen...........
Auch von mir ein Dank an die schöne Tour gester in der Ville mit alten und neuen Gesichtern, hat mal wieder spass gemacht......

Grüße
Gerd

freue mich schon auf den Ring


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2011)

SnailStar schrieb:


> simultanflieger (alias snailstar) wünscht gute Besserung - hätte auch besser mal gekühlt
> 
> hoffe beim nächstenmal wieder dabei zu sein...
> hat spaß gemacht
> grüße Mike



Recht so, recht so - hier hätten die Guides aber auch 'nen Ton sagen dürfen, der Hang ist wirklich recht schlabberig in Kies gefasst und dafür gestylt den unbelasteten Rider in den See zu beamen...
Wir legen den See trocken, entfernen Kiesel und Bäume und definieren Landschaft neu... LG, der Pete


----------



## Artig (29. September 2011)

Bei mir wirds leider Freitag nichts. Fahren doch wie geplant in die Heimat (dahin wo mein Auto angemeldet ist  ). Werde das Fahrrad mitnehmen und Kilometer kloppen damit ich dann am Dienstag fit bin  Wünsche nen feines WE!

- Christian


----------



## fabianka (29. September 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

mein Name ist Fabian und mir wurde die Runde hier von Artig empfohlen. Ich wollte nur mal fragen, da Artig nur Gutes berichtet hat, ob man sich der Runde (immer Dienstags?) einfach so anschließen darf?!

Gruß


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2011)

Hallo Fabian,
klar kannst Du dich der Runde anschliessen. Vielleicht bis Dienstag. Termin kommt noch, Start ist Birkhof um *18.29* Uhr.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Eifelphantom (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin gerade auf euren Thread hier gestoßen. Hören sich interessant an eure Touren! Gibts die Möglichkeit sich euch mal anzuschließen?

Welchen Schnitt fahrt ihr so und wieviel km etwa? 

Und welche Art von Untergrund fahrt ihr so? Nicht das ich da mit meinem Würfel-Hardtail falsch bin


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2011)

Anschliessen geht immer! Tempo und Streckenlänge richtet sich immer nach den Mitfahrern! von 20km - 100km alles drin! Touren gehen alle mit HT.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2011)

Mim Hardtail geht einiges


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2011)

jenau!


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. September 2011)

So siehts aus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2011)

aber nicht alles:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qICbb0Z0_Z0&feature=related"]Pretty girl massive bike crash      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2011)

wär auch mit fully passiert!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Oktober 2011)

Die hat eindeutig die falschen Schühchen an


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2011)

Frauen eben!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnte damit nichtmal geradeaus LAUFEN!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2011)

wo war yogi ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (2. Oktober 2011)

Nicht da.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich versteh das nicht... da wird einem gesagt, euch jibbet op em Gesechsbook und da findet man niemanden bzw. man kann sich niddema als Freund eintragen, das Schwein ist beleidigt!


----------



## stroke01 (3. Oktober 2011)

So,

hab mich auch mal für morgen im LMB eingetragen.
Hoffe, das klapt auch.
Hol nämlich erst morgen Nachmittag mein bike aus der Werkstatt.
Ein Bremsgriff war undicht. 

Vielleicht bring ich noch den coloni mit, wenn der es zeitlich schafft.

Freu mich schon euch kennen zu lernen.
Wenn ihr genau so bekloppt seit wie ich, passt das bestimmt prima.

stroke


----------



## yogi71 (3. Oktober 2011)

Na dann mal bis morgen!


----------



## coloni (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir leider kein "Bis Morgen". Klappt leider nicht.
Aber dafür bestimmt ein "Bis nächstes Woche". Dann habe ich vielleicht ja auch schon meine neue Lampe, eine MJ 856.
Ich bin schon gespannt auf die Touren mit euch.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ist auch OK, dann bist nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landyphil (3. Oktober 2011)

Viel Spaß euch allen für Morgen, ich bin leider dienstlich unterwegs und kann diesmal nicht. Have Funn Bye


----------



## yogi71 (3. Oktober 2011)

Dann bis demnächst!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2011)

Bevor das hier für 'ne Luftblase gehalten wird - auch Rekonvaleszente dürfen bei der JFFR ihren Spass haben. Die schäl' Sick hat ihren Hoh-Chi-Min, die Rötzchennase Pete hat den HiHuHi-Pfad (Hinger-Hubi's-Hingersch) ausse Trauffe gehoben - ZALANDO, verehrter des Lesens Fähige/r  Auf einem kurzen, aber knackigen Trail galt es Versehrtheit zu überspielen und all' die nagenden Tricks und Styles von Pinkbike's Videos inne Voreifel zu übertragen - namentlich rückseitig des Herrn H. (Namensgeber vom Trail) - staunen wir hier was im goldenen Oktober mit minimalistischem Material - Mammutmütze/Goggles/paar Handschuh/Lenker von Mutter Natur - noch so abgreifbar ist - für die Betitelungen sei die anglikanische Sprache entschuldigt - auf englisch flucht sich so wunderbar...wegen dem hohen Risc alle Sprünge ohne Bike gestanden...
1) seichtes Einspringen mit dem No-Pedal-Sider





... keine Blessuren, der Dachs blieb im Bau, daher direkt mal inne Vollen: der Sun-to-tail-whip!!!




...ja, da kommt Sonne inne Hose!...konnte aber noch im Sprung performt werden zum ...JACKIE-SHAN-FLIP (können diverse Keeper der Bundesliga ein Lied von Singen) Baanzai..




Holla-die-Waldfee... Nachdem jetzt klar war dass der Boden Gripp besaß: ab in die Königsdisziplin! Übergang zum GRAB-TO-THE-FOTT!




...Einschlag Pranke an Po (Anmrkg.d.Verfassers: Kölsch~Fott) PERFEKT!




Wer datt kann, hat die Welt vor sich liegen!  Also ran an die liegengebliebenen Herausforderungen; Parabelflug war angesagt - einfach der Physik gehorchen 
Stand-the-parabel-I





Enter Gravitation...




Deaf Grind - echt doofes Grinsen...








...fast ungeschnittener Spass  ...beim letzten Dropp haben den Trailshaper eindeutig die heimischen Häscher (neudeutsch: FiFö~Fieser Förster oder Interessenverbändler toter Sauen~Schlächter der Schwarzkittel) überrascht - der Trail endet in einem Brombeergebüsch epischer Tiefe....+/- 15 Meter Stacheltraktion lassen das Finish noch etwas....nun.....biotopisch erscheinen!? 
Also improvisieren - *Grap-what-you-can-in-front-of-the-brombeer-BAR-TO-THE-BAUM:*





Im November fliegen mer da gerne mal durch in "Remembering of the Shaper"! Absolut ausgestylt, wahrscheinlich noch de Botz jekracht, der Pete (gern auch mal krank wenn's so'n Programm gibt, wegen Grippe schliesslich die Radrebellen verlustieren müssen) Yeepeyayee- Schweinebacke! 
Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre
Spot: Dem Hubäät sing Fott unjefracht jeschändet...


----------



## Bleiente (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, habe nur die pics gemacht


----------



## Landyphil (3. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bevor das hier für 'ne Luftblase gehalten wird - auch Rekonvaleszente dürfen bei der JFFR ihren Spass haben. Die schäl' Sick .............
> .....schliesslich die Radrebellen verlustieren müssen) Yeepeyayee- Schweinebacke!
> Foto: die Einzig Eine
> Rider : der Einzig Irre
> Spot: Dem Hubäät sing Fott unjefracht jeschändet...



Die beste "_Gute Nacht geschichte_" seit langem 

N8 & CU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2011)

[heimatmodus]Leven Pete, für su ene jeile Berisch und su jecke Bildchje kannsde me järn noch hondert mol de "Fottritz" eronge rötsche  dat beste watt isch he seit langem jesehn han ![/heimatmodus]

Die Bilder gieren geradezu nach dem KBU Kalender. Darf ich ?


----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag Ihn, der ist noch  als der Rest!


----------



## stroke01 (4. Oktober 2011)

nee...wat is dat schön...

stroke


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Mein lieber Pete,schon lange nicht mehr so gut gelacht!!
Wieder mal ein PRIMA Bericht des JFFR Königs Obergaukler 
Was würden wir ohne Dich machen,auf jeden fall nicht so viel lachen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ett musste einfach raus! @Hubi: Hau rein, ich kratz mer noch die Fichtennadeln ausse Vertiefungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Oktober 2011)

Pete you are my Hero


----------



## coloni (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Hund hat gestern, beim Spazieren gehen, seine Impf-(Violett) und Tassomarke (Blau) in der Nähe vom Birkhof verloren.
Beide Marken sind an einem Schlüsselring. Solltet Ihr, rein zufällig, diese rumliegen sehen, bitte einstecken, bzw. Stroke01 geben. Den sehe ich morgen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wir halten die Augen offen!!!!
Haben wir eigentlich für heute abend einen Guide??


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Oktober 2011)

Yogilein,du kennst dich doch gut genug aus...leider bin ich Heute leider verhindert,wäre gerne gekommen!!


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Oktober 2011)

Sorry ich auch nicht.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (4. Oktober 2011)

@Pete, hör auf mit dem Zeug, das du nimmst!!! Das bringt dich alleine nicht weiter. Der Rest des Teams will nämlich auch was davon


----------



## Artig (4. Oktober 2011)

Feine, gemütliche Runde mit ner Cardioeinlage, die sich gewaschen hat  Scheiss SCHRANKE  heheh

Danke fürs Guiden. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter so crossbikefreundlich die nächsten Wochen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Oktober 2011)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> @Pete, hör auf mit dem Zeug, das du nimmst!!! Das bringt dich alleine nicht weiter. Der Rest des Teams will nämlich auch was davon









Ett sind doch nur Kiefernnadeln - durch 40Km inne Buxe gefahren verfeinert - da hatt doch bitte jeder sein eigenes Bötzchen parat! Oder soll ich jetzt auch noch für's ganze Team Nadeln weichbiken???  Für 12 People Kiefer inne Hose, da häng ich ja bald anne Nadel! Aspekt: wenn jedes Teammitglied die Nadeln im eigenen Micro-Ungerbugse-Klima vorbereitet kennt die Aromenfülle kein Ende mehr - da sind für den Soumellier von Bejaulais bis Kröver Nacktarsch Feinabschmeckungen denkbar.... und alles ohne Sulfite
Bedankt für's Feedback auf die nicht ganz ungefährliche Fotosession, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2011)

Perfekt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Danke an all meine Mitfahrer, dass war mal wieder eine schöne lustige Runde durch die Ville. Dank auch an die Schwarzfahrer.
Sollte weiterhin so getratscht werden, werden wir *wieder* ein paar Extraeinlagen einbauen. So ne blöde Rampe hat doch was, wenn man die zur Strafe ein zweitesmal fahren muss. Das kann man unendlich wiederholen. 
Achso, sollte sich weiterhin über den Guide  werden, nur weil die zweite Schranke nicht angekündigt wurde ......... gibt es wieder ne Strafrunde. Nur so erreichen wir das Ziel.

Et grüßt
der Yogi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(King is back)

Jetzt erstmal ein lecker 





Für die, die Freitag Lust haben. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroke01 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das war echt ne schöne Tour mit euch. 

Ich werd mich auch nie wieder über nicht angekündigte, geschlossenen Schranken beim Guide beschweren...

Hab schon in der Schule ständig Strafarbeiten machen müssen...

Zur Strafe am Swistturm zwei mal hintereindnder hochfahren war schon hart.
Aber das wurde ja absolut "demokratisch" befohlen. 

Merke !  Nie den Guide krtisieren, wenn es nicht um eine lebensbedrohliche Situation geht. 

Gerne nächstes mal wieder 

stroke (Heinz)


----------



## stroke01 (5. Oktober 2011)

Isch hab noch wat verjessen zu saren...

Am Sonntag, 09.10.11, machen die sportsinteam Leute wieder ihre Indian Summer Touren.

http://www.sportsinteam.de/nc/toure...er-indian-summer-mountainbike-tourentag-2010/

Laut ihrer homepage ist alles voll.
Laut meiner Buchungsliste wären aber vielleicht doch noch einige (gelb markiert) Plätze frei.
Wer Lust hat könnte also vielleicht doch noch in letzter Minute ein Plätzchen ergattern.
Ich bin übrigens in der Tour J. (auch da sollte noch ein Platz frei sein)

stroke


----------



## fabianka (5. Oktober 2011)

Ja von meiner Seite auch großes Dank an den Guide, hat echt viel Spass gemacht gestern. Allerdings werde ich mich nie wieder ohne richtige Lampe durch den dunklen Wald quälen


----------



## Bleiente (5. Oktober 2011)

> Für die, die Freitag Lust haben. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


Lust schon, muß mal schauen ob es zeitlich passt, denn am Freitag ist Phantalandtag der Brühler und da komm ich nicht umhin Kleini zu begleiten.


----------



## yogi71 (9. Oktober 2011)

Für Dienstag!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

geänderter Startpunkt, bitte beachten! Wir haben den Turm zurück!


----------



## Landyphil (9. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ....
> Wir haben den Turm zurück!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

Gift im Trinkwasser, der alte Trick - alternativ "Männer die auf Ziegen starren" - wiewiel Niederschlag wird vor dem Start toleriert - soll ich die Platzangst-gegen-den-Weltuntergang-Kombi schon mal aussem Schober ziehen?


----------



## yogi71 (10. Oktober 2011)

es gibt keinen Regen!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> es gibt keinen Regen!


...nur schlechte Kleidung (von schlechtem Benehmen mal abgesehen...)


----------



## Pete04 (10. Oktober 2011)

18.29! Bitte mit 'nem guten Spruch auffe Lippe!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Oktober 2011)

gern auch ohne! ;-)


----------



## yogi71 (11. Oktober 2011)

So das wird gemütlich, ich habe entschieden mit meinem schwarzen Freireiter anzutreten! Schööööööööön laaaaaaangsam


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2011)

...aber dann mit 180mm Rennen im Wald fahren!  Danke an "Fast-Eddy", den "Schrecklichen Sven" und den Hörrn Künni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
nicht zu vergessen den 300 säuischen Präparatoren der matschigen Zwischenetappen, nur am Asphalt haben 'se versagt - die Säue! LG, der Pete


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke Jungs! War ne nette Tour. Aber wieso "Schrecklicher"? 

Gruß, der Sven


----------



## Pete04 (11. Oktober 2011)

Weil's von "Wickie" halt grad' so passte, 'nen Halvar hatten mer noch nit! - nicht falschverstehen - ich find' den sehr harmonisch!!! Sehr schöne Vierertour, vielen Dank! Wenn ich trotz 3/4-Buxe so ordentlich Brombeer-Blut abgedrückt habe will ich wahrscheinlich eure Schienbeine nit sehen... Fand die Trails schön kombiniert (wahrscheinlich weil ich Guide war?) Bis demnächs, der Pete, Heimathirsch...


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2011)

Ihr nehmt die Abfahrtszeit aber genau 
War um 18:32 am Parkplatz...da war bloß Yogi´s Bikeshuttel noch da 
Naja,so konnte ich das Rad im Auto lassen und bin am Heimweg zum Goldenen M wenn schon keine Kalorienabbau,dann eben Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Oktober 2011)

Nee nee lieber Tom. wir haben bis 18.50 am parkplatz Richtung Klettergarten gestanden! (Pete hatte entschuldigtes verspäten!) Ausserdem hast Du Handy!

Danke and die Mitfahrer, war schön.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11929


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nee nee lieber Tom. wir haben bis 18.50 am parkplatz Richtung Klettergarten gestanden! (Pete hatte entschuldigtes verspäten!)



Dann sind mein Frau und Ich blind!!(Die wollt mich ja loswerden und rauswerfen  )
Sind auf den Parkplatz,hinter deinem Auto gedreht und wieder weg....aber Biker hab ich keine gesehen!!!!
Seit wann versteckt ihr Euch denn???
Dann müsstest du uns aber gesehen haben....ach ja,jetzt mit blauem Scenic!




yogi71 schrieb:


> Ausserdem hast Du Handy!



Sollte ich haben,aber da unsere Seite nicht online ist konnt ich sie noch nicht ins neue Handy eingeben,altes is hin und die Nummern waren im Handyspeicher,nicht auf der Karte!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Oktober 2011)

isch hab zeugen, dass wir da waren!


----------



## ~TOM~ (12. Oktober 2011)

Isch auch....enttäuschte Frau,die wollt mich loswerden um zum Kaffekränzchen zu fahren 

Dann musst mich ja zumindest gesehen haben 
Wollte zuerst noch ein Zettelchen bei disch am Scheibenwischer machen...mist,hätt ich mal.was solls.....


----------



## yogi71 (12. Oktober 2011)

see you


----------



## Pete04 (12. Oktober 2011)

Muttu Kierdorfer Armbanduhr mal auf MEZ umstellen!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Oktober 2011)

...und wer die wunderbare Hardtburgrunde am Freitag nitt kann: alle Jahre wieder dem Hubäät sing Kirmestöurschen, diesmal scheinbar unter neuer Führung  weil unter 2.400Hm für 1 Freikölsch! Kuckst Du hier, die haben auch Karusell!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12325


----------



## Pete04 (12. Oktober 2011)

> Isch auch....enttäuschte Frau,die wollt mich loswerden um zum Kaffekränzchen zu fahren


 @Tom - Wenn Frauens die Männer endgültig loswerden gibbet auch Kränzchen! Draussen nur Kännchen, der Pete




...und immer Schleife rechts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...alle Jahre wieder dem Hubäät sing Kirmestöurschen, diesmal scheinbar unter neuer Führung  weil unter 2.400Hm für 1 Freikölsch!.....



buah ! du kippst doch nicht etwa auch diese nach nichts schmeckende Brühe aus der Domstadt in dich rein ? :kotz:


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2011)

Belehre mich, Erhabener: Mit watt für Eigenjebräu attackiert der Kirmesbudenbesitzer die Besucherleber... Gemünder, datt feine Cramers oder gar Trappisten (weil die Bod und die Besucher dann schneller dicht machen...)? Info please, datt muss trainiert werden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2011)

Leeve Pete, der gemeine Eifelaner gibt sich mit dem gewöhnlichen gesöff aus Bitburg zufrieden. Zu besonderen Anlässen wie z.B. Kirmes wird die Leber auf das sepktakel mit einem massiven Frontalangriff aus der Cocktailkarte schon Samstag abends vorbereitet. Jedoch auch hier ist Feingefühl von nöten den sonst meldet die Leber eine massive Ausfallerscheinung


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2011)

...haben mer net vergessen und die Story kreist regelmässig bei uns am Lagerfeuer! oh Erfinder des "Grünstreifens"!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2011)

@DocSchoof - auch andere lieben marodes Gebälk, kuckst du hier Flying Circus:
http://www.nsmb.com/4678

Baujahr vom Bike dürfte der Befriedung deiner Ortschaft entsprechen... LG, der Pete (wow, was ein Idealist...)


----------



## Fliewatüüt (14. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeve Pete, der gemeine Eifelaner gibt sich mit dem gewöhnlichen gesöff aus Bitburg zufrieden. Zu besonderen Anlässen wie z.B. Kirmes wird die Leber auf das sepktakel mit einem massiven Frontalangriff aus der Cocktailkarte schon Samstag abends vorbereitet. Jedoch auch hier ist Feingefühl von nöten den sonst meldet die Leber eine massive Ausfallerscheinung



Aber du hast ja aus deinem Fehler letztes Jahr gelernt und vorgesorgt: Heuer erst die Kirmestour und dann der Cocktailabend, pfiffig, pfiffig. Und ich kann nicht dabei sein . Schade, wär bestimmt ein schöner Abend geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

Da tummel ich mich jetzt rum!!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. Oktober 2011)

Hast du schon Weihnachten? Aber nettes Bild!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

Unser Schweinchen!!!!!!


----------



## coloni (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt echt grübeln müßen wo das ist.
Aber warum in die Ferne schweifen denn das Gute liegt so nahe.


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

coloni schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt echt grübeln müßen wo das ist.
> Aber warum in die Ferne schweifen denn das Gute liegt so nahe.


Rischtisch!!!!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. Oktober 2011)

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay ich kriege das Bild nicht hin!!!! Die Bilder wollen nicht!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. Oktober 2011)

Und immer noch nicht, wie macht man das Scheiß verf***** Bild größer, sodas man noch was darauf erkennen kann!?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. Oktober 2011)

Sooo, it is funktioniering. mal zu den Bildern...... Hattet ihr auch schonmal nen Snakebite? Warscheinlich zu wenig Luft für mehr Grip  Wie man sieht ist dieser nicht einfach mit einem Schlauchwechsel abgetan. Aber in einem Jahr sind die Übeltäter bestimmt zu 26-Zoll-Schläuchen Ausgewachsen. Wer will kann im Voraus schon mal einen Bioschlauch bestellen. Bei www.Trü[email protected]
Wie immer ohne Gewähr oder Garantie


----------



## yogi71 (14. Oktober 2011)

Du bist bekloppt,Schweinchen! Aber passt ja zum team!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Oktober 2011)

Mir bitte die Anaconda-2.5er-FR-Version 2x reservieren, datt kleine ist ja watt für die Stadtpimpen... Den Yogi hab' ich auf seinem Suchbild auch nit jefunden - wahrscheinlich tückisch hinter so 'nem Lampenstrahlemann versteckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (14. Oktober 2011)

> Du bist bekloppt,Schweinchen! Aber passt ja zum team!


Gehört halt zu unserer Familie, die ist halt beklopt.
Aber schön war es heute Abend, ein Sonnenuntegang, ein Käutzchen, ein Tier was nur TS gesehn hat, ein paar Gänse und der fast Vollmond, perfekt


----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. Oktober 2011)

JA, perfeckt!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2011)

Traumhaft war es gestern Abend. Vielen vielen Dank für die schöne Tour!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Vertexto (15. Oktober 2011)

tja, nachdem ich heute den Drang verspürte noch mal am Ring zu fahren bei bestem Wetter und auch noch VLN Rennen......
Handy gezückt und...... nur den armen arbeitenden Pete erreicht alle anderen haben mich leider ignoriert
So bin ich dann wie fast immer  alleine los,wahnsinn was da los war so viele Biker habe ich in den ganzen Jahren vorher nie da gesehen ich schätze mal um die 60-70  davon 3 Gruppen mit +10 Bikern und Tausende Zuschauer an der Strecke das manchmal nur noch Slalom fahren angesagt war.
Schön wahr`s
Leider habe ich es nicht mehr nach Kommern geschaft.
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2011)

...wer Zeit genug zum Biken hat kann hier weglesen! *ENDLICH!* Datt ganze Jahr hör' ich mir vonne Bessere Hälfte an wie voll meine Kleiderkammer mit Bikepluten ist (pro verlorene 5 Tage war statistisch zumindest als Relikt und Daseinsbeweis ein kleiner Alibikauf fällig - da kommt natürlich vonne Socke bis zum Sombrino-Sweater watt zusammen) Komischerweise sammeln sich dabei vorrangig Winterklamotten...wahrscheinlich getrieben vom Urväterlichen Gedanken "Watt gegen KALT iss immer gut!" - vergeben sei's... ...und als ich da eben mein Fussende raus inne kalte Balkonluft halte - und der Blick zwischen geöffnete Kleiderkammer - Nickname: Schrank - und der kalten Dunkelheit hin und her pendelt kommt ett über mich: "WEISSE WATT DU MICH MAL KANNST!?" Die kalte Dunkelheit schweigt natürlich eisig - aber mein Schrank ist wegen Ausfallzeiten Sommers prall gefüllt wie die Waffenkammer von Duke Nukem gegen Winters - WP kann kommen! Ich bin schon da!!!  LG, der Pete, well prepared... (Wir pflegen unseren Bekloppten-Status , da ist Outing vollkommen gefragt...)


----------



## Bleiente (15. Oktober 2011)

Na da hab ich doch gleich mal die Kugel befragt





Und das passiert, wenn das so weitergeht.

10 Years later


----------



## yogi71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Handy gezückt und...... nur den armen arbeitenden Pete erreicht alle anderen haben mich leider ignoriert



Schätzchen, da war ich auf dem Fussbalplatz und habe fotografiert! Dat Handy lag 50m Luftlinie und war nicht auf Platzbeschallung gestellt! Ich könnt mich in den Ar..... beißen! Mist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...wer Zeit genug zum Biken hat kann hier weglesen! *ENDLICH!* Datt ganze Jahr hör' ich mir vonne Bessere Hälfte an wie voll meine Kleiderkammer mit Bikepluten ist (pro verlorene 5 Tage war statistisch zumindest als Relikt und Daseinsbeweis ein kleiner Alibikauf fällig - da kommt natürlich vonne Socke bis zum Sombrino-Sweater watt zusammen) Komischerweise sammeln sich dabei vorrangig Winterklamotten...wahrscheinlich getrieben vom Urväterlichen Gedanken "Watt gegen KALT iss immer gut!" - vergeben sei's... ...und als ich da eben mein Fussende raus inne kalte Balkonluft halte - und der Blick zwischen geöffnete Kleiderkammer - Nickname: Schrank - und der kalten Dunkelheit hin und her pendelt kommt ett über mich: "WEISSE WATT DU MICH MAL KANNST!?" Die kalte Dunkelheit schweigt natürlich eisig - aber mein Schrank ist wegen Ausfallzeiten Sommers prall gefüllt wie die Waffenkammer von Duke Nukem gegen Winters - WP kann kommen! Ich bin schon da!!!  LG, der Pete, well prepared... (Wir pflegen unseren Bekloppten-Status , da ist Outing vollkommen gefragt...)



... wenn du dir ne isolierende Fettschicht, so wie ich eine hab, zulegst dann kannsde den ganzen Winterkram inne Mülltonne kloppen !


----------



## yogi71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Rischtisch, hab ich auch. Ist billiger als die ganzen Klamotten!
So heute spontan Start 10 Uhr bei Yogi. Richtung dicke Tönnes und zurück!

Have a nice day
Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mann mann Yogi, du pilgers watt in letzter Zeit zum dicken Toni ! Da muss die Kerzenindustrie ja Umsatzzuwächse im zweistelligen Bereich haben


----------



## yogi71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Bisher hab ich nicht eine einige Kerze angezündet!  Asche auf mein Haupt.
 Die Strecke ist um schnell mal ein paar Kilometer zu reißen perfekt!!!!!! Mein 29er will auch mal vernünftig ausgeritten werden.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir ne isolierende Fettschicht, so wie ich eine hab, zulegst dann kannsde den ganzen Winterkram inne Mülltonne kloppen !


Auf Facebook grassiert immer noch dein Bild vom Freilinger See im Frühjahr ohne Badebuxe - echt wild, Alter!




.... Datt Rückenschwimmbild wurde ZENSIERT


----------



## yogi71 (16. Oktober 2011)

Jestern in Bonn hab ich den Hubi aber net gesehen!

Da war dat Jewässer ruhisch


----------



## Bleiente (16. Oktober 2011)

Supi, dass ich heute dieses Tolle Wetter nutzen konnte. Also, irgendwo auf`m Rheinsteig.





Ps. der Winter kann mir echt gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Pete04 (16. Oktober 2011)

> ... wenn du dir ne isolierende Fettschicht, so wie ich eine hab, zulegst  dann kannsde den ganzen Winterkram inne Mülltonne kloppen !


 ..."Tonne" fiel im Dialog auch paar mal im Zusammenhang mit Wanderrichtung der gemeinen Pluten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Oktober 2011)

Für morgen, wenn es nicht Dauerregen gibt!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## ~TOM~ (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei Regen nein Danke 
Wenns trocken bleiben sollte gerne,hab den Rotz immer noch sitzen!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2011)

Vorschlach: JFFR Team 2 - die Verschnupften - Los Nasos del Rotzo...






Hab' schon Sponsoring bei Tempo und - je nach Abflussmenge - Zewa inne Tasche! Auch hier zählt latürnich der FLOW!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich denke die Tour fällt heute ins Wasser. Das macht keinen Spass. Wir sehen uns freitag oder nächste Woche Dienstag!!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Bleiente (18. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist es soweit!! Die Klimaerwärmung hat auch die Ville erwischt. Nun gibt`s neben Wildschweinen auch noch die.

Jürgen schön aufpassen, besonders beim Kreuzen der B51 bei Weilerswist!!!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ville -Home of the Wallabies!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Oktober 2011)

*ENDLICH AUCH WIR - Schreit vor Glück!!!*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuQXOLFhKBE"]Neuer Zalando-Spot: Jetzt schreien die MÃ¤nner      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Pete04 (21. Oktober 2011)

*Frag Dich nicht was dein Team für dich tut - Frag Dich was Du für Dein Team tuen kannst* - let's get ready to Rumble!
*Just-for-fun-riders Team 2* (das feine, aber gemeine Duckmäuserteam mit Ausreden bei jeder Wetterlage) *goes Winterpokal! 
Melde Dich, zweitbester Fisch!!!


 *


----------



## Phiris (22. Oktober 2011)

Hola Sombreros

Mich hat es inzwischen nach Hagen verschlagen. Mein Herz schlägt hier im Duett mit meiner Freundin.
Meine Wohnung in Bonn hat die turbulenten letzten Monate nicht so ganz überstanden und ist dazu übergegangen sich selbst neu zu dekorieren und sich selbst begrünt. Unterstützt von einem kleinen Bächlein welches aus den oberen Gefilden des K (irschallee) 12 entspringt wandert mein Blick nun über bewachsene Täler und Hügel meines Wohnbereichs. Ich fühle mich an Dokumentationen erinnert wie die Welt wohl zehn Monate nach dem Menschen aussieht. Da dieser Grüne Flaum auch gerne meine Lungen begrünen möchte schlage ich mein Zelt nun lieber dauerhaft in Hagen auf bis die Zivilisation mit Ihrer brutale Fratze diesem Idyll den Garausmacht damit ich eventuell auch mal eine Tour mit Euch ins Auge fassen kann. Pete solltest du nun verblockten Trails nachweinen die du als erstbefahrer hättest mit Deinem Namen verzieren können sei Dir gesagt dass die doch sehr engen Kurven welche durchweg im Stand gehüpft werden müssten keinen echten Fahrspass aufkommen lassen würden 
Jetzt mal im Karl. Ich habe grosse Probleme mit meiner Ma und der zu machende Schnitt ist kurz vor der Durchsetzung durch mich und so habe ich auch kein Auto mehr. Das Rennrad hat aber den Weg mit mir nach Hagen gefunden und seit vier Wochen versuche ich nun die Kugel um meine Hüften abzutreiben. Es ist mühsam macht aber sehr viel Spass. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mein MTB nach Hagen holen und mich dann auch nicht vom schlechten Wetter abhalten lassen. Ich denke es sollte bald möglich sein hinter Yogi her zu zicken und von alten Zeiten zu träumen wenn der Fuss des Berges mir seinen fiesen Finger zeigt. 
Ganz liebe Grüsse an Euch alle. :-*


----------



## Pete04 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Wasserstandsmeldung verknüpft mit Personenbeschreibung! Fein so - MTB rasch nachholen sonst holst Du dir noch so 'ne komische Grund-Hand-Haltung - wir fahren Rise-Lenker... Waren heute mit der Familisch durch's Nachtigallental ins SGB eingefallen - ett Paradies!!! Also pronto mal die Trails in Hagen "an"rocken - wir sind da erstaunlich flexibel was den Teamgeist angeht! ....und die "ohne-Bike-Nummer" sollte natürlich nur die breite Bike-Gemeinde erheitern, was vom Feedback ja auch lecker geklappt hat und so in Ordnung war (mit Birkenstocks gesprungen wegen der Umweltverträglichkeit!) Nimm mal die Nase wieder in den Wind, datt Leben ist kein Ponyhof...





...und Verbote machen uns nur noch agiler!!! Dicken Gruss, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (23. Oktober 2011)

Hi ihr lieben,

ich habe Urlaub............... jemand lust und Zeit morgen 24.10. am Ring oder in Burscheid zu fahren? Uhrzeit flexibel nur bitte nicht erst um 18:00 Uhr.
Gruß
Gerd


----------



## Braunbaer (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Räuberbande,
nach unserem gemeinsamen Orientierungstraining ("hier müsste es langgehen") im Harz sind wir im Juli tatsächlich in die Alpen aufgebrochen:




Wetter war total gut. Nebel, Regen, und auf dem Eisjöchl waren 0 Grad. Gut, das heißt wohl nicht umsonst so.

Vielleicht sieht man sich nä. Jahr wieder im Harz?

VLG aus Hamburg
Bianca + Jan


----------



## Pete04 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hey, da hatt der Hamburger ja mal sein Postfächle geleert! Vielen Dank für den "abendfüllenden" Spielfilm, lieber Jan, kucken wir uns heute abend gemeinsam an Morgen geht's nach Winterberg - kleine Alpen  - da hat Antonie ja noch ein Erinnerungsgimmick inne Schulter... LG auch an Bianca, der Pete. (Wie war das noch: der mit viel Federweg immer zuerst?)


----------



## Pete04 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hoioioioi  Lieber Jan, schieb doch bei ähnlichen Aktionen den Schemel schluchtseitig von dir - wir wollen doch noch paar Jahre Spaß miteinander haben! Schöner Film! Und ein schöner Querschnitt gelungen von den unterschiedlichen Profilen welche einen so erwarten, Chapeau! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (29. Oktober 2011)

Huhu wir haben Netz und leben noch. 
Die WBler


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgen, daheimgebliebene Schlafmützen
Hier mal ein kleiner Tätigkeitsbericht aus "hinter den sieben Bergen".
Alle Möglichkeiten wurden bisher wacker genutzt - da Sicherheit vorgeht wurden erst mal an allen vor Gefahr strotzenden Stellen die Kleinsten vorgeschickt - da heilen die Knochen schliesslich schneller! Guckst du hier; Jugend erforscht Gravitation (ohne Sturz den "Continental" - datt machen die Gene!!!)





...und das bei Wetterbedingungen die mer in der Köln-Bonner-Bucht noch weit vor uns haben; hier mal Upland-Impression, schlotterst du da:





Soderle, verflixt kalt! Da kann man sich natürlich gegen wappnen, sobald die Sonne rauskommt ab in die Natur, kurzer Daseinsbeweis Ente et moi:








Warum alleine schon am Start einer ausgewiesenen Bikepiste mindestens 3x das Wort VERBOTEN die Runde macht  bleibt mir ein Rätsel - grad hier soll's doch mal erlaubt sein... So, flux mal der Gravitation die kalte Schulter gezeigt (ein kleines Wortspiel wenn man Schulterplatte trägt...)









...lecker, lecker! Für die DH-Strecke in Willingen muss man allerdings die Gefahrenparameterskala neu verinnerlichen; der letzte Sprung endet gefühlt aus dem Nix kommend 7-8 Meter tiefer direkt im Spital...we call him the widowmaker, schauere hier:




...weite Teile des Bildes von Entchen entschärft - hier schauen schliesslich auch Kinder rein! Und zur frühen Stund noch mal Antonie auf dem Kahlen Asten - datt Pic geht definitiv als Vorschlag zu uns Uwe!




...episch.... LG, Pete und die Spassfraktion (schad datt all die Zeit nicht in den WP kommt...)


----------



## Artig (1. November 2011)

Schöne Bilder Pete. Vor allem das letzte ist ja mal der KRACHER!  Hoffe nächsten Dienstag sieht man sich mal wieder, hab zwar noch immer keine gescheite Lampe, aber die Stirnlampe tuts erstmal noch  Sofern ich nächste Woche nicht wieder in Arbeit ersticke und ihr was plant, komme ich gerne wieder mit!


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2011)

Keine Sorge, bis zum Kahlen Asten planen selbst unsere Self-fullfilling-prophecy-fractionsbiker keine Dienstagstour! Komm mit, da wird dich geleuchtet!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (2. November 2011)

Ich bin noch ganz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artig (3. November 2011)

Hehe, hatte mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht die Ville ist  Kahlen Asten hab ich mir dieses Jahr auch mal angesehen, allerdings wandernd. VERDAMMT WAR ICH NEIDISCH auf die ganzen Biker... ich quäl mich hoch und muss mich dann auch noch wieder runterquälen ... und die Biker? Werden logischerweise belohnt fürs Hochkraxeln  Tja, was ist wohl der bessere Sport?


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2011)

Hier sei aber zugestanden dass der DH in Winterberg etwas Verabschiedungsromantik beinhaltet - im Amateurstadium wird der nur einmal gefahren... Als Wanderer kann die ich die Strecke wiederholen, als Biker im Rettungswagen nur willkürliche Eindrücke wiedergeben.... Ob das touristisch gewollte Absicht ist das man(n) mit no-pro-Status quasi im Sichtfeld der Frühstücksterasse vom Berghotel einschlägt am letzten Drop? Wenn ja würd' ich versuchen noch die Scheibe vom Frühstückssaal zu treffen - was geht, was geht, ich sag's euch ganz konkre~et...


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2011)

Wer hat denn morgen ab 12 Uhr Lust eine Runde, ca.50km mit mir zu drehen???


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. November 2011)

Lust schon aber leider keine Chance um 12:00 Uhr


----------



## Artig (6. November 2011)

Mist, bin noch in der Heimat, bei meinen Eltern und meinem Bruder. Sonst wär ich dabei gewesen  Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ich 50km packen würde


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2011)

Artig schrieb:


> Mist, bin noch in der Heimat, bei meinen Eltern und meinem Bruder. Sonst wär ich dabei gewesen  Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob ich 50km packen würde



... wenn yogi die schon schafft dann schafft die ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. November 2011)

Ey Pete, heute Downhillspot mit Anlieger und Kicker nähe Kalltal gesichtet, bei Interesse geb ich Geodaten her.


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... wenn yogi die schon schafft dann schafft die ......



warte ab, Freundchen!


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Pete, heute Downhillspot mit Anlieger und Kicker nähe Kalltal gesichtet, bei Interesse geb ich Geodaten her.


Gibb mich datt Zeusch, Alter!




Heute im Restlicht ohne Schemel mit meinen 4 Ladies rein fußorientiert dingen Hingersch zum 3. Mal abgelaufen - beim nächsten Mal vergrab ich mir den FR-Rahmen im Wald... Hat datt Bibertöurschen geklappt (alles ausser ja, super will ich nitt hören!!!)? Her den Spot, wird dann alles mit meiner besten,schönsten,einzigartigsten Kamerawomen aufjemischt... LG, der Pete, die alte Büropimpe....


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2011)

Für morgen...... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2011)

Keiner morgen?? Schade, wenn sich bis 17.00 Uhr keiner angemeldet hat wird der Startpunkt nicht angefahren!

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2011)

Nu ma nich die Flinte ins Korn, Erhabener, ett mehrt sich schon - notfalls bleiben Betriebe in der Peripherie vom Startpunkt geschlossen...


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2011)

Wäre sonst ne andere Runde gefahren und wenn dann wieder Schwarzfahrer da sind, schimpfen die ganz böse, warum keiner gekommen ist!

Das Training hat begonnen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2011)

....kaum fängt der winterbogal an hat der yogi die bude voll


----------



## Artig (8. November 2011)

Hoffe ich schaffs heute abend. Sieht schon wieder nach viiiiel zu viel Arbeit aus  Naja, alleine fährste ja nicht Yogi  Von daher komme ich, oder ich komme halt nicht...


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2011)

Dann lass ich mich überraschen!!!!!!! 

Der Bertram ist auch dabei! Fein fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conbey (8. November 2011)

Ich werde auch da sein! *freu*


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2011)

Wird ja richtig voll im Forst - ich fahr' vor und sperr die Schweine wech!


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2011)

uuuui und ich wollte ne GA1 Runde draus machen!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (8. November 2011)

Hi, also ich würde gerne mitfahren, aber ichbinn einfach das absulut schwächste Glied in dieser Kette und ,,alleine´´ zu fahren, ist i-wie auch nicht so toll :/


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2011)

Jetzt mal zack, zack 'ne frische Toureneinschätzung ins Brevier wenn mir die Auftragslage schon so in die Planung pfeift...


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2011)

Schönes lustiges Ründchen gestern im Brühler Flachland! Danke an die Mitfahrer.  Ich denke Tempo war allen genehm, da der Guide ja oft überholt wurde???

@Schweinchen, das nächstemal sagst Du Deiner Wildschweinhorde dass Sie nicht 10m vor uns den Weg kreuzen und Papa Wildschwein mich nicht so böse anguckt und irritiert stehen bleibt. Um Ihn nicht zu ärgern haben wie ja umgedreht, er hatte ja die besseren Argumente im Gesicht raus stehen! 

Grüßle
Yogi


----------



## Trueffelschwein (9. November 2011)

Tut mir leid, bin halt auf die kurzwahltaste gekommen...


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2011)

Du sagtest es.......nächstemal die Kurzwahltaste bei mir abgeben!!

Weiß einer wieviele Kilometer das gestern von Wasserturm bis Wasserturm waren?????


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2011)

Für Freitag! Wird locker, absolut Anfängertauglich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (10. November 2011)

Frag´s Navi!


----------



## yogi71 (10. November 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Frag´s Navi!


Du bist doof! Keine Lust morgen mitzufahren?


----------



## Conbey (11. November 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du bist doof! Keine Lust morgen mitzufahren?



Sorry, ich kann nicht. Vielleicht nächste Woche Freitag??


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. November 2011)

Ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## yogi71 (11. November 2011)

Sollte niemand dazukommen, werden wird den zweiten Startpunkt (Stadtpark) nicht anfahren!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10823


----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. November 2011)

Jürgen, bringst du mein Licht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2011)

Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust ne MTB o. RR Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht gegen 9-10 Uhr los.
Yogi


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. November 2011)

MTB kommt drauf an wie lang


----------



## Artig (18. November 2011)

Diese Woche @ Schulung in Kassel ... wird wohl auch nichts mit Freitag  Hoffe nächsten Dienstag klappt mal wieder... wie sind zur Zeit eigentlich die Bedinungen? Ich denke da nur an meinen Slickreifen im Vergleich zu nem echten Mountainbike und die ganzen Blätter, die da sicherlich mittlerweile vom Baum gefallen sind


----------



## yogi71 (18. November 2011)

Sonntag, hab ich mich schon irgendwo anders angeshlossen!
Hey Artig,
Bedingungen sind gut, auch für dein Bike.


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. November 2011)

Okay schade


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2011)

WP-Level1 Da hatt' ich mir was Feines von Frau Tourenministerin schnüren lassen, herbstlich Venn-nah verarbeitete GPSies-Route, modifiziert an Freizeit Aber - kommt immer anders als man denkt, die Ferkels hatten ihre Bude nitt aufgeräumt - schauen mer hier: Sauerei!





...und wenn dann all' die "...mach ich morgen"-Versprechungen für'n Hintern sind kehrt der Onkel Förster halt die Supernanny beiseite und wird konsequent:




Hatten 'se nu davon, die Schweinebande Aber gleichzeitig unsere schöne Runde zerschossen....also vom Haus Ternell (Home of the Pumpguns) zurück zum Mützenicher Venn, da hatte schliesslich der olle Kaiser sein Bett stehen, Bike raus und ab inne Büsche...

War scheinbar früh aufgestanden, der Barbarossa... ein Stück Eifelsteig noch mitgenommen, dabei fast die Gute verloren - Brauner Adler auf Braunem Grund, Suchbild hier:




Monsterfarn! Dazwischen ein Vogelgepiepe und Gefleuche - die glauben scheinbar wie Mutter Natur dass Frühling vor der Türe steht... anderes Getier treibt Hausbau voran wie Herr H. aus K.; mit teils verfressener Beschaffungskriminalität...




Der hat Biss, der Biber! Hatte kurzerhand das traute Bächlein mal auf 6 Meter Breite angestaut und sein Castel Gandolfo hinter errichtet - wer so was bemerken will (...und vielleicht noch auf unseriösen Pfaden pfadelt) nimmt sich am Besten die gute, alte Fanta-4-Weisheit in den Rucksack: ...wenn man nix zu sagen hat: einfach mal die Schnauze halten...(je leiser desto mehr Tier³)




Ungeahnter Zugewinn: das Pfädchen vom Aussichtpunkt "Im Platten Venn" zurück zum Parkplatz in Mützenich besticht durch Wurzelgarnituren erster Güte und diverse Fußstege - 30-40cm Breite - aus dem Hause Sarrasani - danach kann jeder zaubern Ab ins Shuttle und pronto auf teutonischem Geläuf mit der zweiten Massenschweinehatz konfrontiert abgebogen Richtung Struffelter Heide; Sahnehäppchen á la Northshore-light:




Da kam doch glatt die Sonne raus - schauen mer Physiognomie der Mitbikerin Ist aber auch ein Landschaftsleckerli - wobei die Trailbauer hier und da Konflikt vorprogrammiert haben; gilt für einen, der eh' schon auffem Holzweg ist, Rechts vor Links?




Die Bohlenhighways sind ja alleine schon 'ne Reise wert und fördern den Gleichgewichtssinn - die Erbauer haben aber schon 'nen Schritt weitergetan in Sachen Durchblutungsförderung - bei den Handläufen der Bachquerungen sind bei Rahmengröße S mindestens 8 Pflaster fällig für Alles watt sich normal so unter de Griffe tummelt...




...irgendwann hatte sich die Heide ausgestruffelt - Blick auffe Karte (Nähe Dreilägerbachtalsperre kam doch so bekannt vor) offenbarte den besten Plan B seit langem: Ab den nächsten Hang gestriffen und rein ins Dauergrinsen: Following the Hasselbachgraben mit Anliegers und Gewurzels...nettes Beispiel das menschlicher Eingriff inne Natur auch mal was Zählbares hervorbringen kann




...die fiese Transitpassage in schaurig, schmoddrigem, nebelverunkeltem Bachtal wollen mer nitt verschweigen




ebensowenig wie mein FavPic - Sonne kam pflichtschuldigst ausse Tannen hervor am Hasselbachgraben - datt geht direkt an "uns Uwe" wegen der Herbststimmung (hat den Biker auch leicht verstrahlt)




...und wenn man schon mal in der Ecke ist gleich Plan C hinterher; der kleine Bruder Schlehbachhanggraben ist nur eine Furche entfernt - vorher Transittal queren...




...gemeines Gefälle, was so nicht wirklich rüberkommt, warscheinlich beim Auslösen geschwankt wejen de Sonneneinstrahlung - der Schlehbachhanggraben war lecker, der anschließende Trail am Wildschweingehege (da wurd grad nitt geschossen) talwärts Richtung Wasserwerke lud noch mal zum Springen ein - Danke für den Freitach!!! -hier noch mal der Finalgraben im Sonnenlicht:




Dank an die Gute für's Ertragen von dem Rumgegrinse - war keine Demenz! LG, der Pete.


----------



## ~TOM~ (24. November 2011)

Schwupp....mal nach vorne geholt!
Alle eingeschlafen??


----------



## Conbey (24. November 2011)

Winterschlaf!!


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2011)

Deutschland bewegt sich - manchmal auch ohne Punkteeintrag und Phantomähnlich - lasst mal eurerseits die Beinkleider runter und macht mit Fotos mal Hunger - äh, Bike sollte schon drauf sein...


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2011)

Die Schulterplatte der Guten wurde heute entfernt...




...neues Universal-Schaltauge Custom-made-á-la-Winterberg jetzt im Handel! R steht für Rechts, falls Schaltauge links gewünscht - na, ahnst du schon, lieber Leser! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~TOM~ (29. November 2011)

Ist das Entchen denn jetzt noch stabil genug??
Schaut ja recht Massiv aus


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2011)

Mer pfeifen finanziell auffem letzten Loch - da muss jeder Opfer bringen! Frauen mögen Gewichtstuning! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Artig (29. November 2011)

Gute Besserung ans Entchen! Heute mal 2-3 Weihnachtsmärkte in Kölle geentert. Sonst hätte es Haue gegeben von der Freundin  Btw: der am Stadtgarten gefällt mir am besten, schön "oldschool", alternatives Volk unterwegs, viel Selfmadegedöns und Biokrams. Und dazu noch richtig guter Glühwein und Punsch, genau mein Ding


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2011)

> viel Selfmadegedöns und Biokrams


 Schaltaugen???


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Dezember 2011)

Naja, das hällt auf jedenfall besser als meins  Schweinchen war weg und ist wieder da


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2011)

Normalerweise wird hier ja jugendfrei gesendet - aber wenn mer's im Juni bestellt und im Dezember kriegt - hier mal die Hardware für die im Villerücken meuchlings gemordet wird....




Welch Stoff! Rösberger Sturzregen ohne Rost überstanden - der zugehörige Biker wurde inne Waschküsch ausgewrungen... LG, der Pete


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. Dezember 2011)

Es macht einfach keinen Bock fahren zu gehen in dem Wetter.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (9. Dezember 2011)

Die glänzen so schön!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Dezember 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Es macht einfach keinen Bock fahren zu gehen in dem Wetter.



... sei froh, du hast wenigstens zeit dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (9. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... sei froh, du hast wenigstens zeit dazu



Zeit hätte ich auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2011)

redrace schrieb:


> Zeit hätte ich auch!



... was musst du deinen alten Knochen auch immer so viel zumuten  aber das is wahrlich noch besser wenn man Zeit hätte aber nich kann weil man was kaputt gemacht hat


----------



## Pete04 (10. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... sei froh, du hast wenigstens zeit dazu


Trefflicher hätt' ich's nitt formulieren können vom umtosten Werktisch aus...


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2011)

D'accord, Compagneros - fortan (welch schönes Wort im Sprachgebrauch) Single-handed-sailor...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2011)

watt hasse nu schon wieder gabutt jemacht ?


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2011)

Sollte es heute abend stürmisch oder regnerisch sein, fällt der Termin aus!
Schaut um 17,30 Uhr nochmal hier nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sollte es heute abend stürmisch oder regnerisch sein, fällt der Termin aus!
> Schaut um 17,30 Uhr nochmal hier nach



könnte eher gesprächig werden


----------



## yogi71 (13. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, Termin ist abgeblasen... das ist mir hier zu stürmisch und nass!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (13. Dezember 2011)

Wollte mich gerade anmelden!!!!! Du tust alles dafür, dass Team 2 verliert, mh?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2011)

> watt hasse nu schon wieder gabutt jemacht ?


Nix, aber der Kern/Core scheint Rindsrouladenspeisend dem Wetter zuzukucken - und ausser dem Teamabstinenten setzt keiner LMB's rein - Zeit datt Eis und Schnee zusätzlich die Moral zersetzen! LASSE REINBÖLLN....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2011)

... so is dat halt wenn die Animateuse mal nen ruhigen schiebt ! Sieht beim Köter auch net anders aus, da lob ich mir doch die zugezogene Bikebekanntschaft hinter dem Kingsjoch, der hält hier und da noch die Köterfahne in den Wind


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2011)

> der hält hier und da noch die Köterfahne in den Wind


...dann weiss ich wessen Losung ich am Griesberg die Tage inne Nase hatte - ich dachte die Kommerner machen auf Trockenfisch!


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2011)

hat heute Abend jemand Lust ein entspanntes Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## yogi71 (17. Dezember 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen, so ab vormittags?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2011)

Ey Yogi,
sind die JFFr zu nem ein Mann Team zusammengeschrumpft oder watt ?
Hier geht ja nich mehr viel. Hab leider morgen keine Zeit. Werd wohl um 06:30 wiedermal ne Runde starten damit ich gegen Mittag wieder auf dem Bau bin. 

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten gelle !


----------



## othom (17. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag ist Ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (17. Dezember 2011)

Gott ruhte am siebten Tage und sah, das es gut war


----------



## othom (17. Dezember 2011)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Gott ruhte am siebten Tage und sah, das es gut war



warum muss man dann Montags wieder arbeiten


----------



## WhiteBandit (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann leider nicht. Muss auf Kind aufpassen. Frau liegt im KH. Naja doof halt.


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Yogi,
> sind die JFFr zu nem ein Mann Team zusammengeschrumpft oder watt ?
> Hier geht ja nich mehr viel. Hab leider morgen keine Zeit. Werd wohl um 06:30 wiedermal ne Runde starten damit ich gegen Mittag wieder auf dem Bau bin.
> 
> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten gelle !



Hätt ich das früher gelesen,wär ich dabei gewesen! Wir waren gestern auf Aida Nigth of the Proms und konnte erst jetzt wieder gucken...Schade


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2011)

@Hubi: Die Geschrumpften haben's dafür in sich Bagage mit Wintersportgeräten bepackt und Richtung Weißer Stein - Papa hatte 'nen Plan... Nach Ziellandung die Pänz den Schlittenhügel runtergetreten und Umschlag B gezündet - ab in die weiße, stille Natur - HERRLISCH! Erst inne Eingeweide gehorcht wie's letztes Jahr so war und ob noch Reflexe auf Eis und Schnee reagieren...ab inne Puschen





Mit an Bord Shaper-Set "Borkum" - Töchterchens Strandschaufel mit Blick auf fiese Pfade... Der Hörr nahm Fahrt auf ("geht doch ganz gut!")
...und am alten Dachsloch ebensoschnell wieder ab! Wie heisst ett doch: Passen Sie Ihre Geschwindigkeit den Witterungsverhältnissen an!!! Guckst Du Impact:




Hat er nu davon Nix passiert - zur Bikebergung war ja datt Schüppchen (Borkum-wir erinnern uns!) am Mann - Shantie auffe Lippe und los....




Fortan einfach mal die Not zur Tugend gemacht - wenn der Jägersmann mal spurt - nehmen mer die Hilfe doch dankbar an im finstren Tann!
Prophylaktisch erstmalig die 1a-Notarzt-Gloves am Mann - im Belgischen Vennwald wird auf alles geschossen watt nicht die gewisse Buntheit an sich hat... Landschaft...




LANDSCHAFT!³ 




Holla aber so watt von die Waldfee - wer brauch schon Squamish und Konsorten wenn's die Eifel kann! Datt Getammele zehrte aber ordentlich anne Körners - also die treue Rosinante nochmal abgeblitzt bei dort schon wieder moderater Schneehöhe - waldlicherseits bis 30cm...




...und von wegen en Bike spurt nitt -sogar in Brilèeschrift auf Asphalt!




...ett musste ja noch der Rest Familisch bespasst werden - also Grenzstraße gequert und runter zum...ja, warum eigentlich nur zum Parkplatz?!
Er wird doch nicht...darf man das?....




ER HAT'S GEMACHT!!! Die alte Pistensau Durch den Tiefschnee neben der Rodelstrecke doppelt so schnell wie die Schlittenköppe - Riesenpulverschneewolke um,über,neben mir's drum! Megagaudi! Dürft's Ihrs aber getzt nich alle machen - der Pistenpächter hoffte wohl auf meinen irregulären Abgang...Geschnitten, mein Lieber LG, ein Geschrumpfter...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ey Pete, krass fette Aktion Altaaah ! Wenns dich noch öfter in Schneereiche Regionen zieht kannsde auch mal meinen Lawinenpiepser geliehen haben.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2011)

Was für 'ne Gaudi! ...und die Spüche: sacht der mit 6km/h "dahinpreschende" Stadtvati zu seinem vor ihm schlittenseits sitzenden Küng: "Kuck mal, en FAHRRAD!"  Hatte bei gefühltem 30+Schnitt talsohleorientiert aber kinn Zigg ihm die markanten Unterschiede zu erklären aus meiner Pulverwolke... Muss mal paar Sponsoren suchen bei den Aufläufen die ich anne Skihütte verursacht hab'! Den Lawinenchip hat Mutti anne Hose - die ist ja als Fotofee nie weit wech....LG, der Pulver-Pete.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. Dezember 2011)

Hübsch, hübsch, werter Pete. Immer wieder eine Bereicherung, aber warum tust du dir das an? Warum strampelst du dich ab, wenn du die Kinder mithast, die dich locker durch die weiße Pracht schieben können? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2011)

...so,so... Ich schenk datt Geschirr mal der Dame deines Herzens - verbunden mit deinem Tip die Prognose: Du hast heute schon Weihnachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (19. Dezember 2011)

Lieber Pete, mein Neid ist dir sicher. Da fällt mir nur eins ein: WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Dezember 2011)

Was macht der Mountainbiker, wenn es regnet...... er fotografiert langweilige Wassertropfen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2011)

Was macht der echte    Mountainbiker wenns regnet ?
Er fährt Mountainbike:


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2011)

Recht hat der Hubi, vermeintliches Pummelchen! Und womit fährt Mann im Regen rum? Latürnich mit der 1a-schweinegeile Stihl-by-Uvex-Freischneiderbrille aussem Landwirtschafthandel - sieht aus wie Porsche, kostet aber nur 13,50 statt Porscheprisje! Verstellbare Bügel, gummierte Halter, Blickfeld wie Kaninchen - mehr geht nitt unter dem Last-Minute-Weihnachstbaum für den versierten Nightrider  und, Alter - datt Orange geht alles - aber niemals verloren!!! LG, die gute Fee...





TEAMFARBE!!!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2011)

> Was macht der Mountainbiker, wenn es regnet...... er fotografiert langweilige Wassertropfen!


 Yogine, er wird uns schwermütig! Schick ihn raus!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2011)

mit sowas könnt ich dich auch noch in bordeaux bedienen. sehr stylisch und Sichtfeld adäquat. Wahlweise sogar getönt oder klar für den absoluten Schnäppchenpreis von: einem Stubi !




Pete04 schrieb:


> Recht hat der Hubi, vermeintliches Pummelchen! Und womit fährt Mann im Regen rum? Latürnich mit der 1a-schweinegeile Stihl-by-Uvex-Freischneiderbrille aussem Landwirtschafthandel - sieht aus wie Porsche, kostet aber nur 13,50 statt Porscheprisje! Verstellbare Bügel, gummierte Halter, Blickfeld wie Kaninchen - mehr geht nitt unter dem Last-Minute-Weihnachstbaum für den versierten Nightrider  und, Alter - datt Orange geht alles - aber niemals verloren!!! LG, die gute Fee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (21. Dezember 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Recht hat der Hubi, vermeintliches Pummelchen! Und womit fährt Mann im Regen rum? Latürnich mit der 1a-schweinegeile Stihl-by-Uvex-Freischneiderbrille aussem Landwirtschafthandel - sieht aus wie Porsche, kostet aber nur 13,50 statt Porscheprisje! Verstellbare Bügel, gummierte Halter, Blickfeld wie Kaninchen - mehr geht nitt unter dem Last-Minute-Weihnachstbaum für den versierten Nightrider  und, Alter - datt Orange geht alles - aber niemals verloren!!! LG, die gute Fee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dafür braucht man aber Scheibenwischer von innen, oder Schnorchel dann wären wie aber in einem anderen Sport


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2011)

Watt hackt ihr denn jetzt so auf meinem Dioptrienvorschlach so rumm, ihr Pharisäers??? You can't always get what you want...


----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ejn Krachertje, wie der Holländer in uns sacht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ey Petje, ick han ja ja nit jeweiist dat je eijn haleve kasköpje bes !


----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wow, der Hubi redet PARSEL!


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2011)

*DITO!!!*ich geb's auf, ich find kein Bike auffem Foto!


----------



## AnjaR (25. Dezember 2011)

Auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Fest und ein gesundes und sturzfreien Bikejahr 2012. Hoffentlich sehen wir uns auf der ein oder anderen Tour.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2011)

Wer 'nen heissen Kaffee quasi on board hat brauch sich um nix mehr zu sorgen...LGm der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2011)

Sollte sich bis vier niemand eintragen, wird der Startpunkt nicht angefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ey Yogi,
dein RB is dat Größe L ? Muss mich ja lanksam mal um mein AM HT aufbau kümmern !
Jeroß
hubi


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2011)

Yep, Größe L. Willste mal testen? Ist aber mom zerlegt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2011)

Jo test wär cool gewesen. Hab da so zwei drei Rahmenz ausgeguckt, hat aber eigentlich auch noch Zeit


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich will es ja wieder feddisch machen, suche nur noch ne billige gabel!
Haste Urlaub? Vielleicht nee Runde drehen diese Woche? Locker leicht mit Stollenbesuch?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. Dezember 2011)

@ Yogi: Morgen 17.00 Uhr? Treffpunkt is´ gegenüber vom Stollen. Ich werd dann auch mal nach Wochen das Bike quälen wollen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2011)

watt is den mit der sektor ? war die nix ? günstig is die ja !
Hatte mich eigentlich schon so halbwegs auf das on-one 456 festgeschossen. da ich das am-ht aber mit vario-stütze fahren wollte sind da die möglichkeiten 27,2mm relativ begrenzt. 456 crabon wär dann auch noch was aber carbon zum üben von technischen sachen und so ?? dann kam mir noch dein rb in den sinn oder das cheetah 4pleasure. Transalp summit wär auch noch ne alternative gewesen, die sind aber wohl wegen rahmenproblemen erstmal vom markt 

biken gibt bei mir diese woche und wahrscheinlich diesen monat nit viel. liegen in den letzten zügen also muss ich nochmal reinhauen bis zum einzug. wenn überhaupt sonntags ne öörly morning runde. mal sehn


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hey Hubi - wie wir Vulkanier sagen: dein Einzug liegt nur noch 4 Clicks entfernt...


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche allen einen gesunden Start ins neue Jahr!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2011)

Jep!  Und mögen noch paar Blinde sehend werden bei der Natur da draussen... LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2012)

So, gerade von der kurzentschlossenen Neujahrstrailtour zurückgekehrt. 
Fazit: Nasser kann es von unten eigentlich nicht werden. Aber, wie sagt ein eifelbekannter Biker: "Alles fahrbar", außer dass, was man nicht fahren kann.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2012)

Jep, genau der richtige Zeitpunkt für die *CHECK-DEN-SPECK*-Spontanrunde! Also - das hier war hinterm Billiger Wald vor genau einem Jahr:




...und heute?! 13,5°...datt fährt mer ja schon *in Kurz!!!* 




Frohes Neues euch allen!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (3. Januar 2012)

Habe eine Gehirnerschütterung wegen Schlittenfahren und eine Demolierte Visage... Nach neusten Studien der Uni Waltner, hat sich ergeben, Sport ist defenitiv und absolut bestätigt, Mord!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (3. Januar 2012)

Bist du Schlitten ohne Helm gefahren? Das hat schon `nen Grund, sowohl beim biken als auch beim Schneesport einen Helm zu tragen. Leih dir doch einfach den Fullface vom Pete, sitzt doch direkt an der Quelle. Obwohl, Langlauf fahren mit Helm sieht auch dusselig aus


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2012)

Poliert der Schnee dir die Visage - ist's für den Haushalt wie Massage Statt des Chirurgen teurer Klasse freut sich so die Haushaltskasse... Hoffentlich ist das Ergebnis ok?! Wir halten Salben bereit...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Januar 2012)

Knallt die Fesse hart aufs Eis, ists schon wieder Winter son schei$$
Rot so tropft das Blut auf den Schnee, die Nase tut auch ganz schön weh
Ja so ist das halt beim Schlitten fahren, will man style und ehre wahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (3. Januar 2012)

Das heißt F*R*ESSE, um dir die Ehre zu wahren... und ich habe halt gedacht, wenn es die Kleinkinder hinkriegen, sollte es ja kein so großes Problem für mich sein...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Knallt die Fesse hart aufs Eis, ists schon wieder Winter son schei$$
> Rot so tropft das Blut auf den Schnee, die Nase tut auch ganz schön weh
> Ja so ist das halt beim Schlitten fahren, will man style und ehre wahren !


Jetzt schalten sich schon die Barden der Eifel vom Kaminfeuer ein... Ein Hochgenuss kommer'scher Dichtkunst! Immer "fesse" druff! Gab's doch auch von den Ärzten: Immer mitten in die _Fesse_ rein....
PS: Mer lassen die Gute erst mal nach Hause ausfliegen - mal kucken watt Schwarzwald aus dem Gesicht so rauszaubert...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2012)

Mittwoch und heute schöne Runde mit Snailstar. Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jetzt schalten sich schon die Barden der Eifel vom Kaminfeuer ein...



.... die untere hälfte von dem Teil steht schon, bald wirds warm dat sach ich dir !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2012)

Neues Vereinsheim ???


----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Neues Vereinsheim ???



Mist, den wollt ich dem Künni schon seit Wochen unter die Nase reiben! Hatte der Hubi Lokalvorsprung....

Hatten wir den schon? Echt klasse Hungermacher!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/26810156"]10 Things I have learned about Mountainbiking on Vimeo[/ame]

Lecker, lecker!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Januar 2012)

Mist, mein neues Heim schon erwischt!


----------



## AnjaR (11. Januar 2012)

@Pete,
super Film. Wo ist das und wann fahren wir dahin?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## yogi71 (11. Januar 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Pete,
> super Film. Wo ist das und wann fahren wir dahin?
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



ich auch!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Pete,
> super Film. Wo ist das und wann fahren wir dahin?
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Nu, ett iss halt draussen - mit Bergen! Sommers in Saalbach sollte sich da was finden lassen - wir empfehlen den "Saalbach-Höhenweg" für Unverdrossene... LG, der Pete - er muss auch mal dringend wieder auf's RAD:





...so sagen jedenfalls Dritte  Filme von Draussen ist ein echt fetter Fundus für Regentage - empfohlen sei's an der Stell'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Filme von Draussen ist ein echt fetter Fundus für Regentage - empfohlen sei's an der Stell' ...



weisst du was noch ein fetter fundus für regentage ist: >>> folge dem Link <<<


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2012)

Getzt wird der Barde auch noch zum Kleidungsfetischisten - Hubi - ich schick der Steffi den Zalando-Link! Schrei vor Glück...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Januar 2012)

Sehen Männers auf Videos immer so statisch aus - muss mal zum Zappelberater...
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18555


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Januar 2012)

Tja, bei schönstem Wetter und doch teils frostigen Temperaturen eine schöne Runde gedreht. Schon interessant, wie viele den Weg nach draußen gefunden haben. Obwohl, es gibt ja auch den EINEN, der den wunderschönen Tag in seinen vier Wänden mit Trockenbau und Farbe verschwendet! Und dann auch noch ganz frech zu behaupten, dort mehr Spass zu haben, als mit den vier Musketieren ein Ründchen zu drehen, ist ganz schön dreist!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2012)

provokant provokant der herr ! aber darauf lasse ich mich nicht ein denn ich habe schon ganz genau das bild vor augen wenn ich in meinem neuen eigenheim am kamin vorbei auf das dorf unter mir herunterschauen kann, in meine großzügige garage herüber stolziere und mir eins der vielen bikes die dann dort hängen werden von der wand nehme und locker meine runden drehe während andere ihre altbauten sanieren müssen 


ich hoffe ihr habt den dicken tünn gefunden


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> provokant provokant der herr ! aber darauf lasse ich mich nicht ein denn ich habe schon ganz genau das bild vor augen wenn ich in meinem neuen eigenheim am kamin vorbei auf das dorf unter mir herunterschauen kann, in meine großzügige garage herüber stolziere und mir eins der vielen bikes die dann dort hängen werden von der wand nehme und locker meine runden drehe während andere ihre altbauten sanieren müssen
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr habt den dicken tünn gefunden



Von welchen vielen Bikes redest du? Wart mal ab, wieviele Bikes dir der Imperator gestattet. Ich geb da mal `nen Tip ab, *kein *neues für dich, *ein *neues für den Imperator, Thema durch ! 
Und wo ist denn der Kühlschrank in der großzügigen Garage, der mit Kaltgetränken vollgestopft ist, die wir uns nach der Tour genehmigen? Das ist das Bild, dass ich vor meinem geistigem Auge sehe .

Und den Dicken haben wir gefunden, aber bestimmt auf anderen Wegen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2012)

> aber bestimmt auf anderen Wegen



.... kein wunder wenn der der vorne fährt und sich vermeintlich auskennt mehrmit dem display seines edge 800 beschöftigt ist als mit dem fahren. ganz nebenbei muss er ja auch noch aufpassen das der soldat, der polizist und der mit dem trekkingrad auch nicht überholen 
der kühlschrank steht natürlich auch da, aber ohne fleiss kein preis gelle !


----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> .... kein wunder wenn der der vorne fährt und sich vermeintlich auskennt mehrmit dem display seines edge 800 beschöftigt ist als mit dem fahren. ganz nebenbei muss er ja auch noch aufpassen das der soldat, der polizist und der mit dem trekkingrad auch nicht überholen



Isch hab kein Trekkingrad!
Er war wirklich sehr viel mit Garmin geschäftigt. wahrscheinlich um auf dem Rechten Weg zu bleiben, überholen mochte er überhaubt nicht. Aber schön wars trotzdem!

Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Januar 2012)

§1 da wo ich bin ist vorne
§2 alles was vor mir ist. ist entweder gedopt oder ausserirdischer natur


joha bei dem wetta kein wunda, egal was man fährt hauptsache draußen und fahren.
aber die aussicht auf den grießberg zwischen die dachlatten hindurch war ja auch ned schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> aber die aussicht auf den grießberg zwischen die dachlatten hindurch war ja auch ned schlecht



Wenigstens etwas!!! ;-)


----------



## Trueffelschwein (17. Januar 2012)

An mscharf, sag mal, stellst du deine Rolle eigentlich in den Hof oder auf´s Dach, damit du das schöne Wetter überhaupt mitbekommst?^^


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> provokant provokant der herr ! aber darauf lasse ich mich nicht ein denn ich habe schon ganz genau das bild vor augen wenn ich in meinem neuen eigenheim am kamin vorbei auf das dorf unter mir herunterschauen kann, in meine großzügige garage herüber stolziere und mir eins der vielen bikes die dann dort hängen werden von der wand nehme und locker meine runden drehe während andere ihre altbauten sanieren müssen
> 
> 
> ich hoffe ihr habt den dicken tünn gefunden



Jetzt ham' mer uns auch noch 'nen Multimillionär eingefangen - müssen mal die Firewall wieder aktualisieren.... Schraube gerade paar Dachlatten an den Kopfschutz um dem Hubi seine Inspiration auffem Trail zu verstehen (@Hubi: Vom Feuertempel kann ich the Griesmountain eigentlich ohne so'n Pfund Latten eigentlich klaren Auges erkennen - da haste dir wohl'n Tapetenvirus einjefangen....) Dank an Trüffelschwein - mer wollen keine Rollenkünste in beheizten Hallen - da bleibt die Aussentemperatur ja vollends draussen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Januar 2012)

Juter Pete, zwischen de Dachlatten lur ich momentan nur hindurch weil di e noch im Wohnzimmer liegen und drauaf warten in die Decke der Ankleide genagelt zu werden. So Gott will sollte ich aber Ende der Woche freien Blick für freie Bürger geniessen dürfen. Ich luur och von der andere Sick droppe !


----------



## redrace (18. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> §2 alles was vor mir ist. ist entweder gedopt oder ausserirdischer natur



Also ich habe einen irdischen Ursprung und bin nicht gedopt!
Lebe lang und zufrieden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen irdischen Ursprung und bin nicht gedopt!
> Lebe lang und zufrieden!



es ging ja auch nicht um mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2012)

> Und wo ist denn der Kühlschrank in der großzügigen Garage, der mit  Kaltgetränken vollgestopft ist, die wir uns nach der Tour genehmigen?  Das ist das Bild, dass ich vor meinem geistigem Auge sehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ihr UNWISSENDEN! In 98% geschlossener Ehen hat das Männlein mit dem Hausbau seine Funktion erfüllt und lagert IM KÜHLSCHRANK! (siehe auch: Schwarze Witwe) Ob da noch 'en kühles Blondes in den Vordergrund rückt mag dem Einzelnen wertvoll erscheinen - da aussem Team kein Fotomaterial nachrückt und die Seite statisch zu erscheinen gefährdet sein droht (woah! welch Konjunktion!!!) muss hier der Senior mal wieder raus um Pics ins Netz zu semmeln! Recht so! (Isch hab' da schon was im Focus mit Raufaser und Dachlatten....)


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich schwör's - ich hab' als Suchbegriff nur Hubert und Lattenrost eingegeben....


----------



## Fliewatüüt (18. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ihr UNWISSENDEN! In 98% geschlossener Ehen hat das Männlein mit dem Hausbau seine Funktion erfüllt und lagert IM KÜHLSCHRANK! (siehe auch: Schwarze Witwe)



Werter Pete, das Problem, dass ich jetzt habe ist, das du dich in dem Metier auskennst!! Das macht mir Angst, und ich schlaf jetzt nur noch mit offenen Augen!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2012)

> Das macht mir Angst, und ich schlaf jetzt nur noch mit offenen Augen!


 Nimm die ungeschlagene Kombiempfehlung des Verfassers in Anspruch - mit dem Frühwarnsystem kommt auch wieder Schlaf ins Haus...





Shine-a-light!


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2012)

Feine Sturmboennieselregenschlammundmatschtour Richtung dicke Tönnes mit vielen Umwegen. Schön wars, absolute Ruhe, kein Geschwafel, einsam. Traumhaft!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2012)

Wer von Euch, hat eigentliche meine Hausstrecke so kaputt gefahren? Hä!
Müsst Ihr immer Eure prolligen Breitreifen aufziehen!
War das ne Matsche


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2012)

So,gerade Testrunde Richtung BAM gemacht! Shit, das war eine kräftige Regenschauer, aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!

Morgen geht es ab BAM los!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12539


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2012)

> Müsst Ihr immer Eure prolligen Breitreifen aufziehen!


Datt war der Hubi - der fährt jetzt immer Erfurt73 mit Dachlattenverstärkung... Endlich hammer's die Pistensau gestellt!!!
Hier neulich die Schavener Heide - direkt vor seinem Kartoffelkeller...





Die alte Wutz!!! Dafür stell' ich ihm die anologe Satellitenschüssel ein ab 30.4. - Wort druff!!!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2012)

Verdammich - für mein Projekt "Kommern's Sonnenberge" brauch ich SONNE... Ich lieg' also auffe Lauer (-INTRANET-FÜR-UNSEREN-LATTEN/TAPEZIERFREUND-)  Wir schliessen die Straße von Hormus, besorsch dir schon mal Kleister!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2012)

Ein FREItag! Nix wie rinn mitte Bikes ins Shuttle und ab in die sonnigen Ardennen - im Fokus für die Tälersammlung das Oleftal im Visier... Bilderbuchatmosphäre (für den der's weiß mag) Vom weißen Stein gestartet stellt der Städter fest: nix gespurt, blieb also nur ordentlich Watt in die Pedale klotzen - bedingt durch unterm Schnee verdeckte Surprises - Wurzeln, Astwerk, korpulierender Maulwurf () ging's erst mal auf Eiertanz (der Fotograf genauso, hat sich nur selbst nitt fixiert...) 





...mal links eröm, mal reechs eröm...




Auf Camp Elsenborn wurd' scheinbar von El Commandante die neue Haubitze eingeschossen - defininitv kein Jäger bei dem Wumms, Leute - also pronto ins "Security-App" gewechselt - so leuchtet keine Sau!




...was vor bösen Fahrfehlern nitt schützt - following the last year KBU-Calendar nennen wir das nächste mal "Sitzenlassen"




...nach ungespurtem Forstpfad -hechel,hechel....




...ging's dann in die Vollen - Willi will's wissen.... Hier betrachte der geschätzte Leser die montierten "Winterpellen"




...um dann unversehens den UR-Trail zu fahren, da getzt abber "Hechel³"




Es war......erfüllend?! Jedenfalls jod ratschkapott hat der Biker nix zu Fressen injepackt (ein Zugeständnis an den morgendlich überhasteten Aufbruch...) Was tun, sprach Zeus? Pack den Nehberg in Dir aus! Im Ardennenkernland heimisch, das Pendant zum Vielfrass: Datt Ardenner Käsehörnchen (oft gefährlich unterschätzt!) Look at this, dear Hunter:
1) BELAUERT....




2) BESPRUNGEN... I got it, my god!!!




3) BEFRESSEN!!! Hier mit dem ersten Biss datt Genick durchtrennen, sonst droht Unheil - der Fänger ass ett roh!




Im Scoutingmodus talwärt -nunmehr gesättigt -  nix liegengelassen...








Scheint Spass zu machen....




Aus dem Tann' ran an die junge Olef...




Quellgebiet, auffe Brücke die Rosi(nante)...




Nach einigen Querfeldeinquerelen kurze Straßenpassage, hier fiel's auf:
die Lady fuhr 'nen Zeitfahrreifen vorne und war deshalb immer'n Quentchen schneller....




Folgende Aufnahme soll freundschaftliches Miteinander propagieren - ich sach' nur "Bis zur EM2012, Freunde!!! - Keinen Freistoß weiter!!!" 




Beim Eintritt am Hollerather Knie Kratersurfen, mit Reschpekt, logisch...




...bis an die Ufer der wild mäandernden Olef, ordentlich Wasser mit ordentlich Schmackes unterwegs ('nen Biber hätt's ratzifatzi in die Talsperre durchgespült!)




Die Schutzhütten am Wegesrand harmonisch der Natur angepasst und für jedes Wetter gebaut (ausser fliegende Amerikaners)





...abwärts ging's an der Talsperre vorbei der Zivilisation entgegen; Bleientchen's Bahnanschluß hatte leider in Sachen "Bike&Bahn" nix mehr auffe Pfanne...




Bene, summa summarum: KM: wen schert's? HM: su jet von drissejal! FUN: abber so was von satt - dafür waren mers doch da!
LG, der Pete, Eraser of the HÖRNCHEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2012)

Fette Action, Entchen & Pete  wenn ich irgendwann mal mit dem haus fertig bin und mal urlaub hab und dann noch zeit sowas zu machen .... dann mach ich auch sowas !


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2012)

Mir tun dir watt Schnee innen Kühlschrank, oh Lattenpabst! (Ähem...wie mir beim Nachstudium eines vorherig gestellten Einwandes auffiel bist du dann wahrscheinlich schon in selbigem Kühlbehältnis...  ...ett darf halt auf den ersten Blick nie RICHTIG fertig werden...


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2012)

Feiner Bericht, liebe Ente und Pete! Das nächstemal will ich mit.

Gestern schönes Töurchen, erst alleine Richtung BilligerWald-Hardtwald-Steinbach-FlamersheimerWald-BAM.
In BAM Snailstar und route61 eingesammelt und weiter Richtung Eicherscheid.
Hatte mich leider etwas mit den Temperaturen verschätzt, sodass es dort oben nicht mehr zuviel an Kilometern wurde und ich die Heimreise antrat. 

Bilder hab ich auch, aber leider seeeeeeeehr schlecht, aber besser als nix! (handy)
Geisterstunde in der Eifel, es gab sogar Schnee










Et grüßt dat Yogi, wat langsaaaaaaaam wieder fit wird.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2012)

Freitag geht es Richtung Hardtwald
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2012)

He, nitt den schönen Tourenbericht mit VGA-Pics vom Taliban zubabbsche! Wenn isch mer schon 'nen Rechten Winkel in die Fott fahr' muss sich datt rentieren....


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2012)

VGA ist übertrieben!


----------



## Johnson1986 (27. Januar 2012)

Schönen dank für die schöne Tour heute. Hat Spaß und Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2012)

Wir können auch Schnee... haut' eure Pics rein 




Nitt die Spuren lesen, alter Mohikaner - sieht aus als käm' der Pete ausse Kneipe!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wir können auch Schnee... haut' eure Pics rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Bild Pete....ward  ihr in England unterwegs....sieht so schwarzweiß aus...bis auf den reinretourschierten Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2012)

Hier rächt sich die laienbewehrte Vorarbeit, Uwe - ett waren die Groundsettings von "Der Frosch mit der Maske"! Stümper, Isch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2012)

für einen der sonst nur nägel in kisten haut is das doch recht farbenfroh geworden !


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2012)

Warte wenn du "fertisch hast" - isch mach disch deine Hausaussenhülle in Erfurt 53! Die Steffi wird begeistert sein!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2012)

... das hat vor kurzem schon jemand mit Kaffee versucht


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... das hat vor kurzem schon jemand mit Kaffee versucht


Zeit datt der Hubi mal wieder geregelter Arbeit nachgeht - im Netz nich' totzukriegen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... im Netz nich' totzukriegen...



du denks auch immer nur ans geschäft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> du denks auch immer nur ans geschäft !


...Einer geht noch!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Januar 2012)

Nachtrag von Freitag, der Pete wollte ja Bilder!

Beim ersten Bild war Snailstar schnell vorbei gehuscht....





Aber auch Pausen mussten sein.....





Auf dem K.Trail klappte bei Beiden die untere Kurve nicht.( War ja auch dunkel)









Tschöööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2012)

He, die Pics sind doch schon messerscharf im Vergleich zu Taliban-TV!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2012)

Aber die Sony Cam ist trotzdem Sche.......


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2012)

Für heute Abend warm anziehen.........Strecke und Dauer wird den Temperaturen angepasst!


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Januar 2012)

Ihr fahrt Rückwärts


----------



## supasini (31. Januar 2012)

vom Kreisel zum Alten Markt, 2h im Kreis trinken em Maatstüffje, dann wieder zum Kreisel und nach Hause - macht glatte 9 Pünktchen...


----------



## yogi71 (31. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> vom Kreisel zum Alten Markt, 2h im Kreis trinken em Maatstüffje, dann wieder zum Kreisel und nach Hause - macht glatte 9 Pünktchen...



Gefällt mir! Lass uns Kneipenhopping machen!  Nee, lass uns versuchen eine kleine Tour zu radeln! Wird eh seeeeeeeeehr langsam, da Snailstar konditionell nicht fit ist!

Et grüßt dat Yogi


----------



## supasini (31. Januar 2012)

Hei Yogi - ich schaff's nicht. Sorry.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2012)

Na, Ihr Homebounds, so viel Unterschied zum vielbejubelten Transition TR250 kann ich abber nitt entdecken (ausser die Frühlingsfarben...)
Ett will schon wieder nach draussen aussem Schober - aber in den prädestinierten Lagen tummeln sich noch die Carving-Skier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2012)

Oh, die Gabel hat mittenweils original bayrisch Koa-Schimma-Coating...


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2012)

Schön wars gestern, dank an die Mitfahrer. bei -7 Grad ne schöne Runde um Euskirchen, ab Billiger Wald mit dünner Schneedecke.
Wiederholung am Freitag

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (3. Februar 2012)

Na, die sind ja richtig Klasse, die Mädels!
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...rinnen-ana-laura-und-katrin-im-ibc-interview/

...mit dem Lippgloss im Rucksack kann ich mir ja glatt den Typenberater sparen! Chic jemacht - vor allem mit den Fotos im Abspann!


----------



## Tazz (4. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Na, die sind ja richtig Klasse, die Mädels!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...rinnen-ana-laura-und-katrin-im-ibc-interview/






 sehr schön


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2012)

Und ich dachte nur WIR hassen Harvester - der Ösi kann's genauso...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2012)

...und das Pic ist total Klasse von den Mädels, einen von den Typen hast du auffem Trail immer dabei...




...ohne Vorbericht nenn' ich die alle WILMA!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2012)

Ein Blick in die Zimmer ergab: Kinderfreie Bude  und der Senior passt auf Phone auf!!! Bikes ins Shuttle und LOS: Superwetter, ********kalt, BrückenSurfen in Colonia
...und wer da denkt: poooch - Rhein - iss doch alles flach! Nix da, für den McAskill in Dir haben vom Römer bis zum Franzos' die Erbauer Treppenhäuser drangeschustert; hier wird der AM-Rahmen zur Rappelkiste




Größtenteils wurde krankenversicherungsfreundlicher Sandstein verbaut, Granit tät beim Sturz mehr weh!
Und DA: Direkt am Tanzbrunnen den Erlkönig entdeckt: Poisons 2012er Pink-Pussie Stadtschlampe - mehr Pink geht nich'




Das Kölner Rheinufer an sich wird sicher etwas unterschätzt; angefangen von den Poller Wiesen bis hin zum Uferverlauf oberhalb des Niehler Hafens kann man eigentlich sagen: Mehr Bio geht nicht....
Höhe Zoobridge: Vati Rhein eisfrei...




...die alte Bunenhupennummer, rappeliger als enn Feldwech nach der Ernte - but be prepared: 1/3 von Kölns Altglas lauert am Rheinufer...
Rückwegs nochmal die nette Sonne mit Wahrzeichen








...und zum Abschluss geht die Sonne noch in Poll unter - IN POLL - o.k., bisschen näher an der Ukraine und damit paar Milligrad kälter, ett sei den Pollern gegönnt...




Eine Empfehlung: Die Kaffee-Snack-Bud' am Tanzbrunnen: Dialog vom Budencheffe: Will'se die Wurst watt delikat? (Ich denk: Au Backe, der Maître würzt "Die tödliche Doris"!...und sach natürlich: Jau, gerne) 
Bilanz vom Currywurstkonsum, Version Made-by-Cheffe: Herzlich persönlich bedankt; Winterjacke bräucht ich nimmer, ich hätte ab sofort Sommer.... Der kann SCHARF, der Chef! (& hat 2 Super Milchkaffee-Macinas unter seiner Fuchtel - 3 Löffel hinter die selbigen für Ihn! Fazit: Wenn mer's auffem Land den Arsch schon nicht mehr hoch krischt - ab inne City!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2012)

Der  total, aber ich  ihn!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2012)

Bussi, Künni! Wegen der Currywurst bin ich auch in Behandlung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2012)

Gestern waren Yogi-Bär und Bubu-Bär bei -11 Grad im Wald!







Schön war es. Richtig verpackt, kann man auch bei dem Wetter radeln. Es geht doch nix über frische Luft, absolute Ruhe im Wald.........
Danke an meinen Mitfahrer.

Gruß
Yogi aus dem Wald

@Pete: ich weiß.......sind wieder VGA Bilder!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2012)

@Cheffe: Wer so Bärig verpackt der Kälte und Dunkelheit trotzt - der darf auch VGA! Mich fröstelt beim Schauen!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2012)

Hammerhai - hier sind Opi, Vati und Enkel bei gleichem Skill anne rauhen Wetterseite unterwegs - hab' ich mit 4 Kurzen noch nitt jeschafft...
Der Hans - der kanns!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12836863"]HandI Adventures - Hans Rey, Steve Peat, Danny MacAskill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Februar 2012)

Du heißt ja auch nicht Hans, vielleicht ist das die Erklärung.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2012)

Hier mal die Alternative für den "Nicht-Hans" gegen Langeweile in urbanem
Ballungsgebiet...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25548418"]Bike + Rope Jumping = Crazy Drop on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## AnjaR (11. Februar 2012)

Hey Pete,

war das letzte Woche in Kölle? Ich glaub jetzt übertreibst Du einwenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntag ne kleine Tour ab Yogis Heim. Richtung Hardtburg, Arloff, Eicherscheid, BAM, Eschweiler, Schavener Heide, Satzvey, EU.

Start um 9 Uhr HIER!

Tempo gemütlich und entspannt


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> war das letzte Woche in Kölle? Ich glaub jetzt übertreibst Du einwenig.



Genau, Häuserkampfs-Straßenkarnevalseröffnung - wir lieben das und hassen teuer!... Bemerkenswert find' ich dass scheinbar im ganzen Block (siehe herausgebombte Fensterrahmen auf Ground Zero) nix zu fressen ist und die Jugend springt freudig vonne Dächer... Die spinnen, die Scheinkroaten... Gruss an den lieben Jörg, war scheinbar an dem WE 'ne Antiserie für Kölner Sport...


----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2012)

I´ll be back. Traumhafter Tag heute. War das Klasse.

Von KleiBü-Hardtwald-Steinbach-Arlofferberg-dickeTönnes-Effelsberg-Eicherscheid-BAM-Rodert-Iversheim-Arloff-Kalkar-MariaRast-BilligerWald-EU-KleiBü.

Einfach perfekt.

Yogi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Februar 2012)

Und da sagst du, du seist nicht fit! Das liest sich aber ganz anders.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2012)

Es wird langsam, und es war ein perfekter Tag! Der fing schon seeeeeehr früh an.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2012)

Das KleinBüllesheim aus Runde 1 war doppelt - da zieht Hans Rosenthal 4 WP-Punkte ab! Haben gestern 2 Jungens mit seeehr viel Spass von der Katzenley runterkommen sehen hinter uns - NEID! Die hatten Bikes - ich die Damen... Am Nachmittag vermutlich den Hubi mit Rudel anne Urfttalsperre gesehen - und schon wieder in Damenbesitz und folglich zu Fuß... Spätnachmittags vonne guten Hälfte in die Ville geschmissen worden mit dem DH-Schemel (Rest ist im Service) - ett fuhr sich als würd die Weihnachtsgans mit auffem Rahmen sitzen, ich hab's ungläubig mehrmals überprüft, da war kein Federviech... dringend Körner gesucht!!!


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2012)

Noch ein paar VGA Bilder als Nachtrag! Mehr gibt das Handy leider nicht her!

Auffahrt ArlofferBerg




Sonnenschein im BAM Wald




Explorertour auf den richtigen Pfaden




Zwischenstopp am dicken Tönnes, mit kleinem Dankesgebet für das fantastische Wetter ;-)




Eicherscheid




Pause




Wie gut das ich ne rote Warnjacke anhatte, bin heil durchgekommen




Ist das nicht ein bisschen Kalt? Entenversammlung in Arloff




dann Richtung Kalkar-Maria Rast-BilligerWald


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2012)

Auch VGA macht Appetit!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (13. Februar 2012)

@Yogi, I´ll be back....(I´m back)


----------



## yogi71 (13. Februar 2012)

That´s fine! See you in Ville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2012)

Ladies, der Taliban ist in den deutschen Wäldern angekommen - Schutzkleidung ins Auge fassen!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19101/h


----------



## yogi71 (16. Februar 2012)

Yiepieeeeeeeeeee, gestern erste Schlammtour 2012,
fühlt sich das gut an...... die Frau sieht zuhause endlich wieder , das Du wirklich biken warst und nicht 
et grüßt dat Yogi aus dem schlammigen Wald


----------



## Fliewatüüt (16. Februar 2012)

Du hast es wirklich getan, bei dem sch...Wetter? Keine Hemmungen, der Mann.


----------



## sinux (16. Februar 2012)

Hatte ja kurz überlegt mich Euch anzuschließen....der Wetterbericht hatte dann die besseren Argumente.
Und für's Gewissen war ich dann eben bis 1830 auf der Arbeit...

cu in the matsch


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2012)




----------



## yogi71 (16. Februar 2012)

War mal wieder was anderes!


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2012)

Liebes Team,
schaut bitte mal in die IG. Es steht die 3.Auflage vom Harz an! 

*JFFR goes Braunlage 2012.*

Gruß
Yogi​


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Liebes Team,
> schaut bitte mal in die IG. Es steht die 3.Auflage vom Harz an!
> 
> *JFFR goes Braunlage 2012.*
> ...



Hmmm wann ist das denn `? Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Jahr


----------



## yogi71 (17. Februar 2012)

Hey Sven,
genaues Datum steht noch nicht fest! Das WE 04.05. oder 11.05.2012. (Fr.-Mo.)

Würde mich freuen, wenn es bei Dir dieses Jahr klappt!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> genaues Datum steht noch nicht fest! Das WE 04.05. oder 11.05.2012. (Fr.-Mo.)
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn es bei Dir dieses Jahr klappt!
> ...



Hmmm das sieht nicht so gut bei mir aus ... 18.5 .2012 könnte ich dir anbieten .. aber nur Fr-So da ich am Montag wieder auf Früh müsste .. aber morgen wenn ich den aktuellen Schichtplan habe ,kann ich dir mehr sagen.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2012)

Hmmm, wir hätten ja auch gerne mal 'nen "schreckliche Sven" dabei - aber erst muss das Forum mal auf Tourentermine kommen....


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2012)

Sven - ich hab' mal draufjeklickt - wenn jemand im Team 1609 geboren ist muss der RIECHEN - bitte prüfen bevor jetzt auch im Hobbysektor die Doc-Fuentes-Gerüch(t)e hereinbrechen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sven - ich hab' mal draufjeklickt - wenn jemand im Team 1609 geboren ist muss der RIECHEN - bitte prüfen bevor jetzt auch im Hobbysektor die Doc-Fuentes-Gerüch(t)e hereinbrechen....



Ja das gebe ich zu meine Form ist nicht gerade die besten .. aber ich kenne ja einen "Jan"  der macht das schon


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2012)

Jaja, "Jan und Hein und Klaas und Pitt, die haben Bärte, die müssen mit...." ...alles Seilschaften.....    hier mal lustig: Bikekostümieren http://youtu.be/WdEpzOC30_0

Muuuuuuuh!


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> genaues Datum steht noch nicht fest! Das WE 04.05. oder 11.05.2012. (Fr.-Mo.)
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn es bei Dir dieses Jahr klappt!
> ...



Also , habe mal in den Aktuellen Schichtplan geschaut . 

Wochenende 4-7.5 sieht von deinen beiden Terminen noch besser aus als das Wochenende um den 11.5 . 
Bis wann brauchst du denn bescheid. Muss da noch was abklären , und natürlich mich dann intensiv mit dem Radfahren beschäftigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2012)

Sven, mach Dir mal in Sachen Training nich die Gedanken - wir haben immer EIN Pacecar dabei! Heute war KÖNIGSGEBURTSTAG angesagt - auf Kostümzwang reagierend anwesend: 1 Römer, 1 Zwerg, 1 Original-Mountainbiker in Kluft und ordentlich verdreckt (so wie mer's lieben!) Bergsteigers, Lappenclowns - ist einfach Vielfalt, unser Künni!!! Danke noch mal an der Stelle für die formidable Gastfreundschaft - und den Flaschenhalter montieren wir zukünftig über Schnauzenhöhe


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2012)

hey Sven, sobal der termin steht, bekommst Du Bescheid. 
Danke ans Team, für den schönen Tag gestern, besonderen Dank an den MTB´ler der doch vorbeikam!


Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2012)

Nich dafür, wenn ma eh schonmal eingesaut is wieso dann nicht anderleuts Buden damit versauen ? 

Hätt mir besser doch nochn Berliner oder Mutzen eingepackt. Unterwegs ereilte mich ein hungerast der war so dick wie die 1000jährige Eiche. Habs so gerade noch in die 1.Etage unter die Dusche geschafft. Anschliessend in de Gyrosbud in den Nahkampf mit den Jecken gegangen, wehe dem der mir in die quere kommt wenn ich hunger hab die arme Sau


----------



## yogi71 (21. Februar 2012)

Nächstemal bekommste ein Lunchpaket gepackt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (21. Februar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Hätt mir besser doch nochn Berliner oder Mutzen eingepackt. Unterwegs ereilte mich ein hungerast der war so dick wie die 1000jährige Eiche. Habs so gerade noch in die 1.Etage unter die Dusche geschafft. Anschliessend in de Gyrosbud in den Nahkampf mit den Jecken gegangen, wehe dem der mir in die quere kommt wenn ich hunger hab die arme Sau



Da siehst du mal wie es mir geht! Drum iss, wenn du kannst!!!  Hättest ja auch den LettiShuttle nehmen können, der hätte dich ohne Anstrengung gen Homebase gebracht. Und damit hättest du auch den Hungerast und die dann folgenden drei gegessenen Kühe umgangen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2012)

Hinterher *isst* man immer schlauer


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2012)

> Und damit hättest du auch den Hungerast und die dann folgenden drei gegessenen Kühe umgangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hasse auffem Heimwech Hufe gezählt? - du sollst deine Lady bekucken!!!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2012)

Wer mal von der "schwatten Jacke" weg will - bunt wird in heimischen Wäldern weniger beschossen - einfach mal NORRONA googeln, die haben alles bis zum Clownfish - hat die BikeNews fein recherchiert!




LG, der Pete Ich wett' mein letztes Hemd - der Trailführer ist Holländer....


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2012)

Upps, die könne in Norwegen auch Lappenclown!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hasse auffem Heimwech Hufe gezählt? - du sollst deine Lady bekucken!!!



Hab ich ja. Da führt ja im Moment kein Weg dran vorbei, sie ist ja nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (22. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Upps, die könne in Norwegen auch Lappenclown!



Das muss politisch korrekt aber "Samenclown" heißen.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2012)

Samenclown - datt so'n Kostüm zur Vervielfältigung anregt iss klar - ist ja für jede Coleur was dabei! Ich dachte datt Ding heisst Congstar und hat eigene Tarife.... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

Will haben!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

Ups, die Preise sind nix für Häuslebauer !


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

Bist doch fedisch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

fedisch ? Außenanlage kommt noch ! Bin so schon pleite  ausserdem bekommt man für gleiches Geld schon einen Rahmen !


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

Pleite??? nee is klar, meinste wat ich koste!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Pleite??? nee is klar, meinste wat ich koste!



Bist du käuflich? Ich will garnicht wissen, welche Leistung du anbietest


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist gehemi, dat weiß nur der Hubi und ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. Februar 2012)

Na dann wünsch ich euch beiden viel Spass.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

Yep werden wir haben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

.. ich besorg dann noch die Dinger zum reinstecken


----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

yep mach das, aber bitte schön bunt! ;-) Denk an verschiedene Größen!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2012)

He, ihr FERKELS - verzieht euch mitte Kondomdiskussionen innen schummrigen Technikfred - abber nitt hier, da lesen Kinders!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

Die Kondome hast du jetz ins Spiel gebracht, bis 12:25 ging's noch um Unterlegplättchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (23. Februar 2012)

jaja dat Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Die Kondome hast du jetz ins Spiel gebracht, bis 12:25 ging's noch um Unterlegplättchen !



Entgegen weitverbreiteter Meinung der Landbevölkerung: Unterlegplättchen SCHÜTZEN NICHT - egal in welchem Durchmesser oder Färbchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2012)

SCHÜTZEN doch ! Kommt nur auf den richtigen gebrauch an


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2012)

Genuch geschützt @Cheffe: wir haben verdammt schlecht geschlafen...iss aber auch hell, so 'ne Betty, nächste Nacht lass ich 'se aus!


----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich hab es geahnt, dass Du mit ihr noch kuschelst!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2012)

Uiiiii - 'ne HD-fähige Currywurst!




......und watt ein Schnittstellengedöne vorhanden! 20 Meter Wassertiefe kann die Wurst verdauen, datt will getestet werden!
http://www.pearl.de/a-PX8000-1122.shtml


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. Februar 2012)

Booaaahhh, das ist so `ne schöne Frühlingsluft draußen und ich darf nicht auf´s Bike


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2012)

Heul doch !  Oder wie der gemeine Eifler sagt: "Treck de doch e Röckschje aan !"

Es wird auch nach der Kauleistensanierung Frühlingsluft geben, wenn net konservier ich dir hier paar Abfallsäcke voll und hechel sie dir bei der nächsten Tour vors Vorderrad 

Ey Pete, die is ma fett und hinterlässt auch nur nen schmalen Streifen im Protemonät ! Hasde die gekäuft ? Wär ja echt mal ne unvernünftige Spielerei


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2012)

@Hubi - jetzt hastet jeschafft: isch hab mich am eigenen Artikel so neugierisch jelesen datt ich Festgeld anpacke! Resultat wird kundgetan, selbstredend!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2012)

Biken mit Lassie - Gassigehen kann auch Spass machen!!!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Entourage-Tested-2012.html

Man unterscheide hier fein das der Wuffi 'ne eigene Line wählt - schlaues Hundchen!!! (...assistant: TIMMY)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Februar 2012)

Top


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2012)

Wuff! (...schon mal einen Adressaten erreicht...)


----------



## Trueffelschwein (25. Februar 2012)

Kleine Renngurke...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2012)

Na, klein war die Leistung am WE nich' - staunen wir mal hier über die Spätwirkung der gemeinen Weihnachtsgans - kleinste Hügel treten sich wie gefühlte 800 Watt auf anderer Leuts Rolle...





...dagegen die Young Guns - formidable








...an der Grundeinstellung müssen mer noch watt feilen - was Mann/Frau so mitnimmt in den Wald hab' ich Bedenken wenn Gevatter Plattfuss naht - Pendant zu "Männer die auf Ziegen starren" - "Ladies die auf Krempel bauen..." Watt war im Rucksack:




1) ein Paar BikeErsatzSchuhe confused 2) eine Radreinigungsbürste (für Innenlager Hollowtech???) 3) Diverse Lacke für Steinschlagprävention am Rahmen (wenn man die alle mischt wird doch kein schwarz drauss?) Sie stellen mich vor Fragen, die Damen... Ich dank dem Herrn das noch kein Rahmenhalter für's Beautycase im Netz zirkuliert.... Bereichert und noch Lackduft inne Nase, der Pete.


----------



## Landyphil (27. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .....Ich dank dem Herrn das noch kein Rahmenhalter für's Beautycase im Netz zirkuliert.... .


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus, jemand Lust eine Runde zu drehen?

Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2012)

Bock aufTrails um Steinfeld ?


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2012)

mmmmmmh! Wann wer?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Februar 2012)

Pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2012)

Du auch!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2012)

Heute abend sonst keiner dabei??


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2012)

Landyphil schrieb:


>


Aargh, nimm's raus - die lesen hier mit! Abber: Schöne Adaption, fast schon styletauglich!!! Wieder mal eines besseren belehrt, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Heute abend sonst keiner dabei??


22:05 Ende einer turbulenten Vorstandssitzung - isch krisch die Zeit nitt zusammen...


----------



## Landyphil (28. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Aargh, nimm's raus - die lesen hier mit! Abber: Schöne Adaption, fast schon styletauglich!!! Wieder mal eines besseren belehrt, der Pete



... und Praktisch ... Schutzblech und B-Case in einem  --- ne Peli Box tät et auch tun...


----------



## yogi71 (29. Februar 2012)

Feine Abendrunde um Euskirchen, bis auf ein paar Schmerzen am Hintern, alles wunderbar. Aber der Untersatz muss erstmal eingeritten werden und ein paar passende Pedal müssen her. 
















Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Feine Abendrunde um Euskirchen, bis auf ein paar Schmerzen am Hintern, alles wunderbar. Aber der Untersatz muss erstmal eingeritten werden und ein paar passende Pedal müssen her.
> Yogi



... einreiten kannst du ja bald


----------



## yogi71 (29. Februar 2012)

Yep, ick freu misch!


----------



## Pete04 (29. Februar 2012)

@Cheffe: Für den Fußstand mal Solidbikes kucken, starke Farbenvarianz - da rutscht nur noch der Blutdruck, aber nimmer der Fuß vom Flat!





Iss aber ein verdammt grosses Flat... ...vom Namen - flüchtig wie ein Kaninchenpups!


----------



## Landyphil (29. Februar 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Feine Abendrunde um Euskirchen, bis auf ein paar Schmerzen am Hintern, alles wunderbar. Aber der Untersatz muss erstmal eingeritten werden und ein paar passende Pedal müssen her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zun neuen Bike , viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Landyphil (29. Februar 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @Cheffe: Für den Fußstand mal Solidbikes kucken, starke Farbenvarianz - da rutscht nur noch der Blutdruck, aber nimmer der Fuß vom Flat!
> Iss aber ein verdammt grosses Flat... ...vom Namen - flüchtig wie ein Kaninchenpups!



Sach mal Pete hättest vielleicht auch ein großen Bild für uns


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2012)

noch größer, dann passen die Dinger ja gar nicht mehr ans Bike, wie Schei.... sieht das denn dann aus?


----------



## yogi71 (1. März 2012)

Für heute
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647

Für Dienstag, mal wieder Ville
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2012)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Sach mal Pete hättest vielleicht auch ein großen Bild für uns


Mach die Wohnzimmertür auf und schau auf den Abendhimmel - auf dein Signal setz ich den billig geschossenen "Godham-City-Beamer" in Betrieb - mit Billig-Uran-Kugeln aus Jülich, versteht sich...


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

Der Gerd am Dienstag dabei! Ach ja wie schön!


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2012)

Slalom Abendrunde, weil alles aus seinen Erdlöchern kommt: Wunderschön!

Frösche, hier einer ohne Huckepack





und Molchi




Desweiteren hörten wir die ersten Zugvögel Richtung Heimat! Klasse
Leider kein Foto, weil es etwas dunkel war und die Vögel keine Beleuchtung eingeschaltet hatten. 

Gruß
Yogi der u.a. jetzt auch mit Plastik fährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (3. März 2012)

Oh...wie süß!!! Mit dem möchte man gleich kuscheln ^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2012)

Mit Yogi oder dem Lurch ?


----------



## yogi71 (3. März 2012)

Mit mir natürlich!


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2012)

...oder doch mit König Lurchi?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (4. März 2012)

Natürlich mit dem niedlicheren von beiden...


----------



## Landyphil (4. März 2012)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Natürlich mit dem niedlicheren von beiden...



Ihr werdet noch Augen machen  wenn Yogi mit der Prinzessin aus dem wald kommt.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (4. März 2012)

Landyphil schrieb:


> Ihr werdet noch Augen machen  wenn Yogi mit der Prinzessin aus dem wald kommt.



...und sie lebten glücklich bis ans ende ihres Lebens...


----------



## mohlo (5. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



Hey, das ist doch der "GrÃ¼ne Frosch". Der war doch sonst immer auf seinem grÃ¼nen Cube-Bike in der Ville unterwegs. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Touren, bei denen er stets 1 km vorausgeprescht ist. Er wusste zwar nie, wo die Gruppe lang fÃ¤hrt â aber Hauptsache schÃ¶ne vorne weg fahren...


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2012)

Yep. wollte ihn aber trotzdem nicht platt fahren! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2012)

> Hey, das ist doch der "Grüne Frosch"


 Huah, Mohlo - beide Froscharten kamen im Frühjahr nur zum paaren raus....


----------



## Landyphil (5. März 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> beide Froscharten kamen im Frühjahr nur zum paaren raus....



 zieh dich warm an Yogi .... Ich glaube Morgen fahre ich alleine schon mit um das zu erleben


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2012)

Hab ich nix mit zu tun!


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

Jenau - vom Team *Go Green* hammer uns entschieden distanziert....


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

*http://www.cycolonia.de/Start* die etwas andere Fahrradmesse startet an diesem WE wieder durch, mit BikePolo und tausenderlei beklopptem Schnickschnack - falls noch Motivation für's Frühjahr fehlt - da werden Dir geholfen!


----------



## Vertexto (6. März 2012)

Hi Yogi,
ich melde mich für heute Abend ab passt leider nicht......
Aber ich versuche es weiter.....
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Yogi,
> ich melde mich für heute Abend ab passt leider nicht......
> Aber ich versuche es weiter.....
> Grüße
> Gerd




Mmmmmmmmmmmh, ich hab es vermisst!


----------



## Landyphil (6. März 2012)

18:29 Wasserturm habe ich richtig abgespeichert oder?


----------



## yogi71 (6. März 2012)

Haste rischtisch gespeischert! Bis nachher


----------



## Landyphil (6. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Haste rischtisch gespeischert! Bis nachher


----------



## Trueffelschwein (6. März 2012)

Isch kumm at hück uch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2012)

... da wird die ville ja nochmal richtig voll ! Fast wie damals wo der ... na wie heisst er noch .... ???


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

Du Zänkes!  Die eierlegende HD-WollmilchsauCurrywurst hat leider komplett den Dienst versagt....Analyse folscht.... Dafür Yogis Second-Head-Lichtwerk ein voller Erfolg - ich musste geblendet umkehren und montiere se demnächst richtig rum... Die Meute hab' ich leider um 5 Minuten verpasst, datt muss konditionell aufgearbeitet werden... LG, der Pete (leichte Konturen kann ich schon wieder erkennen- musste den Heimwech mit Riechnerv finden....)


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2012)

So, datt Rettungsapp für die Cam war die unvorstellbare 23. Tastenkombination - da kann nur der Asiate druff kommen - und der Künni hatte heut' ein Fahrfeld wie bei der Tour de France; ich dachte noch ich hätt' se noch eingefangen aber die vermeintlichen Biker war die Straßenbeleuchtung vonne Zivilisation... Pech gehabt, demnächst einfach direkt im Dunkeln starten (wer so starke Riechnerven hat kann von WauWau zu WauWau die Welt durchqueren...) LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2012)

Schade, das Du so langsam warst,lieber Pete! Wollte doch meine alte Betty nochmal sehen!


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2012)

Watt heißt denn hier langsam - ich war......genussvoll! Hatte ja noch freies Sichtfeld, und der eine oder andere Kranich querte die Route. Knackpunkt war wahrscheinlich der Pingsdorfer See, den haben mer's scheinbar von zwei Seiten umrundet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2012)

Schöne Abendrunde. Danke an Lutz fürs guiden, war fein! Ich denke der Michael hat gut geschlafen. Den bekomm ich für den Harz schon noch fit!

Mit Umweg durch den BilligerWald (mit Ersatzrad auf dem Rücken), waren es bei mir dann am Ende 60km.
Heute ist Laufmarathon auf der Cebit angesagt. Gibt es da auch Punkte?


----------



## SnailStar (9. März 2012)

Karlsson vom Dach...es gibt ihn doch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​Konnte ihn beim Abflug noch eben knipsen .... 
Hab mir sagen lassen das er als nächstes über dem Billiger Wald
(und heute über Hannover) gesichtet wurde ... Flieg gut mein kleiner Freund 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​[Liebe DSLR Freunde verzeiht die nicht vorhandene Qualität des Photos, ist ein Walkman Handy]

Danke für die schöne Abendrunde ! (ich schlafe immer gut - hab reines Gewissen !)​


----------



## Trueffelschwein (9. März 2012)

SnailStar schrieb:


> ...vorhandene qualität des Photos, ist ein Walkman Handy...​



Die Tatsache, dass der Walkman eine Kamera hat, ist ja noch OK und telefoniern vllt. auch noch, aber  ein WALKMAN?!?!?! Wilkommen im 19ten Jahrhundert oder was?


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

Stichwort Verrückte Ideen...

"Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"... dürft auch eine oldschool Walkman mit genug Batterien mitbringen 

Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit? Wäre ja eine Gelegenheit, den ein oder anderen nochmal zu sehen (Tom?)

Doodle zur Terminfindung http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

schönes WE
C.


----------



## yogi71 (9. März 2012)

Hallooooo der Trend geht zum Ersatzlaufrad bei Touren! Wartet mal ab........... Hab es aber nicht gebraucht!

Carsten ich schau mal ob das passt!


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2012)

> DSLR Freunde


 *D*eutschland *S*ucht den Super*L*u*R*chi? Oder fliegt der Hörr Künni schon in seiner eigenen stationären Umlaufbahn?


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2012)

Zur Fahrradmesse Cycolonia 2012, leider wegen bisschen Stress keine Cam am Mann: trendige Kopfbekleidung und Überblick in der WDR-Mediathek unter "Aktuelle Stunde/Lokalzeit" abrufbar - very trendy: Pudelmütze ausse Schweiz mit Helmstruktur unterm Zipfel! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2012)

Gestern Hausrunde mit Simon,dicke Tönnes und zurück!


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2012)

.http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (12. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für Dienstag in der Ville!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082



mit Gerd ?


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2012)

Hoffen wir das er Zeit hat!


----------



## supasini (12. März 2012)

DSLR: Deutschland sucht das Super LaufRad! (siehe Beweisfoto oben)


----------



## yogi71 (13. März 2012)

Planänderung wegen Zeitmangel, es geht ab EU!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Trueffelschwein (13. März 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Planänderung wegen Zeitmangel, es geht ab EU!


----------



## yogi71 (13. März 2012)

Sorry geht nicht anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2012)

Hier was für nach'm Abpfiff - dann aber final.... watt ett nich' alles gibt


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2012)

und weg


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2012)

Kuckt mal beim Hubi auffe Seite - der hat 'nen Bikepark eröffnet....Schenken wir uns den Harz?!


----------



## yogi71 (20. März 2012)

Sollte sich bei diesem schönen Wetter keiner anmelden, werde ich den Startpunkt NICHT anfahren!
Treffpunkt BIRKHOF BRÜHL

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082

*Gruß
Yogi


----------



## Trueffelschwein (20. März 2012)

Ich melde mich immer spät an, aber da du ja lieber auf´s Ahrtal ausweichst, Die Ville scheint ja nicht mehr gut genug für dich zu sein, kann ich da auch nix führ  ^^


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2012)

Na, da war ja auch ein Trio beisammen im Ahrtal! Erst mal bestaunen von der alles könnenden Currywurst Somikon Full HD, Expertens unter sich...




...anschließendes Hanggehechel wollen mers nitt unterstützen - bei 3 Bikers waren bis zu 5 Leistungsklassen am Start! Im Hang festgestellt - 2012 wird ROT:




Staunen mer über Tres Amigos...Quasi Gipfelfoto




Der Gratabritt offenbarte zeitweise recht spassige Defizite inne Wegführung - Weg war zeitweise weg - wurde durch durchblutungsfördernde Ilexpassagen bei kurze Hosen ersetzt... man achte auf die Performance - datt Königshaus:




...souverän, locker, sehr technischer Gesichtsausdruck Nachfolgend der ambitionierte Büttel, billig des Cheffes Haltung kopierend...




...und während die Hörren so selbstherrlich unterwegs waren zeigt uns die weibliche Amiga wo die Kette hängt - die kuckt nich mal mehr auffe Streckenführung!!!! Kenn ich, pack ich, fahr ich blind...




Hiervon zeigte sich der Tross sehr irritiert (hat die Navi und WIR nicht???)- der Künni konnte serpentinisch die Klasse halten...




...wunderbar! Beim billigen Büttel lagen jedoch die Nerven blank - den Lenkereinschlag konnt er noch abkupfern...




...aber im Abgang riss den bikenden Guttenberg das Zusatzgewicht der filmenden Currywurst inne B-Noten - recht so!!!




Doch der Mann scheint auch als Looser noch FUN zu haben! Ist ja auch die JFFR - da kann man auch noch mit Spass und Toleranz über de Klippe fallen... Danke, lieber Yogi, für's spontane Routenändern Danke, liebe Perle, für die schicken Pics  Danke, lieber Pete, dass du nicht alle Pics postest Bedankt für die Ahrsonne, Kumpels und Kumpelsienen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2012)

Meine Herren seid ihr rot, alter !


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2012)

Weinprobe!


----------



## yogi71 (21. März 2012)

Et wor herlisch, immer wieder gern! Rote Biker  im Abendrot. 


Schöne Tour, 

ein glückliches Gesicht beim erreichen der ersten 150Hm!





und ein entsetztes, nachdem er erfahren hat das es noch weitere 150Hm sind





Endlich oben angekommen, musste von den beiden Guides ersteinmal der Einstieg zum versprochenen Trail gesucht werden....


wer sucht der findet







Nachdem er dann gefunden wurde............. hatten wir eine sehr schöne Abfahrt! 

Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (21. März 2012)

Für morgen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2012)

Datt Netz ist echt überall...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2012)

Soll ich meine Signatur auf "Der sehnsüchtig auf das Currywurst-Ergebnis wartet !" ändern oder bekomm ich auch so watt zu sehen ?


----------



## yogi71 (21. März 2012)

Was zahlst Du?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2012)

Die Frage is nich was ICH zahle, sondern IHR dafür das sich jemand das überhaupt ansieht. Bei euern Buxen könnt ma ja meinen der Torerro himself hät sich mitm Stier drangegeben


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2012)

Hörr Hubi, die Buxe ist doch nur 'ne schlechte Kopie von Mutter natur...





Nur unseren Affenfelsen hammer bei der Tour nitt jefunden...
Bei dem Jeschreddere war die Fott wahrscheinlich ähnlich rot - ävver die 
JFFR fährt nitt Pudelrüh! Die Wursch war semioptimal befestischt - hier arbeitet der Verfasser noch dran!
...und esu will ich nitt durch der Ilex flötsche....


----------



## Trueffelschwein (21. März 2012)

Eindeutig nicht jugendfrei!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2012)

Ey Pete, du muss die Wursch am Kop fassmaache, dat Lenker-Jerödels det et doch eh nit, dat rappelt doch wie jeck


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2012)

Aye, Sir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Werde die Halterung von der Betty nutzen, Ergebnisorientiert folscht Meldung...


----------



## yogi71 (22. März 2012)

sonst keiner, bei dem Wetter!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2012)

Ich schwärm' ja die bessere Hälfte verückt wiewiel Spaß ich hatte am Dienstag, da kann nix drüber!


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2012)

das stimmt!


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2012)

Der Hornberg lebt; aber der bedrissene Handschuh bleibt immer noch verloren - kanner auch tun bei dem Superwetter - ride on, der Pete




...iss datt schön wenn im Frühjahr der Federweg so nachwächst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2012)

Hornberg ? Sieht mir eher nach Horremberg aus. Gekleidet wie ein Knallfrosch


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2012)

Datt ist Körpersaft - war schon 2-3x gefallen...


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2012)

> 8. Schinder(hannes) - MTB - 6.5.12 Hunsrück, Ehrbachklamm, Baybachtal


 Für mich hat jedes Tal als Einzelkunstwerk gereicht - da kann ja für's Auge nix mehr übrig bleiben - Reschpekt vor der Einzelleistung!
Toller Tourenbericht der Tomburgers vonne Wiedtaltour - und schöner Beleg für gruppendynamisches Reifenflicken! Schade, hat nich gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (26. März 2012)

Hi Ihr Lieben.....
Hat jemand Lust am Samstag auf VLN und Biken am Ring??????? habe freies WE
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Lieben.....
> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag auf VLN und Biken am Ring??????? habe freies WE
> Grüße
> Gerd


Da kriechste PN vonne Bande - wie kann man für Familisch soviel Mallorca bezahlen für freie WE's - freie Stellen inne Chemie bitte online stellen!!!


----------



## yogi71 (27. März 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Lieben.....
> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag auf VLN und Biken am Ring??????? habe freies WE
> Grüße
> Gerd




Ich kann leider nicht! Bin mit anderen Sachen verplant und Montag geht es in den Urlaub! Schadeeeee!

Den Termin für HEUTE muss ich leider aus zahntechnischen Gründen absagen!


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2012)

> Den Termin für HEUTE muss ich leider aus zahntechnischen Gründen absagen!


 Ha, datt kenn' ich aus Mofazeiten - der Yogi hat geritzelt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. März 2012)

Jaja, mit Ladelukenproblemen ist nicht gut leben. Hoffe, ist nix schlimmes und gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2012)

Komm mal in Hubis-Schrauberhölle, dann regeln mir dat auf die schnelle mit der Kombizange 
Ich kenn da aber auch ne schöne Treppe in Heimbach, vielleicht wirds da von alleine besser


----------



## yogi71 (28. März 2012)

Notfalls nehm ich die Treppe!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. März 2012)

Probier doch mal die Schrauberhölle. Der Hubi wird bestimmt mit viel Gefühl in dir (ich mein den Mund) rumwürgen. Er ist doch für seine einfühlsame Art bis über die Grenzen der Eifel bekannt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2012)

Genau ! Das kann Robins Klinker bestätigen !


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Genau ! Das kann Robins Klinker bestätigen !


 Butter bei de Fische! Hier mal datt Hausresultat vonne "Dreckelige Köters" auf AOK-Basis - watt die Kneifzange kann sollte der Endverbraucher (-verbeisser...) wissen...











Latürnich sitzen die Implantate makellos... Künni, geh zum Kassenarzt.... LG, der Pete,  Vorstehgebissbesitzer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. März 2012)

ist die hd currywurst am sonntag dabei ?


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2012)

Die hat Dienst bis der Arzt kommt - Schwagers&Schwesters in Vacanzie - baut aber -Pssst- auch am eigenen Bikepark! Watt der Semenuk kann wird hier k....dreist kopiert, kuckst du erstes geheimes Rampenpic!


----------



## Bleiente (29. März 2012)

Und hier der Pete, noch kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit, bei kleinen Korrekturen des Northshores (Probleme mit Bauamt, kein Lift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2012)

Ok, ich muss noch hier und da paar Splitterchen entfernen für die BüroBiker...


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2012)

So - wenn's schon für die Radrebellen nicht reicht...am Küchentisch die recht bescheiden ausschauende Halterung der Somikon-HD-Currywurst mal in Augenschein genommen; doch besser als erst vermutet Schräubchen aufgedreht, einen ollen Fahrradschlauch und zwei Raschbinders später





Hält wie Hulle, durch Schlauches Gummi rutschfest - da kann ich vielleicht dem Hubi doch noch enn Feierabendergebnis produzieren... und, aufgepasst - SATURN schiesst die Preise inne Bohnen!!!
http://www.saturn.de/mcs/catentry/Action-Cam-100-Rot,48352,346182,239441.html#infoTabNav


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2012)

Ich bitte zügigst um ein Promovideo damit die Kaufentscheidung fallen kann. Bei dem Preis ist das wirklich Heiß !


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2012)

"Zurückruder"  Die Saturnbockwurst iss nich datt gelbe vom Ei! Springt halt auf den Suchmodus bei Google an, hat aber a) kein Laserphaser und b) kein LED-Spielzeug (angebliche Laufzeit mit einer USB-Ladung: 10 Stunden!) - somit Köters mit Katzen verglichen... Hab' also fleissig in meinem schmalen Zeitfensterle (während sich die Rebellen sonnten...) ein - nu, ja, 5° Ausrichtung unter Optimum Filmkes produziert! Resultat kriegste inne nächsten 48 Stunden... Ich sach mal: Kaufempfehlung - weil die Konkurrenz 6fach teurer ist! Du wirst viel Blattwerk sehen... LG, der Pete


----------



## Trueffelschwein (2. April 2012)

Na? Habt ihr auch so viel Sonne bei gefühlten 20+...Graden? Und habt ihr auch einen tollen Singeltrail-Berg vor der Nase, langeweile und nur ein Rennrad im Schuppen stehen? Mhh?


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2012)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Na? Habt ihr auch so viel Sonne bei gefühlten 20+...Graden? Und habt ihr auch einen tollen Singeltrail-Berg vor der Nase, langeweile und nur ein Rennrad im Schuppen stehen? Mhh?


Wir haben gefühlte 7° - schnatter,schnatter - und 3 Singletrailberge vorde Türe (einer aus Mischholz, zwei aus Mischabbruch...) Werkstatt komplett futsch, Mauer 2/3 weg - hier iss Platz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2012)

@Hubi: hier mal die Ersteindrücke der fliegenden Currywurst auf MP4, versprochen: beim nächsten mal halte ich die Rübe höher!
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20068/h


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2012)

So, pronto noch paar Test-Pics vonne Wurst reingesemmelt - hier wie erwartet schlägt der aspherische Effekt ordentlich zu!




Hatte BAMÜ 'ne V1-Rampe? Liegen jedenfalls ordentlich viele parallele Fundamente rum - oder sollte von hier der GRÖFAZ ins All geschossen werden?




Our Erzfeind - damned f****n Aaargh-Kraut!




Onkel A's aus Braunau gesprengte Ferienanlage - recht(s) so!




Vermeintliche 1000jährige Kaffeemaschin' - jetz nur noch Kaffee ohne Filter...




...bei Nahaufname schon starker Fischaugeneffekt - der kommt aber so manchem Eifeler Kopp absolut entgegen! (Der ewig gleiche Nasentyp mancher abgeschlossener Dörfer kann so etwas variiert wiedergegeben werden...) Wäre mal interessant alternativ 'nen Flachkopp abzulichten - sieht dann aus wie Linsenschraube...!
Bilder via Fileminimizer verkleinert für's Netz - im Original ca. 4 MB im Schnitt gross. Bild Dich Deine Meinung, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...bei Nahaufname schon starker Fischaugeneffekt - der kommt aber so manchem Eifeler Kopp absolut entgegen! (Der ewig gleiche Nasentyp mancher abgeschlossener Dörfer kann so etwas variiert wiedergegeben werden...)



Vorsicht Kollege Schnürschuh  böse zzzZungen behaupten das die Blutgruppe i vor den Toren Kölns auch recht verbreitet war


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2012)

Datt sogenannte Ville-Standard-Ohr soll sich vermehrt in der Hürther Bergregion zeigen....Fragen mer bei Gelegenheit mal Hörrn Gerd!


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2012)

The same procedure as every year - die kommen aber auch wirklich immer wieder...




Nicht ganz so früh wie der Hubi unterwegs - aber Perlebachtal und Olef gehen wegen Blumenfetischisten jetzt nur noch im Schritttempo - selten so viel Hunde im Wald gesehen...


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647

Für morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2012)

Also, mein hochgeschätzter Herr "Harz-wir-kommen" - netter kann man Einsteiger, Quereinsteiger und Vollpfosten nitt zum Abendsport einladen - hier ist gefälligst mal wieder 'n Tütchen Huldigung angesagt!(Kuckst du "Huldigung")...die Narzissen kommen übrigens jährlich ungefracht....


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2012)

Soderle, watt macht der geschundene Stadtmensch wenn ett am Abend nitt für die Yogi-Runde reicht! Richtig: Trailscouting inne eigene Umgebung! Liegt das gute doch so nah' - man nehme: ein gesprengtes Einfamilienhaus oder ein Restbehäusnis nachdem man sich mit'm Taliban überworfen hat:




Ooooohhh.... Siehst Du sie auch, die Tables & Drops!?
...und links liegen schon Bestandteile vonne nächste Halfpipe...




...ordentlich Potential! Also inne Hände jespuckt: Kuckst Du "Inner-Urban-Trailbau-Selbst-Händisch" Part 1 - Scheffeln und Shapen:




...zack, zack, Sonne wird knapp.... Anschließend "Waterbondage" of the Hügels, iss ja alles nur Bruchhulle - hier hat der Wassermann sichtlich Spass




...et le resultat: der erste eigene temporäre Trail 200m vom Stadtzentrum - guckst du Spass im Hinterhof:




Ein bisschen Konzentration vor'm Start - die Pace glänzt durch Reifenkillers aller Art!
















...sauber, viel urbanen Spass gehabt!  S-Level-Einschätzung: muss der Hubi machen! Von Vorteil: Abwesende Baukolonne Zugriff auf die gängisten Apps - kuckst du Bagger-App oder auch BIG JIM:




Ich nenne das Ding mal den "olympischen HiHo-Trail" - frei nach der *Hi*nter*ho*flage und dem einzigen Sponsor den ich auftreiben konnte -
der tut auch watt für den Hintern! Man staune an der Stell' was El Grecco ausser dem gemeinen Grillteller sonst noch auffe Pfanne hat:




...1a Pupsbüdchen - wir arbeiten am Sponsortrikot, hier werden Brauntöne überwiegen.... So, und jetzt noch enn Ründchen vor dem Sundowner durchhecheln bevor die brave Baubande den Trail um 7 Uhr performed! Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. April 2012)

Werter Pete, ich versteh ja, dass du deine Kundschaft irgendwie unterbringen musst, aber gleich im eigenen Garten? Und dann noch mit `nem Dirtpark tarnen! Ist das dein Großgerät und gehört das zum Muss? Ich könnt mich dafür auch begeistern.


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2012)

Will auch spielen !


----------



## ~TOM~ (11. April 2012)

Pete....da fällt mir nur ein     
Komme aber gerne mal zum trainieren vorbei


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



wird zeit das sich die leute wieder mehr vergraben als verbrennen lassen, das ist mal ne echt erbärmliche haltung am schöppestill für einen der normal kadaver vergräbt


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2012)

das ist ne spezielle Wurftechnik!


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2012)

Team bitte in die IG schaun!
Trikots 2012, Aufkleber und Logo sind feddisch


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> das ist ne spezielle Wurftechnik!


Schweigt stille, oh Ahnungslose! Recht hat der Yogi: Aschestreutechnik bei Gegenwind - erlernbar nur für den Lernwilligen im 2-Tages-Crash-Seminar in Norddeich-Mole Isch war Kursbester!!! @Robin: leider nicht mein Spielzeug - dann wär ich schon auf Höhe vom 1. Kohleflöz...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (11. April 2012)

Das basteln Schweinchen, wenn sie mal nicht radfahren (Also hatte ich VIEL Zeit dazu...) 
Quasi ,,riden´´  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDt5HlX6khw"]Big fat Schleich movie      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2012)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Das basteln Schweinchen, wenn sie mal nicht radfahren (Also hatte ich VIEL Zeit dazu...)
> Quasi ,,riden´´  Big fat Schleich movie      - YouTube



Du kriegst den GOLDENEN BAMBUS! Grün kommt da nach DEM Frost nimmer rein! Schön Mühe gemacht - der Hubert-im-Netz geht bei Dich inne Lehre!!! (Kuh-Laute kann er für seine Vids besonders gut gebrauchen...) Nimm den richtigen Zug!


----------



## Bleiente (11. April 2012)

Dem Cowboy müssen wir noch ein bischen Popocreme vepassen. Ansonsten


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2012)

Klasse Schweinchen, echt Klasse!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2012)

Oink!


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2012)

ahhh ja


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. April 2012)

Vielen Dank, für die Blumen, vielen Dank, wie lieb von dir....(euch)


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2012)

Dann weiß ich schon wer das neue Harzvideo schneiden wird!


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2012)

Feines Ründchen bei schönstem Wetter gestern! Dank an den Mitfahrer!


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2012)

Heute abend!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872

Ist jemand Sonntag für ne Tour zu haben? Ab 10 Uhr o.ä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2012)

Sonntag muss ich meinen Astralkörper in einen Anzug pressen und mich bei ander Leuts Kommunion mit fressalien vollstopfen lassen, son mist !

@Simon: geht doch


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sonntag muss ich meinen Astralkörper in einen Anzug pressen und mich bei ander Leuts Kommunion mit fressalien vollstopfen lassen, son mist !



Hast mein Mitleid! Kannst ja demnächst mit dem Monster abtrainieren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2012)

jo mach ich ! da kommt dann Wasser anstatt Luft in die Reifen


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. April 2012)

Lieber Hubert,
ja ich bessere mich. Zumindestens versuche ich es. Bei mir ist das auch noch nicht 100% fix aber ich bemühe mich  .


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2012)

.. du weisst was "er war stets bemüht" im Arbeitszeugnis zu bedeuten hat ?


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. April 2012)

Auf jeden Fall. Das kannst Du mir bestimmt nach der Tour auf ein Zeugnis schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2012)

.....und der Rest der Truppe ist in Niederfischbach!!!!!


----------



## Bleiente (13. April 2012)

> Werter Pete, ich versteh ja, dass du deine Kundschaft irgendwie unterbringen muss


Nix da Kundschaft, da steht ein Pferd auf´m Flur. Heute (19:02:55) konnte das Geheimniss auf der Baustelle endlich gelüftet werden und die Jungdamen gaben alles.
Ein Pferdefriedhof. Knochen wurden gerettet und





die Zahnanalyse sagt Jährling oder 2 Jahre alt. Wat man nicht alles findet.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. April 2012)

Ja, da war ein ganzer Schädel und genug andere Knochen, um den rest des hottahüs noch zusammenzubauen, vielleicht will ja jemand ein Anatomieskellet für seine Praxis?!


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2012)

Morgen eine Runde ab Yogis Heim! Start 9.30 Uhr,Hardtwald,dickeTönnes usw Jemand dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2012)

Leider voll ausgebucht - sorry...


----------



## yogi71 (15. April 2012)

Lockere Runde mit Simon um EU!

Es gab sogar nen Frosch mit Tupperdose unterm Ars...




Schön war es, kein Regen nur etwas Matsche von unten! Danke Simon, für die zeitweise Begleitung!

Yogi


----------



## SnailStar (15. April 2012)

und was fehlt.....? na klar, der passende Froschfuss


----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2012)

Stimmt! Werde drüber nachdenken! ;-)


----------



## yogi71 (16. April 2012)

Für morgen in der VILLE!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Trueffelschwein (17. April 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für morgen in der VILLE!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082



Für heute bei uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. April 2012)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Für heute bei uns...



jaja!

Schöne Runde bei gutem Wetter durch die Ville mit anschliessendem Besuch im Dirtpark depete! Danke fürs Käffchen

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> jaja!
> 
> Schöne Runde bei gutem Wetter durch die Ville mit anschliessendem Besuch im Dirtpark depete! Danke fürs Käffchen
> 
> Yogi



Na, auch nach 12 Stunden au Bureau setzen wir noch 'nen gewissen Benehmenskult voraus - ich war abber echt am Hintern...


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2012)

Schnell mal dem Yogi sein PN-Rätsel aufdröseln - laut Vatern drängelt sich der Eifelverein Region Winningen nicht mehr um die Pflege des Moselhöhenwegs...also auch gepflegt kommt der streckenweise schon traillastig daher Hier mal oberhalb von Güls kurz vor der letzten Staustufe - ein Leckerle!





...et juckt schon wieder inne Pedale...


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2012)

Heute eine schöne trailige Homerunde! Schön war es, bis............ der liebe Snailstar meinte er bräuchte ein neues Schaltauge! Knack weg war es. Also alles abgebaut, Kette gekürzt und mit nem Singlespeeder wieder heim. Gut das es kurz vor dem Ende passierte. Nächstemal soll er doch einfach sagen, das er nicht noch zum A.Trail hoch will!


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2012)

Da lässt man euch mal allein... jetzt werden schon Biketypen umjestylt auffem Trail...


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2012)

Du wolltest ja nicht mit!


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2012)

Heute hat Simon eingeladen! Los ging es bei mir von zuhause zum Stadtpark, dort mit Simon über Billiger Wald, Kreuzweingarten,Hardtwald,Steinbachtalsperre, Arlofer Berg und dann Richtung BAM. Rodert, BAM, Eschweiler Tal, Eschweiler, Wachendor, Maria Rast, Billiger Wald und wieder Stadtwald EU. Sehr schön war es, Wetter hat bis auf eine kleine leichte Schauer gehalten! Danke

Komische Gestalten waren unterwegs! ;-)











Blick Richtung Iversheim!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2012)

Ich glaub wir haben euch gesehn ! Seit ihr den Kalkwiesen Trail bei Eschweiler gefahren ?

PS: Yogi, dein Trikot grenzt an Körperferletzunk !





Merkt euch diesen Gesichtsausdruck ! Am Sonntag wird's noch schlimmer


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2012)

@ Hubi, ich liebe diese schönen Tännchen auf dem Trikot! ;-) Den Trail sind wir gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2012)

Ihr wüstlinge, da stehen Schlüsselblumen


----------



## Trueffelschwein (22. April 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: Yogi, dein Trikot grenzt an Körperferletzunk !



Allerdings!!! So geschmackvoll kombiniert...


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2012)

Ihr Anarchen!D) Da gelingt Maloja mal ein Trikot wo die Blutbahnen nebst Flußverhalten direkt auffe Pelle kreiert wird - (kann der Notarzt schneller agieren...) und IHR mosert über Tannenbäumchen - da wird doch der Notarzt im Hubi () verrückt!!! @Simon: Reschpekt für datt Streckschen - meine 4 Dalien brauchten allein für die Fahrzeugbetretung Richtung Kommunion 20 Minuten...


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. April 2012)

Was sind denn Blumen  . So Schnell waren wir doch da gar nicht oder?


----------



## yogi71 (30. April 2012)

Etwas Fahrtraining auffrischen mit Andi!




Schön wars









Bestes Bikewetter, super gute Laune und vieeeeeel Spass





Auch wenn der Guide es nur im Suff aushielt!  (Leider nur leere Flasche gefunden)




Es wurde auch geübt!







Mist falsches Bild! 





Danke an die Truppe für den herlichen Tag.

Yogi

Ab Freitag geht es im Harz weiter!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2012)

Dafür datt der Schoof gefühlte 5% Bremskraft auffem Vorderrad hat ist die Kurventechnik nahezu frivol - watt freu' ick mich auf die Harzrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. April 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Dafür datt der Schoof gefühlte 5% Bremskraft auffem Vorderrad hat ist die Kurventechnik nahezu frivol - watt freu' ick mich auf die Harzrider



 Hahnenklee wir kommen!


----------



## mscharf (30. April 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Dafür datt der Schoof gefühlte 5% Bremskraft auffem Vorderrad hat ist die Kurventechnik nahezu frivol - watt freu' ick mich auf die Harzrider



Kaum war ich da wurde von den Fachleuten die Hände übern Kopp zusammengeschlagen und Satz Werkzeug gezückt. 
Damit ist es vorbei Dä Yogi hat datt  Ding schon inne Finger zum reparieren .

Und. ...by  The way......

Material wurde mal wieder total überbewertet. Wo ein Wille is da gehts auch runter. 

Der der als letztes oben Aufbau Brocken ankommen wird.


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2012)

Achtung Nightriders - seltsame Gefährte mit mangelnder Beleuchtung unterwegs! Hier hilft echt nur der Bunny-Hop!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Mai 2012)

Ach das ist ja mein Baum


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Mai 2012)

mscharf schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Der der als letztes oben Aufbau Brocken ankommen wird.



Ne ne das werde ich sein.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Mai 2012)

Na das gibt ne Schlacht!!!!!!! freu mich


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2012)

Freitag geht es wieder los!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr die Langlaufski gewachst  ?


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2012)

Nö, aber Kufen unter die Bikes geschraubt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2012)

Faule Bande !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Freitag geht es wieder los!!!




Jawohl ...aber eine andere Wagenfarbe wird am Start sein
Wie soll denn das Wetter werden ?


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. Mai 2012)

Gibt es denn was für die daheim gebliebenen?


----------



## yogi71 (2. Mai 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jawohl ...aber eine andere Wagenfarbe wird am Start sein
> Wie soll denn das Wetter werden ?



Nööö, der blaue Wagen und der Silberne sind dabei! Die Fotografin nimmt den schwarzen Wagen, auf dem Bild nur die Heckscheibe zu sehen!

Deiner kommt höchstens dazu!!!!!!


----------



## Bleiente (2. Mai 2012)

> Wie soll denn das Wetter werden ?


Für meine Begriffe eher öde.
Also nix mit Eisdiele oder Liegestuhl.


----------



## mscharf (2. Mai 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was für die daheim gebliebenen?



Ja einen waschlappen . Um unsere bikes nach der Rückkehr putzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Mai 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was für die daheim gebliebenen?


WDR-Fernsehen - mit dem 3. sieht man besser!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Mai 2012)

mscharf schrieb:


> Ja einen waschlappen . Um unsere bikes nach der Rückkehr putzen zu dürfen.


Der war auch frech, Schoof!


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Mai 2012)

Ja aber zu recht wie ich finde 
Vielleicht könnten wir ja wirklich eine Bike Pflege / Waschtag inkl. Grillen oder so auf die Beine stellen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Mai 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ja aber zu recht wie ich finde
> Vielleicht könnten wir ja wirklich eine Bike Pflege / Waschtag inkl. Grillen oder so auf die Beine stellen?



So was kenne ich unter " Schraub&Grill" Tage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. Mai 2012)

Auch ein schöner Name und trifft es genau


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2012)

ooooooh ! aus dem team "404 Error Page Not Found" ist ja wieder das Team JFFR geworden. Na dat freut mich aber dat ich da demnächst wieder schmökern kann


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2012)

Ich fand die andere Combo auch dufte, ich war "not found", und Error und Page sind zwei Sahnekumpels! Da werden wir's dem Hubi mal wieder watt pürieren...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Mai 2012)

Yep, Seite wird so langsam wieder in Gang gesetzt! Scheiss Hacker! Ich denke Harzberichte werden kommen!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Yep, Seite wird so langsam wieder in Gang gesetzt! Scheiss Hacker! Ich denke Harzberichte werden kommen!


Ja, Hartz I, II und III... an IV hammer's uns nitt rangetraut - datt wird nachgeholt, mer biken ja schliesslich als Normalsterbliche! (Hoffentlich fallen die Lifte nitt aus - sonst gibbet wieder Seelenwanderung wie im Baybachtal...)


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2012)

Na Ihr Lieben,

dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und schöne unfallfreie Touren. Und Pete, nix Lift - selber strampeln macht schöne Waden. Grüßt mir den Brocken. 

Lieben Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2012)

Der Brocken fährt vorzugsweise Maloja und will abnehmen! Bedankt, Anja - die Neuauflage der Bachgemse werdet ihr leider missen müssen - mer haltens im Pic fest und liefern digital! LG, der Pete - verpackt und startbereit...


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na Ihr Lieben,
> 
> dann wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und schöne unfallfreie Touren. Und Pete, nix Lift - selber strampeln macht schöne Waden. *Grüßt mir den Brocken.*
> 
> ...



ich habe schöne Grüße bestellt


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2012)

So der zweite Tag beginnt, der erste war schon Klasse


----------



## AnjaR (5. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe, Ihr habt besseres Wetter als wir. Hier regnet es Bindfäden.


----------



## mscharf (5. Mai 2012)

Hier regnet es auch bindfäden . Morgen soll es besser werden -1Grad und Schnee Regen.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bleiente (5. Mai 2012)

Ein paar standhafte fahren auch mit Bindfäden


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Ein paar standhafte fahren auch mit Bindfäden



Stimmt ...ich aber nicht


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2012)

Aber die harten Männer aus der Truppe haben sich auf den Weg zum Wurmberg gemacht!
Zwar nebelig aber der Singletrail im Bikepark hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht!

Die drei Musketiere




Ganz schön nebelig, 1,9 Grad aber trotzdem schön!!!!








15,5km mit 459Hm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2012)

Ich seh nur einen harten  die zwei anderen Weichflöten haben ja ne lange Hose an


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2012)

Die kurzen Buxen schon alle nass, Du WURST! Ne, lang leitet den Schweiss besser ab...  Bikepark flutschig nass trainiert die Sinne - mehr geht selbst im Winter nich - Bike wollte mich teilweise überholen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bike wollte mich teilweise überholen...



Da bekommt der Begriff "Harzer-Rolle" eine ganz neue Gewichtung !


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Begriff "Harzer-Rolle" eine ganz neue Gewichtung !





Hier noch meine Toureindrücke von Tag 1 im Harz


----------



## othom (6. Mai 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Begriff "Harzer-Rolle" eine ganz neue Gewichtung !



wenn man dann noch in der langen Hose im eigen Saft schmort dann bekommt das ganze auch ne den Geruch vom Harzer Roller


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2012)

So ich möchte mich ganz Herzlich bei den Jungs und Mädel von JFFR für das Wochenende bedanken. 
Ich habe sehr viel Spass gehabt und viele neue Sachen gesehen 
Könnte meine Fahrtechnik verbessern und konnte sehen was alles möglich ist .

Meine Tourberichte werde ich hierhin wieder verlinken
Gerne komme ich wieder mit wenn JFFR was organisiert


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2012)

Da iss man mal einen Hauch von Stunden aussem Netz und schon fallen die Wanderheuschrecken über den Post her!
Darlings - wir haben Sachen gesehen die unser Zwerchfell nicht gekannt hat; wer braucht DSDS wenn die JFFR jährlich aufruft zum *Battle-of-Beat-the-Creek* ?! KBU-Kalender Bild Juli war ja nur die Vorstellung eines Laien - die diesjährige, spontan entstandene Wiederaufnahme des Contest würde selbst Hörrn Maschmaier paar Milliönchen ausse Jacke locken - wir können mit Sicherheit behaupten: aus der breiten Masse hat sich ein UNGESCHLIFFENER ROHDIAMANT herauskatapultiert (das bitte mehr als wörtlich nehmen!) Erste Eindrücke: Meet-the-Creek  Die Jagd des Kormoran  Don't try this at HOME Wenn die Redaktion drüber ist geht der Artikel auffe HP - Link gibt's dann hier....

Nachdem der Harz - auch ungerollert - zeitweise ein garstig Anlitz zeigte war's dem Core noch nicht genug - laut Entchen (in meinen Sprachgebrauch ~ Jawoll, Frau Cheffin ~ Womit kann ich dienen?)
Wetterverbesserung auf dem Heimweg zu erwarten, die BigBike-(Balls nur teilweise...)-Fraktion wollte die Restbikes noch ordentlich verdreckt bekommen - kurzer Zwischenstopp in Willingen und datt Haar fühlt sich wohl - die Prognose jett schwammisch.... Kuckst Du Willingen bei Best-Konditionen...





Na, super, mit Sicherheit keine Wanderer im Off... jetzt aber raus mitte Schemels - look at: Der Chef gibt Gas!




...was latürnlich zu ordentlich Luft unterm Hobel führt - fast wär'er uns inne Umlaufbahn gedroppt!




Die Blitze vom Grafentum Willingen stand natürlich fixiert, daher wurd' datt Restvolk inne selben Falle ansässig...
Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen stellt immer wieder eine gewisse physiognome Performance fest wenn die Räder den Boden verlassen - ist ja auch kein Pilot....




...und auch die Gute hat den Starenkasten links liegen lassen... 




...ordentlich EXTRA-Spass gehabt, ordentlich EXTRA-Zement auffem Bike wiedergefunden - und aber ganz ORDENTLICH vonne Guten vor Wiedereintritt ins gemeinsame Fahrzeug auf Spurenelemente untersucht worden weil der Verfasser meinte mit der normalen Straßenbuxe Fun haben zu wollen (s.auch."Du kommst hier nit rein!")
Peinlich und erniedrigend: Kuckst du Apollo 18: Houston-Fott-Controll!




Watt soll ich sagen - früher warste mit einem Streifen Gefreiter, heute bisten FERKEL.... Vielen Dank an alle Mitstreiter - explizit dem überhaupt nicht "schrecklichen" Sven für 1a-Filmarbeit da wo's einfach nötig war! Hammerhai - danke an die ganze Crew! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...laut Entchen (in meinen Sprachgebrauch ~ Jawoll, Frau Cheffin ~ Womit kann ich dienen?)...


KAFFEE


----------



## Braunbaer (7. Mai 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> WDR-Fernsehen - mit dem 3. sieht man besser!



Du meinst, mit "den dritten" sieht man besser? 

Hei Leute, ich grüße Euch. Ich hab gelesen, Ihr ward letztes WE im Harz? Ich sollte öfter mal hier vorbeischauen, wir (Bianca und ich) waren letzte Woche auch dort (3 Tage Sonne!). Am Freitag waren wir gegen mittag (14 oder 15 Uhr) auch auf dem Brocken, da müssen wir uns wohl knapp verpasst haben. Wir sind aber vom Norden her den Hirtenstieg hochgefahren, wie es sich für anständige Norddeutsche gehört! Jawohl: Von der Rangerstation bis zum Gipfel ohne abzusteigen  Unsere Schnaufgeräusche waren aber ähnlich die der Harzer Schmalspurbahn. Vielleicht lieg ich deswegen heute mit Halsweh flach  Viele Grüße aus HH...
Jan


----------



## Bleiente (7. Mai 2012)

Na, 
wenn er das Zeug noch nicht mal selber rösten, portionieren, aufbrühen und servieren muß, was ist denn da zu viel verlangt?


----------



## Bleiente (7. Mai 2012)

Nee, dat gibt et ja nit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Du meinst, mit "den dritten" sieht man besser?
> 
> Hei Leute, ich grüße Euch. Ich hab gelesen, Ihr ward letztes WE im Harz? Ich sollte öfter mal hier vorbeischauen, wir (Bianca und ich) waren letzte Woche auch dort (3 Tage Sonne!). Am Freitag waren wir gegen mittag (14 oder 15 Uhr) auch auf dem Brocken, da müssen wir uns wohl knapp verpasst haben. Wir sind aber vom Norden her den Hirtenstieg hochgefahren, wie es sich für anständige Norddeutsche gehört! Jawohl: Von der Rangerstation bis zum Gipfel ohne abzusteigen  Unsere Schnaufgeräusche waren aber ähnlich die der Harzer Schmalspurbahn. Vielleicht lieg ich deswegen heute mit Halsweh flach  Viele Grüße aus HH...
> Jan



Wir nehmen euch in den nächsten Contest auf - du hast ja die Elbe zum üben! Hab' dich 2x angepostet - mit Signum unter MTB.news geht's jetzt wohl besser - alles Gute euch zwei beiden, wir haben viel Spass gehabt! Bekanntlich hat der Hamburger ja "Alles unter Kontrolle" - wir hören das regelmässig und handeln entsprechend! - ohne Absteigen hatte dieses Jahr seinen besonderen Reiz - da wird euch was gelinkt... LG, der Pete & die JFFR


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Mai 2012)

Hier der Tourbericht vom Tag 2 / 05.05.2012 

Der dritte wird erst morgen Online gehen mein "Zwerchfell" muss ich noch was beruhigen


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2012)

Soderle,
noch ein paar Pics von gestern! (Willingen im Nebel)



Ente,Pete und Yogi




Pete in Äktschen



Ente in Äktschen



Yogis Hobel ist gaaaaaaanz dreckig!!!! 

Schön war der Abstecher auf der Heimreise nach Willingen! Danke an Ente und Pete!

Weitere Bilder HIER!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2012)

Na, das sind ja nur Schmanckerl - in Echtzeit war mehr Airtime!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

So hier der Tourbericht vom 06.05.2012  viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So hier der Tourbericht vom 06.05.2012  viel Spass beim Lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2012)

Guckst Du HIER


----------



## Bleiente (9. Mai 2012)

> So hier der Tourbericht vom 06.05.2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie idyllisch doch das Bachbett daherkommt, ohne die Stuntmen


----------



## yogi71 (9. Mai 2012)

die?????? StuntmEn


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2012)

Tja, die Kunst liegt halt in der Reduktion - ohne hüpfenden Lachs ist die "Kalte Bode" halt auch nur ein Bach... Schön getroffen, Sven & Yogi!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Mai 2012)

Freitag 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Bleiente (10. Mai 2012)

> die?????? StuntmEn


Warst du nicht bei den beinah erfolgreichen Probanten dabei? Et muß ja nicht zwingend komplett nass enden um 1x Stuntman zu werden.


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2012)

ahhhhsooooo
Ich dachte nur die, die komplett abtauchen!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich seh nur einen harten  die zwei anderen Weichflöten haben ja ne lange Hose an



Wir schulden hier latürnich den Harz-4-Bikern Reschpekt - wenn die Ladies 80% vom InCome inne Mode lassen iss natürlich keine komplette Buxe mehr im Haushalt drinne... Wir fahren züchtig bekleidet und hassen Flittchen...


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2012)

Schöne Solohausrunde!!! Gestartet bei 14 Grad, zwischen durch am dicke Tönnes 5 Grad, zuhause wieder 12 Grad. Was ein auf und ab, genau wie die Strecke. Traumhaft!!! Den Rest ohne Worte.





















Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2012)

Neid, Neid & nochmals Neid!
@Kommerers Jemeckerfraktion:


> Ich seh nur einen harten  die zwei anderen Weichflöten haben ja ne lange Hose an


Ja watt - bei 2° fängt auch der Eifelaner an zu frieren... die Kurzhose hatte ordentlich Speck auffe Pelle! Quasi Waltran gegen Sparzwang....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen Ville!


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Neid, Neid & nochmals Neid!
> @Kommerers Jemeckerfraktion:
> Ja watt - bei 2° fängt auch der Eifelaner an zu frieren... die Kurzhose hatte ordentlich Speck auffe Pelle! Quasi Waltran gegen Sparzwang....



2° is für den gewöhnlichen Eifelaner Badewetter du Frosch


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


>



ick freu mich!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2012)

Sollte es heute abend regnen, fällt die Tour aus! Bitte hier nochmal reinschaun!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich sag die Tour mal ab!!!! Das gibt ja nur ne Schlammschlacht! Sorry Trüffelschwein, das nächstemal!!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. Mai 2012)

Alter ich hab mir heute extra nen schoko und nen Blaubeermuffin geholt wie soll ich die denn jetzt wieder weg bekommen ?!?!?!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2012)

Vorsicht Fräulein!!!! Gib die Muffins mir, dann sind sie weg!  Vielleicht komme ich euch heute abend besuchen


----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...Gib die Muffins mir, dann sind sie weg!


Zu spät, aus Frust musste der Blaubeermuffin auch noch hinterher  Wenn ich nicht aufpasse muss ich gleich  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2012)

Heute hatte Hubi zu ner schönen Tour geladen........
Los ging es in Blankenheim (Wald) grobe Richtung Freilinger See,Schuld,BAM und zurück nach Kommern! 

Guide mit bester Laune, wie immer!




Fotograf der mit der Kamera die Position noch üben muss!




1.Palttfuß war beim Guide




Isser nicht süüüüüüüüüß?




Die Einen üben Serpentinen fahren....




und andere müssen in der Zeit den 2, Plattfuß beheben.




Paparazzi bei der Arbeit......




...und viel Natur in grün




Stockert




Das waren 80km und 1500Hm, 2 Pattfüße und ein Sturz.
Traumhaftes Wetter, klasse Mitfahrer, viel Spass und am Ende war ich tot.

Danke an die Mitfahrer und den Guide!!!!!!!!


----------



## redrace (17. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Isser nicht süüüüüüüüüß?



Der Kleine!


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2012)

Soooooooo süüüüüüüssssss der Kleine!

Hier KLICKEN


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2012)

Werd heute Richtung VILLE düsen, jemand Lust dort ne Runde zu drehen??? So gegen 18.45 Uhr???


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2012)

Diesmal für Montag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2012)

@Yogi: So, Cheffe, hammer wieder dazugelernt! Die Brechsandpräp vonne Piste in Willingen präpariert den Schemel gleich mit! Sämtliche Lager und Dichtungen waren schön eingebabscht mit dem Zementersatz - da hab' ich Wochenends erst mal ein paar schöne Morgenstunden mit ORDENTLICH H2o und MudEx verbracht und dem einen oder anderen Pflegezauber der unsere Jungdamen hier vor Neid erblassen liesse ("Gibbet datt auch als Nailgloss???).
Heute abends nochmals von der Wuchssituation der heimischen Nessel überzeugen dürfen - sie wächst majestätisch und sticht gar vortrefflich knieabwärts... Die uns vom Lütticher "La Batte" folgende Gewitterfront gab ordentlich Beschleunigung Richtung heimische Töpfe... Mit Brombeerranken und brennender Nessel macht auch die Ville Blut schnell... LG, der Pete, jut durchjepickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2012)

Nochmal zu Erinnerung!!! Radeln fÃ¼r nen guten Zweck.

GUCHST DU HIER



Hallo liebe Biker,
Am 3. Juni organisiert "Ritas kleine Schritte in Malawi VoG" die fÃ¼nfte Mountainbiketour in und um das Lager von Elsenborn. Es gibt auch dieses Jahr wieder anspruchsvolle Strecken, wo jeder seinen SpaÃ haben wird. Die grÃ¶sste Tour geht bis ins Baylon Tal.
Viele Sponsoren sorgen dafÃ¼r, dass jeder Euro der rein kommt fÃ¼r unser Projekt benutzt werden kann. Das Wort Verwaltungskosten kennen wir nicht!
Dieses Jahr werden wieder Tretpumpen gekauft vom Gewinn. Dadurch wird die Ernte auf die Felder wo gearbeitet wird in die Trockenzeit verdoppelt!

Wenn ihr an dem Tag verhindert seid, gibt es immer noch die MÃ¶glichkeit etwas Geld zu Ã¼berweisen, jeder Euro zÃ¤hlt!
Konto KÃ¶nig-Balduin-Stiftung: 000-000 0004-04 mit Vermerk L82165-kleine Schritte MTB (ab 40â¬ mit Steuerbescheinigung)

Unser Motto dieses Jahr: "SpaÃ beim radeln, hier und in Malawi"
Es wÃ¼rde uns echt Freude machen viele, viele Biker begrÃ¼Ãen zu dÃ¼rfen
Lieben Gruss
Cris van Beek
Vorsitzender "Kleine Schritte"

Anbei ein Foto von eine Tretpumpe.

âRitas kleine Schritte in Malawi-VoGâ lÃ¤dt ein zur:
*5. Mountainbike-Tour*
Ã¼ber den
*TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz des Lager Elsenborn*
am Sonntag, 3. Juni 2012​
*55km*, fÃ¼r anspruchsvolle Biker,
fÃ¼hrt die MTB Strecke bis ins
Baylon-Tal und quer durch den
TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz. (860 Hm)

*35km*, diese MTB Strecke fÃ¼hrt durch die WÃ¤lder um Elsenborn, sowie quer durch den TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz.

*21km*, Touristikstrecke fÃ¼r Jeden und die ganze Familie. Auf festen Wegen durch den TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz.

*6km,* Kinderstrecke auf festen Wegen des TruppenÃ¼bungsplatzes.

*Start*:  Sporthalle HerzebÃ¶sch
 LagerstraÃe Elsenborn Belgien

*Abfahrt:* von 8:00 bis 12:00, die 6km + 21km bis 14:00.

*Einschreibung:* 5 â¬, Verpflegung einbegriffen.

Parkplatz â UmkleiderÃ¤ume â Duschen â Bikewash â Cafetaria

âRitas kleine Schritte in Malawi VoGâ hilft kleinen DÃ¶rfern in Malawi, ihren desolaten Lebensstandart zu verbessern: in punkto Wasserversorgung, Landwirtschaft, Gesundheit und Unterricht.
Informationen:       Tel. 080 - 447 202
[email protected]


----------



## Trueffelschwein (22. Mai 2012)

Ixe wille midde!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2012)

ok


----------



## Braunbaer (22. Mai 2012)

Is' von Euch jemand beim Bikefestival in Willingen (15.-17.6.) dabei?

VG, der Braunbär...


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Is' von Euch jemand beim Bikefestival in Willingen (15.-17.6.) dabei?
> 
> VG, der Braunbär...



Hey, Jan - da haben wir doch letztes Jahr ordentlich abgeräumt und unsere Ladies auf die Tribüne schicken dürfen! Die Nachfrage ist groß - muss aber dem Dienstplan angeglichen werden - wir geben LAUT (und sind am 7.5. auf dem Rückweg vom Harz bei FieselNiesel nochmal eingeflogen - Bike war dannach Beton....) LG, der Pete ...viel Federweg vor


----------



## yogi71 (23. Mai 2012)

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Erinnerung!!! Radeln für nen guten Zweck.
> 
> GUCHST DU HIER
> 
> ...



Hätt' ja keiner netter machen können als unser Künni! Haut euch rein ins Gelände (übrigens ÄUSSERT Kleinkindfreundlich...) Gemeinde - oder haut' euch raus... selten so was Feines erlebt wie die Zugänglichkeit des Camps... Lasst uns bitte von der Distanz unabhängig einen gemeinsamen Startzeitpunkt wählen - sieht supi aus und ich muss 'nen Hänger organisieren....


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2012)

So, hier mal die Online-Vegetation vonne Mutter Natur am Rursee - die Eidechsen sind fit und wir bekommen ordentlich Königskerzen inne Zukunft - immer wieder faszinierend wie die Ströme im Gestein zeichnen...




Hat doch einen Hauch von Arizona, gelle? Großer Tip sind die "alten" Wege die zum Teil schon von den Karten verschwunden sind - jede Forstautobahn hatte mal einen handtuchbreiten Vorahn... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (27. Mai 2012)

> Is' von Euch jemand beim Bikefestival in Willingen (15.-17.6.) dabei?


Hi Jan,
Sieht dieses Jahr schlecht aus, die Jungdamen würden ja gerne. Mal sehen, was so geht. Bekommst auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn denn da.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2012)

Schöne "Frühmorgensalleintour", durch die Voreifel. Von Eu-Hardtberg-BilligerWald-Kommern-Stockert-BAM-deckeTönnes-Steinbach-EU Traumhaftes Wetter, absolute Ruhe und schöne Trails. Hier und da etwas Trailpflege.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1132951



Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2012)

Seit wann hat der Stockert 2 Teleskope - iss datt Trailpflege aus Altmetall?


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2012)

Da guckst Du, wird Zeit das wir zwei da mal hinfahren!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2012)

Focus auf Ritas-kleine-Schritte - supisoziale Projekte fördert die JFFR am allerliebsten Vielleicht können mer's dem Hubäät sein Shuttle zuparken wenn er  wieder mit dem Silberpfeil unterwegs ist...
Wir packen hängerweise Jugend ein und sind keinesfalls im Bayontal unterwegs - 21 oder 35 KM werden noch diskutiert und umgesetzt - ist einfach ein geiles Terrain da oben - Haut rein, Compagneros, inne IG (Mitfahrgelegenheiten, Stuhleigentümlichkeiten, Skills - wird hier alles berücksichtigt...) LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2012)

Hat's Büro auf dich kein' Bock - pack' denselben, rock den Schrock Nach mittäglichem Zeitfensterle die Gute geschnappt und Schrock gepaart mit 6er-Ahrweg kombiniert - seeehr fein! Ordentlich jugendlichen Leichtsinn inne Visage nach spontaner Büroflucht...





keine Angst - er will nur spielen! Ein paar formidable Handtuchpfädchen...








Ups - beware of the Cam-Man! Einfach zu sehr auf die Strecke konzentriert...Serpentinen in Hülle und Fülle...




...uiuiui (_hier dürfen mer nitt zuviel schreiben weil ein angepuperter Mitrider so schnell kein Frei mehr bekommt_) Nö, Yogi, die hammers alle geschoben... ....und nochmal die Altenburg an Ginsterkontrasten abgepict - schönes Plateau dort oben




... als Aprés dann den Sinkflug Richtung Langfigtal eingenommen - unverhofft fährt sich datt alles herrlisch! LG, Pete nebst Ente


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2012)

Fein fein!!!!! *neid*

Hier Nachtrag von Dienstag.

Los ging es bei Yogi Richtung 

Hardtwald,




BilligerWald 



Satzvey. In Satvey habe ich dann entschlossen wieder heim zu fahren, da es am Himmel seeeeehr schwarz wurde und etwas grummelte. Es stellte sich als richtige Entscheidung raus, kaum zuhause regnete es schon ein wenig.

Viele Zuschauer am Wegesrand. Guckst Du:










Mit nettem Beifahrer:


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2012)

Spontanscouting im belgischen Malmedy
http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/fr/pr%C3%A9sentation/

Hallo? Kommt der Belgier schon fallend zur Welt - quasi Stehgeburt - und rollt direkt ab?! Tables wie Scheunen, reschpekt - zum Rantasten ist da aber wenig Substanz. Nach 100m geht's nach einer Brücke nappi-di-tali ab nach unten wie der Wingsuitdiver vonne Bundeswehr ausse Heckklappe vom Pumahubschrauber - make my day...  JEDOCH: Shuttle mit Popohakenlift***preiswert sind 'se auch***Aachener Nummernschilder und bis hoch nach Nettetal vertreten, man versteht sich auch ohne Ortsdialekt***Slopestyle sehr ordentliches Areal***Strecke - vielleicht wegen dem gerade gewesenen Nissan-DH-Cup im Vergleich zu Winterberg schön fit - da muss mer auch mal loben! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2012)

So, heute ging es für einen guten Zweck nach........... 





rischtisch Elsenborn.

Mit dabei waren

Don Pete




The Mountainsnail Micha




und King Yogi

Leider ohen Bild!

Dort radelten wir drei die 35km Strecke, mit schöner Aussicht! (Nebel und Regen nicht beachten)








Schöne schmale Wege.









Einfach Klasse, trotz Nieselregen hatten wir sehr viel Spass! Pete hatte zwar am Verpflegungsstand den Mund etwas voll genommen.......



aber es hielt sich in Grenzen!!!!

Und komische Namen haben die hier für Ihre Büsche auf dem Übungsgelände



Musik habe ich hier keine gehört!  Vielleicht war es auch nur zu nass!

War das stellenweise matschig, die schönsten Stellen kamen kurz vor Ende, wobei das auf dem kommenden Foto noch harmlos war...





Alles in allem war es schön und wir haben wieder etwas Gutes getan! Danke an meine Mitfahrer, es war mal wieder nach unserem Motto
*JUST FOR FUN
*
Gruß
Yogi








Guckst Du _*HIER*_
​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2012)

Der Hörr "Leider ohen Bild" hat Post! Hier kommen mers dem Wunsch doch nach im Rahmen unserer bescheidenen Möglichkeiten:
Le Roi au Ginster:




Gelb geht, Cheffe, gelb geht! Dann noch Power pur, quasi der Snail beim Le-Mans-Start!




...Helge Schneider vor einem eher kleinem Ableger des Mare Militarum auffe Teststrecke vom Leopard A2 - wer datt fahren darf brauch kein Motocross mehr - Ferkelei³ - aber saulustisch!




Le Resultat: Schlamm im Schritt! 




Die eine oder andere Fiespfütz' stand schon watt länger oder wollte im nächsten Leben watt anderes werden - Thorax, Quanten und datt treue Ross waren nach dem Bikewash wieder wohlauf - so hätte Mutti uns nich mehr reingelassen!
LG, Mudd on, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2012)

> Pete hatte zwar am Verpflegungsstand den Mund etwas voll genommen.......


 Die Eigenurinprobe im Becher hätte retuschiert werden müssen... da waren unsere Redakteure zu fix!


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juni 2012)

Wer ist Donnerstag dabei? Schöne Runde um EU!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2012)

[quoteMusik habe ich hier keine gehört! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht war es auch nur zu nass!
][/quote]
Waren die Blähungen nach der Versorgungsstation - hübsch umschrieben! Der Belgier sieht das eher gesellschaftsumfassend als Massenblähung...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag fällt verletzungsbedingt aus


----------



## Vertexto (7. Juni 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der Hörr "Leider ohen Bild" hat Post! Hier kommen mers dem Wunsch doch nach im Rahmen unserer bescheidenen Möglichkeiten:
> Le Roi au Ginster:
> 
> 
> ...



Reusper.........
wie jetzt, habt ihr nicht meinen Smart gleich rechts auf dem Parkplatz gesehen????????
Bin schon um kurz vor 9:00Uhr dort losgefahren,kann es sein das euch kurz nach dem Start auf dem Asphalt stück Bergab ein dreckiger Mountainbiker entgegen kam????? das war ich !!!!!!!! 
Grüße
der Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2012)

Dann warst Du es doch, Pete und ich haben noch über den Biker gesprochen, der uns entgegen kam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (7. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann warst Du es doch, Pete und ich haben noch über den Biker gesprochen, der uns entgegen kam!



Tja man wird nicht jünger, und die Augen werden auch schlechter


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Reusper.........
> wie jetzt, habt ihr nicht meinen Smart gleich rechts auf dem Parkplatz gesehen????????
> Bin schon um kurz vor 9:00Uhr dort losgefahren,kann es sein das euch kurz nach dem Start auf dem Asphalt stück Bergab ein dreckiger Mountainbiker entgegen kam????? das war ich !!!!!!!!
> Grüße
> der Gerd



Mer glaubt ett nicht - ich sach noch zum "Sektorführer" wenn datt nich'  der Sekundentod war war datt der Gerd! Hast uns ja netterweise den Hörrn Arbeitskollega mit innen Harz gegeben - der hat zu lachen gehabt, sei sicher!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2012)

The Thing we formerly called Gerd passte aber auch nimmermehr innen Smart!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (9. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die momentan umbauen etc. und es mit dem Geld nicht so dicke haben, hier die Lösung für all eure Zukunftssorgen: 
http://www.rent-a-sarg.de/ 
*
ACHTUNG*: Es wird ein Pfand auf die Modelle erhoben, da es in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit der Rückgabe gab...


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2012)

Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Für alle, die momentan umbauen etc. und es mit dem Geld nicht so dicke haben, hier die Lösung für all eure Zukunftssorgen:
> http://www.rent-a-sarg.de/
> *
> ACHTUNG*: Es wird ein Pfand auf die Modelle erhoben, da es in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit der Rückgabe gab...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2012)

Unser kleines, verstecktes Forum mausert sich zusehends zur Innovationsnische! Für unsere paar übelfaulen Collegas such' ich noch nach "Rent-a-Laune"....


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2012)

Hier noch einmal die Location für's WE, möge ett den Damen genügen...




Jep - wetterbeständig!!!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (12. Juni 2012)

Grillingstation...


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juni 2012)

Jaja


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

Holla - ein Erlkönig im neuen Trikot Yogi - beim Therapeuten gibt's für die Knallerfarbe Sonderpunkte inne ADS-Prüfung...





Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2012)

Gefällt button, bitte!

@ Team, bitte in die IG schaun! Trikots sind da!




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1145771


----------



## redrace (15. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gefällt button, bitte!
> 
> @ Team, bitte in die IG schaun! Trikots sind da!
> 
> ...



Da sind ja gar keine Rennpellen bei! Alles nur so schlabberiges Zeug!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse Rennpellen, da seh ich aus wie ne Presswurst. Liegt vielleicht an meinem Six..... ähhh Einpack!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

Tja - wir tragen unsere 2. Haut genau so schlabberig wie die eigene!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Rennpellen, da seh ich aus wie ne Presswurst. Liegt vielleicht an meinem Six..... ähhh Einpack!



Genau ! Wieso Sixpack wenn man sich auch ein ganzes Fass leisten kann


----------



## Trueffelschwein (15. Juni 2012)

Wer auffallen möchte, stellt sich einen 1.80m großen Baum in den Fahrradkorb und fährt mit diesem durch die Stadt. 
Tipp: Trainiert Muskeln und Ausdauer, da der Wind auch an diesem Luftwiederstand keinen halt macht


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

So - für's Teamgetümmel noch mal den Regenanzug inne heimischen Dusche härtesten Bedingungen unterzogen...




Sitz, passt und hat Luft... werde aber wegen dem Vulkansteingedöns...und auch aus ErFAHRUNG...




...gehn' mer's mit der Schutzkleidung auf Nummer sicher!!! Eifel goes Klonkrieger...




Toll gelungen auch die Trinkflaschen-App Ist Size L - passt auch uns Pummels!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## mscharf (15. Juni 2012)

Bei euer Fahrweise ist das auch angebracht.  
Ich schaue dann lieber ob ich eine Hand breit Wasser unterm Reifen hab. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Juni 2012)

Ha, Schoof du brauchst Watt mehr Wasser.  

gesendet von meinem GT-I9300


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2012)

Alle Damen um 8.15 h durchs Bad - der Jüngste Tag ist nahe...


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2012)

Es geht loooooooooos


----------



## yogi71 (18. Juni 2012)

Gestern waren die JFFR in Willingen!

























Schön war es!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2012)

Geiles Zeusch! @Yogi: DER trägt doch unsere Buxe!!!





Ich warte unten auf IHN!!!


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2012)

Der war leider schneller als ich, als ich unten war, war er wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. Juni 2012)

Schöne Abendrunde gestern im Billiger Wald. Alles trocken und kein Regen. Auf den Wetterbericht ist auch kein Verlass mehr.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2012)

DER hat auch meine Jacke an! Datt bin ISCH!


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2012)

Nee falscher Helm, falsche Gabel!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2012)

Uiuiuiui - ich hatt' schon auf Amnesie jetippt - aber die lange Anfahrt hätt' ich hoffentlich noch auffem Schirm (@Cheffe: oder heisst ett: Brillenschirm...)


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> (@Cheffe: oder heisst ett: Brillenschirm...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2012)

für Petes Fahrstil auch viel zu hecklastig, eigentlich steht bei ihm der Körper immer 90° überm Vorderrad


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juni 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> für Petes Fahrstil auch viel zu hecklastig, eigentlich steht bei ihm der Körper immer 90° überm Vorderrad


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2012)

Ihr Schweinekumpels! 90° iss die Temperatur unter die Achseln bei Gebährfreudigkeit... Datt Netz kennt aber auch keine Privatsphäre mehr...


----------



## mscharf (21. Juni 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> für Petes Fahrstil auch viel zu hecklastig, eigentlich steht bei ihm der Körper immer 90° überm Vorderrad



Ok, man lässt das Vorderrad doch komplett hinter sich (Vorsicht Insider)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2012)

Das  sagt der Richtige 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. Juni 2012)

So auf mit den beiden Mitfahrern zu einer schönen Abendrunde.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trueffelschwein (23. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Gehst du eigendlich noch an deinen PC?!?!


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. Juni 2012)

lst S3 nicht sowas wie eine pc?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (23. Juni 2012)

Ka, jed. leistungsschwächer und andere ansicht


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2012)

Ja ja so ist das.  Fährst du morgen mit, Alva?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trueffelschwein (23. Juni 2012)

um wie viel uhr ist das denn und wo?


----------



## yogi71 (23. Juni 2012)

Zehn Uhr Birkhof Ville. Noch  jemand Lust? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider nicht. Sorry


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

Werde Startpunkt nicht anfahren da sich keiner angemeldet hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

So 11 Uhr Heider Bergsee Parkplatz wer Lust hat


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder eine schöne Runde durch die Ville, schön trocken und ein paar nette Trails mitgenommen. Danke an meine Mitfahrerin.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (24. Juni 2012)

Danke an meinen Mitfahrer


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

Schon wieder Zuhause?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (24. Juni 2012)

Ja, vollgefressen und und nachhause gerollt


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

Na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2012)

Wer hat Dienstag wieder Lust eine Runde zu drehen?  Gruss Yogi


----------



## eifeler (25. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat Dienstag wieder Lust eine Runde zu drehen?  Gruss Yogi



Hallo Yogi, 

hab gerade Deinen Eintrag im LMB gesehen. 

Bin jedoch am Sa mit´m RR die RTF in Erftstadt gefahren, So mit nem Kumpel das erste Mal mit´m MTB am Decke Tönnes gewesen und eben noch mal ne kleine Entspannungsrunde gedreht, weil ich meine Hausarbeit nicht mehr sehen konnte. 

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen Zeit & Lust hab... 
Und meine Hausarbeit schreit eigentlich auch nach etwas Aufmerksamkeit.

Würde ich wenn, kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## yogi71 (25. Juni 2012)

kein Thema. Trag dich einfach ein, wenn Du Lust hast. Wird ne ganz langsame Tour morgen, da zwei Einsteiger dabei sind.
Gruss Juergen


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> für Petes Fahrstil auch viel zu hecklastig, eigentlich steht bei ihm der Körper immer 90° überm Vorderrad


Für meine Erektionen kann ich nix - iss ja saugeiles Hobby! Den Oberkörpa hasse garnitt wahrgenommen...


----------



## eifeler (26. Juni 2012)

Eintrag im LMB: Check! ;o) 

Bin dann um 18.29 am Parkplatz Hardtwald... 

Bis später....


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2012)

Alles klar! Wird aber seeeehr langsam, da wir einen Neueinsteiger dabei haben und der Zweite nicht soooo fit ist!


----------



## eifeler (26. Juni 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Alles klar! Wird aber seeeehr langsam, da wir einen Neueinsteiger dabei haben und der Zweite nicht soooo fit ist!



Hey, 

gar kein Problem! 

1. bin ich auf Breitreifen auch noch nicht so lang unterwegs...
2. hab ich noch dicke Beine von den letzten Touren...

bis nachher...


----------



## yogi71 (26. Juni 2012)

bis nachher


----------



## eifeler (26. Juni 2012)

Sooo....

frisch geduscht auf'er Couch...

Vielen Dank nochmal für's Mitnehmen!!! 

War ne schöne Runde mit angenehmen Mitfahrern!

gruß
sebastian


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2012)

Da war aber noch jemand unterwegs - mein Städtchen, meine Schlossparkrunde, mein BIKE... oh, und UNSER Sonnenuntergang... ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)

eifeler schrieb:


> Sooo....
> 
> frisch geduscht auf'er Couch...
> 
> ...




Ja hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Danke, auch fürs warten auf den Besenwagen, der die Bikes getauscht hat!

Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2012)

Danke, auch fürs warten auf den Besenwagen, der die Bikes getauscht hat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wird bei uns Service neu interpretiert?


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## eifeler (27. Juni 2012)




----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2012)

Traumhaft schönes Gewässer - vermutlich hat Hörr Yogi den Rotbach gestaut?! Kuckst Du hier - hätte der Herr mal besser bisschen GA1 betrieben statt den Akku zu beschummeln...

http://www.trax.de/e-bike-explodiert-akku-wurde-manipuliert/id_57368202/index


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juni 2012)

Was neues:

http://www.haibike.de/de/Haibike-TV-Haibike-ei-schock-725.html


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2012)

Hui - da könnt' ich ja meinen unterbezahlten Chinesen aussem Flaschenhalter werfen - der hat's bisher erledigt....


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Für morgen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## eifeler (28. Juni 2012)

Bin raus, da familiäre Verpflichtungen und keine Beleuchtung... Schade, wäre gern wieder mitgefahren... 

Werd aber morgen eh wg ner größeren VR-Bremse mal Richtung Bonner Versender fahren... Evlt. haben die da ja was Lampentechnisches im Angebot für´s nächste Mal...

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2012)

Lampe ? Um die Jahreszeit ? Ahja ihr fahrt ja langsam 

Bevor de dir bei Höflichkeit&Service ne überteuerte Sigma oder so holst ( so wie ich es am Anfang gemacht hab ) kannsde dir auch direkt beim freundlichen Chinesen um die Ecke ne Chinalampe ordern. 

Für den Kopp die hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...d-headlamp-set-4-18650-included-29489?item=16

Und für den Lenker die hier: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/t6-wat...ike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82510?item=36

Das klappt absolut Problemlos und du bist bestens für die Winterpokal-Saison gerüstet. Denn wenn dich erstmal die Sucht am einzig wahren Radsport gepackt hat wirst du so oder so im Winter nich um ne Lampe rumkommen denk ich !


PS: Bermesen werden überbewertet, denn wer später bremst is länger schnell


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2012)

Und für die Fott die hier:




 Quasi die Lampe für'n Arsch...


----------



## eifeler (28. Juni 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lampe ? Um die Jahreszeit ? Ahja ihr fahrt ja langsam
> 
> Bevor de dir bei Höflichkeit&Service ne überteuerte Sigma oder so holst ( so wie ich es am Anfang gemacht hab ) kannsde dir auch direkt beim freundlichen Chinesen um die Ecke ne Chinalampe ordern.
> 
> ...



lampe wurd für die morgige tour, ich sach jetzt einfach mal, empfohlen... 
danke fuer die erhellenden Tipps  schau ich mir mal an... 

ich hatte bis vor kurzem sogar recht passables licht, hab's aber inne Bucht geworfen 

tja, hab meinen Trekker ja jetzt noch recht frisch, hab aber eben mal über die Scheibe gefühlt und das war net schön... 

denke mit meinem nettogewicht von +- 90kg braucht's dann doch was grösseres als ne 160er...


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2012)

Für morgen wird kein Licht gebraucht ist ja noch lange hell. Kauf die Lampen die Hubert verlinkt hat .

Gruß Yogi


----------



## eifeler (28. Juni 2012)

kommt herbst, kommt lampe....
morgen gibt's erstmal ne "große" bremse...


----------



## yogi71 (29. Juni 2012)

Tour fällt heute aus, das ist mir zu nass. 

Gruß Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2012)

hat doch schon aufgehört !


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2012)

Der Hubi soll auf seinem Foto die Co²-Kartusche zulassen - ett geht so auffe Backen.... Nicht alles in den Mund nehmen watt umsonst ist...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juli 2012)

Es geht auf die Wangen Pete ! Nachdem es an den Backen vorbei war


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh warte nur, Kartuschensauger (obwohl - technisch hasse datt Problem ja gecheckt...)
> Während sich der Häuslebauer mit CO² begast hat legt die JFFR bei den Filthy Trails in Maasmechelen Steilvorlagen hinne: Samstags noch in Burscheid bei Team III (Geilste Kombo wo's gibt in NRW - da lassen mer mal Tatsachen sprechen...)
> 
> 
> ...


 Tolles Terrain zum Üben - vor allem Ausweichen vor Rindshinterlassenschaften findet hier seinen Meister! LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2012)

Kleine Fotonachlese
Anja liest die Leviten...




Soviel Bike geht in sowenig Auto! 4 große Fullys und ein Zwergenschemel...





Spasshaber....





Watt sach isch: OBER-Spaßhaber! Girls ride too...








...und zu allem Überfluss gibt's da noch für's Nichtbikende Volk diese superklasse Seen - Chillzone!!! 




WOW Wir haben's mal per Stoppuhr gecheckt - wenn man die Damen für's Einladen chloroformiert (reduziert Gemecker und Eigenmeinungen beträchtlich...) ist der Fiat in 10 Minuten aufmunitioniert - also keine faulen Ausreden und den nächsten IG-Termin ab nach Belgien verlegen... LG, der mit dem Yak tanzt...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juli 2012)

Muss den Termin heute leider raus nehmen, meine Rippen schmerzen wieder vom Sturz


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2012)

Aber Hörr Rippchen wird ja watt für die Fitlthys reinsetzen - da ist jede Adam'sche Rippe entschuldigt!... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/07...chendes-bikeverbot-das-kannst-du-dagegen-tun/

Haut' de Hesse auffe Fresse! (Bitte nich' in Verbindung bringen mit anderen Krisenherden - bin ottonormal und verträglich...)


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2012)

Filthys guckt Ihr IG


----------



## Trueffelschwein (5. Juli 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Filthys guckt Ihr IG


 Was ist n´IG? (Ja ich bin so doof!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2012)

IG ist Interessengemeinschaft


----------



## Bleiente (5. Juli 2012)

Der Chatroom für Eingeweihte.


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2012)

und Erwachsene!


----------



## mscharf (5. Juli 2012)

für den Grandfather

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2012)

Boah Schoof, schreib mal richtig.

Es ist noch nicht da.


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2012)

ja jetzt richtig


----------



## Trueffelschwein (6. Juli 2012)

@ alle: -.-


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juli 2012)

Heute morgen um 4.07 h wieder vom Bäcka-Virus befallen worden (wahrscheinlich vom Hörrn Stunt-Beck inne Filthys infiziert) - 









kurz nach 5 am Rursee kriegten meine 2 Eichhörnchen und der Fuchs aber massig Gesellschaft - PILGER! Und während ich schön rücksichtsvoll auswich hörte ich noch watt vonne "eiligen Maria" - DIE hatten den Wetterbericht im Blick...
Die Wegführung vonne Försters mittlerweile eng am ambitionierten Biker orientiert - liebevoll werden Hindernisse aufgetürmt...




Zum Verständnis - datt Hinderniss ist braun im Hintergrund und nicht datt orange vorne... Kuckst Du hier mal: Strafarbeit für den Försterlehrling - ca. 14 Motorsägenfüllungen später...




...er baute einen Knüppeldamm und sägte sich zum Krüppel dran....
sei's drum - seeeehr anspruchsvoll... der folgende FORSTWEG war definitv mit 2 Meter Planum ausgestattet (bin beim Runterfallen nämlich nirgendwo angeeckt!)




...tjo, und irgendwann gingen dann zuerst datt Wetter und dann der Weg alle....




...also ab inne Pedale und flugs den Rest runtergespult; der folgende Herr war noch vor mir auffem Parkplatz...




...was aber kein Kunststück war: man hatte ja schliesslich zeitig die EM mit weeeenig Punkte verlassen, da hatte das TEAM ORANJE Vorsprung...

Ui, der ist gut und nicht von der Hand zu weisen....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7-60tyLQhA"]Knorkator - Wir werden      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Knorkator - Wir werden      - YouTube


 
Ist das Eure Innungs-Hymne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## Pete04 (9. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Ist das Eure Innungs-Hymne


Scharf erkannt, scharfäugiger Jörg! Mer singen die auffe Landesdelegiertenversammlung in Düsseldorf a) stehend in b) napoleonischer Haltung (googeln!) mit c) Augenklappe... Hat mitte unausweichliche Gewinnerwartung zu tun... inne zweiten Reihe singen unsere Steuerberater im Sopran... Ride on, der Pete & Gruss anne Gute!


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2012)

Gestern mit Bruder in fremden Revier gewildert.









Schöne 40km Runde um,über, durch die Glessener Höhe usw. Feinstes Bikewetter.




Bruder hat das MTB Fieber gepackt!



Ich sowieso! 





Schön war der Ausblick nicht immer, diese Kraftwerke verfolgen einen doch ganz schön!









Wir kommen wieder, keine Frage!

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2012)

Ui, watt hübsch! Trails vorhanden? Der Bruda hatt aber enn hochwertiges Bike...


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2012)

Wir sind jetzt keine großartig gefahren, aber rechts und links ging es oft vielversprechend ab. Sag wann Du Zeit zum Explorer hast.  Mein Bruder hat echt in schönes Rad, muss direkt in der Garage nachsehen ob es noch da ist. Er bekommt ja meinen alten Rahmen.
Achja min SSP ist da.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juli 2012)

Eben sind wir auf einer schönen Tour nass geworden, hat das geschüttet. uuiiiiiiii.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (10. Juli 2012)

Eben war ich drinne, hat das geschüttet


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2012)

Mal was anderes.
Erste Ausfahrt hat es hinter sich, macht Spaß. Noch ein paar Änderungen und es ist perfekt!




Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2012)

Reflektoren müssen raus - zu unsexy! Tolles Gerät - da der Guten aber als City-Shopping-Transfer-Gerät verkauft : Taschenhalter montieren...


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2012)

Reflektoren sind raus!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2012)

Yes,Sir! Bitte mir anmerken zu lassen - Superarbeit!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2012)

Ok


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2012)

Hab mal für das Baseball-Event einen Doodle erstellt:

Klick

wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet !!!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2012)

Dart schrieb:


> Hab mal für das Baseball-Event einen Doodle erstellt:
> 
> Klick
> 
> wär schön wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet !!!



Super Idee! You have Post, Sir!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2012)

Hui, iss datt Netz stille....
Von der letzten 4-Tages-Tour keine Fotos mitgebracht, es sei verziehen:





Danach aber nur noch 14 Tage bis zum Hacklbergtrail - halleluja!





...wenn's da Sonne hat holen wir den Sommer nach...Ride on, der Pete, lebergrundüberholt...


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2012)

"5.40 Uhr Sonnenaufgang" - man, watt haben wir gelacht... bestenfalls die Neuformierung altbekannter Regenwolken...




...Natur ist trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2012)

Löblich so früh schon unterwegs zu Sein


----------



## redrace (19. Juli 2012)

HUHU
Immer schön aufpassen! Unfall in der Ville


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2012)

Deswegen auffe Baustelle immer schön Helm trogn !


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juli 2012)

So Sonntag eine Runde. Wer ist dabei und wo?  EU oder Ville. Start zwischen neun und zehn.


----------



## eifeler (19. Juli 2012)

Bin leider raus, hab bis nächste Woche Freitag Rufbereitschaft. Danach gern wieder... 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juli 2012)

Ich auch, mein Junior hat Geburtstag


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2012)

Für morgen, Afterurlaubeinstiegsabnehmtour.
Startzeit ist variabel, einfach melden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11147

Tour geht ab Yogis Heim, Richtung Hardtwald,rüber zum BilligerWald, von dort Richtung Satzvey nach Schavener Heide. Am Freigehege Kommern vorbei grob Richtung Bad Münstereifel, hier hoch zum dicken Tönnes. Dann über Steinbach wieder Heim. Ich denke es werden ca. 60km. Wird langsam, da ich die Urlaubspfunde mit schleppen muss.

@pete eventuell wollte ich anschließend noch Richtung Ville zu Dir rüberrollen, biste da?

Yogi


----------



## eifeler (21. Juli 2012)

Sch...ande... ;-) hab Rufbereitschaft, sonst wäre ich direkt mitgefahren. Das hört sich ja ähnlich wie TdH an. Ich dreh dann morgen in engeren Kreisen um die Heimat ne Runde... Beim nächsten Mal bin ich am Start... 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Juli 2012)

Jetzt nu mal Schluss mit dem Rumgeheule hier heul - andere sitzen das WE auffe Rufbereitschaft ab... @Yogi: Schwager. Schwester und Muttern meanwhile auf Borkum - hier kämpft die Rumpfmannschaft... Keine Schnitte auf Sternfahrten - die Bodenplatte (~de Sood) LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juli 2012)

*So heute große Hausrunde mit...*



gaaaanz alleine. Sonne und gute Laune. Watt willste mehr

Wo ich teilweise war sagen die Bilder. Ihr kennt Euch ja aus.


























Am Ende 68km und 1005Hm!

Grüßle Yogi​


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2012)

HiHo, Gebieta... Watt ist denn Bild 2: a) syrische Sprengfalle b) römisches Entenhäuschen oder c) Wellness-Pool der JFFR zum Sparkurs? DIE Location kenn ich jedenfalls noch nicht! Jedoch - hab' ja auch 'ne Festwohnung und kuschel nicht mehr so gerne mit Rudels auffem Campingareal... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (22. Juli 2012)

Tja lieber Pete, wird Zeit mal wieder mit mir zu radeln. Dann zeige ich es dir.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2012)

Zeig's mir, Cheffe, zeig's mir!!! Filthys im Auge halten, da fliegen selbst Bonner Bäcker in Turmhöhe durche Luft (Verzeihung, Hörr Stunt-Beck - wir sind total froh' über solche Kumpels!) Wir gehen datt lässig und bodennah' an - Ladies & Kids werden die Zielgruppe sein, ich freu misch druff!!! LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2012)

Also Samstag bei Jörg&Anja Hamburgers durche Luft schmeissen und Sonntag die Fitthys? Bikepack komplett? Lauscher auf Empfang, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2012)

Die Melanie gelesen?! Rippen verstaucht! Beim MEGAVALANCHE!!! (...und mit was für einer Grandezza im Nebensatz erwähnt...) Da kommt Frust auf - zum Seele freireiten also den Freireiter ausse Garage...Rheinufer bei Lülsdorf gefühlt 5.37 h...












Die Bodenwellen im letzten Bild mögen das Gefährt rechtfertigen... Nebenbei - ett fühlt sich nicht an wie L'Alpe-d'Huez, eher wie Lülsdorf kurz vorm Wachwerden... Ride on, der Pete - schön dass mer's Leute mit so 'nem Potential kennenlernen darf...


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2012)

Soderle - FREIEN TACH! - Schweres Gerät anne Familienkutsche vertäut, Blick Richtung Belgien eingenordet; Berlin und Lugano machen auch keinen Stich im LMB, da nehmen mers nix persönlich... Die Ansammlung von Tannezapfen wird schwerpunktmässig trainiert - schlimm, watt die Presse so hergibt...


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2012)

Viel Spaß. Ich werde mein Knie hochlegen.


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Juli 2012)

Was hast du denn gemacht?????


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juli 2012)

Soderle, die Kiste pünktlich gepackt und vom Hof bekommen zischte ich mit Frau Ente gen Belgien - nach kurzer Wetterverlaufsanalyse die Filthy Trails gestrichen und auf Malmedy Parc Libert umgecheckt - soweit sogut; bis zur Abfahrt vonne A4 auffe A44 am Kreuz Aachen - kurzes schleifendes Geräusch - und dann datt:




Monsieur - le Pott iss fott! Schöne Sch***** - aber klar, ich hatte mich ja auch gefreut (selbst schuld) Kurzes Intermezzo mit den freundlichen Yellow Angels vom ADAC - den blöden Pott vom Wagen entfernt (vom eigenen Gefährt überrollen lassen, wie EHRLOS! Hätter sich doch direkt ganz vom Karren trennen können wenn er nich mer mit uns fahren wollte...) Vom Fachmann für heile erklärt konnt's weitergehen - aber wenn der Tag so anfängt...
Am Parc in Malmedy angekommen hat die Bud zu, statt großkotzig wie im Netz gelogen vom 1.7.-31.8. die Nacht zum Tage zu machen... Frustanfall - Gegengift: Lac de Büttgenbach, Zeit wurd auch nicht mehr...Also ab inne Ardennen mit Frau Trailfex




Seeumrandende Zuführungspfade klassisch unterschätzt... Kurze Wurzelbehandlung....




...und da waren 'se auch schon: Die PILZY-TRAILS!




...da freute sich doch die alte Küchenschabe! Doch da sich zuviel Frohsinn im Leben ja direkt rächt - hatten mers ja morgens schon gelernt... gings fast direkt wieder inne Binsen (Pressemeldung über hinterhältige Tannenzapfenansammlungen ware dem Verfasser bekannt...) Hups, beim ersten Mal noch Ausweichmanöver eingeleitet...




...und dann war's datt aber auch - man sieht förmlich wie sich die belgischen Zapfen (völlig unterschätzte Unterart des Zapfus Teutonikus)anne Felge ransaugen. Der Rider hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt schon 'nen hinterhältig plazierten scharfen Stock im Hintern und wurde behandelt...




...dann noch Training für Schlag-den-Raab...




Nach soviel Stress erstmal die Trailhygiene an den Start gebracht; putziges Entchen am Bachlauf gestalkert...




...da hatte der Hörr aber einen größeren Behälter im Hinterkopf - die folgenden Pics wurden ordentlich zensiert (nudish Superman 360°, Flying Fottgrab nude Nohander) weil sie Neid erwecken könnten und erst bei Buxe oben wieder freigegeben...




...toller Tourenabschluss; anschliessendes Fazit:
Wenn man am Schemel schon alles gewichtsreduziert hat pimpt man einfach mal die Familienkutsche 




Ladies - datt sind 17 Kilo Kampfgewicht weniger gegen de Klimamoral Beim Bike entnommen stünd da nur noch 'ne virtuelle Copy!!!
...Ende der Geschichte: Viel von Belgiens Bachtälern gesehen, und am Ende hatte unser KFZ-Spezi schon den werksneuen Vertreter von der treulosen Tomate auffem Hof liegen - geht doch! LG, der Pete, 17 Kg leichter...


----------



## Artig (28. Juli 2012)

Schön zu sehen, dass ihr immer fleissig aktiv seid  Bin die Woche nach Monaten Abstinenz auch mal wieder angefangen nen paar Kilometer, wenigstens auf der Straße, zu reissen... muss mal wieder in Saft kommen 

Klasse Fotos Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2012)

Nu, die sollen halt nur Lust auf Mitbiken machen und hätten im knallharten KBU-Kalender keine Schnitte - meinen beinahe "Big-Bike-Nosie-Dive" auffem Stegpfad hätte ich da große Chancen eingeräumt - auf Seeniveau in Entengrütze dümpelnd mit ordentlich Federweg... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juli 2012)

Gestern kleine Hausrunde mit Bruda! 40km/500Hm Das war das richtige Wetter zum biken.

Trotz kaputtem Knie!


















Leider keinen Endschalldämpfer o.ä. verloren!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2012)

> Leider keinen Endschalldämpfer o.ä. verloren!


Nitt schlimm - sach nur bescheid wenn du einen FINDEST - bei Fiat scheint datt enn Verschleissteil erster Güte zu sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_87 (31. Juli 2012)

Nabend zusammen!

Wann seit ihr denn heute los, bzw von wo aus?
Stand am Treffpunkt 1, keiner da... 15 min gewartet und zu Treffpunkt 2. Da irgendwie mal falsch abgebogen weil ich die Ecke nicht so gut kenne. Also einmal rum dann stand ich vor der Burg, aber diesmal 5 min zu spät.

Naja musste mal wieder allein die Gegend erkunden 


Gruß, Chris


----------



## yogi71 (1. August 2012)

Sorry, bin zuhause etwas früher los. An der hardtburg haben wir dann etwas länger gewartet! Schade, dann das nächstemal!


----------



## yogi71 (1. August 2012)

*Abendrunde mit sehr netter Begleitung, beide hatte ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen.Es war wieder eine schöne Ausfahrt!

Leider keine sehr schönen Fotos.....ich brauche ne neue Kamera! 

Los ging es an der Hardburg, dann die üblichen verdächtigen Wege und Pfade über die Anhöhen von Euskirchen.

*​ *


* 
* Hardburg Stotzheim war Treffpunkt

Am Kreuztrail in Kreuzweingarten hatte ich immer noch meine netten Begleiter bei mir.
*​ *


*​ *
Dann ging es den K-Trail runter, rüber zum Billiger Wald, ein paar Pfädchen hier und da, schon standen wir über EU.
*​ *


* 
* Das Reh, dass die Wiese beim Shooting kreuzte war für meine Kamera leider zu schnell! Hatte ich schon erwähnt...... ich brauch ne neue kleine kompakte Kamera! 

*​ *


*​ *



Danke Katja und Christian für die Tour! Das nächstemal nehmen wir den Rest in Angriff.
Gruß
Jürgen

PS Ich hoffe wir sehen uns jetzt wieder öfter!

Für die Statistiker:
*53,32km 601Hm 3h05min 17,3 km/h Schnitt*
*​


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. August 2012)

Krasse Statisti


----------



## Schneckchen (1. August 2012)

@yogi
danke nochmal für die schöne Runde, hat echt Spass gemacht 

Freue mich schon auf die Nächste und hoffe auch das man sich wieder öfter sieht.


----------



## Chris_87 (1. August 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sorry, bin zuhause etwas früher los. An der hardtburg haben wir dann etwas länger gewartet! Schade, dann das nächstemal!



Naja ist schon mist, wenn man sich drauf verlässt. Wenn man schon Zeiten und Treffpunkte einträgt sollte man sich auch dran halten. 
Oder früh genug bescheid geben das man früher los will.


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2012)

Wir stricken an paar Pics!


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2012)

So, hier mal Laut aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm Die Wettermeldungen LÜGEN - man hat's hier bis 17 Uhr Sonne und danach schlägt der Wettergott zu - beste Bedingungen also um im Familiencompound die neuen Apps im Trailsektor zu testen.
Pour l'entrée: Oberhalb der Milka-Line vom Kopf der Kohlmaisbahn Verbindung geschaffen, datt schaffen Jung & Älter...









Fahrerin B hat eindeutig mehr Style! - nach dem deftigen Unwetter vom Vortag war der folgende Abschnitt "Wiese & Watt" - für Motocrosser vielleicht lecker, aber wir konnten uns aussuchen auf welchen Körperteilen nunter gesurft wurde - die Reifen waren nach dieser Ferkelpassage selbst beim 20'er auf satte 2,5er-Socken angewachsen...ekelst du dich hier:




Jetzt zog der Trail seinen letzten Trumpf: 500kg-Vario-Hindernis
Au Schwarte!




Auch dieses clever umkurvt! Der Fachmann sieht datt die Milchcompagneros eine Wagenburg gebildet haben - man hätte sie als Double springen müssen... Mit dem Ergebnis des Tages mehr als zufrieden zogen auf dem Hangtrail ein paar Gewächse die Augen auf sich, danach hatten mer's Pilzbefall...




Das rechte Modell geht bei POC in Serie als Halbschale... Da der Nachwuchs sich so formidabel geschlagen hatte direkt einen Gang hochgeschaltet - am nächste Tag mal über den Stollenrand geschaut...




und was erblickt? Richtig: den Ätz! Schattberg West- Home of the Hacklbergtrail... aber oberhalb der Senke liegt das Ding da wie 'ne Felsenfestung biblischen Ausmaßes - für Spass muss der Buckel also geknackt werden - Voila, the "Kacklberg"-Hassrampe...




Der Einsatz eines billigen Sherpas erwies sich als sinnvoll, nur ging der Lufthupe früh die Puste aus...




Na - da war ja auch ein Bikechen mehr zu schieben - was soll's, Gipfel erreicht....




Watt Panorama! (Der Sherpa immer noch da? Hätte Tritte verdient!) Auf die Laune vonne Jugend hatte das ganze aber positiven Einfluss, kuckst Du hier den für Ladies seeehr wichtigen Brillen-Setup:




-und passt!!! Check den Style, Alter!!!




...und schon ging's die Mother-of-all-fun den Schattberg runter, kuckst du Beleg:




Tolle Performance - mit 8 Jahren schadlos 2000HM vernichtet ohne nennenswerten Sturz; da blieben ettliche Hörrn der Vollschutzfraktion staunend stehen und fragten sich warum die bessere Hälfte auf so was nix Lust hat... Danach noch das Lake-of-Charity-Event besucht und den Bucheckerntrail ins Tal eingeweiht, hier hat man sich wirklich super bemüht die vorhandenen Dinge noch besser zu machen, Daumen druff. LG, der Pete Hinweis: Bemühe mich um mehr Pics vom Trail in den nächsten Tagen!


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2012)

Tag1 ohne Tochter, Startpic vom Spielberghaus Richtung Leogang




Erste Chance zum Helmtest - querende Bergwerksseilbahn mit Berggedöns beladen...und die waren voll, meine Herren...




Die Eingeborenen kleiden ihr Häuser gerne mit Naturprodukten - hier hat Shawn das Schaaf dran glauben müssen...




...ähm, dahinter - ihr wißt schon was ich meine...
Über Hochfilzen und Konsorten Richtung Bikepark Leogang abgestiegen um moderne Holzkunst zu finden die den Biker hofiert, staunen mers hier:












Radlerhelm, Einrad, Bikepumpe - alles roger, der Biker fühlt sich hofiert;  but what the hell is that?




Ein ORNANIERENDES ERDMÄNNCHEN!!! Hier hatt's mich wegen durch Wanderers Hand veredeltem Tannenzapfen (ernstes Thema zur Zeit in den Foren, be prepaired...) fast aus dem Sattel gehoben.
Der Park in paar Pics - ett war saumatschig, der Zossen versuchte mit dem Hinterbau ob zahlreichem Wurzelwerk den Rider zu überholen, nix spassig...Leogang also besser bei good Conditions...




Genau, schrumpel schrumpel... Girls ride too...




...und blutige Laien versuchen schon auffem Table umzusetzen statt inne Spitzkehren; hinten war der Bock schon inne Luft da war Flugkapitän Schumann noch mit dem Frontlandewerk beschäftigt...




...war schon flutschig und am Limit, aber der sog. Verbindungsweg auf der Rücktour Asitz zur Kohlmais war eine Offenbahrung; hier mal Trailsahneschnitten ausse weiten Welt ausserhalb NRW's...
Ein Beseelter auffem Rückweg Panoramaweg - dem Mann kann keiner mehr helfen...
























...undendliche Weiten...




...am Schluss darben auch die braven Rösser und wir waren froh um die erfolgreiche Heimkehr...




 Also, Österreichs Trails sind wirklich ein Must-have - solch eine Vielfalt und Fülle so gebündelt vor der Schlafzimmertüre, en Krachertje! Mal schaune was der Wettergott morgen bringt, mer sendens live und in Farbe! Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2012)

Weiter geht's - aujourd'hui Backstage vom Schattberg auf verbotenen Pfaden... Die am Einstieg zu überwindende Weide wurde von einjährigem Pferdenachwuchs bespaßt - erst mal lustig...




Danach täuschte der Nachwuchs Interesse anne Sram-Schaltung von Vati vor....ok




...und ab da spielte der Gaul den Arnie; wollte meinen Rucksack probieren und setzte probehalber den Huf auffe Felge vom Bike: ALARMA 666!!! Schlicht fottgebrüllt, das furunkelnde Füllen!
Und es ging nur um diese 50 Meter Gazastreifen zum Traileinstieg...




Brot und Spiele mit Zossennachwuchs hatten sich wahrlich gelohnt; wahrscheinlich hatte Fury Insiderwissen...




...und gerade als der Pete meinte mit der Frau Gemahlin auf einem Leistungsstatus zu sein zeigt die Gute dem Tropf wo der Barthel den Most holt - verstecken von 18,4-Kg-Kampfmaschine samt Bikerin in 18-Meter-Himbeergebüsch - da stand der kleine Pete auf einmal alleine im Gelände Doch halt, da war 'se wieder - und offenbar gut gelaunt (wahrscheinlich an Himbeeren genascht während der Kleine nach Mutti schrie! RABENMUTTERS!)




Für de Forensik noch ein kurzes Pic ausse Opferperspektive - (gab ja kein Opfer, schrei vor Glück!) JuHu, die Chefin war intakt...




...und nach solchen Eskapaden gerne noch das Resultat von Jausenhüttenmusik auf Normalos wenn die CD vom Aprés-Ski im Winter nicht gewechselt wird; 2 Normalsterbliche nach 30 Minuten "Jürgen-Drews-Ballerluden-Hits"..




Ja, so klein hammers die Betreiber-Brain-Festplatte auch eingeschätzt;
ein Kopfgeld auf Hansi Hinterseer sollte inne Diskussion kommen...




Im Abgang seicht ruhend der Zossen, ungesehen bleiben 2000 Pfifferlinge und 20 Steinpilze - Österreich wächst... LG, der Pete (und die Chefin)


----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2012)

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2012)

Heute auf Einladung von Thomas/Seelrider in seine 2. Heimat zum Bikepark Wagrain - fein vonne Trailbuilders aus Whistler in den Hang geschubbert war jede Menge Spaß drin. Mit heimischem Guide wird unbekanntes Terrain ganz schnell transparent - und schon bei der 2. Abfahrt war ein gewisses Zu-Hause-Gefühl da! Vielen Dank dem Thomas (gerne ein Pic einbringen - wir waren ob der knappen -quasi fliegenden Zeit- zu fotofaul...)
http://www.bikewagrain.com/de/

LG, Pete und Antonie


----------



## AnjaR (9. August 2012)

Hi Pete und Antonie,
langsam werd ich einwenig neidisch. Da ich sowohl Saalbach als auch Wagrain kenne, kann ich mir Euer Grinsen gut vorstellen.
Wünsche Euch noch tolle Tage und bleibt heile.
Thomas, Dir viel Erfolg beim Rennen am WE.

Gruß Anja

PS: Hatte viel Spaß beim Lesen des Berichts und Betrachten der Bilder.


----------



## sinux (9. August 2012)

JFFR'lerinnen & ler & Mitleser....
vllt. hst js eine(r) von Euch morgen Lust und Zeit um drei ab Eu zu radeln

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13252


----------



## yogi71 (9. August 2012)

bin neidisch, lieber Pete. Ich bin hier daheim am renovieren, das EG ist dran. Komplett entkernt. Meine Bikes sehe ich nur aus der Ferne.  Euch noch viiiiiiiiel Spaß, kommt gesund wieder.

Hey Jörg, kann morgen leider nicht.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (10. August 2012)

Hi,

schön, dass es mit einem Treffen geklappt hat. Pete, ich habe gestern auch nur wenige Fotos im Bikepark gemacht. 
Wir waren ja eigentlich recht vorsichtig unterwegs, aber Carolin hat sich  ordentlich die Tapete an der Hüfte entfernt, obwohl die Jeans fast keine Spuren zeigte.
















Gruß


----------



## Pete04 (10. August 2012)

Dicken Dank, Thomas - hamers das auch belegt bevor es heiÃt wir hÃ¤tten am Kamin gesessen... Und GrÃ¼Ãe an Frau Tochter, die hat sich ja aber so wirklich garnicht beirren lassen; tolle Grundeinstellung... So, der heutige Tach sollte der Aussicht dienen und ein bisschen Trailgehoppel der gesteigerten Art: Saalbacher HÃ¶henweg mit reichlich kantennahen Pfaden; datt will erst mal erstiegen werden...




Nach Anstieg erst mal seicht eingewurzelt ins GelÃ¤uf....(Bild von korruptem ErdhÃ¶rnchen ausse Pfote geschossen - 10â¬ "fÃ¼r meine guten Freunde")




Jau, da war SpaÃ im Spiel - liess sich kaum unterdrÃ¼cken...




...und datt war nur der Kleine  da gab die Chefin mal neue Performance vor




...jedoch Mutter Natur nicht zu kurz kommen lassen; einfach einzigartige Steige mit Mordsaussichten...




Kurz darauf einsamer See - FÃ¤rbung klar bis braun kennt die JFFR aussem Harz - und eine direkte Kontaktnahme einheimischen, ungezÃ¤hmten Wildviechs mit Vatis SRAM....hallo, datt hatten wir doch gerade..




...und danach; ja watt wohl: der nunmehr obligatorische Ausbruch von Gewalt gegen den Biker... Er hat mich gebissen, getreten, bespuckt (!) und beleidigt... und ich habe ihn IGNORIERT! Die HÃ¶chststrafe fÃ¼r den modernen Flatterfaltermann von heute....
Dann hammers ihm aber auch ordentlich auffe Falternase rumgetanzt und seinen See ordentlich genossen...
















...und wenn 'ne Erstbefahrung des Seeufers schon nicht mehr mÃ¶glich war - zwei Reifenpaare grÃ¼ndelten schon in den umlaufenden MoorpfÃ¼tzen - hab ich dem Falterfuzzi seinen See ERSTBEGANGEN - hatter nu davon...




...noch ein winziger Teppich zum AbschluÃ




...und schon brach man oberhalb des Spielberghauses ausse Botanik auf die nÃ¤chste Almwiese, die SchÃ¤nke fest im Blick...




...und nicht nur SchÃ¤nke, Compagneros - am Spielberghaus wird modernste Technik vonne NASA in den Stylecheck investiert, kuckst Du dynamischen Stylechecker inne Zentrifuge...




Fazit: Sieht die Performance Ã¼bel aus, dann, Biker, komm zum Spielberghaus... Holzpferd war gestern, hier werden modernste Scottrahmen eingesetzt.... Ride on, Pete & Antonie...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Aha sehe ich da das neue Taufbecken  

Bei dem Bildern werde ich ganz kribbelig 

Euch weiterhin viieeelllll Spassss !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (10. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha sehe ich da das neue Taufbecken
> 
> Bei dem Bildern werde ich ganz kribbelig
> 
> Euch weiterhin viieeelllll Spassss !!!!!!!!



Mensch, Sven, der Pipimann ist doch schon wieder voll ok verpackt...


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2012)

So, habt ihr's schon gedacht ett käme die x-te Auflage der X-Line - nix da, nur ein repräsentatives Teil Naturtrail ausse Mitte vom ganzen...




Aber - gefahren simmerse, Bergstadeltrail fein abgetrampelt - etwas für die eher Flutschigen unter den Standfesten... und damit nochmal zurück inne Technikecke von Good ol' Austria:

Während der kleine Brendan Semenuk noch anne nächtlichen Bettdecke nuckelt werden hier schon die Styles für 2014 ausbaldowert - datt will in Utah erst mal verstanden werden ... geschweige denn gesprungen ...and it goes like this:
1) ganz heißes Ding:* Leaving-trail-into-the-BrombearBush!* (Shame on you, Mr. B.!!!) hier zwei nur durch Millisekunden und Schliessmuskelstellung getrennte Pics vonne TU Saalbach-Hinternklemm...








Nu, ich meine auf dem 2. Pic wäre die Stellung eindeutig offener - also jetzt schon Lösungen für 2014 innen Cray-PC gestrickt; Lösung folgt andante:
2) Nich nur für die RedBullBande anwendbar und absolut alltagstauglich auffem Feierabendtripp: *Check-your-Back-after-Thinpfiff-Attack!*
Der Styler schlechthin - konnte noch keine Blaupausen rausschmuggeln abber wie inne Formel 1 kommt alles auffe genaue _Flügelstellung _vonne _Wing_s am Heck an - dadurch werden die Flatulenzen *o.ä.* am Heck verwirbelt und die Buxe (nebst Rider) nimmt immediately wieder am Wettkampf teil - Voraussetzung natürlich kurze Freihandfahrt während diesem technisch hoch anspruchsvollen Manöver! Check this:




Warum grinst der Stuntman so deff/dumb/blind: a)war nicht in Movement b) die Gase waren noch nich im Spiel c) bei der Handstellung ist überhaupt kein Agresso im Spiel - im harten Neck-on-neck inne Wildbahn wird datt dem Gegner zugeleitet.... 
...und daraus resultierend noch was für den modernen Finisher von heute; *Fast-finish-face-forward!* (den Retro-Jüngern heute noch in seiner Urform als *"Nacht-Matthes!!!"* bekannt...) Statt diesem ganzen Getue von wegen "da war platt", "Kettenriss!!!" und Konsorten einfach mal den Judges klare optische Facts liefern - wer so abgeht wird nicht mehr nach den 2 ollen fehlenden Felgen gefracht...




Yeehaa! So, that's it, Folks Nach Veröffentlichung droht die Heimreise...macht was draus! LG, der Pete & 1x Rucksackverband....


----------



## Bleiente (13. August 2012)

Obwohl ich meist für den Finger am Auslöser herhalten musste, war es ein toller und ereignisreicher Urlaub mit Option für ne Schulterquittung - Blaubeeren II-.


----------



## Vertexto (15. August 2012)

Hi ihr lieben,
hab mal für morgen einen Termin für die Ville reingesetzt, wer lust und Zeit hat ist Herzlich willkommen...
Der Gerd


----------



## Bleiente (15. August 2012)

Hallo Gerd
simmers zwar wieder zurück, lieb gemeint, aber ich darf nur bis zur Eisdiele rollern. No Risk no fun


----------



## AnjaR (16. August 2012)

Hi Antonie, 
was hast Du wieder gemacht?
Das klingt ja nicht gut.
Gruß anja


----------



## Bleiente (17. August 2012)

Aaach 
das ist nur Schlüsselbein die II Auflage. 
Bin schon voll trainiert in dem entsprechend empfohlenden Verhaltungskodex. Mach nichts selbst, lass Männe schleppen, 4 Wochen+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trueffelschwein (18. August 2012)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Aaach
> ...lass Männe schleppen, 4 Wochen+...


Jaja! so wirds verzällt... in Wahrheit ist es harte Kinderarbeit!


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2012)

Zurück auffe Galeere, Jungvolk!


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2012)

An Tagen wie diesem - muss man sich einfach mal zum Sport bekennen...





...iss Bein zu heile bist DU zu faul...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2012)

Tip: rasierst du Haare ab, kommen Narben noch besser zur Geltung !


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. August 2012)

Ihr rasiert Euch die Beine??????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2012)

Nein, ich epiliere, rasieren is was für weichflöten


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2012)

Iss bei dem heißen Wetter ja ganz schlimm mit dem epilieren - de Mama sacht isch soll viel Trinken und vom Magnesium nehmen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2012)

... Fahrtwind is auch nich schlecht bei den Temperaturen !


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. August 2012)

Aber wehe man kommt irgendwo mal kurz zum stehen. Das macht nicht wirklich Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Aber wehe man kommt irgendwo mal kurz zum stehen



wer macht denn sowas ?


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. August 2012)

Ich, ich musste mal kurz bremsen um mich zu orientieren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. August 2012)

Achso ! Weiterfahrn das sei entschuldigt !


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Achso ! Weiterfahrn das sei entschuldigt !


Hier hat jemand ett Häusschen fertisch und die der Witterung angemessenen Hagelvorwerke im Jaade präpariert - der Hubi hätt Zigg!!!


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2012)

Im Zeitalter von diverse I-Phones, I-Pads und Apps & Sex & Rock'nRoll verzichtet die JFFR auf den janzen modernen Murks und schickt ihre Mannen immer noch selber zur Temperaturbestimmung innet Bachbett.... Kuckst Du JFFR-*GRUNDAUSBILDUNG* - bei mehr als 
24 Monaten Verpflichtung geht auch vereistes Bachbett...




...unser Man-of-the-Year-2012 - wenn nicht noch einer die Rupertsklamm springt kommt da keiner mehr ran... Die Tour musste wegen mehrerer ramponierten Zwerchfelle abgebrochen werden hat uns aber nachhaltig geprägt!  _*JFFR-DIE Gewässerexperten vor dem Herrn...

*_Darsteller & Hörrn König: ...den mußte ich bringen - so sah datt Ende der Dinos vor Yucatan aus...._*
*_


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. August 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter von diverse I-Phones, I-Pads und Apps & Sex & Rock'nRoll verzichtet die JFFR auf den janzen modernen Murks und schickt ihre Mannen immer noch selber zur Temperaturbestimmung innet Bachbett.... Kuckst Du JFFR-*GRUNDAUSBILDUNG* - bei mehr als
> 24 Monaten Verpflichtung geht auch vereistes Bachbett...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2012)

Jenau Svennie! Und selten so sauber die Technik umgesetzt nach Vorgabe von "Dr. Forelle" - alle Flossen (i.d.Fall Arm- und Beinlinge und weitere nur vermutbare Extremitäten....) sollten mehrere Sekunden in der kalten Brühe flösseln zwecks optimalem Datenabgleich...
*Datt* haben wir selten in einer so sauberen Ausführung gesehen, Reschpekt!


----------



## Bleiente (28. August 2012)

Na ja, 
das ist unsere Perfomance von





the deep impact


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2012)

Reusper....Wenn dann schon Urlaub war musste ich schlechthin die Perle vom teutonischen Heiratsmarkt entfernen...




Datt Dingen steht!!! I follow rivers...(if youtube: Triggerfinger...)l


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

Hey Leute,
jemand lust am Sonntag 2.9.2012 die CTF in Bottrop(http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2012/8.-glueck-auf-ctf;37553.html) mit zu fahren?
Strecken bis hin zum 95Km Marathon dabei ohne Zeitdruck, sehr schönes Event.
Ich hatte vor die 95 er zu fahren.....
Der Gerd


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. August 2012)

Bin auf dem Ring sorry


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Ring sorry



 waaaas Simon, bei dieser wucher Veranstaltung wo man für 100 Euro auch noch durch Bäche von überlaufenden Dixis Fahren muß.:kotz:
Ich fahre da nie wieder,es gibt in Deutschland Gott sei Dank besser Organisierte 24H Rennen......
Der Gerd


----------



## othom (31. August 2012)

Vertexto schrieb:


> waaaas Simon, bei dieser wucher Veranstaltung wo man für 100 Euro auch noch durch Bäche von überlaufenden Dixis Fahren muß.:kotz:
> Ich fahre da nie wieder,es gibt in Deutschland Gott sei Dank besser Organisierte 24H Rennen......
> Der Gerd



mal sehen ob dem so ist...bin nämlich auch da


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. August 2012)

Oh welcher Platz?


----------



## othom (31. August 2012)

G054 âG056  starte im Radon Team


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. August 2012)

Ah okay. Wir sind auf G021. Der Fleischexpress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (31. August 2012)

ja gut werde meine Augen offen halten...werde mit Rheinlandbiker Trikot an den Start gehen.....und heute Abend eventuell schon mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## Vertexto (31. August 2012)

@Simon
@Thomas
Ich hoffe mal das Ihr mehr Glück habt und nicht nur vollgesch........ Dixis in eurer Nähe 
Ansosten hatten wir letztes Jahr zum Start 30 Grad und Sonne ohne Ende,  unseren Platz war schräg gegenüber vom Radon Team.....bin im 4 Team Gestartet und hatten am Ende 59 Runden AK 4 Gesammt 15 Platz....
Also haut rein und quält euch.....
Der Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2012)

Nu mal Schluss mit dem Gequäle, lieber Gerd - ett macht eucht doch Spaß euch zu schinden, gelle?
Hier mal ein Kleidungstipp für die Saison 2013 - Trend geht gegen Unisex und wird eher formal...





Die Modells waren gerade vom Standesamt Saalbach zurück - *ein Ring* um sie alle zu knechten... - und jetzt heult mir hier nicht datt Forum voll, Frauen haben immer recht!.... Nu, schnüff, aber doch ein wenig gerührt, der Pete... (@Simon: ...und komm' du mir ja nich' unter 'nem ordentlichen Platz nach Hause!)


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. September 2012)

Ja bin stolz auf mich. Wir sind 55er (gesamt Platzierung und in der Alterklasse 27) geworden. Der Trend sieht Chic aus. Sollte ich mir vielleicht auch zu legen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2012)

... der 2te ist 1ter verlierer


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. September 2012)

So sieht es aus. Dann bin ich halt der 54er Looser. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. War trotzdem sehr sehr schön und Kräftezehrend.


----------



## othom (3. September 2012)

ich hatte mal nen Fleisch express Trikot auf der Strecke gesehen hatte aber nicht wirklich Zeit mal zu euch zu kommen 

Sind Gesamt 5ter geworden, Podium wäre drin gewesen wenn nicht in der Nacht von uns jemand gestürzt wäre ...aber egal erster Wettkampf habe alles gegeben und bin gute Zeiten gefahren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. September 2012)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Dann bin ich halt der 54er Looser. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. War trotzdem sehr sehr schön und Kräftezehrend.



Ne is auch nich schlimm weil wer will schon erster werden?
Dat sind doch eh meist nur so ego spaten die immer in den lenker beissen.
Dann lieber ordentlich watt aufm grill und in der kehle, dafür aber spass um de backen


----------



## WhiteBandit (3. September 2012)

So sieht es aus bei uns war der Name Programm. Fleisch Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (3. September 2012)

Hi Ihr lieben,
ich war am Sonntag in Bottrop Marathon CTF bei bestem Wetter und gefühlten 1000+Bikern das war echt der Hammer,auf den Trail hat es nicht nur gestaubt sondern auch oft gestaut.
Super Veranstaltung von Adler 07 Bottrop 
Der Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2012)

Unseren stattgfundenen Eheverbund hat ja scheinbar jede der wortführenden Legehennen verbrähmt - Glückwunsch darauf...
ihr seid echt ein paar Puupsbacken - und setzt eure Mails scheinbar ausse Waschküsche ab ohne Mutti's ok...Schreiben könnt ihr watt ihr wollt - überzeugt kriegt ihr mich nicht...


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
fährt einer von Euch vielleicht hier mit? Oder hat jemand Interesse daran? http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2012/adler-tour;37613.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. September 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Unseren stattgfundenen Eheverbund hat ja scheinbar jede der wortführenden Legehennen verbrähmt - Glückwunsch darauf...
> ihr seid echt ein paar Puupsbacken - und setzt eure Mails scheinbar ausse Waschküsche ab ohne Mutti's ok...Schreiben könnt ihr watt ihr wollt - überzeugt kriegt ihr mich nicht...




Wozu auf solch eine Selbstgeisselung eingehen ?
Wie säht der jewöhnlische Eeefeler: et jitt ke grüeße Leed wie dat watt me sich seleves andeet !


----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2012)

...der Hubi Nix iss wertvoller als des Eifelaners Erfahrungsschätze...
So, jetzt kriegen mers aber richtig auffe Hörner:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/auto/rad...-will-kampfradler-haerter-bestrafen-1.1459195

Ich wußte garnicht datt man 1,6 Promille braucht...


----------



## yogi71 (10. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (14. September 2012)

.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2012)

Jogi&Bruda getroffen


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2012)

Ja, klein ist die Welt!
Der liebe Sven und Freunde

Klickst Du!



Bruda und ich am Aussichtsturm!


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2012)

*4. Harztour 2013!!!
*





* Alle JFFR´ler mal in die IG schaun!

Für alle

Die JFFR im Harz

Yogi




*​


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jogi&Bruda getroffen



Die christianisierte Welt kennt keinen der datt überlebt hat!
Fütter sie nicht bei NACHT!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die christianisierte Welt kennt keinen der datt überlebt hat!
> Fütter sie nicht bei NACHT!!!


 und kein Wasser ....verdammt


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2012)

Iss datt Säure in dem Becken, Svennie? Ich kann mich nur noch an datt Lachgas erinnern...


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. September 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Iss datt Säure in dem Becken, Svennie? Ich kann mich nur noch an datt Lachgas erinnern...


Hmmm , wenn das Blasen aufgestiegen sind könnte dies einiges erklären.


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2012)

Die Blasen kamen doch ausse Buxe von unserem Haubentaucher... Lass uns aufhören, der Cheffe reisst mir sonst die Streifen vonne Uniform.. wegen die Menschenwürde und so Sachen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. September 2012)

Stimmt immer brav sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt immer brav sein


...bist ja zertifiziert.... aber man muss doch mal fragen dürfen...


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt immer brav sein


Das musst Du sein, sonst gibt es keine Info!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2012)

Im "RAW"-Design wird das Liteville ja richtig sexy...


----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2012)

Hach menno....
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17318073"]Vertriders.com - Big Mountain Week La Palma 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]

Im nächsten Leben werd' ich die Melanie - die darf sowas...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (1. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Strecke  
...aber ich hasse Spanisch -.-


----------



## yogi71 (8. Oktober 2012)

Schöne Tour Richtung Ahrtal, beim gutem Wetter und vieeeeeeel Matsch von unten!





Bericht und Fotos  unter: www.just-for-fun-riders.de


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich beneide Euch


----------



## yogi71 (11. Oktober 2012)

Soderle, gestern bei schönstem Wetter versucht die Lieser zu befahren. Das war seit langem die größte Pannentour! Schön war es trotzdem!

http://www.just-for-fun-riders.de/


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Oktober 2012)

Schöner Bericht. Schade das es so viele Pannen gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Jogi 
du machst Sachen. Hättest die Lieser mal von mir Grüßen sollen dann wäre bestimmt nichts passiert


----------



## yogi71 (11. Oktober 2012)

Mist, hätte ich das gewußt! So muss ich leider nochmal hin.  Aber es war trotzdem schön. Bei mir ist ja auch alles heil geblieben!


----------



## 19malibu92 (20. Oktober 2012)

Morgen,
Bin ein Biker aus Mechernich und auf der Suche nach Leuten aus der Umgebung, wo Fahrt ihr meist?

Gruß manuel


----------



## yogi71 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
wir fahren meist in der Euskirchener Umgebung, aber auch gern weiter in die Eifel. Termine sind im LMB oder auf unserem Blog. www.just-for-fun-riders.de


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2012)

Da sich keiner eingetragen hatte, habe ich heute meinen 1GangMustang ausgeführt!

Guckst Du BLOG


----------



## eifeler (23. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment leider viel Arbeit, den Mustang hätte ich mir zu gern mal in freier Wildbahn angesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2012)

Der wird noch öfter ausgeführt!


----------



## eifeler (23. Oktober 2012)

Yiihah... Ich seh Euch schön ab und an in KBH am Bau von meinem Bruder vorbeifahren... Und ich muss malochen... ;-(


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2012)

Kleinbüllrsheimerstraße? Eins der beiden Einfamilienhäuser?

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## eifeler (23. Oktober 2012)

Jepp... 

Naja, muss hoffentlich net mehr allzu lang Frondienste leisten. Vllt stoß ich an nem We noch mal zu Euch...


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Yogi und Pete, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit Willingen nächste Woche? Seit ihr auch dabei?

Schaut doch mal in der Ig vorbei.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## yogi71 (26. Oktober 2012)

Soderle, Sonntag wird das Bergische Land unsicher gemacht.


----------



## yogi71 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, es war wieder soweit. Heute hatte ich zu einer lockeren Tour ins bergische Land eingeladen.​ ​ Um  9 Uhr trafen sich vier Biker auf einem Parkplatz in der Nähe vom  Altenberger Dom. Kurz vor neun stand Thorsten schon da ind wartete auf  unsere Ankunft, kaum hatte ich  geparkt kam auch schon der Rest der  heutigen Truppe. (Guido u. Dirk)​ 
​ Kurzes  Schwätzchen über das kalte Wetter und schon ging es am Altenberger Dom  vorbei zum Schöllerhof. Hier kamen dann auch die ersten Höhenmeter die  es zu bezwingen gab.​ 

​ Drei Musketiere auf modernen Esel
(schreibt man das so??Mehrzahl von Esel=Esel)​ 
​ Doch  anstrengender als gedacht, da der Untergrund teilweise sehr matschig  war und man vor lauter Laub gar keinen Untergrund sah. Guckst Du Foto  oben!​ ​ 
​ Die ersten Kilometer ging es fast immer an der Dhünn vorbei, vorbei an Dabringhausen Richtung kleine Vorsperre Dhünn

Auf  der Strecke nahmen wir sehr viele schöne flowige Trails mit, die aber  teilweise etwas tükisch waren, da viele Wurzeln und Steine mit viel Laub  bedeckt waren.​ 

​ ​ Das  bekam unser Guido als erstes zu spüren, als er unter dem Laub eine  Spurrille testete und abstieg. Nicht viel passiert und diesmal kein  Beweisfoto, da ich der einzige Paparazzi und schon vorausgefahren war.​ 
​ Schade!!!​ 
​ Kurze Pause bei bester Laune gab es natürlich auch....​ 

​ 
Anschliessend  schlängelten wir uns weiter durch das wunderschöne berg.Land und nahmen  bei schönstem Sonnenschein  eine Menge flowige Trails unter die  Stollen. Ab Kilometer 18 stellte Thorsten dann fest, das es ein  Unterschied ist ob man auf Asphalt und  Waldautobahnen seine Runden  dreht oder durch Matsch, Laub und über Wurzeln fährt, die Kräfte ließen  bei Ihm nach, sodaß er in Dabringhausen überlegte abzubrechen.​ 


​ Aber  ich konnte Ihn überzeugen weiterzufahren, da wir den höchsten Punkt  fast erreicht hatten und die letzten zwanzig Kilometer fast nur bergab  gingen.​ ​ Ich denke er war froh das er weiter gefahren ist, da es zu 95% nur noch über flowige Trails zurück ging. 
Und das bei Sonne, kühlen Temperaturen und herlicher bunter Herbstlandschaft.​ 

​ 

​ 
​  Bei einer Bachdurchquerung, wo Guido sich fast hingelegt hätte, fiel dann der Satz aus der Überschrift.​  Hättest Du den Stein nicht gedreht.... wäre ich darüber gesprungen.​ Ja neeeeee ist klar. ;-)​ 
​ Am Ende war Thorsten froh den Altenberger Dom zu sehen. ;-)​ 

​ ​ Danke an meine drei Mitfahrer das war mal wieder eine Tour erster Klasse, mit seeeeehr viel Spaß und sehr guter Laune. ​ 
​ *
*​ *DANKE für einen wunderschönen Tag.*​ 
 
Tourdaten: 39km und uppps 996 Hm mit einen 12er Schnitt.​ 
​ Fotos guckst Du HIER ​ Yogi.​


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2012)

Größtenteils fahrbar, jedenfalls bis zu diesem epischen Anblick...
Grotten von Remouchamps; heißt Ducken bis zu de Knöchel in der abschließenden Bootsfahrt - da kommt der Körper auf Touren...
Leven Jott, der Wiedereinstieg kostet Überwindung:
Herbstewald, oh Herbstewald - schon aus der Ferne ********kalt... ..wegen der großen Nachfrage aus dem heimischen Örtchen muss der Mensch da aber wieder rein - ett gilt ja Wurzeln weiter zu vermitteln... Also pack dich warm ein, du Wald - mir kommen!!!


----------



## AnjaR (1. November 2012)

Hi Pete,
es gibt dich ja doch noch. Haben lange nichts von Euch gehört.
Ich hoffe es geht Euch gut.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2012)

Latürnich, liebe Anja!
Hier mal ein schlechtes Plagiat unserer Bahnfahrt - scheinbar hat jeder mal faul angefangen...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h_OAdx1Bjk&feature=related"]Brocken tour mtb harz   Schierke - Brocken - Eckerstausee - Ilsenburg  gopro hero - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. November 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Latürnich, liebe Anja!
> Hier mal ein schlechtes Plagiat unserer Bahnfahrt - scheinbar hat jeder mal faul angefangen...
> Brocken tour mtb harz   Schierke - Brocken - Eckerstausee - Ilsenburg  gopro hero - YouTube



Den Zug habe ich erkannt 
aber Helm auch anziehen


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2012)

Schöne Herbstrunde heute. Locke und gemütlich.


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2012)

Von gemütlichen Locken mußte ich mich schon lange verabschieden - trage jetzt kurz...


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2012)

Wenn man versucht schnell zu schreiben!


----------



## sinux (5. November 2012)

WP faengt ja erst heute an. Ab jetzt zaehlt nur noch die Langsamkeit.


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2012)

Yes, auf in die Gemütlichkeit!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. November 2012)

Die Höner singen immer so schön:
"Da simma dabei dat is prima ..."


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2012)

Für morgen.....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. November 2012)

Dazu meine PN von soeben - Lampe natürlich aufgeladen und zu allen Schändlichkeiten bereit - möge der Herr Form senden...


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Meine Betty kann es kaum erwarten heute raus zukommen!

Start ist um 18.10 Uhr an der Burg!


----------



## eifeler (6. November 2012)

;-( immer noch keine Funzel...


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Ja wie, dann schnell eine kaufen!


----------



## 19malibu92 (6. November 2012)

Warte auch auf meine B20


----------



## supasini (6. November 2012)

Hi Yogi,
bin heute wahrscheinlich dabei, wenn es bei Abfahrt nicht regnet...
Ich versuche aber, um 17.30 (meintest du sicher, oder brauchst du wirklich 1:40 h bis zur Hardtburg?!) bei dir zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Upppps, stimmt! 17.30 ist rischtisch!


----------



## sinux (6. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei - bemühe mich redlich um 18:10h an der Hardtburg zu sein - Lampen sind geladen....


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

ja fein. freu mich

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## supasini (6. November 2012)

wie jetzt - Lampen?!


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Du nicht, bist doch ein helles Koepfchen. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## sinux (6. November 2012)

Wenn der Jürgen mit den Betties dabei ist, braucht kein anderer licht


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Habe mom nur eine Betty.  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (6. November 2012)

Jenau, die andere hab' ja ich! Seitdem keinen Kupferklau auffe Baustelle mehr - der Kupferdieb verglüht einfach im Lightstorm...


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jenau, die andere hab' ja ich! Seitdem keinen Kupferklau auffe Baustelle mehr - *der Kupferdieb verglüht einfach im Lightstorm*...


----------



## yogi71 (6. November 2012)

Dank an meine Mitfahrer, war mal wieder schön mit Euch.

Pannen keine, dafür ein Lampenausfall bei Maddin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (6. November 2012)

Dank auch an den Guide. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch nochmal im Hellen gemeinsam zip biken


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2012)

Soderle, weil es gestern so schön war. Hier etwas für morgen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2012)

Der Sven....


----------



## yogi71 (7. November 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der Sven....




...und der will nächstes Jahr wieder mit!


----------



## yogi71 (8. November 2012)

.....jetzt geht's los. Hoffentlich sind alle am Treffpunkt. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## 19malibu92 (8. November 2012)

Vielen dank nochmal für die erste gemeinsame Tour mit euch, hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. November 2012)

Wie viele wart Ihr denn?


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

Hey manuel,
mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht! Bis demnächst. Danke.
@ Udo, Sonntag sollte klappen, Wetter spielt wohl mit.

@ Simon guckst Du HIER


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

Sonntag gegen 10 Uhr ein paar Hometrails fahren. Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19malibu92 (9. November 2012)

Bin dort leider in Frankfurt, wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

Schade, dann das nächstemal!


----------



## Johnson1986 (9. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich darf.   Geht auch 10.30 Uhr?


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

Hey,
klar darfst Du, blöde Frage! 

Ich dachte 9.45 Uhr bei mir zuhause oder 10.30 Uhr Stadtwald Euskirchen (Parklpatz)


----------



## WhiteBandit (9. November 2012)

Schade ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Johnson1986 (9. November 2012)

Alles klar. Dann 10.30 Uhr am Stadtwald. Freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)




----------



## Ghosteye (9. November 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, danke für die Tour gestern hat echt Spass gemacht.
Ich bin am Sonntag auch wieder dabei.

Gruß an alle....

Udo


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

.


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)




----------



## 19malibu92 (9. November 2012)

Gibt ein einziges Bild vom Iphone, das ein wenig aussagekraft hat von Donnerstag


----------



## yogi71 (9. November 2012)

Heimlich Fotos gemacht. JaJa


----------



## 19malibu92 (9. November 2012)

Was meinst du, warum ich immer als letzter gefahren bin ^^
aber muss zugeben hat sich nicht gelohnt, da verwackelt und das dunkle, da kam die IPhone kamera überhaupt nicht mit


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2012)

Fotos des Tages! Wie war das mit der MuppetShow? ​ 

​ ​ Mehr gibt es hier​


----------



## sinux (12. November 2012)

19malibu92 schrieb:


> Was meinst du, warum ich immer als letzter gefahren bin ^^
> aber muss zugeben hat sich nicht gelohnt, da verwackelt und das dunkle, da kam die IPhone kamera überhaupt nicht mit



Iss halt en Händie und kein Fotogerätr - da kann man noch soviel Megapixel reinschütten - aus 'nem (kleiner) fingernagelgroßem Objektiv wirst Du nie was vernünfitiges, lichtstarkes rauszaubern können.  Zum Knippsen reicht's dennoch manchmal.


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2012)

Für Donnerstag!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (12. November 2012)

Hab mich mal für morgen (Dienstag) eingetragen  - ich hoffe das es klappt. 
Jürgen ich schick Dir noch ne PN mit Händieno....


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2012)

fein, aber das ist für Donnerstag! Morgen kann ich nicht!


----------



## sinux (12. November 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> fein, aber das ist für Donnerstag! Morgen kann ich nicht!



...aber der Termin war mal auf Dienstag, Mensch, Manno.....

Do geht bei mir bestimmt nicht 

Mal seh'n vllt. will ja irgendwer sonst morgen fahren.


----------



## yogi71 (12. November 2012)

hast PN, normalerweise ist ja auch Dienstags!


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2012)

Yeehaa! Die Cheffin hat beschlossen datt jetzt gut ist mit Schlüsselbein
Daher nach brachialem WE-Dienst und Nachteinsatz beschlossen: Freio für die Spätschicht - pronto die Enduros inne Kiste und ab! Autopilot auf Ahrtal weil da sonnisch....Lang(unanständig)tal...





...und SIE funktioniert widda, kuckst du Treppen anne Schlamasselburg:




...die Diva tanzt... da lässt der Büttel sich nicht lumpen




...und da die fleissigen Winzer auch noch die Altterassen geschoren haben vom absolut überflüssigen Brombeergedrisse nutzen mers die Performance gleich mit...




Big Betty an schlodderndem Schiefer - perferkt!
Ein klar aufsteigender Ast der Ahr ist der Nischenhandel, kuckst du kleinste Bikebox im A-Tal, direkt anne Bedarfsroute:




"Alles frisch!!!" behauptete der Turbanträger "Tritt näher, Sahib!"




...was solche Gestalten feilbieten ist ja wohl klar natürlich gebrauchten Tand vom beraubten Biker - 
Dar ess  Salami,Turbanträger!!! Jedoch - einmal die Pupille geschärft für die Ganovenbande fiel der Blick auf skurile Silberlinge:




SKANDAL! Als seien die Silberlinge inne Taschen nachem Weinfest noch nitt genuch baut der Winzer RAUBKOPIEN an! Un datt im Gegensatz zu de Hanfplantage vollends öffentlich! (Ich hab mal jeluster: 80% Cindy&Bert, 15% Randfichten und der Rest Dieter Bohlen - die Volkswirtschaft wird's verkraften...) Superlocation, Superwetter, Superfrauenidee! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (14. November 2012)

So gefällst Du mir direkt wieder besser.


----------



## Bleiente (14. November 2012)

Stimmt!!. War aber auch schwer beeindruckend wie schnell Der frei hatte, als ich meinte, ich würde mich heute wieder auf´s Rädchen trauen.


----------



## yogi71 (15. November 2012)

Sieh an sieh an. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## yogi71 (15. November 2012)

Muss die Tour für heute rausnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2012)

Morgen 10 Uhr an der Hardtburg Stotzheim. Wer Lust hat...........


----------



## Ghosteye (17. November 2012)

Ich bin dabei!!

Gruß

Udo


----------



## andibal (18. November 2012)

Hallo,

ein Tipp hat mich zu euch verwiesen, aber euren Faden zu verfolgen ist mir zu mühsam.... Wo seid ihr? Und wie anspruchsvoll

Ìch in auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich zusammen touren kann. Immer allein ist doof, mein langjähriger Mitradler ist vor einiger Zeit nach Hamburg umgezogen und mein Partner ist ein Schönwetterradler mit Pedelec.

Ich bin 41 und nach eigener Einschätzung von mittelerer bis guter Kondition.

Ich fahre mit Trekkingrad, seltener mit meinem alten Mountainbike im Winter Touren bis 50 Kilometer rund um Euskirchen, auch abends, im Sommer auch gern mal weitere Tagestouren. Unter meinem Nick "andibal" findet man bei Bikemap viele Aufzeichnungen, teils schöne Routen die ich gern öfter fahre ... Das Naturerleben, auch mal eine Besichtigung und durchaus auch mal ein leckeres Eis im Sommer an der Route sind mir wichtig, aber der sportliche Aspekt sollte auch nicht zu kurz kommen

Ich bin absolut kein Schrauber - wenn was kaputt ist, geht's in die Werkstatt. Auch Markenfetischismus geht mir bisher ab, wobei gute Klamotten gerade im Winter schon wichtig sind ...

Ich habe eurer Seite entnommen, dass ihr oft von der Hardtburg aus startet. Ich wohne zentral in Euskirchen, also scheint räumliche Nähe gegeben zu sein.

Könnte das passen?

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Trueffelschwein (18. November 2012)

Gibt´s eigl noch i-ein jffr-WP-Team mit nem Platz frei?
Hier meine Qualifikation: Nen Freund 15 Rad min entfernt (hin und zrk nochmal 15) und schule   
Wer will mich?


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2012)

Es gibt nur ein Team und datt is voll 

Für morgen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872
 @andibal: Hast Post!


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2012)

Ach ja....... Udo danke fürs begleiten gestern! Schöne Tour trotz Matsch, Nieselregen und 8 Grad. Schön wars. Bis Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosteye (19. November 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, für morgen hast Du hoffentlich besseres Wetter bestellt??

Gruß

Udo


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2012)

ich gebe mein bestes!


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2012)

Horay - Maloja hat den Lappenclown neu definiert!


----------



## yogi71 (19. November 2012)




----------



## andibal (20. November 2012)

Ich würd ja gern heut mitfahren, aber durch berufstermin vorher in Zülpich könnte ich frühestens 18:30 ab EU losfahren. Falls ihr also etwas hinauszögern könnt/mögt, wäre ich dabei ...


----------



## yogi71 (20. November 2012)

Das schaffen wir nicht. Schade, dann das nächstemal


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2012)

Mal wieder schön gestern. Feine Tour mit Udo und Überraschungsgast!

Soderle für Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## sinux (21. November 2012)

Ja war schön gestern...

Der Überraschungsgast....


----------



## redrace (21. November 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Soderle für Donnerstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082
> 
> Tempo wird dem Langsamsten angepasst, Anfänger sehr willkommen.



Also an mich! Astrein!


----------



## yogi71 (21. November 2012)

So bin ich zu Dir  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (21. November 2012)

> Zitat von *yogi71*
> 
> 
> _Tempo wird dem Langsamsten angepasst, Anfänger sehr willkommen._


Meinst du vielleicht auch mich?


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2012)

Na klar

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2012)

...bringet mir die Lahmen und Kranken...  Ich kann wieder sehen, Beleuchteter...


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2012)

Echt?? Wieder klare Sicht? Fein, dann passiert heute abend ja nix


----------



## yogi71 (22. November 2012)

Danke an meine beiden Begleiter, schön war es im königlichen Wald mit Knecht Pete und meinem Knappen Meik

Guchst Du HIER.


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2012)

Danke auch an Mario Collina und Eddy Mercx, die sich heute eine Auszeit für mich gegönnt haben - bin aus dem Sauerstoffzelt und der Arzt meint das würde dann schon wieder.... Ich liebe diese "langsamen, geführten Touren..." Dank an Mike & Yogi, für nachtähnliches Fahren (mit 2 Lupine Bettys am Start liest die Ente am Tonweiher den Eifelkrimi weiter...)  LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2012)

Für Dienstag!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872

Wer hat Sonntag Lust? 9.30 Uhr am PARKPLATZ Hardtburg


----------



## redrace (23. November 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Danke auch an Mario Collina und Eddy Mercx, die sich heute eine Auszeit für mich gegönnt haben - bin aus dem Sauerstoffzelt und der Arzt meint das würde dann schon wieder.... Ich liebe diese "langsamen, geführten Touren..." Dank an Mike & Yogi, für nachtähnliches Fahren (mit 2 Lupine Bettys am Start liest die Ente am Tonweiher den Eifelkrimi weiter...)  LG, der Pete



Der König war´s,der König war´s und nicht ich!


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> Der König war´s,der König war´s und nicht ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (23. November 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


>



Gewalt ist keine Lösung!


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> Gewalt ist keine Lösung!


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2012)

redrace schrieb:


> Der König war´s,der König war´s und nicht ich!



Ich tu's des Königs Scharfrichter kund... (der iss aber bei Königs unter Vertrach - ich befürchte Interessenkonflikt...) Danke für's Touren, das Hecheln ist 'ne spezielle Atemtechnik von mir...


----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2012)

Getern und heute eine schöne Runde gedreht, mal wieder mit netten Mitfahrern.

Gestern eine richtige Schlammpackung bekommen und heute wurde ich weggeblasen.
Trotzdem war es schön.

 @Udo, bis Dienstag.....ich hoffe die Familie hat noch etwas zum Mittagessen abbekommen.
Ich hatte bei mir am Ende 53km mit etwas über 1000Hm auf der Uhr. Dann waren es bei Dir 39km und ca.850Hm

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ghosteye (25. November 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, es sind alle satt geworden keine Sorge.
Prima Tour heute wenn auch manchmal mit Schräglage. Mein Messmeister erzählt mir was von 37,7km und 791hm. Na ja kleine Abweichungen sind wohl normal!!!

Bis Dienstag...

Gruß

Udo


----------



## sinux (27. November 2012)

Bin raus für heute Abend, tierisches Kratzen im Hals --> Erkältung im Anmarsch.
Will erst mal auskuriert werden.

lg
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. November 2012)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Pete! Auf dass es auch in Zukunft so schöne Szenen geben wird mit tollen Collegas aus dem Netz
...und auch künftig die Kleinsten den größten Löffel haben werden...




...tut mir so leid um die Adventsrunde, lieber Jörg nebst Kumpels und Kumpelsinen - die Geburtstagsgans muss vom Tisch!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2012)

...und wenn der Flattermann durch iss werd' ich zur WP-Kampfmaschine!!!




​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2012)

...weiss jetzt auch wo Danny Hart inne Grundschule gegangen iss; hier wippt ja bis auf den Begleithund alles in Grund und Boden...
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/202032/


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2012)

So - Voreifel patschnass, da holt man sich die nötigen Minustemperaturen halt weiter oben... die Frühpatrouille Schleiden-Büttgenbach drohte am Weissen Stein zu scheitern...




Speziell die für die kleinen Stichwege mitgenommenen Gnome hatten ordentlich zu kämpfen, die weiße Watte ging teils schon bis Nabenhöhe... kuckst Du: Gnom im Infight-Verfolgerfeld




...was natürlich der Reifenwahl geschuldet ist WIR empfehlen bei nahendem Nikolaus (frei nach Paul Lange) an der Front den 2.8er Hans-Muff! -der hat nich nur Traktion, der sammelt auch noch... 




...im Hintergrund mal wieder Gnomenaufstand dokumentiert - der Zwerg im Team hatte vermehrt Null Bock und sich widerrechtlich vom Fahrzeug entfernt... watt eine Moral inne Truppe!
...und als die Formation wieder stand und in Bewegung geriet DAS hier:




...Linienwahl wie nach dem obligatorischen Eifelaner Frühschoppen - also erst mal rechts ran zum Ausnüchtern... inne belgische Komforthütte; hier schneide sich der Eifelverein mal ein Scheibchen ab;
die Bud' hatte 'nen eigenen FLASCHENÖFFNER anne Wand!




...von da aus nur noch ein Wimpernschlag bis zu einem Tannenmonster frei nach "Sleepy Hollow" - eine Trutzburg aus Harz...




...feiner Abstecher war das; jedoch drohten meanwhile epische Zwergenaufstände und für die Ruhe im Glied folgte man dem Wink dieses frostigen Genossen...




...und auf der Rückfahrt war der Tag angeblich "superlustig"....versteh' das wer will... LG, der Pete und 3 Damen...


----------



## Bleiente (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ja 
und der Divus Pete hatte mal wieder *überhaupt nix *zum Anziehen (hat in seinen 3 Containern, 2 Taschen und im Schrankdepot nichts Passendes gefunden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Bis wir im Auto saßen, hatte er meine Gore, die ich schon anhatte und mein einziges langes Unterhemd abgeluchst. Wenn ich diese Spende nicht gegeben hätte, wäre die Temperatur schon in Brühl unter -10°C gefallen.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2012)

2 Container sind nur NOT-Bekleidung! ...und kurz nach Sankt-Martin hab' ich halt zeitgetreu nitt 'ne halbe Hose genommen sondern Größe S... Ett sind die Frustkäufe, die den Schreiber umbringen...
Danke nochmal an meine honorigen Damen für Durchsetzen einer Idee...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir. Klick


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2012)

18 Uhr Parkplatz Stotzheim. Lockere kleine Runde.


----------



## yogi71 (5. Dezember 2012)

War das gestern frisch, aber wieder schön! Dank an den Mitfahrer, der genauso bekloppt ist wie ich! 

Viel Matsch und am Ende viel Nass von oben. Heute wird der Plastikbomber zerlegt, das quietschen muss aufhören! Immer dieses "singen" im Wald, obwohl keine Vögel da waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Dezember 2012)

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Heute ne schöne Schneetour, hart aber schön.
Eu,BAM,dicke Tönnes,Effelsberg,Micheslberg usw.

Guckst Du hier
[/FONT]


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2012)

@snowman - wacker, wacker!  Kein Tonnenglühen, kein Kurbelglühen, geglüht hat nur die alte Triumpf-Adler; State of the art waren Sa/So 19 Stunden Seelenhilfe... Vorschlag für die HP:
Wir WACKERN, wir WUSELN, wir WASCHEN, wir WERKELN, wir WIPPEN

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08...uf-dem-crankworx-in-whistler-video-159-fotos/

...wir machen Sport...


----------



## yogi71 (11. Dezember 2012)

Heute die erste richtige Kältetour..... alles weitere HIER


Statistik 38km 540Hm 2h33min

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

Juhüchen - nur noch 2 x schlafen dann wird mal wieder die Creme de la Creme de la Harz beisammenhocken - Isch freu mich druff!
Veteranentreff der Harzer Hangbanger - unvergessen die 1a-Bode(n)-Probe unserer Trailgeheimwaffe(l) - ...and it goes like this....





Holla die Bachfee!......datt Netz vergisst NIX (und mein Zwerchfell auch nich...)

Für den KBU-Kalender: Ganz klar To(u)r des Jahres!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ach ja, lass uns in der Geschichte der JFFR Harztouren wuscheln!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

Jenau - und wer brauch 'nen Megavalanche wenn selbst ÄLTESTE Rahmen dermassen das Bachbett shredden... - wir jedenfall nich, solange die Freiwilligen nich ausgehen...


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube nächstes Jahr opfert sich Sven! Der muss noch seine Prüfung machen!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nächstes Jahr opfert sich Sven! Der muss noch seine Prüfung machen!


Ui, der hat auch laut gelacht, der Sven! Vollkommen wertungsfrei wäre z.Zt. z.B. noch die SuperArschBombe...bei uns natürlich als Abzeichen auffe Kutte zu tragen....Staune und erbleiche, werter Leser:




 LG, der Pete.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nächstes Jahr opfert sich Sven! Der muss noch seine Prüfung machen!



Das ist bei euch doch Aufnahmeritual um das JFFR Trikot tragen zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das ist bei euch doch Aufnahmeritual um das JFFR Trikot tragen zu dürfen



Jau, wie bei den Mayas - pack den Schnorchel und irgendein Ballspiel ein! Geronimo!!! (ein kleiner Appachen-Ausrutscher) ...und sollt die Ufer ein Bächlein "dippen" - wird drüber gar der Svennie wippen!




It's no mobbing - just Erwartungshaltung! Alter, wenn dein Reifendruck stimmt iss schon prima - keine Experimente vor so 'nem hohen Gremium... Wir lieben den "Schrecklichen Sven" und hassen Halvar... Kneipptour 2013 - wir sind dabei....


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ....It's no mobbing - just Erwartungshaltung! Alter, wenn dein Reifendruck stimmt iss schon prima - keine Experimente vor so 'nem hohen Gremium... Wir lieben den "Schrecklichen Sven" und hassen Halvar... Kneipptour 2013 - wir sind dabei....



Harz aber Herzlich ...ich freu mich


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2012)

Die* JFFR *sucht für den Harz 2013 einen jungen Mitrider - den Bachpassagen nicht schrecken - möglichst ledig (wegen dem Risc-Factor) - der Willens ist Drachen zu jagen und die Massen zu bespassen (keine Angst, lachen tun die von selbst...) Für die Dauer des Ereignisses (google du: Bachquerung!) wird ein hochordentlicher Stundenlohn von 4,50 (jau, wir haben zusammengeschmissen) gezahlt - abgerechnet wird wie bei gängigen Handyanbietern auffe volle Minute!
Hau rein hier, Sportsmann! Trockene, teils auch getragene Kleidung  wird nach zu erwartendem Mißerfolg gestellt - stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## AnjaR (14. Dezember 2012)

Pete, Pete, Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Dezember 2012)

Pete schrieb:
			
		

> Die JFFR sucht für den Harz 2013 einen jungen Mitrider



Mitrider(in) geht aber auch


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2012)

Shame on you, Mr. Sven! Als Insider und prooved Pro solltest Du doch wissen datt nahezu ausnamslos gebrauchte Herrenkleidung am Start iss! Kannst doch die frischgetaufte Meerjungfrau nitt hüllenlos zu Tale jagen!!!

http://www.redbullsignatureseries.com/on-demand

Wie im Ahrtal...die paar Fähnchen treiben mers auch noch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich ist dieses Jahr der Dr.Wende mal mit ner Einlage dran, oder habe ich was bei ihm verpasst?
 Udo muss ja auch noch die Aufnahmeprüfung machen...........

Anja&Jörg, habt Ihr Lust wieder mitzukommen?


----------



## yogi71 (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen ab halb zehn Richtung Ville!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist dieses Jahr der Dr.Wende mal mit ner Einlage dran, oder habe ich was bei ihm verpasst?
> Udo muss ja auch noch die Aufnahmeprüfung machen...........
> 
> Anja&Jörg, habt Ihr Lust wieder mitzukommen?



Beim zu berechnenden Verdrängungsfaktor Wasser X vom Michas Volumen Y müssen die talwärts am Bach gelegenen Meiler und Dörfer geräumt werden...


----------



## AnjaR (15. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist dieses Jahr der Dr.Wende mal mit ner Einlage dran, oder habe ich was bei ihm verpasst?
> Udo muss ja auch noch die Aufnahmeprüfung machen...........
> 
> Anja&Jörg, habt Ihr Lust wieder mitzukommen?




Wann plant Ihr denn in den Harz zu fahren?
Lust hätten wir schon, aber für den Freitaucher eignen wir uns nicht.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2012)

@Anja&Jörg: Mehr als gerne Date per PN!

Gelände, krasses, im Flughafenumfeld. Wegen namentlichem Kennen von jedem Blatt und Maulwurf inne Ville Ausbruch Richtung Wahner Heide - ein Schmuckstück haben die Bikecollegas & -cousinen da vor der Haustür!




...Landebahn - das wär mal was Feines! Nach 2 FedEx-Jets aber eines Besseren belehrt - Endgeschwindigkeit muss noch drastig gesteigert werden... Paar Hinterlassenschaften vom Militär können durchaus alternativ genutzt werden - aber besser von Könnern als vom Biker im Harleystyle...




nett, aber da gings ja nitt drum - die Landschaft ist für den Villeaner einfach episch - watt datt Kettenfahrzeug geformt hat ist für uns Biker einfach nur noch eine Folge von Anliegern...
G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...jede Menge Gepfütze, wenn kiesiger Unterboden dann sowatt von saugend das gefühlt 400 Watt anne Kurbel liegen - was will mer mehr?! Das hier:
Gefühlte goldgelbe Sonne im Untergang begriffen....




...gefühlte Bachquerung inne Buxe gegangen... Die Gute trennte Teuer von Wichtig, schmiss den Hobel an Land und sich derselben inne Panzerpfütze "Neeeeiiiiiiinnnnn".....
Doch! Erst mal den Stunt verdaut...




...jedoch: nicht so in dieser IG!  Nach der gebührenden Belobhudelung des Schmutzstiefels (die alten Panzerpfützen taugen bis gefühlte 50cm Tiefe...) wird direkt die Analyse angeschmissen...




2% Dachspups, 90% Kaninchen, der Rest mieser Lehmrutsch - die Heide wird unterschätzt... Wir erkennen hier klar eine "Bachquerungsversuch" - und spüren den heißen Atem der Damen im Nacken in Sachen Harz... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2012)

@Pete 

 @Anja, wir haben den 10.-13.Mai eingeplant. Wir würden uns freuen Euch und das Unterwasserwohnmobil dabeizuhaben. 

@all JFFR Danke für den schönen Stammtisch gestern, Elton ich hätte gern die Paparazzibilder.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> @_Pete_
> 
> @_Anja_, wir haben den 10.-13.Mai eingeplant. Wir würden uns freuen Euch und das Unterwasserwohnmobil dabeizuhaben.
> 
> @all JFFR Danke für den schönen Stammtisch gestern, Elton ich hätte gern die Paparazzibilder.



Aber beides so was von JA!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2012)

Herliche Tour Richtung Ville, durch die Ville und zurück! Bilder und Rest HIER


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ihr Ferkels! Enduro-Mag für lau! Gute Idee, wird nix Papier vernichtet, kuckst Du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/11/enduro-mountainbike-magazin-002-gute-zeiten-harte-zeiten/


----------



## yogi71 (17. Dezember 2012)

Sind das die neuen Abschussquoten in der Ville? 




Nicht schlecht 38 von 39, wird der Biker auf dem Foto Nummer 39???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2012)

Da 38 und 39 scheinbar an jener Buche ins Gras bissen empfiehlt der schiessende Schlächter scheinbar ein wenig nach rechts auszuweichen für die auf dem Bild gezeigte No. 40 (der Schuss soll scheinends nicht zu statisch wirken - festgestelltes Stativ?) und 'ne Wutz in Neon kann man dem Forstmann nicht erklären (Sau trägt ihre 3 Lagen bekanntlich unter EINEM braunen Fell!) 

Hammerhai!
http://issuu.com/41publishing/docs/enduromtbmagazin2

UVEX Recon! 500 Ocken für den Durchblick im Walde! Höhenmeter, Strecke, Pace quasi im HUD-Modus im Visier vonne Kuckers - und nebenbei noch die Position vonne Kumpels im Wald... spielen mers jetzt *Counterstrike* nachts im Wald??? Ich geh mal nach Infrarot und Radar inne einschlägigen Foren kucken...LG, DukeNuke ...the vills have eyes...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (17. Dezember 2012)

wann kommt ihr denn mal wieder in richtung ville ?


----------



## yogi71 (18. Dezember 2012)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:


> wann kommt ihr denn mal wieder in richtung ville ?



Da waren wir Sonntag! Schau ab und zu hier rein, wir schreiben bestimmt bald wieder etwas aus!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (18. Dezember 2012)

alles klar


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2012)

Feine Abendrunde mit Udo. Zwischendurch noch dem Hubi-Express begegnet, ein kurzer Plausch mit gegenseitigem Blenden durch die Schädelbeleuchtung die jeder dabei hatte.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2012)

@yogi: im Königsforst (~Yogiswald) stand auf einem Buchenstamm x22 - die haben mit Ballerspielchen schon begonnen; 22fache Punktezahl beim Umlegen des Bikers vor der JOKERBUCHE! 
0:1 für die Grünröcke...





...nu isser hinne...als Winterprophylaxe trägt die Kö-Fo-Buche grüne Frotteesocken - nitt schlecht für'n Bäumchen! 




Landschaftlich ist die Öffnung hinter Bensberg Richtung Engelskirchen schön schick




...gefühlt 5 verschieden Bodenarten (...meine Guidine) und eine schlecht versteckte Müllkippe runden das Angebot ab... Passend zum Trödel-Pokal eine passende Bushalte aufgestöbert...




...jau, judeldudeldideldö - aber nix mit Abfalleimer? Wasser hatte die Region heute zu hauf, extra zum Flaschenauffüllen ein keltischer Wasserspender....




...jedoch, klares Manko für den Ortsunkundigen: Forstweg³ !!! Die Trailmarke liegt <1%, mer wären aber nicht inne JFFR wenn da nicht gestöbert worden wäre...




Bachquerungen (im Mikrobereich...) lassen die Forstpfade vergessen... aber für 'nen bei GPSies so beweiräucherten Track ist die Ville ja geradezu ein Bikepark! Auf zur Rampage inne Villedeponie! LG, der Pete (nebst selbstloser Guidine)


----------



## yogi71 (20. Dezember 2012)

Fein fein, lieber Pete! Es sei Dir gegönnt!


----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sind das die neuen Abschussquoten in der Ville?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd eher sagen, da geht's zum Verkaufsstand mit den neuen Trendrädern für die Saison 2018/19

Thörtieneiner sollen ja viel besser rollen...und für die jenigen, die sich nicht entscheiden können, gibt's halt die Zwischengröße 38. 
Ist das dann 765b?


----------



## yogi71 (22. Dezember 2012)

cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2012)

Isch glaub der Uwe meint Körbchengrößen! @Handlampe: ...am besten rollen Kugeln - ich bin mal gespannt wann mers versucht uns damit zu ver*****ssern...
Paar entspannte Tage, liebe Bikecolleginas und -collegen - hier noch ein Pic von meiner DHL-Vertretung anne Ahr heute beim Ausliefern...da gibbet Fische...die kannte ich so nich... Live long & prosper, der Pete....nach Bild verEist!


----------



## Dart (24. Dezember 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Live long & prosper, der Pete....nach Bild verEist!



Wo verEist Du denn...

Bei uns sind jetzt 12°C und die Sonne scheint etwas verschämt.

Irgendwie gibt es da noch kein richtiges Weihnachstfeeling. Wir wünschen Euch allen trotzdem frohe Weihnachten.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke, auch wir wünschen allen MTB´lern trotz warmen Wetter schöne Weihnachten.

Gruß
Jürgen

PS wer hat denn Lust und Zeit am 26.12. eine Runde mit mir zu drehen. Einfach ein wenig durch die Heimat.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Pete04 (24. Dezember 2012)

So sind 'se, die Damen und Hörrn von TEAMIII ! Beim sentimentalen Gestöbere inne Digitalmatrix noch ein Pic vom Herz der JFFR im Kaulshore gefunden - fadig erkennbar beim 3-Stunden-Lauf -2012...




watt haben mer uns in die Fott gebissen als mer widder zu Haus lesen:
da kann man biken! Kommt fein durch die Tage!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2012)

26.12.2012 Schlamm Schlamm Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier scheinen ja jede Menge Pupils freio zu haben über die Tage im Forum - heute Ahrtal, morgen Hubi...und übermorgen die Welt... Über de Firma weht die Quarantäneflagge (gelber Virus auf gelbem Grund) und die gelben Krankheitsscheinchen reichen bis in den Jänner.
Ich brauch' nur "Bike" zu denken und schon klingelt die Teflonanlage...




Da soll mers nitt resignieren - biked ruhig fleissig, ich arbeite für EUCH weiter...


----------



## hardcoreidiot (29. Dezember 2012)

ich war auch in der ville unterwegs . unnötig zu sagen das ich später mehr matsch im gesicht als im profil hatte(was zumindest im nachhinein die dummen gesichter der autofahrer erklärt   ), denn ich fahre auch ohne schutzbleche  .  die trails sind teilweise unfahrbar , es hört ja garnichtmehr auf zu regnen . schlussendlich hab ich mich entschieden auf besseres wetter zu warten ,da ich mit meinen conti racekings schon verdammt verzweifelt nach grip gesucht habe  


und ja .... ich fahr den gleichen lrs  


von daher guten rutsch....


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2012)

Und da hatter wohl recht...Trails im Kletterwald glichen Eisplatten...60 Minuten Biken gegen 60 Stunden Arbeit - watt für 'ne Kack-Gleichung...




DANKE - daß ihr da draussen seit!....!!!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Heute 11 Uhr Parkplatz Stotzheim.  Wer Lust hat

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. Dezember 2012)

Hätte ich vorher wissen müssen. Schade. 
Ab so ab 14:30 Uhr ist die Ville angesagt. Hätte da einer Interesse?


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Nette Runde Richtung Steinbach und Madbachtalsperre. Danke Udo und Nicole.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2012)

Dann fahr ich halt in Utah!




Die Jack könnt vom Hubi sein, dem alten Streifenhörnchen... Waren für Spökes nach (*ZENSIERT*) gekommen - but last but not least war der Tag einfach schon zu spät dran und ett Sönnschen fott...
Normalerweis leuchtet der Fels in tausend Rottönen, sehr spektakulär... Sollt nicht sein, somit mit ein bisschen Hanggleiten wieder gen Heimat.... 




 LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sie leuchten die Handschühchen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2012)

Pete, du Kadaverhörnchen !
Warsde aufm Mond oder watt ?


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2012)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wie sie leuchten die Handschühchen


Gibbet nur für den "*NOTARZT des Monats*"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Schick schick!

@ Hubi, Kadaverhörnchen darfst Du den aber auch nicht nennen! Sieht der schon so faul aus?

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und freue mich Euch nächstes Jahr alle wiederzusehen!

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pete, du Kadaverhörnchen !
> Warsde aufm Mond oder watt ?


Verzeihung, leven Hubi - die Vorlage war einfach zu steil! Hörnchenvielfalt wird klassisch unterschätzt......und ich hab NUR Hörnchen eingetippt....




 ...nich etwa: verdammtes Hörnchen... Kommt gut ins Neue, liebe Forenbereicherer!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2012)

Bis morgen lieber Pete, hast Dich aber stark verändert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2012)

@ Yogi: Streifnhörnchen bunkern streifen, Kadaverhörnchen .......


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> @ Yogi: Streifnhörnchen bunkern streifen, Kadaverhörnchen .......


....bunkern aber nix Muffiges; datt wird schön in maximal 8 Tagen mit Ritual versteckt... ...also eher Eichhörnchen! Ich will datt Versteckte aber prinzipiell nitt wiederfinden im Gegensatz zu den Nüsse vom Eichhörni...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2012)

Musse mal beim versenken die gute GoPro oder deine Currywurst aufn Kopp schnallen, da bekommt der Begriff "ServusTV" eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2012)

mer haben die Ltd.-Edition vonne "GoDown" - nochmal getunt im Bereich "erdfarbene Farbtöne"....


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2013)

Sylvesterausritt zur Schönung des WP-Kontos - alles schön und gut; auf Onkel Harvey Harvesters Spuren waren die Resultate inne upper-Alfterer-Mountains aber recht ordentlich - wir wissen jetzt wo datt Wasser war was unten inne Binnenwüste nicht gesehen wurd'....




...ok, die 2-Meter-Wegbreite hat das Monster definitiv gesichert.... aber laut Fuß...-Verzeihung: Hufspuren ist selbst die ordinäre Wildsau auffe Hälfte zurück und hat sich für den Singeltrail entschieden... Verstehen kann mers - es war so dermaßen umgepflügt datt des Fotografen Müh' de Cheffin einzufangen nur noch im Mysterium zu erahnen war.... kuckst du Mist-Terrarium




...taugt ja zum Feiertagsrätsel - aber zwischen den Buchen war defintiv der Kopf des Alpha-Weibchens zu sehen...
Jedoch: Auf des Künnis Ruf: Fahret aus und mehret de WP-Punkte redlich haben mers aus reinem Zufall die wahrscheinlich mit mehreren EU-Millionen gesponserte DIMB-Federwegs-Analyse-Natursocken-Teschtanlage gefunden - total gut für de Verdauung!!!




...mit Speed genommen fühlte sich's an wie Elektrischer Bulle
Die Punkte wurden mitgenommen, und ordentlich gefedert wurde auch!  LG, der Pete, danach auch noch geteert (Widerworte anne Cheffin - Mach dich frei, oh Bikerseele)


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2013)

*Allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

*Gruß Yogi​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeler (2. Januar 2013)

Danke... Gleichfalls... Vllt schaffe ich es ja im neuen Jahr ja nochmal ne Runde mit Euch zu drehen... Gruß Sebastian


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht morgen abend?

18 Uhr Stotzheim Parkplatz


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2013)

Hier der Termin für morgen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## eifeler (2. Januar 2013)

Dann bis morgen...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

Ok


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2013)

Kuckst Du PN!  Abteilung Spontaner Schweinkram meldet Aktivität - wird matschig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (3. Januar 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für morgen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872



Binschauchbadei.....

Jürgen, bringste den "Abschafter" mit?

Bis dann....


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

Yep, mach ich. Liegt am Helm, sodaß ich ihn auch nicht vergesse!

Schön, dann simmer ja heute zu viert!


----------



## eifeler (3. Januar 2013)

Aber nicht, dass ihr mich komplett parat macht?!
Bin ja noch nicht so MTB erfahren und im Dunklen schon gar nicht...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

Keine Angst wir bringen Dich sicher zum Startpunkt zurück,  außer.....  

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Chris_87 (3. Januar 2013)

Wie groß wird denn eure Runde heute und wie flott? Vielleicht komm ich auch mal mit

Gruß, Chris


----------



## sinux (3. Januar 2013)

Esu wie mer Ööskercher Jonge dat immer mache:
Bringe de Män tief in d'r Beusch un jegen Backschisch geht's dann wieder raus......

Keine Sorge, wir haben noch ne jemanden dauerhaft verloren


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Esu wie mer Ööskercher Jonge dat immer mache:
> Bringe de Män tief in d'r Beusch un jegen Backschisch geht's dann wieder raus......
> 
> Keine Sorge, wir haben noch ne jemanden dauerhaft verloren


Näää hamme wirklisch net, ett kütt jeder weder heem


----------



## eifeler (3. Januar 2013)

;-) na denn...


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

eifeler schrieb:


> ;-) na denn...



bis nachher!


----------



## eifeler (3. Januar 2013)

Es wird auch bei Regen gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn es nicht schüttet, JA! Laut Radar ist ab 16 Uhr Ruhe mit Wasser von oben!

Wenn dann sage ich bis 17.30 ab, dann radel ich nämlich zuhause los!


----------



## eifeler (3. Januar 2013)

Allet klärchen... Bis gleich!


----------



## sinux (3. Januar 2013)

Schöne Tour - bin noch heil nach Hause gekommen durch den Billiger Wald....
Bis zum nächsten Mal....


----------



## eifeler (3. Januar 2013)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Sehr schöne Tour! Mir fehlte nur zwischenzeitlich etwas die Erleuchtung. Aber dank netter Mitfahrer trotzdem immer was sehen können. Freu mich auf's nächste Mal!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2013)

Danke Euch auch für die Begleitung. War das wieder matschig.

Nur Udo hätte sich den Plattfuß einen Kilometer vor dem Ziel sparen können, neeee was hat der hat Tricks drauf um eine Pause am Berg zu machen! 

@ eifeler, ich kann Dir das nächstemal gern eine Lampe leihen!
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2013)

Chinalampen kosten doch nix mehr.
Hier der Link zur Erleuchtung: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-4400mah/dp/B009K2NGMS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357281494&sr=8-4"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer 1200 Lm lux CREE XM-L T6: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2013)

jenau und hier bekommst Du es noch drei Euronen billiger aber inkl. Rücklicht! 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/1600lm-Fahrrad-Stirnlampe-Kopflampe-Headlamp/dp/B00ATZCVW6/ref=sr_1_23?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1357282295&sr=1-23"]CREE LED XM-L T6 LED 1600lm Fahrrad Lampe licht: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2013)

... un da is auch noch der vermeintlich kleinere Akku scheinbar stärker


----------



## eifeler (4. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank! Ist bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (4. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesen Reserveakkus?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Akkubox-Akkupacket-Scheinwerfer-Beleuchtung-Kopflampe/dp/B009RGDKVE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357287664&sr=8-4"]Akku Akkubox Akkupacket 2 x 18650 Lithium Akkus Packet für 1600 Lm CREE XM-L T6 LED Scheinwerfer Fahrrad Kopf Stirn Lampe Licht Beleuchtung Kopflampe: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung[/ame]


Ich frage mich ob die wirklich 8,4Volt haben bzw. ob der Stecker auf die "alte Chinalampe" (gekauft direkt in China ca. 2010) passt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hab jedenfalls festgestellt das die "alten" Chinalampen dickere Stecker haben als die neueren. Für nen versierten Strippenzieher sollte es aber kein Problem sein da was anderes dranzufriemeln wenns nich passen sollte


----------



## sinux (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe hier die  Akku gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1bb46cbe

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Led-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1c11ab45

Funzen prima am alten Chinaböller (2011 u. 2010)


----------



## hornoc (5. Januar 2013)

@schraeg
Ja, Stecker zu tauschen sollte kein großer Akt sein. Aber der Mensch ist halt bequem. 
Wenn aber, wie sinux schreibt, die Akkus von Ihhbäääähhhh passen, hat sich meine oben gestellt Frage beantwortet.
 @sinux
Danke für die Tipps.....


----------



## yogi71 (7. Januar 2013)

Gestern eine feine Runde mit Eroberung der Tomburg.
Mehr gibt es hier.





Gruß Yogi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2013)

Hat nich lang gehalten die JFFR Eroberung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2013)

Könisch! Wie peinlich! Datt Köterheer nich kommen sehen? Die Bullen nitt informiert um IHN mit seiner Fahne anne Fahrbahnrand zu winken?! Konschequensch: 
a) - mer brauchen Schilders:









5000 sollten für den Platzhirschpinkelbereich reichen...

b) - mer brauchen Fahnens:




-öhm, bitte mal Passbild rauslegen, wir müssen da was tauschen...

c) - mer brauchen Handydatenzugriff auf den Rebellierenden Köter,
hier mal was ausgelustert:






Wir brauchen ALLES: Bike (schon verpetzt: Frosch!), Ess- und ggf. Brunftverhalten, ....ohne Matrix enden wir fahnenlos noch als der
zweitbeste Fisch!

So, nach diese Kampfansage von Hörrn H. aus K. bei EU wird 2013 auch kein Ponyhof (...die Zeit der Orks hat begonnen...) kuckt mal
Vulkansurfen (obwohl, ich glaub, die Melanie war schon da....)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/01/07/chosen-by-enduro-jerome-clementz-auf-sizilien-video/

Yeehaa, auf den König, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat nich lang gehalten die JFFR Eroberung



Das gibt Rache!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2013)

Gut das wir in Kommern keine Ruine zu erobern haben


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Echt Schade, aber die Hofburg des Herrn Schräg!


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Die heutige Abendrunde http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872 wird rischtisch entspannt, bin heute nicht fit. Aber raus muss ich trotzdem, dann bis heute abend.


----------



## Ghosteye (8. Januar 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die heutige Abendrunde http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872 wird rischtisch entspannt, bin heute nicht fit. Aber raus muss ich trotzdem, dann bis heute abend.


 
Prima Jürgen dann brauch ich ja heute keinen Plattfuß zu simulieren!
Ich hoffe mein Auto kommt rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt sonst könnte es knapp werden heute Abend. Werd mich aber rechtzeitig melden!

Gruß

Udo


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Ok


----------



## eifeler (8. Januar 2013)

Lt. DHL Tracking sind meine Lampen heut Mittag gekommen. Hat jmd die Ladedauer im Kopf? ;-))

Evtl. schaffe ich 1800, sofern ich halbwegs pünktlich zu Haus bin...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Echt Schade, aber die Hofburg des Herrn Schräg!



Jenau - möge er uns mal auf Mutters fabelhaften Blechkuchen (Tourenerprobt!) einladen - wir bringen gute Laune und schweres Gerät mit....Hier nochmal ein Pic von unserem letzten Team-HAUSBESUCH





...und da hat sich keiner beim "Eintreten" die Schuhe abgeputzt...
...die Steffi haut uns den Morgenstern umme Ohren, meine Hörrn....


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Wird eng

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeler (8. Januar 2013)

Dann beim nächsten Mal, passt mir auch von der Arbeit her besser...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Januar 2013)

Na na na , also an Einladungen in Kommern das Gerät auszuführen hat's wahrlich nicht gemangelt oder ? Dazu brauchts bei mir keine Rabaukenbande vor der Haustüre !
Aber weil ich so ein lieber netter Kerl bin würde ich mich unter umständen dazu ernidrigen lassen im Jahr zwanzigdreizehn auchnochmal watt für die geplagte JFFR Bikerseele zu tun. Dat Problem drain stellt sich aber eher dar einen Pete-Kompatiblen Termin zu finden, da müsste man mal dem Sensemann bescheid geben das mal für 14 Tage nich gestorben wird oder ?

Im Gegenzug würd der Pete dann vielleicht mal in den Genuss einer BoT Kommern kommen ! Das Blech voll Kuchen ist daran das geringste Problem !


PS: wenn du den Tourenerprobten Blechkuchen bei diversen Radrebellenveranstaltungen meinst, dann stammt der nich aus Mutters sondern aus des Meisters eigener Hand


----------



## yogi71 (8. Januar 2013)

Sebastian ich kann auch ne Notfalleuchte mitbringen! meine 2.Betty ist ja da.


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2013)

War das gestern abend fein, kaum noch Matsch oder lenkt mein Bike automatisch auf Wege die abgetrocknet sind? 

Auf jedenfall eine lockere Runde und das wieder mit vieeeeeeeeel Licht.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2013)

PS: wenn du den Tourenerprobten Blechkuchen bei diversen Radrebellenveranstaltungen meinst, dann stammt der nich aus Mutters sondern aus des Meisters eigener Hand [/quote]

Ich arbeite an der Signatur: ...der des Meisters Napfkuchen überlebte!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Januar 2013)

Alors, mes amis, dem Rufen nachgegeben inne Fußballlosen Zeit (Sieg,Sieg,Sieg) und mal ans Flüssken selben Namens begeben;
Droppoint Schlandern angesteuert auf den P+R und dann rein in den 
stieg de nature... Auf jeden Fall: Anfängertauglich ...denn selbst der blutigste Anfänger soll erst mal merken: vor napp kommt nuff!




...zuvor noch bemerkt was für ein friedlich, großes Herz der gemeine Siegbewohner (die Männer heißen da alle SiegFried...) hat...direkt nachem Start hatte die Bevölkerung weihnachtstrunken 2 geschmückte Paar TAUSCH-Schuhe geparkt, da sag noch einer was gegen die Aborigines...




...der Stieg will Natur vermitteln und nicht in Hetze von A nach B; demnach hamse sich reichlich in der Sparte "aufwärts" bedient - die Gute sah's mit Grausen.... Dem ersten schnöden Fahrweg Marke "Forstlings Stolz" folgte dann aber bald der Handtuchpfad, schau,schau:




...die Frage "wie erum fahr wir das Ding?" stellte sich nitt mehr, wir hatten Siegabwärts geordert...einfach mal nett...
Gastronomie ohne Betrieb und Bestuhlung = Carport auffem Trail?




...und nuff...




...für das hier...











...da schaut mer sich natürlich mal um und entdeckt den einen oder anderen Verbindungstrail - aber selbst der Originalstieg ist manchmal recht tückisch versteckt -natürlich nach dem nächsten Aufstieg in dem Bachbett und Weg eins waren...kuckst Du stylisch getricksten Weg am Zaun...aussem Augenwinkel bemerkt...




...und für das hier








...huihuihui, feistes Baumgezirkel abwärts - Grundspassgarantie für den Forstweghasser.......der eine oder andere, gut vermatschte Ziehweg, sei's drum...(gut, datt ohne Ton iss) 




aber danach das absolute Leckerli - ich schwöre, hier ist keine Raubcopy vom F-Way eingeschummelt...




...noch kurz den Contra-Vertrider eingebaut...




...Baum wech, Wurzel wech - Trail somit auch wech selbst die Forstbahnen waren teilweise hangseitig futsch - datt viele Wasser der letzten Wochen hat hier einiges bewegt; jedoch danach: BELOHNUNG:



























...Frau hat danach alles ausprobiert abber datt limitierte F-Way-Grinsen war selbst mit dem Knüppel nicht mehr zu entfernen...
...ein Gegenmittel findet sich dann doch noch inne Naturapotheke - der folgende Anstieg mochte andersrum ein Serpentinenmekka sein, in unsere Trailrichtung war's wie Skischanze verkehrtrum...




...hat aber doch auch Spaß gemacht...




...bei anschließendem Fake fiel der Poser fast noch vom Schemel bei Entschleunigung der Langsamkeit




...um im anschließenden Trail paar Sprünge und Dropps von Glaubenskollegen zu finden - Danke, Collegas!
Nach kurzem Queren eines Altarms - wieder lecker schmal...




...halt, zuvor noch datt Gegenstück vom Dampfersteg am Lago gefunden - der bikende "Siegfried" springt wahrscheinlich vonne Sitzgelegenheit Marke "BankRott" direkt 30 Meter inne Sieg, datt scheint mehrfach schief gegangen zu sein...




...mit einsetzendem Niesel-Fiesel folgte dann die Rituelle Reinigung der Reifen, wir wollten ja noch die DB beanspruchen "ohne zu klumpen..."




...danke dem rauschenden Siegwasser nochmal für die rückstandslose Reinigung vonne Pneus, der DB für regenlosen Rückshuttle (nach 20 Minuten Programmiererkurs am Automaten) und dem Trail einfach für's Dasein! Hammer uns jemerkt.... Buena Notte, der Pete nebscht Ente.


----------



## Bleiente (9. Januar 2013)

Ganz, ganz mieses Sägezahnprofil, hat man sich gerade ans rauf fahren/schieben gewöhnt, geht`s auch schon wieder runter.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2013)

Das sieht aber gut aus, ich glaube ihr hattet vieeeeel Spaß! Habe an Euch gedacht und mich geärgert!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2013)

*Vulkan gesucht Nähe KBU* - gerne auch nachtaktiv...

http://www.trax.de/essenz-des-mountainbikings/id_58084576/index

...will das auch hier haben, Maria Laach taugt nix.... LG, der Pete ausse Magmakammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (11. Januar 2013)

Hey Pete

Das Wegelein sieht ja im Gegensatz zu den Bildern richtig scharf aus 


Gefällt.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Januar 2013)

Handy-Cam, ett sei wegen der Bilderflut entschuldigt...
Du hast dir datt F auffe HP geschrieben, geschätzter Uwe - geh' da kucken... ich grenz es gerne auf PN nochmal ein, aber der Wiedererkennungswert war der Hype! Gleichung geht in die Richtung: Anreise S kleiner F... This was just to believe the Hype, don't believe the Hype was a symbol... (huch, die alte Snap-Tröte)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2013)

In Rätseln er immer sprechen tut


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2013)

Deutschlich sprechen die ANDEREN mögen....


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2013)

Für alle da DRAUSSEN unter 5 WP-Punkten - ein Geschenk:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYupksQ5Dac"]DornrÃ¶schen mit Ernie und Bert - SesamstraÃe - NDR - ARD - YouTube[/nomedia]

 Geht schön schlafen....


----------



## Dart (12. Januar 2013)

Da wart Ihr ja praktisch in unserer Heimat . Zu unserer Schande muss ich aber gestehen, dass wir den Siegsteig in diesem Bereich noch nicht kennen. Steht aber auf unserer ToDo-Liste. Am unteren des Steiges Ende kann man uns schon eher treffen, bis zur Drachenschanze kommen wir nähmlich ohne das Auto zu bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2013)

Was Eure Klimabilanz drastisch beschönigt, edler Dart!

Wo mers doch gerade besagten Krater geschmäht haben - Zeit mal wieder vorbeizukucken...
*
Laach, Maria*!





Nicht sooo - anders!




Nu, ett mag dem herrlichen Buchenhang geschuldet sein datt Fröhlichkeit so volumenreduziert dahertammelt... hätten mers die alte Trackdatei nett zerschossen wäre uns der blöde Forstweganstieg erspart geblieben... Wetter war beschaulich, aber soviel Buchenkuntibunti wie in Maria Laach hammers heimisch nitt, 
also erst mal anne Mutti Natur ergötzt... so sah's aus:




Boa, wie cool iss das denn - zwei Singletrails NEBENEINANDER!




Schärfereduzierter Blick (ja,ja, Handycam...) auffe Klosterbrüders am anderen Ufer...recht herbstlich, und dem kommt datt nächste Pic direkt auf den roten Faden gesprungen...




HIER hat der Pomp ein ENDE! (Jedenfalls als Dr.H.)...und biken reduziert sich wieder auf datt wesentliche watt einen treibt...iss ja auch keine Tanke in Sicht um sinnlosem Konsum zu huldigen; also - das Ende des PomP ist DA nahezu PERFEKT iniziert....
Unter Einsatz persönlichkeitsverändernder Maßnahmen (googel Du bei mistkaltem Wetter: Milschkaffee) kann man auch mal über den Tassenrand kucken...




...um kurz danach am Turm vonne Lydia vorbei zu schrubben (war bestimmt da eingesperrt; ansonsten hasse als Frau in Teutonien schlechte Karten namensgebend tätisch zu werden; googelst du auch: Genovevaburg)




Interessant hier: die Holz-App obendruff als die Erbauers merkten: für Rundumblick reicht ett nitt  - hätten 'se besser den Architekten im Turm eingelagert als die vermeintlich schöne Lydia.....
Im aprés-Lydia-Bereich dann endlich datt Bongböngschen....Singlebuchentrailgetacker vom Feinen.




...herrliche Buchenblättergeflatter begleitete Abfahrt; mit einem Quantum Trost knallt man mit Schmackes inne Klostermauer und ist dann sicher direkt im Himmel...
Die SevenHills heute eher watt nebelig...




...aber hiesig nahmen dann die doppelt gekreuzten Baumlinge zu, dem depressiven Forstling als Spaßverderbe geschuldet......flugs Beitrag geleistet im entkreuzen und entbaumen......und dem berechenbaren
Endanstieg ins Auge geblickt; hat dem Stein zufolge schon irgendein Steinklopper geschafft...




...historische Trails sind eh' die schönsten!...danach nochmal kurzen Herzklabaster weil ein Bikecollega die Straßenkante am Wanderparkplatz als Sprungbasis nutzen wollte - aber nitt auf den Verkehr achtete, datt GNU! Nach spontaner ALARMA-Tanzeinlage nochmal gutgegangen, querender PKW mit 90 Sachen droppt sich schlecht... LG, werft in Maria Laach mal öfter eure Löffel in den Topf, die Trails müssen entlaubt werden... der Pete ausse Klostermauer...


----------



## yogi71 (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2013)

...steht auffe Landeskrone in Sichtweite vom Highway 61 




...da sagt die 8jährige doch tatsächlich: "...wenn du ett fotografiert hast hau ich ett kaputt!..." Hier merkt der Vati pronto dass datt ethische Wachstum scheinbar erst mit 10 kommt... und startet einen den Gnom bildenden Kreuzzug ProGipfelkreuz im Maßstab HO 1:87...
Die Damen und Hörrn: der Jakobsweg DH in Serpentinen oder roude Beschilderung "MK II Rückweg" (vermeintlich: *M*ein *k*öniglicher Frühschoppen* II*. Anlauf wo iss zu Hause???) verspricht wochentags seriöses Buchenblattgeflatter... seeeehr schön, und die Collegas die talwärts auffem großen Blatt querten haben sicher nix falsch gemacht... für eine Toureinbindung formidable; Krausberg und Konsorten in Sichtweite... LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2013)

Das konnten wir jetzt nicht auf uns sitzen lassen. Heute sind wir dann bei herlichsten Sonnenschein Richtung Schladern aufgebrochen und haben auch den Siegsteig unter die Stollen genommen.

Vielleicht erkennt Ihr ja ein paar Stellen wieder:




Burg Windeck




Den "Carport" haben wir dann auch direkt für die Instandsetzung unserer Vehikel genutzt




Ein wirklich schöner Trail

Wir sind aber heute nur bis Dattenfeld gekommen, waren wohl doch etwas zu spät gestartet.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Januar 2013)

Flugs reagiert, lieber Jörg! Iss ja auch zu schön und das Tourenwetterchen war scheinbar nicht vom schlechtesten...
Ihr fahrt doch nahezu unkaputtbares Material - woher kam der Platte???
LG, der Pete


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch nahezu unkaputtbares Material - woher kam der Platte???
> LG, der Pete



Den Platten hatte unser jüngster Mitfahrer (Sven, 11 Jahre) auf dem Weg hoch zum "Carport", wie er das allerdings geschafft hat, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber der Junge hat richtig was in den Beinen: Den schönen, steilen Berg, den man hoch muss, um zu dem Sieg-F-Weg zu kommen, ist er fast komplett hochgetreten.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Januar 2013)

Ihn nächstes Mal anne Reparatur teilhaben lassen - sagt hier ein Vollpfosten... Schön, dass ihr datt so pronto umgesetzt habt - könnt ja nächste Woche schon Verbotsschilder hageln (auch wenn man Städte "verschlandert"....) LG, der Pete - wir suchen weiter "Da Draussen"...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Januar 2013)

Kinders, watt sich so alles im Netz tummelt 

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/20870

Otherwise - wie hübsch Bike und Bahre verbunden zu sehen...


----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2013)

Für morgen im Schnee!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## sinux (16. Januar 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für morgen im Schnee!!!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872



Badei  Das wird ein Spaß.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2013)

20-1-2013 Team Tomburg zu Gast inne Homelands - Gastro stimmt; Strecke der Hammä, - Verrückte da Draussen, willkommen beim Preis... Haut euch rein, der Pete - blöder Zu-tun-Haber....


----------



## yogi71 (18. Januar 2013)

Gestern eine Schneetour am Abend, da ich meine Kamera vergessen hatte, musste das Handy für ein paar Schnappschüsse herhalten! Nee nee was für Gestalten so im Wald rum hängen und liegen.

Ich glaube man sieht an den Fotos das wir nur ein bisschen Spaß hatten! 

Jawoll es sind SCHNEEBILDER!











Ja wir sind bekloppt, aber stehen dazu!​


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2013)

Jau, datt iss mein Verein! Datt sind ja nicht nur Schneepics - ett iss zeluloidgepflasterte Offenbarung zum MTB!
Wie habt ihr den UHU auf Bild 1 anne Betty fixiert? - Kabelraschbinder??? wegDuck - stolzSeiend, der Pete  ...datt iss 'ne Bande....


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2013)

Gestern wieder einsam gegen viele TT´ler die Fahne der JFFR hochgehalten! War das Klasse und anstrengend. Am Ende 75km mit 700HM und 6h 40min im Sattel!

Alles weitere guckst Du hier


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2013)

Wir verneigen datt Haupt in Demut, Gebieter!...und morgen iss absolut Schluss: isch pack misch die bella Machina ausse Garage und fahre mein Geläuf...dutzende Schneepics ertragen müssen zwischen dutzende Anrufe bis hin zu 21 Uhr - der Mann muss definitivo raus in den knirschenden Schnee....und dann kam Team III auch noch mit den Vulkan-Pics...! Aus;Ende,Sabbat: BIKEN! - jetzt auch noch von Muttern im Team-WP gedimmt - jetzt iss Sense! Verrückte da draussen, willkommen au'm Bike... Ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss!
(Männchen machen?) LG, der Pete, auffe Mission...


----------



## yogi71 (23. Januar 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees.

Harz 2013 ist gebucht, Braunlage wir kommen! 
Mehr Infos für die Teilnehmer in der IG!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2013)

How! Gesagt - Getan! Als Gefrusteten hat mich heute de Bessere Hälfte (die Wissende...) unter de Fittiche gepackt in Richtung A******trail... Juhu!
Als erstes ein Schild entdeckt womit der Track garantiert nich bei "uns Uwe" inne Tourenplanung Einzug hält - man munkelt Grundlage vonne Villetour wäre ein "Burda-Schnittmusterbogen" gewesen (so einige Überlebende...)





Paar vom Forstling gespurte Loipen gerne in Kauf genommen um Höhe zu gewinnen; 




dann wurd's wie bei Hänsel&Gretel stetig persönlicher....




...graziel, gelle!(Pfanne-über-den-Kopf-bekomm.......) ...na, datt geht noch als gespurt durch...danach kam der Modus "Django unspured"....




...oh, fast durch die Lappen (siehe auch "Samen"~Volk; kuckste Wiki, mir schawaant sonst gar Fürchterliches...) gegangen, kurzes Pic mit Höhenanzeige (weißer Strich) vom legendären Steinbachhochwasser 63' - Millionen Ameinsenkids von damals suchen noch heute als Rentner nach de Mutti!!!.




Ich hatt' se je bei mir....




[email protected]örrn Handlampe: sach jetzt bitte nix über Blaufilter oder gar U...scharf sonst Vendetta inne Bude....
Mit unverhaltener Freude durfte Mann den Rückbau der Ranch eines Viehbarons checken; in der Ecke wurden wirklich genug Bausauereien inne Wälder geklotzt - No Country for Old Men.




Scusa, Senior Remiro, aber Geld iss nitt alles....
Nachdem leider die Höhenmeter ausgegangen waren schlossen fähige Geologen unter uns 2 Bikern datt wir uns auf 'nem Berg befinden mußten und somit datt Entree des Trails nahe wäre - da find datt aber mal bei geschlossener Schneedecke......jedoch: Has', Fuchs (~Fox! : siehe auch: Federgabel) und Igel nutzen scheinbar auch gerne Anlieger, da hatten mers doch....:




...im oberen Teil etwas subobtimal, aber danach......hach:




....und hach².....




...und huch³...




...hier der eindeutige Versuch des unbedarften Bikers die Infektion des uns als gefährlichst bekanntem Virus zu verdecken - den SPASS!. Nix jenutzt, Compagnero - Sekunden später war datt Halstuch verrutscht und der Infekt auch für Laien erkennbar....




Thanks Jesus hatte die Gute de Athropinspritzen dabei! Den Biker vom Zossen reissen, niederbringen und 3 Injektionen inne Oberschenkel war Sekundenwerk!!! (Kuckst du WiKi: Fohlen versohlen....) Jedoch - Athropin setzt datt Niedere im Menschen frei, nach Wiedererlangen des Bewußtseins klemmt sich der Patient anne moderne Medien....




...offensichtlich mit Diabolischem Ergeiz....




...hat der Saunickel seinem Clanchef datt Foto vom Traileinstieg auf den Arbeitsschreibtisch gesimmelt -  Bah, watt für 'ne schebbije Charakter!




(Reihenhaussiedlung, noch schneebedeckt) Nach dem Abklingen vonne Medikamente kam er aber wieder zu sich und hat bitterlich - ett waren die Drogen! Ride on, der Pete Was muss das Ding im Trockenzustand wert sein - fliegen bis die Kette brennt....


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2013)

...und genau darum geht's... ...uns Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2013)




----------



## Bleiente (24. Januar 2013)

> suchen noch heute als Rentner nach de Mutti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch eine gefunden


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2013)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine gefunden



WO denn?


----------



## Bleiente (24. Januar 2013)

Na die versteckte Mutti


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2013)

Nicht was, WO


----------



## yogi71 (24. Januar 2013)

Abendrunde mit neuem und altem Gesicht.  Oben in Iversheim wegen Eisglätte abgebrochen, es ist spiegelglatt. Trotzdem 40km auf der Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich denke das sind die letzten Schneepics, von unserer gestrigen Spontantour nach Wachendorf und zurück. War das glatt und Schneeverwehungen vom Feinsten. Aber alles ging gut, Udo legte sich nur einmal hin.
Los ging es ab Stotzheim, Richtung Billiger Wald, den wir aber meistens links liegen liessen. Udo auf dem Trail. Voll konzentriert......




Grobe Richtung war Stockert. Mensch war das ne Rutschpartie auf den Wegen.






Kurze Verschnaufpause für das Arbeitsgerät.

Dann ging es durch Antweiler Richtung Wachendorf weiter. Auf dem Weg hatten wir mit vielen Schneeverwehungen zu kämpfen.

Aber schliesslich erreichten wir doch den häßlichen Betonklotz hinter Wachendorf.





Ich habe ihn ein wenig abgestützt, ich hatte Angst das er umfällt so schräg wie das Ding steht....und dann wären wir es Schuld gewesen. Nee Nee net mit uns!



Sogar Zaungäste hatten wir, sind die nicht süß!







Dann ging es über bekannte Wege wieder zurück zur Hofburg des Königs!





Unsere Hofburg von hinten.




Schön wie immer, danke an Udo für die Spontantour.

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

Motivation schlägt Wetter; Freizeit hammers auch nitt satt - also die Zossen raus und ab inne Eifel...
Hier mal ein Pic mit Seltenheitswert; normalerweise Minimum 100 Mopeds und der Rest Seniorenbepflastert...schau da:




Parkmonopol für de JFFR! So richtisch prima Ansagen für Streckenverhältnisse waren nitt zu bekommen, der Könisch hatte vortags auch einschränken müssen wegen Flutschigkeit vom Terrain - also mit Mumm (also ~Mut) raus.... Eis, Sulz, Glitsche - die Natur hat datt komplette Füllhorn aufgeboten....




Die größte Freilichtbühne vonne Eifel - heute ohne Zaungäste auffe Ränge....




...wo kein Zuschauer und kein Ordner kann man ja auch mal Mütchen kühlen - dafür hatten mer's ja eingepackt... folgendes unter Normalowetter schlicht unmöglich - und wenn doch schwindet der Spaß unter Wanderkauzgemeckers dahin...




...die Blechdingsaufforderung gilt ja wohl nur für Dammbefahrung...




...wo Physik endet wird dann halt geschiebdrücktragen... ...und dann gesurft....




...großes Flutschkino......wie gesagt, an Normaltagen schlicht nitt möglich, dann setzen mers halt bei Eis und Glitsch um...Wetter - bis dahin recht zwiegespalten: Links der Mauer Regen, rechts Schneeregen - hatte sich sichtbar gefangen; da zupfte sich Mutter Natur (...ein gängiger Begriff!  ...nicht vonne holden Begleitung misszuverstehen...) noch ein Ass aus dem Ärmel:




Links die Bobbahn Oberwiesental, rechts Winterberg.......haben beide ausprobiert; Szenen wie beim Eisspeedway - bei mehreren Überholansätzen links und rechts (wer'sen datt? Kenne mer nitt!) war ett die eigene Fott (~Hintern; Anmerk. des Besitzers des selbigen...) die zum Überholmanöver ansetzte... Den Tripp schreiben wir jedenfalls mal dem Tuning des Gleichgewichts auffen Zettel... Durch regen Wildfüttererverkehr war die Fahrspur verdichtet und Flutsch³....
Schöne Belgierin beim Verlassen des früheren Übungsplatzes...




....Upps, de Gute...teils hätt man zu zwei ausgefahrenen "Schmutzfüsschen" auch gerne noch zwei "Schmutzhändchen" ausgefahren...... wo's Terrain das erlaubte gab's noch bisschen Übungseinheiten unter de fachkundigen Augen von La Femme.








...immer den Klassiker im Ohr: Mach's doch mal bei Eis & Schnee, fällste hin - dann tut ett weh...... Nix da, der Natur de Stirn geboten und die Urftseerunde con Gelato bei gerade mal 10 Personenkontakten hingelegt... Grazie, liebe Wetterköche - manchmal iss weniger (gutes Wetter...) auch mehr (für Auffüllen vonne Seelenbatterien in menschenleerer Natur...) Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2013)




----------



## Bleiente (27. Januar 2013)

Das hat man davon, wenn man die bessere Kamera zum besseren Zeitpunkt auspackt, nachdem man besser vorgerollert ist


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ein ethisch Handypic da bisse komplett blau... Hab ich mir (wegen dem Uwe, dem "scharfen Hund") aber direkt geschenkt - warst ja nitt durchgefroren...


----------



## yogi71 (1. Februar 2013)

Jawolllllllllllllll,

1039 Gramm und 48cm groß.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2013)

Der ist aber recht unkomplett geschlüpft, lieba Besitza! Bei mir kann ich an dem Tretlagerdings nitt durchgucken und hab da so Zahnräda; aber vielleicht ist datt ja schon veraltet... Schöne Lackierung, das!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2013)

Der Schreiber dieser Zeilen muss an dieser Stelle eingestehen dass des Königs Kauf ein prächtiger ist (Peitschenhieb bitte hierhin, Gebieter - ja, da iss gut....autsch....) und quasi nix wiegt....
...um so schwerwiegender den inneren Schweinehund mal wieder auf Touren zu bringen - Resultat: 4:50 Uhr Dahlemer Binz; kein Rucksack bei, kein Panneflick, keine Flocken (bis auf die vom Himmel) und damit noch nich mal Belohnungskaffee auffe Heimfahrt - hier muss der Mann mal wieder an sich arbeiten.... LG, der Pete, geschunden von des Königs Knute... (dafür sieht er recht fröhlich aus...)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNE2Kf2HbTo"]Laing - Morgens immer mÃ¼de - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2013)

Uff - der ist einfach zu steil...
Nichts schlägt einen Arschtronauten...(I)





 Iss aber auch barock-knackig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. Februar 2013)

Versuchen wir es morgen mal!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## eifeler (4. Februar 2013)

Leider zuviel Arbeit im Moment, noch dazu die Rüsselseuche... ;-(


----------



## yogi71 (6. Februar 2013)

Samstag 9 Uhr ab Yogis Heim! Hausrunde.

...und er wächst.


----------



## hardcoreidiot (7. Februar 2013)

.... aber nächster woche bin ich auch ( bei passendem wetter   ) wieder dabei . hab gerade mein bike zur alljährlichen wartung auf dem seziertisch liegen und warte auf einzelteile 

grüße aus brühl


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2013)

Uiii - wenn's nach den Schlaumeiern der ISPO in München geht brauchen mers im Winter 13/14 gar keine Zweit- und Drittschicht mehr... die kommen ja daher wie die Kanarienvögel...

http://www.trax.de/highlights-von-der-ispo-2013/id_62067880/tid_embedded/sid_60637244/si_3/index

Ortovox = Ordnerfuchs??? Kuckst du Seite 3 von 15, da wird Farbenspektrum neu definiert...

Ganz neue Möglichkeiten - Downhill inne Ungerbux - Adieu, Schiesser-Feinripp! Die Verletzungsschwerpunkte sind für den Hörrn Chefarzt schon farblich beschwerpunktet....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2013)

Eifelaner, vereinigt euch!
Ett "HEINO" - kein Virus, sondern Klangseuche: een Krachertje!
Für'n Pappenstiel im Netz zu haben - bisschen Testhören im Netz auch erlaubt - der Trail sieht mit Heino auf MP3 definitivo anders aus...
....Kuck dir den Dieter an.....


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2013)

Neidattacke für jeden der heute auf's Bike durfte...Bei Frühfahrt zum Aeropuerto D'dorf noch alles Wintertraum von der Wies zur Düssel, datt gab sich aber über Mittag... ab inne Eifel - *berg; Michels-*




...mmmmmmh Umgebung vom *Tönnes, Decke* - Flatterschnee auf sämtlichen Ästchen, Winterwunderwald...




...*Rahmenbruch, Dummes*... DAVOS reloaded (hier wahrscheinlich overloaded da faktisch unkaputtbar, Generationen können von künden...) 




LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2013)

Jaja, so komisch spielt einem manchmal das Schicksal !

Pete im Revier des gemeinen Eifler's und der gemeine Eifler in Pete's Revier:#


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2013)

Ich geh' direkt mal mitte Urinmessstäbchen kucken ob die Villeseen noch "sauber" sind... Schönes Seenbildchen - vor paar hundert Jahren wäre die ruude Jack des Kaisers Steuereintreiber mit Silberlingen inne Jacke gewesen, und vorne und hinten in schwarz die Herren "Vermöblers" um dem gemeinen Volk die Abgabe schmack(*es*)haft zu machen... Morgen für Nitt-Karnevalaner BestWetter im Anflug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich geh' direkt mal mitte Urinmessstäbchen kucken ob die Villeseen noch "sauber" sind... Schönes Seenbildchen - vor paar hundert Jahren wäre die ruude Jack des Kaisers Steuereintreiber mit Silberlingen inne Jacke gewesen, und vorne und hinten in schwarz die Herren "Vermöblers" um dem gemeinen Volk die Abgabe schmack(*es*)haft zu machen... Morgen für Nitt-Karnevalaner BestWetter im Anflug!



Die Seen sind sauber, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Dafür würd ich am Donatussee mal aufpassen wenn du mal durch's Unterholz stampfst, da liegt zur Zeit ne echte Eifler Tretmiene.

Als "Nitt-Karnevalaner" mache ich nichts anderes als seit 3 Wochen den Wetterbericht checken


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2013)

...Pocken, Mumps, de puckelige Verwandschaft...jeder hat so seine Malästen - die Ville hatte *Eifelanerbefall*... ...da iss man einen Tach nitt im Revier und schon hat man vermeintlich kaffeeschmuggelnde Gnome auffe Trails ...so nitt, Compagneros! Die JFFR schickte pronto ihr Upgrade vom Stiefelriemen-Bill aus um Schäden zu sichten; ein schmutziger Job stand ins Haus...und der erfordert schmutziges Gerät...




...den Werfer inne Hand erst mal ein Unterholzscan......den heimischen Limes besetzt...(der in der Grundgröße dem anstürmenden Eifelvolk angepasst wurde...)




...gründlich umherjelustert...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM%22]Limp%20Bizkit%20-%20Take%20a%20look%20around%20[HD]%20[[email protected]%20Rock%20am%20Ring%20200"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3T-u3hbWTM"]Limp Bizkit - Take a look around [H[/nomedia]










....nix zu finden, also ab auf die Homietrails...




...nach kurzer Zeit dann erste Schadensgebiete gesichtet...keine Manieren, die Bande...




...der Verursacher vonne Baumschubserei mache sich schon mal frei, sagte die Gattin......hier droht Rames...




Der Holunder treibt schon Blätter, also Zeit für datt blitzsaubere nukeprooved JFFR-Trikot....




...bei minus 1.8° war die vom Häuptling der Eindringlinge beschriebene "Prappe" ordentlich befahrbar und nix mehr schmuddelig......jau, dann man Flow...




...nebenbei noch ein neues Vari-Entchen entdeckt...




...finallemente die "Mine" vonne Bikecollegas noch "gefunden"...




...und sachgerecht entschärft........nu, bisschen weniger vom guten Wummskraut hätts auch getan




...aber so mal schnell 'nen halben Hektar Ville wieder komplett neu erhalten - happy new trails....
Ride on, but use a Dixie! LG, der Pete, Villebereiniger...


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wer heute in der Ville war, kann vielleicht einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer bekommen. Klar ist es noch Weiß an verschiedenen Stellen und die Pfützen sind noch gefroren, aber es ist unglaublich. Ich bin eben das erste mal seit drei oder mehr Wochen aus dem Wald wieder gekommen, ohne mein Bike von Eis, Schnee und oder Schmodder zu befreien. Sogar meine Sachen brauche ich "nur" zum trocknen aufhängen. Wundervoll. Fast wie im Sommer.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2013)

Therapeutisches Biken mit der Guten - North-cemetery-trailDnix liegt näher...) und dann beim lieben Gerd anne Hintertür die Schlamassel-Schlucht runter durch den Teersee, rücklings unterhalb vom Chemiepark in die alte Deponie. Junge, watt Wild! Hasen und eine ganze Rotte der gemeinen Wildsau gesichtet. Da die Ecke Neuland war mal kreuz und quer gecruist über von der rheinischen Wildsau performte Buckelpisten.
Bleibtreusee, den Grubenseentrail, dann ins alte Verschiebegebiet vonne Grube Gruhl über Kierberg, Bergsee-Verbindungstrail rücklings zu Maiglerwiese und Wasserturm, aprés Sinkflug inne City....Pics gab keine da beide Parteien überzeugt waren die anderen 50% hätten die Cam dabei....Aber mal ehrlich; so 'ne graue Suppe wie heute will auch keiner konservieren....LG, der Pete Prognose: Speziell die Trails lumpenmatschig, heute so gerade noch halb und halb spassig.... bisschen wärmer und die Prappe fliegt..."
....ganz ordentlich Seen hat die Renaturierung hinterlassen, zumindest mal ein Pic für den nördlichen Tourenteil...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2013)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wer heute in der Ville war, kann vielleicht einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer bekommen. Klar ist es noch Weiß an verschiedenen Stellen und die Pfützen sind noch gefroren, aber es ist unglaublich. Ich bin eben das erste mal seit drei oder mehr Wochen aus dem Wald wieder gekommen, ohne mein Bike von Eis, Schnee und oder Schmodder zu befreien. Sogar meine Sachen brauche ich "nur" zum trocknen aufhängen. Wundervoll. Fast wie im Sommer.



Simon, wo warst du?  Wir haben heute soviel Matsche himmelwärts gepumpt datt wir zuhause mit neuer Identität aufgeschlagen sind - quasi Zeugensch*M*utzprogramm... Neue Trails entdeckt, netteste Mitbikers, neue Tretminen entschärft (!), neue Ideen verknuspert...schön war's und wird für die Woche reichen müssen...
 LG, der Pete, nach Kommentar inne Waschstraße...


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Februar 2013)

Tja die Uhrzeit war mir zu früh leider. Du weißt Kirche und so. Bist Du das auf dem Foto? Unglaublich hübsch. Gebt mir mal ein paar Eckdaten von der Runde die Ihr gestern gefahren seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2013)

1. Da Udo den Wunsch äußerte mal wieder in der Ville zu fahren.​ 2. Pete ein Zeitfensterchen von drei Stunden fand!​ 3. Wir die Ville mal wieder checken wollten,​ ​  trafen wir uns um 10 Uhr am Wasserturm in Brühl um eine gemütliche Runde zu starten.​ Nach  dem beobachten der Auwärmgymnastik (Laufgruppe) ging es gut gelaunt  Richtung Heider Bergsee, von hier auf die üblichen verdächtigen Wege  Richtung Köttinger See.​ 
​ Es kam stellenweise sogar die Sonne hinter den Wolken hervor.
Tja wenn drei Engel gleichzeitig reisen..........​ ​ Matschig und schlammig war es trotzdem, aber machte nach der langen Eiszeit mal wieder richtig Spaß. Es lebe der Schlamm. ​ 

​ 
​ 
​ An  der Wasserskianlage klärten wir ersteinmal, das es in der Ville auch  für Gäste WC´s gibt und nicht wie die dreckigen Köter überall Ihre  Markierungen in jeglicher Form hinterlassen müssen.​ Guckst Du: ;-)
​ 
​ 

​ ;-)
​ Durch das Tor der Elektritzität ging es dann endlich Richtung Albert See.​ ​ 

​ 

​ Wer  kennt den Alber See??? Wir kannten ihn bis dato nicht. Man konnte ihn  aber auf einem schönem Trail umrunden, bis auf die etwas sehr  glitschige...​ 

​  Jaja das Foto wurde zur Verdeutlichung nur gestellt. Dem Bike ist Gottseidank nix passiert! ;-)​ ​ Dahinter genossen wir die Sonne mit ihren wärmenden Strahlen. 
Ahhhhhhh herrlich.​ ​ 

​ ​ Zudem checkten wir unsere Wachtürme, sodaß Vorfälle wie mit den Kötern von Hubi nicht mehr passieren konnten. 
Es kann nicht sein das er mit seiner Horde ohne Genehmigung in einem unserer Reviere herumradelt.​ 

​ ​ Die  Spurensuche gestaltete sich durch den Matsch etwas schwierig, doch  fanden wir die Spuren des grünen Frosches mit Hubi schnell. 


​ 
​ Dann noch schnell um Köttinger usw, da sich das Zeitfenster von Pete so langsam schloß.​ Traumhaft.​ 



​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ 
​ Zum Schluß auch mal ein Foto vom König!​ 
​ 

​ Am Ende wieder am Heider vorbei...​ 



​ 
​  zum Schloß von Knecht Pete, wo es noch warmen Kaffee und neugierige Kinder zum Abschluss gab.​ 

​ 
​ Danke an die Mitfahrer, es war mal wieder schön.​ Weitere Fotos gibt es unter FOTOS.​ 
​ Gruß​ Yogi​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2013)

> An der Wasserskianlage klärten wir ersteinmal, das es in der Ville auch für Gäste WC´s gibt und nicht wie die dreckigen Köter überall Ihre Markierungen in jeglicher Form hinterlassen müssen.



Bei uns ist der Name Programm, also kacken wir auch mal in die Wallachhei 
Haste denn auch mal geguckt ob die Keramikabteilung an der Wassersportanlage überhaupt offen war ? Bei uns war sie es nicht.



> Zudem checkten wir unsere Wachtürme, sodaß Vorfälle wie mit den Kötern von Hubi nicht mehr passieren konnten.
> Es kann nicht sein das er mit seiner Horde ohne Genehmigung in einem unserer Reviere herumradelt.



Keine Bange, wird so schnell nicht wieder vorkommen. Verstehe eh nicht wie wir uns in so eine Gegend verirren konnten. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Winterdepression


----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Keine Bange, wird so schnell nicht wieder vorkommen. Verstehe eh nicht wie wir uns in so eine Gegend verirren konnten. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der Winterdepression



Schade, lieber Hubi.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt ! Eigentlich optimales Trainingsgebiet für's Altargeschenk.
Dann werd ich wohl doch nochmal da auftauchen


----------



## redrace (18. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Stimmt ! Eigentlich optimales Trainingsgebiet für's Altargeschenk.
> Dann werd ich wohl doch nochmal da auftauchen



Sag bescheid und ich zeig Dir wo es lang geht!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2013)

ER irritiert misch - ist ein Köttel inne Eifel ein Altargeschenk?! ...und tut ein Altargeschenk RIECHEN?! Ne, mal Farbe inne Kartusche - wir Nachbarn leben ja von Reibungshitze - und watt an Hitze vorhanden iss brauch nicht geheizt zu werden... Wir geniessen de Malträtierung vonne Landschaft - entwickeln jedoch Gegenpläne....
P.S.: wir hatten Insiderinfo vonne Pupslegers....Minenfeldskizze anbei....




LG, der Pete froh, datt der Hubi über Schollen hoppst...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2013)

Altargeschenk is da was dir der Pastor am Tag X anne Hand gibt wennsde mit deinem Mädel inne Kirche warst ! Irgendwie werd ich aber das Gefühl nich los das in sonem heiligen Tempel auch Gehirnwäsche betrieben wird


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2013)

Jau, Akkopatz ist Pastors Liebling.... Da wird dich datt Gehirn geschrubbt und du must schwören datt alle Updates (~kleine Hubis und Hubienen) dem gleichen Verein auf ewig gehören - gibbet noch nicht mal beim Soccer, und da sind schon gaaaanz viele...


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2013)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Tja die Uhrzeit war mir zu früh leider. Du weißt Kirche und so. Bist Du das auf dem Foto? Unglaublich hübsch. Gebt mir mal ein paar Eckdaten von der Runde die Ihr gestern gefahren seid.



Kuckst Du mal auffe HP Mtb-Team Jffr - Gnu, Du! Datt Handy vom König protokolliert sogar Fotoaufenthalte - erst recht Knopperspausen...


----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Februar 2013)

Echt Kopperpausen auch?? Ich dachte ihr seid erst um 10:00 Uhr los. 
Hab aber danach die Tour Eckdaten gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Februar 2013)

Für die einen iss ett nur Fassbrause - für andere aber DOCH irgendwie persönlichkeitsverändernd...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/299315/

...immer locker bleiben...


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2013)

Na, wer wird denn vom ******schnee genug haben?! Wegfönen ging ja nich - also mit der frischgefallenen Altlast Richtung Satzfey... Anne Burg eingeparkt...(hier merkte der Verfasser datt zwischenzeitlich keiner freiwillig seinen Zossen gesäubert hatte...muffig, der Herr...)





...und hinter der Kirch' an den "Motivationstafeln" vorbei....(...der Tod ist nicht das Ende... na, wem datt nicht reicht...) Tal gequert und schon zum x-ten Mal diesen Winters des Harvesters Spuren aufgesessen...da wird der Städter Pfunde los...:




...waren aber bis kurz vorm Gipfel nicht alleine, ein wackerer Bikecollega hatte schon schüchtern gespurt - bei 20cm mehr als nett..dann direktamente inne Königsdisziplin; die Rinne bei den K-Stones mit ordentlich Winterhulle drin...




 - kann man für Geld nich kaufen....eine Studie:
















...nu, watt flott.......die Bikerin geht meanwhile inne Safetyhaltung.
















...Däh! *Ende einer Dienstfahrt*.......und datt angeblich stärkere Geschlecht?




















...anfänglich noch ausschauend wie 'ne Lockerungsübung fährt der Clown doch tatsächlich "Datt schmutzige Füsschen" aus, schlichtweg *die Peinlichkeit* für den werdenden Enduristen von morgen....








...auch noch Spass dabei, der Vogel! hangwärts nochmal geblitzt um datt Nummernschild einzufangen....




...möge ihm der Fuß abfallen - wurde natürlich disqualifiziert - dann lieber ein ehrliches Ende inne Baumschößlinge!!!...
Ungespurt war teilweise schon befremdlich, quo vadis, Pfädchen?




...immer talwärts, kein Irrtum möglich....noch eine Einheimische auffem Weg zum Winterlager abgelichtet....




...da haben Muckis, die Eifeldamen......anschließend in den Eisenbahntrail...




...macht's etwa schon wieder Spass???...dann wohl die Tour wieder falsch geplant......




...und die letzten Meter am wilden Feybach lang, herrlisch!!!




...und wegen frecher Frotzeleien zeigt die Gute mal datt man sich durchaus von überflüssigem Ballast trennen kann......wenn auch inne Verbotszone....




...recht so! Den Typen (~80kg) nebst Bike (~13kg) auf einen Schwung losgeworden...bei einer Tour entspricht datt *93kg Gewichtsverlust*! Biken kann so erleichternd sein... LG, der Pete, verschuttet...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...waren aber bis kurz vorm Gipfel nicht alleine, ein wackerer Bikecollega hatte schon schüchtern gespurt - bei 20cm mehr als nett



Leeve Pete,
zweimal darfst du jetzt raten wer das war 






20cm war aber übertrieben ! War genau 1ph hoch:


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2013)

Du Vogel!...und ich sach noch zu Antonie: der Hubäät war schon wieder vor uns da....iss ja wie Hase gegen Igel! (oder Frosch?) - danke für's Spuren, hatten ordentlich Spaß da draussen! Schön datt nitt alle inne Knie gehn wegen Wetter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Februar 2013)

Gibt nix besseres wie ne ordentliche Lage Neuschnee.....wenn man's Board unter den Füssen hat !
War schon ok heut, aber solangsam könnt's mal ein wenig Frühlingelelingelingen


----------



## Bleiente (24. Februar 2013)

> .eine Studie:


Naja, dachte das Pfädchen wär ein bischen weiter rechts. Da war vom Huäät nix mehr gespurt, der ist 2 Pfade vorher nunti.


> 20cm war aber übertrieben ! War genau 1ph hoch:


Männer!!
Die rechnen immer in Gliedmaßenlängen oder in Kurbellängen. Na da nehm ich den Pete mal kurz in Schutz. 
Deine Spuren im Schnee............schon verweht und, er hatte heut das Rädchen mit größerer Bodenfreiheit dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Gibt nix besseres wie ne ordentliche Lage Neuschnee.....wenn man's Board unter den Füssen hat !
> War schon ok heut, aber solangsam könnt's mal ein wenig Frühlingelelingelingen



Gibbet nix besseres wie ne ordentliche Lage Neuschnee...(wenn man die Autoschlüssel behalten hat...) war lang Streckchen vom Schutthaufen bis nach Hause ohne Auto (www.de-Gattin.de);):daumen::love: Ne, hat mich anne Anhängerkupplung aus Versehen noch mit heimgenommen...suche Ersatz für verschlissene Fahrradschuhe (20Km A1 Kölnwärts, quasi gut gebraucht abzugeben....)...Hey, alles Quatsch, war ein wunderschneeiger Tach heute, bedankt an Igel, Frosch und Gattin....


----------



## yogi71 (2. März 2013)

Es ist fertig......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. März 2013)

Fürn Trekingrad ganz nett !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2013)

Frechdux! Die Holzabtrennung zum Nachbarn war der Stolz des Yogi.... Fein stimmig gelungen - der Hubi kann bei Rahmenformen erst mitreden wenn der Frosch auffe Gleise Satzvey-Mechernich einmal kaltverformt wird....erst die DB kann Alu in dieses einzigartige, vierkantige, polyforme Alu verwandeln... 
Themenwechsel: 
Hier isser - Australiens 1. Wahl in Sachen "Stilvoller Bikeparkbesuch - was kommt danach???" ...Nä, nitt immer Kaltschale - stylisch geht heute so:




...DER Burner zum seelischen Runterhopsen "danach" - bei der Säure wird jedes "Jump-Gen" in Minuten neutralisiert und lässt den Biker/die Bikeriene sanft ausklingen...da steht CaberNET drauf - vielleicht kann man den auch online trinken - breche auf zum Selbstversuch, der Pete Nicht alles so ernst nehmen, Freunde....


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Es ist fertig......


...und herzlichen Glückwunsch, da lagen ja einige Erschwernisse auf dem Wege... Jetzt mal gespannt auf "Erfahrungswerte"... der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Frechdux! Die Holzabtrennung zum Nachbarn war der Stolz des Yogi.... Fein stimmig gelungen - der Hubi kann bei Rahmenformen erst mitreden wenn der Frosch auffe Gleise Satzvey-Mechernich einmal kaltverformt wird....erst die DB kann Alu in dieses einzigartige, vierkantige, polyforme Alu verwandeln...
> Themenwechsel:
> Hier isser - Australiens 1. Wahl in Sachen "Stilvoller Bikeparkbesuch - was kommt danach???" ...Nä, nitt immer Kaltschale - stylisch geht heute so:
> 
> ...DER Burner zum seelischen Runterhopsen "danach" - bei der Säure wird jedes "Jump-Gen" in Minuten neutralisiert und lässt den Biker/die Bikeriene sanft ausklingen...da steht CaberNET drauf - vielleicht kann man den auch online trinken - breche auf zum Selbstversuch, der Pete Nicht alles so ernst nehmen, Freunde....



Wenn ich Trekkingrad fahren möchte geh ich inne Garage un schnapp mir den Esel von meiner Frau 
Bin aber eher der Freund von geschwungenen Formen wie man an mir selber unschwer erkennen kann 

Watt hasse denn da fürn Rachen putzer ? Taugt der auch um die Kasette zu reinigen ?
Ich nehm lieber vorlieb mit Gesöffen aus Bitburg und v.d. Mosel, da is nich ganz so viel CO2 drinne wa !


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2013)

Taugen?...Der Flüssiganteil ist definitiv vom Känguru (Kunststück, steht ja auch druff - also schonmal kein Etikettenschwindel...), datt rot Lebensmittelfarbe...postmortal nachem Selbstversuch: fühlt sich beim zweiten Glässchen an als zöge dir von hinten der Aborigine ohne Vorwarnung sein Digeridoo über die Hirse.... ob der danach die Kasette noch gereinigt hat wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ich geh' schauen...


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2013)

Ui! Madeira erkunden auf geführten Touren in 10:20 Minuten - ein strammes Programm...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/33933171"]Avalanche Raposeira 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]

Da kommt Neid auf...


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2013)

Um 22.45 h die ersten Kraniche auf dem Rückweg in Keilformation über la casa - der Frühling kommt.... ...wir sind vorbereitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Um 22.45 h die ersten Kraniche auf dem Rückweg in Keilformation über la casa - der Frühling kommt.... ...wir sind vorbereitet...



Hatten die Positionslichter gesetzt, Pete? Oder hast du mit nem Nachtsichtgerät den Himmel nach Frühlingsboten abgesucht?


----------



## yogi71 (4. März 2013)

Der läuft immer mit dem Gerät vor dem Gesicht rum!


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hatten die Positionslichter gesetzt, Pete? Oder hast du mit nem Nachtsichtgerät den Himmel nach Frühlingsboten abgesucht?



Der gemeine Kranich hat auch wärend des Flugs leichten Stuhl und bricht dafür nicht aus der Formation aus - sowas wird vom Balkonsteher durchaus bemerkt.... (..."flatsch"...watt iss'n da.."flatsch, flatsch"...igitt!) ...der nächste Schwarm kriegt von mir beim Start 'ne Rolle Frühstücksbeutel...


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2013)

DAS ist nicht fair!!! Da arbeitet der gemeine Mensch 12 Tage und Nächte im Akkord - und kriegt dann so'n Wetter präsentiert - nö, lieber Gott, datt kannst Du besser!!! (Wahrscheinlich wegen Pabstwahl kurzfristig NRW aussem Auge verloren...)
Habemus Regen....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> [...] fühlt sich beim zweiten Glässchen an als zöge dir von hinten der Aborigine ohne Vorwarnung sein Digeridoo über die Hirse....[...]





> Der gemeine Kranich hat auch wärend des Flugs leichten Stuhl und bricht  dafür nicht aus der Formation aus - sowas wird vom Balkonsteher durchaus  bemerkt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bedanken wir uns doch gerne mal für diese gelungene Sonntags-/Frühstückslektüre mit garantierten Lachtränen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> DAS ist nicht fair!!! Da arbeitet der gemeine Mensch 12 Tage und Nächte im Akkord - und kriegt dann so'n Wetter präsentiert - nö, lieber Gott, datt kannst Du besser!!! (Wahrscheinlich wegen Pabstwahl kurzfristig NRW aussem Auge verloren...)
> Habemus Regen....



So schlimm isste doch gar nich, Matschehose über un raus mit dir !


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2013)

Hab' die Damen durch die Eifel kutschiert - ein Bilderbuch!!!


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2013)

Ein Skandal! Da ordert man bei de Versenders "Ready to Race" - und dann datt! Fährt wie Karton, federt wie Karton, grippt wie Karton - auch auf Schnee...




Wenn's damit ein Rennen gibt dann bei de Altpapiersammlung....

*ES* ist da...


----------



## yogi71 (15. März 2013)

wann darf ich vorbei kommen? 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## WhiteBandit (15. März 2013)

Welcher Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (15. März 2013)

guckst du IG,hat er doch Bilder gepostet

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Bleiente (15. März 2013)

Boah!!!
Das gestaltet sich wie ein Kaugummistriptease:kotz:.
Jetzt hat er das vordere Laufrad (im Wohnzimmer) ausgepackt. Und es steht und steht. Mal sehen was gleich kommt., ist halt ein großes Paket.


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> wann darf ich vorbei kommen?
> 
> Gruß  Jürgen



...der Pabst des Drehmomentschlüssels ist hier doch jederzeit willkommen! Die Kräfte reichten nur noch zum Auspacken des Radsatzes - der ist so was von Porno datt ich jetzt erst mal 'ne Stunde sinnentleert draufstarren muss... LG, ein Jungkänguruh...


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2013)

Natürlich noch den Rahmen aus "dem Karton" angehoben - aber da war so viel "Liebreiz" drin verbaut dass ich entkräftet abbrechen musste...
Was Prachtwerk...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

Dann sieh mal zu das du schnell wieder zu kräften kommst, sonst musst du auch noch alles Sitzplätze im Shuttle als Liegefläche während des Transports in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Da hat EINER in der großen, weiten Netzwelt datt Problem verstanden.... Jenau, Hubi, ich brauche 'ne Winde am Familienfahrzeusch....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

So, genug schmalgerede, watt is nu mitte Bildas vom neuen Prügel ?

das "Sündhaft" oder das Dienstag" ???


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Icke spute micke, der Hörr... da weiland aber durcharbeiten angesagt ist liegen de Nerven blank - datt Trumm steht mittig im WoZi unter den kritischen Augen vonne Gemahlin - viel Zeit kriegt der Pete nitt......ich näher mich nochmal datt Karton.... Grüsse anne schraubende und schreibende Zunft, der Pete, neuer Karton 2.0 Ltd Besitza....


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

So, die bessere Hälfte iss gerade Tochter abholen - JETZT kann die gute Teflonschmiere im Wohnzimmer angewendet werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. März 2013)

Vielleicht kommen wir morgen mal vorbei.


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Dengel, Dengel-Fluch-Quitsch...


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Frau zurückkommend, Diesel gehört - Schmiere verschwinden lassen!!!


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

Frickel, Frickel - Drehmoment vergleich... Fett verschwindenlass......gutgegangen....


----------



## Pete04 (16. März 2013)

So, ett gab einen kleinen Kreislaufaussetzer wegen der Überwältigung bei de Zusammenfügung von alle Teile zu einem Ganzen...
Kuckst Du Erlkönig....




...und jeschnappt und postamente ins Bühnenlicht gezerrt!





Granode!!! Rattisch scharf!!! ...und grippt schon wie Hund auffem WoZi-Teppich - muss aber Versuchsreihe einstellen, de Mutti kommt.... Stelle Liveübertragung jetzt ein, werde verdächtig beäugt... LG, der Pete ...war doch soo einfach dem Koffer Federweg zu verpassen....


----------



## yogi71 (17. März 2013)

bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (17. März 2013)

Hi Pete,
welche Deiner Damen wird sich dieses Rädchen denn unter den Nagel reißen?


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2013)

Gute Frage.de: ...um ein ähnlich "packendes" Erlebnis zu haben kriegen die Damen den KARTON! Haltet ein, Frau Anja, sonst herrscht beim Burgvolk noch Revolution... (und was das heißt sehen mer wöchentlich anne Sicherheitssperre von NRW's Flughäfen...)  LG, der Pete - sag bitte dem Hörrn Jörg ich hab' datt mit den Bällchen verstanden...


----------



## Handlampe (18. März 2013)

Goiles Ding, Pete.


Dann können wir ja demnächst ein YpsilonTee Team (YTT) aufmachen. Hab gestern auch bei der Frankenmanufaktur zugegriffen.

Allerdings hat es bei mir nicht ganz mit Geld für deinen Federweg gereicht.
Is nur ein Wicked Comp geworden.
Wie lange hast du warten müssen?


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2013)

Wort, Alter, Wort! Die können schon ordentlich watt - mit dem Wicked kann Mann sich sicher auch ordentlich wickeln.... Genau vom datesavenden 12.12. bis letzten Freitach 15.3. - wobei in der Nacht der Nächte beim Kauf direkt Auslieferung bis Ende Märzen prognostiziert wurde, da kann keiner klagen...Jetzt muss nur noch die Freizeit her....
LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (19. März 2013)

...und da im Forum die Neuanschaffungen nur so fluffig vorbeifliegen hier nochmal ein gelungenes Filmchen zum SAG-Ablesen - leicht und verständlich wie bei der Maus... ...und auch noch unterhaltsam!

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/3483

...und ein Besuch auf der Videoseite von Soul_ride lohnt allemal, da ist aber ganz ordentlich Stoff vorhanden


----------



## Dart (20. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


>


 
Das ist wohl Dein neues, leichtes CC-Bike für den Harz, oder??? So lässt du natürlich den Mitfahrern im Uphill keine Chance

Bin ja schon ein bisschen neidisch, wenn man hier die ganzen Neuanschaffungen sieht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

Bin die ganze Zeit am schauen wo der da den E-Motor versteckt hat !


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Das ist wohl Dein neues, leichtes CC-Bike für den Harz, oder??? So lässt du natürlich den Mitfahrern im Uphill keine Chance
> 
> Bin ja schon ein bisschen neidisch, wenn man hier die ganzen Neuanschaffungen sieht



Nu, lieber Jörg, den Karton musste noch abziehen (der fährt sich eh' recht unhandlich...) und ein paar Centimeterchen vonne Sattelstütze - 
dann geht datt ganze doch recht geschmeidig inne Gondel....
 @hubi: ich wühl schon die ganze Zeit inne Kartonaten - irgendwo war da doch watt mit Motörchen...

Kuckt euch datt Video an, Bande...nie war Fahrwerksregelung sooo einfach....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

Sach mal Pete, hier dat Vidscho:

Is dat nich hier ???






a) ja und ich sach noch: "muss de ma umsetzen"
b) ja Schnorchelkurs war damals ja inklusive
c) ja aber....
d) nein !


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sach mal Pete, hier dat Vidscho:
> 
> Is dat nich hier ???
> 
> ...



Reschpekt, Eifelaner! Gibst Dich ja richtig Mühe mitte Trailrecherche! Aber: Tobias Waggon ist dann wohl doch der SCHWARZE DAN in Sachen Steingehuppse...und um meinen flott flösselnden Kumpel in Schutz zu nehmen: er war der Erlkönig inne Disziplin VERTIKALES UMSETZEN!  Datt hatte die Trialgemeinde so noch nicht gesehen...er schoss durch datt braune Moosgewässer wie der Lachs auffem Weg zur Paarung..... ...unter den dort Anwesenden klagen heute noch einige über Zwerchfellbeschwerden...
Nä, watt hammer gelacht als mers wieder Luft inne Kiemen hatten...
Und eben darum verschlägts uns jedes Jahr an diese knifflige Stell' um erneut den "Fliegenden Lurch" zu küren. ....nicht mehr zu topfen, der letzte Durchgang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2013)

Jaja hast ja gesacht ich soll  mir mal de Vischos von de Soulridas angucken, da kam mir die braune Plörre gleich bekannt vor.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie's da am Wasserloch zugeht, wahrscheinlich fahren selbst die die's fahren könnten vor lauter Lachen die Stelle nie wieder weil se sich immer dran erinnern.

Is aber schon ein fluxig Kerlchen der Tobi wie der da so rüberdengelt. Man könnt meinen der hat bei den Köters gelernt


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2013)

An dieser Stell' mal eine Homage an den "Kommer'schen Köter" - ein Radfahrtalent wie's die Bikerwelt kaum mehr kennt! Woher kommer'ts? Als Zuzugsoase im Raum EU ist der Krahl Kommern so am Platzen das die "Genusshundeführer" (HuBeSitza ~ eigentlich nicht Rauswoller= Frau & Kind an WEICHnachten Haustier zugestanden aber Wunschbande bringt Tier nicht die natürlich Bewegung....) die nächstliegenden paar Meter Wald welche am nächsten anne ausufernde EiFaMiHau-Siedlung liegen (~EinScheissSchneisen) so rege bekötteln lassen vom armen Tier datt der aufrechte Biker schon hier S3 nach der STS/Singletrailskala abrufen können muss - daher gehört der aufrechte, bikende Köter zum findigsten watt die Bikewelt in NRW bewegt; Hut ab hier druff!!! Hier wird noch umgesetzt watt andere ab- oder ausgesetzt haben... (nitt so ernst nehmen, Hörr Hubi (ausser den erlesenen Fähigkeiten vonne besagten Truppe!) aber mittlerweile werden halt die Kinderspielplätze bei uns so beansprucht datt jeder 3. Haushalt datt Kind als "Stinky-Bill" auffe heimischen Abtrittmatte wiederfindet... Dann lieber kanadische Hütehunde mit auffen Trail, die könne auch noch 2 Schläuche tragen... LG, der Pete (Danke Hubert für die Recherche - Eckert iss auffe anderen Seite vom Brocken, da gehen mers mal schauen)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. März 2013)

Ich hoffe auf ein fluffig "Eckert-Vidscho" nach eurer Harzer-Rolle
Bis dahin immer fleiisig auf den Minenfeldern der Eifel üben


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2013)

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Lachs kriegste mal watt "Exklusives" zugespielt - nur im Liegen kucken und Hausarzt inne Nähe behalten....
LG, die Minensucherabteilung der JFFR, immer leicht "riechend"...


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2013)

Im gnadenlosen Gewichts-Tuning hat die Abteilung Attacke watt Feines ausbaldowert - Sattel? Wer sitzt schon druff wenn's um's nackte Überleben geht??? Isch jedenfalls nitt! Somit die (zugegebenermaßen sehr sexy ausgefallene) Sattelgedönskombo von SDG gegen den Hauslieferanten von ALDI eingetauscht - ein komfortables Polster aus 3cm Naturkork um übelste Schläge abzumildern - Mesdames, Meshommes: Cremant-de-Loire! 




...und wenn der Aufschlag plötzlich kommt = hatt ett dir die Fott verblombt!!! Aber der inne Flasche befindliche Siegerschampus verlässt immer noch unkontrolliert den Rahmen inne Region Tretlager, hier muss noch Jaffa-Tape ran... LG, der Pete, voll Abfluss-fixiert...


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2013)

Ladies! War doch nur Unfug! Die Regierung hatte ein Einsehen und dem Pete die Absenkbare von ihrem Downhiller übergangsweise spendiert...
wenn der Bereitschaftsarzt den Korken zum Knallen gebracht hat (iiiihhh...) geht datt ab....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. März 2013)

Speziell Petes Kommentar würde mich bei diesem [ame="http://vimeo.com/14568625"]Video[/ame] interessieren ... 

Auch die anderen Videos sind sehenswert!


----------



## yogi71 (23. März 2013)

War das heute ein Wind. Trotzdem eine lockere Runde mit Simon gedreht.


----------



## WhiteBandit (23. März 2013)

Naja Locker würde ich sagen ist Ansichtssache 
War gut und zu mindestens mal kein Regen oder Schnee ich bin schwer begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2013)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Speziell Petes Kommentar würde mich bei diesem Video interessieren ...
> 
> Auch die anderen Videos sind sehenswert!



DER hatt's druff...


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2013)

Heute hatten wir wieder alles.

Wind, Schnee, Eis, Matsch, Staub, Temperaturen zwischen Minus und Plus. 
Was will man mehr????????? Genau Sommer.

Trotzdem wieder schön. Guckst Du HIER











​


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2013)

Warum betet denn der Udo auffem letzten Pic? Der hat doch gar kein Fully! Ein harter König er da ist....


----------



## Ghosteye (26. März 2013)

Warum wohl.....um halt endlich eins zu bekommen...


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2013)

...weiter beten...


----------



## yogi71 (28. März 2013)

Morgen ca. 40km Tour ab Stotzheim Parkplatz (Nähe REWE) Los geht es um 10 Uhr. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. März 2013)

Neeeeeee nicht schon Wwieder Schnee. Und nu?


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2013)

IIIiiiiieeeeh! Fukujima! Weißes, total UNBEKANNTES Zeusch rieselt vom Himmel - mer packen Frau, Kind und Müsliriegel und tauchen in den Keller ab....


----------



## yogi71 (29. März 2013)

Wir haben beschlossen, dass wir fahren. 
@ Pete,  wann möchtest Du das Geschenk holen kommen. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## sinux (29. März 2013)

Tja Jungs, wir schreiben heute auch den 88. Januar


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2013)

Hallo Jungs kennt ihr das hier?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=621716

Da sollte man sich dran beteiligen. Ihr habt doch bestimmt einiges an Strecken von dort. Liest sich alles gut.

Grüße und schöne Ostern Micha


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2013)

Klasse gemacht und fein aufgepasst, lieber Micha!
Da sind unsere Datenhamster gefragt... Wäre ja eine dicke Chance im Eckchen um Heimbach was Offizieles zu bekommen.

Micha, kuck mal da:

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/ergebnisse/sendung.xml?rankingvalue=Aktuelle+Stunde

Samstag mal den DH-Beitrag über Malmedy von Freitag kucken, die Monsterbrücke wurde entschärft für Normalsterbliche!


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir haben beschlossen, dass wir fahren.
> @ Pete,  wann möchtest Du das Geschenk holen kommen.
> 
> Gruß  Jürgen



Sobald Fahrzeugkapazität mit Reserve vorliegt - wieviel Stauraum brauch icke? Bedankt an dieser Stell'!


----------



## yogi71 (29. März 2013)

140x200


Heute sehr schöne runde mit Udo von zuhause Richtung Kommern und Kall.
Am Ende 77,5km und 1052 HM. Was für ein Wetter! Ich will kein weißes Pulver mehr.
Ein paar trübe Fotos.


----------



## WhiteBandit (30. März 2013)

Da bin ich leider noch nicht fit genug für. Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2013)

Wer will mit uns auf Kaperfahrt fahren - es müssen Männer mit Bärten sein...





...Yogi und Hein und Klaas und Pitt - die haben Bärte, die fahren mit... Schönes Grünes, dass! ...und frohe Ostern an alles was da tammelt und flucht.... 
 @yogi: 140x200 nix demontierbar? Ein klares Übermaß, plane dann mit Onkels Hänger aus Großvernich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2013)

So Kinners das Wetter soll ja gut werden am Sonntag. Wer also nicht bei Sit mitfährt und Lust hat was zu springen. Hier gehts los:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13764

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (3. April 2013)

Bin auf einer Kommunion.


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2013)

...und mir hauen uns rein!!!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Dart (4. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...und mir hauen uns rein!!!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2013)

MEINE Augen sagen "Bling, Bling"...und alles ist vergessen! Die Gute hat mich vermehrt "unter'm Rahmen hervorgezogen" - weil der P. noch paar eloxale Juwelen unter'm Tretlager entdeckt zu meinen gehabt glaubte (!hier wird datt Wort gebeugt, liebe Lehrer/Innen)...Raus inne Wildbahn, keine Gefangenen!!!


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2013)

Reschpekt! 113 Sachen, Streckenrekord und datt auf weiße Prappe....

http://www.redbull.sk/cs/Satellite/...Bull-Zjazd-na-Doraz-POV-video-021243309486567

Da hatt' ich am Weißen Stein wohl zuviel Drift am Heck um damit konkurrieren zu können...sollte aber jeder mal gemacht haben: im Winterbetrieb mit'm Schemel anne Schlittens vorbei, denen fallen die Augen aussem Kopf!


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2013)

Yeah³! Sonntach! Son Tach! Frei! Filthies!!! Wir setzen mal das Motto frei nach'm FARIN URLAUB RACING TEAM: Lass ess wie ein Unfall aussehn.... Aufsatteln....


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2013)

Hingekriegt, den Unfall... Da hatt unser Schlaukopp (d. Verfasser! Anm. d. Verfassers) jedes noch so kleine Schräubchen auf Drehmomentoptimum gebracht und verSAGt bei de Gabel, der VerSAGer...(~Versägger)...Nachdem ordentlich auffem Hügel inne Flats getreten wurde fädelte Flat in Wurzel ein und die Gravitation nahm ihren Lauf... Da mers aber vom neuen Bike nitt lassen wollte ging beides in den hübsch sandigen mit Herbstblatt garnierten Filthyground. Mit der Pumpe vom hilfreichen Herrn Panzerbäcker und einem standfesten holländischen Collega wurde dann der Druck von mageren 50 (Körpergewicht eines Säuglings....) auf ordentliche 85 Luftomaten gesteigert; Problem gelöst!
Sehr schöner Tag mit sehr netten Leuten, bedankt an dieser Stell....
LG, der Pete...immer ein SAG Luft unterm Rahmen....

Bilder leider nitt - nach 3,5 Wochen Dienst musste jede Minute verlebt werden....Verzeihts mir!


----------



## AnjaR (7. April 2013)

Mensch Pete, musst Du das Material denn immer so ausreizen?
Aber stimmt, war ein super Tag in den Filthies mit tollen Mitfahrern (große und kleine FahrerInnen).
Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2013)

Fährt Danny McAskill jetzt auch RR?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=youtu.be

Hammerhai!

Dank an die Glessener Höhe für den Querlink!


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2013)

Für morgen hoffen wir das der Wetterbericht nicht recht hat!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (8. April 2013)

Wer nicht mehr weiß, wie Schnee aussieht guckt hier


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2013)

Mädels,

bin für heute raus! Es haben sich bei mir ein paar Kollegen aus UK angekündigt. Da schaffe ich es leider nicht. Sorry


----------



## sinux (9. April 2013)

@Ghosteye - wenn Du trotzdem fahren willst, ich hätte schon Lust. Wir können uns dann auch bei mir zuhause (EU-Süd) treffen, schick mir bei Interesse ne PN.


----------



## yogi71 (9. April 2013)

genau viel Spaß

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosteye (9. April 2013)

@sinux - sollte es nicht regnen bin ich gerne dabei!
Schick dir ne PN mit der Handy Nummer dann können wir so gegen 17:00Uhr mal kurz telefonieren.

Gruß

Udo


----------



## sinux (9. April 2013)

@Ghosteye, du hast ne PN...wir telefonieren gegen 17h

Es wird draußen schon wieder heller.....


----------



## Ghosteye (9. April 2013)

@sinux hier in der Eifel regnet es noch fleißig


----------



## sinux (9. April 2013)

@Ghosteye - hier (=Jülich) schifft es auch wieder.

Selbst wenn's aufhört ist mir das heute abend dann ne zu große Schweinerei, Matsch hatten wir in den vergagnenen Wochen ja genug.

Ich bin raus.....


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2013)

Yeeha - watt ein Wetter! Auf plötzliches Erscheinen von Freizeit mittags wurde die Gute mit Tourenplanung (Vorgabe: spontan, spaßhaft, bikegelagert und für die Kurze zu stemmen..ui, watt Vorgabe) betraut...mein femininer Tourencomputer "spuckte" daraufhin ein Profil aus watt der Kurzen wenig Chance auf Verweigern gab.... So geht Eltern heute; kurze Zitatensammlung: .....nur am Wasser vorbei.....Eis essen....Limo trinken..... erwartungsgemäß fiel der Zwerg auf die Schlaraffenlandnummer rein! (Gewissen muss man dabei aussschalten oder neu definieren....) Sehen mers hier den Start in den Alpen...




...nu, der Profi erkennt hier die Mainstreet von Kesselring - mittlerweile aber mit einer ordentlichen Haflingerdichte! Ett ging *noch* gut, die Brut hatte datt Fehlen von Gewässer neben dem Tretlager noch nicht mit der bevorstehenden Mammutaufgabe gekoppelt.......Das änderte sich rasch....Aufstieg zum Monte Ventoux (aus Kinderaugen sieht das Ding so aus...)




...wir waren ja auch irgendwie am Wasser, nur folgt datt den Höhenlinien selten bergauf......nu, irgendwie hatte die Schummelei bestanden...auf dem folgenden Einkehr-Pic scheint der Zwerg noch um folgende Höhenmeter zu BETTELN während der Verfasser dieser Zeilen zweifelt ob er jetzt "mit" oder "ohne" bestellt hat - Höhenmetervernichtung mit Nachwuchs kann schon mal doppelte Wegstrecke bedeuten und semmelt direkt in den Kreislauf...




...datt war aber auch ein Paarlauf von Motorbikern und PKWs nach oben, wir fürchteten schon die Kreidetafel "Erdinger iss alle!!!"...
natürlich flugs nach oben zum Gipfel-Pic....




...hier schauen mers doch noch relativ modebewußt freundlich und entspannt...datt kann auch anders: Liebes Eifel, bergiges - warum entstehen auf einem Trail abwärts vom Gipfel auch noch Puckel - die man bei ungeklärter Beweislage auch noch als "Zusatzberge" empfinden kann? Hier war jedenfall Spass am Ende - ein Gewässer nicht mehr in der Nähe - und die Eltern als Lügenbolde entlarvt:




...kennen mers ja aus dem WDR: *DA ISS NIX ZU MACHEN*! Da man aber um zu Tale zu kommen noch ein, zwei Puckel bepuckeln musste wurde kurzerhand der Lohnsklave im Gepäck aktiviert (siehe auch:~weak point/Spaßhaber, männliches/Kindsvater/der, der mitgelogen hat...),
hatte er nu' davon....




...hatter nu davon, die "Schieber, Schieber"-Rufe wurden immer lauter - haben uns aber immerhin noch ein Gipfel-Pic vom Hornberg eingebracht - rechtzeitig zum 2. Jahrgedächtnis für de über de Klippen gewehten Lieblingshandschuhe (umgangssprachlich~Heische) vom Pete...




...zwischenzeitlich hatte die Kurze einen Nosie hingelegt - die gemeinsame WG von Harvester und Wildsau hatten den Weg vom Steinerberghaus zum Hornberg in die Kategorie S-flutschig gehievt - man verzeihe daher den leicht grummeligen, den Eltern deutlich Mißtrauen vermittelnden Blick......und dann war's doch auch schon vorbei; zeigen mers, watt mer am besten können - Le Fott - kopflings ausgerichtet auf datt Gewässer&Eis (watt ja schliesslich versprochen war!!!)...




...hinterher, die Lady war sauer!

...ja,ja, Jugendarbeit ist aufwendig und fordert manchmal ein Gebahren fern der Wahrheitsfindung - aber wieder zu Hause war der Tag auf einmal klasse... ....bergauf doof... ...'ne Gondel aber nicht zu kriegen  und in Brück gegen 17 Uhr sagenhafte 28°! Was für ein Supertag, und endlich wieder mit nur *EINER* Klamottenlage Trails gesurft... LG, der Pete


----------



## Bleiente (14. April 2013)

Nee,
da muss ich kurz was richtig stellen
Rädchen fahren war spontan von mir erklärt, und


> ..nur am Wasser vorbei.....Eis essen....Limo trinken..


 das hab ich nur dem Pete gesagt, damit er um den Nachwuchs keine Angst kriegt.
Sprich!!!!! Einsatzgebiet wurde erst vor Ort kundgetan


----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2013)

Un flugs ist die Kurze groß und zieht in die weite Welt (so unsere)


----------



## Handlampe (14. April 2013)

Hey Pete, kann man dich eigentlich als Ghostwriter bekommen.

Wieder einmal herrliche Worte gefunden.


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2013)

Im Moment zieht die nur groß "Fresse"! (Ein Dank an die "Ärzte" für die lyrische Vertonung...)


----------



## Seelrider (15. April 2013)

Pete, 

köstlicher Bericht vom Famlienausflug mit passenden Bildern. Es ist immer ein besondere Freude, deine Zeilen zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Danke

Seelrider, der die Wege zum Erlebnis weiter sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2013)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Pete,
> 
> köstlicher Bericht vom Famlienausflug mit passenden Bildern. Es ist immer ein besondere Freude, deine Zeilen zu lesen und zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Nu, Aufbrechen mit multipler Damenzahl birgt immer ein Erlebnis - da sind Höhenmeter immer als Weg das Ziel... (...und der Herr [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS4fyxuFZvA"]Xavier Naidoo - Dieser Weg [Official Vide[/nomedia] ...hat das ja nur als Wegtip gemeint...)
jetzt sagt die bessere Hälfte auch gerade wieder datt sei nicht verdaubar...) Danke, lieber Thomas, für's Feedback - morgen mehr nach einem spezifischen Bachtal... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2013)

So - lang fokussiert stand heutlings die Wilde Endert auf dem Programm - vor 2 Wochen noch fast die Fingerkuppen abgefallen vor Kälte war ja Bombenwetter versprochen...Brohltal, Ahr und Komparsen lagen noch in dichtem Nebel, und die Bessere Hälfte unkte schon mer würden "nach Tastsinn" biken müssen.... nix da! Vor Ort in Cochem die 1a-Hilde-Kneef-Sehhilfe inne Himmel gereckt...





...hat soviel UV-Filter datte de ISS erkennen kannst - Wetter war primstens! Da jetzt gerade diverse Altersdiskussionen inne Foren losbrechen datt klare Bekenntnis: "Ett dominiert am Hang der Vater ~ und nutzt bergauf den Regio-Radler!" Irgendwie war auch hellblau und grün am Start - aber datt Fass machen mers jetzt nicht auch noch auf (Bis der Hubi grüne Ventilnippel präsentiert...) Also die Zossen in den Bus gehievt und in Ulmen ausspucken lassen - neben dem Ulmener Maar (37 Meter tiefstes Maar der Eifel) ging ett erst mal auffe Krempe vom Maar...












Mein Old-School-Garmin - paperbased! Beim Taleinstieg war schon registriert: Man würde Platz haben in Sachen Wanderdichte...
et voila - geht doch auch auf Papier zu finden...




...nach kurzer Zeit stand fest: ett würde ein Furteln und Brückeln werden, die Eifel hatte ihre Meisterarchitekten im Naturstyle aufgeboten...hier ein Urahn der menschlichen Bachquerung...fahrbar...




...und ein moosig-flutschiger Kollege neueren Baudatums...




...da kommt gefühlt auch alle 50 Meter Nachschub in Sachen Quellen runter...was für den Aquarien-Style der Wegoberfläche garantiert....




...da sind noch Fussabdrücke vom Franzos' von 1684 konserviert...,
"Furteln" - geilste Erfindung seit dem Shuttlelift! Swooosh.....




Der Pete hat 'ne neue Zahnklammer (*überhaupt* kein Spaß im Bild zu erkennen, gefälligst!) - Zum "Brückeln" nur: "Heiliger Jakob!".




...da war das AlphaMännchen aber gefordert - blieb jedoch im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten... *Watt nutzt der größte Federweg - wenn obendran ein Stümper klebt!* Hatter sich ja fein ausgedacht, der Fahrschüler!  Erst de Frau vorfahren lassen (welche sich eine vogelfreie Line den Hang runter wählte an der Rausch (Endertwasserfall), und tallings macht der Typ "de Rutsch"!




...neien - ich sach jetzt nix mit SAG ablesen, ett war ein stümperhafter, unverzeilicher Laieneinfeder-Fahrfehler vollpfostenhaftester Art! (Gesichtsausdruckauswertung: Zahnspange!!!) Jetzt war mers zünftig eingesaut und konnte watt riskieren; Bachquerungen alternativer Art ins Auge gefasst (~und wir gehn' auch über Wasser wenn da Brücken sind....)




...teils schon Zirkus Sarasani...




...war dann schon die Königsdisziplin "Furtelndes Hangeln" Dann mal unterhalb des Wasserfalls die Seite gewechselt zu Gunsten eines Singletrails, fette Landschaft!








...jawoll, auch datt Brückchen hatte den talspezifisch, charmanten Moosi-Drive!. Jetzt begann der Mühlenabschnitt, datt Tal hatte mal über 30 Stück....








...anne Göbels-Mühle angekommen festgestellt: die Eifel hat noch Wildkatzen! Allerdings mit untypischem Wegschmeissen von scheuem Verhalten wenn Milch für Kaffee ins Rund geschmissen wird...




...hier wird datt Tier gerade in Form geknetet für 'nen formidablen, unverwechselbaren Sattelbezug... Der blattlings gefederte Sturz hatte beim Autor Spuren hinterlassen; de begleitende Ärztin verordnete "Eigenurinbehandlung"....




...och, datt gibbet auch "mit ohne"? Direkt mal beim nächsten Ausritt de Trinkblase verkleinern, Rüdi Nehberg kann auch ohne.... Mit dem Erreichen der "Zivilisation" hat datt Pfädchen aber keinesfalls seinen Reiz verloren - kuckst Du hier Trifolium: Fels, Ente, Bach!




...teils handtuchschmal....




...dann war aber auch mal mit Handtuch alle - mal Gedanken machen die "Fatbar" gegen "Falt-Bar" auszutauschen...




...und teils waren die Stelle so knifflig, da fuhren mers wegen dem Aha-Effekt sogar nochmal zurück!




. Dann ging aber auch mit 'nem Milchkaffee (ohne Haustiger) in Cochem die Uhr alle, und mit paar ordentlich Schrammen und Zacken am Schienbein (die Brommbeerranke ist ein jahreszeitunabhängiges Obst...) wieder heimlings.... LG, der Pete, datt 180mm-Fallobst....


----------



## Bleiente (16. April 2013)

Nachtrag
Nach 11 Uhr gab es in Ulmen keine belegten Brötchen mehr, da die Mühlen der Endert nur Feiertags auf haben (auch Dienstags).
Den im Weg, der mit der Muschel aufm Kopf haben wir verschont,
dafür, die Katz passt primstens. Filzsattelbezüge schaffe ich auch in ner Kaffepause.


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2013)

.


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2013)

???

@all
unser Blog ist nur noch über den folgenden Link zuerreichen.

http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2013)

Hrglprps...


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2013)

Der liebe Gott hat doch noch ein Einsehen... Nach Sonntag/Steinerberg, Dienstag/Endert gab's heute nochmal Ahrtal! Da tät ich schon fast watt Freizeit an den Stuntbecker meines Vertrauens abgeben.... Nachdem ich vor kurzem füsslings/bikelos diverse Spaßhabers auf dem 6er passieren lassen mußte wurd' durch Kindergeburtstag ein episches Fensterchen offen... Erste Schlüsselblume auffe Teufelslei persönlich begrüsst; anschließend jagte mich die Guidine quer durche Landschaft datt ett eine Pracht war...




...nix gruschelt so schön wie Ahrschiefer unter de Stollen......die große humane Cantilever-2-Backen-Fott-Bremse kurz vorm Panikzuschnapp'...




...soll ja dein Bester Freund sein, die Bremse! Nu, für seinen eigenen Hintern sollte man schon watt Gefühl übrighaben.... Wenn der Hörr schon seinen Spaß hatte dann lässt Frau auch nix stehen...








...und dann nochmal das Ahrtal auf Rampage-Tauglichkeit bekuckt....
.




...da wurd' er dann doch zu übermütig.... und flugs gen Heimat geshuttelt...Was haben wir da Kleinod vor der Haustüre, ich bin immer wieder neu vonne Socken... Höflich simmer überall gewesen, und heute fast mehr BikerInnen gesehen als Wanderfreunde... Krönung waren ein Trifolium auffem Hornberg das den Trail hochschob; der Guide hat aber von seiner Cheffin Bescheid bekommen!...von wegen sich auskennen - und dann kommen mirs noch mit ordentlich Spaß "richtigrum"... ich könnt jetzt schon wieder los... LG, der Pete. Ach so, ja, die heimische Asservatenkammer konnte auch noch watt neumodisches Grünes ausspucken....nix war heute grüner im Ahrtal als die JFFR!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2013)

Weichflöte ! Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an deiner Ente und zieh die Stulpen aus bei dem Wettah ! Scheinst wohl ein wenig Backfen verwöhnt zu sein wa?
Was dem Stunt die Backstube is dir dat Krematorium !

Vom Stylefaktor her bist du jedenfalls ganz weit nach vorne gekommen, steht dir vielleicht nochn tick besser als die Deichkröten-Nationalfarbe !


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Weichflöte ! Nimm dir mal ein Beispiel an deiner Ente und zieh die Stulpen aus bei dem Wettah ! Scheinst wohl ein wenig Backfen verwöhnt zu sein wa?
> Was dem Stunt die Backstube is dir dat Krematorium !
> 
> Vom Stylefaktor her bist du jedenfalls ganz weit nach vorne gekommen, steht dir vielleicht nochn tick besser als die Deichkröten-Nationalfarbe !



Nix Stulpen - dreckelije Waden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nix Stulpen - dreckelije Waden!



Waden ? Wo ? Du meinst nichzufällig die zwei schwarzen Spazierstöcke die da unten raushängen oder ? Sowas taugt in Kommern höchsten um "de Promme fun de Bööm ze kloppe !"


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2013)

Hier tut mal Aufklärung not! Datt Urgenom vonne Kommersche Bevölkerung stammt von hutzeligen Bergtrollen ab... Da iss zwar alles dran - viel Naas, Äujelsche, Uuhre, Ärm un Beijn - ävver alles halt jett jestaucht wejen de fehlende Gipfelhüh in de Bleistollen! Bei uns wachsen mangels Stollen de Zitronen höher und de Keimzelle wächst rank&schlank! ...Jedoch: beim Rasieren se'n mer alle wieder gleich aus...
(nur: Eure Spiegel hängen halt bisschen tiefer) dä, do hässte....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2013)

So muss dat sein, ein hauen und stechen is das hier 
du labbes


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2013)

FRÜHJAHR! Da steht doch für jeden Fanatic die Neuheit auffem Programm! Da die klitzekleine JFFR natürlich wegen dem Klimaprotokoll ganz hart mit sich innet Gericht geht (...und nicht mal eben den Ozean überquert) wurde heute mal unter Auslassung vonne Sponsoren der Vor- und Nachteil diverser Standards hartherzig im Kasbachtal getestet... 
Shuttle ausse frühe Vorzeit vonne DB- Kommandobrücke!




Scheinbar wird fröhliches Gesöff im Ferkeltaxi serviert, die Stimmung brach ja förmlich "aus allen Wogen"....




Ein Faktum:
*20'*
Rachel Atherton war vergeben - die Nachwuchstesterin monierte eindeutig die Flaschenzugänglichkeit im Rahmen.... (Na, da können aber tausende Väter ein Lied drauf singen in Sachen Flaschenzugänglichkeit!)




Die natürliche Verweigerungshaltung - ein Quell der Generationen im Disput...




Natürlich wurd' auch in dem einen oder anderen Ex-Steinbruch geübt -
kuckst du Sea-of-Schmodder...




Nu, bei alle sieben Sinne beisammen ein ganz naturell Örtchen....
Bis zum "Auge Gottes" (Fertigbaukapellentyp Wotan-C)war der Zugriff auffe Trinkflasche dann gelungen...*




*...und als ett dann endlich durch diese hohle Gasse ging iss se dann auch versöhnt....:




Entfernter Fun in der 20'-Fraktion - Spass iss Größenunabhängig...*

29'* Die Königsdisziplin in einem der wenigen, gelungenen Schnappschüsse 




- 29er ist einfach zu schnell! Dicke Bikes haben definitiv auch Spass und knallen wie Lotte....




Hammerhai - die vollkommen neutrale Jury () meinte Spuren von Spaß zu erkennen und hat natürlich Urinprobe eingeleitet (Der bespaßte Baum wurde von Stihl-Technikern inne Forensik vonne Uni-Bonn mittlerweile bearbeitet...) Mer halten fest- geht ab wie Rakete!
*
26'*
Datt Mittelfeld konnte nur lustig und war daher sachlich nicht auswertbar - Personenbefragungen wegen dem persönlich beschränkten Grinsen kaum glaubhaft zu festigen...




...da war nix zu machen...
...zu diversen Wegfindungen durfte jede Fraktion 'ne Meinung haben...




...nu, 20' war da schon scheinbar locker, und die Entscheidung beschehrte uns schliesslich die Rinne Richtung Rhein die die Vorpics ermöglichte, Dank dafür! Die Summe der Erkenntnis: Man kann ein paar Tausend Euro Pedaliermaterial mit 7.99 Euro knechten




..man muss nur feste daran glauben...Brauerei macht frei... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2013)

Meine Waden brauchen Sonnnnnnne.

War sehr schön gestern! Dank an den Guide der nicht immer wußte wohin!


----------



## yogi71 (25. April 2013)

Schöne Runde mit Udo durch die Ville.Sehr staubig. Zum Schluss Kaffee Bei Pete Und Ente 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2013)

Auf die Frage "ob ich sie an den Haken nehmen dürfte?" reagierte die Gute etwas unentspannt......nachvollziehbar, aber Ergebnis bejaht sah so aus...




Bike, selbstständig bergauffliegend...datt liebt die Gattin, da hatte der Pete wieder gepunktet.......und hintendran noch enn Bikepark, Haach?!












Vor der Fotostreck ist der Volontär aber erst mal traditionell aus dem Stillstand ins links beheimatete Fichtenwäldchen gefallen... ohne Gefahr und ohne Kommentar, ganz großes Baumschubserkino! Arme Fichten! Dank einer querenden Aachener Bikerin wissen mers jetzt aber: NewSchool heißt das: "Trailchecken"! Der Checker gab fortan sein Möglichstes...








Nu, ordentlich steil iss da schon, und gegen den traditionsgewachsenen Boden von Vati Rhein sind die Maasmecheler "Kunst-Klütten-Hügel" 'ne ganz andere Adresse - hier geht's auf Schieferböden schon mal zu wie der "Ritt auffe Rasierklinge"...
Zwischendurch noch eine Durftmarke gesetzt im Ristorante Vier-Seen-Blick mit der Kombibestellung von Rabarberkuchen (homemade!) mit Bockwurst - so sind 'se, die Biker.....
und noch mal in die örtlichen Wanderverbindungen reingespingst....




...der Hunsrück blüht mit jeder Menge Wildkirschen, soll er mal fein weiter tuen; jeder Tag Sommer schmälert den Winter! LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (28. April 2013)

10 Uhr ab Ramersbach. Mal schauen wie es wird. 

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## surftigresa (28. April 2013)

Hi Pete,

was ist denn das für ein Bikepark?

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2013)

Hi Melli! Das ist Boppard, die Heimstrecke von Amir Kabbani. Bei dem Pensum was Du über den Globus verteilt schon hinter Dir hast sicher fahrbar! Jedoch: der Slopestylepark vom Amir hat diverse Holztables bis zu 4 Meter hoch - da trollen wir uns lieber auf die Freeridestrecke....

http://bikepark-boppard.amirkabbani.com/index.php

Talausgangs gibt's den Sessellift für wieder aufwärts; fährt seeehr entschleunigt wieder nuff... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2013)

Du kriegst die Motte(n)!  In dem Fall Motte Zehnbachhaus unterhalb von Schmidtheim (Motte: Vormittelalterliche Fliehburg in die bei anrückendem Gesocks - Kelten, Normannen, Zeitungsdrücker - die wertvollen Sachen gerettet wurden und nur de fiese Schwiegermutter bei Haus und Hof blieb um mitte Haare auffe Zähne zu verteidigen...)




Nu, fliessen Wasser scheinen 'se ja gehabt zu haben....




Nö, gefuttelt - alter Wasserturm zur Versorgung der Dampfloks am Bf Blankenheim Wald, mittlerweile gut versteckt im Wald...
Mittlerweile kann mers schon erkennen das einige Grundsätzlichkeiten vonne Jugend angenommen werden - hier frei nach dem Motto: wo de hinkuckst da landeste dann auch - Blick schön auf den umfahrenen Sauenpfuhlausgang...




...und auch sonst: immer dranbleiben - das läbsche Stück Holz im folgenden Pic ist ja immer hin fast 1/3-Kinderreifen....




...sieht doch wie die pure Freude aus, gelle?! Hat sich der Fotifant jedoch so auffe Jugend konzentriert datt er von durchrauschender Gattin nur noch de "Killerwade" draufbekam - Stümper, Elender! (zu Haus bestimmt Haue!)




...da passt dann auch der alte Fliegenschreck der Römer - überall wo normalo-Vergänglich nitt drann sollte direkt mal 'ne Medusa eingemeisselt!...die iss aber auch "unansprechend"....




...hinter so 'ner Quelleinfassung kommt bestimmt nur noch stilles bis gewesenes Wasser raus.... (hat ja scheinbar Akne und Errosion gleichzeitig erlitten...) 
In Sachen Tourismusförderung hat datt kleine Örtchen Urft den Vogel abgeschossen und die Black-Mamba vom Phantasialand schamlos kopiert - Urft boomt, Collegas!




...und im Fußgelege der Tourischleuder noch Steinbruch nebst Pumptrack gesichtetet - fein, fein!




Natürlich auch noch für den garstigen Harz () die "Human-Lawine" austariert - eine Region mit 4 Wochen Frühling/Sommer/Herbst und dem Rest vom Jahr Winter benötigt "Flutschtraining"...




Ein weiteres Mal die Urft bereist, mit der Kleinsten aber nicht komplett zu machen (Quelle: Dahlemer Binz, Ende - nu ja, irgendwie im Stausee) - aber wer dann querlings von Kloster Steinfeld und Marmagen die Pfädchen kommen sieht weiß: die Kurzen gehen irgendwann ins Pfingstlager! LG, der Pete (wieder mal bereichert über Eifelbräuche: die most-drunken-boys vonne "Maigesellschaft" tragen den Baum durche Straße mit Blasmusik im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten...Holy Moly - nächstes Jahr den Frühschoppen nach dem Umzug - ich hatte bis dahin auch noch kein laufenden Bäume gesehen und trau mich nitt mer in den Wald!)


----------



## 19malibu92 (2. Mai 2013)

Lange nichts mehr von mir hören lasen.
Wollte mal nachhören ob schonmal jemand von euch mtb Strecken entlang der Nordschleife kennt.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2013)

Allgemeine Infos:

http://www.nuerburgring.de/tourismus/reisen-ausfluege/tagesausfluege/mountainbiking.html
http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...pertrail-nuerburgring-nordschleife/a8603.html
Supertrail ? Naja !

GPS-Tracks:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xaytgcemfegasucz
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=veiotstwfupayjva
Wobei Steilstrecke nehmen die beide nicht mit die Weichflöten !


----------



## Ghosteye (2. Mai 2013)

Da gibt es eine ausgeschilderte Strecke die Rund um die Nordschleife geht. "NR.1"
Start empfehle ich in Adenau (Radsport Breuer) von da aus geht es zuerst mal ordentlich Bergauf, lässt sich aber gut fahren. Ich fahr da am liebsten wenn VLN Rennen ist. Negativ sind dann nur die vielen Fußgänger. Wer nicht so gern diesen Trubel mag sollte vorher in den Veranstaltungskalender schauen. Die Privatfahrer sind aber auch immer recht interessant.

Gruß

Udo


----------



## 19malibu92 (2. Mai 2013)

Super danke 
Hatte im inet verschiedene aussagen gefunden zu der Strecke.
Ich denke ich fahre in der Woche und schauen den turi Fahrten zu


----------



## Ghosteye (3. Mai 2013)

Fährt am Sonntag jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Mai 2013)

Ich leider nicht. Bin auf einem 90sten Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2013)

Sei froh das es noch nicht dein eigener ist !


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. Mai 2013)

So wie ich mich fühle könnte das aber sein


----------



## 19malibu92 (4. Mai 2013)

Diesen Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, aber wie schaut es nächstes Wochenende oder am Donnerstag aus?

Gruß Manuel


----------



## Ghosteye (4. Mai 2013)

Von Mittwoch bis Montag ist Harz angesagt!!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2013)

Teils sogar Harz IV je nach Einkommenslage...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte gern so ein Hüpf Vidscho wie hier:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19633
Nur in JFFR Besetzung ! ++Bitte Bitte ++


----------



## Ghosteye (4. Mai 2013)

Hey Pete da verwechselst Du aber was, das eine ist Harz und das andere Harzen!!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern so ein Hüpf Vidscho wie hier:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19633
> Nur in JFFR Besetzung ! ++Bitte Bitte ++



Wir bemühen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir bemühen uns.



Na wenn das kein "reinfall" wird


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir bemühen uns.


 @_yogi_: Der Hubert weiß garnitt watt er da für'n Fass aufmacht.... Traditionell beginnen die JFFR-Mehrtagestouren mit dem Wegschmeissen von wichtigen Schrauben - meist am Hinterbau plaziert.....der sackt dann erst mal ein...(SAG?!) bis die Schraube sich wieder einfindet oder Ersatz beschaffen wird...immer ein großes, vielgeliebtes Getöse im Haufen - bis es den Lacher selbst erwischt... @Hörrn Hubi: natürlich gibbet DIESE Videos - aber aus Rücksicht auf den jeweiligen Veranstalter können die nur im Untertischverkauf bestehen - sind einfach zu GROB für die breite Palette...Wir überlegen mal 'nen "Herrenabend".... LG, der Pete, Harzfan...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder Tendenzen Richtung Sommer!Narzissenblüte kann man im Perlebachtal in Reihe 47 mit Platzkarte geniessen....für den Landschaftsliebhaber sei hier aber mal der Lac de Büttgenbach angedacht - sieht bisschen aus wie Krausberg, Ahr und Konsorten ob des wilden Wetters im Hohen Venn - lädt aber die BioBatterie vom Verfasser nachweislich in Cyberspacegeschwindigkeit wieder auf! Der Rundweg (spöttische 10 Km, da muss man quasi am Seeufer rumlümmeln um auf Zeit zu kommen....) ist keine Forstautobahn, wer den Rursee satt hat wird hier definitv fündig...





...datt Gelbe hinterm 5-fach-Stacheldraht sind Narzissen! (nur der Ordnung halber...) ...ansonsten hat der "Rundweg" den netten Beigeschmack nicht Forstautobahn zu sein - es reicht teils gerade so für Gegenverkehr....auf dem Must-have-Stegtrail hat die Jugend dem belgischen Meister Ed van Shredd schon eine Radlänge abgenommen...




......und in der Fortsetzung erwischt die Blitze noch datt "Kommer'sche Kantenkinn" - da weiß der AltBiker: Da iss nix zu machen!.




...Bei der Konditionssteigerung bei de Jugend "muss ich langsam beatrixen".... Auf jeden Fall hat die Kurze nach einigen "Race-Ansagen" (..."Ed van Shredd gehen in der entscheidenden Berganfahrt die Körner aus" -begleitet von Hollywood-fähigem "Hechel, hechel") den See in Rekordzeit umquert und erstbeschwommen, Chapeau! LG, der Pete - und jetzt sollen hier gefälligst "spektakuläre" Harzthemen folgen...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2013)

@hubi: de schwarzen Streichholzbeine sind fott!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe es, un siehe da.... was für stramme Fleichkeulen !


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2013)

Warum denk' ich bei der Eifelaner Prosa immer an "Gemischten Aufschnitt"?....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2013)

Huch, 20.15 Uhr und ich denke ich hab die Gasleitung offen...
kuckt der hier bei sinkender Sonne über die Dachrinne....








Höflich wie mer sinn flugs de Hofbeleuchtung eingeschaltet.......war der Bordcrew aber scheinbar zu risky (na, die hätten wir schon versorgt...) und nach 20 Minuten hin- und hergedrifte eierte der Riesenlolly dann übers Schlossparkstadion (letzte Chance auf 'ne ordentliche Landung damit vertan...)...








...in den weitaus teureren Landebahnbereich Schloßpark Augustusburg, ab 17 Uhr geschlossen und Eigentum vom LVR - datt werden Landegebühren wie auffem Köln-Bonner-Flughafen... sind dann in halber Höhe der majestätischen Parkkastanien eingeparkt und an herabgelassenen Seilen von kräftigen Polizisten auf die nächste Parkwiese manövriert worden....20.55 h - The Eagle has landed....




...hui, nochmal Schwein gehabt.... Die Kinder fandens toll, ich soll jetzt öfter einen landen lassen...Großstadt, watt spannend....
Datt sollste mal mit dem Bike machen, nach 17 Uhr in den Park - WIR kämen in Handschellen raus.....


----------



## mscharf (8. Mai 2013)

> Na wenn das kein "reinfall" wird



Also... wer auf Stein hüpfen kann.....

...der darf auch mal REINFALLEN........

Fahrt Euch schon mal warm. Morgen kommen die beiden Michels. Dann ist Schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2013)

*JFFR/Harz Tag 1 *

Auch dieses Jahr hat mich KÃ¶nig JÃ¶gi der Erste in den Harz mit eingeladen und ich konnte dem Aufruf nicht wieder stehen. 
Also Rad und mich in den Harz gebracht Mittwoch Nachmittag sind wir pÃ¼nktlich am Hotel angekommen. 
Der Lustige Pete  samt Anhang wurde unterwegs ebenfalls gefunden und die Zeit blieb noch um eine kleine Runde zu drehen.
Schnell den Brocken raufgeschummelt 





...dem KÃ¶nig eine raffinierte Falschinformation mitgeteilt  ging es auch schon los. Eine Abfahrtsvariante wurde getestet





mit nur geringen Erfolgt im ersten drittel ,wollen man uns nicht so richtig vorbeilassen. 









Unten ging es dann aber immer besser. Die Runde wurde abgeschlossen und wie der Zufall es wollte 3 min nach Eintreffen wieder am Hotel tauche der KÃ¶nig samt Gefolge auf. 
AbendÂ´s wurde das âRittermalâ aus Griechisch zu uns genommen und Tag 2 durchgeplant.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

*JFFR/Harz Tag 2*

Tag zwei Stand im Fokus weiteres Gefolge vom Reich einzusammeln die auf dem Weg zu uns fuhren. 
Die Runde wurde vor der HaustÃ¼re gestartet und Ã¼ber Trails schrauben wir uns nach oben, 





hier und da wurde natÃ¼rlich verweilt um auch nachher ein Foto fÃ¼r dieKing-News zu haben. 





Oben angekommen muss der Gaul welcher an LeseschwÃ¤che leidet die Wegbeschreibung eingetrichtert werden





Es wurde sich in Richtung Klippen aufgemacht , und auf Inbesitznahme natÃ¼rlich nicht verzichtet.





Am KÃ¶niglichen GewÃ¤sser vorbei wartete der Wurzelberg auf uns.





Ãber FABÂ´s ging es zum Flutgraben, 
herzlichâ¦.





AnschlieÃend wartete ein Regenguss auf uns ,





aber das Gasthaus wo das restliche Gefolge auf uns wartete lies sich blicken.Frisch gestÃ¤rkt machte sich der KÃ¶nig mit dem Rest des harten Gefolges auf den RÃ¼ckweg,


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

*JFFR / Harz Tag 3*

Heute stand Mission Brocken auf dem Programm quasi der König im Harz. 
Also wurde sich fertig gemacht





,und über Trails nach oben geschraubt 





bis zur Hütte 





hier kurz pausiert ging es ab hier stetig Bergan. Das Zwischenziel wurde erreicht 





wo mansch einer Ballast abgeworfen hat. (Pete interner)





Aber der Weg war noch lange und das schlimmste Stück wartete auf uns. 
Die Betonrampe schien endlos zu sein, aber auch die wurde bewältigt. 





Auf dem Weg nach oben erblicken wir die Bahn und auch das Aufkommen an Personen nahm ständig zu 





Ein letzter Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg zum Gipfel wurde eingelegt.





Oben angekommen wurde auch hier der Brocken eingenommen. (Gipfelfoto wird nachgereicht)





Frisch gestärkt machte sich der Hofstab in Richtung Trail´s , 





das Grinsen kerne schnell zurück in die Mitfahrer.





Ein letzter Boxenstopp eingelegt und den Rössern ebenfalls etwas Erholung gegönnt, 





wurde der Märchenweg angesteuert. Immer wieder sehr schön.





Um den See ging es wieder in Richtung BettenBurg


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

*JFFR / Harz Tag 4 (Teil_1)*

Durch den Kraftakt von gestern bildete der König kleine Gruppen und lies die Zügel etwas schleifen. 





Nach der Gruppenaufspaltung kreise eine 5 Mann starke Rittergefolgschaft  um den König und begleitete Ihn hinauf zum Wurmberg , wo er *Ihn* erschlagen musste
Auf dem Weg dorthin erspähte die Vor(bei)hut merkwürdige Verteidigungsanlagen.





Zuerst über 8 wurde das Biest anschließend über eine 18-25% Rampe immer weiter in die Enge bzw, auf den Berg getrieben. Dies natürlich nicht Kampflos , was die Gruppen immer weiter aufsprengte .Oben angekommen





musste der König sämtliche Kriegstaktiken auspacken um das Moster zu erlegen. 









Durch totalen Körpereinsatz haben wir dem Biest den Schrecken genommen und um Schluss hatte es der König mal wieder geschafft, aber diese Schlacht hatte auch Verluste zu beklagen 2 Ritter sind dem Monster zum Opfer gefallen, wären die restlichen vier sich aufmachten um das nächste Königreich zu befreien.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2013)

Holla, Harz im Anflug...Richtung Braunlage fliegend (Abteilung Früheintreffer) fokussierte datt Auge 2 Gestalten auffe Terasse von der Alten Sägemühle kurz vor Braunlage im Vorbeiflug! Kettenfresser alias Sven und Collega Süßstoff alias Frank doktorierten schon an den Folgen einer erlittenen Currywurst herum und kamen mit ins Boot. Da wir (Pete, Antonie und Ann-Katrin) somit schon mit 5 Köpfen verfrüht da waren kam der auffe AB vor Göttingen getheserte Plan B zum Zug! Durch einen unglücklichen Zwischenfall (kaum klärbar) fiel der Pete samt Bike inne vorletzte Brocken-Nuff-Bahn - und datt mit Bike und gültigem Ticket und innet Gepäckabteil - kaum zu glauben....




...da mußten die armen, wartenden Tröpfe natürlich hinterher - wer weiß watt dem sonst noch passiert wäre!!! Brocklings angekommen wurde schonmal statistisch datt obligatorische Foto geübt,
hier natürlich nitt in Teamkombi, quasi inne Trainigxbuxe gedreht....




...so, hatte datt schonmal gepasst! Der Brocken war Mittwochs definitiv voll erlebbar, vielleicht 200 Personen auf der Kuppe verteilt...datt sollten wir anders kennenlernen... Da man schonmal gegen alle geltenden Regeln und Gesetze verstossen hatte...da könnte man...da doch so spät....und keine Socke zu sehen....; Yep - wir nahmen das "E"




...ging hinterm freundlichen, manuellem Infosystem inne Tiefe - und datt waren Brocken, Kollegen! Ein Stieg um Riesen blutige Knie zu bescheren - und erst recht der ausgeschwärmten (nicht "aufgewärmten" da Brockenbahnuser...) Freundesgruppe technischer Bergaberlebnisse...
Im 1. Drittel waren die Felsen vielleicht Spielwiese für die MacAskills dieser Welt oder Harzer Trailhexen - wir buckelten schön die Schemel bis in Etappe 2 - hier begann datt Terrain Freunde zu finden
erst noch THE ONE & ONLY LINE suchend....




...fein diskutiert noch WinWin-Situationen herbeigeredet.... brach kurze Zeit später alles aussem Ruder - quasi Sekunden später machte Jeder watt er wollte - selbst der uns anbefohlene schützenswerte Sven
brezelte seine eigene Line zusammen (dabei kriegen wir doch mit der halben Kölner Bucht Ärger wenn DEM watt passiert....)




...der Könisch Yogi hat sich schon watt bei gedacht bei seine *"diktatorischen Monarchie"*.... da kann jeder sagen watt er will, aber recht hat nur der Blaublütige.... (isch Schleimer...)...die Truppe hatte nu ihr Geläuf gefunden, Spassomanie, Ungehorsam und geile Trails taten das ihrige datt vor Frohsinn gar gehüpft wurde....








...wie die Jungkühe nach dem harschen Winter beim ersten Stallverlassen......danach Rückkehr zur Erde und wahrscheinlich höchste Zeit datt der König eintraf - noch eine Stunde mehr Spaß und er hätte 'nen funktionierenden Betriebsrat vorgefunden...
...mehr davon als 2. Tag unter bewährtem Regime vom Könisch, der Pete!


----------



## Bleiente (12. Mai 2013)

Gerade Videos gelugt. 
Da sach ich doch nur. Dank an den Frank.
Und an Swenni die Fotos sind der Renni
Ich war diesmal leider sowas von drückerfaul


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2013)

Na toll und ich mit meinen tausend Fotos und Videos? Klar vergessen wie immer

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## mscharf (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war diesmal leider sowas von drückerfaul:love:[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Wattn Glück
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2013)

Ihr MÄDCHEN!...gerade so subkontruktives Gewäsch kann ich noch gebrauchen um dem Svennie standesgemäß hinterherzuhecheln inne Berichterstattung! Also: hinne, die Preziosen des Harz:
Die "Rückkehr des Königs" kam gerade recht, die hüpfenden Kühe wurden eingenordet oder beschwert, kuckste hier...





...zwei vorne, zwei hinten, seitenversetzt - so soll's aussehn'! ...und im Gegensatz zu Frau Kanzlerin ganz mutig Frauenquote!...alleine hier zwei inne Spitze!




...die ewig gestrigen scheiterten anne Bode inne Thematik "Bachquerung"...




...feuchten Fusses hat der Azubi datt Bachbett verlassen, 2013 fordert andere Herausforderungen.... ...die Bande nochmal ordentlich "eingespeicht" war danach warmes Nougat in Königs Hand...




weiter...der Harz, Wasser satt, sollte später auch noch gespürt werden...




...schön allemal...diverse Zwischenpassagen vertrieb sich der König die Zeit mit Hatz von Gastbikern...








da hatte die fahnenführende Abteilung abber ordentlich Spaß bis zum feierlichen Zwischenstopp: Gentleman, present the Flagg!




...ein Wohlgefühl wie in Nero's Bettstatt - aber: Hangwinde unterschätzt!...




...wo sind 'se hinne??? Aus der Wand gerettet hatte datt königliche Geschemels keine grüne Plakette, da ist die Harzverwaltung bärenhart:




...nach Kautionszahlung den Yogi wiederempfangen, Snapshots vom Wege Richtung Einfang der fehlenden UR-JffR'ler... Ein Einheimischer/Immi, sehr überrascht...




...und ein frisch gejagter Paparazzi, garnicht sooo schlecht gelaunt....





...nu, tallings bikend öffnete Vati Harz mal ganz ordentlich seine Pforten und schüttete uns die Stiefel bis anne Krempe zu... lustige AntiRegenVerkleidungen inklusive... im Tal angekommen die beiden fehlenden Kettenglieder eingesammelt...








...ausser Currywurst und Kroketten noch präsent:




Papparazi an einheimischen Gemüsen - quasi Harznationalspeise!

Anne Talsohle erklärte sich Mischi M. aus D. bereit den fortführenden Heimweg selber inne Hände und datt Ritzel zu nehmen - wohlgesonnene Compagneros nahmen ihn daraufhin inne Mitte in einer mit Fäkalworten nicht zu beschreibenden Bergetappe...




...End of days: hier hatten defitiniv viele Personen Spaß, und darum geht datt Dingen ja! LG, der Pete, hinterherhechelnd Tag 3. (after the Svennie...)


----------



## Bleiente (13. Mai 2013)

> Na toll und ich mit meinen tausend Fotos und Videos? Klar vergessen wie immer


Natürlich nicht!
Dachte nur, mach ein bischen Mitarbeitermotivation.
Und, 
Chefs bekommen doch in vertikalen Strukturen normaleweise kein Lob.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2013)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht!
> Dachte nur, mach ein bischen Mitarbeitermotivation.
> Und,
> Chefs bekommen doch in vertikalen Strukturen normaleweise kein Lob.


Genau, seit wann gibbet "von-unten-auffe-Omme"?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2013)

Als heuer das letzte Brötchen gegessen, die letzte Tass Kaffee geleert und die letzte Serviette anne verschmierte Schnute vorbeigeführt war liefen die Alibiwerte gegen Null: Tagesmission Tag 3:




...der Kotzbrocken! Die Begeisterung kannte keine Grenzen mehr...() und der König liess an Ärztes statt eine Entschuldigung nach der anderen in Sachen Arbeitsverweigerung wie Seifenblasen zerplatzen.......alles musste nuff - allein aus Eigenmotorik getrieben....
Anfangs erst mal ein Pic für die Historie - 3 Gründungsmitglieder der JFFR, ein Alters- und Trikotquerschnitt ausse grünen Hölle hervorbrechend...hat mers nitt alle Tage, muss festgehalten werden...




...erst mal das Bodetal (Marke ruppig & knuffig, hier steht gefühlt jeder 5. Stein gegen die Laufrichtung) herauf zum Dreieckigen alias Dreckigen Pfahl...
Amerika hat Mount Rushmore, der Harz Micha & Svennie...




...mit Verlaub, diese Fressen verdienen in Stein gemeisselt zu werden!...am Pfahl festgestellt datt die Nationalparkverwaltung in Kombi mit Herrn Specht ein Gegengift zum Dixi-Büdchen erarbeitet hat: Kuckst Du-
Latrinenbaum mit 4 Urinalen! 




Das unterste Loch vermutlich für den "knieenden" Biker kreiirt - recht hübsch auch der Haken im oberen Baumbereich für alles watt Biker so beim Geschäft nitt braucht....
Wohlan, es harrte die heißgeliebte, progressiv steigende Parabel unter den Wanderwegen auf die Stollen, der Kolonnenweg...:kotz:




...watt hammers den vermisst!.... 2.1er-Bereifung schlucken die Betonmuster flüssig weg und machen die Psyche richtig gängig...nach gefühlten 1.650 Durchsackern beim Aufstieg hat man dann den Goetheweg erreicht; hier quert die ölbefeuerte ÖPNV-Variante den Weg...




...und spätestens hier (wir erinnern uns des menschenleeren Brockens des Scoutingteams am 1. Tag....) wurde klar: die JFFR hatte einen Maulwurf versehentlich mit Info gespeist - alle Kranken und Lahmen kamen auf den Brocken um das Team-Eintreffen zu feiern....




...ein Hammer! MTBs, RRler, Pferdefuhrwerke und Normalosterbliche dicht an dicht - so fühlt sich der Mont Ventoux wahrscheinlich an bei der TDF... hübsch ordentlich eingereiht Grüppchen gebildet und Gipflings durchpedaliert konnte die Flagge gezeigt werden, im Vordergrund ein "gefallenes Mädchen"...




(hier iss aber auch fett ORANGE auffem Gipfel, Reschpekt!)...ordentliche Rundumsicht bei wechselnder Bewölkung war kein Thema, 
man konnte an Ost- und Nordseeküste de Heringspreise lesen....(Zitat Wiki: Vom Brocken kann man bei guten Sichtbedingungen bis zum Köterberg im Weserbergland sehen....und ich dachte der liegt in der Eifel...)








...ei horsch emmal - datt ganze Horchpostengedöns nebst versagter Sylvesterrakete steht immer noch oben rum....




...der JFFR-ler war vorbereitet und hatte die eine oder andere Performance am Mann - Spitzenreiter war unbestritten der fluchende Schoof als "Gleis-3-König" - ganz tolle Krone!!!




...hier wird der Begriff "Helmlampe" neu definiert......
definitiv mussten mer aber schleunigst aus den Menschenmassen raus,
ab gings über Torfhaus Richtung Hopfensäcke - datt Steingedöns hinter unserer 007-App mit Kamera...




Richtung Märchenweg - mittlerweile leider ordentlich zerfahren, datt Eingangspic gibt aber den Durchschnittswasserstand auf dem Trail glaubwürdig wieder....




...nicht ohne zuvor noch einmal den Rössern Wasser am Oderteich geboten zu haben, die kommen aber auch matt daher...




...und immer wieder schön; manche Pics haben einfach eine gewisse Zeitlosigkeit.... Die Rollen von Waldorf & Stadler sind bei der JFFR einfach *besetzt*:




...hach......festzuhalten bleibt: unsere getreulich fotografierende Hofesspeerspitze ist ob des "Knippsens" rar auffe Bilders; die Jugend hat wacker den Brocken geknackt; und auch Sachen, die man verschärft öfter angeht können immer wieder neue, erlebenswerte Momente generieren - Ride on, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2013)

Wer hat denn heute Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Ab 18 Uhr in Stotzheim Parkplatz!


----------



## Ghosteye (15. Mai 2013)

Heute kann ich leider nicht aber wie siehts denn mit Pfingstmontag aus?


----------



## Sueßstoff (15. Mai 2013)

Pfingstmontag ginge bei mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Habt ihr auch noch alle das Grinsen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im Gesicht? Es geht einfach nicht mehr weg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

War ein wunderbarer Kreuzzug mit dem König Yogi und seinen Knappen....
immer wieder gerne....


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2013)

Datt Ende einer Bringschuld naht...
Tag 4. - Der Spreu vom Weizen-Effekt....
Eigentlich angedacht den Bikepark zu rocken - da stellte sich heraus: Braunlage hat paar Euromillionen inne Tasche bekommen um a) einen Bewässerungsteich auffe Kuppe vom Wurmberg zu plazieren - nitt schlimm.. und b) latürnich die daraus folgenden Schneekanonen in den Hang einbauen zu müssen - wirklich schlimm! Gefühlte 15 Schneekanonen mußten eingebaut werden, der Bikepark war inne mitte quasi getrennt und nitt nutzbar - Ergebnis: 2 Fraktionen - eine hangelte per Gondel hoch, die andere die unspassbarste Rampe seit Christi Gedenken bergauf - volles Programm!
Im Ankommen ein Original: Nein! Das Offensichtliche meint der Biker mitnichten - hoher Finger bedeutet: Handyempfang optimelli!!!





1. Alles Gemeinsam! Ich geh' da runter...
Braunlage tut definitv was für den Schwung der Biker, siehe hier: Schwungturm...




...nein, nein, ist die Wurmbergschanze - mit dem Bike geht's da bis in die alten Bundesländer... der rechte Weg beginnt mit der Droppbatterie...




...ist recht fett und steigert sich im Fortverlauf - war aber nicht gegeben wegen Baustelle, somit 2 Fraktionen gebildet:
a) Biken um des Bikens Willen - Programm vom Könisch um die Wolfswarte... ein formidables Ding mit Schweissaustausch:




...satt Tortur watt den Höhenausgleich anging - was für den Techniker! Grob die Richtung vor...




Anbei der Grafikbeweis für de Helden...!




...und ein kleiner Tätigkeitsnachweis weils so heftig war...




...the Incredibles! Die Grafik vom Garmin erschöpft sich fast in Anfahrtsmetern... Und nu, Teil 2. - Die Spassfraktion die vor lauter Gondelgutscheinen nicht mehr wusste wohin mit sich...Erstlings noch die zerteilten Downhills bestritten stand fest: Da sind noch 3 Abfahrten drin für mehr....
Variante 1: Kolonnenwege...lecker!




...die Dinger wachsen natürlich langsam zu, aber ein Pfund Spaß ist hier allemal drin...




na, siehste! Die restlichen Abfahrten haben mers uns auf das vorhandene Altwegenetz konzentriet - ganz großes Kino:












Spass par Exellence! ...und wie wir wieder einmal erfahren durften,
jede Trainingseinheit iss gut für die Praxis:
Pete's Steppin Swan vom Vorjahr hat sich ausgezahlt... Nachdem der Büttel auffe Brücke erfahren durfte datt Leichtigkeit sich nitt auszahlt -
unterm Künni klappte die vermaledeite Brücke noch tadellos...
Voila - so geht Looser heute:
1) Herantasten anne Übergangsstelle mit wenig auffe Rippen:




Semiprofessionelles Abrollern im Angesicht des Untergangs...




...im Nächsten Moment will datt Hinterrad noch mal 'nen skeptischen Blick auffe Situation werfen...




Da verliessen Sie ihn.... - nu ein Zyklus der für sich selbst zählt...
















Der altbekannte Schwanen-Stepschritt hatte die Haut gerettet - warum taucht der Biker so begeistert ein?  Kleiner Kompromiss mit dem
Naturpark Harz - wenn ich schon mal unten bin schau ich nach de Verwurzelung vonne Blaubeeren! Wir merken uns: Bachqueren war gestern - 2013 ist das Jahr des WIPPENS!



...jede Liga auf Ihre Kosten gekommen und jederzeit wieder, Chapeaux! LG, der Pete und Überzeugungstäter, wir lieben Harz und hassen teuer...


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2013)

Am 4. Harztag ging es nach dem  Aufstieg zum Wurmberg, der für einige etwas zu hart war,







 in die schnelle Abfahrt im Bikepark.

 Einfach herlisssssch


Mit ein paar treuen Gefolgsleuten ging es dann nach einem leckern Currywurst-Pommesmahl Richtung Magdeburger Weg.  
Dabei waren Frank, Michael, Udo und natürlich ich, als wenn ich mir soetwas entgehen lasse! ;-)

Vielen ist der Weg auch aus folgendem Video bekannt. Guckst Du:​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY

Leider waren wir nicht gaaaaanz so schnell hatten aber viel Spaß und es hat nicht geregnet.

Ich würde dort sofort wieder hinwollen, es war einfach der Hammer auch wenn die Füße oft auf dem Boden und nicht auf den Pedalen waren. 




Technisch ein Leckerbissen, landschaftlich sowieso.




Leider war der Magdeburger Weg nicht unendlich, so radelten wir enstspannt den 




 entlang.Nichts technisches aber trotzdem schön.










Das Viergespann an einer der vielen Brücken.




Nachdem  wir den Dammgraben verlassen hatten mussten wir wieder knapp 600 Hm auf  gut 15km hinter uns bringen. War das anstrengend, aber auch diese Hürde  schafften wir, der eine locker der andere .............



Endlich oben angekommen, erwartete uns ein paar Kilometer weiter die Wolfswarte mit einem Weitblick von Feinsten.











Anschliessend ging es technisch wieder runter Richtung Torfhaus. Klasse
Unten angekommen, bekamen wir das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. 
Noch Tage später kommt ein grinsen in mein Gesicht, wenn ich nur daran denke. 





Danke an meine tapferen Mitfahrer, es war mir eine Ehre mit Euch zu fahren! Einfach Perfekt
So hatten wir inkl. Wurmberauffahrt an diesem Tag ca.40km und gut 1000Hm beradelt.​
Gruß
Yogi
Videos werden folgen!

Mehr Fotos usw in unserem Blog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (17. Mai 2013)

So viele tolle Fotos 

Ich fahr dann jetzt direkt mal los und schau, was Ihr von den Trails noch übrig gelassen habt


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So viele tolle Fotos
> 
> Ich fahr dann jetzt direkt mal los und schau, was Ihr von den Trails noch übrig gelassen habt




...und wir haben noch jede Menge Videomaterial.

Die Trails sind noch alle da.....nächstes Jahr wollen wir ja auch wieder hin.


----------



## Sueßstoff (18. Mai 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ...und wir haben noch jede Menge Videomaterial.
> 
> Die Trails sind noch alle da.....nächstes Jahr wollen wir ja auch wieder hin.





Noch ein ganzes Jahr warten 

Hat schon einer mit der Bearbeitung des Videomaterials begonnen ? Das ist sooooo viel.!!!!

Mir fehlen noch Foddos.. habe leider nicht alle Fotos erhalten.. wer tauscht noch mit mir


----------



## mscharf (18. Mai 2013)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Noch ein ganzes Jahr warten
> 
> Hat schon einer mit der Bearbeitung des Videomaterials begonnen ? Das ist sooooo viel.!!!!
> 
> Mir fehlen noch Foddos.. habe leider nicht alle Fotos erhalten.. wer tauscht noch mit mir



Also ich hätte da 19 Bilder. Gegen deine 1000. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## yogi71 (18. Mai 2013)

Schau mal im Blog das sind alle Fotos

Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2013)

(Tipp kurz & knapp: Anne Kurtherme im Cafe Käse-Lauch-Suppe einwerfen: 
die Speicher inne Waden schreien danach nach Höhenmeters... kann jedes verlorene Frühstück überbrücken) Wer würde schon am Wochenende
die Lieser fahren (Wanderer! Hunde!Kuchenverkehr!) Wir! Weil nitt jede Entscheidung Vernunft entspringen muss und datt Sahnehäppchen der Lieser zwischen M wie Manderscheid und W wie Wittlich liegt hat die Gute das Traumstück aussem Hut gezaubert (welch ein Glück, da war der Pedaliero die Aufstiege nitt mehr schuld...!)
Für die sonnehungrige NRW-Seele direkt mal nach Sat-24-Sonnenview südlich geshuttelt -so gab ett Sönnchen schon um 12 Uhr!




...mehr grün geht nur noch am Amazonas, welcher bekanntlich nitt inne Mosel mündet...immer dem "AUGE" folgend...




...und die Touri-Info lügt nie! Generell steht überall: Rucksackfütterung einplanen - ett gilt der Kalauer: Bist du fern von Manderscheid - iss zum Futter ord'ndlich weit!!! Hier mal die arme Speichenleiche die meinte 'ne Flasche am Rahmen tät' reichen....




...den kriegt auch 'ne häusliche Omega-3-Fettsäure nitt mehr hin... Tische sind hübsch arrangiert immer verfügbar...




...und ein Blick inne Baumwipfels mit ordentlich Sonne liess Hunger entstehen - die Eichenwipfel waren zum Reinbeissen...




Lecker! Wir haben in NRW definitiv ein Chlorophülldefizit... JEDOCH: Ett soll die Gefahren der Lieser nitt schmälern, hier mal zwei Pics vonne handtuchbreiten Pfade in der vom Handlampe so geliebten Handygüte:




...das diffuse Nix im Untergrund ist der stetig lauernde Fluß - nach Verhör von Einheimischen hat's eine Woche geregnet, da ist der eine oder andere Wegesbegleiter samt Wurzel flußlings gegangen und hat Defizite hinterlassen... Sicherheitshalber mal die Gute vorgehen lassen...




...ausgezahlt, der Verfasser lebt noch...aber auch nur, weil er bei Wege 5cm unter Wasser stehend die Alpinistengrundausbildung hat einfliessen lassen, kuckst du Sicherung im wilden Hang...




...immer locker bleiben, immer locker.locker bleiben... Die Schiebeetappen wurden stets versüßt vonne Gute ("fährt sich wie Affen********!")




 - tja, datt kann passender nitt formuliert werden...
Wer die Lieser in dem Abschnitt kennt weiss: Da kannst du eigentlich durchfotografieren, ein komplettes Idyll! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2013)

Aha die schöne Lisa ...da werden Erinnerungen wach ..die Rastbank wurde sich je hart erarbeitet ..ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aha die schöne Lisa ...da werden Erinnerungen wach ..die Rastbank wurde sich je hart erarbeitet ..ich weiß wovon ich rede



Hach, Sven - die tät ich mit Dir auch mal gerne DURCHSCHIEBEN....
Nö, Spaß beiseite - den Begriff Sägezahlprofil haben die sich da patentieren lassen - der Pfad zerrt anne Psyche... Kann aber seit gestern 1000 Arten von Schlamm definieren...(bis hin zu trocken, aber dennoch sitschend...)


----------



## yogi71 (19. Mai 2013)

Herzlich werde Ich dieses Jahr auch noch befahren . Gruß aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2013)

mscharf schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da 19 Bilder. Gegen deine 1000.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



also 10 sind davon bestimmt vom 5 l Fässchen


----------



## Sueßstoff (19. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> also 10 sind davon bestimmt vom 5 l Fässchen




ODER VOM AUSRUHEN AM GIPFEL...;-))))))


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2013)

...Set File to: Dart/AnjaR/Seelrider...Common Rider set Link to enter Naafbachtal....Entering terminated by Dart / Handy 11.30 with value for 60 minutes...over & out....
So gehört sich datt heute - wenn man in netter Leuts Revier auf Trailjagd geht wird erst mal angefragt! Nach Antrag mit 3-fach-Durchschlag anne oben genannten erhielten wir eins der begehrten Visa fürs Naafbachtal (auffem Schwarzmarkt umkämpft wie Championsleague-Tickets!) Plan war einfach: die gestrig gefahrene Lieser hatte mit Unwetterprognose zu 
kämpfen, dem Schlechtwetterriegel galt es auszuweichen....
Simultaner Entscheid: Naafbachtal und Umgebung - jetzt cruisen wir also durchs menschenverlassene Seelscheid...DA: Ein von harzigen Hangrücken wohlbekanntes Rückenprofil - gurkengrüner Rucksack auf Naturbursche! Wir waren von de Socken...




Brüll lassen und Hupen war eines - da kreuzte doch unsere gerade erst verabschiedete Powercombo Svennie & Frank die Hauptstraße...
Zufälle schreibt datt Leben - die kann die Filmwelt nur kopieren...
Flugs haben die beiden nett wie mer se kennen ihre Tourenprogramm auffe Tagesimmis abgestimmt... Ja, die Seelscheider, datt sind Kerle! Die Schemle waren noch erdbehaftet vonne Lieser, mit geringen Modifikationen....




...neuer Hinterreifen wurde moniert wegen Gripp weg - die im Wald gelassenen Erden von der Lieser wurden nitt berechnet!  Sind nämlich 
"Seltene Erden" gewesen (da vonne Lieser) und anderenorts haut der Chines' sich da drum.... Direkt von den Locals an die Perlen vor Ort befördert war ein Bachreichtum auszumachen der für ein gefühltes Terrabyte Bachquerungen gereichen tät...








...und zwischen den Bächen Schlammbiotope satt - ein Traum für Ferkeleien... (Begrüßung zu Hause: Ihr seht ja schon wieder so aus wie gestern! - ja, bespaßt!) Gerne genommen im Tal auch die Combo aus Pfütze/Baum zur Förderung der Bikergelenkigkeit....




Toll! Links im Bild hängt noch en halber FC-Fan - war der Heimweg wohl nitt mehr so präzise.... ...und auch sonst nitt ungefährlich, teils liebevoll gestaltete Bilder warnen vorm "Fuchsbandwurm":




... also immer schön die Contenance halten und keine Gräser lutschen...wobei die Pfade des Herrn S. teils ganz schön anspruchsvoll daherkamen....a) Neutralfoto




...ja, da ist kein Weg! Deswegen zum Beweis b):




...jau, *Girls climb too!* Da musse aber schon paar Chromosomen von Wanderfalke und Cliffhanger inne Körpersäfte haben....
...und wer das geschafft hat vor dem tut sich die Erde auf....




...da kann mers ja fast schon Magma sehen! Die Touristenverwaltung reagiert zögerlich, ein Anfang wurde gemacht:




...als Tourist sieht man die Landschaft natürlich anders - die Locals spielen PS3 und der Gast freut sich anne Umgebung....




...hi,hi! Wir danken für das Besuchervisum und natürlich für die exorbitante Schlammpackung - Danke, Collegas! 3-Täler-Tour, ein Quell steter Freuden... LG, der Pete, Visum nach Besuch verfallen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2013)

Die Welt ist doch ein Dorf , 
durch Pete Autofahrkünste und Zufall haben wir teile der Harztruppe quasi vor dem Heimartrevier aufgelesen. 

Hier hat doch glatt einer vergessen 
a)das ganze Rad zu waschen 
b)den hinterreifen mit zu benutzen 





Natürlich wurde sich angeschlossen und es ging los . Der Trail ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. 
Hier und da wurde natürlich auch verweilt. 




-



-




Die Bachdurchfahrt wurde rasant durchfahren 





,und dabei das Hindernis fast übersehen. 





Zwischendurch ging es auch wieder hoch aber auch wieder runter. 
Es war mir mal wieder eine Ehre mit teilen des JFFR zu fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2013)

Fühl dich geknutscht für die Guidequalitäten, Gutster - watt ein Spaß! Unser Duschsiphon hat die Tätigkeit eingestellt - die Erden des Naafbachs waren einfach zu ville... Stellt mir bitte 2,9 kg Naafbacherde in Rechnung, die Rahmen tragen auch noch "Prada".... Toll, wenn man solche Kumpels hat...Dank an die "ungeschliffenen" Rohdiamanten...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2013)

Leeven Pete,
wehe du hast die schöne Lisa beschädikt und wir kommen da näxte Woche nit durch, dann hau ich dir ne Frikadelle in den Nacken, da machst du die Harzer-Rolle-Rückwärts bis Weihnachten !!!!

Wir nehmen die Lisa von kanz oben bis kanz unten un datt an einem Tach, da kann ma keine Beschädikunk durch Vreestyle Alpinisten in Kauf nehmen, da muss et forwärts gehn bis die Keulen klühen, wer will schon im tunkeln über de Holtzstäge liekender Weise graufen ??


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeven Pete,
> wehe du hast die schöne Lisa beschädikt und wir kommen da näxte Woche nit durch, dann hau ich dir ne Frikadelle in den Nacken, da machst du die Harzer-Rolle-Rückwärts bis Weihnachten !!!!
> 
> Wir nehmen die Lisa von kanz oben bis kanz unten un datt an einem Tach, da kann ma keine Beschädikunk durch Vreestyle Alpinisten in Kauf nehmen, da muss et forwärts gehn bis die Keulen klühen, wer will schon im tunkeln über de Holtzstäge liekender Weise graufen ??



Hubi, du alte Wanderdüne! Freundliche Geister haben sogar noch Pfeile am Wegesrand gesprüht damit man nitt gegen de Fließrichtung fährt... Jedoch, hab Acht: der Pfad iss inne noch druckfrischen Ausgabe vom Eifelverein (Manuel Andraks Top of alle Pfade!) als die Königin der Eifelperlen beworben - da kannste abber 4-eckisch-Nerven einbauen für freundliche Wegesbegegnungen... ...und wir zitieren hier mal de Gattin: "...fährt sich wie perforierter Affenschiss!" - Jau, solange Schwalbe keinen Pneu anbietet in Richtung *"Sitsching Seppl"* wünsch ich bei de Wahl vonne Rollen ein glücklich Pfötchen! Möge mindestens ein Mass mit Euch sein.... Dankbar für datt rhetorische Täckling, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeven Pete,
> .... dann hau ich dir ne* Frikadelle* in den Nacken, da machst du die Harzer-Rolle-Rückwärts bis Weihnachten !!!!
> 
> ...



Oh Pete pass auf der Schraeg weiß wo die bekommt


----------



## Bleiente (20. Mai 2013)

> Die Welt ist doch ein Dorf ,


Dank dem Dorf !!!!!
Geplant netter Ausflug in dat Grüne. Akku für Garmin 1h, muß reichen!. 8km, und schon am End. 
Nie wären wir ohne die netten Einheimischen da je wieder raus gekommen.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2013)

Nach Gedankenaustausch mit der Besseren Hälfte - recht hatt 'se - wir habens eigentlich alle in der Hand... wer braucht La Palma, Slick Rocks und all das Gedönse wenn mann/frau sowas vor der Hand hat.....





alles Wachs in unseren Händen - selbst in RP-Land ist der begegnende Wanderer immer noch aufgeschlossen für ein "...watt habense da für schönes Wetter mitgebracht!..." Wir Rheinbewohner haben mit sowenig Anreise soviel Möglichkeiten - halten wir da mal freundlich den Deckel druff! ...und für investigative Recherche iss sich die JFFR nie zu Schade, wir gehen den Dingen auf den Grund bis an die Wurzel! Daumen druff LG, der Pete, gerne am Grund vonne Tatsachen...wir gehen RIECHEN wo andere nur schnuppern....


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2013)

Sollte es heute abend nicht in strömen regnen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872

Sonntag geht es nach Elsenborn, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## yogi71 (22. Mai 2013)

http://www.trax.de/263-km-h-mit-dem-fahrrad/id_63491422/index


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2013)

jemand heute abend Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## Ghosteye (24. Mai 2013)

Wenn man das Wetter so sieht sollte man das ausnutzen!!! Wann bist du heute Nachmittag zu Hause? Oder anders gefragt wann wolltest du starten?


----------



## yogi71 (24. Mai 2013)

Ruf mich mal an!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2013)

...und frag nach Maria...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleiente (25. Mai 2013)

Danke an die Mitfahrer von heute. 
Leider wars etwas matschig. Beim nächsten Mal dann mit mehr Grip


----------



## yogi71 (25. Mai 2013)

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Heute hatten  Antonie, Udo und ich Lust ein wenig enge Kurven zu üben. Also ging es um  12 Uhr ins Ahrtal um dort ein paar enge Serpentinentrails zu befahren. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Was auch allen auf Anhieb auch gut gelang![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]





[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Das Wetter spielte mit, sodass wir Udo auch noch das schöne Teufelsloch zeigen wollten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Hier die Ansicht von unten.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Leider wurde der größere Absatz mit ein paar Stufen entschärft. Schade :-([/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Komische Figuren gab es bei der Auffahrt dorthin auch. ;-)[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Von  dort ging es den Hornberg hoch, wo Antonie ihre linke Lieblingskurve  üben wollte, was aber an diesem Tag nicht gelingen sollte. Dabei ist die  schon so groß und breit![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Mal wieder ein toller Ausblick von dort oben.[/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Trotzdem wurde es eine schnelle flowige Abfahrt Richtung Parkplatz.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Belohnt wurden wir durch einen leckeren Kaffee und einen [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Schokobecher.[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]





[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
Ein schöner Tag mit viel Spaß und der Feststellung das wir immer besser werden!

Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer. Videos werden nachgereicht.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Gruß[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Jürgen[/FONT]​


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich fass' ett nitt - sollte der alte Menschentreiber und Trailschinder auf seine jungen Tage noch weich werden?! Schokobecher MIT dem Umfahrer jeglicher Gastronomie?! Total perplex, der Pete....
...nach Zitat verduckt....


----------



## mscharf (26. Mai 2013)

> [FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Leider wurde der größere Absatz mit ein paar Stufen entschärft. Schade :-([/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
> [/FONT]


..unsere JFFR Aufnahmeprüfung ist wech.....


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Nitt traurig sein Schoof! Ett gibt Leute die fahren sowatt aufwärts!
Da hab' ich doch nach langem Suchen jemanden gefunden der den  Eckernlochstieg wahrscheinlich am Stück fährt - vorzugsweise auf seinem  kleinen "Orangen" - haut der Kerl die (oder den...) Brocken wech....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/...ideoclip-five/


----------



## Vertexto (26. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nitt traurig sein Schoof! Ett gibt Leute die fahren sowatt aufwärts!
> Da hab' ich doch nach langem Suchen jemanden gefunden der den  Eckernlochstieg wahrscheinlich am Stück fährt - vorzugsweise auf seinem  kleinen "Orangen" - haut der Kerl die (oder den...) Brocken wech....
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Pete,
 der Typ ist echt der Knaller, hat ein bischen Ähnlichkeit mit  Simon Gosejohann.........oder???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

Da! Noch so'n Wasserpumpenverweigerer... Na, ich glaub' die Rita hat die Pumpen heute allein in Elsenborn gebraucht um die dutzendweis versoffenen Biker zu bergen.... Oi, Gerd - den Simon musst ich erst mal googeln - mich erinnert er eher an den Hubi... (der würd' aber vor Scham sterben wenn mer's ihn auffem BMX erwischen täten - obwohl, letztlich hatter sowatt Kleines zusammengeschraubt...) LG, und uns allen BESSERES WETTER....der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

Dat is schon ne krasse Sau der Chris. Danke für den vergleich, aber ich denke uns trenenn Welten von einander, in allen Disziplinen.  Geil find ich das der halt nich nur das schnöde DH-geballer macht sondern auch mal zeigt was mit nem cc-bike so bergauf alles machbar ist.

Da eure "Aufnahmeprüfung" im Ahrtal ja jetzt futsch ist kann der arme Kerl ja nie ein jffr werden. Wobei ich glaub er wäre die auch hoch gefahren


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2013)

mscharf schrieb:


> ..unsere JFFR Aufnahmeprüfung ist wech.....



Nicht traurig sein, lieber Schoof! War eh an unseren Ansprüchen gemessen nicht mehr so zeitgemäß, wir hätten da noch den hier bei Walporzheim:






...die _*Bunte Kuh*_! Wenn ich mir unsere Blogspotfotos so anschaue: Datt passt meanwhile.... Gibt's auch kein Gedränge mit dem Wanderfreund wenn mers da runter will...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Mai 2013)

... dann aber auch im Backflip !


----------



## mscharf (27. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... dann aber auch im Backflip !




...ich bin eher der *übernLenkerinsWasserabgleiter*


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

Dafür liegt ja die AHR am Fuße der besachten Kuh!  Jeder kann sich steigern, oh Bode-Erprobter....


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... dann aber auch im Backflip !








... vonne Mitnahme ungelernter Handwerker raten mers stark ab!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2013)

Frontflip geht ja auch net, die hamse ja vor 70 Jahren kapott jeschosse !


----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2013)

Da es ab Mittwoch wieder regnet!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Frontflip geht ja auch net, die hamse ja vor 70 Jahren kapott jeschosse !


...der hat aber auch Auffassungsgabe, der Hörr Hubert (wahrscheinlich schon die Langenscheidt-App jebucht...) @yogi: ...und eben sagte noch jemand hier im Raum: Der Künnisch iss so seltsam ruhig.... Er lebt noch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (27. Mai 2013)

Nachdem Badetag gestern........

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2013)

Abber sowas veröffentlichen wir doch nitt im Netz!





...na Hauptsache immer sauber bleiben...


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2013)

Wer fährt denn heute abend mit? Lockere Runde ab EU! Guckst Du LMB


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Mai 2013)

Leider noch kein Bike da das kommt erst am Mittwoch aus Osnabrück zurück


----------



## Ghosteye (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jürgen, ich komm mit aber nur ohne Regen!!! Bei 2 defekten Bikes und einem kaputten Auto stehe ich schon genug im Regen. Zum Glück brauch ich bei dem einen nur ne Schalthilfe!!


----------



## yogi71 (28. Mai 2013)

Es gibt keinen Regen!


----------



## sinux (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn's trocken ist, bin ich auch dabei....


----------



## Aeddy (28. Mai 2013)

fährt heute jemand in der Ville? So ab 18:30 Uhr oder auch was später


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2013)

Also jetzt regnets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2013)

Oh finsteres Eifeler Pessimistentum - warum nicht mal "falls Lohnsteuer zurück bin ich dabei..." oder "wenn de Gattin geheilt ausse Wellness zu Haus bin ich der Biker deiner Wahl..." oder "wenn bei Graf Beissel 3 Rittersleut inne Nabe beissen bei Vollmond sei mein Lehen dir geschenket..." Ett iss NUR WETTER! Ihr PUPSBACKEN!!! (Das Schlichte:....also jetzt regnets...mein Pulitzerkandidat für Resignation...)


----------



## sinux (28. Mai 2013)

Stimmt. Yogi hat die Beweisbilder....
Aber immerhin, der Regen war fast schon warm, es hat nicht gehagelt und nur einmal kurz gedonnert. Richtig gutes Maiwetter.


----------



## Aeddy (28. Mai 2013)

in der Ville über Bornheim, war es auch nass und dreckig  , so wie sich das gehört!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Oh finsteres Eifeler Pessimistentum - warum nicht mal "falls Lohnsteuer zurück bin ich dabei..." oder "wenn de Gattin geheilt ausse Wellness zu Haus bin ich der Biker deiner Wahl..." oder "wenn bei Graf Beissel 3 Rittersleut inne Nabe beissen bei Vollmond sei mein Lehen dir geschenket..." Ett iss NUR WETTER! Ihr PUPSBACKEN!!! (Das Schlichte:....also jetzt regnets...mein Pulitzerkandidat für Resignation...)



Ich denke wir werden ab Donnerstag noch genug von dem nassen Zeug einsammeln


----------



## yogi71 (29. Mai 2013)

Gestern  rief ich zur Abendrunde aus....... es kamen zwei wackere Begleiter, der  Rest wusste wohl was später am Abend passieren würde.​ 
​ Um  18.01 Uhr traf Jörg am Stadtpark in EU ein, Udo ließ auf sich warten.  Also rief ich ihn an und siehe da, er hat statt Stadtpark das Wort  Stadtwald gelesen! Pief ;-)​ 

​ ​ 
​ Also  wir hoch zum Statwald und dort ging es zügig Richtung Billiger Wald.  Tempo war dem lieben Udo etwas zu hoch, sodaß wir immer ein meckern  hinter uns hörten.​ 
​ 

​ Also  Tempo drosseln und entspannter weiter Richtung Katzensteine, dort  flowig runter und zurück Richtung Satzvey. In der Nähe der Schavener  Heide fing es leicht an zu regnen. Schade, es war doch sooooooo schön.​ 
​ Also  wieder Richtung Heimat, da die Eifel doch sehr dunkel aussah. Am Ende  waren wir geduscht und die Bikes wieder sauber. Das war somit die erste  Regentour in Sommerklamotten.​ Danke​ 

​ ​ 

​ 
​ 
​ Schön war es trotzdem. Danke an meine Mitschwimmer. Der Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2013)

Geht heute noch wer "schwimmen"? Vorzugsweise Vinxbachtal mit Kohlengefeuerter Unterstützung wegen dem kurzen Kroppzeug? Ich höre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2013)

Was wurde eigentlich aus dem kleinen "Jackson on the way to kindergarden"...die Antwort war eigentlich abzusehen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/04/22/sea-otter-2013-lil-shredder-kinderbikes/

...ungebremste Granate, der Knochen...


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2013)

Im Anflug auf Hellenthal wurde ins historische Dieselwesen investiert - weil mers froh sind so watt noch zu besitzen...
Als Nachfolger zum schäbigen Ikeatrick (Kinners im Spieleland postieren, Eltern hauen ab - bäh!) wurde in Kall Hbf die Version Kinderlandverschickung 1.1. eingefädelt - datt brave Kind ahnt noch nix vonne rabenelterliche Gedankenstruktur und winkt brav...




5 Euro 40 und datt Kind ist 2,5 Stunden beaufsichtigt unterwegs...... näh, tut mer doch nitt! Also die Zossen in den Sommertags fein verkehrenden Schienenbus von Kall nach Hellenthal...




...da wollen wir mal eine Lanze brechen für den Ehrenamtlichen ÖPNV: Total pünktlich fährt die Crew jeden IC3 anne Wand! Bikes einzeln wertschätzend verstaut! Und dann haben die auch noch Aussicht hinter den massenweise Fensters...




...zum Reinbeissen! ...Vergleich IC3:




...genau: Swoootsch....einfach zu schnell, datt Dingen... Bahnbrechende Ortsdurchfahrt durch Olef; der Segelohrenbesitzende Fahrgast taped sich hier die Löffel annen Kopp vor lauter Enge.......




...Abenteuer pur gegen 'ne normale Busfahrt...Kaum im Trail angekommen sagt datt Kind "...und hupps" und verschwindet huppsend in zuvor bewußt umgangenen Brennesseln der Gattung 1-Meter-Carnivore....




Haben mers aber wieder was dazu gelernt.... Der alte Maulwurf inne IG iss scheinbar noch aktiv, Schleiden wußte Bescheid und hatte geflaggt...




...nu, paar begeisterte Ortsansässige mit Konfetti hätten die Wirkung beträchtlich gesteigert......wir danken trotzdem!
Empfehlung entlang von Olef und Kall: jedenfalls den "Radweg" meiden, ett gibt Rückepfade und Trails zwischen Ortsteilen zu hauf, man muss nur mal paar Meter inne Botanik und schon iss Eifel pur und ordentlich grün und Wasser... Daumen druff, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2013)

Gefällt mir!

Sonntag von BAM nach Altenahr und zurück. 9 Uhr Bahnhof BAM


----------



## Ghosteye (31. Mai 2013)

Hi Jürgen, bin am Sonntag dabei! Bis dann........


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2013)

In Zeiten wo Herr H aus K durch die E fährt wollen mers uns doch nitt ganz als "Weichflöten" darstellen, daher mal den großen deutschen Bachtalordner bei A wie Alfbachtal aufgeschlagen, voila...
Der Besitzer einer Bahncard-25 iss in Pronsfeld/Eifel tüchtisch inne Fott jekniffen - die "Kurzstrecke" ist wörtlich zu nehmen und reicht nur für 50 Meter... datt schafft mers auch noch so....




...somit datt gesamt Schienennetz von Pronsfeld auf einen Blick......motiviert der schwarzen Nordic-Walker-Route folgend erschliesst sich lecker datt Alfbachtal - staune, Unbeleckter:




...zum Staunen mischt sich jede Menge Gestautes...
















Yeäh, Män! Alfbachtal is Biberländ! Der kleine Racker hat da ordentlich Arbeitsnachweis geliefert...worauf die Lokalpolitik datt garnicht sexy fand - also Biber toll, aber Bäume nagen nitt......und haben dem Biber de Munition jeklaut...




Schweinekumpels, politische!!!  Hat der nix mehr zu beissen......
Und zum Selbstfeiern zeigen se noch den Lolli vom Biber - da mag jeder selbst drüber befinden....




Jedoch inne Wegesicherung ist man gar vorbildlich...selbst im Wald ein reflektierend Kantholz wo's keine Nuss braucht....




...und ordentlich Teer auffem alten Bahndamm, rollt sich zwar wie Hulle - iss aber doch für den Biker eher zu "urban" - wir zollen aber der Sitz- und Ständerkombi Reschpekt!




...läuft teils wie die Panamericana schnurgradaus...jedoch: im hanghohen Bleialf noch ein Highlight:








...na, da steht doch alles fein aufgeschrieben...können RRler nitt lesen?! ...die Oranje-Campingplatzedition kam mit 5 Mann hoch mit 40 Sachen aussem Dunkeln geballert - daher ein Verweis auffet Kaffee-Gedeck:




Kaffee, klar! Topo vom anderen Tunnelende, sinnvoll! 2 Fedehandschuhe weil RRlers immer Rudel bilden - da iss für jeden watt dabei! Im nahen noch ein finster Loch...




...ganz zeitgemäß: datt Gitter über dem Moloch sortiert de Fledermaus nach Größe - so geht Feintuning heute......dunkel war wie versprochen...




...da sah ich nur Enten flattern vor mich....und nach 160 Metern Herschern der Finsterniss: Datt Tunnel-Ente:




...konturenscharf! Der Autor dieser Zeilen hatte schlichtweg NIX für den vonne Guten ausse Rippen geschlenzten Ausflug gegoogelt und kam stümpergemäß mit falschem Gerät dahergeschranzt...




Datt Moos vom Tunnelerbauer danach auffe Waden gehabt vom beharlichen asphaltiertem Bahndammklimmen - datt können mers besser;
wir schlagen in Bälde nach unter "B"! LG, der Pete - lieber ohne Kaffee und mit mehr Füllstoff unter die Stollens...


----------



## Bleiente (1. Juni 2013)

> lieber ohne Kaffee und mit mehr Füllstoff unter die Stollens...


Nee, latürlich. Alles muß ich schleppen. Jetzt auch noch Christstollen mit Kaffee


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2013)

Nach allerlei Kurzweil im "Waldbiergarten" wurd' die Brut nochmal die "Rinne" zum Obersee runtergescheucht - als gefährlichste Schlüsselstelle  inne ungefährlichen Ville geht Gefahrenprophylaxe heute so....












...aber da hier alles lachend runterkommt müssen mers uns neue Gefahren suchen um der Bande zu imponieren...da die Gegenhänge von Ober- und Mittelsee aber Quellgebiet sind war die Horde immerhin so eingebabscht datt ein Tätigkeitsnachweis unnötig geworden war - recht so! LG, der Pete auch heimnah Spaßhaber...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2013)

Hätte da eine neue Gefahrenstelle für dich und deine Brut, leeven Pete !
Gugsdu Bild - Is Ende der schwarzen Linie im Bikepark Mehring.
Das was da hinterm guten Robin zu sehen ist sind 100% Gefälle auf gut 10m Höhe gefolgt von einem kleinen Schänzchen. Die Einschlagkrater links und rechts dem Wegelein dahinter zeugten von Wagemutigen die es trotz fltuschi flutschi gewagt hatten. Die Köter hatten beim bloßen Anblick einen streifen in der Hose !


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2013)

Hubi - geht's um die geschundene Landschaft hinter dem Rote-Liste-Streifenhörnchen? Ein ähnliches geografisches Gourmetgericht wurde mir kürzlich als "Ende vonne Rinne" jenseits des Rheins vor die Stollen gelegt....da stand für mich nur in breiten Buchstaben: _Berufsunfähigkeit_... Seelig die Jungen, deren Knochen schon beim Aufstehen heilen.... Hoffe Ihr habt's Spaß vermeiden können, keinen Anstieg ausgelassen und auch sonst jedwedem Fetisch jefrönt - und den Dieter wieder mitgebracht, sonst hab ich 'ne Krücke inne Garage! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2013)

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Statt  vieler Worte ein paar Fotos der Sonntagstour. Die Ahrtaltour haben wir  verschoben, da es die Tage vorher geregnet hatte. (Matsch,Matsch,Matsch)
 So entschlossen wir uns in BAM zu bleiben.[/FONT]





































































[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Am Ende 35km und 850 Hm. Schön war es, wie immer. Tour MTB3 in BAM.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Den leckeren Kaffee und Apfelstrudel in BAM erwähnen wir erst gar nicht.[/FONT] ​


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

> [FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Den leckeren Kaffee und Apfelstrudel in BAM erwähnen wir erst gar nicht.[/FONT]


 Et Wagum non versagum ~ die Waage lüscht nie!
Fein, fein - wer bei dem Wetter zuhaus geblieben ist hat selber schuld....
Hat der Udo eigentlich 'nen gültigen Angelschein für BAM - wenn er's in solch tiefen, trüben Gewässern fischt? Der/Die Fendt ist vonne Lackierung ganz klar ein Ladys-Trecker...über spezifische Geometrie kann nur geunkt werden... LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2013)

Er hat ja nur im Trüben gefischt! 

Ihr habt auch die Sonne genossen, so ist fein.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Nix gibbet mehr! Nach Sichtung dieses Unter-Ladentheke-Videos wird die JFFR ihren Brauch de traditionelle Pausenwurst am Helm getaped mitzuführen brechen....

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/MUST-WATCH-Gee-Atherton-gets-hunted-by-a-Falcon.html

...beware of the falcon! Ab getzt alles wieder in die Rückenhülle, Compagneros... Taubenfutter darf weiter offen getragen werden, für deren Flugkünste reicht ett noch....


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2013)

Hammär! Der komische Vogel ernährt sich nitt nur von vorbeifahrenden Bikern sondern hat auch noch für komplizierte Beweiskämpfe auf Brüsseler Parkett 'ne eigene Cam dabei....da hammers nix mehr zu lachen...Rehen-, Sauen- und Dachscam stehen kurz vor der Serienreife um Onkel Förstis Generalplädoyer mit HD-Bildern zu stützen... wir gehen inne Berufung...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=VM8tShcn-dY&v=jTJYc8O1ocM

Ich brauch' 'nen Stealth-Rahmen!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juni 2013)

Es geht Richtung Luxemburg


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2013)

Jawoll, das tat ett! Die Speerspitze der JFFR hatte sich kurzfristig auf einem konspirativen Sammelpunkt getroffen, Planquadrat X7...




...nu, und natürlich auch die fleissige Knippseuse, die Antonie! Der Piet hatte wegen dem höchst sorgerregenden Vid vom Hörrn Atherton noch starke Bedenken ob Tradition noch fortgeführt werden kann...
Wir machen den *Falkentest*: auf dem Folgepic hält der Painchecker eine 1a-Aral-Tanke-Jagdwurst in den potentiell Falkenverseuchten Himmel...




...nix Reaktion - also kann die bewährte Eiserne Reserve der JFFR traditionell bewescht werden...




...näher anne Schnüss kann die Unterwegs-Wurst definitv nitt geparkt werden und gahrt so vonne warmen Birne im Sonnenschein schön vor... so, jenuch von Atze-Mälzer-kocht - hinein innet Vergnügen...
Aufstieg zur Teufelsschlucht vom Ufer der Irrel - der Namensgeber war scheinbar anwesend- huhuhu....




...jetzt also auf Teufels *und* Falken achten, eine Bürde...die beim Überqueren vom Ferschweiler Plateau den einen oder anderen Gedanken bremste...kuckst Du endloses Plateau...




...der "sehende" Betrachter dieses Pics erkennt auch datt keine Sau wartet bis der Fotograf sein drittklassiges Equipment am Start geschweige denn wieder verpackt hat........aber pronto erfolgte recht rasch der sauenmässige Einstieg... die Brennessel, Perle der Eifel, war bereits in feinster Verfassung und nötigte zu Vorbeugung...
Kurzes Hornsignal vom Künnisch - Rüstung raus!




,,,watt wird denn hier so ungeniert inne Herrenumkleide jeknippst!?...nu je, diesbezüglich simmers nitt genant und wurden ja pronto auch belohnt......hier mal "Hach³..."












...yehaa: ein schiebendes Königshaus! kennen mers nur von alten Lagerfeuerlegenden, deshalb mal was größer:




Tagesdevise: Folget der Bohne...




...nur mal ein Versuch die Sphäre einzufangen...das Dingen ist ein Krachertje und F-Weg-Ähnlichkeiten jedenfalls gewollt, nur gefühlt dichter und irgendwie mehr...




ganz groß geschrieben: der Service auf Bio-Wellness-Level: kleine, enge Abschnitte bearbeitet die Brombeere mit feinen Ranken und sorgt so für ordentliche Durchblutung vom Passanten...wir meinen: vorbildlich!




...hier hält ein schlecht bezahlter Mitarbeiter Anode und Kathode vonne Nessel ahnungslos inne Pampa, der dumpfe Tropf!...never change a hanging Brombear...nach einer Superausgangslage für die Eroberung von Echternacherbrück (wie der Verfasser seinem Postfach entnahm hatte der König die Fahne mit - zu dritt hätten mers die Brück mühelos ins königliche Portfolio gewechselt...leider vergeigt...)




...wollten mers noch in den Keller (temperaturtechnisch...ett schickt sich doch nach so nem Hulle-Frühjahr nitt über Temperatur zu meckern..aber kühl war jetzt definitivo angesagt...)...Entree...
Die Querung einfach mal in Dicken Pics...




















...die Felswände komprimieren die Bikerschar teils beträchtlich...




waren aber großes Spektakulum und schön kühl, der Globus hatte ordentlich Wärme vorgelegt über die wir nitt motzen - Erdinger Ohne hatt Mangel vonne Flüssigkeit erfolgreich ergänzt......und zum Abschluss nochmal die Füsse inne Irrel geschwenkt (vergesst das Flußtal als Trinkwasser, war zu hart...) und einen Finalshot gebannt...




Jau, leider alles total der Burner! Wetter, Strecke, Personal, Felsen, Wege, einziges Manko: die frittenfett verdienende Handycam vom Pete - hier möge der König inne Bresche springen und Trailmaterial anne Büttels bringen, meine sind vonne Regierung ge-Ext! Nur freundliche Wanderer (die "anderen" findet Dank Klappspaten kein Mensch mehr) und so woll'n mers haben, der Pete. Never change an existing Felsen-System, It's einfach zu schwer... If today was your last day - würden mers datt ganze noch mal hin und her fahren...


----------



## Ghosteye (8. Juni 2013)

Morgen  früh jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2013)

Ghosteye schrieb:


> Morgen  früh jemand unterwegs?



Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2013)

Pete sieht ja richtig nett aus da die Bohnen Gegend ..da muss ich mehr Info´s gekommen damit ich das auch zu den "Orten" hinzufügen kann. Alles weitere in der IG


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2013)

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Antonie  und Pete hatten zu einer Felsentour in der Eifel geladen! Sofort wurde  ein Tag Urlaub geopfert und alle Vorbereitungen dafür getroffen.  Treffpunkt war um 8.45 Uhr in Blankenheim, dort genehmigte ich mir noch  ein Baguette und nen Kaffee, anschliessend ging es Richtung Irrel.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Die  Beiden konnten es wohl kaum erwarten, denn die Serpetinen zum Parkplatz  nahmen sie forsch... oder übten Sie nur Serpentinenfahren? (auf vier  Rädern?)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Auf dem Wanderparkplatz angekommen wurde sofort gut gelaunt aufgesattelt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Der Einstieg in einen wunderschönen Tag wurde locker genommen! [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Ab da ging es an tollen Felsformationen usw vorbei.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Gefolgt wurde immer der grünen Bohne auf weißem Grund. Guckst Du.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Leider  wurde ich hin und wieder dafür ausgenutzt die Strecke ein wenig  vorzufahren, damit andere Teammitglieder nicht unnötig Kilometer und  Höhenmeter fuhren. ;-)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Endlich nach Stunden sind sie angekommen![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Noch ein paar Meter und der erste Trail wartete auf uns.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Schiebepassagen gab es genug, für den einen mehr für den anderen weniger.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Uiiiiiii, hier geht es ganz schön runter.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Eine Pause auf dem Trail durfte auch nicht fehlen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Paparazzi Pete in Aktion[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Da hoch?????[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Schöne alte Bäume[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Fantastischer Ausblick von der [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Die drei Musketiere geniessen den Ausblick und das schöne Wetter.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Weiter folgten wir der Bohne über traumhafte Trails und traumhafter Landschaft.[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Selbst Indianer haben die traumhafte Gegend schon erkundet und direkt markiert.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Hinter dem Naturfreundehaus, ging es dan zum Abschied in die Teufelsschlucht.. Mensch war es dort eng.[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]



[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Hinter der Teufelsschlucht ging es traumhaft weiter.[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif] Zum Abschied an der Irrel noch etwas abgekühlt und die letzten Fotos gemacht.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]
[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Ein schöner Tag war zu Ende. Es ging Heim und alle hatten ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht! 
Tourdaten waren 25km 650Hm in sagenhaften 7 Std. Natürlich mit Futterpausen, Natur geniessen usw.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Klasse, danke an meine beiden Guides, das war seitlangem mal wieder ein perfekter Biketag![/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Yogi[/FONT]​


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2013)

Hach³³³ ...und datt alles ohne Eintritt! Geiler gings echt nimmer! Fein geschrieben, Cheffe - die Landschaft wäre mit 50 Pics immer noch nitt wiederzugegen... @yogi: mit welcher chinesischen Softwär hasse mir den leichten Bauchansatz gepixelt?  Vor nix schrecket ER zurück!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Juni 2013)

Gut,gell. Dann bin ich mit meinem  Bauchansatz nicht ganz alleine.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2013)

Ansatz ? pffffffff Amateure, über das Stadium bin ich schon lange hinweg


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2013)

Na endlich gibbet mal watt über Body-Performance im Netz! War mir eh' alles zu technisch.... Wenn der Hubert mit seinem Bauch-Absatz mit innet Boot kommt gründen mers die Unterabteilung "'Schläuche statt Bäuche" und schaffen ett bis auffe Titelseite vonne "Brigitte" - ach watt, bis inne "Bella" (oder doch "Bello-das ZeitMag für den bauchbewußten Köter...) Datt Netz halt Vielfalt! (Die Plautzen vermutlich auch viele Falten?) Freue mich sehr über Zuschriften, werfen mers de Pfunde in den Ring....Halt, hier war Übermut im Spiel, bitte keine Pics! Don't be round bodied - stay tuned, der Pete
Watt hätte der Yogi eine Freude gehabt - den ganzen Tach anne Bikes gebrasselt mit de Besseren Hälfte; Kettenwechsel, Schaltungsperformance, jeschrubbt, jeölt, jewienert inne Garage datt ett eine Pracht war - Section meldet Einsatzbereitschaft wieder hergestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerlein (11. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2013)

Ich geh mal davon aus - lieb's Bikerlein... - das normalerweise 1 Punkt o.k. gewesen wäre - du aber wegen der Bauchlastigkeit des letzten Posts einfach mal draufgestreut hast! Gib mal Stoff, wenn's auch nur Pünktchen sein sollte, die anderen schreiben mers den Plautzen zu Gute - rein damit...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2013)

Bagagewagen und Rookies vor Ort, Fahne am Ettelsberg gehisst - der Tross kann aufbrechen... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2013)

Holla und Chapeau! Hochmotiviert reiste die Jugendabteilung der JFFR an - und sah direkt am FirmenVan - ein Altmeister war vor Ort...




...da blieb kein Halten mehr - wenn auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit dem Hörrn zu begegnen inne Altersklasse 9jährig gar gering war - Expect the Unexpected...Vorwärmen war angesagt:




...tapfer gemacht, bei den Boys am Gegenende war die eine oder andere Schwergewichtswaffel dabei......Vorm Start noch alte Riten beschworen...




...und Schutzkleidung in Richtung Fair-Trade optimiert...




...Melone im Mund - gesünder geht nix! Jedoch: die Technik hält nitt inne - es wurden Prototypen aus Carbon gesichtet - da hält die Fachwelt sich noch dicke bedeckt..Staune über Zwillingsreifen hinten:




...gegen all datt Unbill war der Fortverlauf klar: die Lady startete souverän inne Startzone....




...und DANACH lief alles nach Plan: Verschaltfehler am Start, dem Feld mit 30 Sekunden folgend hatt 'se noch 3 einkassiert - soviel zum Sportsgeist......weil da oben:




...noch zwei mit Hubi abtransportiert...muss nitt sein..am Ende waren 6 JFFR-Pros im Sektor und 4 Kurze, mehr Begeisterung kann mers nitt für den Sport transportieren.  LG, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (17. Juni 2013)

Nee, was war das schön! 

Wer hat Lust Mittwoch eine Abendrunde zu drehen?


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Nee, was war das schön!
> 
> Wer hat Lust Mittwoch eine Abendrunde zu drehen?



Läute doch mal zur Tafelrunde - da kommt vermutlich watt Rundes aus Burscheid inne Puschen! (ist KEINE Mobbingcampagne - die Vorlage war zu steil...) Wir lieben unseren Burscheider und hassen rank und schlank...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Juni 2013)

Aufpassen ! Mittwochs pflügen immer die Chaoten aus Kommern durchs Gemüse


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juni 2013)

...haben mers den auch noch gesehen...
*http://biketv.dk-interactive.de/video/Jasper-Jauch-Crash-Wheels-of-Speed/f03f891ac839235b55df41d38660b80e*



am dadurch gewonnen Hubschrauberflug hatte der arme Tropf definitivo keinen Spass mehr - da können uns doch auch streunende Köter nitt schrecken....


----------



## Handlampe (19. Juni 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...haben mers den auch noch gesehen...
> *http://biketv.dk-interactive.de/video/Jasper-Jauch-Crash-Wheels-of-Speed/f03f891ac839235b55df41d38660b80e*
> 
> 
> ...



Wir waren sogar richtig live dabei....nicht direkt, ca 100 Meter entfernt....hab halt nur noch Staub und Körperteile aufwirbeln sehen.
Ich hörte jetzt allerdings aus Insiderkreisen das er sich "nur" das Handgelenk gebrochen hat.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2013)

Na, Glück im Unglück - der Jasper federte aber ausse Flatpedale raus als wäre hinterm Lenker datt Freischwimmerbecken... Beim Sturz vorher oben war Erstdiagnose Beckenbruch mit Einsatz vonne Vakuummatraze - wäre schön wenn Du's auch über Insider entschärfen könntest, "uns" Uwe! LG, der Pete - also spätestens im Mittelteil der Strecke geht ja so der Stift - Hut ab vor den Runterstürzenden, allesamt vermutlich ledig und mittellos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mscharf (22. Juni 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Läute doch mal zur Tafelrunde - da kommt vermutlich watt Rundes aus Burscheid inne Puschen! (ist KEINE Mobbingcampagne - die Vorlage war zu steil...) Wir lieben unseren Burscheider und hassen rank und schlank...



jaaaaaaaa........er rollt noch, rollt noch, rollt noch....... *sing*
fahrrad......ja......da war was.......melde mich ab in richtung scheune und werde wöchendliche Statusberichte über die suche meines MTB abgeben

ed Grüßt der Harz......äh Burscheider Roller ))


Gesendet von meinem MZ601 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2013)

Zu *Steil iss geil....und schwitzen iss wenn Muskeln weinen..*

Da hammers ja bei unserer Bergkatze die 1a-optische-manuelle-Steilheits-Reflexionsanzeige....







...hier die 10 von 10..... Soll heißen: Senkrecht! Am Hang schlägt unser Maskottchen selbst noch Five-Ten im Gripp!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2013)

Ordentlich Poppocreme von Brüggelmann auftragen und dann das hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibepXCEo08s"]Hubert von Goisern - Brenna tuats guat (Lyrics!) - YouTube[/nomedia]

Brenna tuats guat!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juni 2013)

Und hier, leider auch geil...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyJihom5UoI"]Metallica - Enter Sandman FULL HD 1920 X 1080 - Hall of Fame 2009 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Neben der Spur, wir liefern Bikematerial nach, versproche... LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2013)

Für morgen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2013)

Für heute:
...bis 16.55 h bei Start um 7.15 h war die Welt noch in Ordnung - dann kommt jedoch locker formuliert noch ein "Terminchen" um 18 h dabei bis 19.15 h....mein Bike krieg' ich im Ansatz nitt mehr so schmuddelisch wie der Hubi - vielleicht mal in Zukunft einfach zum Wasserturm hoch und mit Fullface (dann war wenigstens alles am Start...)
den Hang Richtung Senke runterschmeissen lassen - sorgt für 'nen "Used-Look" - und wer weiss - kann vielleicht auch entspannen......ich sag' Bescheid wenn's Erfahrungswerte gibt.....


----------



## surftigresa (24. Juni 2013)

Also mal ehrlich: so wie es hier gerade schon wieder geschüttet hat, bekommst Du Dein Bike auch locker um 19:15 Uhr noch dreckig! Das dürfte in 5 Minuten wunderbar eingesaut sein....

Gruss,
Melli, bekennende Befürworterin staubtrockener Trails!!!!!!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2013)

Wo iss denn dein "hier" - du biss ja weltweit unterwegs! (da "überall zu Hause..." Nö, Melli, Tschuldigung - aber wenn mich beim Anblick eines 25-Liter-Torfsacks (womöglich gar in Kombi mit Gartenschlauch) datt Reproduzieren von "Schein-Dreck" auffem Bike schon beschäftigt - packt mich datt alte Bäcka-Problem und ich muss raus...wird sonst auch für alle Parzellen-mit-Bewohner unlustig wenn kein Real-Schlamm auffem Schreiberling haftet... JEDOCH: Da ich mich als recht weltoffenen und spontanen Mensch emfinde confused:) könnte man die alte "Wir-schmeissen-dem-Dart-und-sein-Anja-datt-Dorf-in-Grund-und-Boden-amerikanisch-Football-inne-Fensterscheibe-vom-Vereinsheim-WG" auffem heimischen Hof bei Barbeque begrüssen und ich lass mich mit Schlamm beschmeissen... Obacht, hier erreicht MTB eine neue Dimension... LG, der Pete...


----------



## sinux (25. Juni 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für morgen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872



Wäre dabei, wenn ich ein Rad hätte.
Race - Gabelwartung (wird heute zusammengebaut)
301 - Speiche gerissen (kommt heute Ersatz)
901 - Kommt neue Sattelstütze rein (auch heute ???)

Schlechtes Timing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2013)

Oooooh, ein durchziehendes Niederschlagstief! Na, alles andere wäre ja auch kreativ gewesen....der Plan keimt ett vonne Kirchensteuer abzuziehen, da muss doch einer dran drehen....


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2013)

...ha,ha, ha...mmers uns gedacht und sind auffe Prognose vonne Guten voll-Mountie-geupgradet Richtung Urfttalsperre gestartet - die Backstagecrew hat einige Zeit auffe Pobacke abgesessen bis der Tsunami draussen vorbei war anne Jugendherberge Gemünd... Wie sachte der Kommentator im Radio...."in Aachen Regen, aber warm" - folglich im warmen Aachener Regen gestartet...C'HIO-Verhältnisse wie der Biker 
'se liebt...ett regnete Pylonen...




...Jugend folscht -brav so!....




...von Tirolern gebaut hält datt Dingen auch bei Regen, Respekt sacht der Ex-Fan vom Kölner Stadt-Archiv da.... Da wegen de Tochter ett Höhenprofil etwas geschliffenermassen daherkommen musste: Augen auf für Mutti Natur: Staunen wir hier: ~Ringende Schnecken~ (?!)




...wer dem Kind watt anderes erklären möchte bei 2 Herren und 1 Dame mit Wohnmobilbeteiligung - wir schicken 'se gerne vorbei!
Und abber - kuck ma datt hier - Shimano-Hollowtech-Tretlager-Reiniger-Selbstnachwachsend! FSC-prooved!




...und dann noch *ORANGE ELOXIERT!* Man bemerke hier die durchaus feuchte Gemengelage (socalled: Feuchtboden...) ...Behausungen ohne Wäremdämmung und falschen Schnick-Schnack...




...hier bin ich Gast, hier kann ich's bleiben (lassen!)... als Ziel für DAS:
















...jau, aufgeklart sieht datt Szenario doch schon wieder richtig supa aus; Jugend scheint auch Spaß zu haben...




...und folglich gab's auffem Rückweg auch noch Sonnenschein:




...auffem Pic 3 Wetter in einem, quasi 3-Wetter-Taft! Kurzer Zwischenstopp anne Urft - und ihr Haar fühlt sich wohl...
Also unter den Kinderunterhaltungstouren iss die Gemünd-Urfttalsperrentour definitiv weit vorne - 12 Km hin, Essen fassen, 12 zurück - 1 Höhenniveau - passt alles! JEDOCH: Ist der passionierte (Obacht: Nicht pensionierte!) Biker mit am Start (bis kurz vor Ende relativ saubä) so nutzt er die Chance während die Kurze inne Walderdbeeren verschwindet um ...nur 50 Meter
innen Singeltrail Richtung Wolfgarten einzubiegen...und dann dreckelig wie Sau wieder auszubiegen.... *Mutt, Matsch, Hulle!* Die Gute: "...mußte datt jetzt sein?" (begleitet von mehr schwer als leicht strafendem Blick....) ...hier antwortete datt betroffene Individuum: *"JA!"* Datt musste, damit Biken Biken bleibt, und damit Mission accomplished.... Stay tuned, der Pete, dreckisch wie Ferkel....


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2013)

Regen??? Gestern?????? Nööööö, das Wetterradar hat wieder gepasst!

Irrel die zweite war ja angesagt, auch wenn es krankheitsbedingt nur mit Udo los ging! Es war traumhaft, kein Regen und so gut wie kein Matsch.

HIER geht es weiter





















​


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2013)

Deine Prüm(el) im Blog iss die Irrel...-du Irrel (~Eifeler chinesisch...) Fein, fein, ich sehe attackierende Nacktschnecken - der Zecke wird zuviel Raum geräumt..... Hammers uns alle wieder inne Natur gehauen, fein, fein!  .....kurze Pause, der Schreiberling wurde vonne Gattin mit Hilfe eines Reisigbündels geografisch gezüchtigt und gesteht jetzt ein:
ett iss die PRÜM!  Ich Irrel!...abba glücklich, in 'ner diktatorischen Monarchie sind Widerworte selten(el)....


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2013)

laut karte ist es die Prüm


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juni 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> laut karte prüm



Hätt'ste früher reagiert wär mich Haue erspart geblieben - danke für de Durchblutungshilfe vonne Guten.... "Laut Udo Alpen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2013)

Armer Wurm


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2013)

Für morgen http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2013)

Sonntag schöne Trailrunde um Euskirchen usw. Wir versuchen viele Trails mitzunehmen! Runde wird locker.

Start 9.30 Uhr bei mir zuhause oder 9.45 *Stadtpark* Euskirchen.
Wer ist dabei?

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


*


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,
ist die Uhrzeit fix, oder ließe sich noch einen halbes Stündchen rausschinden? Komme aus K und ist ja immerhin So-morgen 

Gruß


----------



## yogi71 (5. Juli 2013)

spätestens um 10 Uhr müssten wir los,habe Nachmittags noch etwas vor.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2013)

OK, bin dabei, Handy per PN


----------



## yogi71 (7. Juli 2013)

Perfektes Wetter, mal sehen wer alles kommt.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2013)

Traumhaftes Wetter an diesem Sonntag, was kann man da Besseres tun als sich auf das Bike zu schwingen!​ 
Alles weitere HIER.

​ 




​ ​ 






​ 
​ 

​ ​ 

​


----------



## yogi71 (8. Juli 2013)

Dienstag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Juli 2013)

Jungs,
auch an dieser Stelle nochmals besten Dank fürs guiden durch Ööösi-Land 
Mir hat es viel Spaß gemacht, für den Anfang konnte man als Neuling bei euch einiges an schönen Trails kennenlernen. Matsch bin ich ja schon von den Touren im Hennefer Umland gewohnt, ihr könnt/kennt das auch außerordentlich 
Kurz und gut, auf ein Wiedersehen... viele Grüße 
R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2013)

Nach einer sehr schönen Dienstagsrunde noch eine Freitagsrunde

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juli 2013)

Freitag, den 19., könnte es bei mir klappen...wenn ihr dann auch tourt...  bzw trailt


----------



## yogi71 (11. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2013)

*ALARMAAAA !!!
TACHO VERLOREN !*

Hab gestern meinen CicloSport CM4.4A zwischen Billiger Wald und Hardtwald verloren.
Son kleines silbernes Gerät.
Sollte den jemand von den hiesigen "Locals" ihn finden bitte melden,
gibt Finderlohn, min. 1 Bier wenn nicht auch 2 oder 3

Hier ein Link zum Streckenabschnitt wo ich ihn verloren haben könnte:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...45955E7A182A07C685E4D4FB15981283811A04A61042A

Bin das auch zwei mal abgefahren aber nix zu sehen.
könnt sein das er in der Nähe des Parkplatzes am Billiger Wald liegt, musste dort wegen ne Pärchen das im Mazda Kombi am höggeln war das Bike schultern ​


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2013)

Die Schnüffelschweine entfalten ihre Schnüffelorgane - die Eifel ruft um Hilfe! Gruuuuuuuunz!  Werden's am Feierabend richten - will der Hubi auch datt Kennzeichen vom pöbelnden Pärchen?!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2013)

Bin dort heute abend unterwegs und werde die Augen aufhalten.....ich lass mir doch kein Bier entgehen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2013)

Nit pöbelnden Pärchen ! höggeln ! Dat is dat wo hinterher die Frau nen dicken Bauch bekommt. Mittwoch war wohl "Tag der Liebe" Schavener heide und Billiger Wald wurde freie Liebe im PKW vollzogen. Kennzeichen hab ich, hatte ja Helmcam dabei 

Könnte sein dat der Tacho an dem kleinen kurzen Fusspfädchen gegenüber dem Parkplatz Billiger Wald liegt, da musste ich wie gesagt wegen dem Trottel das Bike auffe Schulter nehmen, kann der seine Liebschaft nich woanders hinrichten ?

Die Biera's sind jedenfalls schonmal kalt gestellt 

Hier noch dat wat auf kosten des Tacho's gegangen ist:


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2013)

Ich schau dort mal intensiv nach!


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2013)

Mission accomplished - leider erfolglos - hoffentlich wird der Hubert sein Gehirn behalten! Mit Gehfrei ist die Eifel kaum zu bewältigen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2013)

Gehirn ? was is das denn ?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2013)

Hält die Ohren auseinander - mehr Funktion konnte der Verfasser im Selbsttest nitt merken....


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juli 2013)

wir haben gestern nix gefunden.
Wer hat denn die neue Erhebung der Nordeifel direkt am Ende vom Trail gemacht. 
Die komplette Auslaufzone (Parkplatz) ist am Ar...


----------



## othom (13. Juli 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> *ALARMAAAA !!!
> TACHO VERLOREN !*
> 
> Hab gestern meinen CicloSport CM4.4A zwischen Billiger Wald und Hardtwald verloren.
> ...




mir stellt sich gerade die Frage warum man sein Bike schultern muss....wegen dem AnschleichEffekt und dem lauten Nabensound der einen Verrät ....muhaaaaa


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> wir haben gestern nix gefunden.
> Wer hat denn die neue Erhebung der Nordeifel direkt am Ende vom Trail gemacht.
> Die komplette Auslaufzone (Parkplatz) ist am Ar...



Dat is der abgefräste Teerbelag von der strasse nach Antweiler, die sin da die Strasse am erneuern.



othom schrieb:


> mir stellt sich gerade die Frage warum man sein Bike schultern muss....wegen dem AnschleichEffekt und dem lauten Nabensound der einen Verrät ....muhaaaaa



Hm, wär ne Möglichkeit. Aber Leider hatte der Vollhonk sein Karren so in den Fussweg rückwärts eingeparkt das man nur links und rechts durch de Büsche konnte. Gehört hatte er mich ja, hatte nur in die falsche Richtung Ausschau gehalten... die Dame dachte bestimmt auch es wären die Ausserirdischen gelandet als sie mich mit Helm und Actioncam aufm Kopp gesehn hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2013)

> Dat is der abgefräste Teerbelag von der strasse nach Antweiler, die sin da die Strasse am erneuern.


 Der ist aber so auch fahrbar und für jeden Alpenquerer ein MUST-HAVE inne Vorbereitung - bei Sturz grippt der alte Belach ohne Ende...datt gelbe Baudings hätte man Wochenends anders parken können, stört die Performance... Ich lese gerade inne Euskirchener Burgenfahrt, Unterpunkt Marktplatz Flamersheim:
"Eifeler Köstlichkeiten", Lamm, Kaninchen, Backhendl, Kuchen, *Streichelzoo*! Da müssen die Kids aber früh genug da sein damit vor Topf und Grillrost noch watt gestreichelt werden kann! Mehr BIO geht nitt!!! Werde mal als Reserve ein Zwergkaninchen(!?) annen Rahmen tapen,
sonst ist datt Geheule wieder groß...


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juli 2013)

Der Udo hat noch Kaninchen auf Reserve.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2013)

Der ist da aber berechtigterweise sensibel (hat 'se vermutlich gesäugt...) - da werd' ich doch meinen Bikekumpel nitt bitten statt Wasser 2 Kaninchen 
innen Flaschenhalter zu packen.... ....ein (Achtung, getzt Mundart!) Kning, datt deinen Namen trägt - datt wünsch ich mir bei Nacht....


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2013)

Wer's immer noch gezweifelt hat - die gemeine Rursprotte ist mittlerweile scheinbar der Meinung wieder Landtier werden zu wollen (lieber datt als Pumpspeicher-Teilchenbeschleuniger-Fisch...) Der Prototyp hat's immerhin bis inne Kiefer geschafft - watt nicht ist kann ja noch werden... Der Gesichtsausdruck macht mir noch watt zu schaffen...er schaut so ...trocken...





...versteh einer den Fisch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juli 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Freitag, den 19., könnte es bei mir klappen...wenn ihr dann auch tourt...  bzw trailt


Wg aktuell noch akuter Augenentzündung frühestens am Di., 23.7., na mal schauen...


----------



## yogi71 (15. Juli 2013)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2013)

Jau, fein waren die Burgen und Klösters! Aber teils *etwas klein*...




...der bremsdosierende Vielfahrer hier klar im Vorteil... Schön war's; der Pete!


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juli 2013)

Ja das war schön! Ein Familienausflug!

Nicht heute,sondern morgen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juli 2013)

....und ich dachte immer Rennräder fahren von alleine! Mist war nix.
Heute bei 28 Grad meine erste Runde auf schmalen Reifen hingelegt!




Naja MTB ist mir lieber.


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juli 2013)

Sonnige Sonntagsrunde um 9.30 Uhr ab Hardtburg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11929


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (20. Juli 2013)

Ich denke ich werde dabei sein.  Gibt es eine km und hm grob Schätzung?


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juli 2013)

Nöö, Kilometer und Höhenmeter werden den Teilnehmenden angepasst.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juli 2013)

...in der Praxis aber auch schon mal der Teilnehmer an die Höhenmeter...::


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juli 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ....und ich dachte immer Rennräder fahren von alleine! Mist war nix.
> Heute bei 28 Grad meine erste Runde auf schmalen Reifen hingelegt!
> 
> 
> ...



Hat der Onkel Yogi denn da?


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juli 2013)

Die Frage ist eher:

Was hat der Kerl nicht?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juli 2013)

Frei nach dem Motto:
Lieber haben und nicht brauchen,als brauchen und nicht haben !


----------



## yogi71 (20. Juli 2013)

werden alle regelmäßig ausgeführt.


----------



## yogi71 (21. Juli 2013)

War das heute warm. Trotzdem eine schöne Runde mit Udo,Uwe und Simon gedreht. War mal wieder spassig. Danke für die Begleitung.

Den Rest  hier

bis bald im Wald
yogi


----------



## Handlampe (23. Juli 2013)

Kurze Errinnerung:
TTTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher:
> 
> Was hat der Kerl nicht?



... Melli - the one & only answer is: Garagenstellraum! Jedoch: Courage bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Kurze Errinnerung:
> TTTT



 Wir sind im Elyseum angekommen - man nimmt UNS nicht ernst!....und für locker, bedankt dafür! Naiv getrimmt haben mers keine Erfahrungen - Schoner mitbringen??? Rest per PN, hier wird kein Kostüm verraten... LG, der Pete&Antonie&Wannabys...


----------



## supasini (27. Juli 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> ....und ich dachte immer Rennräder fahren von alleine! Mist war nix.
> Heute bei 28 Grad meine erste Runde auf schmalen Reifen hingelegt!
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das ist ja auch kein Rennrad... 
können ja mal zusammen fahren, dann zeig ich dir mal ein paar schöne Strecken 

(wobei: 1000 Hm sind 1000 Hm, auch auf dem Renner  )


----------



## yogi71 (27. Juli 2013)

das können wir gern machen


----------



## eifeler (27. Juli 2013)

Morgen ne Runde mit den Dackeltrennern?


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juli 2013)

heute klappt bei mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (29. Juli 2013)

Danke an meine Mitfahrer für letzten Freitag!
Es war mal wieder schön den F.Way zu besuchen.





Guckst Du


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2013)

Danke an unsere "Mittänzer" beim Uwe letzten Samstag - der Kerl war garnicht platt zu kriegen, á-la-Uwe-Seeler einen gewaltigen Bums im rechten Bein, bestens prepaired und tanzte bis in die Morgenstunden - leichte positive Bräune...






á
...halt souverän wie man IHN kennt! Es war eine Ehre grillend und chillend an seiner Seite verbrezeln zu dürfen! Und Robben (nix Bayern-München, wir halten den Stall sauber!) hat er mit bloßen Händen gebändigt - in den Staub, Nicht-Tomburger! (Nuja, ein Scherzchen - @U aus A: falls not gewished this picture will be immediately direct erased (und mit Kirschkernen beschmissen...) Bereit- wenn Du es bist, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (2. August 2013)

Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde im bergischen Land?


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. August 2013)

Ich nicht.  Bin in Duisburg


----------



## Handlampe (3. August 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde im bergischen Land?



Warum jetzt keine Lust auf Mosel?


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2013)

Ich habe viel Lust,nur muss ich am frühen Nachmittag wieder zuhause sein. 
Schade,wünsche sich viel Spaß.


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2013)

Morgen ca.9.30 Uhr am Rösberg in Altenberg (Gaststätte Wißkirchen) die Tour wird ein wenig explorermässig. Ich denke ca. 45km und ein paar Hm.


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2013)

Der direkte Weg zur Bikinifigur: Hattu zuviel auffe Rippe - leiste Dir 'ne Sommergrippe! 76,2 Kg und der Rest von heute.... Da kann' ich mir in Saalbach paar Wacker innen Bikerucksack semmeln um nitt schon den
ersten Hangwinden zum Opfer zu fallen... Ha - dann knacken mers doch die 75 auch noch.... Tut mir leid, liebe liebgewonnene Leserschaft; aber jetzt auch noch mit der Spontan-Oralauswurf-App kann nix gebiked werden, also auch nix lustig Bildchen... Würg (76,1 kg, fallen....)
der Pete - meanwhile Strich inne Landschaft....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2013)

Ey Pete, gute Besserung !
Wenn du was Fett benötigst komm vorbei ich schleppe genug davon rum.


----------



## Ghosteye (4. August 2013)

Gute Besserung Pete, keine Angst die Pfunde kommen schon von ganz alleine wieder zurück.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ey Pete, gute Besserung !
> Wenn du was Fett benötigst komm vorbei ich schleppe genug davon rum.


Bedankt, werte Mitstreiters! (ja, auch der Udo)
Für's Fett-weg-kriegen existiert jedoch de Gute an meiner Seite!
Wenn da nitt die eine oder andere Bemerkung an meine Wenischkeit an meine "Opal-Schalenhaut" absitschen würde wäre ich der "Elton" der JFFR - und; in Zeiten von Wettbewerbsverzerrung aussem BMI Richtung Epo-Norm-Spritze bei de Weltmeisters.... Wir fahren doch in "Ziegenland" - nach spätestens 500 Metern irgendwattjedönsline hat der Zauderer dieser Zeilen soviel Ziegenköttel am Körper anjebabscht datt im Tal keiner mehr nach fracht....Köttel kann halt auch performen... hier ein Pic ausse Waschküche vom Spielberghaus, Trikot war schon inne Maschine...





...war aber voriges Jahr, jetzt eher weniger... (Vorsicht, hier ERNST-TEXT!) Neien - Bike fehlt gerade kollosal , ich seh' ja auch datt der liebe Hubi von dem einem oder anderen Gedanken getrieben Dinge (Jott-sei-Dank!) mal festhält wo mers alle von schön Spaß haben... Den echten Biker macht aus datt ich euch Fieber- und Brechkurven optisch erspare! Er wird schon wieder, Mutti meckert... Ride on, noch ein Tretlager ins Stevens und dann gen Süden, der Pete - demnächst am Monte Incontinentio (Keine Höhenmeter bei WIKI gefunden!)


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2013)

Gestern eine schöne Runde durch das bergische Land!

Guckst Du


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2013)

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2013)

Bevor das hier für 'ne Luftblase gehalten wird - auch Rekonvaleszente  dürfen bei der JFFR ihren Spass haben. Die schäl' Sick hat ihren  Hoh-Chi-Min, die Rötzchennase Pete hat den HiHuHi-Pfad (Hinger-Hubi's-Hingersch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) ausse Trauffe gehoben - ZALANDO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, verehrter des Lesens Fähige/r   Auf einem kurzen, aber knackigen Trail galt es Versehrtheit zu  überspielen und all' die nagenden Tricks und Styles von Pinkbike's  Videos inne Voreifel zu übertragen - namentlich rückseitig des Herrn H.  (Namensgeber vom Trail) - staunen wir hier was im goldenen Oktober mit  minimalistischem Material - Mammutmütze/Goggles/paar Handschuh/Lenker  von Mutter Natur - noch so abgreifbar ist - für die Betitelungen sei die  anglikanische Sprache entschuldigt - auf englisch flucht sich so  wunderbar...wegen dem hohen Risc alle Sprünge ohne Bike gestanden...
1) seichtes Einspringen mit dem No-Pedal-Sider




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keine Blessuren, der Dachs blieb im Bau, daher direkt mal inne Vollen: der Sun-to-tail-whip!!!




...ja, da kommt Sonne inne Hose!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...konnte  aber noch im Sprung performt werden zum ...JACKIE-SHAN-FLIP (können  diverse Keeper der Bundesliga ein Lied von Singen) Baanzai..




Holla-die-Waldfee... Nachdem jetzt klar war dass der Boden Gripp besaß: ab in die Königsdisziplin! Übergang zum GRAB-TO-THE-FOTT!




...Einschlag Pranke an Po (Anmrkg.d.Verfassers: Kölsch~Fott) PERFEKT!




Wer datt kann, hat die Welt vor sich liegen!  Also ran an die liegengebliebenen Herausforderungen; Parabelflug war angesagt - einfach der Physik gehorchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Stand-the-parabel-I





Enter Gravitation...




Deaf Grind - echt doofes Grinsen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















...fast ungeschnittener Spass   ...beim letzten Dropp haben den Trailshaper eindeutig die heimischen  Häscher (neudeutsch: FiFö~Fieser Förster oder Interessenverbändler toter  Sauen~Schlächter der Schwarzkittel) überrascht - der Trail endet in  einem Brombeergebüsch epischer Tiefe....+/- 15 Meter Stacheltraktion  lassen das Finish noch etwas....nun.....biotopisch erscheinen!? 
Also improvisieren - *Grap-what-you-can-in-front-of-the-brombeer-BAR-TO-THE-BAUM:*





Im November fliegen mer da gerne mal durch in "Remembering of the  Shaper"! Absolut ausgestylt, wahrscheinlich noch de Botz jekracht, der  Pete (gern auch mal krank wenn's so'n Programm gibt, wegen Grippe  schliesslich die Radrebellen verlustieren müssen) Yeepeyayee-  Schweinebacke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre
Spot: Dem Hubäät sing Fott
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unjefracht jeschändet...

*DEN wollt ich doch nochmal dem Handlampe aufs Öl giessen...* Damit iss abnehmen echt keine Kunst mehr, der Körpa verliert alles ausser Adrenalin.... Zum Nachmachen steilstens empfohlen....
-*der Drop iss meanwhile ready to race* und wurd' meines Wissens nach von noch lebenden Tomburgern bereits bezwungen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2013)

Immer noch einer der geilsten Aktionen die je ein JFFR vollbracht hat    

Bikepark hat schwer Federn lassen müssen, die "Shaper" sind wohl nich mehr aktiv, der Drop wurde zerbröselt und die Anlieger sind auch ganz fies für so Fahrtechniklegasteniker wie mich, gugsdu Filmpschja 6:31-6:50:


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2013)

Danke, Hubi - solange du getreulich die Failed- und Bautz-Scenes drinlässt inne Filmchen zeigt datt auch datt Ikonen mal 'nen suboptimalen Tach haben dürfen - da drängt uns kein südkoreanisches Covermaterial innet Forum.... (Enn Bautz am heiligen Bersch iss immer noch ein Inlandprodukt vom heimischen Bäcker...) Natürlisch iss der umtriebige Pete schon dem nächsten Projekt auffe Schliche - bedingt abbä viel Materialeinsatz und Jedöns weil der nu mal eng am Script bleiben will - stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2013)

Nur noch 3x schlafen - dann darf Vati wieder shutteln!


----------



## yogi71 (12. August 2013)

*Du hast mich ja dabei! 

Gestern schöne Rurseerunde mit Thorsten und Udo!

Von Simmerath Richtung Schmidt, dann zum Rursee Richtung Schwammenauel.


















*​


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2013)

Wer so wenig Pics postet hatte dazwischen garantiert zu viel Spaß um mehr zu machen! Fein, fein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2013)

Noch zweimal schlafen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2013)

Na, datt macht doch Laune - Untertitel: 50 ways to leave your lover... da wurd' aber auch keine Chance ungenutzt verstrichen gelassen...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30451/hd?qc=hd

Ein Feuerwerk an "How to leave the line..." - jedoch, gnadenlos ehrlich auf Digiloid gebannt, reschpekt....


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. August 2013)

Hey ho....hab ich lang nicht mehr gemacht deshalb: wie läd man Bilder in einen comment???? da steht immer URL


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2013)

)





Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Hey ho....hab ich lang nicht mehr gemacht deshalb: wie läd man Bilder in einen comment???? da steht immer URL



Man geht auf Fotos / Meine Seite / Bilder hierher hochladen (oder gibt an der Stelle einen eigenen Namen ein (so wie z.B. "zerschundene Fresse"...)
und lädt aus dem Notebook fröhlich locker hoch - falls Bildformat größer 2 MB besser bei Chip.de Programm Fileminimizer runterladen - datt macht Fotos fluffig... Hiho, hau ett rein, der Pete


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. August 2013)

Dankeeeeeeee 
Scheinbar hats sich schon rumgesprochen?


----------



## Trueffelschwein (14. August 2013)

So...endlich kann ich auch mal n Tourenbericht machen 
Die lang  ersehnte Fahrt vom Gehrenberg nach Markdorf wurde endlich wahr! Wir  haben mein Rad auseinander gebastelt, 550 km transportiert zusammen  gebastelt...joa und dann zerstört xD
Und das war ganz einfach! ^^
Siehe da: 






....und das ganze geschah da:






...Und sah dann so aus:






Und war dann am Ende doch nicht so lustig obwohl ich ausem Lachen nicht mehr Rauskam denn:






Und offene Schulter+Schwindel+Übelkeit+Bauchschmerzen(Lenker in de Wampe)+Wadenzerrung+gaaaaaaanz viel Adrenalin+:kotz:
Kopf meets Baum...

1st comment: "Papa mach Foto, hihihihihi"

Naja...ich komme ja immerhin noch die Treppe hochgekrochen xD

Der Rest der Strecke fuhr sich dann gaaaaaanz fluffig vom Adrenalin ohne Kette runter und ich muss sagen: 
Leider geil!  

Guckste:










Also alles im allem lässt sich sagen: der Gehrenberg ist echt super! 
Wenn man sich dann nicht so doof anstellt wie et Scheinchen 
Jde menge Steinfelder...Hüpfer...Baumstämme...Äste...Bäche...und es geht laaaange runter! 

Lg. et putte Schweinchen 

Ps. Bitte keine Mecker über Rechtschreibung: Ich zitter immernoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chipmonkey (16. August 2013)

Auf dem Gehrenberg war ich neulich auch und habe einige sehr nette Trails gefunden. An die Steinpassage kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Allerdings war ich alleine unterwegs, was dazu führte, dass ich hier und da stärker am Bremshebel gerissen habe als es mir eigentlich lieb war  Der schönste Trail ist m.E. der Leimbach-Trail, sehr verschlungen und technisch. Einstieg war aber schwer zu finden 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ghosteye (17. August 2013)

Fährt jemand Sonntag morgen?


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2013)

Hackelberg; Koordinaten im Pinzgau, nimm ding Lustermaschin - wir treffen uns um 8.55 auf 2.1oo Meter Höhe, Parkplatz kein Thema.... (Ja, dieser Text könnte Sarkasmus enthalten...)


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2013)

So, lieber Leser, mangels Führungsspitze wurde erst mal zum Kaltstart die Jugend die Hänge runter gejagt - Jugend forscht 2013...




...nu, muffig - but fluffig... die Sequenzen verbessern sich... see further:




...genau, korrekt gekleidet darf man sich wohlfeil in den Tod stürzen...... tun mer nitt, testen im Slow-Mo-Modus die X-Line und diverse Kuhwege...








Nach soviel Spaß vonne Jugend die Althasen am Start...




...mit satt Erfahrungswerten...
...nach 70 Minuten Warten auffen ÖAMTC...




...so kennen mers den Cheffe, zuversichtlich und mit Demut angetan... egal, der Motoclub hat seine Chance gehabt und jetzt rinn inne Pantuffeln...




...self is the man.... und danach brannte die Weide auffem Hometrail...
...und natürlich wurde die Jugend noch gecoached....




...Hangverfolgungsflug inklusive... Hoffentlich mehr davon und Beileid anne verunglückte Trüffelvariante, der Pete...


----------



## Trueffelschwein (18. August 2013)

Bin neidisch  will auh mal mit...


----------



## Ghosteye (18. August 2013)

Wenn dann die gesamte Führung  ausgeflogen ist muss man halt andere Verbündete finden.  Die Herren in oliv  waren so freundlich mich aufzunehmen .
Der große Vorteil dabei wenn mal kein Trail da ist macht man einfach einen neuen!
Der hat dann auch gleich die vorgeschriebene Breite von mindestens 2 Meter.

Viel Spaß aufm Berg!


----------



## Handlampe (18. August 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Na, wenn das nicht mal der Chef vor dem Eingang zum Panoramatrail ist.
Wenn ihr Abends mal Zeit habt, schaut mal beim Dietmar Schwabl im Hotel Talblick vorbei. Der hat einen ziemlich schicken Weinkeller. 
Außerdem ein ziemlich netter Typ. Wir haben bei ihm mit SIT eine Weinprobe gemacht.


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2013)

> Wir haben bei ihm mit SIT eine Weinprobe gemacht.


 @Handlampe: da stand ein Schild - nach Genuss verkorkt!

Voila - ein Mitschnitt vonne Erfahrungswerte, 2. Auflage:
Watt immer die JFFR macht - wir sind bekennende Vert(e)riders - kommt vom Französischen und heißt soviel wie grün- also man soll die Kleidung nach dem Gebrauch noch mampfen können ohne Mutti Natur über alle Stränge zu belasten - deshalb 2013: GO GREEN OR GO HOME!




-jau, datt hammers uns schon einverlaubt... ...und grün zu sein gehört latürnich zu den Sachen die man in Saalbach unbedingt machen muss - Nummer 2 auffe Liste: der Siedewursttest beim Hackelbergschorsch: die Dinger werden mitte Lötlampe (nitt Handlampe!) auf knapp vor Kernschmelze gebracht - wer vor 5 Sekunden loslässt ist die Talmemme schlechthin und muss Zipfelmütze tragen - hier zur Abwechslung ein gestandener Naturbursch'




...fahren konnt' der leider mit den Bratfingern nitt mehr - aber ett zählt der Ruf!!! Doch ett mehren sich die Rufe ausse billigen Ränge nach Trailpics, nu gut:


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2013)

> Wir haben bei ihm mit SIT eine Weinprobe gemacht.


 @_Handlampe_: da stand ein Schild - nach Genuss verkorkt!

Voila - ein Mitschnitt vonne Erfahrungswerte, 2. Auflage:
Watt immer die JFFR macht - wir sind bekennende Vert(e)riders - kommt vom Französischen und heißt soviel wie grün- also man soll die Kleidung nach dem Gebrauch noch mampfen können ohne Mutti Natur über alle Stränge zu belasten - deshalb 2013: GO GREEN OR GO HOME!





-jau, datt hammers uns schon einverlaubt... ...und grün zu sein gehört latürnich zu den Sachen die man in Saalbach unbedingt machen muss - Nummer 2 auffe Liste: der Siedewursttest beim Hackelbergschorsch: die Dinger werden mitte Lötlampe (nitt Handlampe!) auf knapp vor Kernschmelze gebracht - wer vor 5 Sekunden loslässt ist die Talmemme schlechthin und muss Zipfelmütze tragen - hier zur Abwechslung ein gestandener Naturbursch'




...fahren konnt' der leider mit den Bratfingern nitt mehr - aber ett zählt der Ruf!!! Doch ett mehren sich die Rufe ausse billigen Ränge nach Trailpics, nu gut:
Der gute alte Kacklberg hat von seinem Schrecken nix verloren - übers Jahr schrumpft die geschobene Distanz auf ein Drittel - und beim Neustart liegt datt Dingen wieder vor einem wie Massada vorm Römersturm....




Gipfel wurd nachweislich "gestürmt" - selten traf ein gutes, altes "Tuwort" so kontrovers zu....




...Der Monarch gab' die Line vor....




...und Kind und Kegel jagden nach......ici der Büttel auf neuem Essensgeschirr - fliegt sich wie Teppisch!!!




...pronto noch die Hackelbergline verlängert inne neue Z-Line - Hammähai! Die zwei Wallrides sind Riesenspasskanonen, die Shore-Elemente watt für die ganze Familienkombo - und höher als im Digipic kommt der Pete nur noch mit komplett präparierte Socken mit Murmeltierfett, versprochen....




...und datt Resultat der Linienkombo - datt Küng iss selisch müd:




...nu, besser im heimischen Bett als auf fremdem Asphalt......aber alles kann man auch nitt haben...stay tuned, go green, die Vacanzieabteilung vonne JFFR!

Für diejenigen die vor schlechtem Schlaf und heißer Wurst nitt schrecken hier nochmal der John-Cleese-Gedächtnis-Mitschnitt vonne Wurst...


----------



## yogi71 (19. August 2013)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na, wenn das nicht mal der Chef vor dem Eingang zum Panoramatrail ist.
> Wenn ihr Abends mal Zeit habt, schaut mal beim Dietmar Schwabl im Hotel Talblick vorbei. Der hat einen ziemlich schicken Weinkeller.
> Außerdem ein ziemlich netter Typ. Wir haben bei ihm mit SIT eine Weinprobe gemacht.



Sehr gut erkannt,lieber Uwe.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2013)

...und wo wir doch so bekennend "Grünreiters" sind hier mal Schluß mit der Annahme man floddere nur beschildertes Wegegut entlang.... Tagelang hatte DER uns gejuckt...kuckst Du: verbotene Früchte...




...gedacht, gebiked...die Crew vorbereitet...man staune: der Häuptling tariert die Sattelneigung genau auf den gegenüberliegenden Trail!




...jau, so geht Profi heute...sicherheitshalber nochmals die Teilnehmers abgelichtet, bei solchen Hangprofilen geht der eine oder andere Laie flugs verschütt' (oder fliegen...)




...die Holde zeigte erst Skepsis ob des unlauteren Tuns der Hörrn...




...warf diese aber kurz darauf ob des unmoralischen Trailspassangebotes begeistert über Bord (...ein Fehler, wie sich zeigen sollte...)




...mochten die Spiele beginnen!!!












Holla die Waldfee - schöneres dürfen mers hier nitt zeigen, ett kuckt ja auch die Jugend rein! Bei manchem Blaubeerbusch meinte man nach kurzer Zeit den schon von 3 Seiten befahren zu haben, so sehr gings um Stock und Strauch! Trailspaß! Bodenbanging! Geschrumpel! JEDOCH! (Ein "Jedoch" wie es nur Jochen Malmsheimer aussprechen kann; Donnerhall!)  So wie datt Nibelungengold den Drachen und jeder Santander-Bank-Kredit den Gerichtskuckuckkleber im Gepäck hat furunkelte auch hier ein Untier inne Satteltaschen des Verführerischen Trails - namentlich nennen wir datt kontaktfreudige Borstenviech mal den "Hörrn-X-Alm-Wirt".... Dieser liegt - vermeintlich ob seiner ihm eigenen, unwirschen Art - von Gästen ungestört ganztägig auffe Terazza mit dem Feldstecher auffe Lauer nach Spaßhabern auf 2 Rädern... die hat er dann auch erwischt; nämlich uns.... Meine Hörrn, die Ansprache war kurz, knackig und von Imperativen geprägt - dabei höflich direkt, zielbewußt und wohleinstudiert....
Anbei ein Papparazzipic vonne Bande nach der "Belehrung"......der Kenner beachte die herabhängenden Visagen....




...ja, Bereuen war datt Gebot der Stunde.... Nachdem wir feierlich 100x wiederholt hatten *"Ja, wir bereuens in der Tat - der Trail, der ist ein Wanderpfad..."* entliess uns der Tuberkel aus seinen Fängen - nicht ohne mittels Jeep die Biker noch bis zum Talgrund zu malträtieren... Wir beschlossen am schwächsten Glied der Kette ein Exempel zu statuieren, damit solch Regelwiderspinstiges Getue nitt Früchte trägt - daher sehen wir hier den bestraften Pete - Erdbeer mag der garnitt....




...jawoll, wer Mist macht muss den auch auslöffeln! (Irgendwo ist dem Tourblog der Strafcharakter abhanden gekommen...?!) Ach ja, das Mufflon unter den Wirtsleut' versteckt sich am Ende eines WANDERPFADES mit blumigem Namen, dies für die Jauchkucker unter den Lesenden...LG, der Pete voll bestraft!


----------



## yogi71 (2. September 2013)

Das war echt schön! 

Gestern waren Udo&Yogi op jöck


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2013)

Genan, dat war echt schön !

Hätten wir uns beinah umgefahren


----------



## eifeler (2. September 2013)

Wollte am Sonntag hoch zum RaR am Ring radeln, jedoch mit dem Renner. 

Falls jemand Zeit u. Lust hat, hier der Termin im LMB:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14332

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das war echt schön!
> 
> Gestern waren Udo&Yogi op jöck



Gefaltet werden vom Berggnom?! In einschlägigen Foren fast für lau!!!


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2013)

Weiter nu auffe Spuren der JFFR-Sommer-Session; Zwischenstation Passo Pordoi - satt Höhe - sattes Verbot für Skier und Bikes wegen ordentlich Negativschlagzeilen von Touristen im Nebel (respektive im Wegseits....)
Satt hoch war ordentlich...




Mit der Seilbahn nach der Scharte hoch, Radbetrieb war No-Go...




...kurz vor oben waren Erinnerungen an Querung der Domspitzen durchaus angebracht...




...sicherheitshalber nochmal Blick zurück ob nicht doch fahrbar...




...die Dauerbewohner vom Rifugio eher irritierend...




...ok, ein Motiv...Dann der Blick die Scharte runter...




Davon lassen mers uns doch nicht unterkriegen, also fusslings runter vonne Seilstation und vom Col di Lana den alten Wanderpfad tallings per Bike Richtung Canazai......Yeehaa!




Erstlings leichter Zweifel....bin icke richtig?!








Zweitlings noch Ausschlackern vonne Wade (~Hämmchen) überm Bachlauf...zieht der Weg auch Lustlose innen Bann....








...und bis zum Abklang im Tal ordentlich Höhenmeter geschenkt bekommen, Danke dafür - datt bunte Häusschen im Hintergrund
ist keine KiTa - nur über 800 Meter tiefer - dem Trailgott sei's gedankt..




...eine Supernummer - geblieben ist die Erinnerung an günstige Objekte am Pordoi-Pass... Übereinstimmungen mit frischrenovierten Objekten ausse Umgebung rein zufällig - hier geht noch was...




...unser Altenteil??? Da muss der Makler nochmal einschwenken von Muscheln auf Euro.... LG, der Pete, noch grüne Pfeile im Köcher...


----------



## yogi71 (4. September 2013)

*Hier noch ein paar Pics von mir!!!! Schööööööön war es.



*​ * Pete in Saalbach Milkaline 2013*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Schattberg Start X-Line*​ *

*​ * Westgipfel Schattberg erreicht*​ *

*​ * Hacklbergtrail*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Blick vom Schattberg*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Ureinwohner Saalbach ;-)*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Groß Glockner*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Unser Domizil am Garda*​ *

*​ * Perfekter Blick und absolute Ruhe*​ *

*​ ​ *

*​ * Kommt da ein Gewitter oder die Sonne zurück?*​ *

*​ * Damen im flow*​ *

*​ * JFFR Nachwuchs*​ *

*​ *Das ist doch nicht ernst gemeint????*​


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872

fÜR MORGEN:


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2013)

Ein feines Bildpotpourie vom Cheffe, Chapeau!
Wer WDR kuckt ist klar im Vorteil - wo ist der Stratmann eigentlich Freitag im letzten Abschnitt her - iss ja Trailspaß vom Feinsten gewesen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2013)

.


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2013)

Nu, Damens und Hörrn, irgendwann iss auch der schönste Urlaub feddisch... Unser Finalziel war der Gardasee, und damit auch ein Highlight der MTB-Szene erreicht... Hier nur ein Appetizer... 
Abteilung Vorfreude:




...jau, vom Westufer iss ordentlich Weg nach drüben zum Monte Baldo...
de Gute eher skeptisch...




...nu, und wer die Ostseite vom Garda kennt ist auch mit der freudigen Ansicht vertraut - Wetterlein, ick hör dir trappsen...
auch ein Echo inne Haarpracht vonne Guten, da kann der Pete nit mithalten (trägt sein Haar meist offen...)








Am Seilbahnhome angekommen erst mal einnorden auf die Handvoll Möglichkeiten die für den MTB'ler so existieren - next Possibility 14.15 h, Verzweiflung bei de Damens...




Infomateral war bis dahin waidlich knapp, abbä: bei Einlösen der "Bikecard" kriegt der Interessent 'ne ordentliche Karte Maßstab 1:25000 inne Hand und ordentlich Perspektive...dann gings dran den sonnigen See (26°) gegen Nebelschwaden mit Sprühregen (9°) einzutauschen - 




war datt eine Freude die Sommerröckchenfraktion mit FlipFlops blau anlaufen zu sehen.... natürlich war der Biker bestens vorbereitet und schlüpfte inne Wetterpelle - der sonnige See war ja weiter in Sichtweite...








...ordentlich, ordentlich - Freeride No. 4 scheinbar direkte Falllinie vonne Seilbahn, kommt ja auch ohne Stütze aus.. Man begab sich in Startformation....




Posergesocks! Anfangs recht befestigt...




...und bespassend....
Junge, Junge, 1600Hm+ bergab, da passiert so einiges - im Mittelteil teils wie Toskana....




paar Meter später für die Lenkerzentrale schon zu schmal...








...die Gute teils sehr turnend unterwegs...
...und über den Köpfen noch die Turnkonkurrenz vonne Paragleiters...




...also so ein Kaliber zu "bergappen" war denn doch schon eine neue Erfahrung...du bist gefühlt schon 'ne Stunde bespasst und trotzdem dem 
Tal nitt merklich nähergekommen...an der Steilheit des Geläufs kann's nitt gelegen haben...




...oh, ein formidabel Plätzchen für ein Päusschen.... Zeit, die gefühlten Bremspranken mal wieder gerade zu biegen....




Ja, datt Lachen sollte noch vergehen - die folgenden Kilometer Falllinie waren gespickt mit sausteilem, selbstfliegenden Gebrösel - gut datt ohne Ton ist... ich hör hier noch die Gute fluchen...












...kein Gelände für erklärte Bremsrillenverweigerer, datt kann Mutti Natur viiiiel besser... ...die letzten Meter über Malcesine gings idyllisch durch die Olivenplantagen - doch wer da meint die Augen schweifen lassen zu können...die "Brombeervariante" am Garda ist der Buchs...datt Zeug schlägt in Knöchel-bis Schienbeinhöhe zu und nötigte dem Verfasser 'ne ordentliche Blutspende ab...Aargh...




Trotz Aua superschön......dann See de Gelenke runtergekühlt...
(Abteilung Altersvorsorge)




...und feddisch war ein perfekter Tag - den lässt der Könner ordentlich ausklingen in der passenden Location - Ristorante "Seemöve" mit Filetto al pepe verde klang da doch ordentlich....




Kinders, datt sind die Tage wofür man lebt! Und ein herzlicher Dank ann ett rollende Material - äh, de Gattin!!! Stay tuned, der Pete....will alles irgendwie wieder nochmal..


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2013)

.


----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2013)

...isch bin vonne Socken - da fährt ein Redakteur Neuterrain mit der 50/50-Chance auffe Schnute zu fallen - und dann ohne Handschuh...
iss ihm aber sicher Sekundenbruchteile später auf"gefallen"......
Empört Euch, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2013)

Der Akrigg! 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]Trial Trails on Vimeo[/ame]

Im Nachhinein erschliesst sich mir garnitt mehr warum wir datt Gatterqueren in Ösiland so unnötig verkompliziert haben....
Sieht doch fesch und easy aus beim Schotten...


----------



## Pete04 (15. September 2013)

Natürlich iss die Gatterquerung á-la-Akrigg die Königsdisziplin, aber da lassen mir Rheinländers uns doch nitt inne Suppe spucken - eine Antwort auf Schottland.......Heide hammers satt:
















Gewächse, die auch durchaus bei Harry Potter Biker vertrimmen könnten...




Traute Quellen, wo's keiner vermutet - hier schon Heilig gesprochen....




...datt ganze verbunden durch schnuckelig Trailchen...(die sich teils Wanderer, Ross und Biker teilen - da kommt ordentlich Gemengelage in den Untergrund - und de Gute annet Schimpfen...)




...watt sich abber drastisch legte als die Pfädchen schmaler wurden - fein, gelle?




Nein, nein, nein! Hier hat der sogenannte Guide wieder 'nen Zubringer zu Forstlings Abschussrampen fehlinterpretiert....... Dammwild und schottische Steaks säumten die Pfade....(muhen Schottisch!!!)




Achtung: vor Zubereitung bei "Mälzer kocht" die Hörners entfernen (ganz tolle App für die DH-Fraktion: wo doch heute alles über 78cm fährt - mal 'ne YAK-Bar mit 30er Rise versuchen...)...aber vor dem Futtern kommt doch bitte watt Leistung - kuckst du: Gnadenlose Northshore-Elemente....




...fullminante Aufbauten mit spektakulären Geradeausläufen.....




Passagen zwischen Stich (Brombeer) & Sitsch (Schwarzwildwellness)...




...Fazit: da simmer doch ganz nah' dran am Schottischen Flair - wenn da nur der Style nitt wäre......wie datt folgende Pic inne Sammlung geraten konnte? Schleierhaft, Papparazzi wird noch ausgepeitscht......Der klägliche Versager hatte ja noch nitt mal datt Bike dabei....




...JEDOCH: schon ein Blick ins Intro vom Akrigg zeigt: er nutzt 'nen STEIN als Steighilfe!!! Wird bei der Fifa gelb gepfiffen - hier kann datt Rheinland noch aufholen...Und weil nitt jeder 'nen Hadrianswall vor de Nase hatt trumpfen wir mit unverhofft auftauchenden Bikewartungsbühnen - datt kennt der Schotte nitt!




...die hohe Kunst des Dremmpelns...(niederländerlisch: Geschrumpel überfahren...Anm.d.Versemmlers) ....hätt ich doch gerne paar Pics vonne Heide bei stetem Sonnenschein gemacht, brennt dann regelrecht violett...Ride on, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2013)

Winterberg 9° und Nebel....so sieht's aus wenn Wetterdienste im Vorfieber der BuWahl kollabieren....kuckst Du Nebel




Der Träger prophylaktischer Anti-Fog-Kuckers stand beim Cappucino wettertechnisch klar im Abseits...da die Kleinste überraschend mitte Freundin campen ging konnten die Ollen Gelenkübungen andenken - Vollzug freut Vatti... Schiere Freude:




...nu, interessant iss jedenfalls datt erst die gültige Liftkarte zum Auffe-Schnauze-Fallen im 4x berechtigt - ohne Bikecard fallen somit rechtlich unmöglich - Arrangement für Paarlauf:




...und messerscharfe, optische Wahrnehmungsorgane nehmen hier wirklich "Sonne satt" auf...




...die Gute mit eigenem Kopf-Kraftfeld unterwegs - da prallen Fuchs, Buchs, Flieg' und Henne ab! Voll-nix-manipuliertes O-Pic:




...nö, latürnich hat uns die voll abgefahrene Vollpfostenwetteransage round about 200 Mitspaßhaber weniger beschert - mer sind abber diesbezüglich nitt nachtragend! Applaus, Applaus: datt man gerade den Park auf links gedreht hat in Punkto neuer 6er-Lift wird nitt unbedingt offensiv kundgetan im Netz - ein ordentlich Pfund Trails sind aussem Rennen - nu, kombinieren mers halt Schweinemett mit Tofu, Früchtetee mit Corona, Freireiten mit Rollator... Go flex or go home, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2013)

Nu, büschen viel RR-Anteil - aber frivole Technik!

http://www.rennrad-news.de/news/201...siegen-will-muss-kreativ-sein-lustiges-video/

...aber abkürzen gilt nitt! Noch ein geisterhaftes Pic aussem Bikepark Mehring - für die Cam gab's im Wald nitt wirklich ausreichend Licht - hat der Hörr Hausfotograf vonne Tomburgers sicher sattelfesteres Material gesichert...




...oder doch zu schnell??? Danke an das gnadenlos lockere Dutzend Mitspaßhaber - der Quarkstollen vom Hausbäcker: Wow! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2013)

Neidlos anerkannt - der selbstlose Werkstattleiter der TT - ausgestattet mit ordentlich Cam und Lichtgewitter - produziert dann so watt geblitzdingst




...da zieh'n mers den Hut! Der Partner vonne Guten kommt auf dem Parallelpic recht schwitzfeucht daher - gerade auffem Table fast einen Nosie eingeläutet... Ein fürwahr geiles Geläuf was die Mehringer da inne Natur gezimmert haben - und scheinbar checken die Besucher auch mal datt Abfall ein mitnehmbahres Gut ist - Respekt für die Builder! LG, der Pete - natürlich auffe Gästepage bedankt, soviel muss sein...


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2013)

Der Mehring-Bikepark - en Knüllertje! Da haben doch paar Jungs watt vorgekupfert....

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...21980/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-3

...ab Minute 25 Kamloops, einfach WoW! Wer's mag kann sich im Kanu vorab noch zu Tode stürzen - einfach ein "spezielles" Format, die Reihe!
Als der Hörr Semenuk auf dem ausgehöhlten Baumstein nur man kurz mit dem Vorderreifen auftippt hab' ich mich bisschen veräppelt gefühlt - die haben doch gar keine Krankenversicherung im Obamaland die sowatt nicht
bei Fail unter grobe Fahrlässigkeit wegbügelt?! LG, der Pete, dem Überlebenswillen vertrauend...


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2013)

Och menno! Wie stehn' mers denn da wenn irgendwelche pädagogischen Obernasen immer noch mantramässig verkünden dürfen ..."Pause iss Nixtun - für's Quälen simmer's hier" - die ruhen sich ja schlußletztendlich inne Arbeitszeit aus um solche Sprüche dämmeln zu können... So geht bei Pinkbike der Weg zum Spaß jetzt...




...wir brauchen definitiv mehr Wasserflugzeuge in NRW...und wenn Zeit iss für Aufwärtsdämmeln tun mers datt auch gerne ...
...und bisschen mehr Baumgrenze oberhalb der Ahr, sonst so watt auch nitt möglich....




...aber geil aus sieht's trotzdem...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. September 2013)

Wenn der liebe Herr gewollt hätte das man mit Bikes nur bergab schiessen soll, hätte er uns dann 3fach Kurbeln und 10fach Kasetten erfinden lassen ? 

Gondel is ja noch ok, da kann man wenigsten ausreichend bergabgeschosse gen Gipfel wuchten, aber Wasserflugzeug & Co sehen in der CO2 Bilanz schon ziemlich dekadent aus oder ? Lieber auch mal watt zu lasten der schönen Natur flöten lassen


----------



## shmee (28. September 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Als der Hörr Semenuk auf dem ausgehöhlten Baumstein nur man kurz mit dem Vorderreifen auftippt hab' ich mich bisschen veräppelt gefühlt - die haben doch gar keine Krankenversicherung im Obamaland die sowatt nicht
> bei Fail unter grobe Fahrlässigkeit wegbügelt?! LG, der Pete, dem Überlebenswillen vertrauend...



Aber das ist doch der zivilisierte nördliche Nachbar, bei denen hat's doch sowas wie Krankenversicherung. Nichts desto Trotz, Schwerkraft scheinen die Jungs nicht zu kennen, staune auch immer wieder.



schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn der liebe Herr gewollt hätte das man mit Bikes nur bergab schiessen soll, hätte er uns dann 3fach Kurbeln und 10fach Kasetten erfinden lassen ?
> 
> Gondel is ja noch ok, da kann man wenigsten ausreichend bergabgeschosse gen Gipfel wuchten, aber Wasserflugzeug & Co sehen in der CO2 Bilanz schon ziemlich dekadent aus oder ? Lieber auch mal watt zu lasten der schönen Natur flöten lassen



Ach, bei ca. 28 mal so großer Fläche, von denen gefühlte 85 % bewaldet sind und bei ca. 67-fach geringerer Bevölkerungsdichte könnte wohl jeder Kandidadier den ganzen Tag mit dem Flugzeug fliegen und die CO2 Bilanz wäre immer noch deutlich besser als für jeden deutschen Mit-dem-Auto-Bei-Aldi-Einkäufer.


----------



## 19malibu92 (28. September 2013)

super Bilder von dir Pete,
leider kenne ich bis jetzt um Mechernich kaum single Trails.
Ich weiß, die Bilder sind meißt nicht von hier, trotzde, super


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2013)

Jau, die grauen Bergspitzen sind um Mechernich eher selten! Ist ja ein kruder Mix...aber immer wieder schön und mit den entsprechenden Mitfahrern ist immer ein "Platter zum Plauschen" garantiert!


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2013)

Dart 
              Mitglied  

 



 

                Registriert seit: Aug 2008
                 Ort: Neunkirchen-Seelscheid
                                                   Bike: Radon Swoop 7.0 Canyon Nerve XC 3


Fotos 









*AW: Team Tomburg - Teil 1* 
                                                                                Kennt Ihr den schon:






 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM8tShcn-dY"]Gee Atherton gets hunted by a Peregrine Falcon - YouTube[/nomedia] ????

Die Vorlage vom Jörg war einfach zu steil - nach ein wenisch geistigem Brainstorming flux umgesetzt:

Hey Jörsch - hast Du etwa KEINEN? Ich hab meinen wegen des suburbanen Umfelds auf Pizza abgerichtet - geht ab wie Schmitz Katze!






...erfordert watt Geduld bei der Abrichtung(wird auch hoffentlich noch größer....) abba danach frisst er dir ausse Kaputze! LG, der Pete (datt Bändchen gewöhn ich ihm auch noch ab....)                                                                                                __________________

 Yeehaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wenn der liebe Herr gewollt hätte das man mit Bikes nur bergab schiessen soll, hätte er uns dann 3fach Kurbeln und 10fach Kasetten erfinden lassen ?
> 
> Gondel is ja noch ok, da kann man wenigsten ausreichend bergabgeschosse gen Gipfel wuchten, aber Wasserflugzeug & Co sehen in der CO2 Bilanz schon ziemlich dekadent aus oder ? Lieber auch mal watt zu lasten der schönen Natur flöten lassen



Wasser*SEGEL*flugzeug? Neien, schon verstanden - heißt ja auch Mountainbike und nitt Flachbahnrenner...ohne Berge täten mers uns ja nur noch vor de Eisdielen rumlümmeln und ordentlich Plautze kriegen...
...und statt 3fach-Kurbel vielleicht nur 'ne Banane als Platzhalter rumdämmeln - ett lebe datt schwitzige Berschnuff....


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2013)

Man nehme:
-1 Falkendouble (tunlichst nitt zu klein, unabgerichtet)
-1 willige & möglichst versierte Falkendouble-anne-Latte-Schwenkerin
-1 x reichlich Raum (damit Darstellers nitt vonne Latte getroffen werden!)
-1 x reichlich Zeit....
-1 neue Cam von der keiner weiss watt se wann genau tut und eine ungehörig geduldvolle Bedienung

1)Man binde datt Falkendouble ordentlich an eine aus Zufall auffem Grundstück vorhandene 4-Meter-Dachlatte mit Bohrungen (hat faktisch jeder, steht im Küchenschrank hinter dem Maggi!)
2)Man schwöre die Crew auf datt Projekt ein ...das Ziel des Projekts ist das Projekt...
3)Man dämmele sich schwindelisch bei dem Versuch diese WIRKLICH EINFACHE IDEE auf ein Digipic zu bannen...

Phase1:
-die Crew ist motiviert, zweifelsohne! Aufgabe gecheckt, jedoch eher den Biker samt Pizzagarage eher vom Bike geholt als die Aufgabe halbwegs auf Bits zu bannen....
...Falkendouble stürzt medienwirksam nieder - Biker schützt aber de Augen schon fernab gegen die Mittagssonne - Communication failed - Syntax error...




...hier Double fast am Ziel - der Rider aber (geschnitten wie Weihnachtstruthahn) auf die ISS starrend.... 
Kuckst du folgend Falken-Vorhand auf Tennisstyle...




...nitt verwandelt, sollte ja noch watt geben... Hier noch mal Stage1, der Grundgedanke iss verstanden, aber Timing full Fritte...




...Stage 2 - eigentlich Stage 47... der humanoide Fakebestandteil iss schon recht genervt inne Wäsche.... schaue der Laie die hängende Haltung vonne Pizzagarage....




...von Lauf zu Lauf passte die Coreo bessa...




...hier die Auflösung aller Tec-Tricks...




...die synthetische Flatterfraktion hatte eindeutig mehr Zuwendung als der Rider mit seiner großen Vision...




...und selbst abgeschmiert hat "Le Falcon" noch mehr Obacht als der Visionär inne...

Le Resultat:
Man kann auch mal mit einer kruden Idee 2 Stunden im heimischen Hof verbringen... die Laune verschlechterts für die Familisch nitt, wenn der Gedanke nur Substanz hat die vermittelt werden kann und Vati nitt bei den ersten 3 versehentlichen "Auspeitschungen" mit dem Steif-Double aussem Sattel geht... und ja - SportNuts hat superfix die Klemmapps für's TUES an den Start bekommen - hätt ich datt in Mehring gehabt!

CREW: Falconswingerin: Ann-Katrin / Cam: Antonie / Pelegrinfalke: Arnie der Adler, Wappentier vonne Grundschulklasse / Plüschtiercatering: Leona / Personendouble:
der Pete, 'nen Gedanken im Hinterkopf....

...und an dieser Stelle nochmal Respekt an all die die mit Selbstauslöser
ein phantastisches Material in unser Netz teilen und kloppen, mit "mehreren" ausgelöst iss echt Baustelle.... LG, der Pete, Project done...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. September 2013)

Pete = Weltklasse    Der Falkner von Brühl ... ach ne sowas muss ja jetz was mehr hermachen: hawk whisperer 

@ malibu: hast du GPS ? Dann brauchst du mir nur noch ne Mail zu schicken und die Welt zu den Trails umMechernich ist dir eröffnet 

@ shmee: ok wenn du das auf pro kopfoderpro fläche umlegst isses marginal, aber rausgeblasen is rausgeblasen find icke, un da isset doch ejal ob 1 oder 1000 leute aufm quadratmeter wohnen. is ja auch klar dat je größer das land je weiter die entfernungen un das man nich immer gewillt is 300 meilen mitm bike anzureisen  aber ick meinte ja nur manchmal musset eben nich immer nur " höher, schneller,weiter" sein !


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2013)

19malibu92 schrieb:


> super Bilder von dir Pete,
> leider kenne ich bis jetzt um Mechernich kaum single Trails.
> Ich weiß, die Bilder sind meißt nicht von hier, trotzde, super



hey da du Dienstags nicht kannst,wie steht s mit Freitags aus? Da fahr ich auch öfter eine Runde. Oder WE ?


----------



## shmee (29. September 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> is ja auch klar dat je größer das land je weiter die entfernungen un das man nich immer gewillt is 300 meilen mitm bike anzureisen



Ach, der John würde auch das wohl machen.


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2013)

Danke an die Hörrn Hubi & Yogi für datt "unter-de-Fittiche-nehmen" vom Miami-Vice-Rider Malibu! Netter geht's nimmer...


----------



## 19malibu92 (29. September 2013)

@schraeg
Jain also ich fahre mit der runtastic app auf dem iPhone.
Bis jetzt nutze ich es immer zum aufzeichnen muss man schauen wie ich GPS Strecken importieren kann.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2013)

Morgen wieder eine schöne Abendrunde.
Guckst du LMB


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2013)

Der Pete hat wieder was geraucht. 

Will auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19malibu92 (30. September 2013)

@yogi71 da stotzheim was weiter von mir weg ist, und mir Dienstags gar nicht passt, werde ich mich mal an Hubert halten und mit ihm fahren


----------



## yogi71 (2. Oktober 2013)

Abendrunde mit route61! Hoffentlich haben wir noch öfter solch schönes Wetter!

http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/2013/10/steinbach-am-abend.html








*[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif]Schöne  Abendrunde mit Bertram. EU-dicke Tönnes und zurück! Kurzer Fotostop an  der Steinbachtalsperre! 39km,600Hm in 2h. Ohne Licht nach Haus  geschafft.[/FONT]*​


----------



## route61 (2. Oktober 2013)

Na jetzt kommt doch erstmal der goldene Oktober. Vielleicht wird's ja sogar wieder etwas wärmer.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2013)

Einer mußte ja raus und datt mal festhalten - Sitsche, Niesel & Fiesel....




6:50 H Rursee - und dein Haar fühlt sich wohl.... Das WE wird FEUCHT....


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2013)

Wetter am Dreiländereck aujourd'hui: Besser alsse Sackeifel jedenfalls..




Nu, nitt Aufstecken nach dem fleischgewordenen Wettergebrösel vom Rursee...da hatte das Netz doch wieder was verheißungsvolles präsentiert - die Jungens von der Aachener Bikefraktion hatten wohl die Vierschanzentournee grad verdaut...




...kann watt - bis zu 1,5 "Schrock" werden spielend erreicht und semmeln einen danach durch's Unterholz und Gehoppelpoppel....
teils quer dursch de Bösch....(naturnah halt!)




...über seeehr solides Sprungholz....




...durch angelegte Anlieger......




...hinab in die Do-or-Die-Area....sauhübsch, heut' nur watt matschig, der Nord-West-Ausrichtung sei's geschuldet...




...Caramba!  Hier der grobe Plan:




...tolle Arbeit! Der Rückweg bergnuff kommt nett flach gehalten daher, da kann auch mit grobem Hobel fein wieder auffi - Restauration iss beim Turm vom Könisch Bauduin vorhanden round about 500 Meter wech;
...und 'ne gültige Tageskarte kann im Netz per Paypal geordert werden - toll gelöst! LG, der Pete wieder watt gelernt....


----------



## yogi71 (7. Oktober 2013)

* Trailrunde im bergischen Land! *


Gestern  eine sehr trailige Runde im bergischen Land. Dabei waren Thorsten und  Udo. Thorsten bis Wolfstall da ihn die Kräfte verliessen.(starke Rückenschmerzen)

Iiiiiiiiiaaaaaaahh​ 

​  Viele Brücken und Tunnel an diesem Tag!​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​  Pause am "Dackelclub" ;-)​ 

​  Viele bunte Pilze, nett!​ 

​  Hier rüber????? Neee​ 

​  Diesem Zeichen sind wir oft gefolgt!​ 

​ Viele Trails mit vieeeeeel Flow ​ 

​ ​ 



​  2km vor dem Ziel musste Udo noch plattfahren, ansonsten war es trailig und hügelig! ​ 

​ ​ 55km 1100Hm​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ui, der Udo fährt Niederquerschnitt! Nach paarmal drüber Schlafen den noch querverlinken - so wurde "Blindes (Miß)verständnis" noch nitt auf Zelluloid gebracht....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09/29/video-lemming-sprung-in-chatel/

...geht's einem kalt den Rücken runter, wäre nur einer am Geländer eingefädelt....mag man nitt drüber nachdenken....


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hach, ranziger Herbst und Dienst - gerade richtig um ein vom Bikeschmied (fortan nennen wir ihn ~ den Schöpfer) bekommenes Paketchen anzuwenden. Erst viel mal 'ne Rolle Drops raus - näh, watt süss! - dann aber ein fremd anmutend Ersatzteillager 





verbunden mit der Bitte, doch tunlichst die Hinterachse aufzupimpen - dümstenfalls tät die sonst selbstständig Bremsung einleiten... was im ersten Moment gar dolle klang - wer hat schon 'ne eigenständige Heckbremse?! - verwandelte ett heimische WoZi zur Freude der Gattin inne Schrauberbude...Kuckst Du Schlachtfeld, heimisches....




...da hätte man glatt noch 'ne Darm-OP mit durchziehen können...latürnich flog erst mal der Freilauf mit Klinken durch die Bud',
sonst hatt der Hobbyschrauber ja keinen Kick.......
et voila, le resultat: der gepimpte Goldrush....




...nu, 7GB wäre schöner gewesen...aber so halt noch in Safety-First investiert, da fand ich das Überraschungspaket denn garnitt mal so schlecht... Ride on, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Bischhof von Brühl:Millionen in Gebäude und Kadavergefährte investiert und nix für ne kleine Bud mit Werkbank übrig gelassen ! Pete, du musst nochmaldeine Prioritöötn überdenken


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ett sei verziehen! Isch moot doch per ViDeHo inne Step-by-step-Teschnik datt malade Teil sachjerecht erreichen - da war W-Lan unerlässlich....inne Werkstatt tobt nur der notorische Rohling...


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. Oktober 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> hey da du Dienstags nicht kannst,wie steht s mit Freitags aus? Da fahr ich auch öfter eine Runde. Oder WE ?



Hi, irgendein Plan für das kommende WE?  Fahrt mit der Bahn zu EUch rund 1,5 Stunden würde ich mal in Kauf nehmen


----------



## yogi71 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind am überlegen! Melden uns


----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Bischhof von Brühl:Millionen in Gebäude und Kadavergefährte investiert und nix für ne kleine Bud mit Werkbank übrig gelassen ! Pete, du musst nochmaldeine Prioritöötn überdenken



Getan! In Rom die erste freistehende Badewanne gegoogelt - die bau ich mir gerade ein, brauch noch 2-3 Steinmetze - unter Mindestlohn geknechtet, selbstredend....


----------



## yogi71 (18. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag sind wir in der Ville! Wir starten um 9 Uhr in Euskirchen. Wer Lust hat kann uns ja in der Ville treffen!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Oktober 2013)

0*Schöne Runde in der Ville
*
*

*
*

**

**

**

*
*

*

*

*

*

*
*.*
*

*​


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2013)

Bikezeit mußte dringend her - daher mal den Blick Richtung Bell inne schöne Vulkaneifel geschwenkt... Die Planung fiel sozusagen auf den Po der Ettringer Ley...Dämpfertest-Alley...





...jawoll, der Schrumpelfaktor konnte mit bis zu 1,5 Wumms durchaus überzeugen...durch den Zugang "Flaschenhals"....




...ging's in die wunderschöne "Marxe Ley" mit Resten an Basaltkränen,
hübsch angerichtet....




...fortan ordentlich den Bersch huh für ordentlich Weitsicht:




Laacher See bis Mülheim-Kärlich - ganz dolle! Und hier datt ganze Gedöns kartografisch aufgemotzt:




...die Krux ist: egal wie herum man die Vier Berge besucht - ett bleibt immer datt Gefühl die Hälfte liegen gelassen zu haben! Tip der Redaktion: Einmal mit und einmal gegen den Urzeigersinn - definitiv ein schöner Tag und keine Verlustgefühle garantiert.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eule77 (20. Oktober 2013)

Tagchen,
kann man sich hier irgendwo mit einklinken? Just 4 fun passt schonmal gut. 
Ville und Umgebung passt auch. Und die Fotos von heute - ein Traum. Allerdings, bin nicht wirklich erfahren...
Grüße,
marcel


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja latürnich, dafür ist datt Portal doch da! Einfach Vorlieben und Startzeiten hier reinpowern - funktioniert wie de katholische Kirche (Ups!)
Jedoch: Hier findest Du Gehör und Plattform! Hau Dich rein, der Pete...


----------



## mscharf (23. Oktober 2013)

Er sollte in der Lage sein übern Lenker flach eintauchen zu können.  :-D
Nix für ungut Marcel, war ein Insider.  
Natürlich ist jeder herzlich willkommen. 

DocSchoof

Ist der der sein Rad 1x im Jahr rausholt ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Oktober 2013)

mscharf schrieb:


> ...Ist der der sein Rad 1x im Jahr rausholt ;-)



und das nur zur richtigen BIKE-Zeit


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2013)

Jau, immer feste druff, Sven! Der Herbscht: die Jahreszeit wo Baum und Bike unwesentlichen Bestandteilen jute Nacht sagen...aber doch bitte nicht so...




...da sach ich mal pathetisch: ett geschah ohne Warnung - eben noch wie'n Dilledöppsche den Kermeter gehoppelt - und plötzlich...Houston, wir haben ein Problem... Nu, mit dem halben Maggi-Koch-Studio an Werkzeug im Rucksach ist 'ne blitzsaubere SLX-Kurbel schnell wieder bei Mutti....aber bisschen plötzlicher Trennungsschmerz kommt schon auf
wenn die Zeichen vorher nitt auf Trennung standen... LG, der Pete, getzt widda komplett....Datt Team war jedenfalls begeistert über
den Zwischenfall, mehr Applaus ging nitt....




...ich sach euch: ett geht watt um diese Tage inne Eifel - brechende 29er-Gabeln, fliehende Kurbeln - da wirft etwas seine Schatten voraus...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2013)

Wer hat denn da bei der Montage geschlampt ?


----------



## Bleiente (3. November 2013)

Der Cheffe selbstredend!!
Als Vielbikebesitzer weiß er nich mehr welches zuletzt beschraubt worden ist, so ist bei ihm der Pflege- und Sanierungsnotstand ausgebrochen.


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2013)

...und dann nur Hardtails zeigen, pffff.... Zur STRAFE noch die Restpics...Wollseifen hat jetzt 'ne eigene Topo, kuckst Du für zukünftige 
Planungen 3D-Modell....




...da war noch sonnig, wenn auch ordentlich H20 im Wald....




...irgendwie letzte Herbstsonne....ordentlich Windchen war auch, hier presst sich datt Küken in den Windschatten vom herbstlich bunten Birkhahn.....




....Hanggas funktionierte fluffig (jedenfalls bis zum "Feierlichen Auszug der Teile")...kuckst du verschwindenden Stecknadelkopf am Bildende....




...an so nem Tag ist se einfach unwiderstehlich, die Eifel...statt immer nur lecker Wetta auch mal rauh, Böen über die Dreiborner Höhe und auf der Seeoberfläche, mal 'nen ordentlichen Aufguss an Regen um 
de Ohren - ein vonne sonntäglichen Sesselpupsers überlassenes, einmaliges Stück grüne Lunge - fein, datt mer se haben....
LG, der Pete, NichtRollatorenBesitza....


----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2013)

So, heuer entschieden das genügend Vorsprung gegeben wurde um im letzten Drittel des WP ein Dasein zu fristen... also ab übers herbstlich schöne Lahrbachtal....




(hier soll demnächst der nächste Brückenschlag über die Urft folgen...) genan Morsbach.... immer der TÜV-Plakette für hochwertige Anstiege folgende....




...und pronto in der Nähe vom alten Tatort gab die blöde Kurbel Trennungsfreude zum Besten - Käppchen hatte se schon abgeworfen!..aber ett gibt nix wo Mutti Natur nich schon vorgesorgt hätte, staunst du über INZAPFISATION!








Nix fräst genauer als ein Eichhörnchen, da kann sich die heimische CNC-Fabrikation noch ein Hörnchen abschneiden... Nächste Station; Wohnungen im Raum Euskirchen provisionsfrei abzugeben, bevorzugt an wetterresistente Studenten, na ja...




...wenigstens sind die Fenster schon isoliert! Anschliessend mit viiiel Zeitaufwand noch mal 'nen Heli für den Überflug Hauptstraße Wollseifen gechartert....




...Hofeinheitstyp 3c überwiegt - hat schon einen ganz eigenen melancholischen Charm datt Örtchen, zieht einen immer wieder hin...jedoch, ging ja weiter, Sahnehäubchen Abritt zur Urft; ett herbstelt; die Biker gewinnen wieder an Farbe.....




...und egal wohin man kuckt, man kriegt ihn einfach drauf, den....




...Jep!....nach der Urftstaumauer beim leisen Bergnuff noch ein Streifenhörnchen entdeckt - Markierung vonne Fott an aufwärts....




...hat uns scheinbar vernommen und iss inne Agresso-Haltung vom Wingsuitdiver retourniert! Deckung!:




...dann ist datt bunte Hörnchen doch geflohen und hat uns versehentlich zum letzten in Wolfgarten verbrieften Imbiss geführt - Currywurstbud' vom Onkel Adi...hat wohl mit zuviel Wumms gebraten...




...da flog ihm glatt datt Blech weg!....Den hatten wir noch nicht gekannt...auch Floddermausbeschutzt, fein so! Und wer jetzt denkt Service sei nicht zu toppen - schauet er den Traileinstieg in Wolfgarten:




...Jetzt aber mal den Hut gezogen: In Zeiten wo man in anderen Landen die Biker mit Ordnungsgewalt aus den Wäldern vertreibt steht hier ein 
blitzsauberes 29er Wechselrad - mit zugegebenermaßen scheinbar exotischem Achsstandard - bereit! Hallo?! Warum nicht überall so?
Auch wenn der "Spanish-Style" nitt jedermanns Sache ist, de Hauptsach iss, ett Hätz iss jood! Voll beeindruckt, der Pete Latürnich haben mers nitt jedes Wegelchen festgehalten, ett soll ja auch zukünftig "jedermanns" Wegelchen bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2013)

Mich ziehts da auch immer mal hin, is ja von Kommern aus nur ne Kurbelumdrehung weg 
Kleiner Tip: Hinter Wollseifen mal linke Hand gucken, Pfad zur Sauermühle kann man empfehlen  und ein Stückchen weiter geht nochmal linke Hand watt feines vom Kinneberg runter nach Einruhr  Am Eingang zu den Pfaden stehen sogar diese hinweisschilder mit dem Fahrrad druff die sagen "Hier ist's besonders schöhön !"


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2013)

Ha, der Herr der Karten! Wenn aber besonders schön dann meist Hörrn mit besonders viel Krempe am Hut auffem Trail! War schon fortgeschrittene Tageszeit, da war's wenig sinnvoll noch de Staatsanwaltschaft Aachen zum Duell herauszufordern.... Jedoch; watt mer weiss datt weiss mers halt - bedancos! Hier und da latürnich auch noch watt gefunden, treten mers abber nitt breit (sonst wird noch enn Forstweg draus...)


----------



## Pete04 (16. November 2013)

Was so dabei rauskommt wenn mangels Communication ohne Karte und Garmin aufgebrochen wird.... Staune, werter Leser...
Gelogen, alles gelogen! Wer auffem Kaucherpfad irgendeine Sitzgelegenheit erwartet wird echt beschissen! Kein Sesselchen, noch nitt mal enn Aststumpf - aber fluffig zu fahren isser...




Tschugg und Kumpels rocken die Anden - datt kriegen mers an so 'nem 08/15-Wochenende aber klimatechnisch nitt aufgefangen und rocken watt so inne Quere kommt - kuckst du: Rocker ganz klein im Hintergrund vor (für Eifelanisch) Riesenkulisse....




Kurze Zeit später schlug der Fehlerteufel zu - mangels aber auch IRGENDEINER Form von Orientierungsmaterial prompt in den fiesen, falschen Weg eingeschlagen - Fischteiche zeugten von naher Zivilisation, die Lösung lag aber am - nu, am anderen Ende der Menschheit - Brückenschlag anne Kläranlage gefremdnutzt....




Jau, datt iss nich Whistler oder Moab - bringt der Jugend abber mal ordentlich Reschpekt vorm Improvisationsdrang der Ollen ein!...
Danach war abber Schicht im Schacht - die letzte Wegbegehung vonne Eifeljünger hatte der Brückenstumpen vor gefühlten 10 Jahren - kein Pfad in Sicht und doch überzeugend wirken war angesacht - "Da rübber!" - Rechter Fuß ordentlich Wasser inne Membran Resultat; wie die Bessere Hälfte elanvoll den Rahmen über's Gewässer schmiss und sich hinterher fand ich auch noch lustig bis mir aufging: se war doch mit meinem Bike unterwegs! Danach auch noch ordentlich Kneip-Bereich eingerichtet, Hut ab.....




Lecker, lecker! Bei ordentlich Sonnenschein macht Fango ja fast schon Spaß! Kurz danach nochmal herzlich gelacht weil ein zellenarmer Lurch seine Winterhausaufgabe kundtat.....




Ja, klar! Ich seh' aber noch mindestens 50 andere "Nicht-Weg-Stellen" auf dem Pic, deshalb Winters mal fein im Bastelkeller einschliessen und im Frühjahr eine blitzklare, schilderzugekleisterte Wiese präsentiert, Herr-Michel-aus-Lönneberga! Ein besonder herzlicher Dank nochmal an die die Hatz vorbereitende Jagdpächtermeute die 20 Mobile-Home-Ballerstände auf 2 Kilometer verteilt hat und so das die Bikerseele so animierende Fango++ - Gemisch auf dem Weg verteilte....




...jawoll, dafür fahren mers raus! Jedoch; Fazit: Der Forst war da wo er hingehört, der Tann war schön - und bei 'nem nebelverhangenen Rheintal gab's sicher falschere Orte zum Biken




Lichtverhältnisse haben jeden belohnt der heute draussen war; Chapeau! Stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2013)

Hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen was ?
Nitt Kaucherpfad -> Taucherpfad 

Der Scheppmeister himself hält de Fahne vonne JFFR im Winterpokal hoch,wer hätte sich das mal träumen lassen


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2013)

Ich will es auch mal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche.

Hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1515797?in=set

Grüße Micha


----------



## Pete04 (21. November 2013)

Ei, da schau doch einer! Blitzflott - und ohne großes Votieren vonne Interessengruppe - hat die Stadt bei der Schule Süd zum Skateareal 'nen
Dirttrack in Angriff genommen - Hochlobenswert!




...und de Gebrauchsanweisung noch knapp und klar bemessen - besser geht's kaum!




...in Zeiten knapper Kassen ein Supi-Entschluss die Jungens & Mädels anne frischen Luft zu halten, Hut drauf! LG, der Pete
Track steht in Brühl, Gemeinschaftsschule Karl-Schiller-Kolleg, zwischen K7 und Bonnstraße - viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. November 2013)

Hach, könnt mers doch nur 20% von DEM....

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42557564"]Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point on Vimeo[/ame]

Das Vielfältigste was auffem Bike halt geht....


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2013)

Stimmt nicht, liebes Redaktionsteam!  Nachweislich hat die JFFR schon 2011 ihre Preziosen durch's Baybachtal gejagt - und die hatten (obwohl nur 2 statt der 4 Rola-Räder) definitiv Spaß dabei!....und Gewitter!....und Suppe!




....Hab' den WDR ja lieb, aber scouten gemma immer noch selber!


----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2013)

Das war schööööööön.


----------



## Pete04 (25. November 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das war schööööööön.


Jau, und ett werden auch schon fleissig Pläne geschmiedet und Material gesammelt - ich schick' dich mal eine Tip-Top-to-do-Liste per PN!


----------



## yogi71 (25. November 2013)

Auja


----------



## Pete04 (29. November 2013)

Raus ausse Bude - und begonnen mit Ahrtal No. 8 - nach erkecklich gut Hanghecheln erste besinnliche Pause bei Antonies-Nuss-Kapelle......nachweislich alles eigene Zutaten und nix synthetisch, liebe Ritter-Sport-Freunde....




...und nach dem Überschreiten des Peak die Hüfte für ein wenig Hanghurteln gelockert...hurtel, hurtel.... wie kommt denn datt Gestänge da innet Pic?




...und dem Sinn des Schlotterns auffe Spur gekommen: Kälte macht Blöd 
(Die Redaktion lässt zu diesem Thema keine Kommentare zu...)




...was jedoch beim Stumpftrailen ein klarer Vorteil sein kann - Sehender, folge le-dot-blanc - ett wird dein Unspaß nitt sein....










...Le Resultat: unsäglich breites Grinsen, unsägliches Heckgewedel, unsäglich viele Möglichkeiten zum Moosie (kopfvorderes Eingetauche in Moosballen deiner Nichtwahl)




So schaut's aus! Im Aperitif noch ein wenig Ville genossen - 
wenn's nitt mit zahlreich Lämpchen gewesen wäre (Sankt-Martin-Modus anne Betty programmiert....)




...wärs gegen den fluffigen DH-Trail gespassbremst worden...LG, der Pete Beam long & prosper


----------



## Bleiente (30. November 2013)

Der Sentiere le dot blanc (gedankt sei an dieser Stelle auch dem anonymen Pinseler) muss eindeutig mehr gepflegt werden. Die Säu hatten hier aber auch alles umgemost und umgesteint (esst mehr Wildschwein!!).


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2013)

Da wollt man mal der Jugend Perspektive verschaffen im Kölner Norden bei recht flachem Geläuf.... Oberfehlanzeige! Langweilisch bis der Arzt kommt... Start bei Thüringer Wurst in Hitdorf am Fähranleger, auffe korrekten Rheinseite kokketierte vorwiegend die EC Dormagen mit Bikers weitschweifenden Augen....Tristesse....überspringen Hinweg großzügig und sehen karge Behausungen in Zons...




...mer registrieren die mittelalterlich dominanten UKW-Antennen anne Rundbauten - im Gegenzuch aber kein Fenster isoliert.......aber in Sachen Fortbewegung macht dem römisch geprägtem Zonser keiner enn X für'n U:




...wo sich bei uns jeder mit einem Häppchen an Zoll mehr brüstet hatten die Römers zu Zons schon 40' vermarktet (der scharfäugige Betrachter erkennt aber auch klar die 26'-basierende Grundskizze auffe Steinschluffen!) Problem war wahrscheinlich die gute, olle rotierende Masse - wenn datt Rad einmal rotierte war der gen Holland radelnde Römer ab Venlo bremsend warscheinlich Opfer des Ärmelkanals geworden... Tot Zons!




Dank zweifach nautischer Unterstützung das Toürchen für die Kleene halbwegs nett gestaltet - aber der Streifen Rhein hat sonst nix...
LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2013)

Liebe Collesinnen und Collegas - 5.000!  That's the way we like it!
Wir danken hier dem Cheffe für de Grundsteinlegung und merken an datt mers ein Mini-Team sind - aber mit nem Plappergnom in meiner Form behaftet... da hab' ich vielleicht datt eine oder andere Mal vorlaut "die Schnüss" riskiert - nehmt's mir bitte nich übel, ich hab' in 30 Minuten Geburtstach.... Bin noch nicht vor'm Wechsel in den Rolli, aber bei Rückblickblende in Jetztzeit ist's einfach 1A+ zu sehen wie ....die Melli die Megavalanche raushaut...anbet....die Wiss(gotteshäuser)...ihren Garten jedesmal zur Challenge (some people call it Verwüstung) stellen anbet:*supernatural**Coen-Brüder)....ein Überzeugter seine Heimataufenthalte zum Mitbiken stellt (Servus, Thomas, halt datt "Bergrad" im Auge!) und die Welt immer noch Jetzt-Zeit-taktet -
DANKE dafür! Und die Just-for-fun-riders - to hom it may concern... Klasse sind 'se allemal!!! Und, und ,und - ich muss raus, Feuerwerx zünden...
Schönes WE euch allen da draussen,  - mer sammeln die Punkte inne Wildbahn.... LG, der Pete - nix so ernst nehmen, bei höherem Alter meldet sich auch Rührseeligkeit zu Wort....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Dezember 2013)

Der kernige Eifler bleibt ja normal seinem Leitspruch getreu:
"Geburtstag hat man, das ist keine Leistung !"

Äver fü rdä leeven Pete spröng me och ens över de eijene Schädem:
"Ne häzlische Jelöckwonsch und alles joode op dinge Jebuurtsdaach !"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey Pete

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich sag nicht: Bleib wie du bist.....du wirst sowieso immer die Schnüss bleiben.


P.S. 

Mir fehlen da noch ein paar Anmeldungen aus Brühl zur GW.
Dann könnt ich dir auch nochmal persönlich die Pfote drücken.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi Pete,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!

Gruss,
Melli, gespannt auf Deinen Bericht zur Geburtstagsfeier wartend....


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Rührung überdeckt mein Sprachzentrum....Danke, Collegas!
Die GW kann erst Last-Minute entschieden werden, mer bleiben dran!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Tja, da hatten glatt ein paar Minütchen gefehlt und die Meute war wech... 
also den Zossen am Schöllerhof aktiviert und ein paar (Dutzend!) Fußgänger umkurvt bis die ersten "Spuren" sichtbar waren vonne Kollegen:
1) L'entree - sanft, sitschig, keine Anzeichen für datt watt folgen sollte...





...und meinen dicken Dank an alle die da mit soviel Liebe und handwerklichem Geschick ein Gemenge angerührt haben wie's dieses Jahr noch keines hatte.....Reschpekt!




...nein, datt war noch bei weitem nitt alles was der Fango-Trailgott heute ausgepackt hatte; Kuckst Du: Fango's Hinterhand-Trick.....








...WOW! Wo gefühlt 50 Vorfahrer gedacht haben: "Fahr doch ma am Rand..." wird Rand eine eher undefinierte Variable - man muss mal erlebt haben wie die Bergische Fangovariante sich anfangs sanft, dann mehr und mehr fordernd forsch umme Felge schließt und der Vortrieb schmatzend zum Erliegen kommt...gibt tatsächlich Leute mit Spaß an so watt....




...jenau, die Sorte meinte ich... Zur Ehrerettung sei auch noch gezeigt datt natürlich zwischen den Fangokuhlen zwangsläufig Verbindungswege angelegt wurden...




...die auch gar formidabel sind! Im Nachhinein war auch klar warum mindestens 20 Collegas in 2er-Kombo unterwegs waren - wenn dich so 'ne Prappe mal gefangenhält geht's allein fast nimmer raus...Auch wenn mers da halt nur ein Eifgen statt der Eifel hat ist die Dhün ein Volltreffer; herzlichen Dank für die gespurten Loipen, der Pete
...durfte zuhause erst nach Iris-Check wieder rein, de Aussenhülle war so verfremdet...


----------



## Freckles (1. Dezember 2013)

Hey Pete,

  allet Joote zum Jebordsdach!!! 

 Wir wünschen dir alles Gute und immer viele schöne Tails . (Matschtrails hattest du ja nach heute wie's scheint bis nächstes Jahr genug )

Viele Grüße aus Niederbachem

Der Bäcker & Angela
​


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ach  hört doch auf damit! Vielen Dank, vielleicht bis zur GW!


----------



## Vertexto (1. Dezember 2013)

Mensch leve Pete,
hätte dich fast vergessen  alles gute zum 27 sten??? Geburstag Du alte Rampensau
Dir und Deiner Familie alles ,alles gute für die Weihnachtszeit und für die nächsten Jahre die da kommen......
Grüße euer Gerd


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2013)

har har, eifgen und linnef bei dem wetter, dat machen nur janz bekloppte einheimische oder unwissende eifeltouris. 
hättmers doch heut fast zusammen auf jeburtstachstoürschen jehn können! hab mir das aber wohlwissentlich erspart, da ich gestern schon genug fango gebunkert hatte. vorm krieg war eine dhünnumrundung immer standard am 1.12., aber wenn als nächster runder schon die 60 droht, kann man dat auch mal schlabbern...

dem leeven pete also auch vom eifgenlocal (im weiteren sinne) allet jute zum 74.! 

ps
ich warte immer noch auf ne app, die mich sicher durch den dschungel deiner schreibse lotst wie ein navi durch die altstadt von neapel. 

so nach dem motto "pete-deutsch  -  deutsch-pete"


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt mach' ich mir Sorgen - die Grüße klingen teils so...endlich! Geht jemand vonne Gratulanten mit meinem Hausarzt kegeln und weiß mehr als ich? @Engry: ein Prototyp für den Sprachtransformer läuft z.Zt. bei de Deutschen Bahn - der scheint aber nicht zu "lotsen" sondern zu "losen"... ...wenn wir mit komplettem Pänz-Anhang auffem Bahnsteig einbuchen wollen sehen mers mindestens zwei Züge durchfahren....und wir sind gar keine 70! LG, der Pete...jünger als so mancher denkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mscharf (1. Dezember 2013)

Juut,  wenn alle dürfen dann wir och  
Alles juute zum Jebootsdach 
Und...... 
... Schicke mal datt Rad heute in den Feierabend und Feier watt :beer:

Ed Grüßen die Bergziegen
Martina und Michael 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich  war eine Runde in Nettersheim mit Udo geplant. Doch nachdem er  Sonntagmorgen wegen Nebel und Kälte abgesagt hatte, begab ich mich auf  eine ruhige Adventtour um Euskirchen.​ 
​ Also ging es gegen 9.00 Uhr los, Richtung EU und dann immer der Nase lang. 
Überall Matsch, na das konnte ja spaßig werden.​ 

​ 
Da nix fest geplant war und ich nicht den Drang hatte etwas bestimmtes abzufahren, ging es wirklich immer nur der Nase lang. ;-)​ ​ Der Weg war das Ziel.​ 

​ ​ Von EU locker durch den Billiger Wald Richtung Burg Veynau, hier kam endlich die Sonne durch.​ 

​ 
Dann Richtung Schavener Heide hier ein paar Schleifen und den Spuren von Hubis Froschl gefolgt. ​ 
​ Sollte er jetzt Breitreifen auf dem Froschl fahren?​ 
​ 



​ ​ Und dann diese Wegweiser....​ ​ 

​ Anschliessend Richtung Tierheim Mechernich. Dort etwas bergauf um später  die Aussicht auf den Stockert zu geniessen.​ 



​ Herlich, von oben trocken  von unten total schlammig und dann die Sonne...............​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ ​ 

​ ​ Zum Schluss durch das Eschweiler Tal. Ab dort kam dann der große Hunger, also auf dem kürzesten Weg nach Hause.​ Am Ende waren es 55km und 750Hm an einem sonnigen und schlammigen Tag.​ 

​


----------



## Ghosteye (2. Dezember 2013)

Was hab ich mich über meine Entscheidung am frühen Morgen geärgert! Aber so ist das Leben. ......

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Da geht noch was ! Ausserdem lass dat saufen mal, hast ja schon ganz glasige Augen ... oder waren dat Freudentränen ? 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann Richtung Schavener Heide hier ein paar Schleifen und den Spuren von Hubis Froschl gefolgt.
> Sollte er jetzt Breitreifen auf dem Froschl fahren



FroschN !!! Nich FroschL !!!
Ausserdem: ohne Visum durchs Köterland gedämmelt !!! Kannste froh sein das dich niemand mit Dreck beworfen hat 



yogi71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich  war eine Runde in Nettersheim mit Udo geplant. Doch nachdem er  Sonntagmorgen wegen Nebel und Kälte abgesagt hatte...​



Seid wann is das ein Grund abzusagen ? Dafür gibts normal maximal drei Gründe: 
1. Vulkanausbruch
2. Meteoriteneinschlag
3. Sintflut
Und selbst bei 3. kannsde immer noch auffe Arche dämmeln sofern Noah dich lässt ! Nene, feine Bikekeollegas hast du da. Armer Yogi !


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hätte ich gewußt das Du in die Richtung dängelst............ 

Hab ich net ein Dauervisum in Deinem Revier? Ausserdem wurde ich ohne Ende mit Dreck beschmissen! Könntest mal wieder etwas aufräumen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2013)

Da haste recht,momentan siehts ein wenig aus wie Kraut&Rüben
Bei uns gibts kein Dauervisum. Der gemeine Eifler ist von Natur aus mistrauisch und prüft alles und jeden... ständig  auch Leute aus West-Peine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Dezember 2013)

Heee


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2013)

> Da geht noch was ! Ausserdem lass dat saufen mal, hast ja schon ganz glasige Augen ... oder waren dat Freudentränen ?


Halt ein, Hörr Hubi - die Villeaner vertragen kein Dhünwasser - man sieht ett auffe braunen Furunkels auffe Haut! Abteilung Selbstversuch eingestellt - da liegen so viele Dörfer am Gewässer datt vermeintlich datt Aussaugen vom ordinären Kuhfladen weniger Diarhöe verleiht (mer dazu nach einer weiteren Versuchsreihe...) @_unte_rabteilung West-Peine:  Fahr immer mit dem Rücken zu der Bande, ich sach ett dir! Die kontrollieren in ihrem Miss-Trauen noch Haltung, wenn gar nicht Stuhlverhalten.... Jetzt abba ma langsam weihnachtlich Frohsinn hier, ihr Bande!!!

Halt, vor Frohsinnsausbrüchen noch ergänzen:


> Bei uns gibts kein Dauervisum. Der gemeine Eifler ist von Natur aus mistrauisch und prüft alles und jeden... ständig  auch Leute aus West-Peine


Ost-Peine, Spreewalder Gurkenflieger, Prospektausteiler, willkürliche Spazierengeher, ornanierende Erdhörnchen, Bill Gates, Gates (also Gatter im Allgemeinen, bevorzugt auf Verschluss), Fott (auch auf Verschluss & Dichtigkeit), Hahn im Korb, Hahn auffem Dach, droppbauende Maulwürfe, Atmungsverhalten im Schulbus... Schande, Schande, wo bisse da bloss hingeraten? Da wäre ja die DDR noch der Telefon-Joker gewesen....


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wispertal / Wispersteig - tut ma kucken!


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Feierabendrunde mit drei netten Mitfahrern im Anhang. Obwohl ich immer der Letzte am Berg war, hatte ja auch das hellste Rücklicht. 

Und endlich kommt der Winter........kühle -3.5 Grad.

Bis bald im dunklen 
Wald


----------



## yogi71 (3. Dezember 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wispertal / Wispersteig - tut ma kucken!




will auch, habe aber ab morgen kein Bike mehr.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2013)

Wie kein Bike mehr  
Nikese mehr Euskirchener Bike-Bunker 
Wo sind se alle hin 
Da sahs doch sonst immer aus wie im Hochregallager von H&S


----------



## yogi71 (4. Dezember 2013)

Alle bis auf das 29er (Schaltauge krumm) verkauft. Das Rockstar geht gerade in Einzelteile weg.

Prokekt 2014 ist gestartet, Rahmen und wichtigsten Komponenten für das erste Bike sind da. Wird aber bestimmt Januar bis es fertig ist.Dann schaun wir mal was das Jahr noch bringt. Aufjedenfall keine sieben Bikes mehr. Das gibt sonst wieder Schimpfe zuhause.


Guckst Du BLOG


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Alle bis auf das 29er (Schaltauge krumm) verkauft. Das Rockstar geht gerade in Einzelteile weg.
> 
> Prokekt 2014 ist gestartet, Rahmen und wichtigsten Komponenten für das *erste *Bike sind da. Wird aber bestimmt Januar bis es fertig ist.Dann schaun wir mal was das Jahr noch bringt. Aufjedenfall keine sieben Bikes mehr. Das gibt sonst wieder Schimpfe zuhause.
> 
> ...



Das liesst sich aber auch nicht danach als ob es das einzigste bliebe!
Jetz bis Januar ohne Bike? Da würd ich zu Hause den Putz von der Wand kratzen


----------



## yogi71 (4. Dezember 2013)

am freitag bekomme ich ein neues schaltauge, dann habe ich ja das 29er


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2013)

> Jetz bis Januar ohne Bike? Da würd ich zu Hause den Putz von der Wand kratzen


Es gibt da noch ein Damenrad! Ich überlege Ahab's Goldmünze auszuloben falls da ein Papparazzi Tag & Stunde trifft - der Winterpokal verformt uns ja zu unmöglichsten Erscheinungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2013)

Fein, fein - da haben doch ein paar Gleichgesinnte schon vor Weihnachten ihr Stübchen geputzt! Gegen barbarisches De-Forsten wurden Hindernisse scheints "durchgebissen" -brav, brav!





...ein behäbiges Reservoir an Schlämmen bevorratet - fein, fein.....




...um so ein hochgeschätztes Terrain wieder fluffig fahrbar zu machen....
















...ein prächtig Geläuf! Dicken Dank fürs Reinemachen... Nicht-Namensnennung latürnich hier durchaus gewollt - vonne Profile her hat die Ecke Besuch jenuch... LG, der Pete, auffe Suche nach DEM Weihnachtstrail...


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2013)

Das kenn ich doch, da war ich vor drei Wochen.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2013)

[quoteDas kenn ich doch, da war ich vor drei Wochen.][/quote]
Na logo - des Cheffes Schlappen erkennen mers doch blindlings mit Stiefel- oder Wichtelsäckchen über de Rübe! Nach dem Geschmackstest hätte ich aber auf 2,4 Wochen getippt...Ergebnis wurde lokal durch Gassi-Effekt verfälscht!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

De Wettergöttin! Blitzsauber hatte se auffe Pfanne: Fahr doch hinter Eu-heus-kirchen - brauchst du Nebel nitt zu firchten (ups~gangbar gemacht...)




...recht hatte se - den Lurch durch Tiefkühltäler gejagt...brrrrr....




über Basic-Nahrungspfade....




Gelogen! Kein einziges Oberländer zum Droppen in der Pace gelegen....
Bäche wurden bezwungen....




...Dörfer gequert...Holla, Hygiene ganz groß geschrieben: bevor der vermeintliche bazillentragende Ortsbesucher den premierten, dorfeinzigen Bordstein (~Public Footpath) benutzen darf iss erst mal Wurzelbürstenschrubben angesagt... so geht Besitzerstolz heute:




...rund um den Stromberg (mit berühmtem Namensvetter bisschen weiter unten)...




...aus lichtem Tann in dunklen......




...hin zu DEM Vorführbeispiel für Tank&Rast! Schon mal so 'ne feudable In-Wood-Toilette gesehen? Das geschärfte (Auffem-Trail-muss-ich-eigentlich-immer) Auge erkennt *2 *Rollen supertuffi-WC-Papier! Die Bude iss Stereotrailtauglich!!! Gut, datt iss noch kein 4x, aber 2 könnten schon ma simultan....




...im Fenetre de la Bud gerade der Herr vom Michelin-Guide, soviel Service schlägt Wogen...und mit HÜTTENBUCH! (Vermutlich für das Gewicht der Hinterlassenschaften, gelle?)... Jedoch inne Nachbarschaft tobte der Harvester, Weg unpassierbar...hier half nur noch der gute, alte "Nimbus 2000" (Harry Potter googeln....)




...hach, die zwei Petes.... immer Driss inne Birne...(kriegten den alten Hogward-Remmel aber auch nitt ans Laufen...) die alternative Wegesvariante verhalf dann noch zu ein wenig DH-Flair....




...vorher war steiler, aber man muss ja auch auffe Fotofee HÖREN!!!
Gutt, to late, geisselt der Pseudo-Dh-ler halt Tannenzapfen.......
...und hier (Pst!) der Trick - zur Optimierung der WP-Punkte: Einfach klonen! Müssen ja nitt dunkle Star-Wars-Schergen sein oder Schaf Dolly... hier queren die 3 Petes datt Ripsdorfer Bachtal auffe Flucht vor "The Fog"... interessant: 2 entscheiden sich für Freeride auffe frostigen Kuhwiese und nur 1/3 Pete für Stereotrail - lasst's inne Planung einfließen, Compagneros...




...satt Spaß, satt Zitter, der Pete (vermutlich auf dem Weg nach den 2 Englands...der Monty-Python-Wissende klar im Vorteil...)...


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2013)

...und auch der Zweitbissigste Fisch der JFFR beisst im WP, da danken wir dem Konfuzius für sein Global-KBU-Terminal!


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Alle bis auf das 29er (Schaltauge krumm) verkauft. Das Rockstar geht gerade in Einzelteile weg.
> 
> Prokekt 2014 ist gestartet, Rahmen und wichtigsten Komponenten für das erste Bike sind da. Wird aber bestimmt Januar bis es fertig ist.Dann schaun wir mal was das Jahr noch bringt. Aufjedenfall keine sieben Bikes mehr. Das gibt sonst wieder Schimpfe zuhause.
> 
> ...



da bin ich ja mal gespannt: tune-Naben, ZTR Crest - und dann nen Double Barrel. Zur Zeit fehlt mir noch ein bisschen die Fantasie, was das wohl werden soll. Vielleicht ja vorne mit Rocket Ron 2,4" und hinten Wicked Will 1,8"?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2013)

Die Crest werden ausgetauscht, falsche Felge montiert!


----------



## supasini (12. Dezember 2013)

da bin ich ja beruhigt  - Flow EX?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2013)

Watt ? Double Cheese Barrel Extra Super Duper ? Schmeckt der ?

Federweg wird überbewertet !!! Genau wie Matratzen und Duschen auch 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik"]Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> da bin ich ja beruhigt  - Flow EX?



Es wird die ETR-Race.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2013)

Damit ett nicht heißt hier würde "irgendein" Besen genutzt - und sei ett nur zur Touraufhübschung - kuckst du neue Modelle von Blocksberg-Biking
exclusivo:




...einträchtig nebeneinander:* 26' - 27,5' - 29'* ... Einheitlich verbaut wurde die Holzsorte "Rattig-Reisig" - datt alleine reicht unserer kritischen Redaktion natürlich nitt aus! Oft kopiert doch nie erreicht! 
Aufbau geplant mit IBC-Standard-Carbon-Steuerstock....Farbwahl möglich im Farbkorridor "Indian Summer", kuckst Du:




...wow...und entschleunigend verbaut wird der einhellig bekannte Bremsanker "No Sleep till Brooklyn" vonne Beastie Boys...




...jep!...toll, so 'ne entstehende neue Sportart früh begleiten zu können, für die erste Million bereite ich schon ma die Sepa-Überweisungsträger vor... LG, der Pete, voll im Besenfieber...

PS: Voll taugliches Verkehrsschild für Trailbeschilderung schon vorhanden, arbeite noch am Helmoutfit "mit Spitze"....


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2013)

Igitt! Niesel gepaart mit Schauern - also den Schemel ins Shuttle und los Richtung Westen....Hatte ja noch richtige Eisschollen parat, die Rurregion...




...da wurden auf den freien Wegpassagen direkt mal die Wintergene aktiviert....Aber den Mann konnte nix stoppen, war quasi in Vollprophylaxe gestartet...




...jau, da haben die Wanderfreunde gestaunt! Vermutlich in die Schublade "Winterlicher Triathlet" gestopft worden........und für soviel Regenprävention gab's dann umgehend schönes Wetter ab Euskirchen, da nochmal herzlichen Dank für!








....fein langsam im WP-Modus, der Pete.... Glühwein kriegt der bestimmt nimmer genehmigt vonne Gattin.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2013)

Leck mich fett, hast du einen am Ärpel !


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2013)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leck mich fett, hast du einen am Ärpel !


Hasi, ICH bin der Erpel!
Und die Wunsch-Punsch Nummer auf dem Heumarkt war ein Fest....


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2013)

...oder war's im Krug zum grünen Drachen? Ich kann mich nur noch an den Uwe erinnern......irgendwie hatten wir alle "Dioptrien"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Dienstagstour wird auf Mittwoch geschoben. Termin folgt!


----------



## sinux (16. Dezember 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Die Dienstagstour wird auf Mittwoch geschoben. Termin folgt!



Ich fahre sowieso lieber Dienstagstouren am Mittwoch.


----------



## Ghosteye (16. Dezember 2013)

Welche Dienstagstour??? War da mal was?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (17. Dezember 2013)

Vermutlich braucht's so lange bis die Krusten vom WE runterfallen, ihr Schmutzfinken!


----------



## sinux (18. Dezember 2013)

Lieber Schmutzfinken als Futz schminken


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2013)

Nicht das allerschlechteste Wortspiel, Extraterrestrischer....


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2013)

War gestern etwas zu spät an meinem Startpunkt. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß, habe Euch leider nicht gefunden!


----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2013)

Ruf doch das nächste mal an


----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich war so schnell, dass ich das Handy vergessen hatte!


----------



## sinux (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier ist auch der Grund für das Lichtspektakel zwischen Iversheim und Kirchheim.

Heftig....

http://www.ksta.de/euskirchen/unfal...ich-einem-truemmerfeld,15188884,25663108.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (19. Dezember 2013)

Felgen am LRS sind gewechselt!
KingKong ist geblieben, dafür jetzt ETR Race Felgen in  schwarz. Gewicht natürlich etwas mehr. 
Aber immer noch OK. VR 750gr HR 870gr.

Bald gehts loooooossssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2013)

yogi71 schrieb:


> War gestern etwas zu spät an meinem Startpunkt. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet viel Spaß, habe Euch leider nicht gefunden!


Ui, jetzt wird ER seltsam....


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2013)

Die neue Oberfläche wird uns leider paar Kommentare kosten - so unhandlich wie irgendwas....vermutlich simmers jetzt endlich im Core vonne NSA...so was von Kotz...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde die komplette Umstellung soetwas von Blödsinn. Alles versteckter und umständlicher! Nicht alles Neue ist besser. Schade


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2013)

So ist das mit allen Veränderungen wenn man sich erstmal an was gewöhnt hat. Ich glaube aber in 2-3 Wochen interessierts keinen mehr weil man sich auch an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnt hat. Schaut euch z.B. Windows 8 an


----------



## yogi71 (25. Dezember 2013)

Jemand morgen Lust eine lockere Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Ghosteye (25. Dezember 2013)

Morgen klappt leider nicht. Wie sieht es aus mit einer Freitag Abendtour?
Auch hier nochmal die Frage wo finde ich unsere IG?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten an die IG's zu kommen:

- Oben in der Menüleiste die Erweiterung öffnen bzw. auf "mehr" kleicken ( wo du auch Kontrollzentrum, LMB usw.findest ) da auf den Link Interessengemeinschaften
- Unter Foren ganz unten
- In deinem Persönlichen Profil


oder ganz einfach hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/mtb-team-jffr.406/


----------



## yogi71 (26. Dezember 2013)

So eine Runde für morgen abend.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (26. Dezember 2013)

@yogi71 - Bestimmt hast Du den Termin wieder kopiert. Anscheinend kopiert die neue Foren SW auch die Angemeldeten des alten Termins.
Habe mich wieder ausgetragen


----------



## yogi71 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja kopiert, aber die alten Teilnehmer rausgelöscht!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Dezember 2013)

Heute meine obligatorische Weihnachtsrunde gedreht.

http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/2013/12/2weihnachtstagtour.html

bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2013)

Die Gefahr querender Wandergruppen wird schlichtweg unterschätzt...sie WARPEN!!!





...seid auf der Hut (oder dem Helmchen, gelle?!), der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (27. Dezember 2013)

Der Pete, wenn ich ihn nicht kennen würde.......

So für heute ist mir das echt zu windig. Nehme den Termin wieder raus! Wer hat am Sonntag denn Zeit?


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2013)

Dutch Mountains speichern definitiv zu viel ordentlich Wasser...heute mal hier und da seitlings reingescoutet - wird ein fluffiges Frühjahr 2014! Wo der Wanderschuh schon einsinkt hat die Bikeschlappe keinen Spaß mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich will es nochmal versuchen mit dem Foto der Woche. Wer Lust hat kann es liken


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1539458?in=set


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Fein Fein!

Gestern eine Runde durchs Hinterland.

Dabei wohl den Hubi um Reifenlänge verpasst.

Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wer dieses Jahr nochmal aufs Bike will.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1264

jemand bei einer Neujahrstour dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2013)

Den Einzelhandel quält der Fiskus zum Brötchenzählen - da geht dann leider nix.... 
Jedoch, ein Resume aus Fotostrecken per Anno....




2013 war ordentlich inspiriert - und in den Foto-Ordnern verbirgt sich ja so mancher Unterordner mit viel³ Just-for-fun druff...
...und biologisch simmers auch fortschrittlich unterwegs -




da lassen mers 2014 mal kommen... Euch allen da draussen einen schönen Jahreswechsel - Obacht: Biofeuerwerk geht nur durch Gährung und nix mit offenem Feuer!!! Bis die Tage da draussen, der Pete mit Combo....


----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche auch allen einen gute Start ins neue Jahr.

@Pete
 Ich hoffe wir fahren im kommenden Jahr auch wieder ein paar schöne Touren.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2013)

@yogi: natürlich Cheffe - da wurden doch schon Pläne geordert....jedoch; bei dem Scheissformat hier hab ich keine Zeit mehr um über
lustige Bikertouren zu planen´; lass uns auf E-Mail weiterscouten...und die Entwickler von DEM Driss frohlocken in Leere...


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2013)

Machen wir, mir gefällt das hier auch nicht.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2014)

Einer dabei?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2014)

Wollte Sonntag eine lockere Runde in der Ville drehen, jemand dabei?


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Jürgen,

mal wieder gern  frohes Neues!

Gibts schon nähere Koordinaten, Zeit und Ort? Gerne zeitig.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2014)

Und - ja was wohl - Dienst!... - mer honorieren das hier 'ne Runde ohne Scheinwerfer angedient wird, Hut ab dafür...


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2014)

So der Termin für morgen, wird aufjedenfall mit Verfahrgarantie da ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr in der Ville war. Ich hoffe ich finde überhaupt noch etwas .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10082


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2014)

Da ich mit dem Bike anreise, kann es passieren das ich ein paar Minuten später ankomme. [email protected] regnen fällt dir Tour aus. Melde mich aber dann hier.


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Januar 2014)

Die Vorausschau ist zwar gut, sollte es aber zur Absage kommen, dann bitte bis spätestens 9 Uhr, da ich sonst umsonst anreise


----------



## yogi71 (4. Januar 2014)

Geht klar bin dann auch unterwegs.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2014)

Inne 7Hills um Haaresbreite vom Micha und Angela sammt Anhang gedownhillt worden .... Relax iss anders....


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2014)

Gestern
Eu-Ville-EU


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich jetzt richtig oder is der leeven Pete nun der einzigste der noch mit der JFFR Fahne inne Hand unterwegs ist ?


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2014)

Der hat doch gar keine Fahne..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2014)

Ha!





...mit Dienstgrad für Kerzenspiele...


----------



## mscharf (6. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehe ich jetzt richtig oder is der leeven Pete nun der einzigste der noch mit der JFFR Fahne inne Hand unterwegs ist ?


Also so kann man datt nit sagen.  Ich zum Beispiel nehme meine Trikots und wende sie 1x die Woche. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2014)

Jenau - hat auch bei jedem sich bietenden Anlass ('ne) Fahne! Nix für Ungut, iss ja datt FEIERBIEST der JFFR....


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2014)

Wo ist er.........
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ich will Schnee und keinem Matsch mehr.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2014)

Na, auf dem Pic haben mern doch gerade mal wieder verloren - so'n Biest bunkert ja auch Power zum Feiern und zweigt diese auf Touren glatt ab.... Kucken wir da Richtung Luftmine?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2014)

Wäret besser Politiker geworden, die beantworten auch keine Frage Konkret !
Wofür steht dann TT ?
Trail Tölpel ?
Tolle Tretmaschine ?
Tannenzapfen Teetrinker ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Januar 2014)

Yep ick bin ein Tölpel


----------



## mscharf (7. Januar 2014)

> Jenau - hat auch bei jedem sich bietenden Anlass ('ne) Fahne! Nix für Ungut, iss ja datt FEIERBIEST der JFFR....



Und immer schön vor mir Fahren...weil Ihr sonst bei meiner Fahne Probleme mit dem Alkoholspiegel bekommt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2014)

Sehr diplomatisch ! Alles jute noch


----------



## yogi71 (7. Januar 2014)

Isch hab die Krone bei den JFFR abgegeben! ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2014)

...und icke beim Zahnarzt! ...doch kein Grund als *T*rauriger *T*ölpel zu firmieren, datt soziale Netz kriegt ja Angst....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ausse Privatschatulle voim letzten Grillfest - ein Trost dem Yogi - fast jede Physiognomie drin vertreten... wie überall, beim Feiern sinn se alle stark, die Zwerge....


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

Bikeprojekt 2014 ist feddisch.


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

Wer hat morgen Mittag Lust auf eine lockere Runde? Muss mein neues Bike einsauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2014)

Hochfesche Farbcombo!  Und soviel handgereichtes, edles, Material  da wurd' stimmig inveschtiert.... Aber bitte erste Ausfahrten mit Spraddelschutzfolie, ett treibt mich sonst aussem Schlaf....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2014)

So, wer alle Feiertage durchgräbt hat auch mal Recht auf Freiheit... Also flott mitte Guten am WERKTAG hinan gen hinter Hollands höchstem Berg und noch enn Tacken dahinter - Einstieg im Schmelzbachtal über de Trasse vom Einsiedler hinne zur Burg des Löwen - der Hunger nagte,
daher de göttliche Krimhilde direkt vonne Aussichtsterasse gezerrt (Wetter prächtig heute, alles richtig gemacht) - folgte leicht verschnupft...





in Richtung Schlemmerhölle au Bergsattel...ACHTUNG: in den 7hills ist immer noch vulkanische Aktivität! 




Hier drückt datt Magma ausse Caverne gerade beängstigend flott meine Cappucinokrone inne Höhe - Mind the gap!
...und Berge gibbet da, nitt fest sondern breiig..... ...hier ein Flankenhuscher mit Flow im Buchenwald...auf BREITEM Wesch, versteht sich...




...mjam, mjam...








...erstmals vonne Südseite im Paarlauf bezwungen und erst durch Bankgedöns gestoppt....




...stellt sich nebenbei heraus datt der gar geizige Schluff selbst nitt zu schad iss um EINZELNE Fundschuhe
auf Passform zu prüfen......




...man, watt Buchen! (Vom Thema ablenk...)...Vonne braven Krimhild




noch himmelwärts gen Himmerich gejagt - bis hin zu Freihand Freestyle......




...gings über forschbreite Wegenetze spinner tallings....Ein Wahnsinnstag - auch wenn's nur EIN Schuh war...
Vollens Landschaftsüberfrachtet, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Januar 2014)

So noch etwas von gestern. Danke an meine Mitfahrer Matthias und Udo. Sehen uns Dienstag

Testrunde mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2014)

datt schöne neue Ross! Wunderschöne Farbcombo datt man jahreszeitlich bedingt von unten braun statt von oben weiß beschmissen wird iss halt naturbedingter Beifang.... Die Formkurve scheint auch eher linear zu sein da die Mitfahrer nacheinander verschlissen werden... Da freu ich mich doch druff mal am neuen Rahmen schnuppern zu dürfen...


----------



## Pete04 (12. Januar 2014)

Nur ein kleines Zeitfensterchen ergattert - aber bei dem Sonnengewitter musste man einfach raus! Richtung Lampertsbachtal (ein Bach, der wos nitt entscheiden kann ob ober- oder unterirdisch zu fließen...) hingen die Reiftropfen noch in den Ästen, das Ahrtal ordentlich schummrig-neblig....




...doch wo mers sinnentlehrt Forsthighway in Anspruch nimmt werden die Sinne unscharf! 
Folge: der Garmin belüscht den Städter nach Strich und Faden - und heraus kommt No-way-Rey....




...gerade richtige Situation für die Einweisung ins kleine Garmin-Latinum:  Hier gezeigt: der Log-In ~ teutonisch: Ein-Buchen!
...und jetzt soll er mal zukucken wie er aus der Nummer wieder rauskommt....




...gemeistert......mit Teilchen von Gravitation auf den Eifelsteig terug....Hangsonne hat ordentlich gespielt.....




...und Richtung Lampertstal kamen dann die Wacholderhaine ins Blickfeld...Wegesvariante machte scheinbar froh...




...jau, so soll's ja auch sein - und auch bei wenig Bikezeit ordentlich Sonne und Grün getankt,
vielen Dank dafür! LG, der Pete, Buchenhüpfer...


----------



## Sueßstoff (13. Januar 2014)

Mädels, alle die dabei waren ....Video Harz 2013 Tag 4 ist hochgeladen....;-)


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2014)

Yepejahee - Frank, du fleissiges Bienchen! Da kommt doch Kaminfeueratmosphäre auf... Mer lustern directamente mal rein wenn die Brut im Bett ist, notfalls mit "blauer Traum".... Dicken Dank schon im Vorfeld, Feedback per PN! LG, der Pete, kommissarischer Ringwächter (2, um Sie alle zu knechten...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2014)

Also Pete,von dir hätt ich mir schon etwas mehr "Airtime" erwartet so behangen ihr da unterwegs wart.
Wofür schleppste dat ganze Plastik sons mit ? Trau Dich 
Der Stunt auf der Wippe ist jedenfalls noch ausbaufähig,
da war das Ross anscheinend durchgegangen


----------



## Pete04 (15. Januar 2014)

> Der Stunt auf der Wippe ist jedenfalls noch ausbaufähig,
> da war das Ross anscheinend durchgegangen


Nu, wir haben anschliessend den Vogel mal anne Federwaage baumeln lassen - für 'nen ordentlichen Harzbiker war der einfach zu leicht!
Mit 'nem Kasten Clausthaler hat die Wippe dann reagiert....

Sollst dich ja nitt langweilen am winterlichen Kaminfeuer; hier die persönliche JFFR-Edition "Wie's gilt ein Gewässer zu queren..."


Da wünschen wir viel Spaß dabei - und ordentlich die Speaker auf für die Originalkommentare ausse Schatzkiste der JFFR....
Sieger im Contest wurde verdienterweise der gelbe Harzlurch...watt haben wir gelacht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2014)

alta.....alta.....


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2014)

Heute bei zeitig knapp Fensterchen Eschweiler Tal bei Nöthener Mühle gescoutet - 1 Harvester entspricht 3 Treckern... so der Wegezustand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2014)

More holz, more money !


----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2014)

Der Frühaufstehendste Filosoph den ick kenne....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2014)

Hach, papperlapapp - aber den muss ich anerkennen - sorgfältig recherchiert! ...und mit Kostüm, datt iss ja wohl mer als enn Zufallstreffer.... und 'nu lass mal Saurons Auge von unserem Trailcheffe, der iss unkostümiert viiiel mehr da....


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2014)

Gestern eine lockere Runde ab Schöllerhof. Wetter und alles andere war mal wieder perfekt! Danke an meine beiden Mitfahrer
Guckst Du HIER


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2014)

Für morgen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2014)

Wird 'se denn kommen? Die weiße statt braune Prappe? Jedenfalls hatte der Schleidener Blumenhändler Schnee auffem Karren am Blumengroßmarkt heut' früh - hier mal Thesenpic vom 27. Jänner 2013, Loc Urfttalsperre...




Da war flutschig und Sitsche für ordentliches Gleichgewichtsgetümmel - dies Jahr wird der WP zum Fahr-in-komische-Aussenbedingungen-Pokal.. der Hauptgegner fehlt! LG, der Pete - und ordentlich de Augen auf nach Lissy ihr Bike!!!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2014)

Aus der Dienstagabendrunde wird Mittwoch und aus 18.01 Uhr wird 18.16 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2014)

Angekommen in der Eifel er ist.... Heute Nachmittag white stone....


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2014)

Lohnt es sich schon oder ist es momentan nur ganz oben Schnee und weiter unten direkt Matsche?


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2014)

Also, Köln-Bonner-Bucht-Euskirchen de nada, ab Nettersheim Autobahnböschung leicht weiss, am Weißen Stein und Schwarzen Mann alles voll Schnee aber die Pfützen keine Eisschicht - die Temperaturen am späteren Nachmittag förderten Taunebel...Geht also alles noch um den Gefrierpunkt herum, da reifen Reifen zu Offroadpellen.... ess darf da bitte noch frischer werden damit ett grippt....


----------



## surftigresa (26. Januar 2014)

Besten Dank für den top Schneebericht 

Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was mit der Schneetour in diesem Winter


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2014)

Wegen Schnne kann man auch hier gucken:
http://www.lindenwetter.de/schnee.html


----------



## surftigresa (27. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja mal eine tolle Seite  Danke Dir!


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2014)

Ruft nach ner Schneetour

Von gestern . Bruce inside, Jörg outside


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2014)

Und schon wieder wird der Schnee Makulatur im Wetterbericht - die Muddy Mary wird zum Jahresbegleiter inne Kölner Bucht....


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2014)

Nein, welch hartherziger, grusliger Winter.... Schlage vor den WP nur noch "Pokal" zu nennen - in den Senken um die Urft waren zwar ein paar Eisplatten - aber die mußten Anfang Februar schon mit Liebe sondiert werden...He, ich wäre fast auf einer ausgerutscht - ich tüftel noch wieviel Euronen ich der Nationalparkverwaltung dafür überweise für diesen LUXUS! LG, der Pete - watt für ein Winterwettertraum...


----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2014)

Watt Wetter! Mit Ziel Trierbachgraben und Beilagen war bei Blankenheim schon frostiger Niesel auffe Scheibe - und nachdem man sich motivierend gegenseitig aussem Transportshuttle getreten hatte.... zeigte sich die obere Ahreifel mal wieder als cooler Gastgeber...
Der improvisierte Track war scheinbar dem wegebereinigenden Jungesellenverein zum Opfer gefallen...fällen konnten se wie die Weltmeister -
aufgeräumt wird dann erst mit dem nächsten Barrique Bitburger....





Näh- da war selbst für den geübten Bunnyhopper nix mehr zu machen....also retour und per Kreis-Strada den Baummeuchlern
ein Schnippchen geschlagen....da musste der Trierbach halt dem Wirftbach weichen....ein reissend Gewässer, sicher bei den
sich anbahnenden Klimaveränderungen nicht mehr lange mit menschlicher Kraft allein zu queren....







...hätt nich ein Riese paar Steinquader ausse Tasche verloren, mer säßen jetzt noch dort... - die Unterrohre 
hatten meanwhile ordentlich Geoproben genommen im Dienst der Wissenschaft...wer hat denn da datt MITTLERE Blatt bei 
berschnapp druffgeschummelt?.....Und immer vonne Höhenzüge fein im Blick - der Aremberg mit Krempe....




...heute auch scheinbar Waypoint für 'nen Riesenschwarm Last-Minute-Kraniche, welchen scheinbar in Mäckpomm das Zocken
um nahenden Frühling zu heiss wurde....einige Dörfer sind mittlerweile mit Kanälen verbunden, DER Trend für die Zukunft....




Da heißt's nicht mehr: Bergauf oder Bergab? By the way: Mit oder gegen die Strömung? 
Dann machen mers halt 'nen Funsport draus...




...jedoch: ein herzliches Dankeschön der Weggestaltungcrew für spontanen Singletrail....




- mit ein bisschen Zutun der holzmeuchelnden Zunft() wurd sogar noch Spaß draus... ganz klar Daumen hoch!








Ein Feierbiest von Wanderweg....








...außer ein bisschen Fiesel blieb's klar bei toll vielen Aussichten - und wieder mal 2 Bachtäler für de Statistik LG, der Pete,
wochentagsridefan.....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

Also, bei viel Verständnis und Tolleranz für Rheinische Sitten - jetzt auch noch von Pinkbike persiflieren lassen???
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Rowdy-The-Clown-Goes-Fat-Biking-video-2014.html


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2014)

*Schwalbes Doppelkammer-System: zweiter Test inne teutonischen Voreifel*...
Ein No-Go, Ladies & Gentlemen! Wieder mal wurde watt auffe Kundschaft losgelassen wo der Biker selbst durch krassen Schmerz
Produktverbesserung beisteuern soll! Wie der Selbsttest beweist ist prinzipiell 1 Ventil auffe Stirn (ok - brauch keine 2. Felgenbohrung durch-
geführt zu werden...) aber datt 2. prinzipiell unter de Helmschale! *Trailsicht damit nahe ZERO!*




Buuuh! Murx! Zurück inne Werkstatt, die Hörrn Ingeniöre! Und die Gebrauchanweisung bitte verständlicher, 
sonst enden mers alle noch inne Fotohistorie als "X-Men".... Eventuell gezahlt Erfolgsboni der Herren gerne
auffet bekannte Konto - wir tillen & killen damit Harvesterschäden....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2014)

Da kann man mal sehen was dabei rummkommt wenn man beim tanken zu nah mit de Schnauze am EInfüllstutzen hängt


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2014)

Bei Diesel?


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bei Diesel?



Ja, scheinbar auch bei Diesel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2014)

So sieht also der Dank vonne Compagneros aus wenn man unter Einsatz des eigenen Körpas fragwürdige Produkte testet!
Fortan werden hier nur noch Calpirinjasorten und Strohhalme getestet....


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2014)

Deine in offensichtlich suizidaler Absicht geführten Produkttests sollten seitens eines Erziehungsberichtigten schnellstens unterbunden werden. Bevor in Deutschland die Strohhalme ausgehen.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2014)

Von wegen suizidärer Absichten - da waren nur 0,8 auffem Schlauch!  Aber: mit ordentlich Druck auf beiden Schläuchen, Calpirinha und 'nem Strohhalm befänden wir uns schon auf einer Mission die die Bikeredaktion in kühnsten Träumen nitt ersinnen könnt'....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2014)

Sss...genau!....




Ein kurzes Checken von Sat24 (genialer Schachzug...) ergab: Chance auf Sunshine auffe anderen (grundschlechten) Seite des Rheins,
also ab inne Puschen...ins S-tal bei H, ein idyllisch Fleckchen und Wochentags completely bereinigt vonne laufenden Zunft....
Fordernde Hänge...




ÖPNV hinter jedem zweiten Gewächs....




...und de Dual-Loipen frisch tief gespurt und -weil wir's waren.......-knietief gewässert....




...Ferkelherz, watt willst Du mehr? Tückische Singletrails....




...-durch schmierigen Lehm ging's ab wie auffe Medaillenhatz in Sotschi- wechselnd mit forciertem Nappi-di-Tali....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...leider nur geil! Und datt den ganzen Tach bei SONNE... Datt der Verfasser zweimal de Kurbel von sich schmiss
mag nur bezeugen datt unterhaltsame Sachen wie datt so-called "TT-Kerngeschäft" auch von Dritten adaptiert werden
können wenn's Spaß macht und inne Landschaft passt... Kein Problem mit   Mothers-little-Helper:




Die Survival-Bier-Box....Ist die zu schwach bist Du zu stark!....LG, der Pete, voll sonnenverwöhnt (auch beim Schrauben...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2014)

Na siehste, Scheppmeister vonne Kadaveranstalt zu sein is halt auch ned immer schlecht,
da kann ma auch mal bei Sonne raus wo andere auffe Oorbeed hocken un abends im düstern durch Regen dämmeln :daumen.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2014)

Wir sind doch wahrlich Weichflöten...Hier die Jungens trainieren hinterm Pickup schon den Harvesterride....

Allein die Aklimatisierungstipps mit Crunched Ice sind Gold wert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (25. Februar 2014)

Wie geil ist das denn?!?!?!?


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2014)

Hier wurde doch ganz offensichtlich der WP-Abhärtungskurs eines bekannten Sportdienstleisters abgekupfert! Jedoch: Allein dem Radwechsel
im Outback gebührt reschpektable Erfurcht....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Februar 2014)

Leeve Pete.
luur ens: 



is och jod


----------



## Pete04 (27. Februar 2014)

Sie nennen IHN den "Knappbeleibten"...Fein querjelustert, Hörr Eifelbaron...


----------



## Pete04 (2. März 2014)

Tausende vermummte Radikale auffe Straßen - iss ja wie auffe Krim hier.... Zwischen 2 Kneipen wohnend kriegt man immer so schön mit wie die Menschheit gegen Abend zu Primaten mutiert...


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2014)

Da hilft nur mitfeiern.... dann bekommst Du das auch nicht mehr mit.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2014)

Ach ja,is ja wieder Zeit des aufgesetzten Frohsinns,
Menschen sind auf Knopfdruck (bzw.Betankung ) lustig
und urinieren ganze Strassenzüge voll das man meinen  könnte es wäre der Jangtse

Da hilft eigentlich nur die Flucht, leeven Pete.


----------



## on any sunday (3. März 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Moped ins Büro geflüchtet, endlich mal in Ruhe "arbeiten".


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

Bin den 3. Tag au bureau - datt schärft die Sinne für den Mob auffe Straßen.... Über de Holzkisten zuprosten iss ja eher ein No-go...


----------



## Pete04 (3. März 2014)

Über ein fein gegebenes Fensterchen datt nächste Areal in Sachen Bikefluchten gelustert...für den Liebhaber haariger Drops ett Paradies...





Nach dem ordentlichen Anlauf und der Absprungkante stehen dem toughen Freerider noch 20 HM Selbstentfaltung zur Verfügung,
hier wird die B-Note geprägt... (Grüne Versicherungskarte unbedingt am Tretlager mitführen...bei Übergabe anne Sannis
braucht's so keine Kommunikation...) Und durchweg vorhanden: Wälder aus Schlehen, DEM verkannten Bikerfreund schlechthin...




...jetzt weiss mers auch wie der "Freihänder" entstanden iss - wenn die Schlehen am Puckel (so-called-drop) simultan
auffe Handrücken vom Biker einloggen reisst der die impulsiv inne Höhe - so naturnah erklärt sich Trickbiken heute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2014)

...während allerwelts die Trikotschmieden heißlaufen - mit annerkanntermaßen ordentlich Erfolsch - versucht die JFFR den übermenschlichen Schritt voraus und optimiert de Teamrucksäcke... It's XL, Baby!




...erste Versuche ergaben datt neben dem Zweitbike auch noch de Lebenspartnerin inne Außenflügel Platz findet, fester Wohnsitz wird
damit überflüssisch..... Wenn Kinderarbeit in Europa erlaubt ergibt sich hier zukünftig 'ne neue Lebensvariante... 
Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

.... wäre auch gar nicht so teuer, Team JFFR bräuchte ja nur eins davon


----------



## Pete04 (6. März 2014)

Ein fieser unter de Gürtelschnalle plazierter rethorischer Hieb, oh Köter! Jedoch reduziert der Mangel an Belegschaft de Entwicklungskosten
beträchtlich.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. März 2014)

Köter sin halt Köter wa !


----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2014)

@schraeg: Wuff! Themenwechsel: FASTENZEIT! Somit kriegt datt Bike jetzt 40 Tage keinerlei Öle und Fette mehr - hat datt kürzeste Streichholz gezogen bei de Vergabe von Demut vor Ostern.... Nächste Variante von "GO OUT or STAY HOME" schwemmte uns anne Ufer
von der manchmal garnich so selbigen Nette - guckst Du bikerfreundliche Kneipe im Herzen von Mayen...




...da mers nitt Freitag abends gestartet sind bleibt die Reaktion auf tubeless (Frauen?!) unerwidert.......jemach, ab auf die Trails...




...aber gaaanz schwer historisches Erbe, ett roch nach Römer an allen Ecken.... so zeugte auch de nächste Straßensperre!




Die Römerbande hatte wegen den in Umlauf kommenden 1a-Langbögen der Konkurrenz (bei Terry-Pratchett-Lesern bekannt als die Scheibenwelt-Variante der Armbrust - Burmester & Stark-im-Arm) die Freiräume zwischen den Zinnen stark reduziert - nix mehr
für 76cm-Plus-Lenkzentralen der heutigen Szene... also Schlupfloch suchen... et voila!




Ein mit Geschick zu meisterndes Schlüpfloch....




Alles eine Frage der Technik.... Die Außenputzschäden waren mers nitt, wir kamen von hinten... danach eine der  Konsumschwachsinnsveranstaltungen der heutigen Welt, Abraumhalde vom größten deutschen Schieferabbauer im
Nettetal-Hinterhof......damit könnten mers de ganzen Villetrails mit Schieferoberfläche ausstatten...




Genug geheult - ett ging ja um Spaß und den gab's freudig, die Damenwelt zeigte sich schlichtwech begeistert...












in den Tiefen der so-called "Trimb'ser Schweiz" - wow....











 ...ein fluffig Päddchen... ein bisschen ländlicher Rechtschreibung...




...logo, heißt: "Nettes Viadukt" ! ...die spaßenthaltenden Trails führen über Tunnel und nitt da durch....




...Hammerhaitrail; da endend, chapeau... Spaß war gegeben....




Erste Flappmäuse verliessen ob der Großwetter-Winter-nitt-stattfind-Lage de Schieferhöhlen....




Autsch! Co-Lektorin liest mit!... Satt über de Netteschleife "Wernerseck" als DIE Eckkneipe schlechthin... der hat aber auch Material
verschleudern dürfen, von Vulkanen satt bestückt... 




Die Obstacles vonne Locals gehören satt gemieden....




Go Hospital or go...jedenfalls fern vonne Fantasie vonne Krankenkasse... bis inne Parkanlagen von Plaidt ist die Nette noch gar ruppig...




...Yeeha! Danach iss aber Schluß mit wild & ruppig - Nachbiker auf jeden Fall nach Plaidt datt retroromanische Flussbett meiden und de Fahrt
beenden, nur noch Flussbegradigung pur... Wieder mal protzte die Kölner Bucht mit Nebel und Rheinland-Pfalz mit Sunshine, nothing else matters... LG, der Pete, Gewässerliebhaber...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2014)

Nette Tour


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2014)

RehaTour


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> RehaTour



Rippen haben bei mir damals 6 Wochen gedauert. Zu Früh ist nicht gut, das musste ich damals auch feststellen.


----------



## yogi71 (10. März 2014)

Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich dem Arzt glauben darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mscharf (10. März 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> RehaTour


Und wo war die blondbusige Krankenschwester? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2014)

Schoof, ich knie mich mal auf deine Augenhöhe um nachzuvollziehen ob Busen von da aus Haarfarben tragen....


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2014)

Oh, der iss gut: "München: Uli Hoeneß wechselt für 27,2 Millionen mit sofortiger Wirkung zur JVA München, der Vertrag geht über 3,5 Jahre...."
Sportlich, sportlich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2014)

Ich weiss gar nich warum der Uli sich so anstellt !
Früher ging er doch auch gern in den Strafraum

Ich gönns ihm!


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2014)

> Ich weiss gar nich warum der Uli sich so anstellt !
> Früher ging er doch auch gern in den Strafraum


In Regionen wo's mers mit dem Popo Richtung Wand duschen muss folge ich keinem Trail!
...nich auszudenken wenn's da auch noch "der Gegner verwandelt".... Schluß getzt, hier wird gefastet....


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2014)

Uii - Bikevorstellung mit Pipi machen hat der teutonische Sektor noch nicht - und Einsatz von ganz futuristischen Geräten watt den Biker stark macht - kuckst Du

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/transition-tr500-information-video-2014.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2014)

...und eine Erklärung für's Verschwinden vom guten, alten Bonanzarad - die waren einfach zu schnell für den Laien,
mer staunen über Bremsfallschirme...


Tolle Haare....


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2014)

Soderle, Bon Chance ein neues Territorium zu scouten - El Sentierro Panoramico del Altmühltal......durchaus noch auf teutonischem
Stammzellengebiet...and it goes like this:




...dem unverhofften Rückkehren aus dem tiefen Bavarien geschuldet kein Platz für heimische Trailgranaten - also ab ins Netz und
die Verleihszene vonne Locals gelustert... hm, sah ganz gut aus...datt Trinkflaschenformat quadratisch war dem Rheinländer
neu, doch hammer's bei den Mir-san-mirs reschpektiert...(DAS sollte noch Folgen haben....Unkenton aus dem Off).
Von Eichstätt aus nach problemloser Bikeübergabe ab in de Golanhöhen - da waren eingentümliche Knöppsche am Chassie
deren Drücken uns geradzu den Berg hoch katapultierten.... Steil hoch....










...als Gegenschmankerl gab's Abfahrten wie vom Col di Lana ("Ruf die Liana an...") ...Rappelzappel pur! Landschaft satt....
Vonne Fundorte vom Archeoptyx angefangen...




Von oben, fern der Touris, haben se fein die Kegel ausgehöhlt - Methode Mendig-Kruft...mais le rest:








Jau - ordentlich viel Getümmels an Wegekreuzungen in der Area - ein klares Votum inne Woche inne Pedale zu hauen,
am WE fallen diverse Jakobsjünger über Bittwegbesucher und Singlepilger - NoGo! Aber hier - woah:




Nappi di Tali feinste Risikolebensversicherung in Sachen "Go Schleheor go Home..."




Die Northshore-Jünger noch im Entwicklungsstadium....




Da iss noch Luft nach oben!




Die Buschwindrösschen in Oberbavarien sind alle blau - Kunststück bei hundert Biersorten im Tal....
Am Chapelle-au-holy-Bimbam festgestellt: De Tourenpäpstin hat alles roger geplant: Forstway rechts hoch, Trailbangen links nappi....








Und ab inne Vollen....











...wie F-Way Baumbereinigt! Soll man aber mal fein sein lassen, sonst sind Kollisionsgefahr und Kick weg!
Rapport: Iiiiii-Bikes, stehen mers ja naturgemäß skeptisch gegenüber...mit wenig Zeitgeschenk im Koffer waren aber so mal
mit nem Schulterzucken 40Km Gastland erfahrbar mit ordentlich Höhenmeter - de Gattin hatte sich bis "Eco 3" vorgekämpft,
der Verfasser hat mit "Sport" dem im Umbau vom Feld- zum Radweg (Millionen Besuchers -nitt nutzen!!!) befindlichen Radweg
im Tal mit Nobby Nic sprichwörtlich "de Fresse poliert" - leider sehr geil......abba Fastenzeit, mer stehn zu unseren
treuen Manuell-Rössern... LG, der Pete - watt die bayrische Trinkfläsch an Watt hatt kann sich sehen lassen....
(sollte ett Anfeindungen geben wegen Einsatz von E-Technik: Hab provisorisch paar "Nichtrussen" in russischem Kostüm im
Nicht-Russischen Sicherheitseinsatz auffem Grundstück (fortan nur noch de "Krim" genannt) - GASPROM hat noch kein
Bike am Gas, äh: Start....) Erkenne den Feind, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2014)

Un da sinse schon de Anfeindungen vom Keine-Angst-vor-Russen-Biker:

E-Bikes .... und das in euerm alter  
Der Trail will ehrlich erkämpft werden 
Weil ehrlich währt am längsten.

Nix für unjut wa, weisst ja was für ein Stinkstiefel hier schreibt 
Ansonsten alles richtisch jemacht bei dem Wettah


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2014)

Latürnich mittem Standortvertreter vonne himmlischen Bodentruppen schon kontaktet, nach 10 eilig rausgehauenen "Eiliger Wladimir, tritt ett für uns!" simmer wieder mentaltechnisch im Soll! Du wärst ja Humus wenn da nix jezuckt hätte...


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/18/hacklberg-trail-2-erweiterung-saalbach-hinterglemm/

...und für den Sommaurlaub hat der Österreicha auch schon datt Mind-de-Gapp richtig erkannt, nach Pulverisierung von gefühlten 5 Kilometern
Forststraße ins Rucki-Zucki-Format kann der Sommer kommen...


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2014)

Yeepeeyahee, Schweinebacke!




Ich sach nur mal: im Kasbachtal verkehren solche archaische Relikte noch......wenn wer was draus machen will....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2014)

Das is doch die Oleftalbahn


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2014)

Iss auch der Hörr Pete beim Warmfahren...


----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2014)

Soderle, heute mit netter Begleitung der Ville die Frühjahrsaufwartung gemacht! Spezieller Dank an Carsten und Micha für Schubhilfen an neuralgischen Stellen im Geläuf ...(gibt's die überhaupt in dem "Hügelkamm"?!)...und dem Carsten für's hemmungslose "Plündern-lassen" vonne Riegel seitens der Jüngsten! Ganz weit vorn! Die Geschichte wieder bereichert; vonne "Schaut, da kommt datt gute
Wetter"-Guidine (die inne Schutzhütte sass bei den Kolping-Jüngern während der Tross im Regen zog...) bis hin zur Sonne die schien als
mers endlich Dach überm Kopf hatte...





...Birkhof, Bombenkrater, Wurzeltrail, Swister Türmchen, Bliesheimer Wäldchen, DH Franziskus-See, Wasserturm, finstres Tal, Forsthausweiher, Kuchentrail...bedankt an dieser Stell, der Pete! 

P.S.: Ratter, ratter, ratter: der Newsticker meldet: Angela hat sich für 2 Riegel breitschlagen lassen, dett soll Carstens Ranking abber nitt schmälern....


----------



## Freckles (24. März 2014)

Es war eine herrlische Tour! Vielen Dank noch mal für die schönen Trails und den schönen Tag! Ein richtig schön buntes Trüppchen, wenn man sich das Bild so ansieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2014)

Auch ich möchte mich nochmal bedanken für die schöne Tour. Das nächste mal packe ich auch noch ne Tüte ein, damit nicht all unsere Riegel gebraucht werden um das Kind auf zupeppeln  

Dank auch für den Kaffe später bei euch. Können wir gerne wiederholen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## rene_schloesser (24. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich fahre seit kurzem Mountain Bike. Ich suche eine Gruppe an die ich mich anschliessen könnte. Ich komme aus Weilerswist.
Habt ihr einen festen Termin in der Woche? Wenn ja, wie ist den bei Euch so der Leistungsstand. Ich bin wie gesagt Anfänger...


----------



## yogi71 (24. März 2014)

Hey Rene, schön das Du dich hier auch angemeldet hast. Gestern habe ich eine Testerinnen gedreht und bin heute fast Schmerzfrei.  Wann hast Du denn in der Woche abends Zeit?


----------



## rene_schloesser (24. März 2014)

Ich bin da relativ flexibel. Ausser Mittwoch kann ich eigentlich immer. Nur leider erst ab ca. 17.15 Uhr  Das wird wahrscheinlich alles, momentan wenigstens, ein bisschen knapp. Am Wochenende passt es wahrscheinlich besser.
Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wo der Name Deines Blogs herkommt. Hätte ich ja auch mal drauf kommen können


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2014)

Fein, fein, der Cheffe zuckt! Hier scheint aber doch ein Küchenzubereitungstip Einlass gefunden zu haben:


> Gestern habe ich eine Testerinnen gedreht


 Die gemeine Testerinne wird doch auf dem Grill
nur gewendet?! Halt Kontakt zum Yogi, Rene, datt selbständige Gesocks kommt erst um 19 Uhr aus den Grüften
innen Freizeitsektor.....Ride on, der Pete


----------



## Arya (25. März 2014)

hi, wo fahrt ihr denn immer? und wann? nimmt ihr auch anfänger auf?;-) gruss


----------



## yogi71 (25. März 2014)

Meist fahren wir ab Euskirchen-Stotzheim abends ab 18 Uhr. Anfänger sind immer willkommen!


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2014)

> Es war eine herrlische Tour! Vielen Dank noch mal für die schönen Trails und den schönen Tag! Ein richtig schön buntes Trüppchen, wenn man sich das Bild so ansieht


 Ha! Ett geht ja immerhin um die immerhübsche Ville! Wir haben aber auch südlich alle 
gefühlten 800 Meter trailfähiges Gelände mitgenommen.... Die zur Verbindung derselbigen "eingebauten" 29,2 Kilometer wurden scheinbar
recht geschätzt, bedankt dafür!  

Und bitte fleissig hier Petition unterschreiben:
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ge-unter-beruecksichtigung-von-mountainbikern

You like this!


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2014)

Oh, hier noch ein gelungenes Pic vonne Villetrails - Grundhaltung par Excellenz!




Der Schlammanteil in Ex-Braunkohlegebieten wird klassisch unterschätzt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2014)

Gar nich wahr ! Nix Ville.
gugsdu Hintergrund siehst du Hügel, Ville nix Hügel !


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2014)

Fisheye-Effekt! Abber der Harvester war schon da wie der Hörr sehen kann....


----------



## yogi71 (28. März 2014)

Jemand Sonntag vormittag Lust eine leichte langsame Runde zu drehen?? Will meine Aua.Rippchen ein wenig ausführen.....so Richtung Ville??


----------



## sinux (28. März 2014)

Rippschen ????? Die gehören auf den Grill


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2014)

Dienst! Kann Lord Rippchen nicht zu Diensten sein, sehr schade!


----------



## rene_schloesser (29. März 2014)

Wenn meine Erkältung besser ist bin ich dabei. Sehr wahrscheinlich aber schon. Treffpunkt usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2014)

Alles Lug und Trug! Aber mit dem Bier könnt's gehen....


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2014)

Frühling! Die Zeit wo's dran geht ett Bike zu Pimpen und schön wie Hulle zu machen für de Saison... Jesacht...




Jetan! Zweimal die Risebar gegen schicke, wiederauferstandene Ami-Edelschmiede jetauscht - le resultat:







Wow...wieder 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel gegen den Einheitsbrei! Findung der idealen Lenkerbreite? Mer erinnern uns: Schulterbreit soll's sein, die Kommandozentrale - de Gattin chloroformieren, inne Werkbank spannen, Bar auflegen und mit Edding markieren war eins.....
...und nach kurzer Spritztour durche Ville war klar: durch die Silberrückenhaltung am Lenker strömt mehr Luft durche Ärmel!
Fazit: Klimaschutz! De Duschintervalle können im Hause jetzt deutlich gestreckt werden.... Stay tuned, pimp fast, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2014)

Ein Frühjahrsträumschen! Kombo aus Römerweg/Limes/Westerwaldsteig/Wiedradweg/Rheinsteig!
Aufstieg von Arienheller vom Römercamp - Shoot vonne Helmcam....




...ett geht ja größtenteils um Wohnraum römischerseits, Hausnummern hatten se auch schon...




hier die Wir-nehmen-dem-Mob-den-Spaß-Bautyp Kontra-Germanicus VII...




...inne Nachbarschaft vonne Türme der Urahn des Jägerzauns - God bless him...




die hatten damals definitiv dickere Hölzer...definitivo geht's aber da lang...




una rampa wie am Hackelberg...




Egal, der Naturbursch im Westerwald ist 365 Tage auf schlechte Besuche vonne Schwiegermutter gefasst - die Hexenverbrennungsgrillstelle iss allzeit bereit.......
sind schon ein sympathischer Menschenschlag...




...nach der Wilhelmsruh drastischer Trailverfall durch Harvi-Einsatz, spaßloses Steigen auf Dienstgipfelhöhe vonne Skihütte Malberg mit gleichnamigem Kratersee zu Füßen

...Bildimport hakt - der Pete legt später nach.... Seniores & Senioras - auch Tage später
fluppt datt Netz nitt - Bitte Bilderauslese beim Pete im Netz checken - nicht mehr bereit den
15. Versuch zu starten, dauernd eiern die Bilder weg...

Jedoch: 1440 Garmin-Höhenmeter und round-about 50 Streckenkilometer schon mal ne Macht für die JFFR - Schade für die fehlenden Pics, der Pete

Ach so; hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/67472


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2014)

Jau! Der Westerwald kann auch lustisch! Dringend abraten möchten wir 
dem Erwerb  billiger Nachahmungsbauten vom Typ "Limes VII"...




...den knackt sogar de Steuerfahndung mit 'nem Q-Tips!
Empfehlung: Nitt kaufen!!! LG, der Pete, höhenbereinigt (und die Gute erst recht...)


----------



## Ghosteye (5. April 2014)

Fährt morgen einer?


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2014)

Tut mir leid, Udo, der Schalk haderte mit der Technik!


----------



## Pete04 (6. April 2014)

Die Familiengemeinde dürstete nach Abwärtsmeters - gesagt, getan - Winterberg hat neu offen...mit 3er-Lift...mit motiviertem Personal...
mit dem Handicap nitt am Stammtisch vonne Bikers in Bonn teilnehmen zu können...ein Compendium aus 2 Tagen sinnlos aber spassvoll
Hügels im Sauerland zu floppen...
Jugend rockt....




und morpht!...




Eine Blonde, ein Bestatter, ein Bäcker - mehr Grundversorgung für de Trails ging wahrlich nitt!




...nur Familisch...




...jedoch: ett war Vielfalt: 




Bäckers, Kinners, Verfassers, Tomburgers...eigentlich sowatt wie die Arche Noah...




Soll da heißen datt bei de momtanen Umbaumaßnahmen Slopestyler, Downhiller und Freerider erst mal selbe Pfade nehmen,
da kann noch watt reguliert werden ob des prächtigen Lifts - Pumpe druff! Stay tuned, der Pete
Hammerscharfes WE, mer warten auf die Videos vom wettervermoosten Bäcker...


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2014)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn Jemand sehen will wie entspannt der Daniel gestern gefahren ist sollte in dieses Video mal reinscheuen.
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha



...und watt hätten mers nitt alles verpasst... neben Daniels menschlichem Ersatz für de Vierkolbenbremse war da ja noch Samstag
der Tausendsassa der die komplette Skipiste runtergebrannt kam - vor lauter Freude über großes Publikum aber den zweiten
Wirtschaftsweg voll ausgeblendet hatte.... ...der gestandene 10-Meter-Noosie wird ihm ein ewig Denkmal sein....


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2014)

...und nach Daniels Performance dachte ich beim Drüberschlafen noch ich hätt schon einiges erlebt - but, never chance a running system -
hier kommt die neue Must-have für de Dirtbikers - "The flying salmon" alias der fliegende Lachs:


oder mal flugs auffe Startseite von Mtb-news gehuscht! Bitte, lacht eure Tränen über de Blumen auffem Balkon, die brauchen Wasser...


...mal über das fliegende oder rotierende Schienbein lautnachdenk...


----------



## Ghosteye (11. April 2014)

So dann werd ich es nochmal versuchen, fährt vielleicht einer am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2014)

DähSchawüh ?


----------



## Ghosteye (11. April 2014)

Yep


----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2014)

Vielleicht ich am Sonntag!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2014)

Immer locker bleiben/sehen, MTB is kein Gruppensport !


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2014)

Hamms ja auch einige den WE-Dienst erfunden...

Hier mal schauen, Trend geht immer mehr zu Rundkursen bei Wanderwegen - klarer Vorteil ist die Rückkehr zum Shuttle am Ende der Tour
und die ausse Ferne bestimmbare Portionierung vonne Höhenmeters nebscht Streckencharakter....Schöne Seite mit viel zu kucken:

http://www.trax.de/wandern-die-besten-wanderwege-in-deutschland-2014/id_67376944/index

LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2014)

Morgen eine lockere Runde ab Hardtburg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. April 2014)

Bin demnächst mal wieder dabei, gern auch per PN abschnacken..


----------



## yogi71 (12. April 2014)

Meld Dich einfach


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2014)

...und nach dem WE geht SAG-Kontrolle dann am heimischen Desktop weiter....





Fein hüpft datt Füllen! Immer weiter de Brut ans Sonnenlicht gewöhnend, der Pete...

Und weiter Ding sei hier gesourced:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2014)

Darauf ein Yeehaa! Steinerberghaus nach Besitzerwechsel an einen Wirt mit Visionen gewechselt - das sind nach Fast-Verkauf im letzten Jahr mal Good News!




Da mers die Aussicht nitt gerade an jeder Ecke der Eifel geniessen können nach paar
Aufstiegsmetern - praise the lord ... Ordentliche Karte, Bestuhlung und Aussengastro ordentlich erhöht ohne daß die Leut' übereinander stolpern müssen - und die Damen & Hörrn Mountainbikers namentlich auffe HP bewelcomed...
http://www.steinerberghaus.de/home/
...und datt wir als "Krisengruppe" - bedankt dafür! ...und umtriebig hat der Herr Wirt noch
die einzigartige Lage von oberhalb vonne 500 HM erkannt und Übernachtungsmöglichkeit
eingebaut - Herz, watt willst Du mehr?!  LG, der Pete - nicht schön wäre der drohende Privatverkauf mit Zaun drum gewesen...


----------



## yogi71 (19. April 2014)

Montag jemand Lust auf eine leichte Runde?


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Montag jemand Lust auf eine leichte Runde?


HierHierHier


----------



## Ghosteye (19. April 2014)

Klappt leider nicht.


----------



## Ghosteye (20. April 2014)

Schöne Ostertage an alle.....


----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2014)

Danke gleichfalls. Wann und wo sollen wir fahren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (20. April 2014)

Morgen halb elf Parkplatz Stotzheim.


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2014)

Querung der reissenden Holzwarche im schönen Belgium....




Nachdem nach Erfahrungswerten vorbeugend Stauhöhe reduziert wurde fallen Belgiens Talsperren 
dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich im August mangels Schmelzwasser trocken - also schön fleissig Aqua Naturale bunkern.....
Jau, auch euch Hasen im Netz ein frohes Oschterfescht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. April 2014)

Zur morgigen Tour gibt es frisch selbstgebackene Riegel nach Rezept aus der aktuellen WoMB....die fruchtigen...lecker...


----------



## Ghosteye (20. April 2014)

Viel Spaß bei der Tour morgen. Wenn das Wetter passt dann mache ich morgen eine kleine kiddy Tour.
Pänz eingepackt und so gegen 10 Uhr ab H-Burg Richtung Steinbach über den Spielplatz zurück zur Burg.


----------



## Tazz (21. April 2014)

ich kann Dich sehen ....


----------



## Ghosteye (21. April 2014)

Na dann freundlich winken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2014)

Hab ich heute ein paar JFFR Schleichsemmeln in der Nähe des A-Trails gesehn ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. April 2014)

Danke Männer für die geschmeidige Tour und den einen oder anderen feinen Singletrail  Kotzfrösche hamm wer nicht gesehen


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2014)

Ein robustes Mandat in Sachen Umgangston hier Einzug halten tut....





Biker wir sind und nicht Glaubensbrüder - und nimmermehr verheiratet......Reibungshitze wir per PN persönlich klimafreundlich
abzubauen pflegen.......wenn's nitt fluppt gerne persönlich! LG, eine vonne zwei Geschäftsbedienungen dieses Forums...


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> ich kann Dich sehen ....


Ich fühl' mich jetz beim Duschen grad unbehaglich... Soll ich meinen Vornamen tanzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2014)

Danke auch für die nette Begleitung gestern! Das war mal wieder schön.

Fotos HIER


----------



## Tazz (22. April 2014)

keine Sorge Pete04 du mußt bloss das GPS aus machen  aber deinen Vornamen tanzen kannste ja schon mal üben ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2014)

Wart ihr auch Fussballspielen ? Einer der Teilnehmer hatte ja Schienbeinschoner an den Beinen ?

Hey Yogi, dem Link scheint nich zu gehen, in der Sig der geht.

... jetz seh icke ooch warum wa, haste http://mtb-jffr1.blogspot.de/ einjejeben wa ?
Ne 1 wo se net hinjehört


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> keine Sorge Pete04 du mußt bloss das GPS aus machen  aber deinen Vornamen tanzen kannste ja schon mal üben ....


Nach Ausrutscher inne Duschtasse funktionieren die Zischlaute jedenfalls schon ma propper... Der nächste Dan wird mit Quetschungen
von Extremitäten inne Duschtüre anvisiert - da iss mers im Alter prima vorbereitet....


----------



## yogi71 (23. April 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Yogi, dem Link scheint nich zu gehen, in der Sig der geht.
> 
> ... jetz seh icke ooch warum wa, haste http://mtb-jffr1.blogspot.de/ einjejeben wa ?
> Ne 1 wo se net hinjehört



Blöde 1. Jetzt funzt er


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2014)

Ein Zeitgeschenk ermöglichte ein Toürschen ins Amir-Kabbani-Land...Da war'n mers aber mächtig dankbar!
Anbei kleines Hausrezept: vor dem fremdelnden Ort einfach mal heimische Luft inne Reifen - so kennt zumindest ein
Teil vom Schemel schomma de Location!




Brooooaaab!












Großes Hangab-Kino - Bröselgestein lässt einen quasi Surfen! Hangablings Sichtung vonne Bachfee...




Ups - einfach zu schnell...




...swooosh...die Locals haben im Wald ein paar Drempels kreeirt - darauf unseren Daumen!








...irgendwie auch zu schnell - aber Spaß geht vor Foto.......Girls ride too...








Nu - wie wahr! Beifliegend ein Pic ausse Boxengasse mit dem Tec-Mech zu Spargelstecherlohn....
Genau, Mr. & Mrs. hammerSMITH!




Freude überwog.....




Kritik vonne Jugend wurde vor Ort mit Apfelsienen und Mandarinen therapiert - Teebeutelgespräche...




...und die ollen, aufgelassenen Weinterassen vor Ort haben richtig Stoff!...Corps vor wuseldem Gelände...








...anyway: Wohnsituation inne Hänge: eher beschaulich - Grundtyp Bethlehem...




...da war der Römer schon weg bevor Wohngeld beantragt wurde......
aber; Reschpekt: de Jugend mit Biss zu Tale, so 'ne Fresse ziehen die Herren
mit den verbogenen Lenkern nur bergnuff am Mont Ventoux:




Mit ordentlich Dank an den Schöpfer geographischer Verwerfungen, der Pete


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2014)

Tach die Herren,
wer von euch war denn damals in der Klamm (E.) unterwegs?

Habt ihr da noch was drangehangen oder "nur" die 16km gemacht? Aus Jogis Blog ging das nicht ganz hervor...

Grüsse


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2014)

Hier abber mal "Huch!"! Mich noch vor 2 Minuten mitte Angebeteten anbet drüber unterhalten - wir wollnse (puh, grammatisch arg fragwürdig!) am Mittwoch erneut malträtieren in Kombi mit rheinseitig fleuchenden Tälern...Startpunkt wird noch per Armdrücken
geregelt, ich liege z.Zt. einen Wimpernschlag vor (hier droht REFERENDUM!) Gerne datt, Carsten, wenn du kannst! (Edit: wollnse=Ehrbachklamm - damit mers uns nicht vollpfostenverstehen und du an nem Ort mit "E" an Langeweile dahingehst...)


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

Ehrbachklamm  erinnert mich an meine Jugend...knapp der Kasse aber voller Liebe auf zur nächtlichen Wanderung, romantisches Tete-a-Tete inkludiert 
Schon lang her, dürfte man sich biketechnisch einmal einklinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2014)

Oweia Salz in eine der wenigen Wunden der JFFr! DIE Tour ging von Brodenbach hoch per Shuttle auffen Hunsrück, aprés-Ski-Abteilung über Thomastal runtern nach Boppard - Bahnshuttle nach Buchholz und dann datt Kerngeschäft () Baybachtal runter.
"Runter" war der Gag schlechthin - auf dem Sägezahnprofil vom Baybachtal in Sachen "Fluffig-runter" bauen heute wahrscheinlich noch
Dutzende Kettensägenhersteller ihre Erfahrungswerte auf...Mein SX-Trail de Berge im erwarteten "flowigen Bergab" hochgetreten und
der Guten Kniggemäßig den Zossen hochziehen war eins...NeverEver mit dickem Schemel  Hatte im Vorfeld einen Tourenbericht von
einem "Bergauffahrer" gesichtet - wer so watt macht ist aber heute geschieden und datt Bike geklaut! Beste Grüße, Beteiligung
anne verwegenen Projekte gerne...LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2014)

Simultanes Online-Tiki-Taka... Gleichzeitig verfasst - sag' bei Gelegenheit an wo du's haben willst...
Hangabsicherung war leider gestern...meanwhile geht die Ehrbachklamm ihren europäisch gewollten barrierefreien
europäisch-konformen Weg - Herausforderungen sind für den Sehenden noch Drops der Kategorie liegengebliebener
Wanderschuh und latenter Maulwurfsköttel...
 Never change a muffing system...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Simultanes Online-Tiki-Taka... Gleichzeitig verfasst - sag' bei Gelegenheit an wo du's haben willst...
> Hangabsicherung war leider gestern...meanwhile geht die Ehrbachklamm ihren europäisch gewollten barrierefreien
> europäisch-konformen Weg - Herausforderungen sind für den Sehenden noch Drops der Kategorie liegengebliebener
> Wanderschuh und latenter Maulwurfsköttel...
> Never change a muffing system...


Wann wollt ihr denn los?


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2014)

Moin, Herr Bäcker! Na, so 10 Uhr sollte 'ne Macht sein - müssen ja noch ein Vierteldutzend schulbespaßte Jugend inne Umlaufbahn orbitieren - besteht gar Hoffnung???


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2014)

Hi,
Mi kann ich leider nicht...

Melde mich wenn ich da hinfahre vorher einfach, muss noch ein wenig über den weiteren Weg grübeln.

Ihr wart aber nicht die 6erGruppe, die von einem Local errettet wurde an der Stelle,an der man samt Bikes klettern muss  ?

Grüsse


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. April 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Moin, Herr Bäcker! Na, so 10 Uhr sollte 'ne Macht sein - müssen ja noch ein Vierteldutzend schulbespaßte Jugend inne Umlaufbahn orbitieren - besteht gar Hoffnung???


Das ist leider für mich zu früh. Ich muß bis Mittags arbeiten. Donnerstag ginge.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2014)

> Ihr wart aber nicht die 6erGruppe, die von einem Local errettet wurde an der Stelle,an der man samt Bikes klettern muss  ?


Wir waren "der Local"!


> Das ist leider für mich zu früh. Ich muß bis Mittags arbeiten. Donnerstag ginge.


 Berufe mit "B" beginnend unter einen Hut
zu bringen klappt scheinbar nur alle 14 Tage! Do. muss ich wieder "Brötchen backen".....und bedenket: Do. iss Feiertach - da fliegen dir de
Hellebarden vonne Wanderzunft wieder inne Messerspeichen.... Hier ein Blick inne Asservatenkammer - se rüsten auf!




Mal wieder über Kettenhemd nachdenken - bitte mit Climacool-Faktor....


----------



## Ghosteye (30. April 2014)

Freitag so gegen 9:30 Uhr starten Jürgen und ich von der Tomburg aus Richtung Ahr. Wer Lust zum mitfahren hat kann sich gerne melden.
Es wird sicherlich eine recht ruhige Runde. Gruß an alle......


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Wo wäre der Treffpunkt genau?


----------



## Ghosteye (30. April 2014)

Der kleine Parkplatz unterhalb der Tomburg so gegen 9:30 Uhr. Oder um 9:00 Uhr beim Jürgen. Wir fahren von da mit dem Auto zur Burg.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Kann sein, dass ich mit der Bahn anreisen müsste, welche alternativen Treffpunkte gäbe es?


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2014)

*Ehrbachklamm Reloaded! 2014*

Yehaa! Mit ordentlicher Vorerwartung die Ehrbachklamm erneut bebiked - HALLELUJAH*!*
Breiter Einstieg über Harvesterautobahn - datt täuscht wacker...

*



*

DauerCamper auffem Weg werden dauerhaft zum Problem...




Die tadellose Beschilderung läßt quasi keine Fragen offen....




Bachfurteln am Preisbach in XL immer 'ne Wucht....




Preisbach von rechts zumümdend, ergibt mit dem von hinten kommenden Ehrbach 1a-Füllmaterial für de Klamm! Am Entree lacht 'se noch, die Gute....




Teile vonne Rauschenberger Stiege wurden noch mitgerauscht....




...und dann "klammt's" auch so langsam los...wir waren in dichtem Nebel bei leicht feucht
gestartet - ergo blieben jede Menge Naturfreunde auffe warmen Couch und wir hatten
die Klamm für uns allein - Urwald pur mitten in Rheinland-Pfalz, kuckst Du











LA KLAMMA - schon die ersten Meter liessen keinen Zweifel dran datt zwischen der letzten, trockenen Befahrung und dem heutigen Ensembel aus Feuchtigkeit und losem Herbstblatt-
geschmoddere die "Gemse" in dir gefragt war - ein falscher Tritt und dir wird wörtlich "klamm" Hier prüft de Gute gerade die Windverhältnisse um de Stiege mit Rückenwind
nuffzufliegen...








...Erinnerungen ans "Liegenlassen" Pic vom Handlampe - wer hier pennt explored den Rest
der Klamm als Kopfloser Reiter á la Sleepy-Hollow...




Von nun an ging's ans Eingemachte! Die eigentliche Klamm dürfte so 350 Meter lang sein, in der zwischen Biker & Schemel eine innige Beziehung aufgebaut wird...der blanke
Fels ist fluchresistent, Mitbiker ggf. nicht!




Definiere "Weg"....der patschnasse Felssporn mit eindeutigem Flutschverlauf ins kalte Nass
ist der "Weg" Hier lohnt ett sich dann und wann 'ne dicke Lippe riskiert zu haben: mit
deren Hilfe saugt sich der Biker fest annet Gestein und zieht auf allen Vieren hanglings -
bloss konzentrieren - Saugkraftverlust rächt sich feucht! (Technik: *The creeping Gecko!*)




De beliebten "Krampen-Rampen" - mer mögen 'se nitt missen (die Gute war schon "leergeflucht"...)




...und 100 Flüche später ist der Zauber vorbei... Danach geht's den Forstweg - gepaart
noch mit dem einen oder anderen aber sicher nicht 2-Meter-breiten hinunter an der Ehrburg
vorbei nach Brodenbach. That's it, Folks! Da aber noch watt vom Tage übrig war
gings - auf der Suche nach einem Verdacht -hierüber...




...über den Köpfen der aufgegebenen Altmoselterassen....




nach "Da runter???!" Bilder können ja bekanntlich nitt steil wiedergeben....












...zwischen dem Standort und der ersten Kehre beim 1. Pic liegen gepflegte 7,5 Meter fieses, schartiges, nit-auf-Freundschaft-aus-seiendes Moselgestein mit mehreren Aus-
setzern über halbmetergroß! Und dahinter haben mers bewußt keine Pics mehr gemacht,
selbst inne reinen Falllinie noch Dropps geschustert die für uns in diesem Leben nitt
in Frage kommen... Da rät die Anwaltsozietät Halt-de-Gestalt & Kleb-am-Leb' zum klaren
Verzicht.. Hut ab vor den Furchtlosen.......dann noch mal auf den "Kernspaß"
reduziert ab durch de Terassen....




Jawoll! Ein Wahnsinnstach - einzig alleine 1 Mtbler kam uns in Buchholz entgegen,
ansonsten waren Schluchten und Terassen uns frei überlassen - geiler geht's nimmer...
Halt: ein Nachsatz - beim heimischen Downsizing bermerkte der Verfasser ein unbewußtes
Handicap:




Nitt auszudenken welcher Spaß noch mit der passenden *linken* Socke hätt entstehen können.... Ride on, der Pete immer wieder Klasse watt für Perlen wir noch
inne Nachbarschaft haben....


----------



## Ghosteye (1. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass ich mit der Bahn anreisen müsste, welche alternativen Treffpunkte gäbe es?


Du kannst mit der Bahn gleich nach Rheinbach fahren vom Bahnhof sind es ungefähr 6km bis zur Tomburg oder du kommst zum Jürgen.
Ich kann drei Bikes mitnehmen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Mai 2014)

Danke, danke lieber Pete für diesen wunderbaren Bericht. Wenn du das nächste mal früh Bescheid sagst bin ich dabei. In der Hoffnung das du dann die richtigen Socken trägst.

Grüße der Bäcker


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2014)

Danke, Danke, lieber Micha! War spät ins Netz gehauen wie die meisten "besten" Touren... In Sachen Socken lautet die Prognose: Zwei Linke! Dem Waschgang geschuldet erleben wir dann wahrscheinlich ein rutschig, aber trockenes Bachbett... Gerade das letzte "Brötchen" versorgt - stay tuned, der Pete

Datt Socken-Problem existiert nur im Kopfkino - hier gilt die olle Bikerbinsenweisheit:
"Fährst du die Schwalm oder die Nette - reicht zur Not die Adilette..."


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2014)

Watt der Herdentrieb aussem Menschen macht - unglaublich! Kurz vor Wollseifen von 200 Wollblasen anne Weiterfahrt gehindert worden durch arges Tackling....





So nach 120 Wollmoppeln fing man automatisch an mit-zu-Mööööhen.... Da kennt der Chines' 10.000 Schriftzeichen und andere kommen
mit EINEM Wort aus! Hier nur mal die Wettersituation nach der Ansage vom Wetterportal: "Gemünd mittags: 8°, Sprühregen!"




Da hat aber einer den Junggesellenabschied krachen lassen.......und im Anschluß noch ordentlich Adrenalin freigesetzt
auf der Eifel größtem Wallride aus 100% Schiefer - en Krachertje!




Alles am Wegesrand - mer muss den Spaß nur sehen! LG, der Pete. abber sowatt von naturbespaßt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Mai 2014)

Schon für den Wallride nen dicken


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2014)

Der hat aber auch bespaßt!!! Schöner Anlauf von jeder Seite vom erlaubten "Radweg" aus möglich... Damit für Rechts- und
Linksbiker möglich! (Alles eine Frage der Socken, siehe Vorbericht...)...und voll begeistert watt de Speci-Grundausstattungsschlappen an
Gripp auf teutonischem Schiefer entwickeln; da wurd' am Schluß um jeden Zentimeter gefightet....Stay tuned, der Pete (Und immer freundlich
Rentner grüßen, sonst hammers im Busch bald de Krimm...) 
P.S.: Ett Planum reicht für'n Christopher - bespaßt Euch...




Latürnich der SchraubHuber - kein Biker heiligen Namens....


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2014)

Der Sonntag des Sven Glückspilz: Beim Brötchenkauf Tagesziel vonne Panzerbäckers angedient bekommen: De Perle des Sauerlands
Das Restcorps war noch positiv bedient vom Eifeler Vortach - jedoch sagte die Gute: "...dann fahr Du doch mit!"
Einen WIMPERNSCHLAG später suggerierte ein leichter Unterdruck im Flur datt Zufliegen vonne Haustür hinter dem Berglings fleuchenden
Empfänger dieser Botschaft... Quasi ein Evangelium!....Ziehe aus und hab' Spaß......Immer wieder schön zu sehn' bei Schmallenberg:
Der Landgasthof "*Frisse Faust*" - direkt mal gekuckt ob genug Flocken für den Lift dabei bevor der Bergbewohner händisch austeilt..
Nach Erstabfahrt le Szenario:




 Watt?! Auszug ins gelobte Land? - von wegen: AUFZUG INNEN GELIEBTEN HANG!  Putzt der neue Lift aber Ratzi-Fatzi fott
und inne Schlange immer wieder Kurzweil durch socalled Fachjespräche und Fachjepöbel... Freeride superklasse, meist inne
bewährten Burger-Technik: Vorne ein Teil Brot, inne Mitte ein Teil Pete, dahinter ein Teil Brot Dadurch wurd' mers inne Mitte
schonmal nitt vom 6er-Trupp "Fliehender Holländer" überrollt...ein dicket, fettet Kreuz innet Poesiealbum für "done!"
Bedankt anne "Brotfraktion" - de Füllung.....


----------



## Freckles (5. Mai 2014)

Pete, nächstes Mal fahren wir Northshore-Sandwich! Sehr cooler Trail! War ein schöner Tag gestern!!

Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2014)

Wir waren im Ahrtallllllllllllllll


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2014)

@yogi: mer las es mit nebligem Grausen - de vernichteten HM schiebend zurückzubekommen iss ja wohl die Höchststrafe! Gönn dem Udo
bei der nächsten Exkursion mal mehr als den Kinderteller - datt Häufchen ist ja bestenfalls ein Fleischkäslein.... ...und datt Dauercamperproblem der teutonischen Weißschnecke - wildes Campen mitten inne Pace - scheint überzugreifen... Lassen mers mal paar
französische Gastrider drüberfahren, datt wird die Schnecken Moores lehren... Bon Cuisine, der Pete 

@Freckles: Da war die Sonnenbrandgefahr in WiBe wohl die bessere Line...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2014)

Uii! Entspricht datt Gerät irgendeiner NATO-Richtlinie geschweige denn der DIMB???




De Verkabelung taugt scheinbar für Zuführung von 2 Gasdruckkartuschen direkt auffe Ohren - die sind dann frei um den Wanderfreund
schon beim Aussteigen auffem Parkplatz "zu wittern...." Jedoch: hier watt mit Zukunft - die pronto aussem Bikerucksack vorzauberbare Luftgitarre für: gelungene Wegabschnitte,
spontane Geburtstagsfeiern auffem Trail und Empört-Euch-Veranstaltungen falls der No-Tube mal wieder leckt....




It's only pump&play but I like it.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

Mit der Trail-Gitarre kannste im Juni Yogis Jungs den Marsch blasen  ....ich meine latürnich die Fußballer


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2014)

It's only Rock'n Roll but I *bike* it!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2014)

Hier ist der neue Sattel, für den Jenigen der Angst hat vor A....schmerzen

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...l/aid:647056?gclid=CLrM8YPem74CFfShtAodVycAEg


----------



## JanniMTB (8. Mai 2014)

Cool, da wäre ich gern dabei gewesen: Training mit Alban Lakata


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2014)

Für Mittwoch! Sollte es regnen fällt die Tour ins Wasser! ;(

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## Ghosteye (12. Mai 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Für Mittwoch! Sollte es regnen fällt die Tour ins Wasser! ;(
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


Hallo yogi, warum erst um18:30?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2014)

18.14


----------



## Ghosteye (12. Mai 2014)

Wir kämpfen hart um jede Minute: 18:05?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2014)

Schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Ghosteye (12. Mai 2014)

Ok dann um18:14.


----------



## yogi71 (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2014)

Ein richtiger "Kampf unter Männern"! Mit Endergebnis!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2014)

Basques ride too! So toll garniertes Steinfeld findet mers in NRW nur bei Brückenabriss oder 9/11-Kölner-Dom....




Ordentlich Spaß der Rand-Spanier hat... ...und hier: Pasta-begleitete Vorbereitung mit Roude Wine und Karte - hach!...Tradicion!




...die haben's druff bis zum Abschlussbierchen, die Basken(baller!)


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2014)

CaveBiking au bord de la Meuse Was bei uns in NRW gilt muss doch eigentlich auch hinter de Ardennen funktionieren - wochentags sind der Großteil vonne Wanderfreunde anne Arbeit oder ett Rentnerdasein gefesselt........Schade eigentlich! Daher ein Vorstoß ins Hähnchenrevier....




1e Entree: Ein feucht, schauriges Loch mit Geschichte hin bis zur Champignonzucht - feuchter Modder schlug entgegen: Neien, danke!




...danach aber Spaß bis der Arzt kam...Erkenntnis des Tages: Gegen Feuerstein ist Schiefer die reine Lachnummer, also
Vorsicht mit Rübe und Schlappen








Aprés: Ein Hangpfad - von Einheimischen scherzhaft tituliert: "Die Schweissnaht"




Zog sich wie Hulle - aus den prognostizierten max. 12° C dampfte der Erdball im Hang sicher schon 20....
Ordentlich Steigung ~ en francais: terrass' crass'...




...iss aber doch für BELOHNUNG!




...zu früh gefreut: Todfeind der Talfahrer: Nix Pffffft - Senkelflutsch!




Auf dem Plateau: Unendliche Weiten......




...Unendliche Seen....








Ups! Fast schiefgegangen durch tückische Lehmansammlung inne Megapfütze - mer registrieren Poison im Blick....
Höchste Erhebung auffem Plateau: Le Monte Kacko - oder einheimisch: "Der mit dem falschen Ende der Kuh tanzt..."




Dschungel?!




Ausserirdische?




...bekämpft - Invaders must die.... Einfach plattgefahren....




...Kassenfee fehlte - flott durch!...




Historisches Erbe vom Pralinenvolk - andere haben Terracottakrieger - als kleines Land einfach mal geerdet sein:





 ..
HOLZMOPPELS! ...aber mal nicht kleinreden - bei 10.000 Stück ist datt schon 'ne Macht!
Vorbei am heiligen Moorenkuss...




...Wetter hatte alle Erwartungen in den Schatten vom Schatten gestellt....




Teils überbewaffnete Conciergenhäusschen laden zur Nachfrage ein - da werden Ihnen geholfen....




...und nicht zu verschweigen,mit einer Währung geizt datt Maasland nitt - Treppen!




In Hülle und Fülle! Nuff und Napp! Ein Eldorado für den Fetischisten von Menschenhand gebändigter Hänge und mit Sicherheit eine
Zweitbefahrung wert! Tot Ziens, der Pete..... Gab's da nicht ein "H*Ä*nge*Low*"?!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2014)

He Yogi, wird mal Zeit für Housekeeping im Hardtwald.
Da siehts ja fürchterlich aus !
Schötzejeräwe kapott, Päterchensweiher kapott ... häsde däh Föaschte ned im jeriff ?
Wenn ich däh ens im Bösch treffe träkk isch dem ens de Sääsch över de Schädel die Fleeschwoosch !


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2014)

Der macht was er will,momentan grausam.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2014)

Problemförster ?


----------



## yogi71 (15. Mai 2014)

Yep er mag keine MTBler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2014)

Ihr Luftpupser! Dafür mach' ich doch nich 'ne Randonee von 6 Stunden damit ihr forumsseitig de Reifentemperaturen bekaspert - ett war Feindesland! Dann doch lieber ein künstlich Terrarium um de Förstersorten zu sortieren...


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Teils *überbewaffnete* Conciergenhäusschen laden zur Nachfrage ein - da werden Ihnen geholfen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Pete wie heißt das


----------



## yogi71 (17. Mai 2014)

Morgen eine kleine Heimatrunde,jemand dabei? Ich denke das wir gegen 10.35 an der Hartburg sind.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na Pete wie heißt das


Überbe*waffelt*!  Lehre mich Deutschtum, oh Tapetenkleisterbeklebter! Einzig und allein meine Schuld isset datt dein
Erdmännchenforum inne Heide zur Süßkantine verkommen iss...überlege schon auf Knien umme D-Talsperre zu zuckeln,
mach mir ein freundliches Angebot...Hurz, der Waffelbrandmelder schlägt an...ich muss los!


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2014)

Ja du hast wohl im Moment eine Waffelphase nicht war  aber so kam wieder süßesleben in die Heide rein und so konnte ich das Waffelhaus war verdrängen


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2014)

@Sven: Feien - dann hat datt Pieksen ja seinen Sinn erfüllt! Die Maasmecheler Geröllhalden krähten nach Streckenauslastung - auf dem Ohr
war'n mers nitt taub! Wetter: Sommer, Sonne, Herzinfarkt! Halb NRW - na, also 2% von halb NRW, also Wachtberg, NeuKiSeScheid und Brühl... entsendeten ihre Creme-de-la-Creppe in die Filthy Trails.... ein mit dem Wald verschmelzender Fotograf (de Moose), de hochgeschätzte Gattin desselben mit einem Rucksack für Lüttich-Bastogne-Lüttich, eine eine Sekunde vor uns einparkende Bäckerei (die popelige Sekunde wurd' den ganzen Tag nitt mehr eingeholt...) NRW hatte seinen prägenden Stempel wohlvorbereitet! Jugend, rantastend annen Wallride...




Inne Vergrößerung: ett familiär ausgeprägte "Kantenkinn" alias Hackfresse...




Mudders & Vadders, Anliegers ausreizend...












Rattisch geiles Geläuf! Da die Damen zunehmend himmelwärts zogen....












...mußte datt AlphaTierchen 'nen Gang zulegen - wo kämen mers sonst hin!
also datt Kapitel "Knopf-im-Kopf" hart angegangen und hinter dem ordentlich Verwirbelungen
erzeugenden Hörrn Micha innen Trail geschmissen....Le Resultat: Auffe Anfahrt einfach mitte Drempels
(niederländisch für Verwerfungen aller Art auffe Fahrbahn bis hin zum Outlet vonne Kühe...)
so beschäftigt datt de Abbruchphase - nu, einen Hauch zu spät  - eintrat....




...wer will da noch - und wo? - die Bremsraketen zünden....also mit dilettierender Performance durch...
Der Beweis - datt Pete fliecht!




...überlebt!...ein fachkundiges Gremium kommentierte auf Nachfrage die Flughaltung als "Kackente"! Datt geh ich jetzt erst
mal im Chinesischen Kalender googeln um mein Geburtsjahr zu erfahren.... Und überhaupt: erst kommt der Flug, dann erst
die Phase (dutzende deutscher Billigairlines können nitt irren!) und ab heute wird am Style gefeilt....
Stay tuned & bleibt für Unsinn offen, der Pete Liebe Collegas und -sienen, gerne noch paar Pics nachfördern
vom netten Rest der Zunft - mer habens datt klassische After-PIc geschlunzt! ausse Sparte "what-have-to-be-done..."
Yeehaa!


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Mai 2014)

der Pete macht den Himmel jetzt auch noch unsicher  , bei der nächsten Flugeinlage muss dann aber der Tower informiert werden.


----------



## Seelrider (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte gerne den NeuKiSeScheid Anteil noch weiter erhöht, aber hatte heute einen netten Besuch daheim. Dazu kommt noch eine weniger nette Erkältung, also nichts mit Trails abrollen. 
Bei diesem Wetter, mit diesen Mitfahrern ist mein Neid euch sicher. 
Ich habe es noch nicht einmal geschafft diese Trails überhaupt mal zu besuchen.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2014)

Genau, "de Igel has landed!" Landeperformance wie ein Entenköttel...Mögen die Stacheln - nach hinten angelegt! - mit Euch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2014)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne den NeuKiSeScheid Anteil noch weiter erhöht, aber hatte heute einen netten Besuch daheim. Dazu kommt noch eine weniger nette Erkältung, also nichts mit Trails abrollen.
> Bei diesem Wetter, mit diesen Mitfahrern ist mein Neid euch sicher.
> Ich habe es noch nicht einmal geschafft diese Trails überhaupt mal zu besuchen.


Thomas, da hast Du noch Luft nach oben! Neid sicher für Wagrain und datt Mordsprogramm was du da abspulst... Always look on the bride side of Life, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2014)

Gesehen im Griechischen Generalkonsulat in D'dorf - sie rüsten auf, die Spartakiaten




Doppelbrückengabel, voll gekapselter Riemenantrieb und 10 Jahre Garantie gegen Holzwurmbefall - alleine bei 
den Schutzblechen hätt' sich Meister Eder 'nen Wurm gedengelt!


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2014)

Ui, isch der Süüüüüüß Ein Hund wie ein Strich....und die Verfolgercam iss ja wohl Spitze!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/lily-shreds-2-video-2014.html

...nicht auszudenken wenn der in Försters Auftrag hinter deinem Schlappen herwäre - No Chance!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2014)

...möchte mal gerne wissen wieviele "Trail Dogs" schon im Tierheim gelandet sind weil's zwischen dem Enduro-Herrchen und dem Trailköter nich so gefunzt hat !

aber ja, nettes Video und putziger Hund !


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, und hier auch nochmals:

Für Jungs und Mädels, die sich auf Tour selber helfen wollen, veranstaltet die DIMB am Samstag einen kostenfreien Schrauberkurs. 

Vom kompletten Bikecheck zum Auffinden von ggf. kritischen Punkten bis hin zu Reparaturen, die zum Standard-Repertoire auf Tour gehören können, zeigen wir euch die Grundlagen, die ihr kennen solltet.

Wird auch alles in Kleingruppe geübt, von daher keine Scheu, hier gibt es keine dummen Fragen 

Männlein und Weiblein (ja, auch eine Guidine ist vor Ort und leitet an!) sind herzlich willkommen, DIMB Mitgliedschaft ist keine Teilnahme-Voraussetzung.

Mehr noch hier/Termin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14752

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...möchte mal gerne wissen wieviele "Trail Dogs" schon im Tierheim gelandet sind weil's zwischen dem Enduro-Herrchen und dem Trailköter nich so gefunzt hat !
> 
> aber ja, nettes Video und putziger Hund !


Vermutlich war der "Traildog" bei den Tierheim-Abgaben Herrchen zu schnell...

Aber - Ehrenwort - wir geben keinen Köter auf - mer kreuzen rhetorisch de Klingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2014)

Ein mannigfaltiger Dank dem Forengründer für datt glücklich Händchen beim "Aussenanderpimpen" vonne Variostütze - 
 de Gattin kann wieder variieren - ab heute in Gold...


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2014)

Kleinigkeiten werden sofort erledigt, bezahlt wurde ich ja auch. Es war mir wieder eine Ehre!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2014)

Mer wünschen mit zwei heulenden Augen  der "Urgesteinsfraktion" vonne JFFR - alias Yo-Scho-Mi - allet Glück der Erde im Schwarzen
Wald! - Haben aus Solidarität schon mal angefangen alle Schlechtwetterzellen nach NRW zu lotsen... ...die heulenden Susen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Mai 2014)

Das ist die richtige Einstellung


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2014)

Wie geil iss datt denn: Mexikanischer Shop, gemischt aus Lebensmitteln und Bikes - O-Ton Pinkbike: Der Übergang vom Lebensmittelhandel
zum Bikeshop iss fließend....




Hoffentlich waren hier nur die Used-Bikes betroffen....


----------



## yogi71 (23. Mai 2014)

Danke Pete. Wir werden an Euch denken und uns abends deine geposteten Videos reinziehen.  Die Schwarzwaldfraktion YoSchoMi


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2014)

Na - ein kleines Fensterchen blieb ja doch...


----------



## redrace (26. Mai 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ui, isch der Süüüüüüß Ein Hund wie ein Strich....und die Verfolgercam iss ja wohl Spitze!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/lily-shreds-2-video-2014.html
> 
> ...nicht auszudenken wenn der in Försters Auftrag hinter deinem Schlappen herwäre - No Chance!



Wenn ich meine mitnehmen würde ich würde beim Berg runter fahren umfallen weil ich so langsam fahren müsste!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Mai 2014)

Problem erkannt! Da hilft nur so:





...die Variante für datt gehorsame Tier - zum Dank inne Transalp-Spray-Buxe-Verkleidung ...
Plan B: geländegängig mit Überrollbügel (iss obendruff enn Deckel- passt drunter nur'n Teckel....)....




...oder, getzt kommts und ganz heiß diskutiert inne Hundeszene:




Wuffi Unchained mit Klickfix! Hier kann der treue Begleiter bei Bedarf entkoppelt werden - wenn sich also Hörrchen bei S3 im 
Bahndamm verhakt kann "der Kurze" noch mitte Survivalbox ins Kiesbett entfleuchen...! 
Für worst-case-scenario: Der Pod-Racer.....




Mehr geht nitt - bei weiteren Fragen fragen Sie Ihren Artz oder A-Pod-theker.... LG, der Pete....


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2014)

Die Zahnfee auf amerikanisch:
...da werden Ihnen geholfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2014)

Da issa wieder!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-danny-macaskill-epecuen-2014.html


----------



## yogi71 (30. Mai 2014)

Schwarzwald 2014


----------



## yogi71 (30. Mai 2014)

Goiles Video, Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Mai 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schwarzwald 2014



Und ich war nicht dabei


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2014)

Du warst ja auch Crank...




Jedoch, Renovator des gepflegten Dachstuhls / Ausbaustufe 2 - bei der "Tourendichte" der letzten Monate
kriegste ja bis zur Rente noch 18 Toürchen zusammen... Da muss jede ein Genusstrefferchen werden...
Watt renoviert der Onkel Svennie denn da eigentlich? Manche Biker kaufen ja auch nur den Rahmen...




Über Zuspielung von Fotos durch Dritte wären mers sehr erfreut  Mer täten auch keinen verpetzen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Mai 2014)

Ja Pete ... man  brasselt halt vor sich hin, so schlimm sieht es zur Zeit nicht aus aber der Weg ist noch lang und steinig lieber Waffelpete


----------



## eifeler (31. Mai 2014)

Moin... Jmd spontan Lust gleich die RTF Euskirchen mitzufahren?


----------



## yogi71 (31. Mai 2014)

Leider keine Zeit


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2014)

Rest vonne Garde unterwegs inne "Filthy Skills" um selbige zu tunen.... DAS kann nur besser werden:




Kackende Ente im Landeanflug - was gehet, was gehet, ich sachs dir ganz konkrehet...
Morgen Baustelle in Sachen "fluppt-schon-prima" - mer freuen uns über jedes Gästle....
Stay tuned - respect Gaps, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2014)

eifeler schrieb:


> Moin... Jmd spontan Lust gleich die RTF Euskirchen mitzufahren?


Aber Paris-Roubaix sollten mers mal im Auge behalten - beim Kopfsteinpflaster sind 26er klar im Vorteil!!! Tausende gestürzter Rennradler
können nicht irren...


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Pete ... man  brasselt halt vor sich hin, so schlimm sieht es zur Zeit nicht aus aber der Weg ist noch lang und steinig lieber Waffelpete


OK, noch 5 Touren bis zum betreuten Wohnen.... Halt die Rübe hoch, mein Lieber!...gewaffelt wird nur nach Belohnung - also: ran da!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2014)

na wir noch länger dauern , obwohl bei der Anzahl an Touren könnte da was dran sein . Ne das Radeln sollte langsam wieder begonnen werden..schließlich gibt es ja noch vieeeeeele schöne Touren die man fahren sollte.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2014)

@Svennie: Wir sammeln im Netz schon Kabelraschbinder im Crownfounding um dich am Rahmen zu fesseln!....
Neien - weiter so - Menschen die dich auf Trails sahen schworen auf Marienerscheinungen - hau dich eini, 
du bist doch nicht Lourdes!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2014)

Ein Plan: den Ladies morgens - schnittbrötchenfreundlich lächelnd - de belgische Geografie handzahm innet Brevier zu geben
um freundlichst Sprungspaß froschlings zu ernten... De Realität: Taksimplatz! De Frouwens rotteten sich zusammen als
gings bei Verdis um schweitzerliche 18,50 Euronen Mindestlohn! (Wasserwerfer bestenfalls als spuckende Aussprache dem Angebotsunterbreitenden vorhanden....) Also statt Filthys inne honorige Umgebung von Boppard - wo rheinlandpfälzig am WE und
wochentags nach 9 datt Waffensystem für lau geshuttelt wird...




leck misch fett - watt für Wälders!....und watt für Grüntöne!...da hatte ich dem Taksim-Mob ja schon fast verziehen.....
(ett sei angemerkt auf solchen Touren - namentlich Hunsrückbahn-Wanderweg und Konsorten - auf volles Vollfressekostüm zu
verzichten - der vollgeschreckte Wanderer bezieht danach Position....) hier der Vorschlag: Bike - Granate / Biker - Testmunition:
der Bereich Boppard verfügt über ein sattes Angebot an "gesichtsgängigen" Fliegen - also hier einfach mal "de französische Variante"
aus fette Brille und Endurohelm ausgepackt - fluppte vorzüglich da der Betreiber auf diverse Überschläge verzichtete.....
Abstieg Engelslei Sahnehappen...




Megabreiter Forstweg - man erkennt datt Entsetzen au Visage vonne Guten.... Nicht am WE! Route kreuzt Steig; und Rollator neben
70cm+Lenker sind No-Go im bespaßten Abstieg...Seelenfindung - da muss ja sowatt her:




TUNNEL! Stacheln! Brennesseln! Also im Durchgangsfenster von 1x1 Meter alles vorhanden watt den Biker hasst!
Und da mal mit der Geschwindigkeit von 1,5 Kachelov durchzubrennen (Wir bremsen für Wild, Wanderer & Wahnsinnige, selbstredend...)
ist absolut speicherbefreiend... Blick auffe must-have-done-Cam:




Sauber durchgeflogen! Keinen Wanderer drangsaliert - keine Weinbergfeen verschreckt und keinen Stöckelpupser (huch: korrigiere: Nordic-Walking-Wanderlachse) inne Spur korrigiert - anything goes!....
Spaßig: Die DH-Fraktion (10 Bikes pro Bahneinheit) steht mittlerweile auffem Bahnsteig wie Ritter Rost inne Asservatenkammer -
wenn aber am WE ganze Familienverbände beikommen isset total prima datt die Betreibers datt tolerieren wenn mal 15-20 Biker/Innnen
den Shuttle befruchten...
Komik: Warum stehen da keine 50 Pupils um die Bude rentabel zu machen - die HM's sind jedenfalls da und vor Ort lieferfrisch bevorratet...
 Nehmt's mal inne Hand; 9,80 Euronen die Minigruppenkarte für 5 Besessene ganztägig nutzbar, der Pete. (Punkt!.)


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juni 2014)

Aha der Waffel(pete) erobert F(eind)remdgebiete und verscheucht da die Einheimischen , wenn das mal gut geht. Ich hoffe du hast es nicht so Bund getrieben ,das sich auch andere dahintrauen können.

Lang lebe die Waffel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2014)

Du hast doch wohl hoffentlich keinen an der selbigen? Oh, kuck ma - selbst Knasties definieren sich über Hitzgebäcke:




Ett iss dem Trailtriptext doch *EXPLIZIT* (Wiki: ~jenau) zu entnehmen datt mers jeder Amöbe auffem Flow die Vorhand gibt!
Ausnahme, Komma, Einzige: De Gattin! Hier gilt *GAZ, GAZ!* um de Familienstruktur (le hirarchie) klar zu erhalten - Racestyle!
Gimmi Gummi, lass die Sau raus.....LG, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juni 2014)

Recht so,  immer die Gattin vorschicken   und auf die Geräuschkulisse achten  falls es schief geht kann man(n) genüsslich eine Waffel futtern 

Lang lebe die Waffel


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2014)

Meinen "Gefahrensucher-Schema-Sucher" er glatt erkannt hat, der Hund! Mit verbrieften zwei Schlüsselbeinbrüchen die Gattin Gefahrenstellen gar recht früh wittern tut! (Wo's der Pete noch am Gashahn dreht setzt die Gute die Pylonen... Respektive Bremsspur...)




Wir verfahren im DH-Modus nach de Tante Trude: Niemals geht man so ganz...
Wenn ett Leitküken - socalled "de Mutti" - Pylonen auswirft reduziert datt Rudel de Durchschnittskilometer....
Hat bisher gefunzt...Aber: datt iss doch der Grund zum Verehelichen, lieber Sven - oder hab' ich 'ne Baustelle verpaßt?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juni 2014)

Ne auf der Baustelle habe ich nur Absperrband und keine Hütchen.

Glaube aber auch das du die zum Aufblasen dabei hast , um so die Gefahrenstelle abzusichern wenn die "Mutti" sich gemault hat. 

Oder ein Bezug auf die Waffeln mit "Kirschen" "Vanilleeis"

man weiß es nicht 

Grüß mir die Waffeln


----------



## yogi71 (3. Juni 2014)

Schwarzwald 3+4

Schwarzwald 2015 ist schon in Planung!!!!!! Wer will mit?


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2014)

Mir, mir, mir! Hui, hast du "Holz vor der Hütten"...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2014)

> Glaube aber auch das du die zum Aufblasen dabei hast , um so die Gefahrenstelle abzusichern wenn die "Mutti" sich gemault hat.


 Ui, Sven - datt willst du nich wirklich! Wenn die Lady zu Boden geht bedeutet datt meist "Schlüsselbein".......und dann wird
nach der Old-school-Ärzte-aus-Berlin-Regel verfahren: Manchmal, aber nur manchmal haben Männer ein kleines bisschen Haue gern...
Trail-Regel No. 17: Geht die Gute flott zu Boden - such 'nen Baum und flieh' nach oben.... Bin ja nich alles schuld!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2014)

Aha Trail Regel 17 kannte ich noch , klingt aber schlüssig .Aber ich glaube der Pete ist ein Gentleman und kommt dem geliebten Wesen zu Hilfe um nachzusehen wo das Rad schaden genommen hat 
Doch ich glaube das du dann alles schuld bist 

Lage lebe die Waffel


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2014)

Yogi71 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzwald 2015 ist schon in Planung!!!!!! Wer will mit?



Ja hier gerne ....


----------



## Ghosteye (3. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Fall bin ich 2015 dabei!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön Udo damit wären wir schon zwei


----------



## Ghosteye (3. Juni 2014)

Plus Jürgen drei!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2014)

(Waffel)Pete + Mutti =  5


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2014)

Hüte deine Zunge, oh Eisenbeisser!  Sonst bringen mers 3 von 5 talentierte Jugendliche mit die dir zeigen wo der Bartel den Most holt
respektive "oben" iss...jelobt sei watt hart macht - und Freundschaften verbindet! 3 of 5: die 10jährige iss noch nicht so wahrhaftig
Konkurrenz für Onkel Sven; der 21jährige iss Richtschütze im Gepardpanzer vonne Frau Merkel - da reicht dem Hörrn Sven sein Ritzelumlegenschon zum finalen Rettungsschuss...

(Pst, Sven: Niemals, aber nur niemals sollte der Häuslerenovator datt Wort Schlüsselwaffel, -bein oder -ohr erwähnen - ein Hausbesuch mit anschließender plötzlicher Todesfolge inne
eigene Attika (gerührt, nicht geschleudert...) wäre die unausweichliche Folge....)
LG, der Pete - ich sage "ja" als Empfänger häuslicher Gewalt...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2014)

Bei so viel geballter Power hat auch der stärkste Diktator keine Chance. Da muss sogar der Obama neidlos anerkennen.

Ich hoffe das ich unter diesen "Rettungsschirm" unter kommen , damit ich der häuslichen Gewalt nicht ausgesetzt bin.

Lag lebe die Waffel


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2014)

Raus auffe Trails - oh, Renovator!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2014)

Falls wer nitt im heimischen Biergarten daherlebt - oder inne outer rims im Streckbett dahersiecht - für Fragen auffe Anwendung vom Alientool
sei immer noch empfohlen: 22.15 h pro7 Danny Trejo - MACHETE - danach iss Ketten- und Schlauchwechsel nur noch Makulatur....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2014)

Großes Wetterkino im Vorfeld vom Unwetter: ein Wolkenszenario von singulären Pobacken...





Hammers noch nie gesehen - da entstand auf freiem Feld dann auch pronto eine Windhose draus die mehrere Bauernhöfe mit Sorgen überzogen hatt - danach kam die Apocalypse....




...meine Herren, so langsam sollte doch die letzte Socke Klimawandel kapiert haben... Immer schön den Nachbarn helfen,
hat in Köln ja ganz ordentlich funktioniert...Immer noch vonne Socken, der Pete (watt ein Szenario innerhalb von 30 Minuten...)


----------



## WhiteBandit (11. Juni 2014)

Und heute Morgen ging es mit Unwetter weiter. Das war ein Schauspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2014)

Hey Simon- du lebst noch!!!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2014)

Tornado-Alley im Erftkreis - entstanden ist das Ding in Brühl....




...und bis ins Gebiet von Hürth hats zwei Bauernhöfe getroffen und zum Monster mutiert...




Da würde doch kein Mensch sagen das Foto sei Europa - nur 10 Kilometer von der Haustür entfernt.
Fazit: wenn der Himmel voller "Eier" hängt - duck and cover!!!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2014)

Wer schon glaubt jeden Kick gehabt zu haben egal ob CC, XC, FR, DH oder WC - packe mal die Cochones inne Hand 
und fahre ins unscheinbare Hümmel-Pitscheid..... Hier steht und wächst die ultimative Herausforderung für den Naturfreund.....




Jau - da iss definitiv Ende Gelände! Zauderer und Wankelmütige sind da fehl am Platz - Rest in Trees.....


----------



## Edged (11. Juni 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...und bis ins Gebiet von Hürth hats zwei Bauernhöfe getroffen und zum Monster mutiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erst wenn Kühe fliegen isses 'n Tornado. Auf'm Bild seh ich keine Kühe.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2014)

Edged schrieb:


> Erst wenn Kühe fliegen isses 'n Tornado. Auf'm Bild seh ich keine Kühe.


Datt iss ja auch kein Wasser auffe Linse vom Handy sondern Panikurin vonne Schwarzbunten! Die waren bei über 600 U/Min schon
"ab durchen Schlauch" - wegen ihrem grotesken Verhalten im Wirbelschlauch nennt man die Schwarzbunte auch "den Clownfish des Rüssels"
Wissen teilen wollen mers....


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2014)

Yes bin wieder da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2014)

Samstach vullu Hulle FR in Winterberg bis zur <= 10 Jahre - ein Riesenspektakel! Kein Pic- waren ja alle druff so wie se druff waren... Sonntach: Startfeld vonne Kurze:




...datt Rocky-Wunder auffe Rechte schätze ich aber mal auf 13 Annos - shame on her bzw. the beteiligten Eltern... Der Backstagebereich
vonne-nix-mer-zu-verlieren-Habers....Äh- the Pros..




...auffem Weg zu Schöpfer oder Elyseum - wer datt Dingen so geht hatt zu Hause keine Verpflichtungen...




...wer so Eier hat braucht keine Hühner - natürlich im übertragenen Sinne... Bereichert, der Pete
(geh ma messen...)


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2014)

Iss doch unglaublich mit watt für Fanjedönse die Hochsauerlandscholle überzogen wird - hier ausse Goudaecke:
*Kick-Ass meets Arjen Robben:




Fliegen kann ett nitt, Taugen tut ett nix - nur datt angenähte Fuchsschwänzchen unten links
möge datt Auge des Betrachters erheitern....* Gib mich die Kirsche, der Pete
alias Peter Fox....


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2014)

Oh Pete , leidest du an Endzug  , wie konnte den das denn passieren  hatte da Mutti  die Finger im Spiel


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2014)

...und wenn dem so wäre, oh Schrecklicher Sven - den Selbstversuch Sturz-über-de-Brüstung-mit-anschließender-Suche-von-Thermik hat se
nitt jefilmt... Kumpel Thermik war nitt vor Ort, da konnt ich direkt durchrauschen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2014)

Pete gut das du an Pfingstmontag nicht damit draußen warst , dann hättest du der ISS guten Tag sagen können. 


			
				Astronaut schrieb:
			
		

> Houston wir haben ein merkwürdiges Objekt auf dem Schirm im Anflug auf uns.


----------



## yogi71 (24. Juni 2014)

Tour für heute ist auf Donnerstag verschoben.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2014)

Spontaner Einwurf: Tour der Bescheidenheit.... Aufstieg durch's Dreisbachtal vorbei anne Mühle...




jau, die war echt bescheiden - und ich Dösel dachte so'n Dingen muss mindestens 'nen Flügel druff oder'n Wasserrad anne Seite haben -
aber scheinbar iss die Gegend so arm: weder Wasser noch Wind, aber enn Huhn per Anno an den Fürsten - Mahlzeit....
Wiggi, nur finden die Möglichkeiten du must...




Mmmh! Weiter ging's im tiefen Tal der Riesentröten...




Blanker Urwald! Dreisbachtal autofreie Domaine - da tummelt sich allerlei Jesocks -
die Scharlatane vonne ISIS waren schon da......








...war aber B-Team, konnten mers mit paar bunten Glasperlen abschütteln........
Hinter Ohlenhardt wurde Wegescouting zur Glückssache...scheinbar iss Heu anne Börse gefallen...




Nach dem Queren vom Peak vonne Tour war Demut anjesacht - der freundliche JFFRler passt sich den Homegrown-Peoples an
und nähert sich kleidungstechnisch dem Einheimischenstatus - für ett Armuthsbachtal mußte watt Bescheidenes her....




Yep - Yamas! - Trikot vonne Rehageljüngers ganz formidabel... The Valley - Naturo puro:




Keine Straße: Keine Autos, keine Motos - Riesenstille! Jedoch: Suizidäre Eichhörnchen, auf 15 Meter 2 an der Zahl, drohten wegen knappem Queren vor de Felgen zu Felgenhörnchen zu mutieren.... Armuthsbach gar reich an Mücken....




...jedoch, Natur pur - da darf man sich auch ma' infizieren lassen... Der obligatorische
Forstweg reduzierte sich teilweise auf "Go Ferkel or go Home"....




Ferkeltrenner oder Großraumbüro - jedenfalls Umschlag Uno!!! Über "El Ponte veccio"...




...hat der flotte Besucher (El Grecco flotto)...




die zwei Täler wieder mit innet heimische Poesiealbum mitjenommen - darauf den Hut druff!
Mitten inne Woche 2 Täler ohne Lärm, 2 Wanderers auffe ganzen Strecke,
da lohnt sich datt Leben für! LG, der Pete (nebst de Gute, gar ungriechisch au photo)...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

Oh Pete das sieht ja sehr gut aus   dahin muss du mal ne runde Guiden ( zur Not auch im Signaloutfit ) 


Pete04 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch eine Tour mit Waffel Charakter
Gruß


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2014)

Super Sven! Und fetten Dank für de Kreativabteilung in Sachen Tour reinstellen! Ein Original-Mitschnitt aussem Armuthsbachtal auffet
Hin-und-Hergezucke meinerseits auffem Rahmen: Gute/Gattin: "Warum hüpfst du denn so rumm?!" - Antwort des Hüpfenden: "Runter roll' ich doch schon von selber...." - da bleibt viel Platz für Dialog in so 'nem einsamen Bachtal... LG, der Pete - die Ketten der Hofhunde
an den alten Mühlen sind teilweise etwas "sinntolerant" gestaltet - Wanderer wird als Futter toleriert, also muss der Peloton im Bedarfsfall
auf 5 Meter gestaucht daherfliegen - wir fragen mal bei der "Gesellschaft für Flugzieldarstellung" nach - die Bellos sind groß inne Eifel!
Ich kuck was geht - datt Kostüm iss in Familienbesitz und damit Option!!!


----------



## yogi71 (30. Juni 2014)

Schön war es am Samstag in Lohmar und Umgebung, aber nasssssssssssssssssssssss.

http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/2014/06/lohmar-seelscheid-lohmar.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2014)

Niemals ein so fan-neutrales-Forum ich die letzten Tage sah!





Da kennt der Svennie in Sachen Geldbeschaffung-inne-Urlaubs sicher jeden Zipfel von...
...You can't always melk what you waaaant...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2014)

Und noch schomma datt grosse Ganze im Kopf...





Fangesänge werden klassisch unterschätzt....


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juli 2014)

So EifelX in 3 Tagen erledigt.  Am Ende waren es 290km und 6300Hm. Der letzte Tag mit 130km und 2800Hm war schon heftig. Bis auf eine gebrochene Speiche nix passiert. Danke an meinen Mitfahrer.


----------



## Ghosteye (6. Juli 2014)

Das hätte ich ja nie überlebt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juli 2014)

Na, sauber!!!


----------



## mscharf (6. Juli 2014)

Ghosteye schrieb:


> Das hätte ich ja nie überlebt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


Na klar hätten wir überlebt! 

Abba anschließend 4 Wochen Reha 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yogi71 (12. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Fotos von meine EifelX mit Guido!
http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2014)

Endlich Urlaub - Familisch hat Gipfelhöhe erreicht bei den Murmels...




So bitte gerne weiter, Beine am Abend Pudding....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosteye (1. August 2014)

Hi Pete wo seid ihr denn unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. August 2014)

Das gibt es ja nicht ...auf der Team III Tour nicht auftauchen ....jeder macht sich sorgen und jetzt sieht euch im Urlaub.

Pete und Co. einen schönen Urlaub und immer fleißig Bilder machen und einstellen.

Gruß von der Haus/Waffelfront


----------



## yogi71 (2. August 2014)

Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Euch.Kommt gesund wieder


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Einen schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Euch.Kommt* gesund* wieder


Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen, Pete´s Humor soll schon erhalten bleiben


----------



## Sueßstoff (2. August 2014)

Pete.....wie schmeckt die 2200 hm kippe       , viel spass wünsche ich euch......


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. August 2014)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Pete.....wie schmeckt die 2200 hm kippe       , viel spass wünsche ich euch......



So wie's auf dem Bild aussieht wars nicht nur eine Kippe, das ganze Tal hängt ja voll Qualm !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2014)

> So wie's auf dem Bild aussieht wars nicht nur eine Kippe, das ganze Tal hängt ja voll Qualm !


Datt war der Höhendruckausgleich vonne Darmseite - lies sich einfach nitt vermeiden, seitdem keine japanischen Touristen mehr im Tal....
Vielen Dank für de Anteilnahme allerseits - letzte Nacht geträumt datt Vaddern anruft: "Jung, musst kommen, dein Schwager iss krank!"
- ich hatte schon die Socken an um 2 Uhr nachts bis de Registratur registrierte watt Traum iss....
Einfach mal lockerlassen muss wieder antrainiert werden... Beschäftigt Euch doch bitte zu Hause irgendwie, mer kommens ja wieder....


----------



## yogi71 (3. August 2014)

Heute eine schöne Heimatrunde.

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (5. August 2014)

Für heute:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2014)

Irgendwo in Austria... am KS-Horn...Yeehaa (BestTrailsStillAlive)
Kaprun irgendwo inne Ferne...




abba näherkommend....




Tour latürnlich mit mei'm Best-fav-stay-alive....




Der Start für de gemeine Rampensau sei auffem Wüstlau-Trail empfohlen - hier tanzt der Körpa auffem Rahmen und Adrenalin wird zum
Zahlungsmittel...




Kuckst Du Trailspaß³....















Hach....




...ups, weiter...




 ...ups, noch weiter... Gemeines Übungsgelände...









Üüüüble Holzplattenpassagen....





Hier bitte auch runta...




Ein episches Geballere...












Hammahai! Jedoch, ett sei fesch anjesacht: Datt KS-Horn iss fest in muselmanischer Hand -
da schickt ett sich doch auf Augenhöhe zu pedalieren... Der Burka-kina-faso-Trail:








Le Resultat: (ein gar verwerfliches Fake!)
...Trennt euch gar der Burka-Faktor....




...eint euch schnell der fesche Traktor....
Genug vom Zinnobers - ein episch geiles Stück Trailstory zementiert, der Pete
Aber nitt verschweigen, die Kühe im Trail hamm's in sich....for first, respect the MUH - Joa klar!




die Biester haben 'nen Stararchitekten unter Vertrag - jeder Anlieger wurde im Scheitelpunkt zugeschissen...
Erster Versuch der Kacke Herr zu werden...




Voll bio, abba nix fruchtend... Danach Plan B - Aquakanone vom Park...




Millisekunden bevor Lack und Grundierung fliegen gingen liess datt Kuhgeschisse
vom Rahmen - Pattex hat Patent angemeldet! Immer 'ne Burka im Rucksack,
der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2014)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Pete.....wie schmeckt die 2200 hm kippe       , viel spass wünsche ich euch......


Dünner!


----------



## route61 (6. August 2014)

Wer ist wohl der da oben,





wenn der da unten ist?





Ohne Worte





Eine Runde weiter





Rheinisches Energierevier





Perle der Voreifel 





Endspurt


----------



## route61 (6. August 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Millisekunden bevor Lack und Grundierung fliegen gingen liess datt Kuhgeschisse
> vom Rahmen - Pattex hat Patent angemeldet!


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. August 2014)

Sehr schön Pete ...runter kommen Sie doch alle nicht war .
Bitte weiterhin schöne Bilder machen damit den anderen das Wasser im Mund zusammen läuft 

@Tütenfahrer : Sind das die Dinger um das Schwarzgeld "rüber" zu bringen ? 
oder Biologische Helme ( wenn sehen die aber nicht so sicher aus ) 

Frag der Waffelfreund


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2014)

> @Tütenfahrer : Sind das die Dinger um das Schwarzgeld "rüber" zu bringen ?
> oder Biologische Helme ( wenn sehen die aber nicht so sicher aus )



So verhüllt der Muslim de heimische Grazie, meist rundlich....


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2014)

Nochma eins mit ohne Straße...





Iss aber auch episch watt der liebe Gott da am Stück aneinandergeklebt hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2014)

So - morph, morph, morph! Ein Wimmelbild vom frohgelaunten Langkofel mit de heimischen Beammaschine in Angriffshaltung - wo isch die Maus?




 Wetter am Alpenhauptkamm immer ein Glücksspiel - erst recht bei dem was good-ol'-Europe gerade an Flüssigkeiten wegsteckt...
Im Start vom Sellajoch Richtung Val die Fassa den 655er erst mal diliettiert mit Einschlag inne Gegenkurve nach Schotterweg...
die taten aber auch RIECHEN, die Hangblümsken! Im Gegenzug wuchs Steinkohle aussem Anlieger....




Rucksack zu klein "um Kohle zu machen".... tiefer im Tal lies olles Karstgestein dosiertes Bremsen zu 6aus49 verkommen...




...die Lottofee zweifelte anne Bestandsfähigkeit vonne Pace....
Danach von Tal auffe Gegenseite hoch auffe Col di Rosc....




Links hinten inne Scharte morgens gestartet, unterhalb rechts inne Senke der 2-spurige (!) Bikepark Canazei -
danach rechts aussem Bild raus (jau, inne Realität geht datt!) rauf auffen Stückel Bindelweg und ab zum Passo Pordoi über 601er...




Vom Pordoi in "verboten" Gebiet abgeschwenkt wo seit anno Pief de Holzfällers grassieren mit neuer Wegetrasse...




..warum wohl, die alte hat doch nitt ausgedient? - wenn auch mal ein Brückchen fehlte....







...da im-po-visieren mers doch mit Freuden! "Wadi-surfen" Trend der Stunde bei freundlichem Gewetters.....




...aber am späten Nachmittag hat da oben jemand die Hähne aufgedreht - der Regenstoß aussem Sellastock hätt' mich wohl
bis anne Hypo-Alpe-Adria gespühlt! - No chance.... Alte Bekannte gelten immer noch trotz "Moosie-Outfit".....




...und pronto nach der Heimkehr vom letzten Grat noch die Zossen auffem Heckständer plaziert zur "Bio-Bike-Wash" vonne Mutti Natur;
da hat DIE aber auch losgelegt (Kuhmist vom letzten Bericht war doch wech - warum, Mutter, warum?)
Final war'n dann ratz-fatz die Täler gedunkelt und der Schraubhuber vonne Höhenrettung im Einsatz mit guten Ausgang, 
Jott-sei-Dank! Mit einer gewissen "Ronda" wird kokettiert, entscheiden aber die Wettergötter (muss ja nich immer alles Mutti machen!)
Bis die Tage, P&A!


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2014)

Gedacht - gemacht! Nachdem die Gute O-textete: Wenn SellaRonda - dann heute! verfiel meinereiner ins klassische Clark-Kent-Koma und
stand Sekunden später (der Weg zur Verkleidungs-Telefonbuxe war weit im Tal...) freudisch hechelnd neben dem Einsatzmaterial!
 Soweit - so Theorie.... Die Vorderschlappe vom Schemel hing watt schlapp im Thule - Snakebite vom Vorabend....
Doch konnte de Gute somit dieses Misspic vom Missmütigen Flickhansel schießen - dieser hatte mangels Kenntnis keinen Einfluß
auffe Gestaltung vonne Fott....




Jau, flick this mess around....aber, papperlapapp, keinerlei Relation zum Abstieg vom Sellajoch Richtung Wolkenstein....
Madame lässt krachen....




...der Schreiberling ebenso neben der "Steinernen Stadt" - eigentlich Kulturstätte - für den flickgeschädigten Bergabjünger
wurden die "Brocken" im Phallanxflux nur noch nach S-Graden unterteilt... - Shame on him!




Da war aber auch soviel Freude am Kacheln im Spiel datt die Crew glatt ihrem Roadbook untreu wurde und erst in St. Christina
wieder zu Sinnen kam - datt sollte sich rächen! (O-Töne: Wie, zu weit? / Wo isse Bahn? / Zurück, DA hoch?!!! / Sch***tal!
musten redigiert werden, Grödnertal ja sehr katholisch....) Dann halt nur noch innen Trinkflaschenhals geflucht....mit 3x Ave Maria,
mer wusst ja nitt ob man die heute noch braucht.....
Ab mitte "Dantercepies" hoch zum Grödnerjoch - watt Landschaft:




Episch der Blick vom selben - und vor den Augen ein gescheiterts Patenschaftsprojekt... Was passiert wenn gutmeinende Touristen-
spezies einen Supersingletrail durche Kuhweide verlegen - die Kuh abba im Geschäft bleibt?!  Die "Winterberger-Bremsrille" ist ein
gar künstliches Produkt - hier hat die Kuh aber scheinbar den - natürlich glatt kreierten Trail - für den roten Teppich von Cannes
gehalten und ihn folglich eitel oft begangen und "beglückt"! Heraus kam der 100-Minen-Trail nach Kolfuschg - wo kein Trittloch,
da 'ne Mine... aber für 'nen ordentlichen Tourenbericht gehen mers da durch, liebe Collegas....Ladys first, selbstredend...




"Minefield" im Ansatz erkennbar hinter der Guten - keine Angst, für die Männers blieb noch genug "Cowgold" liegen....
...take a look back...
Herrlich bespaßt von Kolfuschg weiter nach Corvara zur "Col Alt" - Startpunkt einer berüchtigten 4-Bergrücken-Passage
um von Rifugio zu Rifugio Richtung Sellapass zu pedalieren... Ab Corvara fielen uns immer mal wieder 2 so-called Homiebikers
mit italienischen Wurzeln vor de Füsse die mit GPS schon alles wußten - "mira kenna de ganze Träcka!" - uns aber merkwürdig
oft mit Unglauben inne Augens an schroffen Berghängen grüßten.... Schöner Rückblick vom 1. Rifugio Richtung Grödnerjoch,
immer noch bei feini Wetta:




Dann tapfer über die 4 Berge durch Hundertschaften italienischer Familien - schlimmer als die Walkingschwestern, ab 3 Pupils wird eine
Wegesperre gebildet, am besten mit Hund - und bei Großfamilien mußte schonmal mit Schaum vorm Mund der tollwütige Wiesenbiker
vorgegaukelt werden.... (Abba ma ehrlich - wer fährt die SellaRonda denn auch SONNTAGS? - der junggebliebene NaivJFFRler eben
doch, und EXTRA! als Machbarkeitsstudie)... Am Rifugio due die Notfall-App gezündet in Form von Apfelstrudel mit Süsskram,
die Muskulatur schrie nur noch "Syntax error...."




Am Ende gings einen Supersingletrail (die haben da was zusammengeschustert, die Kühe und die Trailbauers, meine Herren...) nappi di Tali in den Sesselift vom Bec de Roces - eigentlich alleine schon die Reise wert......Runter von dort über eine Art übermenschlichen F-Way an Wiesen und Waldrändern




nach Arraba zur Porta Vescovo -
einer Himmelsschleuder mit den wenigsten anzunehmenden Stützpfeilern für Großseilbahnen -1  würgh! Großes Magenkino!
Katapultiert einen aber wieder auf ~2.500 Höhenmetros oberhalb der Stauseen von Vescovo und vis-a-vis zur Marmolada,
der Mutter aller Brotaufstrichsorten...






- somit erst mal Höhenmetervernichtung
aus windigen Höhen vorprogrammiert als gäb's kein Morgen mehr...was folgte muss unter Traumpfad geführt werden -
Überwindung eines spontanen Schneefeldes mittels 4-füßiger-Kröteltechnik...







-da hat sich doch jemand eindeutig 'nen Schneeball eingesteckt - le Verfasser geht in Deckung!
wehmütiger Blick zurück ins Tal von Arraba.....




-mittig hinten am Berg ins Tal eingestiegen am Grödnerjoch, dann den Bergrücken im Vordergrund alles abgerungen,
rechts vorne bei de violette Flora unser must-have-Hangpfad.... mit letzte Körners noch den Pordoipass überwunden
um dem Wanderweg talwärts nach Canazai alles abzuringen - oh Freude, der lokale Bikepark hatte Teile abgesperrt und uns
so Freiflug ins Tal spendiert ohne Wandererhandicap! Freude!!!




...hach...kurz vor dem Talboden war die Seilbahn zwar ciuso abba der Bike-Wash noch open...watt soll man schon
machen wenn datt Ross geschunden vom Kuhmist diverser Täler so ausse Box kuckt?!




Ein Fall für den bekennenden Bikologen - der liess sich nitt lumpen!




Wo's uns doch so getreulich über die Höhen getragen haben... Drunt im Tal die Quittung für die morgendlich
naive Fehlnavigation (die uns noch ordentlich Zusatz-HM inne Pantoffels geschaufelt hatte)...letzte Bahn zum Sellajoch
war finalisiert... - sei's drumm, hat datt sprichwörtlich glückliche Taxi vom Hörrn Felix halt den Tross retourniert....
 Ein genialett Dingen hatte sein Ende gefunden, Dank anne Gattin die so reingedämmelt hat - und natürlich
für ett Poesiealbum des werten Lesers die Empfehlung: "Muttu machen!!!³" LG, die Sella-um-Rondas


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2014)

Eins A die Gegend ! Ist auf der Agende janz nach oben jeflutscht.
Danke für Aufheiterung in der Alltagstristesse !


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Eins A die Gegend ! Ist auf der Agende janz nach oben jeflutscht.
> Danke für Aufheiterung in der Alltagstristesse !


Doch nich dafür, Altä! Hier mal watt passieren kann wenn man im Transfer-Cockpit Widdewööt jibt - da iss die Blue-Man-Group
schlachartig alleine inne Fluren unterwegs - nein, nicht in Wales (tät schon passen bis auf paar Riesenfindlinge fehlend...)
irgendwo unterhalb des Silvrettastausees ging datt Signal auf grün und datt "Bluehorn" wurd des Fahrzeugs verwiesen -
nitt zu seinem Unbill - muss mers ja gestehen....




Abgebucht inne heimische Bibliothek unter: Kuh, trockenschissig, behandelt, in Standartbuxe....
Aufmucken kann auch bereichern.... Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. August 2014)

@yogi71 Ich muss euch doch mal in Bälde unbedingt mit meinem neuen Trailbike beehren  vielleicht mal eine schöne Tour in der ersten Septemberhälfte - wäre super  fahre auch mit Auto nach außerhalb Ösikirchen


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2014)

Meld Dich einfach, wenn Du Zeit hast. Das erste WE im September bin ich bei einen Harzcross.


----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2014)

So, nach 2 Tagen plästern aussem Himmel hatte auch der Petrus rote Augen wegen de Wasserrechnung.... Nachdem mers gestern den
Silvrettastausee besucht hatten (gegen de Strömung, darf mers so sagen) bei allem watt vom Himmel kam gab's heute in Ischgl trocken....
Aufbruch auf's Viderjoch 2.757m mit 'nem gehörig Pfund Naivität...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir wußten von Nebel, kalt, hoch - aber die letzten 50 Meter gab ett satt Schnee um die Ohren.......
Da war Orientierung erst mal datt Gebot der Stunde.... Wohin, Baby, wohin?




Der ganze Gipfel von einer Sturmhaube aus Nebel umzogen - nixxe wars mitte fantastischen Aussicht...
die Gegend: absolut vom anderen Ende - also Biken wie zwischen Mond und Formentera....
kuckst du: "Ich werd' bekloppt!"




...aber wir biken auch beklopptes Terrain - eine kleine, jedoch formidalbe Homage anne Gute...














www.der-mond-scheint-spaß-zu-machen....:daumen:
Ziel der kleinstmöglichen Armada waren der Velilltrail/Pardatschscharte - ein Schmankerl seiner Art...
Am Wegesrand registriert: DER aussterbende Beruf im Alpenraum - der GEMSENJÄGER:




Jau, spätestens seit die Gams Hans-Dampf auffe Hufe hat geht die über 3000Hm - da kommt der olle Jäger nitt mehr mit....
Und auch Dilletantentum woll'n mers nitt vorenthalten:
Eine kleine Bilderstrecke wo's der dilettierende Debütant dem Ronald-McDonald-Anliegerfels zu Leibe rücken wollt...
















Jawoll - für maximalen Spaß den bikeuninteressierten Partner des Raumes verweisen,
18 Bilder pro Sekunde und im Hintergrund "Café del Mar"....
Nu, bei der Britzekälte - zwischenzeitlich Minustemperaturen auffe Flimspitz im AUGUST - hieß die Devise erst mal abwärts...
ein kleiner Bilderreigen....














Hier im Vordergrund rechts die Trailpatin - ohne deren Siegel geht hier garnix!




Nachweis - Trailsiegel vonne Emma links oberhalb vonne Lenkzentrale, kuckst du:




An der Konsistenz des "Siegels" macht der werte Trailuser Frischegrad und Aromathik des Trails aus - es dürfen durchaus
Proben gekostet werden.... - die iss fleissig, die Emma!!!
Nicht nur auffe Bergabwärtspfade reduziert kann Ischgl auch romantisch, jawoll, siehe "Jüngling am Bache" von A.W. 2014:




...und die hiesige Auflage von "Biker sucht Gams" - leider schon vergriffen....




Nu ma Butter bei de Fische - den besagten Trail haben 'se ja auffem Schirm - aber die Baustelle für de neue Bergbahn (ett gibt immer
überall eine neue Bergbahn...) leider voll reinintegriert - führt im unteren Drittel zu Forstautobahngenuß pur...
Überhaupt kann man sich bei dem Netzauftritt den sich de Gemeinde leistet so ein Stümpertum nitt vorstellen - hier und da mal 
Nümmerken vermerkt, aber keine Trailbezeichnungen vergeben, 3/4 der Dingers sind Bergaufsackgassen die dann ab dem Punkt
X dem lieben Wandersmann in Alleinherrschaft geopfert werden; da kriegste watt zu hören...
Nö, Ischgl hat uns Biker noch nitt wirklich auffem Schirm und wird hoffentlich noch rechtzeitig wach vor den Anderen dies können...
Abbä: Formidable Landschaften, Silvrettastausee mit Hochalpenstraße hocheindrucksvoll de Ecke rum, und mit der taleigenen
Silvrettacard iss wirklich alles machbach, Reschpekt!
Und jetzt ab unser Supporter-SUV beladen für den Heimwech, Ride on liebe Netzgemeinde, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. August 2014)

Danke leeven Pete für's schmackhaft machen der Berge !   aumen:

Dieses Jahr klappts bei mir  ja leider nicht aber nächstes Jahr bestimmt.
Da wird der Papa nämlich 40 und da darf der sich bestimmt ne Woche Sallbach oder Flitschgau gönnen.
Wer weiss, vielleicht werde ich dann auch mal schwach und setz mich in einen Lift


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2014)

Was für'n dunkler Vogel - "I'm your destiny!" - wow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2014)

Der hat nen Fogel !


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der hat nen Fogel !


...'nen dunklen abber!


----------



## Trueffelschwein (16. August 2014)

Nice Nice, aber die arme Alva nach Hause geschickt!


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2014)

Oh, noch ein Nachleger zu Ischgl und dem Paznauntal - ein must-do ist das obere Paznauntal mit seiner Wahnsinnslandschaft....




wunderschön vom Silvrettastausee bis Wirl - der Weg mäandert quasi neben dem Vermuntsbach munter talseitenwechselnd....
Die Busse - mit der Silvrettacard frei nutzbar - haben allesamt Fahrradträger am Heck - rauf & runter ist natürlich doppelt so
schön, ab Wirl aufwärts einzigartig - Zulauf vom "Schreienden Bach"....




...und der Piz Buin hinten links zum Stausee - vorab kann natürlich noch eine kleine Stauseeumrundung
eingelegt werden...




Wir haben's uns bei strömendem Regen - der Währung schlechthin in Österreichs Sommerurlaub - genehmigt -
die Landschaft bleibt im Kopf... Tot ziens, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2014)

Ajo is schon schee da !

hättest du dich auch mal an der Bodenalpe vorbei zur Heidelberger Hütte hochschrauben sollen.
Dann noch paar Meter rauftragen und dann sieht's dann so aus:































Aber egal, hast alles richtig gemacht, die Bildas sin auf ewig auffe Festplatte


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2014)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit in Bad Ems.... Gravity works....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (23. August 2014)

Servus Pete,

deine Reiseberichte sind für mich immer ein Erlebnis. 
Ich selber komme in letzter Zeit einfach nicht mehr auf das MTB. 

Pete,
danke, daß ich so irgendwie an deinen Ausflügen teilnehmen kann.
Es hebt die Stimmung und man möchte bald wieder rollen nach dem Motto: "Wer später bremst... rollt länger".

Bis bald


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2014)

Halloderle, Thomas!...ist ja auch der Sinn die Netzgemeinde ein wenig teilhaben zu lassen und neue Wege und Möglichkeiten
hübsch einzupacken - nachträglich kommt mir Ischgl oberhalb der Baumgrenze vor wie Neufundland; die Sonne/Fels-Pics 
waren ja real in Sekundenbruchteilen Geschichte - beim Kucken kommt direkt der Hunger wieder durch auffe Veillischarte...
Unser lokaler Bikehändler war Amateurfahrer und ist beim Ischgl-Marathon 2x über die Flimspitz......
Was für ein Sommer....Saalbach mit Hacklbergerweiterung (höchst gelungen), Kitzsteinhorn mehrmals, Sellajoch mit Ronda
und Varianten, Ischgl und Silvretta - mehr geht nich in 14 Tagen, ich droppe immer noch nach....
....und aber vielen Dank für's Feedback - wer mal mehrfach tourenberichtelt hat weiß datt dabei viiieeel Zeit geopfert wird für
ein Pic hier und da (jau, die Social-Components lassen grüßen...) ...mer lassen aber doch datt KBU-Gemeindchen nitt unbebildert....
 Ride on, Liftkarte links, Grinsen beidseitig, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2014)

...& now to something completely different: Bikepark Kemmenau/Bad Ems mal ohne Eröffnungs-Larifari-Werbebanner (quasi pur Natur)




Strecke meanwhile bis zur "Emser Schleuder" - ein gar nickelig Compendium vonne Anliegers - freigegeben; der orange Abschnitt
unter dem obersten "Oh-Santäter-find-mich-Symbol" - datt Gemeckers vonne Rückkehrlinge der Gravityfraktion lässt aber aufhorchen...
"Wie, keine kürzere Möglichkeit zurück als über de Straße?!" - Doch, durchen Forst - dafür stehen die Maps doch da, Collagas/Collegisienen! Dreie haben gar nache Erstabfahrt die Schoner wieder abgeschnallt! Da hilft doch Schiebung!!!
Egal, Rapport:








Datt Sprünglein gilt's zu nehmen - Chickenway sonst nur durch hektisches Flattern erreichbar!




Ein neuet Wort ausse Trauffe geschossen: WALDACHTERBAHN! Endlich mal watt positives mitte Vorsilbe "Wald-"




Woah!




Ab hier Störtebecka-Area... (Abbuchung vom Sprit als Betriebsausflug möschlisch?!)




Oberscharf - muss mers doch garnitt bis Aussiland fahren, ridest du HIER:




















...und von da aus fluffig zu Tale bis zum Baustellenanfang... Sehr nett iss der immer präsente zweitbeste Plan B bis auf
datt "die Guten ins Töpfchen - die Schlechten ins Kröpfchen"-Programm am Einstieg - und damit iss datt Dingen jedenfalls
familientauglich! Vorgemerkt und Pre-bespaßt, der Pete....
P.S.: Ungeschlagen: de Familienvorbegehung vonne rheinländischen Familisch von 10-50 Jahresringen:
"Kannisch!" "Hass Isch!" "Feddisch!" "Fetisch!!!" Nix geht über de bikecompatible Familisch!


----------



## yogi71 (25. August 2014)

War das gestern ein geiles Wetter! Direkt ausgenutzt und dem Guido mal die Nordeifel gezeigt! Schöne Aussicht vom Altus Knipp, wir sind sogar lebend aus dem Köterrevier rausgekommen.  Am Ende 58km/750Hm bei schönstem Wetter!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2014)

Das heisst nich AltusKnipp das heisst "Heiliger Berg der Köter"


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2014)

Alltachsprodukte - gängisch jemacht: Der "Steel-Hämma" - ein stahlhartes Produkt für den bekennenden Enduro- und DH-Fetischisten;
einfach zu besorgen aussem Wandschrank inne Küch vonne Omma:




Kost nix (ausser man lässt sich erwischen vonne Oma...) und gibt mal ein gesundet Gegengewicht gegen die ganze, olle Richtschie-Schleim-Signaturwelle - sagenhafte 10.000 Belüftungslöcher schlagen weltweit die Konkurrenz um Längen, 2 Hörnchen für ett Fixing von Mückennetz oder Regenplane sind ungewollt vonne Herstellers integriert (dem fluffigen Handgriff am Heck wird auch noch Sinn
eingehaucht...) Selbst dem InMoldVerfahren vonne Mitanbieter kann durch ein Hinterlassen von paar Nudels nach dem Abschütten
(dem UR-Zweck des StahlHammers) mit Shrink-to-Fit eine gewisse Passform nitt aberkannt werden (hier aber eher Spirelli oder Fettucini, Spagetti neigen dazu sich neben de Ohrmuschels Fluchtwege zu suchen - wir hamms gemacht!)
Der Spyshot wurde kurz vor der Eurobike geErlkönigt vor - ganz klar erkennbar - Siziliens Nordküste...
Am Fixing auffe Rübe wird noch gearbeitet - hier schlägt die good ol' Spagetti natürlich ihre Flachbandnudelschwestern "um Längen"...
Weiteres Backstage-KnowHow folgt, mer scouten die Team-Edition....
Ausse Cloud gefischt noch folgenden Headshot:




Liftkarte oder zwei aufgedröselte Ersatzschläuche stellen beim Heckhaken kein Problem,
datt wird ja immer "alltagstauglicher"....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2014)

Pete ... haste schon wieder zu viel Weihrauch jeschnüffelt ?


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2014)

Ich versuch über den Rand der Scheibenwelt zu kommen statt immer nur datt selbe links & rechs erröm....
Mitte alternative Grützenschale iss bewiesen: auch Mittelalter hatte schon Mtb-Ambitionen - ett fehlte nur die Hardware!


----------



## yogi71 (28. August 2014)

Von Sonntag


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2014)

Watt ein geilet Stück! Aus einem 100kg-Block Alu gefräst natürlich fiese Klimabilanz - bleibt's trotzdem geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. September 2014)

Mmmmmmmmh in grün wäre schöner.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. September 2014)

Genau ! Grün wäre schöner.
Aber Orange ist eure Teamfarbe !


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. September 2014)

Grüner Rahmen, goldige Kurbel und Vorbau, lila Felgen und Lenker.


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2014)

Datt wäre ja wohl ein fahrendes Kaleidoskop - je nachdem von wo betrachtet! So, morgens ein Pferdetransporter
Richtung Hochsauerland abgelichtet mit freudigen Hottehühs - 'se konnten's scheinbar nitt erwarten....




Dieselben Gäule des Nachmittags nach volltaner Arbeit - wohlgemerkt: GESCHÜTTELT - nitt gerührt!




Rechts ein ReImport aus Whistler - mer danken dem unverdrossenen Micha für's fleissige Vorfliegen
durche Trails - nix ausgelassen, Drops müssen warten (oder gelutscht werden...)
Ride on, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2014)

Wer's Brunox mit hat in Winterberg bitte linken Fahnenmast anne Spitze kurz anpupern - datt Gequitsche nervt ohne Ende....
Sacht BikeBuddy Micha "Oh, ein No-Händer!" und der Verfasser versteht: "Oh, ein Holländer!" und kuckt den Bäcker so watt von verständnislos
an.... ab Mitte 40 auch regelmäßig Brunox inne Ohren geben...


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2014)

Der Pete. Nee nee. 
So heute erste Harzetappe mit leckeren Trails. War das Klasse. Brocken haben wir auch bezwungen. Den Grenzweg dann hinten wieder runter. Alles weitere in meinem Blog.


----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2014)

Der Udo kuckt traurisch  hasste ihm datt kleine Kettenblatt geklaut (oder gar der Wilddieb)??? Hoffe euer Wetter spielt mit,
ich ess fein datt Tellerchen leer!


----------



## yogi71 (5. September 2014)

Der Udo guckt nur so. Wetter ist perfekt. Heute 26 Grad


----------



## Pete04 (6. September 2014)

Datt Foto vonne TT-MenschenbeförderungsApp über Vater Rhein war tiefprägend.... Ein Exodus auffem Frachter...
Neien - mer hattens unseren Stolz und buchten datt "Mothership of the Wesselinger Weiße Flotte"
im Privatportfolio war noch Asche - also gegenstänkern inne "Pride of Wesseling"




Da hammers doch fett inne Portokasse gegriffen und "her Majesty Ship Marienfels" geAppt für Überfahrt - holla die Waldfee -
die Versicherungssumme ging bis hinne zu de liegengebliebene Seemine!  Inne Combi mit 2 Biergärtens und Rückfahrt auffe
richtige )) Rheinseite wurd' ja ein richtig lecker Ständchen druss, Hut ab!
Ach so, wie neudeutsch dauernd belehrend geschrieben:
39,6 Kilometers - 53 Höhenmeters (war Rheinland, ihr Höhenfetischisten...)
LG, der Pete, BrutAusbrütend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. September 2014)

3.Tag Harz Ankunft St. Andreasberg. 17km 900Hm. Schöne drei Tage und jetzt gehen wir lecker essen.


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2014)

NATURPARK EIFEL - Ich war so naiv!Schön auffe Wege bleiben - nix querfeldein - immer schön zweispurig...
und datt alles nur liebe Collegas damit mers nitt sieht wie die Rangerbande Planzenzucht betreibt....




...also, datt wird definitv keine KermeterBuche werden......ich glöv ett nitt....


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2014)

Flexibler als so mancher BikeCollega, Reschpekt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2014)

Schaust du dir wieder Gerätschaften an um neue Kunden zu aquirieren ?


----------



## Pete04 (14. September 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schaust du dir wieder Gerätschaften an um neue Kunden zu aquirieren ?


Gefunden! Nicht im lokalen Bastlerbedarf, da musse schon skuril scouten:




...und schon hammer's was taugliches....




Ordentlich krudes Jedöns....




...und der oberharte Gittarist der One-Love-Machine-Band - ordentlich gesponsert vonne guten, alten MZ...




Der hatte Riffs drauf, Respekt! LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2014)

Familientag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeler (15. September 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

denke, es ist wg. den Pilzsammlern... s. link....

http://www.ksta.de/euskirchen/ortst...ilder-in-vier-sprachen,15188884,28391446.html

Jedoch ist Herr Assenmacher auch uns nicht immer gut gesonnen... 

Gruß
eifeler


----------



## yogi71 (15. September 2014)

Ich weiß, der mag keine MTB´ler


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2014)

Der durfte früher bei Cowboy und Indianer bestimmt nie mitmachen und wenn dann musste er den Marterpfahl miemen !
Als Strafe für ALLE spielt er jetzt Sheriff in SEINEM Wald


----------



## Pete04 (15. September 2014)

Mayday, liebe Bergbahnbetreibers - nach Tankbetrug folgt "Hangbetrug"
Immers schön vorher betaale lassen...




..-hatte bestimmt nur die Milch vergessen........


----------



## sinux (15. September 2014)

Fährt morgen wer ab Euskirchen?


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2014)

Ich wahrscheinlich


----------



## sinux (16. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich


Dann gib doch mal durch wann. Ich könnte so ab sechs...


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2014)

18.14 ab Stadtpark


----------



## sinux (16. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> 18.14 ab Stadtpark


@yogi71 -  ich bin doch raus - schade.
Habe heute morgen erfahren, dass ich alleine mit den Kids bin und denen Futter ins Gehege werden muss.
Könnte aber morgen, übermorgen......
lg
sinux


----------



## yogi71 (16. September 2014)

ich schau mal wie es bei mir aussieht! Schade

Für heute....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (16. September 2014)

Für morgen

Schönwettertour http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15019


----------



## Pete04 (16. September 2014)

Critical-Mass-A4

http://www.ksta.de/kerpen/neuer-abs...bei-autobahneroeffnung,15189188,28424072.html

Soderle, vielleicht hat der eine oder die andere mal Luscht auf watt Trailfremdes...(derer gibt's da - endlich jedoch - genug...)
warum nich mal am WE A4 surfen?






KEINESFALLS bitte politisch (Biker im Braunkohlemantel oder Affe im Schlafrock) da werden mers vermutlich vonne Fahrbahnkante
gefräst vonne Sicherheitskräfte... Aber warum nich' mal 'ner finalen "Superwaldautobahn" die Schlußspur verleihen?
Hat ja schließlich lange genug ge-Abgast... Grillmöglichkeit vorhanden, gibt schließlich jeweils einen Parkplatz pro Fahrtrichtung!
Tut ma kund, Collegas und Collegisinen, dann machen mers 'nen LMB (schwer zu finden, ich weiß...)
ALARMA: Tour könnte sehr familientauglich sein... Gebt ma Laut, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (16. September 2014)

> Tour könnte sehr familientauglich sein... Gebt ma Laut, der Pete


Könnten auch Hunde mit - Überfahrrisiko durch Straßenbahn, Kohlebagger und GTI nahe 0!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Könnten auch Hunde mit - Überfahrrisiko durch Straßenbahn, Kohlebagger und GTI nahe 0!


Ich fahr n Twentyniner, damit rollts leichter drüber...sagt man....lass sie halt laufen


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2014)

Jörg, bin dabei! Pete mach mal LMB, schau das ich dann schweres Gerät dabei hab.


----------



## sinux (17. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Jörg, bin dabei! Pete mach mal LMB, schau das ich dann schweres Gerät dabei hab.


 Jürgen - datt es schön !!!! Wenn ich noch nicht da sein sollte, komm einfach bei mir zuhause vorbei, muss noch irgendwo ein Rücklicht finden.


----------



## yogi71 (17. September 2014)

OK


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2014)

...ziehen müssen!  Nach ganzseitigen Streßartikeln in Sachen unbespaßter Buirer (komisch, haben doch jetzt 1a - quasi A1 -Autobahnconnection...)  iss in der Region Kerpen ein waidlich Würgen und Morden der Sicherheitskräfte im Gange - leider komplett unbespaßt wegen den Baumhäuslebewohnern würde aus dem LMB ein *L*ässig verhängtes *M*onstermäßiges *B*ußgeld...
Die Idee aufgeben Er nicht tut - dann aber später im kleineren Rudel...da liegt einfach noch zuviel vergänglicher Trail im Kerpener Bösch....
Mer haltens im Äugle, die Idee war exclusiv....


----------



## Pete04 (19. September 2014)

Genug gearbeitet - heute mal herbstlich auffe Spuren von den Homies...




Willkürlich offenbart die Ville auf einmal neue Perlen - durch abgelegene Schonungen durch kniehohe Gräser
durchgekämpft - nach der nachmittäglichen Sinnflut Wasserperlen auf allen Blättern, wunderschön - 
durch Schonungswald den mers noch nitt kannte - teils unbekannte Baumsorten durchgekämpft -
mal wieder festgestellt datt schon 5 Kilometer Entfernung zum Stadtzentrum Entschleunigung bieten...
Ein Hooray auffe Perlen der Ville, der Pete
(Der Verfasser war so gierig auf draussen datt die Cam zuhause blieb, mea culpa!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2014)

...so sei es, manchmal muss man einfach der Nase lang,da darf der Seelenfänger auch mal zu Hause verweilen.


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2014)

....jenau! Nur zu hoch soll mer se nitt tragen, de Nase, sonst misslingt auch datt eigentlich Hausjemachte - hier
missratener NacNac anne Hänge vom Kalltal..... (könnte mers als "Korkenzieher-Manual" verkaufen....)




...dafür aber der gelungene Beweis: DER Wallride funzt auch mit 1,40-Lenkers......




...näh, da hatter aber Spaß, der Lütte....


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2014)

Der Mann hat schon wieder was . Will auch davon haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. September 2014)

Warste 4h Rennen gucken?


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2014)

TippiToppi!


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Das nenn ich mal ne saubere Flughaltung. Reschpekt, dem Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2014)

Vielleicht sogar Sieg in der Altersklasse, Uwe - aber der Tatsache geschuldet 
datt da schon 80% auf Carbon-Fullys umgestiegen sind, take a look around:




 jetzt steigt DER Sektor auch schon um auf eloxiert - wenn's mich damit erwischt 
kann ich wahrscheinlich bei Chainreactioncycles den Rollator pimpen.....
Abbä auf die Positiv-Kritik verlänger isch noch....


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2014)

Pupils, trinkt mehr Hiesiges!




Die Story/WDR heute abend: da wird selbst der Suicidersprung vom Freeskier noch in den Kinofilm in Bälde startend in Facetten eingebaut-
Comment vom Konzern in Sachen Rotes Bullenviech: Datt solle beim Schauen der Kinobesucher entscheiden ob's ethisch
wäre...* iss dass ekelhaft!* Flügel hatt wahrscheinlich auch die junge Witwe vom verendeten Wingdiver über den Scheck von RB 
bekommen die dem Gatten "seinen größten Wunsch" erfüllen wollte - ihm hat ja nur 1 Meter gefehlt...
Kommt mir alles vor wie bei Windows - nur riskiert Silicon Valley bei neuem Upgrade keine Toten...
Also lieber weiterhin ein fundiertes Aufschlagen anne Steinbachtalsperre mit Ausschank statt inne Alpen mit Abgang...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Flügel hatt wahrscheinlich auch die junge Witwe vom verendeten Wingdiver über den Scheck von RB
> bekommen die dem Gatten "seinen größten Wunsch" erfüllen wollte - ihm hat ja nur 1 Meter gefehlt...
> Kommt mir alles vor wie bei Windows - nur riskiert Silicon Valley bei neuem Upgrade keine Toten...
> Also lieber weiterhin ein fundiertes Aufschlagen anne Steinbachtalsperre mit Ausschank statt inne Alpen mit Abgang...


Erinnert mich an den Klassiker-Spruch von Derrick: Folg schon mal dem Pete, Harry...und dann der Blick drauf von Harry


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pupils, trinkt mehr Hiesiges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kein Wort verstanden ! 
Trotzdem Hochachtung das wenigstens einer die Fahne des JFFR immer noch hochhält !


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2014)

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...nneingetraenkdochkeinefluegelverleiht100.html

Sollt' mers mal gesehen haben...


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. September 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kein Wort verstanden !


Es soll eine Dänin geben, die spricht mehrere Sprachen rückwärts so, dass man das wieder rückwärts abgespult richtig versteht - wäre eine Kandidatin für google-transpete


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2014)

möpmöpmöpmöR-törberrömS-törberrömS...




Leichte Übung übrigens....


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2014)

and now to something completely different - Klimadebatte muss unbedingt geführt werden!
Hier mal die Folgen von "versehentlichen Winden" auffe Langkofelscharte hinterm Demenzwirt....




Da kann mers datt Co² doch förmlich sehen!


----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2014)




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Wieso willst du Klimadebatte führen ... Eyyy ?
Ich fänds gar nicht mal so schlecht wenn demnächst der Nordseestrand in Hürth Kalscheuern anfängt.
Stell dir mal vor, der Kölner Dom und der Colonius markieren die letzten Reste von Köln und der Rosemontagszug findet ab dann auf Schlauchbooten statt .... auf der Landkarte würde Holleland blau ... ich wäre Arbeitslos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. September 2014)

Das war eine schöne Abendrunde!
http://mtb-yogi.blogspot.de/2014/09/die-hirsche-rohren-und.html


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2014)

Senóres; inne akademischen Reihenfolge:

@schraeg: wenn datt Nordmeer anne Domplatte klopft hat der gemeine Oranier schon lange die Schäfchen im Trockenen!
-Winterberg, Hochlage: anne verödeten Buden ausse 60er Jahre steht: Te koop! ...
-Saalbach, Tallage: die letzten 2 Großprojekte ausse Hotelerie fußen in the Netherlands...
-Ischgl, Tallage: wie vor...
Lass uns am Griesberg 'ne Arche bauen (2 Bikes gleicher Marken pro Box...) mitte Restkrüppelbebaumung vom Bergbau belassen,
bis mers datt mit Baumarktequipment gebacken hat iss datt Wasser vor Ort...ett VEYMEER!

@yogi: im Link "rohren" die Hirsche! Du hast doch nix vom Rurseeufergenascht?! Neien, genau dafür machen mers doch,
aber bitte sicherstellen datt ett nitt die Schnapp-Hechel-Atmung vom Udo war! Letzter, spontaner "Outbreak" inne Ville
war sehr vielversprechend im "Verbotenen Land" - da Weg weg schnurstracks durch Obrigkeits Schonung querbeet gefahren,
Riesenspaß (Isch, Gattin nitt)...und wenn ich mir die Fotos der Woche betrachte kann man auch im Binnenländle
noch 'nen Tacken reissen...


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2014)

Der Udo ist fit, der hechelt nicht mehr soviel.


----------



## Ghosteye (26. September 2014)

Geht auch nicht, wenn die Zunge am Boden schleift.


----------



## Handlampe (26. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Letzter, spontaner "Outbreak" inne Ville
> war sehr vielversprechend im "Verbotenen Land" - da Weg weg schnurstracks durch Obrigkeits Schonung querbeet gefahren,
> Riesenspaß (Isch, Gattin nitt)...und wenn ich mir die Fotos der Woche betrachte kann man auch im Binnenländle
> noch 'nen Tacken reissen...




...übrigens kommt das auch immer richtig gut, wenn man in der Öffentlich solche Sachen von sich gibt: Zum Thema: Quer durch die Prärie....durch die Schonung ....toller Spaß .. usw.

Vielleicht mal überlegen das hier auch der Feind mithört???


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2014)

Meinst du irgendwer versteht den Pete ?
Das bedarf jahrleanger Übung hier im Forum 
Aber recht hasde.


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2014)

Morgen ab 10 Uhr eine Runde ab Altenberger Dom durchs bergische Land. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2014)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...übrigens kommt das auch immer richtig gut, wenn man in der Öffentlich solche Sachen von sich gibt: Zum Thema: Quer durch die Prärie....durch die Schonung ....toller Spaß .. usw.
> 
> Vielleicht mal überlegen das hier auch der Feind mithört???





> *Geographie*
> *Lage*
> Die Ville erstreckt sich in Nordnordwest-Südsüdost-Richtung zwischen den Städten Grevenbroich und Pulheim im Nordnordwesten, den Städten Köln, Brühl und Bonn im östlich gelegenen Rheintal, dem Hardtbach im Südosten, der Eifel im Süden, dem Swistbach im Südwesten bis Westen und der Erft im Nordwesten. Sie ist Teil des Naturparks Rheinland. Ihre höchste Erhebung ist die Glessener Höhe (205,8 m)



Laut diesem kleine Expose aus Wiki sind die Wahrscheinlichkeiten ja doch eher groß gesäht versehentlich mal in so'n Gerät zu geraten
Und solange der Feind noch nitt solche Qualität hat...





...nehm ich mir datt Recht auf Wald vor der Haustür Natürlich versehentlich - Alternativen waren blockiert....


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2014)

Man schnell die Ville geniessen sollte - sonst isse futsch!




Ein eher seltener, aber zum Starttermin verschieben durchaus berechtigter "Regentyp"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2014)

Oh, oh, oh - schnell mal Rampage-Livestream kucken und alles andere später...


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2014)

Der IRRE Spanier weit vorn - verdient!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hach, Tränen inne Augens - der Teide hat ordentlich Potential...




...teils ordentlich schartig....




...teils feiner Flow (wenn mers Kakteen fluffig droppen kann...)




...jedoch: bei vier Frouwens kein Platz mehr im Flieger fürs Bike - also muss der
nächst schmächtige Holländer seiner Gazelle beraubt werden und die Ladies
starten ein Ablenkungsmanöver auffe Gegenseite vonne Caldera - die Dichte
von Guardia Civil und Rangers übertrifft den bekannten Rursee um ein Vielfachet....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Oktober 2014)

Entschuldigt, Netzgötters - ich hab widda Orte genannt...


----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ohne Orte......abba gesäumte Pfade hatts hier....


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2014)

Enne Hommage weil ett sich einfach so schickt:
Retourniert wird de Hangseite vom Vulkan Teide mit Wehmut betrachtet...




...und watt Trailnachbarschaft...




...und so schön ging datt runter wenn's ging...




mit eingebauter Waschstraße aus Teide-Ginster (Lokalprodukt) bleibt auch kein Stäubchen an einem kleben -
geht auch (zwangsweise) fußläufig mit der großen Tochter - dann nur bitte mit Schwung durche Büsche....




ja, da iss ein Trail - die fehlende Oberbreite wird durche Brustmuschkulatur des Bikers geformt (oder unterlassen...)
...dann noch auffe Schluffen von Karl May "Durche Wüste"....




bis ins "Paisaje Lunar" oberhalb von Villaflor...




...MTBlers sollten datt Anaga-Gebirge anvisieren (auffe Mellis Spuren!) weil rund um die Caldera alles total verboten
ist - warum mers auf Schusters Rappen dann abgerissene Schrader-Ventile auffe Wandertrails finden liegt scheinbar
in Spananiens Wanderkultur - luftgefederter Schuh?! - mer neidens den Local-Compagneros Lücken ausgelotet zu
haben - Frame on you!!! Info: ein kleinet Familienarrangement mit 5 Bikes und 15 Kilometros abseits der
Asphaltstradas hätte uns satt über 350 Euronen gekostet - da mal Ende Gelände und eigenes Bike mitbringen;
der Inselnorden hält definitivo ordentlich Reservas bereit! LG, stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. Oktober 2014)

Finale dos Vacancies - nach 13 Tagen nonpedal musste der Zossen wieder bewegt werden - ola, da nehmen mers doch watt
Historisches unter de Pedalen...der Quereinstieg innen mittlerweile "verkehrsberuhigten" Appendix vonne A4 gestaltet sich
technisch von jeder Seite "sin Problemas"....




...hier mal gerade vor Buir - wer will kann aber auch aussem Hambacher Forst zusteigen und ordentlich Höhenmeter,
RWE-Schelte und Gummitransportbänders mit innet Handgepäck nehmen... Mangels Verkehr erst mal die
"Flucht vorm Holländer aussem kohlevertromten Land" jeprobt - bis Eindhoven war ja noch Luft...




Da machte ett doch auch glatt Sinn dem Küken mal auf den Spuren vom 7. Sinn (hier schreibt ein Greis;
eine Verkehrserziehungssendung kurz nach der Luftbrücke...siehe auch: Berlin....) die Dramatik von
10 Meter Asphalt für ett gemeine Landkaninchen zu verdeutlichen...




Grundtenor der Veranstaltung: "Ett naht der 40-Tonnen-Laster - fährt er vorüber oder passter?!"  Großett Kino für de Jugend...
Hier durfte der Verfasser mal mitte Schnitttechnik vonne Gattin dilettieren, kleine Nacharbeiten wären durchaus zuträglich
gewesen... Nachdem scheinbar aber sowatt von kein Verkehr war versuchte de Gute auch mal die Nachfolge
vom Atari-Klassiker "Frogger"...




...gibt se immer noch an meiner Seite! Die Gelegenheit noch für ein Quentchen Verkehrsbelehrung genutzt -
auch die Kurze soll schliesslich mittem MTB korrekt auf Deutschlands Highways einfädeln können....




...bei Benzinpreisen von über 2,50 € durchaus vorstellbare Realität... Dann war aber auch gut - nachher holt sich der
Zossen vor lauter Asphalt unter de Pneus noch Schäden - also raus ausse "Neo-Kulturlandschaft" und rein in Mutter
Natur (...nur NOCH für kurze Zeit!)




...und hier im "Widerständlerländle" sind Sachen auch schon hinterfragt und im Umbruch....
Hunde voraus - Schäfer inne Mitte - Schafe hintenan....




Nu ja, RWE fordert ja auch Umdenken - hatt hier schon gefunzt...Obwohl: Bis der Konzern de letzte Atomruine laut Vertrag
bis auf den letzten Ziegelstein normalisiert hat existiert vonne finanzielle Rückstände nich mal mehr datt E....
Im Background Monty-Pythons-flying-Circus alias die aktiven Aktivisten gegen Waldvernichtung - eigentlich machen die's richtig!
Und watt kaum ein MTBler ahnt - die können auch Trailbau! Hier mal lockeres Umfahren eines Aktivistendropps
(die müssen Bunnys können, meine Herren...)




Rückeweg Richtung Eichenstadt - kennt kein Radiodienst der Welt...




Feines Terrain! Bald wech - daher Interessierte in Bälde mal vorbeilustern - der Kraftwerksfürst geht tollerabel mit um,
solange man sich nitt mit Kabelraschbinders an jede Geländeerhöhung kettet (wohl auch möglich, dann aber Voranmeldung
erbeten - Waldbesitzer stellt dann "Hostessen"...)




Im Vorfeld des Pics hat sich laut Zeitzeugen feierlich ein Frosch Richtung Biotop gestürzt - de Jugendbeauftragte
des Frosches kontrollierte daraufhin pflichtgemäß datt Papi datt einzige Wesenstum im Biotop nitt mit Stollenprofile
zierte - Reschpekt, korrekte Einstellung! Im Finale ein Bauwerk - nennen mers mal den "Spreu-vom-Weizen-Turm" -
watt die Bikerwelt so eher selten sieht....




...mit Ach und Krach vom Verfasser auch bewältigt (Boden- und Statikgutachten er meist ignorieren tut...)
Compagneros/Compansienen: Wir haben's mal im Kleinen versucht weil nitt sicher war wie der Werksschutz
der Kohlebuddelfraktion die Sache sieht - Resultat: Entspannt. Die (nu irgendwie für mich dastehenden) Aktivisten
sind paar Meter umgezogen, auf der alten Autobahn sitzt ab und an mal ein Päärchen mit Flasche Rotwein und
Jugenderinnerungen, und wenn mers von draussen in den "Restwald" vorstossen will kommt da auch schon
mal ein Seniorenpaar daher und sacht: "Da könnse lang, die Bänder sinn nitt so gemeint..."
Allez, nimmt die Kurbeln inne Hand, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Oktober 2014)

Sehr fein ! Kriegst 10 von 10 Papipunkten !
Manch anderer Papi ziert bei sonem Wetter lieber die Couch oder die Tribüne vonne heimischen Sportanlage statt sich mit Töchterchen inne Natur zu begeben 
Danke für die Vorlage


----------



## Dart (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Adventzeit wirft Ihre Schatten voraus, die Lebkuchen liegen schon in den Regalen und die Termine der Weihnachtsmärkte stehen fest. Da können wir natürlich nicht untätig sein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15047

Um rege Teilnahme wird gebeten.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2014)

@hubi: nu, hab' se ja vorher ordentlich Spananiens höchste Erhebungen hochgescheucht.... Aber dafür machen mers ja, Dutzende
teutonische Vereine haben nix inne Jugend investiert und stehen kurz vor Matthäus-am-Letzten...
War aber auch mal wichtig datt "Dagegen-sein" mit 'nem gerüttet Maß an Entbehrungen zu tun hat - da konnten die
bunten Wohnanhänger auch nitt drüber wegtäuschen... Dank für die Papipunkte, sind wertstabiler als der Teuro!

@Dart: Ihr habt doch nich' schon etwa Spekulatius gebacken? Der haut' uns doch auffem Weihnachtsmarkt nach feudaler
Durchtrocknung die Kronen wech! Latürnich iss der gemeine Weihnachtsmarkt der inoffiziele Höhepunkt eines jeden Bikerjahres-
mer strecken uns ordentlich anne Decke für Glühwein- und natürlich Collegas-/Collegasienenkontakt! Bedankt stellvertretend
für de Massen dieses Forums, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (26. Oktober 2014)

Holla - und datt auf einem europäischen Fernwanderweg - also irgendwann wird's dreist....




Der Muddy-Waters-Gedächtnistrail kann meanwhile nur noch mit Lotsen befahren werden,
welche die paar unscheinbaren "Sandbänke" noch gezielt ansteuern können,
ansonsten fleissig schnorcheln angesagt....




Zur Bildbetrachtung bitte Laptop 90° im Uhrzeigersinn drehen....


----------



## yogi71 (27. Oktober 2014)

Für morgen
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (28. Oktober 2014)

Termin auf morgen verschoben.


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2014)

könnte klappen...


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2014)

Eifelbikende Zunft - Pflichtprogramm a la notte: Quarks & Co. erklärt die Dringlichkeit ab 21 h auffem WDR datt der Biker 
Bläschenbildung in Maria Laachens See und Konsorten im Auge hält!
Da könnte Karsten's Wunsch nach mehr Transparenz für ett *L*ast-*M*inute-*B*iking durchaus last-minute-Charakter bekommen....
Vielleicht schon mal die Vier-Berge-Tour um ein Vorher/Nachher-Pic ins Auge fassen?
Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Die hätten mal zu mir nach Hause kommen können,
hätt ich denen mal gezeigt wie Blubberbläschen in der Badewanne gemacht werden.

De Vulkane taugen aber auch immer wieder zum bange machen vom nichtsahnenden Publikum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2014)

Kultivierte Menschen pupsen nitt inne Badewanne! (Siehe auch: Börn out...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Sach das ma meiner Tochter ....


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2014)

Auf dem Federkiel ER lauern tut... Scheint so als ob der vielbemühte WP sein eigen Wetter herbeizieht - 2,5° von heut' auf morgen
sind definitiv Weichflötenbremsend...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Tja der Winter is halt nix für Spinningfriseure !
Geschmedige 2°C gestern abend am Kohlweg,
da hat's ein wenig durchs Weichfunktionstextil gefröstelt.
Aber nachschub für die Weichlöten is ja im anmarsch, am Wochenende geht's wieder in den zweistelligen Bereich !


----------



## yogi71 (29. Oktober 2014)

Wir verschieben nochmal. Auf morgen, heute soll es wettertechnisch schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2014)

Für heute ist der Regen durch, bleibt trocken !


----------



## Pete04 (29. Oktober 2014)

Iss bei uns kleben geblieben, Hörr Kachelmann! Also - wir sinn schuld wenn EU trocken blieb...


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2014)

Trailpflege: Vollzuch! Ordentlich mit de Gattin Birkengedöns oberhalb vonne "tierischen Steine" ins Unterholz verfrachtet...
Und datt im schwatten Anzuch - Bild mit Ewigkeitsanspruch... Da muss abba in Bälde mal der eine oder andere adipöse
Collega durch sonst schwinden de Singletrails....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab ich adipös gehört ?
Hier hier hier hier !
Wo muss ich hin ?

Catstones ?
Geht doch schon viel besser alsvor nem halben Jahr,
wieder alles fahrbar 
Lange net mehr da jewesenwa? Weniger Schaufeln mehr biken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht fahre ich morgen mal wieder hin und werde ne saubere Spur ziehen.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ihr zwei beideren mit de Astralkörpern einen Parallelabgang wagt könnt' ich im WP 'nen 4x da ausschreiben...
Schön dass mers im Auge halten (wenn auch, jedoch, der Kommerner Sproß einen Hauch zu Detailnah die Location beschreibt...)
Ist aber nachweislich in DK (*D*ienst*K*leidung) durchjeführt worden, hammers nitt alle Tage!
Und selbige nahen kalt, mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit verfolgen mers datt unsere Comparsen in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid mit
dem Kleinbagger den Pelets entsagen wollen...Selbtversuch macht kluch..
K-Stones im absoluten Sonnenfenster belaufen; tut zurück au Bureau noch mehr weh im Kopf - werd' zukünftig zumindest
noch 2 Ventilnippel am Mann führen für so 'ne Art Teilerlebnis... Hat der Eisenbahntrail eigentlich oberhalb vonne
Querstraße zum Hirschragout noch mehr Einstieg? - Bedankt für Belehrung, der Pete (alias Birkenbruchstückschmeisser...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Oktober 2014)

He, 4x an de K-Stones ? Dat gibt ärger ! Der Förster hat mich mal Rund gemacht "Dat hier is Naturschutzgebiet"
Naturschutzgebiet für die unter Naturschutz stehenden Harvester-Tierchen wie man neuerdings sehen kann !

Einstiege zum Iiisebahntrail gibts auf jeder Seite zwei, zwei von Muschivey kommend und zwei von "Wortaneianderreihung"-Vey.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ett deucht wie Antwort - muss ich aber noch 2 Folgen "Mord mit Aussicht" kucken um den "Hengasch-Dialekt" zu dechiffrieren;
bedankt, der Hörr!


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag jemand Lust zu einem Ründchen? Udo und ich wollen das Wetter ausnutzen.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mir ist stark aufgefallen datt die aktuelle "Gefahreneinschätzungsskala" nitt mehr so wirklich datt Forum erreicht;
S1-S12 sind allein im Kölner Umfeld mit Bahnstreiks verbunden - also auf für watt Neues; voila:

S-locker:





Die Single-Schlange - lockerer Singletrail so wie mers alle lieben; duffte Turns, keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben...

S-doppellocker:




Paarfähiger Dualtrack - quatschen anjesacht - weiterhin bleibt die Aussenschale unjefährdet!

S-Suit (alias Wing-Suit):




Hier iss der Fortverlauf eher Wind & Wetter jeschuldet - Point of Impact eher Glückssache - Kumpels drücken
sich vor verlässlichen Aussagen - kleine Patientenverfügung im christlichen Sinne iss anjedient...

Könischsdisziplin: Live long & sprosper....




Da will keiner mehr dein Freund sein - Harald Phillip flüchtet sich in sein Poesiealbum alias I-Phone,
Freunde müssen zum Kindergarten, Geologen behaupten der Absprungpunkt sei "nitt wirklich stabil" -
aber Ruhm (nitt Rum!) und Ehre biss annet (baldig zu erwartende) Lebensende....

Haut rein, passt euch an und haut' die Standarts wech, der Pete

(Ein Symbol für pickeligen Tannenhain wär auch noch Fortschritt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, wer so watt postet hat Naturdefizit... Yogi, haben Samtag Fensterle - Sonntag nich - Schwager und Vadder inne Vacancie...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Quizfrage an den Künstler hier im Unterforum @Pete04 
Wer ist das? Bzw. was hat das mit der Singletrailskala zu tun?


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Nu, aus übergreifendem Mitleid würd' ich dich auf die Straße loslassen (ein geschlossener Steinbruch würd' aber wahrscheinlich
Wunder wirken....) Ich weiß nich ob Halloween bereits so performed iss...

Oh, Unterforum iss nich nett!!! Halten mers de Contenance....


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Aus Mitleid meinerseits will ich dich nicht länger auf die Singletrailfolter zwischen Yogi-Bär und Huu-Bär spannen 

Des Kauzes neue Kleider trägt ein gewisser Steve Spammen, keine Ahnung ob der Postbote ist, aber klingelts.....hockt der Singletrailjäger bereits quasi aufm Spa_nn_ des Rappenschusters

https://twitter.com/s_pammen


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Jedoch, datt Rätsel bleibt bestehen:
Da hängt ein Mensch im Kostüm am Kleiderbügel offensichtlich inne Garage die innen deutlich höher als die Durchfahrt iss...;
(geilet Kostüm, muss mers ja honorieren...)
Nach lattenjahrelangem Studium von Douglas Adams tät ich sagen: "42!"


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Da halt ich dagegen: *7* aber gehn mer lieber raus anne f. rischeluft bevors uns erwischt....Winterpokal soll schließlich der Abhärtung dienen und nicht dem Ämusemöng!!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

Tut mir leid - WP klappt nicht im Moment - mit fortlaufendem Alter wird die Freizeit kürzer und die Kumpels mit denen man's teilen
kann rarer... Carpe diem, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Danks'ageing für mal widder die ernsthafte Unterhaltung im Forumdidum werds jetzt zu meiner bess*EN*eren Hälfte ins Bett schlei*C*hen und von einem wunderbaren Ta*C*h morgen *A*uf de*M* Bike in schöner Gesellschaft das Sandmännchen ausknippsen und auf Wolke _*7*_ dahinsurfen....kleinerlei Kunstgriffe seien verziehn...es grüßt zurück
ich


----------



## yogi71 (1. November 2014)

Heute geht  leider nicht. Schadenfreude


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2014)

Da sollt mir ma vorm Sommer jemand _diesen_ 1. November angedeutet haben - ausgelacht, geteert und gefedert wär er worden...
 Gülden war er über Ahrtalwiesen...





Aber für so'n Steig muss schon mehr als Wiese her, also steiler - da schieben die Lieben...




Der Lohn für die teure Müh' bewegt sich ja immer im gleichen Verhältnis quasi D-Mack zu Teuro: 
2 Teile nuff geben 1 Teil napp weil runta schnella vorbei als entschleunigt (teils motzig) hoch...
Auf Gipfelhöh' angekommen ma widda erkannt datt Mutti Natur der schönste Spielplatz iss...
















Watt Sonnenschein - dazu datt tornadomäßig durchsortige Laub am Heck beim Sinkflug - herrlisch!
Der Kurzen noch den "Ritt auffe Klinge" am Ahrufer genehmigt - Herz, watt willtu mehr....




Danke nochma anne Himmlische Leitzentrale (oh, hatt wahrscheinlich heut Feiatach...) 
für ett Schlacke-hin-und-herjeschmeisse inne grauen Vorzeit - wir hamms hier wirklich lecka!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (2. November 2014)

Oh, noch ein Nachtrag - quasi Dachbodenfund vonne Küsterin von Dümpelfeld - ausse finsteren Nachkriegsjahre;
Familienportrait einer Wanderpause anne Dümpelhardt - gar kärglich se ausschauen - zu fressen gab ett garnix;
damals war man noch froh' wenn enn 26'er ohne Klickpedal die harte Zeit überdauert hatte...




Die lachen sich scheinbar den Hunger wech - bestimmt dehydriert! Ein 29'er damals noch so fremd wie ein
Mensch auffem Mond - die im Hintergrund lauernde Erkenntnis der Bikefetischist sich aber zu eigen machen soll:
ett gab damals schon Harvesterrouten im Hintergrund! Hat eigentlich mal einer recherchiert watt in China
passiert wenn die nach dem Wandel der 1-Kind-Politik Harvis so einsetzen wie wir? Stehen wir 1:1 auffe Trails?
BikerIene gegen Maschine?! Datt wird aus so 'nem Schnappschuss aber 'ne sorgenvolle Nacht -
LG, der Pete Da sinn aber Kaffeeflecken auffem Pic, insofern waren die nitt alle sorgenvoll!


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2014)

Richtigstellung: Dümpelfeld heute:




...ein durchaus bikebegeistertes Dörfchen mit 100% Bettenauslastung - mer gratulieren!
Die Durchfahrt von 2 Schulkinders zur Waldorfschule Altenahr wird mit Vornamen betanzt....


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2014)

Teil III des Dümpelfeldzyklus - datt Thema soll ein Ende finden... Den PC hochgefahren - Temperaturen einstellisch.... Zweitstart: Blieb
erfolglos - Temperaturen scheinbar nitt aufgehangen sondern real - daher fern vom Karnevals-Wierts der blinde Griff innen Schrank in
Richtung WFK (~WeichFlötenkostüm; Def. eines Hörrn H. aus K., Anm. d. Red.) - Klartext: Buxe lang, Außenhülle präventiv...
Vonne Pumpenfabrik in Liers direkt in den Hang (Kategorie: Kein-Spaß-Versteher...) nur um festzustellen datt Pellen auch weinen können;
die angeblich unempfindliche Betty hatte ett Pippi auffe Noppen (kuck auch: ~inne Augen) wie der Fahrzeuschführer Canyoning bergnuff
betreibt - Kleinet Tikki-Takka in Negativ-Spaß-Richtung:




Fein geleitet - Fehlanzeige! OSM-technisch No-Mans-Land!




Mer waren im Nischts! De Nada! Landflucht pur... Zur Zementierung der vonne uns gut gesonnene Wetterfront
mal ein "Fremdie" (logische Weiterentwicklung vom so-called-Selfie) 




Wenige - nur wenige - Klagemeter höher erreichten mers den Break-of-Even-Point oberhalb der Ommerbachsferienhäuser -
Zeit für ein Denkmal: Hier hat scheinbar ein Hauptschulabschluß A den Schöpfer vonne 2-Meter-Regel in Rheinland-Pfalz
der gerechten Bestimmung zugeführt - am Ende des Weges bestimmt ein maroder, liegengebliebender Zollstock Politik...




R.I.P. - Reifentest einjefüscht...




-AUTOSTOPP: watt der Biker wirklich braucht in Zeiten des "Umwurfs" - warm/hell zu kalt/dunkel iss die nicht wegdiskutierbare
"Gauklerbrille" - billig beim Kaufmann umme Ecke zu kriegen haut die dir Sonne auffe Linse wenn von oben Frittenfett regnet...i
Sodann bestenfalls noch eine Trailfee benötigt:




Jehaa, im Gepäck!







De Trailfee beim fachgerechten Zurechtholzen der Trailbeholzung - Reschpekt!
Ein Tacken später vom Abstieg: Traumfängerlie?!




Von wegen - Heimatstätte vonne Fuzzies:




Tippi-toppi! Wenn da aber jemand meint datt Verlassen einer solch klar definierten
Area sei Kinderkino - nix da!








Jugend forscht... Nach Sonnenverlust noch der Burgruine Wensburg im Liersbachtal Aufwartung gemacht-




Sehr im Gehen befindent... über all der Ruine lag ein leises Gewimmer - vermutlich 'de Gebäudeversicherung's letzter Helfer
im Kerker..




LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2014)

Hat uns doch einer mit'm Doblo im Drachenfelser Ländchen jeblitzt...




Wusste nitt datt die auch bunt können auf unserer kleinen Abkürzung - beim nächsten Mal mehr Sponsoren druff!


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2014)

Die Eifel hat ein neues Bauwerk  da freuen mers uns wie Hulle über den neuen "EifelTurm" am weißen Stein....




Treppenhaus statt Eifelholz jetzt aus Gitterblech, datt schraubt den Mumm-Faktor inne Höhe! Hätte niemals gedacht das datt mit
Spenden und Lokalpatriotismus funzt, Respekt!
Ein hoch auf ein umtriebig Forum ausse KBU-Region - die Werbung stand ja schliesslich am Wegesrand mitten inne Ardennen!




Ett hat mich sehr gerührt - mer sind danach auch direkt widda Richtung Köln-Bonner-Bucht - der verlorene Sohn......
Ordentlich Pfädchen vorgefühlt, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (14. November 2014)

Am 14. November dieses Anno erntefreudige Steinpilze mit Bilderbuchoptik im Kalltal - watt soll denn datt für'n Winter werden?


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2014)

Holla, da staunt der Fachmann - kleinett Metallhäuflein aus Waldfunden im Kallbachtal von aujourd'hui...




Schäufelken, Pflugteile...allet wat der historische Soldat so brauchte um Rillen inne Wälder zu puhlen iss ja normal in der Ecke-
aber enn Sarggriff??? ...und wo sind dann die anderen 5??? Ruhen noch, watt?! Finsteres Kapitel scheinbar aufgetan;
aber dann war da noch als Premiere datt Zusammentreffen mit dieser Junggesellenabteilung...




8-10 Tiere vonne muffigen Art - weiße Markierung wohl provokativ für den Jagdmann....
hammers in allen Touren inne Wälder so noch nicht gesehen, laut Netz sind wohl 200 Tiere
im Nationalpark nitt gern gelitten....schon zu merken datt ett Schaf ist; wer sich so
aufstellt wie inne Schießbude braucht über Weihnachtsgeschenke nitt mer nachdenken....
 LG, mal wieder naturbereichert, der Pete. (2 Rehe auch im Gefolge, werden nitt angerechnet...)


----------



## Pete04 (16. November 2014)

Trotz mieswurziger Wetterfront des Nachmittags Aufbruch ins 7GB -
Anti-Couch-Potating hat sich bisher immer gelohnt, ich hab noch Rippen...
Und dann das: Blick vom Lohrberg Richtung Rhöndorf 16,15 h...




Der Drachenfels schaut aus den von Süden kommenden Wolken- und Nebelschwaden, jeder noch so kleine Gipfel hatte
Wolkenfahne als sei die Vulkanaktivität noch inne Vollen, die beiden BreiBergBrüders machen großes Schattenkino...
Tolles WE, quasi vom Mufflon bis Mordor alles erlebt! LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2014)

Nu, so kurz vor de Geschenkezeit ein Fotostreckengeschenkchen - fleissig erstellt vonne Collegas der Vennbiker:
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2013/11/bikepark-in-hurtgenwald.html

Da macht sich jemand ordentlich Arbeit um uns 2015 Perspektive für die Dicken Schemel zu machen...
Chapeau vor den Hörrn & Damens, mal über Mitgliedschaft nachdenken, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2014)

Holla - Zeitfensterchen aber Sonne schwindet, also datt Shuttle geschunden und ab innen Bois de Veynau (brauch' ich da schon datt Kümmersche Visum -egal, bischen Risc iss immer...) Waldaustritt am Steinkaul, supawetta....




Vorbei anne Burg Kirfel in die Hinterhöfe der K-Stones....und schon beinahe wieder einer Lüge aufgesessen!




Wäre die limitierte Hammermaus doch auf allen Vieren ihrem Instinkt jefolscht - 
500m und die nächste FAB wäre der Lohn gewesen... Bin ja eher gegen Schilderwald...
Inne Quellgebiete gequält "auffe Spuren des Dr. Morasti" - großes Spass, das:









 Fein, fein...
Rösser getränkt anne Römerleitung...brav, brav....




Sodann Belohnung für Berg eruff...








Hinterher! Blanke Trailfreude! Yehaa...




Vonne Talsohle flux innen god'ol IisebahnTrail....hier erlebte de Gattin Performance pur...




Selbst die nachfolgende "füssische Begehung" vonne "Kleinen Feybachschanze"
erklärte nitt die dilettierende Abfahrt vom Verfasser über de selbige....
Style wird oft verkannt....Sonne im Sinkflug, also pedalieren, pronto....
Schnell noch ein Gravity-Kapitel zwischengeschoben in Klein-Winterbersch...
einfach zu schnell für de Lichtverhältnisse...Lasse fliejen...








...und mitte Guten durchen Sundowner gefinisht...




...über Panzerstraße, wie sich datt dann geziemt - datt schüttelt Modder, Mist und Maulwurf
aussem Rahmen und macht Mensch widder Stadtfein... That's all, folks- die Eifel rockt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2014)

* --- Willkommen im Bikemekka der Eifel --- 

  *​


----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2014)

*---Jemekkat hat 'se ooch---*  komischerweise immer auffe belagsfreien Goldhamsta-Autobahnen...


----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2014)

Einer _der_ Etappenklassiker im mittleren Ahrtal: Kesseling-Kaffee-Kuchen! Während die erste Etappe allet fordert iss Kaffee bis Kuchen voll Einsteigertauglich.... Hier datt Starterfeld Herren/U50/Mit-ohne-Bauch.... de blanke Freude wie's da Körner kullern....




und in der Gewichtsklasse hasse doch schon nix zu verschenken...Der Tross am Gipfelken....




...nu, de Baumgrenze iss hier aber Interpretatiossache.... Für de Biokurvenfans: Kaffee nach Kuchen heute Bestzeit,
genaueres braucht der Leser nitt - sonst regiert noch der Neid... Streckenkontrolle napp zum Auschsbachtal,
war uns beim letzten Mal watt arg marode dahergekommen... Und natürlich trägt der diplomierte Hüttchenspieler
datt Helmchen fein auffe Rübe...




Ordentlich marode, fettes Steinjeschrumpels und Laubberge auf der Pace -
da iss doch watt im Busche.........Aha! Die Ladys im Anflug auf des Pudels Kern...




Datt naturgestützte "Auschsbachviadukt" hatt in den letzten Jahren ordentlich Federn gelassen,
kuckst du de "fussische Vermessung"...(siehe auch: "Quantentheorie"...)








2 Five-Ten und eine Schlappenbreite misst datt Planum, soll für Bikers noch 1-2 Jährchen halten...
Für den fahrzeuschjestützten Waldinteressenten (  herrlisch umschrieben...) iss hier aber
Finale - und damit die FAB auffem besten Wege Trail zu werden, feine Sache, dass!
Scout on, der Pete....da blühte doch tatsächlich der eine oder andere Ginster schon wieder gelb -
einer muß Mutti Natur mal die Jahreszeit überbringen.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2014)

Trainierst du heimlich fürnen AlpenX ?
Kesseling nauffi wärest du vor einigen Monaten nur shuttelnder Weise undunter Protest hochgedämmelt


----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2014)

Watt frech, oh Eifels Odin.... Ursache liegt inne Brutpflege - weg von solchen Szenen mers wollen...




Totalverweigerung weil sich nach de Etappe Kuchen noch ein Bückelchen Richtung Schrock erhob...
Daher de Jugend freundlich an die Tatsache herangeführt datt knickgefaltete Gebirgszüge
beim Queren auch mal Schmalz inne Waden fordern - um gar abscheuliche Ablichtungen wie 
de folgende aussem Vorjahr zu vermeiden...




Billiger Sherpa - noch unter Mindestlohn entlohnt wahrscheinlich (hier ma Taschengeld-Paragraph
querlustern...) - de Beine schon bis annet Knie abgeschunden - solche Bilder braucht die
Bikerwelt nitt! bis anne Knie verschlissen, der Vati....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2014)

Hammers schon 'nen Weihnachtsmarkt verpasst?




Die hier waren definitiv schon da - soviel Suizidfreude gibbet nur nach ordentlich Glühfix... 
Ick meine auffe Pole-Position eine gewisse Dame ausse Nähe vom Naafbach zu erkennen...
Flux wegduck, der Pete....


----------



## Pete04 (30. November 2014)

Der Nationalparkt 10 Jahre, 3Sat iss 30, der Verfasser nähert sich de fuffig also ab inne Puschen 
und dem Sat24-Sonnenklau-Fenster gefolgt Richtung Rurseeplatte - der lusternde Finger verharrte im Westen...
Honorierend anerkannt datt gewisse Gastronomie nitt nur Rahmen "mit Motor" hofiert...




Nach solch liebevoller Laubsägenarbeit wurde direkt mit 1ma heiße Milch, 2ma ordentlicher Kaffee und diversen Brötchen
innet Wirtschaftsimperium Einruhr investiert... Jenuch, jetzt bergnuff...Diretissima:




Meine Worte! Schlängelt sich ordentlich lang um die Gehänge oberhalb vom Rursee mit Anleihen an Berschbau....
Mit jedem Meter talwärts rentierte sich ein Upgrade vonne Heische (Volksmund: Handschuh) in Vorwählstellung "frostisch" -
kuckst Du, Taleinstieg:




Der Namensgeber geht rechts bei den Buchen schon auf ordentlichem Felsgrund bergab, da noch recht unscheinbar...




Alle alten Stolleneinstiege "Flappsmaus-optimiert" - Brav so! Die Talsohle,
alles andere als kuschelig - Frost war schon durch...Aber ruhige, pure Landschaft at its best...








Wo's andere die Eau Rouge haben hat's hier halt beschaulich die Schleif...




...dafür aber Motorlärm de nada! ....und hier noch ein Projekt - sicher auffem Heimweg vom Frühschoppen
mit eifelaner Handarbeit gezimmert




Keine billige Schmiererei - grundsolide Graffity - aber vonne "T"opbewertung trennt den Verfasser halt ein "t" -
ett sei denn ein beliebig Ziegenviech stand für ihn über schnödem Mammon... (da mach ich mir aber Gedanken -
sofort blitzdingsen....) Bis zum Zusammentreffen mit der Rur welche schon ordentlich braun mit Moor beladen
aus dem Venn dazustößt begleitet den Biker eigentlich nur datt Rauschen des Tiefenbachs, schöner kann's nich sein...




Nach Wolkenprognose eierte den ganzen Tag ein wolkenloses Himmelsfleckchen über dem Rursee und Konsorten;
herannahend der Rand vom Auge fiesen Nebels von Vogelsang bestaunt...




...und Minuten später der sonnige Tag von Schwaden verschluckt - egal, watt mer haben hammers gehabt!
Der Betrachter nehme datt kontrastschwängernde Dixi-Klo zur Kenntnis, sicher Limited-Edition...
LG, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (1. Dezember 2014)

War auch mal ein bisschen draussen.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hörr Yogi, watt iss denn datt fleischfarbene App-endix anne Risebar - ein rohes Weihnachtsmarktwürstchen für daheim?
Ochsenzunge vom Fleischer? Sollte ett der Streckenaufzeichnung dienen muss ein Überzieherli her - geht farblich so nitt!
Comment please, ich kann sonst noch auf Luftmaschenhäkeln für Entsatz sorgen...


----------



## yogi71 (2. Dezember 2014)

Das ist dafür, wenn ich mich wieder irgendwo im Laub zum schlafen leg,e es direkt wieder finde. Das Gerät mit der schwarzen Hülle habe ich im Februar im Ahrtal nicht wiedergefunden.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wahnsinn was es heute alles gibt, ne navigierende Fleichwurst


----------



## Pete04 (2. Dezember 2014)

http://www.lachschon.de/item/124545-NavimitWurstbedienen/

Alter, du glaubst ett kaum... Ett war de "Bedienungsapp" die mers an Yogis Risebar sichteten....


----------



## yogi71 (4. Dezember 2014)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag unterwegs?? Würde gern eine lockere Runde drehen.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2014)

LMB kucken, hier tickt nix mehr...


----------



## yogi71 (6. Dezember 2014)

Da ist auch nix los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2014)

Tonnenflammengezüngel ignorieren gilt nitt!


----------



## Vertexto (7. Dezember 2014)

Hi Jungs,ich weiss lange nichts von mir gehoert,bin aber auch seit einem Jahr Beruflich in Singapur.....
aber hier kann man wirklich gut biken,die habe ein paar nette Trails, aber bedingt durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit und durchweg 30-35 Grad ist es nicht einfach....tauwetter fuer dicke.......du schwitzt hier wie verueckt.
Aber vor Weihnachten komme ich wieder nachhause......hoffe man sieht sich dann wieder.....
Gruesse aus Singapur
Der Gerd


----------



## yogi71 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Gerd, schön wieder von Dir zu hören. Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder im Wald.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2014)

Krümelmonster goes Asia! Toll datt du mal wieder zuckst, leven Gerd!
Da hast du wohl 'ne super Chance genutzt, fein,fein!
Allet Gute, der Pete.


----------



## yogi71 (8. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Sonntag










































​


----------



## Pete04 (9. Dezember 2014)

Missionswerk Rheinischer Frohsinn II - wer sich datt Tonnenglühen vom TTB schon durch Malochen versemmelt verdient 'nen freien Ausritt...
Collegas berichteten von "Schneewehen" - können Hunde lügen? - datt galt ett zu klären;
also Pritze-Pratze-Prethbach...





Tun 'se nich! Prethbachtal oberhalb von Hellenthal war heute für Weihnachtsstimmung zuständig....
Führte latürnich direrectement zu Übermut...







Natürlich keine Furt ungefurtelt gelassen von Frank-N'-Furtler... Vorbei anne Oberprether Mühle - stets auffe Podiumsplätze
wenn's um Strammen Max geht....
Paar Tacken weiter bauchaufwärts tobte Weidekrieg bei de Erbengemeinschaft - mitten inne Kühe ihre Wellnessoase
wurden Fakten geschaffen....




...watt den Nachbarlings wohnhaften Müller wohl so verschreckte datt er mitsamt seiner Mühle floh -
ett Hauptwerkzeug hat der Trollo aber stehen lassen...




Datt muss ein karges Brot geworden sein.... Wenigen bekannt; die "Wallende Preth"




...hat gegen ihren berühmten Namensvetter nie 'nen Stich gekriegt - iss aber auch
ein gar offenkundiger Trick vonne Tourismo-Bande! Bis zu 20cm Fontäne!
Für Perfektionisten denen Handtuchbreit zu lasch iss - der Waschlappenbreite Reh-Trail, logisch - bei Rescheid...




Vorbei an Bergmanns Hinterausgang - sicher auch Garage du Flapp-Mouse...




hörte der Spaß dann gefälligst langsam mal auf!
Kettenblätter klirren - Bremsen singen - Beläge kreischen: EIN BLUTTAG! (Hier: Shit-hang!)










Vonne Landwirtschaft ignoriert war hier wohl zuletzt GI-Joe mittem Willies-Jeep durch - da raspelten die Körner nur so ausse Waden...
Hindert einen aber doch nitt daran sich auch dort ein Spässken zu gönnen....
















Hatter wieder Spaß, der Lurch! - Weiter, der Weg war im Buschwerk hecklings noch steigerungsfähig!
Some Girls have all the luck'.....







Done! Für das hier - majestätisch (stark verschwitzter...) Blick zum Weißen Stein - Winterwunderland!




Und ab zum Nachtisch....abwärts eine Preziose ersch(l)ossen















...und dann - wie so typisch bei JFFR-Spaßgehabe - Finale im Nix!
Also genau genommen im Null-Komma-Nix...




Eine feiste Kombo aus Sauenpfuhl/Bachbett/Sauenpfuhl zeigte mal wiedda:
jeschenkt jibbet nix da draussen.... - wiggi auf teils Endurator-gespurten Trails...




...Richtung Reifferscheid und DEM Knotenpunkt Eifelaner Bahnkultur; HBF Blumenthal
mitte schicksten Garnituren der Olefbahn!




...wie die Schweine sahen mers aus - von daher allet richtig jemacht! Winter kommt, der Hund hat nitt gelogen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2014)

Hunde lügen nie ....


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2014)

Isso, Alter, isso! Aber würdest du "Mr.Smith" trauen?....




Typisch Eifelaner Visagengestaltung wenner merkt datt der Dieselpreis anne Tanke manipuliert wurde....
Mer haltens im Poesiealbum fest: der Kümmer'sche Köter iss verlässlich!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2014)

An all' die Frickler, Schrauber, Weihnachtswunsch-nix-Wisser und Fetischliebhaber da draussen....
ultimatives must-have für de Gepard-schnellen Cross-Country-Gazellen:




Datt iss ja Pussy-Riot auf 26'! (Alleine wegen de Naben tät' ich's bei Berufung auf Notwehr only Nightride nutzen,
vielleicht noch im rotierenden Zentrum Jaffa-Tape Marke "Erlkönisch"....) Datt Netz kennt keine Berührungsängste.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2014)

Pete, immer wiederein Trendsetter 
Mich beschäftigt gerade der Überlebenskampf des Frosches ...


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2014)

Samstag, 15:50, Location Krausberg: (und mein Haar fühlt sich wohl....) 
Auch Ahrtal kann jetzt Schnee, aber matschig und pratschig.....













 En tutto:




Bäääh - watt Gemengelage; ett war diese Schneesorte 23 - die schmelzig, haftende mit Vorliebe für innen Nacken....
Be prepaired, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Dezember 2014)

Zahl des Tages: *42*! Solange hat's minutiös gedauert den Familienbaum der Griswoods in Kesseljagd inne Enge zu treiben - 
schnell sind die Biester! Neulich am Tage auffe Dreiborner Höhen:




Traditionell wird datt Dingen im Kral gejagt - de Kurze nimmt sich datt schwächste Glied vor.... Paar Ginsterkumpels vom
Tännchen versuchten noch den Weg zu versperren - No Way, Hörr Rey! 
Einsame, verschneite Wegweiser weisen den Weg...in DER Einsamkeit tun se datt wahrscheinlich unter Mindestlohn....




"Rur-Olef-Route" - quasi schon inne "Stoneman-Klasse" einzusortieren....




...und nochma ein gehörig' Dankeschön an alle Couchpotatoes - ohne deren aktives Daheimbleiben wäre Einsamkeit nitt Einsam,
Schneepfade zertrampelt und die Dreiborner Höhe nitt datt watt se iss in dem Zustand: Unglaublich schön!
LG, der Pete (natürlich hammers dem Bäumchen kein Nädelchen gekrümmt - iss doch Schutzzone....)


----------



## Handlampe (14. Dezember 2014)

Da können wir nicht gegen anstinken. Den schönsten Schnee hat der Pete mal wieder aus dem Hut gezaubert. 
Tolle Bilder.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2014)

Ritterschlach vom Häuptling  - ich setz mich zur Ruhe!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Dezember 2014)

Na endlich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hier outet sich latürnich der Abonennt von "Apothekenrundschau" und "Fleischrinder Journal"....
wenn ich meine Gebeinesammlung zur Ruhe *LEGE* - erss dann hasse Ruh'!
Setzen iss so 'ne Art Stand-by-mode bis mich de Unruh' widda packt.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2014)

...muss man dir dann auch zum reaktivieren wie bei Eifon ein Zackenmuster mitm Zeigefinger auf et Faceplatte wischen ? 

Übrigends Reaktivierung ..... nit verpassen, geballte Köterschaaar dreht wieder seine Runden,is zwar noch wat hin aber der gemeine Gräber-Kalender is ja latent voll, von daher schonmal frühzeitigste Möglichkeit zur LMB-Bunkerung: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15117


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2014)

...da krieg' ich ja noch enn ganzett Battalion versteckt! Bedankt für de mehr als rechtzeitige Einladung, ett wandert auf meinen
papierenen Vorfreudenmerker! Tippi-toppi, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ticki-tacka-ticki-tacka! Ein über 40 Kilometer langer Bach Augenmerk auf sich zieht - schlimmstenfalls 2015 zu beackern...
Vom 2014 beackerten Fotoalbum hab' ich grad noch Pipi inne Augen - Ride on, der Pete
Dicken Daumen druff auf alle die draussen sind...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2014)

wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ? wo ?


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2014)

Fest versiegelt meine Lippen seien bis zur Mission..... Hatt datt Zückerli doch widda gewirkt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hach ja in Erinnerungen schwelgen .........
















.... was waren da in 2014 tolle Touürschjen dabei


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2014)

Isset der treue Robinator der da fast neoprenbehost die Flanken deckt?! Hat sich ja im Gefilde der Eifel zum wahren Muskulator entwickelt,
mers verfolgen seine Entwicklung mit Wohlwollen.... Noch ein, zwei Jährchen, dann kanners bei de Köters inne Zucht....
...und, pardon, watt für Urwaldfluchten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2014)

.... wenn wir IHM noch das Schrauben beibringen kommt er auch alleine durch


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Soll der Weihnachts-Pete da noch ein mannigfaltig minderwertig Schrauberschlüsselsätzchen aus Kimm-Yong-Un-Stahl innet geschlossene
Abendfenster vom Zögling werfen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2014)

Werkzeug ist immer nur so gut wie sein Besitzer


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

...und meist auch nitt katholisch... Aber auch bei erklärter Kompetenz kannste mit nem Topeak-Alien ganze Nächte im Wald mit
sinnentlertem Druff-Starren verbringen ohne datt sich der Sinn des Werkzeuschs entschlüsselt - quasi der Rubick's Cube für Biker...
(Fazit: für Panne muss mers nitt zwingend doof sein....)


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2014)

Mythos Bliesheimer Wäldchen... Schon immer kamen mers die Begegnenden recht kleinwüchsig vor...
Gar seltsame Reitverkehrsquerverweiser taten ein Übriges...





Biker sind Schweine oder watt?  Beim folgenden Pic allerdings klar die Botschaft: Chickenway voraus!




Analyse mußte her! Und wer gaaaanz stille im Wald einen Moment verharrt...(Pscht!!!) kuckst Du:




Alles klar! Bei dem Körperbau iss ja selbst enn Laufrad gigantomanisch - da sattelt man/n/frouw
doch zwergisch um auf Sau und tibetanisches Rennhuhn (je nach Wetter und Eile...)
Bruchsteinstücksekunden späters:






> "Den Tod als Gewissheit... geringe Aussicht auf Erfolg... worauf warten wir noch?"


Wer weder Drachen noch Zwerge fürchtet sollte die Ville mal unter die Stollen nehmen -
nitt bei Vollmond, mer wolln's ja nicht direkt übertreiben....
Lieber mal paar Glasperlen bei ett Flickzeusch innen Rucksack, mer weiß nie wen man trifft, der Pete....


----------



## Pete04 (24. Dezember 2014)

@hubi: Schnell noch den Geschenketisch gedeckt...




Sollst ja nitt leben wie enn Hund! Nachdem mers jede sumpfige Niederung
unterhalb von Kalenborn durchstöbert hatten war die "Scheinquelle" anne Hauptstraße plaziert;
da aber logisch: trocken... Die Swist, tja - läuft von Kalenborn im großen Bogen (dabei meiner 
Meinung nach teils aufwärts...) gen Meckenheim und kommt bei der Erft mit stolzen 43 KM
an, Respekt dafür!
Selbigen aber auch für den fast schon krachledernen, Kalenborner Humor...




Frohet Fest zusammen - die Bring-Dich-Fraktion!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ey Pete, 
sieht unspektakulöör aus dat Bächlein auffe Karte, gab's denn da watt zu Ernten ?
Schönen Rest vom Fest !


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2014)

Gut, dattu fragst Altä!  
Ett wäre ein Makel auf der Done-Liste im kleinen, erlesenen Forum der Bachbettfetischisten... Nach Tour-Explorer, Eifelvereinskartenstudium
und einmal quer durch de Wiki-Welt: Fingers wech! Einzig allein der Speisung vom alten Burggraben von Dünstekoven spendier ich 2 Sternchen;
aber datt reicht mit Schlittpantaletten - wahrscheinlich wär's dem Bächlein als schiffbaret Gewässer besser gegangen; ist aber größtenteils
so watt von seuchenverquert wegbegleitet.... wo's keine umtriebige Erbengemeinschaft mit Stacheldraht datt Ufer gevierteilt hat wurd's
wegen Kleinstädtchenwahn mit Flurteilung begradigst! Aber lang isse, wa?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Dezember 2014)

Wegen Schlauchwirkung auf von Norden durchziehender Kaltfront mehrten sich de Schneegerüchte - Zeit, nach Permabereitschaft übba de Weihnacht dem nachzugehen; de Meute mußte vonne Kette! Den Ladies die Lage verharmlosen und den Zossen bepacken Frage von
Minuten....wurde oberhalb vom Willibrorduswech (armer Kerl, aber mit so 'nem Schimpfnamen wirste wahrscheinlich weder jetauft noch
bei T-Online gehackt...) erst mal der "Tester" innet Terrain befohlen....




Derselbe gab - korrupt bis auffe Ventilnippel und Spaßorientiert - auf 514 HM sein 
"Gentlemensienen, start your Engines"...Schimpf und Schande sollten seinen Wech begleiten....
Einen Wimpernschlach später bewies die "Butcher"-Pelle anne Front ihre Schnee-Nehmerqualität...
meine Hörrn, der nahm Schnee....




Neien - ich bike keine Weißwandreifen - die sinnentleerte Pelle gab enn nur nich mehr her....
Bis dahin noch pedalierbar gab's in Einflugrichtung erste tadellose Schneeverwehungen..




*Bike & Snow* - watt Schöneres gibbet doch garnitt - inne Ferne Wolfgarten, würde der Biker hier einfach nur seinem Fetisch
im Schnee zukucken, sein Zelt aufbauen, 'nen Büffel schiessen und grillen 
(im Nationalpark ersatzweise watt mit orangem Nummernschild..) - wenn da de lautstarken Frouwens im Nahbereich nitt wären....
Also pronto Richtung - Miauuuu - Morsbachtal tallings gestürzt...




datt sollte die Stimmung drastisch heben....




Ha - die Kurze wählt die Line neben dem Gespurten - Freeridegene?




Satt Schnee in verschneiten Wäldern allemal....




Dann wurd's ein Fest für Liebhaber flutschigem Geläufs!




Oben auffem Plateau noch -2° konnt sich's im Hangverlauf nich so recht entscheiden ob's gut oder böse sein will...
voila, Eifeler Stammgericht des Winters; Heckjedöns an Eichenblattsalaten - serviert bis zur Vollblockade....




Für ErFahrungen wie diese fahr'n mers schliesslich raus! Querung des winterlichen Creek, regardez la femme!




Jetzt noch Schmelzwasser und der Urftwirt kann sein Seepferdchen-Abzeichen erneuern...
Fiese Gegenanstiege forderten Tribut im Pelloton - eine weniger am Napf! (Dresche droht, hier leise weiterlesen! Anm.d.Verf.)




Zu früh jefreut - Muttatier griff ein.... -Dresche-




Spaß nach Dresche....D)




Mal wieder ein Fest watt datt Eifeler Hochplateau da gezaubert hat! Hammers Sommers schon bergnuff jedämmelt;
da wäre die Kurze aber im Verhältnis Bike-/Körpergewicht gnadenlos verloren...so danken mers Mönch Willibrordus
für de Grundidee mit Federwechanleihen.... Daumen druff, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Dezember 2014)

Freies Geläuf, Kiste aufge-app-t! Fertisch, ab Richtung Rursee und Umgebung!
How-not-to-make-a-Selbstauslöser....Le resultat:




Die Meute prescht in 3 Richtungen los, quasi Sternsinger-Symptom....
Startsequenz/Outtake:




Alles brav stillgehalten, aber 10 Sekunden maximale Auslöse beim Selbstauslöser...
wir tendieren zur manuell ausgelösten Sanduhr! KEIN WINTERDIENST - haha!
Beifang vom Hinweg verursachte Beulenpest am Schemel:




Schartiges Urftufergestein an Gattin - nitt als Serviervorschlag missverstehen... Luhr ens de Brill!




Der Leoparden-Look ging gegen soviel Natur etwas unter; aber schön schartig war's....
Im Finale noch die Höhen Dreiborn's gekreuzt, Holy-Moly!








Yeehaa - allemal Futta für den KBU-Kalender, hier kommt kein Verdacht auf Malle auf - steinkalt bei bis -9° im Urfttal, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2015)

Ein frohet Neuet der Netzgemeinde! Bei schmalem Zeitfensterchen hat's heute nur bis in einen wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang gereicht....
La Rampa Finale! Ab hier Schiebung oder Spikes....




Vom Aremberg beim Gegenlicht leider nix mehr zu sehen - Stimmung war aber traumhaft!
Tag-Nacht-Gleiche anne Verheißung wohliger Wärme und Jetränke....




Nach 17 Uhr dürfte datt obere Drittel pures Eis gewesen sein - ein karamelisiertet Stoßjebet für alle
die da noch ihr Mütchen kühlen wollten! Und Ticki-Tacka ett erste Zu-Tuens 2015
Po-sitioniert, den Daumen druff....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2015)

Ordentlich jeflucht die Gute da hat....




Wildsauenpupse vor und hinterm Bach aber ein gerüttet Vorhaben draus machten....
Stay tuned, love the Wildsau, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2015)

Newsticker***Neuet Familien-Shuttle mit Wintersportteilen hecklings***




***XXL-Ausführung wegen möglicher Attacken auffe "Dukes-of-Hazzard -
in knapp 40cm verlängertes Chassis passt zur Not auch mal enn Zodiac rein....***
Komm doch, Du Winter!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2015)

Soderle, Kufenpflege am Wintergerät war angesagt - fachlich aufgebockt kein Problem...




Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen betonte lauthals lieber auf 26 Zoll im Spital zu enden als auf zwei
recht dubios daherkommenden Brettern den Impact am Schlepplift zu dilettieren...Lasset die Damen fahren
und ab innet Joe-Freezer-Survival-Koztüm war eins - (böse Zungen behaupten ett wäre Damenunterwäsche
am Start entdeckt worden - watt scheert mich unbestätigtes Jeplänkel wenns warm hält!)
Rubbeldikatz ümjetrocke....noch mal geblitzdingst worden (...auf DIESE Bretter steig' ich nitt!!!)




...und ab mit Vatti in den klammen Tann' ... Mission in Abwandlung eines Krachers
vonne Azze-Dezze: _*Shoot to Kyll*_!...Wohlan, hinein....











 Schwede, Alter - im Altvorderen Damals war hier noch gespurt...fortan allet in Anspruch genommen watt dem Vortrieb diente -
Fuchs, Hase und Rollator werden dein Freund wenn die Richtung stimmt - auch Schlitten und kreuzender Forstaspirant
hinterlassen Breschen im polaren Zitterwald (schöner Eigenname für die Jahreszeit übrigens).... Am Maxxis Ardent
gibbet nix zu Meckern - ab jetzt entscheiden die Körner in Bikers Hufe ob der Vortrieb stimmt...keine Entschuldigungen mehr!
Der Pepsitest führt bei den 3 Lecksteinauflagen eindeutig zur "Sorte 3" - vorbildlich ermöglicht des Forstes Jünger hier
dem Biker datt Auffüllen vonne Sachariddefizite - dafür ein *!




Zufluss vom Kyllberg - auch Talverbreiterung änderte nix anne Wegbeschaffenheit....




Für den Zufluß vom Tiefenbornsiefen wurde - gemessen an dett Bächleins fehlender Größe - quasi datt
Golden Gate in Holz hingezimmert - bestimmt EU-Förderung im Spiel...




Schlitten, Hase, Wanderer spurten fein weiter - brav so!




Tiefer im Kylltal wurd's dann temperaturtechnisch "ziemlich propper"....




Woah...dann Zeichen von Zivilisation!




In den offizielen Wanderwesch reinjedämmelt hatte der frost'ge Forst dem Pete aber noch ein Plaisir eingetütet...
Rollatoren, Forstling's Spross und Wanderer hatten sich aus dem Spurer-Team verabschiedet, Fuchs und Has' hielten de Stange...
Aber wo 2 nahezu aktuelle Wanderkarten (der Westwall darauf nicht mehr als "aktiv" und "feuerbereit" jekennzeichnet....)
und Signor Le Garmin Wegepräsenz simulierten; Fitzefitzefatze.....










...zuletzt hat sich auch der bis dahin getreulich spurende Has' verpisst - apropo, beim Queren der Schneemassen ergibt sich
für den Biker ja watt geistiger Freilauf: Sind Hasen eigentlich winters inkontinent - soviel gelbe Hinterlassenschaften - da kommt
ja auf 5 Hupps 1x Pippi! Unsereiner würde leerlaufen mit so 'ner Statistik! Also weitergeschoben - zurück datt Gedrisse bergnuff
kam überhaupt nitt mehr innet Portfolio... Am Zufluss vom Otzelbach (gar trefflicher Name - war schliesslich schon ettliche Zeit
durch trefflich beginsterte Schneedomäne ge-otzelt...) ein Fifty-Fifty-Brückenrelikt, wahrscheinlich erbaut im Hinrichtungsjahr
vom Schinderhannes....




Typus "Traue mir..."




Ha, einmal hatt se noch gehalten! Der dadurch erreichbare Forstweg -jahreszeitbedingt kein Premiumprodukt-
führte zu einer gefühlten Niederlage....da machste dir Wegegut untertan für datt sich keine Sau (schändliche Hasen,
Füchse, etc. Nahrungspyramide aufwärts dürfen sich HIER durchaus angesprochen fühlen...) interessiert
und dann datt:




ER war schon da! Der Voldemort der Nordeifel hat selbst am "Mathiasweg" seinen Stempel hinterlassen -
seinen Namen ich nitt aussprech! Als Aprés-Ski servierte Mutti Natur noch ein paar Kilometer
blitzeblanken Feldweg...ein Fest für potentielle Gaffer ett geworden wäre...




Vom Skigebiet Am Weissen Stein bis Frauenkron keine Menschenseele getroffen - da liess sich formidabel die Schneewelt lauthals
mit Tiernamen betiteln.... Am Kronenburger See angekommen blieb eine Baustelle offen: die Eifel iss toleranter als woanders,
keine Frage (kuck dich mal die Frühschoppenheimkehrer am Sonntag nachmittags anne Wallenthaler Höhe an - die definieren Spurbedarf
neu!) - aber: Am Heiligen Dreikönigstach muss de kleine Jemeinde Steinebrück mal über die Laiendarsteller "ihrer" 3 Könige nachdenken:




Auch wenn eher statisch haben DIE 3 definitv ein Drogenproblem...(oder 3?)...Live prosper, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (6. Januar 2015)

Endlich war er im düsteren Tannn verschwunden und hat genug Points + Penunse für ne Wurst zurückgelassen. Juhu!!!




Da sehen wir ihn doch gerne wieder.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2015)

Verräterinnenbande! Beim Wort "Lift-Ticket" Ohnmacht mein Ohr zukünftig beschallen wird....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2015)

Wer am heutigen Samstag ein halbweg taugliches Toürchen dämmeln dürfte iss vonne Götters geknutscht!
Auffem Rückweg durchs Venn trat nahezu alles über die Ufer - dem Schmelzwasser sei ett jeschuldet - watt
alltags unseren Respekt trägt... Talsperre Robertville und Perlebach gaben Vollgas über den Überlauf,
wegen der End-of-Days-Atmosphäre leider keine Pics.... Stay drüsch, der Pete....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Januar 2015)

Ha! 64jährige sabotierende Contra-Biker-Omi in Vancouver in Ketten gelegt - möge datt der Trend für 2015 sein!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/to-catch-a-saboteur-2015.html

Wenn se watt zu sagen hätten - vorab pronto mal in Ketten! Der Verbreitung halber mal dem Hörrn Hubert sein Vorbeuge-Video eingemeisselt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/knackige-trails-um-dueren-kreuzau-und-der-eifel.381380/page-22

Mer staunens wie sich die Schergen des NP selber in Szene setzen - direkt mal vorschlagen für "Neues aus der Anstalt"....
und diverse Kleinkunstpreise inbegriffen... Gerne mehr davon, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2015)

Uiii - kuck ma - endlich ein Geschoss watt vonne Dauerleistung An- und Abreise zum Trail noch stemmt!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/17/led-lenser-xeo-19r/

Welcher Doofie schmeisst so'n Produkt kurz *NACH* Weihnachten auffe Märkte? Mögen die Kämpfe beginnen,
die Lupine-Besitzer werden wahrscheinlich noch ihre Hometrails mitte Rolatoren erleuchtet
bekommen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2015)

Geldverschwendung !Genau wie diese überteuerten Lupine Dinger.
Ein anständiger Chinaböller reicht für hiesige N8Rides dicke aus.
Aber muss ja jederselberwissen wie er sein Geld am Fenster rauswirft,
wie heiss dat so schön: et letzte Hempchje,hätt keen Täsche !


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

In finsterer Nacht ER den wieder rausgehauen hat! Unter der Gilde der Grubenschaufler folgender Spruch quasi Maxime ist:
"Ett letzte Hemd, ett hätt ken Täsch - ett letzte Hemdche bruch e Lämpche!" Hemdche gegen kalt, Lämpche (nur für kurze Zeit!)
gegen finster.... (mit 20 Jahre Akkuleistung gilt noch zu klären - erproben Brennstoffzellen....)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2015)

..mini AKW aufn Rückn !


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

@hubi: Also doch widda Feuerbestattung!
Tikki-takka-tikki-takka: Prescouting Traumpfade....Burgenerstürmung (für den Infight) vorausgeschoben - Burg Bürresheim im nachmittäglichen Abendlicht....




...echt malerisches Exemplar...Einstieg über Hammesmühle hinter einem Bikecompagnero auf Hardtail in den Förstersteig...
Der Waldlehrpfad entpuppte sich als neu definiert - Quasi die Buchstabensuppe unter den Lehrpfaden...
Gib mir ein "E"!




Ob er nu' der fünfte im alphabethischen Spross des Waldes war - wer weiss?  einzeln dahergeklopft kommt so'n E jedenfalls sinnentleert daher....(ich nenn es für den Spieltrieb einfach mal "Eiki Eiche" trotz migrativer Tannenverbrüderung....)
Nächstet Wegedefinatorium....




Selbst wenn alle Worte der Welt erschöpft wären - wie kommt man auf so watt Krankes?! Definitiv: "Kein Trinkwasser"!
Ett konnte besser:




...mmmmh!...
Aussicht vom "Ahlblick" auf besagten "Ahl" (der Leser merkt schon, mer nähern uns der Ahr...) mit mittlerweile abgebautem Schanzentisch,
skitechnisch meanwhile No-Mans-Land....




Drüber trohnt Sankt Johann - aber wegen Vulkaneifel und nitt Tirol mit 50cm weniger Schnee...
Gelustert - na klar, für weniger machen mers nitt - und gefunden:







Während sich noch der Verfasser meckernd äusserte der Forstlurch hätt sing' Arbeit nitt ordentlich jemacht...




...zeigte de füssische Begehung datt "Schuld war nur der Wind!" - Kyrill und Konsorten haben der Mayener Ecke ordentlich den Marsch geblasen... Am Zenith vonne Wahrnehmung ein Relikt ausse Fauna: der römische Maulwurf:




Ein Maulwurf der sich auffe Römers gründende Brückenfundamente durchwühlt darf sich durchaus "Steinwurf" nennen,
und dann gilt's jedenfalls den Wortwitz mal zu durchleuchten! Iss ein Steinwurf 'ne Brücke weit?!
Stay tuned, haut euch inne Landschaft, der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Januar 2015)

Burgenerstürmung ist also eröffnet, sachst du?!? Dann werd ich wohl morgen endlich nachlegen müssen. Dienstsport mit lästigem Sportabzeichen und Basis-Fitness-Test hat heute schon mal gut funktioniert. Et geht wieder los!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Ist ja erst römisch I. - da iss noch Luft nach oben!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2015)

Was gehet, was gehet - ich sach's euch ganz konkrehet.... Losbüffeln iss angesagt - nenn uns gerne deine "Spielpausen"... Never change a running system.... Burgeln biss der Arzt kommt, wir haben den Winterpokal damit neu erfunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Neien - watt ein trübseliger Morgen! Kalt wie Hulle pellte sich die Nacht mit Widerwillen vorm Fenster wech - nützt nix, Abteilung Burgensturm
muss raus - le plan: ett Nitzbachtal....(Köchelverzeichnis jmr-biking #151) Schloss Bürresheim lag in lustlosem Geschmoddere, draussen Fieselschnee (Sorte 63a; der Nervige...) Am Parkinglot angekommen: Fassungslosigkeit!





Nahezu lebenswischtiget Reperaturjedöns wurde bis auf den Toureinstieg verschleppt! Sattelstütz' und Bremsjedöns seien genannt....
Den kleinen Cholerix dann aber flott wieder abgelenkt durch Passage am Bikemeutenausdünner - hier fährt kein Peloton mehr durch...




Hexenwerk - genau auf RaceFace Atlas gekürzt! ...Erst also mal den Steinbach hoch - Forstwech quält am besten...








*Malarioisierte* Buchen pflasterten unser'n Weg.... die teutonische Buche trägt diesen Winter pink (nur für kurze Zeit...)







Die Raceline schon schön freigebiked  - in der Ecke Nette/Nitzbach kommt allenthalben Quellwasser zutage....
Stets weiter hinan gipfelings...








Fernsicht auffem Bersch in weiter Ferne...hier galt's Körner nachzulegen -
obligatorischett Bikerfutter: vorgenoppte Käsestulle  (wenn NACHgenoppt: schmeckt meist nach Hund!)




Vorbei am Sechskantstein (dem Urahn aller Inbusschlüssel - tauglich für 'ne Kolbenrevision beim Containerschiff, am Bike keine Anwendung -
vielleicht am 29' ?) und "Kreuz von 1617"




(1617 vermeintlich Fußballverein mit Schweineblasentreten-Tradition) weiter hangan, lohnte kurz darauf der
Ausblick vonne Braubergschutzhütte auf die Wacholderheide - Wetterwechsel kündigte sich an (ja auch brav aufgegessen...)








Schönes Ding...Ähhhh - die Hütte AUCH! Da begab es sich zu jener Zeit als die zwei zu Tale rauschen wollten
datt sich aller Reparaturmangel rächte - Bremsen blockierten - Variostützen definierten Flexibilität nach eigenem Ermessen -
und der Verfasser sah' sein erstes handgeschmissenes Enduro  und hielt abba fein die Schnauze, datt konnte kein Win/Win werden.....
-davon kein Pic, sonst Streckbett!....1,40 Meter aussem Stand, mein lieber Scholli! Ett sollte noch schlimmer kommen:
Der garst'ge Schnee versperrte den Blick auf große Teile des 2-Meter-Weges, die Hunde wurden vonne Leine gelassen ...

























Hach - sie woll'n doch nur SPIELEN!  Wuff....




Jau, iss die wirklich! Mit Virneburg und seiner Ruine Tourenziel gebongt (die Herren!) und eine fantastische Abfahrt unter Schnee
gesurft.... Nun fein an Nitzbachs Ufer entlang mit dem alten Tourenbuddy Gevatter Soleil.... Sachen haben die hier (Empfehlung!)
"Wilde Seifen" - wo ich mit kultivierter doch schon kämpfe...




...vergessen war datt Grützenwetter vom Tourenstart - die Glückenzyme vom kniffligen Berscheraff konnt' keiner mehr nehmen...
Halt, doch - EINER! - der Nitztaler Sägenmann...(schauder, schauder...)




Geht vermutlich in mondlosen Nächten im Tal umher - und heute vermutlich stilvoll mit STIHL...
abba für den Contest hammers uns nitt beworben...
Stay tuned, der Pete Burgenbuchungskonto: 2....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2015)

Halt ein - ein Tier sahen wir noch! Ein für - kümmersche Verhältnisse - schlankes Reh!




Waidmann's Heil - der Pete


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Januar 2015)

Volle Kanne durch das Nitztal.  Tag #151 Anno 2012 war ein schöner Herbsttag. Klar war auch viel Fleißarbeit auf Forstwegen dabei, so ist das halt bei den massentauglichen Rudel-Touren. Aber du hast dir ja die schönste Ecke der Tour rausgesucht.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2015)

Wohl gesagt! Leider erst im Nachhinein gesehen datt ich mich deines formidablen "Eifel-Brockhaus" hätt' bedienen können...
Für die Hohe Acht hätte meine Überzeugungskunst bei der Bike-schmeissenden-Kunst (...reusper) nitt gelangt!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2015)

Kann Eifelaner Streusalz mehr als anderswo?




Würd' ich's nitt inne Hand gehalten haben tät ich sagen: Schimmel! Ist natürlich der Punkt wo's der Bremsbelag eingeparkt
hat beim letzten Ausflug der Guten.... Kann so was durch Salz in so agressiver Form passieren?
Ist jedenfalls ordentlich gefressen...au revoir!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2015)

Jo das schafft H2O mit NaCl !
Dann hat zwischen den Belägen noch Salzwasserplörre gestanden.
Wenn das keine Edelstahlscheibe ist reicht 1 Nacht und das sieht so aus.

Übrigends macht das Eifler Steursalz das nich anders wie das Brühler


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2015)

Ett Brühler Streusalz dankt  für de moralische Aufwertung auf Venn-Niveau!


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2015)

Weiß jemand ob es ab Riva auch in der Woche einen Fahrradshuttleservice nach Deutschland (Garmisch) gibt? Am WE ist klar, aber in der Woche?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2015)

Wir haben uns damals von Riva nach St. Anton mit denen hier shutteln lassen: http://www.bikeshuttle.it
Hat prima geklappt und ich meine die fahren auch in der Woche, einfach mal Anfragen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## sinux (26. Januar 2015)

Kann ich auch empfehlen. Habe mit Siegi bisher ist immer nur touren im Vinschgau gemacht. Super nett und Doris managed in Hintergrund.


----------



## Pete04 (31. Januar 2015)

Für die Freunde extremen Bikesports sei am WE Region Hollerath empfohlen - Risiko eines eingefahrenen Platten nahe Zero....




Wer sich im bis zu 40cm Schnee führenden Oleftal watt einfahren will in die Pneus braucht Beziehungen...Einzig der mit
Liebreiz gebundene Stacheldraht bietet dem Unachtsamen noch Möglichkeit des Luftverlusts....


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Oh, wie traurisch - dürfen mers jetzt auch mitreden im Drama um verbautes Wegwerk....




...unser Hometrail um den See, vom holzverliebten Sägenkasper verziert mit hunderten von Bäumen,
wahllos, quallos drappiert über de Pace...




Tja, liebe Bikegemeinde - damit hat das Bikeareal Ville so um die 90% an Reiz verloren - da aber auch der traditionelle Schwimmplatz
gleich mitgarniert wurde nehmen mers datt nicht persönlich sonder sehen datt generell der Waldbesucher als Steuerzahler
abgestraft werden sollte - und keinerlei Anzeichen in Sicht das da einer aufräumen möchte.... Da fass ich mir doch 
"an den Kehle"...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2015)

Warte mal ab, da verschwindet noch einiges von. Wenn nich, Fichtenmopped mit rangekarrt und ne Schneise jeschlaagen.


----------



## jmr-biking (4. Februar 2015)

Dat is bei uns schon Normalität. Vorgestern waren es die Belgier, die bei Birresborn auf dem Goldberg und der Rödelkaul zu Gange sind. Da werden auch schon mal ganze Kreisstraßen deswegen gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht zünd' ich's einfach mal an? Die Rauchfahne sollt' mers bis Gerolstein sehen.... Wo's denen doch eh' nur um Asche geht kann
ich ja gleich mitproduzieren....so ein dem Laien nitt erschliesbares, sinnloses Geholze hab' ich selten gesehen; Kiefer, Birke(!), Buche,
Brommbeere(!)....da hat einer Amok gesägt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2015)

Das wird in Zukunft nicht weniger, schliesslich hat das Land NRW der Holzindustrie mehr Holz zugesichert als man überhaupt liefern kann. Da wird dann halt schonmal mit dem Laserschwert gerodet


----------



## GeDe (4. Februar 2015)

wohl wahr. F--k the N----park.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

...und von daher am frei erklärten Tach direkt nochmal ins ungerodete, unberührte Ahrtal! Wenn de Gattin erklärt "pack doch dein Bike ein!" selber abber netto iss birgt datt Möglichkeiten! So dürfen durchaus ein paar mehr Pfunde im Shuttle verschwinden... Während bei Euskirchen  quasi die "Schneescheide" stand gab sich der Steinerberg vereist und verschneit datt ett nur Pracht war...








Kalt! - ansatzlos, quasi rennend der Übergang zu warm...




Nu - laut Speisekarte Etappenziel ja bereits erreicht! Aber neien, so einfach dann bitte doch nicht!
Der Hüttenwirt vom Berghaus - *ein FUCHS vor dem Herrn er ist!* Trails verpetzen unter Anwesenheit vom Wandervolk
verstößt quasi gegen datt "Parlais" der Herbergsväter - aber der iss tricky! *Look at the "Trailsoup"!*




Iss datt geil! 2 Abfahrten vom Bersch, die Tankstell in Ahrbrück, Sportplatz - alles drin - sogar die Grillhütte mit ein wenig Ortskennnis
erkennbar - ein Poet vor dem Hörrn! Und datt Schärfste: hat der Biker die Portion verputzt steht der Kläger ohne Beweismaterial da!!! BURN AFTER READING!
So loben mers uns den Hüttenwirt - und Trailpapst! So zimmert der Kenner sein Denken inspirativ auffe Suppenoberfläche -
dankt ihm durch Einkehr! Noch völlig inspiriert wurde der Verfasser dieser Zeilen rausgekehrt - da waren ja doch Sonnenflecken im Umfeld -
und floh' innet Jo-Freezer-Gedächtnispreis-halt-mich-warm-Koztüm...




Traurisch aussehen geht anders - bereit den Himalaya zu rocken...








...doch er wollte mehr...hin- und hergerissen wurden Frouw und Fahrzeusch zurückgelassen...




...für "Ett" - ungespurte, unbelaufene Pfade wochentags unter Extrembedingungen....




...einzig ein ortskundiget Trailkarnickel hatte die Pace geritten; ab 5 Km/h als eigenständige Schneewolke
abwärts Richtung Zivilisation - unbeschreiblich!... doch halt: DAS trifft's im Ansatz:




...zur Strafe für die erlittene Freud' der Tropf noch auf dem Schildkopf er des Fahrzeugs verwiesen wurd' -
hartes Schicksal!




Kinkels Jottfried - die Feder ihn als einen kundigen Trailzeichner ausweist! Kennen mers doch alle!
Bockt er noch?...




...oder rockt er schon? Halleluja!!!








 'r
Hochplateau, finst'rer Tann, fluffig Geläuf (feuchtet Blattwerk mit Stock und Stein, garniert unter Eis-und-Schnee; Emf. d. Redaktion!) -
alles dabei watt die Bikerseele beseelen soll... Keine Menschenseele (oh, de Frouw!) und paar Schlüpfrigkeiten am Rande
vonne Physik den Umständen gedankt - stay tuned, raus nach draussen, der Pete...
OH: Statistik für JMR: Burg Kreuzberg am Trailende!


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Februar 2015)

Was dem einen Trail sein Kinkel, ist dem andern seine Kehle


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2015)

Wobei der Versuch dem Eifelaner "an-den-Kinkel-zu-gehen" 'ne blutreiche Erfahrung sein dürfte...
-der zählt zur Mitgift!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2015)

Heuer in nicht genannten Landen unterwegs - nix Pics - die Zuführungen der Rur Bereicherung stets sind - ein Hammer bei Kaiserwetter
und schmalen Pfaden...bin ich neidisch auf die Jungens die da oben wohnen...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2015)

Ein dezenter Querverweis auf aktuelle "Schätze des MTB's" am Kitzsteinhorn....weil die KBU-Gemeinde einfach passt mal 'nen Tip
vom befreundeten Team aufgegriffen und letztes Jahr umgesetzt....

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/07/zell-see-kaprun-verborgene-schaetze-fotostory/

In Nischenformate für migrative Biker wir vorstiessen... Le Resultat: mit Burka stösst kein Nahostler inne Weltelite vor;
datt Teil wackelt wegen Hangwinden wie Hulle...aber Spaß sollen 'se ja trotzdem haben (Raschbinder an den Ohren
maximieren den Trailspaß... Fix the Mütz!)






Ganzet Foto-Massacker:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70019

Da hin bevor's der Hype wird, der Pete! Mit Text versehen: JFFR-Blog zeitlich zurückscrollen, kostet Zeit, bringt Info!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2015)

Nu, da wollen mers mindestens dem Kümmer'schen Karnevalsflüchtling mal melden datt der Brühler Karnevalszooch eine komplette Abteilung
"Just-4-fun" dabei hatte - wengleich ich dattselbe mit Kabelraschbinder anne Straßenlaterne erdulden durfte.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2015)

Der Kümmersche Karnevalsflüchtling hat sich gestern per Pedes auf den Kermeter geflüchtet,
sodenn er am Rosenmontag weiters verbotenes Land befahren wird ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2015)

Geilet Wetter der Hörr hatte! Hab' auch Tellerchen fein leer gegessen, da konnt' nix schiefgehen....
Einmal Krebsbachtalbegehung und alte Bahntrassen oberhalb vom Ahrtal lassen den Hechelfaktor auffe freie Zeit wieder hochschnellen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2015)

Krebsbachtal ? Dann pass mla uff dat dir vonne Autobahn nix aufn Kopp fällt. Da hat der ein oder andere früher seinem Leben ein jähes Ende gesetzt.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich auffe Brust datt Tal hochgeflösselt wäre wär ich ertrunken! Krebsbachtal kann ja als Titulierung durchaus ein gewisset Wasservorkommen andeuten - gegen unseren letzten Besuch war da abba Monsun! Da iss die Brücke noch datt trockenste Risiko gewesen...
Bauern, die beim Pflügen die Römerleitung wegfegen - Sachen gibbet...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2015)

... die Eifler sin halt nich so zimperlich ....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Februar 2015)

Hier müssen schleunigst mal widder unzimperliche Bilder her.... Zimpern war gestern, jetzt widder ruff uff den Rahmen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2015)

... jaja wer is den hier JFFR ?
Der letzte Mohikaner und seine Kamera


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2015)

Der Mohikaner iss froh 'ne Kamera zu haben um zu teilen....


----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2015)

http://terra-xpress.zdf.de/terra-xpress/terra-xpress-5991016.html#

Herrlichste Polemik mit den rüstigen Wanderern Leti & Pleti mit Zollstock - immerhin kommen die mal zu 'nem manierlichen Ende!
Darauf den Hut!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2015)

Alter Hut   
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aend...en-wuerttemberg.626462/page-211#post-12723254

Aber Mountainbikerwerdenwieder super dargestellt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. Februar 2015)

So datt Fazit! Waren heute im Winterwunderwald von Heimbach WW68 unterwegs nachdem mers 2 Collegas auffe Aussichtkanzel
identifiziert haben (bekloppte Farben!~Freunde!!!) - und dann mitten auffem Grad datt obligatorische Verbotsschild jenseits von 
allen Laufwegen vonne Mathiasbrüders...





Mitten im Nix! Im Holzschlag! In Harvesterzerstörten Spuren! Da krieg' ich aber mittlerweile die Krätze drüber - für 50 HM hoppelpoppel
runter Richtung Heimbach....Da müssen Differenzierungen her wie: E-Bike-Ausleiher 70+ verboten! Mit Körbchen vorne am Lenker: verboten!
Aber doch nitt für Fully-Spaß-Orientierte die Rücksicht auf die Wandergilde nehmen und höflich grüßen - da muss Diskurs her...
Ride on, der Pete - hat die Eifel lieb ohne Wehwechen zu hinterlassen....


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2015)

Also, ganz ährlisch...ich finde auch das ketten- und speichenlose Räder verboten gehören


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Februar 2015)

Hä ? Ich dachte imemr das Schild signalisiert: "HIER BESONDERS SCHÖN FÜR MTB"
Lag ich da falsch ? Die stehen ja schon Jahre da ..... owei !

Hier ab 1:20, hat der Harvester das etwa kaputt gemacht ?


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2015)

...ergänz: "Heavy-weight-Biker: verboten!"


----------



## Pete04 (1. März 2015)

Wallhalla - ein Kieswerk inne Umgebung hat datt Dasein gekündigt! Tausend Zäune sind gefallen, Hindernisse ge-rück-baut - Platz für Spaß
allemal! Da wird drüber zu berichten sein....


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2015)

Ein Erfahrungswert: Sperrt man den manisch begeisterten Biker zu lange hinter Bürotüren/Jägazaun/Parkplatzschranken kommt ett 
zu Hamsterkäufen weil der Doofie ja keine frische Luft mehr krischt....

LOC: Balkonien, Reissdorf-Trail (schwarzett Band!)
Rider: Nich so wirklich...
Assist: NOTSTROM-Aggregat - OM3-Flutlicht






Der Part hinter dem Giesskannendrop iss ja schon legendär - aber bei der fulminösen Ausleuchtung für kleinet Geld
hab' ich doch glatt den Bierkasten von Karneval wiederentdeckt - mehr Ausleuchtung geht nitt!
4 Stündchen FullPower und 1 Stündchen (vom Hersteller versprochen) im KiTa-Modus taugen tüchtig, meine Herrn!
Ride on, respect the Pfandflaschen, der Pete....der muss ma' dringend wieder raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. März 2015)

...*Au Territoire de Monsiö Hubäät*....Im Areal der Köters wurden Bautätischkeiten jemeldet - schleunigst Zeit die hoffentlich leere Hütte
zu inspizieren....Frühling!....Kranichschwärme ohne Ende!...Auf Kommern's Höhenzügen ein jährlich wiederkehrendet Ritual iss die Balz
des Birkhahns - je bunter, desto mehr Testosteron - wobei schwazz-oranje eher selten... Datt Hähnchen leistet sich dabei ordentlich
Körnerverlust um de Hühners zu imponieren....ein Extrakt:












Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter fällt auf datt der plusternde Birkhahn scheinbar wiederholende Kreise zieht-
datt iss gewollt, inne Büsche sitzen ja die zu bezirzenden Hühners! Prompt stellt sich Erfolg ein....




Ein Junghuhn verlässt de schützende Deckung - wobei ett der Althahn scheinbar schon im Kreuz hat....
Im Gegensatz zum ballernden Hähnchen haben die Hühner eher dem Überleben dienlich neutrale Farbgebung...







...sind dabei aber trefflich hanglings hurterlnd! Rinnenstudie:







Datt alte Gemergel ausse Elisabethhütte schärft Sinne und schafft Wundränders - wer's kann lacht anschliessend
über Abfahrten über Walnuss- und Kastanienwiesen........erst unscheinbar...




....öffnet danach Trailspaß von waldfremder Hand die Hanglage - hier nomma Studie einer Preziose von
sandlings abwärtsschlingender Hangkurve - vom Birkhahn grob anjebremst im Eingangsbereich - aber
der hatte ja Testosteron!....











 ...Hupps! Eindeutig hatt sich hier ein Vollhonc von Hähnchen vom Untersatz getrennt - der wacker Wirkenden wars egal!....











 Wow! Das perfekte Trail-Birkhuhn! Der Verfasser iss beglückt datt ett seinerseits be-ringt wurde........
Die Birkhühner haben's ja klar druff - Watt geschieht aber mit dem balzenden Hähnchen wennet nitt im heimischen Territorium fündisch wird? Loggisch - ett gerät auffe Straße....




...da isset ohne Motor trotz zweifach bereiftem Untersatz nitt für gebaut! Ob der freien Flächen (Asphalt kennt der Birkhahn nitt!)
gerät datt Hähnchen in Schieflage - Parallelen zum MotoSektor werden erkennbar....weil so schlimm hier ausse On-Board-Cam
vom Tierfänger kurz vor Zugriff und in Groß!




Folge: Durche scheinbar kontrollierte Schieflage strömen ungebremst Glückhormone innet Birkhähnchen -




Führende Veterinäre nennen ett datt "I-believe-I-can-Fly-Sympthom"! Datt greuliche Ende am talaufwärts jagenden Oranje-Kühlgrill
(wenigstens de Farbe hatten se gemeinsam...) woll'n mers ersparen, hier könnten Küken lesen!
Stay tuned, achtet auf Balzvolk, der Pete!
PS: Die "Street-Cam" führte datt unerfahrene Küken - gab sein Bestes, der Pullitzerpreis war nitt Ziel der Sache....
Orange-Schwarz geht imma, da wußte die Natur watt sie tat - im Straßengraben wird's ganz schnell gefunden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2015)

Armer Birkenhahn


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2015)

Zur Trennung des Laktat vom Schwachmat:






Nicht wirklich die Bikezunft betreffend soll der Artikel abber datt In-sich-Ruhen des Bikers stärken gegen komische Sprüche,
sinnlosem Erguss vom Schwachmaten, & pseudo-werbewirksames-Gezappel von Typen mit Busch im Gesicht....
Da kann auch Deutsch geantwortet werden ohne irgendwelche Mütter zu behelligen....
Bitte - lacht vom Herzen aus kopfbetont!


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2015)

*Cherchez la Swist* - der Infekt war hausgemacht und mußte recherchiert werden...tagelang hatte ett rumort und jebohrt, Fakten mußten
auf den Tisch! Mer erinnern uns an ein Scouting in Kalenborn....







Hier auf den Wiesen hinter Kalenborn haben sich paar unentschlossene Quellen dann auf die Swist geeinigt.... Vorsicht: der Bericht
könnte Dörfer enthalten deren Namen man nie hörte - und die darf man auch getrost widda vergessen! Swist begleiten heißt in 
etwa "Burda-Schnittbogen" fahren! Nix geht gerade, nenn direkten Weg gibts im oberen Quellgebiet de nada - also biked mers
über Feldwesch und Landstraß' Phi x Daumen....Hier rauscht 'se noch gen Esch und durch Holzweiler - halt: Esch! Tausend mal
durchgerauscht innet Ahrtal und dabei übersehen:




Hier? Auffem Bersch? Lösung naht....









Als Grotte dem Typus "halb-offener Tagebau" jeschuldet wird hier de 'eilige Maria verehrt - der Verfasser erbittet
sich ein wenig Trailschutz und erkennt klar die Stiftungsinitialen: AVE - *A*llgemein *v*erehrende *E*ifelaner - recht so!
Scheint hier im Quellgebiet aber auch Not zu tun....




Da hatt ich abba ordentlich Muffen vor Hunden mit 'nem Arm am Halsband - datt Rotwild schaut ja auch eher fragend....
Ein wildes Geläuf bei Hochwasser die Swist iss...




Über Holzweiler und Vettelhoven geht's unter de A61 rüber nach Eckendorf...ja, Namen wie Donnerhall....
zwischendurch ein Lichtblick inne Gemüsegestaltung:




Eloxiertet Jemüse iss der Hype - da hat der Landbaron mal die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt...
Vorbei an Burg Eckendorf....




Nääh - jelogen! 2 Türme und ein angeklebter Berschfried machen noch keine Verteidigung aus -
auch wenn's um Körner geht bei den Rittern vom Raiffeisen....Inne socalled Swistauen hatten Hotte-Hühs
und Traktorreifen ein Eldorado à-la-Mekong-Delta angelegt...




Da half' nur noch die altbewährte Storchen-tänzel-Technik! Watt Sauerrei....
Aber kurz druff Lohn und Lichtblick inne Burgenskala - 




Burg Münchhausen! Und die gilt ungelogen für de Statistik! Datt eine oder andere Veluxfenster mag historisch nitt
fundiert sein - aber angesichts der öden Brachflächen links und rechts der Swist geradezu ein Schmankerl....
Treue Burgbewohner....




Rechts Shawn of Münchhausen - Irritation durch kleinet Schild:* "Bitte nicht futtern!"* - datt mag zu Ärger führen;
abba mal ehrlich: wann hammer's zuletzt mal ungeschorene Burgbewohner "auffe Hand" gegessen?
Quasi Sheep-to-go?....Ein unscheinbarer Pfahl vor Meckenheim kündete vom Erreichen der Zivilisation....




...ich könnte schwören datt auch Nichtraucher den Pfad nutzten - abba da machen mers jetzt neben Grexit nitt noch
'ne zweite Baustelle auf...vom Reichtum vergangener Zeiten bei de Römers *fliesengedeckte* Pfade Kund' geben....




 Verbautechnik: Panta rhei ~ alles fließt! Ein Hühnerheimspiel gegen den im von kubistisch geprägten Hochbauten
erreichten Meckenheimer "Hidden Trail"....




...feierlich bei mehreren "Flußanliegern" entschuldigend wurden diverse Privatgärten "mit Flußblick" gequert,
der Verfasser kannte beim Entschuldigen kein Pardon (geschweige denn ein Parlais!)...
Nach Durchquerung des fast seelenlosen Gewerbegebietes hatte einer doch noch Seele; kurzer Smalltalk mit dem "Konservator".....




Schätzken, datt - Fahrwerk wird noch aufgeappt! Wasserburg Lüftelberg....(Hehe!)




Nächster Halt: Wegesrandpreziose.....




Mehr haltens fest: mit mehr als 12 Tonnen kommste nitt nach Kölle - alte Zollrechte scheinen aufzublühen....
a pro pro Dünstekoven: wegen des permanenten Nieselfiesels hatte nahezu jeder Landvogt gedüngt auffe Felders,
und so manchet auf den ersten Blick als nächste Burg scheinendes Bauwerk entpuppte sich beim Nähern als
Kollektivklärwerk vonne umliegenden Dörfers - eine reinrassige Müffeltour!
Alte Römerquerung bei Lüftelberg mit Gedenkstein, vonne Baumkumpels gestützt....




Ein dilletantischet Selfie datt Vorhandensein vonne "Endura MT500 Burner" bezeugen soll,
kein Produkt - eine eigene Wetterzelle! Orange-schwarz iss quasi Programm, datt
Dingen trägt sich wie'n Bierzelt (12M Wasserdichte) - aber natürlich unbestuhlt!
Nach nahezu 15 KM war datt Taschenmanagement auch im Griff, passt nahezu mühelos
noch 'ne Vespa und 'ne Brennstoffzelle mit rein, rattenscharfer Wetterprotektor!




Neben meinen treuen Bikebuddys, namentlich Gegenwind und Nieselfiesel (Gattin sagte: Gibt kein Regen!)
benahm sich die Carbonfeile unter den Aussenhüllen höchstordentlich - die eingefrorenen Flossen
und Ziepen inne Oberschenkelns zollten andererorts Tribut...Gegen den Wind kreuzen funzte vortrefflich!
Momentaufnahme: Feldhas' vor veganischem Limes!




...fortan bestimmte Asphalt datt Ufer......endlose Weiten!




So watt will doch keiner haben! Hinter Weilerswist trifft die Swist dann datt schlagartige
Ende mit der da schon größeren Schwester; Sister Erft, und mer eilt gemeinsam Richtung
Neusser Hafen. Heimerzheim kam' dann der Cut, noch mehr Autobahn kam blöd...
Wer dem Ding - selbst bei Sunshine - watt abgewinnen kann tät auch
"Pippi ausser Rand und Band" für 'ne Doku über Inkontinenz halten....
Stay tuned - einen Zweifel begradigt - der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2015)

Ein FREIA Tach! 
Wird Hundes Rücken uns beglücken?




Tun mer der Ahren's Kürvchen surfen? 




Datt wird der Tag entscheiden, Rentners haben Mittwoch - anything goes!


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2015)

Tourexplorerisches Ticki-Tacka hat gewonnen! Der Rücken des Hundes hat eindeutig mehr Neuland zu bieten - also ab dafür!
Kalmuttal / Fraubachtal / Bruder-Michel-Tal / Burdental - da kann die gute Ahr auf so wenig geologische Dichte nitt konkurieren...
Idealfall - entspanntes Bachtal ohne Nordic-Walking-Route im Abseits - gibt's im Hunsrück nett garniert:




...nä, watt ruisch und schön... die letzten Stürme haben der Location aber ordentlich
zugesetzt - Holz war ordentlich präsent - hier Bikecheck vor Holzrap....







Aber - datt war doch nicht alles...
Zirkelnde Pfädchen, Traumtrails wie mers se lieben, geologische Verwerfungen...












Uiii - hammer rückwärts selten so gesehen! - Perlen des Hunsrück:
No1) Wald mit Verwerfungen ohne Ende...




No2) Positiv gelaunte Begleitung bei waldlings bedingten Umfahrungen...




No3) Positiv eingeschätzte Gemengelagen....




...natürlich kackte der Wech danach ab! Alles andere wäre Erfolg!
Natürlich stets den Naturweg genommen...




...esklaliert datt Ganze bis hin zu Spass!








...jawoll!...








...da bleibt noch viel zu holen! Mal tief ins Holz geschaut ob der olle Borkenkäfer de Fühler drin hatte...




Nö - der hatte Alibi - war alles des wilden Winden des Westerwaldes geschuldet...
....und so viel mehr konnte uns de Dorfältesten am Ausgang vonne Trailwelt auch nitt künden....




Da iss schon widda Holz runtergekommen - haben die Zwei garnitt bemerkt; nu, mit'm Bänkchen sinn die scheinbar versorgt!
Wetter der Kracher; de jungen Brombeeren kneifen schon wie die Ollen, und wenn inne Dusche die Seife in die frischen Schnitte suppt
weisse Bescheid! DU LEBST!... Bleibt hungrig, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Momentaufnahme: Feldhas' vor veganischem Limes!


Eine Korrektur sei ob der influentalen Bilderflut gestattet: Bei diesem Objekt handelt es sich eindeutig um eine Kolchosen-Pipeline, wie man sie häufig in der Steppenlandschaft der Nordeifel findet.


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2015)

So sollen mers datt wahrnehmen - und der Wladimir schiebt da seine 6-köpfigen Megatonnen-Sprengköpfe leise durch -
so nitt, Gevatter!


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2015)

Den wollten mers doch der Nachwelt nitt vorenthalten: Schöner wohnen im Hunsrück!
Da wurden Hangbewuchs, Hütte und wahrscheinlich auch der Aborigine eins mit sich selbst....





Gesehen hammers keinen mehr, gerochen hat's auch nach niemandem - scheinbar iss der Bewohner 
nach Erstattung vonne Hausrat in gastlichere Gefilde jeflüchtet....


----------



## Pete04 (22. März 2015)

Liebe Collegas & Collesienen, in einer Welt die nur noch aus Supafrouwens und -männers besteht
hat die Welt datt Rausholen vonne Konservengläsers aussem Zelluloidkella verdient:




...erdet herrlisch; schafft Schulterschluss zum reparierbehüflichen Bikebuddy - und iss auch very Python!
@hubi: der hätt' mal kommen sollen, der Supermann!
Reschpekt an alle Repairwomens&men die draussen auch mal'n Stück ausse Reserve beim unbekannten Biker verlbeiben
lassen der guten Sache willens! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2015)

/////Neutrale Zone, menschlich eingefärbt...Ganz, ganz traurig, dieser Flugzeugabsturz - und ich verstehe nicht warum alle Politbarone jetzt einmal die Unfallstelle überfliegen müssen wo jeder Hubschrauber gebraucht wird für Bergung und Hilfspersonal - kann menschlich
sein, aber wahrscheinlich gibt's mittlerweile auch politisches Gaffertum, die Zeit schläft nicht...und alle bilden "Krisenstäbe", von Aussenministerium bis zur Flughafenhalle wo keiner mehr zu retten ist...die sollen sich um Eltern, Geschwister, Oma, Opa und Freundeskreis kümmern - und das hat im Moment scheinbar tatsächlich die Kirche im Blick, Gott sei Dank!/////


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. März 2015)

... Frag mich auch was die da wollen, da scheint ja aussser Trümmer nix mehr zu retten zu sein.
Naja geht wahrscheinlich drum Wählerstimmen zu angeln.  Sollten sich wirklich dann besser um die Hinterbliebenen kümmern das is sinnvoller.

Und dann de Medien: Is schon ne perverse Welt geworden hier. Sind 3368 Tote im Strassenverkehr weniger Wert um darüber zu Berichten ? Warum wird von den Medien da nich son riesen fass aufgemacht ?


----------



## jmr-biking (25. März 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> kann menschlich
> sein, aber wahrscheinlich gibt's mittlerweile auch politisches Gaffertum, die Zeit schläft nicht...und alle bilden "Krisenstäbe", von Aussenministerium bis zur Flughafenhalle wo keiner mehr zu retten ist...



Das Phänomen Helicoper-Eltern färbt so langsam auf die komplette Gesellschaft ab und die Helcopter-Politiker gehen auf Wählerfang, wie Hubi schon richtig schreibt.


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2015)

Jau, die gesamte Prominenz tappert schulterzuckend über die Absturzstelle um als X-ter in die Kamera zu kommentieren alles sein furchtbar...und in NRW sitzen fünf eltern-ge-loste Kinders und Herangewachsene einer Familie und die "Soforthilfe" fluppt nich....
Traurig, traurig, traurig....


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2015)

Für ein regenverseuchtes WE - Kontraprodukt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/coming-up-live-crankworx-rotorua-dh-2015.html

...mit Googles und Fully kucken!


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2015)

Datt Grün vom Manni hätt' ich ja noch hinbekommen...




...wenn aber eigene Schnürsenkelmanufakturen betrieben werden - no Chance!
Der Manni hat die grünsten....


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2015)

Auf den Wunschzettel - ein kleinett,  agiles Zweitfahrzeug - alter Schwede...


----------



## supasini (2. April 2015)

Hamma!


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2015)

Hamma leider nitt! Aber wenn mers mal querluster in der Tube macht der Hörr auch mit ein paar Grenzen der Physik Bekanntschaft -
da wollen mers auch nitt mit Schoners an seiner Seite sitzen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. April 2015)

nene watt is nur aus dem jffr geworden.
nachdem sich andere nach und nach verabschiedet haben verlustiert der rest der on-man show zunehmend im videoblog dieser welt oder macht modenschau ...... wo bleiben die kernigen bachquerungen ? wo bleiben die abenteuer zwischen bachläufen und burgen ? wo bleiben die szenen mit mütze, google und holzstocklenker ?

ich muss weinen


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2015)

Tu nitt, Hubi, ich bin doch so weich jestrickt...nä,nö,nä... da hässte, getzt heul auch icke hier rum!
Neien, sei beruhischt - dett lass ich mir doch nitt nehmen ett nächste Perlchen vor den Noppen zu nehmen - _die Swist war Mist_ -
abber da hat ich ja bis hin zum Selbstversuch jewarnt... Karten rascheln, TourExplorer summen - die Hexenküche der Kleinst-WG
im KBU köchelt und tüfftelt! Stay direkt unn unverblötscht, der Pete (mit Tempo anne Schnute, hach...)


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

*2050 - datt Ende der KBU - eine Vision*...Erklärungen zu finden fiel schwer...nachdem der Nationalpark Eifel in taktischen Schritten
durch eine korumpierte Forstwirtschaft mit mafiösen Strukturen bis an die Tore Kölns vorgedrungen war trat drastischer Wandel ein...
der letzte Tropfen Benzin wurde an der Börse gehandelt, nur der Kerosinsee der Raffinerie vor den Toren Godorfs hatte noch Bestand.
Die Mountainbiker verliessen in Scharen die Euskirchener Börde, Kommern war abgebrannt (hö,hö)..Euskirchen geplündert!
Erstmals zeigten sich die über die Jahre zu unvorstellbarer Macht gekommenen neuen Warlords und Olligarchen:
*RANGERBARONE*! Über all die Jahre waren in den für die Öffentlichkeit gesperrten Bereichen des Parks Bestände geplündert worden
und fanden auf dem Schwarzmarkt neue Besitzer....Unter den neuen Machthabern tat sich einer mit besonderer Härte hervor:




Sie nannten ihn *MadMcPete*...ein Eisenbieger, ein Schweinhund vor dem Hörrn! Er herrschte mit eiserner




-ja genau- Faust! Nach der Ausweitung der gehassten 2 auf die 3-Meter-Regel hatten die meisten Biker die
Zeichen der Zeit erkannt...wer nicht floh wurde von den neuen Herren in die letzten Enklaven der Kohle gesteckt,




hier Hambach VII in einem der letzten Bilder übermittelt vor Zusammenbruch von WhatsNäpp....
Die Politik hatte bei vollen Taschen den Machtzuwachs unterschätz - die neuen Gebieter liessen die Hunde
von der Kette - Wachtürme waren die neuen Kathedralen der macht - hier der vom Schweinhund....




Riesige ROBOvester welche von der Rur bis vor die Ville der Erde alles abrangen was sich
zu Silber machen lies....




Danach war nichts mehr wie vorher - der Blick von der Ville gen Venn....




...die Griesmountains - kahl und öd' - der Kallmuther Berg noch ein Schatten seiner selbst.....




Nichts entging dem "Henker von Hengasch"....




Für die Hatz' auf die letzten Nomaden an Erft und Swiss wurde ein besonders perfides Gerät vom
Unterdrücker mit Hingabe genutzt: der *MANEATER*.....




...nicht umsonst stand auf den Walzen "GroundControl"...einmal vom Häscher rückling zu Boden gebracht
auf einer seiner zahlreichen Patrouillen....








hies ett für den armen Tropf meist direkt "*Häschen - in die Grube*!".....
*******Brizllburzllbrazzl***********************************
hier endet die Übertragung ausse Kristallkugel, Jott-sei-Dank hammers bis dahin noch paar Jahre!

Frohe Oschtern alle da draussen, und achtet schön auf Menschenfresser!
Stay prosper, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. April 2015)

Hahaha sehr geil ! Wenn da immer sowas rauskommt darfs jetzt öfter regenen 
Sach nich du hast dir auch son "eigentlich-kann-es-nichts-besser-ich-reds-mir-aber-ein-bike" gekauft ?


----------



## Pete04 (4. April 2015)

Soll ich dem "Abjebrannten" jetzt ernsthaft antworten ich hätt' ett im Kies jefunden?!
Hat Pop, schranzt und hoppelt wie Hulle - Feldhase iss datt neue Sternzeichen....


----------



## route61 (5. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... hoppelt wie Hulle ...




Musst wohl etwas Luft aus'n Reifen rauslassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2015)

jaja redet Euch den Kram nur schön....


----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2015)

Bertram, biste auch unter die Bäcker gegangen? 4-Uhr-Feedback, meine Hörrn...
In Kümmersch wohnt die Froschnmaus - packt Ostern ihr Jenörgel aus...
Frohet Osterfest, Mäusebande!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2015)

Frohe Eiersuche du Dauerlutscher


----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2015)

Nix schläscht enn österlichet Jeplänkel!...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2015)

drohst du mir ?


----------



## Enrgy (5. April 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> drohst du mir ?



ein fett-biker? da ist kommt doch nur viel luft....


----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> *2050 - datt Ende der KBU - eine Vision*...Erklärungen zu finden fiel schwer...nachdem der Nationalpark Eifel in taktischen Schritten
> durch eine korumpierte Forstwirtschaft mit mafiösen Strukturen bis an die Tore Kölns vorgedrungen war trat drastischer Wandel ein...
> der letzte Tropfen Benzin wurde an der Börse gehandelt, nur der Kerosinsee der Raffinerie vor den Toren Godorfs hatte noch Bestand.
> Die Mountainbiker verliessen in Scharen die Euskirchener Börde, Kommern war abgebrannt (hö,hö)..Euskirchen geplündert!
> ...



Post Scriptum: Niemals dätte mers he dem Hubäät irjendjett anne Botz klävve wulle - mir sinn mehr als stolz sing Histörsche kenne ze dürfe!
 (Formelle Richtigstellung mit Hosenrunterlass...)


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2015)

Vorsicht - die bilden auch Fahrschüler aus!


----------



## Dart (9. April 2015)

Pete, Du bist einfach einmalig . Mal wieder herzlich gelacht.


----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2015)

Quell der Inschpiration war der Tip vom Hubi:






Da musste doch ein Konter her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. April 2015)

Soderle, eine Abendrunde für kommenden Mittwoch.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15276


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2015)

Mit dem Kaffee vom König nebst Apfel im Bauch - herzlichst bedankt dafür! - stürzt sich die kleine, feine Tourenschmiede inne Berichttümelei (hier streikt -glaub' ich - auch ohne Verdi der Duden...) Raus inne Natur mit den Pfunden aus der Feierzeit - dick und moppelig
datt Spiegelbild kündet: da muttu watt tuen! Watt abber tun wenn datt Kerngeschäft dick iss? Erst mal über Widrischkeiten vonne
Natur scheuchen; Stellen, wo's der normale Mtb-Schlappen einfädelt und de Winzergenossenschaft 110 wählt um datt Geschöpf zu bergen...





De Ureinwohners vonne Ahr nennen die Stell' nur Porko del Dicko (~beleibtes Ringelschwanztier), de Eisdielenbesitzer Porco dio!(Meine Schweinescheisse...)
Schiefergedöns tritt irgendwie 45° ausse Mutti Erde, auffem Enduro denkt und schwitzt datt Menschenkind mit ...Fail!Fail!Fail! -
de Nada bei der Weihnachtsgans, da dreht mers de Lenkzentrale in Wunschrichtung und Nils Holgerson fliegt dahin wohin Nils
fliegen muss! Frouwens begleiteten den Trail, teils mit Hüft-Schiebe-Technik (topt E-Bike inne Klimabilanz um Welten!),
teils (andere 50%) in souveräner Bergnuff-Flösseltechnik....(vorstellbar wie ein negativer Wasserfall, nur schneller!)




Der Verfasser dieser Zeilen erspähte ein jefürtet Töurchen von 10-12 Bikecollegas&collesienen und klemmte sich auffem
rechten Kettenblatt dran - "tschuldijung, iss Winterspeck" - um sein Testosteron zu killen - vielleicht ging so ja auch watt
Speck vom Schlappen runter....End' vom Lied:




Grün isse Eifel - und die lieben mers ja wie Hulle!  Kleinet Wagnis - wie kommt der Mopps denn ausse Box? Voila...




Blatt und Schiefernstein werden zu Beiwerk, Treppen zum Geläuf... Mais, alors! Ett nahte schlichtwech DIE Gefahrenstelle;
"gefährliche Wegstrecke" - Hesekiel 25,17 - der Pfad der Gerechten...
 
„Der Pfad der Gerechten ist auf beiden Seiten gesäumt mit Freveleien der Selbstsüchtigen und der Tyrannei böser Männer. Gesegnet sei der, der im Namen der Barmherzigkeit und des guten Willens die Schwachen durch das Tal der Dunkelheit geleitet. Denn er ist der wahre Hüter seines Bruders und der Retter der verlorenen Kinder. Und da steht weiter: Ich will große Rachetaten an denen vollführen, die da versuchen meine Brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten, und mit Grimm werde ich sie strafen, dass sie erfahren sollen: Ich sei der Herr, wenn ich meine Rache an ihnen vollstreckt habe.“

Alter Schwede, Dank an Tarantino, da sind die Aussichten auf Erfolg doch eher überbewertet (Neien, nitt noch ein Grimli-Zitat...)...







Schaut beherrschbar aus, jedoch....




...ein beiläufiges Nasenbohren wird auf den gesegneten Trailmetern mit Schlupf geandet - der Trail hat ordentlich Fleisch gelassen
in den Niederschlägen der letzten Wochen wie auch der Ufertrail anfangs - die fahren wir keine 10 Jahre mehr!...
La Principessa inne Niederkunft - ein Wunderwerk wie grün Moos funzt! (darf zitiert werden, wird im Leben kein Gedichtanwärter...)




Nä, watt schrecklich! Da runter? Minigans 12 Routen für den ambitionierten Freestyle-Novizen...




Nä, watt schön! (Harte Copyrightkämpfe mit Eifelbarden stehen an....)...




Der "Freiwillije-von-Altenahr-Zicken-Zacken-Trail" in schönster Güte!




Nu, da muss mers zugegebenermassen hinkucken - einmal gefunden flutscht's abba wie Burda-Schnittbogen!
De Buben müssen aufrüsten  - Frouwens kennen zusehends keine Furcht mehr!




Heiligs Blechle! (Obwohl - mer fahren doch ohne!)....
Nachlese: Fat kann auch faken! Kuckst Du!




Nä, nä, nä!




Der Schummelbub hat Kontakt mit der Krüppeleiche zur Linken - Rampage 2016 somit geNullDingst!
Für de Trailehrlichkeit seien noch ein paar Fakten inne Binnengewässerareale nachgefügt;
Freilinger See; Einstiegsgeläuf: Die Pratzen von Mutti und Tochter Schwarzkittel eindeutig definierbar...




Doch! Da iss noch 19% Mwst. rechts neben dem Armagedon! Danach dem Sir-Hubi-off-Kümmersch ze Ihre
noch 'nen Bachlauf versucht....




Hatter noch geschafft, der Pete! - Aber wegen dem ollen Gepiepe vonne "Ich-lös-jetzt-ma'-aus" Kamera
hatter sich im Geläuf voll verschätzt - da musser mal bei Hubi und Manni noch inne Schule!
Stay tuned, erkennt Defizite, der Pete ...und raus nach draussen, Winterspeck hält nitt ewig!


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2015)

Fit for Fun, äh ne Fat for Fun. Bist jetzt ja auch breit bereift unterwegs!  Bergauf geht`s eher gemütlich voran, aber bergab macht so ne Fuhre richtig Spaß. Deine Offenbarung wirst aber erst beim nächsten Schnee bekommen.
Bei mir is momentan der Lack ab. Ich mach jetzt einen auf Silberpfeil. 80 gr. hat Dickmops schon abgenommen.


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2015)

Hattu gemessen? Beim "Umkippen" am Bhf Altenahr hat der Rahmen datt schon ordentlich geschunden...
De Wirtin konnte den ADS-Patientin mit Mühe bei Laune halten (eher Smarties statt Ouzo to go...)!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2015)

Ich weiss garnitt ob ich datt nur im "Schlafanzug" so begucken durfte; Bedenken mich bedecken...!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnitt ob ich datt nur im "Schlafanzug" so begucken durfte; Bedenken mich bedecken...!


Die Aussage iss so geheimsnisvoll datt ich 'se selber outen muss - wahrscheinlich auf datt "Nackisch-Bike" vom Jürgen betrieben -
die Ollen ett einst uns kundtun werden....


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2015)

Bei mir dauert das meist immer was länger, bis deine Texte meine Gehirnwindungen durchdrungen haben. Ich fühle mich dann manchmal so:


----------



## yogi71 (13. April 2015)

Wir hatten gestern auch ne schöne Runde.
Guckst Du
http://www.mtb-yogi.de/

Pete, Kaffee ist für Euch immer da, ab und zu auch ein Äpfelchen! ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2015)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Pete, Kaffee ist für Euch immer da, ab und zu auch ein Äpfelchen! ;-)


...und die Äpfelchen können auch von alten Zähnchen genuckelt werden, schön weich es war... Danke tön!

Fatte Randnotizen am Wegesrand...schön Platz gemacht für 2 wandernde Paare oberhalb vonne Burg Altenahr;
kommt der führende Wandersmann auf den Verfasser zu, sichtlich technisch bewegt..
Frage: "Darf ich mal an Ihren Reifen fassen?" 
Antwort (Da hat' ett mich aber widda geritten...): "Gerne, aber nur wenn ett Sie nitt erregt!" 
Hat sich sehr humorvoll gelöst, die Begegnung....

Die Krönung: Nette alte 80+ Dame tuckelt mit Rollator auffem Seilbahnparkplatz am Auto vorbei,
Seitenblick - Innehalten - "Booooaaaah!"......Hattu Worte! Dick hat Kick, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bei mir dauert das meist immer was länger, bis deine Texte meine Gehirnwindungen durchdrungen haben. Ich fühle mich dann manchmal so:


Jürgen, ich wollt's noch auf Gewinner ändern - hab' natürlich 10:02 durchgehört, soviel muss sein! Jetzt Trinitus....
Kommt direkt auffen MP3 und wird die Weckhymne wochentags für de Familisch...


----------



## yogi71 (14. April 2015)

Ich bin morgen leider raus, mich hat eine Erkältung erwischt. Ich lasse den Termin drin, sind ja zwei Mitfahrer da.


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2015)

**********LIVETICKER********SE REITEN WIEDER***********BERICHT FOLGT*********
Die kleine Trailküche dett kleinsten KBU-Appendix hat mal wieder was ausgespuckt: Ueßbachtal, querend bei Bad Bertrich,
hat bei Mündung in de Alf fast 49 Kilometer auffe Uhr und führt durch ruppig Geläuf - dafür simmers doch am Leben!
Schon am Einstieg hinter BB wurden Lügen verbreitet....




War nur'n Übersetzungsfehler: in NRW 1a! Inne EU-Baumerklärungsnovelle Rheinland-Pfalz ganz vorne mitschwimmt...




Ja - klar! Mit 'ner abwärts fallend dargestellten Eichel wäre auch datt Gefahrenpotential entschärft....
In den letzten Wochen hatten diverse Götters ihre Laubbläser um Bad Bertrich getestet, datt sollte Folgen haben...
Einstieg übers Erdenbachtal war Ehrensache, und Erdung gab's da satt weil der Bach steil nuff direkt zeigen wollte
wo er's oben herkam... Nahezu traditionell hat sich eingeschlichen sich erst mal deftig zu versemmeln;
der potentielle Topeinstieg endete an Leckstein und Ballerhütte....




...mal kurz geleckt und dann widder in de Hüh'.......mmmh....schmeckte nach Überläufer...
nach ersten göttlichen Blasopfern....




...ein Hint zum ersten Leckerli...




De Region nähert sich im Schongang dem menschlichen Körper - bei uns hammers schon KennKopf,
KennHand, KennDünnpfiff und KennHandy - aber hier halt allet watt langsamer....
Datt Tal zu erschliessen ett sich galt! Alors, Mesdames....




Methode Messieurs....




...eines von beiden hatte danach feuchtet Fußwerk, ett sei der Phantasie überlassen....
Nu ma tüchtig hoch Richtung Kliding, so'n Wasserfall braucht ja Höhe....




Da kanner abber, der Bach von und zu Kliding - mais, le resultat:







Die Great Falls of Kliding! Großet Naturkino - soweit wir datt vor den Schweissbäche vor de Augens noch sehen konnten!
Jedoch - ett war ja 'ne Stichexpedition in ein Seitental! Somit widda runter, Halleluja!








Wer jedoch de Aborigines für unsportlich hält - halt ein, halt ein!  Datt ganze Tal war von Slacklines jespickt,
wer hätte datt gedacht! Ehrensache, da liess mers sich nitt lumpen...




Turnvater Jan bei de Arbeit - mehr Vergnügen liess sich inne Kürze der Zeit auf dem gegebenen Material (~Fresse)
nitt manifestieren...Gezt abba zum Kerngeschäft; spassisch berschnaff...








Dann weiter Erdenbach bergnuff, meeting Queen of the Botterblömkes...




Den raffiniert inne "Gangway" verlegten Ast kann mers nur erahnen...
Mag abber nitt über de rauhen Hänge hinwegtäuschen - hier herrscht Eifel pur!




Jau, ein Tal muss tun watt ein Tal tuen muss - zu Tale gehen....
Im Fortverlauf fein eine Win/Win-Situation - ein Endurist hatte dem stillgelegten Pfädchen Leben eingehaucht...
(Endurist, ertappt auf Wanderweg, sacht inne Eifel immer: "Wir haben 'ne Kuh verloren!" Hö,hö....)




Innet traillusternde Auge fiel direkt die raffniert angelegte Baumjungbrut à-la-Streif - ein Glücksgriff!








Zwischendurch Fazit: Fühlt sich doch an wie Mutti Ahr! - Jau, da kommt Vertrautet vor...




Irgendeine Lay an irgendeinem Bachknick - danach unerwartet: Blütenfee! Großes Kino von Kirschblüten...




Danach erst mal ein herrlicher Sinkflug bis auffe Talsohle - der Motorist hatte immer noch fein "jespurt" - 
stellte sich Bachbett innen Wech - hooray!




...hupps, bloss nitt Aufschwimmen bei _den_ Stulpen.... Tal ging aus, Mickimaus...ein nitt gepflegter Weg
(im Idealfall werden Wanderwege ja in 'Schland regelmässig von bemühten Mtb'lern befahren, datt stellt
flächig sicher datt kein UnGrün die Wege zurückerobert, besser als jede Wandersohle datt kann...)
endet dann halt auch im Nix...nu galt ett sich den Folgen der 2-Meta-Regel zu stellen...
Jetzt ging's durch Bilbo Beutlings Auenwald...




Nitt spassig, ett Auenufer war Sediment und sog Biker jeder Colör innet Verderben -
ausserdem war 'ne extrem Aggro-Igel-Sorte im Angebot!




Assassinengilde - dauert ewig die loszuwerden! Die Brownies lieben Raceface und machen unvorbereitet
Handarbeit notwendig...Ein die Gattin hochunterhaltendes Igel-vonne-linke-anne-rechte-Pratze-un'-widda-zurück-Intermezzo
folgt...... Nu, ett gibt immer einen Gegenhang, der war trefflich' lang, extremst vom Baumgebläse befallen und wurde
auf Blutschwur nitt innet Protokoll aufgenommen...Schieben, Klettern, Nachfassen - die ganze Palette....
Auf dem querenden Grad war bei Maria Lämpchen an - recht so!




Pilgerweg kreuzt - gutes Zeichen! - dann mal ab zum Wegepaten abwärts ins Bachtal, nehmet den Winkelbach...
















Höllenritt! F-Way-Pate! Schienbeinbelebend - weil Brombeer und andere Stachelkräuter auch zeitig aufstehn'!
Selfie of Monsters & Men...




Nach punktaler Injektion schaut de Fee deutlich lustiger innen Focus als der WeichBiker - Brombeeren pflasterten ihren Weg....
War abber auch kein RotKreuzler inne Nähe um Nutzen zu schaffen...








Nu, scheint ja doch zu bespassen... Ein letztes Mal der Ueßbach Schmackes sammelt bevor er
Bad Bertrich quert...




...zum Finale mutiert der Verfasser noch zum Grottenolm, mehr geht nitt!




Roland Kaiser am Nachmittag um 4 Uhr mit Schunkelreimen liessen uns panisch aus
de Region flüchten; Bad Bertrich iss ZombieTown! Aber der Rest vom Ueßbach
sieht uns wieder, Kette rechts druff! Da bleiben ja noch paar Interpretations-KM;
der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

Mittelerde er gefunden hat in BB 
Er hoffentlich keinen Besucherstrom auslöst


----------



## Pete04 (17. April 2015)

No Fear, leven Hubät! Zombietown ~ Kurort Bad Bertrich produziert alles außer Nachahmern... Muss ein Gelenkschwerpunkt sein;
die Population inne Fußgängerzone wankte größtenteils auf "blauem Traum" vor sich hin wenn 'se nitt schon rollatorengestützt
den Silbersurfer machte....Fazit vom ganzen: Stunden ohne Motorenlärm, 25° in BB (pfffttt....), 1 Frau Hirsch, 1 Herr Hirsch, handvoll
Wuzzen ungezählt, 1 Feldhas', 1 Frettchen inne Böschung...die zum dahinsiechen verdammten alten Wege haben immer Potential,
und nirgendwo stellt sich die dienstleistende Brombeere mitte Cousine Brennessel mehr auf deine empfängnisbereite Wade ein
als auffem Singletrail - nur die doofen 2 Meter hammers nirgendwo gefunden... Statt au'm Sofa zu verrecken, schnapp' ett Bike,
kill weiße Flecken! LG, der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2015)

Ja, so einen Tag in BB muss ich auch noch verbringen. Mein ToDo-Liste ist schon wieder zu lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

Na auf jeden stehts in BB 1:0 für dich, hatte ich diesjahr auch auffe Agenda.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

Zwei doofe.....


----------



## jmr-biking (17. April 2015)

Jo!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


>


 

Jetzt erkenne ich auch den grund warum ihr Euch alle son Schlauchboot-Bike kauft ..... IHR NICHTSCHWIMMER !
Macht doch wenigstens mal das Seepferdchen, schont die Bikekasse für wirklich sinvolle Geräte


----------



## Pete04 (17. April 2015)

Reuschper - die Jefahr des Auschwimmens sich füsikalisch für den Köter nitt stellt!
Ein Urlaubsfoto vonne Adria auf geheimen Kanälen zugespielt wurde...




Käpt'n, mein Käpt'n! ....ich hab' datt Pic noch nitt ganz verkraftet - fährt's mit Biogas?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2015)

...mist erwischt !


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2015)




----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Mittelerde er gefunden hat in BB
> Er hoffentlich keinen Besucherstrom auslöst


Yep - abber paar Flußkilometer bergabwärts! Kuckst Du:




Ein starker Vitamin-E-Mangel am Saisonstart präsent war - also E einfahren; prädestiniert war de *E*hrbachklamm im Hunsrück als Vitaminspender... Kinners müssen anne Luft und mit Hobby infiltriet werden, sonst wird nix draus - hier mal 'ne ziemlich ordentliche
Anfangsexpertise...




Na, ett kreuzt doch schon vortrefflich... Am Wegesrand...




Herren? Abber da bitte nich, iss ein intaktes Bachtal! Datt Füllen zu schulen ett galt mit Sicherung...




...Schiebung ein beseeltes Gut ist - ett schärft des Bikers Kontakt zum treuen Zossen....








Fein, fein! Ein kurzer Bilderreigen auf welche Gala mers gefasst sein durfte...Natürlich pürlich:















Kurzet Zwischenfake - ein Reh, ein Reh!




...weiter inne Naturvorzeigeserie....











Sauengeil! Kleinet Technikensembel...




Die haben's druff, die Meinen! Genug - datt Tal wird belebt durch eine große Zahl tragender Frouwens -
Damens, die auf Schemel starren - Rahmenwuchtende Ladys - im Lokaldialekt: De Wuchtbrummen!!!








Aber an teutonischem Hanggeläuf der Zossen eine energische Hand braucht -
so kommt watt kommen muss...




Versenkt aus 5 Meter Höhe datt treue Bike inne Schlucht! Wertschätzung ett noch zu steigern gilt!
Hach! Manche Werte bleiben, andere kehren immer wieder wie inne Landmode...Man(n) trägt wieder Stevens....




Mit Herzblut - da wird nix fallengelassen... Jau, datt geilste Mittelerde in naher Umgebung watt mers kennen!
Normalerweise dett Samstags 'ne Schnappsidee - aber Schnapps kann auch mal auf der Gewinnerseite stehen!
Gefühlte 6 Wandergruppen, davon 1x Mufflon freundlichst gegrüßt - 1 alternative Mühlenbesatzung herzlichst schätzen gelernt...
(Dialogauszug: "Iss ja nitt viel los!?" - Antwort vom Wirt: "Iss doch nitt verkehrt!") - ja abber hallo geerdet!
Dem Wassergeflössel des Herrn Hubert ett Vorsprung zu gewinnen galt - mit ordentlich Freud' dabei, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2015)

Sehr fein 
Herrlich welch Kleinode doch ganz na an der Heimat zu finden sind oder ?
Wer will da nach Riva, Finale oder Whistler ?


----------



## Pete04 (19. April 2015)

Isch muss Doktor, Sir Hubi - an der einen Jesichtshälfte muss sich watt von mir trennen! Mer soll ja auch im Eigenheim kein Widderwööt jeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2015)

Für mooooooorgän
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15276


----------



## sinux (21. April 2015)

Ob des tollen Wetters, bin auch schon heute unterwäx. Wer Lust hat, starte um 1800 bei mir zuhause.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2015)

@yogi71 Watt war denn Sontach ? Knie schlapp gemacht ?

Achtung: Mittwochs gammeln dreckige Hunde im Wald herum !


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2015)

Neee Knie ist wieder fit. Aber ich war die letzte Woche erkältet und bin Sonntag leicht und gemütlich durch die Heimat geradelt!

Ich mag dreckige Hunde am Mittwoch im Wald! Vielleicht sieht man sich!


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2015)

Feinstet Trailwetter, de Hals noch jeschwollen wegen de versäumte Hubertusjagd...Raus innet Grüne!
Schon beim Parken - aussem Stand - der Schelm sein Tages-Mantra fand....Kuckst Du:





...und ett zeichnete sich ab: die Grundeinstellung der Ahrtalbesucherschaft: grundwech positiv!
Schlüsselstelle: mitten im Langfigtal round about 30 niederländische Senioren der Geh-isch-nitt-dann-schieb-du-mich-Class; Alarma!
Mitnichten! MitNeffen! Mit eigenem...




Schäfer!!! Noch 30 Meter entfernt wurde die ziellos dahinwuselnde Truppe von einem begleitenden Alphatierchen mit Trillerpfeife
davon in Kenntnis jesetzt den Damm zu räumen - le Resultat: Die wandernden Oranjejüngers bildeten ein blitzsauberet Spalier
und liessen die im Schongang pedalierenden Mtbler unter anspornendem Applaus passieren..... WOAH! Wie geil war datt denn!
De Tränen nahe war ich bereit den positivsten Wegbegleitern von allen allet zu verzeihen - vielleicht wollte Frank Rijkaard 2010 mit
Tante Käthe nur spielen....




Nu, halt - die Begeisterungscrew war damals schon nitt mer auffem Platz, daher nitt übertreiben....
Wie immer unter de Woche, anne Tage von geschlossener Gastro iss Ahrtal Schöpferstimmung, ganz reduziert um Wanderer,
Motofiezen und Massenlärm, die Wege frei entspannt....




Allet Grün quasi zum Reinbeissen, ein Birkenblatt-Taubnessel-Salätchen schein plötzlich schmackhafte Alternative...
Und Eifel iss Vielfalt, kann auch Amazonasambiente! Gefühlter Noosie an Moosie.....




 Dick kann auch über Dick! That's the Trick! Nah drann lauert datt 23-Serps-Monster...




Wanderer im offenen Vollzuch druff - daher nur kleinet Warm-Mach-Kino...mer woll'n ja alle leben!








...nomma anne These gebastelt datt Dicke über alles wech kommen...




...fühlt sich vonne Lenkzentrale einfach eigen an, der Pumpelschlappen anne Vorderfront
sacht irgendwie: lass mich ma machen, im Ernstfall sach isch Bescheid!
Davon unbeeindruckt mäandert de Gute von dannen....




...de rien...bejaht vonne Guten ein Aufstieg wurd' - Halleluja!




...Race, mmmhh - schon nach kurzer Zeit zog Dickie Darko seine Schauerfresse...




Ruhig, Schwarzer, ruhig! Ein ordentlich gebeutelter Ziehwech auffem Weg zum Olymp;
mer lustert dämmelnd mal links und rechts - und plötzlich hat der Biker eine Mission......




Praise the Lord!  Unglaublich watt für Gesteinsbilder den Weg säumten...aber das war'n Treffer, hat mich sehr bereichert!
Lasst mich an DEM Heiligen Berg noch watt wühlen dann finde ich den 4. Heiligen Könisch!!! Hochbeseelt ging ett weiter Richtung
Zeitnahmeturm vom White-Dot-Trail....Selfie an Jebälk.....




Blick vonne Zeitnahme Richtung Wachtberg und SevenHills - da waren mers doch in deutlich klarerem Geläuf ungerwechs...




...abba Baumgrün zum Reinbeissen, wartet's ab, in einer Woche iss widder allet dicht!
...Zeitnahme....




...im Vordergrund einer der zunehmend präsenten Blind-Biker... Die sehn' nix, die können nix, nur Ihren Scheiss inne Natur hinterlassen
'se vortrefflich - warum muss da oben bei Mülldose inne 20m entfernten Hütte enn Riegelkondom rumfliegen.......kapier' wer will!...
Jedoch, zum Spasse simmer da! Unentschiedenheit nach 50 Meters Geschnupper in unsere alte Trailikone, auf dichtem Blattwerk durch
den Ilex fliegend - Geschichte! Wird nimmer gepflecht geschweige denn gepflügt....Abbä: (Fanfarenstoss) vonne Trailfee entdeckt..
The Pink Dot Trail! (Muschi iss jetzt scheinbar regionsübergreifend...)




Kurze Einschätzung vonne Line...Hasta la vista, Ilex pflasterten ihren Wech....ein Suchbild...








Ilex accomplished! Pellenpressen anne Katzley....




Im finalen Sinkflug de Gute sich für die Kampflinie entscheidet (anne Kamera rummfummel, fokussieren, denken...(~reusper: toller Po!)




Heilig's Blechle, lassen mers uns all ordentlich ins Benehmen setzen mit den "Mit-Usern" im Geläuf,
Ahrtal iss Creme-de-la-Creme! Stay tuned, wartet de Bremsen, der Pete! Und tackert RiegelHüllenWegwerfer
an Fichten, datt mögen die Raben....


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2015)

Feine Tour, muss auch wieder mal dahin!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2015)

Erhabener, datt wäre doch unsere Tour gewesen! Hat der Pete sich aber Dienstag um 8.10 h entschieden 'nen Tach frei zu machen;
insofern war ett ein Meilenstein an Spontanität....


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2015)

Für die ImmerKeineZeitZuvielHaber hier noch eine Option... 




Da liegen die brachen Sekunden versteckt... Immer schön auf's Bauchgefühl hörend, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2015)

Sie LIEBEN unsere Lederhosen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (28. April 2015)

Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer heute. Das Wetter perfekt genutzt, auch wenn es am Ende frisch wurde.


----------



## sinux (29. April 2015)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dank an meine beiden Mitfahrer heute. Das Wetter perfekt genutzt, auch wenn es am Ende frisch wurde.


 
bin erst jetzt wieder aufgetaut - wird Zeit, dass der Mai kommt


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2015)

Mann kommt mit eindeutiger Absicht annet Bett im Schlafzimmer; *Sie*, schlaftrunken, um Gedanken ranunkelnd:"Wie?" - "Watt?"* Er*: "Wupper!"
30 Minuten später iss datt Blag inne Schule und datt Shuttle im Ausfahren aussem Hof - kannet Schöneres geben? Mir denken: NEIN!!!
Start vom Ganzen, der taumelnde Tumbling darf latürnich glauben datt die Wupper die auch Wipper wird im Biergartenbereich eines Gasthofes
entspringt... (dann entspräng' der Rhein beim Päffgen am Dom....)....




OK, zertifiziert...Als alles aussem Shuttle raus war fehlte nur noch der good ol' Trailguide - der Garmin war nirgends aufzufinden...
Hasse keine Chance, dann nutz' se'! Aber directamente mal mit einem fabelhaften Verfahrer begonnen....




Hier noch souverän, danach naht der "Ansitz" der Erkenntnis...




...hier herschen nur noch Has' und Reh, am Besten iss: nous retournée (retournons; lass datt den Hasen reimen...)
Rasch erreicht: de Basis vonne Brucher Talsperre, ein mannig Bollwerk vor dem Hörrn...




Da kam' im Tal schon ordentlich Wupper rüber...




...bin dreimal rüber und zurück - über de' Wupper gehen iss keine verbriefte Nahtoderfahrung....
Projekt:




Alternativen:







Und bisschen Jakobswech kam auch noch mit dabei - mangels Compagnero Garmin die Qual der Wahl gedrittelt und berschnapp....
Ett Paarungverhalten beim Bergischen Volk spielt sich mittlerweile offenbar ausschliesslich auffe Straße ab....




Abschleppzone - näh, watt peinlich! Abbä wenn enn jantzer Menschenschlach so tickt soll sich de Kölner Bucht in Tolleranz üben!
Mündet ja auch in fruchtreichem Muttergefieders, kuck ma'!




Bei 10 habbich aufjehört zu zählen weil Handschuhfingers ausgingen - abber datt alleinerziehend, tiefsten Reschpekt!!!
Kontrovers erscheint datt Privatsphäre im Wuppertal quasi in Beton jemeisselt iss...




Iss ja auch keine Klingel dran', mir sinn ja schon wech....
Schönett Zeusch links und rechts folgte, dafür war'n mers doch vor Ort!








Auenwälder! Abber auch Betonröhren mussten dran glauben, der "Allwissende" lag' ja sicher auffe Heckablage vom Shuttle!




Die "Hyanzinthe" dett Wuppertals...




Äujelsche offen halten - die wachsen in den Sumpfgebieten größer als so mancher Baummarktspross!
Selbst trefflich kleine Zuflussbächlein lassen sich meisterlich dilletieren...




Vom Berge er kam', nitt aus der Blätterflucht darunter! Auch Höckerlinien 'se haben - nitt vom Onkel Adi - 100% Bio!




Allerhand Industrie war auf die Wupper angewiesen (inne Steuererklärung immer 'de Wipper, tat vermutlich weniger kosten...),
hier mal ein ordentlich' Zugeläuf vom Hammerwerk...




Nache Ankunft in Wipperführt steht der Entschluss - uns iss viel zuviel entgagen, anderes Bachufer bergnuff terug!




Wie im Venn, nur ohne Stausee! Gentleman, start your engines...




Buppel, buppel, huppel - da iss breiter Reifen einfach nur "place to be"!
Einfädeln am Waldesrand wie in Austria....




Päusken an Wupper, einfach nur Landschaft...




Für den, der mag: auch mit süß-sauer, Rhabarber-Foundation accomplished....




Hmm - da isse süß, die Wupper! Der Standardreisende ett nitt wissen kann, abber die Tourismusverbände
hauen sich ordentlich rein.... Kuck ma' Schnitzwerch:




Ja, wenn die vorn und hinten noch watt wegsäbeln: für mich datt Gebiet mit Zukunft!
Auffem Wech zur Lingesseetalsperre: ein Plagiat zum Hasselbachgraben se haben...




No Mäns Land ebenfalls - erschauert vor den HauMichBrüdern...




Lingetalsperre, unkommentiert...




Grün schiesst schon, Seeniveau deutlicn drüber... Hätten mers doch dem Trailcheffe vom Aggertal geglaubt,
der hat die Wupper in Ei gemeisselt!...





Näh, der Koch kannte den Wegverlauf! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. April 2015)

Mein Frauchen sagt ja auch immer, dass ich ohne den digitalen Kompass am Bike total aufgeschmissen wäre. Manchmal hat se sogar Recht damit.  Dat Wasserquintett mit den fünf Wasserpfeifen war bestimmt auch ganz nett. Bioköcker sind ja schön und gut, aber nachwachsen tun die auch nit mehr. Nit alles wat Bio is, is auch gut. Aber am Ende jeder Betonröhre is auch Licht. Glaub mir dat, ich hab schon viele Röhren auf Betontrails gesehen und bin dabei noch nie über die Wupper gegangen, äh gefahren. Un sach dem Koch mal, er soll dat nächste Mal die Portion etwas großzügiger gestalten. Dat Bio-Rührei is ja für den hohlen Zahn.


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2015)

...hatte die nitt gebrauchten Modelliermassen schon weggefressen, Jürgen! Sozusagen "reduzierter" Kartenausschnitt!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2015)

Zum 1. Mai mal Tourenbericht der etwas anderen Art; Thematik: Pütt & Pille; oder: Allet um den Pollacken- & Proletenclub und 'ne ordentliche Gabe Ruhrpott druff. Organisiert vom Thomas~Seelrider traffen sich anne Hauptpost Gelsenkirchen die Bikecompagneros Thomas mitte Tochter,
Jörg und Anja, der Micha unne federkielschwingende Pete, pünktlich vereinjetrimmt um 10.04 h. Hier wartete Urgestein Oli mit 28er Citybike
bewaffnet für die bikejeführte "Mythos-Tour" rund um allet watt den Schalker so ursprünglich ausmacht und jeschichtlich juckt....
Die Tour war für 4 Stunden veranschlagt, da war die Erwartung groß...also appi:
Erster! Von daher erst ma Flaggenappell in neutraler Parkzone bis der Rest vom Rudel einfliescht....








Grube Consolidation (schicket Jugendstilmalochergebäude!) - de Wurzel von allem watt mer so als Gelsenkirchen und erst recht Schalke
ansehen muss, ohne Knappen könnten mers heut' keine Buden schiessen (unn auch kassieren....ja,ja..)
Im Stadtwappen ganz klar: Hammer unn Schlegel, der Bundesaddi, ett Pferd?!.....




...neien - ett ist ein Grubenpferd! Grundlage für diverse Bergmannsausreden (~vom Pferd erzählen, jaja..) und nitt für Bergmannssauerbraten
wie der Dumpfling fragte... Ha, Oli kurz aussem Konzept....Weiter gings, Glück-auf-Kampfbahn mitte schönsten AB-Abfahrt der Welt
und marodierendem Tross (links Oli, der Hühne - hatt uns teils mit heftigem Antritt zum nächsten Ziel schön jefordert...)




Jetz' wurd's geistlich (bekanntlich iss Schalke ja auch Religion...)











Pfarrer Mattauch (sehr netter Kirchenmann vor dem Hörrn!) hat uns extra dem-Herrn-seine-Kirch-St.Joseph aufgeschlossen;
da wird vor jedem Heimspiel ein Altar vor de Kirch jestellt; kommen tuen se alle: segenssuchende Gästefans, Touristen, Entwurzelte -
Riesenlebenserfahrung. Fenster: Der heilige Aloisius von Gonzaga - weltweit ett einzige Kirchenfenster mit 'ner Pille drin und fußballschuh-
tragendem Schutzheiligen - enn Krachertje! Helm natürlich runter inne Kirch' - Pastor sachte: gerne morjen vorm Spiel nochma
Segen holen - toller Mann! Um dem Oli nitt inne Parade zu fahren werd' ich nix weiter schreiben - für jeden Interessierten iss die Tour
mehr als Bereicherung; unn ma ehrlich: welcher Traditionsverein kann schon 'ne Biketour um seine Heiligtümers vonne Fansupporters
anbieten! Herzlichst dem Oli jedankt, der hat uns ordentlich beseelt! Tumma kucken, die Biker sinn schon Pressestars!

https://www.facebook.com/1990553769...0.1430595740./425899714255283/?type=1&theater

Danach wurde geshuttelt und der Biketross gen Duisburg Innenhafen verschifft....Hier hatte Thomas anne Stätte seiner Geburt eine
formidable Tour zusammengestrickt; historische Gebäude (Duisburg hatte als Hafen im Krieg ordentlich Zuwendung vonne Allierten bekommen,
bevorzugt ausse Luft und nitt als Briefbombe...) und bauliche Besonderheiten fein eingepflegt! Hier sind nitt viele Bilder entstanden;
ett mag der Homogenität der Truppe geschuldet sein datt wir nahezu immer in Bewegung waren; Peloton am Rurufer, noch locker....




La Destinatione: Landschaftpark Duisburg Nord...Industrieruine mit viel Wehmut für eine vergangene Epoche unter Vollbeschäftigung;
Hammerdenkmäler....zwischen den Überresten der zweiten Maidemo des Tages (immer weiter druff, Kumpels, niemals verkehrt!)
lauerte die füssisch nächste Herausforderung: "El Torre" - Hochofen inmitten belassener Industriedenkmäler, die 24-Stündler von
Duisburg kennen datt bei fantastischer Beleuchtung als Jesamtkunstwerk:




Erstbesteigung war Pflicht! Als Resultat - am hellichten Tage, mitten in Duisburg, umgeben von Hunderten Verdijüngern - ergab sich datt
"jüngste Wunder von Duisburg"! 6 Bikes, 5 ZauberInnen, 1 solides Fahrradschloss, 1 Kinderfahrradschlössschen (pink!!!) - lasset die Spiele
beginnnen...Schlag den Raab in Duisburg:




Ett Resultat nach 5 Köchen am Herd:




Der *Duisburger-Bike-Festmeter*: ein Klafter an Bikepack watt Versenders unsinniget Gedanken inne Hirnhälften spülen wird
á-la: "Bestell doch mit'm Nachbarn!"... Ventilnippel waren verschlungen, Risebars verwickelt - selbst der oststaatliche Wandermetallsammler wäre vor Zugriff nach St. Joseph gepilgert! Ein Stilleben im Landschaftspark... nu abba nuff auf datt Türmsken:




Hammerhai, aus wievielen Zutaten die damals den Stahl jeklöppelt haben, die Vorratsfächer erinnern anne chinesische Naturapotheke...
Aus dem Setzkasten 6 aus 49 musste dett arme Kranführerlein den Readymix für den Ofen zusammensemmeln, Reschpekt!
Die Aussicht vom Kohleofen: Heringspreise in Cuxhaven und den Seehofer beim Autowaschen konnten mers mit blosem Auge erkennen,
der Rest sei eurer Fantasie überlassen....Ruhrufer hinne war locker, abba auffem Rückwech...

...formierte sich auffe Gegenseite schon der legendäre "Belgische Kreisel" unter Wegesbreitenvollausnutzung....




...Holla, die Waldfee! Kampfformation! Pic vom kurzfristigen Ausreisser, Sekunden später vom Peloton jeschluckt mit Haut und Haar!
Nach dem formidablen Toürchen vom Thomas endete die Tour im Duisburger Innenhafen - Augen auf beim U-Boot-Kauf!
Hier lag "Roter Oktober" vor Anker - bei der Anzahl an bierzapfender Gastro tät ich auch keinen besseren Schlupfwinkel kennen...




Daraufhin teilte sich datt Bündnis bis zum nächsten Morgen, einige schliefen zu Hause, einige im Wohnmobil, andere unter Brücken und bei
de Bahnhofsmission..
****ticki-tacka, ticka-tacka********Sonntach, 2.5.2015, 10.04 h*********
Treffen am nächsten Morgen, Zeche Ewald im sonnigen Herten, Kultstätte:




Watt monumentale Trümmers...Aber nitt dem Gebrauchtstahlpreis datt Augenmerk galt (48er Maulschlüssel sinn eher rar im Bikerucksack...),
sondern den Hinterlassenschaften der Maulwürfe - ähem - Berschleut'! Halde Hoheward erstma' knacken.... Ett Ziel: De Sonnenuhr....




So'n Pech - datt Ding wurd' gerade neu eingespeicht - wahrscheinlich auf Sommerzeit!... Aber den Mount-Everest-of-Herten hammers
ja nur zum Schein bebiked - lasset die Spiele beginnen! Auffem Vorpeak mit Windrad de Locals ein vortrefflich Geläuf gezimmert haben...
der Jörg beim Eintritt inne Atmosphäre - unknown -




Ett wankt Jebüsch, sich Steine regen...




...ein Stunt-Beck pflüscht dem Tal entgegen!




De Damen liessen sich nitt Lumpen - und schmissen talwärts ihre Zumpen!







Halt ein! Zumpen >= Bike, Schemel, Mähre, Zosse, Dämmelkarkasse - also nix ferkeliges! Rein vom Schwein! Koscher!
Wenn aus einem Kompendium aus Enduristi, All-Berges-Fahrerlie und sonstigen Bikeinteressierten datt Resume einet Tages
auffe Halde lautet: ...hier geht's definitiv nomma hin!...dann möge datt zu denken geben - die Zufahrtspiste hat geschmeidig
Anstieg (der Endurist quatscht durch beim nuff) und die Locals haben datt Terrain für unsereiner zu einer Mission geshaped!
(*Anliegen §*: ...wenn dahin dann mit frohem Herzen abba ordentlich Reschpekt für die Ortsfraktion - die haben's grad mitte Stadt
nitt leicht und diverse Flatterbändli künden von höchstauthorisiertem, spaßverbremsten Ordnungstätigkeiten - erst Honoration...
(Wanderfreund grüssen...), dann Gravitation! (spassig bergnab, sooft mers kann...)

****ticki-tacka, ticki-tacka*****hier sollte der Nitt-04er ausblenden, nimmet als Geschenk odder Give-away, getzt wird speziell****

Pünktlich um 13.04 h - der Bekenner weiss umme komische Uhrzeiten - traf der Tross auf D4, Willy-Brand-Allee ein und parkte
auswärtsorientiert nahe am Fluchtwech nachem Spiel. Ein marodierender, sehr ostländischer "Fahrrad-Ford-Transit" Argwohn erregte;
daraufhin Wagenburg gebildet.... Rein inne Halle...da hatte der Thomas mal 'ne kleine Einlage vorbereitet damit der Pete nitt weiss
wo er iss....




Huch! Fahnen! Tausende von Menschen! Berschmannsbegeisterte! Die Simulation ging noch weiter....




Bombenchoreo!!!  Von nemm 1:2 auf 3:2 hat die Mannschaft jezeischt datt se verstanden hatt wo der Bartel den Most holt;
bei UNS Fans. (Punkt) Aber weil nur der kleine (nennen wir DEN mal so) Wurstpellen-Clemens den Anspruch hegt mit seinem Hacke-Igel-Imperium am Promi-Stammtisch ganz vorne zu stehen mit akkreditierten Steuerhinterziehern und nördlich wohnendem Gesocks
und als einziger den Gong noch nitt gehört hatt - komisch, als bestellter  Vorstandsvorsitzender bisse doch eigentlich der Mission
der Mitglieder verpflichtet - gab's inne Donnerhalle noch ordentlich Gong für den einzigen Nixversteher des Nachmittags...
...und da sagt DER noch vollkommen unge-be-rührt dem Pressemob: "Die Mannschaft brauchte diese Botschaft!"
Tönnies, ich weiß, wo dein Würstchen hängt!

End' vom Lied: Ein großartiges Event mit Kumpels vonne selben Farben - nix geht größer! ...und die Halde hat Bikes verdient!

PS: Der Micha sagt meine Pics lassen sich nitt vergrößern oder kopieren - da nimm ich gern' Hilfe in Anspruch im Forum,
dafür fahren mers doch raus und machen se!  Kann ich da irgendwo ein Häkchen entfernen oder Ähnliches? Help!

To whom it may concern: Bitte jetzt kein Fanzine für irgendwelche irgendwo anders da draussen rumstromernde Clubs raushauen;
formuliert Euch - mit gerüttet Respekt für Euch und den Bergmann - einfach mal selbst - Tastatur hoch und los! Isso, Alter, isso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seelrider (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Pete,
Wow, wow, was für eine Zusammenfassung der 2 Tage. Ich bin platt. Meine Erinnerung in zwanzig Jahren, an mein 30. Jahr auf dem MTB im Jahr 2015, wird das Erlebnis im Pott mit euch und dein Reisebericht dazu sein. 
Dafür herzlichen Dank
Glückauf
Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2015)

Nich dafür, Thomas, nich dafür! Der Oli hat uns alle beseelt - und watte Natur angeht: ja, ett gibt wieder Wölfe in Deutschland!
Bei de socalled "Abendgespräche" in Duisburg war ich mir mit Micha einig datt sich die letzten Kilometer nach gefühltem 250x Auf- und Absteigen auffem Rahmen so anfühlten als wär'n mers mit blankem Popo auf Vierkantstahl rumgeeiert! Always look on the bright side of life,
der Pete! Der mit dem Wolf ritt....


----------



## Dart (4. Mai 2015)

Danke Pete ,

das waren wirklich zwei top Tage. Vor allem bei der Orga und den Mitfahrern. Der Ruhrpott ist noch die eine oder andere Reise wert.


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2015)

Top Bericht, da hat der Seelrider mal wieder ganz tolle Vorarbeit geleistet! Daumen hoch dafür!

bis bald
C.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Top Bericht, da hat der Seelrider mal wieder ganz tolle Vorarbeit geleistet! Daumen hoch dafür!
> 
> bis bald
> C.


Für den Hörrn Müller hat der Micha auch die finale Treppe entdeckt - da mögen die 2 ma kommunizieren! Ein Wegetipp - am WE ein geflügeltett
Wort: "Kein Winterdienst!" - iss die total sichere Anmache: Geh ma kucken! Die Ruhrpottvariante:




...ett Selbe in Grün! Natürlich sinn Halden irgendwann nitt mehr Rollatorenfähig! Natürlich geht's hinter der Urfttalsperre für de oranje Gazelle
zu steil bergnapp! Wir sind Biker! MOUNTAINBIKER! So'n amtlichet Plakettchen kann also nur Herausforderung sein hinter dem Verbot mal
zu sondieren ob da eine Obrigkeit nitt mal wieder Sockenschuss erlitten hat! Rein mit Euch genau da....Jau, im Zweifelsfall tun mers uns weh,
aber da mögen unsere Schienbeine von künden! Stay tuned, haut euch hinter de Schilders, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2015)

Haste gesehn von wem das Schild ist ?
Bahn und Gleichbetriebe !
Fahr ruhig weiter, dann kommt vielleicht TakkaTakkaTuffTuf und du bist dein eigener Kunde


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2015)

Die Gleise sinn längst in Rumänien, leven Hubäät! Vor den Zechenanlagen schrecken se noch zurück,
aber allet nur eine Frage des Stahlpreises....


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2015)

Kinners, heute ne schöne Abendrunde bei herlichem Sonnenschein, war das schön. Von zuhause zum Hartdwald, Steinbach, dicke Tönnes, Eicherscheid, Nöthener Tannen, BAM, Friedwald, Hardtwald.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2015)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Kinners, heute ne schöne Abendrunde bei herlichem Sonnenschein, war das schön. Von zuhause zum Hartdwald, Steinbach, dicke Tönnes, Eicherscheid, Nöthener Tannen, BAM, Friedwald, Hardtwald.


Eine feine yogibär-Tour würde ich auch gerne mal wieder, im Laufe des Wonnemonats, mitfahren. Geb doch bitte mal "Laut", wenn es da was schönes gibt.
Nur nicht dieses WE, bin Samstag beim Gäsbock.


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2015)

Die Damen heute im Hunsrück unterwegs waren - jedenfalls mit Pics!
Schneller als die Cam anne "Todeskreuzung"...





FolgePic - nönönö, datt riecht!




Beste Jenesungswünsche anne Brachialbikerin, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2015)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiii, das schöne Rad! 

Heute auch wieder eine Abendrunde, jemand dabei. Start zwischen 17 und 17.30 Uhr


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

...und datt bei so schönem Wetta! Schwager hat frei, Papa mit Herzklabaster im Spital...mehr contra geht kaum....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

Gebt der Jugend mal ein Like, mer wolln' se schliesslich bei der Stange - also am Dämpfer -halten!




Sehr fruchtig, datt Pic kann man schon fast riechen...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

Süßes Dickes kann latürnich auch Nachteile haben...Kuck ma:


...am Ende schlägt Technik doch Körperbau, Jott sei Dank!


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2015)

* Lisa Stansfield, Wald, 1000Hm cooler Typ..... *

Was ergeben Lisa Stansfield, Sonne, Wald, 1100Hm, cooler Typ (ich natürlich ;-) ), Natur, Eichhörnchen, 65km und Fuchs zusammen?

Na klar eine schöne Hausrunde durch die Nordeifel mit vielen Bergen.
Lisa Stansfield im Ohr, Füchse auf dem Weg, Eichhörnchen am Baum, cooler Biker (ich) auf dem Rad und dann noch Sonne.



War das wieder schön.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2015)

Natur iss ja dem Hörrn-sei-Dank nitt käuflich! Dem Text entnehm ich datt ett leider im Singlemodus stattfand - aber bei Pic-Reinstellen vor 8 Minuten kann selbst im sonnig beleuchteten Euskirchen de Sonne nitt mehr Tätigkeit nachgewiesen haben....
Aber Dich hattet erleuchtet und damit Mission accomplished!

Die Lisa hat aber meanwhile sicher betreutes Wohnen, an der Lieser könnt' mers sich zeitaktuell eher finden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2015)

Lisa Stansfield und cool ? Passt nich !
Bisher war das immer noch Musik für "im-sitzen-pinkler"


----------



## yogi71 (8. Mai 2015)

Ach das aktuelle Album finde ich Klasse! Ich bin "im-sitzen-pinkler"


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lisa Stansfield und cool ? Passt nich !
> Bisher war das immer noch Musik für "im-sitzen-pinkler"


Sag ich doch auch immer...der gemeine Eifler kennt kein Klo, nur ne (Sitz-)schüssel, in die er seinen Ar...bergrunter hängt. Und wenn dabei noch ein Nebenprodukt "abfällt" um so besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2015)

Sei es wie es will...WIR sind ehrliche ( von der eifler Höhensonne gegerbte ) Häute und brauchen kein "Mehr Schein als Sein" 
Da rutscht man dann auch schonmal auf der Klobrille rum, aber Lisa Stansfield is was für rosa Polohemdchen mit hochgestelltem Kragen, kütt mir net inne Tüte  !!!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2015)

...odder anne Fott!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2015)

... un da passt schon ne Menge ran


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2015)

Keine Fotos bitte - mehr als 3x blitzdingsen geht auffe Gesundheit! Vorschlag akzeptiert!


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2015)

Diesmal ohne Musik für die Träger von rosa Polohemdchen mit hochgestelltem Kragen. 
Guckst Du


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2015)

Hier du Lisa-fetischist, is der Trail am Dicken toni wieder frei ? War doch zu mit geäst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2015)

Nee leider nicht, da liegt immer noch alles kreuz und quer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2015)

Ahso dachte nur weil dein Track da her geht


----------



## yogi71 (11. Mai 2015)

Bin ja auch daher gefahren! Hatte ja ein bisschen Hoffnung, das endlich aufgeräumt wurde. War aber nix, einmal tragen und zweimal vorbeischlängeln!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2015)

Geht ja noch !


----------



## yogi71 (13. Mai 2015)

*Abendrunde Richtung Ville*

Heute sollte es eine flache Runde geben, was gibt es da Besseres als Richtung Ville zu fahren. So zog es mich an der Erft entlang Richtung Erftstadt-Bliesheim, dort hoch in die Ville. Es ging nur über Waldautobahn Richtung Heider Bergsee,






 Wasserturm, Birkhof, Gut Londorf, Swister Turm 






und wieder heim. Wetter war zum fahren perfekt.

Schön mal wieder in der Ville gewesen zu sein, auch wenn es nur breite Wege waren. Aber man könnte sie mal wieder öfter besuchen!
​
64km/350Hm 2h41min


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2015)

Rudelspaltung bei de JFFR...Väter und gestandene Männers der Urzelle im Süden ihr Glück zu finden trachteten - de Damen- bis Hühnerreiche
Fraktion in NRW's Bällchenbädern (neudeutsch: Bikeparks) Versöhnung und Spaß suchten....DER Bericht gehört Fraktion 2;  den Schonervergessern, Troddellummen und Leck-mich-Fett-Vertretern aussem investigativem Bereich... Winterberg; da schmeiss ich vom Vaddertach nix in Öl mehr rein ausser de Erfahrung: allet watt technisch Jefummels iss geht mit Fatbike anne Spaß-abba-oben-Grenze! Iss wie HT neu definiert mit büschen Fedawech mehr...JEDOCH: Downhill mit Schmackes - nach dem Federvermögens vonne Schluffen
federt nach der Doppelhelix über de Nabelaussenhaut bis zum Zehennagel ett ganze Humanimperium, von daher: wer da runter will
pack ordentlich druff! Datt taten Vaddertags Massen, ett Beatrix und auch Prinz Willem standen gefühlte 200 Meter Schlange vorm Lift.
War aber nitt schlimm, Sauerländisch (huch, watt Sprache), Niederländisch (assimiliert!) un Teutonisch gaben sich de rhetorische Klinge
beim Einreihen vorm Lift - doch! War Spaß! Die Bezeichnung Kahler Asten gilt seit Wikingers und Franzmann nimmer:




Vom Turm nix mehr zu sehen - abber die Temperaturen von WDR2 zweifeln mers nitt an...
Um Folgefehler zu vermeiden abba für Freitach mal watt Neuet aufjelescht - Teile der
Fraktion nach Warstein mußten...Bikepark Warstein, warum nitt?! Andante, vor Ort:
Einen trefflichen Grillmeister mers vorfanden, Warstein iss familiär und da geht's um die Wurst! Wenn der Hakenlift mal stehenbleibt
wird erst mal de Kundschaft anne Wursttheke bedient (die stehn' ja auch vor de Nase!) und dann eilt ein Personal raus und ruft:
"Gebt den Lift frei!"  Großes Hangbeisserkino! Dannach versuchen die gefrusteten Lemminge datt Seil wieder zu packen;
da iss Autokino Köln-Porz schon 'ne Veranstaltung vom Erzbistum Kölle gegen! Im Kompendium und der Gerechtigkeit willens:
Keine Bremsspuren! Wo kennen mers datt denn her!? Eine handvoll Pupils wo mers nach der 2. Abfahrt mit klarkommt,
ZuckerPuppe! Ein Kompendium umherfliegender Papa-was-a-rolling-Stone-Pics....
















Swoosh! Und zur Feier dett Tages joov ett Rievkooche!




Ein Überschlach vonne Kurzen auffem Double der vor Ort anwesenden männlichen Jugend gehörig den Zahn zog' - als Add-on
hatte 'se noch datt komplette Bike im Abgang über sich gezimmert! Fortan se aus der Hand ihr fraßen, so geht Brautwerbung heute!
Da hammer's noch Luft vor uns, Bericht folgt! Stay tuned, scout Trails, never stop a winning system, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2015)

Däh Rievkooche häste schönmöt de Nagelbüürsch onge de Dusch saube jemääht ode ? 
Deswäje fang ich de fleejerei ja nit iesch aan, jenoch rievkooche em läve jesammelt !
Janz schön ussjefux ding doochter, muss ich de menge ens als tipp mötjäve 


PS: "never stopa flying system !"


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2015)

@hubi: isch mach flyer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Mai 2015)

Fährt jemand von euch morgen, wenn ja wann und wo?


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2015)

****Ticki, Tacka, Ticki, Tacka**** 3. Tag inne Bikeparkszene am Stück - Praise the Lord!
Erst ma datt Leichteste watt mers hatten über die neuen Schreinerarbeiten vom Josef aus Nazareth (5-häusiger Weiler nahe Winterberg)
geschossen um für de Belastbarkeit enn robustet Mandat zu erzielen....





Hippt un' hat Luft nach oben, nächste Evo-Stufe jezündet....








*Hang Loose, Ride hard!* Stresstest für ett Material inne Sauerland-Mountains - Vier gewinnt! Die Daltons ohne Hund und Lucky Luke
auffem Max-to-go... Supatiming:




Startreck - Treffen der Generationen! Den Mindestlohnbetreiber mittem Xyladekor hammers leider umjepumpt! (Sollte die Strecke
für de Nachwelt präparieren - aber die war ja schon da....) Leider nitt mehr Pics, abba die Willigen sollten da selba hin -
ett spaßt ohne Ende! Holzbauten 'se gezimmert haben wo (so called: Wallride) der Schreiberling abtropfte wie Schmeissfliege
an treudeutscher Autoscheibe...da waren endlich mal 3/4 Federwech vom Bike wech, Hallelujah!
Der Lift zimmert de Aufwärtswilligen wech wie warme Semmeln, keine Ausreden mehr! Stay tuned, zimmert Wände, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von euch morgen, wenn ja wann und wo?


Landstraße bis Olpe mit 3 Blitzen, danach A4 über Köln-Ost, Rhodenkirchener Brücke und A555 - gefällt nitt jedem, Rene, verzeih!
Ich kuck Zeitpläne, bei Luft treffen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. Mai 2015)

Ach, der Pete, ja nichts für ungut aber ich meinte jetzt die Biker hier und nicht die Dünnbrettschneider.


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2015)

Ehrenhaft, Rene, durchaus Ehrenhaft! Mit Mißachtung mer se beträufeln tuen!
Immer feste sparen, dann reicht's auch mal für'n ordentlichen Schlappen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Mai 2015)

Dafür spar ich nicht, ich lass das die LG Steuerzahler machen.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2015)

Lustisch....aber eine Erklärung!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

Die haben die Aufsichtsträte und Manager vergessen die davon auch noch bezahlt werden !


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2015)

Ein must-have für jeden Naturfreund mit ordentlich belgischem Kuchenjedöns und herzhaften Panzerpfützen für Liebhabers!


----------



## yogi71 (20. Mai 2015)

Mal schaun ob das zeitlich klappt. Ist ja immer wieder schön dort, aber bin eine Woche später auf Alpencross............
Pete, nimmst Du dort teil?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Mai 2015)

Is doch optimal. Fährste mit Bike da hin drehst die 50er Runde und fährste wieder nach Hause.
optimale Vorbereitung !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2015)

Fassen mers ins Auge - jedesmal eine Wucht wegen der Landschaft, wegen dem Vertexto (den man einmal im Jahr inne Landschaft sieht,
den leven Jerd), dem kultigen Tapeziertisch nach der "Himmelsleiter", dem Hubert singem PKW den mers immer sehen OHNE Hubert,
dem Zweck jeschuldet die Spende sowiso (letztes Mal kamen meine 4 Damen nitt ausse Federn, habbich janz solidarisch mitgestartgelded)
den sich selbst versenkenden Jungspunden die noch nitt wußten wie tief Panzer pfützen können - getzt schreib' ich schon soviel,
bin so gut wie da!


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Mai 2015)

Den Termin habe ich auch schon länger im Kalender stehen. Wann ist denn Treffpunkt? Dann könnten wir ja gemeinsam über die Schießbahnen rumpeln.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2015)

Das 'nenn ich mal Idee! Ist 10 Uhr 'ne Option? Yogi? Dem Hubert sein Auto?
Gerd?


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich werde es einplanen. Pete nimmst Du mich mit oder ist das Auto voll?


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin da flexibel, aber 10 Uhr ist schon ein gute Zeit. Aber ich kann auch früher.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn 'se diesmal aufstehen hätte ich die Hühner dabei....




...dann wär's voll! Aber datt wird beknuspert...Abgleich notfalls am Vortag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2015)

Dem Hubert sein Auto wird man vielleicht sehen, könnte aber auch sein das es euch schon zwischen Krinkelt und Harperscheid entgegenkommt ! Ihr fahrt ja erst mittags los


----------



## yogi71 (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn der Pete um 8 Uhr los fährt hat das Vorteile!
1. wir sind früher da
2. wir können früher starten
3. die Weiber in seinem Haus schlafen noch und ich kann mitfahren
4. der Tag ist noch lange nicht vorbei


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

...die "Weiber" lesen mit.... in deinen nächsten "Gastkaffee" würde ich mindestens mal 'nen B-Test investieren; nachtragend 'se sind,
kantig und sägerau!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2015)

Pommerland iss abgebrannt - furchtbarer Kinderklassiker aussem Maikäferlied, dringend neu zu interpretieren....Also push-push die Pluten innet Shuttle und auf gen Ulmen... Ja, watt sollt' denn schon passieren? Der Standard: La Primera beanstandet Atü im Vorderberereich, ein leichtes drehen anne Schutzkappe löst die französische Ventilierung gleich mit - wo vorher wenisch jetzt nüss mie...




....neien, doch nitt immer wieder! Auch meine Schutzhülle hat Ozonlöcher! Warum passiert's dem Pete nitt?
Der hat Schlumpfmechaniker zum Mindestschlumpflohn, so geht Bike-Check heute:




Auf die 3 Jungens lass ich nix kommen, Bikecheck in 7 Sekunden, Wischblätter und ASU included! Bahnhof meanwhile very rotten,
ett sprach nix dagegen pronto aufzubrechen, ein Aufkleberlie auf altem Zossen Druck erzeugte.....




...der alte Padawan im Nacken saß - Raus aus Ulmen, Compagneros...








De Eifel holt auf! An dem halbfertigen Drop war definitiv der tätowierte Spanier aus Winterberg beteiligt...




Der olle Galgenbaum im Wegesverlauf - TouriApp pur!




Ein Megaservicetable wußte ebenfalls zu überzeugen, im Hintergrund datt Quellgebiet der "Wilden Endert"!




Aber die war heute nur 2.-bester-Fisch; ein weiteret Ziel zum Kotzen:




Ett Brechwerk am Göbelsberg - mehr Aufstossen geht nitt! Angekommen prompt einjebremst...
Sprenggebote, Ausbremsungen, Verbote...nur datt kleine, feine Schildchen rechts unten gibt uns noch Daseinsberechtigung...




Durchgeeiert zwischen Maschinen vom Ausmass südamerikanischer Diamantminen wurd' ein typisches Detail der JFFR-Splittergruppengilde 
wieder spürbar....gefühlte 5 Geräte zur Ortung dabei, aber Trail verfehlt... Ja, wemmers schon den eigenen Harvi dabei haben: nada Problema!




Dann war aber alles alle - ausser Brombeer, Distel und der anmütigen Brennessel nix mehr im Bereich; 
wohin, Alter, mit dem Micro in der Hand? - Auf Tradicion du bauen sollst! Regionalexpress 1904 gen Ulmen voll im Zeitplan...




Höhö! De Gattin der Zuchführer noch fies im Hain gelassen hatte, durch kontinuierliche Rufe der Bahndamm an Größe gewann...




Distel, Nessel, Brombeer - die Collegas vereinten sich fein um sich von Schienbein bis Wade in Erinnerung zu bringen...
Trail wiedergefunden, ett folgte die Rache des Michel aus Lönne-Lauberg....Eindeutig die verhasste Schwiegermutter
Pate stand für de Kunst, Visage platt wie Frosch auffe Landstrada und mit Pömpswade wie Ork bemeisselt....




Grottenwald! Am Einstieg zu Kaisersesch der nächste Camino wartete, meanwhile gehen alle 
Wege gehn' Spananien....




Mit einem erkecklich' Maß an Wohlwollen wurde die neueste Investition der Jemeinde Kaisersesch registriert;
Reifenwaschanlage auffem Rathausvorplatz! Vermutlich EU-Gelder, gelle?




Funzt, spasst, hatt Luft nach oben - wir getzt abba weiter nach unten... Tunnelblick war gefragt!
Datt Just-for-Fun-Riders-Team geht hin wo's weh tut oder gar dunkel wird!








30 Meter Düsternis bestimmen den Übergang - mittendrin nix zu seheh - bis der Trailspaß sich entfaltet....
Warum spielt sich der Pommerbach immer in unser Bewustsein? Landschaft wie Amazonasdelta....












Hab 3x geklingelt, keiner kam rau aussem Baum! Und morgen gibt's Teil II, versprochen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Mai 2015)

Ohja, der Tunnel der finsterniss, da habendie Kompanjeros auch noch gute Erinnerungen dran, musste doch dahinter der gemeine Köterstinkesocken trocken gewrungen werden !





... kann ich schon erahnen was Teil II bringen wird: über 26 Brücken musst du gehn... oder nicht !


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Mai 2015)

An der Schneise nach Cochem is er ja schon vorbei. Die Variante nach Pommern soll ja sehr schön sein. Auch der Weg von Monreal nach Moselkern ist eine Reise wert. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... kann ich schon erahnen was Teil II bringen wird: über 26 Brücken musst du gehn... oder nicht !


 *Genau, Hubfix!* Natürlich hat der Kenner ratzfatz den Tourenverlauf gescannt und für bekannt jefunden!....
Pommerbach iss Furteneldorado... Ein Bilderreigen mit teils manueller Anzeige der Querung nach Dr.-Frank-N-Furtler Schnell noch mannisch Spaß anne Schieferhalde für den Schlumpf....




...und dann Hähne auf für Wassersport! Ahoi, Compagneros.....






























 Knapp! Höhö!




*17 Furten* in einem Bachtal - Binnenrekord! Und datt ganze in gaaanz entspannter Atmosphäre, dem Wochentach jeschuldet, halleluja!
That's the way I like it! Na, wo kriegt der FC-Profi sein Biofleisch für ett Clubheim her?....




Vonne staats jeflaggten Rinderwiese im Pommerbachtal! Teils Rückennummern 'se anne Ohren trugen und über Flügel ästen....
Ich mein' da war auch enn Junges Mainzer dabei - abba Transferfenster iss ja noch offen! Baumtore, Rampen (inne einzig "richtige" Richtung!) und Hangpfade versüssten datt Getümmel....












Unten mittig datt bissigste Getiers im Tal: der Brommbär! Aber auch 2x Dachs auf 5 Metern begegnet, 2 Füchs' und 4x Rotwild
machten Brehms Tierleben komplett und zum Erlebnis. Hangflug zum Kloster Rosenthal....








Watter Spass hat, der Blauling......







Innenleben...Woaaah!  Deeper Shade of* PINK*! Datt könnte so in Italien stehen, pretty in pink.....




...ob's dem einen oder anderen aufgestossen hat; datt Grün anne Wände hat Interpretation verdient....wahrscheinlich Bübchen!





 Folge dem P!




...und schön Zeckenprävention innet Auge jefasst - bei einigen Raceways durche Maat kommt
waidlich Grün annet Schienbein wenn's der Schnitter noch nitt tätig war.... 4X-Pace:




Wenn unter Woche mal klappt schenkt der Pommer mal die Gunst, kein urbanes Getöse stört datt Ohr -
Fliegerhorst Büchel ab und an per Nachbrenner Präsenz zeischt - in der Ruhe danach weiss mers dann abber auch
datt ett Ohr keinen Aussetzer hatte... Ride on, nehmt die Bachtäler innet Visier, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2015)

17 Furten ? Wir haben damals 26 gezählt. Bei jeder ca.1mm mehr Wasserstand inne 5/10
Aber haste schon recht, ein Kleinod der Ruhe  sollte man mal gewesen sein ... Frau auch


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2015)

Du biss äver och enne Fimsch mit dinge Söck! Zufall oder nitt, mit blaue Bötzchen lässt sich der Spaß nochmal steigern (hier schweigt
der Fachmann wegen mangelnder Belegbarkeit jerne....)


----------



## yogi71 (29. Mai 2015)

Feine Berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2015)

Gestern mit Thorsten eine schöne Runde im bergischen Land gedreht! Ein paar feine Trails und viel schöne Landschaft!








Feine Trails hier und da



Müngstener Brücke



Ob die noch hält







ALLE FOTOS HIER​


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juni 2015)

Morgen jemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde, so 30-35km.


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2015)

Hambursch kann auch! Über alte Pferdezossenaufzüge kann mers sich über geschundene Stahlbänder in Tiefen ausführen lassen....





Im Alten Fahrstuhl passte ein ganzes Fuhrwerk rein! Tief iss!




Hui, fast 26 Meter - die kann man biken! Und durch den kompletten alten Elbtunnel kann man mers durch!
Und notfalls wären Shuttles vor Ort...




Stay tuned, kuckt vor Ort, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2015)

Neien, iss der sUEßbachtal, Mann! Den Ueßbach mers nur zur Hälfte kommentiert hatten, hier herschte noch Nachholbedarf...
rinn inne Puschen in Schönbach anne Fischteiche - vorher iss ett Bächle nur eine Kombi an sumpfigen Niederungen...
Allez: Endlose Weiten....an Jröns un' Jedöns....








Haha, die Traileinstiege auf "geplante" Touren mutieren zur Farce; mit im Boot waren: Android mit OSM RP,
Garmin, haptische Tourenkarte "Maare und Umgebung" - und trotzdem schafft der kleine aber feine Tross
ett sich 50 Meter vom Shuttle schon inne Landschaft zu verkacken - schöne Blümsken übrigens!
Premiere auffem Schirm; Meiserichermühle...








Keiner da, fein Plätzchen, aber....war da wer?....Sekundos später Klärung:




Huaaah - Opa war da! Damit war allet erklärt, der virtuelle Opi schaute mir permanent über de Schulter, nix wie wech...
Schnell nochma gecheckt ob die Fischfütterliste korrekt geführt war - ok, done! - und ab auffe andere Talseite....








Ein eigen Ding: Brückenende mit Hinkelstein als Maneater - Architekt nochma kontaktieren....
NSA zur Zeit berechtigt im Spiegel, hier in Meiserich anne Kirch!




Einzigartige Bauwerke folgten; Brückenbautyp Ramses III...




Folge dem Auge:




De Wingwomen im Compendium....












Ordentlich zerschossenet Jeläuf...da geben mers nix druff, dafür simmers da!




Wenn ganze Hänge rutschen - reinhauen da, dafür machen mers....




Nach der Querung vonne L16, der Albtraum eines jeden Brummifahrers; Rauchentwicklung am Heck...




Nochmal gutgegangen - Ventil überhitzt! Zwischendurch: Ordentlich Furten;
ein fein Wegelchen geglaubt entdeckt zu haben...




aber durch de alte Storchentrittpraxis kein Pic-of-the-week erziehlt, sei's drum....
Gerne genommen wurden ganzheitliche Übungen vonne lokalen Tourismusverbände;
Mtb soll ja den ganzen Körper bewegen....




Die Freude war groß...Nu, eher nich....Schemelschmeissen könnte olympische Disziplin werden...
Frisch hin...




Das gesehen....




Umgedreht!...




Nützt ja nix! Grottig war öfters...




...and Girls ride too...








Fein, fein! Auf App-Pics wir verzichtet haben - Mitte Ueßbach bis Alf war ja kürzlich Thema, haut's euch eini!... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2015)

...un damit iss fett watt jesacht!


----------



## Bleiente (11. Juni 2015)

Ja ja das Mueßbachtal.
Kritikpunkt ist: Die Streckenführung ist nicht konsequent abwärtsgerichtet. Man muß erst doppelt soviel rauf, wie rein gedacht runter.naja zumindest kommt das zum Runter dazu, also dreimal soviel runter als geplant.


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2015)

Teure Materialtest in Riva - nitt mit uns! Mit nahezu null-komma-nix Klimabelastung ab inne 7hills; der Abifeier-jeschundene Körpa brauchte Ertüchtigung... Mit an Bord: Dr.Rachs-smoothy-Trail-Topf-Gloves inne frühlingsfrische Farbvariante; ran an datt Zeusch...




Kurz nach 6 waren de Hähne noch im Tiefschlaf, leeret Geläuf - beste Teschtbedingungen eben...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis auf Sundowner eigentlich die schönste Tageszeit, komfortable 16°, die Frühnebel beschlossen gerade die Täler zu verlassen...







...und um 7.05 h latürlich "King of da Hill".... Dem Verfasser qualmten meanwhile de Flossen wegen fehlendem Mesh
in Rach's Vorstoß inne Bikaszene....




Da träumt se vor sich hin, de Kölner Bucht - Lohn für den early worm - äh, bird!!! Natürlich anschliessend der Dank; Ringelpättchen
zur Löwenburg - da mussten mers abers nochmal nachharken, so hinterlässt mers doch nitt Mutti Natur....




 Kurzer Check:




Waidlich früh gefinished! Der Lohn: Freundlichste Begegnung mit 2 Wanderinnen, Mann mit Gassi und de Erkenntnis 
datt Topflappen inne Küch jehören - dafür muss mers doch nitt bis Riva!!! ...bleibt Experimenten offen, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2015)

Au rendez-vous des amis - ein Treffen von Federkielschwingern kündigte sich an! Leute, die ohne Eigennutz datt Netz befeuern mit Tourenberichte sollten sich - ganz inne Kernaussage - bei de VTT in Elsenborn treffen; "Rita's kleine Schritte" unterstützt ganz selbstlos
Projekte vonne Kurzen in Malawi; da simmer's Fan, da simmer dabei! La Paisage:




Camp Elsenborn iss einmalige Chance einmal im Jahr ett Venn zu rocken! Wo's anderenorts selbst für barfüssige rote Fahnen hagelt
kann mers zwischen Elsenborn und Perlebachtal legal tolleriert in Natür pür eintauchen...und nebenbei noch für 'ne gute Sache,
datt sollt' uns all' beflügeln...Ers ma Grundbetrach entrichten, muttu innen Keller vonne Sporthalle "loipen" (Wort gilt ganzjährig...)




Nach (gerne den Startbetrag vervielfachen, ett stärkt die Laune der Kassendamen im Keller und landet bei arme Kinners!) Loipenkartenbezuch war zeitlich noch watt Defizit, de Collegas fehlten noch - blitzsauberett Laienkabinett füllte de Lücke 1+




Wallace & Grommit bauen Standard-Baumarkzelt auf unter Auslassung menschlicher Logik und Einbezug aller Variablen;
in meinem Beisein hat's ein 8-Meter-Zelt gegeben, 20cm hoch - und Zonengrenzvariante von erheblicher Höhe aber Tiefe vonne
Filzpantoffel! Überhäuft sie mit Kleinkunstpreisen oder dem Körpagewicht in Gold!
(Anmerkung: Hier arbeiten zwei Ehrenamtler an Materie die se so noch nitt tangiert hatte - da ziehen mers den Hut
vor und ~ Lächeln nur leise!) Dann aber round about 10 Öhren geballtet Eintreffen vonne schreibenden Zunft;







*Jürgen* alias JMR-Biking mit Compagnero @Jabbaboy und *@muschi* und Arne vonne Vennbikers - und - wegen de Parität:







*@muschi und Arne vonne Vennbikers und Jürgen alias JMR-Biking mit Compagnero @jabbaboy!*

Startsequenz, ein Rätsel*:




*
Naaah, wer merkt's?! Mit 55+35 Kilometern kommt der Tourenteilnehmer jenau bis vür de Kölner Dompoortz!**
Da aber keiner beide Touren kombiniert hagelte ett heute keine belgischen Bikeenthusiasten vor de Domtüren...
Die beiden Zipfelchen sind doch mehr als enn Tip!* *Jau, verstanden, und wo kommt getzt der Bildermangel her?
Ganz einfach: Neben Talent für den Federkiel haben die beiden Barden Mario und Jürgen auch noch Bums inne Waden...
Fattie & Flatpedal waren da eindeutig eher Bauchpinselei - wo die Hörrn vorwech Qualm im Trail erzeuchten
hätt der Verfasser enn Schüppchen gebraucht um selbigen zu produzieren....
Nach Einhalt und Flüssigkeitsverinnerung auffe Suche nache Truppe nebenbei noch 'ne Seniorentruppe adoptiert -
2 blaue und eine gelbe Jacke, hätt' passen können - stellte sich
der letzte Fahrer als 79jährig auf Reha vor....da geht mehr nach oben....**
Bis anne Querung von Furtsbach und Perlebach hat's uns runtergespült - rauf hab' ich keine Spülung erkennen können...
*Nomma Klartext:* Warum gibt's nach dem Start kein Pic mehr? Weil der Verfasser jeden Kubikzentimeter Luft brauchte um dem Peloton
zu folgen, der Arne iss meiner Meinung nach ein Cyborg, der Mario hat durscherzählt egal ob nunter oder nuff,
der Jürgen hatte noch schlafende Energie - ich war froh datt keiner mitte Ölstaffelei hinger de nächst Kurv' stand
um mich schlepphängend zu "verewigen"... Aus den angepeilten 35 wurden jefühlte 46 Kilometer,
gefühlt hat datt Forum auch noch watt verdient; Abteilung NABU: Kuckst Du:




Angekommen wieder im Rursee: Der Würfelbarsch! Natürlichet Vorkommen als Pasch! Also 2x5, damit Einzeltier katalogisiert...
Post scriptum: fehlen taten die Barden Hubi (Zähne rausgeflogen) und Yogi (Fernverkehrsoption verloren) - watt mag wohl
passieren wenn die's alle 5 mal schaffen?! Stay tuned, der Pete - schön und entspannt laut Tourbericht von Wums-auf-Dämmel-habenden...


----------



## muschi (15. Juni 2015)

Toxologisch wertvoll!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2015)

Nahtoderfahrung in kleinen Schritten...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> watt mag wohl
> passieren wenn die's alle 5 mal schaffen?




Kannst noch am 4.Juli beiMuschi mitfahren !


----------



## muschi (15. Juni 2015)

Genau


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2015)

Sterbehilfe iss in Teutonien grossflächig verboten, tötet mich in Limburg's Heiden.... Ort ändern, Opfer bleibt!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kannst noch am 4.Juli beiMuschi mitfahren !


Da sollen dann aber dann alle Zahnsperren sitzen, mein Freund! Sonst auf Puki Meinungsbildend eingreifen....


----------



## muschi (16. Juni 2015)

Hier mal den link zu meiner Geschichte:

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/bikemanover-mit-trailgeballere-auf-dem.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2015)

Klasse jemacht, mein Freund und "Wiederfinder" Adipös gepaart mit Demenz iss aber auch enn unschlagbar Duo!


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Ich hänge hier mal was in eigener Sache dran. 
Die Vennbiker, der @Pete04 und der @Trail Surfer versteigern eins ihrer neuen Trikots für einen guten Zweck.
Der Versteigerungserlös kommt krebskranken Kindern zu Gute. Vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere mal auf der Homepage oder auf Facebook vorbei schauen und mitmachen.

http://www.vennbike.de/2015/06/trikotversteigerung-fur-einen-guten.html#more
https://www.facebook.com/vennbike.de


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juni 2015)

Blitzjescheite Superidee!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juni 2015)

Neue Ideen für den Kontinentalsockel! Gekupfert aus Pinkbike mit Station bei Amir;

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/builder-stephen-matthews-2015.html

Und da zanker mir's uns noch um 2 Meter....


----------



## yogi71 (19. Juni 2015)

Jemand Sonntag noch Lust auf ein leichtes lockeres Ründchen durch die Heimat?


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2015)

@*muschi* - hast recht, datt pinkt bis hin zum rheinischen Ping! Hammä! 
Reinlichkeit muss Tugend sein, da lad' doch auch die Jugend ein! Nachdem die Damen vorzugsweise ihr Fahrgerät
im Endzeitlook - also used, schlammisch mit Erdproben der letzten Ausfahrt innen Bikebunker hauen konnt ich heut'
nitt anders als zumindest der Kurzen mal die Grundidee des Auslieferers - Rahmenfarbe: silber....
durch unterentlohntes Putzen (nix Mindestlohn - Mitleid war die Devise...) nahe zu führen.
Ein Suchbildconfused, Gesamtkunstwerk...




Bremsenseite...




Ritzelseite...




Leck mich fett! Wo normalerweise ein Lager, 2 Schrauben nebst Unterlagscheiben und 2 Distanzscheiben ihr Dasein fristen
herrschte Rammadan - Abnehmen durch Fasten auf höchstem Niveau, der schlichten Hinfortlassung....
Wenn jemand mal auffem Continetal in WiBe schauen könnt nach Eloxalteilchen.... 
Dank dem Hörrn allet jut jejangen und datt Blag unverblötscht, Putzen iss somit mehr als nur der Reinlichkeit dienlich....
 Bleibt sauber, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2015)

Der Yogi hat Transalp jelös' - mir kümmern uns um Adi Pös!




Also - datt linke Dicke! Kurzen Einlauf mit To-do-Liste vonne Cheffin - jawoll, Madam Sir!




Der Plan: paarmal eröm unn eruff unn eraff...klang einfach, hatter direkt verstanden...
Dann zackisch durch hinne zu Zint Rochus in Wollseifen...hier ma aussem Point-of-view-offe-Church...




Hinan inne Weiten vom Übungsgebiet, begleitet vonne Sozialbauten der Deutschen Annington...




...Wetta 20° degrees, da kann der Mieter nitt über zugige Verhältnisse klagen, die Heide schön sonnig,
lediglich mit Rest-offe-Shauwn vermint, fast schon Spaß! Einfach jeschmeidisch heidisch......
De Steinmännchen auf Canal+...








Soviel rattenscharfe Natur ummerümm, da packt's einen irgendwann unn mers wird eins mit!
Die Blüte inne Schnute konnt ich mir nitt verkneifen...




Geil watt?! Kann sich die ISIS warm anziehen wenn Rambo-Pete mit denen watt zu beknuspern hat -
de Brill zieh ich dann latürnich aus und trag' Hummeln auffe Augens!
Schön einsam am Ufer lang steil eropp kündigt der Finalanstieg vonne nahenden Gastronomie - darf eintreten!




Hach ja, die einfachen Pläne... Anne hochjeschätzten Gastro vonne Urftstaumauer hört der Verfasser
ein hässlichet Jeräusch hinger sich....De Gnädigste ward gnadenlos füssig laufend von einer Biergarnitur
wegjeteckelt worden... Keine Bilder, könnten Kids mitgucken - aber Knie und Ellbogen waren fragwürdig
inne Erscheinung....Merde³! Nach Erstversorgung Richtung Gemünd retour jedemmelt, die eine oder
andere Nilgans macht invasoriesch orientiert Ganzjahresurlaub anne Talsperre...latürnich auch dem Jung singe Spillplatz tangiert...







Da hatter aber weidlich abgespasst!...Die Schlappen klebten am Stein wie die Noppen vonne Calamari am Teller beim Italiener!
Teufelszeusch!

Aussem großen Umschlagsportfolio also Plan B vom Plan B - Start vom Pete vonne 2 Türme, vonne "Burn-after-Reading"-Stätte,
von...ach, ejal, der Hubi hat ett eh auffem Schirm! Also Start von Mechernich/Elisabethhütte heimwärts;
hinan ett Veytal zu knechten...












Mittlerweile voll auffe Ländereien von Sir Hubäät - de Rinne fein Laubbereinischt, bloss nix kaputtmachen
und Argwohn erregen, schnell durch am wunderschönen Iisebahntrail mit Lieblingspassage am Veybach....
Durch Satzfey ohne Aufmerksamkeit ze erregen - halt', hat da nitt de Jardin jewackelt!...schnell, schnell, schnell...
Quer durch los Pampas Richtung Kölner Bucht, Veynau naht...




Im Graben: Mit 3 Moaß' iss der Bayer noch fahrtüchtisch -
da können de Frouw Käsmann und der Heider Jörsch anderet berichten....
hinter'm Crosserjelände ab in der Bösch - de Kümmeraner Frühwarnsysteme sollt mers nitt unterschätzen,
schon viel zu lang ausse Deckung bewescht.... Ha! Nitt de einzije Falle im Naturpfad....




Im Wäldchen gilt ett Obacht halten, da waren schonmal Nagelbrett und Drähtchen im Gespräch...
...und da war ett auch schon passiert....




Alarma! 661! Einen vom Köter ausjelegte Seidenfaden durchjetrennt und damit auffem Schirm vonne Häschers!
...und endlich iss gar jeder Spaß; einzige Lösung: Hackengas! Jalla, jalla....
Aber nitt ohne noch den Blockhaustyp Veynau VII festzuhalten:




*Pro*: Leicht zu verteidigen mit ordentlich Sicht auffe herannahenden Gegners....
*Kontra*: Schwer zu betreten - mit Plautz' eigentlich nur durch Fallenlassen durchet Jebälk
von oben, dadurch tritt beim "Bewohnen" eine jewisse Fixatur ein - Glück, wenn der Feind
ausse Richtung vom Bauchnabel angreift, ansonsten: Live long & prosper!
Bewohnt wurde Typ VII in der Regel vom Eifelaner Jungjesell (im Volksmund: de Jung!) -
den hat die fehlende Kocheck nitt jestört weil jejessen wurd' bei Muttern....
Watt schwad' ich hier - ich bin doch auffe Flucht!

Weiand wacker weiter gen Wisskirchen,(DIE gleichnamigen Jungjesellen sinn ausnahmsweise nitt im Focus!)
Kerndurchquerung vonne Euskirchener Innenstadt um wieder am Erftufer Geruhsamkeit zu finden...
(Kleiner Zwischenfall - die fehlende Klingel machte der Schlappen durch Hummelbrummgedönse
auf Asphalt wett, de meisten Fußgänger waren passiv inne Blumenkästen vonne Häuser jeflohen... -ruft Großvater:
watt sind denn datt für Reifen?! Einzig logische Antwort für jeschätztet Baujahr 1915: "Isch hab' de Winterreifen
noch druff!")...Nächstet unnatürliches Hindernis: der Hadrianswall bei Kleinvernich....




Gebaut um de wilde Erft zu zähmen wo mers in Weilerstwist quasi bis inne Bachmitte alles für bebaubar erklärt hat
birgt er doch ein unschätzbares Gimmick: Sollt der Zossen im Hochwasser verschütt gehn kann der Bergetaucher
am Pegel klar de Liegetiefe einnorden - nitt dumm! Ob Taucher aber Geländer anne Treppe brauchen....
da wird wohl wieder mit Billiglohn und Alttauchern gezockt, wa!? Entgegen der verderblichen Swist ist der Erft
zu folgen zumindest ein Bachnahet Erlbebnis, die angrenzenden Viehweiden lassen immer wieder hoffen....




Büffel oder Trüffel? Bei zweiterem Bikegarage aufstocken (mit watt auch immer, Stevens Whaka hätt' noch Platz...),
bei ersterem doppelt und dreifach breit denken um dem Jeschisse kein Asyl auf Klamotten und Rucksack ze bescheren...
Großmuffti iss auch nur'n Dienstgrad!
Der nächste "Jebirgsrücken" kam in den Focus: De Ville! Geografisch eher auffe Höhe von Achselzucken einzuordnen
bietet der "Uphill" (Isch lach' mich wech!³) über Bliesheim ein fein Pfädchen...




...mit Belohnung vom eben anderen hilije Bersch - Griesbersch kann nitt jeder hann....




Vertrauensvoll hat' ich de Cam nemm Maulwurf vor Ort inne Pfote jedrückt - aus seiner Perspektive sicher Pic of the Year!
NOCH weiter hoch...der Silbersee...ein fein Trailchen sein Ufer säumt mit einer früheren Schlüsselstelle alias Bachquerung
der Variante "Du schaffst datt schon!" datt Gespött aller zu werden!)....




....und latürnich als Sahnehäubchen - nitt alle haben Pizza - der Zossentrail gepaart mit dem Klettergarten,




...zutraulichst sich die teils bis zu 1 Meter geschossenen Brombeerranken den Corpus des Bikers erschlossen,
hier war nochmal ordentlich "Blutspende" anjesacht - lasse reinbölln! Nix schlägt einen Arschtronauten, der Pete,
nach Zitat verblutet....(NöNö, ich nerv' euch schon noch, nur die Unterarme werden z.Zt. watt flüssisch jetragen...)


----------



## jmr-biking (26. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder gut gelacht!  Feinste rheinische Frühstückslektüre!  Gute Besserung an De Gnädigste.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2015)

Haste dich ja schön durchjefuttelt hier !
Demnächst mal paar bösen Schnappwurzelfallen aufstellen !


----------



## Pete04 (26. Juni 2015)

Mach icke beim Verbandswechsel, Jürgen! @schraeg : ...wie, bei der Zahl von Fallen dachte ich datt Gelände wäre schon auf DEFCON 3!.... Wenn datt nur der Ruhezustand
war fahr ich demnächst in EU nur noch mit Infrarot!...oder schick' 'nen Jungspund
vor, derers hammers ja genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2015)

Haut's dem Uwe Kalenderbildert rein - sonst wird die MTB-Zunft durch RR ersetzt! Da kann ich ihn verstehen wenn er datt Ding nitt mehr
führen mag, wie traurig! Also ab die Pics, der Pete!


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2015)

Wir sind vom AlpenX zurück! Hier ein paar Fotos von einem Mitfahrer!










Der Rest von 700 Bildern muss noch sortiert werden. Das dauert länger als ein AlpenX. ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2015)

Yogi - deine Unterschenkel sind zu Oberschenkeln geworden - hoffentlich geht datt wieder wech!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @*muschi* - hast recht, datt pinkt bis hin zum rheinischen Ping! Hammä!
> Reinlichkeit muss Tugend sein, da lad' doch auch die Jugend ein! Nachdem die Damen vorzugsweise ihr Fahrgerät
> im Endzeitlook - also used, schlammisch mit Erdproben der letzten Ausfahrt innen Bikebunker hauen konnt ich heut'
> nitt anders als zumindest der Kurzen mal die Grundidee des Auslieferers - Rahmenfarbe: silber....
> ...



Soviel zu *Think Pink*: Nach Besuch vonne Damen Goldschmidt/Brühl/Wesselinger Straße (ich sach ett euch, den Laden müsst ihr euch just-for-fun mal antuen; Millionen von Schrauben, Unterlagscheiben und Kleineisenartikeln unter de Fuchtel von Oma, Mutter und Tochter
lagern in Originalkartons von Herstellern deren Liegezeit auffem Friedhof schon abgelaufen iss...Kultstätte haben mir im letzten Jahr
aussem Ärmel 1 Tag vor Urlaub mit hervorzaubern einer Spezialschraube die Bremse gerettet....) waren die Schrauben nicht mehr datt
Problem... Ein Hoch auf die Tatsache einen Windmühlenbauer im Bekanntenkreis zu haben - der hat seine Tchechenconnection spielen
lassen und Tage später datt:




Unterm Original die blitzsaubere Copy - Urlaub gerettet... Tadellosett VA, bei YT hätte der Rahmen eingeschickt werden müssen
und man hätt' sich Gedanken gemacht, Hut ab auch dafür - lässt den Kunden ja nitt im Regen stehen....
Ride on, der Pete, bereichert....


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2015)

Immer mehr Tierarten ziehen stadtwärts - heute galt's eine Marder zu erlegen...




...halt ein, halt ein - natürlich morden mer's kein Marderlein - aber die Fresspartie war über de Gattin schon im Geläuf!
Geiles Vennbiketrikot übrigens - da schlägt nix drübber....wir werten de zerschundene Schienbeinpartie als pro-jelände-freundlisch...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

Die Damen in Aus~tria lüften, der Vadder darf zuhause schüften...




Der Kenner weiß: vor'm Hackelberg kommt Kackelberg... Mer lieben die ganzkörperliche Wirkung auf pubertierendes Weibsvolk,
vor viel Hub' kommt viel Puup......da iss ma Ruhe im Karton...




...für Spaß bergnapp....da scheint aber enn Kanaldeckel entfernt worden zu sein; abba jutjegangen...




...Seufz......nur noch ein bisschen warten! Werft Schatten, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2015)

Schatten?!? Den könnt ich auch grad gut gebrauchen. Ich geb`s mir grad, aber so richtig. 24° auf 3123 m! Ich glaub die spinnen, die Südtiroler.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

Und dabei schon ein (S)chatten-works ER pedaliert!...


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2015)

Schön wärs. Is zwar schon 29 Fuß, äh Zoll groß, aber immer noch heavy Alu.  Trotzdem gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackKnight29 (7. Juli 2015)

... und das ganze OHNE Helm 
Südtirol ist auch nicht mehr das was es war ...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Schön wärs. Is zwar schon 29 Fuß, äh Zoll groß, aber immer noch heavy Alu.  Trotzdem gut.


Du lässt uns die Erde sehen - herzlichsten Dank für's Tourenpic!


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juli 2015)

Bei einer durchschnittlichen Trett- und Schiebegeschwindigkeit von 5,436 km/h brauche ich keinen Helm, eher einen Sonnenschirm.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

In Südtirol trägt mers eh' eher Bergkäse - und datt hat sich im Netz noch keiner getraut zu zeigen...(Knoten in Fernbedienung mach...)
der Bergaufgazelle sieht mers datt Geschwitze ann....


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2015)

So langsam sollten doch im KBU die ersten frohgelaunten Ferienbilder der Netzgemeinde Frohsinn verschaffen - der Grexit sollt't uns doch nitt kümmern... - mer lustern fleissig Bergbahnen, Postbusautos, Anhalteranimationen und lassen keine Option aussi.....
Nitt alles muss für'n Kalenderpic taugen - aber mer wissen supergerne wo's ihr's euch umtreibt damit's im Abendjebet auffen Punkt
jebracht werden kann; LG, stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> ... und das ganze OHNE Helm
> Südtirol ist auch nicht mehr das was es war ...


Fast verkackt - die WWW.ohne.Helm.Rüffelei iss Tradition!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2015)

Nachberichterstattung - ganz Österreich und Italien hatten mangelhaft Netz - voran nun!
1) Saalbach




Treffen der Generationen - die Kurze hat am Spielberghaus debütiert - Fullface im Background - Wir hatten als Verstärkung den Micha nebst Junior Patrick im Geläuf...




Ehrensache war Lake-of-Charity: Datt ganze Tal schmeisst zusammen um förderungswürdige Familienprojekte zu sponsern....




Rausschmiss vom Paraglider...












Anne Spielberghausbackside der Padawan noch Ritterschläge erhalten dürfte...








Gemacht - getan - to be continued...


----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2015)

Finalisieren von *Statione uno*:
Lamprechtshöhle bei Lofer, sehr interessant: Da wurde 1889 schon über's Bike Höhlenlatein verbreitet...




...ok, aus All Heil wurde mittlerweile Allmountain, aber ansonsten hat da doch jemand ordentlichen Weitblick bewiesen -
selbst die großen Schlappen schon auffem Schirm gehabt! Ansonsten sieht's da aus wie unter Gondor's Schergen...




Huah! Noch ein paar Nachträgchen... Neuer Bikerbumper am Hacklbergtrail installiert Marke "Six-in-a-row-is-a-bunch" - 




...der einbuppernde Kollege kam trotz Warnruf nur bis zur Kuh No.2 - 6 hält also! Die Ladies...inne Boxengasse




...und im Geläuf; da kann man vererbte Gene seh'n...








....Immer wieder Inspiration, dett Saalbach - ab zu Statione due, LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. August 2015)

Warste wenigstens auch mal in der Vorderkaserklamm ? Is gleich umme Eckevonne Höhle !
Dat wärauch maln Trailchen gewesen,net sonne Autobahnen wie auffe Bildas


----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2015)

Hab' grad die letzten "Hinter-Kaser-Socken" aussem Castor inne Waschmaschine entsorscht -  - wart' ab, du krieschst noch Singletrail....
da hat abber der lokale Schreinermeister nach Auftragserteilung den Rest vom Jahr zugemacht, heiligs Trepple!


----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2015)

*Statione due*: Wildkogel / Neukirchen-Bramberg - hatten schon lange unser Lusterauge druff geworfen, also trotz gar seltsamer Gondelieriebetreibergebaren (Austrias einzige Gondel mit Mittagspause!) nix wie hinne; ein Kompendium...
Erstmal wußte ein Stück Handwerksarbeit als "Wie-geht-Bike-an-Gondel-Adapter?!" zu überzeugen:




Da zeugt doch jedett Schweisspünktlein von Überzeugung für de gute Sache...




Jau, gerne - aber da soll uns datt Geläuf erstmal überzeugen!...Aufstieg und Einstieg eher von wolkenumtoster Mattigkeit...




DER Nine-Nights-Trail...die Erwartungshaltung war groß, die österreichische Ausgabe der Bike gab wacker von sich ein
Must-have vor Augen zu haben - also entweder haben die mal lässig hinter sich innet Archiv (hinter sich: ARSCHiv?)
gegriffen oder ett gibt zwei Wildkogel! Die einzigen Trailpfleger auf dem in die Jahre gekommenen Teil haben Euter,
kacken mit Obacht genau innen Schnittpunkt vonne Parabel vom Anlieger und begrünen denselben mit hufgroß abgetretenen
Rasenstücken...grüner Daumen sieht anders aus! Fußballgroße Wackermänner inne Line wußten den Spaß zu begrenzen....




Schruppen am Oberrand vonne Anliegers - Tacken zu tief jeschnitten dann "Jute Nacht, Marie!"...
De Bud von de Recken: Verrammelt! Keiner da!




Nu, dann kann datt mit der Trailpflege ja auch nitt fluppen (...www.sie-baden-gerade-ihre-Hände-drin.dot.sauber)...
Die wahren Machwerke waren aber trotzdem episch vorhanden und auch nutzbar - vermeintlich der Tatsache geschuldet
datt die gemeine Trailkuh noch keinen Trick rausgehauen hat wie vertikaler Abort funktioniert....




...schwindelerregend, rattenscharfet Jeläuf - startet allerdings anfangs mit 90° Versatz; da geht der unvorbereitete Spaßbiker
den Weg der Stubenfliege auf Windschutzscheibe, garniert an Autobahnen...spratz, wumms! Feiner Moment, gerade so
unter der Wolkendecke weggesurft... Nu lassen mers aber bitte datt Gute am Bersch brillieren, cherche-la-femme, n'est pas?!
Der Wildkogeltrail - Perle der Natur... auch ruppig, aber keine Biohinterlassenschaften anne Kennlinie...




Teils kernig, recht so!








...wurzelig, erfahrungsbereichernd, teils weiblich...




...nenn ich den Part mal den NFT (ÄnnÄffTi ~ NeißFottTräil)




Boah! Je t'aime! Im tieferen Verlauf wissen Bandagen vom Typ Maneater zu begeistern, vorwiegend auffe linken Seite...




...wer's aber verdrängt bekommt gerüttelt, nicht gerührt, ein gehörigett Pfund Spaß! Kuckst Du Spaß, gerüttelt...












Endzeitklasse! Ein Zwischenblick in den Hanggleiter...




Den mangels Sichtwindkino nitt erkennbaren Hangwinden datt Pflegepersonal angepasst hat, hier represäntativ die braun-bunte Hangmaus:




Die schlüpfrigste ihrer Art in der 100-Liter-Plus-Klasse! Stay tuned, live prosper, der Pete


----------



## Seelrider (9. August 2015)

Hi Pete,

immer nett was von dir zu lesen. Die Trails am Wildkogel sind ein wenig rauer gestaltet und weniger glattgeschliffen, wenn man überhaupt die verschiedenen Trails findet. Die Wegmarkierungen sind mehr als dürftig, man braucht schon eine Karte und Gefühl wo hin es gehen könnte. Beim ersten Besuch am Wildkogel habe ich viele Pfade ausprobiert (Try and Error) um wieder irgendwo im Tal ausgespuckt zu werden. Die Aussicht war bei euch leider nicht gut, denn eigentlich lohnt sich ein Besuch nur, wenn die Aussicht gut ist.
Auf dem Hochplateau von der Bergstation links kann man noch verschiedene Bergtouren zu umliegenden Gipfeln unternehmen oder rechts zum Speichersee und zu den Dirt Hügeln (als Burg gebaut), wo die Profis der Dirtscene eine Veranstaltung mit gewaltigen Sprüngen durchführen.
Das Timing mit den Pausen im Betrieb der Bergbahn ist leider eine verzichtbare Herausforderung. 
In diesem Jahr war ich nicht mal einen halben Tag am Wildkogel, mit zwei Abfahrten. Ich wollte der Familie nur die Aussicht zeigen.
Saalbach/Leogang oder auch Wagrain sind für MTBler eine ganz andere Nummer. Ich kann euch auch mal einen Besuch im Bike Park Schladming empfehlen, wo die Trails wieder ein anderen Charakter haben. Auch hier ist die Aussicht zum Dachstein und in die Tauern immer eine Reise wert.

Servus


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2015)

Bedankt, lieber Thomas! Antonie hielt's mir die ganze Zeit vor Augen das ett Tauernpanorama - fehlend - eigentlich Biketicket reduzieren
müsste - so iss halt leider datt Leben bei der langen Anreise.... Und latürnich: Thx für de Tipps!!!


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2015)

*****ZWISCHENTICKER**********Da per dato de janze Familisch bikebekloppt ist war bei Zielansage Vossenack die Familienkutsche direktamente prall gefüllt... Bleibt zu sagen datt alle Beteiligten einen Bombenjob gemacht haben, hier ein paar Zuckerstückchen....
Präventione vorm Bikerbub' für den Wanderfreund ganz offensichtlich:




(Ich ertappte mich schon dabei im finstren Adlerfarn nach lauernden Downhillern zu spähen - gelungenes Schild!) ...."Freifahrende" wäre
noch 'ne nette App gewesen - Ding tut seinen Zweck! Und dann - Wallhalla!















Mordszimmermannstümelei! ...und auch nett: Sprayed "D.F." vor der rechten Absprungseite...*D*icker *F*ehler vermutlich bei fehlender
Erstbesehung... Die Anliegersequenz schaut aus als hätte man Teäre in Sölden vorher schon gesehen....




...ganz schwer die Hausaufgaben gemacht Soviel gerüttetet Handwerk spricht sich rum, daher am Talesfuß Meute wartend
wie bei Moses' angesagter Meeresöffnung....




Wow! Wie kommen DIE da wech? Kein Problem für Rüssel-Reisen! (Echt kein Quatsch, Otto Waalkes wusch de Fingers in Unschuld...)




Zwei rotierende Busse nebst Bikehänger - ordentlich gepolstert im Gegensatz zum Vulkaneifelgegenstück - pusten die Meute nur so
hangaufwärts - mit ordentlich zivilisiertem Umgang miteinander, Reschpekt! Prisjes / Openingstidjes:




Compagneros - ett iss ein neuer Sheriff in der Stadt! Hochordentlich - die Macher haben immer gemahnt ohne Druck kontinuierlich
Ziel im Auge zu behalten - ist hier was entstanden was zu bewahren - und besuchen - lohnt.... und die Gastro im Tale kann ihr Glück
kaum fassen weil Biker tatsächlich mal watt verzehren und sich eine utopische Idee wirklich mal zu win/win zu entwickeln scheint....
Haut's Euch eini, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (9. August 2015)

*Statione tre*: Livigno / Montellino Trails - Weiterhin auffe Spuren vonne Jetzt-Zeit-Ritters - haben die watt watt wir nich haben?





Nu, erss ma 'ne leere Hütte - da kann jeder mithalten! Livigno heißt einen erst mal einzigartig willkommen, especiale los Bikeros:




Fein, watt?! Blick aussem Hotel in den weiten Talkegel...




Für alle Adidas-Evil-Eye-Träger: Blick ausse Gondola, UV-korrigiert....




Die Coroussel-3000-Gondel hat neben ihrem futuristisch klingenden Titel Fötusausmaße;
Personal verstaut den Zossen achselzuckend um eine Mittelsäule und der Biker formt sich in
Fötushaltung um den Restplatz - Respekt dafür! Tal hat 3 Gondelbetriebe, der Bikepark Montollino
ist die eine Liga und die beiden anderen - gemeindlich betrieben - der Rest...
Livigno iss Lebensgefühl - der Zossen steht bereit und der Driver putzt sich noch de Pfoten...




Empfehlung unsererseits - der Stoner (No. 9) - hatt ordentlich Eifelcharakter und brennt talabwärts...




uff, und jetzt jenuch...Fortsetzung folgt....LG, der Pete, ein Mammutprojekt vor der Brust... Fortsetzung anklemm!..... Hier die Trailübersicht zum Bikepark Montellino:




Nu, Bikeparks runterpretteln iss ja in der Regel nicht die Hohe Kunst - ett sei denn wie Thomas zum Wildkogel schon bemerkte bei fehlender Ausschilderung; Youtube bietet da
auch genug Ein- und Übersichten... uns pickt eher datt drumherum, nach Explorerwandern
über den Grat vom Caroussel zum Stausee; nebenbei Sichtung von 







seltenen Komparsen (hätt' mers vom Schemel nitt gesehen...) stellten mers fest das im rechts aussen auffe Karte liegenden Val Federia der 163er Bikefreigabe hatte - bei uns in Germanien unvorstellbar! Ein Ma(n)nifest!








...nitt lang entscheiden, ab die Maus!












Er kann sein Glück kaum fassen...




Creekquerung included....




Traumhaft - Belohnung am Pass / Forcola di Livigno...








...mit eigener Crema und - jau, - lecker Tachwerk! LG, kuckt's Euch um bevor
Euch watt verkauft wird, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> hatt ordentlich Eifelcharakter und brennt talabwärts...


 
Nett das hier mal die Eifel als Messlatte genommen wurde, normal geht das immer anders rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2015)

*Statione tre, capitel due: Bernina-Pass*, Hospizio Bernina (2.309m) über den Sentiero Storico nach Poschiavo (1.014m).
Fester Plan war Befahrung des alten Römerpfades vom Hospiz in die Talebene nach Poschavio, vortags bei Sauwetter mit Hand-vor-Augen-nix-Blick-Conditiones gescoutet...Von Livigno früh über die Forcola rüber zum Bernina-Pass (vorbei an staatsergebenem Schweizer Zöllner:
"Wasch isst dr Zweck Ihresch Besuchs in dr Schwizz?!" - hier nitt "Spaß" antworten! dann wird's lang... so getreulich geantwortet:
"Wir planen die Befahrung eines Radweges in der Schweiz mit gebrauchten Rädern!" - that's it, folks!) Historisch verbriefter Startpunkt:




*Syntax error*: Wer vom höchstgelegenen Bahnhof der Rhätischen Bahn direkt losrollert wird getreulich den Gleisen lang talabwärts geführt -
auch schön, aber nitt Ziel der Mission, wir wollten nach Netzquersuche den alten Römerweg, früher mit Karren befahren, nach Poschiavo
herunter, dazu erst mal paar HM bergnuff zum Einstieg...




Erstes Etappenziel La Rosa einge"südet" mit dem Gefühl hier schon mal keine falsche Entscheidung getroffen zu haben - während die Masse
Lemmingkopierend desch Bahnweggle bevölkert herrscht hier Freigeist....Unten rechts schlängelt sich der Kandidat durche Brockens....




Baumgrenze schneller erreicht als gewollt...




Unschlagbar einsam geht's - jau, auch mit HM - gen La Rosa zu....











Ganz klar - Gebot der Stunde: _*Flowtrail!*_ - hier fliesst datt Ganze ...und der Laie kann sich endlich mal watt drunter vorstellen...
Bei all' dem adrenalinfördernden Trailgestöbere ja nitt vergessen - Knopperpause!




Die Landschaft mit all' ihren Facetten gibbet ja nitt alle Tage, und Fototapete riecht nitt authentisch....MUH!...
Kurz vor La Rosa wäre laut Roadmap zwingend ein Stück Strada zu nutzen gewesen - abber, jau, der Teufel scheisst
stets auf den dicksten Haufen - während noch eine 8er-Equippe "geführter" Mtb'ler im Einheitsdressing vonne Mtb-Schule
lammfromm dem Guide hinterherhechelnd dem Irrtum aufsass (...wenn sie auf Asphalt wollen lasset se fahren...)
sah mers da doch im linken Hang Spuren von Kleinstbaggereinsatz und 'ne einsame Testspur... Also erst mal die "mißgeführten"
Collegas entschwinden lassen und rein innet Gemüse....der Trail war grob vorgegraben und liess sich waidlich beackern,
so gefühlte paar Hundert Meters am Weiderand vorbei führten zu höllisch Gebrumms! Hornissenschwarm? Weschpennescht?
Nix da - Trailbuilding á-la-Suisse.....







..._Drohnen pflasterten ihren Wesch!_.... Ganz newschool nutzen die trailbauenden Försters 'ne Profidrohne um den Trail dem Jeläuf
anzu(s)passen....unversehens brachen mers oberhalb vom Kleinbagger aussem Hain hervor, 3 ackernde Forstlinge auf dem noch nitt
fertigen Trail. Bei uns Katastrophe, Anzeige und Ordnungsamt jetzt auffe Tagesordnung - datt kam für den Verfasser nitt in Frage!
Runter vom Schemel, auffe Knie unn anne Adresse vonne Fleisslinge (Hände betend gehn Himmi jefaltet, kommt grenznah Italien immer
gut an...) "Mea maxima Grazie por Preventione de la Strada!"  War kein Italienisch, aber lachende Gesichter bei der Forstcrew
und ein munteres Durchwinken durche Baustelle zeigten: hatten mers uns doch verstanden und alle lieb....
Kurzer Zwischenstopp in Mailand....äh, La Rosa




....die Zuckeradditivnahrung spiegelte de Stimmung blitzsauber wieder..... ..."Straßenlos - echt 'ne Macht" vonne Helene
im Hinterköppsche den gewonnenen Zucker seiner Vernichtung zuführen.... von nun an hatten sich de alten Römers anne
Hangkante getummelt, also Brennwerte frei, Dämpfer uff, Stossjebet...
















...dafür fahr'n mers da raus! Unter ordentlich Gebuppere ausse Dämpferregion kam die Talsohle
langsam in Sichtweite; für den Karrenwegnutzer noch blanker, unverzollter Fun wurden die Lemminge
schon tallings auffem Forstwesch betreut - selba schuld...
Kurz vor'm Fahrtziel bestimmt wieder Thestosteron vonne Fahrers und Gesamttonnage de Vorfahrt....




Biker mit Restprogramm im Jahr nehmen die Duck-Dich-Passage rechts und lassen die Bleistinkerfraktion
de Vorfahrt unter sich ausmachen... End' vom Karrenwesch auf Gleis due in Poschiavo....




Shuttelmedium naht aus Gegenrichtung.... also pronto am Kassenschalter (auch gleichzeitig Wechselschalter,
mer brauch sich also nit mit Franken beschmuddeln....) Aufstiegsbeschleuniger gebucht....




Radtransport inkludiert - selbstverladend.... Das war ein FEST! Durch die Abteiltüren limitiert verstauten sich ca. 40 Bikes
selbst in der Bahn - jeder nach seiner Fassong...Die Schaffnerin hatte scheinbar Yogagene und bahnte sich ohne Jemecker
ihren Weg, vorbei an querstehenden, hängenden Rahmen und dem einen oder anderen Ventilnippel inne Frisur - Tapfer!
On board, wohlverstaut, Mr. Lucky....




Ob's der Fun über den Supertrail oder vor den bewahrten Höhenmetern war bleibt sein süsset Jeheimnis.....
Die RHB zum Bernina-Pass hoch erfinden mers hier nitt neu, hört bahntechnisch inne Gattung must have,
nach ca. halbstündigem Ringelpietzwinden Ankunft am Bernina-Hospiz.....




Lago Bianco (sau-frio...), Shuttle und Sherpa/-pine... ...nach so gerüttet Tagwerk die Rösser nochmal grassieren lassen....




...Woah! Die Erwartungshaltung vonne Schwizzer Gastro in Sachen "Cappucinopreise; ein Essay - gekoppelt an die Europäische
Goldunze."  (wir wollten den nur trinken, nitt sackweise mit Handeln....) trieb uns dann blitzflux wieder anne Crema von
Livigno, molto bene... Glückshormont, der Pete


----------



## sun909 (16. August 2015)

Tolle Bilder hast du gemacht, Pete!

Stell da mal was für den Kalender ein 

grüße


----------



## jmr-biking (17. August 2015)

Da habt ihr aber wieder mal ganz schöne Touren gemacht. Grandiose Alpen-Hot Spot-Rundreise.  Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich im Rahmen eines Alpencrosses den Bernina-Express von St. Moritz - Poschiavo - St. Moritz gemacht. Traumhaft! Die Bahnfahrt zurück zum Berninapass - genial. Mein Grinsen im Gesicht - wie deins, unbezahlbar. Eure Bilder - neidvoll. Ich schwelge grad in meinen Erinnerungen.
Aber ich arbeite momentan auch an einer weiteren Out of Eifel Episode.


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Da habt ihr aber wieder mal ganz schöne Touren gemacht. Grandiose Alpen-Hot Spot-Rundreise.  Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich im Rahmen eines Alpencrosses den Bernina-Express von St. Moritz - Poschiavo - St. Moritz gemacht. Traumhaft! Die Bahnfahrt zurück zum Berninapass - genial. Mein Grinsen im Gesicht - wie deins, unbezahlbar. Eure Bilder - neidvoll. Ich schwelge grad in meinen Erinnerungen.
> Aber ich arbeite momentan auch an einer weiteren Out of Eifel Episode. Anhang anzeigen 413006


Du glaubst ett nitt - unsere Büchse der Pandorra reicht noch weiter - ich bin grad in den "Michel-Schuppen" um den Rest zu schnitzen!


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2015)

*Statione quadro, giorno uno*: Sölden auffem Schirm - mangels Nachkapazitüten auflings nach Austria, Sölden hatten mächtig aufgebohrt,
hinan! Stilfserjoch....












Jahrmarktambiente an der Tour-de-France-Etappe schreckte erst mal ab - erst recht de Essensangebote: *Stinco al Forno*!
Bäh, watt für 'ne schäbbije Charakter!




Übersetzt relativiert sich die Schweinerei....aber Appititto del niente! Alte Recken wußten zu punkten...




...fein,fein - und ab ging's gen Austria... Im Tal erst mal über datt skurile Museum eines Enthusiasten in Sachen Knochensammelei gestolpert:








Huah! Und angeblich über jedet Knöchelein heimischer Tierkultur der Betreiber selber gestolpert iss - Ansage: "Wenn datt bei uns inne Ville
so wäre führe ich mein Trailbike mit Bashguard wegen de Hirschgeweihe..." - watt ein Schelm!

Datt Neuprodukt Teäre-Line lockte im Tale:













Jau, wummst und hat Bumms - hier aber noch der Nachschlag der im Vorstellvideo nitt so stattfindet:











Die Line hat angeblich 130 Anliegercurves - kann ich nitt bestätigen, nach der letzten Kombi musst ich erst mal 5 Minuten nachpendeln
um wieder in Ruhezustand zu kommen - datt Teil iss einzigartig - teils taucht man senkrecht inne nächste Kombi ein mit Negativ-G -
hammerwahnsinn watt da geschaffen worden iss... jedoch: verkauft wird die Line als Familientauglich, könne ja jeder so biken
wie er wolle - im letzten Drittel sagte die Gute: "Ich fahr' Straße!" - hatte se recht, ich hab' erst im dritten Run hinter Collegas im Roadtrain
den Schlüssel gefunden, da sollte der Betreiber doch Tachtless bekennen! Also ab in Alpines Geläuf, da punktet die Region:
Vorbildlicher, bikeschonender Shuttle Richtung Rechenbachferner...




Two of twenty - die letzte Vulkanbikelektion - hier liegt der Zossen blank auf Stahl auf und lässt waidlich Federn wenn nitt ett
Familienhandtuch schlimmeres verhindert - schützt nix; hier lagert datt Ross auf gummiumtüllten Spangen und steigt behütet
inne Höh' - hier fein sol gelöst! Am Ziel - Einödgedämmel am Gletscher - Always look on the fright side of life...




Fahren wie auffem Mond - Combo a due:




Ein Wahnsinnsgelände - Spaß ohne Ende - jetzt aber wie runter?! Straße? Nitt verhandelbar! Wege? Nitt vorhanden!
Skipiste?....




Roaar! Baby, du bist doch da gerade nutzlos rumliegend.... Girls ride too - die Lady beschleunigt....








...und haut's mit satt Spaß durch, Chapeau dafür! Um die alte Gletscherschwundlüge zu widerlegen; so geht's:




...auf Bissken Schnee, Hefe druff, Folie drüber - fertig iss der neue Abfahrtshang - oder watt?!
...elegant am Talende gen Trail 648 gewechselt - somit La Strada perfekt vermieden...








Selbst mit Bank iss fernab von Straßen Natür pür!...Kuckst Du...








Am End' des lichten Tages noch datt Gesamtkonzept in Fiberglas:




Da wird der Trail persönlich - eine Etappe schulden mers noch! Stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder hast du gemacht, Pete!
> 
> Stell da mal was für den Kalender ein
> 
> grüße


Und bitte noch mit "Manni" zeichnen, datt er*hÖ*H_T_ die Siechschanzen unjemein


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2015)

Du hast Dich datt Spray verdient - schliesslich sind alle Aufnahmen Eigentum!


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder hast du gemacht, Pete!
> 
> Stell da mal was für den Kalender ein
> 
> grüße


Ich hab' noch Vitamine im Köcher, Gutster!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2015)

Ihr wart am Stilfserjoch und seid nich den Goldsee runter ? Schande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2015)

Nen Trail den die Obrigkeit von 9-16 Uhr für unsereiners sperrt - können 'se selber fahren, bin doch kein Mietnomade.... Such ich lieber den "Schatz im Silbersee"....


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2015)

*Statione quadro, giorno due*: BikeRepublik Sölden - mal klarmachen... Die Bevölkerung ist anfangs vielleicht watt abweisend....




kann aber nach bisschen Gras....äääh, Kommunikation durchaus punkten - nette Bewohners!
Feines Give-away iss die Trail-Map, hier ist der Touri-Kapitänsbrücke wirklich watt gelungen - feiner Überblick, kuckst Du:




Prima erkennbar: Die Stressskala für Biker und Wanderer wird unten, teils mit Wegbeschaffenheiten und ordentlich nache S-Skala
sortiert fein reduziert - Giggijochbahn und Gaiskogel (hier "wegen technischer Probleme" Biker nur bis Mittelstation - Hää?!)
bringen den eher Runterwoller fein anne Startpunkte. Datt sollte eigentlich für Klarheit sorgen - aber ausgerechnet inne Fahrbahn-
querung vonne Teäre-Line, endend mit Versatz 1,5 Meter napp und Gummimatten - eierte Opi mit Hut rum und meinte ich hätte
klingeln müssen bevor mich de Gravitation ihm vor de Füsse spuckte... Für den war's halt S3 aufwärts....
Mal frei von Wertung ein Quer-Beet-Ensemble an freigegebener Hemisphäre...












Quer durch alle Gemengelagen gibt's Freigabe für die Hangtraverse - feiner geht's kaum! Teils scheiden sich de Geister...




Passt doch nitt in Urlaub, Passfoto hab ich doch im Pass... Anne Hütten liegen - je nach Fassong - Musikintrumente aus...




Heyhey Joe.... Für'n passenden Verstärker müssen wahrscheinlich nochmal paar Hektar Wald ran....
Wohlan, nach Abenteuer Rettenbachferner mußte noch grosset Kaliber ran - ab durch den "Rosi-Mittermaier-Tunnel" zum 
Tiefenbachferner; laut Kaffeefee wurde hier 2003 zuletzt Sommers durchgemacht in Sachen Ski Heil...




Rechts de Tunnelröhre, Ski bei dem Fützchen wohl kaum möglich, gelle?! Erstaunlich watt die Skigemeinde so im Gletscher
hinterlässt, nach der Schmelze liegt alles auffem Gestein rum - versetzte mich zumindest inne Lage der Guten zu zeigen
datt alles watt die Eiger Nordwand für de Erstürmung braucht mit einer ordentlichen Solinger Kuchengabel geklärt werden kann...




Höhö! Sozusagen datt ADAC-Testplanum am Wegesrand... Kritze, kritze, kratze....
Nu, gezt abber los! Für die letzte Tagesetappe galt ett ein würdiges Panoramaevent zu inszenieren - ein "Kuck-ma-die-Berge-360°" -
einen epischen Hornstoß in optischer Form - eine Amarenakirsche auffem Kosakenzipfel eben, halt nur zum Biken...
Kandidat und einzig denkbarer Ausrichter: der "Panoramaweg" vom Tiefenbachferner in den Talschluss bei Vent; auf der Übersichtstafel
- diese werden meist von unbegnadeten Lüfltelmalern auffem Heimwech vom Frühschoppen für de Touriverwaltung für'n Appel und enn
Ei abgeliefert, man erkennt Berge (sind Berge) und Striche (sind Wander- oder gar Panoramawege...) - sah' der Weg aus wie ein Strich,
führte an der Bergflanke stetig sinkend gen Talschluss - unsere Wahl...  Im Entrée...




...alles transparente - der Kandidat windet sich erwartungsgemäß gefällig de Hangkante lang, Freud' iss vorhanden....




Sacksteil wenn mers sucht - kann mers kaum genug bekommen...




Yeehaa! Jedoch hielt steil an....




...beauerlicherweise kontinuierlich an den Stellen wo das Teil langsam - aber bitte pronto - mal bergab führen sollte...




...ett zog und zog und zog...am rechten Bildrand immer noch als auffe Line befindlich erkennbar... Bachquerungen...
















....über Bäche die datt Aqua con gaz erfunden haben könnten...




...sprühend vor Leben, einfach beeindruckend! Aber zunehmend wurde klar: die Bezeichnung Weg war vollends sinnentleert ausse Luft
gegriffen; quasi der Urahn DER Wortfindungsstörung schlechthin...nächste Ecke rumm....




...nicht wirklich bergab, gelle?! - so hielt's sich fortab dran, aber mit der 4-Stunden-Wegesangabe und der Gewissheit rücklings
bergauf zu müssen schwanden die Optionen...und irgendwann wurd' er zum Scheissweg...





 Hups....





 Da iss doch watt passiert!....
Wir gehn' mal näher ran...(mit Bedacht!).....




Szenen einer Ehe: genau hier war der Scheidepunkt - bei noch ein wenig mehr Kraft hätte ett Enduro die Szenerie verlassen
und ein Dasein als Hanggeist führen müssen...geschmissen, nicht gerührt....




Tragische Komödie - immer wieder gesagt: hinter der nächsten Kurve geht's bergab.....




Jau, Monte Fehlanzeige....
Beeindruckende Bergseen - beeindrucken aber keine Sau mehr wenn die Körner fünf Gipfel vorher schon perdü sinn....




Abgänge trotzdem hochbeeindruckend....




Nach Abstieg und Rückkehr herrschte lange Zeit Ruhe im Karton - Nahtoderfahrung und Grenzbelastbarkeit liegen
nah' beieinander... stay tuned, der Pete Dolomitenbegeistert.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2015)

Schnitzeljagd 2016 kann kommen


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2015)

Jenau - wir hamm's Frouwenpics und du nich! So'n Quatsch, aber die Gute war echt im Grenzbereich von Freude....
Dafür hammer's die Alpen ja.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2015)

Ich meinte eigentlich das hier: http://www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich das hier: http://www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd


Pardon, Signor!  Allet wohlverstanden - aber Zielorte mit S, Ö, L, D, E und N darf ich hier grad paar Tage nitt nennen,
sonst hammers auffe Höhe von Erntedank schon Karwoche.... Aber unterm Strich:
wenn mers keine Zeit hat Alltags auf KörnerEnde zu gelangen kann so'n PanoramaWEG auch
mal erden, freut mich der Dame datt Sportgerät bewescht zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2015)

Oh,dann halten mers liebermal denSchnauze wa ! Wer will schon DEIN bester Kunde werden  
Aber Söl....eeeeeh....Ötzihausen steht auch noch bei mir ganz oben auffe Liste


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2015)

Jenau - ich plane ett ihr unter N,E,D,L,Ö und S unter falscher Flagge unterzujubeln... Iss wie Virus, datt Alpine Alpenhochland...


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2015)

Spontane Ausflüchte helfen auch nix gegen den Alpinvirus   - heute im Bikepark NL-Rockanje...en Mörderdropje...




...oder auch "Anna, ming Dropje!" - Rheinland hat irgendwie immer enn Antwort parat...


----------



## Pete04 (30. August 2015)

Aus der Abteilung "Taufrisch" vonne Klamottenkiste: Wie schön wenn ett Hobby ganzheitlich fordert;
gibt auch wenige Bilder dies so schön auf den Punkt bringen.....




Die wunderschöne Ehrbachklamm mit all' ihren Tücken und "wegbegleitender" Hangsicherung....


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2015)

Gröden ist auch nicht mehr das was es war...5€ PRO Fahrt sind bei 10 Fahrten 50% Preiszuschlag


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2015)

Sven, kuck mal unten links - ett iss deiner Afro-Frisur jeschuldet! Watt trägst du deine Haarpracht auch immer offen....
Querlink - Bräute auf Abwegen, hier mal die sizilianische Variante:

http://www.biancavillaoggi.it/2014/...ke-i-boschi-biancavilla-video-diventa-virale/

Konkurrenz, intern:






...Verbindung hält!....


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2015)

Feierlichett Antreten der Pilzköpfe auffem heimischen Exerzierplatz - auf den Folgen vom Military Tattoo lassen "the Marones"
die Pilzköpfe antreten.....




Eben noch im Venn folgt de feierlische Vereidigung von den "Venn-Boys" - Trooping the Colours!
Oh, putzen muss ich de Eifelaner noch!!!...voll im Beatle-Fever, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2015)

Lecker.......


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2015)

So Auto ist gepackt, nachher geht es zum OdenwaldX. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter
1.Tag 100km mit 2300Hm 2.Tag 60km mit 1700Hm.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2015)

viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2015)

...und so resultatverliebt folgsam - hättest den "Marsch inne Pfanne" noch miterleben müssen als die Dudelsäcke leiser wurden, ich hat'
Pippi inne Augen!


----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2015)

Nä, watt simmers froh einen normaljepohlten Bäcker kennen und schätzen zu dürfen - der folscht der Gravitation, seinem Spürsinn,
jagt dursche Schweiz auffe Jagd nach Minuten und trägt de Körpertemperatur unne Vorlieben nitt vor ett Schaufenster;
kuck ma Holland:





Can't touch this!... Aber vielleicht im Winter? Vorm Nightride?? Dann lieber Brötchen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2015)

In Köln bekommt " vom warmen Bäcker" eine ganz neue Bedeutung !


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2015)

Beim Winterride auch - braucht ja nur einen in der Truppe zum "Aufwärmen"!


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. September 2015)

@ Hubi-de-Dicke mach doch mal auf Poffertje zwischen zwei Dicken dem Pete und Ete...oder mir


----------



## yogi71 (28. September 2015)

Morgen ab 18 Uhr Stotzheim ein lockeres Ründchen Richtung Steinbach.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2015)

Heute auch wieder 18 Uhr ab Stotzheim Parkplatz neben REWE. Wer Lust hat!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Oktober 2015)

@yogi71 - wir hatten nach Wochen ein Füllhörnchen von Glück bei 11-Stunden-Sonnenvorhersage für Region Köln-Bonn!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Oktober 2015)

Altweibersommer. Dümpelfeld 7 Uhr 3° Celsius. Da haben die Alten bei Raatschen am Herd wohl datt Feuer ausgehen lassen!
Nach einer taktischen Umverlegung vonne Startzeit ging's ab nach Brück dem Brummesberg zu Leibe zu rücken - feinet Erntedankmotiv
vonne Pilzfraktion inkludiert mit Lottofee am Bildausgang, kuckst Du...




Ziel war dem Panoramaweg seinem Felsrutsch de Aufwartung zu machen; zu lange schon hat Neugier uns zerfressen....
Verschiedene Varianten im Angebot höchstbehördlich (Ortsverwaltung Brück!) auf eijene Gefahr den Rutsch zu queren;
Methode a: handwerklich fundiertes Zossenreissen, begleitet von Flüchen - Randaléz-de-la-femme




Methode b: mondänes Gleiten ohne Anmerkenlassen von kleinen Aussetzern mit Todessehnsucht - auffe Stance-Socke stand
Suicide-Tendence....





Iss aber auch ein beschaulich schickett Plätzchen wenn datt Motodrome im Tal mal ohne Moped und LKW daher kommt....
(Die 3 rechts lügt - war Erstbefahrung!)




...mein Ahrtalpic symbolisch für de Vulkaneifel - da grassiert der Gedanke 'nen Kalender ganzjährig mit zu befeuern....
Methode c: Durch-Chillen!




JAU - da musse erst mal drauf kommen! Im richtigen, vollentspannten Sitz erodierst de einfach durch den Felssturz -
Hilfe bietet hier die im Vordergrund erkennbare "Red Line"! - Kontostand muss abber stimmen, der Ansatz braucht Zeit!!!
Erfreulicher Beifang:




Da kann kein Suzuki-Jeep drübber - ergo ungespurte Einspurigkeit hinter dem Geläuf vom Sauenpächter;
die Porkys nehmen sich auch direkt in Sachen Landschaftsgestaltung ein Brett an Maßnahmen vor...








Ausgeprägte Wurzelkunde und ein Hang wie Mittelerde prägen de Landschaft nachhaltig...
Dem Kamm zuleibe gerückt stellt sich raus - ett fehlt ein "a"! Um über 800 Kilometer verfahren...




Quatsch - Unfug! Ein präsidialer Entscheid - Frouwen haben immer Recht - förderte ein Bergabspässchen erster Güte zutage;
follow the A-Steig.... Auf hurt'ger Spur Richtung Ahrtal konnt' wieder eine Nahtoderfahrung gesammelt werden -
dicke Reifen federn nur soweit wie dicke Reifen federn...




Die Knie immer schön anne Federung orientieren! Nach dem maximalen Sag vom Schlauch federt datt Knie,
und wenn nitt anne Situation orientiert kommt danach die Sectione de la minima Erectione de Cochone...
Hier kein Pic, der Verfasser eierte so ausse Situation mehr schlecht als recht....
Damen sind da anders...




Tod oder Gladiolen! Grenzsituation für Addi Pös...




Jelös(t)...




Nä, watt ein wohlwollendes Lächeln...Ob solch Füllhorn von technisch beseelten Abwärtsmetern kam' ett wie zu erwarten
zu Ausfällen, der Pete hatte Alpen-Gen-Anfall...I bloas a Liad füa di!




Die erotisierende Wirkung von solch' pfundigen Bläsern iss nitt zu unterschätzen, de Gute erklärte den Gegenhang für eröffnet!
Abbieger Altenburg/Altenheim, nächste Möglichkeit Bergnuff - Aussicht war die Strafe; Petersberg und Wachtberg klar im Blick....




Gibt dat digitale Material nitt her! Egal, die Nachmittagssonne im Ahrtal heute war eine Wucht...




Hinterm Grillbüdchen am 1ser-Rundwanderweg bot sich noch die Möglichkeit dem Verfasser seine Grenzen aufzudecken....
Nach "normalem" Ride durche Kurve wurde eine symbolische Elipse im Stil des Schreiberlings kopiert...




Sammelklage! Niemals isch! Wenn datt so stimmt reiss ich dutzende Bike-Redakteure mit in den Strudel!!!
Wer stippt denn so die Ellbogen aus als würd' Wäsche dran trockenen!? Wer zieht so Hackfresse wenn's Myriaden
von Mücken als Eiweiß mitzunehmen gilt!? Die Messe iss noch nitt gelesen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Iss aber auch ein beschaulich schickett Plätzchen wenn datt Motodrome im Tal mal ohne Moped und LKW daher kommt....
> (Die 3 rechts lügt - war Erstbefahrung!)


 
Erstbefahrung ?
Denkste !
Dann müsste die 3 mal gegen 198.456 getauscht werden, da waren schon MTB veteranen vor dem Krieg 


















Pete04 schrieb:


>


 
Dat geht mit dem hochrad auch vorzüglich


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2015)

MEINE Erstbefahrung, oh jeschätztester aller Krittelinge! Aber der Durchritt des Robinators wirkt schon ein wenig....inflatiös!
Ich tippe aber druff datt von oben nach unten noch jungfräuliche Lines warten...im Erosionsmodus ER den Sieg erringen wird!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Schade, Pete, dass du immer nur allein auf dem Fatty unterwegs bist. Hier in Hennef/Umgebung sind wir nun schon zu fünft!
Ich hoffe, du erhebst dein' Mors mal in absehbarer Zeit in diese Richtung und verbannst gleichzeitig feindliche Grieskrämerkörner.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2015)

Halt ein, Rene! Fast stets de Gattin mich "geleitet" - bei Abstimmung zur Tat 'se schreitet! Frouwenstimmen zählen x 2....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau Pete !
Un das Grieskrämerkorn könnte auch mit ist er doch FETT-Biker ohne FAT-Bke


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Erstbefahrung ?
> Denkste !
> Dann müsste die 3 mal gegen 198.456 getauscht werden, da waren schon MTB veteranen vor dem Krieg



...ich bin das Ding schon gefahren....da gab es noch gar keinen Felssturz. Flow sah aber auch damals schon anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2015)

Siehste dann warst du wahrscheinlich No. 102.345


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2015)

Premieren können preziös so peinlich sein...


----------



## yogi71 (20. Oktober 2015)

jemand morgen Lust auf eine Abendrunde? Ab 18 Uhr Stotzheim Parkplatz oder Stadtpark EU


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2015)

@yogi - latürnich hat der Rest von Schwarmintelligenz inne Familisch direkt dahinter Vacancie - 2 Wochen nix planbar...

Tickitacka-tickitacka - Kurzübersicht Sizilien...
Im Hinterletzten Bergdorf ein Schild uns innehalten liess - näh, odder?




...da hat der Berschbewohner scheinbars für uns Bikebekloppte mitten auffe Piazza Shuttleparkplätze eingeplant!?
Quantensprung Straße von Messina:




"Du und dein Volk sei gesegnet!" - Da wird ja gerade kontrovers mit umgegangen im Europa wo mers dachten zu kennen...




Nein, keine Todeswelle vom Tsunami - Stinkedämpfe auf Vulcano wo keine Alpenhütte mit Matrazenlager mithalten kann;
wegen de Stinkigkeit entfielen Dauertests watt für Reifengrößen wie wo danach wonach rochen - nix wie fott!....und zwar direkt
auf den Oberstinker:








Meine Grütze, watt Potential an allen Enden! Ätna Blick vom oberen Drittel bergnab - hier leuchten die Augen, Karten werden gelustert,
OSM an Grenzen getrieben - aber im krassen Gegensatz zu der einen oder anderen Nummer von irgendwelchen Pros darf hier ausser
de Schwiegermutter vom Liftbetreiber kein Normalo mittem Bike runter (die Gute iss vermeintlich auch eher Go-Rolato...)...
damit stellt sich für mich mal wieder die Frage warum so Leck-Schmeckerlein eingestreut werden von Glizzermagazinverlagen
wenn mers (vonne Verlagsbude) von vorneherein weiss datt ett Aufsetzen vom Nobby-Nic schon Hochverrat im gar seltsam definiertem
Naturschutzareal darstellt - der Schamane konnt' auch nix zum Thema beisteuern...




...war aber im Gegensatz zum Liftpersonal ausgependelt... beim Fliehen vor de Aufmerksamkeit kam er uns auch schon physisch recht flüchtig vor....




...Beine ge(h)n Gase?! Konnte nitt belegt werden watt auf dem Pic passiert war...
Sizilien; traumhafte Berge, Nebrodigebirge mit 5-Meter-Sicht im Nebel, Liparische Inseln, eigentlich ein Traumversprechen, JEDOCH:
jeder Kuhhirt kriegt als Erbe erst mal 2 Kilometer Pionierdraht um die heimischen Geläufe zu sichern; keine Kumpelschaft um mal hier und da
'nen Trampelpfad zu vereinen geschweige denn irgendwelche Pfade für Wanderer und - loggisch, im Anschlupf an wahnsinnige Mtb.ler
zu veräussern... Empfehlung: Sizilien noch 5-10 Jahre im eigenen Saft schmoren lassen, dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn...
Scout around, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus? ich wollte mal wieder ein wenig durch die Ville rollen. Jemand dabei?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Oktober 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...da hat der Berschbewohner scheinbars für uns Bikebekloppte mitten auffe Piazza Shuttleparkplätze eingeplant!?



Nur für Audos mit Pizzahalter !




Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Beine ge(h)n Gase?! Konnte nitt belegt werden watt auf dem Pic passiert war...



Hollowman ! Kann eigentlich nur ne Störung des Bildsensors gewesen sein.
Aber sach ma,sehe ich auch 2 verschiedene Schuhe an däm sing  Fööös ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Oktober 2015)

Einen rechten und einen linken Schuh, leven Hubi - auswärts der Eifel gilt datt Fusswerk als "Paar Schuhe" und wird der Anatomie anjepasst... ...an däm sing Fööös! D'r Jeruch mach variieren! Pizzahalter übrijens de geilste Idee seit Menschen Speisen teilen....


----------



## Pete04 (30. Oktober 2015)

@yogi71 - Durch genial hinterhältige Urlaubsplanung bleibt datt Planungsfenster einschliesslich Schoofs Castle unerreichbar - wir
dürfen erst wieder ab Montag an Bachtäler denken! Dann abber mit Schmackes in den Indian Summer!!!


----------



## Pete04 (2. November 2015)

Vossenack! ...und mit Nichten (vermeintlich auch mit Neffen) langsam....


----------



## Pete04 (5. November 2015)

Moselzuflüsse...ett Pflichtenheft schrie nach gefühlten 5 Wochen Bikeabstinenz nach Tätigkeiten, alors; hinan zur Salm westlich von Manderscheid! In Salm selber besteht datt stolze 63,4 Kilometer lange Flüssken (Wiki - bevor mich wer beim Ami verklagt!!!) eher
aus feuchtem Geblubber, deshalb der Entschluss: der Tross sollte vom Seitentälchen zustossen, fein von Meisburg dem Lohsalmbach
folgend.... Meisburg - Metropole im Kreis Wittlicher Land, hier flüstern sich de Kühe noch die Milchpreise zu, kuckst Du!












Vorbei anne Schneidemühle mit rotierendem Mühlrad gings erst mal runter vom Asphalt - lobenswert und recht so!
Ett erste mal den ruhig murmelnden Lohsalmbach gequert - unter der Woche selbstredend nitt Wanderergeflutet, Soulbaumeler....




Seicht den Hang hinan, immer fein der TourExplorerExpertise des Maître folgend....DER BLICK!




War doch noch früh am Tage - die klassische Direkt-bei-Anfahrt-Verkackt-Variante war doch nitt mehr realisierbar! Hinan...




Der Weg war nitt weg - er war nur phasenweise....traditionell! Weiter ging's, dem Mentor folgend....
Die Eifel - anno dazumal ein armes Land; ein früher Grenzstein belegt datt Fehlen jeglicher Vokale ("Selbstlaute" - lieber Verwahrschüler!)




Taufnamentabellenkönige waren damals *tt*, H*ns, M*tth**s und Fr*tz - dem englischen Ti-Äitsch war datt Gezischel weit voraus!
-*sch t**f* d*ch **f  d*n N*m*n Fr*tz* klingt ja wie Veganerpups! Und so'n Spruch am (Tauf)Beckenrand, da kriegste keine ab...
Neid, Missgunst und Zänkereien waren de Folge - und führten scheinbar dazu datt unser Wesch ein jähett Ende fand...
Die +Reifengrößen mers noch bestaunten und ihre Auswirkungen auf socalled Forstautobahn....




Badewannengröße jede Schlappe, da wär ich selbst mit Bikebuddy Adi Pös versackt... Jedoch: Fokus ändern - Weg war futsch,
den Blick du Madame noch fest im Blick galt ett den Abstieg zum Bach für wertvoll zu verstochern; Freeridetime....




-muss nitt nach Können aussehen, der Eigenspaß entscheidet...




Oweia, der Sherpa gerät ins Stammeln - hier hatt seit de Hunnen kein Menschenfuss ett Gewässer gequert...











Ein "Quälgebiet" reinster Güte halt - der Trailverfasser hielt sich arsch bedeckt.... Auffe Gegenseite vom launigen Lohsalmbach
eingeschlagen kam dann doch Feel-Green auf...




Moosbetten - ein Fall für den Profi! Enn Fall für "Eddi de Kapp aus Kapperath" - never change a running System!




Feel green or go home! Ein antiker Buntsandstein-Perso aus Römerzeiten am Wegesrand...




Hat wohl ein gewisser Pitus Nullvirikus von Hannibals Elefantenrücken (auch +Größe!) verloren - Sachen jibbet! Der war inne
Porta Nigra nimmer jemeldet, also weiter gings... und datt Zeitzeugnis schön am Wegesrand belassen....
De Zivilisation kündigte sich mit dem Geisterdörfchen Eisenschmitt an - hier beisst die Maus kein' Faden ab,
Geschichte kommt zusammen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einfach mal querdenken: der wackere Tafelklopper am Kirchturmbrunnen von Eisenschmitt scheint doch gerade römische
Persos herzustellen, gelle?! Am Kirchlein findet sich auch der Einstieg zum Quell von Freuden, dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Mühlenpfad, genau! Ohne viel Worte viel Bilder über ein Projekt von Eisenschmitt bis anne L60, großet Trailkino!

























Ein feines Wegelchen in Handtuchbreite was mers so schätzen - mit dem Bundsandsteinensemble ein Mini-F-Weg! Vorbei an Kloster Himmerod; die boten ungewollt ein Schmankerl: Der Hope-with-the-Pope-Trail:




Watt!? Getreu dem Klassiker "Der-Kaiser-schickt-seine-Soldaten-aus" scheint der Cheffe hier die Youngsters vorzuschicken
um den Depotreservas der Longhorns ausweichen zu können - nitt nett! Der Urahn von Lehr- und Fersengeld scheints....
Hinter den Angelrechten von Kloster Himmerod hinaus in Sonnenschein....




Bis anne K60 annet "Moosig Männchen"....




Wissen auch zahlreiche Eifeler Jugendliche zu berichten datt ett sich nitt auszahlt permanent an einem Ort abzuhängen -
da kriegste Moos anne Wetterseite! Als ob ett der CEO der Glaubensgemeinschaft jehört hätt direkt Bastonade auf dem Fuße....
ein - in den Spuren vom Trecker, inne Mitte von Sauen - geprägter Pfad verschlimmerte sich zusehends, mer waren noch
auffem vom Mentor für "Rischtisch!" befundenen Trail...




Fluch...




Fluch....
getzt abba berechtigt - der ewig Schlaue hatte de Gattin über Wiesen und Gatter in ein Subuptimales Bachtal gelotst;
der Eifelsteig war vor Augen (direkt anderes Bachufer) und hier alle Leviten gelesen, schaun mer mal...










Felswände stoppten ihren Weg - die Gute erklärte fluffig: mit Bike geh' ich da nitt drüber -
wir sehen hier eine Prototypenveranstaltung der direkt eine zweite folgte....typisch JFFR -
für sowatt geht datt Team raus - Forstautobahn kann jeder... Nach DER Nummer könnt'
mers sich auch bei Takeshi-Castle anmelden um unter Wasserstrahlbeschuss Brücken
zu queren... Erleichterung danach....




Hier kam einiges zusammen; Köhlerroute, Mühlenpfad, Eifelsteig...




...Richtung stimmt... und mit der Energieverwertung vonne Mönche in Maria Laach läuft die Eifel rund...




Huch, vertippt - hier kocht Vulcano sein eigen Süppchen! Den Mühlenpfad in der Region
heben mers mal hervor, der "hätt jätt"! Ab nach draussen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2015)

Faden-wieder-aufnehm'! Da war doch noch was liegengeblieben im stillen Tal der Salm; die Schemel gesattelt und von Landscheid
runter über Burg mit Schmackes zum Traileinstieg; gleichermaßen Mühlenweg wie Eifelsteig...Obacht: wegen eines aufrührenden
Berichts von Muschi am Mittwoch ist Trails biken nie mehr so wie ett war; ich sach nur: SAMEN!




Einer wirren These zufolge schleppt der MTB'ler ganze Füllhörner davon in fremdes Terrain wo 'se nix zu suchen haben!
Neben dem Refugee-feindelischen Bäääh!-Effekt jetzt ma klarstellen: Die leben vonne Rentierzucht! Haben also immer ein Tier
mit Hörnern bei sich! Wer ett also schaffen würde die bunt rotierende Pummelmütz' am Schlappen zu ignorieren würd'
doch bei gepaartem Geweih' im Schaltwerk spätestens mal SystemUpdate fahren und die netten Fremdlinge aussem
Konstrukt nehmen -  von daher alles Quatsch, aber mer wollen Vorbild sein und kontrollieren Quante und Pneu,
ett sollen wohl ganz kleine Samen sein.... Kuckst Du: Quantentäneschleuse am Wegesrand...




Traileinstieg heute am in die Jahre gekommenen Hotel Viktoria, dieser Tage traurig inne Presse gekommen...

http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...-Unterkunft-fuer-Asylbewerber;art8137,4347731

...Dummsein iss halt kein Privileg urbaner Ballungsräume.... Isch schweife futsch, zurück zum Thema...







Der dunstige Eifelhimmel lies auf der Anfahrt Feuchtes befürchten, aber bei soviel Anfahrt wird durchgezogen!
Ls10 - Latent schwitzen? Lässige Steigung? Egal - hinan... Die erste Mühle auf dem Abschnitt passiert, plötzlich:




Omma? Omma Gertrud? Da lag doch neben römischen Grillprototypen Oma's postmortales Klingelschild im Wegesgraben...
Den Verfasser beschlich' ein kühles Grausen, ett sollte Recht behalten werden... Fortan munter nuff und napp;
die Salm ist in dem Abschnitt frei von Motorlärm....aber nitt von Wegesfallen; fein fein!




























Neihen, wie schön...Tourenprofil trefflich verewigt auf Pfadbeschilderung:




Genau - hängen soll die Sau, die friedliche Mtblers auf solchet Wegmaterial lotst....




Hier noch Sonnenschein und eitel fein liess die Gemengelage später zu wünschen übrig...




Ja, eindeutig schädigen unsere Schlappen den Wald... Kennt sich jemand in der Harviszene aus; fahren die jetzt auch +Größen?
Ortsübliche Harvesterprozession Allerheiligen mit Wässerung der Wege? HarvesterEnduroRennen (wär ja irgendwie szeneübergreifend
geil!)?! Egal, datt nennt sich 13. Etappe Eifelsteig, iss Premimopswanderweg und da soll doch bitte wer drauf aufpassen -
obwohl - steigen musste man hier, natürlich drüber! Trollteufel am Wegesrand  - bei Nightride und Nebel
Trittfrequenzerhöher erster Güte!




So bespasst Ankunft in Bruch/Salmtal, 455 Einwohner laut Wiki. Highlights: römischer Bikewash, Hotel für kleine Leute, Ölmühle
- in der Reihenfolge:











Höhö, kleine Leute mit kleinem Portemonnaie! Wasserburg woll'n mers auch nitt verschweigen - aber bitte googeln,
für die Trails simmer draussen und nitt für den Touristikverband...
Nettes In-Sich-Geh-Gebet für den spätheimkehrenden Frühschoppenbesucher anne Ölmühle:




100%!
Ritorno, ab jetzt folgt die L50 dem Salmtal und motoröse Geräusche stören; rein ins Dörbachtal...
Und hier schliessen sich irgendwie die Kreise: Samen/Neophyten - Überläuferpflanzen in fremder Umgebung - Ruuuuudi!




Von Gelsenkirchen bis hierher verschleppt - ein Flüchtlingsbuchling! Gedreht wird enn Baum draus...




...und ein Trumm seiner Art! Ett mag den Verfasser entschuldigen datt im nah' gelegenen frankophilen Raum ett "H" (~Hasch)
nitt mitgesprochen wird - ER hatt's noch nitt mal mitgedacht... Hinan, hinan - ett galt noch Höhenmeter zu bezwingen;
erstmalig Einsatz der Betaversion von Google Maps für "Radfahrer" - datt Ding funzte bis Zielankunft vortrefflich über Wald & Wiese...
Über die Höhenzüge gen Landscheid ein geranös beblumbter Komposthaufen Mißtrauen erweckte...




Wir erinnern uns: ein steinern Klingelschild alter Tage im Wegesgraben......iss hier Omma Gertrud's letzte DHL-gültige Member-Adresse?
Kompostiert?! Allerheiligen hat 'se scheinbar noch Besuch gehabt!.... Ein kleiner Salutschuss ausse Trinkblase im Rucksack,
und dann mit newschool-Sichtweise zurück inne Kölner Bucht, der Pete. Lost, PermaFrost, Kompost - so geht Omma heute!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. November 2015)

Wenn ich mers diese Seite so zum Gemüte führe, da schauts ja Teils aus als wenn's Fettbäckers Paradies-Trail ist drum also von mir den  und wieder motiviert aufs eigene Rad steigen, die Prinzenrolle im Fettgebäck hangabwärts gleiten...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2015)

Fett ? Fett ? Fett ? Hat mich einer gerufen ?


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2015)

Gute Ohren haben 'se, die Eifelaner! Ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen das Jugend forscht - in dem Fall am Waldesrand wo nix stört;
die Baustelle hat sich so die letzten Jahre weiterentwickelt...




So auch trotz klitzekleinem Abendtöurschen noch was mit nach Hause genommen....die Ville lebt!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2015)

Unterhalb eines Sportplatzes? Oneway strecke?


----------



## Handlampe (15. November 2015)

Feiner Bericht aus eifelaner Hinterlanden, Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2015)

Nich dafür, uns Uwe! Heute vollkommen entkräftete Wanderin im Dahlemer Wald aufgesammelt und zum Kloster Maria Frieden retourniert -
wenn man einmal unterwegs ist gibt's bei tiefhängender Wolkendecke keine Orientierung im Wald gen Venn... sie wäre seit 13 Uhr unterwegs 
und hoffte nur noch auf Zivilisation...Tip: wenn die Säue mit "Akson" grunzen liegt Belgien nahe...


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2015)

Das wäre mal eine superoriginelle Alarma - wenn die Personallöhne nitt den Bikewert in einem Monat toppen würden... Geile Idee!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/24/diebstahl-mit-party-die-bike-stealing-championships/


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2015)

Hinan - trotz der himmlischen Unentschlossenheit *Return to Castle Hammerstein* - kontrovers zum browniekillenden Egoshoter erster Generation gab's hier nur einen Levelboss - den Bachsteig entlang des Gesterbachs hoch zum Westerwaldplateau in Endfindung, quasi
nahe dem Ende der Wied... hangnuff, 3° - Mann trägt widda Mütze, der Helm brav nach Vorschrift im Känguruhfach rücklings($$ ff. Dimb)....




Mais, direktamente am Anfang des Mühlbachtals oberhalb vom Bachhof gen Gesterbach - un barrique, un baraique - magnifique!!!




Nix da - nüchtern hoch heisst die Devise! Und wer weiss an Tagen wie diesen ob's einem nitt die Finsterbuben mit ohne Schulabschluss
vonne Schurkenstaaten den vermeintlich guten Tropfen mit Ihrem Nagelstudiotrick verhageln wollen - hier: Schnute wech!
Fortan trennte sich der Tourenpatron Gesterbach brav vom Mühlbach (dem wünschen mers an dieser Stell' alles Jute!) und entwickelt
...Charme...




Die Sauenpfuhle eingangs "hatte sich gewaschen..." - wo kein Bachbett suhlten sich die Schwarzkittel; Hoffnung keimte ab...
"Der Berg ruft" - wir folgen traditionsgemäß nun schon einer Radladerspur und dem Pneuprofil des Jagdpächters - im Gegensatz zur Salm
mal nicht die Mittelspur "betreut" durch Wildsau, irgendwie geht's.... Immer aus den Augen des treuen Dickmops den Weg vor Augen...




...erst mal innehalten; ein gefälliger Service ward' geboten:




Manual-Trainings-Ständer!  Datt kennt die Welt doch so noch nitt! Hier bietet sich Vogelperspektive auf die Pneus an,
vogelfrei nach Pink Floyd: "Iss there anybody Sau there?!".... Schnüffelprobe bestanden, mein Leyzyne-Monokel kniept mir zu!




Aber in diesem geheim Kniepen lag der Codex "Sau liegt in der Luft!" - da kann ich mich drauf verlassen, da kennt der Mops den Gegner!
Immer Plan B im Auge auf der anderen Bachseite....




Weiterhin bergnuff stellte erstmal Homo Sapiens die Uhr zurück....




Neien - ett hatt den Zossen nitt erlegt! Aber wie in einer Unzahl von Tälern wo mers uns abseits des Sommers bewegten
hat auch hier die Hau-die-Hölzer-auffe-Zwölf-Saison begonnen - und der einzige Trollo mit Säge der in Sichtweite kam
konnt' in vier dem Verfasser bekannten Sprachen (Upsk, Kölsch vergessen!) nitt sagen wie weit sein Sägen ging....
Hier nährte sich langsam der Verdacht datt Wildsau einen passiven (+) Jogger mit GPS und aktivem OSM-Fenster gespeist hatte
und so datt Kartenmaterial von neulings rein inne Geschichte fand'! Eine kurze, unter Paaren auf Augenhöhe geführte Diskussion....
(ICON-Protokoll: ....schnaff!....) führte zu Plan B: Bachquerung über de Schneider Streif; Schneid der Bergname;
Streif sollte jeder kennen, da holt Skifahrers Bartel den Most her; Collage angesagt:












Obergrund: marodierendes Herbstlaub, vorderrangig Buche - Untergrund: lehmiger Schmierling, von huffigem Waldgetier durchmengt;
mehr Rutschbahn geht nitt! Frohsinn brach' aus...) Pst!!!)




Spätestens im Ritorno bergnuff zu Plan B, dem weniger Holzfäller-führenden-Wech, wurd' die Schnittmenge Flüche-<=-Höhenmeter
ad absurdum geführt....(geheimes Protokoll: der Verfasser grinste ob der Flüche; ett sollte sein Schaden sein...)
Nur ein kleiner Anstieg auf schmierig-gemeinem Sauengemenge trennte datt Team noch von Wegvariante B - datt ungemein
schöne an paarorientiertem Biken iss die einstudierte Hirarchie! Wie bei diversen Spinnenvölkern hat datt Männchen inne Evolution
vieles gelernt...Nur nitt Schnute halten im richtigen Moment! Ein kleiner rhetorischer Auswurf vom Lurch (Verbändelung von Größe,
Gewicht, Stellung zu Mond - politischen Systemen - Mülltonnenleerung in rhytmischen Reigen...) führte zu eindeutigem Appell -
da kann datt Männchen sich noch so bunt zeigen:
1) Ansage...




2) Befehlserhalt - Gedenkminute - Salutation...




3) Exekutive - Befehlsausführung (jedweder Widerstand erlahmt - man findet sich am Ende vonne Fresskette wieder...)




Recht so - schieb, Smirgol! Auf der Gegenseite litt datt Niveau nicht an Erhöhung... Sauorientiert aber den Zusatz
"Bad" Gesterbach inne Rübe...








...jau, mit Kneipbecken...Hier würd' ich mich auch sauwohl fühlen... wieder mal zeigte sich eine..._gewisse Diskrepanz_...zwischen
den Topokarten von dereinst und heute; Scouten kann dann schon mal zum Griff ins Klo werden, auch wenn dein Laptop steif und fest
darstellt watt die Schöpfer sich einst dachten...Zeit für Zivilisation, watt Mudd datt Mudd - und davon war hier ausserplanmässig jenuch...
Auf dualem Trail hinan Castle Hammerstein - mit nicht gekannten Quellen im Weg (10x größer= Maare!)...




Weg mit Weisern pflasterten seinen (und damit auch ihren, pardon!) Wech...




HIER! konnte der Maître sein Füllhorn entschütten! Wir hatten doch noch watt socalled "Italian Flavour" im Gepäck! Timm Mälzer kocht,
der Pete serviert da wo's wehtut! Hmmm, Duft breitet sich umme Hütte...











Hier mal den Homeboddy-Aspekt beleuchtet: Brodos vonne Tanke in Unkel, Wasser aus Brohl, Gas vom Pete (Umtriebige Auffangmaßnahmen
der letzten Wochen....PrimaGaz!), Umrührstäbchen vonne Buche neben Häusschen aus nachwachsenden Trieben, mehr Go-Local geht
never-ever! Grüner könnten mers nitt sein, Upgrading für Spaßing-runter:




Helm druff, ordentliche Grapscherprotektion - nothing's gonna stopp us now....











Feine Trailarea anne Ruine Hammerstein.... Ein undefinierter 3-beiniger-Zwerg...




...im Näherkommen ein im Apatchestyle bikender Pete!




...und wenn da einer fragt: "Wieso fern vom Bike den Körper platzieren?!" - TipTop-Möglichkeit um den einen oder anderen Lampenpfahl
oder waldnahen, weltfremden Jünger zu Köpfen ohne dem Bike Schaden zuzufügen; Respekt dafür... Les Trails Hammerstein:








Oh! Fahne druff, Wirtschaft uff!




Leider Pech, Schlüsselkodex neuester Generation...




...noch ein paar Eindrücke zum Burgsporn....














Jaja, abber dann nitt aufhaben wenn's drauf ankommt! Der Gesamtplan, ein hinkender, zugegebenermaßen:




...unser Ziel knickt ja schon oben links recht rasch ab Richtung Limes, deshalb Grobzielvorgabe...
Respekt the Freewild, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2015)

Pete .... echte Trendsetter Ihr seid  - 2015 wird also als das Jahr in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen in dem das BBW [ Bike Bachtäler Wandern ] erfunden wurde.


----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2015)

Junge, dein Frauchen muss sehr leidensfähig sein. Meine hätte mir nicht nur bei der Bachtalquerung sowas von die Wacht angesagt.  Ich glaube, die hätte mich für den Rest der Tour auf dem Bike ins Achtung gestellt. Und nach der ganzen Plackerei auch nix zu essen, das wär der Supergau! Meine Hochachtung gilt deiner Frau!


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2015)

Meine auch, die Hörren!


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2015)

Durch Teufelswerk odder Pharisäerverschwörung irgendwie vonne Einladungsliste der hochjeschätzten Bikejemeinde Neunkirchen-Tütscheid
jeflutscht - datt tat weh! Watt macht der versierte Biker aujour'hui? Macht einen auf autark und sein eigenes Invitational, verschärft
als *Wut-Räppa*....Dem Pete sein White-Stone-Invitational! (Mer stellen uns im Hintergrund wubbernd die Fantas vor...) 3,2,1 -ticki,tacka:

*Yo, here kommt der Styleprofessor, Bälänzprofi, Trailkompressor....*
_




*Bikebeherrschung - supacool - Darmkontrolle - bis auf Stuhl....
Kurvenlage - leck' misch fätt - schafft kein and'rer so adrett!




Seine Buxe -voller Waffen...




Willtu dir Probleme schaffen?.....




Jibt's im Winterwald stets Ärja - witter Bika zum Päschmärga!




Sein Equipment hat stets Biss - watt Qualideit jeschuldet iss...




Trotz Performance: supageil - letzte Corner kam zu steil....*




*Schnüss im Snow - looks like Kick-Ash... Knie nass - Bika's Max-Pech!




Vojelfrei und unjeschunden - zoch er einsam seine Runden! 
(Achtung, bei dem Visagenstadium könnten Drogenhunde anschlagen!)




Geiler Rahmen, fätte Pellen - solltu nitt an jeden sellen! Fazit bleibt - nitt wirklich krass - Tach im Po wenn Knie nass!
Yo-ho-ho! 
Imma anne Fieberkennlinie, der Pete*_

Poscht Schcriptum: Helmlose Hülsenfrucht sei für datt Fake entschuldigt, liebe Dimb-Getreuen! Latürnich trägt mers Rübenschutz...
Ätt Jörsch alias Dart: nehmen mers bitte nitt ernst, mit Kurzer hätt' ett nitt passend jemacht werden künne...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Dezember 2015)

Verschärft Ponografie im Netz wir finden.....




...und die finden wir leider mal richtig Hammaschnitte! Bitte nitt elektrisch, aber pedal-driven würd's für Herzpupern sorgen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Dezember 2015)

Da müsst man ja Hand an die VariausvariaeinStütz legen, um sie schleiffrei zu bekommen.
Aber der Onkel Doc, der da die Hand angelegt hat, hats anscheinend den Nerve getroffen, denn der Piepmatz hängt ja nur noch schlaff aus der Wäsche und zeigt keine Verve mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Dezember 2015)

Schweizer Käse ! Aber sowas von ....


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2015)

Schussfest für den freiheitsliebenden Querfeldeinbiker halt - 2 von 3 marodierenden Forstmannsschüssen gehen durch den Rahmen!
Die Füsse sollten sich zu dem Zeitpunkt auffem Lenker befinden, ebenso der gezeigte Stinke-Finger-Double!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2015)

Datt Anno neigt gehn Ende, und neben 3x Eisvogel (Ahr, Adenauer Bach, Salm) und 1x Schwarzstorch (Ueßbach) iss doch Zeit des Schenkens
angedacht... Bevor getzt also einer die alten Holland-Dias rausholt wo mers all' noch in unbewußter Inkontinenz über de Strände sabbelten;
auf die Füllkiste und den im Abgang milden Kleinst-JFFR-Kalender preisgegeben - 2014 war schliesslich ganzjährig vor Augen; 
alors, Mesdames & Messieurs - die Sahneschnitten dett Vorjahres:

I. Jänner




Breiberge im Siebengebirge - Arbeitssieg! Durch ein Löwenburg-Bewerberpic mal der selbigen Wochentags auffe Schliche gekommen
erwies sich die Abfahrt unter der Woche als absolute Bereicherung! Da munkeln soviele Foren drum datt mers einfach mal nachschauen muss...

II. Februar




Unterhalb von Ripsdorf anne Ahr hat's den Verfasser geritten - hinterm Horizont Lampertsbachtal mit seinen Wacholdern....

III. Märzen




Unverhofft fiel uns der "Panorama-Höhenweg" im Altmühltal mit seinen 12 Aposteln vor de Füße - hier testweise mal auf dem elektrischen
Gaul unterwegs - unvergessen der Dialog mitte Gattin nach Rückgabe vonne Zossen: "Hast du auch mal den Modus verändert?!"
Retour: "Hä?!" Er fuhr Sport und Sie nur Eco....

IV. Avril:




Die "Mutter aller Klammen" - jedenfalls von NRW aus... Ehrbachklamm, wochentags gebiked immer starke Haptik mit Anfass-Spaß
wenn mers nitt im Brodelnden Gewässer landen will - watt simmers da schon gekrabbelt...

V. Maien:




Hunsrück-Rücken gehn Boppard auf dem neuen Hunsrückbahnwanderweg - Material scheint watt überdimensioniert;
mais - die Locals haben da eine Piste geschaffen die normalsterbliche Bikeparkfreunde zum Notar Richtung letzte Abfahrt rechts treibt -
von daher fehlt noch ein Luftkissen für Glaubwürdigkeit... Hoch immer preiswert mitte Hunsrückhöhenbahn gen Buchholz,
kostet gegenüber dem Lift ein spöttisches Lächeln....

VI. Juno:




Armutsbach - hier hatte der Verfasser schon früh im Trikot vonne griechischen Nationalmannschaft Lunte gerochen 
und preiswerte Kopfbedeckungen am Mann ausprobiert - möge datt Zeusch für alle Levante-Flüchtigen reichen....

VIII. Agosto:




Velillscharte oberhalb von Ischgl - granatenscharf! Ein Racing-Ralph wäre innerhalb von Metern zum Hühner-Hugo mutiert!
Ein Mordsgeläuf mit Hilfe der Flimsjochbahn, mit Option auf Abstieg inne Schweizer Seite....auffem Schirm, selbes....

VIIII. Septembre:




Steinpilzhatz der Guten mit Bombenresultat - anne teutonisch-belgischen Grenze... und eigentlich hat hier die Gute für mich
den Begriff Enduro definiert; querfeldein bergnapp bergnuff, ganz ohne Contest - aber Pilzbefall dafür satt!

X. Ottobre:




Teide auf Teneriffa - ohne Wertung weil im Süden der Insel aber sowatt von alles verboten...aber man kann!

XI. November:




Teufelsley oberhalb von Ommerbachtal und Liers schon im herbstlichen Geblätter - watt ein morastiger Aufstieg....

XII. Decembre:




Wow - Dreiborner Höhe mit malerischer Kulisse, da ward ein kleiner Bilderzylkus entstanden.... schon mystisch, hätt's eigentlich
in den KBU-Kalender schaffen können, frostig kommt's jetzt daher bei unseren Jetzt-Zeit-Bedingungen....

Wo war er hin, der Juli?! Da waren mers in den Gefilden zwischen Saalbach, Kitzsteinhorn, Wildkogel, Livigno und Sölden 
und haben's bildlich ordentlich krachen lassen - scroll zurück vor Glück!
Euch allen einen geschickten Jahreswechsel mit ordentlich Egoismus für Zeit auf's Bike, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2015)

*Weihnachtsgeschenk* aus dem Ländchen wo's "Moin" sagen wenn Resteuropa schon bei Kaffee & Kuchen sitzt...











 Woah!











 Auf der 2016-to-do-Liste ein PLING! Direttissima!














Urwald! Und da bedanken mers uns fein sowatt in Reichweite zu haben; 
die gesehenen Fußabdrücke vonne Collegas haben respektvoll Linie gehalten -
nur so geht's! Hasta da Worta, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2015)

Oh, noch Nachschlag: 2015 war ja auch datt Jahr der Harten Hand!




Hat's nit in unseren Kalender verschlagen, den wilden Hund!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Dezember 2015)

Und Euch allen da draussen latürnich ein gutes Reinkommen - auf datt ett 2016 munter so weitergehe mit Burgenstürmungen, Bachtalquerungen, satt konkurrierendem Tourengeplänkel und über allem tronend die Tatsache datt unter uns nix summt,
brummt und watt verbraucht (oder gar WATT!) - stay tuned, frohes Neues an die jeschätzte Netzwelt!


----------



## yogi71 (6. Januar 2016)

Jemand Lust auf nen Nightride diese Woche? Ab Stotzheim?


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2016)

Geschätzter Yogi - die beruflichen "Nightrides" kloppen im Moment jede Menge Latten aussem Zaun;
jedoch: bei Freiluft nix wie hinne!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2016)

En Garde! Der jeschätzte Kümmeraner wird zum Jesusjünger und sammelt Burgen wie Hulle im internen Panini-Sammelalbum, die Koblenzer Fraktion deucht sich jealtert und die TTler fallen inne Eifel ein - höchste Zeit für Springbreak vom kleinen aber flexiblen Voreifelforum!
Erst mal wieder datt jemacht watt vortrefflich im heimischen Schober hätte stattfinden können... Puste auflüften...





Presente les armes....Burg Dreiborn, zum Ersten!




Für ehrlichen Schnee musste halt watt Distanz her - regarde! Feine Unterstützung der Wegefreund erfährt...




...und nu' auffe Piste! Man kann sich in Ruhe wiegen lassen...




...aber auf dem schlaffen Plakat steht Marathon - unterschätze niemals einen angeschlagenen Ankerfisch....
raus ins da Draussen! Vor mich nur die Wildkatz'!




Hinter mich kein Gras mehr!




Ab in No-Mens-Land....








Letzte Berührungskiste mitte Zivilisation für einige Zeit - ett Golden Gate von Dreiborn...




La Region "Scheissenkalt"...
















Der Verfasser hatte sich kurz zuvor mit dem Spraddelfaktor von Kuhhinterlassenschaften auseinander gesetzt -
scheinbar haut Bauer-sucht-Frouw immer früher auf den Auslöser...




Minuten vorher wahrscheinlich ersten *Shitstorm* verpasst!....




Hähä, doch Spaß! Das Pete hat selbigen...




...und mit Heimischen Metzgereien brauchste auch kein "Hulpdiensten"!




Lecker! Auch für Verdauung iss gesorgt - vorbildlich! Ruhezonen:




Nein, wie Süß! Den Verauungsvorgang exte die Zensur....!
Da hatter Spaß, grad' wach geworden...




Ruhig, Schwarzer....




Notre Madonna de los Trailos...




Hinan gehn' Vogelsang...








Watt gehet, watt gehet....








Burg Vogelsang, 2., wenn's genehm wär...




In Vogelsang: Nabelpiercing, dürre Händchen, aber keine Zweit- und Drittlagenstrategie - kein Vorbild!




You ever frost alone! Maydayschneemann.... Weiter weg auf den Hohenfried....




Boah watt Landschaft... Gewöhnungsbedürftig - Eingewachsen...




Vom Hohenfrieder Rücken satt Spaß runter Hohenfrieder Jugendhaus...
Enttäuschend der Wasserstand...








...Super Spitzkehren...





 R
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's all, Folks... Rückweg nach Dreiborn...




Satte Farbe gegen Couchpotatoe....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2016)

*Burgenwertung*

Ankerfisch - Kadaverschepper
4 - 2​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2016)

Na endlich. Ich dacht schon, hier passiert nix mehr. War dat jetzt die Premiere für das Dicke im Schnee, ne oder?


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> *Burgenwertung*
> 
> Ankerfisch - Kadaverschepper
> 4 - 2​


Torkonto steht - nix schlägt einen vitalen Eifelaner...


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na endlich. Ich dacht schon, hier passiert nix mehr. War dat jetzt die Premiere für das Dicke im Schnee, ne oder?


Dicke im Schnee hab' ich beruflich grad satt, Jürgen - aber jetzt geht der Fokus auf "Passieren", versprochen!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Na endlich. Ich dacht schon, hier passiert nix mehr. War dat jetzt die Premiere für das Dicke im Schnee, ne oder?







War doch schon im November beim "White-Stone-Invitational", mein Gutster! (Watt ein Selbstdarstellerpic! Shame no me!)
Aber Rapper greifen ja eh' inne Schublade eher eins höher....


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2016)

Hier mal aus der Inspirationsschmiede - nicht jeder hat ja beim Warten in Eis und Schnee (kann-noch-kommen.de) 'ne Stihl dabei,
aber manchmal erfüllen auch kleine Basteleien.... Geschichten aus dem Eisimperium....




A frozen Froschen...(höhö!)....




...für längere Pausen - also eher Vergessen-werden in Eis und Schnee:




...und, kruzi(menschen-mit-osmanischem-Hintergrund) - die Vision eines manuellen Harvesters auf dem Eisplanet (Simmerath?!)!




Will ich nitt im Wald begegnen! Deswegen 2016 auch keine Wurmlochsprünge, der Pete!
Wer's Pausendasein noch optimieren möchte, geht bis 31.1.16:
http://www.glace.be/


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2016)

Demnächst auch mal freundlich Winken wenn Du schon Kundschaft zur Verwertung in die Eifel verfrachtest 
Kein Blinken, kein Hupen sogar ein Winken an derAmpel wurde nicht wahrgenommen. Er ward im Tunnelblick geblieben.
Oder hat der hinten drin schon derart Faulgaseproduziert dat de wieder "druff" warst ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2016)

Mer glöv' ett nitt - ich hab' trotzdem grad' an DICH jedacht! Hatte aber gerade noch am AB-Abschnitt Walberberg-Bliesheim
3 Feuerretter auf 'ner Windschutzscheibe den Fahrer befreien sehen - da wird' ett einem anders.... Ansonsten halte ich jede, aber auch jede
Tour nach Blutsverwandten Ausschau - und ausgerechnet heut' hab' ich gepatzt! Mea Culpa, treu Tröddender....
PS: Iss ernst, auf Höhe Kommern lief grad' noch der Film: Abgleich mit Yogi welcher Kfz-Zossen
in Elsenborn dem Hubert jehört haben könnt' - Yogi: "Der Hubert reist immer in Silber an..."


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2016)

Ne damals war ich mit Muttis Bomber da weil an meinem PS Boliden keine AHK dran war.
Mitlerweile bin ich Volksbereift per Kombi ( de Kinders müssen ja auch untergebracht werden ) in total unscheinbarem dunkel blau unterwegs.
Damit bin ich quasi unsichtbar im fließenden Verkehr, also kein Vorwurf 

Das mitti Feueretter hatt ich auch leider erspäht bin so geschätzt 5 min nach dir durch ....


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Januar 2016)

Fährt wer von euch am Samstag? Ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, bin mobil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2016)

Haste mal Wetterbericht gecheckt ?
Du kannst dir zwei Varianten aussuchen um Kunde von pete zu werden:
1. Ertrinken in den Regenfluten
2, Im Hurrikan davon geweht oder vom Baum erschlagen


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

@Trail Surfer - leider unspassig Dienst, Rene... Aber der Hubäät hat Alternativen!
@schraeg - abber bei beiden Varianten hätt' der Gute doch seine Mitfahrgelegenheit! Also; ich vorne - er hinten!
Querluster...




Uiiii! - Gibbet jetzt auch als Kipper! Da entfallen dann im knallhart kalkulierten Markt wahrscheinlich als nächstes die Träger.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> [USER=30320]@schraeg - abber bei beiden Varianten hätt' der Gute doch seine Mitfahrgelegenheit! Also; ich vorne - er hinten!
> Querluster...[/USER]


Ich kannte das vom Hörensagen bisher nur anders herum: Erich.......vorne Er, hinten Ich.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

Ändert nix an den Tatsachen - wer "hinten" fährt wird ungewollt "geguided"!...und der Trail ended jedesmal in ca. 20 Jahren "Betreutes Wohnen"....


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ändert nix an den Tatsachen - wer "hinten" fährt wird ungewollt "geguided"!


Ich sag es mal anders: Vorne der Stoker, hinten der Stalker. ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

Ganz eng anne StVO: Vorne Vitale, hinten Mortale (nitt RANDALE wie beim Heimspiel)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

Vorne Hub-Ernie, hinten Bert-Stevens.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

Dann zählt der doch MEINE Burgen mit!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

Jeheim-Tipp: Mach mit dem vollzähligjährigem Nachwuchs ne Hüpf-Burgen-Tour...davon erholt er sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2016)

Sonst muss ich am 31.12.16 von Rüdesheim bis Bonn am Rheinufer lang chillen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sonst muss ich am 31.12.16 von Rüdesheim bis Bonn am Rheinufer lang chillen...


N Tag davor verlegt und wir biken gemeinsam in die 51.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2016)

Chillige Karre ! Da liegt man bestimmt bequem. Un wennsde mich loswerden willst must du meinen federleichten Körper noch nich mal wuchten sondern einfach abkippen. Ein Traum !


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2016)

Ein 2016er Hubäätes, gekippt - nicht gerührt! Da gerät datt ganze Wohnzimmer in Schmachtlaune....
Näh, näh - bleib' noch lange unsere "Wuchtbrumme"!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2016)

Wer hat gesagt das man sich nur ohne Puls im liegen chaufferierern lassen tuen kann ?


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2016)

Restpuls akzeptiert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2016)

Muss ma dat Birnchen tauschen, links is die Reservelampe kapott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2016)

Aber ein weißes Leuchtmittel, damit man weiß wo vorn und hinten ist!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2016)

Links tut der kucken! Rechtes Lämpchen rot: Schliessmuskel entzündet.... Erklärt auch die Hackfresse....


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2016)

Erst mal ein Tränensäckchen entleert: In der Wintersaison versteht der Österreicher - an dieser Stelle mal Hochmontafoner genannt - keine Spielfreude mit seinen "Winterwanderwegen"...Kein Gedanke datt Fatbike mal 6 Km um die 500-Seelen-Gemeinde zu schubbern -  Verbot!
Von daher aber trotzdem mal Scouting watt-wäre-wenn...




Weißes Land - überall ging's! Nach der ersten Skialm - Brings war schon da, genau davor war mers geflohen... - Abenteuerurlaub
im Montafon im Schatten des Energieriesen Illwerk - rauf mit der Vermuntbahn mit einer handverlesenen Schar Outdoorkünstler
auf den Rücken der Silvretta....




Die bringen einen mit nur einer Gondel auf den Zwischengrad, von da aus durch einen haarsträubenden
Montagetunnel (round about 6 KM) zum Vermuntsee und nach einem zweiten Tunnel zur Bielerhöhe:




DAS könnte unser Geläuf sein...
Endzeitwelt bei Föhnwinden satt:








Und für das folgende noch 'ne Sonderwertung....




Im Sommer müssen die Dolomiten her - wer das erlebt hat ohne Menschenseele iss bereichert!
Stay tuned und frostfrei im Keks, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2016)

Die Gretchen- und Hamlet-Frage trieb um... doch um 6.05 h am Parkplatz Kermeter (Achtung, Prosa!) war klar:
(Windböen blasen durch die Baumgipfel, zappenduster, round about 7cm Schnee biss anne Knöchel...)
NIEMALS beugen mers uns Herrn Biber! (Wiki: Höhere Säugetiere, isch lach mich schlapp!)
Zumal die Trailbemeckerer ob ihres Alters schon mit Fortbewegung an Problemen nagen dringen 'se bis innet IBC
nitt vor - und dann müsst ich mir ja ernsthaft Vorwürfe machen den einen oder anderen Couchpotatoe verursacht
zu haben durch Hinfortlassen von Tourenpics! Aber ett Fortlassen von neuralgischen Schnittstellen 
iss gebongt...stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2016)

Un wo sin jetz de Bildas?


----------



## jmr-biking (20. Februar 2016)

Revoluzzer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Februar 2016)

Schwarze Masse


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2016)

50 shades of black...will doch keiner wirklich haben! Wenn's wenigstens weiße Prappe von oben gegeben hätt',
so hatt's in Wogen feucht geschüttet und trieb den Verfasser nach kurzer Befeuchtung retour zum heimischen Kaminfeuer....


----------



## Pete04 (5. März 2016)

Prappe, Prappe - da war doch watt.... Hossa!




Wer inne Lage iss solche Schnapszahlen zu produzieren neigt unter Umständen auch zu selbigen Ideen....
(die Mehrwertsteuer iss schon reingerechnet, liebe Metzgerlehrlinge!)
Also Corps aufsatteln lassen und pronto in Richtung bekannter Hochebenen.... Appell mit Mensch und Material....




Auf zu neuen Missetaten - wo ginge datt besser als am Missebach nördlich Udenbreths - denn allet watt da runter geht
kommt kurz ob lang dann inne Preth... da iss der Missetäter auch schon:




...ett Geläuf stellt sich von Anfang an watt.....starrig!




Höckerprodukte - hier inne limitierten Pfeiffer&Langen-Puderedition! Riesenverkaufsschlager...




...nu, sinn ja noch paar übrig! In Landschaften wo's kein Jagdpächter und Forstwart spurt
wird auch Gevatter Has' gern vorgeschickt - i.d. Fall ohne sein Wissen, bravet Häsken!







Schon watt Tristesse im Spiel - immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Welt mit orangen Brillengläsern
vor den eigenen Augen quasi in 'nen anderen Tag verwandelt - grosset Kino! Blick zurück:




Jo, Spur leidlich gehalten - dafür lief der Hase aussem Ruder - Verräter!
Meanwhile den legendären Spillpertssiefen gequert... Kenntu nitt?




Vermeintlich nur Winterwasser führend muss man reinfallen um datt Gewässer zu finden -
Namensgeber hat sicher oranges Nummernschild.... Fleissig de Gegend lustern,
Spuren waren mehr als rar....




*ABER*: ...während sich der Verfasser hier lobhummelt datt ett eine Pein iss - okay, paar mal hoch und runter
kamen zusammen - wurd' der Redaktion vom *Udenbrether Boten* die blanke Wahrheit zujespielt:




Datt Weichei musste sich vom treuen Ross retten lassen - nä, watt peinlich! (Papparazzi: unbezahlbar!)
Watt nutzett wenn datt Ross 550 Watt auf die Pelle überträgt aber der Humanoid auffem Sattel nur 175 Watt hat?!
Neien - Akku leer, all systems red....




...mit im Schnee schlappender Zunge zog sich Lurch dann zurück auffe Bundesstraße - da war gespurt!
Stay tunded, folsch auch mal ner Schnappsidee, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2016)

Manderscheider Lügenpresse *2.0*! Nach einer nicht unerheblichen Anreise sagt der lachende Postillion alias Busfahrer der Linie 300:
Fahrräder erst ab April!... (Da steht doch aber auffem Fahrplan und im Netz...) Erst ab April - trotzdem Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag!
Möge Ihm sein Arbeitsplatz unterm Hintern wegfaulen.... Da war viel Platz und Perspektive für einen Plan B....




...wenn's schon mal schräg läuft dann setzen mers doch noch eins druff - also statt Lieser....




...genau, einfach mal zur Kleinen Kyll! Autofrei sind auf dem Abschnitt beide, also hossa - erst mal Pause...








Feinstet Wetter - trotz angesagter Fröstelei auf den Höhen fast schon sommerlich, die Hänge hatten noch Reserven...







...ein Urahn von Weg, mit Überraschungsgast...




Ganz schön mutig, der Kleene - noch ohne irgendeine Blüte inne Pampa....




Rheinland-Pfalz jagt geschlechtsgetrennt...




...hier schwer sichtbar prangt überm Ballerstandeinstieg ein fettet *H*.....








...warmet *und* kaltet Wasser gestrichen - hier werden Helden gezeugt! ...vermeintlich leicht muffig!




....und für'n Plan B iss doch hier allemals für jeden watt dabei - mer danken dem prächtigen Geläuf,
der Sonne für't scheinen und dem Schlussanstieg nach Manderscheid (ein leichtet Jenörgele von wegen Anstiegen
und Kondition entfernte sich stetig nach hinten....) 
Nix schlägt autofreie Täler, der Pete - so langsam schwinden die weißen Flecken inne Gewässerkarte....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. März 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> .wenn's schon mal schräg läuft




Keine Frotzeleien bitte, icke kann nix dafür


----------



## jmr-biking (18. März 2016)

Der eifeler Busfahrer hatte bestimmt Angst vor deinen fetten Reifen. Die zerstören ja alles, auch seinen Bus. Dann musst ihr halt den Lieserpfad ab ersten April machen. Steht doch so auf dem Fahrplan.


----------



## Pete04 (18. März 2016)

Einträchtisch vereint de Brudermörders auf den am Boden Liegenden kloppen....
Erfahrungsschatz erweitert mir se haben...


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2016)

*Springbreak!* Spätestens nach dem Umstellen vom Tackomat (dauert Stunden, der Unsinn! Fliegt Ryanair eigentlich in DER Nacht
mit Zusatztanks?) geht der Frühling jefälligst ab! Wer wird sich denn schon von 'nem schneckenähnlich, rechtsdrehenden
Tief - festjebabscht über Kerneuropa - inne Suppe spucken lassen?! Jedenfall nitt die Loddeltruppe der JFFR - anjesichts des
feierlichen Termines Festkleidung an und ab in rheinische Bachtäler...




Diverse Möglichkeiten um Boppard luden zum Spielen ein - im Frühjahr auch mal wieder die Leistungssteigerung der Jungbrut testen....







Holy Moly! Zwischen den Aufnahmen gerade mal ein Terraflopp! (Also: die Erde machte flopp und beim Umschwenken 
vonne Gluppschers war El Chicco schon fast futsch....) Also den Gedanken Taschengelderhöhungen per Rennen
auszumachen schon mal leise zu Grabe tragen.... Jaja, die Gene...




Eicheln pflasterten IHREN Weg! ff.: Säue schworen Ihr die Treue....




Ganze Arbeit, die Damen und Herren Rüsselnasen... und datt eine oder andere Orkänchen (...draussen nur Kännchen!)
wird im Hunsrück auch gerne mal konservatorisch inne Landschaft belassen - liegengebliebene Stämme sollte mers mögen...
Feucht-O-Meter am Oberrohr zeugte vom Eintreffen des Ringeltiefs im hundigen Rück...








...noch eines der "drüschesten" Gehölze....aber Hörr Kachelmann hat Spass!







...einfach nur zum Einschleifen schön! Les Dames liessen sich nitt lumpen...




Ist aber auch einfach ein Geschenk - hier mal Schlüsselstelle mit einem kleinen Potzpurri vonne Trailbauers....













Lekkofanni! Le Moutarde de Mansarde! Die hauen's raus, die Jungens... Da eh' die alten Weinterassen wecherodieren -
dann doch gerne mit Schmackes durch! Und im Rheintalbasement gibt's auch pronto den Behandlungstip für die meanwhile
sehr der Sau angenäherten Pluten:




Benutzen 'se in Boppard für WäFche - kriegt mers aber (Synergieeffekt!) auch Pluten mit Freifahrtschein sauber!
Und pünktlich zum Finale konnt' der Beherrscher von Rolf Zukowskis Vogeluhr am Himmel den Wochentag ablesen:




Der Himmel voller Eier! Ostermontag - klarikowski! Jetzt mal fleissig alle anpaddeln, nitt nur die Jugend rast!
Bleibt geerdet, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (3. April 2016)

Jugend Forsch! Wer entdeckt die "Maifee" aussem KBU-Kalender in Beerfelden?! Tombola-Preise schwanken, simmers gespannt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/22/ladiesopen-beerfelden-bikepark-voller-maedels/

Da freuen sich doch die Ollen richtig de Jugend inne Natur jeschubbst zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHand (4. April 2016)

Hehe, da gibts doch noch weitaus bessere Bilder, die das Trüffelschwein in den letzten drei Wochen abgeliefert hat


----------



## Pete04 (5. April 2016)

Disse! Der MrHand gilt als befangen und darf im ausgelobten Bällchenbad nitt mittummeln!


----------



## MrHand (5. April 2016)




----------



## Pete04 (9. April 2016)

MrHand schrieb:


> Hehe, da gibts doch noch weitaus bessere Bilder, die das Trüffelschwein in den letzten drei Wochen abgeliefert hat


...und überhaupt: wo?!


----------



## MrHand (11. April 2016)

Quer im IBC und bei FB verstreut. Bspw hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79583 , hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79759 oder hier: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1675308066055219&id=1494206367498724 und wo sonst noch alles...


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

So wird Schuh draus!....


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

Der teilzeitliche Fluch von Paaren die fahren...




Du stehst in Leverkusen im Perma-Stau und kriegst ein Pic "Hallo, nicht mal deine alten Handschuhe besuchen?!"...
Adrenalin im Anschlach - Stau davon nitt kleiner.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2016)

Deine Zeit wird kommen Pete ..... Rache kann ein fürchterlich herrliches Gefühl auslösen  

PS: ihr beiden fahrt eindeutig zu wenig km !!! Den Hinterreifen gibbet doch gefühlt schon seit 25 Jahren nicht mehr  der erlebt doch gerade erst wieder seine Renaissance


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

Höhö, die Renaissance (haste bestimmt gegoogelt! - von wegen Eifeler Platt...) hat vielleicht ihre Retro-Reifen aufgezogen - auffe Felgen,
Compagnero, datt Thema Hüfte werde ich hier nich als Fass aufmachen!
Meine Maxxis sind unsterblich - aber mit leicht gynäkologischer Vorkenntnis kanntu Ventile von aussen fühlen dank Abnutzung...
Dicken kollegialen Dank für die Aussicht auf Rache - 





Schwager&Schwester 2 Wochen in Vakancie - da resultieren die einzigen HM der letzten
Tage vom Trockenfahren der Bikeflottille im heimischen Hof...


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2016)

Renessance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Renessance?


Schreibweise aujourd'hui: Rene's Anke! Und auch bei der verbäte ich mir Hinweise auf Hüftgold -
motzt du im Netz die Pfunde an - verklacht dich glatt der Erdogan....


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. April 2016)

Klagst du Freiheit unzurecht an, sollst auf dem Bike zur Erd do gan!!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2016)

Na, dann machen mers doch 'nen anklagefähigen Schuh für unsere "da prüfen mers erst mal"-Staatsanwaltschaft draus:






http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/articl...t-nach-und-zeigt-Erdogans-Chefdramatuerk.html

habt Spass dabei während ich in die Katakomben verknackt werde weil Frau Merkel nicht auf die erste Unverschähmtheit
zuckt und dem Recip die fehlenden Latten im Zaun erklärt.... LG, der Pete


----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der teilzeitliche Fluch von Paaren die fahren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche der 4 Abfahrten hast du denn gewählt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Meine Maxxis sind unsterblich



Jaja.

Hat der Reifen den Härtegrad "Betonk" erreicht,
fährt sich's auch auf einmal ganz leicht.

Reifen 15 Jahre innet Regal jelecht, schwupps hält dat Dingen die nächsten 15 Jahre ohne Profilverlust


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2016)

Grummel, grummel - Gattin fragen!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Jaja.
> 
> Hat der Reifen den Härtegrad "Betonk" erreicht,
> fährt sich's auch auf einmal ganz leicht.
> ...


Nu - für innet "Regal gelegt" hält sich die Gute formidabel - weitere Anzüglichkeiten bitte schriftlich an 'se selber;
Stichwort: Häusliche Jewalt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2016)

Gewalt ist keine Lösung ! Und weinen gilt auch nicht !


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2016)

Da werd' ich als salomonische Zwischenlösung mal "gewaltig weinen"! Hömma, Hörr Hubert - 
für die Sparte der "Betonsanierer" recht unerwähnt blieb ein gewaltig Trumm au Region Decke Tönnes:








Das ehemalige Oberkommando des Heeres liegt wie gesprengter Flugzeugträger aus Beton rund ums Forsthaus Hülloch
herum - absoluter Klumpen! Normandie hab' ich ja schon einiges gesehen, in Belgien Eben-Emael bei Lüttich - aber so'n 
Brummer fernab vonne Ardennen war mir nicht bewusst! Die Dokumentation iss äusserst spartanisch, vielleicht können
de Experten dazu nochwas ausbaldowern.... Die Bilder geben's nicht ansatzweise wieder welch Gebirge aus Beton
da liegt - und die Harvester haben rund ums Schleidbachtal scheinbar begonnen datt Versprechensdefizit an Holzlieferung
für Austria in nur einem Landbezirk "einzuroden"! - Und endlich war mal wieder ein Collega ähnlich bekloppt wie wir
und iss dem OSM-Track konsequent durch Sauenschiss und quer durche Pampa gefolgt (Hab' der Guten schon angedeutet
der Harvi-Fahrer hätt' den reingestellt....) Sauenrotte mit mindestens 20 Frischlingen gesichtet - bunkert Rotkohl
und Knödel, 2016 wird ein Bratenjahr!!! Stay hungry, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. April 2016)

Leeven Pete,
ich denke da hast du das "Felsennest" entdeckt !
Eines der ehemaligen "Führerhauptquartiere"


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeven Pete,
> ich denke da hast du das "Felsennest" entdeckt !
> Eines der ehemaligen "Führerhauptquartiere"


Definitiv Nein!


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

Im Bereich des Bad Münstereifeler Ortsteiles Forsthaus Hülloch (Hanielsche Forstverwaltung) befinden sich rechts und links der Straße große Trümmerteile der gesprengten Bunkeranlagen, die einmal dem Oberkommando des Heeres (OKH) als festes Quartier dienten (Generaloberst von Brauchitsch und General von Halder). Das Forsthaus war Quartier von Teilen des Generalstabes. Auch ein Postenstand gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Forsthaus ist erhalten geblieben. Er steht unter Denkmalschutz.


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Leeven Pete,
> ich denke da hast du das "Felsennest" entdeckt !
> Eines der ehemaligen "Führerhauptquartiere"


Nönönö, Erhabener - datt iss heute dem Esel singe Bersch oberhalb vom Schwimmbad! Hier iss der Hörscher der Karten bei de Ehre jepackt!
@delphi1507  - Schönen Dank für de Müh'! Interessant ist immer in "Befreiersprache" mal links und rechts zu kucken, das Resultat bleibt aber für so 'nen Trumm bemerkenswert schlicht.... die Sprengbrocken sind teils über 300 Meter geflogen! Da müssen noch
@jmr-biking und die @muschi ran! Der eine wegen Insider, datt andere wegen Penetranz....


----------



## delphi1507 (13. April 2016)

Vom Felsennest selbst ist wohl kaum noch was zu sehen.. 
An dem gefundenen Bunker bin ich auch durch Zufall vorbeigekommen und hab dann ein wenig gegoogelt damals 

Und war auch sehr verwundert die paar Kilometer vom haus meiner Eltern so was zu finden.
Von Rodert wusste ich, davon nicht....


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2016)

Wir präzisierens mal nach bestem Wissen; 3 Orte relevant:
-no uno: Felsennest bei Rodert oberhalb BMÜ - gesprengt, erkennbar
-no due: Hülloch im nirgendwo mit Riesenausmass - gesprengt, bestehender Wachtposten nebst Fösterei war Bestandteil
-no tre: Feldflugplatz bei Odendorf als Einflugschneise für GröFaZ, da steht nur noch enn Überweg anne Bundesstraße
wo's die Flugzeuge 'nen Graben queren konnten bzw. Versorgungsfahrzeuge...
Woll'n wir aber hier nicht in eher dunkler Suppe hochköcheln, ich will's nur mal wissen
weil dieser Betonsaurier mich echt überrascht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2016)

Also der Delphi ... da lässt der hier nen Kartenfetischisten blass aussehen 

Dafür gibbet nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) der war selber dabei
b) zu viel ADDI TV (ZDFinfo) geguckt

   



Aber mal ganz konkret: werfen wir doch mal unser Halbwissen allet zusammen inne Schale und machen einen auf ala muschi --> vielleicht springt ja ne Betonksanierer Heinotown raus
Kann man die Original Betonksanierer ja zu einladen .... die werden zwar vor lauter Langsamkeit schlafend vom Sattel fallen aber hin und wieder ein Sprengkommando hält die vielleicht wach


----------



## jmr-biking (14. April 2016)

Ich hab dann mal interessehalber den Geschichts-Gockel angeworfen.

*In der Tat schreibt Wiki das Gleiche wie @delphi1507 zum Fortstaus Hülloch:*
_Der Oberbefehlshaber des Heeres, Generaloberst Walther von Brauchitsch, hatte 1940 zu Beginn des Westfeldzuges sein Quartier auf Forsthaus Hülloch. Rund 4 km Luftlinie in westlicher Richtung liegt der Bad Münstereifeler Stadtteil Rodert, in dem sich das Führerhauptquartier „Felsennest“ befand. AH nutzte dieses Hauptquartier vom 10. Mai 1940 bis zum 6. Juni 1940.
Im Rahmen des Unternehmens „Wacht am Rhein“ (sog. Ardennenoffensive ab 16. Dezember 1944) nutzte Feldmarschall Walter Model, Oberbefehlshaber der Heeresgruppe B, das ehemalige OKH-Quartier. Das Forsthaus mit dem umliegenden Bunker- und Barackenlager wurde zwei Mal aus der Luft angegriffen. Heute findet man noch zahlreiche mächtige Betontrümmer in der Nähe des Forsthauses. Vor dem Eingang zur Försterei steht ein noch erhaltener, unter Denkmalschutz stehender Postenstand.
Das Forsthausareal ist nicht zugänglich, da es sich im Besitz der Hanielschen Forstverwaltung befindet._

Auf geschichtsspuren.de gibt es ein Forum, was sich auch mit dem Forsthaus Hülloch kurz befasst. Klick

Interessanter und ausführlicher sind da schon die Bild-Beiträge auf bunker-nrw.de: Klick

Aber nur der Besitzer des vergriffenen Buches Felsennest kennt wohl die ganze Geschichte um die Sperrkreise rund um BAM: Klick


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2016)

Vielen Dank, die Hörrn! Bunker-nrw kannte ich noch nicht, hab's bei 7°.org vergeblich gelustert (die sind ziemlich fitt sobald es unter
die Erdkrume geht...) Habt ja ein wahres Füllhorn ausgeschüttet, vielen Dank Jürgen für den Link der Pics!
Vielleicht schiess ich ja doch noch ein Helios-Exemplar in Vogelsang, die haben sich ziemlich eingedeckt - kleine Buchhandlung in 
BaMü wird auch mal auf links gedreht.... und: Jau, Hubi, der Raum rund um dein Wohnzimmer könnte auch mal 'ne Katalogisierung
im Forum hergeben - iss jedenfalls ein prima Grund sich in den Sattel zu schwingen!
------------Themenbruch, krasser------------------------------------------------------------
Pädagogisch bin ich ein armes Erdferkel! Wo Vaddern durch die Gegend gurkt kreuzt Muttern Schrock und Altenburg....




....sowatt krich ich nüchtern nachmittags zwischen de Beratungsjespräche - vonne Senderin wohl bewusst datt ich mit meinem
Lieblingspaar Handschuh - getrennt wurden mers durch einen Windstoß vor Jahren - noch ein schlimmet Trauma in mich trage!
Jetreu dem Motto: Und malträtiert dich keine Sau - du hass ja noch 'ne Ehefrau!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2016)

Drum prüfet was sich ewig bindet ..... hasse nich gemacht oder ?


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Drum prüfet was sich ewig bindet ..... hasse nich gemacht oder ?


Im weitesten Sinne der Bombennummer folgend: laut römisch-katholisch darf de Ehefrau nitt gesprengt werden, ejal wie weit se fliecht!
Drum de Ausführung: Drum prüfet was sich ewig bindet - ett dich bis ja zu Grabe schindet!
Ich mag' 'se trotzdem, iss halt eher Downhill...


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2016)

Gebrauchanweisung in Schlamm und Schmodder Freud' zu finden; wir vergeben ***!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2016)

Frühling! Plütenzeit! Nix wie raus ausse Bude und Abenteuern auffe Spur!





 Na, der Tip iss ja klitzeklein! Seit HaPe Kerkeling sich in den Ring geschmissen hat
iss dat Wegenetz vom heiligen Jakob dichter als die Landstraßenvernetzung inne Eifel...also weita, Tip due:





 Der Bundesyogi! Nen' ganzen Bahnhof als Klingelschild! Seis drum' - gestartet wurd' in Löf -
und weil der Jung sich benommen hatte gab' ett erst mal Eis alias Ice,Ice,Baby:




Bremssysteme aufjemupft auf den nächsten Level - fährt sich als hätt' ich vorher keine besessen! Hinan, soll ja'n Reisebericht
draus werden - also Travelling-with-Deutsche-Bahn um den Zumpen Hunsrück der gen Koblenz ragt und auffi auf ett Hochplateau;
Startpunkt: Emmelshausen, Heilbrünnchen....




War vom Team GröVaZ (Größte Verfahrer aller Zeiten)  eine reife Leistung, normalerweise vernichten mers erst mal irre viel HM
bis die falsche Gemengelage erkannt wird - hier simmers direkt auf den "Sauerbrunnen" gestossen - und, Mann, der war sauer - nach Verkostung (stand ja nix dran von wegen kein Trinkwasser...) dachte ich ett hätt' den Mensch schon einmal durchlaufen....
Weise lies de Gattin de Jung erstmal mit seinem Eis spielen...








Pädagogisch wertvoll! Danach hatte 'se Ruh und der Büttel war folgsam... Bedacht sei vor Einstieg innet Baybachtal:
DAS will erarbeitet werden - B-Tal iss MTB-Maloche! Ett jeht huh'....







...bis zum Gedenkstein vom Hörrn Strieder - der Fuchs! Hat sich aus dem unscheinbaren Seitental der Mosel zum Oligarchen
nochgeappt! Nächste Station: De Rutsch!




Ganz klar, beim letzten Besuch vor Jahre war Regen aktives Trailmitglied, dann geht der Block ab wie Schmierseife!
Wir beleuchten hier mal de Evolution vonne Gattin:











Nächster Aufstieg: Der Toupet-Fels! Moos sitzt fesch überhängend auf Gestein, iss im Gegensatz
zur künstlichen Rübentarnung voll natürlich...




...darf auch hier und da mal überlappen, iss ja keine Rübe sondern Stein!
Wir zappeln hier mal ein wenig Frühling ins Baybachtal; wegen des Wochentags mal wieder keinem Wanderer Leid angetan...




32 Mühlen zu Spitzenzeiten - da muss latürnich datt eine oder andere Wehr her...











Wahnsinn, wie schnell sich Adlerfarn auf Wehrlose niederlässt - Konsequenz: bei 00-Geschäften
schleunigst de Fott widder huh!








Unbekannte an Hummel....




Ich kuckte auffe Einflugschneise von Frankfurt-Hahn, dabei war de Verursacherin auf Schnürsenkelniveau....
und fortan, ein sicheres Kennzeichen für Schlüsselstellen:




...und direkt auf eine gestossen...




Der Gemsenpfad!




Flüche pflasterten ihren Wech! Doch der Lurch sollte leiden - wo er ebens noch locker flanierte...







...er später Tragkraft rekreierte... gerne mal auch Schemel vonne Frouw! Fazitärer Teil vom Erlebten:




By using Flatpedal: der Pin hält! Runter! Rauf! ...und leider auch auf Schienbein....
Trägst du auch noch so schlanke Fesseln...




...erwischen dich dann doch die Nesseln - links die taube Variante vonne Brut, die läuft irgendwie mit...
Wegeseindrücke, La Femme:












Le Homme:





 Stümper, daher klein! Geht noch was?!




Abba klar doch!




2 Baustellen: Manchmal muss' auch mal Hörnchen privat sein...




De "gedrückte Haltung" des Nussfreundes hätte mehr Privatsphäre verdient....




...und hinter diesem "Wildschutzgebiet" hätte ja allet ausser Nutria (hinterm Schild, sonst Sense!) keine Schnitte mehr,
da gelangen Stammtischfreuden scheinbar bis zum Talboden... Baybachtal rockt, fordert abber Körners! Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2016)

Watt ne Bilderflut 
Bremsen werden überbewertet, genau wie Matratzen und Duschen


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2016)

Nachtrach:
Latürnch iss der Olle da auch noch runter!





Ohne Duschen, Matrazen eh' überbetet.... Don't even gun-pow me....


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2016)

Hossa - die Große landet beim Downhill der Girls auffem Treppchen; No. 3!

http://msv-buehlertann.de/index.php?index=1&lng=de&menuid=151

Wohin mit all dem Geld?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. April 2016)

Vorderes Mittelfeld  
Schön das dem Nachwus auch so dem Stollenspocht fröhnt


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Der Hammä! Gemeinde Hellenthal geht von Jahrhundertschneefällen aus und treibt de Statistik bis zu 10 Millimeters!
Hier sollte mindestens einem ITler baldiger Ruhestand vergönnt sein....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2016)

Ruhig Blut schwarze Masse !
Gugsdu hier: http://www.lindenwetter.de/schnee.html
Siehst du Schnee


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Bedankt, werter PättchesKenner, ich feile!


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2016)

Da hat doch Compagnero Rene aka @Trail Surfer sein Leid jeklagt mitte Pandemie - also Pollenverschleppung, Wollhandkrabben und Portemonnaies von andere Leute an Orte wo 'se nitt hin gehören... Zitat!:

"Es gilt festzuhalten, wie insbesondere am Hinterreifen zu erkennen...Mutter Natur hat endgültig das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben, frei nach dem Motto "seit fruchtbar und mehret euch". Mit dem heute gesammelten Pollen- und Samensammelsurium ist's ein leichtes die nächstes Wildblumenwiese vorm Haus zum gedeihen zu bringen."




Datt Pic trieb mich nächtigs um - datt waren ja Mijonen vom Pollen, aussem Wald und auch noch dreckelisch!
Ein Lösungsansatz musste her - Collega in Not, also geht datt kleine, aber feine JFFR-Team zusammen mit Max-Planck
bis anne Grenzen (wenn's muss: auch drübber!) im Selbstversuch.......Brizzel, brizzel, brizzel.....(digital dargestellter 
Denkvers...äh, -vorgang)...
Ich hab's!!!




Ladies & Gentleman: der PANDÄMIEPHOBIST!




Clever, wah?! Für die rauhe Oberhaut vom lässigen Bika sollte datt schomma völlig ausreichen,
jetzt noch alle 100 Meter Spitacid-Spray auffe Schlappen und schon können mers sorgenfrei
Landesgrenzen (z.B. Kommern nach Satzvey...) wechseln ohne denen den Grottenolm zu
bescheren oder gar dünnen Pfiff! Varianten sind denkbar, sogar Nationalparktauglich......
Version due: *Muffig Ränjscha*:




Nu, simmers ma' gnädisch, die jibbet auch normal bis freundlich; Testvarianten (ohne Tauglichkeitsprüfung nutzt ja nix!)











Fazit: De Jummischluppen fluppen - die Räjnschavariante hatt mer Luftdurchlass 
weil nitt so'n asiatischen Partikelfilter vor de Fressage.......da hammers doch wieder Evolution definiert!
(ett sei noch erwähnt datt die gelben Nummernschilder Vacanties haben - ettliche fummelten schon janz nervös
anne Handys als Ihnen der "Tatortreiniger" mitten inne Kerneifel den Trail streitig machte.....)
Wer hatte Angst vorm Schwarzen Mann? Keina!







Wouw iss de Frouw?







Klar - hinter de Camera! (für "hinter'm Herd!" kann sich inne dualen Jesellschaft
von heute der bekennende Leser selber einen geben!!!) 
Pfade am Schwarzen Mann waren heute absolutes Fatty-Futter,
bleibt jefüttert, vermeidet Pollen und Glutenfreien Streuselkuchen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2016)

Komm raus' wenn du dich traus'! Abba wohin - schliesslich rotierte 'ne ordentliche Kombi aus Dunst und Nebel über NRW und de Nachbars,
datt Duell Ahrtal vs. Rursee ging wegen Kreuzfahrtwünschen anne Eifelaner Seenplatte...(Laut Trekkis Tomburgbericht hätte sich Ahrtal
auch volltauglich zum Dienst gemeldet, jedoch: Geschichte!) Hinan - während die Damen de eifelaner Variante vonne Aida Vista alias
"Seensucht" stürmten kriegte der Verfasser ein "Go!"....sollte ihn bereichern.... Lautet Gelächter toste inne Etappe vom Paulusdamm bei
Rurberg in Directione Urfttalsperre....dann kamen jefühlte 200 junge Männers mit dem obligatorischen Bollerwagen mit Pittermänsken!
Soweit, so gut! Die ersten 20 Mannen erschienen noch übernatürlich gut frisiert; nachdem ausse Augenwinkels jedoch minnigans 30 junge
Männers beim Spazieren mit Händchenhalten registriert wurden war klar: keine Matthiasbruderschaft! Temperatur im Tal nahm zu....
Mit dermaßen gestärkter Thermik im Nacken rauf auffe Urftsperre - Truchsess und Verwalter von Germanys most hated Trafficsign:







...paradoxerweise begleitet von einem schönen "kanalisierten" Trail... Kein Mensch kann dir sagen warum auf 'nem ausgewiesenen
Radverbindungsweg eine gefühlte 8 Meter breite Dammkrone nicht für gepflegtes Pedalieren zugelassen ist - ob datt alte Gerücht
"die wollen doch nur droppen!" so weit inne Verwaltungshirnlappen geimpft wurde datt wir Staumauern hüpfen?! Geist, krankes....
Voran noch mitte Neubeschilderung im Nationalpar konfrontiert....




Ok, wir kennen unter AV die sogenannten Ahr-Verbindungswege - aber für die zu lesenden Endzeitlagers
muss der Biker ja wohl ordentlich Körners bevorraten - wobei, nich nochmal gerade Etosha? Wasservorräte zu wenig...
Doch, halt ein, de Damen arrivierten mitte Aida....




(sorry, werte Leserschaft - bei Bildauflösung "Mittel" wäre aus dem stolzen Prahm - ett fehlen ca. 300 Meter Länge zum Namensvetter - 
ein einfacher Fliegenschiss geworden....) Nach einem Cappucino mitte Damenschaft hinan zum Klassiker Paulusdamm-Talsperre-Einruhr
(mit "h" - da hat wohl ein Landesfürst frühe Demenz besessen...) - Paulusdamm, nitt ganz Lüttich-Bastogne-Lüttich, abber jedem datt
seine... vom "geführten" DH anne Sperre erst mal auf den Publikumsliebling und Chartbreaker "Fahrradfahrer absteigen!"...
Da trifft mich jedes Mal unheiliger Zorn - mit wievielen Ommas ich da schon diskutiert habe datt datt für Fahrrad ja absolut sinnvoll
sei abber mein Untersatz - bitteschön - einer anderen Kategorie zuzuordnen sei und da der Fahrer offensichtlich keine Amputationen
hätte nebst Narben doch mit der Art von Hanggeläuf klar kähme...De Nada - wenn Omma merkt datt Oppa 'se in 'ne Region ohne
Cafe heimgeleuchtet hat iss die sauer und such nach Ventil: Gestatten, Mountainbiker! Gib mich die Kloppe die Oppa verdient!
Ab getzt inne lichtscheuen Hänge....







Im nitt von Mutti Sonne ausgeleuchteten Terrain hält sich Fürst Schmodder - und datt mal nitt für kurz, wie die Hackfresse 
vom Verfasser dokumentiert....Sonnenschein sollt' ihn noch beglücken! Nach Cruising Einru(h)r wäre normalotrendy
der Uferpfad angesagt - GENAU vor mers steigen zwei Herren vom Ordnungsamt in den FUßGÄNGERWEG...Blickkontakt
reichte um erstmal die Bundesstraße bis zum Parkplatz oberhalb zu überbrücken um Ordnung wiederherzustelllen...
 Biker sind ja nitt blöd, wa!? Und dann aber ab der Frühling, in der Laudatio:
Ginster, Ginster - nimmer finster!




Ginsterblüte geht ab wie Hulle - wo mers sich früher noch über Wochen vorbereiten konnte schmeisst sich datt Kraut heute in 3 Tagen
in Schale... Rest hechelnd abpedaliert - latürnich mit Auge für Landschaft - wurd' der Verfasser auffem Bergrücken (Namensgebung
iss ja meanwhile eher unsexy!) rausgeworfen mit: "Geh' ma' scouten - da muss einer runtergehn!)







Holymoly! Alles meins, sprach der Fuchs! Für DAS hier!




"Einer um sie alle zu knechten!"   Der vorangegangene Gratpfad war Riesenspaß und aller Ehren wert...
der Restverlauf Richtung Talsperre Königsdisziplin...seit dem Upgrade auf die ZEE gibt datt Bike auch nach
morcheligen Pfaden keinen Puper von sich bis auf die Blätter die unter den Pneus rascheln - so muss datt!!!
Stay tuned, der Pete, sonnenbefleucht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Mai 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Kein Mensch kann dir sagen warum auf 'nem ausgewiesenen
> Radverbindungsweg eine gefühlte 8 Meter breite Dammkrone nicht für gepflegtes Pedalieren zugelassen ist - ob datt alte Gerücht
> "die wollen doch nur droppen!" so weit inne Verwaltungshirnlappen geimpft wurde datt wir Staumauern hüpfen?!



Tja wie auch der Rest deines Berichtes bestätigt: im Nationalpark sind Radfahrer allerhöchstens auf den Uferwegen mit e-bike gern gesehen, im Rest sorgen Gängeleien das der Auswärtige MTBler schnell die Lust verliert !


----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2016)

24er Freerider startet inne Trennungsphase, vielleicht dem Wurf des Hörrn Hubi sein Ding?!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search...n=desc&p_lat=50.8253&p_lng=6.90197&p_radius=0

Da geht ett hin, die Rock'n-Roll-Legende vonne Kurzen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2016)

Oha, da Simma noch nit ! Sin gerade mal bei 12 Zöller und dat nurmit Fussbetrieb
Aber hätt ick dat ma vier Wochen früher jewusst wa....dat wär wat für et Patenkindchen anne Kommuninion jewesen wa ! 
Wobei mer Sackeifler sin neben demlieblichen Downhill auch schweißtreibende Uphiller, un dat kritt de Nachwus auch gleich mit auffe Stengel gehauen. Wär mit 14,5Kilos wohl watt stemmig gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2016)

Ett de Waden zu prägen neigt - wohlfeil, nitt de Plautze!
Hasse Recht - beim bergnuff erlebten wir eine - gewisse Verweigerung....


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2016)

Standesjemäss meldet sich ett klitzelkeine Forum ab für Patientenbetreuung beim IXS-Cup in Winterberg....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach Fotolage hat de Älteste allet bei sich watt Frouw so braucht um im harten Wettbewerb zu bestehen....
Knoppers nehmen mers mit, da wissen mers um halb Zehn watt mit uns anzufangen...


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2016)

Der Rübenkeller iss dout! Dem Neu-Waldbesitzer geschuldet stirbt ett Saarbachtal...RIP!
Für 'nen ordentlichen Schlag inne Fresse reicht EINE Faust - inne Habgier vom Forstoligarchen....


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2016)

Mit einem bissken kleineren Zeitpensum ausgestattet wollen mers doch mal wieder dem hohen Lied der Heimischen Ville fröhnen -
wenn mer alle Nase lang per Shuttle hübsche Moseltäler biken gibbet vom Schöpfer am Tage X eins auffe Gurke wegen Klimabilanz....
Also im oberen Teil Rodderweg/Brühl eingestiegen in ein unscheinbares Pättchen rechter Hand...kuckst Du Entree:







Ah! Am A-Horn einbiegen, rischtisch! So pustets einen fein den schönen Muddy-Water-Trail Richtung Campingparkplatz
Heider-Bergsee heraus; hier schnappt sich der Kenner erssma Cappucino auffe Terasse vonne Seeklause - unter der Woche
Toplage! Apres rechtes Seeufer Heider-Bergsee, hinterm Segelclub rechts inne Büsche gehts in Brühl-Heide auffe Bergstraße
(sinnig!) bergnuff, Villestraße rüber anne B265 direkt rechts (Schranke) wieder runter Richtung Gruhlsee -
auf OSM kann man oberhalb dem Ortsteil Brühl-Heide sehen wo der Bartel den Most holt....

http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html

Immer schön anne Eifelbahnstrecke lang - da woll'n wir keine Dopplungen, nennen wir's mal den Traintrail - jetzt nordwärts
Richtung dem leven Gerd aka @Vertexto singe Gartentüre gehts kurz vor Fischenich - zur rechten Hand freien Acker -
wieder den letzten Pfad links rein Richtung größter Spaß der Ville - de "Seenquerung"! Hinterm Brombeerbusch lauert 
"de Rinne"....











pröttel, pröttel - und getz fein Hackengas geradewegs durchs Seeende! Yeehaa!








Da hatter Spaß, der Kleene! Trübet Jewässer - kuckst Du Oberfläche: Noch iss Pollen nitt verloren!
Doch watt war datt?!




Thorsten - ett hatt Borsten! Anfangs wenig gesellten sich immer mehr Sauenborsten (mer querten ja de eine oder andere
Baustelle vonne Wurzelsuchers) um de Gabel - am Ende sah die aus wie die Oberlippe vom Henning vonne Höhner.....
Dem kniffligen Seentrail (alles südlich der K15/Gennerstraße Hürth-Fischenich auf OSM schön erkennbar) ging's wurzelig
handtuchbreit zurück durch die Wildnis




- mit letzten Herausforderungen für harte Kerle.....




Ein ganzer Kerl dank Chappi! Wenn die Plörre dich schluckt biste Sternzeichen Karpfen!!!





 Socalled "Schummel-Peter"! mit ordentlich Respekt vor der Seuche drunter...
Abschliessend noch schön den "Cemetery-Trail" auffe Nordseite vom - ja, watt wohl - Nordfriedhof...




Hier haben Compagneros ein wenig Hand angelegt - datt wissen mers zu schätzen und "lassen mal die Kuh fliegen!"
(Oh, datt war zweideutig!) Respect the hometrails, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

IXS DH Winterberg 2016 - sowatt hat dett kleine JFFR-Forum noch nitt erleben dürfen! De Jugend ging vom Warmfahren direkt
innet Spital - Hand gestaucht, Chance verbraucht...... Daher beim Training Strecke sondiert; persönlicher Most-Fail-Abschnitt:
ett frisch angelegte Wurzelfeld mit Leck-mich-fett-Steilheitsfaktor; im Trainingsmodus: Zivile Umgebung, forsches Trainieren....


SELBE STELLE: Welch dezenter Unterschied zur folgenden Challenge - ein Inferno aus Motorsägen, Kuhglocken, klingende Zweitrahmen als
Kling-Klong-Generatoren und eine Bande die mit 1001 Tipps dem Jefallenen versucht de Motivation zu erneuern....


Kunststück - um vor DEM Mob wegzukommen riskierste alles!!!
Beim Contest hat der Maître intuitiv den Point of View wo der "angehende Schwiegersohn" auffe Knie geht...
für den gibbet natürlich Tipps satt!



Natürlich wird jedem und jeder Gefallenen auffe Beine geholfen - aber Komments (Biker gerade aussem Netz gefummelt,
gerade überrundet) und wieder auffe Piste: "Hol ihn Dir!" gehen ordentlich auf ett Zwerchfell, an Motivation lassen
se keinen im Stich!


Stay tuned, der Pete (alle widda heil zuhause!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2016)

Sone Piorette hätte ich da auch noch hingekriegt 
Deutschlands schnellstdrehendse Fleischwurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (16. Mai 2016)

Wow! Das ist mit Abstand das Primitivste was ich in diesem Forum bisher gesehen habe. Mit welcher Aggressivität der Idiot versucht sein Bike aus dem Netz zu ziehen...

Bin ich froh, dass ich heut mit netten Menschen allein im Wald war !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2016)

Was soll er anders machen ?
Er MUSS "pissed off" reagieren, weil normal gehört er zur Weltelite und es ist ihm schleierhaft wie DAS passieren konnte 

Ich hätt freundlich einen Knicks gemacht und auf den Applaus gewartet


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

flechte schrieb:


> Wow! Das ist mit Abstand das Primitivste was ich in diesem Forum bisher gesehen habe. Mit welcher Aggressivität der Idiot versucht sein Bike aus dem Netz zu ziehen...
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass ich heut mit netten Menschen allein im Wald war !



Liebet Jeflecht! WIR Mtb-ler sind doch breit aufgestellt - soll uns doch ein kurzer Überblick allein inne KBU bestätigen!
...da aber nahezu Trillionen Kommentare ohne "Idiot" und "Agressivität" auskommen wünsch ich Dir pisönlich ein Hüpfkissen
ohne Foren fremd zu beschämen....da tickt die Welt weiter, die PS4 hat geladen, und dieselbe Nacht neiget sich über dein Haupt!
Gerne weiter bei "Thank you with travelling Deutsche Bahn" - der Pete, selbstherrlich, selbstverherrlichend und aber - nu auch -
selbstehrlich! Mit ohne Fotos / Vides / und ohne-Rückrat reitenden durchs Netz hab' ich bekennend Probleme;
ein dämmerschoppen-einleitendes-Shangri-La!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2016)

Bei genauerer Betrachtung würd' ich Dämmerschoppen groß schreiben; da war noch selbstehrliches Adrenalin drin!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Mai 2016)

Leck mich fat! Bei all' den Rappel-Zappel-Videos hat die _*Perle der JFFR*_ meanwhile 2.000 Views!
Dafür - allein um zu zeigen wieviel Gaudi man mit der richtigen Truppe haben kann - holen mer se nochmal ausse Mottenkiste - laut hören!!!
 Ett iss nich alles Gold watt braun schimmert....


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2016)

K.O. im Kappesland...oder "Ende einer Dienstfahrt" Die Einführungsrunde auf 26' vonne Kurzen wurde dank Petrus' zuckenden
Bewegungen am himmlischen Wasserhahn ab Wesseling-Keldenich durchweg feucht...




Irgendwo im Spargel-Eldorado Brühl/Wesseling/Bornheim riss dann der Faden... De Kurze ging mit der Kleidungsvariante "Summertime"
baden (Nass=kalt=muffisch!) während die Gute scheinbar doch nochmal bei Sat24 datt herannahende Unbill studiert hatte -
mit der Kombi "Regen-Burka" und Sandale war auf jeden Fall beste Prophylaxe anne Frouw!
Immerhin ett Fahrtenbuch vonne Kurzen schon mal bereichert um "in den Regen reinfahren" - watt für die meisten der bikeverliebten
Zunft immer unter kleineres Übel bewertet wird!  Mit 'nem generös gewährten Abendessen allet schlimme vergessen gemacht....


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2016)

Eine Frage, die mich immer wieder noch umtreibt: Welcher Glaubensjemeinshift muss mann denn beitreten, um euch inne freien Wahlderjemeinschafts-Wildbahn miterleben zu dürfen?


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2016)

Rheinisch-Katholisch; Spargelliebend! Und dem Feuchten nitt abgewandt sein schadet auch nitt!
Wobei IXS Willingen nächstes WE auch Option wäre...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2016)

Will auch mit glied werden auf erden im jeheimen spargelschatzfundbund ieber leidgenosse  oder wars eber liedgenosse....ich verwechsel datt manchmal!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2016)

Derber Gliedgenosse?! Rene, datt kriegen wir schon gebacken! Und fast die Hauptsache vergessen:
NewSchool-Biketouren sind Raubzüge wie im Mittelalter! Man bringt immer watt nach Hause mit;
die einen Pollen anne Gabel (), andere volle Kuchenmägen und eine kleine, aber feine Equipe schaffts 
auch mal bis zum "Römerfund" am Rheinstrand....





Klein abba fein ziert Nero's Flammenschale jetzt den Freigängerbereich (au Balkon, wie mers so sagen....)
Hoffentlich lässt der Findertrieb bei de Kurzen nach - sonst iss Deuters Transalp Rucksack demnächst
schon auf Kurzstrecke Pflicht (NEIN - ich will kein Mitgiftgeschirr vom Tyrannen bannen....)
Stay Haushaltorientiert, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2016)

Mir wurde eben ein weiteres inter-aktiv mögliches Mitbringsel reportet........13 Stiche inne vordere Schiene nach Besuch vom Bombentrail da wünscht man nur: Stay TitaniumTuned


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

.....  sie ritt durch Kappes un Schavuuur ....... do kom deäh Pete deäh kritt ene op et Uuuhr ....


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2016)

Esu wor ett, ett einzisch wärme im Kappes! Mit Schmackes!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2016)

Fox Formula Thirty-Five im Newsreport:





Zitat Mtb.news#13 *Der Remotehebel lässt die Verstellung der 24 Druckstufen bequem während der Fahrt zu.*

Da bin ich aber *begeistert!* Statt Flow Daumenkatarr wegen "Triggerfinger"!* *Vermutlich deckt Stufe 1 Maulwurf ab und 24 Grand Canyon...**
Und dazwischen feder ich genüsslich aus....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2016)

.... un vor lauter fummellei an de Hebelei haut's ihn dann auf's dicke Ei !


----------



## jmr-biking (24. Mai 2016)

Dat is doch nur die analoge Vorstufe! Bald gibt`s ne App mit der man Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze in einem verstellen können. Per Sprachsteuerung natürlich, aber es hängt noch ein bisschen am Pete04-Language-Pack.  Die verbliebenen 12 Gänge werden dann auch per Wisch und Weg geschaltet. Natürlich alles schön im Headup-Display angezeigt und das Smartfon macht ein schönes Filmchen während der Fahrt davon. Natürlich mit nem E-Motor im Bike drin. Das kann man dann auf emtb-news für die anderen posten.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2016)

Ui, Jürgen - da hasse dir aber waidlich Mühe gegeben! Nitt der Brille allein' geschuldet: Du Visionär!!!


----------



## Pete04 (29. Mai 2016)

IXS gastiert in Willingen - da simmer doch hin! Nach dem grandiosen Spaß in Winterberg vor 2 Wochen hatte die Kurze mit dem Ort im Upland noch 'ne Rechnung offen... Vor Ort:











Am Ettelsberg hatte ett Upland mal wieder seine feucht-fröhliche Seite ausgepackt - in Zeiten von Plus-Größen gaben Ladies&Gentlemen
alles und kamen am Waldsaum mit ordentlich Plus am Rahmen wieder raus, ordentlich Schlange vor der Waschstrasse um nitt 4 Kilo
für ummesüns mitzuschleifen! BikeMesse - ein paar Perlchen....







36er bei Focus - Jawoll, meine Herrn! Datt lästige Tretlager noch wegdiplomiert dann sinn sogar 42er denkbar - die rollen dann über
allet der Menschheit bekannte drüber haben aber keinen Trieb mehr! Will da nix mehr hören, mach Ohr zu!
Quergelegter Erlkönig - sieht zugegebenermaßen sexy aus, Kashima-Coating - alles wohlfeil! Warum nich mal so'n Design für die
Kundschaft rausschmeissen? Der Versender wird's wissen.... Strecke abgetappert - ordnungsgemäss hat der Fischi datt Ding
eingetütet, also im Pro-Bereich allet in Butta....jedoch: da war ja noch datt Angezimper vonne Kurzen:
Wo gar Mancher datt kleene, bissige JFFR-Team schon totschwieg züchteten mers unsere *Killerdrone*!
*Start*....(Wildes Wimmelbild - Frouwen am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs....!)




*Finish*... (Frouw allein auffe Pace!)




*Lohn der guten Tat*....




...kuck ma!

https://services.datasport.com/2016/mtb/willingen/rang215.pdf

Mit satten 16 Sekunden Dominanz hat sich datt kleine JFFR-Team vor Orten wie Donnerhall etabliert! Als nächstes gibbet Klingel am Lenker
für die Überrundungsmanöver inne höheren Klassen.... Resultat: Wohin mit all' der Kohle!? Fetter Pokal hat die Brut schon ordentlich
inspiriert, Helm vom Veranstalter gab's obendruff - schöner kann so'n Sieg nitt schmecken! Und tun 'se auch jehörisch nerven,
bleibt de Jugend auffe Fersen, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. Mai 2016)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2016)

Weiter so  
Alles für däh Dackel .... äääh Jugdend, alles für de Club

Vielleicht die reinkarnation des JFFR ? Wenn auch alle ander dich ham hängen lassen.
Machste halt nen Familienbetrieb draus


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2016)

2 von 3 Töchtern iss doch schon mal 'ne Bank, Hubert! Heut' morgen wurd' als erstes der Pokal eingetütet,
de Rennbuxe angezogen (etwas "underdressed" bei DEN Niederschlägen) und sich stolz wie Hulle auf den
Schulweg gemacht.... Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes auffe "Erfolgswelle jeschwommen"!
Beifang: Zeitjeschuldet haben de Eltern mal fast 12 Minuten "für sich"!
Ausse Vorjahre:




Da ging datt doch heute schon merklich entspannter! Und halt! Die Statistik steigt auf 3 von 3 - hier 2011:




...No. due! Somit die ganze Damenschaft schon mal auffem Treppchen gewesen;
da geht doch nix mehr drüber....


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2016)

*Right said Fred!* Anlässlich vonne Volljährigkeit der Großen pronto mal de Garage bereinigt und die "New-School-Lady"
mit einem Bike nebst verbogenem Lenker beschenkt....




Luft inne Tüllen, Sattel runter und Reflektoren im VR halbwegs positionsbereinigt - da kann die Machina gehen...
Andere haben Mad Max, Minnie the Moocher oder Pink Panter - wir hatten Janssen's Jan!




Nu, mit 'nem geraden Lenker könnt' tatsächlich noch watt ordentliches für den City-Bereich draus werden,
datt möge die nunmehr Volljährige aber entscheiden....!

Und unbedingt noch lustern: Portland goes Puky - auf Zeit!!!

http://www.phoenix.de/content/phoenix/tv_programm/mein_ausland:_verruecktes_portland/1106028

Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2016)

Kultig  so lassen,alles anderewäre Frefel !
Gugsdu Klassiker aus eifler Garage:



Noch 5 Jahre dann kriegt's ein H-Kennzeichen


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2016)

H wie Hubert oder HoldTimer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2016)

H wie "Hängt vorwiegend an der Wand"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Juni 2016)

Oder wie
Holstnurlangenugerdeausmboden


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2016)

Rene, mein Jod! Oh Rene, lass die Drogen liegen - und statt dessen den Rahmen biegen...
Netzfuttervorweihnacht, morjen iss frei...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2016)

GERONIMO! Ein Fitzelchen Freizeit kam den Kalender heruntergespült und wurd' vom Verfasser mit feinen Synapsen auffe Diretissima
Richtung Kappe geleitet; brütend schwül inne Rheinischen Bucht war allet um de Kappe herum ein Must-have...




Sozusagen Paartherapie! Nach zwei DH-Rennen die mers nur gelustert haben in Winterberg und Willingen mussten dringendst
die heimischen "Langhuber" mal wieder unter artgerechtet Geläuf gebracht werden...ett sollt' unser Schaden nicht sein!
Da mers ab dem AB-Kreuz Köln-Ost quasi "em Bösch" verschwindet war Hin- und Rückfahrt Spaziergang für de Augen...
Ginster und Botterblömkes gelbes Blink - aber violetter Rododendron vor de Haustüre scheint Lokalbrauch zu sein - tollerieren!







Sehr schön für de Trennung Spreu vom Weizen: The Big Divide alias Trümmer von Wallride (vgl. auch: *Mauersegler*!)
im Slopestylepark (vgl. auch: Schluffenstil!) - hier funktioniert Gravitation noch wie im Lehrbuch - zu erkennen am
abflösselnden Schreiberling auf Ölbild 2; dämmeln muttu dafür schon ordentlich!
*Jedoch*: die Stylepolizei hatte keine Schnitte; wenn's gen Upland geht dann steht schliesslich der Ruf vom Rheinland
auffem Spiel - also Avanti Kravatti inne Pedalen gehauen und NewSchool am Lenker jezubbelt...




DIE wollen, *die Ollen!* Fazit: Enn Krachertje! Die Bikeparkcrew bruzzelt gerade wieder den Standard hoch, ettliche Teile
vom IXS-Cup sind noch und widder fahrbar, ausgelasse hammers nahezu nix, und an so 'nemm Mittwoch waren gerade mal
50 Pupils im Landscape - nix Roadtrain in Oranjefarben der dir 5-fach über'n Scheitel fliescht!
Und inne satt vorhandenen Shuttlezeit auffe AB komm' ich an einem Ding nich' vorbei - wenn ein Big-Player unter de teutonischen
Bikebauers als Werbespruch kund tut: "Andere folgen den Spuren - Wir hinterlassen sie!".... watt iss bei Dünnpfiff?!
Ah so - Zahnkronen bitte maximal 1,5 NM festziehen - allet andere geht fliegen! Stay interessiert am Auswärtsspiel, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2016)

Am heutigen Tage ab inne Wupperberge - ett galt die Jugend ordentlich zu unterstützen beim NRW-Gravity-Cup am Kothen
in Wuppertal....Verdammt flott kamen die daher, der Fotograf war kalt erwischt...







...mit teils spannender Verfolgungsjagd - ob da Überholen zwischen Steinfeld und Wurzelgemüse so sinnvoll war?
Meter später ging der führende Kontrahent zu Boden und gab' den Weg frei.... bei feiner akustischen Hausmannskost 
alias Höllengetöse, der Verfasser hatte seine 




Glocken mitgebracht! (Höhö!) Die dicke Berta nich' im Bild - für den Kuhhals bestimmt einfach zu schwer zu heben,
macht aber ordentlich Attacke auffe Ohren; die Racer waren jedenfalls ordentlich gepusht!
Und ordentlich Dank vonne "Maikönigin" (alias Kalenderpic) bekommen...




...unser Sektor hat gerockt! Charmantet Jeläuf übrigens, Wupperberge haben ordentlich grünes Potential!
Stay hörbar, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2016)

Unter de Woche + ein Fitzelchen freie Zeit + Supawetta = Kasbachtal; ohne Zugverkehr und Wochenende No Men's Land!
Erst mal füssig als ReHa für de Gute gescoutet, fiel am Bahnhof ein Fahrzeugfriedhof innet Auge:




Watt enn Trumm, der ROBUR! Hört doch augenscheinlich eher inne Hohe Tatra oder als 2016er Modell inne Ukraine,
jedoch: ein Blick auffe hiesige Vergangenheit;  Glupscher druff auffe Fahrzeugtüre:




Wow! Augenscheinlich de Special-Forces vonne Freiwilligen - erst mal Kasten Gerstenstrom und dann rann anne Glut!
Definitiv Kultfahrzeug, aber leider Portemonnaie zu dünne für Kult... Und wenn mers soviel Druck im Kessel hat....




dann muss mers definitiv DA hin....







Lindenstraße Reloaded! Ordentlich Sturmschaden hat's vor knapp 2 Wochen gegeben, teils
selbst die Unterführungen samt Geländern ein wildes Chaos! Neu im Programm:




De *Signaturwade*! Und ich Gnu dacht noch beim Heck einklemmen für freie Flossen an de Kamera: 
Da war doch mal watt wo Yogi und de Gute einen gelappt haben....
*Vorteil*: bei Ersatzteilbestellung nur noch die Bikerwade auf den Servicetresen geschmissen; schon kann 
der emsige Bikeshoppling durch Auflegen die 203er-Scheibe auf "Passt-Scho!" überprüfen....
Für das hier:




...ein geiles Geläuf! Die sommerlichen, teutonischen Schwemmwochen haben Fußgruppen ganze Umfahrungstrails
festigen lassen; Trailanteil 100%! Wär ett Tal nitt da, man müsst' ett erfinden! Ariiba, der Pete..


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juli 2016)

Meine Mucke, die geht ab, Alter sag ich dir! Die Jugend rockt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2016)

Da fliegen se daher die Jungen Leuts


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2016)

Allein de Schwammfarben gehen garnitt! Im Fahrverhalten fühl ich Plagiat!




Allein' wegen dem gefühlten schonenden Einsatz vom Hochdruckstrahler 3x kucken!!!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2016)

Americanos kochen auch nur mit Wasser, aber schön sieht's trotzdem aus!


----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2016)

Für Sommerloch den Technik-Tip!
Wer so engagiert zu Werke geht dem Normalsterblichen hochkomplexe Technik zu vermitteln...der hat's nach vorne verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juli 2016)

Wer dähmlich mithodenhaar schreibt ist nämlich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2016)




----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2016)

Fein und kontinuierlich wird sich inne Kappesregion auf die Alpenherausforderung "4 in 14" Tagen vorbereitet, mer lichten de Büsche
und scheuchen die Schemel.....





...mit dem Salamanka-Breitschwert wird der eine oder andere "Forgotten-Trail" mit Freuden zwangsgeräumt - ab dafür!
Erkenntnis des Wochenendes aus dem Großraum Frankfurt:




Frouw trägt wieder Huhn! Datt klingt erstmal wieder wie altaufgewärmt - genauer betrachtet - schau mal wie selbstverständlich
Huhn "Brati" (Koseform Brathuhn, Anm. d. Red.) die Situation meistert - könnt mers doch hier jede Menge Kohle sparen!
Statt der Altikone Ritchey Schley ett Konto zu versilbern hasse so jeden Morgen 
a) enn Ei im Nacken! 
b) gutgelaunten Trailbuddy auffe Hirse!  (Hund braucht Marke, datt kostet...)
c) im Winter warmes "Deputat" im Nacken als Win/Win vonne Hühnerfott...
d) für Hartgesottene (hör' icke definitvo nitt zu!) 'ne Mahlzeit auf nicht enden wollenden Ausritten....
e) Mothers little Helper anne Seite - wenn Drops eskalieren kann der "Chicken-Wing" rettende Zentimeter produzieren,
und für de Presse siehste noch aus wie Asterix in besten Zeiten!
Ride on, wear Chicken, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2016)

Dem Hörrn sei Dank - ein Bilderreigen bannt sich mal wieder an! Begonnen wurd' justamente in Servaus-Fiss-Ladis; durch 
den im Bikepark stattfindenden IXS-Cup nu ma pronto auf den Frommestrail ( der klingt ja auch schon gut-katholisch!) -
Einschränkung: Kind iss nitt glutenfrei!







Watt Zunge! Daher directissima mal in Richtung Höhenluft einschwenken...
im Hangflug Noppen kontrolliert.... 




Unbedingt mitnehmen: die Bikergravitybank! Einmal in Schwung gebracht drückt dich erst der Rucksack und dann der Magen 
nach aussen - egal, watt fott iss iss fott! Jetzt aber mal hinnelang paar Höhenmeter schrubben, ein ordentlicher Trail
hat ordentlich Vorarbeit verdient...Andere hatten Sonne, wir hatten Donald Trump!




Bewußt unscharf, von DEM Blender haltern mers nix! Am Matekopf beginnt sich der Trail zu zeigen, erst mal Frohsinn!




Schneefall im Hintergrund noch schön erkennbar - jetzt mal ab in den Trail! Papi führt Füllen, soweit klar...




Nu mal scharf unter Kotrolle:




De Gute mit Hecksicherung- funktioniert!




Hattu mal Ärger - bist debil - dann, bitte, nehm den Wurzeltrail!




Perfekt funktioniert - da wirkt der Olle auffem Lattengerüst schon fast synthetisch....












Kurzett Fazit: Als Naturtrail beworben muss hier erstmal ein gerüttet Maß geschoben werden; gut so, bewahrt vor 
der üblichen Entourage an da nitt einfach Hingehörenden.... oben im alpinen Bereich vorhersehbar wird's inne Waldregion
fordernd - die eine oder andere Höhenlinie bittet zum Tanz; hier wird's charmant wie z.B. bei den Nine Nigthts in Livigno,
Lenker muttu schon feste halten! Endlich mal wieder auf dem Rahmen tanzend, der Pete!
Demnächst vorgestellt im Thema Spitzkehre: de Nussecke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2016)

Kommst auf nen Hackelberger vorbei ? Bin noch bis Montag in Ösiland too


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2016)

Leven Hubert - zu spät jelustert! Sind mit Panzerbäcker Micha und Sohn bei Schneefall vom Schattberg gehackelt; datt im August! Justamente auffem Sellajoch einjetrudelt.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2016)

Wurzel, Wurzel, Rapurzel - lass dein Verhuur putzmunter hangabwärts herunter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2016)

Oh. ...schad ... bin heute "gebergstadelt" ... am hackelberger Betrieb wie auffe hohestrasse ... bergstadel war ich alone. ... paar meter weiter wusste ich auch warum .... meine Herren was ein Trail


----------



## Seelrider (17. August 2016)

Servus,

der Bergstadl Trail gehört in meinen Augen zu den schönsten Trails in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Bergstadl ist "Old School" für olle Biker, die gerne technisch, und nicht in Mach III auf den sogenannten modernen "Flow" Bahnen rollen wollen. Diese alten und unmodernen Trails sind eher wenig frequentiert, auch in anderen MTB Hochburgen. Diese unmodernen Trails werden mittlerweile ja auch regelmäßig in den einschlägigen MTB Medien verrissen. 

Gestern mal wieder eine Runde auf dem MTB hier vor Ort gemacht, war schön und trocken. So kann das Wetter mal etwas länger bleiben, nur so eine Anregung an den Wetterchef.

Noch viel Spaß in Saalbach/Hinterglemm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2016)

@schraeg und @Seelrider - Jawoll, meine Hörrn! Genau darum geht's...ick spitze de Feder, musste heimisch auffet stabile Netz warten... (und Thomas; schön nochmal deinen heissen Atem zu lesen!)


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2016)

Feder raus für Saalbach-Hinterglemm.... Nu, werte Lesers, da wollen mers datt altschnucke ausse Vorjahre nitt aufwärmen;
die Situation war durchwachsen.... Ein hohes Gut iss wenn Kiddies mit den Oldies die Spur löten können,
hier Aufrüsten vonne Jugend in den Shield...




Nitt nur teuren Schemel unter de Jugend semmeln, liebe Kompagneros - ohne Wetterschutz liegt de Jugend Tage braach....




Die offensive Grundausrichtung vom Patrick konnte erst mal bestaunt werden- wurde durch perfektes Runterlöten
vom Hacklschorsch alias Bersch aber bestätigt! Der Panz braucht keinen Panzer - der jagt dem Regen ein Schnippchen!!!
Senioren suchen derweil Ablenkung inne Jagd auf Wehrlose....




....und machen Schnitte! Nach dem dreckigen halben Dutzend Fokus auf die Sella Ronda! Eine, um sie alle zu knechten!!! Never change a running Champignon, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2016)

Wie jetzt ? Du warst am Schattberg Pilze sammeln ?


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2016)

Nix da, Sir Hubert - datt war nur Beifang ausse Speichen!
So, Tutorial auf und los!....Nach Zimmerbezug im Rifugio erstmal wieder sprachlos ob der Bildgewalt der Bergwelt...
Morgenblick mit Plattkofel, Fünf-Fingern und Langkofel....





...mit Sonne druff, die gehört gefälligst bei Morgenblicken mit auffen Tisch! ...und am Tagesanfang kannste direkt mal "Fünf-geben"!
Rifugio Salei rangiert auf der Must-have-Liste ganz oben, watt für Welten sich da morgens ab dem ersten Pedaltritt erschliessen;
hier - sorry, Hubert! - müssen zwei "Wallpaper" her....








Wohin mit all' dem Glück?! Erst mal gen Canazei um die "Du kommst aus dem Gefängnis frei"-Karte alias Dolomiti-Super-Summercard
einzutüten - ein Hammerarrangement, gültig für die ganze Dolomitenregion, über 100 Sessellifte und Bergbahnen die uns Aufstiegsschweiss gegen Abfahrtsadrenalin schönen... Snapshot vorm Touri-Büro:




Ein Veggie-Bike! Superidee - kurz vorm ertappt werden vom Jagdpaten Blüten fressen und Streichholz an den Rahmen:
schon lässt de Beweislage den vermeintlich cholerischen Ballerjünger ergrauen! Jenug gebubbelt, der Tag hatte noch Stunden....




Mer lieben ja eher "Quer durch ett Jemüse" - also Trails statt Lines, folglich folgt mers nitt jedem Hint der einen über kurz oder lang
innen Bikepark Canazei abzweicht - Wanderkarte geschnappt oder OSM aufjepustet und ab inne Pampa!









 Kuck mal wer da klopft! - Vermutlich der letzte Satz vom Hütteninhaber....







Für "Das-da-draussen"....




Weiter gen Canazei....ein nettes Potpourrie mit einem XC-Kämpfer mit 1/12er Schaltung; frisch aussem Karton radelte seine <10kg-Maccina ohne die kleinsten drei Gänge; dafür simmers doch da!




Der Gute konnt' sein Glück kaum fassen - trägt die Gattung doch eher nur ein so-called-Tool mit sich, nämlich de Autoschlüssel
oder Keycard zwischen de Pobacken damit ett nitt aufträgt breitet der tourenorientierte Helferling gefühlte 53 Werkzeuge vor
seinen Augen aus.... Glück kann so schön aussehen! Rechts der Boxenstopp, links de Diretissima....
Ab zurück innen Trail barst der Verfasser nur so vor Tatendrang... datt musste kanalisiert werden!




Wobei - wie konnte die Trinkblase Richtung Nabel verrutschen!? Hier wurde über Photoshop nachgedacht......
Als Vorbereitung den "Sesseltrail" am Passo Pordoie....




....firmiert unter "lustisch"!.....treue Murmlers der "Blockwart-Klasse" pflasterten unseren Weg...




Manni the Murmler gab sein Bestes! Die Eichelhäher der Alpen geben alles sobald 'se dich als Bedrohung auffem Schirm wähnen;
plötzlich vor'm Vorderrad wurd' eines gefühlt 70cm lang auffe Flucht vor Noppensignatur! Nicht datt einzige Überwachungselement
tierischen Ursprungs, auffem Balkon wachten Bonny & Clyde:




...mit neun anderen Eigenheimbesitzern unser "Mückenshield"! Frischan ausse Federn am nächsten Morgen, die Sella Ronda sollte
eingetütet werden - dies macht datt kleine, aber feine Forum vorzzugsweise Sonntags oder Maria Himmelfahrt um die Aufmerksamkeit
aller wandernden Italiener zu haben.... Wie schon erwähnt lassen mers uns nitt kanalisieren.....




Für den Kuhweg simmers uns nitt zu schad'.....




...um das zu kriegen - Steinerne Stadt ohne Fünferreihe Touristi Vagabundisti mit Hund und Omma anne Leine;
Strada dicht und Schiedsgericht..... Nachgereicht simmers in recht hochalpinem Gelände, hier folgt schwarz auf grau
eher einem Wimpernzucken; der Rucksack sollte (neben 53 Werkzeugen um "sie" alle zu knechten...) schon ein
gerüttet Maß an Wetterschutz beinhalten....




....protokolliert vonne Guten mit diesem Panoramapic - Favella, Heuspeicher, Rifugio...
Eingetaucht in Wolkenstein am Fuß der Dantepieces, unsere Gondel mit tragender Rolle, verabschieden sich de  Bremsbeläge
vom Maître auffe Vorderachse - während der Reparatur meldet sich de Gondel für 1 1/4 Stunde ab inne Boxengasse....




.....statt so inne Gondel zu schmoren gab' ett satt Lehrstunden zu landestypischen Baustellen; vom Schraubenschlüsselschwinger (fähig!)
bis zum Besitzer der Seilbahn hatte jeder Vetorecht.....




Nä, watt traurisch vom Wegesrand: immer mehr wird sich prostituiert um dem schwindenden Winter noch Restschnee zu liefern,
und 9 Restmonate im Jahr taugt datt Rott nich mal zum Badeteich....
Angekommen anne Col de Cir Bremsen auf.... - to be continued, der Schreiber muss auf Linnen gebettet werden....


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! Wo war'n mers - Bremsen auf!










Nach dem Grödner Joch startet eigentlich unser interner "Kuhfladen-Trail" - wir sagen datt mit Demut und Anerkennung;
die dolomitanische Milchkuh iss nitt nur Spender sondern auch Ingenieurin! Paßgenau zimmert 'se ihren Auswurf
genau in den Scheitelpunkt vom Anlieger - ein Phänomen watt uns "Städter" immer wieder "warm" erwischt.....
Haste La Schiss da!
Nachweislich keine Uni besucht bereichert 'se so unser Geruchsspetrum auch noch Wochen nach emm Trail....
2 Jahre nach letzter Befahrung scheinen die Euterianer entweder auf Wanderer umgeschult zu haben oder FDH!
Tollerabel!Wacker die nächste Senke durchfurcht gen Porta Vescovo....Viel Schwitzen, dann widder sitzen...







...da fährt mers erst mal gedankenverloren allein um dem zurückgelegten Pfad gerecht zu werden... erst mal erden....
dem Hörrn Verfasser schmunzelt noch ein wenig Hähme umme Visage ob des verspassten Wegsperren inne Foliengondel....
Nach dem Sessellift Frohsinn frei...erwartet mers da garnitt mehr!





Wir packen's mal in ein unscheinbares Pic abba von reissender Bachquerung bis Nahtod allet dabei! Nach diesem "Tanz auffem Rahmen"
ab inne Gondel Richtung Porta Vescovo.... Gewaltenbilders unausweichlich:








Zur Rechten der einfliegende Bindelweg - tags zuvor vor Minschemasse nitt zu erkennen; nur Hundeköttel trennten die Wanderwütigen...
Schlüssig folgt nach der Porta Vescovo (auffe Marmolada geht's übrigens auch mit Bike auf den Gletscher!) der Abritt gehn
Passo Pordoie...Una Feria dell Caballero! Ja, geschissen auch....
Inne Aufholjagd auf die Princessa Primera liess der Verfasser den Gashahn spielen....







...und erleidet Snake-Bite vor herannahender Wetterwand - bei 4mm Hagel geht der Reifenwechsel
voran wie inne Ferrari-Hausbox....zu schnell de Mutti verfolscht....
datt schlägt scheinbar zu Kopfe, so hammers jedenfalls keinen weiteren Biker beobachten dürfen...




...der Tropf dachte: Mission accomplished....




Schläuche alle, Tourenfalle - Jott sei dank nur 500 Meters zum Rifugio - Erfindung des Negativ-Vertriding...




Sella Ronda im Wiegeschritt vollendet - nothing changes a "tragendes" System.... Stay tuned, der Pete - zum Verknuspern
noch die Sassolungo-Tonnenbahn....




Zu Zusatzfotos bitte innet Album - anything goes.... Ab inne Alpen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2016)

Finalisieren mers datt Ganze! Nachschlag zur Tonnengondel am Passolungo: Ganz großes Mäusekino sobald Familien oder 
die Seniorenklasse verpackt wird! Zwei kräftige Buam packen sich datt schmälste Glied der Nahrungskette und zimmerns inne
Gondel, datt vermeintlich stärkere Alpha-Gen wird hinterhergesemmelt (teils auffem umgedrehten Bierkasten präpariert) und
zu die Kiste! Für datt obligatorische "Passt schoa!" vom Chefverpacker unser Publikumspreis.... Als Statione IV auffem Schirm:
Ischgl, rätoromanisch "de Insel", im Fastenmodus 1.500 Pupils - kein Bikemekka weil kein Park! Ischgl vernetzt ehrliche
Wandertrails und publiziert die auch jenau so...absolutes Plus: die Silvrettacard! Im Übernachtungsbonus drin bringt dich datt
Dingen bis hinter des Silvretta gen Partennen im Montafon (Schemel werden eigenhändisch auffen Bus gepackt, i.d.R. 5 Radaufnahmen 
auffe Heckseite vom ÖPNV.... - Bescheid geben beim Buscheffe immer gut, sonst Bike am Start aber Biker im Tal....) Arriba,
eingeflogen im Tal erst mal den Bus gewählt gen Silvrettastausee und majestätischen Ausblick auf den Piz Buin - 
soweit der theoretische Ansatz...




Erst mal 'nen Wetterwart installiert, ein eher majestätisches Unwetter entlud sich überm Zenit der Silvrettastraße...
Ausgessen und aufgesessen dann aber Panorama satt - MTB-Reiten in Schottland....











Starkes Parkett! Urteil vonne Muddi:




Daumen hoch! Sound zur Geste.....




...SIE gibt dir Quark!...ohne Worte.....







Eindeutig hat sich ett Bikers Gebälk verändert, also de Bodenkrume! Links zeigt gegen ett harsch Dolomitgestein der einzelne
Felsenabkömmling schon Flow, rechts fiel uns (vermutlich WK1-Überbleibsel!) de komplette Trailcard von Vorarlberg vor de Füsse!





 Lass knacken, Amigo!







Blaubeer und gnadenloser Northshore pflasterten ihren Weg....und jetzt die App: Alpenkuh 2.0 reloaded....




Oaah, iss die suß! Datt H auffem Fell verrät: 3,5% Fett! Aber ihre anderen, satt integrierten Cowpagneros....




...Black & White funktioniert...bauen dem Biker ein freudig "Spiel ohne Grenzen"!




Die im...hmmm...Heck... der Guten erkennbaren lieferfrischen Kuhköttel liefern olympische Standards selbst inne alpine Regionen vonne Alpen...  weich out or go muffig.... so wird auch mal die Forstautobahn zum Singeltrail....
Dabei auch mal eher ernst die kleine Ortschaft Galltür mit mittlerweile ordentlichem Lawinenschutz...




Die damenhaften Pranken waren überstrappaziert, daher Bikesperre! So musste der Verfasser ernstlings alleine Spass
haben, ob datt mal gut ging!? Sein einzig Trachten: De Vellil-Scharte alias MTB Vellil-Trail....




Erst mal hoch um DEN zu testen - auffe Homepage datt Mekka des Unterhaltungswütigen....








GRÖFAZ - größter Fall öffentlich fahrradorientierter abfahrtsspezifischer Zusammensemmelung - don't try this at home....
hier wurden paar Quadratmeter bergab geshaped ohne Sinn und Verstand....ganz klar: Vermeiden!
GANZ KLAR: Empfehlen!: Velill-Trail hinter de Baustelle vonne oberste Gondel.... ein Bilderreigen....




Wobei, hinter de Baustell find' mers jden e nach Nachhaken garnitt...




....Schlafenspause - ein Bilderreigen für den Trail sei garantiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2016)

Her mitte Bildas du Wicht !




Pete04 schrieb:


>



AHA, Baustelle am Zollamt ! Da oben durfte ich auch schon so manches mal den Rucksack öffnen ob der Möglichkeiten ausse zollfreien Schweiz wat mit nuff geschleppt zu haben

Gugsdu:


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2016)

Bedankt für den Tip, leven Hubert! Höchst hilfreich da ich im Regelfall immer ein Barrique am Rahmen vertape um im hochalpinen
Verschüttungsfall überleben zu können - datt würd' peinlich! Datt übergezogene Bernhardinerfell würd' mich bei dem scharfen Hund
nitt retten.... Und nu' Füllhorn auf und Pics vonne einzigen ehrlichen Herausforderung im Gebiet Ischgl...auf den Spuren vom "alten" Hacklberg, dem Frommes in Fiss und der Sellaronda ein Kandidat für die großen Originale inne Alpen die ett gilt mit Noppen zu kreuzen....




Velillsee - Namensgeber vom folgenden Oratorium....




Ett einzige Päuskenplätzken - danach keine Seilbahn mehr im Fokus....

















Ein Krachertje wie dich jeder Stein neben der Pace anstarren kann - alle im "Beiss-Dich-Modus"!




Der Ahrtalliebhaber hier klar im Vorteil - 10 Sekunden bis zum Selbstauslöser generieren den notwendigen Überzeugungsschweiss...
Heino's Schergen blühen prächtig, die muss man aber in diesem Monumentalwuchs erst mal auffen Schirm bekommen....




Gepflegt wird der Trail in zugänglichen Teilen höchst ordentlich....kein Wunder, kommt ja auch die Rüttelplatte vom Edelogarchen
zum Einsatz:







Gerüttelt - nich' gerührt! WACKER halt!...und im Finale gen Ischgl noch zwei neue Hängebrücken, da streikt die Gute
und senkt erbarmungslos den Daumen... - da muss mers sich jetzt aber auch nitt mittem Schemel verewigen wenn
sehens ettliche Wanderer schon beim Betreten ein wenig bepupert ausse Wäsche kucken; mir sinn doch Freunde!
Unn wenn jetzt gemeckert wird komm ich deine Pizza wackern, jeschätztet Hubertus!
Stay wacker, der Hagel iss unser Freund, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2016)

Wieso meckern? Ich doch nett 
Sone Hängebrücke gibts inne Alpenmittlerweile an jeder Ecke ... Bag Hofgastein bin ich im Winter malüber son Teil gelatscht..  unten alles aus Glas ... sone Art Skywalk ... ässt mich ja kalt sowaswa  

Aber den Velil werd ich mal inne To-Do-Liste aufnehmen der sieht ja schnuckelig aus .... könnt ma jamal nen Röööödtripper machen ... Ischgail, Serwau, Nauders ... oder so ....


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2016)

Rööödtripper sind super!
2015 *Saalbach* (und Basis für Wildkogel/Nine-Knights-Trail - Kitzsteinhorn), *Livigno* (und Basis für den Bernina-Bahn-Trail gen Poschavio), *Sölden****
2016 *Servaus-Fiss-Ladis*, *Saalbach*, *Sellajoch*, *Ischgl*....
Jetzt könnt' mers ja meinen vor lauter Reisejedöns bliebe kein Urlaub mehr übrig - aber für den Naturisti im Biker ist der Trip quer durch
de Alpen ein Man(n)ifest! Die Jüngste brauchste nur aussem Van schmeissen dann setzt schon Trittreflex ein... und ein bikende Partner
anne Seite iss allemal 'ne Bank! Ausbaldowert bis hin zum Garda/ Monte Baldo inne letzten Jahre geht nix drübber;
Hausarzt kann "Röööödtripper" wahrscheinlich schon verschreiben falls Innenbuxe vergessen!
Watt bleibt und traurisch iss - zunehmend gehen die Pics und Tourenerfahrung den Weg des geringsten Widerstands;
also als WhatsApp in begrenzte Foren wo mers nitt mer teilhaben kann an "Erfahrungen" - lasst uns da 'ne Lanze drüber brechen
und die "Adler-such-Technik" hochhalten! ...und im Herbst hammers auch schon wieder ein Lichtschimmerchen entdeckt:





Sizilien kann jetzt auch berschnapp! Wird geklärt.... Haut's Bilda raus, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2016)

Jenau Hau rein den shit ... nix Fratzenbuch oda Wazup


----------



## Pete04 (28. August 2016)

Youthproduction proudly presents:


 Da kanntu staunen!....


----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2016)

Konsequent: Hör auffe Mutti II ! Willste dich im Flohtrail wühlen - tu mit Zeck-Wech dir bespülen!







Floht-Trail Stromberg also somit bestens prepaired angetütet..... Der Maître nimmt noch ein paar Austarierungen vor....







De Jugend hat uns prompt schomma überrascht - ett folgte ein gefühlter Rahmenaufbau auf Eintreffen im Parkplatz...




Wes' Platz ich park' des' Trail ich rock'! Testphase - der Tod der Margerithen...




Dann mal fein den Berschnuff' - hier trennen die Oldschooler Welten vonne Jugend...







Locker nuff' statt schwitzig druff! So kann's gehn! Im Trail:







Scheisse, geht die steil!




Also erst mal lose anschwurmeln.... Erst mal die Gute auch Spaß!





A 
Aber dann den Hammer rausgeholt!




Das Ding sollte erst im 25-Trix in Nürnberg raus - der Rider entledigt sich hier seines Bikes inne Buchenkrone
und Sekundenbruchteile später landen Biker & Bike wieder united auffem Trail - leider der Fotografin nix jesagt!.....
Stay tuned, haut's raus! Der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2016)

Kleene Nachlese; bedankt!











...nitt scharf, hat abber ordentlich Dynamik! Bleibet getuned, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2016)

Ett iss ein neues Ferkelkostüm in der Stadt:





Compagneros & Compansienen - bitte nitt alle innet Grüne - sonst müssen mers noch nach dem Trail
die Nationalhymne von Meister Propper singen.... Datt Zeug taugt - hat bei der Mtb-Redaktion schon schön
abgeräumt und 10.000Ml Wassersäule - reicht um die Camper blass aussehen zu lassen! Seid Ferkel, mutiert euch, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (9. September 2016)

Wir mögen Muschi und auch Trekki - jetzt kommt Wrecki!

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Repor...rste/Video?bcastId=799280&documentId=37577842

Da bleibt einem die Spucke (und dem Extrembiker erst recht) wech wie man sich quälen kann...Chapeau, aber mit Dank abgelehnt -
nix für Menschen die Nahtoderfahrung verweigern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (9. September 2016)

Eigentlich könnten die beiden da nächstes Jahr mitfahren


----------



## jmr-biking (11. September 2016)

Die Doku war cool. Hab auch das Buch von Michael Nehls über das RAAM gelesen. Erstaunlich, zu was der menschliche Körper (nicht meiner ) fähig ist.


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2016)

RAMA macht das Frühstück gut! Menschliche Körper hab' ich so verfremdet selten gesehen - Tortur hat neue Definitionsbreite!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2016)

Alerdings hab mir's auch mal angeschaut .... voll der kranke Typ.
Wozu soll das ganze gut sein ? Race across America kennt noch nichmal jeder, Millionär wirste dadurch auch nicht und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es nach 2-3 Tagen noch Spass macht so apathisch wie der sich die Nudeln am Ende reingeschoben hat und wie der sich hat auf's Bike wuchten lassen. Ich werd's nicht verstehen ... vielleicht zu wenig Wettkampf Typ


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2016)

So wie sich Sir Hubert anne 70 Km Streckenlänge rangekämpft hat können mers datt aber so nich stehenlassen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2016)

70km wegen der Landschaft und den Trails oder 70km möglichst schnell und wegen de Kilometerfresserei ..... dat is ein unterschied !


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2016)

Nunwohl, bei 70 Kilometas anne Seite vom Kartenfürst hatt mers de Eifel ja gefühlt 210 Km "betrailtes Fahren"! - Nix entgeht dem Fuchs.... Aber dafür fahrn mers ja raus abseits der Hechelweste(r)n...


----------



## Pete04 (21. September 2016)

Ville strotzt vor Leben! Kleiner Sundowner vorm Herbstanfang - und bei dem Sommerkaliber lacht die Kautschukhaut auch vorm Winter!
Nixt schlächt einen Villtronauten, der Pete! Die miese Holzfurcherei von neulich nahezu geräumt, die paar gelegten Baumkollegas
nehmen mers sportlich! Stay auffem Trail... Watt für'n Spiegelbild am Feierabend....


----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einem gut gelaunten Trailbuddy drängt sich doch eine förmlich auf: De Laachende Maria!
Also Zossen verstaut und hinne da.....inne Mendiger Ecke wird sehr solide gefertigt, bei dem Projekt scheint 
dann auch der Aschenbecher watt kräftig geraten....




Feine, auf Dauer ausgerichtete Wegetafeln "pflasterten" ihren Weg.....







Krufter Ofen - schönes Stichwort! Durch eine kleine Wegsperrung - regulärer oberer Weg - gings direkt hinan zu Teufelskanzel und
besagtem Ofen - da wird aus Hera-Lind-Romantik direkt mal ein "Hechelwestern" und die Lage vom Fotograf zum Wegweiser
dramatisch verlagert.... Kleinere Wartungsarbeiten direkt am Wegesrand möglich...




Schmissigen Abfahrten galt ett zu widerstehen!




Supafeini - aber mit Schmackes verfolgt spuckt dich datt Päddchen auffe Kuppe vonne Wingertswand 
raus ins Leben - Nein, danke! Erst mal inne Verfolgerrolle plaziert...








kam mir ein genialer Gedanke! (Patentanfrage läuft!)  Da fährt man der wohlvertrauten Fott des Vertrauens hinterher....und jetzt kimmt's: je näher man auf selbige auffährt desto weniger groß die Gefahr von plötzlichen, ungewollten Überraschungen von vorn!
Means: durch ein komplexes Dreisatzjewusel - hier spielt die Fott in Zentimetern (reicht hoffentlich) und die Nähe zum Partner
die Rolle ihres Lebens - kommt klar bei raus: je breiter die vertraute Fott dett Blickfeld einschränkt desto größer de Sicherheit!!!
So kann i.d.R. bis zu 30% Gefahr von vorn ausgeschlossen werden; guter Wert! Bei 100% bisse im A****!
Mann, hab' ich mir innet Fäustchen gelacht.... Erster Blickkontakt zur Namensgeberin mit dem jeschätzten Gänsehals....




Zweiter Blickkontakt: frisch gescoutet - 







Krufter Waldsee! Mit Schwimmstrand und Sanitär auf jeden Fall ein Bingo inne Familisch....
*Enttarnt:* De Krufter Blitze!




Die hat so manchem Biker datt Geld für de "Limo danach" ausse Tasche gezogen - merkt's euch, Dudes!
*Entdeckt:* De Krufter Doppellippe!




...hier in geologischer Form gibbet die endemisch nur im Krufter Kirmeszelt zu fortgerückter Stund' bei Meinungsverschiedenheiten -
mit Stolz getragen schwillt 'se in einer Woche ab...
*Entseelt:*
Herbstanfang - Erntedang(Hupps!)!




Mer danken dem Herjott für de Feld- und Wiesenfrüchte! Aufgermerkt - de Flossen recht leer weil der Wald so drüsch
fällt der Dank minimiert aus... Fest halten mers: Ett hatt hier augenscheinlich ein Ende mit dem Pomp!!!
(Boah, für den Kalauer lass' ich mich glatt verhaften!) Wegbereitung von routiniert....




Leckofanni, watt iss Gevatter Wald drüsch - und dabei Rapps auffe Felder im September! Der Kalender spinnt!




...jedoch den Spaß an der Sache woll'n mers auch nitt verschweigen; Maria Laach kann lustisch!
Von fluffisch cruisen bis Aap-goes-Apache-Style alles im Koffer!












Näh, watt peinlich! Allein dafür extra gross unn auf Anfrage als Pos(T)erschnitt!
Zur Entlastung mag' gesagt sein datt der Biker in dieser Haltung den Sitz vonne Ventilnippels kontrolliert;
datt geht nur so - inne freien Natur heisst ett Steißlage und verheisst problematische Geburt....
Bleibt am Drücker (nich zu 100% - hammer widder watt gelernt!) und da draussen, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. September 2016)

Watt traurig wenig Feedback! (Danke, Jürgen - die Federkielschwinger im KBU schenken sich ja nix!) Ein ledig Lesender macht
sich keine Ahnung wieviel Maloche hinter so 'nem Tourenbericht steckt... Tausendmal anhalten bis Pic im Kasten etc. - 
Go Pic or go Home, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2016)

Halte ein ... man muss et ja auch ersma in Ruh lesen können 
DerAschebechä kam Euch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz ungelegen oder?


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2016)

Am Laacher See war ich bis dato noch nicht viel unterwegs. Eine paar CTF`s und das war`s dann auch schon. Deshalb danke ich dir für deinen Bericht und die tollen Bilder. 
Lediglich die Ausrichtung der Steine-Bilder, der Pfeil zur Teufelskanzel zeigt Richtung Himmel, sollte etwas korrigiert werden.


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2016)

Menno, Ihr zwei beiden doch nitt! IHR seid doch akkreditiert!


schraeg schrieb:


> Halte ein ... man muss et ja auch ersma in Ruh lesen können
> DerAschebechä kam Euch wahrscheinlich nicht ganz ungelegen oder?


Genau - Erna S. aus K. hat jetzt eine neues Zuhause mit viel mehr Aussicht als der Kirchhof je hergeben könnt -
hoffentlich lässt der erste Herbststurm noch watt Zeit..... ...the erna, my friend, is blowing in the wind.....


----------



## Handlampe (24. September 2016)

Irgendwie ist die Zeit der Berichte hier im Forum auch vorbei, Pete. 
Es lesen nicht mehr viele mit. 
Jeder ist auf seinen Thread fixiert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2016)

Denkste ! Es lesen halt auch viele einfach still mit. Hat man ja bei unz Jürgen gesehn als der nur mal gezuckt hat dat Dingen zu schliessen wieviele da auf einmal ausm Gebüsch kamen. Und wenn nicht auch egal, irgendwer muss ja dat Netz am lebenhalten 

Wobei man den "gefällt mir" Knöppkes auch nich über bewerten darf, den gab et früher auch nit un da hats keinen Lurch interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2016)

Todschade, Uwe - so schaut's aus! Aber irgendwie muss doch Futter zwischen "Morgen jemand an..." und "Bin Freitag um..." - sonst
kolportiert man hier doch nur noch enn LMB in geschriebenem Wort! Vonne daher ~ Griff inne heroische Zitatensammlung:

Biker Kommerns und Oberbettingens(!?), meine Brüder. 
In euren Augen sehe ich die selbe Furcht die auch mich verzagen ließe. 
Der Tag mag kommen da der Mut der Biker erlischt. 
Da wir unsere Gefährten im Stich lassen und aller Reifen Schlauchdruck bricht. 
Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern. 
Die Stunde der Biker und zerschmetteteter Radonrahmen da das Zeitalter der Köter tossend untergeht. 
Doch dieser Tag ist noch fern denn heute kämpfen wir. 
Bei allem was euch teuer ist auf dieser Welt sage ich Haltet Stand 
Biker des Westens....




Zerschmettert datt Android wo immer ihr's findet!


----------



## Pete04 (24. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die Zeit der Berichte hier im Forum auch vorbei, Pete.
> Es lesen nicht mehr viele mit.
> Jeder ist auf seinen Thread fixiert.


...und trotzdem freu'n mers uns wie Hulle wenn mal datt Piemont oder andere Glanztaten die "Scheibenwelt" erreicht - machen mers uns alle viel Mühe um die aus der Bilder- und Eindrucksflut ein authentisch Dingen zu dengeln und manchmal iss die halbe Nacht eingetütet -
aber dafür gehn mers da raus! Und Danke fürs Echo!


----------



## DasLangeElend (25. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es lesen nicht mehr viele mit.


Das halte ich mal für eine Fehleinschätzung! ;-)


----------



## H-P (26. September 2016)

Ich schaue auch immer regelmäßig bei allen vorbei und freue mich über Bilder und Berichte.
Also weiter so, auch wenn ich nicht alles vom Pete04 verstehe.


----------



## 911er-jeck (27. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Es lesen nicht mehr viele mit.



bitte weitermachen, bester Autor ever....


----------



## gruener-Frosch (27. September 2016)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....Es lesen nicht mehr viele mit.......



doch...


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2016)

Ein sattet Halleluja auf den 2016er September! Sonnelicht wie Hulle und 24° Celsius, dazu noch 'nen halben freien Tach: raus damit!
Die Zossen verzurrt und ab in den Mekong vom Mittelrhein, formerly called the Ahrtal....Watt ein Farbenspiel anne Jugendherberge...




Danach ging's im Langfigtal directissima in den ersten Stau des Tages...




Grundschulklasse hatte tote Schlange gescoutet - die PS4-Nerds hatten datt arme Tier noch als "sonnend" klassifiziert....
Nach Überrundung vom Schulungsort "Tote Schlange" Hufe gegeben - ein kurzett Intermezzo auffe Ahrtalseite hätte
dem Fiasko vorgebeugt....Sapperlott! Brücke fott!








Nu - die war definitv durch Naturgewalten aussem Ruder gelaufen! Am 7. Tag schuf der Hergott einen Plan B!




Der liegt aber doch...Der kann aber doch...Wir könnten doch.... Hier erlitt der Verfasser sein Waterloo, de Damen waren
im Konglomerat überlegen (Versuch, de Luftpumpe als männlichen Partner zum "Patt" heranzuziehen hatte versagt....)
Erst mal Innehalten und die Sinnfrage stellen.....




Plan C der Triologie - olle Römerfurt über de Ahr! Alias de "Sockenfurt"! Alle Hab- und Fußseligkeiten anne Risebar
und schon zeigen mers dem gekappten Pfad de Zehen.....











Leckofanni, datt war doch schon mal enn Höhepunkt! Mitten unter de Woche Rüdiger-Nehberg-Testosteron schnüffeln...
(wenn's nicht doch die Socken waren...) Anschließend ein Pic vom Heerlager "Zur trocknenden Ferse".....




Alte Weisheit zieht hier Kreise: Ferse nass - Blasenspaß! Danach wurd' erstmal ett Ausmaß von dem Unwetter klar...




Ganze Wurzeltrakte mit innem Flussbett - da hakt natürlich alles! Vorbei an altbekannten Ahnen...







...für datt Spektakulum hier:




...auch "efährlich" täten mer se noch mögen! Um sich datt Folgende zu erschliessen....











Der "Tremalzo-Pass" des Ahrtals - unglaublich Spaß garantiert!











Gebongt! Alles Schöne mitgenommen, stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (29. September 2016)

Und Danke, Compagnieros, für ett "Leseecho" - besser als die Apothekenumschau!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. September 2016)

Haben se an der Brücke immer noch nix neues hin gemacht... Mann Mann Mann... Dat ist ja fast at eh halvet johhr esu..


----------



## jmr-biking (30. September 2016)

Nix, gegen de Apothekenumschau. 

 Die muss ich grad studieren, um meine laufende Nase wieder zu stoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2016)

Tremalzo des Ahrtals ..... leckobello hast du einen ...


----------



## shmee (30. September 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> Tremalzo des Ahrtals ..... leckobello hast du einen ...


Jau, da musste ich auch mal laut auflachen.


----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2016)

Nu, für den rhetorischen Durschlach bei de geschätzten Leserschaft braucht die Prosa Schmackes!
- ich hab abber vorbeugend die Socken mal zu FRESENIUS eingereicht falls ett Pilz iss, bei den Temperaturen....

Jürgen, gute Besserung!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2016)

Beim Zusammenrotten dacht' ich noch ett wären de Köters!
Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

Sizilien, ein heisset Eisen! Mit geschlossenem Tross - Pete, Frouw, Tochter & Cousinchen ab nache Insel; schon die Zwischenlandung
in München war bei Böen mit 30° Querstellung zur Landebahn Youtubereif - von wegen "Sie fliegen mit den Deutschen...."
Gerade mal 2 Tage da kam der Scirocco - also nitt aus Wolfsburg sondern aus Afrika (weniger Schadstoffausstoss!) mit Schmackes
übers Land, ganztägig Böen wie Hulle...watt dett so für'n kargen Landstrich vom Wassermangel geprägt bedeutet malt sich der
Kontinentaleuropäer schwerlich aus...





...morgens um 5 ruft die Gute "Feuer!" und alles wie vonne Tarantel gestochen aussem Bett. Vatern ruft Evakuierung aus (Autoschlüssel,
Flocken, Handy am Mann = versendebereit!) kommen die Kurzen (Nur datt NÖTIGSTE!) im Pyjama mitte Kuscheltiere de Ecke rumm!
Watt hab' ich gelacht....Dett Foto entschlüsselt(wir filmen nitt täglich unsere brennende Hütte, Professionalität daher obsolet!)
Datt letzte Lämpchen vorm Feuersturm war'n wir, rechts beleuchtete Felsenwand. Grundstück brannte an 3 Seiten lichterloh weil der
"landschaftspflegende" Landbesitzer sein Schnittgut immer zum Brachland beim Nachbarn über Zaun zimmert - da hat's dann über
unser Casa einen 20-Meter-Satz gemacht und brannte weiter die Küste hinunter - Oh, Fortuna!
Watt eignet sich schon besser für'n postbrandiales Betrachten als die eigene Grillstätte?!




Einmal quer durch's Dorf marschiert liessen die tapferen Vigiles del Fuego (bis zu *3* Fahrzeuge am Start...) dett eine oder andere
Brandnest liegen - die Wiese vorm rettenden Zaun (der hatte schliesslich alle fliegenden, brennenden Grasbüsche trefflich
aufgehalten) hammer's mit Eimer und Schlauch dann selber beackert... Für den Rest gab's anschliessend nochmal Party...







...und da waren dann auch alle 3 Löschfahrzeuge wieder da......solange nitt der großelterliche Olivenhain in Gefahr iss hatt
der Sizilianer da eine wahrlich dicke Pelle...Themenwechsel, dafür war'n mers ja da:
Seilbahn alias Funavia vonne Hafenstatt Trapani zum Berg Erice; Mordspanorama, im Hintergrund die Ägadischen Inseln
Favignana, Levanzo und Marettimo (selbst davon gibt's Mtb-Videos!)




Hier sollte eigentlich der "Erice-Bike-Park" befindlich sein, kuckst Du!:
http://www.ericebikepark.net/

Strecken gelustert.....











Dett Auge des wohlwollenden Betrachters erkennt Anlieger, den einen oder anderen Dropp und satt Höhenmeters -
Erice liegt beträchtliche 751 Meter über dem Meer und hätte alle Voraussetzungen für satt berschnapp; aber?!
Landbesitz ist italienische Tugend - selbst wenn ett nur Acker iss kommt mindestens enn Zaun drum wenn's für de Mauer nitt reicht,
und dickes Metalltor mit Schloss vorne iss obligatorisch... Die Jungens haben ordentlich gebaut, zwischenzeitlich gab's
sogar mal ein Down-the-Hill mit Red-Bull-Beteiligung - aber die Kooperation mit Seilbahn und den Grundstückseignern wurde
scheinbar "lässig" angegangen... Und so haben denn die Trails eines gemeinsam: mitten im Nix steht meanwhile ein recht
undurch"lässiger" Zaun dahingezimmert anne Grundstücksgrenze und von daher: Aus die Maus!
Traurig, aber da hätte man - einmal quer durche Szene gegoogelt - watt besser machen können...
Zum Ausgleich noch ein Besuch vom San Vito-Climbing-Festival.....




Hier fielen einem zur Abwechslung mal nitt de Contenance verlierende Bikecollegas sonder Slackliner auffen Kopp!
Unterhaltsam! Wir halten mal fest: mittlerweile sieht man zusehends mehr Fullys von ordentlichem Standard vor den Eisdielen,
was aber durchaus Berechtigung hat - gegen eine sizilianische Landstraße der Kategorie 3 (frei nach Douglas Adams per Anhalter durche
Galaxys: _Größtenteils harmlos!_) ist der teutonische Forstweg ein Planum höchster Güte; die Landstraße hat sogar Sprünge....
Wieder mal ganz und gar bereichert, Ride on und haltet den Rüssel rein, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Oktober 2016)

Däh Pete im Evakuierungsmoduz .... jod dat üsch nüx passiert ös


----------



## Pete04 (23. Oktober 2016)

De Dorfbewohnerschaft behauptete - nach dem Löschen latürnich - die Tedeskas hätten "gebeamt"! Ca. 20.000 mundwarm zubereitete
Schnecken im verbrannten Hang waren der Beleg datt "Lässigkeit" grad der mindestens zweitbeste Plan war...
(Soviel zu "Home of Lässig" - da darf man durchaus mal Fragen stellen ob datt Leben nich' links blinkend an einem vorbeirauscht -
die Schnecken wusstens mittlerweile!) ...und, jau, Danke! wollt doch noch ein Wörtchen mitreden im Forum!


----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2016)

Yeehaa! Dem drögen Dämmeln im Winterpokal winkt datt alljährliche Upgrade jenseits vonne Martinsgans (die stirbt stolz allein im Schober...) Dank der perfiden Ballergelüste vonne kalibertragende Zunft gibt's für den nach mehr suchenden Compagnero jetzt wieder die
lokalen "All-you-can-eat-Veranstaltungen"! Hier brilliert sportliche Herausforderung, kein Gedanke an Trittfrequenz und datt blanke
Heimkommen wird zum Ziel.....



 Getzt ma' Butta bei de Fische! Im Gegensatz zum WP wo der eine oder andere
Teilnehmer mitte virtuelle Punkte so sein schwierig Dasein kämpft gilt bei "Treibjagd 2.0" - läuft übrigens auf allen Systemen im Wald,
also RR (ugh!), XC, AM, EN und DH - die Punktewertung vollkommen plastisch! Möglichst dunkel gekleidet, den Rahmen camouflage
getarnt und querfeldein....




garantiert zählbare Ergebnisse anne Heimfront! Mehrfachtreffer sind möglich, und bei 'ner Salve inne Pobacke kann mit 1/4-Stündchen
inne Aktivzone vom Waidmann mehr "Counterstrike" erlebt werden als die dröge Demmelei am planierten Feldweg dem eher soften
Gesinnungsgenossen generiert! Stay tuned, sucht ett Heil und Zählbares doch eher inne Flucht, der Pete!
May the Forst be with you!


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Der neue Könisch von Amerika hatt 'nen Goldhamster auffen Kopp getackert! Buenos noches, Americanos....Die Tatsache musste erst mal verdaut werden datt all die Pupils auf die die Trumpete abgeledert hat watt datt Micro hergab den auch noch gewählt haben - also bei dem Medienrummel raus in der Eifel treffliche Täler.... Start am Lac-O-lef bei einer vortrefflichen, analog betriebenen Karte....




Formidabel! Der recht spezielle Landstrich beginnt tatsächlich bei Klein Vernich und hat doch ordentlich Spielraum.
Die Kommeraner scheinen z.Zt. 3 Mitglieder zu haben... Wir verschwenken also zur 5 (?!) bei 0° Aussentemperatur
und lebensbejahendem Nieselfiesel...







...Weg des Gedenkens - ich wollt' aber doch grad vergessen! Datt gelingt anne schönen Olef eigentlich vortrefflich....







DEN wollt mers ja nitt vergessen - den armen Jonny! Wegen paar Böhnkes - heute schon To-Go - traf den armen Lurch
des Grenzers fiese Kugel......und kaum darüber nachsiniert klang ein erbärmlich, an Tönen armes Trompetensignal
durch Tal und Tann vonne belgischen Seite......erst noch gedacht ein verlorener Zint-Määtes-Musikant hätt sich von
Rocherath im Wald verirrt, aber nix da: Treibjagd auffe anderen Seite der Olef! Nää! Menno! Kurzer Blick am Outfit runter
machte mich aber für die ambitionierte Wildsau - der ging's an den Kragen - zu sportiv, von daher wurd kein Meter zurück-
gewichen....Der Niesel hatte wegen de fehlende Temperatur seine Daseinsgrenze erreicht, fortan gings mit Gegenwind
im Schneegestöber bergan!




Da war der Verfasser dieser Zeilen abba richtig stolz auffe Gute! Selber hatte 'se noch vorgeschlagen: "Fahr'n wir doch einfach hoch!"
- nach kurzem TrinitusCheck hab ich datt auch geglaubt gehört zu haben und getzt dämmeln mers in feistester Landschaft quasi
dem waagerechten Schnee entgegen! ...und - Jau! - Schneefelder pflasterten seinen Weg....




 Höhö, da hatte Vattern die dicken Socken eingepackt! Da lacht der doch nur drüber!
Zudem der Kaltblüter unter den 26'ern noch fättige Zusatzapps aufweist:







Der "Rückezossen"! Hier könnt' die Hellenthaler Försterei satt Flocken sparen (...ein Running Gag beim herrschenden Schneegestöber!)
Mit den Moppelschlappen lässt sich die formidable Buckelpiste trefflich pedalieren (Phasenweise gar Flow!) und der Forstling hat in
kürzester Zeit den BMI von 007! Mal auffem Schirm halten... Routenwahl stand an; trotz farbiger Aussenhülle - schwarzrot blüht die Haselnuss - war ett wenig sinnlich sich postZintMäätes dem belgischen Ballervolk feilzubieten! Qual der Wahl: Prethbachtal!
Hinan direttissima gen Hollerather Knie hatte sich ein Verwandter ausse Familie der Wulstlingsverwandten (Erschauere, Leser, auch
icke kann googeln!) den Abflugszeitpunkt verpasst....




Hatter nu davon! Weiss doch jeder datt der gemeine Fliegenpilz gen Spätherbst die Biege macht und Winters auf Malle pausiert -
ohne Schulabschluss müssen die Bankdrücker unter de Pilze halt frieren!....gutes Stichwort, die Wingwomen legte 4.-Schicht nach....




Also ab nuff vorbei an Onkel Adis Spassbremsen (mit Puderzuckereffekt nitt minder schauerlich...)




Ein wahrhaftiget Harvester-Chainsaw-Massaker legte auch die alten Schützengräben gänzlich frei;
der Baumklau muss ein echter Könner gewesen sein um bei all den Gräben und Schützenlöchern
sein Arbeitsgerät nitt zu versenken....








Die Traverse zum Prether Bach galt ett über Bundesstrasse zu schlagen, JallaJalla!




Fieser Schneeflug quer inne Nase - dafür gen mers raus....(Nitt SchneePflug, da bleibste liegen...!) Querfeldein nappi di Tali
de Hollerather Skipiste runter - auch ohne Wedeln schärft ett de Sinne.... Da der Niederschlag mittlerweile einen latent, lebensbejahenden
Charakter angenommen hatte war der Verlust von Höhenmetern gleichbedeutend mit Gewinn an Nässe...




Die Preth - irgendwie kann man da nur gewinnen! Bildersuche fördert gefühlte Mehrheit von "Preth bei Regen" hervor
und im Mtb-Fokus die Gewissheit datt "uns Jürgen" (aka JMR-Biking) hier jeden Strauch schon dreimal bei Regen umgedreht
hat - Eifel & Mtb iss halt fast Familienbetrieb! Die letzten Meter - Schnee wich Niesel - waren sacknass und folgten dem "Eisvogelpfad" - bei der frostig verhärteten Kinnpartie meanwhile recht passend...
Ride on, meidet TRUMPeten, der Pete...	 ...the times, they are a changin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

...irgendwie find' ich datt nicht in Ordnung auf gefallenen Soldaten Waldwirtschaft zu betreiben, sollt' mers auch mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## jmr-biking (9. November 2016)

Is noch gar nicht so lange her, da hab ich mich wie ihr, über die Grenze geschmuggelt. Brückchen zum Jonny war auch ausgeschildert. Bin aber dann beim Antonius über die Brücke. Heute war aber auch ein Wetter. Oberhalb von 500 m hat`s mich zugeschneit und wenn ich drunter war, bin ich nass geworden. Zum Glück war ich heute mit dem Graveler unterwegs. Wollte nicht schon wieder ne Fango-Packung, wie vorgestern mit dem Dickmops haben.


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2016)

Mein Lieber, du bist ja in Eifels stillen Bachtälern ja so präsent datt ich mich bei fallenden Eicheln schon umschau!
Dick schmeisst dick - da kommt die alte Trainerweisheit vom Andy Brehme durch: Hasse Scheisse am Bein, hasse Scheisse am Bein!
Der Speci-Mops fliegt ja geradezu bergnuff - den "Schneeflug" heute möcht' ich um nix missen - Fango macht datt "Föttchen" fit!
Lassen mers uns weiter den Landstrich beharken, ein fluffiges Handsignal vom Bikecollega vonne Firma Stocko bei Arbeitsende
schafft ja fast schon Mopedidylle! Stay tuned, der Pete - Kälte kann uns nix!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...irgendwie find' ich datt nicht in Ordnung auf gefallenen Soldaten Waldwirtschaft zu betreiben, sollt' mers auch mal drüber nachdenken....




Dann dürfteste da oben nich einen Baum fällen oder ein Haus bauen ... da war quasi jeder m² mit kaputten Soldaten gepflastert.

War das hier ?





Die Idee hatte ich letzte Woche auch mal ... hab mich dann aber erinnert das ich da 2014 im November auch schonmal inne Jagd reingeraten war, nur war ich da schon auffe anderen Seite .. hab mich dann im Windschatten von nem Trekkerchen versteckt


----------



## jmr-biking (10. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, du bist ja in Eifels stillen Bachtälern ja so präsent datt ich mich bei fallenden Eicheln schon umschau!



Dat teuscht, Pete. Da wo ich rum kurve, war der Hubi schon als junger Spund unterwegs und ist es heute immer noch. Und ständig sucht er wie ein Trüffelschweinchen nach neuen und alten unentdeckten Pfädchen. 
Immer wieder frische Spuren von Reifenstollen zeugen aber auch von Bikern, die dort unterwegs sind und nicht alles so multimedial präsentieren, wie unsereins.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2016)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Immer wieder frische Spuren von Reifenstollen zeugen aber auch von Bikern, die dort unterwegs sind und nicht alles so multimedial präsentieren, wie unsereins.



Korrekt ... Forum is nich alles  
Deswegen lach ich mich immer weg wenn se im Bergsteiger Forum was von Erstbefahrungen schreiben ... 
Is auch scheiss egal ob erster oder nich... Hauptsache Spass an de Freud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2016)

Hauptsache Spass an de Freud [/QUOTE] Ein klaret Zitat vom hillije Hubertus im Rucksack ab gen Dreiborner Höhe, in Zeiten von flottem Frost ist speziell bei den A-Hörnchen ratzfatz Ende mit Indian Summer - unter de Bäumlinge iss der quasi der Stangentänzer im heimischen Wald: kurz Rotwerden und am nächsten Morgen steht datt Firkel voll nackisch da! Datt gilt ett der Jugend zu vermitteln und dafür treiben mer se raus....noch frohgelaunt über de vom Nebel beschwadete Höhen...




herrlisch! Nix iss grösserer Lohn als den Blick anfangs weit schweifen lassen können und anschliessend auf knifflig Päddches inne Sood
zu zischen... Im Vorfeld waren uns noch die aufgefallen:




Anne Wallenthaler Höhe irrten gefühlte 5 Dutzend Kraniche ziellos durchs Tal, dett sollte den Tag bestimmen und wird nochmal Thema...
Hinan zum geschleiften Dorf Wollseifen mit seiner Kathedrale Zint Rochus....











Der Big Brother aus der Sicht vom kleinen....datt Kirchlein hat eindeutig gewonnen mit dem Abzug der Soldaten, neues Dach,
nitt übertrieben restauriert hatt's speziell an Tagen wie diesem Potential - permaoffen iss ett die größte Schutzhütte der Rurseeeifel...







...dem U-Boot-Christen (taucht inne Regel einmal im Jahr unter de Kirchenorjel auf!) sei gesagt: vorne rechts iss kein Kleiderständer!
Ein Bild vonne letzten Miss-Wahlen in Wollseifen ziert beim Verlassen den Türsturz....recht häufig 2-fach vertreten, ett Meiers Kättchen -
die kannten inne Einsamkeit damals wohl auch schon paste&copy.... Neben der bestverstecktesten Zicke der Eifel....




(dutzende Male vorbeigekommen haben wir datt Viech nie finden können...) hatt's hier latürnich ordentlich History:




Nach der letzten Bebauungsstufe waren 'se dann auf einmal fott...dabei war die - dem Klimawandel vermeintlich geschuldet -
im ganzen Erdgeschoss schon Hochwasserfest!




Nu, losloslos, Kerndisziplin stand innet Haus, fluffig bergnapp.....




Nä, watt Herbst, wah?! Lieblingspassage iss "Radfahrer absteigen" - die kennen den Trekky nitt und ernten bei uns Mtblern
ofenfrische Verachtung..... Tourenplaner, Trailfürsten, Trittbrettfahrer - wer mit Ladies durche Pampa wuselt darf deren
liebstet Wanderschild nitt auslassen - nitt Jakobsweg, nitt Eifelsteig, nitt "gefährliche Wegstrecke" - the Winner iss:




...drunter raus hagelt ett Schimpf und Schande exponential!Nach hochunterhaltsamer Gulaschsuppe anne Urfttalsperre
gab's 2016 BestFail - aus Schulungsgründen wird datt Material der Öffentlichkeit erschlossen




































*Man down!* Ein Mann schmiert ab! Toud in de Sood! Der Heranwachsenden auffem Affenfelsen mög' ett Lehre sein!
Failure: der Mann fuhr HT, Blick auffe Vorderschlappe gesenkt gab's den Rumms über den Starrrahmen direkt anne
hintere Bereifung weiter - dank schmierig, herbstlicher Flora fackelte der Hinterschlappen nitt lang und ging den Weg
des maximalen Sitschs... Keine Frage; neben de Tatsache abgenippelt im Lehm zu liegen nagt mit Sicherheit schon
der Gedanke inne B-Generation: Datt kann ich besser! Neben Schmutz, Schmodder und Frust...




...vernichtende Nähkästchenweisheiten vonne Streckenpostinnen - dabei spielte Physik aufreg, Terrain rolleyes und grösstenteils wie Frouw
datt machen tät blah eine mir unerschliesslich grosse Rolle.... der Verblötschte kapselte sich innerlich ab und tat Neuanfang;
wie hätte der große Manni, ett Sportzigarettchen und andere Weggefährten Abbitte geleistet?!
Schalter auf Null, Schiefer to go!




Erst mal wieder Basiswissen zusammenkrümmeln, Wissen einsaugen wie Schiefer, bröselig, Rudelbildend funktioniert
und die Streckenpostenpostillle innerlich abschütteln - un' gut iss! War ja schliesslich ein Lehrstück für den Köttel!
(NICHT: Köter! Köttel umgangssprachlich zwar Rest von Hund aber mehrheitlich: kleines Ding!)
Wiggi, Aufklärungsarbeit wartete und hatte keine Zeit für Sperensken:




Tonnenweise Viagra im Urftsee! Datt erklärt latürnich datt doppelte Lottchen in Wollseifen bis hin nach de Dürener Bucht;
"Poppe, nitt kloppe!" war ja schon unter Otto Walkes Slogan - aber hier holt der Bartel den Most! Holy Moly!
Da galt's erstma Themenneutral zu werden, pic up the Landscape:












Urftsee meanwhile auf Winterniveau runtergeschleust; ungeahnte Landschaften liegen frei....Definitv allet jut jemacht an diesem Tag.
Ein letztes Rätsel auffem Hometrail gen Rhein-Erft-Kreis...




Ein "Contraschwarm" Kraniche - die eine Hälfte jagt gehn Balter, die andere möchte gerne auffem Pizzateich bei Kommern übernachten.... die schweren Vögel füllen zwar jeden Bräter brauchen aber Aufwind mit Thermik den ett auf schneeweißen
Wiesen im Venn nitt gibt - vollkommen Circus Roncalli watt da passiert! May the Force be with you, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. November 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein "Contraschwarm" Kraniche - die eine Hälfte jagt gehn Balter, die andere möchte gerne auffem Pizzateich bei Kommern übernachten.... die schweren Vögel füllen zwar jeden Bräter brauchen aber Aufwind mit Thermik den ett auf schneeweißen
> Wiesen im Venn nitt gibt - vollkommen Circus Roncalli watt da passiert! May the Force be with you, der Pete



Oder die kreisen einfach gerne um Kommern weil's da so schöööhööön iss ...... wa! 

PS: dieSchieferplaat hatt ich och addens für ne anschtändije Wallreit auserkorern, leider fehlt et da an jebührlichem Schwunk ....

PSPS: wenn'se nochma DH...also DreibornerHochfläche fährst sachste bscheid ....da gibbet links un rechts vonne Betonkpiste noch mannigfaltig Päddchje zu entdecken ... sofern nit schon bekannt !


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2016)

Zurückruder: die Kraniche im Venn waren nitt kurz vorm Nahtod sondern vor de Landung - datt kann ein Städterherz dann
schon mal erschüttern... und nach Recherche erläutern datt die Großsegler 1-2 Tage im Venn "überwintern" - war also
kein Sturz in den Tod sondern etwas unkoordinierte Landung....Feedback vom überm Teich:
wenn mer's wie Schnitzel biken werden mers auch als solche wahrgenommen - achtet auf Messers und Gabels!


Stay tuned, notfalls doch mal Veggie planen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (15. November 2016)

> @schraeg "hab mich dann im Windschatten von nem Trekkerchen versteckt "


 Ett zeucht vonne Winterkondition vom
Kümmeranerer Hecht inne Nahwintersaison im Schatten eines Treckers verschwinden zu können - gerade Wärmecamfotos vom
Robinator angefordert - aber trotzdem mal datt Netz strapaziert....




...Doch! Authentisch! De Region neigt ja eher zum Untertreiben, ein "Schnitzelbrötchen" darf da beim braven Handwerksmann
durchaus mal Hörner und Huf enthalten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2016)

.... gerade so gross muss er nun auch nich mehr sein ... hab immerhin über 10kg abgespeckt


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2016)

Inne Zeiten vom großen "Abspecken" wochentags hoch nach Emmelshausen im schlichten Hunsrück...da waren's laut Gamin schon 537Hm
und damit schon mal die Wundertüte auf Ahrtal x doppelt aufgebohrt....Ein Traumschleifchen wollt' entdeckt werden!







Erst mal durch trefflich Hochheide gen "Schiessbusch" - owei oweh! Gesondert sei erwähnt datt trotz Kartenmaterial und
GPS ett kleine Forum eines trefflich versteht - Verfahren mit Ansage!














...aber gefühlte 1,5 Kilometer nachem Einstieg schon orientierungslos dahinzustollpern auf Wegen die der Harvester schon
vergessen hat - Königsdisziplin! Folge dem Pilz... Der trefflich mit Landschaft garnierte 8er hat für den Bikeenthusiasten
ordentlich Angebot....und RP iss ein gesellig Ländchen, selbst die Spechter bauen schon Reihenhäuser....







Noch ein wenig zum WO?!....













Ein neues Aussichtstürmchen erschliesst ett Umland vortrefflich.... Ein wenig zum WATT?!












Leck mich fat, watt Landscape! ...und datt unter de Woch' mit ohne fußläufige Jünger zwischen de Speichen!
Führt auff Direttissima zu WIE?! Ab der Statione Hochlei freier Flug für freie Biker..... Abteilung Fersengeld (~frühe Form der Maut
wenn 'se dich schnappen konnten!) gab' Hackengazz....




















Jawoll! Kette rechts unn Bremse wech!!! Bei folgendem Szenario Bremsvorgang einleiten....




...Fin de sentiero! Affenscharf & rattengeil muss erst mal de Visage wieder volkstauglich werden,
bei soviel Flowfresse nehmen 'se einen sonst mit! Traumschleife nix hinzuzufügen......
unbedingt googeln, gibt ein ganzes Füllhorn in Saarland, Hunsrück und anne Nahe.
Watt in RP bisschen nervt iss der Zollstock wegen de 2 Meters - Problem gelöst:
mit Raschbinder anne Sattelstütze fixiert fliegen die 2 Meter fluffig hinter dir her und 
verbreiten ein wohlig Gefühl von Legalität! Ride on, der Pete, 100%flowed


----------



## jmr-biking (26. November 2016)

Vor lauter Grinseflow wurde deinem Frauchen wohl so warm ums Herz, dass die frei gewordene Energie bis in die Fingerspitzen hinaus strahlt. Handschuhe danach wohl überflüssig. 
Wenn ich dat sehe, fröstelt es mich noch mehr. Seit mehreren Tagen lieg ich jetzt schon auf meiner 2 m Trailcouch und reite voll auf der ersten Erkältungswelle des Winters rum. Flow kommt dabei eher wenig bei auf.
Hab das Forum bald leer geguckt. Bedankt für das Auffüllen mit neuem Lese- und Guckstoff!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2016)

Dat Schleifchen kenn icke noch ned, aber ausseErahrung kann ma die bedenklos empfehlen 
Wenn kein flow das halt Traum Landscape wiesde ja gesehn hattest 

Jürgen ... die Zeit heilt alle Wunden ....oder wie war dat ?


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2016)

Mein lieber Scholli! (...reschpektive Jürgi!) Der vermeintlich durchtrainierteste Federkielschwinger liecht abber waidlich oft flach...
Dat Laufen scheint die Achillesferse zu sein, ich hab's auffe Nase reduziert! Mer könnten ja 'ne eigene Teesorte erfinden;
aka "Doc-Brown-down" oder ähnlich hilfreich Betitelung aus Spitzwegerich und Schafsgarbe....
Beste Genesung an der Stell', wegen dem Netzsaugfaktor hier nochmal:

https://www.urlaub.saarland/Reisethemen/wandern/traumschleifen-saarland

Hasta-da-Niesta, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2016)

Beste Genesung, leven Jürgen! Datt mitte Handschuh' iss mir tatsächlich erst bei de Bildersortierung aufjefallen;
ich Echtzeitmodus war ich zu "verfloht"!
Empfehlung: Dem Hubäät seine Tourenberichte - bisse da durch bist ist selbst Carbon verrostet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (27. November 2016)

Danke euch für die Genesungswünsche! Mit dem Laufen könntest du recht haben. Bei den Letzeburgern wars ar$$$kalt und mangels ausreichender Duschmöglichkeiten war bei mir, bis ich zuhause war, das Window open. Vielleicht sollte ich mir wieder eine Rolle zulegen. 
Mein durchtrainierter Astralkörper is auch nicht mehr das was er mal war. Aber es geht bergauf. Seit heute Morgen kann ich den Fenscheltee wieder riechen und schmecken. 
Ein Traum, da bei unseren Nachbarn auf der anderen Moselseite. Wenn ab Frühjahr die Rostwurst wieder auf dem Schwenker brutzeln und der Nachschub an Lyoner gesichert ist, dann muss ich wohl mal dahin.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ghettoweihnacht in Alfter - da geht mers gerne Klingeln! Ein Exkurs: Klingelschild im nahen Holland!
Wer mag denn da klingeln geschweige denn wer macht denn da auf!?  Mer merken uns: in Roermond haben
Zombies Wohnrecht....





Ghettoweihnacht in Alfter - datt bedeutet de Ritzelgemeinde mit allen Sprüchekloppers, Federkielschwingern
und Blink-Blink-Fetischisten - also lauter nette Leute! - scharren sich um de Tonne....




Der Cheffe schenkte höchstselbst Cuve aus (jaja, sinn alle älter geworden, da iss die Finanzierung aussem Gröbsten raus!)
und im Bollerfass gingen de letzten Reste vom Fidel Castro übern Jordan - also Zuckerrohr!
Mer danken artig für Dabeisein dürfen und fiebern der nächsten TT-Kolummne bei möglichst über -3° entgegen!
Winter iss kein Recht auf Pause, weiter raus inne weissen Flecken, der Pete!
....V. 2.0 Glühwein reloaded....überhäuft den Waffelbäcker mit Dukaten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2016)

.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2016)

Super, das ihr mal vorbei geschaut habt, Pete


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

Wenn der Chef höchstselbst im Gegenzug die tiefsten Lagen seines Weinkellers plündert iss Vorbeischauen
keine Frage der Ehre sondern blanke, öchslespezifische Gier!....


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> .


Ein wohlfeil, schlanker Kommentar, Kümmeraner! Vermutlich in des Blinden erhabener Schrift die ich auffem Laptop nitt fühlen kann?!
Allein, der Einsatz zählt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ein wohlfeil, schlanker Kommentar, Kümmeraner! Vermutlich in des Blinden erhabener Schrift die ich auffem Laptop nitt fühlen kann?!
> Allein, der Einsatz zählt....



Ajo ..manchmal überlegt man sich's doch anners


----------



## Pete04 (4. Dezember 2016)

*Aus dem Brief von "uns Uwe" an die Römer!* (freestyle übersetzt: die Rauhen ~ ergo: Bikerider aller Zünfte)




Höret die Worte des Handlampe:


> Dieses Jahr wird es wieder einen TT-Kalender geben.
> Wer einen mag, bitte kurze PN an mich.
> Preislich dürfte er wieder um die 20 Euronen liegen.


Wirkung für de Bevölkerung: 0-1,5%
Wirkung für de Sportiven: Sensoren melden: Nitt messbar!
Wirkung für de KBU: Ein neuer Messias wurde uns geboren! (NICHT: *gegoren!* Auch wenn aller Alkohol fott war!)
Wirkung auffe Religion: iss mittlerweile scheinbar käuflich, aber versuch mal im Mittelalter 'nen Ablass für 20 Euro!

Hosianna!
Ett wird ein endlich' Hauen und Stechen geben ums Treppchen nach einem Jahr Exerzitien des Kalenderfürsten
(es wird gemunkelt *ER* habe ein Jahr im Kloster im Piemont innegehalten...)
ein waidlich Jagen und Hauen nach Podiumsplazierungen - ein meuchtlings Morden auf der Hatz nach *DEM* Kalenderpic!
Müde erheben sich, Maue beleben sich!
Nachweislich hat nix je datt KBU-Konsortium so befeuert wie die Aussicht auf unendlichen Ruhm (hier mal grad' die 20 Euronen
ausse Mütze peitschen!), vergänglichem Schmerz und die Erfahrung datt Nahtod schliesslich verewigt werden kann -
jaja, die Printkosten, mein Gott!
Ein Hau-Ruck auf die WP-Mutanten da draussen - aber *DER* Weckruf hat Potential!
Auf Morgen da draussen, 2017 hat ein Ziel!
Stay tuned, die Hand am Drücker, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ein letztes feines Wetterchen vor fiesen Tagen - wenn mers Prognosenjünger iss - wollt' am Feiertag der Frisöre genutzt werden;
Ziel war Voldemorts finstre Zuflucht hoch über Vadder Rhein...




...über de Margarethenhöhe ab in den Forst, und der war heut' mannig frostisch - bei feudalem Windchill trug mers im schattigen
Berghang "Lappüürche" (Horchorgane, gefroren herablappend.....)










Fröstelnd frierend erstmal inne Taverne eingefallen - Löwenburger Hof aka "Home of the Muh" - und Cappucino
hälftig in Kehle und Schuhe verteilt... im Ápre-Ski sollte der Burgberg fallen.... Die mit ihrem Bauwagen den
Berg verlassenden Handwerker wurden zünftig geschmäht weil se den potentiellen Glühweinausschank scheinbar
von dannen zogen - damit Cateringfaktor 0%.... aber watt soll's, für dett Feuerwerk an Aus- und Fernsicht:












...mit bestem Blick auf Burg Drakenstein - die konnt' mers zu Kriegszeiten ja fast mit geschmissenem Leergut bedrohen....




...der Verfasser meinte über Alfter noch ein Tonnenglühen zu deuteln - de Gattin (geografisch führend, mein Täubchen!)
erklärte ett zum Kraftwerk Eschweiler.... wohldurchdacht gab' mers sich kleinlaut geschlagen um endlich - unter Einbezug
eines kleinen, feinen Pfädchens im Schatten der Ruine berschnapp zu brillieren...
Datt lokale "Feenportal" noch auf Durchgängigkeit geprüft....




 funktioniert! Mann, watt für eine nach Gehänkten schreiende Gerichtseiche! Ich würd' ja allein der Mahnwirkung wegen
paar Schaufensterpuppen baumeln lassen für de Bonner Restpolitik......wurd' mir untersagt, also weiter.
Klassischer Abgang sind normalerweise de Breiberge - Großer und Kleiner fein der Reihe nach mit putzig Schutzhüttchen im
Nirgendwo...doch heute wollten mal paar mehr Buchenblätter bewegt werden, also recht früh links wech zum Quell aller Freuden,
Directione Tretschbachtal. Normalerweise ein sacknasset Loch, deswegen mit dem einen oder anderen holzig Bollwerk
versehen, weil ordentlich Quellen vorhanden sind - bei Frost abber aus der Reihe "Wie für disch jemacht!"....Eingangs
verschwand der Autor erstmal mitte Vordernabe im Laub und konnt' den Nosie noch so gerade verhindern; Errosionsfurche, 
dreckelige!...de Laub-und-watt-sich-drunter-tummelt-Konsistenz vom Wech bringt den Kick....Bildareigen, pronto:




























Gegenprobe - geht auch bergnuff - so kann mers Spaß sozusagen als Double fahren...getz mal richtig rumm!




Ein verwunschener Spielplatz, mit jedem-sein-Holz zu Diensten!




Watt kümmert uns datt Alta, wah?! Und noch ein auf verborgenen Wegen zugespieltes Pic von "Pedro, dem Verweigerer"!




De Hufstellung zeigt schon: Ett bockt! War nich sein Holzi-Holzi-Holz! Jeder Steinkombi getrotzt fand' sich in der rotzig dahingelümmelten
Gartentreppe "DisHarmon" (Ikea, S.59, Selbstbauabtlg. Kombo-für-den-Spongo) sein Levelboss.... So geläutert - jedoch: mit einem
massivem Quantum an Bucheckern umme Schnute - nahm datt Perlenkleinod sein End und de kleine, feine Fahrgemeinschaft leider
wieder Asphalt unter den Huf! Stay tuned, erase white dots, der Pete

P.S.: Ett wurde mir untersagt entgegenkommende Wanderer mit einer mir eigenen Beiläufigkeit zu fragen 
ob sie der Zunft der Frisören angehören - fand ich doof! Verneinende wandern gefälligst Sonntags!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2016)

Da der Hubertus (nitt: *Hubertusch*; datt iss Fastelovendsmusik unn die kanner nitt ligge!) mit Recht auffe bescheidene Gemengelage
in Sachen Gängigkeit vonne schönsten Rureifelquerpassagen hinweist - hier doch mal ein positives Signal aussem Nebrodi-Gebirge
südlich von Milazzo/Sizilien:




Hier wird auffe zentralen Dorfpiazza dem Bikejünger Raum und Traum angeboten: der Blick geht doch direkt auffem Gegenhang
in die Pace - und datt Shuttle steht gewürdigt mit Heckträger im Ortsmittelpunkt - Sicilia, mon Amore!
Als Scoutingplattform für den Ätna iss so'n Ferienflieger eher suboptimal......




...nu iss datt abber auch ein mannisch Trumm, so'n Ätna! Leider raffiniert ausbaldowert vonne Ureinwohners zahlt der Besucher
die volle Zeche: Statione uno) Parkplatz. Statione due) Seilbahn. Statione 3) wer's brauch zwanghaftes Verladen in geländegängige
Fahrzeuge für's Besteigen vonne Gipfelettappe. Statione quattro) Gipfelglück mit eigen Schritt - musse den Pfad zum Krater
auch noch per Maut Zeche zahlen...alles ausser Atmen unn auffe Wege bleiben strengstens verboten - da wundern einen
wieder mal die scharfen Pics inne "Bike" wo altbekannte Enthusiasten sich mit Mario und Luigi treffen um per Shuttle den
Feuerspeier zu rocken...Die Welt iss nitt genug... Achtung: Grundsätzliches §§...dett Reinstellen von Fotos find ich 
hochbereichernd für ein Forum - wenn der Mensch eher technisch tickt kanner ja den Rotweinwanderweg per Strava-Daten
fahren... da hatter aber noch keine Traube gesehn und iss von keinem Winzer ans Bein bepinkelt worden! Datt iss Natur!!!
Dafür gehn mers raus um analog anjepupert zu werden! Und manchmal hattu sogar DIALOG! (Anm. d. Verf.: Gespräch zwischen
zwei Menschen/Menschinnen) Datt bereichert UNS und teilweise sogar Anwälte.... Aber nur so wird ein "da-war-Erlebnis" draus
und nitt so Geisterfahrertouren wie die Traumpunktzahlen von Radkurieren im Winterpokal....Stay tuned, haut die Pics raus, der Pete!


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Dezember 2016)

Wohlfeile B-er-ich-Tee die den Schlund des gemeinen Lesers von Frisörs Lieblings-Groschen-Romanciers füllen 
Looking for Pfand, Looking for Freedom Riders und Twixers hartelijk welkom!


----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2016)

Händchen wech vom Rotwein, Rene,  ein rares Gut er werden wird! Nix für ungut, mer schmeissen nix weg!
Gerade eine Weihnachtsfeier für round-about 40 Waisenkinder geschaukelt, da blieb für nette Bikeplätze kein Plätzken
übrig, noch nitt mal Spritzgebäck... Da die Hartkernrider keinen Winter kennen werden mers uns hier auch im
Winter "befeuern" - allet jut! Stay tuned, rock den Lidl, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2016)

Manchen Leuten müsste man ab 20:15 zum Selbstschutz eine Internet-Sperre einrichten


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2016)

Immer wenn die Händchen zucken befällt ihn dieses Cyber-Jucken....


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2016)

Winterzeit - Plan wird bereit! Wird's Livigno....vom Carosello gen Federia rückseitig Traumtänzerchenjagend....




...oder nochmal de Bernina gen Poschavio...wenn mers einmal anne Fleischtöpfe genascht hat...




...oder einfach mal in Sölden da runter?!




Frivol iss wenn man trotzdem lacht! Finale iss noch Option, Monte Baldo lockt und diverse Süditalieners versuchen
uns schöne Augen zu machen....Winterzeit iss Planquadrat, da freuen mers uns Frikadellen annet Knie für Hubi, JMR
und Co. um im Ländle auch bitterkalt Spaß zu haben ...im Restjahr mal Euch Kumpels und Kumpelsienen da draussen
ordentlich Dank für's preisgeben von leckeren Pfädchen...auf ein Weitermachen 2017! Kette rechts, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2016)

aaa... Sölden .... a Traum .... aaaa
Ein Lecka Plätzchen ... da wird ich bestimmt auch nochmal vorbei schauen.
Lass ma welgen in den de Erinnerungen




















Derzeit läuft auch bei uns dem Planungsmaschine an:


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2016)

Uih uih Uih, hier werden ja große Taten für 2017 geplant.
Livingo und Poschiavo, was für ein Traum!  Da war mer, noch zu 26" Zoll Zeiten, auf Alpencrossstation. Leider viel zu kurz. Da lässt es sich viel länger aushalten!











Der Herr Hubert will in die Pfalz. Schönes Örtchen da an des Teufels Tisch!  Etwas weiter südlich an der Grenze zu Frankreich ist das Paradies für Trailbiker. Trails und alte Burgen ohne Ende. Da ist es so schön, dass wir schon mehrmals dort waren. 







Ganz genau musst du dir den Felsenwanderweg rund um Rodalben anschauen. 45 Km auf schmalen Wegen in Sandstein gemeißelt! 



Meine Wenigkeit plant auch schon. Nach dem miesen Jahr 2016 kann es nur besser werden. Ein erster Schritt ist schon getan. 2017 entführe ich meine Alpencrossies eine Woche aus dem Ruhrpott ins angrenzende Großherzogtum zu Letzebourg. Da von ihnen noch keiner dort war, haben wir die volle Auswahl der Trails rund um Echternach.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2016)

Der F Weg ist bereits aufm Schiam ... fahren wohl so wie's aussieht nach Dahn und werden auf dem Weg dorthin den F-Weg mitnehmen. In Dahn selber hab ich bisher das Serpentinen gemetzel von trailrock geplant. Im netz findet man zwar einiges und in OSM auch aber aufgrund der hülle und fülle verliert man da auch schnell den Überblick was wirklich brauchbar ist.


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Dezember 2016)

Ja, da hast du recht. Ich hab auch ne Zeit lang gebraucht um die richtig guten Strecken rauszufiltern. Aber rund um Dahn lässt sich schon einiges machen.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2016)

Rund um Dahn wirst du eher das Problem haben dich zwischen den ganzen Trails entscheiden zu müssen... Aus wandernder Erfahrung, was auf osm schmal und gut ausschaut ist es auch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2016)

Von daher werd ich wohl mal die Jungs von Trailrock um Rat fragen


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hey Jürgen, natürlich war Lustern in Letzebourg schon auffem Schirm! Ersteres Pic wäre enn nettes Gegenstück zu Huberts Meisterschuss vonne Katzensteine... Bei mir iss eigentlich datt piesönliche Fotoalbum Aufenthaltsnachweis - da wird nix
à-la-Pete04 verklausuliert!...so kann die Spur der für jedet Kleinod offene JFFR klar verfolgt werden...
...und watt freu ick micke datt so rege pronto ausgetauscht wird - so funktioniert der Suppenwürfel!!! Last mal fleissig
anne Planspielchen teilhaben - ein verlorener Tag inne Alpen iss wie EPA-Keks...Live long and prosper, der Pete
...lasst den Vulkanier in Euch raus...watt inne Vulkaneifel kein Kunststück sein muss....


----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2016)

Fragen über Fragen! Warum trägt der Jürgen datt Bike bergnuff und ich sehe anschliessend ein Bahnfoto - mit der Hoffnung datt
die Bernina bergab ja auch ausse Bahn ein Erlebnis sein kann werf' ich da ein "Haltet ein!" ins Rund! Aufklärung von Nöten; war
damals DH noch nitt sexy?!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. Dezember 2016)

Moin @Pete04 :  Hier is wohl Erklärung von Nöten. Die Bilder sind von 2 verschiedenen Tagen. Entstanden sind sie auf dem Alpencross 2010 von Garmisch nach St. Mortiz. Zu dieser Zeit habe ich hier noch kein Tagebuch geführt. Das erste Bild entstand auf der 5. Etappe von Livigno nach Pontresina. Wir sind gleich hinter Livigno direttissima in 45 min. schieben/tragen (500 hm) zur Alp La Stretta rauf. Der anschliessende Trail durch das Val da Vain runter zum Bahnhof Bernina Suot ist ein Traum für Biker. 
Das Foto mit der Rhätischen Bahn steht für den Bernina-Express. Diese Tour sollte man auch einmal im Biker-Leben gemacht haben.  Wir haben gleich die verschärfte Version gemacht (nur einmal Bahn gefahren):
6. Etappe Alp X: Start in Pontresina - per Bike auf Trails rauf auf den Bernina-Pass und Lago Bianco - 2. Frühstück auf der Alp Grüm - ab da startet ein absoluter Flowtrail runter nach Poschiavo  - am Bahnhof Poschiavo Ticket für die Bahn gelöst und rauf zum Bernina-Pass - am Pass ausgestiegen und auf Supatrails wieder runter nach Poschiavo.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

Fein, fein - nix liegengelassen! Bernina nach Poschavio schwärmen mers noch von, ca. 2 Jahre her...Der Großteil der Meute folgt slavisch
dem Bahngleis; dabei geht der Urahn aller Karrenwege deutlich mehr links vermeintlich knackiger zu Tale! Müssen ja nitt alle auf
Lemming machen; im Dörfchen Rosa gab's Bauarbeiten um die letzte Trailschneise zu schliessen und dem Biker La Strada zu ersparen;
da hatte der Baggerführer Spaß als ich ihn knieend zum Gutmensch beförderte.... Augen auf bei Alpen rauf, der Pete -
bekennender Tölpel auf der nach oben offenen JMR-Skala....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (15. Dezember 2016)

...dann war ich ein Lemming.  War trotzdem schön. Deine Exkursionen sind ja eh immer etwas spezieller.


----------



## Pete04 (15. Dezember 2016)

Pourquoi? - mir fehlt der Lemmingway ja noch! Ich sag ja all' den Stravajüngern: Nur wenn mers unser Gemüse zusammenschmeissen
und -schreiben wird nahrhafte Suppe draus (ja, ok, bei mir dann halt Gemüsesuppe mit Blubb...) ABER, dein Wiedergenesungsberichtle fand ich sowatt von genial:





http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unte...in-tour-tagebuch.569127/page-60#post-14238401

_*The Fog!*_ Rattenscharf, fluffig zu schauen und de Typo vonne Landschaft für lau! Hier liegt der Suppenwürfel brach dem lauen Wintergemüse watt zu entreissen! Wir lassen mal unkoordiniert Brain stürmen: *40 Waden westwärts *(Klassiker! - wird aber den
meisten Forümlern an Masse fehlen) - *Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest* (um die Jahreszeit unbewohnt, Fails kommen aber immer
auf Clicks!) *Schüppers Liste* (ein Schmankerl für den Verfasser mit hohem Rettungsfaktor) *Herr der O-Ringe - die zwei Ritzel*
(in Zeiten von Schmalhungern am Kettenblatt volle Inspiration) *Bar Wars: Episode V: das Forstimperium schlägt zurück*
(...kann mit bisschen Skill mit Originaldarstellern inne Regione Rureifel nachgestellt werden; Fitness für Fluchtweg und Betriebs-
zeiten vonne Schergen wollen beachtet werden!) *Pump Fiction* (...in Zeiten von socalled Doppelkammerpumpen muss hier
Druck drauf - viele Testberichte Beschiss!)  *Biko unchained* (...kann auch von Kleinstforen umgesetzt werden, wird aber nitt
am Finallauf von Aron Gwin kratzen....) Up Set down, dear Bikecompansienen und - compagneros, da liegen ungeschliffene
Diamanten an Gaudi in Wald und Heide, und ja, vermutlich auch inne Eifel! *Die Crew am Set braucht Dich*, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2016)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pourquoi? - mir fehlt der Lemmingway ja noch! Ich sag ja all' den Stravajüngern: Nur wenn mers unser Gemüse zusammenschmeissen
> und -schreiben wird nahrhafte Suppe draus (ja, ok, bei mir dann halt Gemüsesuppe mit Blubb...) ABER, dein Wiedergenesungsberichtle fand ich sowatt von genial:
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Meister seiner Gilde


----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2016)

Rechtzeitig zu de Kaminabende fertig geworden: *Best of Fails 2016* vonne Größten vonne Kurzen! Ordentliches Handwerk - tut dem Küng
mal enn Sternchen auffe Seite für so viel Pein & Mühen!
...sie iss noch am verheilen und freut sich! ein wohlfeil digitales Händchen datt Kind hat...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Dezember 2016)

Done 

Janz schön hart im nehmen deine kurze von den langen  Aber ich würd se auch mal inne Muckibude schicken, is ja nit auszuhalten wie die Halbstarke bei Minute 2 dat Bike wieder auffe Piste am wuchten tun iss. Da geht noch mehr ... Bootcamp ... jeden Morgen 500 Liegestütz un dat Ding is in 3 tagen gewuppt 

Ansonsten hut ab,viel "wiederaufstehmännchen" steckt da drinne, wüsst ich nicht ob ich da so oft wieder aufgesessen hätt ... 25 Jahre zwischen Pfosten gestanden, da bin ich genug aufffe Fresse geflogen


----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2016)

...ich hoffe im Fußballtor! und nitt zwischen Vollpfosten alias Honks! Hubert, mer können ja schonmal in Sachen Nachwuchs/Trailfestigkeit 'nen Termin vormerken 1.1.2025
am Start vonne Pizza! Bis dahin Nachwuchs immer 3 mehr als Du....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2016)

So lange brauchen mers nit zu warten ... wenn die Puten so weiter wachsen dann 2018


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2016)

@schraeg - so sei ett! Empfehle dann de Pizza mit viel Pflaster!

So, im Bann der trauten Weihnacht mal wieder ett Näsken inne heimischen Gefilde gestupst...
Gefunden: ein garst'ges Wort - doch mit Liebe bei de Farbauswahl und mannig Verve verewigt auf teutonischer Eiche.....











....JEDOCH: vielleicht wird 2017 ja doch datt Jahr der Besserversteher -
folgend haben de Hegers und Pflegers ja geradezu jedwede Möglichkeit
mit Warnung versehen wo Ellbogen und Visier Schaden leiden könnten....
Müssen mer se doch liebhaben?! Für datt hier:
IT'S A MANS WORLD......




...mit frischem Dachs und steiler Hatz!







...mit Josh Bender's JAH-DROP!....




...mit wohlwollende Glupschers inne Bildmitte zu sehen! Wilde Canyons für Nahtoderfahrung!




Herrlisch! Datt sind doch schonma Perspektiven für ausufernde Erfahrungsberichte beschleunigter Art....
Verschwiegene Locations dieser Art haben eins gemeinsam: Für datt Plündern vonne Bodenschätze kriegt der Grubenvogt
sowatt von grünes Licht um directamente für uns Querfeldeinfahrer alles zu sperren - die Baumbarrieren waren sehenswert!
Anstatt im Anschluss aber der Allgemeinheit tagsüber mal wieder freiet Geleit zu geben kommt enn Zaun drum, datt
obligatorische Schild "Naturschutzgebiet" (mitten im grünen Forst...) und fortan bleibt's für den Naturfreund Sperrzone...
Wenn's so Beispiel macht können mers uns in Hambach und Co. drauf einstellen datt uns der RWE-Konzern
"mit freundlichen Grüßen" 100 Kilometer Zaun inne Pampa setzt mit dem Hinweis die menschgeschaffene Bresche
inne Erdkruste sei zum Wohle der Renaturierungskasse vonne Aktionäre vor uns zu schützende NATUR!
Bäh, watt enne fiese Charakter!!! Da lassen mers uns nitt bezäunen, 2017 fein ein Zängelchen innen Rucksack planen....
Ride on, immer de Chancen auf Fern-der-Norm nutzen, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Dezember 2016)

Das Gespräch über die Gruben bei uns in der Gegend hatten wir heute morgen auch schon. Einige davon sind verlassen und eingezäunt. Renaturiert ist der fachlich richtige Ausdruck dazu.  Aber die Zäune sind oftmals so löschrig, da brauch ich keine Zange im Gepäck. 
Auch wenn die Erdlöcher ganz schön die Landschaft verschandeln, nehme ich mal deinen Plan mit auf meine ToDo-Liste. Eine 2017er Wochenend-Gruben-Exkursion könnte durchaus etwas Spaß bereiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2016)

Den Fedehandschuh ausjepackt für die Weihnachtsfressalien! Watt gibbet da Schöneres der zugereisten Verwandtschaft
ne Landpartie innet Pflichtenbuch zu packen in einer Cuvee (Achtung, Uwe!) an Naherholungsgebieten?!
Nix!³... Auf Umwegen zugespielte Daten von Landsat 7...




zeigte die Hälfte der Nachbarjemeinde "Dreckelige Köter Kommern" noch über Süßjebäck und Dominosteinen gebückt
(Boah, hamm die tiefe Teller!)




 - gute Wärmecam hat datt Teilchen! - also ab inne Mission Catstones....




Watt krass! Im Ööchener Compagnerotrikot de Gebiete vonne Kümmeraner wildern ohne Visum - ein haarig Missiönchen zum Jahresabschluss mit viel Kick....







Einstieg für WarmUp innen good-ol' Iisebahntrail - Gruppenfoto muss sein, aber dann bei "Drei!" bitte auffem Baum!
(Interessante Kameraeinstellung übrigens: Vorwahlschalter auf "Feldhamster"! Macht die Biker zu Riesen, lässt Mutti Natur watt
übrig - einzig verwerfenswert iss datt optische "Bin-dann-mal-weg!" vom gurgelnd rumorenden Veybach direkt neben
uns; der prägt datt Landschaftsbild ausserordentlich und massiert de Kleinstadtseele maßgeblich...




Leckofanni! Und datt im Terräng des Heimathirsches! Da möcht' ich nitt dabei sein wenn ett Ordnungsamt
einen vom Rudel alias "Killerplautze" anne Leine fassen will - da trägt datt Amt am nächsten Morgen halbmast!

*Chapter 2 - Presents....
*





Früher....früher, ja früher - da hasse vonne Pänz Socken bekommen......von allen Pänz Socken bedeutet für mich Fußwärme
bis innet betreute Biken! Getzt schult die Brut um und macht Sinnvollem Platz - ich nenn' die App an meine schalmeienschmalen
Hüfte mal "Eingebaute Vorfahrt"! Passt ja auch, der Psalm 1 vom Hubi lautet schlicht:
"Nitt schwaade, trööte!" Da binnichalso im Thema! ("bin ich" dauert länger, mer geben dem Kunstwort den Vorrang...)
Als Nächstes im Bergschadensgebiet: "Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein!" (Roberto Blanco war wohl auch schon da!)















...im Abgang schleppend - trotzdem Spaß!




Alle bespaßt, aber in Sachen "Respect-the-strange-Areal-you-bike!" ein bisschen Schmalhans Küchenmeista!
Ein Knacken im Gebüsch rief alte, längst vergessene Reflexe hervor!....Watt hatten wir getan!!!










Make Schiss to your Plan B! Wir hatten ja noch nich' mal angerufen! Die Visa lückenhaft, die Ketten fest geschlossen!
Flucht anne Wasserburg von Lord Beissel war einzige Option....Trödde, nitt schreie! Auch Katzensteine kennen Harvester,
da war datt Hochkritteln gerüttet Stück Arbeit....




Ein Beleg: die Köters springen bergnuff bis zu 40 Zentimeter, datt Ritzel kennt keine Furcht!







Noch ein kleines Innehalten inne Flucht - Römers Aqualeitung wollte noch bestaunt werden, dannach abba Hackengazz!




Viel (4,6'') frisst viel! Die Schlappe hatte alles aufgesammelt watt der Wald so hergiebt - Ground Control in der Version "El Alamein"...
da iss so viel Tarnung drin datt die Umwelt dich nitt mehr findet.....Jetzt abber hinab!








Hammerhai! Gemälde an Steinfbröseln...




Datt Rechte lässt Currywursch-Ruut-wiess recht peinlich aussehen.....




Einfüg! Gelogen! Fake! Niemals vor asiatischer Fluchtgemeinschaft....Und mit Respekt vor'm Platzhirsch...
Aber im Apres-Ski-Sektor...




Jetzt haben die Kinners 'ne Ahnung watt Pappi macht - Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Dezember 2016)

Pete kannst du mir zu dem Spot im bergschadensgebiet ne PN schicken? Wenn ich Mal wieder das Rad mit bei meinen Eltern hab, muss ich da Mal vorbei schauen. Meine satzveyer Quelle ist zu sehr DH/Park orientiert...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich glaub ich muss heute mal die Wachposten inne Pflicht nehmen .... kann doch net sein dat so einfach Vorstadt-Hungerhaken im Revier wildern ... damuss ich de Köters wieder schärfen .... dem Robinator sein Nacktsichtgerät iss bestimmt gabutt !

Da siehste daber mal watt schön et bei uns Kümmeranern is wa ? Ein Kleinod zwischen den Neubaugebiete ... jaja K, BM,BN, SU alle wollen se her ! 

Und de heiligen Steine bepinkelt .... Kulturbanausen. Aber wenigstens einer von Euch zeigt Geschmack bei der Rahmenfarbe ... sonst widermal nur schnödes schawatz ! Über kurze Info beimnächsten Besuch ER sich freuen würde, vielleicht gibbet noch ne Sauskuhle welche die Sippschaft noch nit kennt ... eine Freude es IHM wäre Ihnen sie zu zeigen ....


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2017)

De Scouting-Abteilung heute mal zum höchsten Nabel der Eifel geschickt...schöne Piktogramme hammse da!




Wer da keinen Hint geschickt bekommt denkt unwillkürlich an Luftmatrazennippel!
Ist aber am heut'gen Tage Hinweis für Windchill to the Max auf der Hohen Acht - stolze 746,9 Meter toppen die Ardennen locker wech...
Früh als erhaltenswert unter Schutz gestellt blieb der Schlotvulkan ordentlich am Stück...




...und die Basaltsäulen bis unter Kaiser Wilhelms Turm! Tres chique! Der Blick aussem Turmfenster kriegte
erst mal den "kalten Blas" mit Pippi inne Augen, so blies der frostge Wind da durch...nachträglich aber
ordentlich Nürburg im Blick....




...abba: Obacht, wer nur auf Turmfalke macht und anschliessend absteigt war nitt auffe High Eight! Ein unscheinbares Pfädchen
links an Kaisers Türmsken vorbei erschliesst auf winz'gem Plateau den höchsten Punkt der Eifel...




Allet bis zum Blaubeerbüschlein wacker gefroren mit satt Wind - da bat datt offen getragene Haupthaar rasch widda
um Abstieg! Ausblick: Einzigartig bis zu Petersberg & Co, Trailgelände ohne Ende - Retour durchs Kesselinger Tal
nochmal links und rechts die Glubscher druff...fein genutzter Tag unter Sonne, die Wolkenfront kam erst wieder
inne heimischen Ville an uns dran! Nix für ett Bike heute, jeder Schritt wurd' unter sitschig frostgem Geläuf
3x getan....Augen auf beim Berg hinauf, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2017)

Der Pete, ein solcher Fuchs er ist! Nach systemathischem Durchfrosten auf Eifel's höchstem Berg
die Damenschaft direktamente innet Netzwerk flüchtete....
Namhaftet Ziel - hier Registerauszug 2013 - rückt in Nähe für April....










...mit dem schlimmsten Ristorante-Ausblick der Welt....




...hach, gibt Schlimmeres! Form Dich dein 2017 lecker, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (4. Januar 2017)

Ha, in dem Restaurant habe ich auch schon mal gesessen.  Lago, schön. Aber reizt mich momentan nicht. Trotzdem ein schönes Frühjahrausflugsziel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2017)

Wer nicht  ich war nur einmal in meinem Laben bisher am Lago ... aber DA hab ich auch schon diniert


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2017)

Datt Personal munkelte von einem blonden Titanen der de Kinderkarte verlangt hat!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2017)

Watt Jemeinheiten! Rundherum nutzt datt Compendium vonne Collegas feinstet Wetta und dett kleine, abba feine Forum muss
zuschauen wegen Erwerbstätigkeit! Abba so heute nich, meine Hörrn! Blitzeis und Co im Blick - 
sollt' mers nochmal Fat-lings maulen in der Eifel rutschgen Kaulen?




Nä, mitnichten! Wenn ein solchett Microforum punkten kann - dann nur über de Vielseitischkeit bei dem im Forum vertretenen Skill!
Zwischen Köln und Bonn heute nur eine einzige Nebelsuppe - The Fog! - also raus auffe "Udenbrether Streif" um Bartel den Most
zu zeigen....Achtung, ett folscht Style! Der Aspirant iss lebenslänglich den 4. Tag auffe Bretters....




...und watt solisch sagen: ett reichte inne Kattegorie "Mäuchling-Maulwurfshügel-morden/Querfeldein" diretissima auffet Treppchen!
Okay, Platz 3 hinter 1) ner Tonnengondel vom Sassolungo und 2) ner inne Jahre gekommene Attika mag nitt jedem erstrebenswert
erscheinen - abba den Skill vom kleinen JFFR-Team fächert ett ordentlich inne Breite! Jetzt noch de Kategorien
-bierseelig Bogenschiessen und
-einmal Rursee Hühner-Brustschwimmen 250g Schwammenauel bis Sonnenstrand,
dann kann der frischjebackene Allrounder unter de Federkieltitanen im Breitensport allet wechhauen watt bei 3 nitt auffe Bäume passt!
Stay tuned, macht euch fertisch, der Pete 
Post Scriptum: Schneegrenze war bei 500 Meters, da danken mer für topstabile Fernsicht am Stein wo's heimlings nur schmodderte....


----------



## Pete04 (10. Januar 2017)

Winterzeit - Kaminfeuer - da wuselt mers sich durche alten Archive....2009 war definitv tierfreundlich!
Ich sach mal Katze - Maus - Hund!




Dem seeligen Kater Teddy war Frischwasser in Schale nitt fein genug - always take the bride side of life
hat sich datt Unikum am Rheinfiltrat bedient....Superkater, Superkarierre....
Rüdiger Nehberg im Katzenformat....




Mausi Mausinger den Kids einmal im Stollen gezeigt um zu klären warum mers Winters nitt wohin klimmt...
Hat gewirkt, the Kids are allright!




Hundsgemein! Waterpumpe vonne Bergleute noch links im Bild zu sehn' gab's Schätze reichlich - that's 2009, liebe Compagnoros,
daher selbst bei Waterbounding keine Auskunft über die Location....Meanwhile iss minigans 2x der Hang erodiert und kein
Humanoid weiss mer watt da unten los iss....Damals war glatt noch 'ne Klamotte "alles-durch-unter-Blitzlicht!" denkbar,
abber manchmal nagt der Zahn der Zeit halt schneller.....To be consumed: Grottenbiken im Rudel in Vaals - da werden
Bikes und Jedöns jestellt!...Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2017)

@schraeg Hammergeräusch - ett folscht ein Reindengeln aussem TT-Fred.....


> Zitat von Pete04: ↑
> Als belgischer Kreisel gespurt oder einfach Traubenzucker in den John eingeworfen und hinterher?!
> (Also Chipcoin-Methode wie im Waschsalon....) Fein, fein - endlicher wieder TT-Signale auffem Heimkanal!
> Snow on, der Pete!
> ...



Hamme jemacht, COK! (Chief of Kommerz) Abber diametral zur Regione Losheim/Udenbreth im Morjengrauen erstmal rheinlings
aufgebrochen... Wesseling hat eigene Schneekanonen, muss nur de Temperatur mitspielen!




Kurz vor'm Ziel Wintareigen pur mit paar durchgeschossene Weihnachtstannen -




die kannste jetzt nur noch Basketballfamilien schenken, die haben vermutlich auch höhere Krippen (mit Korb drin?)!
Ett galt dem sommerlich hofierten Bikepark Winterborough den kalten Stempel im Winterbetriebs aufzudrücken...
(...der Verfasser dieser Zeilen stand gefühlt den 5 Tag auf zwei Brettern - selbst gesunder Wahnsinn nimmt sich mehr Zeit!)
Let's ski on...*Continental*, Etappe Wallride




...a deeper shade of snow / eine Etappe tiefer...




...wenn's dem Schmirgol gelänge Haltung Pic 2 in Holzwand Pic 1 zu übertragen - die Welt wär' nich genug!
Eigenentwicklung: datt "*Diffizile Flügel-V*"! Hierbei entwickeln 2 Skier Eigenleben  - watt bei 2 Bikern inne selben Kurve
de nada Probleme bereitet: die eigenwilligen Vehikel münden in EINER Hose, wo se tunlichst auch bleiben sollten....
To be transformed.....
Hinterlegt: 4 Bikers in selbem Areal; Kürzeste/Friend of the Älteste/Älsteste/Verfasser




Latent im Hinterkopf: de unsagbar gnadenlose Performance vonne Guten....der gelingt einfach alles mit paar Jahrzehnten
Skierfahrung, iss selbst de Pordoischachte noch runtergerauscht...




...hach! also weiter inne To-do-Liste; *Downhill* - Einstieg unter de Zappelröhre anne Kappe:




Nu, ein Mann rutscht sehenden Auges stehend in den Wald! ...Anleihen von Mad Mäxchens Donnerkuppel:
1 Mann geht rein, keiner kommt raus!  Nach 2-3 aus sommerlichen Events noch abgespulten Kurvenkombinationen
kam dett verfluchte *V* (s.o., Anm.d.Verf.) inne Line und der Lurch ging im nitt imprägniertem Jelände verschütt!
Mit Recht kommt de Tourismuszentrale nitt auf die Idee datt Laiendarsteller auf Skiern im Bikepark rumnudeln -
ett springen ja auch keine Rolatoreninhaber mit selbigem Sportgerät von Skischanzen!
(Wir überspringen großzügig die Bergungsarbeiten....)
*Freeride* - der Mann hat Blut geleckt!




...wie eine *EINS*! Danach noch in gnadenloser Hatz Piste 14 in blau/rot/schwarz-Kombi-
nix konnt ihn mehr stoppen....Bikeveteran im Kappenwahn! Als Dessert:
Sundowner unter Altastenberg.....




De Vergrösserung vom Pic stellt klar: "Hätt'ste enns de Schief jeputz - hätt ett allen jett jenutz!"
Jesacht sei: alles rechterseits unterhalb der Tanne iss Schnee und kein Erdreich - bei 60cm in Winterberg
wär selbst datt Fättie abgesoffen - um die Machbarkeitsstudie allein ett ging! Stay tuned, der Pete!
-13° wacker gestanden, und mit dem Equipment sollten doch BikeSnowPics kein Thema mehr sein -
diverse Foren haben schon eisiges Material eingeschmissen; den Fedehandschuh druff!

P.S.: Kommentar der Ältesten zum Ollen mit offener Todessehnsucht: Wie mein Bike! (Farben? Federweg? ADS?)


----------



## Pete04 (22. Januar 2017)

Kaisawetta! Die Große süchtete nach H2O in flockisch Zustand, dem konnte geholfen werden....Villerücken fluffige -7°, aber Frau Holles
Munitionslager war ausgedünnt - also den Tross gen Südwesten formiert und ab...der Verfasser hinkt ja inne Burgenstatistik bemitleidenswert
hinterher...


> Burgenstatistik 2017:
> jmr - hubi - pete
> 3 - 1 - 0
> Wenn schon denn schon!


...da muss Butta bei de Fische! Wahnsinn, watt inne Eifel los ist wenn Groß-Köln begriffen hat datt "da hinten" Schnee iss -
Familien kamen mit Schlitten (!!!) nach Vogelsang, de Parkplätze auf Anschlag, ein Wahnsinn....der sich aber auch für ett Küng
gelohnt hat; nach Antauen und Wiedergefrieren hatte die weiße Prappe auf den Oberflächentyp "Monte Cristallo" gewechselt:








...auf Wunsch auch Modell "7Hills"!




....ok, für die perfekte Illusion "grast" der Drachenfels ein wenig zu sehr aus! An dieser Stell' auf jeden Fall mal ein Hoch
auf die uns wohlgesonnenen Wanderfreunde; ohne deren kontinuierlich Spuren wär's müßig gewesen den Stollen gen Urft
zu treiben...kuckst Du!




Erst mal am hochgeschätzten Zint Rochus einjeparkt, die P+R-Area war geräumt, Lob hierfür!




Links muss abgespeckt werden, da hängt ja noch enn ganzer Weihnachtsgänseschwarm auffe Pellen!
Tür auf für de Fraktion "Wie-geil-iss-datt-denn?!"....




Aus dem normalerweise forstlings gepflegten Weg wurde füsslings gespurte Singletrailpiste! Mit Skill - verlass' einmal den
präparierten Bereich und ett pulvert dich wech! Mehr dazu später....Watt eine geile Schussrinne!!!
....und mittendrin der Muezin? Bei de Mittachsjebetspause mittig aufem Trail?




Von wegen! De Jugend hält den Eindruck vom Kristallschnee für de Uni Mainz fest - gut so, sollen die auch watt von haben...




Dem Pedalierenden mal inne Schnute gegoogelt - hatter Freude?!




Türlich, türlich! Datt Grinsen geht ja quasi von Ohr zu Ohr...soll abber nitt vom Skill ablenken; wer den handtuchbreiten
Pfad des Erleuchteten verlässt verschiesst ordentlich Pulver im selbigen Schnee; eine Studie:




Von Neugier und Abenteuerlust getrieben verlässt the Thing we formerly called Nachwuchs die Pace...anfangs noch schmeichlings
flutschig....




....macht der Powdersnow auf rutschig!




Doh häste!....




Für solche Studien immer auf Nachwuchs zurückgreifen! Kost' nix, verschafft dem Betrachter hinter de Cam einen sicheren
Standpunkt und bildet! Interessant: Fullface trägt mers jetzt auf Rücken! HIER verschafft datt Kopfschutzgeschirr
zeitgleich Eindruck vonne Einschlagtiefe der Testantin....
Schöne Frouw im Gegenlicht - wir lieben Contra!








Da war abber auch fett Prappe auf den Golanhöhen der Dreiborner Höhe!




Spontan und gar plötzlich: Nahtoderfahrung! Entweder war Donut Trump inne ersten Wirkensstunden schon Eiflings
tätig geworden oder ein neuer Messias erhebt sich jenseits vom Eifelverein-Kerngedankengut:




*GERONIMO! *Du biss so gut wie gekrönt, Künnisch!* *Wie geil iss der denn!?
Nach solch fettem Spruch vom Molch erssma wieder kernlings erden....
Der Eine folgt Bär und Lemuren - uns genügen Hasenspuren!*



*
Datt Langohr war scheinbar bei DHL unter Knechtvertrag; hatt mindestens 'ne Tasche mitgeschliffen...
Für datt hier: Urfttalsperre im Griff von Gevatter Frost - dafür gehn' mers raus!




Nach Pflichtprogramm - eingeworfene Suppenkost auffe Staumauer vonne Urft - muss aber auch Entdeckungsjournalismus
Platz haben!




Skandal! Wo's am Passo Pordoie an jeder Serpentine Taschentücher hagelt scheint's hier der Germane - der Sache jeschuldet
mal "El Urinal" - nitt zwei Meter neben de Pace zu schafffen um sein flüssiget Jeschäft zu verrichten! Aber; Reschpekt -
 watt für Blasen mögen hier ihr Dingen verrichten! Stay tuned, zeigt's dem Schnee die Kante, der Pete!

Post Scriptum: Dear Compagneros, so 'ne olle, braune Nazibursch wird gefälligst nitt angerechnet; der Kerngedanke war ja uns
Lemminge in bis dahin noch nitt bekannte Täler zu motivieren wo's de Allgemeinheit noch nitt war...von daher: NULL!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Januar 2017)

Schwarz/Rot geht immer, da hast de Recht, außer in der Politik. Da geht dann nix mehr.  Gar tückisch wird der getrampelte Singeltrail erst recht, wenn links und recht davon gelb gefärbter Schnee liegt. Da will ma erst recht nit aus der Spur kommen.  Es gilt dann erst recht: Don`t fall on yellow Powdersnow!  Wiki sagt, dass Vogelsang eine Mischung aus Kaserne, Burg und Kloster ist. Somit könnte man im weitesten Sinne sagen, dass die 3 Ordensburgen zu den jüngsten Burgen der deutschen Geschichte gehören.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Post Scriptum: Dear Compagneros, so 'ne olle, braune Nazibursch wird gefälligst nitt angerechnet; der Kerngedanke war ja uns
> Lemminge in bis dahin noch nitt bekannte Täler zu motivieren wo's de Allgemeinheit noch nitt war...von daher



Dann dürftset aber keine Brug inne Wertung nehmen, als Schokofabrik hat davon noch nie eine gedient.
Wobei der "HIntergedanke" in Vogelsang schon ordentlich perfide war
Leidertut man auch nich viel um das Schmodder-Image mal loszuwerden, die armen 300 Seelen die man jetzt da oben einpfercht lassen sicherlich auch Erinnerungen wach werden



Pete04 schrieb:


>



hehe dem Nachwuchs is schlau !
Dem eht wenigstens nich der Helm kaputt wenn dem mit dem Hirse auf ne Eisplatte gabutscht.
Gehäkeltes is da wesentlich reistenter


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Oh Oh Oh! Pic "Freuden" steht zur Nominierung Foto des Tages! Haut's Euch rein und Schanke Dön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. Januar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> die armen 300 Seelen die man jetzt da oben einpfercht



Na ob das mit dem Naturschutz im Nationalpark vereinbar ist... 
Ich würde Mal sagen die das entschieden haben werden sich noch wundern...

Wir dürfen nicht mehr auf allen wegen fahren, abseits der Wege sowieso nicht Stichwort Munitionsreste... 
Ich glaube nicht das wenn man diese armen Seelen da weit ab von allem  unterbringt die Umgebung lange so bleibt wie sie ist... 

Keine Frage Man muss diesen Menschen helfen und sie auch unterbringen, aber ob da das alte nationalsozialistische Ordensburg Gelände das richtige ist wage ich doch schwer zu bezweifeln! Das ist wieder so eine aus den Augen aus dem Sinn Lösung unserer Politik!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2017)

Pic of the Day! Formidablen Dank an alle Sternchenwerfer, dett war mir eine Freude!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Na ob das mit dem Naturschutz im Nationalpark vereinbar ist...
> Ich würde Mal sagen die das entschieden haben werden sich noch wundern...
> 
> Wir dürfen nicht mehr auf allen wegen fahren, abseits der Wege sowieso nicht Stichwort Munitionsreste...
> ...


Vollkommen richtig - die werden da ja noch tiefer in die Wüste geschickt als die aus der se kommen!
Aber für so'n Kulturisolat gibt's dann auch bald die Quittung wenn die Jugend sich Abwechslung sucht....
Man sollte mal die ganze politische Charge für einen Monat in die Hunderthäuser stecken ohne Handy...
dann klappt's auch mit den Nachbarn wieder....


----------



## Pete04 (26. Januar 2017)

Glubbscher druff für alle Dolomitenfreunde auf den Abendtatort 20.15h im Ersten: Tod eines Mountainbikers am Passo Pordoie!
Veteranen können ins Bilders schwelgen! Ride on, bzw. kuck an und ride hin! der Pete.


----------



## MrHand (27. Januar 2017)

Und für alle Freunde des Bergabsports und sinnbefreiter Filme:


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2017)

Da fahr' ich doch nie wieder raus!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2017)

JFFR feat. *BURGENSTURM*... Nachdem 2 bikende Barden aka JMR und Schraeg schon ordentlich in Vorleistung gebiked sind
herrscht im kleinen, feinen Fred Handlungsbedarf - Wetter kann da nitt mehr als Ausrede her! also - ticki**tacka**ticki**tacka

Einst, ja einst, da herrschten im Lande derer von Fünf vor Zehn (iss zwei Stunden vor Derer von Fünf vor Zwölf, erstere somit
blaublütige Frühaufsteher!) satter Income; bäuerliche Zehnte und Wegesmaut füllte datt herrschaftliche Säckel prall...
Ländereien bis anne 7 Berge unter kaltem, geschmiedetem Stahl und der Knute der Ersteren..




...und deren vertrautem Wappen...




(groovy, watt?!) Zur Prävention vonne Armutsgrenze musste ein Konzept her, die Lösung lag quasi auffe Pfote:
Ländereien bis drunten nach Letzebursch hatten noch Zauss im Kessel, derer galt ett sich zu bemächtigen!
Also vonne Frau Burgvogtin dett treue (neuerdings mechanische) Ross vorführen lassen und los
inne Directione Grobvorwahlschalter Eifel - meuchlings mordend und plündernd inne Komturei (Rittersitz, Anm. des schreibenden Lurchs)
des Hörrn Hubertus vonne Beissende Köter! Hinan auffe Traverse über diverse Jakobspäddchen -
mer wollten ja keinen warnen und sind nitt de Heilsarmee; im Gegenteil!
Traverse - datt klingt entspannt und nach Kilometerfresserei -
Analyse: Datt mechanische Ross frisst keinen Hafer - der Hörr zu Ross abber Körner!!! Pfüüüüüt.............




Fein zu erkennen auffe Radarfalle Stotzheim: die blasenden Wangen Derer von dem Brohle - Harvestergemengelage kannten
mers mittelalterlich schliesslich nitt - da wurden die armen Reisigweiber noch verhauen wenns im ritterlichen Wald
gesammelt wurde...heute gilt im Holzklau halt: Go Big or Go Home! Doch, haltet inne! Die vermeintliche Schatzkammer
des Lord of Commerz lag vor Augen....wenig Bewegung inne Burgmauer sichtbar....doch der ritterliche Eid erforder eine gewisse,
sportliche Fairness - *Möge datt Horn Helm Hammerhands erschallen!*




(OK, iss die mobile Variante - die fest verbaute Variante hat mer Wumms!)
Soderle, getz' wird Ernst - zum Burgensturm empfehlen wir auf linkem und rechtem Hörkanal






Erssma den Kontrahenten wuschig machen mit wildem "Counterstrike" alias Hin- und Hergaloppieren vor de Bursch:
















Dem finalen Ansturm - aus Harvesters Spuren beflügelt - sollte keiner Gegenwehr leisten können!
Doch watt war datt?! Während früher (deutlich früher, also vor 5 vor 10!) eine eingeschworene Fangemeinde
die Zinnen besetzte und dem Besucher a) Licht in Form brennender Fackeln, b) Massage in Form von Dreschflegeln
und c) ordentlich Wärme in Form von vorbereitetem Pech und Öl verabreichte - hier garnix!




*Winterpause* auffe Hardtbursch - welch Schmach!Meanwhile musse also nach Fahrplan Burgen
stürmen, ansonsten winkt de lokale Tafel!...Chanson de rien.... Da hilft kein Flennen, hinan
gen die Burgen des Grafen von (vom?) Rohr inne Kerneifel, ein Burgstaat kann schliesslich nitt
auf Tütensuppe fußen! Oder doch nochmal bei Beissels vorbei, sozusagen nur auf 'nen Drink?
Immer auf eine Schwertlänge dran, der Pete.

Hard(t) to say:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardtburg

Pete Scriptum: Onkel Harvi veranstaltet "all you can eat" im Hardtwald, aber Sturmschäden geschuldet
kann der wohl nitt anders.... Schützengrabentrails wieder auf "Go!"


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Februar 2017)

Ross und Reiter, farblich perfekt in purpurnen rot abgestimmt, versuchen in die Eifel einzufallen. Dabei hat der Lurch von der rheinischen Bucht wohl ganz vergessen, dass Sonntag der gemeine eifeler Burgherr in Urlaub ist und seine Gemäuer in weiser Absicht gut verschließt. Dat is aber auch die Taktik des Eifeler Blaublutes: Den Weg schön frei harvesten um dann die einfallenden Lurche mit Fangzäunen abrubt zu stoppen.


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil, Pete !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHand (6. Februar 2017)

Freut mich, dass das Horn ein stetiger Begleiter zu Ross geworden ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> JFFR feat. *BURGENSTURM*... Nachdem 2 bikende Barden aka JMR und Schraeg schon ordentlich in Vorleistung gebiked sind
> herrscht im kleinen, feinen Fred Handlungsbedarf - Wetter kann da nitt mehr als Ausrede her! also - ticki**tacka**ticki**tacka
> 
> Einst, ja einst, da herrschten im Lande derer von Fünf vor Zehn (iss zwei Stunden vor Derer von Fünf vor Zwölf, erstere somit
> ...




MUUUUHHAAAAAHHAAAAA !

RAPANTE ....RAPANTE LATTN HAAR NAB  

An wen ich bei Rapautn gedacht hab kannst du dir sicher vorstellen


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2017)

Füssig erlaufen, ob der Bikedamens wildem Prostest, offenbart die Urfttalsperre satt Reserve in Sachen Hochwasser....




Wenn der Kurs vonne Forstverwaltung so behalten wird drohen "Direct-Trails" zwischen Ordensburg und Ristorante;
da die Glubscher druff!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kurs vonne Forstverwaltung so behalten wird drohen "Direct-Trails" zwischen Ordensburg und Ristorante;
> da die Glubscher druff



WAH ????


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2017)

Is das der Alt-Grauner Kirchturm vom Urftsee?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2017)

Jau- wir können jetzt auch "Reschenpass" - wär's der Kirchturm von St. Rochus tät sich's Sintflut schimpfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2017)

Dat is dem Eingang (Schiberschacht) zum Kermeterstollen.
Da geht dat Wasser für dat Kraftwerk in Heimbach durch welches auffer anderen Seite vom Beresch steht


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Februar 2017)

Danke Herr Professor Hubert für die excellente schematische Darstellung des Stauseeprinzips!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2017)

Jaja ... in mir steckt schon ein kleiner scheisser Klug


----------



## Pete04 (13. Februar 2017)

Ich werf' dem Hubi bei Gelegenheit - und die kommt oft, auffem Dienstwagen steht ja quasi "täglich Mechernich" - mal ordentliche
Pelikan-Malstifte ein - so'n Hundehaufen von hellblau durchzogen geht ja nur mitte orange Googles zu bekucken!
Mit Missbilligung les' ich zweimal Schieber - wir wollen doch ehrlich bleiben bei de Signatur! Me Burgos es su Burgos, El Pedro


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2017)

So, getz abba! Wenn der Verfasser nitt hoffnungslos innet Hintertreffen gelangen wollte in Sachen Burgenking musste Zählbares her;
Riegel rein, Ross raus! Am P+R Hbf Euskirchen auffen Zossen druff und einen abartig, hinterhältigen Plan inne Tat umgesetzt.....
Ett galt einen an und für sich fabulös ausgeschilderten Burgentrail am Feiertach der Ärzteschaft zu knechten, hinan!
Ein Steckbrief am Dorfeingang -naive Kunst- vermittelte WANTED-Charakter - der Täterkreis war geklärt....









 Burg Niederkastenholz - schicker Kasten! Nettes Schwätzken mittem Chefgärtner;
mittendrin - eh' ich enn mir braten konnte! - quert Weißstorch im Tiefflug unser Haupt. Sehr überrascht, da selten monogam unterwegs...Hinan gen Burg Flamersheim alias Burgo due.....








Prächtig! Durchaus als Oligarchen-Datscha inne Voreifel geeignet; mit Naturteich (die baden ja gerne mit blossem Oberkörpa,
die Oligarchen...) und einem erfreulich fruchtigem Gesindegehäuse:





 Blitzsauber geklärt! Der gesichtete Storch war Hermesbote und hatte Lieferungen unter
de Tragflächen! Ein ausserordentlich fruchtbares Pisonal Flamersheim hat - wahrscheinlich nur 1. Dorfstraßenlampe und damit lange
Dunkelphasen in Herbst und Winter..... Hinfort gen Castello del Schnitzello aka Burg Schweinheim!




Nu, datt war der bisherige Spartaner unter den Schaustücken! Aber für den Kastellaner eher "ne Buurehoff mit ennem Türmche draan!" - eigen auch datt im Wappen "de Leuw" zu finden war wo man da doch mal richtig hätte "die Sau rauslassen können"!
Etwas ernüchtert dämmelte mers über Euskirchens Wegenetz (mein Jott, jefühlte 97% Asphalt wenn mers nitt zwischendurch
mal zwischen 2 Punkten 'ne Gerade zieht...) und dann kam *SIE*!




(unglaublich datt im selben Dorf ein Straßenname mit Schmiss debütierte:




...so watt von gelogen! Wo kommt den wohl der Rheinische Sauerbraten her!)
*Sie *er* nur Rosi Nannte*! Watt für'n Geschoß! Farbe stimmte, grazil im Vorderhuf - damit hätt' ich die Hardtbursch dem Erdboden gleichjemacht - ich paarshippe getzt! Watt wären datt für Bilda gewesen - Zint Määtes auf Extasy!!! 
Doch weiter, de Rosinante war noch in festen Händen, und de Landstraße rief... (mehr hab' ich für DIE Art von Transfer nitt übrisch, da freuste dir ja 'ne Frikadelle annet Knie für jeden Rossschiss / ich hab' Pferde.... vermieden um die Konstellation von 3 "S" rauszuhauen!) damit mal irgendwatt hubbelt!......Impression vom Manni Krug "Auf Achse"......




Monotones Gedämmels gen Bursch Ringsheim...abba je näher mers dem rheinischen "Rind" kam desto mer stanks nach Schwein-
teilweise Pippi inne Augen mit ohne Wind!







Wieder mal ein schicker Schwimmteich im Vorfeld (Schwein stinkt immer noch!) Anzumerken iss: je schicker de Bursch desto ferner
hält man ungebetene Gäst'! "Privat" iss da noch nett - nix toppt unseren Bauernköter im Armutsbachtal mit 14 Meter Kette die
so gerade den kompletten Radwegbereich abdeckte (also eigentlich toppt nix der Buuretölpel, datt Tier konnt nix für den jewünschte
Bespassung...) - i.d.Regel hohe Hecken und Zäune fragt man sich wie de Konkurrenz so supi Pics hinkriegen kann (abber wahrscheinlich
iss der Hubi mitte halbe Grafenschaft per Nabelschnürchen "Ziemlich beste Freunde" - also Avante Gallopi!)...
Schöne Wegesimpressionen....




Orbach bei Ringsheim - Dschungelimpressionen... wilder Ritt gen Obere Bursch Kuchenheim....







...hatten da auch angeblich 'ne Motte - aber singulär wird die der benachbarten Tuchfabrik (Ausstellung LVR, unbedingt empfehlenswert!)
nitt gefährlich geworden sein! Warum iss hier wenigstens mal der gemeine Burgenlurch wenigstens halbhäutig sichtbar?
De Frouw hat sich beim Platzieren vom Trockner de Pfote touchiert; Hand sieht aus wie Berlina und iss nitt bike- und fototauglich...
Camgirl mir fehlen tut! Untere Bursch Kuchenheim....




Isch sach nur: HECKENFAKTOR! Sporen raus und gen Weidesheim, de Kleebursch wartet...




...hier reicht's wieder mal gerade für den Hintereingang, gefunden über ein mannig gespanntes Brett über den tosenden Bach!
Da kommt Bursch Kleinbüllesheim schon waidlich fetter daher:








Auch hier recht früh: "Du kommst hier nitt rein!" Schad', schad'! Dabei haben die doch so schön rautierte Seiteneingänge.....
Ab die Zügel gen Bursch Großbüllesheim...




...auch hier ein Ranzer vom Pisonal - jelobt sei watt hart macht! Offiziell wollte mich die Routing-Fee durch Privateigentum schicken,
machen mers ja so nitt! Daran will ich nitt messen mich, weiter geht's gen Lessenich!




Hier mal vorsichthalber per "Spycam" über die Noppen gehalten; Bedarf an Angepupse war gedeckt....
Die iss abber auch schick in altherrlich altrosa! Mit Schwimmteich, mit Schilf, mit separater Zufahrt!
Getzt kommt mers ja quasi auf den Geschmack - keine Bursch isch kaufen tät ohne Teich!
Inne Traverse gehn Burgenfinale eine blitzsaubere Fakebursch sich anbot:




Der ehemalige Schlachthof Euskirchen - kommt daher wie Hogwards bei Harry Potter und war (Veterinärin an meiner Seite)
einer der letzten Pferdeschlachthöfe im Kreis weil entsprechend ausgestattet - Momentaufnahme: de letzte pünktliche Lokomotive
im Kreis Euskirchen:




Die hat mers "kaltgestellt" damit die teuren Bombardier-Triebzüge nitt so peinlich da stehen....weiter, hinan gen Veynau,
dem letzten gelisteten Burgengetümmel inne Region Euskirchen und Umgebung....




Heilijer Bimbam! Ett waren ja nach Statistik 3% ohne Asphalt - abber die jebotene Gemengelage
hinter Wisskirchen toppte alles! 1/3 Pferdeschiss, halbierte Feldbrantsteine und andere Hinterlassenschaften
"minderten" den Mehrwert vonne Restpace doch satt - Trost war die vorhanden Spur vom Collega/Collegasina
auffem Trail - eine/r hatte hier schomma datt Zahnwerk zusammengebissen...
Wenn nich wer wenn nicht ich tobt da doch mit Freuden hinterher!
Fazit:




Bursch Veynau erreicht - die Hardtbursch war bereits spektakulär geschlagen - und die Bissigkeit vonne Burgenbürger
verlangt auch hier nach Distanz. Im Fokus: Wind war garnitt - datt sorgt bei Radfahrern im Nebenland schonmal für
Hysterieattacken (siehe auch: Gazellen/Oranjesymptom: du packst annen Fahradlenker und schon iss Gegenwind;
Gerüchten zufolge isset auch bei PKW's gepaart mit orangem Nummernschild so - kann der Verfasser abber nitt
belegen - ich erobere Holland mit eigenem Material!)....
Stay tuned - Plan B iss immer Alternative - der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2017)

Wie ar das noch ? "So früh inne Saison so viel Pulver verschossen"   

Sachma: ist Kalli gestorben ? Dat roch vielleicht nach Frittenfett an deinem Ofen da die Tage


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich mir fallen da noch 2 in Wurfweite zu dem weißen Kreutz ein...


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich mir fallen da noch 2 in Wurfweite zu dem weißen Kreutz ein...


Fakten, Fakten, Fakten mach ich mal den Markwort: Namens auffen Tisch!


schraeg schrieb:


> Wie ar das noch ? "So früh inne Saison so viel Pulver verschossen"
> 
> Sachma: ist Kalli gestorben ? Dat roch vielleicht nach Frittenfett an deinem Ofen da die Tage


Der mit "Rinderherde an Pommes"?! - datt wüsste ich, dann hätten se ob der Aufgabe 3 Trage "Lieferstopp" verhängt
und den Gaszähler wassergekühlt...


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten mach ich mal den Markwort: Namens auffen Tisch!



1 Ort Erft aufwärts  eine liegt direkt an der Erft... Die andere im 2. Ortsteil....  mit Wassergraben Drumm herum und im Frühjahr wird dort kräftig theatert.... wollen es den spionierenden doch nicht zu leicht machen


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

Whsm?!Wie-wo-watt?Bei Familie Beissel bin ich ja noch stimmberechtigt, datt sollte die Theaterbande klären...abber 1 Ort weiter de Erft?!
Für de Naddel )) im Heuhaufen schmeiss ich mal den Flux-Kompensator in Kucki-Earth an....
...und erklär einer so 'nem komplexen Programm mal "ein Ort weiter"!

...Deeskalation bitte beim "Hauswirtschaftlichen Ausbildungszentrum am Hardtberg";
wird nach Luftsondierung nitt gestürmt.......auf Defcon 3 runterfahren.....

Ah! Die "Bursch mit K!" - dann kann ett Hammerwerk ebenfalls normal Frühstück machen,
ich stürme da nitt mit meinem Kunststoffdolch gegen Mutanten vonne IG-Metall!
Stelle dich niemals zwischen einen Metaller und sein Frühstücksbrötsken....

...lustiger Verlauf der Burgenhatz, mer sondieren weiter! Ein Schlossstädter 
(geil, wieder 3 "s") datt gelbe Trikot innehat, aber datt Hecheln der "Dämmelfürsten"
meinen Nacken schon wärmt! Castle on, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasLangeElend (16. Februar 2017)

Pete, Du hast auf Deiner Runde aber grob fahrläsig den Schlenker über Burg Odendorf ausgelassen, ein verschenkter Punkt!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

...der Schlendrian wird den Lurch ein mächtig Essen kosten - DANKE für den Tip! Watt mers abber inne Wälder nitt
kennen iss die latente Auswirkung von Schweinepupse auf die menschlichen Hirnlappen - da wirste ja blind im Kopp!
Im "hinter der Ville" erreichen uns davon ja nur "nasale Andeutungen"!
Wenn die Gluppscher so tränen kann auch mal so'n burgbehafteter Weiler untergehn....


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2017)

Welch ungeschliffener Rohdiamant! Basierend auffe Ärzte-These datt Männer Schweine sind hat hier 'ne Rotte Ferkel
mächtig viel Spaß....datt nenn ich mal 'ne SAU-Tour!
...ich würd' allein schon beim Versuch ett heimische Grundstück so paniert zu betreten erschossen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2017)

Endgeil  sowas muss ich hier auch mal suchen gehen


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2017)

Fazit eines sportlichen Ausfluges des Verfassers - reusper; die Kontrahenten haben sich sportlich verhalten!
...der Mensch iss abber ein schwächlich Wesen, vielleicht gallt ett in den finstren Tiefen des Montafons zu punkten?
Hinan!Ein waidlich Rund an großen Gipfeln ett um die Silvretta gab....





...jedoch, in so 'nemm Sacktal führt keine Strada del Skonto alias Mautstraße lang...hier tat grundverlässliche Recherche
oldscholl Not!...die alte "Wickie-Methode"










Taktische Kriegführung iss kein einfach' Brot, immerhin hiessen de Rheinischen Ansätze:
-Links eröm, rechs eröm, övver Diesch und Bänk unn Stöhl
-einfach mitte Kurkarte durch ett Hauptportal
-Plan C: einfach Kakao mit Rum 5 Euro 10 Cent!
Wobei - ett gab' ja noch kein Ziel! Also erss mal de Körners aufgefüllt - ett konsumiert der Olligarsch
bei Gulaschsüppchen auffem (Terasse? Stuhl?) Poppes.... So gestärkt fiel' dem Schreiberling glatt
the-most-fav-of-Burgens innen Focus:




Woah! Datt *Auge Saurons* alias Madrisa (2.770m) im Hochtal, Augen auf beim Burgenlauf.... last Check-In....




Erst mal googeln vor wes' Burg mers da steht....beim Sturm Gescheiterte sahen mers genug! (Auszug aussem Treppenhaus
vonne Vermierters...) Ett ruht' im Hausflur, ohne Wamms, die beim Sturm gegang'ne Gams....




So unnütz' gegangen, DIE hätt' ich doch brauchen können mit bergisch' Erfahrung! Statt dessen; Abteilung
Versuch' macht kluch - The Ride of the Greenhorn-Surfer aka 1.000 Zahnstocher ziehen westwärts.....




Verkackt! Ohne Leitgams, ohne Hobbits, ohne Krug zum Grünen Drachen - kann der Pete datt Ding nitt machen!
Und bitte ausse Abteilung Fairplay: da waren ja im Ansatz noch nich` mal zwei Reifen beteiligt... Dank trotzdem
anne geschätzte Fotofee!




Die hat datt gebührlich Maß die imperialen Auswüchse des Federkielschwinger zu tolerieren
und auch "La Toleranza"! Ab getzt wieder Fedehandschuh' druff, die letzten Nubbels brennen, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (1. März 2017)

5,10 € für einen warmen Lumumba im Gasthaus zum tänzelnden Pony in Bree?!?  Da wird man ja von Gerstenmann Butterblume ganz schön abgezockt. Hinz oder Kunz hätte dir besser ein Bier gebracht, als so ne süße Brause. Dann hätt dat auch mit der Abfahrt geklappt.


----------



## MrHand (13. März 2017)

Mahlzeit! Zwar nicht bei Euch in der Gegend und weder burgig noch bergig, aber zum Thema Hobbit ein paar Impressionen von Samstag aus dem Auenland ein paar Liter weiter den Rhein hoch:





Der Rhein, so klein - der Finger leider nicht...





Ein Tunnel aus Bäumen auf dem Deich















Sehr außergewöhnliche Gegend mit außergewöhnlich großen Misteln...





Da ist der große Rhein wieder





...mit herauswachsenden Bäumen...





Da erfreut sich der doch sehr erwachsene Schmarotzer





Widerwärtige, unbefahrene und viel zu lange Schotterpiste unterhalb weiterer Misteln





Ein wunderschöner Single zwischen Altrhein und Aue





Stetiges Überschwemmungsgebiet










Sogar was zu lernen gabs...





Kopfweiden

Der ganze Bärlauch war nur irgendwie sehr fotoscheu, er hat es durch technische Bedienfehler leider nicht auf eine Ablichtung geschafft...
Ein wirklich wunderschönes und unberührtes Gebiet, das - wie ich hörte - in der Diskussion stand / steht durch Fracking gemolken zu werden. Alleine der Gedanke ist ein Hohn...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2017)

Interessante Bäumen 



jmr-biking schrieb:


> 5,10 € für einen warmen Lumumba im Gasthaus zum tänzelnden Pony in Bree?!?  Da wird man ja von Gerstenmann Butterblume ganz schön abgezockt. Hinz oder Kunz hätte dir besser ein Bier gebracht, als so ne süße Brause. Dann hätt dat auch mit der Abfahrt geklappt.



Solche Preise waren 2005 in Serfaus schon aktuell  4xLumumba 21,- bitteschön


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2017)

Feine Pics, Alan! Jetzt noch morgendliche Zuppa di Nebel und Mordor liegt am Altrhein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2017)

*Wissen macht AHRgh*! Die anfällige Leitpratze vonne Guten war wieder auf Normalmaß "zurückgeschwollen" ...die Boxenfee 
gab' grünet Licht für Exkursionen im Nahbereich; bei all dem Gezirpe in Busch und Wald also Grobvisier auf's wochentags
smoothie Ahrtal...Eindämmeln directamente spaßlos von Altenburg (am Lehrerparkplatz de Lücke geklaut!) genan Steinerberg...
Wegbegleitend wurde -echt liebgewonnen, ick will ett nitt missen! - eine höhenmetergekoppelter Singsang feilgeboten 
(andere haben MP3 im Ohr, für mich wird alles hausgemacht!) über dett Verhältnis von Steigung zu Oberschenkelmuskulatur und kontrahär fehlendem Wumms... JEDOCH: bietet ett doch die Chance schön beisammen zu bleiben; wenn der Peak im Ohr leiser
wird iss mers zu weit vorgeprescht....abber; Augen auf auch beim Berschnauf! Die Spankflats auffe Beifahrerseite hatten datt
Motto vonne "Loose Riders" wohl falsch interpretiert....




Ein zum Mindestlohn arbeitender Handschuhavatar zeigt de Schwachstelle! Da war beim letzten Pedalservice wohl kein LOT an den 
Start gekommen - vermutlich vor der Weihnachtsgans hatte der Verfasser nitt genügend NM am Pedal....Schraube wiedergefunden
und händisch fixiert...aber einmal kann auch zweimal....




Lost Rider! Da wurd' Papi abba muffig! Datt ganze Gedämmel huh für runter "Tanz anne Stange"?!
Also bestmöglicher Kompromiss: durch verkannteten Schlitzschrauber dem Pedal mal neu definiert wo Heimat iss....
Im Libanon wär folgende Landschaft Minengebiet, kuckst Du!




...bei "uns" Zeichen für "Sau wohl!" Zenit vom Witz war ein gerüttet Verkehrsschild (urteutonische Lösung!)
mitten im Anger "Wildacker bitte nicht betreten!"...ohne Haxenbruch kaum denkbar...
Sonne setzte sich nun fein durch, Einkehr beim Steinerberghaus bot Möglichkeit dett Schräubsken am Pedal
Mores zu lehren; Voraussetzungen für feinstes Hinab nunmehr erfüllt.
Inne Glubbscher: Onkel Tom's Hütte alias *Le Jardin secrete du Monsieur Schröck*...




*Heim feinster Wurzelgemüse an Preziosen von Schiefer, gerahmt in Moose und Blattwerk....*_
mögen die Spiele beginnen! _Vorher - JEDOCH - die vonne Berufsgenossenschaft geforderte Ermahnung:
Diese Streckenpassage iss für Jugendliche unter 16 Jahre oder so Gefühlte nitt vereinbar! *Ä Tännchen please!*




Also; obacht vor dem Geläuf, Reschpekt vor dem Hörrn ecetera, ecetera, pp.
Maria, breit datt Flowpitt aus! Rheinisch-katholisch berschnapp...












Bübchen blau, Ladies eher rosé....




...da hatter widda Spaß!








Erfolgreiche Körpatäuschung vom Bikebarden ummet Camgirl in Verlegenheit zu bringen - gelungen!
Wir bargen Sie bei Sonnenschein - zu lindern hurtig Ihre Pein! Allet Quatsch, Madame blieb standfest 
und der Lurch kriegte de Kamera innen Nacken, recht so!
Achtung, jetzt wird's politisch: De hier praktizierte "*Kanzlerinnen-Raute" in Krüppeleiche*....




...oft kopiert, niemals erreicht - fokussiert den eher unentschlossenen Biker! 
Der kommt zwar im "Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten" klar (Watt ein KALAUER! Rautenbilderrahmenkalauer...),
iss aber bei mehr als 3 Lines Fallobst! As time goes bye the Bundle has fun....








Ticki, tacka, ticki, tacka......




Fade out lines....




Gestanden...




Ordentlich sortiert gibt's vom Steinerberghaus round about 4,5 Km DH, Beilagensalat folgt:







...im Pic due gibt die Cam halt leider nicht den mäandernden Pfad wieder - das Teil ist recht neu
und erheiternd im Verlauf! Unterhalb des besagten "Monsieur Schröck" spriesst die Natur,
namentlich de vonne Großelters so betitelten "Hühnchen & Hähnchen"....




Die wachsen grad' aber mal anne Diretissima vom Bersch napp, also keinesfalls am Chickenway;
wir fordern: Neuorientierung bei de Gewächse! Nächster Fokus:




Burg Are vom Gegenhang - klar, da hatte der Schreiberling weiche Füße, de Regierung tat abber durchaus zielstrebig
kund datt weiteres Hinanrennen heute nich' die Liga ziert! A-di-heu, Burg Are, Kreuzberg, Saffenbude unn Konsorten -
Statistik muss weichen, an Freud' soll's doch reichen! Im Abgang mild...




ging's durch hohle Gassen den 6er runter gen Kläranlage - damit allet jeklärt! Stay tuned, der Pete!
...keine Ärzte getroffen im Schattenhang mittwochs...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2017)

Ahr is auch zu lieblich bei dem Wettah


----------



## Pete04 (17. März 2017)

Wort, Hubert, Wort! Erst recht auffe sogenannten Schattenseite iss wochentags Testosteron möglich....


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2017)

So, die 2017er SAU iss Geschichte und geschossen, jetzt müssen Alternativen her! Compagneros und Compasienen,
JFFR proudly presents: Die *LAMM-Tour*! (aka *L*aktosearme*A*nfänger*M*inderwertiger*M*uskelmasse....)
Dazu wurd sich schomma vor der Bikemesse in Riva satt inne Asservatenkammer bedient!







...voll lammfromm! Trägt ein wenig auf, hat aber Kuschelfaktor und erinnert anne Zeiten wo mers noch Matte getragen hat...
näh, hinwech - für de anstehende Exkursion bei 16° C soll datt Schaf tragen wen's will! Dämmeltritt gen wohlbekanntem
Ristorante...die Gute beisst sich hoch!







...für den keinesfalls zu vergessenden Löwenburger Hof; quasi ett Pendant zum Steinerberghaus rechtsrheinisch...
Die kleinen "Trailshaper" sind auch schon wieder unterwegs....




...und räumen der Kohorte dett Terrain gen Statione uno....












*Löwenburg *mit ordentlich Blick aufs Drachenfelser Ländchen und bronciertem Blueprint...stets e Leckertje: der Abstieg.....




Hat der Camboy wohl zuviel auffe Waden gestarrt und dabei de Frouw rasiert! Diletantissmus darf nitt sterben!
Gen Rhöndorf - abba Logo! - Tretschcreekvalley...









 Wochentags: DER Trail-to-be! Wochenends: Sockenschuss!
Die ersten Frühjahrswinde hatten die Buchenpace fein bereinigt, daher bis anne "Northshoreelemente" feinstet Geläuf.
Eindruck vom Wegesrand:




Augenscheinlich wussten schon früher kleinwüchsige Rhöndorfer kraftlosen Jungfrauen über de Chaussee zu helfen!
Und - unterhalb vom Drachenfels - endlich, ja endlich mal widder inne Kerndisziplin der JFFR vorgestossen - 




Verkackt im Trail! Ilex iss unser bester Freund!!! ...die Gute entbrannte durch Traubenzucker quasi zur Brennstoffzelle...





 Statione due: Burgensturm vom Bikerwurm - *Hirschburg* gehört Vodaphone als Seminarstätte unn iss somit Sperrgebiet - für'n Blick über'n Zaun stehn mer abber parat. Die Bessere Hälfte pedalierte immer
noch famos, datt wollte genutzt werden....Nur noch ein winziges Stückchen!




Yeeehaaa! Da freuter sich, der kleine Lurch alias Pete the Sheep! Hatter doch glatt geTripled!!! *Drachenburg* accomplished;
den Blick nochmal über die Heimatscholle schweifen lassen....




...und durch Tälchen wo's am WE konfliktet höflichst grüssend zum Shuttle zurück - perfekt!
Mann, Mann, Mann - wenn ich mir des Bikers Rheinische Kalkwade so weisslich ankuck' wird mal wieder Zeit für mehr Draussen....
*P*eilt *O*lle *C*astles, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2017)

Gelten eigentlich nur erkennbare Burgen? Sonst hättest du eine quasi einfach links liegen lassen auf der Runde...


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2017)

Die Burg mit W?! ...erzeugt hier auch Disko mitte Gattin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (29. März 2017)

Ja genau diese... Leider dem Steinbruchbetrieb zum Opfer gefallen, der dem Gipfel 30-40 Meter an Höhe gekostet hat.


----------



## DasLangeElend (29. März 2017)

Burgruine Reitersdorf? Direkt unten in Röhndorf, kein großer Aufwand zusätzlich. 
Burgruine Rosenau? OK, das wäre ein kleiner Umweg gewesen.
Aber so hat er ja noch ne Ausrede nochmal vorbeizuschauen.


----------



## Pete04 (29. März 2017)

Da bin ich ja naiv durchjepflücht wie Bilbo aus dem Auenland! Nächste Exkursion wird widder von haptisch Kartenmaterial begleitet,
wenn die burgensammelnden Compagneros aufschrecken zählt jeder Zehnthof!


----------



## jmr-biking (30. März 2017)

@Pete04 : Ey, nix gegen die Laktosearmen!!! Sonst werde ich mal ganz schön intollerant! 

@delphi1507 : Also ein paar Steinmauerreste, die auf eine Burg deuten, sollten schon zu sehen sein. Verschwundene Burgen gibt`s bei mir hier quasi in jedem zweiten Dorf. Ich pack mir mal 2,3 altertümliche Steine für den Fall der Fälle in den Rucksack.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. März 2017)

Das Jahr ist gerade mal viertel rum und schon wir angefangen mit der Futtelei


----------



## delphi1507 (30. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Pete04 : Ey, nix gegen die Laktosearmen!!! Sonst werde ich mal ganz schön intollerant!
> 
> @delphi1507 : Also ein paar Steinmauerreste, die auf eine Burg deuten, sollten schon zu sehen sein. Verschwundene Burgen gibt`s bei mir hier quasi in jedem zweiten Dorf. Ich pack mir mal 2,3 altertümliche Steine für den Fall der Fälle in den Rucksack.


Deswegen fragte ich ja... Weil es durchaus einiges an verschwundenem gibt


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2017)

Also - sobald nachweislich* Y-Tong* abgelichtet wird bin ich für Auskitzelei durch die 2 anderen Kumpels mit Klobürste!
Beschiss am Bau iss datt eine, selbiges am Bikekumpel No-Go!

P.S. (Pfäkal-Scriptum...) DEREN eigener Klobürste damit klar wird datt Beschiss wortwörtlich "beschissen" endet!*§§§*


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> @Pete04 : Ey, nix gegen die Laktosearmen!!! Sonst werde ich mal ganz schön intollerant!
> 
> @delphi1507 : Also ein paar Steinmauerreste, die auf eine Burg deuten, sollten schon zu sehen sein. Verschwundene Burgen gibt`s bei mir hier quasi in jedem zweiten Dorf. Ich pack mir mal 2,3 altertümliche Steine für den Fall der Fälle in den Rucksack.


Supaidee! Wenn mers jetzt jeder 'ne "Burg-to-Bau" im Säckel tragen simmers im Herbst auffe Konditionsstufe "HULK"!
Dann suchen mers uns im WP abber 'nen Sauron!


----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2017)

Villetrails geben ein "GO"! Diverse Nesselsorten reichen wieder bis annet Tretlager und geben quasi ein Cuve (Achtung, Uwe!)
an Bissigkeiten frei - von daher: Kette rechts! Pingsdorfer See ostwärts iss Harvesterland, be prepaired....Ride on, der Pete,
feines Freitagsabendssorbet erdämmelt!


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

Mann, Mann, Mann! Der Hubi zimmert mit DIMB-Zertifikat ganze Gruppen durche Eifel, der Trecki will direkt 2 Tage zur Nacht machen
unn Malario fährt unter 400 KM am Stück nimmer raus! Wer da auch nur inne Sichtweite vonne Schlusslichter vom Roadtrain bleiben
will muss also regelmässig gelüftet werden.... Planung Richtung Hunsrück sollte wettertechnisch höchste Gehalt versprechen...
zielorientierte Ernährung anne Tank&Rast Mosel:





*Eier*! Kannste im Bikepark nitt genug haben - Eier gehn immer!...im Gegensatz zu Gulaschzuppa, welche - einmal im Magen
ins Schwappen geraten - dir durchaus alternative Auswege aussem Anlieger bescheren kann....
Angekommen im Bikepark Stromberg war mers nitt alleine - Saisoneröffnung! Nix für Leute mit Sozialphobie......




Minschemasse! Canyon, Specialized und Co. waren da, die Flowtrail-Crew hatte Grill, Gebäck und Flüssigkeiten am Start
zum Fair-Trade-Preis; konnt' keiner meckern, beste Stimmung....




Trails in ordentlichem Zustand, die Sprünge ordentlich in den Frühling gebracht - die armdicken Buchenwurzeln 
sind allerdings jedem Cane-Creek-Double-Barrel-Fetischisten ein Fest! (...gehören allerdings so inne Landschaft
und somit nix zu meckern!).... Lieblingsstelle: Wupps mit Landung inne Schräge, da muttu Mütchen dran kühlen....




...und da sich soviel die Tage um SAU & Co. bewegt hat bewegten mers auffem Parkplatz auch noch eine.....




...und zwar mausetot, quasi Sau-inne-Box! Vonne Ältesten per Rosenschere zerlegt eek wechselte
datt gute Stück vom Raum Frankfurt heim anne heimische Herdplatte! Gehaltvoller kann so'n Biketach doch nitt ausgehen.....
Stay tuned, der Pete, Rotkohl googelnd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (2. April 2017)

War bei dem Gedränge vor dem Würstchenbrater wenigstens mehr Platz auf dem wilden Honk? Ich werde da dieses Jahr auch mal abfahren. Montags morgens um 9 Uhr am besten. Da is alles auf Arbeit oder drückt die Schulbank. Perfect Conditions! 
Wildschweinbraten mit Rotkohl und Klößen.  Sabber....


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

Hach, der Rotkohlduft zieht durche ganze Wohnung! Nä, mer macht doch Bikecompagneros keine lange Nase!
@jmr-biking : Neien, Jürgen, alles Bestens! Auffem Trail allet tacko, nur inne Beschleunigung vorm Traileinstieg
dämmelten einige los als ging's um Leben und Tod....einen etwas "kräftigeren" jungen Hörrn konnt' ich noch nach Nosie
auffe Schotterpiste vor seinem einschlagenden DH-Rahmen retten - alles für den Dackel, alles für den Club!


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> War bei dem Gedränge vor dem Würstchenbrater wenigstens mehr Platz auf dem wilden Honk? Ich werde da dieses Jahr auch mal abfahren. Montags morgens um 9 Uhr am besten. Da is alles auf Arbeit oder drückt die Schulbank. Perfect Conditions!
> Wildschweinbraten mit Rotkohl und Klößen.  Sabber....


Pass mir auf die Frisöre auf! Auf Kontra gebürstet sinn die selbst mit Nagelschere noch 'ne Zunft!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

JFFR goes Ligure....um 3 Uhr nächtens ausse Hütte katapultiert - andere singen hier "No Stop till Brooklyn" - gings erst mal fluffig
inne Vollsperrung für brennenden Papier-LKW bis Meckenheim...




...da waren 2,5 Stunden Vollsperrung am Gotthard doch nur logische Konsequenz! Aber im Gegensatz zum Heumarer Dreieck
hat's da wenigstens Landschaft und wurd' nitt kurzweilig...Ab durche Röhre und weiter! Dependenza: Ein Römertempel!




...die Kurze hatte Kraft inne Beine, im Vorfeld war nur ein gußeisener Kettenhalter Geschichte....




...als beim "Drüberklettern" auch noch der 2. den Geist aufgab! Wir können "HULK"! Die Jugend direkt innet Herz vom Imperium,
stylisch, trendisch, kuckst Du!




Viel erlebt, daher die Ollen gleich hinterher....








NatoBase und Co. hatte Finale Freeride innet Brevier geschustern; Bikeguide Dennis machte nenn' Riesenjob
und jagte von Familisch bis Freerider alles in einem Compound runter - Hut ab dafür und Chapeau!
Mittagspause - nix Canasta!




...schaufeln Biker meistens Pasta! Lecka, Lecka, kombiniert mit Süss und Coffeine ein Must-Have...
Wir halten fest:
-datt Tourengedöns: wellstyled, bestens verschieden Level unter einen Hut jetütet!
-datt Ensemble: tolerant, weltverbunden, sogar Österreichern daumen:) wurde geholfen!
-ett Selbstverständnis. (Punkt aka dot.com) - hier hat der Guide einen neuen Skill verabreicht bekommen....
Alva aka 1001-lose-Teile (nix Lose-Riders, hier nix missinterpretieren!)




Eine verbogene Manitou-Mattoc, gepaart mit einem in jeder Richtung folgendwilligem Hinterrad,
loser Bremsscheibe und - hach, mer wollens doch nitt innet Detail gehen! - aber dabei gepaart
mit sauschnellem Skill war Guide Dennis auch neu! Tolleriert, Repariert, Abkaschiert!
To be continued, der Pete....


----------



## jmr-biking (11. April 2017)

Kaum in Finale und schon wird rum randaliert!  Überzählige Kräfte sollte man lieber in Höhenmeter investieren, bergauf versteht sich. Is auf Dauer besser für de Umwelt. Die Natobase hat auch schon bessere Zeiten erlebt. Bewerbe mich als neuen Oberkommandanten. Als Gehalt bitte ein Freerider als Bonus pro Jahr, dann lass ich auch einen Lift bauen. Make Peace on Trails, Not War!


----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2017)

...und wenn da jetzt die Fragen kommen: Wo sinn denn de Pics von de Trails?! - Kann ich nur sagen: 3 Downhiller vorwech aus Austria,
die Familisch hatte mit Endurohardware und Competition genug de Hände voll um folgen zu dürfen - geiles Terrain, sprengt allet
bisher dagewesene, wir haben aber noch 2 Anläufe um Pics rauszuhauen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Bewerbe mich als neuen Oberkommandanten



Hab zwar nicht gedient aber als Untergefreiter würde ich mich auch noch bei dir bewerben


----------



## jmr-biking (12. April 2017)

Gute Idee! Als Kommandant braucht man viel Ruhe und Schlaf, sonst klappt das mit dem Kommandieren nicht. 



Arbeitendes Fußvolk ist wichtig: 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 Auf nach Finale!


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2017)

Hat mers da noch Töne! Da lässt mers heimig den Kanari am Gardenasystem versorgt und schon sprengt der Mob den Rahmen! Wartet's ab, domani Defender-Tour, mer stehens
tief gestaffelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2017)

Statione due; im Fokus lag der heimische Anbieter "Ride on" mit Abhole auffem nahegelegenen Parcheggio....
Ich sach nur: Augen auf beim Straßenkauf! Ohne Gewähr landet mers da oft mals auf "Des Teufels Alternative"!




So kannste dich auch zum APEn machen! Unser Vorstoss stiess abber auch ins Nix!
Auge isst ja auch mit!




Erstmal die Bikes auffem Defender verstaut stellte man fest datt der Anbieter nitt passte... Der war doch so stylish!
Also "reshuttelt" en directione "Ride On"....




Mer erkennen links im Wappen eine buena Cervesa und fühlten uns auf Anhieb wohl!
Wohlwollend schaut der Vaddi auch auf ett Füllen watt noch nicht ahnte wo er's runterscheuchen wollte....




Nochma inne Erinnerung - da wollt' mers hin!




Der Verfasser schwelgte noch in Vorfreude - da wurd' er directemente vom Shuttlebetreiber geerdet!
DER Anhänger sei auf BigBikes geerdet - datt Arbeitsgerät des Hörrn Pete sei da ausgeschlossen.....







Meine Preciosa musste in den Pukyhalter!!! Skepsis nagte am Haupt!
Jedoch, ett wurde geliefert!
















Kill-Bill-(2)-what a thrill! For what?!









 ..für geiles Geläuf, formidables Hin und Her, Ticki-Tacka vor dem Hörrn alias RollerCoaster, Kill-Bill (1-2), El Ingenieure, Notre Madonna vom spontanen Abgang etc.! Für Belohnung!
Verfasser vor der Qual der Wahl - Name iss Programm!








Droht am Abend Blumenkohl - nimm zum Ausgleich Aperol! Feines Must-Have: Die Jungens vom Shuttle-Service
bringen dich immer ran anne heimische Küche alias Cuchina;




Hier nur der Vorraum vonne Toiletta! Die hatte im Original ein Fenster mit Zugriff aufe Weissweinvorräte;

da muss mers mal über vorgetragene Dünnpfiffgedanken grübeln....




...and it goes like this!


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2017)

Tja, Lümmels, da könnt' ihr posten watt ihr wollt'! 23° sind einfach 'ne Macht! 10 Stunden Fahrt für'n Rückweg
ausse mediteranen Area beinhalten abber ein Ticket ausse Schweiz, wir sind gespannt...


----------



## MrHand (19. April 2017)

23° Lenkwinkel?! Ich hoffe, Dein Stevens kann doch "mehr" ;D
Ja, war ne geile Sause. Man beachte doch den Performance-Test meiner Boxxer und dem High Roller. Das war, wie Malte ja im Vorfeld schon meinte, eine ordentliche Kompression auf der gut abgelichteten Situation...
Ich hoffe mal, dass das @Trueffelschwein demnächst Zeit hat, das Best-Of(f) der 30GB zu lichten


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. April 2017)

NeidNEID*NAAAHAAAAIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDD*!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Tja, Lümmels, da könnt' ihr posten watt ihr wollt'! 23° sind einfach 'ne Macht! 10 Stunden Fahrt für'n Rückweg
> ausse mediteranen Area beinhalten abber ein Ticket ausse Schweiz, wir sind gespannt...



Nette Hupe 
Überleg dir aber nochmal die Befestigung ... denke das tut ganz schön aua wenn du mal abgeworfen wirst.

Ansonsten: 23°C ..... unter die Warmduscher gegangen oder was ?


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2017)

Ick fuhr ja schon kurz, kälter konnt' ich ett nitt kriegen!
Der Hupomat ähnelt sehr dem Klang vonne italienischen Ambulanz; le Resultat: die Pace iss deutlich schneller frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2017)

*Gib mir ein E!* 
Treulich folgend Johannes Psalm 23 inne *bikeorientierten Form*...

De Frouw iss mein Guide,  mir wird an nix mangeln,
Se jagt mich durch grüne Auen unn manchmal auch durch Wasser (aka Furt!),
Se erquicket meine Seele und führet mich auf rechter (Seite der) Straße um seines Namens (meiner Gesundheit) willen.
Und ob ich schon bikte im finstern Tal, fürchte ich kein Unglück; denn Se war bei mir, Ihr Stecken und Stab trösteten mich 
(besser nitt vonne Route abweichen - sonst folscht Trost!)
Du bereitest vor mir einen Werktisch im Angesicht meiner Feinde. 
Du salbest meine Federgabel mit Öl und schenkest mir voll ein (Weiah! Trailverlauf beachten!)
Die Gute und Barmherzigkeit werden mir folgen meine Lebe lang, und ich werde bleiben im Hause der Herrin immerdar 
(Sonst Haue - siehe Stecken vs Stab!)

....musste robustes Mandat her - 
den heissen Atem der Kommerner Köterschar im Nacken musste der Verfasser über sich hinauswachsen;
ein potenter, über alle Maßen robuster Zeitgenosse musste her, tunlichst mit zweit- bis dritter Luft! Absprachen wurden getroffen
mit Vorwahl von Bad Neuenahr, Telexe surrten, Mails wurden verschickt - alles um den EINEN zu finden der des Köters angerührten
Spinat mit ordentlich Blubb versehen konnte (siehe BVB vs Bayern, höhö!)...der Suche galt faktisch einem Hattori-Hanso-Schwert
in Bikegestalt..... Bühne auf für dett nächste Chapter (~Tschäppter) im Burgensturmszenario:




...nach einem Dropkick aussem Shuttle blickte *Burg Blankenheim* über die Noppe - heute Jugendherberge über de Siedlung trohnend
macht 'se sich immer noch schick im Stadtpanorama; Tiergartentunnel iss ein weiterer Grund der Stätte mal Besuch abzustatten.
Jetzt DH Richtung der in einem gefassten Becken in Blankenheim entspringenden Ahr hinan zum "_Finger Gottes_"! Kein Stinkefinger,
oh Lesender, sonder der kümmerliche Rest der Burgruine Dollendorf, ruinös im Ortsteil Schloßthal gelegen....




Da isser, sogar de Fingernägel lackiert! Seitenhiebe sollte mers hier durchaus mal lustern.....über de Tempos hinaus bitte!!!







...ungeschlagen im Tal: de "BärlauchArena" - selten ausverkauft mit Erntehelferin im Hintergrund riecht's hier lecka wie beim Italiener;
paar Tage später iss the italian Feeling aber wieder Geschichte....
Dorsel - keine Option - iss nur ein gerüttet Wehrkirchlein, daher Traverse, jedoch: ein Anstieg hinter Antweiler galt es nuff.... der weit sichtbare Kegel des Aremberg hatt noch Zählbares zu bieten... die Gasse hinan, sacksteil im Normbetrieb, mit meinem veruchten Gefährten ein sowatt von Klacks!











Burgruine Aremberg - bei der Auffahrt geschweige denn DH haut's dir die Kronen ausse Schnute; der Franzos hat dilettantischerweise
die Burgbrunnen durch Fehlsprengung unbrauchbar gemacht und beim Verlassen die Hütte gesprengt - der Aussichtsturm wurd'
aus den Trümmern der Bude gebaut....Gern hätt' mers noch bis nettere Wolkenverhältnisse  gewartet für'n schickes Pic -
aber der heiße Atem der Hunde folscht.... Den Wunsch der Aremberger unterschreiben mers mit Schmackes!!!



 Yeah,Yeah,Yeah!
Sollen sich die fettreichen Stromsnobbs die Flügel auf Ihre Firmenzentralen dübeln, gerne 170 Meter hoch -
hier inne Eifel dezimiert's den Großvogelreichtum beträchtlich weil die bei der Jagd keine Programmierung inne göttliche Vorsehung
auf "Schwert" von oben mitbekommen haben - muttu mal Update machen, lieber Gott!
Hinan - mein wackeret Gefährt zeigt keine Spuren von Schaum vorm Maul und jagt gen Liers - holla, Schwarzer, hier links ab!
Wäre ich nitt bei unterhaltsamer Trailbelltristik über @jmr-biking gestolpert, die Wensburg hätten mers nie gefunden.....













...der Franzos hat 'se woll nitt googeln können, ein Rätsel warum die in Trümmern liegt. Hinan, hinan, Hecheln liegt inne Luft!




Burg Kreuzberg - Nettigkeit endet am Portal da privado....hab' Dich, Kleines!
Bevor getzt der Faden komplett fliegt mal'n Wegweiser...







...de Saffenbursch - benannt nach dem Aggregatzustand vonne analogen Bikers die ordentlich im Safft standen wenn die Hütte
erreicht war - da war mir mein digitaler Wegbegleiter doch 'ne Freude vor dem Hörrn!




Cube HPA Stereo 140 auf Hans Dampf 27,5'....so'n Ding wollt' ich als Fully immer mal ausprobieren nach Erfahrung Hardtail
im Altmühltal - mit Plus-Bereifung (contra Schotter- und Schieferbrösel im Ahrtal the place to be....) brezelte die Miet-Kuh
allet wech watt im Wege stand! Heiliger Nepomuk! (Schutzpatron vonne Brückens, die galt es zu schlagen zwischen analog
und digital...) NIRWANA! 25 Sachen Schnitt und dauernd Pippi inne Augen vom Sog hinter de Kuckers - gen Aremberg
musst ich mich sogar bergauf inne Kurve legen! Da kommt die Rübe ja sachlich garnitt mehr mit! Nach 60 Minutos
schon blickt mers wie Kolumbus über de nächsten Bergrücken und denkt: "fahr ick hier oder nehm' ich die 3 Sattel noch mit?!"
Iss zugegebenermaßen pervertiert - echter Schweiss und einzig anerkennenswert entsteht auf echtem Rahmen - 
daher sagen wir mal wir testen ein Spaßgerät.... Was schmeissen mers ihm vor die Schlappen?













 Schlappen pappen!
Kunterbuntes Geläuf meistert datt Gerät mit ordentlich Fun! Der Hans durfte ordentlich dampfen....
Taktik hoch gen Burg Are, Schulklassen im Geläuf - daher alten Wirtschaftsweg zum früheren Ristorante gewählt...












Bildet auch! Blick nach links: Vorfreude....




Pippifaz! De Konkurrenz hatte Umtriebigkeiten installiert....




1.000 LANZEN NORDWÄRTS! Die Kontrahenten hatten Mordors Heer aktiviert, der Aktivist (nitt der "Blaue Klaus"! aka blaues Pünktchen oberhalb) schummelte sich oberhalb inne Mittagspause hindurch - keine Schnitte, Kumpels! Bei 25 Km/h trifft DICH mein Schotter!
Um das hier zu sehen:




Hier hat Mutti Brombeer dem Jagdmann Dornrösschen vor den Füsse gebaut - der stirbt bei Jagdinstikt
am Blutverlust vor Budenbezug - Chapeau! Möge die Macht mit euch sein, verehrte Collegas!
Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2017)

.... ich Blätter mal nach was in den regeln über "Burgeneroberung per E-Bike" steht. Ich glaube da zhlen die Punkte nur die Hälfte   

Aber haste fein jemacht, sei bedankt für Kurzweil vorm langen Wochenende


----------



## jmr-biking (28. April 2017)

Hoffentlich hast du das elektrifizierte Ding wieder abgegeben. Sonst muss ich nächste Woche mal das Mittelrheintal abradeln. 
​Der Saft im Akku war wohl knapp kalkuliert. Hättest bei mir in Berndorf aber auch Kaffee und Blindstrom  bekommen, wenn du schon mal bei mir in der Nähe warst.


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2017)

@schraeg ...wahrscheinlich wird's durch 500 (so Watt?!) geteilt - aber ett entschädigt für de motorisierte Perversion!
...unterm Strich geht aber datt Anpackgefühl verloren: du dämmelst und kriegst direkt Schubunterstützung - datt taugt für
den feinfiligranen Zirkelkünstler an Ahrgestein nitt im Ansatz! Immerhin sitzt da noch ein (hoffentlich!) denkend Menschlein
hinter de Fahrzentrale und will im Zweifelsfall nitt über den Grad (digital) katapultiert werden!
Wer aber Pace und Strecke machen will darf sich da durchaus mal mit bereichern! Bersch iss kein defizietärer Abbau
vonne Körners mehr sondern lediglich geografische Verwerfung....reduce to the max quasi.

@jmr-biking ...hochnett, bedankt für's angebotene Koffein! Neien, war ein einmaliges Projekt  (Ziel des Projekts iss datt Projekt, höhö!)
...dem suboptimalen Steisssturz (ich nehm' mal 3 "s" - sind grad' im Angebot!) mußte ich doch für de Gute irgendeine sinnvolle Tätigkeit
ausbaldowern - da kam' se mir als Shuttle-, Pic- und LeitFEE gut innet Konzept...
Mit bisken Luft zum Event muss ich gestehen datt ett Stunden dauert datt "Flowgrinsen" ausse Visage zu zimmern,
Therapieversuche im bekannten Autorückspiegel verliefen chancenlos - JEDOCH: Berndorf wäre vermeintlich ein 3/4-Pedalumdrehung
gewesen; den Bremsvorgang hätt' ich vermutlich beim Ausleihen schon "Einloggen" lassen müssen!

WATT gehet, WATT gehet, ich sach's EUCH ganz konkrehet...ohne Sekrehet, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Mai 2017)

Mann, Mann, Mann - die Compagneros sammeln Burgen wie Ölsardinen, da muss Stoff her!
Die Jugend liefert alternativ ordentlich Schnitte nach von Finale Ligure - here quasi to go:

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48069/wo_die_zitronen_bluhn

Ein waidlich gerütteter Cut von diversen Ritten von Nato-Base, El Ingenieure, Roalercoaster und Co. - juten Appetit!
Ein Sternchen für die Cutterin wär recht nett; hat sich wirklich Mühe gemacht - und OutTakes drin belassen!

...und natürlich blühen Zitronen - manchmal iss abber kein Platz!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann - die Compagneros sammeln Burgen wie Ölsardinen, da muss Stoff her!
> Die Jugend liefert alternativ ordentlich Schnitte nach von Finale Ligure - here quasi to go:
> 
> https://videos.mtb-news.de/48069/wo_die_zitronen_bluhn
> ...



Sieht nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## jmr-biking (5. Mai 2017)

Sternchen hamma da gelassen!  Schönes Filmchen. Ihr Erstlingswerk hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Mai 2017)

Mächtig Spass! Und sowatt mitte Jugend machen zu können - von wegen Weitergabe dett Feuers - iss doch schon der schwarze Dan
an sich! Kostspielisch: Trinkfest sinn 'se auch!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2017)

Na, sauber!!!! Da kommt man nichtsahnend von einem Drib aus der Palz und der Pete shared sharp Shicks on The Rocks!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Na, sauber!!!! Da kommt man nichtsahnend von einem Drib aus der Palz und der Pete shared sharp Shicks on The Rocks!


EINER um SIE alle zu knechten! Modernes Ticki-Tacka! Expect the unexpected! Kuck doch mal den aktuellen Contest:
Statt sich Strava-knechten zu lassen werden geografisch bereichernde Ziele anjepeilt - ausse Geschichte lernend tronten da 
Hörrn druff mit Interesse am Soli! JEDOCH: Mit jeder socalled "Burgeroberung" gibst du de Kumpels den Fels latürnich innet
Fahrtengebetbuch - DAS DING wird spannend am Ende wenn ein Jeder des Anderen schon berappte Castles auffem Schirm
hat und da noch mal über Vati-Kind-Urlaub und Huch-bin-ma-crank! die Pace macht! Spass iss anders -
willtu Muskelmasse kriegen muttu über Burgen siegen! Stay tuned - ignore copy & paste, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2017)

Sorry, Pete, hier nix Strive oder Strava, Bikebravo oder Costa Brava  Ehrliche "Dräilz" immer innig und immer!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2017)

Mann, Mann, Mann! (vgl. Scheffer/"Mord mit Aussicht" - Folge egal!) Da hammers einen losgetreten! Der Jürgen aka JMR-Biking
zieht ab wie der Thalys und lässt de Konkurrenz wie Puky aussehen - Zeit, der Abendrunde watt Verve zu verpassen....
Start im wunderbaren Hemmerich (Nitt: Hämmer, Ich? - datt iss how-to für Vollhoncs auf RTL2...).....





*Burg Hemmerich* - 2 Weltkriege überstanden, dann aber quasi versehentlich abgefackelt....
Getz könnten vonne Logistik noch 1-2 Gemäuers herhalten - aber noch so 'nem ätzenden
Bürotach iss die Gier des Waldläufers greater denn je....für datt hier:




Good ol' Merten-Trails mit der zur FunZone umfunktionierten Fliehburg (wird nitt anjerechnet, iss nur'n Haufen Erde...) Grün knallt ordentlich!








Ha, der Zossen wollte sich schon äsend davonschleichen - ein Pfiff vom Hörrn und Gebieter zähmte dett Ross pronto! Weiter gen Walberberg wurd ihm dann auch passend ein
mit Hindernissen gespicktet Stück Pferdebahn DH gegönnt...gen *Rheindorfer Burg*,
nach Burg durch Anbauten zum Kloster ummodelliert, mangels Nachwuchs vonne Padres
Dhöhö..) gesloten und meanwhile Tagungszentrum und Cafe/Ristorante...




Beim Sichten vom Bildmaterial Staunen! Der seltene Rüsselkäfer vonne Roten Liste
direkt auf's Pic durche Hecke! Zufallsfund! Steck bekannterweise seinen Rüssel in jede Trailkarte die er kriegen kann.... Sprung über de Gleise der KVB gen Schwadorf,
dort lauert noch ein wasserumhültet Schätzken....








Wie mers sehen sehen mers nix! Nur datt der Hofhund hier 'ne Muschi iss,
also muss wegen explodierendem Gegrünse datt Netz herhalten:




...*Schallenburg*, wasserumgeben - und leider sehr in Privatbesitz! Da hammers
doch wieder Spaß gehabt im Mertener Wald - die Holzwirte nehmen Trecker statt
Harvi, watt natürlich deutlich tiefere, schlammig famose Furchen inne Wege zimmert.
Schon nach der dritten Senke sah mers aus wie Schwein Schmirolein und lässt
den Alltach hinten liegen - famosa!!! Stay tuned und gönnt euch die Waldwege, Matsche hält die Bikerhaut fein!le Pete, berüsselt....


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2017)

Machst du uBlock Origin für deinen Brauser auf dein Rechengerät, is alles wieder schön nix mit Werbung zuplakatiert.


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2017)

De Kölner Bucht liegt hinten! Also inne Burgenstatistik jedenfalls! Also hinan gehn Hengasch - alias *Burg Hengeberg* zu Heimbach...
Der Verfasser hat sich Upgrade verschafft - die Daltons solltens richten! Also stampa la Rampa....




Joe, William und Jack blieben ja noch dran - aber Averell und der Köter Rantaplan (ausschliesslich Tierbezeichung!) 
waren ja schon futsch vom Peloton! Daher Konsequenz inne Burg: Peloton lichten...*Isch kann so nisch arbeiten!*
Vier Mann gehn rein - einer kommt raus!




Tut weh, abber warum Pfeifen schleifen? FAQ's: Hengebach als Höhenburg (?! ja, da staunste - liegt von sacksteilen Bergen
umgeben im Kessel der Rur, konnte selbst mit geworfenen Trill-Stangen vom Sittich bedroht werden....) gehörte erstnachgewiesen
Godizo von Aspel-Heimbach; mit so 'nem gerütteten Vornamen sprengst du heute jeden Perso...
Mit einem Mix aus Mtb-Routen (Markiert in Grün) und dem Sterblichen-Routenkonzept (Markiert in Rot) ging's über Feld und Scholle,
hier mal Auszug über den kargen Landstrich:




"Erbsen pflasterten seine Weg"...Watt müssen datt für Optimisten sein solcher Erde (gefühlte 90% Steinanteil) eine datt Rurtal
nährende Frucht ranziehen zu können - wir sagen: Kleinbauerntum im Rurtal rockt! 
_
Ett grüsst datt nächste Fort vom Sporn,
der Pete fuhr leider weiter vorn-_




_die Crew, die liess sich nitt lang lumpen -
sie floh' durch Gräser, Farn' und Gumpen!_




Verweigerungshaltung! Die Fuffig hätt' ich doch bergnuff nitt überschritten, auch Überholmanöver sinn Kommunikationssache....
abber ohne Crew bisse ja nix! Also dem Tross' nappi di Tali gen Reservoir Maubach gefolgt und dem kleinen Burgen-1x1 die kleinstmögliche Einheit beigesemmelt....Ride on, der Pete - never change a riding System!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Mai 2017)

Ausgeholt er hat zur grossen Jagd des aufholens ...


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2017)

5.57 Uhr des Muttertagsonntagsmorgens, ALTA!...jawull, die groote Hatz hat begonnen! Dank der zahlreichen Tipps vonne Forenkumpels
sieht der Wohnzimmertisch rein kartentechnisch aus wie Generalstabsfeldtisch inne Ardennenoffensive... Abber fein so, da bleibt der
Keks geschmeidisch; unn Dämmelstrecken optimieren auf haptisch Kartenmaterial hat noch keinem jeschad'!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2017)

Bin isch so traurisch! Der Uploader streikt schon wieder...und dafür hauste dir soviel Zeit unn Liebe ummet Tretlager!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. Mai 2017)

Ei, da simma ja mal gespannt, was da noch kommt, wenn der Upload seinen Tarifvertrag bekommen hat.  Hast es dir wohl Unitymedia verscherzt, oder was?


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2017)

Bin brava Steuer- und Beitragszahler - will aber immer noch nitt! Nu, Video kanner - dann mal ein unter spektakukärem
Aufwand gedrehtes Fliesbildmaterial mit Andeutung wo's hingeht.... Erde dreht sich, manchmal iss oben unten....

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48124/supergravitycup_olpe_steinfeld_alva_geht_steil

Wegen Bluthochdruck musste alle 10 Sekunden der Kameramann getauscht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2017)

Soderle, um nitt dauerhaft als Verwerter modernder Kästen in Verruf zu geraten hier mal in Echt-Zeit; statt bröselndem Gemäuers
ein stattliches Heereslager!




Super-Gravity-Cup startete dieses WE in Olpe...Da simmer dabei, die Jugend nützt dett als Bällchenbad! 
Abseits vom Dieselskandal: Go Big or Go Home! ...Size matters!




Aber der Ami hat ja bisher noch nitt gelogen - fette Vorstellung jedenfalls..Erst mal Umfeldsichtung; 
auf watt lässt sich der Sportler in Olpe ein?! Der Verfasser startet traditionale mit Streckenbegehung -
kuckst du scheinbar kurzfristig entfernte Bärenfalle!




Maria, breit den Mantel aus! Weil der wär' wech, fährst Du darauf! Liebes Orgateam - sowatt gehört direkt inne Giftmülltonne
vom Bikepark wenn ich's nur rieche; unterstelltermassen kein Gimmick auffe regulären Trailstrecke darf ett noch nitt mal ne Wurzel
schmücken bevor ein leicht angesäuselter Spacko auf den doofsten Gedanken ever-have kommt....(Haue mich gerade selber,
hätt' der Schreiberling ja zu Tale befördern können...) Die Tännchen (a-Tännchen-please!) tragen flockig Moose...




herrscht hier des Öft'ren neblig Sose! Genug vonne Outtakes vonne Fahlenscheider Natur, rein inne Pace...
Modus so ungefähr: Startpunkt am Lift, Steinfeld, Rumpelpumel (aka Wuzzelbehandlung), Weggap (aka Gap-o-fanni),
Behandlung von Muttererden, Drop innen Zielbereich, Slopestylepart, Anliegermassacka innet Ziel.
Nu mitt Bilda.. *Steinfeld: *Gewinnenwoller waren mit dem mittleren Zinken und Schmackes drübber bestens bedient,
in der Folge hatte mers mit zwei kraftvollen Sprüngen dett Steinfeld ad akta....




Line-Entscheidungen für de rechts gelegene Brockenfraktion förderten laut hörbare Snakebites und damit Finale Randale!
Durch ein Waldstücksken unscheinbar, aber wurzelgespickt bergnab ging's anne Königsdisziplin: Weg-Gap....





 Gap-o-fanni! Da gab's doch ordentlich Bandbreite vonne Riders....





...de Groote aka Alva - folgend mal Sichtbeweis datt mers "sehenden Auges innet Nix stürzt!"..







...die Zwillinge Mach 2 und Mach 3 - kaum ein Unterschied:







...the Thing we formerly called Alan aka "Schwiegersohnplatzhalter"




...schlichtwech formidabel! Nach einer rudimentären quer-durche-Waldschaft-Pace (eher geeignet der Wildsau den Boden
zu lockern...) ging's in den Waldverlassenden Drop....







...über klassische Bikeparkelemente, einer 3er-Combo-Buckelpiste (Gewinners gingen da in einem Sprung drüber...)




...in den Teilchenbeschleuniger...








*Ein* wackerer Passagier seines Schemels hätte fast noch mitte Rübe die Brücke rasiert...Holy Moly!
Ett Fazit:
Berecht'ger Fruscht durch schleichend' Luft...







So'n Verräter! Alle Vorläufe und Trainigsruns suppafluffig verweigert der Arbeitspartner sein Tun - aber: siehe Bärenfalle! -
Olpe hat gegen Jeden ein Mittel....selbst mit schleichendem Platten hat's für 'nen 6. Platz gerreicht in richtig enger Platzierung
der ersten 6 Ladies... Alan in gelb auf den Vorfahrer im Waldstück auffahrend wurd' durch dessen Sturz im Kurveninnern
fies ausgebremst - statt Fersengeld (aka Topplatzierung) gab's Mittelfeld... 




Die FroeRider: Bombenausrichtungscrew! Erbsensuppe einsfuffig, Brötchen/BockwurstCombo jenauso, allet tiefenentspannt 
bei chilliger Begleitmucke - Ihr habt's druff! Last, but not least:




NEVER EVER ohne Afterparty! Iss ja anglikanisch auch eher "hinten" angesiedelt, Adrenalin muss raus,
und eine ausmüffelnde Charge Sicherheitsbekleidung verleit datt nötige Hors d'oeuvre....
Holla, die Waldfee! der Pete.


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2017)

Respekt vor der Jugend!  Heiß zwar nicht Hans, aber sowat lern ich nimmermehr!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2017)

So kann's nitt weitergehen - die Konkurrenz tüftelt und schläft scheinbar nie...wie also de Gute überzeugen datt nach ihrer 
OP am Bein nix mehr hippt als Biken, auf verträglich HM latürnich?! Antwort hatte die Gute schon parat: Der Hörr wäre 
ja dieser Tage mit E-minenter Unterstützung unterwegs gewesen, datt wäre unter Reha-Aspekt genau datt richtige für
den genesenden Huf der Besseren Hälfte! Punkt! Komma! Dot.com! Anne Art der Aussage erkannte der Verfasser: DA iss nix zu machen!
...Freude und Zerissenheit gaben sich de Klinke inne Hand - wie einerseits die ersehnte Naturdroge bekommen und auffe anderen
Seite den Compagneros ein zweites Mal digitales Fortkommen unter Tränen gestehen?vs.... Ein Kompromiss birgt stets Beschiss;
der E-Boost sollte nur am Berge stattfinden, allet waagerechte sollte bei mit ohne Strom per Zusatzgewicht (Akku et Motore) den
Verstoss strafen - bei der Morgenwaage festgehaltene 76,6 Kg Existenzgewicht war schwerer Rahmen Option gegen Seitenwinde!...
Aus dem Basislager diretissima gen Heppingen....




...fettes Klingelschild übrigens!...um die Landskrone zu knechten; heute besetzt mitte Handwerkskammer und metallverarbeitenden
Betrieben. Fette Prosecco-Atmosphäre - so früh am Morgen doch nitt! 




...für's Brezelfest war'n mers zu früh hochgebrezelt - also Plan B aka MK II on the left side. Ausdrücklich wurden wir zum Serpentinen-
ritt aufgefordert, Bruderpfad iss nie zu schad', huschhusch! Feinstens beschildert...




Schönstes Haus von Heppingen mit der einzig wahren Zahl...




Einmal unter der A61 durch um gen Idienbachtal de Zivilisation mal sich selbst zu überlassen, hinan!







Bei dermassen Buchenbestand ein Tal in Knallgrün - und ordentlich Blätterdach, beim Cityrad hätt' ich die Lampen eingeschaltet...
Idienbach (man plappert immer von "Ägidien" - so plätschert er daher wie Appendix!) zieht sich formidabel, mäandernd hoch
bis zum Grat gen Ramersbach. Hier wurd' der Zossen jedoch retourniert gen Ahrtal - Zeit, dem Steckenbergturm die Zähne zu ziehen....











 ...eher rustikaler Bauart - schätzen mers sehr, den Natursteinverbau - hat die Aussicht datt Handicap der meisten Aussichtürme im Ahrtal;
die Natur ist schlichtwech zu motiviert und blättert oder nadelt de Perspektive zu! Aber in Sachen "Kölner Dom" - selbst frisch aufgestiegen
gen Europa nix zu sehen, ich wollt' noch "Hamburger Michel" mit Edding hinterlassen - tut mers abber nitt! Dann ein waidlich
pfadeln und scouten zum höchsten Burgberg Bad Neuenahrs... El Köbo Grande alias Der Lange Köbes:











Aber so watt von augenscheinlich iss den Machern dieser stahlbetonierten Hasenscharte direkt nachdem der Steinmetz für't Portal
bezahlt war die Kohle ausgegangen! Ich dachte erst noch: ok, da kommt noch Dämmung druff und dann bisschen Fachwerkoptik -
aber dett iss Endzustand! Bad Neuenahr kann Thiange! Die Geschicht' vonne Burg Neuenahr iss eigentlich Urahn aller
Erbstreitigkeiten, hier die Kurzvariante vom Verfasser: Neffen vom Onkel schmeissen die Restbagage aussem Gemäuer,
stellen fette Forderung fürs Verlassen desselbigen und hauen, plündern und morden datt ett sämtliche Jungesellenfeste im Ahrtal
innen Schatten stellt! Erzbischof von Kölle (von hier aus scheinbar zu sehen!) will schlichten, geht inne Buxe.
Erzbischof führt Räumungsklage höchstselbst (aka Cheffe von Ordnungsamt) mit Ahrweiler Bürgerschützen durch und bügelt
den Burschbersch platt datt die Wasserwaage ihr' Freud' dran hat; Auflage: hier nie mehr Campen alias Raubrittertum...
Schicke Hütte übrigens gewesen sie war, kuckst du Wiki:
http://burgrekonstruktion.de/main.php?g2_itemId=5324/
Wehrhafte Bewohner hat's dort trotzdem noch, hier Frouw Hirschkäfer on the road to shopping...




Bedankt dafür! Ein Nachtrag aus dem Bikekontakt mit dem Waldkletterpark Bad Neuenahr - nirgends hängen die Bananen höher!




Angesichts des Ernährungsklassikers meldet sich langsam der Hungerast - wo passt's schon besser als im Kletterwald!
Wegen de spontane Zusage der besseren Hälfte zum Bikedienst wurd' schon de Kamera häusig verschludert da der Schreiberling
durchen heimischen Stall hüpfte wie Jungvieh bei Weidenkontakt im Frühjahr - Fresspaket geschweige Frühstück wurd' gespart....
Im Rund um de Bursch gilt:




Jau, genau - sei ein Fuchs! Ettliche Päddchen führen links und rechts zu gerüttet Frohsinn, der Ahrsteig führt vorbei -
hier iss für jeden watt inne Trailtombola! Hier aus gegebenem Anlass noch ein Papparazzipic vom Abgang Steckenberg!




Well done! Der Tross "summte" bei seichter Unterstützung wieder gen Grat en Directione Ramersbach und damit Aussichten
Richtung Brohltal - Ginster blühte, Mann - watt schön! Ausnahmeerscheinung: Mann wurd' von Frouw' _*mehrfach*_
wegen cleverem Einsatz des Modusschalters (off/eco/tour/sport/turbo) und Windschattenfahren einkassiert -
datt geht so garnich!Nun via Ramersbach (erstes Fahrzeug auffe Mainroad: Audi A8! Ramersbacher müsst' mers sein!)
wieder in den Forst und den Wingsbach anvisiert - mit den dem kleinen, feinen Team üblichen Verkackern!
Verfahren macht ja nur schlauer! Auch schlau machend: der maximale Totempfahl auf den Höhen bei de Florianshütte -




Bis auf "Ruf mich an!!!" alles im Angebot - hier iss Schilderhalter mal Vollzeitstelle...
Wingsbachtal + Hühnerfarm - klingelt da watt? Wer hat eigentlich den Chickenwing
erfunden?! Beweise waren rar, aber nachdem zuvor schon Hunger unser Freund war und folgend wacker KM & HM angegangen
wurden war *DIE* Hütte Programm:







Haste da noch Banane? Der Motor surrt, der Magen knurrt! Der Verfasser hat meanwhile einiges über Damen- und Herrensättel
auf Leihbikes gelernt und wo's kneift und zwickt - ein zünftig Finale er herbeisehnen tut... Jedoch, geschätzte Leserschaft,
an dem Schalter hammer's ja gedreht - Wingsbachtal endet final im "Zehn-Brücken-Trail"! 

Erläuterung zum Bike: 29er Cube Reaction Hybrid HPA 400 2016er - läuft ja laut Presse über "alles drüber"!
Nu, datt gilt für de Federgabel, aber der Hinterbau schlägt - und hier nich nur hardtailtypisch, sondern durch Motor und Akku
unterstützt - noch mit dem Zusatzgewicht vom Kasten Bier in jedwedet Hin"t"erniss haptisch ein!
Gefühlte 6 Kilometer Basaltschotter im Bad Neuenahrer Wald waren Mikrodresche pur - aus therapeuthischen Gründen
hammers die 2x genommen! Ich formulier das mal rein pisönlich, bei 1,82m Körpagröße und 23' Rahmen:
Ein Tapeziertisch! Gefühlt! Datt Oberrohr! Möbelwagen sind stylisch, können bei entsprechender Lackierung sexy sein,
haben Ladevolumen, allet jut! Nach Konsultierung der Heppinger Hausnummer kann ja schomma Schadensanalyse
betrieben werden: Ick sass' 3' Zoll zu hoch (Hochsitz!) und die Beschlappung des Tausendsassas war der Nachfolger
des Racing Ralph - nix für querfeldein... auf den Schotterpaces gaben sich Bike & Biker entsprechend Schwüre inne
Hand und versetzten (nicht zuletzt wegen der unterdimi-180er-Shimano-so-nich-Anker im Lippizanertritt) vortrefflich...




Unscharf - aber dynamisch! Eintritt inne 10 Brücken...




Sardonisch gradaus kann jeder - aber mit soviel sardonischen Lächeln?!
3 von 10 - bittaschön!




Sind aber die langweiligsten, eine formidable Kombo aus 90°-Winkeln ein Teil der Brücken hat - da hängt der Hammer!
Ride on, bleibt draussen zuhause, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2017)

Nachschlach vom Nachtrag:




Die Wilde 13! Da mers weder Adrenalin noch Teufel fürchtet wurd' kurzerhand ein Trimdichpfad (for young-guns: so hiessen die
Trails unter Frank Elstner!) integriert - da passte datt Wegemass und keinen hammers gestört.... Aber die 13. hatte ett in sich,
war doch eher geeignet die vergorenen Öchsle aus des Talgasts müden Rippen zu schütteln - sportlich nitt von Relevanz!
Der Verfasser zweifelt ganz offensichtlich in seinem Tun - abba wenigstens inne Teamkluft! Iss Dich ma' ganz mau zu Mutte,
sei kein Frod und greif zur Kutte!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2017)

Watt issat ? Bike Yoga?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2017)

Fein, Fein - Burgen/Äktschn/Burgen/Äktschn - so kann's weitergehen! Da der nächstgelegene Kastellan nit weiter Burgen stürmelte
schien ein Zeitfensterchen....ab ins Upland umme Jugend anzufeuern! IXS Downhill-Cup Winterberg, laut Webpräsenz:
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/

MORE von allem! Vor allem abber: More Network...




DER Mast iss neu - und schlagartig weiss de Omma in Oranje watt der Enkel auffem Seeding-Run gerissen hat;
Chapeau für de Stadtverwalting von Winterberg - 5.000 saugende Handys auffem Campingarea können nitt irren!
Ein Versuch der Zusammenfassung - Running down that hill...




Die "Schanzer" (kleines BuLiAtribut an feines Team) hauen sich mit Schmackes umme Liftstation, hier gilt's trefflich Schwung zu
nehmen um vor'm Queren der Skipiste 2 Sprünge zu meistern statt inne "Hühneralternative" Sekunden liegen zu lassen.
Fortan ging's in den "Hang der schmutzigen Füsken"! Safety first, der kluge Fuß baut vor...




Klartext meets Kopfsache....




JAU, da iss doch allet jesacht! Aber trotzdem tummeln sich da Frischvatis mit ihren Kids vor de Brust, fällt mich nix mehr zu ein!!!
Professionel abgesichert geht mehr nitt, wenn die Locals dass alles mit Safety-Sergeants absichern müssten sind mers mit "Eintrittsgeldern" auf Championsleagueniveau unterwegs - Klasse, datt die Jungfamilien direkt wieder am Start sind aber bitte
um "Altfamilien" zu werden inne Safety-Zone...Sex sells! Back to stage; im letzten Jahr habbich noch im Endura-gleich-endet-die-Welt-loose-fit-Armor bei Schnee am Probelauf inne Woods abgehangen - am Tage heute: Winterberg meets Serengeti!








Fix & Foggy im Mittelteil - von wegen Sorgen wegen Streckenfeuchte - die Pace war -5 hinter knochentrocken!
Verursachte muntere Schniefanfälle inne Voyeros alias Zuschauerschaft - bei Pic 2 hätt's auch Motocross sein können....
Beim Ausritt aussem Wunderwald - watt für Wunderwetta!




Nich irritiert sein - an Schlüsselstreckenstellen lagerten die Collegas wie Blattläuse am Kirschbaum, mehr Dichte ging nitt...
Getz mer auf Alter-Ego (Dafür gehn' mer ja raus!) De Jugend im hinterhältigen "Baumfeld" - wenn Steine schon sonderlich
Erwähnung finden - das Feld gerockt, vor einer fiesen Wurzel verweigert (Lauthals "gehumpfffft!" bei Sichtkontakt)
hat 'se loggisch direktamente gedämmelt wie keine-Chance-morgen um wieder auf Tourentempo zu kommen...




Le Rusültat Seeding-Run:* NUMERO IV!*




Da darf mers doch mal stolz wie Hulle sein! Und datt bei 4 Lizenzfahrerinnen! Dett Verfasserteam investierte einen neuen *Vorderreifen*
weil mers vor Weinen nitt mer geradeaus schauen konnt' watt im Rennsport so talwärts geschuffelt wird!
Chapeau for the Final! Outtakes vonnem Camp:




*Ronnys Racing*: Fette Kombo für verletzte Collegas worldwide mit Spendenmöglichkeit - heisse Rescue-Kiste!
Uneigennützig für die Kumpels mit Plakat eingetütet zeigt's ganz grosset Bikerkino!!!




_*Die Schlacht der Fünf Heere *_- hier mal eher dünne war ordentlich Publikum am Start und kreuzte die Grillwurst satt;
auffet Treppchen für de Jugend morgen und immer Focus druff - Ride on, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2017)

TREPPCHEN! *Ick werd' bikekloppt*! FEUAWERSCH!!! *Die Jugend rockt datt internationale Startfeld....*




*3. Platz Open Women - da rubbelt die Katz' am Borsigplatz!* 
Pfiffig: Nach Investment vonne Alten (also Ich, nitt der Schlappen!) innen neuen Vorderreifen (s.u. - bestenfalls SemiSlick!)
hat die Jugend datt Heck auch noch inne Jetztzeit geUPdatet....(heisst eigentlich: Betriebssicherheit hergestellt!)
und mit neuem Mantel versehen - ett hatt sich gelohnt, Compagneros!





Und hier auch mal ein gebotener Korb Streublumen annen Partner vonne Bergabrakete! Selbige lehrte ja schon in Finale Ligure
diverse Bikeguides datt Grausen von wegen "OH, da fehlt 'ne Schraube am hinteren Postmount!", sattes Spiel im Hinterreifen
und ähnliche Moritaten! Mr. Hand iss immer da wenn's 'ne Hand braucht - da isser dabei, datt iss prima! Race on, der Pete!
Stolz! Sto-HOLZ!!!


----------



## Pete04 (31. Mai 2017)

Playing for the high one, dancing with the devil,
Going with the flow, it's all a game to me,
Seven or Eleven, snake eyes watching you, (~Kettenblattdiskussion/sicher Snake bits gemeint!)
Double up or quit, double stake or split, (Bikeparkfähig war'n se auch schon!)
The Ace Of Spades....

...haben die Hörrn um Ian Kilmister aka Motörhead (nu, datt iss auch schon eher E-Bike!) schon 1980 gekannt!
Da hammers uns aber satt spät auf den Zossen geschwungen! Create Flow, der Pete.

Bachfurten ER im Pommerbachtal unterschlagen haben soll- da arbeite ich dran.... Wahrscheinlicher Grund: Flow-Befall! *If you like to gamble...*


----------



## jmr-biking (1. Juni 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Playing for the high one, dancing with the devil,
> Going with the flow, it's all a game to me,
> Seven or Eleven, snake eyes watching you, (~Kettenblattdiskussion/sicher Snake bits gemeint!)
> Double up or quit, double stake or split, (Bikeparkfähig war'n se auch schon!)
> ...



Spätfolgen der Riders-Party 

 nach dem Erfolg der Tochter???


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2017)

Ha, datt iss doch neueste Technik im Counterstrike mit den "Dancing-Bananas"!
Neien - da WIR die neue Vielfalt sinn hammers auch noch andere Pänz zu bespassen -
 die Jüngste (auch schon Platz 1. mit Start/Zielsieg im Scott-Rumble-in-the-Jungle in Willingen)
musste im Rursee gewässert werden - von daher Zieleinlauf vonne Großen per Livetiming
am Rursee verfolscht! Ich gestehe allerdings datt gewisse Suchrasterbegriffe z.Zt. mein Wuseln prägen....FLOW war gefragt...


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2017)

Pimpbike 2.0 - Frouwen können getz Hellblau!




Irgendwie logisch - Pink iss ja schon aussem Ööchener Raum besetzt! Ausse Menschenrechtsfraktion möcht' ich aber anmerken:
so ein DH'ler Rückspiegel verwendet (UNDING, klar, aber so noch Chance!) möge er bei selbiger Farbkombi im Hinten
die Pace räumen - dett Küng kennt im Abwärtsmodus weder Spass noch Bremse.... Bleibt am Leben, öfter Schulterblick, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2017)

Ein Ausflug ins benachbarte Ardennenland....Signaturrahmen rocken aktuell datt Feld!




*WIR sagen: Daumen druff!* Da könnt auch steh'n: "Radon formte diesen spröden Körpa" oder "50% Raiffeisen" - aber dett
Hinterlassen von Pisönlichkeit auffem geschätzten Ross kommt gut! Dett oben iss Erstversuch, aber so denn Gabi oder Mustafa
inne Straßenkontrolle der Peinlichen Befragung...

unterzogen würden - da gewänne (!Rechtschreibung, ein Bällchenbad der Gefühle! "gewinnte" scheidet trotz 2/3-Mehrheit völlig aus!) der Cop (yeah, man, NYPD!) 
doch recht rasch ein Verdachtsmomentchen! Hinan gen Belgique....Selbst lokal begrenzte Bikecombos werden drangsaliert.... Kuckst Du Rurufer gen Elsenborn:




Man stelle sich de "Dreckelige Köters Kommern" vor, einander angeleint anne Halskrause - wo soll da individuelles Dilettantieren
seinen Platz finden ohne sich de Hälse zu verdrehen! Da bleibt nur Forsthighway und dann bleibste dumm! Iss aber §18 Forstgesetzfluch - da machste nix! Ziel by the way war de Area rund um Büttgenbach; Mother of all Northshores...




Nu, de Brill' jibt den Skill mannisch fuzzisch wieder! Umschalt auf Dash-Cam, frickel-frickel:




Jau! Halt ein Ur-Ahn - anne Droppbatterie war da noch kein Gedanke! Für Fehlen vonne Helmfraktion sei dett ganze als "Kneipkur"
mit Seekontakt entschuldigt, der Verfasser trug auch nachweislich eine der Newschool-Dschises-Kreist-SPD-Sandalen....
...beim amtlichen Cappu anne Staumauer alias Seeterasse fiel dem Schreiberling auf datt Burg Dreiborn und die fies im Tal
gelegene Feste Reinhardstein schäbig vernachlässigt wurden - isch brauch BurgenApp! Burg on, der Pete!

_P.S.: Vorsicht vor Helene-Fischer-Freikarten-Mails - Ihr erhaltet Helene-Fischer-Freikarten!_


----------



## jmr-biking (22. Juni 2017)

Mal so richtig den Lax gemacht am Bütgenbacher Seechen. 10 km Rundwanderweg sind schön abzuradeln. Da braucht man keine Styropor-Schüssel auf dem Kopp bzw. Freerider-Schluffen an de Föös. Aber auch defintiv keine 160 mm Enduro-Bikes.  Ein Holland-Rad hätt et auch getan.  
Atemlos um den See, nur die Burgen ich nicht erspäh. Atemlos einmal rum, bis dat Geröhr des Bikes is krumm.


----------



## Pete04 (27. Juni 2017)

Die Umtriebigkeit des Hörrn Jürgen im Söldener Aplenländle liessen die Erwartungshaltung im heimischen Resort
sprunghaft ansteigen - die Gute meldete Tatendrang! Fluggs OSM aufgerufen konnten nach pedalieren
bekannter Trails im Umfeld des Wasserturms zwei Höhenvernichter der Kategorie "Steil-iss-geil!" innet Roadbook
aufgenommen werden - wir sagen: Jürgen, mach weiter!
Fotomaterial: leider Fehlanzeige, nahe vom urbanen Raum verbietet sich sowatt!


----------



## jmr-biking (28. Juni 2017)

Freut mich, dass jetzt auch als Animator dienen kann.  Ich 2 Tagen ist die Show leider schon vorbei. Dann muss ich mich erst mal selbst zu RaR motivieren.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2017)

Küng war wieder Creativ - dafür Sternchen druff!
Sternchen druff: Sternchen auffem Vid postieren! Fördert den Nachwuchs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2017)

Und so'n Streifen allein im Wald abgerissen! Da waren ja minigans 2 GoPro's im Busch aktiv - um 'ne Filmcrew mach'
ich mir schomma keine Sorgen mehr!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2017)

Nächstes mal aber mit geputztem Bike ...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2017)

Iss bei uns scheinbar nur männlich inne Gene verankert! Vom Abendtrail...





Lekofanni - die Hitze der letzten Tage hat die Ville zum Mekong-Delta mutieren lassen! 
Bevor die Bremsen aktivieren tun Nesseln`s Schienbein malträtieren - ett brennt wie Hulle, aber der Biker lacht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2017)

Überall nur noch Schtungel ......selbst inne Eifel mutieren de Nesseln ... sehr zur Freude meines 1 jährigen der erste Erfahrungen damit gesammelt hat


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2017)

Nessel macht weise - die Nahtoderfahrung vom ersten Brizzeln hält datt ganze Leben!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2017)

Dat war ein gebrüll sach ich dir


----------



## sibu (5. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Iss bei uns scheinbar nur männlich inne Gene verankert! Vom Abendtrail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wenn dann noch die wilden Tiere mit einem waghalsigem Sprung vom Grashalm aufs Bein gelangen und sich in der Kniekehle fest beißen und dann ihre vampirgleiche Tätigkeit beginnen. Letzte Woche habe ich zwei Zecken eingesammelt, ohne dabei einen Fuß ins Gras zu setzen.


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2017)

Der Kurze iss ja erst bei "B" wie BrennNessel! Wenn der Vaddi ihm "Z" wie Zecke aka Körpavampir vorliest isser in einigen Themen
wohl schon gestählt.... Da hätt' ich doch watt zum Thema aber mein Freund, der Uploader häkelt schon widder datt ett Pracht iss....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch die wilden Tiere mit einem waghalsigem Sprung vom Grashalm aufs Bein gelangen und sich in der Kniekehle fest beißen und dann ihre vampirgleiche Tätigkeit beginnen. Letzte Woche habe ich zwei Zecken eingesammelt, ohne dabei einen Fuß ins Gras zu setzen.



BVB Fans sind halt die hinterhältigsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. Juli 2017)

Getz abber! Nachdem @jmr-biking mit Sölden, der Hörr @Trailsufer mit Elsbachgefilden und der Hubi aka @schraeg mit allem watter hat
quasi die Kölner Lichter abbrennen musste die Meute raus! Raus unter dem Motto *"Wem die Stunde schlägt!"*
hätt' mers quasi als Bildungsreise versteuern können....




Ab ins Valle di Pommeranza! Pommern ett Shuttle geparkt und hinan gen Cochem...
Straße meident ging's hingerm Bahndamm lang - fast Singletrailatmoshäre wenn nitt der Feinstaub
metallisch vonne Gleise lüftlings schwärmte....haltet ein!




So wird datt abber nix mit "Weltkulturerbe Moseltal"! Schnöder Ziegel als Alleskleber innen Naturstein jefuscht,
unn der Hillije Mann iss auch schon fott! Der "Iiisebahntrail" jedoch: funzt vortrefflich!




Für's Treppchen wird's niemals reichen - der Oligarch ausse Voreifel hat auch HIER schon investiert,
kuckst Du mit Schrecken:




...die Internet-Adresse knapp vorbei an anzüglich, wah?! Von Ulmen aus der Quelle der Endert kurz den Gruss entrichtet....




...hatte datt Headquarter heut' kein Auge für, die analoge Trailführung wurd' fociert - wenn die Jungens vom JaBoGeschwader Büchel
ElektroJunk zünden woll'n mers trailfest sein! Ein kurzes Zwischenspiel in Kaisersesch sei noch erwähnt - ich sach nur:
LIDL lohnt sich!




Beim Auffüllen vonne Frischwassertanks lahmte merklich der Vorderhuf vonne Guten; in Sachen "wo kann Platt nerven?!"
der geilste Place-to-be! So konnte der Flickschuster fein sein Handwerk verrichten während die bessere Hälfte im Serviermodus
Getränke zauberte - datt kennen mers in Mückenverseuchten Laichgebieten deutlich anders!
Interessant: Analyse vonne Todesursache vom Schlauch - hier machte der PumpenPete ein Häkchen bei "Natürlicher Tod durch
Erreichen vom Lebenszeitende"! Quasi vom Fachmann für Rubbish erklärt; teils fielen einzelne Gummisegmente aussem
Mantel - mer verzichteten auf Aufbahrung und Abschiednahme vorm LIDL und platzierten Ersatz...
Wiggi getz, der versierte "Pümmeraner" kennt datt Spillche - Entree diffusé hinter Kaisersesch:




Le TUNNEL! Der Lurch meckerte über fehlende Lichtverhältnisse - ging aber nach Rüffel vonne Guten in Sachen abgedunkeltem
Sehwerkzeusch auffe Nase zu haben nitt inne Berufung  und wurd' nach Entfernen von selbigem mit Licht beschehrt.....
Danach iss der Trail eigentlich Narrensicher....




...also wenn keiner im Modus "Der Vadder starb in Pommerland, Pommerland iss abgebrannt!" unterwegs iss reichlich versorgt -
ich hab' mal mitte Fingers probiert - Schrift iss auch blindentauglich! Warum fährt Rheinländer da hin? Pommerbachtal iss
sozusagen die "Nelly Furtado" unter de Bachtälers im Einzugsbereich - zu jedem Brückchen gibbet Furt - da kann der versierte
Biker Flossen und Fott kühlen, und datt ab Entree ohne Straßenakkustik! (Anm.d.Verf.: Furt 3 geht über Tretlager,
damit iss datt Dämmelwerkzeusch einschl. Socken bis Pommern anne Mosel fluffig feucht....) Und ich sach' noch:
"...kann da keinen Grund sehen!" Im Oberlauf: Höllenritt bei Feinkost-Nipp!




Fette Steincombos fordern und machen latürnich Spass ohne Ende - mir sinn ja nitt mimm Puky da!
Achtung, KERNDIAGNOSTIK: Wir führen eine Furt vor - wir hamm da mal was vorbereitet:
















Holy Moly! Dett Cam-Girl hatte (in gewohntem Standard) Top-Location für de Kamera gewählt - aber vollkommen den Adrenalinpegel
vom InFlyingPete unterschätzt - Swooooosh! EINDRÜCKLICH wurd' dem Lurch danach erklärt datt er selbiges zu leisten hätt,
rhetorisch kein Counterstrike möglich...(wie soll ein Mensch das ertragen, ..tragen, ...tragen...) nix da, ab ans Bachbett:








(Pst! Wir erkennen hier bereits eine gewisse Schadenfreude in Sachen "EinNässen des Verfassers"!)










Blubb! Devise Friss Wassa aka FrischWassa... gibt schlimmeres bei 30° inne Moseloutlets... Quit pro Quo quasi -
der Verfasser ruht in sich in Sachen 3 Q's auffe Reihe gesponnen zu haben!




Beseelter Körpa auf Therapieliege - Stress sieht anders aus! Anderes vom Tage:
Springkraut erobert Moselaner Bachtäler - vor gefühlt 5 Jahren nur im Unterlauf haut's heute als Frühaufsteher im Jahreslauf
der BrennNessel datt Licht weg! Einerseits Hallelujah andererseits hört's da nitt hin...Kapellchen vom Kloster Martental hat
der Hubi zementiert, besser kann mers prunk-prosa-protz nitt ablichten! Wird nur noch getoppt vonne Hauskapelle
der Familie Doria in Florenz...paar Wegespreziosen:




...da laaachste dich kapott datt nennt mer Camping! Entweder bisse *wirr* oder *difuss* - die Kombi aus beidem
führt anne Mosel zu dicken Nasen unn datt alle miteinander verwandt und verschwägert sinn'!
Hier hätt' ich mitte Londoner Buchmachers gewettet: Se steigt ab!




Nix da, datt Dingen zwischen Kopp unn Körpa (the thing we formerly called "Hals"!)
eingezogen und durch da, Wette verloren....
Und mannisch dankbar für den Tag da draussen - Burgen in Ulmen, Cochem und auch Pyrmont und Eltz in Schlagweite,
wollt abber nitt geschlagen werden... Ride on, der Pete, Furtnässler....


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2017)

Endlich mal wieder ne schöne Story von dir! Und, haste jetzt mal richtig mitgezählt, oder warst de wegen der Affenhitze wirfus?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2017)

Dem roten Treter sind aber auch Mondoberflächen tauglich oder ?


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2017)

@jmr-biking War mir ein Fescht! Bei soviel alpinöser Berichterstattung muss der Mensch watt zurückbekommen...
ich weiss wohl zu schätzen wieviel "Kurzweil" ett kostet anderen die "Langweil" zu vertreiben!
Gezählt?! Wie, watt? Muss gestehen: ab Furt 1 gingen die Gäule mit mir durch...zu wissen datt da noch wacker Nachschub
dreute setzte doch ungeahnten Spieltrieb frei - zuzüglich und im Preis inkludiert war da noch die "Bremse" inne bachnah', 
fliegenden Variante (Männer, die auf Fliegen starren!) - da blieb mein Abakus im Rucksack!

@schraeg Jawull, auf den werden 'se aber verzichten müssen! Mir dämmeln ja durch die Wurst mit Flatpedal, da iss FiveTen
formidabel unn lecker - wenn's aber quer durch ett Gemüse - mit Beilagen an Steinsken - geht, dann gerne mit nemm ordentlichen
Hiking-Pantoffel die Knöchel protektiert! ...dett einzige Manko: wenn Furt 3 dem Lurch ein gerüttet Maß an Tiefe bietet unn
Wattiefe über Tretlager residiert kannste auch in Blumenvasen biken! Hab' ich aber wohlwollend als Kühlung interpretiert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Küng war wieder Creativ - dafür Sternchen druff!
> Sternchen druff: Sternchen auffem Vid postieren! Fördert den Nachwuchs!



Jetzt auch im Film Freitach zu sehen


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2017)

Jau, die geht stramm Directione Video der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jau, die geht stramm Directione Video der Woche!


...Und gewuppt datt Dingen! Bereits dett zweite VdW für Alva aka @Trüffelschwein , da wird mit Liebe und Schweiss 
geformt - mer se gratulieren!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...Und gewuppt datt Dingen! Bereits dett zweite VdW für Alva aka @Trüffelschwein , da wird mit Liebe und Schweiss
> geformt - mer se gratulieren!



Zurecht ! Gut geschnitten, schöne Einstellungen und sogar mit ein wenig "Handlung". Mal watt anderes als die üblichen baller-shred-Whip Vidschos


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juli 2017)

SummerJam im Frankfurter Süden! Invitation-Festival von Trüffelschwein & Mr. Hand im Schatten der Startbahn West....




Vorbildhaft lud' de Jugend Kumpels und die Ollen auffe heimische Terasse - von daher iss datt Pic keine Startbahn sondern nur
geschuldet nitt bei hohem Metkonsum den heimischen Froschteich (@schraeg Jawoll!) heimzusuchen.
Ett wurd geschwaad, gechillt (3 Gitarreros mit unterschiedlichem Skill an Lautstärke - siehe auch: Tinitus...) und gegrillt;
hier Erstaufführung vom Verfasser "I hoab a Gluat im Schuh!" aka "I sing a Liad für di" vom Gabalier...
Grillkohle im Schuh meets Skylecontest! Nach Eintauchen im Froschteich vonne Fußbekleidung (...I got no roots'....)
war Ruhe inne Sohle und der Schreiberling konnt' weiterfeiern; Grill on, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juli 2017)

Sektion Quergelustert aka "Ein jeder Nerd' find' seine Nische!" Fatbike24 - da stöbern mers mal rein und finden: *FATBIKEBEKLEIDUNG*....
Ein paar Klicks weiter sehen mers staunend Handschuh und Stiefeljedöns in einem Format watt klar sagt: Echt fett!
Natürlich soll ein jeder Warlord alias Internetanbieter sein Heil inne Flucht nach vorne versuchen, aber die Bikecompagneros
über de Größe von Fuß und Hand ins XXL zu treiben find ich schon beschaulich... Jedoch, open your Eyes, in Bälde vielleicht:
Uphillhasser24.de - NiemalsSelbaSchrauben24.de - AuffemTrailalsCombodieSeuche24.de - Outen kann ja auch mal klappen!
Beware of the Net, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sektion Quergelustert aka "Ein jeder Nerd' find' seine Nische!" Fatbike24 - da stöbern mers mal rein und finden: *FATBIKEBEKLEIDUNG*....
> Ein paar Klicks weiter sehen mers staunend Handschuh und Stiefeljedöns in einem Format watt klar sagt: Echt fett!
> Natürlich soll ein jeder Warlord alias Internetanbieter sein Heil inne Flucht nach vorne versuchen, aber die Bikecompagneros
> über de Größe von Fuß und Hand ins XXL zu treiben find ich schon beschaulich... Jedoch, open your Eyes, in Bälde vielleicht:
> ...



Hauptsache ich-grenz-mich-ab-24.de. Immer noch ne Kategorie und noch eine und noch eine ... Mainstream ist langweilig. Jeder muss der beste sein ... ein Exot ... ein Spüpermän. Seht her ich hab den dicksten ... und längsten .... da fahr ich lieber einfach weiter Möuntnbeik

Einen haste noch vergessen: www.federweg-statt-fahrtechnik24.de da gibbet unter 200mm keine Gabel ...


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2017)

Workshop-WE angesagt! Tretlager maulisch beim DHler, Gabelkonus bockt beim Dicken - und da sollste auch noch Urlaub planen
Gimmi Hope, Yohanna!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2017)

Is für den versierten Schrauber watt für de Cafepaus ... jammer net ... mach hinne !


----------



## Pete04 (30. Juli 2017)

War nur Show, Compagnero - ich wollt' nur beweisen im Besitz eines DT-Swiss-Kartons zu sein!Liegend - versteht sich!


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2017)

Repeating Hunsrück aka _*Shalömmchen, Slalömmchen*_! Vorm Alpenszenario musste die JFFR-Force (geile Titulierung für 2 Pisonen im Kernbereich!) nomma ran - Fokus auf für Fleckertshöhe im Hunsrück mit traumhaften Tiefenmeters.... And it goes like this:





Höhe geht hoch, daher erst mal Hechelwestern - für DAS:




...mittem Tacken Fantasie Blick auf Berchtesgaden! Und dett Gebiet hat watt, nahezu 400 Tiefenmeter wollen bejubelt werden!
Schöner Beifang: Umme Köters wird sich mit Liebe jekümmert! Allerlei Spielzeusch auf definiertem Raum....




JEDOCH: Kontraproduktiv: Wenn ett Küchenpisonal bis anne Hütte fahren darf - also genau die Personen, die nitt an Vegan leiden -
hasse beim Ausparken den Rettungsring schon im Körpa drinnen! Hier noch Optimierungsbedarf vermerken....
Verschwenken mers unseren Fokus auf den Trail, dafür simmers raus! Eine gekonnt gemeisterte Stelle mit der Option falsch Abzubiegen:




Kleinet Schild - Hohe Lei!








Aussicht satt - und während dem Studieren des Umfelds kommt dem Verfasser eine Idee.... Jah-Dropp droppen,
leicht gemacht, die Option gradnuss ze fahren war ja gerade Option - So kann's jeder:
*1) Kompression aufbauen*: Mer plazieren uns zentral im Bike unn bringen Knochen, Ellgedöns und möglichst den
Mageninhalt auf VORSPANNUNG....




*2) Hier liegt der eigentliche Trick!* Wir vergessen den ganzen Show-Scheiss, schmeissen uns sozusagen im Purzelbaum
über *THE BAR*, _*d r e h e n*_ inne Luft einen _*180ie*_ und befinden uns -landesübergreifender Physik folgend- _*flat to the Drop!*_
Eile tut Not, im Idealfall hat mers den Rahmen am Oberrohr babbschend in dett Kunstwerk einbezogen und irgendwie noch
'ne Flosse frei für datt Steingeschisse! And it looks like this:




*3) Nu noch für de Gallery ein* *180ie to the Moos!* Wo iss da die Kunst, mein Freund?!




Natürlich kann solch' wieselflinkes Gehabe nitt jede Cam aufnehmen - aber Pics sinn doch nur Beiwerk!
Quasi der Puderzucka vom Ausritt! Verdrängt der Lurch die Möglichkeiten schon hatt' die die Traumschleife Bad Salzig bietet....



















Jubelton bis Hämmatom! Dett Geläuf wollt durchaus noch weiteres bereithalten....
Ausse Ecke von Doc Tschimeck / Serengeti darf nicht sterben - die Nesseln der Region waren wohlfeil!




...wobei auch hier Springkraut sein Dasein fristetet, welches (wir lasen ett im Vorbericht ja schon, gelle!?) ein früher Spatz
iss und dem Nesselfiesling den Lebensraum zulichtet. Abber mal Hand auf's Herz, wenn mers da wie Kronkorken durchschiesst
findet die Bestandsaufnahme erst am Ende vom Trail statt - wir sagen: fifty/fifty! Und nach Kreisstraßenquerung hätt's ja
durchaus Alternative gegeben, aber nein:




*SIE* geht *DA* rein! Da kann der Verfasser nitt nachstehen - nach 25 Metern lichtet sich datt Jedöns und mer sind hin- und
hergerissen; einerseits lacht dett Schadensteufelchen andererseits juckts einen ja selber in Regionen die mers eigentlich
nitt für bikerelevant hält....







Ordentlich weiter durch Sauengeläuf berschnapp - mit Pils! Darauf ein Bit! Parasol übrigens Leckerschmecker, hatten aber kein
Geflecht dabei für's Eintüten und dann lässt mers sowatt bitte stehen für den der schätzt! Auch bei sturmbedingten Umleitungen:
Bis zum Hinweisschildchen - allet BIO!




...im Kurpark von Bad Salzig war dann abber Name Programm!




Bei lauter Wasserschäden im Hang de Quelle trocken! Oh, Herr, jev uns Wasser - denn janz Kölle hät Duursch!
Damit bleibt für de Location der Name Programm - einzig Mineralien perlend vonne Visage den Körpa stählen....
Wobei, kurz zuvor mers noch ein Reservoir kreuzten: de Bruch-Dell alias Lac de Schmodder:




Wedder 'nen Bruch noch 'ne offene Dell tät ich in dett finster Gewässer tauchen - vermutlich Befall durch Leistenkrokodile!
Und eins - schnief! - hat uns dann wirklich  (nitt wirfuss) genullt:




Soweit simmer's schon! Stay tuned, prefer Hackengazz, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2017)

So Teilrasiert hätt ich ihn fast nicht wiedererkannt ... richtig jugendlich süht er us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2017)

Wie? Watt?! Botox jehört inne Tubeless-Felge und nitt in meine Visage!
Jedoch: weder Wade noch Visage hatten irgendwelche Renovierungsarbeiten hinger sich....
wo mag dett Auge des Hubertus druff gelustert haben? (mich mitte Gattin verwechselt zu haben erachte ich mal als obsolet....)
Nessel pupert immer noch, die verdiente Massage des Querfeldeinfahrers....


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2017)

***Kling,klong - fluch'! - brassel,brassel***Werkstattgeräusche!***
Da Fatbiken eh' in hiesigen Breiten nahezu sinnbefreit daherkommt - warum dem Mops nitt noch enn bisken Zusatzpfunde
verschaffen wenn's dem Fahrspaß dient?! DNF - Deutsch-Niederländische-Freundschaft macht's möglich;
nach ein paar unsanften Oberrohrkontakten galt's dem Fatty ein Pfündchen Lässigkeit beizubringen - die verbaute Karbongabel
iss eine Schönheit vor dem Hörrn, schlank wie'n Türschlitz (was der Philosophie ja eher widerspricht...) und Gewicht
wie Paket Tempos, doch der Verfasser war umtriebig....Vorhang nuff:




*...getz ma bisken drehen, Baby!* *Manitou Mastodon 100mm in da house!*




...und wer dann dem PicMaster so fein folscht kriegt latürnich auch noch paar neue Pantinen -
hier: Stamp Flatpedal vonne Kranken Brüder - se gönnt sich ja sonst nix!




Dett unscheinbare zentrale Kreuzschlitzschräubsken iss Wartungsöffnung für Schmierstoffe -
Technik geht heut' sowatt von rapidofix weiter, dett glöffse nitt!
Auf die Frickelbrüder & -schwestern da draussen, der Pete

PS: Ich glaub' bei Regenfahrt bleiben die Beine hinter DER Gabel trocken - wird beobachtet!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2017)

Was macht der Pete da ? Einer aussterbenden Spezies noch watt neues spendieren ? Issat jetz bei dir da der Gnadenhof für MTB's ?
Dann bring ich meins auch vorbei


----------



## jmr-biking (6. August 2017)

An für sich schön anzusehen.  Beim pinken Muschi hab ich die Gabel ja schon live on Tour erleben dürfen, als sie noch gar nicht auf dem Markt war. Mastige Angelegenheit, der Weichmacher. Funktion soll wohl top sein, Gewicht eher zu überpfundig. Aber dat is ja bei so einem Bike eher egal.
Mein Dickmops fristet ein Schattendasein im heimischen Keller. Frisch renoviert und auf 29+ umgerüstet, aber noch kein Meter seit dem damit gerollt. Ich glaub, mit dicken Reifen bin ich durch. Da investier ich nix mehr. Mal gucken, was der nächste Winter so bringt...


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2017)

@schraeg -zwischen Adipösenbetreuung und Frösche jagen im Hofe klafft abber ein mannisch Spalt!

@jmr-biking - Ich hoff' immer noch auf die Wiederentdeckung des Bonanza-Rads! 
Statt dem klassischen Fuchsschwanz hätt' ich alleine heute 1 Eichhörnchen und 2 Marder aufsammeln können;
und dann mit Noppenreifen die 3 Hörrn in den Koulshore!


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2017)

Getreu dem Motto "Altitude (~Alditüte, kennt jeder!) meets Campingssuit" die Brücke auf die Alpen ausjerichtet...irgendwann kriegt
auch der ärmste Pneumothorax vor dem Hörrn mal Freizeit! Erst mal zwei Tage im Areal Nauders Weltenuntergang; mer improvisierten
wie folgt:











Burgfeste Alt Finstermünz - im sacksteilen Tal vor Nauders gelegen unterhalb der Feste; 1773 gehorchten Sonnenuhren wohl grad dem
Gegenstand den mers aussem reissenden Fluß sichern konnte - Mittagspause war hier im Mittelalter eher der Gausschen Kurve unterworfen, mal hattste oder mal nitt...wobei Sonnenlicht in dem finstren Loch fast schon Schmuggelware scheint....aber für den
Poppes wurd auf Format geachtet, mir se staunten! Feste Nauders nimmste auch gleich mit!




...und dem Bären se nix gönnen:




...erst mal nache versteckten Kamera gelustert brauchten mers 3x mehr wie der Bär um die Tonne zu knacken;
da hat sich einer Haue verdient! Durche Gallerien als gäb's kein Morgen mehr....




...jaja, nach 2 Tach ohne Dämmeln sucht sich der Mensch Ausgleichsport und tritt dett Pedal auch mal
in den Maschinenraum - Blitze gesehn' hammers dem Speed geschuldet jedenfalls nitt...
ab zur höchsten Ponderosa aka Postbusstop von Austria...







Küng hält der geschickten Handhaltung vonne Cheffin den Schnabel - die Warnbake freuts!
Versuch, den Nachwuchs inne Gletscherspalte zu versenken:







SO sieht's aus! Die Dinger haben heute Wohlfühleintritt; Haken, Ösen und Licht anne Wände - wer's euch mal den Tod inne Spalte
an den Hals wünscht: lasst Euch fallen, ausser Sky allet wie ze hause.....
*Gezt abber:* Am 3. Tage schickte der Hörr dett ganze Schietwetter inne Nachbarschaft  - Leinen los!
Nauders hat pfiffige Konzepte für OK zwischen Bikers und Normallaufenden Pupils (socalled Footoiden...), man verträgt sich...
Lifte Mutzkopf (Sandkasten...) und Bergkastel in Nauders (So.+Mi. Zirnbahn nochmal einen weiter nuff!), am Reschensee
Schöneben und Haideralm in San Valentino alla Muta (ich übersetz' ma' frei: Trink' heilig Veltins bei de Mutter!)...







Dann doch direkt auffe Zirnbahn! 2480 sind schliesslich 'ne Macht... Einnordung vom Jungvieh auffe Trailrules, schmeckt ihr garnitt!




Komm, nomma groß, iss doch hochalpin!




Blick bis Holland - mit Gleitsicht! Man sieht die feine Linienführung mit Profiskielementen....




Wunderbares Tummeln zum Einrollen, der eine oder andere Pferdepups vermittelte Tretminenatmophähre,
hier die Schöpfer...




Schonmal für den Notfall der "Traghilfe" vergewissern - mer weiss ja nie! Perd inne Pace, rechnet mers oberhalb von zweizwei
auch nitt zwingend mit...jetzt 71er gen Stieralm...die Meute wuppt!




*Jedoch*: ein Teilstück! Parallel zu de TTlers hat die JFFR schliesslich auch ein Pfund zu verlieren - Verfahrt Euch & Verliertet Watt
könnte quasi Wappenspruch bilden...i.d.F. tat's 50 Meter im Trail beim Hörrn P. aus B. einen Rumms im Heck (Brücke an Maschinenraum!
Rumms im Heck! Que sera?!) 100% Bremsleistung am Heck wech - Ursache im Trail nitt nachzugestalten...Ursachenbekämpfung:
Hangabstieg mit sono Brake vorn; die Hühner liessen mich im Hang verhunger.... Back to the Shuttle:




Bremsbeläge kauft der Biker im Selbstverständnis datt 'se sich wohlgesonnen sind und ein Leben lang gemeinsam arbeiten;
hier hat die Kombo scheinbar keinen Bock mehr gehabt (Arretierbügel gerissen, die Beläge suchen schüchtern ihr Heim
im Bremsgehäuse, einer hängt gar Richtung Nabe ab...)...Plan B muss her, und da haben Flickschusterer aus Erfahrung
ja watt auffe Pfanne...200mm Fedawech müssen dann halt arbeiten! Also widda per Shuttle hoch auffe Range...
Schulterschluss muss angesprochen werden: der Pensionär hat seinen Massagetrainer, der Pedalör hat:




*SEIN NETZ*! MEIN GAST - iss soviel Liebreiz noch zu fassen!




Traverse zum Plamortboden...(Am Bike noch mein platzierender Cyborg, Dank dafür! May the Force be with you!)...Spass!












phasenweise reduced to the max!...doch nur noch ein Wall stand an....




...gen Nepal! Neien, die Pickelbarrieren des 2. WK galt's zu queren:




Pickel am Plamort - über sowatt kann mers doch reden, ick müh' mich redlich einen auszudrücken! Neien, latürnich
olle Panzersperren für Plüschpanzer der damaligen Divisiones...nice!




Einige lümmeln auch schon an Karies danieder! Wech hier lautet die Devise... Entree....











Aus Ballerqual wird Linienwahl bei de Jüngsten - da simmer stolz!
Unser Most-faved-point für's *Haus am See*!









Finished! Mallörchen noch....




Trommelwirbelnd stand der Pic-o-Graf am Ende vom Trail (der der 102er war und nicht der traditionelle 101er,
die beiden haben sich aber nix geschenkt und Mainstream müss' mers auch nitt haben....) und lichtete die
Gute ab - da vollführte datt im Vordergrund befindeliche "Oberländer" aka helles Steinsken eine Gravitationsperformance
par Exellence und zimmerte die Beste über den Lenker....pfüüüt! Allet jut jejangen! Konsequenz:
Trägst du als Biker keine Matte (aka: Schutzschirm) liegst du in Bälde auffe Ratte!




(aka: Ratte in Kiesbett, erstaunlicherweise scheint die auch noch zu Lächeln, hat wohl Flow!)
...nur 3 Meter vom Impact vonne Guten entfernt...(wurde latürnich katholisch beerdischt, RotKreuz sucht nach Familie!)
Stay tuned, kasteiet die Alpen, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2017)

Ach wat waren dat noch Zeiten, als man mit nem Hardtail mit ohne 200.000 mm Federweg von Nauders hoch zu den Grenzpickeln hoch kurbeln musste, um dann über den berühmten Plamort-Trail abzufahren.  Lift? Wat is dat denn???





Wenn ich eure Bilder seh, könnt ich gleich wieder einen Alpencross starten.  Erinnerungen werden wach... Schon 5 Jahre her. 

Gebt alles!!!


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2017)

@jmr-biking He, diese schäumende Apfelplörre! Damit geht einfach alles!


----------



## H-P (15. August 2017)

Als wir Anfang Juli da waren, hat es leider einen jungen Mann zwischen Pfunds und Nauders erwischt.

https://www.stol.it/Artikel/Chronik...s-Junger-Mann-aus-Eyrs-stirbt-bei-Steinschlag

Ansonsten hatten wir eine super Woche in Nauders bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2017)

Datt bleibt ja leider nicht aus! Wenn mers aber die Muränen auffe Westseite von See anschaut
hat der Architekt auch bei Lego gelernt! On the other Hand: schön, datt de dabei bist, H-P!
Hast so manchet Frickelthema schon wohlwollend beleuchtet!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (15. August 2017)

so, nachdem ich nach *räusper* einiger zeit mal wieder eure bildgewaltigen berichte überflogen habe ,fühle ich mich spontan wie ein lokaler stubenhocker und habe irgendwie das gefühl , ich währe der letzte verbliebene mit hardtail . 

wie schon vor ewigkeiten gesacht : gebt mal bescheid , wenn ihr rund um brühl unterwegs seid ....... 


grüße von da, wo der berggeist haust.


----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2017)

Getz abba Butta bei de Fische! Giorno due! Wir waren sauber jenuch für de Seilbahn, möge sie ett uns danken!
Schöneben und Haider Alm bieten zwei Shuttels erster Güte, aber taugt auch datt Gehölz in between?




Erst mal auf Höhe sahen mers: die Neun Ritters waren schon da! Die haben aber keinerlei Bindung an unserereins
Krankenversicherung, daher: tolleriert! Wir bezwingen Bergrücken traditionell...





















Einfach beschildert geht's auch so!




Hör' auf de Muddi! In den Trails is Instikt gefragt - wo die Italieners S3 behaupten iss noch ordentlich Luft nach unten;
vonne Winterbergsagen gespeist muss mers sagen: halb so wild! Weder brechen Erdsolen vor einem ab
noch Vulkanschlote auf!  Abber: saufein sinn se schon; Moosfelder, wohin datt Auge blickt,
Pilze um die Jahreszeit ohne Ende (der Schnitter iss out of bounds, wo kuckste hin: Jagdfeld oder Trail!),
Skill wo'ste dir selber machst! Kannst ja Steinsken überhüpfen wie umfahren - da simmers keine Vorgebers!
Areas to be: 
48 Rojenrunde (Hechel, hechel!), 90 Haideralm Tour (schwarz!), 101 Bunker Trail, 102 Etsch Trail -teils ineinander übergehend,
da hattu Spaß!- 94/95 unterer/oberer Spin-Trail (wohlfühlflow - muttu mehrmals machen...)
Fazit: ein jedes kriegt watt ett verdient: hier - Füllen für dicke Lippe am Lift:




Die Dauerbepupse vom Liftwart endete im Materiallift! Wir finden: Stark!
Musten allerdings Gemecka bis Liftende durchstehen... Dafür gabet abber auch Vollholz!




....und ihr sacksteiles Geläuf se ordentlich vermarktet haben:




Wer's richtig machen will für 4,50 Euronen Reschenpass und Umgebung im Infozentrum lustern;
dann klappt's auch mit dem Nachbarn! Hold on with your dreams, der Pete (beim Nachbarn spielt Liverpool!)....


----------



## jmr-biking (16. August 2017)

Aha, aha. Mein Fully bekommt im Winter eine Frischzellenkur. Ein Abstecher in deine jetztige Destination steht bei mir für 2018 schon ganz oben auf dem Plan. Danke für das aufschlussreiche Preview! Wat is denn mit den Liftwarten los? Meckern die rum, weil ein bisschen Dreck am Rad und Biker/in hängt? In Sölden waren die total entspannt und gut drauf.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Meckern die rum, weil ein bisschen Dreck am Rad und Biker/in hängt?



Ist in Saalbach schon lange Usus. Da musst du zwischen den Liftbenutzungen das Rad reinigen sonst nehmen die dich nicht mit


----------



## H-P (16. August 2017)

Sehr schön, immer griffbereit die John Boy Walton Hupe am Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Getz abba Butta bei de Fische! Giorno due! Wir waren sauber jenuch für de Seilbahn, möge sie ett uns danken!
> Schöneben und Haider Alm bieten zwei Shuttels erster Güte, aber taugt auch datt Gehölz in between?
> 
> 
> ...




26 Zoll rollt ... YEAH


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Sehr schön, immer griffbereit die John Boy Walton Hupe am Rucksack.


Damit wird jede Hardcore-Senioren-Wandergruppe auf's Trefflichste filletiert - langsam ranfahren, Ansage: "Gruss vom Postmann!" -
dannach wischen 'se sich mit ihren Treckingstöcken datt Pippi ausse Augen! Let's make Mountainbiking great again!


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Aha, aha. Mein Fully bekommt im Winter eine Frischzellenkur. Ein Abstecher in deine jetztige Destination steht bei mir für 2018 schon ganz oben auf dem Plan. Danke für das aufschlussreiche Preview! Wat is denn mit den Liftwarten los? Meckern die rum, weil ein bisschen Dreck am Rad und Biker/in hängt? In Sölden waren die total entspannt und gut drauf.


Nö, Jürgen - alle locker! Die Bikes sind draussen, den Großteil vonne Nutzung haben wir die Lifte selbst bestückt und rausgehoben
weil die Liftkombo gemeinsam zu dritt inne Pause war...Shocking for Berufsgenossenschaft, aber da musst uns datt ja nich kümmern!
Haken dran!


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2017)

Soderle, jetzt haben die Alpinis Fahrt aufgenommen! Schon beim Frühstück packten mich anjesichts vonne Butter (wirrfuse!) Gedanken...




*Matterhorn*!!! Oder eher Salz nach vorn? (War ja die gute Butter mit ordentlich Sale in Compendio...) Wir präferieren Plan A,
bergig sollt's sein (die Sport-Tenne zu St. Valentin am Reschen hatte dett Enduro kompromisslos auf Shimano XT umgefrickelt,
tiefstempfundener Dank an dieser Stell' - und dett auch noch auf Maria Himmelfahrt aka Sint Mary to the Clouds!***) und da
der Eintritt innet Rifugio zu Luvin aka Livigno erst am Nachmittag frei ward' - warum nitt watt Beklopptes realisieren?! Eben!!!
Da ja dett Netz bebt...("Gebt alles!"...."26' lebt!") fühlt sich der Schreiberling latürnich jebauchpinselt, kloppt paar KM terug
und biegt scharfkantig inne Diretissima gen Fiss ein; der hochgeschätzte Frommestrail lag' viel zu lang darnieder...
Chapter 1: to whom it may concern: Bikebuddies André und Becci hatten sich für's vor-Ort-dasein geoutet,
 da müssen die auch dran glauben! (Mer woren von de Söck: de Nauders-Gold-Card reicht in Sachen Reductione bis
Fiss! Jürgen, merken!!! Preisnachlass droht!) Wech vonne Butta, rein innet Produkt:




*Tres Amigos am Passo del Frommes!* (Mit Glück die WC-Bude ausgeblendet - watt für Freeride-Spirit willste denn damit vermitteln!?)
Nach der obligatorischen kleinen Schiebepassage - kurzer Austausch mit André: Bikeguide berichtetet dass massiv dividiert wurde
zwischen Trail und Wanderweg, nur noch wenige HotSpots existieren zum Wohle aller Beteiligten - da schaun' mer mal!
Chapter 2:




Der Point-of-no-return: ett tiefergelegte Gipfelkreuz - hier hatt mers ein bissken Steingehuppse und malträtierende 300 Meter Schotterpiste bergnapp hinter sich nebst 2 Speicherteichen - from here starts the Flow....




Le Protokolleur entrückt! Kanntu an Gras garnitt rauchen watt da bei hanglings hochfleuchenden Wolken inne Birne passiert!
Da biste angekommen und oben... Paar Erstbegehern noch Freud' gewünscht...




Jedoch, auch die Compagneros liessens fleuchen:








Vom Gipfel der Welt getz mal talwärts!







Ansage steht! Weiter so! Resultiert in deutlich Spaß...











That's the man! Die vormals grenzwertigen Passagen Wanderweg und Trail wurden vorbildlich getrennt, deswegen
nur noch entartete Visagen vorrangig! and it gois like this...




Jetzt abber mal raus innet Geschäft! Wurzelparty angesagt bei Eintauchen inne Waldgrenze:





















Bei soviel DauerGrins muss Ernährungskonzept umgestellt werden...




Mer Wohlfühlfaktor passt ja auch statistisch nitt mer inne Visage! End vom Tage: Angekommen...




Und watt für a Hüttn!




Auffi geht's, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2017)

Boah ... wer schont denn da das Sättelchen mit nem roten Pariser ?


----------



## jmr-biking (17. August 2017)

Ach herrlich!  Dat is mal ein Urlaub nach meinem neuen Geschmack, immer schön bergab!  Trail in Fiss ist im Hirn abgespeichert! 
Bedankt


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Boah ... wer schont denn da das Sättelchen mit nem roten Pariser ?


Da brilliert dett tugendhaft sparsame Frouwminsch an meiner Seite, Senor! Der Damensattel iss meanwhile quasi Wildleder und
als solches mit Japp auf Nässe daherkommend. Irgendwann hat sich der Hörr mal aus Langeweile so'n Helmstülpi gegönnt
-bei meinem offen getragenen Haupthaar kommt Regen recht schnell anne Rübe!- und -törööö!- fedisch war der Reisesattelschoner!


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2017)

Na, bei dem Zuspruch darf doch mal ganz unvegan watt fettisch raus! Giorno uno in Livigno, der Schreiberling lusterte schon am
Vorabend auffällig oft Richtung Forcola de Livigno - Frouw (geschult im Blickedeuten!) gab pronto nach! Also morgens hinan
gen Passo Forcola de Livigno; 2315 HM sind Programm - Einkehr inne "Foresteria 2315" Pflicht! (Na, klingelts bei dem Namen!?)
Die Süsshörnchen haben sich berechenbar im Sattel angesiedelt und im positivsten Sinne nitt alle Tassen im Schrank, kuckst Du!




Die Hälfte hängt ja übber de Theke! Süße Hörnchen mit Puddingfüllung Pflicht...




...und der Tippi-Toppi-Cafe wird jeschlechterspezifisch zubereitet! Nomma kucken:




Links Signora Florale, rechts Signor Maloja! Die hamm's druff! (Wer datt hier gerade hungrig liest - da kann ich nix für!)
Abber für watt? Der olle Karrenweg vom Hospiz Bernina gen Poschavio birgt Trailgepumpels und Federwegfeinlese par Exellence,
raus dafür! Letzter Fahrwerkscheck vonne Kurzen, Hut ab dafür auf 2.330 HM...




Dann mal auf; die Fotobüchse der Pandorra für's Erstgeläuf:








Familienausflug - Geschwaderformation einnehmen!




Mit bisken Security-Abstand alles besser!...wuppt!









 Huch, El Torro Nero!





 Entwarnung! Most Fav' still alive!
Artenreich ohne Ende die Region über der Baumgrenze, hab' ich doch glatt 'nen Grashalm getroffen der hat meiner
Meinung nach bei ZZTop den Bass gespielt!




 Jau, da oben iss alles bärtig watt ganzjährig auffe Wiese sein Dasein fristet... und Rot-Grün klappt auch, wer hätt's gedacht!




Alienalarm, Jott-sei-Dank selbst verhüpft! Nach dem Entree stand mehr oder weniger Traverse an, da muss man auch mal buckeln...







Geht eindeutig hoch, daher keinesfalls Weggeschenke liegen lassen - i.d.Fall Dubbel malted Alpenlimo, die hat Wumms und wird geerntet!
Hier - auffe Kuhweiden - schlägt die Stunde der Windschattenfahrer, Überhohlmanöver sind erwünscht und pushen den Puls....




...nochmal Büchse auf für Almjefühle...




Bachfurteln: Kernkompetenz! Die Produktionskosten müssen im Keller bleiben,
daher Schüler zum Taschengeldtarif für de Weidespassbremsen organisiert,
großer Wurf!




Blanke Freude im Gesicht, gelle!? Jetzt aus der Semi-Passage, eher kalklastig-fordernd....















Mit Schmackes gen La Rosa!







Rechnung ohne die Wirtinnen gemacht! Ein marodierend Himbeerfeld löste Beerenalarm aus......genauso musset abber sein
damit die Jugend bei der Stange bleibt - lasse pflücken (wer Himbeeren kann kann ja vielleicht auch Baumwolle unn somit
de Altersarmut wechbügeln!)...Ums Dörfchen La Rosa führt der Sentiero großflächig um Weideland, kostet Körner!
Klare Ansage:




Der helle Punkt am Horizont iss die Kurze, die Ollen müssen umdenken!...
Danach offenbart dett Trailchen seine wahre Seele - Karrenhighway schon vor de Römers hier iss willkommen wer auf
Fußbällen biken gelernt hat...ein Auszug:













Knuckel, knuckel - fordernd inne Gelenke gibt die Pace schomma vor wo die Reise hingeht...Zwischenzeitlich quer durche Paisana,
die Dörfer lassens an Authenzität (Hubert! Jewöhnlichkeit!) nitt mangeln!




Mer schauen auf Dachziegeln womit de Talbewohnerschaft noch de Phönizier mitte Schiffe abgewehrt hat! Sehenswert!
Soll aber nitt ablenken vorm Fortverlauf...Küng jibt Stollen vor de peinliche Belehrung...




Frouw knechtet Stollenwech...




...Spaß iss abber doch anders!




Braaab! Gehechel ging weiter....









 gewuppt! Schlüsselstelle:





 80 Zentimeter Höhendifferenz, da musse schon Schotte sein und auf "skill" enden um da durchzufluffen...
Danach, Ziel erreicht, mer staunens - Jugend eher MP3 statt Bahnsteig 1!




Die Bikes im Separée...




Gut abgehangen, wie wir vermuten! Und dett Finale vonne Tour, ein Hauch von EU-Geldern bleibt inne Vermutung kleben!




Ride on, lasst die Karren beiseite, der Pete! (Und für domani hatt de Gute schon ein Wort gefasst dett kann ich kaum glauben,
endet auf "...sina" und hat nix mit Apfelsine zu tun!)


----------



## ManiacMille (18. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Soderle, jetzt haben die Alpinis Fahrt aufgenommen! Schon beim Frühstück packten mich anjesichts vonne Butter (wirrfuse!) Gedanken...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dar war nen schöner Tag mit Dir! Für die harten Knochen gibt es noch den Malatschentrail bis janz runter in des Tal der Ahnungslosen. Mörderding, ab der Hälfte mit komplett festem Tretlager und ungewöhnlicher Kurbelstellumg. Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Ride on Andre &Becci


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2017)

Wow - das erst mal beim Brötchenholen sacken lassen! Das mers von so nemm Nischenangebot sein Dasein fristen kann
in italienischen Seitentälern find ich bemerkenswert...Damit vermeintlich "gestärkt" hinan zum nächsten Tourenstart...
Vorweg; mein absoluter Favorit, aber laut "outdooractive" ohne Namen, liegt hinter der Forcola di Livigno der "Mondberg"




Mordsding! Ganz eigene Oberfläche - mich hat's ja gejuckt da irgendwelche FakeNews zu albern aber die Sedimentoberfläche
von dem Trumm lässt nur Einsinken zu...weiter hin zu News mit Sinn!




Konsequent sollt' die noch bestehende gute Wetterlage ausgenutzt werden um der Bernina alle Optionen zu entreissen -
da soll ich doch dankbar sein datt de Damen so mitspielen...also, 40 Speichen (round about!) westwärts! Die Zossen gesattelt
gen Pontresina vom Bernina-Hospiz...Nach Start direkter Blickkontakt zur neuen "Bretterklasse" der Räthischen:




Sehr lustisch! In Indien klammern sich die Menschen mangels finanzieller Masse anne Nieten vonne Bahn - hier lässte beim
Waggon einfach Dach und Fenster wech und erklärt datt für exklusiv...eine winkende (scheinbar pakistanische) Familie gab
mir da irgendwie den Rest...Fehlverständnis! Gen Pontresina erstmal übers Hochplateau der Bernina....




Mer entsinnen uns an unseren grashalmigen Bassgitarissten von ZZTop vom Vortag, heute hatten 'se scheinbar Woodstock!




Aber leis' und naturverträglich, da woll'n mers nix mecker! Zahlreiche Weggefährtinnen pflasterten den Weg, die dunkle Augenfarbe
klares Votum für "Schlägerei - Ich war dabei!" - und nitt als Verlierer...




Ett zog und zog sich watt dahin, datt hatten Compagneros schon vorhergesagt.....Erst mal die Rhätische queren:




..dann fluffig weiter bis zur Haltestation Bernina Suot, hier nimmt der Weg eine unverhoffte Wendung - wie in vielen
anderen Bereichen der Alpen hat man hier konsequent Bike und Wanderer getrennt; aber für welchen Preis!




















...den muss ich morgen nennen! Wie auch überall im Alpenraum fängt's an zu Schütten wie aus Kübeln,
von daher erst mal Gebäudesicherung angesagt - to be continued, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2017)

...ff die Jugend schön gescheucht!








Kurz vor der Bernina Suot geht die Diavolezza gen Himmel...








...geht über diverse Zwischengipfel bis auf 2.950 HM - nix für schwache Nerven bei der handvoll Pfeiler - aber auch nix
für den schwachen Beutel - für ein Einzelticket wechseln 36,--Euronen den Besitzer....wow, dann lieber in Handfetisch
investieren...der weiß laut Print Bescheid!




Der Blick vonne Piste bei Morteratsch einfach fantastisch Richtung Piz Palu - da wird am nächsten Tag ein Fußmarsch investiert!




Nochmals betont: Sowohl in der Region Reschenpass/Nauders wie auch jetzt im Berninagebiet erfahren - die Kommunen trennen
mittlerweile mit Sinn und Verstand die Wanderpfade von den Trails, was sich merklich im Biketag bemerkbar macht -
denn irgendwatt bleibt doch immer hängen wenn mers mit Meckerfraktion konfrontiert wird....
Spielmöglichkeiten am Wegesrand bietet die Strecke allein wegen der verschiedenen Gemengelagen genug...




...macht Fun, prägt Skill und hält die Kurze bei der Stange, recht so!
Landschaft zwischen Bernina Sout und Morteratsch: Wahnsinn! Wie zwischen Plitwiczer Seen und Kanada....











Nach solch einem Spektakel kann eigentlich nix mehr toppen - von daher kommt der Transfer nach Pontresina
eigentlich überflüssig daher...







Aber watt tut mer nich alles für de Jugend....




...und die war zumindest nach Punkten geschafft! Ride on, der Pete aus dem Hagel schreibend....


----------



## jmr-biking (20. August 2017)

Wir sind damals bei der 5. Etappe von Livigno mit den Bikes auf dem Buckel auf La Stretta hinauf gekraxelt. Und dann durch das Val da Fain und Alp Bernina nach Bernina Suot. Somit haben wir den Mondberg wohl verpasst, aber das Val da Fain war auch sehr fein. 
Die Abfahrt nach Pontresina und schließlich rüber nach St. Moritz war dann die Gleiche wie bei euch. Landschaftlich und auch trailmäßig ein Traum. 

Posing vor den Piz`en aus dem Val da Fain raus. *Ach Pete, danke für die schönen Berichte!*


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2017)

Jürgen, bedenke! Isch hab Frouwens dabei! Datt bedeutet permanentes Feintuning anne Rädchen zu drehen, mimosenhafte
Ausschläge inne Skala wegzustreicheln bevor se entstehen ecetera ecetera pp.! Soll ich denen watt von "Bike hochbuckeln"
erzählen?! In Windeseile stünd' ich allein in Mutti Natur... Da heisstet fein: Schusta, bleib bei deinen Leisten (aka Frouwens!)...
So, konsequent am Faden bleiben...wenn mer's schomma in Livigno iss müssen auch die beiden Bikeparks abgearbeitet werden
(welche meanwhile Kombitickets anbieten, beim letzten Mal waren se noch hochverfeindet - Hut ab dafür!), beginnen mers 
mit dem Carosello 3000...

https://www.carosello3000.com/de/

Die haben im Frühsommer mit viel TammTamm den "Tutti-Frutti-Trail" eröffnet, dafür wurd' sogar Hans-No-Way-Rey nochmal
ausse Gruft geholt!




...na ja, ENJOY! Mittlerweile zieht's die komplette BellEtage des Bikesports ja rudelweise an die Enden der Welt, 
statt nett watt vonne Heimat zu berichten biken 'se in Nepal, Burkina Faso und durch die Favellas dieser Welt um
uns zu berichten wie einzigartig mers doch da aussieht...seh' ich skeptisch! ...Aussenbaustelle! Wiggi getz...
den einen und anderen Trail gefahren wird uns schnell klar: nix iss so prima und natürlich wie Mutti Natur!
Oberhalb der Baumgrenze iss der Fortverlauf der künstlichen Wege ja auf Kilometer vorhersehbar, die
Herausforderung annet fahrerische Können reduziert sich auf im Sattel bleiben; die Bernina-Trails haben uns
in Ihren Bann gezogen! Da legen mers nochmal einen druff, datt schwör icke! Fotoauslese vom Bikepark...




Die Großseilbahn vom Carosello (mer erinnern uns noch an die alte Kabine wo mittig der Stahlpfeiler vonne Seilhalterung trohnte,
die Gondeltüren schlossen mit Wumms ums Ritzelpaket - Alptraum für Carbonbiker!) weicht zur Zeit - na, watt wohl?! - einer
neuen Großseilbahn und fällt damit aus. Aufstiegshilfe daher ab Ende des Lifts von Livigno Centrale mit dem Sessellift,
ein Haken pro Gondel ist bei dem Trubel bissken mau...müssen mers durch! Jedoch, oberhalb vonne Baumgrenze wurde aufgerüstet...
die Kühe haben W-Lan! (Anne Antennen zu erkennnen!)




Personal iss superfreundlich, Essen auffe Alpe ist hochanständig - das iss eher untertrieben; die Damen wurden watt bleich
im Gesicht als der Kellner die "Rippchen" auftischte:




Jau, wer solche Kühe hatt bekommt auch solche Rippchen! 




Unterhalb der Baumgrenze schon eher Spaß geboten, und bei dem folgenden müssen mers klar sagen:




*DAFÜR gen mers raus!* Kalenderpic! Epischer Singletrail oberhalb vom Stausee von Livigno, Sonnenschein nebst Herzilein,
watt willtu mehr!? Mer folgen dem Trailfuchs....




und besinnen uns auf datt watt uns liegt - abgehend aus 2.700 HM liegt am oberen Ende des Carosellos der Einstieg
ins Val Federia....











(jaja, Gegenlicht!...)




Ein epischer Hangtrail der dich am Ende bei einem Naturbauernhof im Gegental von Livigno ausspuckt -
aber eine bella Cafemachina besitzt!




Da herausgekommen haste allet richtig gemacht und kannst den Tag ausklingen lassen!...
Noch eine Randnotiz aussem Ortsleben - so kann All-Terrain-Bike auch aussehen...




Chique, watt?! Ride on, Nepal kann auch vor de Haustüre sein, der Pete
....P.S.: bei DEN Rippchen hätten 'se besser mal Rainer Callmund den Tutti-Frutti runtergejagt,
da wär' die Presse durch de Decke gegangen...


----------



## ManiacMille (21. August 2017)

Danke für deine tolle Berichterstattung. Halt einen am Leben. Mich hat der Alltag schon wieder im Würgegriff. Ride on und habt Spaß. 
Grüße aus dem Norden der Republik.
André und Becci


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2017)

Chapter Bernina III - wie der Jürgen schon anmerkte hat der Passo Bernina nitt nur Pontresina als nördliche Route zu bieten (aka Bikeroute
St. Moritz No. 1) sondern neben dem Karrenweg gen Süden (aka 436er, alte Karrenroute) auch noch über Rifugio Belvedere und Rifugio Alp Grüm einen rumpeligen Pfeil im Köcher aka 673er über die südliche Staumauer des Lago Bianco hinwech. Wie der Rheinländer
so iss (links eröm, rechs eröm, üvver Disch un Bänk un Stöhl...) will der immer alles wissen - un wo mers schomma da sinn....
Team verstärkt durche Älteste Alva nebst the thing we formerly called Schwiegersohnplatzhalter Alan Aufgabe innet Visier!




...bei Traumwetter ein Blick zurück - wie lädiert würden mers retournieren? Blick voraus erinnerte an die Schlacht gen Mittelerde...




...halb so wild, die Fußgänger sind der zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gemeinsamen Wegführung geschuldet und die dreuenden
Wolken wissen noch nix von unserem Kommen.... Quasi Zentelsekundos später nahm dett Verfahren seinen Lauf....




Siehste, der wehmütige Blick zurück liegt gerade mal 3 Fußschritte hinter uns... Frau Alva repariert viel und gerne,
aber am liebsten auffem Trail in Gemeinschaft und an lebenswichtigen Ingredizien wie Bremse und Schaltung...grml,grml...
behoben und die Mauern Gondors (hier hält die Südliche Staumauer vonne Bernina her...) überwunden







...sieht der Leser Alan im DH-Vollformat seitwärts flankieren! Muss so, wir nehmen jeden mit! Gesagt werden muss aber datt
die recht dünne Luft in seiner Anwesenheit mit Fullface und dem Abfahrtstrummgewicht bei Aufwärtspassagen zum Spitznamen
"Lord Helmchen" führte - die Pfeifatmung war voll StarWars-kompatibel....  Dett am Rande... Der Wegweiser hatte Fußpilger
und Bikesportinteressierte vortrefflich getrennt und gab erst mal ein paar Höhen- und Tiefenmeter frei gen Rifugio Belvedere,
hier führt der offizielle Steig über die Aussichtsterazza vom Gasthof, mer sortiert sich neu...




(unglaublich, von der Rhätischen Bahn aus betrachtet liegt das Ding Ewigkeiten wie der Kopf vom Fahnenmast über einem,
das mers mit eigenen Mitteln da runterkommt iss jedem ein Schulterklopfen wert!)...hier kamen ordentlich SeniorenStöckelwanderer
auf der offizielen Piste hochgedackelt vonne Alp Grüm, daher mal links und rechts durchet Gemüse geschummelt -
Kollege Spaß war auch dabei! Abschnitt Alp Grüm zur Station Stablini...der Teufel steckte im Detail....










Ganz ohn' Erfahrung und Benimm'(te) - die Kurze ihren Zossen trimmte! Hier waren für die Regendrainage *senkrechte*
Steinplatten verdengelt, die Schlange züngelte bereits - und fand vor der Bahnstation Stablini am Hintersocken ihr Opfer...




Immerhin - nitt alles Personal iss eingebunden aufreg und der Olle darf flicken, datt aber immerhin unter waidlich schöner
Wiesenatmosphäre mit viel Ameisen und keinem Zeitdruck...die querende Rhätische lässt aber überdenken:




Blitzflott wurd' der Flickschuster an Hunderte von Fahrgästen unter Applaus übertragen - da geht doch watt!
(Mal inne Wiedervorlage packen für dürre Tage!) Ein buntes Ragout des Weges gen Cavaglia...




...wo wir's vonne Socken waren: HIER ein Rifugio?! Cavaglia mutet wieder recht inne Zivilisation an, aber einerseits
muss mers auch mal den aufsteigenden Wanderer auf der Transalp bedenken, und andererseits kann auch so ein
ungeschliffenes Kronjuwel watt im Pelzmäntelchen halten...Schaumers mal:















Mittagslager, scheinbar nix passiert - abber de Älteste kriegt Gerstensuppe...




Allet schnuppe, iss mal Suppe - abber wie geil iss denn der Untersetzer!!!




Hier kriegt der/die/das Suppenlöffler eine blitzsaubere Trailmap als Untersetzer verabreicht! Da kannste vonne Höhenmeters
bis zur Trächtigkeit vonne heimischen Ziegen allet rausziehen - Halleluja! Und in Sachen Fußball auch noch federführend:




...die Extrakosten für den Ball im Schild haben der Schweiz international noch nix richtig beschert, trotzdem gehn se ran!
Dermaßen bereichert und gestärkt ging's ans
Eingemachte; Passage Cavaglia gen Poschiavo im Tale. Hier im Vorgelustere Tränen gelacht über das vermischen der Suchbegriffe in Youtube und dem Resultat einer verwegenen Schar DH-Cowboys die scheinbar 20 Jahre nach Eheschluss ett erste Mal wieder auffe
Menschheit losgelassen wurden und jedes gequerte Eichhornschiesslein nebst Streckenmeter als den Ihren feierten - mir gratulieren!
Aber; erst mal neutralisieren...Statione Cavaglia...größtenteils harmlos....




...grad passiert kommen alle Gemengelagen zusammen; Wasser, Weg und Bahn wollen durch's selbe Nadelöhr...




Ab in's Blaue...










Kämpft die Bahn gegen die Meute - streck' den Huf, mach fette Beute! Aber nix da, hier wird's ernst - Wurzel und Stein
sollten dein Freund sein, ein Schuss rhätoromanisch im Sprachumgang mit der Natur sind durchaus hilfreich!







Tochter & Mutter in harmlosem Ausschnitt - im Wald ging's zur Sache; wer da nitt sein Arbeitsgerät beherrscht hört da nitt hin!
Von den "tricky Trails" existiert kein Pic - da war die Bande mit sich selbst beschäftigt und hatte einen Gesichtsausdruck
der nitt inne rheinisch-katholische Öffentlichkeit jehört! Bahngleise werden gequert, mehrfach!




Die Rhätische fährt oft und fluffig, kann also bergnuff gar mancher Stadtbahn datt Wasser mehr als reichen,
daher immer Ohren auf beim Bahngleislauf! Gestehen muss mers, wenn der Skill passt bisse im Nirvana:




Hier hat der Lursch doch glatt - im Vorausblick auffet Steinfeld - die Zeitnahme im Hintergrund geschlunzt - Shame on him!!!
Im Finale gen Poschiavo: Der sauversteinte Zubringerfelsweg erweist sich als die Feierabendrunde der Schweitzer Nationalmannschaft,
Kuhdrähte unter Strom auf 80cm zeitweise...




Hör auf de Muddi!




Gohstriders inne Sky - kann mir meine Cam nitt erklären wo da die Real-Fav's waren...
Anschlussticket erschliesst Herzen der Jugend, kuckst Du Bernina-Gold-Card:







Im Dorf daheim! Hätt uns doch gereicht!




...aber heil zurück tut's auch die Große, und watt hammers ein gerüttet Pfund Erfahrung mit inne Heimat zurück!
Stay tuned, haut's euch raus da naussi, der Pete! Tut sich familisch jünglings weiten, da kanntu auch in Tiefen schreiten!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2017)

Lange Nase er uns macht  
Und ... man beachte .... er das Fangeisen auf maximalen Abstand zum Herzen gesetzt hat


----------



## jmr-biking (24. August 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... - im Wald ging's zur Sache; wer da nitt sein Arbeitsgerät beherrscht hört da nitt hin!
> Von den "tricky Trails" existiert kein Pic - da war die Bande mit sich selbst beschäftigt und hatte einen Gesichtsausdruck
> der nitt inne rheinisch-katholische Öffentlichkeit jehört! Bahngleise werden gequert, mehrfach!



Der Abschnitt im Wald war wirklich der Hammer!  Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie wir nonstop mit Grinsebacken gen Tal trailten. Fotos davon? Fehlanzeige. 
Quer eingebaute Steinplatten? Die Dinger waren ziemlich hinterlistig. Der ein oder andere von uns wurde deshalb auch von der Schlange gebissen. 
Augen und Lauscher auf beim Schienen queren. 
Ans Refugio Cavaglia kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Lag wohl am Abfahrtsrausch...


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Lange Nase er uns macht
> Und ... man beachte .... er das Fangeisen auf maximalen Abstand zum Herzen gesetzt hat


Wie, watt, wo?! Bei dem Wegematerial war für den Schreiberling kein Platz mehr für Eisen - der musste in selbige gehen!


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Der Abschnitt im Wald war wirklich der Hammer!  Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie wir nonstop mit Grinsebacken gen Tal trailten. Fotos davon? Fehlanzeige.
> Quer eingebaute Steinplatten? Die Dinger waren ziemlich hinterlistig. Der ein oder andere von uns wurde deshalb auch von der Schlange gebissen.
> Augen und Lauscher auf beim Schienen queren.
> Ans Refugio Cavaglia kann ich mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Lag wohl am Abfahrtsrausch...


Jürgen, da hatteste ja offene Türen eingerannt als du den erwähntest! Und watt bin ich ein glücklicher Tropf vor dem Hörrn
da meanwhile ohne Bedenken die janze Familisch runterscheuchen zu dürfen und DIE akzeptieren datt Kokettieren mit Fahrdraht
und Bergsturz als URLAUB! Scheinbar hat datt Nesthäkchen aka "SnakeEye" aka "Schneller Brüter" doch gehörig
Gravitationsgene vonne Ollen mitbekommen, so kann's weitergehen! Live long & prosper, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2017)

Resultat übrigens wie bei Variante uno:




Küng phüsisch platt! Da tat die Mattigkeit nach greifen - sie poft ein nebem Autoreifen! Mission accomplished....

P.S: Ann alle Mütterns - dett war o.k., nur Müdigkeit geschuldet und kein Verwarlosen
neben de Autofelge - Kind war im Blick!


----------



## Pete04 (7. September 2017)

Almdudler-EXTRAKT!...und watt er aus Normalsterblichen macht....
...der Probant wurde am Ende der Line geteasert! Parallelen zum genialen Claudio Cagouri sind durchaus gewollt....
Ride Blödsinn, ett hilft, der Pete.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. September 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Almdudler-EXTRAKT!...und watt er aus Normalsterblichen macht....
> ...der Probant wurde am Ende der Line geteasert! Parallelen zum genialen Claudio Cagouri sind durchaus gewollt....
> Ride Blödsinn, ett hilft, der Pete.



Eben schon gesehen  leckmich fett hast du einen am Äerpel


----------



## Pete04 (8. September 2017)

...nochmal hochgedudelt, getz wuppt's! @delphi1507 @AePs4FrIdA  Alarma!


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2017)

Allemal sehenswert:

http://www.t-online.de/tv/webclips/...chen-revolutioniert-das-radfahren.html?vid=ap

Schlau konstruiert - kann sogar Hanglage vom Zossen erkennen...Smithonian geht aber unter Championsleague auch nitt raus!


----------



## Pete04 (30. September 2017)

Einen regenlosen Samstag weiter hat die Boppardregion im Kalmuttal einen weiteren Trail gewonnen...
Mer danken der fussläufigen Crew und der Bopparder Vielfalt!
Unfassbar: Gleich hinterm Braunkohlebagger vonne Rheinbraun folgt die teutonische Wildsau...selten so ein Terraforming erlebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Oktober 2017)

Fatal! Elftaal! Ahrtaal! Beim einsetzenden Indian Summer der Platz zum Sein aka Place-to-be....




Wann hab' ich eigentlich den Leinenzwang für Hot-Dogs aufgehoben?! Oder fällt datt schon unter Schengen-Abkommen?
Gruppenwandern mit Hunden ist absolut legitim und macht im Rudel sicher mehr Spaß  aber scheinbar iss Doggy frei fliegen
lassen hoch in Mode! Normal gehn' mers bei Sichtung von Wegekollegen annen Trailrand und lassen höflich grüßend passieren -
erst recht am 7. Tag der Woche - aber wenn direkt ein Rudel vor den Schlappen springt wird's prekär...Natur kann Rudel,
kuckst Du:







Rudel Pilze am Wegesrand - eher abwartend...D)..behelligt keinen Wegmitnutzer (ett sei denn der raucht datt Zeusch!) -
ett Nano-Rudel-Wassertropfen kommt noch harmloser daher und hat sich fein nach Größe am Blatt sortiert - Vermutung:
Ehepaar, 3 Kinners, rechts oben Schwigamutta in Solitärlage! Klappt doch! OK wäre auch den Doggy fliegen zu lassen wenner dann
hört (im Zweifel mal Führerschein machen) aber die Gebetsmühlenartigen Singsangtöne vonne Besitzers liessen Fieses befürchten -
i.d.R. hatte dich de Honk (teils Vollhonk) mit "Appetit" im Blick während Frouwchen im "Mizzi-Mizzi-Modus" den Bißtrieb gen Null
zu beten versuchte....OK, Doggy-Kiters - _*dann lass ich halt mein Mastodon fliegen*_! Muschi-proved und mit 100mm-Fedaweißem-Wech sollt ett seine Ahrtaltauglichkeit im Ahrtal beweisen... Ein fesches Trailpaket ward geschnürt, vonne Freiwilligen Brandweer in Altenahr fesch an über den Recher Sattel gen Stei*L*erberghaus.... Lasset die Rampen kommen!




Einstiegspunkt Knoppentrail - hier kamen uns ein Gladbacher Vadder-Sohn-Gespann bergnuff entgegen...("der Trail war so eingezeichnet!")
-fiel mir schlagartig wieder eine 3er-Kombo Stahlfederfahrer aussem Vorjahr ein die den Schrock "hochschoben" - im Glauben "der geht so..." - Tränen der Sonne, wer setzt so'n Zeusch inne Gemeinde?! Mer gratulierte standesjemäß zum Last-minute-Sieg vom Vortach
und schob' passioniert wiggi....Passionsstationen altbekannt:




Flucht nach Ägypten - Gebetsstock am Ende der Welt, hier lässt sich ob der sacksteilen Rampe vortrefflich stoßgebeten!
Muss ich, oh Herr, wie Hulle schwitzen - lass Körner zu mir aufwärts flitzen! (Kann helfen, Nachweis noch nitt erbracht....)




Hasenkreuz in Natura - alles ausser flink unser Fortkommen war! Dann - niemals dort erwartet:




Altersruhesitz aka Casa di Demenzo gefunden! Kein Motorengedröhne vom Ahrtal mehr vernehmbar,
reduced to the max (brauchste auch nitt viel zu putzen!) fanden mers eine verlassene Datscha mit ordentlich
Holz hinter de Hütten (wie immer _*datt*_ Gleichnis in den Kopf des Lesenden findet....) Nice!!!
Mit Birne aus heimischem Balkonanbau - jau, wir werden zunehmend Selbstversorgers - ging's mit Visionen
vonne Rentenstelle weiter hinan... Ahrtourismus kann mehr, kuckst Du Endsequenz vonne Rampenorgie:




...predigst (nache Betstationen) Du noch den Rampenfluch - serviert die Ahr ein Schwitzetuch! Freundlicher Handtuchspender 
am Wegesrand...Frottee - kein billiger Ramsch!!! Mea ultima Amore:




Tunnelblick vor Feinkost Nipp! Neien, Quatsch, der Blättertunnel postiert sich vorm Steinerberghaus und sacht dem Pedalleur: gleich
bisse da! (Und - hach! -watt für'n Vorbau!) Ein Blick über den Tassenrand offenbart...




Ahorn und Wildkirsche sind die fleissigsten Farbüberläufer - mit denen kein Bündnis schliessen, die hauen als erste ab!
Eher trust de Coffeeshop! Nach Betstationes folgt aussem Alten Testamente jetzt quid pro quo, also Aug' um Aug' und
für jeden aufwärts verdemmelten (Kettenblatt)Zahn ein ab.... Herbstlich eingestimmt; Blätter pflasterten seinen Wech....




Wer aber beim Rifugio dem Ahrwein satt zugesprochen hat: Schoppen pflasterten seine Noppen! Nix gut!
Also mit Zero-Öchsle talwärts, der Trailbuddy "El Schrock" war erste Wahl! Kontrolle der Noppen-Cam:




Jau, Bika noch anne Kommandozentrale! Watt auch wichtig iss, befinden mers uns doch mit satt Spieltrieb
im Kernland des Hopsens und Gehopst werdens.... Erst mal vorbei am Trail-Instructor aka de Kanzlerin....




...auffe "Raute" se verzichtet hat... Kerninhalt - der Jünger hörte nitt mehr zu weil fluffisch Grund in Sichtweite:
"Verkackst du Wurzel - dann viel Purzel!"  Last datt Mastodon vonne Leine!


















Viel zitiert - selten von Nutze - der Pete, die alte Poserwuzze! Könnt' datt Segment nitt watt mehr in Talnähe verlaufen?!
Apres - sowohl de Aussicht als auch der Trailverlauf:




Belissima!!! Nix schlägt zwischendurch ein sonniges Ahrtal - die teutonische Brennessel hat wegen Best-of-Wetta 
eine gefühlte 3. Brut angelegt die sich vortrefflich auf Wade und Gemüt niederschlägt; Bahndammtrails avancieren
zur Lippizanerschule (die Lemminge auffem Pflichtradweg wissen garnitt watt der Collega auffe anderen Seite
des Bahndamms da an Stichen wechpackt...) Nix schlächt ein Mastodon, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

Hat der da am Schrock die Chickenline gewählt


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Oktober 2017)

Ob ich mir die Pilze, getrocknet natürlich, mal rauchend zu Gemüte führen soll?  So ein Hardcore-Text am frühen Morgen vom hier Verfassenden ist starker Tobak für mein Hirn.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hat der da am Schrock die Chickenline gewählt


Kannst doch hier nitt alles zeigen - da schauen Kinda rein! Aber unten rum iss meanwhile so zerschossen,
da könnt' ick mir auch den Kümmeraner als Wegesstatio vorstellen....




Tät ja bei o.g. Stationen den Wald nitt wirklich verschangelieren!


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2017)

Andere haben "Berni-Ecclestone-Kurve", "Hatzenbach", "Fuchsröhre" und "Eau Rouge" - so 'ne "Hubertussenke" könnte der Region
ordentlich Tourismus bescheren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Andere haben "Berni-Ecclestone-Kurve", "Hatzenbach", "Fuchsröhre" und "Eau Rouge" - so 'ne "Hubertussenke" könnte der Region
> ordentlich Tourismus bescheren...



Wirkönnen unser Bardentreffen auch dorthin verlegen, bei soner Tour gibs dann bestimmt genug Stoff für Mythen und Legenden


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2017)

Wenn mers im worst-case-Szenario verkacken täten hätt' der Schrock seinen ersten "Kalvarienberg" als Kreuzgruppe!
Datt würd' ne *Pilgerstätte*!!! 3 Kreuze nah' am Wegesrand wo Schreiberling sein Schicksal fand'....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Oktober 2017)

Die Gebeine der drei Trailheiligen


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2017)

Gelegen in Zint-Ahro-de-Kompostella! (Kompostierter könnten mers dann kaum mehr sein!) Da muss abber dann auch ordentlich
Wegenetz hin - Jakobsmuschel iss schon abgegriffen, Miesmuschel passt nitt zu unserer durchweg juten Laune, ich schlag mal watt vor:





Da iss doch für jeden von uns Scheinheiligen watt dabei! Kannste aus 3 Wegesrichtungen die Pace beschildern...
Immer locker bleiben, vor Bilanz vom Burgentanz gen mers nitt inne ewigen Jagdgründe!


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2017)

Fott war'n se! Wo war'n se? DA war'n se!




Ausbruch inne Region Colorado to the roots of Mtb.... Mir se freuten! Bildercompound folgt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2017)

TT's No-Men's-Land-Trip schürrte Explorer-Geist! Nachdem die Gute (TourGhost/Explorer) kundtat datt Zypern drohte inne Herbstvacancies
die Ungeordneten Staaten vonne Amerikas zu schlagen (datt 'nenn ich mal Selbstverliebt!) ging die Decision directammente inne one USA!
Heim in datt Land von Gary Fisher, Vollhoncrahmen, V-Brakes und zu de Wurzeln von wo alles begann....




Gelandet - 2 Miles hinterm Airport der Hackelbergtrail schon ausgeschildert (right on the right in the middle) - nur 2,3 Pasec entfernt!




Drunt unten im Land - in US-Au - die trohnt die größte Dieselsau! Heute noch gerade mal gefühlte 10% elektrifiziert....




Desert View - der Grand Canyon offenbart biketechnisch noch satt to-do-Potential...




Eindeutig keine Devise vom Präsi....




The Place to be - 15 Meter vom Colorado und 1,2 Km vom Porcupine-Rim-Trail.... Der Stinkefinger-Felsen im Mittelfeld irritiert...




Beware the fire - aka haltet datt Feuer!





Manni Krug im Fliegenflug! Kumma Seitenspiegel und Aufbau! Hatten wir Invaders ausse falschen Bundesländern dabei!?




Bryce-Canyon...Kannste runter, musse aber nich!




Last Case - hier trollt sich der Trekki - oder keiner! Stayed aber tuned, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2017)

Nu mal eine Mär aus dem Land watt der Präsi immer dicker machen will! Ein Bilbo-aus-dem-Auenland Jetztzeit sozusagen.... da brachen
mers auf um den Westen zu knechten...kurz nach Ankunft, jetzt schon in Moab, wenige Meter vom Colorado River Biwak bezogen,
tut die Gute dem frischjeduschten Verfasser kund: "Wir müssen dir was sagen!" Unkontrollierter Puls, Kontinenz, Persilfrage - der Adressat
stand vollends ausser sich und checkte aus dem Augenwinkel die Brennholzvorräte.... Nix da, O-Ton: "RAMPAGE iss übermorgen!"






Im kleinen, einem Kopfsalat durchaus ähnlichen Hirn des Verfassers detonierten Synapsen (geht nich, liest sich aber epochal!),
schlugen DNS-Stränge Kreise und setzte logisches Denken aus.... Wir waren auffe grossen Indian-Karte nur 2 Daumen entfernt!
(Theo-gegen-den-Rest-der-Welt-Kenner wissen: kann ganz Europa bedeuten...) Was folgte: Latürnich, gegen JEDE VERNUNFT brach
der Treck auf gen Virgin/Utah um mit Nerds, Dudes und ordentlich staubig Sandsteingepupere die Größten zu feiern

Ausgestattet mit modernsten Handy-Sim-Carten die selbst in Ballungsgebieten bis auf E-Netz-Qualität hochschraubten...
jagte der Kordon-der-Besessenen Mile for Mile durch Utah.... Eindrücke: Bigga geht imma!






Hinterm 12-Meter-Wohnmobil hängt an Starrachse der PKW, Räder dran, Canadier druff - Yacht am PKW machen die auch glatt!
Wobei bei all' dieser zur Schau getragenen Livin'-Easy-Mentalität klar gesagt sein muss:






...da iss nix easy in Utah, Nevada, Arizona! Nur scheinbar werden auf Trails noch Hunde "geritten" watt zu gemeinsamen Verbotsschildern
führt - all' die Biker die wir in den Nationalparks trafen waren wacker über Asphalt rein und wieder raus, bis auf paar Ausnahmen wo mers
auch fein den Deckel draufhalten.... alle Trails waren completto vorbidden... paar lächerliche Outtakes im Grand Canyon mal ausgenommen, aber wer will bei der Kulisse schon hinter Busdepots und Angestelltenparkplätzen the great Divide erfahren!?

Datt bittere Ende vom Burrito des Lebens (Lies, junger Rider, und erfahre von den Unmöglichkeiten fehlender Netzabdeckung...)













WIR waren da, aber die Rampage war weg! Was alle Welt wusste war unserer Simfy-Netzcard mangels Netz - dafür war 'se eigentlich
da... - entgangen - wegen Windböen war der Contest vorgezogen worden... So gab's für die wilde Hatz' der JFFR quer durch den
Westen der USA statt Nerds im Staub nur Dixies auf Hängern - im Abgang eher mild! 
*§§* Jedoch, Fazit: Such mir mal jemand 'nen positiv bekloppten Partner der so watt mitmacht wie 'ne gestandene Bleiente!
Mecker-Anhang: Im Nachblick betrachtet hatte PinkBike klare Infos im Köcher, unsere Mtb-News verwiesen weder auf Kontakte,
Locations (Utah?!) oder Timelines.... Checker-Anhang: Nix wie rein in datt Bällchenbad - wer weiss wie lange der Präsi noch
Peoples like the Germans duldet in einer Landschaft die mers uns hier einfach nich' vorstellen können - Ride hin, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (9. November 2017)

Siehe weita unten....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar !


----------



## H-P (10. November 2017)

Kann auch nix sehen, Luca vom Garda See?


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2017)




----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2017)

Bei Schmuddelwetta mal ein Pic vom Steinerberg des Nachmittags; Graupel, Schnee und Niesel waren der Lohn...




Woher die Königskerzen die schiere Freude am Blühen nehmen bleibt ihr frostiges Geheimnis; paar HM später waren die Compagneros
einheitlich braun verfroren.... So wirklich lustig iss ausser im Schwarm biken grad nich' - man kann aber mal die Füße rausjagen...
Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2017)

Nachdem die Derbyfrage im Pott HINREICHEND geklärt wurde aka "Wer iss hier der Bosz?! galt es dem Körpa Nahrung zuzuführen,
hier also eine gepflegte Kälte/Schweisskombi....Auf gen Dreiborner Höhe! Null Grad und sauiger Windchill liessen datt Verlassen
des Shuttles nomma gut überdacht werden - abba dafür war'n mers ja da! Und prompt im lebensbejahenden Grau dett windigen
Weilers Wollseifen Vorurteile pronto bestätigt:




DIE mach alles kaputt! - und datt war nur Standgas! Jetzt ab Directione Zint Rochus...




...war schliesslich Totensonntach; datt kann St. Rochus mit seiner eher spartanischen Grundausstattung
quasi stehend in Flair vermitteln! Ohne Heizung und Feuerstelle gibt mers bei den Temperaturen
nach Stossgebet abber Hackengazz...teils unter de Verballhornung vonne Gattin...




Datt hätte Ich so NIEMALS gesagt - hier muss der Schnitzer Tribut zollen! (Heisst bestimmt auch watt Fieses
und gibt somit gerüttet Haue...)
Der Wanderweg sah ordentlich malträtiert aus; schlimmer als
nach der FatMopsSauerei allemal...and it goes like this:




Jawohl, natürlich, aber ja doch! Woran soll ich denn einen NaZionalpark erkennen wenn nich' permanent bestehende
Rad- und Wanderwege von dilletierenden Forsthoncs einer Frischzellenkur unterzogen würden! Links liegt noch die Kette
vom Wegemeuchler - war ja auch nur (siehe links..) der T30 - bekanntlich kann sich der T1000 (Arnie!) selber reparieren....
Trend geht scheint's zum "Signaturhaufen" - wenn da jeder 'ne Signatur hinterliesse wo's Haufen gibt....
Genug gemoosert - statt Almosen einfach mal rummmoosen - dafür hatt's Spielplatz satt...




Urfttalsperre auf Rekordwinterstand gesichtet...




Mein lieber Scholli! Da waren aber tiefe Einsichten fällig...




Die Urft geht im Flußbett quasi bis annet Absperrventil - auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert für neue Ansichten!
Lohn der Schlechtwetterexpedition waren eine Handvoll People im Geläuf - allesamt freundlichst gegrüßt (türlich,türlich!)
und einzig datt majestätische Rauschen der Urft als Begleiter; feinst angerichtet.
Und - wer kennt ett nicht - hat mers nich manchmal Sehnsucht nach neuem Bike, nach neuen Herausforderungen?
(Der Verfasser nich, der hat die Garage voll wie Hulle und inne Bude Damen satt....)
Oft wird auffe brave Eifel geschimpft - aber datt Angebot (Stichwort Gemünd/Kirche) erscheint selbst auf's Zocken
getrimmten Bikecompagnero asiatisch:




...verstehste?! Bei nur EINEM Radwechsel iss inne Küche bei uns schon so:  ....getz verspricht der Anbieter abber VIER!
Isch geh' nomma inne Garage kucken! Ride on, wechselt Räder wenners neue wollt, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Na mal gut das der braune Hut dat nich gesehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2017)

Nich datt ett heisst gäb hier keine Snowpics!




Flatfoot near Schmidtheim - warum die Industrie Socken produziert die unterhalb der Knöchel enden - ein Rätsel!
Warum Jungbrut die für'n Schneemarsch favorisiert - der Wahnsinn! Feines Exploring am "Dänenbach" betrieben
fernab aller Bettenlager und Geräuschkulisse - aber die Sockenwahl zeichnet....Stay inne Jahreszeit, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Dezember 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na mal gut das der braune Hut dat nich gesehen hat







Da sach ich nur: kennste einen, kennste alle! Hier paar Wochen alt San Juan County, Utah - mer beachte die verräterische
Lauerhaltung... *Mexican Hat*! Nix schlägt Mutti Natur in Sachen Formensprache...watt gäben mers dafür die Mountains im
Background heimisch zu haben...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Dezember 2017)

Mexican
Hat
ich jetzt auch lieber!
Palim Palim
Obwohl es hier und heute im Schnee auch ganz schee
war
is klar


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2017)

******biddi-biddi-biddi-EILMELDUNG*************

Du wirss bekloppt - datt glövste nie - ganz Kommern geht auf Super-Gie!








Da hammse dem Hubert sein Griesberg auf links geharvestert! Russland iss raus,
scheinbar springt Kommern inne Bresche und schickt den Robinator auffe "Kümmersche Streif"....
Und datt ganze voll spontan ohne Vorwarnung wo ich sonst doch die Strecke quasi täglich "befeuere"!
Hoffentlich lassen se die "Pizza" unversehrt, sonst muss der Hubi seine Feiaabendrunde modifizieren....

*****Eilmeldung Ende********

Wo sich die KBU gerade den Vorweihnachtwammes füllt (vonne sportlichen Herausforderungen diverser Weihnachtsmärkte
kündend...) jagt die JFFR durch ferne Eifeltäler, voll in Askese (~Aschkäse, hoch gesprochen...)
Der Gattin Ruf zum Innehalt, datt sei doch schliesslich 'ne Burg liess den Lursch inne Bremsbacken griffeln....




Schloss Schmidtheim, Lieferanteneingang...im Besitz der Grafen von Beissel (wir staunen, Satzvey hört ja auch zum Portfolio...)
hat's später eine socalled "Vorburg" bekommen und kommt damit inne Wertung! Der Verfasser war dienstlich so verpeilt datt
er sein Pagnini-Burgen-Sammelalbum garnitt auffem Schirm hatte... Datt sollte sich ändern....
Weiter die Hatz der Urft entlang ging's hinter Schmidtheim inne Traditionsverfahrung Fischteiche...wir nahmens mit Humor
und umkreisten wirfus (~aka auf diversen Wegen) umme Klärteiche urftabwärts...in What-have-to-be-solved 2:




De NaviOffiziene im Einsatz - die Ruhe selbst! Die Lösung: *quer durchett Gemüse!* (Hat der Verfasser besonders gerne,
führt -wenn nich zum Ziel - zu neuen Einsichten..) Jedoch, ein _Schmelzwasser führendes Bachbett_ verhinderte
Fortschritt - der jute bekannte Dänenbach, am WE noch im Schnee füssig gescoutet... Da kenne mer nix, da gehn ma dursch!
Aufgesattelt, Mund abbuzze, durchjeshuttelt....




Ab getz iss da Furt! Wäre ja gelacht wenn man sich von jedem rotzlümmeligen Jewässa knechten liesse... über Wiesen
an Sauenhinterlassenschaften - keine Grabungen, mehr Heckausstoss - hinab, Wege wurden dank versuppter Drainagen
und Harvestereinsatz zu Gewässern... doch halt, du kriegst die Motten!











Ich sach nur: Wennet einmal läuft! Wir kamen zwar gerade mal auf 3 Bach statt Zehnbach;
die Legende tut abber kund datt die Zahl der Bewohner unklar war - ergo: wenn da sieben Mottenbewohner
simultan noch innen "Mottengraben" gestrullert haben iss die Zahl der Bäche konform - weita woll'n mers
datt Thema "Bäche und deren Entstehung" nitt vertiefen, soll ja locker lesbar bleiben (Belletristique quasi!)....
Wasserstände (noch hier und da schmelzende Schneereste oberhalb) nahmen zu....ein Biberverdacht




konnte "enthärtet" werden, Ursache war ein geschickt im Brückenbogen (Abzweig alte Ahrtalstrecke gen Blankenheim) untergebrachtes
Stauwehr...Hinan, Dashcam im Verfolgungsmodus Singletrail aktiviert!








Hurz! Datt vermeintliche nächste Burgenavatar war der im Dornröschenschlaf befindliche Traditionswasserturm vom Bahnhof
Blankenheim-Wald, im Schlaf frisch renoviert - muss mer drüber nachdenken, soviele Baustellen bei der Bahn und dann wird
ein im stillen Tann gelegener Appendix mit Farbe überholt - strahlt er durch's furunkelnde Kraut.
Wegen der farblich hohen Depressionswirkung *datt* Pic extra large.... (Ein Querlustern im Netz förderte erstaunlich zu Tage:
Bf Blankenheim-Wald hat Freundeskreis mit Zielfocus auf Erhalt des Bahnhofsgebäudes, Busfahrgäste einfach mal trocken
warten lassen ist unter anderem deren Place-to-be - wir meinen: nitt verkehrt!)...hinter der Bundesstrasse am Bahnhof
über frisches Forstwegplanum gen Steinfeld und Co. ....da, plötzlich, ein Newcomer unter den Oldschoolern!
Ein für kleines Handgeld willig gemachter Maulwurf hielt datt Ergebnis fest:















Wir hauen mal Tut-ench-Amun alias Karl Berbuer ausse Katakomben:
"Agrippina, _Agrippinensis_, _wenn_ do _ding Pänz_ sühs, bes´de vun de Söck..."
Waren mers! Von beiden! Links und Rechts! Da bisse mal 2 Tage nitt im Sektor und die umtriebigen Eifelaner
rekultivieren ein ganzet Römercastello aka Castello "Steinrütsch"... in Combinatione mit dem oberhalb gelegenen
"Matronentempel" (wegen de Weihnachtsmärkte: NICHT Maronentempel!)und den quadratisch, praktischen
Sitzcombos prima Familischausflugsziel - Wasser hat's wie angedeutet satt (Kumma "Vicus Marcomagus" im Netz -da weisse Bescheid!)
...getzt hatte der Schreiberling Blut geleckt und stiess in datt Horn Helm Hammerhands...
Mission scouten und plündern! Und - in nahezu kindlich anmutendem Übermut - wähnte er sich im Olymp!







Nahe Nettersheim: Fake-News! Ein Anruf beim Landeskonservator schaffte Klarheit: So schissig waren die Eifeler Burgherren
nitt datt 'se gleich zwei Fluchtwege aussem Bergfried anlegen liessen....shame on me, abber: immerhin nitt im Besitz
derer von Beissel kommt datt Burgenfake ohne Zuschüsse über de Runden!!!
Paar Pedalumdrehungen weiter sollten Medusen datt Böse vom Eifelwasser am Grünen Pütz fernhalten:




Hätter denen mal watt gegen Pickel verschrieben! Damit Meduse als Berufswunsch pulversiert erblickte datt Auge
beim grottisch schaudernd Abwenden Fliehburg vom Maulwurf:




Passiert wenn der liturgisch ungeschulte Maulwurf die falschen Pilze nascht - hier goes Maulwurfburg Richtung Hexenring -
Finga respektive Schnute wech von dem watte nitt kennst! Selbstredend wird des Maulwurfs Fehlwurf nitt angerechnet,
abber in paar Jahren kann mers ja mal vorbeischauen! Stay tuned, scouted datt Outback, der Pete.

*****Eilmeldung: Robinator Gipfelkreuz Griesberg bis Zielbereich 1:43 Min. *ohne Schnee*, Hotseet gesichert******


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da hammse dem Hubert sein Griesberg auf links geharvestert! Russland iss raus,
> scheinbar springt Kommern inne Bresche und schickt den Robinator auffe "Kümmersche Streif"....
> Und datt ganze voll spontan ohne Vorwarnung wo ich sonst doch die Strecke quasi täglich "befeuere"!
> Hoffentlich lassen se die "Pizza" unversehrt, sonst muss der Hubi seine Feiaabendrunde modifizieren....



Nich nur da auch weiters oben hat man den heiligen Berg auf links gezogen.
Pizza is aber (derzeit) noch heile, sieht auch nicht danach aus als obs da reingeht.
Nur angezählte Bäume oben aufm breiteren Querweg gesichtet




Pete04 schrieb:


> *****Eilmeldung: Robinator Gipfelkreuz Griesberg bis Zielbereich 1:43 Min. *ohne Schnee*, Hotseet gesichert******



Hotseet für übergewichtige Reifen oder was ? Derzeit liegt laut Sschdrawa der Hotseet bei weit unter einer Minute


----------



## Pete04 (7. Dezember 2017)

Abber nitt für Karos! Der Robinator bevorzugt für de zweite Lage meist Dinge die andere Lebewesen drunter tragen -
datt schafft Luft, kostet abber Zeit! Ich mein ja nur....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2017)

Liebe Leserschaft! Wenn ick mir nitt grenzenlos verschulden soll muss Plan-B (B wie Burg) her,
ideal wären so um die 30 Stück in 24 Stunden....
Kontakt gerne per PN (die TITANEN sollen ja nitt alles mitlesen, wär ja Unfug!)
....komm, wirf dein Lasso raus, wir spielen Cowboy und Indianer, der Pete!....
(...ein letztes Aufbäumen gegen die Road to Bankrott wird mers scheinbar erwarten....)
Salve, auf den Spuren alter Römerstraßen, der Pete!
Vorbuchergebühren werden bis zu 100% erstattet!....


----------



## jmr-biking (9. Dezember 2017)

Burgen!?! Ach ja, da war ja noch was. Das Thema muss ich die Tage auch nochmal abschließend für 2017 angehen.


----------



## Pete04 (10. Dezember 2017)

Selten hat jemand freudig hechelnd um Fangschuss gebeten....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Dezember 2017)

Mühsam ernährt sich datt Eichhörnchen...KronenBURG!










Mit Tännchen, please! Soll ja jahreszeitlich authentisch sein...neue Gastro im Burgtor übrigens:




Die scheinen sich der Adipositas verschrieben zu haben, datt Besteck verheißt ordentliche Portionierung!
Soviel zum Gastrotip, ett galt, dem Schnee die Zähne zu ziehen....




Mission: Schwarzer Mann! (Watt für 'ne Idee enn Skigebiet eher sonnenreich zu typisieren...)...
Codex: Ein Mann muss tun watt ein Mann tun muss - geschätzter Collega hatte zuvor ja recht früh den Löffel geschmissen!




Füsikalischer Abriss: Im Sulzschnee bisse mit fattem Tire verloren wie Jungspatz anne Walrosszitze! Schmaler Reifen
würd' schneiden wie durch Butta und damit Grip produzieren; mit dicken Schlappen ein Eiertanz erster Güte!
Schult allerdings dett Gleichgewicht inne Natur statt inne Schwitzbude auf Schwubbelbrettern zu balancieren,
und; jau, Fat macht Fun!




(Keiner macht's den Doofen) Nein, keine Glückskekse im Spiel - nur abartig diffizieles Deflationieren im Winterwald
kann solch Gesichtsglätte mit Anleihen an Glühpunsch hervorrufen! Trau Dich raus, ett beisst nich!
Stay tuned, make way, der Pete... ...nach Diktat enteist...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2017)

Halt ein, halt ein! Ähnliches galt ett im DFB-Pokal zu vermelden...




Klimatechnisch sauberes Ergebnis vom Kumpel- und Malocherclub, bedarf keiner Nachlese...
Haben einen Ziegenbock weniger...


----------



## jmr-biking (21. Dezember 2017)

Oh warte duuuu! Komm du nochmal in meine Gegend. Dann schmeiß dir gleich mal nen Löffel hinterher!  Dein Kollege hat sich an seine Karte/Kompass-Ausbildung erinnert und nur nach alternativen Möglichkeiten den Weiterkommens gesucht... und gefunden. Nicht mehr willens nochmal einen halbfatten 6 km Fußmarsch zurückzulegen, hat er dabei den nur Weg des geringsten Widerstands befahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Im Sulzschnee bisse mit fattem Tire verloren wie Jungspatz anne Walrosszitze



Top der Mann  er einer der wenigen FätBeikas ist welche objektiv bleiben tut !
Von anderen treibern mit rose FätBeikBrille hört man immer nur "die können ALLES"

Ein kleiner Hofknicks gibbet dafür von mir


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2017)

Immer wieder herzhaft gär-frischend zu lesen, dä Pete! Merci! Für gelebte Mehrfaltigkeit am Bike.


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2017)

Datt ich DEN noch erlebe! Ora ett Winora! 
...für den Hofknicks sinn doch jede Menge Gelenke fällisch...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2017)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Oh warte duuuu! Komm du nochmal in meine Gegend. Dann schmeiß dir gleich mal nen Löffel hinterher!  Dein Kollege hat sich an seine Karte/Kompass-Ausbildung erinnert und nur nach alternativen Möglichkeiten den Weiterkommens gesucht... und gefunden. Nicht mehr willens nochmal einen halbfatten 6 km Fußmarsch zurückzulegen, hat er dabei den nur Weg des geringsten Widerstands befahren.


Blitzsaubere Lösung bei meiner Gluckenschar wäre noch zwei weitere Vergehen anrechnen zu lassen - dann kannsse mir 
Messer/Gabel/Löffel hinterherschmeissen und ich hab' die Aussteuertruhe voll! Neihen, ich tue Abbitte!
Nimmermehr werd' ich ein lobhudelwürdiges Scouten inne Kerneifel (schneebehaftet!) derart inflationär im Nebensatz verarbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Dezember 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Immer wieder herzhaft gär-frischend zu lesen, dä Pete! Merci! Für gelebte Mehrfaltigkeit am Bike.


Dreifaltischkeit wär berufsorientiert optimelli!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 677943


----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2017)

Für alle anne Couch Haftenden: Ett gibt sie noch, Wickies harte Männer von Flake!




*Imma rein inne Natur*, allet Jute Euch da draussen!

...da kann ich auch vor de Feiatage nochmal den Klassiker auflegen...
...ausse Goldenen Zeiten - schnüff, da wird mers sentimental....


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für alle anne Couch Haftenden: Ett gibt sie noch, Wickies harte Männer von Flake!
> 
> 
> ...da kann ich auch vor de Feiatage nochmal den Klassiker auflegen...
> ...ausse Goldenen Zeiten - schnüff, da wird mers sentimental....



Jaaaa.... das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2017)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für alle anne Couch Haftenden: Ett gibt sie noch, Wickies harte Männer von Flake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kommse rum ... son brüller gibbet bei uns auch immer mal wieder !


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2017)

Nix "Stille Nacht" - im kleinen, aber feinen Forum wurd' anne Skills gearbeitet!




Was nach Trüffelhatz' ausschaut war pure Rettung... Überholen 'se ruhig, wir schneiden Sie raus!
Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2017)

Skills oder killz ?


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2017)

Thrills! 2 Serps höher wären 6 Meter Luft nach unten gewesen, nänä, de Jugend!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hier schreibt die (oder das!) _*letzte Burg von allen*_, quasi der Burgvogt von Burg Finstermütz!




...gelegen unterhalb von Nauders. @jmr-biking
Leven Jürgen, Aufhören iss *keine* Option! Kuck mal quer durch Fotoportfolio, die siehste die stillen Mitleser Schlange stehen!
(Was mich immer wieder beeindruckt das Ihr ausse Deckung kommt wenn einer das Handtuch schmeissen will, DANKE dafür!)
Wenn immer mehr Foren sich -Handy geschuldet- in WhatsAppGhettos begeben - wo macht's denn hier dett Forum noch Sinn...
Antwort: Inne Tourenberischte vonne Querpupser, Sich-selbst-nitt-Ernst-Nehmers und Bikedauergeschädigten!
So formidable Filmanleihen wie Terminator und Co. könn' mers ja nitt ganzjährig betreiben, aber mal ehrlich:
macht Sauspaß -mit entstehendem Skript inne Rübe - querfeldein zu biken und (da macht sich einer keine Vorstellung von watt
ett Zeit kostet die Tour anschliessend noch innet Netz zu schustern, wo's andere schon inne Federn liegen....)
dem Lesezirkel Futta zu bieten.... Die Gute erklärt mich mehrfach jährlich für positiv bekloppt für dett eine oder andere geschossene
Pic biss se am Ende dem Gesamtkunstwerk huldigt! So perfekt wie Hubis Blog @schraeg kann ich dett Erbe der JFFR nitt
aufarbeiten, abber ich mach's immer mit Stolz und Freude! Wenn ich mal jeistisch retourniere 2017: Watt Bombenjahr!
Finale Ligure mit Teil vonne Kurzen, Nauders, Sölden, Livigno, Moab und Virgin - aber auch Fleckertshöhe, Hohe Acht, Siebengebirge satt,
Winterberg und Olpe (mit Rennbericht der mir immer wieder beim Drüberlesen Spaß macht - der Ältesten mit Gen befrachtet geschuldet
bis auf internationales Treppchen...) - da hammers uns alles geschenkt!

Die Hörrn: Datt Winterpokaljugendjemetzel aufzubohren auf Ganzjährigkeit war voller Erfolg! Hab' mich manches mal in den Hintern
gebissen die eine oder andere Gelegenheit liegen zu lassen. Watt bleibt: ...abgerechnet wird am Schluss, also schulde ich den werten
Compagneros eine Vollkost! Wegen de Kleinkinderschaft vom Hubi würd' ich de Brauschenke anne Steinbach vorschlagen (PN kriegen
mers hin auf bekannten Pfaden...) - ob mit oder ohne Ladies und de Tallibans wird geklärt... Könnten ja auch vorab en Toürchen umme
Steinbach biken, Anfang Jänner innet Auge fassend...

Stay tunde, rided on, der Pete, bekennender Liebhaber dieses Freds! Bis anne Schnabeltasse & noch viel weiter...

PS: Beitrag auf Tip vom Hörrn JMR ins KBU transferiert - macht ja auch Sinn!
Bester Jahreswechsel allen in Stille Lusternden, den Lauten sowiso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (2. Januar 2018)

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr. Wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden. Brauchte eine längere Auszeit, werde aber ab diesem Jahr öfter wieder auf dem MTB sitzen. Bis demnächst

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Pete04 (2. Januar 2018)

Datt iss ja mal 'ne gute Nachricht! Allet Jute - dett Pic verrät jefärbte Haare, aber starkes Näsken! Frohes Neues, P&A.


----------



## Deleted 454644 (7. Januar 2018)

Heute morgen bin ich doch einfach mal in ein fremdes Revier geradelt. Mensch war das matschig. Leider war kein Gästebuch da. :-(  Schön mal wieder auf dem MTB zu sitzen.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2018)

Fein, das zu lesen! Die Zufahrten wurden ja "seniorengerecht" verbreitert vonne Holzmafia!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (7. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Fein, das zu lesen! Die Zufahrten wurden ja "seniorengerecht" verbreitert vonne Holzmafia!


Ich dachte das wird ne Autobahn da hoch.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2018)

***mayday***mayday***mayday***

Zitat vom Daniel aka @Stemminator :
Hallo,
vielleicht haben es einige von euch schon gehört/gelesen, für alle anderen wie folgt. 

Auf dem Truppen Übungsplatz der Schavener Heide befindet sich nähe Satzvey Sportplatz eine kleine Fahrradstrecke, welche in Kürze vom BWdlz und Forstamt unfahrbar gemacht werden soll. Da diese Strecke vor allem von vielen Kindern/Jugendlichen genutzt wird haben zwei Familien aus den umliegenden Ortschaften zum Erhalt der Strecke eine Petition gestartet.

Wer diese Unterstützen möchte kann dies gerne mit einer Unterschrift tun! Die Listen liegen bei Hape's Sporthandel in Euskirchen oder bei Zweirad Schulz (ab morgen) in Kommern aus.

Die entsprechende Schriftstücke der Behörde und Petition sind in der Facebook Gruppe: "Mountainbiken im Kreis Euskirchen" einzusehen.

Viele Grüße,

Daniel
****************end of message************

Tottraurig! Zumal Satzvey für Kids und Jugendliche ja nitt der Quell aller Freuden ist...Wir sprechen hier auch nicht von gefährlichen
Northshoreparts (bis auf den ehemaligen Rampensprung am Ende, quasi eine holzgebaute Direttissima innet Spitalbett...).
Wir haben jedesmal Kids vonne Pukybande bis größer dort getroffen die Ihren Spaß hatten - wo mers mal drüber nachdenken muss
iss datt man auch in _der_ Altersklasse seinen Müll durchaus mit aussem Wald rausnehmen kann, abber datt iss andere Baustelle.
Also alles Kids die nitt sinnentleert alleine vor der Playstation/PC saßen sondern raus inne Natur mit Freunden, Spaß und Sozialkomponente.
Mir will doch keiner sagen datt 30 Meter vonnen Umkleidebuden vom Bolzplatz einer mit 'ner scharfen Waffe durchs Unterholz
mäandert??? Datt wäre dann keine Berg- sondern enn *Dach*schadensgebiet!
Wäre schön, wenn einer der Ortsansässigen die Petition online hinkriegen würde, da könnt' man im Forum was beisteuern.....

Ansonsten lass ich die _*MARVEL-AGENTS-OF-SHIELD*_ vonne Kette:







MadMcPete und seinen irren Halbbruder Ritter Rotz - wo die auftauchen wird Bier zu Pippi
und de Genfer Konventionen ducken sich hinter de Büsche! Dann sieht der Standortälteste Mordor leuchten!

Neien, mer hoffen mal auf Perspektive wie zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen war, aber hoffentlich zeitnah und nitt vonne GroKo zu lösen...
Stay tuned & nimm dich de Probleme vonne Bikekumpels an, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das wird ne Autobahn da hoch.


Gibt ja auch "alte" Hunde vor Ort, die sollen da auch hochkommen! Wenn der Harvester schweigt hat's demnächst unter 2% Steigung...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Januar 2018)

Die Vorsitzende der "Freien Vickinger" hat Bedarf an MTB angemeldet da hat man vorsorglich schonmal die Wege verbreitert


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2018)

Watt für 'ne Wuchtbrumme! Die braucht eigentlich den Harvester garnitt - nach deren Pedaltritt iss die Erdscholle neu definiert!


----------



## H-P (8. Januar 2018)

Da hat der Sport BH aber alle Hände voll zu tun.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Januar 2018)

Wo müsste ich als Laie den denn suchen?!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (9. Januar 2018)

Ist ja eklig. Scheiß Kopfkino.


----------



## Deleted 454644 (9. Januar 2018)

Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine lockere Schlammtour in der Ville oder um EU?


----------



## Pete04 (13. Januar 2018)

Wenn IRGENDWIE Luft aufblitzt lassen mers durchscheinen!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2018)

Sehr formidabel! Die Fanta 4 heissen getz die Filzigen Vier!
Rattenscharfes Material aus dem schlammigen Schottland:




Jedoch: Hinter den sieben Bergen mit seinen sieben Schergen (ein Hinweis auf Kleinwüchsigkeit erscheint hier unangebracht!)
kann der Hubi noch viel mehr noch viel breiter anbieten! Ungewollt latürnich, die Eifelaner Holzmafia hielt die Zeit für gekommen,
Baumwersch wurd entnommen - der gemeine Baumfäll-ling fräste eine Scharte in den Hausberg des Hörrn Hubert die sich
(aus)gewaschen hat...Purer Schmutz iss garantiert; beim epischen Gesaue der Dudes iss natürlich dett letzte Chapter
"Bonus/ Disaster-Scenes" Kult und absolute Pflicht sich auch als Ferkel sterblich erscheinen zu lassen...
Stay alles ausser trocken, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2018)

Wobei - könn' mers auch! Flugs inne Chroniken geschnüffelt...













Schlappenwechsel in herannahendem Alpengewitta! Eine Momentaufnahme:




Der Rheinländer iss da scheinbar zu naiv! Aber Alpingewitta weglachen seitdem Kerndisziplin... 
Willst Du in Wald mit deinem B I K E - reschpektiere Friederike! Wir woll'n Euch alle nochmal wiedersehn', 
daher mit gesundem Kappes innen Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2018)

War am Mittwoch noch am heiligen Berg. Die breiteren Wege sind jetzt alle noch breiter, da macht das keinen Spass zur Zeit. Aber die meisten Trails hamse da bisher verschont. Auch de Freerideline durch et Jemüse jibbet noch  Ebenso an den Catstones. Zipfelklatscher&Co geht fluffig durch. Aber das braucht nen Sommer bis das wieder halbwegs anständig aussieht.

Stay tuned


----------



## flechte (19. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Sehr doof aus dem schlammigen Schottland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toll wie die sich im Wald verhalten ! Ist ja nen "Vorbild-Video" für die Eifel oder 7G


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Januar 2018)

flechte schrieb:


> Toll wie die sich im Wald verhalten ! Ist ja nen "Vorbild-Video" für die Eifel oder 7G



Da kannste glaub ich 98% der Videos hier an den Pranger stellen.
Wobei durch sone Schlammrinne rutschen macht bestimmt voll Spass.


----------



## H-P (19. Januar 2018)

Die hatten wahrscheinlich eh den Harvester im Nacken.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Januar 2018)

flechte schrieb:


> Toll wie die sich im Wald verhalten ! Ist ja nen "Vorbild-Video" für die Eifel oder 7G


Ich glaub' in der Ecke Schottland kannste aufhören wie'n Forstwirt zu denken! Da iss einfach soviel Landschaft
datt für jeden Land da iss statt - latürnlich - in urbanen Brennräumen wie beschrieben NoGo....
Aber Spaß muss man auch Platz lassen sonst wird man zum "trägt-ja-keinen-Helm-Spiesser" und hat die Vid-Botschaft nitt
gecheckt....
Sagt der eine: der knickt den Tannenbaum ab sach ich: der iss Weihnachtsbaumsoumelier...


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2018)

Wintacheck - wegen gestauchter Pratze konnt der Lurch heut' nitt dem Pistengeläuf am Schwarzen Mann huldigen - aber für'n Wintacheck
sollt's doch reichen! Hinan, rein innen Forst...







Fein von Forststrada auf immer kleiner gescoutet - wo der Mattes und Willibrodius durchpassten muss doch der eher
"karge" Pete auch Päddkes finden! Pic of the day - wo's andere Jahre Saurier in Schottlands Highlands jagen
gelingt dem Anfänger direkt ein Schnappschuss vom Schwatten Mann!




Schnell, abber nitt schnell genug! Raus nach draussen, der Pete!
Auch wurden dutzende Tännchen überwunden, mit Schnee hat Wald richtig Mythos - mausestill inne Schneewelt!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Januar 2018)

Zwischen dem 16. und 19.1. wurde Bikekumpels Willi aka aixro sein Bike in Brühl geklaut -
ich halt's für so auffällig datt Bildchen lohnen könnte:




Also für's Chapter Brühl: Augen nuff - Knüppel druff! Neien - keine Lynchjustiz - aber pronto Info an Willi
wenn's Sichtkontakt gibt! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (28. Januar 2018)

Heute ein feines Ründchen mit Udo. Unsere erste gemeinsame Tour im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

Und datt in "kurz" - da kann mers sich gleich mehrere Scheiben abschneiden! Vorbildlich! Datt soll uns doch
waidllch anstacheln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (28. Januar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Und datt in "kurz" - da kann mers sich gleich mehrere Scheiben abschneiden! Vorbildlich! Datt soll uns doch
> waidllch anstacheln...


Ich übe noch.


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2018)

...sagt der Mann mit dem vermutlich 13,9fachen Hebesatz an Kondition! Wichtig iss datt draussen iss....
Da kommt der Udo auch mal von seinem schnellen Internet wech....


----------



## Deleted 454644 (28. Januar 2018)

Genau


----------



## Deleted 454644 (31. Januar 2018)

Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Runde durch die Ville? Startpunkt Wasserturm oder Birkhof oder oder oder.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Runde durch die Ville? Startpunkt Wasserturm oder Birkhof oder oder oder.


Wann genau? Muss schauen ob das diese Woche von familiärer Seite her passt...


----------



## aixro (31. Januar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Runde durch die Ville? Startpunkt Wasserturm oder Birkhof oder oder oder.


Gerne, Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (31. Januar 2018)

Dann schlage ich mal 10 Uhr am Birkhofparkplatz vor.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Dann schlage ich mal 10 Uhr am Birkhofparkplatz vor.


Das ist der Pferde Hof oben auf dem Weg zur Autobahn richtig?


----------



## Deleted 454644 (31. Januar 2018)

Genau


----------



## aixro (31. Januar 2018)




----------



## Deleted 454644 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe Ihr kennt Euch aus! ich bin seit 1.5 Jahren dort nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Februar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr kennt Euch aus! ich bin seit 1.5 Jahren dort nicht mehr gefahren.


Geht so, an der Ahr kenne ich mich bedeutend besser aus... 

hatte auf dich gehofft [emoji23].
Dann werde ich so es klappt Mal das Garmin einpacken...


----------



## Deleted 454644 (1. Februar 2018)

hihi, wird schon , die werden die Wege ha nicht verlegt haben! ;-)

Ich hoffe ich bin Sonntag pünktlich, ich reise mit dem Rad von  Euskirchen an. Also wenn ich 10 Uhr noch nicht da bin, 5 Minuten warten!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2018)

Man "IHN" an der von Euskirchen nahenden "Kondensfahne" erkennen kann! Nicht mitte Rauchfahnen vonne Zuckerfabrik Euskirchen
und der Papierbude in Zülpich verwechseln! Und bitte einen Schritt neben die Fahrbahn treten, mit Wumms er bremst!
Schön, da hat der Willi direkt Premiumscout im Gepäck, fein, fein!
Hab' linke Pratze gestaucht und Bikeverbot, auf Druck geht im Gelenk noch nix... das muss wiederholt werden! Folgebericht....
Stayed tuned, lasst vom Wald watt übrisch, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auf dich gehofft, lieber pete. Dann mal gute Besserung. Das mit der "Kondensfahne" gibt keinen, bin doch mehr zum Läufer mutiert. Ich bitte sehr um Wiederholung, will doch auch mit Dir wieder radeln.


----------



## aixro (1. Februar 2018)

Soll sehr feucht und kalt werden....freue mich trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2018)

Möge datt Horn Helmklammerhamms erschallen! Blöda Ärmel!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Februar 2018)

Gestauchte Pratze iss ja kein Grund untätig im Areal zu bleiben, öffne der geschätzte Lesa dett Äugelsche gen "Trimbser Schweiz" -
da versteckt sich ein gerüttet Maß an Traumpfad mit Schieferthematik nahe Mayen! Startend in Trimbs am Dorfplatz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Mit feschem Schritt und sich'rem Tritt Heidenspaß! Apropo Heiden -




...kanntu als Heiliger auch auf Teilzeit spielen?! DER/DIE/DAS war jedenfalls futsch...
Bikebegeisterung sieht anders aus, die Steigpassagen sind allesamt "Hikers only" - aber mit gerüttet Maß
an Menschenverstand geht's auch mit dem Drop 25 Meter runter auffe Schieferhalde...also mutt watt mutt.
Für Nix-dran-Halter:




Lenkersperre, vonne Römers gemeisselt! Glaub ett mich, die funktioniert! Macht den Freerider zum Trixer im Null-komma-nix...
oder dem Biker dicke Hände, je nach Reflexen...Hits for Kids:




Flappmaushöhlen! Die alten Stollen vonne Schiefergewinnung können teils betreten werden, haben
aber zum Schutz vonne Fledermäuse (die gastieren da "Garni") Wintapause - watt bleibt:




*KRANICHE!* Locker 6-7 Schwärme erlebt! Mal zusammenfassen: die Krokusse sind jetzt schon da wo se normalo
Ende Februar sind; Marienkäfer krabbeln bei uns schon über La Wisa (Böses Erwachen, Kumpels, böses Erwachen!)
das "Brrrrr" wird euer Tod sein - wenn jetzt abber nachem Ende vonne Air Berlin die ersten Schwärme schon 'nen Monat
vor Flugplan die Alpen und Co. queren geht der Bikefrühling vielleicht ja auch zeitiger inne Puschen?!
Isch mein, so'n großer Vogel muss doch auch mehr Datenbank inne Rübe haben....Ride on, der Pete, gestaucht, nitt geschüttelt!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (3. Februar 2018)

Feine Gegend lieberPete.  Gefällt


----------



## Deleted 454644 (3. Februar 2018)

So, bin morgen um 10 Uhr am Birkhof.


----------



## aixro (3. Februar 2018)

Wetter ist trocken und kalt, bin auch um 10 Uhr da


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2018)

Ja, wo sinn denn der/die/das Pics? Der Tross "vom faden Fäustchen" zog hinan gen Hollerath...




...und erlebte da feinste Hüttenatmosphäre - die Gute iss auffe Spuren vonne Ahnen (Vaddi!) Member 
of the Kölner Skisportverein, da hat mers quasi Kronjuwel inne Hände...gefühlte 15cm Schnee, da 
kann die "kranke Pratze" schön stapfen - wir haben die Jugend durche Höhlen ("Grottes de") Remourchamps
getrieben und nochmal anne Reliquien vonne im Krieg zerstörten Skischanze von Hollerath (hört, hört!)...
vorbei - gut, der Einsatz von Teasern mag dem einen oder anderen despektierlich erscheinen
abber zeig mir mal wie de heute de Jugend aus umfriedeten Wänden bekommst ohne WiFi-Versprechen!
Stay tuned, bezahlt LTE, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ja, wo sinn denn der/die/das Pics? Der Tross "vom faden Fäustchen" zog hinan gen Hollerath...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/NW-Nordrhein-Westfalen/Hollerath/0978/

https://www.ksta.de/region/euskirch...hollerath-wo-die-kinder-fliegen-lernen-491990


https://www.ksta.de/skisport-70-meter-spruenge-waren-moeglich-12051458


Tatsächlich gesprungen wurde dort nach Auskunft von gebürtigen Hollerathern bis Anfang der 1970er, es gab online vor Jahren auch eine ergebnissliste dieses springens, leider finde ich es derzeit nicht... 

Die Angaben mit 1953 und folgende 3 Jahre kann nicht passen, da mir berichtet wurde wie diese Personen das springen erlebt haben, und damit das Jahr, aufgrund des Alters meiner quelle definitiv,  nicht stimmen kann. 

Ich bin dort Mal komplett den Hang runter, verdammt steil das ganze... Und die Betonklötze in denn das Gerüst stand sowie der Schanzentisch sind erhalten.


----------



## Pete04 (4. Februar 2018)

Geb ich dir direkt recht, selten mehr Pippi inne Buxe! Der Gegenhang iss ja so nah datt du mit
Schnupfen datt Tempo direkt inne Konterszene lupfen kannst...
Hat abber Mythos, watt willste machen!?


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir direkt recht, selten mehr Pippi inne Buxe! Der Gegenhang iss ja so nah datt du mit
> Schnupfen datt Tempo direkt inne Konterszene lupfen kannst...
> Hat abber Mythos, watt willste machen!?


Oh ja vor allem wenn man von der Stelle des Turms runterläuft, an der Kante von der Mauer steht.... 
Linke Seite vom Hang muss der Bereich gewesen sein wo die Weitenrichter  auf einem Podest standen.... 

Leider wächst der Hang immer mehr zu [emoji31]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Ja, wo sinn denn der/die/das Pics? Der Tross "vom faden Fäustchen" zog hinan gen Hollerath...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alta  sieht ja aus wie auffe Bratkartoffelhütte in Sölden 




delphi1507 schrieb:


> Oh ja vor allem wenn man von der Stelle des Turms runterläuft, an der Kante von der Mauer steht....
> Linke Seite vom Hang muss der Bereich gewesen sein wo die Weitenrichter auf einem Podest standen....
> 
> Leider wächst der Hang immer mehr zu


ich Mappe das bei Zeiten mal in OSM, vielleicht kann man so den verfall ein wenig entschleunigen wenn das etwas mehr "Beachtung" findet


----------



## Deleted 454644 (5. Februar 2018)

Pics von gestern gibbet nur von meinem Ross und mir (Selfie).
War ein nettes Ründchen mit netter Begleitung. Hatte sogar meine Eintrittskarte ähhh ich mein Eintrittstrikot dabei.
Aber Kinners ist dat in der Ville schlammig........ bis 15cm tief. Bähhhhhhhhh. ;-) Dann noch Bäume die den schon sehr langsamen flow komplett ausbremsten. Aber lieber langsam und gemütlich als gar nicht. 

Bis bald
Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> http://www.skisprungschanzen.com/DE/Schanzen/GER-Deutschland/NW-Nordrhein-Westfalen/Hollerath/0978/
> 
> https://www.ksta.de/region/euskirch...hollerath-wo-die-kinder-fliegen-lernen-491990
> 
> ...


Feinst recherchiert, muss ich schon sagen! Drinnen inne Skihütte hängt noch vom "Deutschen Reichsbund für Leibesübungen"
Siegesurkunde von der Kriegs-Gaumeisterschaft im Kölner Stadion...da iss der Vadder vonne Guten noch namentlich aufgeführt!
Fährste mal kurz zur "Leibesertüchtigung" 2 Tage inne Hütte und muss auffem Rückweg schon "deine" Braune Vergangenheit
aufarbeiten, Ski Heil sach ich da nur!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Leider wächst der Hang immer mehr zu


Nicht wenn mers paar zum springen finden!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Februar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Pics von gestern gibbet nur von meinem Ross und mir (Selfie).
> War ein nettes Ründchen mit netter Begleitung. Hatte sogar meine Eintrittskarte ähhh ich mein Eintrittstrikot dabei.
> Aber Kinners ist dat in der Ville schlammig........ bis 15cm tief. Bähhhhhhhhh. ;-) Dann noch Bäume die den schon sehr langsamen flow komplett ausbremsten. Aber lieber langsam und gemütlich als gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Bitte den Schlamm nach Trocknung wieder inne Ville verbringen - die neue 50+1 Regel vom DFB zieht auch hier Kreise!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (6. Februar 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bitte den Schlamm nach Trocknung wieder inne Ville verbringen - die neue 50+1 Regel vom DFB zieht auch hier Kreise!



Uuuuups, hätte ich das gewußt. Das mit der Ville muß ich dann nochmal überdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Februar 2018)

Aber nitt meckern wenn's im Rotbach auf einmal die Microben vonne Müllingers gibt!
Ich weiss garnitt ob die betroffenen Seen mittlerweile wieder grünes Licht haben -
die Angler sind da scheinbar "Home of Lässig"!...


----------



## aixro (7. Februar 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Pics von gestern gibbet nur von meinem Ross und mir (Selfie).
> War ein nettes Ründchen mit netter Begleitung. Hatte sogar meine Eintrittskarte ähhh ich mein Eintrittstrikot dabei.
> Aber Kinners ist dat in der Ville schlammig........ bis 15cm tief. Bähhhhhhhhh. ;-) Dann noch Bäume die den schon sehr langsamen flow komplett ausbremsten. Aber lieber langsam und gemütlich als gar nicht.



Ich hatte auch ne Fango-Packung mitgenommen.....siehe Anhang
Danke fürs mitnehmen


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ne Fango-Packung mitgenommen.....siehe Anhang
> Danke fürs mitnehmen


Die verdammte Fangopackung war fango Eis! Wut...
Matschig am Boden und gefrohren am Rahmen .... Andersrum wäre besser gewesen..


----------



## aixro (7. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
Ich werde am WE nochmal hochfahren, ein wenig üben und Kondition aufbauen. Vielleicht ist der Boden dann gefroren...


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2018)

Jungens, wenn wir die Ville peu-a-peu mit nach Hause nehmen müss' mers uns neu erfinden!

Ha, noch ein Mitbringsel aussem Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten!




Nitt nur die rattisch scharfe Bikesocke - da kann der Ami watt! - sondern 'se in einem Anfall
von WirFus auffem Goldhamster auffem Präsi seine Rübe zu präsentieren zieht wirklich alle Register!
Lehrt den werten Leser: Hammse dir einmal watt auffem Kopf implantiert merkste diverse Apps
-siehe "Hinten raus beim Vogel" / "Feinstaub" - und ja, auch "Socken" nimmer...


----------



## Deleted 454644 (9. Februar 2018)

Am WE jemand unterwegs und nimmt mich mit?


----------



## aixro (9. Februar 2018)

Ich werde mich wohl nochmal auf die Strecke von letzten Sonntag begeben, etwas üben...hoffentlich ist dann der Matsch gefroren...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2018)

Ich bin das WE noch raus! Bin noch nicht 110% wieder hergestellt...


----------



## aixro (10. Februar 2018)

Ich bin jetzt auch leider raus, mich hats auch erwischt...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Februar 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch leider raus, mich hats auch erwischt...


Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2018)

Soderle, Wintercamp im Montafon beendet...Was bleibt?!





Erkenntnis 1) - bei gerüttetet Maß an Tarnung am Shuttle erst mal Nummerschild freilegen!
Ett wäre gar unverzeilich versehentlich dem Nachbarn ausse Oranje den Zossen in Neuzustand zu versetzen...

Wir hatten ordentlich Blindflug - soll da heißen egal ob gelb oder oranje; mitte Glubbschers hasse nix bis wenig
gelustert und datt "Tastbein" entschied über ett Schicksal...wussten einige genau!




Dohlen pflasterten unseren Wech aka ...dann kommen dich die Dohlen holen! Ein kleiner Fehltritt nur und die 
Verwandtschaft des Geiers hinterlässt nur deinen Liftpass...(wobei, auch dabei kennt die Dohle vermutlich "Schwarzmarkt"!)
...die Alpen werden härter! Stay auffe Bretters, minimiert Fehlerquote, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2018)

Du kriegst die Motte(n)!




Wahnsinn - da musse erst mal paar Jahrzehnte inne Hometown verbringen um dann per Google-Earth zu erkunden
datt die Verwandtschaft einen lokalen Flüchtlingshügel betrieb...heut' zum zweiten Mal besucht zeigten Abdrücke
vonne Nobby-Nicks datt Forum die Fährte aufgenommen hat - recht so!

PS: ...bei reichlich vorhandener Entengrütze scheint sich der alte Ohm vorwiegend
ausse Alge ernährt zu haben - Vegan hat Vorgeschichte, ich sach ett dich!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2018)

Huch, Alarma! 20.15 h WDR Tarmina jagt von Aachen gen Trier - sicher nitt auf unseren Spuren
aber immer informativ - Info saugen wo's immer geht!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2018)

Don't believe the Hype was a symboll!


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2018)

Raus inne Puschen! Spontan Zeitfensta liess den Verfasser  de Braut aussem Serail entführen (die Szene wahr sehr "ze(h)r(r)end!) - Pluten ins Shuttle - Bäckerei jestürmt für Brötsken. Fragender Blick auf de Gute ob Fleischwurstbrötchen mit Butta OK sei - gezischte
Antwort: "Low Carb!" - eingehende Beschau der Gattin förderte tatsächlich geringen Carbon-Gehalt hervor... dann halt nur eins!
Ab anne Ahr(gh!) inne Region Rech - hier geht's immer pronto steil nuff und Anstieg fördert Glücksgene... Kuckst Du!




Gute perfekt, der Verfasser geradezu pornös! Nix "Fat of the Land" - iss Fett vonne Weihnachtsgans!




4,6' - und datt inne Fastenzeit! Hier wird rigoros der Gürtel auf minigans 2,5' runtergehungert! Konsequenz:




Cafe con Latte oder Schlachtplatte! Ett galt sich zu bewähren...
BurnUp geht formidabel!




Die Hänge gerockt und Blinker rechts auf Geisbachtal....




...stellt sich heraus datt Natur pur iss!...







...doch, halt ein, halt ein - Bikewash Bunte Kuh aussem Renne wegen kein Druck auffe Flöte!
Also motiviert rein ins Geisbachtal - "hochwimmern" iss ein neuer Standard,
quasi Voice over IP reloaded... hinan an tosend Bächlein und moosig Kreutzen (Go down, Mooses!)







Winzerkapelle, vorbei an tosenden Bächen und moosigen Kreuzen - Go down, Mooses, let my people go!
Hat abber keiner von hangwärts gesprochen....




Shizzm! Datt Geläuf ordentlich von Harvy und streunendem Jagdpächter durchforstet kosten die doofen 3oo HM echt Körner -
ein Insider verspricht Abwechslung:











RÖMERQUELLE: hier iss abber auch nur 0,5 Atü auffe Flöte - Ahrtal, watt geht!? Bei der Dämmung bei Mietshäusers...




verklagt euch doch selbst der fluffigste Zaunkönig auf Mietminderung! Registriert, akzeptiert, ausjeblendet - der Gipfel
wurd erreicht (wegen Schandtaten mal ausjeblendet...) Watt happend?!



















Nä, Nä, Nä! Die glutosefreien Burritos haben unseren "White-Dot-Trail" her- aber damit auch hingerichtet!












Gerne auch mal mit schmaler Schnute, heisst ja Fasten!








...wir konnten ja nitt widderstehen...! Abber de Jugend hat "unseren" "White-Dot-Trail" geshredded!
Der war formidabel und diente Feierabendsrund für Yogi, Bleiente und Pete - und getz iss leider sein Ende abzusehn...
Första iss laut Bikecompansiene schon im Thema, datt eine oder andere Obstacle schon stillgelegt...hach, Menno!
Raus auffe Trails, macht Meinung, der Pete!

Haltet ein, nitt missen möchten mers datt "Leih-Bike" der Winzergenossenschaft:




 ...getreulich der DeFi vonne bayrischen Oberfürsten: "Drei Maß geh'n imma!"
hat's wegen Doppelachse ordentlich "antipurzel"! - Bedankt!


----------



## delphi1507 (15. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Raus inne Puschen! Spontan Zeitfensta liess den Verfasser  de Braut aussem Serail entführen (die Szene wahr sehr "ze(h)r(r)end!) - Pluten ins Shuttle - Bäckerei jestürmt für Brötsken. Fragender Blick auf de Gute ob Fleischwurstbrötchen mit Butta OK sei - gezischte
> Antwort: "Low Carb!" - eingehende Beschau der Gattin förderte tatsächlich geringen Carbon-Gehalt hervor... dann halt nur eins!
> Ab anne Ahr(gh!) inne Region Rech - hier geht's immer pronto steil nuff und Anstieg fördert Glücksgene... Kuckst Du!
> 
> ...


War ja klar das die Bauerei nicht lange gut geht!


----------



## Pete04 (21. März 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> War ja klar das die Bauerei nicht lange gut geht!


Musset in Ahrnähe nitt "Winzerei" heissen - da bin ich formidabel Laie in Traubennähe!....auch in Hanglagen!


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2018)

Hach Menno, der Kilopreis für Freizeit geht für Selbständige grad wieder Richtung Kobe-Rind....!
Abber immerhin bei Sonnenschein des Nachmittags datt Vollblut im Stall auf "Wehret-der-Gans-Modus"
umgefrickelt; bei genauer Beschau hatte nach Umrüsten vonne Starrgabel werksseitig auf Mario's
Monstergabel die Bremse nur noch halben Gripp... Hsmglsm?! Also nitt ganz formschlüssig
vorne 203mm verbaut mit Adapter und die unschlüssige 180er annet Heck...Da passt 'se auf einmal
bei vollem Scheibenschluss, versteh' datt wer will... Wir greifen hier mal über de Hutschnur
und zitieren Johannes 23; "de Brems iss mein Hirte, se wird mich stetig leiten!" 
Bremskraftmutation führte fast bis in den heimischen Briefkastenschlitz, Bikepark K2 kann kommen....
Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (27. März 2018)

...und schö' schaut's aus!




...ein hochsinnmachendet Upgrade für Carnivoren - Vegan, Propan, Butan sinn für mich keine Ernährungssichtweise sondern Nahrungsmangel - da muss fettes her! 203mm neu plaziert... Die 180er galoppierte in einem Schwung innet Heck und Bremse iss! Im Neuzustand noch binär, also 1=Bremskraft, archial - 2=keine Bremsanforderung, wie beim Rollator...
Tätigkeitsnachweis folscht! Bohr's auf, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. März 2018)

..jetzt noch ne 4 KolbenBremse statt zwee und dann schlägste Saltos am Stück


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2018)

Da kommt man vom Ostereierschiessen nach Hause, glücklich mit den Penunzen die Weihnachtsfeier für's Waisenhaus rocken
zu können - und Mario Peters aka Muschi ist tot... Unfassbar, mir fehlen die Worte. Gefühlt "eben" erst mit ihm und seiner
Frau Andrea noch am Tisch gesessen, einer der vitalsten Menschen die ich je kennenlernen durfte...


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2018)

Liebe, geschätzte Lesers & Schattenlesers - seid so gut und schwenkt euren Fokus mal auf die Mario-Peter-Gedächtnispage
im Hauptforum...vielleicht können wir da im Zusammenrücken was bewegen...und ja, wenn nich wir, wer dann!?


----------



## delphi1507 (30. März 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Liebe, geschätzte Lesers & Schattenlesers - seid so gut und schwenkt euren Fokus mal auf die Mario-Peter-Gedächtnispage
> im Hauptforum...vielleicht können wir da im Zusammenrücken was bewegen...und ja, wenn nich wir, wer dann!?


Mh weder auf der Haupt Seite noch auf der Forums Seite sehe ich etwas neues... Wird das mobil vielleicht nicht Angezeigt?


----------



## Deleted 454644 (31. März 2018)

Ist Ostermontag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Ist Ostermontag jemand unterwegs?


Eventuell Dienstag Nachmittag, muss dann eh mein Auto zur Werkstatt bringen und wenn das Wetter passt fahr mit dem Rad danach noch eine runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (31. März 2018)

Dienstag bin ich wieder im Büro arbeiten.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. März 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Dienstag bin ich wieder im Büro arbeiten.


Geht um spät Nachmittag... So ab 1700...


----------



## Deleted 454644 (2. April 2018)

Planänderung. Werde mich gleich auf mein Tourenrad schwingen und die große Burgenrundfahrt über Swistal, Kottenforst, Wachtberg, Rheinbach, BAM machen. Euch allen noch einen schönen Ostermontag


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2018)

Muttu Comments lesen...


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2018)

Mensch, Mario!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mensch, Mario!



Hey Pete ! Heul nich ...fahr !
Meinst du dem Malario hätte gewollt das man rumheult ? Nöschte !
Zieh dir ne Pinke Zipfelmütze an un dann hämmerste was im Malario-Style durch de Ville!
Starr - Hart- Bunt !


----------



## Pete04 (7. April 2018)

Recht hatter, der Hubi...datt rumnöhlen nutzt ja nix... also mal Tageseindrücke verdaut! Kurze vonne Reiterfarm inne Kerneifel geborgen;
hier hat Wildsau nix zu lachen!




Frage: wird die teutonische Wildsau bevorzugt osteuropäisch angefahren?! Die Gebrauchsanweisung nahe Meisburg wirft
Fragen auf...







Holla, wallender Born! Ein pinker Schutzheiliger mit offen zur Schau getragener ADS, einhändig und quasi mit Hummeln im Hintern?
Datt hätte gepasst - ich schau mal bei Christopherus/heilige Kollegen/Lenkerbefestigung....
Ein kurzer Querpass: wochentags war mers inne Sella-Dolomiten um zu checken ob watt auf zwei Rädern funktioniert auch
auf Brettas geht...Einer, um sie alle zu knechten:




Sella im und gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gewuppt ohne Extremitätenverlust - hätt ich den Schutzpatron ja schomma getoppt!
Ein Papparazzipic vom bekannten Gianlucca Incontinento...




Localmatador auffe Sellapisten - auf dem Weg zum heimischen Dixie nachweislich nie geschlagen - 
mer nennt ihn auch "den Adler mit dem dünnen Pfiff"!
Donald trump zickt Alu, China zickt terug, und Italien verbietet Pasta auffe Trails:




Mann, Mann, Mann - wo soll datt nur enden?....egal, Filmriss, heim to the roots!
Ett blieb noch übrig vom Tage, bei soviel Frühling wär ett schändlich nitt die Hometrails zu checken...
Dickmops aufsatteln und einnorden war eins - hasta la Pista!




Hinein innet Gemüse vonne Sportstätten Merten... Le Resultat:





 ..
Waldbauer, Waldbauer - armer Tropf - wer wendet datt Stroh in deinem Kopf?! Ein halb-D-Jugend-Feld Forst geplündert
ums mit System über den lächerlich, handtuchbreiten Trail zu verzauseln - der macht ja bekanntlich MTBlern Spaß
und datt iss 'ne Währung da kann die "ich-hab-Wald-in-Besitz-Amöbe" garnix mit anfangen...Haken dran,
sportlich trägt der Biker datt Bike statt andersrum 50 Meter und gut iss...andere Waldhomies ticken anders,
Kletterwald am Wasserturm, hier mal meine Manitou befragt zu deren Point-of-View:




Sagt DIE doch glatt: "Ej, Alta, da machse dir für inne Buxen? Bügeln wir locker wech und haben noch 2/3-Gummi Luft!"
(Siehe rechter Oberarm, untätowiert, vonne Manitou) Frühling iss wenn Gabeln sprechen (Winter wenn Messers? da woll'n
wer garnitt beisein!), stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ..



Ha ... 5 Minuten da sieht der aus wie neu


----------



## jmr-biking (8. April 2018)

Genau, ein bisschen kehren und gut is!


----------



## Pete04 (8. April 2018)

Musste hier hin und gut iss - lieber Froind! Macht drauss watt immer ihr denkt, ride on, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. April 2018)

Die Hörrn! Da liegt komplett 65cm Stammumfang im Eingang - zeigt mir den Feger der datt fegt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Hörrn! Da liegt komplett 65cm Stammumfang im Eingang - zeigt mir den Feger der datt fegt!



Dann hättest du den auch mal fotonieren sollen 
Da legste ne schöne Diele vom Bau drüber und fertig is der Kicker


----------



## Pete04 (13. April 2018)

Ich krieg die Pest! Die Gute "erwandert" vollkommen übersehene Drops und Northies inne Ville!


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2018)

Ein kurzett Zeitfensterli sollte in die Gemarkungen der Köters und deren hillije Bersch führen...auf dem Wege dachte der Verfasser
bei deren Zehntvogt ein Gewand sowie eine Magische Marie einzufordern (Frauenhandel iss inne Eifel noch anne Tagesordnung)
- jedoch, datt Burgtor blieb verschlossen! Watt getz, Umkehr war keine Option - aber der Freipass war nitt erteilt!
Auf ein gerüttet Maß an Glück vertrauend direkt hinein - innet finsterste Tal von Klein-Mordor....ett sollte an Schauer nitt mangeln...




*Die Zwei Türme* - hier "erwärmen" Sauron's Schergen die Anvertrauten um se zu unsäglichsten Geständnissen
zu bewegen - regelmässig wird dabei "übertrieben"! Nix wie wech, mer konnt den heißen Atem des Bösen
schon spüren!....Hinan über eines der schändlichsten Schlachtfelder Mittelerdes, hier hatten die Baummenschen
der Ents furchtbare Niederlagen eingefahren...




Sauron hatte seine neuesten Kreaturen geschickt - die furchtbaren Maschinengötter, socalled "Harvinatoren"....




Ein einziges Gemetzel!...doch, ein Funken Hoffnung! Meine Trailscouterin fand Spuren von Widerstand, von Zivilisation....




2-3 Tage alt war hier die Entourage der Köters durchjezogen, wir lasen die Spuren vom Robinator und der Killerplautze!
Scheinbar - undenkbar! - auf vegan umjestellt....




fanden wir ihre Dungspuren mittlings des Weges! *Leinsamen*?! Die Bursch muss am verhungern sein....,
war sie doch ehedem für Völlerei und Gelage bekannt....hinan, weiter zur "Scharte am Schicksalsbersch"!




Wie gemacht für einen Hinterhalt lauert sie unterm Kreuz, gefüllt mit dem übelsten Brösel - wer hier sein Ross nicht beherrscht
iss rasch zermalmt von rauhen Quadern.....Immer wieder innehaltend, war's nur ein krachender Zweig oder ist uns Mordors
Meuchelbande auf den Fersen? Weiter, Tross!....




Spuren von Saurons Drachensaat überall - totes Land! Halt ein, da regte sich doch etwas im Busche!




Ein EntDragon - einer der schlimmsten Sorte! (Wenn die mitte "Zapfenzähne" zubeissen krisse datt scheiss Harz
nimmer ausse Pluten, jibt Ärjer mitte Regierung!)...Geräusche mehrten sich im dunklen Tann' - halt!




Zahlenmässig krass unterlegen, dazu kein gültig Wegedokument stellten mers die Weichen auf Flucht - die Route klar
folgend der Devise "Abba Dalli" (ital. Fluchthelfer im Mittelalter, Anm. d. Red.) gings krass berschnabb....




Die Schmuggelwege der Zwerge waren letzte Rettung, sacksteil iss ja bei mangelnder Körpergröße kein Handicap...GazzGazz!




Durch die beherzte Flucht nochmal davongekommen....Nächstes Mal wird widder jefracht! Stay tuned, der Pete!

Fazit: Die Niggel! Da hamse sich ein Traileldorado aufjebaut und nix wird jesacht! Links und rechts gibbet Päddchen, ein
quasi liegengelassenet Stück Pizza hammers mitjenommen. Bitte um Meldung wer da den Ilex jepflanzt hat,
war nach Heimkehr sehr jückelisch!....


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2018)

Pinkes Bötzken war heut' wichtig...die kalkfarbenen Schochen vom Winter brauchen mal widda Chlorofüll!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

Ach du wars dat der da auf dem Handy eine rote eins hinterlassen hat. 
War ne Zeitlang mit de Blagen beschäftigt,da luurt me addens nit so oft op et Händi.
"Wenn et wichitisch ös röf der eh noch ens aan" säht däh Eefeler 
Haste fein jemacht, de Hasenline entdeckt wa ?
Wer ich heute direkt mal Trailinspektion machen dat de mit dinge Walzen keen Furche jetrokke häs


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2018)

Mir sinn jo kinn Primaten! Mit Rindenmulch vom OBI hinter mir alles fein beijestreut - aber: DATT Gelände
hatte nix mehr zu verlieren! Von wegen: "Bisschen Kehren und gut is!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2018)

De Trails hamse doch verschont bisher


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2018)

Montag, der 16.4. - das hiess heute öffentlicher Abschied von Mario. Aufgebahrt unter freiem Himmel
-datt war seins- war die Trauerfeier mit Rednerin, einem Vorgesetztem vom RWE, seinem Racing-Team
und gutem FROIND Kalle....Alle waren se gekommen, seine Vennbikers, die Mtb-Red., ich möcht' da 
keinen vergessen aber die Nummernschilder der Autos deckten von Teutonien bis BeNeLux ordentlich ab.
Der "Bauerngolfacker" war schwarz vor Pupils und locker die Hälfte in einer oder anderen Form pinktiviert!
Ett gab keinen mit ohne Pippi inne Augen, das war ma klar...wenig Menschen haben so polarisiert wie Mario,
deswegen geh' ich mal davon aus das die Pro's gekommen waren und die Contras zuhause.
Festhalten möcht' ich: die Hütte stand wie ein Mann (Ich gender getz hier nich rum!) hinter der Familisch,
selten hab' ich soviele Sympathen auf einem Fleck getroffen... Es waren sehr persönliche Worte,
alle haben ihr Herzchen in ein Schälchen geworfen, bereichernd! 
Mit Herz, Achtung und Ehre für sein Lebenswerk (mein ADS-auslebender FROIND!), der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2018)

...and the Tires, they are a-changing! Die Big-Betty-Speziale-Ticky-Tacka-Mix vom Tourenmonsta zeigten sich unprobat porös -
da kam' doch (Geistesblitz!) dett große Canyon-Frühjahrcamp wie gerufen...Familisch verstaut und ab nach Koblenz....




Leckofanni - wer braucht denn bei so 'nem Mordskarren noch Brille?! Um den zu übersehen hat dein Glasbaustein schon
Panzerglasstärke....Da schlendert mers entspannt so durchet Gemüse, da:




*Stets Ehrenamtler, niemals schlimb, präsent vor Ort mit Zelt: Die DIMB!* Mit dem jeschätzten Hubertus
und dem Carsten waren zwei Bekannte auffe Piazza um selbstlos über die juten Taten der IG zu informieren....
Pronto wurden vonne umtriebigen Schreiberlinge 2 aus Zufall vor Ort befindliche Blauwalkondome ihrer Endbestimmung
zujeführt....




...man sieht anne entspannten Haltung: ett wird über Männaschnupfen jeschnackt! Nä, mir zwei nehmen
kein Blatt vor de Schnute wenn ett um Wohl und Wehe vonne Bikaszene jeht!
Als Dank haben 'se mich übel anjeschmiert! Mit Muc-Off! Mit Kettenschmiere! Mit Aufklebas!
Diese Gutmenschen! Dett Verlassen des Blauwalkondoms war übrigens Königsdisziplin,
der Hubi hatte gewarnt...halbe Eskimorolle wäre ja auf Asphalt jeendet! Man half mir ausse Klemme....




Zwanzig Euronen unter Preis konnten noch de Pneus geschossen werden mit Reifenhebers aus Oranje als GiveAway...
Den Jürgen aka @jmr-biking hammers wohl knapp verpasst - aber vielleicht wären 3 Federkielschwinger auch zuviel des Guten gewesen...
Stay tuned, der Pete, voll anjeschmiert!


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2018)

Wäre ich besser mal noch über das Gelände geschländert.  
Aber beim Bike-ins-Auto-packen surrten zwei Biker mit ihren Canyon Elekrokarren um mich rum und schwafelten von Turboboost und Drehmoment. Das war zu viel für mich. Ab nach Hause, aber schnell!


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. April 2018)

Turbopust....Gaymoment.......gayt‘s dir jetzt besser!???!??!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2018)

Hammers uns herzlichst amüsiert über de ramponierten Schienbeine - wer glatte Haut trägt war nitt draussen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wäre ich besser mal noch über das Gelände geschländert.
> Aber beim Bike-ins-Auto-packen surrten zwei Biker mit ihren Canyon Elekrokarren um mich rum und schwafelten von Turboboost und Drehmoment. Das war zu viel für mich. Ab nach Hause, aber schnell!



Jürgen is dat gleiche wie vor 30 Jahren ... da ham wir uns auch über Malossi-vergaser und Couppini Lenker für die Prima 5S unterhalten 
Lass sie doch mit ihren Mofas ihre Mittellebenskriese auskurieren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hammers uns herzlichst amüsiert über de ramponierten Schienbeine



Psst ! Top Sekret 


Pete04 schrieb:


>



Zwei mal gefüllte Flaume to go


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruener-Frosch (23. April 2018)

bei uns am Samstag wurde garbeitet.....



na ja, fast alle...



und Spaß hatten wir auch


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2018)

Leider verpasst! Hoher Reschpekt, da war ja vom jeachteten Bäckameister bis hin zu höchste Prominenz am Start!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> bis hin zu höchste Prominenz



nur weil er neuerdongs Mofa fährt ist er noch nicht promitent


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2018)

@schraeg Zänkes! Bevor mers Trails open kann muss mer se ja erst ma kennen...wegen kleinem OP-Jedöns vonne Guten
trat datt Fussvolk an, den Hunsrück zu stürmen...Erst mal am Moselufer inne gehalten: Mobbing gegen Bikers
verliert langsam jegliches Niveau!




Sehe da Konfliktpotential! Also hurtig inne Wanderstiefels, Einstieg vom Wanderparkplatz von Beulich...







Paar Wegeszeugen...Mal parallel kleines Faunparameter mitlaufen lassen...Einsteigend über den Mühlchesbach
waren Opfer zu beklagen: Kleine Natter (Exitus: Huftritt!) und Feuersalamander (Conti-Wintercontact, 2. Gang)
Schad, schad, sind so hübsche Wesen...der Feuersalamander war allerdings fotoalbumtauglich vonne Körperhöhe
(wurde mehrfach befahren)...vielleicht sammel ich den nochmal auf?! Paar Meter weiter war die Königsdisziplin
erreicht: Kernbereich Ehrbachklamm! unser unter den Top-Ten befindliches Bachtal in Reichweite NRW,
der Begriff Klamm wird nich inflationär vergeben, deswegen sollte mers auf Tragepassagen gefasst sein.
Kernbereich sind allerdings round about 400 Meter, datt sollte datt Abenteuer wert sein....3,2,1 Bildaexplosion:
























Abwärts "klammend": Halt ein, halt ein! - erweist sich diese Schlüsselstelle als "Scharfrichter" - also Rübe runter!














Einfach ein fantastisches Geläuf! Wer eher weniger Körner investieren möchte parkt das Shuttle in Boppard, nimmt per Bike die
Hunsrückhöhenbahn bis Buchholz, da Einstieg inne Klamm gegenüber vom Bhf und dann JÖÖÖ bis Brodenbach/Mosel.
Da rüber nach Löf inne DB und über Koblenz wieder Boppard angepeilt - feddisch iss datt Trailvergnügen!
Nach ein paar Metern ein endemisches Besonderli: Wegzehrung ein Must-have inne *Daubisberger Mühle*!
*Home of Omma Gertrud!* Als Prototyp der Nachkriegskaltmamsell original nur im weißen Kittel! Da weisse Bescheid!
Ein Druck auffe Bedienungsklingel liess datt ganze Tal in Westminster-Ding-Dong erschallen... Watt peinlich!
Abba Omma Gertrud kam und sacht: "Sie wollen ja sischer watt haben!?" Wollten mers, aus dem Vollen schöpfend:




Datt Kultfoto schlechthin iss grad ablandig 
(Speisekarte mit Kreide: Bier / Tee / Fleischbrühe / Glühwein - die Frouw hat sich positioniert!) aber Bikers hat se lieb!
Oberhalb der eigentlichen Klamm zieht sich die Anreise per Forstautobahn - nitt unsers, also gen Schloss Schöneck hinan....







By-the-way: Fielmann-Quelle! Ein Quell der im Rufe stand la function vonne Äujelsche drastisch zu bessern! Wir haben genascht!
Un watt sollisch sagen: Direktamente erkannte der Verfasser einen Naturanlieger am Lieferanteneingang von Schloss Schöneck:




Einen Zwergenfürst vor Augen: _Gimli_. "Den Tod als Gewissheit... _geringe Aussicht auf Erfolg_... worauf warten wir noch?"
Jau, mit Akzeptanz von Moos inne Speichen kannse den stehen! Neulich, anne Schwedenschanze:








Schöne Geschichten am Wegesrand! Schöne Trails!







Hinan gen Herschwiesen fiel auf datt großes Trailkino geboten ward...Blütenvielfalt ohne Ende weil Rheinland-Pfalz
Streuobstwiesen fördert - löblich, löblich! In Herschwiesen selber: *Katzenschlägerei!* Großes Kino! Muss im Hunsrück
minigans ein fusser Kater (globalkölsch für rothaarig: Fuss) beteiligt sein, war da, Punkte zählen! Weiter ging's zur Talquerung,
der Novize Brodenbach sollte Herz/Nierentest bestehen...







...bis zur Grünen Mühle (Privatbesitz, heisst: Biker klettert!) total uninterssant, die Pics sind unterhalb -
danach entscheidet der Bika zwischen Singeltrail und Forstpfad - feines Geläuf!
Für Traumfängerchenbesitzas nitt verschwiegen: *Ett Donnerloch!









*
Lektüre hierzu:
*



*
Der Gott heisst heut' Döner, viel hatt sich nitt jeändert...donnert ordentlich!




Datt muss klar sein, FroindIn! So Passagen musse meisterInnen können um die Klamm zu schustern,
se dankt ett dir mit Pür Natür! Have a break, take a Klamm, der Pete!

Visit Omma Gertrud, die iss Original unn kann ett brauchen!
*

*


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2018)

Original nachgereicht, war's wert! Nitt verschwiegen sei Schwarzstorchsichtung
im Brodenbachtal, die 747 unter de Vögels...


----------



## f_t_l (24. April 2018)

Schöne Tour 
Ich bin sie vor kurzem umgekehrt gefahren:
Bachtrails mit Donnerloch hoch, Klamm runter.


----------



## jmr-biking (25. April 2018)

Schön einen auf Pfadfinder gemacht!  Schon auf der Karte sehen die beiden Täler sehr schön aus. Viele gestichelte Linien.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Viele gestichelte Linien



Mussde mit Bike aber auch gut zu Fuss sein ... viel Bikerdreikampf ist da angesagt


----------



## f_t_l (25. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bikerdreikampf


Genau. Die Klamm bedeutet Fahren - Klettern - Tragen...



Nix für schwergewichtiges Gerät


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2018)

Gibt keine Stelle am Bike die mers danach nitt mehrfach gesehen hat - socalled "ganzheitliches" Biken! Am WE definitiv
Sockenschuss mit Ärger auf Ansage - aber unter der Woche winken zwei autofreie Täler mit Wahnsinnslandscape...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Wir haben auch schon Verluste erlitten... YT versenkt am Little Big Horn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (25. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> YT versenkt am Little Big Horn...


Zumindest ist das Velo jetzt komplett sauber.
Wie früher: Waschen am Fluss


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2018)

Und am 5.6.1970 schuf der liebe Gott den Mario! War ja auch klar datt die himmlische Entourage 
nitt ohne Fachwissen auskommen konnte...
27,5' waren die einfach mit überfordert...Stahlrahmen Handarbeit ganz von zu schweigen...
Spätestens mit Enduro war Schicht...aber warum dann direkt konsequent mein superagiles
ADS-Hörchen klauen - mir se nitt begreifen....
Ride on, cher Muschi! Lebenslänglich Flankenschutz garantiert!


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Leckomio - Fliptechnik, ticki-tacka im Dämpferumsetzen - watt geht ab!? Watt hab' ich eigentlich meinem Ur-Zossen
angedeien lassen an Lebenshilfe? Bike der Woche wird dett nich mehr, aber der Gerechtigkeit widerfahrend mal Abriss:




-Laufradsatz gegen Veltec ersetzt, vom fabulösen Andi Löhr mit Spezialmischung vonne Big Betty versehen,
 grippt wie Klebstoff, funzt - Bereicherung! Vor 3 Tagen auf Maxxis getunt - klebt wie Hulle, simmers gespannt!
-Bremsanlage über Breuers Bikebahnhof auf 203mm vorne wie hinten aufgebohrt - sitzt! Shimano XT setzt Anker....
-Großes Kettenblatt auf RaceFace gemorphed...blanket Alu kann immer....
-Six Pack Flatpedale, hilft beim Ausstieg enorm, schon watt blankgeshaped...
-Dämpfer nach Einsendung beim Service in "grau-melliert-anthrazit" - iss auch eher Haarfarbe vom Rider....
-Flaschenhalter in UltraleichtKunststoff geschossen...
-Kettenführung: Chainguide montiert - erschliesst neue Bereiche...
-Lenker: RaceFace Atlas, rot eloxiert: macht anderes Bike aus deinem vertrauten Weggefährten, 78cm sind Macht!
-Elsterfeder an Lenker: Die musse dir erkämpfen, mein Freund, iss Strecke!
Haut rein, polarisiert, ihr TypI(nn)en da draussen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Verdammt, hab' ich datt widder nich gegendert!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Leckomio - Fliptechnik, ticki-tacka im Dämpferumsetzen - watt geht ab!? Watt hab' ich eigentlich meinem Ur-Zossen
> angedeien lassen an Lebenshilfe? Bike der Woche wird dett nich mehr, aber der Gerechtigkeit widerfahrend mal Abriss:
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeil die Petche Schüssel  Secksunzwanzisch rulezz 
Ich hoffe du trittst damit bald mal zum "Trikot Abholrun" an ... wenn nich dübel ich dir dat Dingen in Vorbeifahrt mimRennrad aufemHeimwech anne Wand 

PS: für meinen "schlechten" Geschmack könnste an Antrieb noch abstimmen. Schickes 1fach mit 30/46 oder zweichfach Dämmelaparillo wie ich mit 36/22 inschwattemAlu ständ derSchüssel besser denk ich ...gibt auch mehr Bodenfreihet .... 

Dem Minion rulezz ! Grip reicht für alle Tage  mehr braucht der Mensch nitt !


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Hammers Kaltversuch im Trockendock am laufen! De Muddis Bike steht grad bei der sehr kompetenten Fahrradgallerie
wegen Extremsverweigerung bei Umwerfer unn Konsorten... Wenn DIE schon de Geduld verliert!
Von Neuanfang bis Eagle-Schaltung alles auffem Portfolio....






 sons gibbet Haue!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hammers Kaltversuch im Trockendock am laufen! De Muddis Bike steht grad bei der sehr kompetenten Fahrradgallerie
> wegen Extremsverweigerung bei Umwerfer unn Konsorten... Wenn DIE schon de Geduld verliert!
> Von Neuanfang bis Eagle-Schaltung alles auffem Portfolio....
> 
> ...



Machet dem Adler rein ...reicht auch für 99,9% der Hubbelz !


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2018)

Ich hab an meinem Stumpi die 2x10 X9/X0 renoviert. GX Adler in 1x12 wäre schön gewesen, aber so war es erst mal günstiger. 
Gestern kleine Probefahrt, der Panzer rollt wieder. 


 

78 cm beim Lenker?  
Für gebaute Bikeparks bestimmt ganz gut, aber die Baumabstände auf den Eifeltrails sind laut DIN E1815 unter 75 cm.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Selbst die 75c,m waren gestern zu breit wenn die Mauern nur 735mm breit ausseinander stehen 
2x10 rulezz auch ...36/22 geht super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2018)

Ett gibt Sachen, die kannsse dir kaufen......mit schnödem Mammon! Ett gibt abber auch Sachen,
die musse dir erabeiten! (Also, wie Elsterfeder am Lenker!) Wir stellen uns hier ein formidables Trompetenfanfario
im Hinergrund vor - Törööööö!) Bei Besuch beim Trailpapst Hubertus wurd's feierlich...die Tatsache sei nitt verwschiegen
datt Eifelkinder höchst umtriebisch sinn - abber 2 Zehendurchbohrungen später vonne Kinderbohrmaschine war ett soweit:




...der Padawan empfing ausse (von Monschauers Treppenwände geschundene) Ärmelsche ett Mottotrikot für de Säsong!
Datt geht nur in Canossahaltung und mit gehörisch Demut! Very proud on! Nebenbei wurde auch eine mutige Marie
übergeben, welch ein findiger Bremer Kaufmann ( @H-P ) den naiven Voreifeljüngern zum Höchstsatz angedreht hatte....
Die Spareule iss leer.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

Müsste mal die Garage verputzen ....


----------



## f_t_l (29. April 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Baumabstände auf den Eifeltrails sind laut DIN E1815 unter 75 cm.


Mit reichen da knapp bemessene 680 mm Lenkerbreite. Die Froschhaltung liegt mir nicht so


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2018)

eeeee.....wie Froschhaltung ?


----------



## H-P (30. April 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Nebenbei wurde auch eine mutige Marie
> übergeben, welch ein findiger Bremer Kaufmann ( @H-P ) den naiven Voreifeljüngern zum Höchstsatz angedreht hatte....
> Die Spareule iss leer.....



Dafür war die Marie gut abgehangen in meiner Garage...übrigens verputzt, wie es sich gehört, was sollen denn die Nachbarn sagen.

Glückwunsch zum Ritterschlag.


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2018)

Feinst formuliert zurückjedübelt - hier herrscht ja datt Parlais vonne Karibikpiraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2018)

Bikecompagnros und Compagnsienen - den Unterschied macht (wie beim MHD auffe Unterseite...) 
die Rückseite de la Trikot, kuckst Du hier:





 ö
Die *Trailsuchhunde* ausse Eifel - ja wie geil iss datt denn!? Und mit Snoopy! Trailsuchhund, datt heisst: (ma bisken Platz lassen...)
-dahin gehn' wo drekisch iss!
-mach den Platten zu deinem Vornamen!
-beissen, kratzen, pitschen!
-Karten vonne Urväters studieren um zu kucken wo die Forstverwaltung dich bescheisst! Anyway goes!
-Brennessel sei dein Vorname!
-Sackgasse iss Gasse unn nitt Irrtum!
-kein Wech iss ummesünns, weil de Trailbuddys vor Unfug bewahrt werden!
-Tanke iss für Brötchen dein FROIND - weil dich Bäckers wegen EU-Normen wuppen müssen!
-KOM's sinn da Shizzm, wir verbergen unsere Perlen für Umgangsbereite!
-Jägermeister iss erst nach 23.oo h, weil der keine Forstkenntnis hat sondern nur den Speicher löscht.....
Ride on, seid Traildogs, der Pete! ...mit Biss ab inne Natur!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

Die Botz kommt ma gut zu DEM Trikot


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2018)

Style iss where the Fott iss! RazzeFazze kann immer...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2018)

Trailpatrouille Nordsee meldet suboptimalen Trailspass in Cappel...




...der legendäre "the rotten Prielwurm" erwies sich als unbefahrbar - sacht mers zu Flut auch Witterungsbedingungen?!
Also den Tidenkallender innen Rucksack, Senor! Ride till Ebbe, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

Watt hasse den da für ne Jacke? Biste unter die Ränschas gegangen ?


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2018)

Mein Eiderentenkotztüm für 2° Windchill unn waagerechten Regen... beste Wahl...Muss abber noch mit Trikot ran, logo
Mein Stevens brauchte "Heimaturlaub"...


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Mai 2018)

Nordsee, Windstärke 5. Die Kappe hält die letzten Haare zusammen. Drei Wetter Taft.
Am Landungssteg, aufsteigen auf den Hobel. Die Brille kaschiert die vergessene Rasur am Morgen. Drei Wetter Taft.
Mit dem Hobel gegen den Wind. Immer noch an der Nordsee. Die Kappe ist längst fott geflogen. Stunden später kämpfen die letzten Zotteln ums Überleben. Der Schutz, der nicht hält. Langzeitschutz brauch mer nit mehr. Auch nicht vom schwarzen Kopf.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Mai 2018)

Formidabel die Problemzonen offenlegt! Großes in IHM schlummert!

Hat der Jürgen aka @jmr-biking feinst kolportiert - allein dreimal fast auffe Schnute gelegen
wegen Sturmböen (da die Reste des Haupthaars unger de Kapp ruhten fehlts hier ein wenig
an Dramatik - enn Pürk wär hilfreich gewesen...) Dett Camgirl hatte haartechnich
eher "offen" damit zu kämpfen dett Objekt der Begierde allein zu fokussieren....

Wobei: Wenn die "Taft-Studie" ein Vorher/Nachher zeigt bestehe ich auf ein Vorher/Nachher/Dahinter - so bei TeamIII-Touren Guide Hinten/Hinten! (Arbeiten mit Hinten/Vorne
und Hinten/Hinten - danach kommt nur noch de Mwst. und der Schnitter!)


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Wer bei dem Sönnschen nitt raus iss hört getreten! Also de Jugend mal auf die Gefahren am Wegesrand jetrimmt -
du kannst tausendmal Brennessel erklären wie Brennessel britzt - datt Originaljefühl wird nitt annähernd erreicht -
so wie appetitlich Brombeeranken dett Schienbein zieren (...nenn ich mal datt Strava für Nittstravanisten,
kammers die ganze Woche beim Jucken vonne Trails am WE träumen!) So, zack-zack, hinaus auffe Hometrails...
Erst mal ein Rennjedämmel mit der Kurzen, hat sich de Kondition verbessert?





Reusper..bei IHR schon!




Wie Arsch auf Eima! Da liegt se niederjestreckt - mein Kackbaum der Rekultivierung! Damals hat Rheinbraun ordentlich jepappelt
um rasch sichtbaren Baumbestand zu haben - getz wird mit System hochwertig nachgelegt; löblich, löblich! In relativ kleinem Gebiet
entstehen auf einmal Päddches, für uns damit neue Trails - dem muss nomma auffe Spur gegangen werden....
Wir wollten die "jungen Römer" scouten - also nitt die wo's Obelix Helmchen einsammelt sondern Hinterlassenschaften vonne jungen
Wilden abseits der FABs. Prophylaktisch paar Cabronnes tanken, mer weiss ja nitt watt Mutti Natur für uns parat hält!




Also erssma rein innet Gemüse, Ranken und Nesseln sinn Freunde, nitt Futta!...




...und zimmern dir ordentlich "Arme-Leute-Stravadaten" auffet Beineportfolio....







Trefflich den wegkreuzenden Baumling geschultert erbat Frouw sich am Einsatzort erssma Bedenkzeit - watt würde überzeugen?
Patschuli-Ölchen, Räucherkerzkens - nein, da muss Schulung her! Wer rechnet denn auch damit datt mittisch im Wald
auf einmal enn Angelsteg auf dich lauert!? Ein formidabler Spielplatz für de ganze Familisch!










Dett Füllen im Background kuckt bisken skeptisch - abba hier greift die Bedenkminute!
Trefflich vom Vaddi anjeleitet  wurd datt Stegthema gewuppt....












Gewuppt - wobei: der Lehrgangsleiter konnte auch DNF!




Hat dir gradaus grad nix zu biet(s)en - dann schlüpf doch seitwärts vonne Fiet(s)en! Die Belegschaft zeigte unverholenen Spaß!
(Taschengeldkürzung auffe To-do-Liste...) Der DIMB-Copy-Effekt iss durchaus gewollt - nur durch raus inne Natur kriegste
naturorientierten Nachwuchs - wenn Ellis Couchpotatoes wächst ja nur 'ne Kartoffel nach....
Un ma ehrlich, soviel knallgrünen Wald wie im Maien wenn die Buchen schlüpfen gibt's doch kaum!




Anhand der umliegenden Stützbalken konnt' mers halbwegs rekonstruieren watt für Trümma die Jungens da inne Pampa
installiert hatten - meine Hörrn! Reschpekt! Die haben sich ihren Bikepark im Nirgendwo gebaut und Zeit im Wald
statt sonstwo verbracht, find ich richtig gut! Andere Obstacles stellten die Sinnfrage...




Hey Loide, wo wollt ihr hin mit dem Micro in der Hand aka Rahmen ungger der Fott?! Selbst bei meditativer Hockhaltung
hat sich der eine oder andere Sprung nich mehr erschlossen - vielleicht Landung auffem Mars?
Neien, durch Erosion hatten sich die Zeitzeugen merklich verändert, kuckst du HIER:




Hier fehlen klar 40cm Höhe - sonst iss links und rechts die Kurbel fott und der Rider hat ein abfahrtsorientiertes,
agiles Trailbike - ganz im Trend der Zeit, nur ohne Vortrieb!

Abber auch dett große Kapitel "Trailpflege" stand auffe Tafel....




Formidabel vermittelt...Nütz ja nix wenn die Kids glauben die Trails kämen ausse Steckdose! (odder so ähnlich!?)
Natürlich gab's Aprés-Ski - wer viel lernt hat auch Belohnung verdient...staunet übber "die Scharte"!







...sacksteiles, laubverwursteltes Stück Ville im urbanen Raum. Lady stiefelt die ersten 4 Meter ab,
checkt Risiko und brezelt runter. Punkt. Genau da woll'n mer se haben: mit Blick für Risiko,
mit Abschätzung vonne Hindernissen und dann auch gerne mit Schmackes!
Ride on, der Pete, haut die Jugend raus (die tun sonst riechen!)...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Picobello die Botz muss ich och noch koofe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Mir können ja wöchentlich tauschen: Schraeg wechselt mit Pete, Pete wechselt mit Schraeg - da hammers frei nach Otto Waalkes
wöchentlichen Hosentausch! War glaub' ich Hibike-Counterstrike!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2018)

Da müsstest aber Dehn-und Zugfugen eifüjen süns basch dat Dönge beim idste aantritt


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2018)

Wenn ett die Fott vom Schöpfer iss iss danach Reliquie!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2018)

Die Kleinen Geschichten vom Wegesrand...meistens die Besten! Lies, du Tor!




Die Eifelaner: direkt, graduss, teils derber Humor! Die Villebewohner können abber uch - hier bei Bornheim...
Die Geschichte passiert im Kopf: Garagenbesitzer findet seine durch Rangiermanöver vom unbekannten Dritten
(der/die/das Arsch) vom Soll- innen Ist-defekt-Zustand verändert vor.
Voll Zorn (nich Honc!) schleppt er - voll Zorn, wohlgemerkt, daher in Muttersprache unterwegs die vermeintlich nicht auffem
Kontinentalsockel fusst - datt Objekt der Begierde an die Straße die _*der*_ vermeintliche Übeltäter u.U. täglich benutzt...
...und - wir erkennen hier kriminologisch verschieden gesprühte Handschriften - dann kommt ein vermeintlich Dritter
daher und bessert (mit selber Sprühfarbe - Nachtigall, ick hör' dir trapsen!) grammatisch nach!
Ganz klar (auffe Spuren von Arndt Zeigler): *Kacktor des Monats!...*


----------



## jmr-biking (8. Mai 2018)

Mit Radio, äh Garagentor erreichen Sie immer die Richtigen! Garagentor geht ins Ohr, fällt auf Kopf!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2018)

Radio, geh' auf Topf - nich auf Klo! Jürgen, binnich bei dir - DIE Peiniger-Werbung schlechthin der letzten Woche
wo ein Medium anne Verkaufszahlen merkt datt ett nich mehr Medium iss... ...geht straight nur auffe Nerven!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2018)

Muss man nimmer teilen, sind Spitze!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2018)

Geht's noch?!




Nein! Geht garnich! Wetterbedingungen bei der Elite Men in Winterberg...Mann, Mann, Mann - sowatt is klar Abbruch;
die ersten 4 waren ja noch trocken runter, aber wo iss denn da fairer Contest wenn der Rest sich den Vorwurf
gefallen lassen muss er wäre zusätzlich effektiv den Hang runtergekrault!? Ausserdem hab' ich als Ausrichter
zumindest Teilverantwortung für die Fans und Peoples im Hang...
Einzige Parodie im Pic - der Rider wendet sich vom Muc-Off-Stand ab; iss ok, datt Bike hätter nimmer sauber
nach Hause bekommen... Gegen jede Vernunft...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Mai 2018)

Ach du sch.... Bin nach Pfingsten ne Woche in der Gegend...





Pete04 schrieb:


> Geht's noch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2018)

Klickflosse & Schwimmflügel versprechen Maxi-Event!


----------



## Vertexto (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo meine lieben.......ja ich lebe noch dick und rund.....,ich möchte auf diesem Weg fragen ob noch jemand ein fahrbereites Hardtail kein Fatbike Radgröße 26 oder 27,5  mit Rahmengr.17-18 zoll für meine Frau(1,73m) zum testen oder auch Kaufen übrig hat...finde im Netz nur Müll oder zu weit weg......Daaaaaanke schon mal.
P.S. Bitte kein Bike von 1998.....
Liebe Grüße an alle die sich noch an mich erinnern können....
Euer Vertexto(Gerd)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2018)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben.......ja ich lebe noch dick und rund.....,ich möchte auf diesem Weg fragen ob noch jemand ein fahrbereites Hardtail kein Fatbike Radgröße 26 oder 27,5  mit Rahmengr.17-18 zoll für meine Frau(1,73m) zum testen oder auch Kaufen übrig hat...finde im Netz nur Müll oder zu weit weg......Daaaaaanke schon mal.
> P.S. Bitte kein Bike von 1998.....
> Liebe Grüße an alle die sich noch an mich erinnern können....
> Euer Vertexto(Gerd)


Na klar erinnere ich mich ... Waden wie Peter Briegel 
Ich hab zwar nix zu verkaufen aber wenn deine Frau mal ein 29er testen möchte ...meine Frau hat auch eins, ist174 .. 17Zoll Cube ... läuft! Meine Frau war zuerst auch skeptisch ... jetzt will sies aber nicht mehr missen. Die Dinger rollen einfach super .... könnte ich für ne Testfahrt auch mal mit in die Ville bringen arbeite ja in Wesseling.


----------



## Vertexto (15. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Na klar erinnere ich mich ... Waden wie Peter Briegel
> Ich hab zwar nix zu verkaufen aber wenn deine Frau mal ein 29er testen möchte ...meine Frau hat auch eins, ist174 .. 17Zoll Cube ... läuft! Meine Frau war zuerst auch skeptisch ... jetzt will sies aber nicht mehr missen. Die Dinger rollen einfach super .... könnte ich für ne Testfahrt auch mal mit in die Ville bringen arbeite ja in Wesseling.


----------



## Vertexto (15. Mai 2018)

Danke Hubert....das ist lieb...welches Model habt Ihr denn? War beim H&S hab aber dort nichts gescheites gefunden....


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2018)

Mönsch - der GEEEERD!  Watt hammer an den oft gedacht! Be- und Entschleunijungsprozesse werden bei der JFFR immer
noch in GerToLux jemessen - anne Fähischkeiten vom Alten Meista! HeHe, bei 1998er schwuppt datt Bike ja mit Glück schon
mit Elasthomere! Getz hasse deine Schleimbeuteilaffinitäten also gegen Bauchbeutel jetauscht - ganz im Trend!

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=165666

Dett steht bei uns zur Dispo und kann ausgiebig jetestet werden, mon Trailpapst! Größe M, Madame 170cm....
Tu ma PN mit den letzten Jahren deines Lebens! Stay tuned, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertexto (15. Mai 2018)

Hi Pete......
Schön von Dir zu lesen.....ich werd ja ganz Rot bei soviel Lobhuldigungsgedöns...........
Liebe Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Mai 2018)

Vertexto schrieb:


> .welches Model habt Ihr denn?


Ist ein Cube SL29 aus 2012
Nix high-tech mässiges aber um mal ein gefühl zu kriegen wie son Hochrad fährt reichts denk ich


----------



## Vertexto (15. Mai 2018)

@schraeg .......sieht gut aus der Hobel


----------



## Pete04 (15. Mai 2018)

Mach ich mal enn Schoppen auf:

Jürgens, Hubis, Gerdens, Piets - rocken das verdammte Bizz seit immahin 10 Jahren getz:






bibelhaftisch, fantastisch! Weitarockn!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Mai 2018)

Vertexto schrieb:


> @schraeg .......sieht gut aus der Hobel



macht auch Spass, leih ich mir hin und wieder aus


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2018)

Leihbiker!


----------



## jmr-biking (16. Mai 2018)

@Pete04 : Ein wahrer Fanta4-Fan?  Schon ewig her, dass ich im Nachbarort in der Gegend rund um der M.A.R.S. unterwegs gewesen bin.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Mai 2018)

@jmr-biking Jau, seit 25 Jahrn im Bizz und noch immer Topf auf Deckel.... Und die älter gewordenen Jungs liefern und liefern....


----------



## Vertexto (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo meine Lieben....
Erstmal Danke an Hubert und Pete für eure Offerten......ist dann heute doch so en Plastik Teil geworden die 29 er Dinger sind mir persönlich zu unhandlich....liegt auch daran das ich etwas zu klein bin.....
Lieben Dank noch mal.....
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald im Wald....
P.S.
Wie geht das eigentlich mit den Touren Treff von früher hier? Bin wohl schon lange raus.....o.m.g.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2018)

Heilijer Jesangsverein! Datt fährt ja optisch schon von selber! Da hammers uns wohl missverstanden - dachte datt die Gattin
watt sucht für's Einsteigen - statt dessen hat sich der Fuchs Vertexto selbst mit Hardware versorgt - und datt so nah an Muttatag!
Ob er wohl - hinter dem obligatorischen Plumenstrauss - den Griff inne Haushaltskasse kaschiert bekommt -
Time will tell! Leven Gerd, der Ville stünde ein regelmäßiger, unkomplizierter FeiaAbendRundenTreff vorzüglich zu Jesicht,
der Parkplatz Heider-Bergsee quasi prädestiniert.... Du wärs vonne Söck wenn mers mal die alten Hinterlassenschaften der
ParkGang Nähe Wasserturm inspizieren! Ick mach Dir mal PN (ein neues Medium wo die Schmier' aka Förstling nitt mitlesen kann!)
Der urbane Speckgürtel von Kölle wird ja immer adipöser, wäre doch Wunda wenn mers da nitt paar NewBies auffen Trail bekäme....
Ich wäre auch sehr entspannt einen eher runden Gerd präsentieren zu können - dann könnten wir dank Wärmebildapp
bis Weilerswist aufschliessen.....Rappel Dich, du Zappel, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Da hammers uns wohl missverstanden - dachte datt die Gattin
> watt sucht für's Einsteigen



Hatte ich auch so verstanden !
Aber "klein" und 29er muss sich nicht zwangsläufig ausschliessen, son S Rahmen in29 sieht dann zwar bisschen wien Hochrad aus aber laufen tun die Dinger. Und mit den neuen Geos sind die auch einigermassen verspielt. Egal ... Jede Jeck ös anders .... wer hätte gedacht das ich mal Werbung für 29er mache  ich ewig gestriger


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2018)

Hubi, fütter IHN nicht bei Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (20. Mai 2018)

Der liebe Gerd ist wieder da. Bei einer Villerunde wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Da FROI isch misch! Hier muss mal einiges an Nesseln wieder niedergebruzzelt werden... Die Debütanten fahren
latürnich vor....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Denn ZUSAMMEN iss man nie allein - komm lass' uns einfach mal ZUSAMMEN sein... Isch FROI misch....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

80% auffem Pic sinn jeputzt! Vermeintlich fehlen die Ohren des Hörrn Pete...


----------



## Deleted 454644 (20. Mai 2018)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

HUCH! Ich recherchiere und gebe bis zum Abend Laut!


----------



## Vertexto (20. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Denn ZUSAMMEN iss man nie allein - komm lass' uns einfach mal ZUSAMMEN sein... Isch FROI misch....



Moin.....na dat is doch mal eine Galerie von Old School meets Moderne......da fällt die Wahl schwer beim  nächsten Ausritt....
Auch süß der Herzliche junge Mann zwischen all dem Hightech gedöns.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (20. Mai 2018)

Wo junger Mann?


----------



## Vertexto (20. Mai 2018)

Yogi71 schrieb:


> Der liebe Gerd ist wieder da. Bei einer Villerunde wäre ich auch gerne dabei.


Hahahaha.....naja nicht ganz so lieb.....eher alt und nur am meckern.......


----------



## Vertexto (20. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch so verstanden !
> Aber "klein" und 29er muss sich nicht zwangsläufig ausschliessen, son S Rahmen in29 sieht dann zwar bisschen wien Hochrad aus aber laufen tun die Dinger. Und mit den neuen Geos sind die auch einigermassen verspielt. Egal ... Jede Jeck ös anders .... wer hätte gedacht das ich mal Werbung für 29er mache  ich ewig gestriger



Da muss ich mich wohl entschuldigen.....
das Radon war ein super Angebot und bevor ich 600 Euronen für ein Bike ausgebe an dem weder meine Liebste noch ich Spaß haben
dachte ich mir was Rostfreies mit Potential zu kaufen....


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Soderle, dann terminieren wir mal 14 Uhr am Parkplatz/Campingplatz Heider Bergsee - mal schauen ob die Ville noch was kann...
bevorzugt vielleicht mal Richtung Weilerswist/Kieswerk...ride on, der Pete! Ah so, Einsteigers welcome!


----------



## Vertexto (20. Mai 2018)

Ja schön.....morgen 1400 am Heider wie früher ......nur langsamer......


----------



## Deleted 454644 (20. Mai 2018)

:-( da bin ich Richtung Vogelsang unterwegs! :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

Schnüff! Wir machen's einfach öfter gut!


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2018)

...und langsamer!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2018)




----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2018)

WARNHINWEIS: Ein gewisser Vertexto macht wieder die Ville unsicher! Die Masche iss so alt wie der Enkeltrick - dem Mitbiker
werden "langsame" Touren versprochen...während mers über de Apothekenumschau sinniert (he deet ett wieh, do deet ett wieh)
wird Standgas zu Knallgas...Feines Toürchen mit dem juten Gerd, vom Heider Bergsee aus mal die Waldungen gen Merten
mit Florastand gescoutet; Nessel und Brombeer können (mit Oberarmtattoo, Reschpekt!) Fotos vonne Tour: Fehlanzeige!
Der Gerd kann nur per Blitze abgelichtet werden, bis der Pete sein Stativ aufjekrempelt hat iss der am anderen Ende der Ville...
Ride on, go local, der Pete - nach Diktat verEist!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


>


Schade überschneidet sich mit dem DIMB Aktivwochende an der Ahr [emoji848]


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2018)

Jau, ich muss auch ordentlich rudern - abber Rita's Flocken kommen definitiv an!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2018)

Ich hab an anderer Stelle halt schon zugesagt... Hatte das gerne Mal unterstüzt vielleicht ja nächstes Jahr....


----------



## Deleted 454644 (22. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> WARNHINWEIS: Ein gewisser Vertexto macht wieder die Ville unsicher! Die Masche iss so alt wie der Enkeltrick - dem Mitbiker
> werden "langsame" Touren versprochen...während mers über de Apothekenumschau sinniert (he deet ett wieh, do deet ett wieh)
> wird Standgas zu Knallgas...Feines Toürchen mit dem juten Gerd, vom Heider Bergsee aus mal die Waldungen gen Merten
> mit Florastand gescoutet; Nessel und Brombeer können (mit Oberarmtattoo, Reschpekt!) Fotos vonne Tour: Fehlanzeige!
> ...




Dafür war es bei mir langsam!
Wenn jemand bei "Rund um Elsenborn" fährt,wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Vertexto (22. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> WARNHINWEIS: Ein gewisser Vertexto macht wieder die Ville unsicher! Die Masche iss so alt wie der Enkeltrick - dem Mitbiker
> werden "langsame" Touren versprochen...während mers über de Apothekenumschau sinniert (he deet ett wieh, do deet ett wieh)
> wird Standgas zu Knallgas...Feines Toürchen mit dem juten Gerd, vom Heider Bergsee aus mal die Waldungen gen Merten
> mit Florastand gescoutet; Nessel und Brombeer können (mit Oberarmtattoo, Reschpekt!) Fotos vonne Tour: Fehlanzeige!
> ...



Wer ? so ein Mistkerl wenn ich den erwische.....
Danke Pete für die Ville revival Tour....und Danke für`s kalt Getränk....das schreit nach Vortsetzung....
Hat mich sehr gefreut mit einem LMB Urgestein mal wieder durch die schönen Wälder rund um Brühl zu fahren.....
LG
Gerd


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2018)

Höhö, datt Urgestein hab' ich bei meinem Puls auch nitt gesehen! Der Trend geht klar zur DashCam!
Einzig und allein ein Päusken gab's als der Gert mit der Boa kämpfte (konnt' ich meine Medikamente nehmen....)
am verholzten Lucreziasee (Würgeschlang entpuppte sich als Brombeerranke)....Fordere Forenentschluss: wir nehmen dem Gerd die zwei großen Kettenblätter ab -dann fährt der Mob entspannt und wir haben enn Nähmaschinchen dabei!
Jelobt seien die kleinen Gänge, die hat ja auch wer für watt erfunden, der Pete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2018)

Wer - schichgtbedingt - ab 10 Uhr kann könnt ich watt anbieten - Fischenicher Seehölle, Knappsacker Friedhof, alles geht!
Ride on, raus auf da draussen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2018)

Hammerfisch ... da wird dem pete noch pro aktiv


----------



## jmr-biking (23. Mai 2018)

Die tobende Masse der Follower erwartet aber dann mindestens ein Tour-Foto von den Influenza-Urgesteinen hier.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2018)

Da häste ens ejmol kee Foto, schon häste de Paparazzi anne Bux!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (24. Mai 2018)

Ist denn jemand nächste Woche Freitag unterwegs? Brückentag und den habe ich frei.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2018)

Leider gerade wegen Brücke keine Chance für mich...aber im Forum sollte man die "Einsteiger aus Brühl" mal hierrüber schubsen,
mer weiss ja nie!


----------



## Pete04 (25. Mai 2018)

Während der Hörr Hubert die Schavener Heide mit einer Art "Fruchtschale" verteidigt....





macht Kasbachtal auf dicke Hose! Voll einsatzfähiger Centurion - mit Briten! mit Tauben! mit Brexit!
Auf jeden Fall Trailrules beachten, sonst haut dich datt Dingen ett Ritzel wech! Ride on, der Pete - Brexit hat begonnen...


----------



## jmr-biking (25. Mai 2018)

Über den verrückten Typen da mit seinem Centurion hab ich im Fernsehen schon mal ne Doku gesehen. 
Da Link


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2018)

Meiner ist aber schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (25. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Der Centurion - mit Briten! mit Tauben! mit Brexit!
> Auf jeden Fall Trailrules beachten, sonst haut dich datt Dingen ett Ritzel wech! Ride on, der Pete - Brexit hat begonnen...


Das Ding hat auch in der lokalen Presse schon Schlagzeilen gemacht: Anfangs zeigte die Kanone genau auf das Haus des Nachbarn, mit dem sich der "Baumpfleger" wohl gar nicht versteht. 

Dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich schon viel zu lange nicht mehr das Kasbachtal runter gefahren bin ...


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2018)

In Belgien steht in jedem größeren Dorf ein Panzer als Denkmal rum. Aber nur in Deutschland vermuten nachbarliche Therapeuten, das dadurch Menschen traumatisiert werden könnten. Aber was weiss ich, ich bin ja keine systemische Kinesiologin. 

Ach so. Hallo Gerd.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Mai 2018)

Die Wehrsportgruppe der BRD lässt ja extra ihr Material verrotten und schiesst mit krummen Flinten damit sowas wie vor 75 Jahren nicht nochmal passiert ! Ist nur ne Frage der Zeit bis Uschi ihr Personal als Vorwerk -und BoFrostvertreter ausbilden lässt .... ist auch sinvoller am besten ist nämlich man braucht diesen ganzen Stahlschrott nicht !


----------



## jmr-biking (27. Mai 2018)

Hubert der Pazifist!  Aber grundsätzlich hast ja recht. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn Uschi den Weltfrieden verkünden könnte. Stattdessen kommt nur Unsinn mit ihr als Chefin heraus. Noch ca. 10 Jahre, dann ist das Thema für mich erledigt und ich kann endlich Vollzeit-Biker sein. 
Btw: Vorwerk und Bofrost!?! Grüne Staubsauger und Bio-Tiefkühlkost, warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Jung, Jung, Jung - hab' ich ja watt losgetreten....

@jmr-biking :Jürgen, bitte Vorwerk nitt unterschätzen: watt klingt wie der Vorposten einer ehemaligen Verteidigungsschanze
hat im camouflagefarbenen Portfolio unter dem Deckmäntelchen "Staubsauger" Gerätschaften die jeden Vertikulierer vonne
Gartenkonkurrenz very old-school aussehen lassen - meiner Meinung nach kann mers mit der Einstellung "hartnäckiger Staub"
Minen räumen (ok, die kommen in teutonischen Wohnhöhlen gar selten vor....) - Schutzkleidung empfohlen wenn Umschulung!
Empfehle Lorio-Video: Wir bauen uns ein Atomkraftwerk....



schraeg schrieb:


> Meiner ist aber schöner


@schraeg : da mag ett Steffi drüber richten! jedoch iss die besachte Fruchtschale authentisch im Jemüse jelagert und nitt
zwischen Plümskes auf Terassenanleihen...Watt die Fehlerquote vom G(<3) der BW angeht muss ich misch ja Sorgen machen
datt der Große mit Ypsilon-Reisen über nemm Land per Fallschirm abspringt und ett Nachbarland trifft; dann abber: Nacht, Mattes!

@sibu :mittlerweile würd' ich's fast runterschieben, weil zu kurz und zuviel Natur passiert! Wir haben einen neuen Wander-Rentner-Typ
spezifiziert: Steigt in Linz mit Full-Metall-Jacket (Rucksack + Treckingstöcke) ein, fährt als 20er-Gruppe bis Endstation und setzt homogen
im Triebwagen bis anne Brauerei zurück....die Stöcke brauchten die nur für "Stockbrot"! Hab' ich aber sehr tolleriert weil ich so
nitt auffem "Krankheiten-Trail" geendet bin, wir waren nur zu dritt - mit ohne Befunde...

Den Gruß vom Hörrn Sonntach annet Vollblut Hörrn Gerd fand ich gar nett - allein, ich steh' auf seiner Ignor-Liste.....

Ride Trails, don't War, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (27. Mai 2018)

Datt hat mich dann doch bewegt - ich hab' da Froind Malario im Kopf und die Betonsanierer-Epoche (ein waidlich schönett Berichteepos
über Westwall und Siegfriedlinie welches Mann und Maus raustrieb um geschichtlich fundiert de Fott vonne Couch fernzuhalten! Erfolgreich!
Fundiert! ...und alle waren se rank und schlank!) Warum passiert datt immer wieder?




Du plazierst ein Familienoberhaupt - teutonisch jebürtisch - anne Küste von BeNeLux - und Sekunden später fängt ett an (ohne Zuruf,
sei gewiss!) Löcher zu buddeln, Gänge zu verbinden, Nachschub zu organisieren (heute eher Met, weniger Verbandsmaterial!)
Hab' ich Crank!? Sinn mers Nutria?! Für weiterführende Hinweise bitte vertrauensvoll PN an den Verfasser, nach Zitat vergraben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (28. Mai 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @sibu :mittlerweile würd' ich's fast runterschieben, weil zu kurz und zuviel Natur passiert!


Wenn es zu kurz ist, dann unten am Haltepunkt Kasbach über die Alte Straße wieder hoch nach Obererl, und da das nächste Tälchen runter,
dann wieder hoch Richtung Bruchhausen, und noch ein Tälchen, und so weiter. Da sind genug Möglichkeiten für ein tagfüllendes Programm.


> Wir haben einen neuen Wander-Rentner-Typ
> spezifiziert: Steigt in Linz mit Full-Metall-Jacket (Rucksack + Treckingstöcke) ein, fährt als 20er-Gruppe bis Endstation und setzt homogen
> im Triebwagen bis anne Brauerei zurück....die Stöcke brauchten die nur für "Stockbrot"! Hab' ich aber sehr tolleriert weil ich so
> nitt auffem "Krankheiten-Trail" geendet bin, wir waren nur zu dritt - mit ohne Befunde...


Genau für die Klientel haben die Museums-Eisenbahner den Weg vor gut 15 Jahren angelegt ... 
Also besser vorher auf den Fahrplan schauen und kurz vor Ankunft des Zuges oben runter fahren, dann ist da auch so gut wie nix los.


----------



## Vertexto (3. Juni 2018)

@ Pete
niemals stehst Du auf meiner ignor Liste...... habe aber im moment viel Arbeit da Abstellung.....freue mich schon auf den 17 in Belgien.....alternativ könnte ich auch am 9 ode 10.06 in der Ville mal ne Rund anbieten....
@on any sunday ....Danke für die Grüße Michel ......dachte schon du bist in den Dolomiten verschollen ala Ötzi....


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2018)

Höhö, wenn DU dich schon freust bedeutets für Belgien Folter! Dann zimmern mers doch den Samstag, den 9.6. ins Rund - gerne mit
Neueinsteigern, Grillfetischisten und Anticouchpotatoes... Sobald allerdings (gerne willkommen) Kiddings und Damen anwesend sind
muss ich dir leider die 2 oberen Kettenblätter vorübergehend stilllegen! Damit es vom "Vorne" noch ein "Hinten" gibt!
So, getz muss "Mord mit Aussicht" ran - die haben die feinsten Trails am Wegesrand - Finetuning ungger de Woche! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## aixro (4. Juni 2018)

@Pete04  und @Vertexto
also am 09.06. bin ich gerne dabei. Am 10.06. bietet die DIMB ein Kurventraining an, und da mache ich mal mit (besser is das  ).
Ick freu mir


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2018)

9.6 ist leider Schulfest meiner kurzen, fahre morgen eine Frühschicht an der Ahr falls wer mit will.. es wird eher technisch...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2018)

Na, so iss doch fein! Shorties Schulfest iss latürnlich must-have, sonst gibbet Kloppe!


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Na, so iss doch fein! Shorties Schulfest iss latürnlich must-have, sonst gibbet Kloppe!


So ist es... Hatte aber beim Arbeitsplan starke Überzeugungsprobleme...

Edit sagt zumal es das nur alle 4 Jahre an der Grundschule gibt...


----------



## Pete04 (5. Juni 2018)

Halleluja, hammers ja 3 Jahre Luft!


----------



## aixro (6. Juni 2018)

Back to Topic,
gehen wir am Samstag ein wenig in der Ville rollen???


----------



## Thiemsche (6. Juni 2018)

Würde am Samstag eigentlich gern mitrollen wenns nicht grad vorm Aufstehen losgeht. Bin am Freitag und am Samstag in der Abendgestalltung stark eingespannt. Darum müsste ich es etwas dazwischen quetschen. Hängt bei mir also stark von der Uhrzeit ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2018)

Da zimmer ich mal 14 h Parkplatz Campingplatz Heider Bergsee innet Rund - iss schönste Mittagshitze und jeder kann noch häuslich
vormittags und abends planen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2018)

Nimm Schnorchel mit !


----------



## aixro (6. Juni 2018)

Na, dann bin ich doch um 14 Uhr mal da


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2018)

Fühlst auch *DU* dich bevormundet und missverstanden?! 2-Meter-Regel? Rechtsfahrgebot? Suche nach der 42? 
(Iss Terry Pratchett, kann nitt jeder...) Genau, wir werden verkackeiert! Verbal, medial und auch digital!
Diverse Redaktionen enthalten uns Wissen vor weil mers meint uns besser zu wissen - damit iss getz Schluss!
Dett JFFR-Team geht über die Grenzen um der Alljemeinheit den Spiegel zu zeigen! Ladies&Gentlemen aka Compansienen&Compagneros:
Der *TempoMove*, regioal auch bekannt als der *Rötzken-Dipp*!
Wir haben da mal was vorbereitet:
Man nehme:
a) ein Double-Flat (Newschool) mit watt zwischendrin, praktischerweise hier eine Bank (Oldschool):





b) einen *gestählten* Körpa! Drunter brauchse garnich raus!




c) ein paar zu allem entschlossene Socken - ManEater, so diese Richtung....




...genau, aus dem Hause Drachentöter - die funzen! Getz noch genügend Griebenschmalz beim Biker
(>800 KB Arbeitsspeicha empfohlen, die Festplattengröße wird überbewertet!), Helm, funktionstüchtiges Ross etc. etc. pp.,
fertisch iss die Melange für einen der fettigsten Trix inne WOMB!

Umsetzung: Wer kennt ett nitt?! Jemütlich vor sich herdämmelnd (bei mir so 180er-Puls, wenne Onkel Gerd inne Nähe iss...)
jukt ett Näsken...Pollen, Fliegenschiss, Kuhauspuffreste auffe Weide, die Ursachen sinn so vielfältisch wie unwichtig...
Der Biker greift also zum Tempo (Oldschool) aka Papiertaschentuch...(Newschool, bisse datt ausgesprochen hass iss der Mainstream
schon durche Ville...




Der Pedalleur schnuft - soweit, sogut! Doch wohin mit dem Sondermüll!?




Befremdlich auffen nasalen Auswurf starrend erkennt er ein Problem! Stundenlang mit dem Rötzken (Mundart, Anm. d. Red.)
Bikebuddy simulieren - niemals, hier Schaubild:




Scharfe Augen (Newschool, Oldschooler riechen datt!) erkennen ett Bazillenmuttaschiff anne rechten Lenkerpratze,
Gefahr im Verzuch! Also - Concentration! - der Trick - Millionen Wanderfreunde die stets in Serpentinen und Traileinstiegen
recht auffällig die These stützen datt Tempo (na, du weiss Bescheid!) am nächsten Morgen Geschichte iss können nitt irren!
Datt wäre ja mit Fug und Recht wahrhaftig BESCHISS! Also, how-to....

Step1) Vorspannung aufbauen to-the-max, in der hier gezeigten Haltung hat selbst der Blinddarm nur noch 1/3-Größe,
korrekte Bezeichnung also "....arm"...




Getz geht's um Ganze! Fischertechnik! In einem gewagten "Hecht"-Sprung wird spiralnudelverlaufsänlich die Bank (unser Double,
wir erinnern uns unabhängig vonne Schoolbildung...) anjepeilt, datt Bazillenmuttaschiff in eine Parabelbahn geworfen, dett
Bike im Geradeauslauf sich selber überlassen um späta widda Kontrolle zu gewinnen....Kuckst Du: Toller Hecht!




Klingt schwer? Isset! Getz abba keine Zeit verschwenden, sanft eingelupft versteift sich der Körpa zur athletischen Kerze:




Alta, der hat's drauf! Am Scheitelpunkt der Tempo-Parabel kickt der Rider datt Bazilikum (nicht mit Tomate essen, hier
herrscht extreme Verwechslungsgefahr!) innet Gemüse vonne zweiten Reihe! Perfekt! Unjeschlagen! Top of the Pops!
Der Fortverlauf erschliesst sich dem versierten Bika rank und schlank - körpanah' lässt der Finalist die Knöchel einfedern
am Bankende und schmeisst sich wohlgetimed auffet dann nach Fahrplan (nicht Bundesbahn, oh Tropf!) vorbeieilende
Bike... Wer *DEN* einmal draufhat, der iss im Bikahimmel! Steigerungen sind denkbar: Schwiegamutta oder "Hörr Pastor, wohin
mimm Castor"...

Feddisch, die Szene iss im Kasten - da kann mers mal in "ordentlicher Kluft" die Wutz rauslassen - Brückennutzung war gestern...




Wo simmers denn hinne? Anjestachelt durch einen gewissen Hörrn JMR-Biking war Belgien beste Wahl bei Asthma-Freuden in NRW....




Mer müssen gesteh'n - iss wie zuhause!




 Da fühlste Dich wie Patenkind am Tourenstart! ReHa vonne Guten war angesagt, mein Camgirl iss widda in the row!




You've got to fight for your right to Paaaarty! Fein gedämmelt!




Feines Trailmaterial! Wo war'n se? Lac de Büttgenbach - immer fein wenn's inne Kölner Bucht rattisch schwül iss,
mit round-about 10 Km gar lächerlich distanziert (Mein Jott, watt für'n Bike nehm' ich aussem Schober: 20' Puky, viel Reach!)
und absolut *familientauglich*, kuckst Du "Paus am See":




Und iss der Trailgott dir gar hold, dann hasse auch satt Eifelgold!




Alles gehabt, alles eingetütet (da glaubt doch wohl keiner datt der DIMB-jetreue Pete enn Rötzken inne Natur
verscharrt hat, naaa? naaaaa?) und allet erlebt....Tiefenentspannt nach Supatrick, El Pedro!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juni 2018)

Empfohlene musikalische Grundorndung wäre übrigens "Take me to the hospital" von Prodigy, da darf man
abers im Momentum mal verdrücken (aka DSVGV....)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Fühlst auch *DU* dich bevormundet und missverstanden?! 2-Meter-Regel? Rechtsfahrgebot? Suche nach der 42?
> (Iss Terry Pratchett, kann nitt jeder...) Genau, wir werden verkackeiert! Verbal, medial und auch digital!
> Diverse Redaktionen enthalten uns Wissen vor weil mers meint uns besser zu wissen - damit iss getz Schluss!
> Dett JFFR-Team geht über die Grenzen um der Alljemeinheit den Spiegel zu zeigen! Ladies&Gentlemen aka Compansienen&Compagneros:
> ...



Sehr graziös der sterbende Schwan auf der Bank  werd dich mal für DSDBS ( Deutschland such den Ballet Star ) vorschlagen
Belgien ... die Kühlkammer von Europa  es schmückt dich gar sehr das "Heuler-Trikot"


----------



## jmr-biking (7. Juni 2018)

Da hammer uns ja grad gut verpasst. Die Adennen-Offensive 2018 ist Geschichte. 3 Tage hat sich dat letzte Aufgebot der Alpencrossies bei sängender Hitze durch die halbe Ardennen gekämpft. Zwischen Bütgenbach und Ouren waren se unterwegs. Die Berichte dauern noch ein bisschen. Die Bilderflut muss erst noch gebändigt werden. 

Spyshot vom Stoßtrupp am Lac de Bütgenbach. Da waren wir noch frisch und ausgeruht:


----------



## Vertexto (7. Juni 2018)

Samstag 14 Uhr am Heider hört sich gut an ....hoffentlich hält das Wetter....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr graziös der sterbende Schwan auf der Bank  werd dich mal für DSDBS ( Deutschland such den Ballet Star ) vorschlagen
> Belgien ... die Kühlkammer von Europa  es schmückt dich gar sehr das "Heuler-Trikot"


"Heulertrikot" soll keiner unterschätzen - setzt "Schlafende Energie" frei und führt zu Brückentoleranz...
...und er fuhr auch durchet Wasser wenn da Brücken sind...frei nach Thomas D....hammers ja scheinbar um Wimpernschlag
Jürgen und die Wilden Männer auf ihrem Vennvorstoß verpasst, da hätt ich fett Eindruck jeschunden!
So 'ne Ansage am Tag 1 von 3 stählt nitt jeden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juni 2018)

Leider kann ich am 17ten nit sons hätten mers uns in Belgien mal ordentlich die Wutzele um die Ohren gewämst ... aber irgendwann holen wir das mal nach ... däh Jürschen, däh Pete, däh Hubiplautz un wer sons noch will ... sone Ardennenschlacht mit Ardennenschinken is doch immer watt feines !


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

Bis dahin klemmen mers uns noch ordentlich Schinken auf den Speck! Abber nitt datt der Jürgen bis dahin Zucker hat,
die Kuchenrationen werden immer größer! Wir nehmen Athropinspritzen mit!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2018)

Vertexto schrieb:


> Samstag 14 Uhr am Heider hört sich gut an ....hoffentlich hält das Wetter....


Gerd, wir sinn doch aus dem Alter raus "wo die Frisur sitzt"!


----------



## Thiemsche (8. Juni 2018)

Gibts denn ne grobe Fahrzeitplanung für Samstag? Hab halt, wie gesagt Abends Termine und wollte nur etwas Planungssicherheit.
Ansonsten is 14 Uhr ne Super Zeit.


----------



## aixro (8. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Gerd, wir sinn doch aus dem Alter raus "wo die Frisur sitzt"!


Welche Frisur? Ich hab nur noch 3 Haare


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juni 2018)

aixro schrieb:


> Welche Frisur? Ich hab nur noch 3 Haare


Passt doch so hervorragend in die Persokombi!


Thiemsche schrieb:


> Gibts denn ne grobe Fahrzeitplanung für Samstag?


1,5 bis 2 Stunden sollten dem Gerd reichen um die Körner aus uns rauszuschinden...
Als Abschluss ein alkofreies am Wasserturm oder inne Seeklause wäre anstrebenswert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aixro (8. Juni 2018)

Top!
Ich warte dann auf dem Parkplatz auf euch 
Hab heute ein paar kleine nette Trails in Kierberg gefunden


----------



## Vertexto (9. Juni 2018)

Tut mir leid, mit ist etwas dazwischen gekommen deshalb ich muß mich für heute abmelden.
Dafür kann ich morgen ab ca 12:00....
Viel Spaß dem Rest in der Ville
Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Thiemsche (9. Juni 2018)

Ich bin am Start wenn ich rechtzeitig den Startpunkt finde.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2018)

Willy-Brand-Straße gegenüber von der Finanzakademie Bund... Stay tuned, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2018)

Unter dem Arbeitstitel "6 Waden ziehen westwärts" sollte der Ville mal wieder bisken Impuls verliehen werden,
watt die Besagten auch prompt südwärts umsetzten... Verfasser wollte Einblicke inne Region geben, @aixro und @Thiemsche waren am Start, fein, fein! Schmerzlich vermisst wurd' El Gerd (s.o.: "watt dazwischengekommen" - bedeutet i.d.R. Widderwööt anne Heimatfront,
erstaunlicherweise konnt' er seinen Heilungsprozess auf Sonntag 12 Uhr prognostizieren! HELD inne Apothekenumschau iss ihm gewiss!)
Nein, bin ich ehrlich: Die Fischenischer Force-de-Frappe kann auf höchstem Niveau dämmeln, und dett war heut bei Dunst im Rund
wie im Mekong keine Option - die angebotene Aussenluft kam mers vor wie die vorher ausgeatmete! Wir inspizierten Pilz (mit z,
bevor Witzbold gedenkt witzig zu werden....), Lucreziatrail, Tonweiher, Forstweiher und waren vonne Söck!
Die Tour war öffentlich geworden - dett darf nich passieren! Demzufolge standen am Trailrand dicht an dicht
(Mont-Ventoux-Atmosphäre ) Nessel, Distel und teils recht überhebliche Brombeere um die Athleten beim Transfer zu bespassen!
Den einen oder anderen Quick-Link über Pferdskenpfade optimiert (aka "Sauerbraten-Trails") um der Strada auszuweichen,
Le Resultat:










Tja, liebe Freunde des ungebremsten Bikesports - so siehts aus wenn Datenschutzgrundverordnung greift -
da darfste ungefragt nur noch Körpateile posten! Recht transpartent auch Hinten/Mitte/Vorne - vom Beschissfaktor!
War mers ne Froide, der Pete - stay tuned!


----------



## aixro (9. Juni 2018)

Hat Riesenspaß gemacht, Blutkonserven wurden bei Heimkehr direkt angeklemmt, da die Mücken einen leergesaugt haben, zumindest mich, den Rest wollten sie nicht (ich bin halt lecker)
Konnte ein paar neue Trails erkunden, vielen Dank Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Unter dem Arbeitstitel "6 Waden ziehen westwärts" sollte der Ville mal wieder bisken Impuls verliehen werden,
> watt die besagten auch prompt südwärts umsetzten... Verfasser wollte Einblicke inne Region geben, @aixro und @Thiemsche waren am Start, fein, fein! Schmerzlich vermisst wurd' El Gerd (s.o.: "watt dazwischengekommen" - bedeutet i.d.R. Widderwööt anne Heimatfront,
> erstaunlicherweise konnt' er seinen Heilungsprozess auf Sonntag 12 Uhr prognostizieren! HELD inne Apothekenumschau iss ihm gewiss!)
> Nein, bin ich ehrlich: Die Fischenischer Force-de-Frappe kann auf höchstem Niveau dämmeln, und dett war heut bei Dunst im Rund
> ...




Top  wenn da wiedee so viel Leben in der Bude ist komm ich vielleicht auch bei Zeiten mal rum


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Top  wenn da wiedee so viel Leben in der Bude ist komm ich vielleicht auch bei Zeiten mal rum


Darfst Nesselsorte vorbestimmen - hammers allet vonne "Zaghaften Marie" bis zur "Schmerzhaften Doris"!
De "Zickende Hubertine" hat grad Mutterschaft! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2018)

Die Hubertine hatte Wohnanhänger am Ende vonne A1, selber schuld! Hoch die Hände, Wochenende!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juni 2018)

Freut Euch ... wo ich durchgewalzt bin is danach auch Platz fürn Möbeltransporter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2018)

Willi, stündlich erreichen mich Dankestweeds vonne Nesseln und Mücken für's vorbeikommen,
die woll'n uns wiedersehen! Good Luck für's Kurvenlupfen mit Carsten!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2018)

Für Traildogs und Tourenfüchse - dazu für lau!

http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...42?centerY=5630354.580?scale=10000?layers=524

Macht watt draus und tüftelt!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juni 2018)

Ach und ich konnte nicht dafür einen neuen Mitfahrer für irgendwann Mal dazugewonnen... Erst mit dem Laufrad die Treppen runter, danach auf Rad gewechselt... Nimmst morgen aber das Laufrad mit in die kita.... NEIN Fahrrad! War die Antwort....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für Traildogs und Tourenfüchse - dazu für lau!
> 
> http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutz...42?centerY=5630354.580?scale=10000?layers=524
> 
> Macht watt draus und tüftelt!



http://nsg.naturschutzinformationen.nrw.de/nsg/de/karten/nsg


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2018)

Muss ja auch immer Nachtisch geben, ett sei gewährt:






Jau!


----------



## aixro (15. Juni 2018)

Macht jemand morgen oder Sonntag eine Runde? Wäre dann gerne dabei


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2018)

Lote ich mal aus, gerne - dann hier auffe Plattform!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2018)

Oft unterschätzt - der Hinweis im LMB-Link auf Helm, Hirn und funktionierendes Bike - watt erwartet uns eigentlich da draussen?
Eine schonungslose Recherche des Teams Putzig-Futzig:





Huch!




Shizzm!




Holy Bim-Bam!




Ergründete Höhlenwelten!




Katzen mit HT100-Adapter-Durst!




Dschungel, der allenthalben nach DICH greift!




Löcher, die die Welt bedeuten könnten!²




Löcher, in denen Menschen verschwinden!³




Jau, nu wahrlich Fazit, mehr Warnung geht nich - Helm macht Sinn! Auf paar wackere Trailabenteuer
mit besinnten und behelmten Compagneros und Compansienen, der Pete! Stay tuned, use Helmet!


----------



## Pete04 (20. Juni 2018)

Team JFFR wollte auch Beitrag stiften; hier die hölzernes-Kreuz-Stolperer  aka "Los Sandaleros"!
Zu heiss inne KBU, also ab in Vennnähe.... Grobe Topo:




Stosstrupp Camouflage meldet:




"Vom Appenin bis zum Rursee: allet Takko!" Watt mers der Parkverwaltung nitt vorwerfen darf:
haben definitiv *alle* Latten am Zaun! Großflächig wurden mit Schwartenbrettas Wege geschmält
datt ett Pracht iss... Pedallierend (eifelanisch: "dämmelnd" ~ spr.: dämmelnd) fühlt mers sich
auf dem Radtourenwech wie Kuh auf Verladerampe, aber datt finden die wohl schön....
Na, für so folgende Aussicht musse aber auf die alten Trampelpfade.... pst!...




Grün bis zum Reinsetzen, wa?! Und im Gegensatz zur Kölner Bucht hier noch fast laues Lüftken....
Hier leuchtet dem Verfasser - gar bildlich - der Pfad der Erkenntnis:




(man sieht förmlich de Synapsen fliejen!) ...die da lautet:




Bessa 'nen Falte*R* anne Fott als Falte*N* an selbiger! Sonst nimmt dich doch keiner mehr mit!
Boa, mein ziemlich bester Freund: den "Falken des kleinen Mannes" hab ich jefühlt halbet Stündken ums Seeufer jetragen,
der entwässerte de Buxe und hielt mich für die größte Blaublüte am ganzen Ufer mit hohem H²O-Gehalt.....janz jroße Romantik,
die hatt datt Couch-Potatoe nich.... Ride on, haltet die Pfade pfadbar, der Pete!

JaJaJa, getz hör ich se schon wieder, die Nerds: Mitte Jesus-Adilette auffem Bike?! Answer: Muttu haben um die am Rurseeufer geforderte
marinen Fähischkeiten zu erfüllen - dämmeln, schwimmen, dämmeln - da iss der Fussbesatz nitt Schmuck sondern höchstnützlich!

Der Verfasser iss nach Bericht abgetaucht....





...watt wegen Camouflage ihn selbst für Fischbesatz unscheinbar erscheinen liess...





...hatte abber mangels Infoeinholung beim Wasseramt Düren die Seetiefe krass unterschätzt,
datt Jehirn vom Schreiberling sitzt und verfasst Zeilen zu diesem Zeitpunkt auffe Höhe vonne Mandeln....
Auf den Schirm: Seepferdchen auffrischen...

****ticki-tacka-ticki-tacka****Rudelführer Vorne/Vorne hatte 7 Zecken,
Camgirl Hinten/Hinten de nada - dett zeugt von Räumerqualitäten vom Leader
abber leider auch vonne stetig fortschreitenden Süd-Nord-Erwärmung,
präparierts Euch!***over & out***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2018)

Sehr schön son Bad im Rursee 
Der Kalabama Rennsandalen haben doch bestimmt auch Stealth Sohle ? 
Iss wirklich Zeckenhochjahr, hatte auch schon 3 Kameraden dei an mich rumgeknabbert haben und bestimmt 10 beim EH Kurs in Rheinbreitbach letzte Woche


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Juni 2018)

... wird aber auch Zeit das du mal wassertechnisch aufrüstest
Watt meinste wie der Ränscha glotzt wenn du damit im Urftmekong um de Ecke jedübelt kommst


----------



## H-P (21. Juni 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... wird aber auch Zeit das du mal wassertechnisch aufrüstest
> Watt meinste wie der Ränscha glotzt wenn du damit im Urftmekong um de Ecke jedübelt kommst



Der arme Pilz, haben die keine Ranger da?


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2018)

Sehr geiles Teil - hab mal 3 geordert für die Resistance!



schraeg schrieb:


> Sehr schön son Bad im Rursee
> Der Kalabama Rennsandalen haben doch bestimmt auch Stealth Sohle ?
> Iss wirklich Zeckenhochjahr, hatte auch schon 3 Kameraden dei an mich rumgeknabbert haben und bestimmt 10 beim EH Kurs in Rheinbreitbach letzte Woche



Ja, abber an Dir iss ja auch watt dran! Da kann ick die zielorientierte Zecke mit Verweilfreude ja verstehn' - abba MISCH?!
Wenn ich Wanderwege anne Ahr fahre werfen mir die Wanderer aus Mitleid die Hasenbrote zu weil 'se meinen ich such Essen!
Wenn ich mir 'nen Beutel annen Rahmen tape werfen se demnächst auch noch Pfandflaschen.....


----------



## aixro (21. Juni 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Wanderwege anne Ahr fahre werfen mir die Wanderer aus Mitleid die Hasenbrote zu weil 'se meinen ich such Essen!
> Wenn ich mir 'nen Beutel annen Rahmen tape werfen se demnächst auch noch Pfandflaschen.....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2018)

H-P schrieb:


> Der arme Pilz, haben die keine Ranger da?


Mensch, H-P, war doch enn Fliegenpilz! Und datt, denk ich, hat ihm der Biker vortrefflich vermittelt!
Spätestens beim Sechswochenamt sinn die Rangers 'ne Bank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. Juli 2018)

Mönsch, tonnenweise Dienst und da wirste vonne Kollegen mit bunte Trailpics nur so zugesch(m)issen...
Da bleibt nur der Ausritt auffe heimische Scholle - und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!
Raus innet Kappesrevier....unn Äujelsche uff!




Ja, leck mich fett! Sehenden Auges direkter Erfolg - Bikecompagneros und -campesienen,
der "*Pommes-Trail*" aka El Pommo loco! bei Dilletieren sojar "rut-wieß"! (also mitte roten Suppe und Verband drüba...)
Spurwahl aka Line iss (wie beim Vetter, dem Spargel-Trail)  extremst entscheidend, dämmelste schliesslich bis am Ende
vom Feld... Wir zoomen nomma auf die schiere Entschlossenheit inne Bikervisage:




Jau, der hatt alles auffem Schirm - scheint sogar die Kartüffeln zu zählen (unterirdisch, sein Fachjebiet!)...
Da tut sich ja inne Rheinischen Bucht ein bunter Strauß an Alternativen auf, Chapeau - Erdbeer-, Kohlrabi-,
Möhren- und Raddiciotrail wollen erschlossen werden, to be continued! But don't believe the Hype, jeder so wie er kann,
Klein-Ralfi mit seinem XS-Rahmen hammer im Rhabarber-Trail erss nach 3 Tagen wiedergefunden; hatte sich mit Aussaugen
vonne Stengels am Leben gehalten...

WARNUNG: Watt die Eifel sein Ränja iss der Kölschen Bucht sein Landwirt aka Bauer:
Hier wird erss geschossen und dann jefragt - Fand Bauer Dich am Feldesrand, sein Egge stets dein Ritzel fand!
Also sehenden Auges stressfrei pedalieren, kuckstu Traktor dann Stressfaktor!
Stay tuned, beware of the Egge, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juli 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


>



Ha, konnsde ja uff ming Äärdbeed glotze


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2018)

Die hätt' ich gern ja ausgeblendet um weiterhin als Urvolkhaltiger Dschungel zu gelten - leider verpennt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2018)

Wieso ? da arbeiten genug Affen


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wieso ? da arbeiten genug Affen


DAS wird eingebaut!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juli 2018)

Die Wetterprognose für die Tour-de-Hubi war heuer eher grottig, zudem presste datt Zeitfenster... Also auf den Schirm:
Ab vom Agger unn anne Talsperre vonne selbigen hinein inne Sonnenprognose! Bei Sonne am WE iss Talsperre eher
Sommerschlussverkaufsatmosphäre - unter der Woche: Daumen hoch!




Wow, ein Wegweisermysterium! Scheinen regelmässig Nordmänner durchzuziehen anne Agger, aber immerhin klardütsch:
Ein Energieweg! Wir kapieren's und lassen die Riegel im Auto.... Empfehlung: Jedweder Talsperren umrundende Weg
hat i.r.R. Forstautobahnniveau, datt schohnt die Wandersknöchel, bietet für unserlei aber Magerkost - daher immer mal
OSM anwerfen, ett gibt so manchen Gratpfad wo's lohnt - nix wie reingelustert da, der LOHN:




Hurtigrouten! Für bisken hoch gibt's Knallgazz bergnapp und der nächste Hügelsporn iss gemeistert....
Lohnt dort allemal, besonders auffe Landzunge. Wegesfunde kurios sind immer die schönsten:




Hä? Ein klärender Blick Richtung Rengsebecken:




Wir konnten den thestosteronschwächelnden Lurch nitt finden, aber da draussen musser lauern!
(Bei optischer Sondierung nebst Fund bitte Hinweis anne Redaktion! Wir machen den dann lustisch!)
Abteilung "Rüttelplatte" fand an der Landzunge ihr El Dorado:







Großer Stolperspaß - augenscheinlich! Sogar noch watt für Phillips Harald und den Hörrn McAskill dabei,
da weisse bescheid! Kanntu hüpfen bis zur Morgen-, ach watt, bis zur Schamesröte:




Watt ein Flecken Land!




Wie anne Riviera! Da werden die Bikes erssma auffen Affenfelsen abgeschoben....




Nitt springen! Wobei Affenfelsen Assosiation auslöst: vor paar Tagen noch nach Rurseetoürchen (der kann auch
Riviera, muttu nur wissen wo! war abber heut' im Regen und BlitzFitzgefährdet...) fingen mers panisch nach
Sichtung von Erstzecke auffe Terazza vom hochfeudalen Hotel Seehof (im SB-Bereich, ett sei gewährt!)
an uns gegenseitig die Biesters vonne Schochen zu zwicken - hat scheinbar die Terassennachbarn sehr unterhalten....
Als Digestiv noch ein kleines Uferszenario:




Kuckst Du Wasserqualität: geht steil! Anne Wände fein zu seh'n: die diversen Wasserstände der Aggertalsperre;
Graffityferkels können nitt so regelmäßig! Jedenfalls empfehlenswert!
Ride on, flitzt inne Nischen, der Pete!

P.S.: -bei den geschätzten Trailpfädchen gilt die 7-Meter-Regel - soweit weichen die Tempo-Freunde aus um mitten
inne Mutti Natur ihre Geschäftsfähigkeit zu verrichten! Mieft! Stinkt! Vulkanisiert sofort auffe Pelle vom Bike und
schlimmstenfalls auffe Pluten!Leider Nebeneffekt wenn kurzzeitig zuviel Pupils durche Natur kanalisiert werden,
hier gilt kein Skill sondern nur Näsken & Köpfken! Beware of the Brownie....


----------



## jmr-biking (6. Juli 2018)

Junge, da wird der @Pete04 auf seine alten Tage noch zur Sportskanone. 2 Koppel-Einheiten innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Man könnt meinen, er hat sich heimlich zum Köln-Triathlon am Frühlinger See angemeldet!  Cologne226 natürlich, halbe Sachen werden nit gemacht.    Ich mach auch den Supporter für dich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> 2 Koppel-Einheiten



Was sind Koppeleinheiten ?
Einheiten auf einer Pferde Koppel ?
Gekoppelt mir der Frau ?
Mit dickem Koppel nach Besäufnis ?


----------



## Pete04 (6. Juli 2018)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Junge, da wird der @Pete04 auf seine alten Tage noch zur Sportskanone. 2 Koppel-Einheiten innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Man könnt meinen, er hat sich heimlich zum Köln-Triathlon am Frühlinger See angemeldet!  Cologne226 natürlich, halbe Sachen werden nit gemacht.    Ich mach auch den Supporter für dich!


"...auf seine alten Tage..." Ich lackiere grad mein mir angedachtes Notkreuz....



schraeg schrieb:


> Was sind Koppeleinheiten ?
> Einheiten auf einer Pferde Koppel ?
> Gekoppelt mir der Frau ?
> Mit dickem Koppel nach Besäufnis ?



...und datt ausjerechnet vom "MOPPEL"! Komm Du mich nahause!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Juli 2018)

Gelobhudeltet Forum -  - welcher finanzielle Obulus iss eigentlich fällig wenn mers die Rosenschere zum Froind erklärt?
Also bisken Schnitttechnik anwendet auffe Hometrails - der fragliche Ast würd' ja auch dem Wanderjünger quer inne Schnute hängen...
Iss der Endgegner aka Levelboss da eher de Forstbehörde oder die Ordnungsamtsmafia?
Bin ich in Ketten odder noch zu retten? Backposts welcome!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (8. Juli 2018)

Dat is ganz klar ein Fall für die DIMB-Rechtsabteilung.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juli 2018)

Die *Kashima-Lüge* - oder:

Aff un zo hätt mer verloore,
Aff un zo weed mer öm sieh Jlöck bedroore....

...für die "Muschi am Mittwoch" aka Mario's Brain und Fachwissen kann ich nitt mithalten; jedoch, selbstschraubende
Bikerzunft: wer Gabel oder Dämpfer selber serviced wird im "Nittansehlichen Bereich" - also überall wo Abstreifer
und Gummidichtungen den Federwegsbereich verbergen - feststellen, datt schlagartig die gehypte Beschichtung
schnödem Edelstahl weicht...dabei iss da doch Kernbereich des Federns!
Ordentlicher Beschiss!  Dann lieber im Baumarkt für 7 Euronen Felgenbronce kaufen und auf 1.400 Euronen
den dicken Willi machen.... Lasst Euch nicht besch(ei...)ichten, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich soll die Kashima-Beschichtung doch die Reibung zwischen Tauchrohren und Abstreifringen verringern ?
Dann machts ja auch nur da Sinn im Bereich wo die Tauchrohre durch die Abstreifringe läuft.
Hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit Karate Beschichtung aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das es aus einem Durchschnittsbeika nen "Gwinn(t) alles" machen würde  

Nitt ärgern, fahren !


----------



## H-P (19. Juli 2018)

Lieber Kashima wie Fukushima.


----------



## Pete04 (3. August 2018)

Abteilung *QUERGEFRAGT* : Googles inne Küche? Braucht mers sowatt?





Donnerndes "Jawull" vonne Cheffin vonne Zwiebeltheke! Da weisse Bescheid!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2018)

Hammer Idee  schlag ich meine Frau auch mal vor dann muss ich die vielleicht nicht mehr zerteilen 

Sonst alles klar im Flachland ? Man hört ja wenig in letzter Zeit !
Liegt bestimmt an der Schwüle ... da macht der ein oder andere schlapp


----------



## jmr-biking (3. August 2018)

Neulich noch in der rheinischen Bucht gewesen (mit dem Auto). Oder war das schon die Serengeti? Da lobe ich mir doch die bewaldeten Hügel der Eifel. Im Wald ist es morgens noch erträglich und ne kleine Runde nach dem Frühstück geht immer.


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2018)

Die Schwüle iss ausjewandert inne Alpen!Also Lost of Bounds unn Ab die Luzie! Chapter Saalbach; wir wollen ja nix
wiederholen watt vorher schon geschichtsträchtig ward.... (da bisse ma tagelang nitt auffe Forenpage aktiv und
KBU hat dich noch nitt mal auf Page 2 jewippt - armes Sektor!..)
Frisch auffem Spielberghaus angekommen wurd erst mal gecheckt watt datt Ausfallen der Kohlmaisbahn zur Folge hatte;
die Schönleitenbahn war für de whole Bunch ordentlich entfernt und durch ein Wurzelteppichgelage feinster Güte verschrien -
schicken mer mal de Mutti hin!




Hier noch eine der "Feinkosttheken" mit wenig Jedöns, abber geflucht wurd' wie inne Haifischbar!
Beim Analogeinsatz (wie selbiger Käse, nur mit Schwitzen...) lies sich der Verfasser nitt nehmen
eine Herausforderung für de anwesenden Gynäkologiestudentschaft zu kreiiren:




Da lursste! Doppelknüddel inne Kett' - hinter de Kurbels! Bezahlzauberer in Vegas können datt nitt besser,
ein ganzer Ausschuß (typisch germanisch halt!) wurd' benötigt dem Kettenteil zu erklären datt ett von
Vorteil sei wieder aus seinem Loch zu kommen - ich nenn ett "Maulwurfsyndrom".......mein Blick die nächsten Tage
iss dem Wurf sicher... *Info*: dem good ol' Hacklbergtrail haben die Raudis zu sehr zugesetzt - mitte Konsequenz
datt in allen Bremssenken vonne Vollhonks massive Steine renaturiert wurden! Tja, selber schuld - aber Familiybusinesss
iss dann auch nicht mehr; bei Kollision vonne Kiddifelge in den Senken mit den neuen Spassstoppern fliegt
die in zwei Hälften - wie halt überall, wenn paar Saugglockengeburten (viel Federweg, wenig RAM!) ett
verhuntzen zahlt die Allgemeinheit druff! ...
Ein anderes Kapitel sei aufgeschlagen, ett möge zeugen von Helden, Abenteurern und Falschspielern!

Ett fanden sich auffe Terazza vom Spielberghaus die, die zusammen finden müssen:
El Andre (furchtloser Kerl eigentlich, gut konditioniert, heimisch inne Weiten des Nordens), seinerseits verbunden Le Beccci,
sowie de Gute nebst Tochter und dem Federkielschwinger... alles war schon gemacht what have to be done,
aber eine Teufelei galt ett noch auszuhecken:
*Watt wäre, wenn?! *...wir datt schlüpfrige Angebot der Herberge annehmen täten uns mittels E-Power quasi inne
Stratophäre des Saalbachtals zu beamen - also Regionen, wo mers mit unserer täglichen Leck-mich-Fett-Portion
nur Haltbarkeitsdatum darstellen abba niemals Meilensteine? Oh süsset Elyseum - WIR MACHENS!!!

Schlägeljedrömmel - Ansätze von Ennio Morricone - Nebel lichtet sich auf einem (Zement)Plateau:




*Heran stieben sie, die E-Reichen Fünf!* (Einer hinger de Polaroid, sei wachsam, Lesender!) Ausgezogen, den EINEN zu knechten,
den Hochalmtrail - den hätt normalerweise keiner der ab- und unabgelichteten im Leben zu sehen bekommen...
Gebt den Volts die sporen, Squadra!




Am ersten Wasserloch alles noch takko! Doch wie in jedem Western: EINER spielte falsch, isch sach ett euch!
Die Rösser getränkt (gluckst noch nich mal bei E, muttu Youtube kucken!....) hinan zu Berge, die Häscher hatten wohl Siesta...




Nu, in der Troddellumme von Wachturm bestimmt der Holzwurm dein Schicksal, dann besser Vaja con dios....
Leicht wurd's auch den Zwergen nicht gemacht....




Höhö - bis einer der Brut vom "Panzergang" der E-Echsen am Lagerfeuer kündete und datt mit der Griffkombi "brzzl+alt+jeronnimo"
datt Dingen in 'ne Art Wandelgang bergnuff marschiert.....
Stunden später der Heilige Gral:







*Meute ohne Halt!





















BELOHNUNG - *nur so war datt Resultat zu verstehen.... Jedoch, nach Hause will der Jed-E-Ritter auch! Erstmal
durchett Gemüse talwärts - hier hatte Jugend verkackt und statt Parabel eine stratze Gerade eingeplant:




Rahmen, Gnom, Gemüse und Schotter flogen in der Reihenfolge vorbei! Da kein Schaden
an Rahmen und Gnom kann 'se den Namen einer Sackgasse geben.......hier war jedenfalls Kurve!
Die Hatz zu Tale war formidabel, jedoch: ett galt die Schönleitenbahn zu holen, ohne die wär Schnappatmung
Vorname und Destination...Ein Hechelwestern erster Güte zeichnete sich ab.....
*Bahn wech,* getz kam die Stunde der Wahrheit:
a) Österreich hat kein Gülleproblem - die schmeissens auffe Hänge und hauen Grassamen drauf!




Sti(mm)kt so! Raubt dich aber inne Sonnenhitze jeden Verstand - Grassamen hat wohl keinen!

b) Echte Fründe stonn zusamme!




Andre K. aus R. anne W. hatte Falschspiel betrieben! GENÜSSLICH auf Tourenfahrermodus (Alter, wie fliegt denn der die Hänge hoch!)
flog der Bergfahrer mit seinem letzten "blinkenden Balken" auf und musste Busse tun! Schiebt, schiebt, schiebt!
Ach watt. lass doch einen auf Schiebung! Natürlich blinkt ett bei mir auch analog wenn die Körner alle sind - die ganze Rübe!
Und den letzten Balken, den hab' ich auch gefunden, der blinkte überhaup nich! (Mitte Wuzzelbürste fern von Mutti ausse#
Ungerbuxe massiert, isch sach ett euch!!!) Scheisejahl, oppe Huhn bis oder Hahn - DAS wurd zementiert:

c) auch Normalsterbliche können Nahtoderfahrung:




DAS hätt kein Tuberkel von uns geschaftt, sieht ja aus wie Transalp an einem Tag! Von daher: Proud druff sein,
die Kurze zu Höchstleistung auf Trail und im Gemüse bepowered - mehr ging nitt,
aber datt: Volle Pulle! Stay tuned, meided E (sonst kanns ich nitt leihen!), der Pete - to be continued....


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2018)

Iss datt mit der Großschrift jetzt Vorschrift odder binnich anne Seniorentaste gekommen?! Egal, auffe Ignor-Liste!
Ab inne Puschen und gen Sellaronda! Uhrzeigersinn, nur neuet Zeusch wird gezeigt...
Am Rifugio angekommen: Reger Flugverkehr!




Direkt mal inne Buchungsunterlagen lustern! Shame on the Schwalbens! Nuja, nu mal flach stapeln,
die Terrazza stimmt immerhin:




Nu, raus auffe Ronda! Fein getrennt wurd' watt menschlich eher mal hakt...







...hinter der Steinernen Stadt wurd' dem Biker ein Teppich ausgerollt, von steinig bis fluffig allet vorhanden...




...nicht irritieren lassen, die Line iss als Flowline mit Zipp und Zapp for the whole Familiy angelegt und bespasst ordentlich!
Dantercepies hinan um das hier zu sehen:




Gardenajoch hat sich ordentlich entwickelt, statt mit Verwicklungen mit den trauten Wandervögeln
wickelt mers sich jetzt selbst... Yes, we can!




Blinddarmmodus! Aber, wie auch gen abwärts vom Sassolungo: Spaß für alle, Hallelujah!
Wenne schon Knüddel inne Kette hass: Bedenkenlos riden! Hier noch mal ein Outtake:




Man sieht's dem Rida nitt an, aber der Verfasser glüht! (Wärmebildkamera!)
Die Anfahrt war so bedrissen verkackt geshaped datt du da eingeflogen kammst wie Rollator an Wendeltreppe! Selbst Stümpen muss scheinbar Ausbildungsberuf werden, ett schreit danach! Insofern nur Konsequenz:




Brennpeter im Rage-Modus! Kannsse nitt scharf kriegen, nur als Würstken im Chilli-Compound!
Da hatter seiner Wut freien lauf gelassen über misty Wallrides.... Halt ein, halt ein, sachlich werden....
Greatest Hits 2018: Nitt Formschaum inne Felge (hammers bei Ikea schon strikt entsorscht...), nitt Electricity inne Schaltung 
(nenn ett E-Bike und ich bin dein Freund) oder gar 27,5 Zoll (Wenne wachsen wills: Friss!) hat die eigentliche Evolution
ganz stille in Austria stattgefunden: Gattung: Tier - Zugewinn: Bremskissen - Endverwertung: Grill - Range: von HT bis DH -
kuckst Du:




Wie geil iss dass denn!? So einfach konstruiert und bespasst die Massen! Steht auch gerne mal da wo mers nicht
braucht, aber - pull up to the bumper, Baby - immer da wo's im Rudel spasst! 
Nebenbei: Befüllt über eine rafinierte rosa Membran mit vier Schraderventilen iss kein leichtes Kunstwerg,
aber: wer über CaneCreek meckert kann hier formidabel anknüpfen! ...oder anzitzen, egal!
Bremsrind kann immer! Im Fortverlauf: Nahrung tanken!




Im Original dett Foto 90° gedreht, dann iss schomma die Sose raus...Wegesrandblickschaften:




So kommt Meister Eder noch nitt mal Förstersteig hoch, muss nachschleifen....




Kaltfrosch, watt soll ich da sagen!? Gen Passo Pordoie über Nebenwege...




Runter vom Passo Pordoie wirsse erst höflich geleitet....




Allet schön und jut - abber: widdersage!!! Wenn fremdgesteuert wirsse innen Bikepark Canazei geleitet;
Fußballgroße Wurzeln im 30cm-Takt und Pfützen derselbigen bilden dein Schicksal! Brauch kein Mensch
ausser de kurzen Testostheronbrenner - sei bekennender Biker und bike (auch gerne: biege) bei de
Villa A.N.S.A. (Naaa?! Straßenversorgers, dritte Kehre links) ab und in dett "Glühwürmschentrailschen";
"Lupo bianco" - der weiße Wolf lauert - normal nur zur Winterzeit, aber dilletantisch fremdgesteuert
kann der Wolf auch Sommers beißen.... Wir bleiben am Thema, Schweiz folgt, der Pete... Mann, alles lecker hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (19. August 2018)

Möge der Trailgott euch weiter hold sein! Habt noch ein paar schöne Tage!
... ps: der Tourmodus bei den Chaeterräder ist unter dem E-Mtb Mode. Mit Wut und Verzweiflung fliegst den Berg da so hoch. Der letzte Saft der Beine ist da so verpufft.
Gruß aus dem Norden der Republik vonne Heimatfront.


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2018)

ManiacMille schrieb:


> Möge der Trailgott euch weiter hold sein! Habt noch ein paar schöne Tage!
> ... ps: der Tourmodus bei den Chaeterräder ist unter dem E-Mtb Mode. Mit Wut und Verzweiflung fliegst den Berg da so hoch. Der letzte Saft der Beine ist da so verpufft.
> Gruß aus dem Norden der Republik vonne Heimatfront.


Ups - dann schlug hier tatsächlich der Faktor Wumms & Durchschlagkraft des Probanden zur Akkukraft!
Dank für ett überfliegende Auge! PS: Wir schoben trotzdem....


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2018)

Nach Akkreditierung inne Lenzerheide war der Wettergott hin und hergerissen - 
und zwar wechselnd zwischen de Talseiten... Wir entschieden uns frisch angekommen
mal für die füssische Beschnupperung des Parpaner Rothorns, Kapitel Semiabgang Route 602!
Wurd als nett im Abgang verkauft, wir lustern mal:




Quelle: Tourismusverband Lenzerheide...Wir wollten dann mehr pretty in pink - die Oberfläche
des behypten Trails ähnelte doch sehr der aus dem Ahrtal bekannten "Flucht aus Ägypthen"...
aber nicht über bisken Trail, sondern über paar hundert Meter - kuckste Wegesplanum:




Pic find ich zum Sterben schön - aber klar erkennbar: Der Brösel muss dein Freund sein...2000 Biker weiter sollte der Trail
talläufig verlaufen und iss abmäandert... Weitere Trailimpressionen:








Sehr, sehr, sehr geil entpuppte sich datt Ausweichen auf den Appendix in *rosé*! Im Schatten des Rothorns eröffnet sich ein Hintertal
mit absolutem Waliser Charakter - ejn Krachertje, wie mers so sacht - durchaus wasserreich:











 Die Mure wurde nicht "betonsaniert" - 
der letzte Guss hatt hier eben mal 1,20 Meter links wie rechts hingezimmert -
bei Gusswetter sollte da keiner hin.... Erkenntnisse ausse Natur:




Jahrelang konnt' der Schreiberling nix zum Urahn seiner getragenen Frisur sagen - isch hab' Patenkind jefunden!
Wer sich denn doch vom 602er loseisen kann um - zugegebenermaßen hochanspruchsvolles Freireiten auf
schmalem Pädkes zu riskieren - findet die geilste Unterstützertruppe oberhalb von Lenzerheide:




Die Damen machen Radau! Mit Glocken! Mit Zugetansein datt ett Pracht iss!...hat einfach Muttifaktor,
so gestandene Alpenkuh mit ihren Riesenaugen... Oh, und zum Last but not least sei der Vergleich erlaubt watt
bissken Photoshop, ein wenig Abweichen vonne Realität (auffem Originalweg waren die Buddys definitiv nicht....) und de richtige
Tageszeit (oder doch Photosh**, ich mein ja nur...) mit uns Leserschaft als Habenwollfaktor so machen können,
kuck mal bei de Herren vom MountainbikeMagazin:

https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de.../lenzerheide-mtb-tour-runda-lai.1339332.2.htm

Demnächst fahr' ich mit EUCH, die Hörrn! Stay tuned, immer ma hinterfragen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2018)

Jour deux, getz woll'n mers doch mal der Lenzerheide anne Substanz fassen! Die du-kommst-aus-dem-Gefängnis-frei-Trailbanger-Card 
kommt mit 45 Franken daher - Sachsen nehmen se keene! Dett sollte für zahlreiche Abfahrten motivieren,
 hinan mit der Tgantieni (Sessellift, interessanterweise lässt sich der Name mit nem Multitool zwischen de Zähne anne Kasse
gar fluffig aussprechen!) - iss aber nur der Vorgang, Hauptwaschgang erfolgt mit der Scalottas (dito Sessel) auf den Piz Scalottas
mit 2323m, formidable Ausgangslage. Die Bikes werden per Adapter jeweils an den Lift geklemmt; unserem Betrachten nach
durchaus im Schongang ohne Jefahr im Verzuch für Herzschlag vom Besitzer....und, ja, auch Home of Lässig: folgen meist 3-5 leere
Gondeln später...Leben und Leben lassen, Folks! Die Bergstation trohnt wie Adlerhorst auffe Bergkuppe; ein Blick zur linken
offenbarte trefflich Pädkes; laut Bike-Panoramakarte: "2 Ride schwarz"...ok, wir hatten grad' zwei Schwarzfahrer beisammen
und brauchten datt Geld! Ein formidabel ausgeprägter Eagelwing über der Rothornkulisse tat sein übriges zur Motivation...




Lecker!




Sinkflug Richtung Crap la Pala 2151m...
















Nizza! Äh, nice! Ganzen Berggrat ohne Roadtrain im Rücken, nur Dohlen und im Tal Kuhglocken - wo gibbet datt noch!?







"Schwarzfahrerin" hatte ebenfalls deutlich Spaß - immer mal Pause machen mehrt Panoramaeffekt deutlich....
Die Kommune geht einen interessanten Weg - für das Upliften auf den Piz Scalottas werden nur Biker
mit <=160mm Federweg, Halbschalenhelm und max. Ellbogen-/Knieprotektion mitgenommen; 
das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen... Am bello Horizonte deutete sich schon mal watt an...




Im Mittelbereich unter der Baumgrenze dett eine oder andere Wurzelintermezzo, abber dafür gehn mers doch raus!







Immer mal wieder die Hinweise für's Miteinander, funktioniert vorzüglich - wir warten gerne mal 50 HM Aufstieg
eines aufsteigenden Wanderklübchens ab, man grüßt sich ("Gruezi miteinand" sagen die Schweizer tatsächlich
jedem im Tagesablauf, da haben wir irgendwie was verloren....), erklärt sein eigenes Interesse anne Natur (staunen se!)
und fährt des Weges - fluppt! Und datt in so Sachen:







Wow! Da kriegst du sowatt im Abgang! Auf Seeniveau erstmal widder den Laktatzähler auf Null, das hatte ordentlich begeistert....
Konsequenz: Ritorno zum Lift, wir wollen ja beide Seiten testen...Die "roten Routen" aka Schweiz mobil sind größtenteils Forstautobahn,
jedoch ob der Gebirgshöhe trefflich geschottert, bis zu 70mm Körnung lassen da dem Rookie recht rasch die Gesichtsschärfe entweichen...
Jedoch, Konsequenz iss jefragt - Einkehr nach dem ersten "Schüttelreigen" bei de "June Hütte"...befremdlich las' mers:
"Bitte leinen Sie Ihre Hunde an!" - Ups! Trailkötertrikot an - was tun?! Rätsels Lösung: *EL CAPO*!




DER hatte seinen Laden im Griff! Ein Mauz: Kühe rotieren von links nach rechts! Ein Miez: Hottehüs trappeln von rechts nach links!
So nur konsequent: Auf Kommando vom Silberrücken großes Glocken-DJ-Konzert für den Preis eines Blattsalats, Chapeau!




Holy Moly, dett war ja höchst unterhaltsam! Viel Kommunikation mitte Hüttenbesuchers öffnet hoffentlich zukünftig
grüne Ampel auffe gemeinsamen Pfade, weiter in den sackisch, schottrigen Trail!
Jedoch, Pratze annen Anker, watt war datt!? "Abkürzung nach Lenzerheide"....
a) Einbiegen...
b) Nas' dran kriegen...
c) Durchfliegen!
















Ja, leck mich fett! Ohne Vorwarnung volle Dröhnung aus einem Mix von Finale Ligure
und dem Kameltrack aus Mehring im Hunsrück, lasse reinbölln!
Wer so endzeitbespaßt wird muss entsagen....




Bei so viel Bereicherung danken mers dem Trailgott im erstbesten Kneippbecken - und, ach watt:




Bei so große Trailgeschenke taufen mers uns noch in einem Rutsch! May the Fork be with you!
Bildsequenzen wie folgend absolut häufig:




Die Bremse glüht, ett Trikot nass - de Hauptsach iss der Pete hätt' Spaß!

P.S: Der Beritt vom 602er sollte eigentlich nachmittags folgen, abber immer nachmittags 14-15 h 
haut's hier Berggewitter durch datt ett Pracht iss - wird domani abgeknuspert, versprochen!

Ride on, nehmt die Abkürzungen bevor 'se euch genommen werden, der Pete!


----------



## H-P (22. August 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bei so viel Bereicherung danken mers dem Trailgott im erstbesten Kneippbecken - und, ach watt:



Vorbildlich mit Badekappe zum Köpper.


----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2018)

Iss die neue Stromlinie - wer 5 Pänz hostet kriegt datt als Giveaway vonne Loose Riders.... hat by the way tiptop Nanoeffekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. August 2018)

Getz wollt' ich doch gar endlich den schotterumrankten 602er vom Parpaner Rothorn zusammenschustern... 
- aber beim Frühstück sagt Frau Schwarzfahrer: "Wir fahren den Gelben B!" Ratter, ratter - wir erinnern uns:
"2 RIDE schwarz" bedeutet in dem Fall Teil der Lenzerheider Bikeattack und hat ordentlich Skill- und Körneranspruch,
da spuck ich doch nitt drein! Also ab auffet Rothorn und mit paar spassigen Compagneros ausgetauscht,
meist Männer mit Bärten...Der "Lademeister" der Rothorn2 war augenscheinlich zuvor im EU-fernen Viehtransportwesen
tätig, wir waren augenscheinlich schon "voll" und der Cheffe sacht: 3 gehn noch rein! Hat funktioniert, aber ähnliche
Personensortierungen kennste sonst nur von "Wetten das?!" - egal, wer braucht schon sein volles Lungenvolumen
(wegen anderer Leuts Lenker im Bauch) für's Seilbahnfahren? Allet jut, raus die Meute....
Gluppscher auf für'n Trailverlauf!




"Mars macht mobil!" hiess datt früher inne Werbung - na dann mal los mit der "Mission to Mars"!




Die Gute gibt Fersengeld - hinterher! Sollte sich auszahlen: Erkenntnis des Tages:




Gibt Wasser auffem Mars! Also mitnehmen, Wasser kannse immer brauchen... But now to something completely different...













...andere hamm Hüftdysplasie, Kavallerie, Amnesie - wir hatten Gallerie - und zwar mit Bridge over troubled water!
Mann, Mann, Mann - wenn de da über ett Geländer gelustert hast: End of days! Nach dem Tunnelblick endlich erster
Sichtkontakt zum "Totseeli" So heimelig können Bergseen heißen....







...kombiniert mit dem Einstiegspunkt: Gredigs Fürggli... Wo wollten mers denn hinne?! Bildaufschluss:




Getz mit Federkennlinie vonne Guten mit Falllinie nachbearbeitet...




Nu, datt verspricht ja Abwechslung.... 




Reinspaziert, bitte...








Meine Hörrn, da hat 'se sich ja watt vorgenommen! Geläuf forderte....







Wo iss die Maus? Im rechten Pic ca. Bildmitte rechts C3 H7....ein Fall für Kreuzworträtselmonster...
Vorbei an Alplisee und Schwellisee (mein Gott, datt muss tiefste Schweiz sein!)....





 Wir müssen gestehn' - am finalen Schwellisee
standen 3 Stege zur Verfügung. Die Bikejüngers registrierten directamente: "NORTHSHORES!"
und knallten durchet Revier datt ett Pracht war - von daher keine Bilders! Route fortan
abwärts zum "Hörnli-Express" - der einzigen Aufstiegshilfe jenseits vom Rothorn...
brachte uns zum folgenden Point of view:




"Die zwei Türme" oder watt?! Natürlich gibbet im Leben nix geschenkt, aber die Aussicht beim unausweichlichen Uphill
von so 'nem "Ich-wechsel-mal-Tausend-Skifahrer-pro-Stunde-Monster" wie in Wagrain überhangen zu werden war
schändlich....In Wagrain sind die Hänge aber noch bewohnt und belebt; hier überbaut datt Monster (Codename:
KBU Absetzer 007) ein naturbelassenes Bergtal fern vom Touribusiness!Kuckst Du: Schnöder Stahl durch schönes Tal!:








Echt, kotz die Wand an - das Dingen iss so kostenintensiv (trotz Audi's Versprechen quasi für lau zu laufen...)
datt ett nur zu Seasonhighlights scheinbar in Betrieb iss...hammer kein Verständnis für, lasst doch die
Skifahrer in ihren Tälern glücklich werden, und sonst kann mers die Bretter doch wohl auch mal schultern....
Fördert keine Kohle und verschandelt auf Anhieb die Landschaft - bitte im Schacht versenken!
Alles nur Ablenkung, wie's der Leser gemerkt hat - wir müssen da durch... Die Gute nimmt Fedehandschuh auf....







Dann mal wacker reinkeulen - dem faulen Deal der Gondeln geschuldet füllte sich datt Tal mit falschen Fuffzigern...
dünner Enzian der gelogenen Sorte - Shame on him! Aber, wo (getz mal grad reversibel geschustert...)
Schatten iss iss auch Licht; erste Steinbocksichtung live ever:




Geronimo! Dett Händi gerät da an Grenzen, abber datt Steingepupere und die majestätischen Tiere vergisste nie!
Zurück blieb eine Schweinetortur....




Gestanden!




Der Wake-up-Effekt für Couchpotatoes hat neuen Namen:




Shizzm-hoch, Shizzm-steil - aber bei Erreichen die Minze unter den Satteltälern....
Unbeachtet hatte sich zwischenzeitlich (da kein Donner keine Aufmerksamkeit jespendet...)
die mittägliche Regenkombo über uns platziert! Ja wie, watt denn, ich muss doch noch 602er!
Flucht vom Grat bei Geblizzel war Gebot der Stunde...




Der Daily-Monsun kassiert uns über Baumgrenze...




Regen - Du biss so ein Sackjesicht!* Reisenzeitempfehlung* für Lenzerheide: Jedenfalls nich' jetzt!
Jeden, aber auch every day iss 14-15 h mit MTB Schluss, es kübelt wie aus Tankwagen, garniert mit
Gewitter bis der Arzt kommt - und Millisekunden bevor die letzte Bahn hochgeht träufelt ett sich aus,
hier hat dich Petrus pisönlich im Blick! Nachdem ich datt dem vermeintlichen Verursacher lauthals kundtat...




...hatter für uns im Wald nochmal den Haupthahn auf "Monsun" umgelegt... NEIN, das ficht mich nich' an!
Unn wenn de Freiwillige von Lenzerheide nochma Gas gegeben hätte - ich kann trennen!
*FAZIT*: Lenzerheide ist Ratio Ultimo - die Saalbach-Geschichte (Jokercard sollte schon dieses Jahr fallen -
knapp über 30 Euro kostet die Tageskarte für die Bahnen, knapp über 30 Euro kostet die Halbtagesübernachtung
bei teilnehmenden Betrieben, wo soll das denn hinführen?!) ist hinfällig und wird sich neu erfinden müssen...
Hier im Gebiet Lenzerheide haben wir Trails vorgefunden wo Hackelberg und Co. einfach nix zu melden haben,
die Frequenz war einzigartig niedrig (Ruhe im Trail...), die Verständigung auffem Trail war sehr piesönlich 
(Männer mit Bärten bis zu 3x gesehn', immer gut druff bei allen Wetterstadien - manche waren vermeintlich auch
weiblich (vielleicht über's Ziel hinausgeschossen im Bewuchssektor?!) und die Pluten sind 100% nass...
Mehr: geht nimmer, ausser dem verfatzten 602er, morgen geht der durch, und wenn ich Hardcore Rollator wippe!
Ride on, scoutet die Alpen solange Biker noch kommunizieren, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. August 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Jokercard sollte schon dieses Jahr fallen -
> knapp über 30 Euro kostet die Tageskarte für die Bahnen, knapp über 30 Euro kostet die Halbtagesübernachtung
> bei teilnehmenden Betrieben, wo soll das denn hinführen?!)



Tja die gewieften Bergvölker haben die Zeichen der Zeit halt erkannt und gesehen das in 20-30 Jahren immer weniger mit Skitourismus zu holen sein wird. Entweder sieht man dem Schneemangel entgegen oder man produziert ihn aufwendig was die Marge schmälert. Also wird jetzt die Kuh des Sommers gemolken !


----------



## sibu (23. August 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> "Mars macht mobil!" hiess datt früher inne Werbung - na dann mal los mit der "Mission to Mars"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild steht zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages.


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2018)

Dann mal ran, geschätzte Lesers - so schnell kriegen mers kein zeckenfreies Pic inne Tombola!


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2018)

*Nachtschicht!* Soviel iss mir die Berichterstattung wert wenn dett Corpus delicti schon Tage inne Ansage iss...
Wohlan, folge - vermeintlich zum Frühstücksbrötchen - auf den legendären 602er vom Parpaner Rothorn zu Tale,
wird dein Schaden nitt sein! Ausse Gondola frisch auf den Tisch: Ett Entrée:




Nu, hier iss ein gewisset Maß an Mißtrauen angebracht - alle Kandidaten der "Bröckli-Klasse" aka Steinwerk 
über 15 cm Durchmesser sind zur linken geschichtet, die Pace sieht aus wie "Roter Teppich"...
Wir nehmen ins Team spontan auf: Miss Trauen... ...and then they were three....
und werden nicht enttäuscht: jenseits der ersten Spitzkehre war nix mehr ge"kehrt"! Fussballgroße Wackers
wie Sand am Meer (i.d.F. am Bersch...) pflasterten datt Planum (Ableitungen von Plan<=eben bitte zurück inne Mottenkiste...)




"Gib ihm doch 'ne Chance, da unten sieht doch fluffig aus!" - Nix da, nachdem mir trotz dem Vorwahlmodus "Weise Voraussicht"
zum dritten Mal fast datt Heck umme Ohren geflogen war war ich anjepupert! Wenn datt große Trailbauerkunst sein sollte -
datt können unsere Absetzer in Hambach mit links und 'nen Kilometer pro Stunde!
Nächste Kehrtwende inne Hangkante - wir waren bereit zum "Reset auf Werkseinstellung" - würd's besser werden?







Wenige Meter später: Alles Takko! _The day they drowed old Flowy down.._..




Unter dem Stein musser gelegen haben! Kam wahrscheinlich so mir nix dir nix umme Ecke und dachte noch
wem er an diesem Tach so noch Spaß gewähren könnte - und: "Wumms!" - End of Flow!
Ein Hangkäntchen später war alles klaro: Der sinntflutartige Niederschlach vom Vortag hatte dett
Rothorn angespornt mal bisken anne Hüftringe zu arbeiten - werf ich doch einfach mal einen wech!




Frischer Steinschlag! Also, bei Spargel: schnittfrisch! Wer da nix zu melden hat: (bitte alle Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck-Rules
ab inne Tonne und kommentarlos dursch!) Schnute halten - weggestalten! Ett bröselte immer noch nach, und bei
medizinballgroßer Munition des Herren vom Berge gestaltet sich die Defense-Rüstung des Bikejüngers gar lächerlich....

Und wo in der Summe aller Dinge schon soviel inne Buxe gegangen iss....nächtens formte der Pete händisch Granulat
um an ungeahnter Stell' einen HotPot der Guten zur Freude zu kreiiren....mal abgesehen von den 20 Befüllgängen im schumrigen
Nachtlicht:




Sie widersagte! Zwar sang' schon der alte Bergschlurf Pedro de Maffay "Über sieben Mücken musst du gehn" -
selbige hatt' ich als Türsteher angeheuert um ein reines Bad vorzufinden, getz trieben 'se rücklings sonnend
im Pool - verkackt! Fenistil wird euer Frühstück sein....

Vom Rande: Gefühlte 40 Jungrinder grasen am Gegenhang - plötzlich fängt eine an zu muhen und jagt im 
halsbrecherischen Galopp zum 3o Meter tiefer gelegenen Teich....




Großes Kuhglockendrama - die Ladies kamen quasi auf Zuruf im DH-Modus den Hang runtergeschossen als hätt's dett Wasser
vorher nie gegeben - großes Kino!

Im Fortgang: One of those Camps....




Jau, kennen wir alle - alle sind 'se da! Aber ehrlich, nach soviel authentischem Naturrocken (heute noch als Hauptgang:
Großer Hirsch 15 Meter vor uns querend....) kann künstlich gehypt gerade nix mehr bewirken...wir sind den
Freeride in Lenzerheide runter (Bremswellen pflasterten seinen Wech...) aber, ja aber: wenn mers so geballt wie wir
inne letzten 2 Wochen Gebirgstrails erleben durften - und da ist Lenzerheide ganz großes Kino mit der Teilensphilosophie -
dann fühlt sich das grad' so nimmer ehrlich an... Also, wenn ich auffem Trail mit Wandersleut drüber diskutieren kann
datt watt mich da raustreibt auch ihre Triebfeder iss, ich ebenso mal Mitglied im DAV bin und auch eben den Wasserfall
gesehen und die Distel gespürt hab' (Shizzm!) dann passiert da einfach so'n großet Quentchen mehr...
Stay on these Trails, der Pete!

Und bitte ein paar positive Gedanken auf den Weg für unseren lieben Freund
Jürgen (aka JMR-Biking) der von einem Kontakt mit einem Traktor genesen muss...Danke Euch da draussen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. August 2018)

Kötertrikot Worldwide  Weltklasse


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. August 2018)

Fam. Pete ich hoffe du bist trocken geblieben 
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/unwetter-oesterreich-105.html


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2018)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fam. Pete ich hoffe du bist trocken geblieben
> https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/unwetter-oesterreich-105.html


Svenni, halt dicht! Wir haben nur wenisch Campererfahrung - und ich hab' Antonie 3x gefragt ob ich wirklich den grauen "Debug"-Griff ziehen soll....
Wir sind dann über den Talschluss raus - Camper auf Selbstzerstörung und Sachen packen war eins....


----------



## Pete04 (24. August 2018)

_*26' rulez! *_
Heißes zugespieltes Material aus knapp 3 Wochen Alpeneinsatz...
Checkliste:
1) Murmelbiss nach Scheckbeschiss
2) Souflakispielerei
3) Stacheldraht im Trailquadrat
4) Der Kenner erkennt eine verdichtete Carbonstruktur im Unterbein 
- so nur inne Winkelgasse erhältlich im Untertischverkauf....
Ausdrücklich funzt sowatt nur im Maß aller Dinge _*26'*_
- von eigenmächtigem Pfusch mit 27.5 oder gar 29'-Exoten
distanziert sich der Autor ausdrücklich - Souflakis in dieser Größe wären eh' höchst verdächtig...

Der Pete, nach Rapport verheilt....
​


----------



## laspirit2014 (24. August 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich auffem Trail mit Wandersleut drüber diskutieren kann
> datt watt mich da raustreibt auch ihre Triebfeder iss, ich ebenso mal Mitglied im DAV bin und auch eben den Wasserfall
> gesehen und die Distel gespürt hab' (Shizzm!) dann passiert da einfach so'n großet Quentchen mehr...



Mehr braucht's nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2018)

Jenau, im Zweifelsfall hab' ich meine SupaHupe dabei, wenn Mutti und die Kinder lachen 
kann der Olle nimmer stänkern!


----------



## Pete04 (26. August 2018)

_*Survival!*_ Du kanns ja nitt aus 2 Wochen zwischen 1500 und 2500 HM's einfach inne Kölner Bucht absteigen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ENDLICH wieder Verbote - da bisse zuhause, datt is HEIMAT!
Alle Gondelstaaten haben aufgerüstet, aber bei uns wirste auffem Feldwech schon gedownsized....




Da geben mers abber mal'n satten Pups druff und befriedigen unseren Spieltrieg - Bojakasha!
Aber wenn der gemeine Biker schon nimmer zu lachen hat - kuckst Du Rursee:




Vom Obersee zum Rursee liegt schon ett Gebiss frei! 
Wenn's so weiter(nitt)läuft hatter keine Magensäure mehr!
Stay seenständig, hortet rote Blutkörpas - ett lohnt sich, der Pete!

P.S.: Bikecompagnero Jürgen hat Teileverzeichnis bestätigt - er wird langsam wieder werden -
unn da freun' mers uns doch wie Hulle!  ReBurst the Tractor, der Pete...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2018)

Welcome Home ! Welcome im Epizentrum der unbürokratischen Regelungen


----------



## Pete04 (31. August 2018)

*Winter is coming!* Datt klingt nach den vergangenen Dürremonaten watt pamphletisch -
abber: Forstverwaltung hat reagiert! Liebe Villeaners   DIE VOLLHOLZSAISON ISS ERÖFFNET!
Abendrunde nahe Heider Bergsee....




Schnittgut im Klafterbereich wird frisch annen (watt sach ich: INNEN!) Wech serviert - lasst die Camelbacks zuhause,
frisch den Deuter Transalp und ein erkecklich Sägchen eingepackt und die Minusgrade können kommen....
Und - nein - war kein Bunnyhopp!


----------



## Pete04 (2. September 2018)

Uiuiui - da hatten die Köters mannich vorgelegt! Ein Blick auffe heimische Gewässerkarte
offenbarte Tristesse - watt sollen Wehrbach, Palmersdorfer und vielleicht noch Duffesbach
gegen Rhein, Mosel und Our? Genau - Makulatur! Watt großes musste her... mit Gewässerquerung,
am besten naturnah...mit Vögeln...großen Vögeln am besten..... Also die Familisch vergattert 
und auffe Rösser! *Operation Rheinschwan* startet.... (Seelöwe schien mir zu pathetisch behaftet,
an sonem Sonntag kommse ja schwerlich mit Muskelkraft bis Britannien...) 
My House...




Höhö - Schlossparkgelände lag auf der Route - hier normal nix biken..... Sneakmodus aktivieren!







Erkenntnis des Tages: Wo mers mit Spreiz-Senkfuß und Schuhgröße 4xl im Unterholz wie Elefant daherkommt
kann Fat auch nix reissen, dett "sneaken" hatte ordentlich Dezibel... am Rheinufer die üblichen Diffamierungen...
Aber halt, wasn datt? Da iss mers mal paar Meter sportlich unterwegs und schon überschüttet dich de
Brauerreiszene mit Lobhudeleien?




...wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen! (Tränchenverdrück...) Weiter, datt Boarding tolerierte keinen Verzuch....




Feinst abgepasst die Fähre geentert...Ziel war ein für uns im toten Winkel liegendes Stück Kölner Süden
auffe "falschen" Rheinseite, in Ortsteilen wie Ranzel, Eil und Libur kennt mers sich sonst nitt aus.










Große Vögel hat's da! Die große Nord-Südstartbahn in Köln-Bonn wird gerade überarbeitet, weswegen uns 2/3 mehr Malleverkehr
übers Haus zieht, wir wollten mal das Nest suchen... Aber die Natur hat scheint's Wege gefunden sich selbst wieder ins Spiel zu 
bringen, dett heimische Radwegenetz iss Prommiopfer! Retourniert über die Lülsdorfer Groov nochmal datt Bett vom drüschen
Vater Rhein inspiziert...da lachen die Pellen doch drüber, kuckst Du!




...und querend gen Heimat nochmal inne Perlen der Lyndon Basell gekuckt:




Die ausgekiesten Seen in Rheinnähe sind Teil des Konzepts "Zweiter Grüngürtel" - wie man sieht entwickeln die sich wunderbar;
aber überall dieselbe Problematik: Schild dran - Naturschutzgebiet! Pionierdraht satt und Zaun drum, feddisch...
Wir meinen: nix gut! Da wird dem Anwohner in Ortsnähe ein Superperlchen mit Rivieraanleihen vorenthalten - stattdessen
setzt der sich dann am WE inne Karosse und dengelt gen Eifel oder Bergisches, da steckt doch kein Sinn drin!?
Soll doch der "Kiesbaron" hinter sich ordentlich Geländesicherung betreiben und kleines Wegenetz hinterlassen,
schon wär's Win/Win! Ride on, immer die Glupschers offen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2018)

Nachschlag zum Nachtrag:




Andere behalten Geocaching im Blick - der Mtbler schaut auf Terraforming! Wo's gestern noch paar Haufen im Liburer Feld
gab iss vielleicht paar Jährchen später die "Wilde Endert V 2.0" - wir hamms vorgescoutet, werden so nitt nasskalt überrascht...


----------



## Pete04 (12. September 2018)

*Tourentip*! Wer brauch schon den Gardasee wenn mers den Lago der Lachenden Marie vor de Haustüre hat...










Ja, da staunste! Einfach mal am Seeufer chillen, man "sieht" datt Plättschern vonne Dühnung ja förmlich...Benachbarte Abtei 
hat sich bis inne Fauna durchgeschlagen, selbst Käfers kommen hochwertig eloxiert daher! Nitt unterschlagen soll'n mer de
"Fumarolen" (Pupsinatoren vonne Vulkane inne arbeitslosen Phase.... Anm.d.Verf.) vonne Caldera - der Laacher See hat gerade
mal ordentlich Wasser verloren inne Hitzeperiode, wer zu zweit biked schaut den anderen betreten an und denkt sich:
"Hattu Bohnen gegessen?!" Getz mal Ernst: Bestens iss der Start vom Parkplatz direkt nach der AB-Abfahrt Mendig 
diretissima Richtung Kloster auf dem Kamm, hat leider wenig Kapazität...hier bietet sich die "große" Außenrunde an von ca. 16 Km
mit ordentlich Waldanteil. Einkehr gibts unterhalb vom Lydiaturm im Restaurant Waldfrieden oder bei de Klosterbrüders.
Der "Inner-Circle" geht nur wochentags, am WE wird da in 5er-Reihen gewandert mit Streßpotential im Quadrat....
Ride on, schmeisst's Euch aussi, der Pete!

P.S.: Warum keine Bikefotos? Die Scuderia war ausserordentlich "seeorientiert" unterwegs - Jesussandale, Fehlen von Kopfschutzgerät
in Erwartung minderer Geschwindigkeiten und technischer Skills waren der Plan - da will isch misch doch nitt für Hauen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Restaurant Waldfrieden


Kann man empfehlen


----------



## sibu (13. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pete04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einkehr gibts unterhalb vom Lydiaturm im Restaurant Waldfrieden
> ...


Seit in Wassenach alles zu hat, gibt es nicht mehr viele Alternativen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2018)

*Muss* mers empfehlen! Hier ein Pic der legendären "Dehydrationstour 2016"!
Da sieht mers klar welch wahnwitziger Fahrskill durch "Unterwässerung" im Cockpitbereich entsteht...




Für den "Einsteigenden Leser": Gerade Line wäre hier Objekt des Kalküls gewesen....
...un nomma so am Rande: Jeder Gastronom am Rande einer "popolären Piste" bei dem mers einkehren
wird über kurz oder lang MTB-Fan...muttu ma DIMB-(Deutsche Interessenvertretung mountainbikebesitzender Brauereibesucher...)
getreu drüber nachdenken! Stay tuned, meidet Durst, der Pete.


----------



## H-P (14. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> DIMB-(Deutsche Interessenvertretung mountainbikebesitzender Brauereibesucher...)


----------



## Pete04 (16. September 2018)

Freier Tach: Zeit für den Trailchecker! Per Eilentscheid runter anne Mosel gen Moselkern und den ÖPNV-Shuttle
gen Burg Pyrmont genutzt... Wasserfall: Kenn' mer all! Ausserdem kannste doch nitt beim Traileinstieg
directamente Einkehr halten, also ab in La Pista....Leckerst vorgefunden, so kennen mers ett Elzbachtal!










Da kuckste: Brennerbasistunnel buddeln 'se immer noch - Elzbachtal hält natürliche Resourcen bereit!
Derzeitige Ausbaustufe abber leider nur für Puky! Bei Eintritt mit regulärem Lenkermaß droht Abgleiten inne RR-Szene!
"Neu" im Angebot: Androhung vonne "peinlichen Befragung" beim Starten vonne Elektro-Googles:




Na, na, na!? Dient wohl doch eher nur der "peinlichen Vermarktung" vom Besitzling selbiger "Mautstelle"!
Hier noch analog, also Öl auf Metall gewandet....




sind die Amis da deutlich digitaler in LED auf Hängers...Hier am Horseshoe Bend am Colorado...
Sind die im Elzbachtal neu? 
Zur Pistenkontrolle: JEDENFALLS wochentags, summertimes fahren dich die Busse auch im ÖPNV mit 4er-Heckhaltung
talaufwärts. Wer geistig mit talabwärtsfahren kokettiert kriegt im Elzbachtal Muckibude geboten; gefühlt gibts für
die 200 TM talabwärts dett 1,5fache aufwärts , teils über Felspassagen...
Die Pics belegen deutlich das Streßpotential geboten wird, bei kreuzenden Wanderern kannste zwischen Brombeer 
und Schlehe 'ne Entscheidung treffen! Am WE: Asia meets Europe! Trillikloziaden von Besuchers jagen innet Tal
als gäb's ett morgen nimmer! Pisönlich reicht mir EIN akustischer Konflikt mit anderen Natursuchers schon 
um den Relaxfaktor innen Keller zu treiben, die Chance iss also am WE mannischfaltisch gegeben....
2 Fullfacecompagneros ausse Burg Elz rollend hatten unser volles Mitleid!
Ride on, checked die Geläufe, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Freier Tach: Zeit für den Trailchecker! Per Eilentscheid runter anne Mosel gen Moselkern und den ÖPNV-Shuttle
> gen Burg Pyrmont genutzt... Wasserfall: Kenn' mer all! Ausserdem kannste doch nitt beim Traileinstieg
> directamente Einkehr halten, also ab in La Pista....Leckerst vorgefunden, so kennen mers ett Elzbachtal!
> 
> ...




Das weiss ja jeder aus der Mäuschengruppe das man da Wochenends nur per Pedes hinlatschen kann.
Wochentags im Frühjahr, da is das da Menschenleer:
https://hubert-im-netz.blogspot.com/2018/03/die-vier-schlammritter-zu-burg-elz.html











un das alles ohne drone !


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wochentags im Frühjahr, da is das da Menschenleer:


IHR riescht ja auch wie Perdsmist bei dem Jeschwitze! Da verbietet ett sich rein "nasal" für de Restbevölkerung
burgwärts zu stürmen! Nä, Unfug - schöner Querverweis auf höchstjelungenen Tourenbericht!
Neue Erfahrung: Ältere Paare fühlen sich mit E-Bikes neugeboren, fallen aber übelst dem Streckenprofil zum Opfer...
Überlege mir wegen der geleisteten Rettungstips noch ein St.-Pauli-Retter-Trikot auf Amazon zu schiessen...
Meide Drohnen, beim Biken hasse schliesslich de Äujelsche dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2018)

Dem dringenden Drang nach "Aussi muss I!" kam die bessere Hälfte schwungvoll entgegen! Einzige Auflage: im Ahrtal bitte mit E,
also digital statt analog... Ja, why not, die Landschaft bleibt ja dieselbe...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...nach Bezug von 2 Leihzossen - Cube 29er mit 120 v/h - erst mal einmoosen! 
Wie fährt sich datt E, bremst ett wie und wo ett soll, kannet Option sein?
Bremse watt schmächtig, hier werden direkt mal 2 vonne Finger fällig um zu entschleunigen...
Verdutzung zeichnete ihre Visagen - direkt hinterm Dernauer Platz im Hochgebirge:




Ladestation! Nimmt mers sonst ja garnitt so wahr...







Serengeti am Steinerberghaus! Datt bisken Regen inne letzten Wochen hat auf der "Pläät" vom Bersch nix reanimieren können,
Grün iss Fehlfarbe...Einkehr dort immer kultig, aber heute Griff inne Toilette: Eine renitente Seniorengruppe hatte Bozo, den Clown
mitgebracht! Seine bis zu 4 zuhause gelassenen Hörgeräte sorgten für allerlei Kurzweil - der ganze Hügel wurd' beschallt....
Über seine Flüchtlingseinstellung wurd' mers unter Gegacker seiner Wanderschar bereichert, paar dröge Beamtenwitze (wer die
so trefflich persifliert war meist selbst einer...) und die Erlebnisse der letzten Wanderungen (unter Nichtauslassung Peinlichkeiten
Dritter) ins Rechte Licht gerückt.... Als ich mir eigene Gedanken zur Flucht machte mäanderte der Tross von dannen; Gattin fragt:
"Wie sind DIE denn hier rauf gekommen?!" - Einzige Möglichkeit: Erosion! 
Weita im Thema: Knallgaz-Probe sehr ordentlich, Steinerberg nappi sind ja paar nette Hüpfer möglich...




Dann aber recht früh wieder Fahrt rausgenommen; Problem im Anno 2018: Die Bäumlinge haben während des heißen Sommers
ordentlich Streß gehabt. Hier oben fingen die Buchen an teils noch grünes Laub (Bäumling, du brauchst doch datt Chlorophyll!)
abzuwerfen. Damit waren auf dem Waldboden von grün über braun bis grau alle Farben versammelt, der eine und andere
Wackerstein gar trefflich getarnt - da wollt' ich doch nitt mit Leihzossen Einschlag üben! Wochentag. Datt bedeutet Preziosen
ungestört bearbeiten zu können....










Ballerast und Lumpi's Rast.... Mit Spannung erwartet: Ett naht - von Laktat janz gebannt - der E-Bike-Dauerdilletant!




Ett sei ausjeplaudert: die Erwartungen wurden übertroffen! 
Bildmaterial:*ZENSUR!*
Kannste als Federkielschwinger ja machen, bei Wuzzelteppich fährt sich im Abwärtsmodus der Zossen als hättste
vorne und hinten 'nen Kasten obergäriges Met am Rahmen kleben.... Nebenbei: Beifang ohne Ende....











Jau, bunta geht's doch nimmer! Die Akkus ordentlich aufgeladen, der Pete!

Stromabrechnung: Der Akku vonne Guten hatte trotz gleichem Modus auf "Tour" nach dem ersten Anstieg schon ordentlich
Federn gelassen - bis mein Display 'nen Balken verlustiert hatte waren's bei ihr schon 2, was die Tour massgeblich 
beeinflusste. Egal, Fazit: im Rubbel-di-Katz von Bad Neuenahr zum Steinerberg, analog wären mers inne Winterpause
gerutscht... Ausprobieren sollte man's mal, wie Sommers berichtet wird dann auch mal ein bis dahin konditionell
eher spaßloser "Hochalmtrail" erfahrbar - und bei DIMB-getreuem Verhalten kommt dann auch kein Proll inne Höhe
sondern der Natur-Gourmet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManiacMille (26. September 2018)

Ja,ja..... im Turbomodus Blut geleckt und daraufhin, das Analogjäckchen befleckt . Ich hoffe ihr hattet den Spaß den die Bilder mal wieder suggerieren. Trend geht zu dritt, viert oder auch Fünftradl. 
Ladestation hast ja auch schon jefunden


----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2018)

Wo's grad im Rheinland so "lebensbejahendes Grau" hat (Sven-Plöger-Zitat, ff. DSGVO) 
schnell mal Ausbeute vom Land jenseits der 2-Meter-Regel...




"Ha-schuh-schon-getankt?!" will mers fragen...Rice Shoe Fence California, hier endet angeblich ein Langlauf - wobei
doch kein Mensch 100 Meilen mit Converse beackert! Skuril... weiter zum Vetter vom "Schuh-Baum"...




Für's winterliche Kaminfeuer: die Lütte rechts unten am Stamm hat aktuell 1,62m "Wipfelhöhe"....
Wer so Campagneros inne Botanik hat befasst sich garnitt damit brave Biker zu beschränken!




Unfahrbare Trails haben se auch - aber immerhin durch 'nen Schlangenkopf aufgeappt - mangels Kenntnis vom Verbleib
der "Restschlange" oder gar des Viechs watt sowatt macht floh die Belegschaft in Usama-Bold-verdächtiger Zeit aussem Canyon!




De Eck eröm inne Mojave-Wüste: Barrel-Kaktee: Iss nich dein Froind! Von wegen "Tausendmal berührt!"....




Bunte Käfer (siehe "Laacher See" vorab) hat's auch - DIE sind nur motorisch überlegen und halt - tja - nochwas bunter....




Flasche leer möcht mers meinen, abber Route 66 bleibt Route 66!




Ein - spezieller - Humor! Der Great blue heron ist der Fischreiher; der kann laut Wildsichtungsboard "anytime"
in der lokalen "Rösterei" ganztägig "gesichtet, gehört und gerochen" werden - shame on you, grill Chicken, Americano!

Was vom Tage übrigblieb: Toller Tripp im Camper Südspange Las Vegas....die Wasserknappheit kann mittlerweile keiner mehr
weglügen, Topwert war 3 Minuten Duschen im Campingground für 4 USD - das abber allet mit Quarters, also mehr mit Einwerfen
als mit Einseifen beschäftigt...man ist dann quasi direkt wieder trocken. Ich würd' ja gerne Bikepics beisteuern, aber egal ob
Kanaren, Sizilien oder die Staaten von Moab bis Los Angeles: die Vorstellung einer Tagesmiete für's Fully (wenn die überhaupt
ohne Guidetour in die Vermietung gelangen) würde selbst einem Verleiher in den einschlägig bekannten Alpenstützpunkten
die Schamesröte inne Visage jagen...da mach ich nitt mit! Ein einsamer Biker im Death Valley - Hut ab wenn's selbst mit
Lenkrad vor dir nitt zu enden scheint... Am Drücker mer bleiben, der Pete!


----------



## ManiacMille (4. November 2018)

Wir wünschen viel Spaß im Land der „unbegrenzten“ Möglichkeit.
Habt ne schöne Zeit. Gruß Becci und André


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2018)

Reusper, da bin ich ja ganz gerührt paar Streicheleinheiten vonne geschätzen Compagneros zu erfahren!
Verschwiegen werden soll nich: Zündung einer nicht angekündigten A(rsch)-Bombe im Colorada - and it goes like this:




...hammers dem Trampel nitt gemailt... vom Tage:




Woah! Wenn Bikes schon so extrem dann mit bekanntem, mindeslohnbelastbarem Pisonal durch die Schluchten des Colorado!
Mal ehrlich, geiler geht nimmer - ich liebe 'se wenn meine Damen für unter 4,50€/Std. die Paddelblätters inne Stille eintauchen...
Revision: Neien, bei DER Landschaft bin ich knallgazverliebt in die Meinen und möcht nimmer wech.... Raus innet Draussen, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (7. November 2018)

***Klamm-Meldung***(Näh, hab noch Nüsele im Portemonnaie!) Ob datt ma biketauglich iss (verboten isset jedenfalls! Iss ja schliesslich Rheinland-Pfalz! Reimattacke!) möge im Erwägen des Betrachters liegen, möglichst Sommermorgens um Fünfe:
Nachdem die Ehrbachklamm nahezu "Rollatorenfähig" verschlimmschönert wurde gibt's Alternative für den (B)Hiker:
Regardez: Ruppertsklamm anne Lahn - volltauglich für Kurztrip mitte Lütten, Abenteuer fängt fast am Parkplatz anne B260 schon an,
kuckst Du:







Anfangs recht smoothie wandelt sich der Charakter vom Steig recht rasch, die ganze Zeit unter Permagemurmel und -gerausch
vom Bach (watt der Verfasser liebt...)...Abakadabra, Szenenwechsel:







Entreé und Klamm:














Gehölzpflege kann scheinbar durchaus im Bach- und Wegesverlauf stattfinden - beides ist Mixed-Zone...
Wem der* Kick *noch nitt reicht: Of Monsters & Men: Klingelschild vom Klammgründer & Monsters included:







Die Lahntal-SchickAde! Fast Trikot-Thema-tauglich! Nochmal die volle Bandbreite nachgelegt:










*F*insterschlucht, *F*ahrplan und *F*()ollherbst - tolle Kombi! Raus innet Draussen, der Pete!
jefälligst baldigst mit neuen BikePics! (jaja, da nahen ein paar Teilchen aus der Sparte "Heute ein König",
der Herbst wird pimp- und bremsintensiv.....) Klammer zu, Tourtip over...


----------



## ML-RIDER (8. November 2018)

bin ich schon durch


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2018)

Nicht datt ich mir genau datt gedacht hätte...!


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2018)

Wie auch ein bekannter Youtuber ..


----------



## Pete04 (8. November 2018)

Latürnich bieten die USA mannisch Bällchenbad - aber manches sprengt auch den Rahmen für unsereins...kuckst Du:





DAS hätte selbst unseren Comedian Malario mund- und entscheidungstot gemacht! Gebt Ihm mal paar Gedanken, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. November 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ***Klamm-Meldung***
> Regardez: Ruppertsklamm anne Lahn - volltauglich für Kurztrip mitte Lütten, Abenteuer fängt fast am Parkplatz anne B260 schon an...



Da warst de ja vor Kurzem ganz in der Nähe von meinem Rehabilitationsort. Hatten auch überlegt, da zu Fuß an einem freien Reha-WE durch zu gehen, aber mein Zustand hat das da noch nicht mitgemacht. Sobald es bergauf geht, hab ich noch etwas Schnappatmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. November 2018)

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wie der Manni da nunterhupft iss Schnappatmung unser gemeinsamer Froind!
...und datt betrifft NUR berschnapp! Beste ReHa, Jürgen! Wir wären ja auch auf "traditionelle Nußecke"
vorbeigekommen, abber: _püriert_ macht die sischer, sischer keinen Spaß! Stay tuned, gib Laut, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2018)

THIS IS A WARNING:
Razze-Fazze geht getz auf 82cm Lenkerbreite!

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/atlas-820

...damit scheidet die Ville aus, in unseren Retro-RWE-Wäldern wurd' gefühlt auf 80cm aufgeforstet! 
Jedoch - kleiner Trick - handwerklich Geschick:




und schon bisse widder im Rennen! Bisken angespuckt und jepöbelt wird ob des Lenkerformats,
abber: Natur iss widder dein Froind! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Dezember 2018)

Watt will man mit 820  800 sind schon 40mm zu viel 
Wenn du dir son krummes Gerät dran schraubst haste ja neuerdings kein MTB mehr sondern einen Monsterveganengravelcrosser
denk lieber mal an 500m statt 820mm


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Dezember 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Watt will man mit 820  800 sind schon 40mm zu viel
> Wenn du dir son krummes Gerät dran schraubst haste ja neuerdings kein MTB mehr sondern einen Monsterveganengravelcrosser
> denk lieber mal an 500m statt 820mm


Du hast keine Ahnung 
740er sind für 26"
780 für 27,5
800 für 29
820 für neue 31" Laufräder


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2018)

Wegen massiver Schelte vom Hubi grenz ich mal die Vorweihnachtszeit auf 22.-23.12- ein - möge der Griesberg 
bis dahin den Liftbetrieb reduzieren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Dezember 2018)

Lift ? Bei uns gibs nur ClubCola


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2018)

Da haben abber 4 Froinde allet rischtisch jemacht....




Zeitig aufgebrochen war 4fach Snowfun auf der alten Ahrtrasse bei Mülheim geboten - meinen ergebensten Neid dafür!
Jedoch: bei so zünftig Fährten konnt' ordentlich gescoutet werden watt mers so fährt im Eckchen, von daher win/win....
Bei Pic due möchten mers deeskalieren:




Bis die jemeine teutonische Honischbiene um die Jahreszeit aussem Frotteemantel Stechbereitschaft hergestellt hat
iss der wohlplanende Biker schon längst am nächsten Weihnachtsmarkt! Jedoch: bei der uns eigenen bürokratischen
Regelwut musste der Bienenschirmherr wohl so "ettiketieren"..... Haltung wahren, stecht keine Bienen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2018)

8:00 Schneemann gebaut

8:10 Die erste Emanze auf dem Weg zur Arbeit beschwert sich, warum das keine Schneefrau ist

8:15 Schneefrau dazu gebaut

8:17 Die Kindergärtnerin beschwert sich über die angedeuteten Brüste der Schneefrau

8:20 Der Schwule eine Straße weiter beschimpft mich, weil es auch 2 Schneemänner geben sollte

8:25 Meine vegan lebende Nachbarin pöbelt über die Strasse, das die Wurzelnase Verschwendung von Lebensmitteln sei....

8:30 Ich werde als Rassist beschimpft weil der Schnee weiß ist.

8:35 Fatma von der Ecke fordert ein Kopftuch für die Schneefrau

8:40 die Polizei trifft ein und beobachtet das Szenario

8:45 Das SEK trifft ein weil der Besenstiel als Schlagwaffe benutzt werden kann.

8:50 Der IS bekennt sich zu dem Schneemann.

8:55 mein Handy wird beschlagnahmt und ausgewertet während ich mit verbundenen Augen im Hubschrauber zum Generalbundesanwalt unterwegs bin.

9:00 ich werde nach möglichen Mitbauern befragt.


Schneemann bauen 2018.

Ich war dabei ✌


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2018)

Klarer Rückschluss vonne Kopfbedeckung: Hier stand Rennfahrer "Emmersche Fittipaldi" Pate!
Beim Hufschwingen durch Eifelkernland stand mal wieder die ungezügelte Hilfsbereitschaft der Eifel im Fokus -
an und für Enden wo mers zwingend beim Aufbruch garnitt denkt...







Immer wenn wir DER Hütte Aufwartung machen am Brotpfad sind da 2 Rollen für den Worst-Case da! Da iss ein guter Geist am Werk,
aktuell mit eigenem Weihnachtsbaum, Engelfigürsche, Hüttenbuch und ja - besagtem "Doppel-Null-Status"...der Lizenz zum "Drücken"!
Auch schön: für Damen mit bestimmten Fähigkeiten steht immer der Dienstwagen bereit (Kartoffelbrei, Euronorm 6, Innenstadtberechtigt)
fein drüsch überm Hüttenschild jeparkt...im Abgang auch nett:




Wir bleiben auf "Spurensuche"... Gespannt ob da wirklich formidables Stollenfutta kreiert wird 
oder 'ne Lufthupe wie datt sagenumwobene Radwegeverbundnetz der letzten Jahre...
Stay tuned, Gluppscher uff, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2018)

Kartoffelbrei ist der Besen von der kleinen Bibi .... Baldrian der von Barbara Blocksberg...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2018)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Gespannt ob da wirklich formidables Stollenfutta kreiert wird



Also neues wird da nicht entstehen ! Das ist eine "umgestaltung" des Wegekonzepts. Weniger Wanderwege dafür mehr Qualität. Der Eifelverein ist alt da het man nicht mehr so Zeit für Wegepflege. Ausserdem Zieht der Name "Schleifen" oder"Steig" wesentlich mehr als "Blankenheimer Rundweg" Schöne neue Welt !


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem kommen an den Premium wegen die Hinweisschilder besonders für Biker interessant... Ihr wisst schon roter Kreis mit Biker. .


----------



## Pete04 (19. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kartoffelbrei ist der Besen von der kleinen Bibi


Nu, da ich weder Dame bin noch deren Fähischkeiten habe hielt ich dett Exponat eher für Fiat500 in der Besenwelt;
im Rewe Blankenheim sah' ich so manchen BMI da muss wohl der ganze Fichtenstamm als Untersatz her... B52 quasi....



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon roter Kreis mit Biker. .


Wir sind halt BELIEBT und ZIELGRUPPE!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ... Ihr wisst schon roter Kreis mit Biker. .



So krass wird's schon nicht werden, aber mit dem bewerben dieser "Premium" Wanderwege wird auch die Wanderdichte grösser.
Statistisch gesehen steigt damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Wandersheriff zu treffen. " Sie dürfen hier nicht fahren" wird man dann wohl eher hören als vorher. Aber immer freundlich bleiben ....


----------



## f_t_l (22. Dezember 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Statistisch gesehen steigt damit auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Wandersheriff zu treffen. " Sie dürfen hier nicht fahren" wird man dann wohl eher hören als vorher. Aber immer freundlich bleiben ....


Habe da keine Probleme. Ich werde entweder für einen Förster oder für einen (K)Radmelder der Bundeswehr gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. Dezember 2018)

*Vorweihnachtszeit!* Und dazu noch Einladung vom Hubi auf die "pisönliche-500Meter-Tour"!
Da wird doch erst mal händisch mit Vorfreude jebastelt....




...für datt hier; so'n offizielles Invitational verpflichtet ja bitte schön zu Style....




Bisken "Wörst-Käse-Layer" war Programm, Wetter in der Region Euskirchen sprengte in den 
Vorstunden Aquarienähnliche Zustände, dankbarer Einsatz für datt Drecksflitschenkoztüm...
Im Basislager erst mal froidisch den Robin begrüsst (nebst Housecrew, abber doch bitte selbstverständlich!)
und auf Studentenunruhen ausgeruht... (die brauchen immer bisken länger bis innet Startfenster...)
Getz ma ehrlich: Kommern sieht im Vergleich zu Mexico City sooo klein aus, aber die Flankenanfahrt
ausse Ortsmitte zum heiligen Bersch kann Nanga Parbat! Jut, der Verfasser hatte noch Rüsselseuche
und von daher teils wacker hinterhergeschoben, blieb abber respektabel...
Wir halten fest aka Fazit: Die Kümmeraner können Körner! Jugend wird mitgenommen und behypt!
Würste werden gegrillt! (Jamma ehrlich, watt auch sonst?!) Kinder können Expander!(Insider)
und die *Trails*...




Hier nur mal explizit El Robinatore: Situation: Für den sehenden Biker köpft der gleich die vor IHM stehende
Kiefer und zerlegt sich in Micropartikel...Echtzeit: der FachBiker lupft ums Eck, verweigert die Pace und
überfährt (bei Fast-Tötung einer aus Versehen dort fußender Jungbuche) FAST seinen Sohn....
SO sinn se, die Herzbikers ausse Eifel! (bitte getz keine Abraham-Spams unn sonn Scheiss,
der Sohn lebt und wurde nitt geopfert, der Vadder iss fürsorglich unn die Bibel Stück Papier...)
Die Trails der Köter sind deluxe, teils 10 bis 15 Meter wurden mit lokalem Steinwerk inne Hangkante geschmiegt
wie Via Appia, lokaler geht's nimmer! (Bei Interesse Hubert-im-Netz, isch nix Petze!)
Form meets Function:




Für den einen: Ortsende Kommern. Für den Wissenden: Lokalinfo und Diagnostik Herzschlachfrequenz vom Autor
im Anstieg vom Basislager! Ride on, besucht die Außenposten, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2018)

Es war mir eine Ehre das "Federkielpendant" durch die heimischen Wälder buchsieren zu dürfen.
Jet jedämmels, jetz blöden verzell un jet Wüaschje vertilescht. Häz watt willste mie !
Bedankt für die Kurzweil 

Hier das Berichtspendant 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/100-eifel-die-touren-des-herrn-schraeg.457026/page-154#post-15655476


----------



## Pete04 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hatte die Ehre! Watt macht mers wenn der Rüssel noch seucht, der Himmel gräulich graut unn fieselt,
mers aber den wie Pilzen aussem Boden schiessenden Weihnachtsmärkten mit mehr oder weniger 
gleicher Fressbudenromantik aussem Wech kommen möcht? Regenzelt an unn füssisch scouten!
Focus auf den bei Nettersheim in die Urft mündenden Genfbach, der war uns bis dahin entgangen
bei all dem Urftgehuppse...







Bachverlauf an sich: wüldromantisch! Mit dem Wetter geschuldet ordentlich Durchsatz gehts mäandernd durchs NSG
zwischen Enzenberg und Erbsfeld, seitens des Weges:




Mal flott der Tranchotkarte bedient: Ahekapellsche, dem heiligen Servatius gewidmet, mit erstaunlich
viel Service für so'n göttliches Aussenpöstken: nachmittags wurd besinnlich eingeladen, und zu Sylvester
gibbet des Nachts die Kombi Betsken & Sektchen! Zu allem Überfluß kommt aus Richtung Engelgau
noch der "Hubach" hinzu, den woll'n mers an so nemm "hub-reichen" WE nitt verschweigen!
Abber Butta bei die Fische: Die Forstautobahn links und rechts des Baches strotzen vor Asphalt,
und wegen der aktuellen Harvesterdichte kann der Bach links oder rechts liegen bleiben,
je nach Gusto... Doch halt; eins sei noch genannt: Die Firma Balter aus Losheim scheint hier
dem Projekt "Eifelspuren" mit Schmackes auffe Beine zu helfen!




Den Asphalt inne Wegesmitte durch Schotter zu ersetzen iss doch schomma Ansatz!
Wenn in Phase due links und rechts der Asphalt noch pulverisiert wird bleibt 
Singletrail übrisch - watt ein Gewinn! Feddisch wär' die "Genfbachspur"....
Bikefazit: Not to be done, getrost der Ignore-Liste anheften...Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Dezember 2018)

Ja schön ist es da oben am Nettersheimer Gletscher ... oft wissen das die Urweinwohner gar nicht zu schätzen ... verkriechen sie sich doch WIntertags in stinkige Spinningbuden  Wird Zeit das ich auch nochmal da oben ne Runde drehe ...einer muss ja die Wege frei halten


----------



## Pete04 (25. Dezember 2018)

Vom Wegesrande ausse Region Buchholz...muss mers ja immer mal schauen wie talentierte Compagneros Terraforming betreiben....







Leckofanni! Von der Felszinne oben rechts bis zum Sprung inne Mitte: Pokal oder Spital!
Dett linke Pic ward schomma zementiert...wie die das Gap neben dem Baum mit dem Speedüberschuss
zuzimmern iss mir Rätsel...aber Reschpekt für den der's trotzdem macht, Adrenalin iss neue Währung...




Eine Enklave! Man muss auch ma loslassen können - scheinbar hat's der eine 
oder andere Nachbar schomma moniert, ein eisern Schildlein mitten im Terassenportfolio
kündet weise: IDIOTEN.... 
Wenn de ann nix denkst: Denkwürdiger Spyshot am Rheinufer! 
Ca. 20 *ERLKÖNIGE* geben klar vor watt de Bikeindustrie 2019 mit uns vorhat!




*Less reach! More stack! Widder'n neuer Reifenstandard!!!* 
Wie am Modell 2 v.l. klar erkennbar wandert der Sattel (oldscholl formuliert) fast inne Mitte
vom nitt mehr existenten Oberrohr! Datt Bremswersch? Nitt klar erkennbar, wir bleiben dran!
Mit der Marke "Poseidon" wird künftig inne Trickserszene zu rechnen sein....
Wer beim "Superman-Seatgrap" datt Gefährt noch im Flug händisch zusammenfaltet wird Whistler rocken!!!
Stay tuned, Gluppscher uff für neue Teile, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (26. Dezember 2018)

2. Weihnachtstag - da iss ma Besinnlichkeit angesagt... wenn mer's sich so berückblickt war
es nicht gerade das Superjahr. Tod vom Mario, furchtbarer Unfall vom Jürgen aka JMR-Biking,
das hat es wirklich in sich gehabt. Technisches Diskutiere - naja, der Rollatorenstandard wird's
wohl eher nich werden, aber datt gehört ja dazu und macht insgesamt die Milch fett...
Zunehmend Sorgen macht abber (ich entschuldige mich hier ma beim Hubi für kurze Picleasing)
die zunehmende Verinnerlichung vonne WhatsApp & Co - mit der Folge dett alle nur noch
in geschlossenen Gruppen unterwegs sind und HIER nix mehr stattfindet...




SO sehn Sieger aus - glückliche Gewinner beim gemeinsamen Biken (wenn's für den "Kunstdarm" im Hintergrund auch
gar ordentlicher "Hechelwestern" ward....) Aber solche - doch bitte hochmotivierenden - Bilder finden zunehmend in
der socalled Community gar nitt mehr statt! Ettliche Foren im KBU-Forum haben gar keine Bewegung mehr im Fred,
und datt bei über stolzen 10 Members und mehr....Von daher mein dezentes Bittchen: Haut doch nach der gemeinsamen
oder auch Singletour einfach mal ein Pic rein! Egal, ob auffem Traditionszossen mit Tornado-3-Gang oder 1x11, ob stylish
inne Asos-Buxe oder eher baggy inne Weihnachtsganspfunde - wichtig iss datt man's trotzdem macht - Fred iss Statement...
Sonst wird's 2019 inne Community nämlich bis auf 3-4 Events mächtig leer und ausse DIMB deaf-dumb-blind (einer geschätzten
Band entliehen) - sorry, hier sind latürnich nich die ewig Emsigen gemeint! Nix motiviert mehr wenn mers heimkommt
wie Erdferkel und im Forum sieht datt auch anderen Matsch inne Schnute jut zu Gesicht steht!
Von daher - Euch allen jutet Fest und einen Superstart innet neue Jahr; auf Ballerbuxe 2019!
Stay tuned, ride on, haut Euer Erlebtes rein, nur so bleibt Druck im Kessel, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ett iss ruhig im Netz - VIEL zu ruhig! Wir befinden uns im Jahre des HAMBI 2018...in Zeiten des Übergangs vonne Jahre
ruhig mal Glupscher uff den chinesischen Tierkreis: Da steht explizit zu lesen 2018: Hund, 2019: Schwein...
Mit bisken Drechselei anne Silbenwerkbank iss da recht rasch der Schweinhund in Sicht, und den gilt's zu Stellen wo er
sich zeischt! Wir drehen nomma am Rad der Geschichte:



Pete04 schrieb:


> *2050 - datt Ende der KBU - eine Vision*...Erklärungen zu finden fiel schwer...nachdem der Nationalpark Eifel in taktischen Schritten
> durch eine korumpierte Forstwirtschaft mit mafiösen Strukturen bis an die Tore Kölns vorgedrungen war trat drastischer Wandel ein...
> der letzte Tropfen Benzin wurde an der Börse gehandelt, nur der Kerosinsee der Raffinerie vor den Toren Godorfs hatte noch Bestand.
> Die Mountainbiker verliessen in Scharen die Euskirchener Börde, Kommern war abgebrannt (hö,hö)..Euskirchen geplündert!
> ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2018)

Watt häs du eene am Ärpel 

Aber watch out ... da war ich heut mit den Kindern auf dem Kermeter ... also im Nationalpark Epizentrum .... und watt sehe ich da moins um halb zehn: einen echten Ränschah !

Aber jetz kommt das beste: hat der Typ dabei - einen Laubbläser und direkt neben ihm ein unangeleinter Hund !
Angesprochen auf die Nationalparkregel No. 1 - Hund an Leine - und seine Vorbildfunktion kam es dann zum verbalen gerangel.
Den Hinweis das man dann auch als Naturschutzaktivist bim Laubblasen sinnlos CO2 verblässt obwohl man ja so ein cleanes Image hatte verdrückte ich mir daraufhin um den Sonntag nicht ganz zu sprengen. Aber wie soll dann auch Tante Gerlinde und Onkel Herbert Sonntags durch den barrierefreien megawilden Kermeter kommen bei dem ganzen Laub !


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2018)

So, getz nomma innen Mainstream umgewandelt; Mad McPete, Part 2...

*Zitatende...*

In Zeiten von diversen Dieseldrogenbossen die sich hinter Ihren fetten Vorstandsgehältern verleugnen lassen
in Sachen Zuständigkeit für Nachrüstung und Co. muss watt geschehen - und sei ett die Nachsorge hinter
den umtriebigen Kiesbaronen - skrupellose Bande mit einzig Blick auf datt Rheingold - jede Menge Kies!
Hier lassen wir Law & Order vonne Kette - in dem Fall den Mann für alle Fälle, Räjnscher Mad McPete:





(Archivaufnahme/Öl auf Breitband)








,
Zusammen mit seiner "GIGA der aussergewöhnlichen Demmelmän" ist ER stets da wo dem kleinen Mann
Unrecht geschieht - selbstlos, tadellos, zeitweise leider auch brotlos!




Ein WATCHDOG vor dem Hörrn  auf erdig steinigem Grund! Doch hinan, Spurensuche! Watt hatte die Flüchtige Bell-Etage
der Kiesmafia in Sachen Wiederaufforstung vollbracht? Waren schmähliche Hinterlassenschaften hinterlassen? (Wortwitz!)....




Direkt fündisch jeworden - diese Schisser!Bodenprobe und Hatz' aufnehmen war Eins!
















Doch - Einhalt iss Gebot der Stunde - *watt war DATT!?*




Wo gestrig noch datt hölzerne Headquarter der GIGA stand: nur noch schwehlende Trümmers!!! Jenuch iss Jenuch!
Ein Mann mutt tun watt ein Mann tun MUSS! Marodierende Kiesdiebe - sozusagen wohnungslose Schergen besagter
Barone - hatten dem HomeSweetHome ein Ende gesetzt! Da hatten se sich abber den Falschen ausgesucht....
Zerschmettern ER sie wird! Wie die...




*WÜRMER!* (Ein bedauerlicher Tritt im Affekt...die zwei überlebenden Erdnusswürmsken
wurden ins Zeugenschutzprogramm übernommen....) Getz abber Hackengazz!
Zusammen mit seinem schwarzen, treuen Friesenross - dem treuen AUTOMAT - iss ett
nur eine Frage der Zeit biss der Rächer die Bande stellt - *GERONIMO!*




HöHö - Fott bremst juut! All' Euch da draussen jutet innet Neue kommen - wenn auch Schwein auf Hund folgt!
Ride on auch 2019, stay oink!, der Pete![/QUOTE]


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2019)

10 Years after!
Nach geballter Ladung mal ein kurzer Abriss in Sachen wo mers sich so umgetrieben hat....
Wir verzichten mal auf alpha-zentaurie-betische Reihenfolge und knuspern mal los, Zielmodus: Teutonien und Anderslebige....
A: Ahrtal (ganz viel, in allen Lebenslagen, analog und E-lektrisch), Alfbachtal, Armutsbach, Aggertalsperre, Altmühl, Au-bord-de-la-Meuse
(Am Ufer der Maas...)
B: Boppard & Bernina; Braunlage im Harz mehrfach...Baybach...
C: Catstones geht unter Katzensteine...
D: Dreiborn, Dreiländereck, Dümpelfeld...
E: Eifel (ja, watt soll ich sagen...), Eagle, Ehrbach, Elsenborn...Endert...Erft...
F: Ferschweiler Plateau, Filthies, Finale Ligure, Fleckertshöhe, Fiss, Förstersteig...
G: Griesberg, Genfbachtal (Shizzm!), Geisbach...
H: Hardtwald, Heide, Harz, Highway 4, Hometrails...
I: Ischgl...
J: Jute Froinde!
K: Katzensteine, Kleine Kyll, Koulshore...Kitzsteinhorn...
L: Lago di Garda, Laach (Maria!), Lenzerheide, Livigno, Löwenburg....Leogang latürnich, Lieser fast geschlunzt, ick Banause!
www. kleine PAUSE1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

Katzensteine sind zwei mal 

Jubi hat der Köter auch noch eines zu verteilen diesjahr ... das aber erst später im Jahr !


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2019)

Höhö - wer heute nomma mitte Säge motiviert in den Wald kommt:






...da werden Ihnen geholfen!  Irrer Typ! Die Gravitation hat ihm glatt datt Bötzken durchgeschlagen....


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2019)

...
M: Moab, Missebach, Mühlbach, Mehring, Müllerbach, Montafon...Monte Baldo nitt vergessen, unvergleichlich!
N: Naafbach, Nauders, Nette, Nitzbach...
O: Olef vonne Mündung, Olpe, Our, Ominöse Abfahrten wo's keiner von wissen darf!
P: Pinzgau, Pommerbach, Prethbach, Ponale, Partenen, Pütt&Pille (saugeiles Zwischenspiel im Pott!)
Q: Qual der Wahl mehrfach wie regelmäßig!
R: Rurtal und -see, Rifugios an diversen Berglagen, Roermond mit Mergelhöhlen
S: Saarbach, Saalbach, Swist, Servaus, Salm, Schneeifel, Siegsteig, Sauer, Sölden, Steinthals, Steinerberg, Stromberg,  Sellaronda zum verlieben...
T: Tretschbach, Teneriffa, Trapani, Traumschleifen in diversen Ausführungen...
U: Urft, Ueßbach (oft unterschätzt!)
V: Venn (abber jede Menge!), Ville, Vier-Berge-Tour....
W: Wupper, Wildkogel, Winterberg, Willingen, Warstein, Wagrain, Wollseifen, Willibrodiusweg mit Brodpättchen....
X, Y und Z dürfen nachgebessert werden..... Tolle Kumpels überall getroffen, wir rasten nitt!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Katzensteine sind zwei mal
> 
> Jubi hat der Köter auch noch eines zu verteilen diesjahr ... das aber erst später im Jahr !



Voll tollerantes Forum hier! Auch Zahnspange und Hasenscharte dürfen befeiert werden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Januar 2019)

S is ganz klar vorne


----------



## Pete04 (6. Januar 2019)

Harscher Winter iss angesagt mit der Bitte vom NABU dem gemeinen Eichhorn REWE-Nüsken zuzuwerfen
...hammer mal ne Nummer größer angedacht...




und mit Beuteln nach dem Hörsch geschmissen (wir nennen ihn mal Herrn Schmidt!) - DER war definitv kein Beuteljäger
oder war noch nitt im Thema datt Kälte kommt..... auf dem Weg zu Kaiser Karls Bettstatt...




Wer derzeit im Venn wandern will kann parallel durchaus de Gewässerkarte drüberlegen, schenkt sich nix!
Erkenntnis des Tages:




Kaiser Karl muss an Rheuma dahingegangen sein, poofen auf so 'nem Boxbettrahmen kann nitt gesund sein!
Ville hatte heute 80cm Neuschnee, leider nur flüssig....
Ett ruht im Lager - nass, kalt, fad - der Ränger und sein AUTOMAT!

PS: @schraeg : Wildpark Schmidt hat auch Biber, aber schaut trotz viel Geknabbere so aus als sei der bei seinen Ahnen....
You should all things improve & maken - doch niemals sollst du Biber faken!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Januar 2019)

Ganz großet Kino im Momentum! Die Schreiberlinge dividieren sich in Sachen Vielfalt auf Breitband!
Der "Schmierfink" @schraeg macht nach traditionellem Rezept auf "Dreckse" und saut sich Richtung Heimbach 
richtisch den Beutel schmutzisch,
dett Marathonmonster @jmr-biking hangelt Hangkanten unter Decknamen "Echse" -
da isset folglich nur klar datt dett kleine, aber feine Chapter Ville reagieren muss..."Skepse"!
Jut - wir arbeiten die "Russenpeitsche" ab - in undankbarem Gebiet, selbstredend - dahin, wo's weh tut - 
wo die Bockwurst bei nitt-einschreiten mit Remoulade serviert wird!




Beim "Bespringen" vom Bikepark WiBe waren direkt technische Inovationen sichtbar: Auffem Pic: Statische Simulationen
vonne Fraktion mit orangen Nummaschildern auffe Pace! Die Puppen sugerieren Wörst-Käse und hinterlassen - mannisch umschifft -
ordentlich Feedback ausse Fraktion "Du-schaffst-das-schon"! Jau, da iss watt dran! 




Kurz vorm "360"... der Könner erkennt Knüddel in de Been! Slamlomhang, schwatte Piste No. 16 - da fühlt sich
der Aspirant dem Schöpfa nahe und erkennt im Ausklang auf 360° nix mehr wieder!
Höllenritt bei Feinkost Schmitt! Aber Drissejal, wenn die Barden so ausschwärmen:
Ett kommt der Punkt, da muss die Säge sägen! (Freiwech vom Christoph Schlingensief: Das deutsche Kettensägenmassaker)
Hauptsache: DRAUSSEN! Ride, hangel, Schlamm on, der Pete!


----------



## MrHand (18. Januar 2019)

Fehlt bei "B" Beerfelden oder warst Du da nicht dabei?
In solch Deckweiß hab ich WiBe tatsächlich noch nie erlebt. Wohl aber bei 0°C Sonntags morgens bei den Dirtmasters...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Januar 2019)

Höhö, Beerfelden wurd' wegen Dienst jeschlunzt;  dafür datt Deckweiß von WiBe heute mit der Kurzen
geupgradet - die kann Arschbombe auf Schuss fahren! Hauptsache draussen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHand (20. Januar 2019)

Yeah! Ich hab heute mal natürlichen Schnee am Feldi genossen. Hauptsache Fahrrad/Downhill/draußen!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2019)

@tweetygogo ...DU ARMES MENNSCHLEIN! Je jünger man iss desto mehr geht, datt mag so sein! (?)
Aber...ABER: Man bedient sich niemals und nimmermehr der Icons verdienter Preciosen, Vorreiter des Querdenkens
oder gar des Helge Schneider des Mountainbikens (my point of view!) ER - *Mario Peters, die Muschi, Crank 2.0*. -
hat sich datt verdient und deswegen stets eine Träne im Rucksack seiner FROINDE...
love:kuckst DU: Sind die mit Herz und Verstand an einem hängen, mag DIR fremd sein...)
Wie's der Redaktion durchgehen konnte DICH beim BdW SO durchgehen zu lassen iss mir ....such ich noch nach Namen für, abber:
wenn Mario's Icon nitt ratzifatzi von deinem Fred verschwindet und du dir gerne einen neuen klöppelst, strickst,
klaust, entwendest hattu Jeck am Hals datt ett Pracht iss! Über Mitgliederanfrage nitt anfragbar,
über Freds nitt auffindbar, datt sind die *********** die die Welt nitt braucht... SAUER, der Pete, Froind!

ERNST gemeint, iss kein Vorname!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Januar 2019)

Ah so, inne Sternchensprache ist "Arschlöcher" versteckt, nur so als "Hint" - ich hoffe damit inne 
Schiedsgerichtstelle nach Videobeweis durchzukommen watt die Gewichtung "deiner Persönlichkeit"
abholdgeht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @tweetygogo ...DU ARMES MENNSCHLEIN! Je jünger man iss desto mehr geht, datt mag so sein! (?)
> Aber...ABER: Man bedient sich niemals und nimmermehr der Icons verdienter Preciosen, Vorreiter des Querdenkens
> oder gar des Helge Schneider des Mountainbikens (my point of view!) ER - *Mario Peters, die Muschi, Crank 2.0*. -
> hat sich datt verdient und deswegen stets eine Träne im Rucksack seiner FROINDE...
> ...



Vielleicht hat ER es ohne böse Absicht gemacht, damit Malario im Geiste erhalten bleibt z.B.
Dennoch gebe icke Dir recht das sollte entfernt werden und gegen persönliches getauscht werden.
Gedenken kann man auch anders, gugsdu Gipfelbuch:


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2019)

Wenn man sich dessen Beiträge einmal anschaut, wird sehr schnell klar, der Typ ist nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte… Was sicherlich auch die  Einsichtsfähigkeit schmälert.
 Leider ignoriert die IBC-Redaktion die Hinweise kolossal, dafür das Mario einmal deren Mitglied war, ziemlich traurig.


----------



## jmr-biking (29. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube, sie haben reagiert. Jedenfalls ist beim aktuellen BdW es nicht mehr möglich was zu schreiben, bzw. sind alle Einträge weg. Hab`s nicht gesehen, wer oder was das war. Das BdW war jetzt nicht so nach meinem Geschmack und ich hab vor ein paar Tagen nur flüchtig über den Artikel geklickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2019)

Nein, es wurde betreffend des Benutzerbildes nicht reagiert, der Thread wurde aufgrund des allgemeinen Shitstorms geschlossen.
Jürgen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2019)

Das war schon eine ganz starke Leistung seitens der Redaktion !
Posten hier son E-Mofa und wundern sich dann weil es in den Kommentaren eskaliert
Das ist in etwa so als ob ich mich wundere wieso es auf einmal warm wird wenn ich die Hand auf die Herdplatte lege.
Wenn ich auf der Arbeit so diletantisch vorgehen würde wär ich wahrscheinlich auch schon beim grössten Arbeitgeber Deutschlands

Wenn die Redaktion auch zu schwach ist in Sachen Profilbild zu reagieren bleibt eigentlich nur die Ignore-Funktion


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2019)

Das beste isr dann noch, die Flitschpiepe droht sogar mit Anzeige.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Januar 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/loeschen-von-kommentare.884431/


----------



## Pete04 (29. Januar 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ER es ohne böse Absicht gemacht, damit Malario im Geiste erhalten bleibt z.B.
> Dennoch gebe icke Dir recht das sollte entfernt werden und gegen persönliches getauscht werden.
> Gedenken kann man auch anders, gugsdu Gipfelbuch:


So machen WIR datt, Hubi - abber für mich gehört Mario's gezeichneter Poppes immer noch an den Laktator dran!
Sowatt tut mers nitt! Für den Gipfeleintrag drei Sterne!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2019)

So, getz ma bitte widder positive Vibrations!

DU kannst rausfahren, *ER* dich finden wird! Patrouille du neige aujoud'hui au bord de Haute Fagnes....














Bei so massiv Schneeaufkommen iss latürnich die Räjnschastaffel unterwegs um diverse Gravelbiker, Raveltretrollers 
und Pukyfetischisten vor dem sicheren Tod zu bewahren! Will ma sagen: Noppen pflasterten seinen Wech!
"Immer wennet schneegnet mussich an disch denken" - die ehrenwerte Hymne der Schneepatrouille konnt' bis 
heut nitt in Latein fixiert werden.... (_Kumm Isolo con tuo denko_ wäre ein VHS-orientierter Schuss innet Blaue!)
Egal, wir hatten defftisch Spass!

Terug a la Casa: Nix Dusche - Upgrade wartete in der Werkstatt; kuckst Du Showroom:




Die Downhill-Dragqueen hatte ein bisken Pimpen verdient (nein, hier fehlt kein "r"!)... Altzustand:




die "Trail" iss mittlerweile watt "inne Jahre gekommen" - Entsatz naht! Neuer Stern im Zentrum der Nabe:







Formula Cura 4 - da weisse Bescheid! 4-Kolben-Bremse der neuesten Generation, da hat Formula nach Jahren 
mal wieder watt hochtaugliches rausgehauen...Für's Einbremsen vom Frustkauf iss draussen grad watt weiss,
werd's kundtun heuer im Märzen mit Froiden! Stay braked, der Pete, ett loipt!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Januar 2019)

Huch! @jmr-biking : Jürgen, ick war im Flow! Latürnich hammers die verendenden Gravelbikers nitt angerührt!
Ehrensache!


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2019)

Ach watt, alles gut!  @Pete04 : Ich hab ja momentan nix zum graveln. Die Esmeralda (aka Spezi Awol) wurde längst zerlegt und verscherbelt und mein Schrubba hat den Aufprall ja nicht wirklich vertragen (R.I.P.). Eigentlich Zeit für was Neues, aber ich bin momentan noch etwas in der Findungsphase, deshalb bleibt die Bike-Kasse weiter unberührt. Ich hab ja noch zwei, fünf...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Januar 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Formula Cura 4 - da weisse Bescheid! 4-Kolben-Bremse der neuesten Generation, da hat Formula nach Jahren
> mal wieder watt hochtaugliches rausgehauen



Italienischer Edelschrott !


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2019)

The Kids are allright! Gnadenlous knechtet ein kleines - aber feines - Forum den Nachwuchs heran
um mannig im Sommer Spaß zu haben - keine Frisöre, kein Spinning - allet Bio!





Pump up the volume, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2019)

Er kam um sie zu knechten ....


----------



## Pete04 (17. Februar 2019)

17°! Du kriegst die Motten - nix wie raus inne Hometrails.... Jugend forscht:











Die hatte augenscheinlich Spaß, die Jugend! Löblich so, abber: Wo Licht iss iss auch Schatten! In Zeiten anziehender Gummipreise
(teure Schlappen) und lakthoseintoleranter E-Bike-Allergiker mehr sich Widerstand! *Gelbwesten*! Hinterhaltings getarnt....




...liegt die Schmarotzerbrut inne Villewäldern um Andersdenkenden mittels ihres Waffenarsenals ihre andersdenkende Suppe einzulöffeln...







Dauermies gelaunt nutzen se jedwede Deckung um mit ihrem Hydroshot - quasi der Gatling-Gun des bekennenden Aquarianers -
spasshabende Kollegas einzusauen und so datt Trailerlebnis zu vermiesen! Wir sagen: SCHAUM on YOU!!!
WARNHINWEIS:




In den Händen eines versierten Spaßverderbers hat die Wumme diverse Arten von Vorwäsche bereit - haltet Stand!
Grundbereinigt, der Pete!


----------



## jmr-biking (18. Februar 2019)

Akkubetriebene Mobilmachung in der Ville!  Quasi moderne Kriegsführung 4.0. Ich verbinde mit den gelben Westen ja eher kleine I-Männchen und nicht den deutschen Ableger der französischen Öko-Randalierer.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Februar 2019)

@jmr-biking  Wenn der mobile Rüssel in einer unserer Güllepfützen dümpelt und du am "falschen" Ende vom Strahlrohr
vegetierst halt' ich die Bezeichnung "I-Männchen" (Schnüffel, schnüffel!) durchaus für bezeichnend trefflich!
...auch mal googeln: Super-Pooper! Die Konterbande firmiert übrigens unter dem Motto
"*Fahr nich! HEUL!*"....


----------



## Deleted 454644 (20. Februar 2019)

Ist am Sonntag jemand ein bisschen in der Ville unterwegs? Wollte dort endlich mal wieder mit dem MTB fahren.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2019)

*30 Minutes of rage!* Watt tun wenne keine Zeit hast?! Du klaust dir welche ausse Rippen! Nachdem heute der 5. Schwarm von
Hubis "Sommervögeln" durch war (Kranichroute Kommern-Koppenhagen) war der Pete schlachtreif...Uhrencheck: Fahrzeit netto 30 Minuten - reicht fürn Hometrail! Also flux dett Tribute-to-the-Malario-Jäckche übergeworfen um dem zu zeigen wo Brombeer
und Nessel auf frische Wade lauern... 4,8 Zoll sinn ja normalerweise 'ne Macht....




-ouw, großes Tier!- aber nix gegen die Sommerreifen vonne Forstverwaltung! Und auch noch fast alles bedrissene Rubinie -
beim alten Racing Ralph wärens 10 Durchstiche im laufenden Meter gewesen...*Knallgazz*, gepaart mit unbändige FROIDE mal
halbet Stündsken Auszeit zu haben Kuckse *FROIDE*:




...sogar noch gepaart mit den üblich verdächtigen Wadenbeisserchen! Da zahlen Flachlandbewohner Geld für!
(Alter Spruch der Villeaner Bergbewohner...) Erkenntnis des Tages: Da kannsse Hacken- unn Knallgazz geben wie de willst:




EINER hat immer mehr als du! Ach watt, egal - Hauptsache mal halbet Stündsken getan watt getan werden musste!
Raus nach draussen, Wadentattoos gibbet für lau abseits der Forstautobahnen, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2019)

WARNUNG: Selbst ein kurzfristiger Biketrip in Villeterrain kann Frohsinn in ungeahnten Mengen generieren -




-für weitere Informationen kontaktieren Sie bitte ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!


----------



## Pete04 (4. März 2019)

Nu, Signores, ich kann hier nur dezent Frust schieben... Die Meute enteilt gehn Dolomiten....







Da wird registriert datt Brohltal ruht....




Kuckst du Rostspur! Und mittels neuerstandenem Frustkauf entsteht dann auch Leben inne Bude...




Nadelpflege inne Ville tut Not! Richtig angewandt kann sogar de Kartüffel von profitieren...




SIE hatte keine Chance! Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (20. März 2019)

Por El Capitano dos Americanos, el maxima finstero Lampa sur el Torta! (finsterste Kerze auffe Torte, capiche?!)
Datt Nabelschnürchen künftige Politikers mit Gehirnmasse im KB-Bereich loslassen iss bedauerlich, Senor Trump -
hätt'ste nochma 9 Monate drangehangen! *Ursache:*




*Wirkung:*




Jawull, da rückt EL MARIACCI aus! Mit Wut inne Plautze! Mit Dampf im Kappes! Mit....




*Sporen* bewehrt! (Meine Augen machen blinkblink....) um dem Sauniggel Einhalt zu gebieten...Watt tun?




*Eigengeiselnahme!* Gescheitert - der Gaucho nutzt kein Twitter...also mal meine Kumpels in Tichuana anpeilen,
die sollen ihm mal Glyphosat inne nächste Tortilla packen datt die bisherige Haarfarbe noch gut aussah!
Wobei: wem soviel Latten im eigengeistigen Zaun fehlen kriegt datt Dingen in groß wahrscheinlich eh' nitt gebacken....

Genuch... - abreg' - hier Einwand: bei Nutzung von Sporen/Bike unbedingt mit dem heimischen Karkassenhersteller sprechen:




HIER hat's einer eindeutig übertrieben und die Zeche gezahlt! Wenn mers schonmal die Chance hat der Arbeit zu entfliehen:
einfach mal Dinge schleifen lassen....










...in dem Fall einfach mal mit TRAUMSCHLEIFCHEN im Hunsrück dem lebensbejahenden Grau NRWs den kalten Hinterreifen gezeigt!
Superidee! Wohlwollen zierte seine Seite...







Vor Sprengfallen wurd' löblich gewarnt! ...und Emmelshausen hat de Skisaison verlängert - ganz weit vorn!!!




Jaaaa! Jaaaaaa! Endlich prangert mal jemand die WAHREN Übeltäter an! Sofort Wald- und Wegeverbot -
iss doch Rheinland-Pfalz, da geht datt doch sicher! Kurzum, die Loipe war nur noch für Fachleute zu
erkennen, der ganze Schnee fott - shame on them! Ett waren schon ein paar Kilometerschen auffe Uhr,
der "Pferdelunge" (höhö) setzte zunemend der Rüssel zu (zu fettet Bötzken, zuviel Bersch am Hang etc.) -
JEDOCH: wer offenen Auges und mit mannisch Menschenverstand dämmelt erkennt Mutti Natur's 
Lösungen am Wegesrand sofort:




Dr. von Fichtes patentierte Rüsselerweiterungen! Mit Gefühl - stets IM Uhrzeigersinn! - eingedreht 
weitets die Nasenkanäle stattlich, datt austretende Harz stabilisiert ausserdem vortrefflichst
die Nasenwände und der Biker kriegt widder Oxygene....GEGEN den Uhrzeigersinn nadelts!!!




...bei so plastischen Wegesbeschreibungen "liest" die Nase förmlich mit...




Wunnebar! Dem Folgenden sei aber geraten: nitt vom Flow überkommen lassen:




In Bad Salzig iss Mutter Mosel kurz vorm Eintritt in den Tunnel - Verzögern kann feucht werden!
Bedankt für das Draussen, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. März 2019)

So, ganz schnell vor Uploadfilters nomma inne Kombüse gekramt...(schnell,schnell - gruschel,gruschel)




Für alle Bikecollegas und -compasienen die UR-Zelle auf Zelluloid!
Nachtrag: aus dem Dickmopps Hoss iss tatsächlich nowatt geworden -
 mit Jugendname Dan Blocker isser heute Add-Blocker und hält uns unsinnigen Mist vonne Screne!
Also quasi Boss-Hoss! Weiter so....


----------



## H-P (27. März 2019)

Das Pferd vom Hoss hat mir immer leid getan.

Und was ist mit dem Koch Hop Sing?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Das Pferd vom Hoss hat mir immer leid getan.
> 
> Und was ist mit dem Koch Hop Sing?



Dein Fahrrad tut mir auch immer leid ....


----------



## H-P (27. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dein Fahrrad tut mir auch immer leid ....



Wieso, meistens schütze ich es mit meinem Körper.


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2019)

***Villeticker***Gemengelage nach Hörrn Eberhard sein Ausraster***




Da hatter abber feine Arbeit verrichtet, der Hörr Eberhard bei sein Umzuch! Große Teile der gebündelten Nadelbäume
wachsen getzt horizontal, leider ohne Wurzelsupport! Entsprechend wird ordentlich geräumt um dem Borkenkäfer
kein Asyl zu bieten, somit löblich... Die Wildsäue (It's a Pig's Pig's Land!) machen datt watt mutt: wild rumsauen!
Le Resultat: win/win! Mit doch gerüttet Präzisionssinn shapen se langsam wurzelgruffelnd Richtung Wegesmitte,
übrig bleibt ein im Idealfall handtuchbreites Päddchen - und da wollen mers ja hin! Knallgazz!!!







FROIDE! Wohlgenuß! Spaßerei! Teilweise sogar Entwicklung von Staubfahne am Hinterschlappen....Abber, EINHALT!
Bitte nomma Pic 1 vom Trailgelage zur Wiedervorlage..... Iiiih, datt geht ja garnich! Wie immer nach winterlicher
Pause kommt datt teutonische Schienbein zwar vonne Form adrett abber vonne Farbe als Kalkschochen daher!
NoGo - wir bedienen uns hier mittelalterlicher Sepia und retten die Restbräune vom Vorjahr - and it goes like this:




So geht doch schon - Bräunungsgrad Richtung Monacco-Franze lässt die Kalkwade direkt 2+ auffe Vitalskala erstrahlen -
so geht Lebensfreude heute - Uploadfilter hat scheint's auch keiner gegriffen!
Neu in da woods:




Tümpels gekünzelt - quasi Wood-Art...statt lebensbejahendem braunen Laub auf einmal Vertiefungen von Menschenhand
in Region Weilerswist...Erklärung folscht pronto:




 Wir meinen: Superidee! Wir sind ja nur Gast im Wald, da soll dem Aborigine latürnich ordentlich Gelegenheit verschafft
werden dem Droppen zu fröhnen - und gerne auch künstlich! Das Projekt ist meines Wissens nach nicht groß publiziert
worden, von daher war die Überraschung um so schöner....Kurzer Check: 2 Erpel und 1 Frau Ente sind die neuen Frösche -
wenn demnächst im warmen Hang gebrütet wird hat's schomma Grundlage! Check den Ärpel, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (30. März 2019)

Nachschlach: Zwischengast bei "Thorsten Sträters Männerhaushalt" Tino Bollino:
"Zwischendurch geh' ich gern mal in den Wald und irritiere mit roten Punkten auf den Bäumen den Förster"....
Mal sacken lassen.... Neien, wir sinn ja DIMB, abber originell iss der trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (31. März 2019)

Sonnentach! Jedenfalls wenn man Wetterradar auf Rheinland-Pfalz erweitert hat... Spontan ging's nach
Hüttingen an der Kyll - malerisch eingerahmt von Metropolen wie Metterich und Mötsch braucht's eigentlich
professionelles Verfahren um drauf zu stoßen - der Verfasser wußte bis zum heutigen Morgen jedenfalls
noch nix vonne Existenz... P+R = Fehlanzeige, also mit Nischeninstinkt an den spartiakisch anmutenden
Solitärbahnsteig eingeparkt - nächste Politesse wahrscheinlich in Bitburg ab Montag 8 Uhr auffe Lauer....
Der Appendix "an der Kyll" zeugt von Wassernähe; die hat's ordentlich....Hüttinger Wehr (EU-Projekt...)







Kaskaden auch mitten im Dorf - ich würd' glatt Bad Hüttingen votieren!
Beim Casting von so sensiblem Neugebiet wurd' latürnich ein starkes Team gestellt - keine Heulsusen!




Hände am Lenker ohne Gegenverkehr - klassisch überbewertet! Im Fortverlauf spielte der Nachwuchs
mit der Gangschaltung auf Taktik.....







Wenn se soweit sind: unbedingt dranbleiben! Da braucht die Jugend den heißen Atem vonne Erziehers
um parad zu kommen inne harten Welt heute; wer da abreissen lässt bestimmt kein Taschengeld mehr!
Also reinkeulen bis sich datt schwächere System verhaspelt und taktische Fehler begeht....
ein unkommentiertes Pic danach ausse Boxengasse:




(Puls vom Verfolger: ungefähr 149 x 4! Isch sach nix....) Gegend: Watt Kleinod - überall, vom
Pfarrhaus bis zum Bahnhof wird wacker mit heimischen Buntsandstein geformt, sehr malerisch
und klimaneutral bis der Arzt kommt...




Enn Krachertje: Bahnhof Speicher...




Überall woanders dürfte sich datt Burg nennen! Hier hat's nur zum Bahnhof in Abseitslage gereicht -
Burg iss abber irgendwie doch weil die Bewohner dem Ticketzieher der DB den Zehnten entziehen...
(Eine treffliche Gegenlichtaufnahme, ich weiss - aber datt Göhr war schon widder fott.....)
Am Wegesrand: Fischerkate mit angebauter Schutzhütte:




...iss der Alkohol ein Dingen! Höhö! Aber wers schon enn Bekennerschreiben auffe Hausfront zaubert
- dem kann mers doch nitt bös' sein.....




Region unbedingt mal "speichern" - so autofreie Resourcen schwinden! Out for a Kyll, der Pete!

P.S.: bei so 'ner Tour kammers auch mal den Faden verlieren, endete schließlich in Kordel! Einige Eifelsteig-Applikationen wurden dankend eingebaut, war ja keiner da....


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2019)

Wie kommt man als abfahrtsorientierter Trailliebhaber drauf auf dem Kyll-Radweg von Hüttingen nach Kordel zu rollen??? Is mir unbegreiflich.  Ok, die Gegend rund um Kordel ist links und rechts an den Hängen der Burg Ramstein und mit der Genoveva-Höhle sogar für Höhlenbefahrer recht interessant, aber den Kyll-Radweg habe ich euch jetzt nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> für Höhlenbefahrer



wo wo wo wo wo wo ?


----------



## H-P (1. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> wo wo wo wo wo wo ?



Da schlägt der Köter direkt an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2019)

Ja sorry ... aber evolutionstechnisch ist der Eifler halt noch näher dran ... am Neandertaler


----------



## jmr-biking (1. April 2019)

Guckst du hier! Stichwort: Butzerbachtal


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. April 2019)

Is gebucht, stay tuned


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wie kommt man als abfahrtsorientierter Trailliebhaber drauf auf dem Kyll-Radweg von Hüttingen nach Kordel zu rollen??? Is mir unbegreiflich.  Ok, die Gegend rund um Kordel ist links und rechts an den Hängen der Burg Ramstein und mit der Genoveva-Höhle sogar für Höhlenbefahrer recht interessant, aber den Kyll-Radweg habe ich euch jetzt nicht zugetraut.


ER nannte es "Damenwahl".... Sehr sensibles Thema, gerüchteweise kam sogar bei der Rückführung DB zum Einsatz!


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2019)

Wie sachte Techniknerd Isa vonne BC-Fraction: "4-Kolben-Bremse krisse kaum schleiffrei montiert!" Checked, Isa, checked....
TM mussten her um zu De-Braken; kurzerhand wurd die durch Beringung verpflichtete Dame des Hauses inne selbige genommen -
Zielfokus klar: Ahr! Nach Stresswochen erssma Käffchen am Steinerberghaus - lecka, unn watt Aussicht! unn dann innet Entree....








So Preziosen macht mers ja nitt alleine... Als die "Jugendabteilung" von ca. 98% TM-Anteil hörte
war B-Hörnchen direkt im Thema...Die Gemengelage: geschmeidig bis schmierisch...
Auf den nördlichen Fleckchen lagen noch Schneereste von der Vornacht, Sitsch und Glitsch
waren Wegbegleiter...*FROIDE* auch, gab's doch Intermezzi wie - nothing else MATTERs - datt HORN!




Da wird mers auf so ner DH-Sänfte zum Freudenbubi! Daher direkt 3x ge"hornt", der macht technisch halt Spaß!
Rahmengewicht zu dem Zeitpunkt: gefühlte +2 kg braune Prappe - watt soll's, die Mitfahrzentrale hat ja nur
berschnapp jebucht! So kriegt datt Sprichwort von "einen anne Backe haben" aber auch direkt Coleur:




Welches Pedalbeinchen war wohl "vorne"?! Klaro - datt rechts vom Hingersch! Lohn der tallastigen Hatz:




(Die dargestellte Pison hat nachweislich seit Jeburt keene Sommersprotten! Anm.d.Verf.)
Die Jugendabteilung freut sich durche Decke! Nu ja, die Kombi aus Speed, Floh unn Schlamm
iss ja für die Lütten wie Thestosteron! Hier nomma bildlich verbrieft:




Recht hattse!!! Ride down, der Pete - wo fiese Ellis Pänz verdreschen, die uns'ren flowig abwärts preschen...

Hömma, nochwatt zum Nachdenken: Dieser Tage hat sich mein Kindergarten-, Grundschul- und Realschulfreund suizidiert -
weil er mit seinem Einzelhandelslädchen nimmer gegen Amazon und Konsorten gegenhalten konnte....
Ett kann doch nich sein datt man sich ohne Scham 'nen Kaffeeautomaten stundenlang erklären lässt 
und hoppelt dann in die Bucht! Datt eine Produkt ausse Bucht - ich sach mal: Chinaböller contra Lupine - spielt
sich ja komplett inne Netzwelt ab, da sollen die Hersteller sich positionieren - aber für so'n Schlauch oder die Kette
Tacken mehr hinzulegen tut uns doch nitt wirklich weh' wenn's dafür den Einzelhandel vor Ort erhält!
Immer ma an MORGEN denken wenn mers uns mit unseren E-Rollatoren den Akku leerfahren zum nächsten
Supermarkt auf der fernen grünen Wiese..... Bedankt!


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Italienischer Edelschrott !


Einspruch! Gelati maximale! Die Italienerin arbeitet (zugegeben: nitt zum Mindestlohn!) bellissima!
Ett lag ein leichtes Or d'euvre beim Einbremsen inne Luft, datt mag aber einem Pfannengericht des Jockeys 
zur Mittagszeit geschuldet sein... DANN GEH' DOCH ZU NETTO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wie sachte Techniknerd Isa vonne BC-Fraction: "4-Kolben-Bremse krisse kaum schleiffrei montiert!"



Das mag vielleicht für italienischen Edelschrott stimmen .. nicht aber für Shimpanso Qualitätsfrickelei 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Hömma, nochwatt zum Nachdenken: Dieser Tage hat sich mein Kindergarten-, Grundschul- und Realschulfreund suizidiert -
> weil er mit seinem Einzelhandelslädchen nimmer gegen Amazon und Konsorten gegenhalten konnte....
> Ett kann doch nich sein datt man sich ohne Scham 'nen Kaffeeautomaten stundenlang erklären lässt
> und hoppelt dann in die Bucht! Datt eine Produkt ausse Bucht - ich sach mal: Chinaböller contra Lupine - spielt
> ...



Oha..er möge ein anständig Höckerchen bei dem da oben kriegen, er wird sicher Verständnis haben. Wenn einer dann DER
Leida Leida ... heute ist das Motto "Geiz mach Geil" ... eeeh "Geiz ist Geil" weit verbreitet. Da passieren Sachen wie du schreibts im Akkord.
Ich bin auch gerne bereit dem EInzelhandel ne Markfuffzig druff zu legen, so haben an der Hubertchen Hütte z.B. ausschliesslich Handwerker aus 10km Umkreis Hand angelegt ( ok bis auf den E Menschen der kam aussem Fürjebirsch )
Der Eifler bleibt ja eh grundsätzlich lieber unter seines gleichen, man munkelt ja er häte Blutgruppe i 
Aber ich bin bei dir ...sowas von. Iss Frow doch auch im Einzelhandelhandwerk und kennt die ehrenamtliche Beratungstätigkeit.
Fies ! sowas von Fies ! Wer sich im Netz berät soll auch im Netz kaufen .... aber den Fachmann zu quälen gilt nich !
Es lebe der Konsum ......


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2019)

Bei mir hält sich das so in der Waage. Ich bin meinem Bike-Händler schon viele Jahre lang treu und hab schon so einige Bikes bei ihm erworben. Er weiß aber auch, dass ich gerne selbst bastel, mich im Internet informiere und auch dort kaufe. Das ist aber kein Problem für ihn. Ich bringe ihm aber immer wieder neue Kunden, die sich dann meist bei ihm wohl fühlen. Das weiß er zu schätzen und deshalb bekomme ich auch vieles zu einem guten Kurs bei ihm. Ist wie immer ein Geben und Nehmen. 
Ohne den Einzelhändler jetzt zu kennen, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, dass nicht alleine der Internethandel schuld an seinem Suizid ist. Ich denke, dass da noch viele andere Dinge für sein handeln ausschlaggebend waren. Man kann nicht in einen Menschen hinein schauen. Tragisch ist es trotzdem...


----------



## sibu (15. April 2019)

Warum ist der Fahrradhändler so teuer und warum er keine Probleme hat, wenn man sich (einige) Teile im Internet bestellt:




Für die kleinen Händler wird es immer schwieriger. Hier haben in den letzten fünf Jahren zwei von vier Händlern zugemacht. Im Nachbardorf ist es eine Frage der Zeit, bis der einzige Händler dort ohne Nachfolger in den Ruhestand geht. Wenn man das sieht, kann das schon aufs Gemüt schlagen.


----------



## Pete04 (15. April 2019)

Bedankt - ja, so sieht's aus! Haben wir bei unserem Firmenneubau auch so gemacht, wurd uns redlich gedankt!
Natürlich - je spezieller der Geschmack und die Technik ausfallen desto abber sowatt von dünner wird die
Infrastruktur - und da sagt der Kopf: geht wohl mit bisken Vielfalt nur im Netz....
Mexikanersombrero nebst Blink-Blink-Sporen kann Kleinstadt mit 45.ooo Pupils halt nitt!


----------



## jmr-biking (15. April 2019)

Der Herr da oben im Video hat mit allem was er sagt recht. Denn ich tatsächlich so. Solche Gespräche führe ich regelmäßig bei meinem befreundeten Bike-Händler. Es sagt auch nichts anderes. Aber machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Jeder von uns bekommt mehr oder weniger viele Pakete von dem großen bösen weltweit agierenden Online-Shops, weils einfach günstiger und bequemer ist. Das liegt in der Natur der Menschen.  
[Wie wäre es mit einer Petition gegen die Onlineversandhandel? Der grüne Anton H. unterstützt das bestimmt. Was da CO2 eingespart werden könnte... (Sarkasmus OFF)]


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2019)

Jung, Jung, Jung! Der Hörr aus Kümmersch zimmert Touren raus datt ett Pracht iss - hier drücken die Kosten!
Bei dem ganzen Lieferando-Jedrisse muss sich doch watt abgreifen lassen à-la-Start-Up-Unternehmen!
Am Besten da wo's niemand vermutet - mitten inne Eifel auffem Weiher rechnet ja keiner damit den "Zehnten" zu zechen...
Voila: Kaperschiff in Dahlem installiert:










De "Duiwel van Dahlem" wird zukünftig den Matrazenschwimmern unn Schnorchlern im Blausee den Zehnten ausse Badebuxe pressen -
ob's nutzt?! - Mer bleiben dran! Ride on, öffnet neue Taschen, der Pete!

PS: 3 Jahre inne Werft, dann im Huppla-Hupp Ostersonntags gefinished (die Segel waren morgens noch verschlafener Sonnenschirm!) -
datt Projekt braucht noch Luft nach oben - da aber Matrazenpaddler kein Kapitänspatent besitzen dürfte der Innovationspreis wohl
durche Decke gehn!

PS.PS: Der Kaperfahrer wurde ohne Blaupause erstellt - vom Ruder bis zum Regenschirm alles Optokoppler...
Den Damen des Hauses wurde schonungslos die Blauäugischkeit des Projekts erklärt - falls Kahn kommentarlos sinkt
Ufer und Eifel ohne spürbare Reaktion verlassen und nitt die Pein des Schöpfers zu mehren...
In der gezeigten Version läuft der Zossen rückwärts 2/3 schneller als vorwärts, ich google getz ma' Strategiepapiere von Sonnenschirme...


----------



## jmr-biking (22. April 2019)

Die Gorch Fock liegt jetzt auch schon seit über 3 Jahren trocken im Dock. Bei dem Dilemma hilft nur noch ne Buddel voll Rum. Als Start-Up-Kapitän muss du aber deine weibliche Mannschaft besser im Griff haben, sonst gibt`s noch ne Meuterei auf der Snickers, äh Bounty. 
Dann gibt`s nur noch eins: FLUUTEN!


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2019)

Röchelstimme / Straße von Gibraltar, komplette britische Zerstörerflotte am Hintern: "Batterie läuft, die Lenzpumpen arbeiten wieder!"


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2019)

Ostern marsch! Grad jetz iss doch beste Zeit für Draussen - die Jungbuchen hauen grün raus als gäb's kein Morgen mehr;
gestern noch 300 Meter Sicht im Wald zählen in Sachen Orientierung fortan die im Winter jesammelten Erkenntnisse....
Also direkt mal die Ville diametral durchquert, Waypoint 1: Waldbiergarten Einhorn - nitt für Trinkertum unn Wollust, Lesender,
aber irgendwo schreien Outdooractive unn Co ja immer nach Waypoint.
Dem Wirtsvolk sei mannig Ideenreichtum unterstellt, halten tiptop Look-Schlösser für ummesüns Leihgabe bereit
für den spontanen Ankünftler, darauf mal direkt drei Haken hinter die Kochlöffel - tolle Idee!
Jetzt war die Ville ja schomma gequert, keine Ausfälle wegen Krokodile, Dünnpfiff und (Jugendabteilung!): "Kein Netz!"
Die Fastenzeit noch im Nacken - darf mers ungestraft Apfelschorle trinken?! - geht ett ab durch die Hecke....




Lasse rausbölln! Wie Jungvieh nach Winterstall! Bietet aber auch ordentlich Perspektiven, datt scheinbare Ödland Ville:




Hier musste links und rechts ordentlich Cut her, irgendjemand hatte wohl "vollkündet": Ostermontach ab inne Woodz!
Die Hauptwege bewandert als hätte die DB auf Ersatzverkehr umgeschaltet...gut datt mers Pättchen kennen...
Olympische Sportarten der Antike:




Quappen Schnappen! Nö, bitte tiefenenspannt, Direktfreilassung iss Pflicht! Der Leser erkennt aber schon:
Mountainbiken iss vielseitiger Sport - ett gibt Compagneros die dämmeln jahrelang Forstautobahn und meinen
se wären Vertreter der Zunft; nu ja! Der Schlüpfling unsererseits wird auf Abfahrt getrimmt und nimmt da
schomma Fahrt auf, teils auch gegen die Erwartungshaltung vonne Großen...Gegenrezept:
Gimme Eight! Unter scheinheiligerer Wegesführung die Jungbrut gen Minigolfplatz Swister Hang entführt...
Schläger- und Ballausgabe noch alles paletti Watt jetz folgt iss PRIMETIME!
Auf der Leimrute noch alles roger, roger - abber ett kommt watt kommen muss: die Zwergenzipfelmütze an Loch 8...




Wenn der Häuptling mit EINEM lässigen Schlag (2x...) einnetzt iss Ruhe auffem Affenfelsen,
da hat die Pavianpopofarbe keine Macht mehr! Besinnt euch auf datt watt ihr könnt, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die Hauptwege bewandert als hätte die DB auf Ersatzverkehr umgeschaltet


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2019)

Kurzer Zwischenstopp - leider beruflich - Diretissima Winterberg:
Schnee kaum wech, da preschen die jungen Mustangs auffe Weide!




Wer jedoch meint die seien vom Affen jebissen...findet im Artworks auffe Houseseite
vom Lieblingstshirtlieferanten WiBe Affenstarke Antwort:




Ordnungsamt hatte Bude gerade versiegelt - vermutlich wegen affenscharfer Preise?! Höhö -
Jedoch - Vogel ansatzlos abgeschossen von einem kleinen, aber feinen Kreis Nähe Bonn:




Game of Thrones! Martial-Hardcore-Material für den Einsatz in Methan-Freilass-Gebieten!
Sind abber auch in WiBe kleben geblieben - sie wollten nur spielen!
Ach watt, egal - wir gönnen den Compagneros einen wilden Ritt im Bikepark
und kokettieren mit dem authentischen Gerät, datt iss ma Hans-Dampf!
Stay ridefreudig, der Pete!

P.S.: Dear Defenders, beim nächsten Autobahneinsatz keine Schutzkartonage beim Zurrband verwenden,
wirkt halb-hard-zig! Einfach die Leine pur auffen Rahmen, da weiss der Betrachter: Datt wird'n Ausritt!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2019)

Haste den Robinator nich in Winterberg fliegen sehen ? Der haust da zur Zeit mit seinem Filius. Die beiden tragen da mit ihren Protektoren Tonnenweise das Erdreich vom Trail ab


----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2019)

Seine Sogwolke hätte mir eigentlich auffallen müssen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. April 2019)

Oder die karrierte Malöjah


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2019)

An Tagen wie diesen... (unn datt noch vorm Revierdörbi!!!) - kannste auch sowatt besinnlich kucken:
Feinster britischer Humor!




...zur Kuchenzeit frisch auffen Tisch...

-A deeper Shade of Soul!-....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (27. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Haste den Robinator nich in Winterberg fliegen sehen ? Der haust da zur Zeit mit seinem Filius. Die beiden tragen da mit ihren Protektoren Tonnenweise das Erdreich vom Trail ab



Wir haben aber wegen Wetter am Donnerstag früh die Segel gestreckt und sind gen Heimat gereist.



Pete04 schrieb:


> Seine Sogwolke hätte mir eigentlich auffallen müssen!


Aber nur weil der Filius auf seinem neuen 24 Zoll Federfahrrad so Gas gibt, dass das schreien "Langsamer" durch diesen nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird und ich hinterherhetzen muss.


schraeg schrieb:


> Oder die karrierte Malöjah



Erst wollen die Höschen über Jahre nicht kaputt gehen, jetzt sind sie mittlerweile ein Erkennungsmerkmal. Und die Zeit zeigt es: Kommt Zeit, kommt Mode zurück. Frei nach dem Motto: Von Oldschool über Retro zu Modern.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. April 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Erst wollen die Höschen über Jahre nicht kaputt gehen, jetzt sind sie mittlerweile ein Erkennungsmerkmal. Und die Zeit zeigt es: Kommt Zeit, kommt Mode zurück. Frei nach dem Motto: Von Oldschool über Retro zu Modern.



Hast recht !  Einen hässlichen Vogel entstellt so schnell auch nichts mehr ....


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2019)

Weg vonne englischen Sahneschnitten - für zukünftig Biken wird immer mal quergelustert....
Brexit...kann kein Mensch mehr hören, politisches Disaster aller Coleur...wir werfen den Flux-Kompensator an und entdecken:
Brexbachtalschlucht! Da simmer doch dabei - keine Politik, nur Natur pur...hingescoutet! Namensgeber, kuckst Du:










Der sehende Querlandeinfahrer erkennt: Bild 2 iss kein weißer Hase mit überfahrenen Ohren, auch Bild 3 iss eher Bahndamm
als dem Biker zugetanes Supportgut (aka Bikewash) am Wegesrand... Die Brextalbahn hatte weniger Glück als die Schwester im Kasbachtal; ein Interessenverein kümmert(e) sich da "Fridays for Future" reinzubringen....Rein in ein Plagiat - nur ein solches
kann's sein - vom berühmten "Iisebahntrail"




Mit Google auffem Trail auch mal spannend: MH 1935 ~ Maxhütte in der Oberpfalz, benannt nach dem bayrischen Staatscheffe;
vertreten waren aber auch Krupp und Thyssen mit Produktionsjahren von 1927 bis 1932, die eine oder andere Schwelle noch
mit Option auf parallel verlegtes Schmalspurgleis... Auch schöner Trail der anderen Art:







Tunnelportal 2 scheinbar für menschelnde Notdurft arrangiert - Dixie reloaded!




Abteilung: Jugend forsch! - Wenne Mautstation siehst: Ducken unn dursch!
Den Vogt vonne Grenzau wird ett nitt jucken, allein watt zählt iss Prophylaxe!
Mission accomplished, Trailpics gibbet mit Recht keine weil ett Brauch iss
datt inne Folgewochen mit benoppten Pics zu komplettieren...
Stay tuned, den Rüssel raus in Neues, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2019)

Einz A der Pete, immer die Nase in neue Furchen stecken 

Det Forums Barden Terzett is ja mittlerweile auch zum Quartett avanciert. Dat Jahr nimmt fahrt uff


----------



## jmr-biking (29. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Det Forums Barden Terzett is ja mittlerweile auch zum Quartett avanciert.


Wo, wo, wo !?!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wo, wo, wo !?!?



Da->
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vor-der-haustuer-losfahrer.138274/page-25


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Einz A der Pete, immer die Nase in neue Furchen stecken


...unn sei sicher, ett iss nur quardriertes Quadrazippel watt hier kundgetan wird - Schulterschluss iss Währung, Baby!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (30. April 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Tunnelportal 2 scheinbar für menschelnde Notdurft arrangiert - Dixie reloaded!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2019)

Bin ja für meine Toleranz wirklich bekannt - aber der Wildkatzenverbiss am Urftsee geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr!





Mal davon abgesehn datt mers se nie gesehen hat - mit ihren poussierlich platten Schwänzchen!
Unn wenn nitt nur den Nachtisch wegknabbern - die Wasserseite iss auch vegan!!!
Im Gegensatz zu Venedig dreht Capitano Schettino hier seine Runden elektrisch...löblich!




Eifel kann Postkarte selbst bei Rään! Bleibt draussen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2019)

Ja Herr Bieber is mittlerweile allgegenwärtig im Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2019)

Oweia! BikeBravo hat den FamilischLieblings-SchweizItaliener zum Frass vorgeworfen!
Beim Casting Cortina d'Ampezzo vs St. Moritz kommt latürnich die Bernina-Variante, garniert mit Bahntrails, auffet Tableau....



























Resultat: 100% Glück! Wir zeigen hier mal 2 symbolträchtige, generationsübergreifende Gesichtszustände:







Gemerkt?! Rechts iss "Ahrglück" - da iss immer spradeligger! Der ganze Clan wurd durchgetrieben - mit Pannen!




Logisch - drunter gemmers nitt raus! Mit Opfer!




*[email protected]*: Stark sein! Soweit muss die Physis vom Küken anne Sollbruchstelle - 
sonst quatschen die dich auch noch den Abend zu! (Odder NewSchool: W-Lanen...)
Fakt: Die Region hat - in Verbindung mit bella Livigno directamente benachbart - mehr als Besuch verdient...
Deshalb tun mers Euch ja kund, die Bernina-Bahn macht keine halben Sachen und hat ganze Waggons
zum hängenden Bikebasar umfunktioniert...
Befürchtung: HYPE! Die Schönheit vom Ganzen liegt im "Für-sich-Erleben" - also kein BikeparkRoadtrain zutale
sondern in kleiner Gruppo immer mal Sightseeing betreiben...bisher konnt man mit jedem Bikecollega noch schnacken,
hoffentlich pulverisiert so'n Aufhänger nicht den Charm den das Stück Alpen definitivo verdient hat...
Ride on, mit Respect für Landschaft und Kids (i.d. Reihenfolge...), der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Mai 2019)

DeEskalation: Liebe junge BikeElterns, ett sei gesagt: Engagement lohnt sich!




















Alle 3 Ladies wurden über Willingen und Winterberg sportinfiziert und nahmen auffem Podium platz -
da bisse doch stolz wie Hulle drüber!







Bis auf den Verfasser unn ett Gast-Yak im Hintergrund: alles Treppchen, die Ladies!
Guide on, der Pete - ohne Rauswurf innet Draussen kriegt die Jugend kein Pack-An! (Last Pic Filthies...)


----------



## ManiacMille (10. Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch an die Mädels und auch an die stolzen „Alten“


----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2019)

Muschi hat mich "BikeOpa" genannt - nix warf mich mehr zurück!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Muschi hat mich "BikeOpa" genannt



Liegt wohl am Gemüse im Gesicht....das lässt reifer wirken ...wollt ich auch immer mal haben weil mein Bikekumpane @Robinator auch immer wie ein Hipster durch Gemüse walkt .... aber was will Mann machen, auf Beton wächst leider kein Grass


----------



## Pete04 (11. Mai 2019)

Gemüse ausse Region wird klassisch unterschätzt! Ich hätt da noch 'nen Klebebart á la Meschikano - für dich latürnich
für lau, allein die Geste zählt!
Bernina-Pass? Da war doch was!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Mai 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Gemüse ausse Region wird klassisch unterschätzt! Ich hätt da noch 'nen Klebebart á la Meschikano - für dich latürnich
> für lau, allein die Geste zählt!
> Bernina-Pass? Da war doch was!



Immer wieder Weltklasse    #ichschmeissmichwech


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2019)

Sonntach per pedes aka "De Kümmersch Papers" - so man nitt mit Pfeil im Kopp enden wollte (Plagiat!)
wollte der Köterboss klare Bildbotschaften: Enn Weiser für de Wege, motivierend Blöömscher und gerüttet Landschaft
mussten her, wollt mers nitt im Archiv der Hundemeute enden....
Wohlan; keine Aussicht auf Erfolg, den Dachboden vorm Hubäät vor Augen.......raus!!!

Einstieg: datt geheimnisumwitterte "Utah der Lieser" - im Volksmund despektierlich auf Üdersdorf reduziert...
Rockgarden rockt:




Fette Trickkiste oberhalb - abber schlafende Köters wollten mers nitt wecken....
Ein episches Trifolium aus Lieserpäddchen, Weiser und Floralem...










Pace, Roadinstructor unn Florales - Haken dran! Für datt hier, Knallerpic...




Da willste doch im Löwenzahn grasen!Mal wieder verdrängt wie emsig Quellen quillen am Pfadesrand,
Aufstieg immer gegen de Strömung... Jedoch, wo Licht iss iss auch Schatten, in dem Fall der finstersten Sorte!
Wie @schraeg aka Chapter EU schon angemerkt iss Muttatag - da trägt mers nitt nur den Rucksack sondern -
bei besonderem Imponiergehabe (Code: balzender Birkhahn....) auch de Gute über de Wiesen...kurz hinterm
Eckfelder Trockenmaar - den Bikern verbunden durch Urfeldpäärdche - zeigt sich:
De Aborigines unter de Liesertalbewohnern haben sich gegen Fleurop unn de Gärtnerzunft radikalisiert! *AM MUTTATACH!




da platz icke! *Garantiert vom Geiz des FrühschoppenFamilienFürsten diktiert wird hier der Blumenbote - Hermes du Fleurop -
bis dahin noch wohlgelaunt und floral versehrt starken Selbstzweifeln ausgesetzt; unn wer so fett rumschildert gibt einem
vermeintlich noch hinter de Brücke einen auf die (Tulpen)zwiebel!
Fremdschämend, aber immer noch der Sache treu, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> den Dachboden vorm Hubäät



Isch abe garr keinen Dachböödn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Mai 2019)

Datt steigert den Druck auffen Verfasser um den Vischelfaktor 2,5! 
Durch Sturmschäden am Nadelwald ist der Bunker Scheuereck/Hülloch fast freigelegt; schaut eindrucksvoll aus....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2019)

Pete ... kumma ... das hat stil !
Nit sone Kastewachen ...da springt dir die Kundschaft auch nicht in den Nacken


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2019)

Nutzt die Love&Peace-Bewegung seit Jahren bewährt als Camper!


----------



## sibu (19. Mai 2019)

Deswegen heißt es wohl: "Rest in Peace!"


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Pete ... kumma ... das hat stil !
> Nit sone Kastewachen ...da springt dir die Kundschaft auch nicht in den Nacken
> Anhang anzeigen 864073


Vorschlag Arbeitstitel: Sie waren "alt" und "hatten" das Geld! Trend geht ja eher gen Alkoven...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2019)

Vor dem Biken - nach dem Essen - Rhabarberkäppche nitt vergessen!




Dabei sogar noch lokales Produkt! Die Große kämpft in Winterberg um Podiumsplätze;
mit Sturz trotzdem Platz 6 im Seedingrun - mir sagen: Chapeau! und sind gespannt auf domani....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2019)

Halte ausschau nach dem Kötertrikot .... dann wirst du ihn finden den Robinator und seinen Filius in Winterberg


----------



## Pete04 (1. Juni 2019)

One for the Hubi! @schraeg - mir sind ja bekanntlich sehr involviert den Nachwuchs in aller Breite auf Reifen zu stellen -
aber datt iss "Topper Harley"!





...mit Nachtisch!






Ride on - und besorgt mir die Marke von DEM Nachläufer, vielleicht kommt ja noch watt!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juni 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Vor dem Biken - nach dem Essen - Rhabarberkäppche nitt vergessen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde sie anfeuern morgen.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Juni 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Halte ausschau nach dem Kötertrikot .... dann wirst du ihn finden den Robinator und seinen Filius in Winterberg


Und das Trikot ist sowohl in Größe L wie auch in 116 ein echter Hingucker.
Egal ob 
Heul nicht,fahr!
Oder 
Net Schwade, trödde! 
Kommt hier sehr gut an. 
Ein Hoch an den Designer. 
Auch der Treff Dreckiger Köter Kommern brachte den Sprecher beim Aufrufen des Filius im Rahmen der Siegerehrung im Wild Child Enduro Rennen zum lachen.


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2019)

Alva Platz 4., knapp vorbei - hat den anfeuernden Robin abber vernommen - ein Hoch wer solche Froinde hat!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2019)

Soderle, den Knopf mal umgestellt auf Entschleunigung! Auf den Spuren von JMR mal auf Rappenbetrieb umgestellt,
mal schauen watt datt neue Kaninchen aussem Hut aka Eifelspuren und -schleifkens so ermöglicht. An vielen Orten
iss mers ja mit Karacho durchet Tal gebrezelt und liess dabei manches hüben wie drüben unbeachtet.
Auf den Schirm: Eifelschleife Fuchshöhle - Noch Nr.2 (Umfangreiche Umschilderung im Gange...)

https://www.outdooractive.com/de/ro...in-og-marmagen-noch-wanderweg-nr.-2-/4770918/

Von den Schauern andererorts Samstags verschont pfiff bei Bahrhaus ein Windsken datt ett dir die Pupillen nach rückwärts verdrehte;
alles wunderschön, Mtb aber nur für umme Höhle empfehlenswert.....
******************
KLIMASCHUTZ - iss definitv wichtig! Sonntach daher mal 2 kleine (eh' stattfindende, da Fährbetrieb) Rheinkreuzfahrten inne Äugelsche
gepackt - quasi Urban-nahes Trailscouting...von Wesseling aus auffem Leinpfad Directione Rheinbogen Köln-Weiß angedemmelt...

...jedoch!




...beim Queren vom Raffinerieviertel im Freihandmodus flutschte plötzlich der rechte Fuß innet "Off"! Nach 500 Metern 
"ScrewScouting" galt die Mother-off-all-Screws als MIA - Missing-in-Action... Abber so'n reicher Heuschreckenbetrieb
wie die Lyndon-Basell hat ja immer Beifang; nach 200 Metern "Pre-Scouting" im Straßengraben war Ersatz gefunden!
Der Verfasser nahm's gelassen und stellte fortan datt linke Fußgelenk auf "Invertieren" mit Zug zum Rahmen...
Die Fähre in Weiß wartete - nu zack-zack!

http://www.faehre-koelnkrokodil.de/

Nu - der Fährname "Krokolino" hätte Bedacht erregen können - mit ordentlich Bikers auffem Achterdeck konnt mers den Fischen
inne glasige Augen kucken - nie war ich dem Rhein so nah! Watt trieb uns um? Die Spange zwischen Wesseling und der Groov
ist rechtsseitig No-Mans-Land, also ma rein innet Gemüse! Ergebnis? Haut mich glatt ausse Pedale!




Max Pain! Wer Synapsen und Schmerzanalystik mal auf Vordermann braucht findet auf der Gegenseite der Wesselinger Chemieküche
Wohlgefallen³... Dett Springkraut iss die eine Sache, abber bis zu mannshoch Brennnessel sucht im Umfeld ihresgleichen!
Kilometerweit traktiert die Nessel den Biker datt ett Pracht iss - Tourentipp: zum Mitbiker gehörig Distanz aufbauen damit die
gehörten Schreie defnitiv die eigenen sind - so wird "Eigenerfahrung" draus!

Ritorno mit dem zweiten Kreuzfahrtunternehmen im Großraum Köln...

https://www.stadtwerke-niederkassel.de/magazin/magazin.php?menuid=21&topmenu=21

Für sowatt...




Iss nitt alles Chemie am Rhein - muttu ma Fahne für hochhalten! Ride on, in Pedalenfragen durchaus ma locker lassen, der Pete!
************************
Nachschlach: EifelBahnSteig Etappe 7: Wider Erwarten Menschenleer! Von Blankenheim-Wald inne Prärie geschlagen für sowatt:




Monat später willste datt nimmer haben, da iss hier "Lago di Mücko"! Feinet Trailstöffken abseits vom Hungerst -
ansonsten brilliert Forstautobahn...aber fussig will mers da nitt meckern, menschenentleert auch datt Klasse...
Raus datt Füssken, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (10. Juni 2019)

Nachschlag vom Nachtrag: 2 Hirsche, eine Hirschkuh und 'ne Ricke mit Kitz - allesamt unaufgeschreckt;
da tobt datt DIMB-Herz anne Decke! Füssisch iss mehr als müssisch!


----------



## Pete04 (15. Juni 2019)

Unkommentiert und unbekümmert posten mers mal wie Pflaumen aussehen können:








Mit Stolz, Demut und Hochachtung verfolgt die kleine, aber feine Entourage wie sich zwei Gründungsmitglieder
von Duisburg zur Nordsee durchschlagen, 300 Kilometer am Stück, und am Ende noch 'ne fischlastige Aussprache!
Wir meinen:
Nitt lang schnacken, Kopp inn'n Nacken! Dem Yogi und Doc Schoof Bombenzieleinlauf in Bensersiel garantiert!
Mögen se in Scampi baden!!!


----------



## Deleted 454644 (17. Juni 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mit Stolz, Demut und Hochachtung verfolgt die kleine, aber feine Entourage wie sich zwei Gründungsmitglieder
> von Duisburg zur Nordsee durchschlagen, 300 Kilometer am Stück, und am Ende noch 'ne fischlastige Aussprache!
> Wir meinen:
> Nitt lang schnacken, Kopp inn'n Nacken! Dem Yogi und Doc Schoof Bombenzieleinlauf in Bensersiel garantiert!
> Mögen se in Scampi baden!!!



Hey Pete,
Du bekommst aber auch alles mit. 
Schoof und ich sind nach 306km  locker angekommen. Feiner Tag, der noch schöner gewesen wäre wenn es nicht geregnet hätte und ich nicht einen Plattfuß gehabt hätte. Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, Du vielleicht als Begleitung mit E-Bike? ;-)

Gruß
Jürgen

PS: In zwei Wochen sind Schoof und ich schon wieder unterwegs.... von Schaffhausen inne schönen Schweiz nach Rotterdam in die flachen Niederlande und von dort weiter Richtung Voreifel.


----------



## Pete04 (18. Juni 2019)

Jedweder Ausriss vom Team Yogi/David und Doc Schoof/Andreas wurde akribisch kommentiert - gibbet 
den Ring eraff auch Datenmaterial?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454644 (19. Juni 2019)

Wer ist David??? Du meinst doch nicht den, den ich immer neben mir gehen habe? Denn der heißt Manfred.


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juni 2019)

Einer aus dem "belgischen DREIsel" in Norddeutschland!


----------



## Pete04 (23. Juni 2019)

Nach einem samstäglichen Footwalk in Letzebursch - Tintesmühle Directione Europadenkmal und ritorno - musste mers mal wieder
akzeptieren: teutonisch und luxemburgisch sinn zwei paar Schuh...Im gegen den Uhrzeiger pedeslieren war die deutsche Seite der
Our 98 gefühlte Prozent Forstautobahn; schöne Aussichten satt abber "füssisch anspruchslos"...So, tja.
Die Gegenseite vom Grenzflüssken: Geilomat! Bis zu Nahtoderfahrung alles drin, handtuchbreit unn mannisch fordernd
zappelte der Trail ein Feuerwerk ab ohne Grenzen! Schlussfolgerung: Besser in Letzebursch hin unn terug gewandelpaded
als deutschen Rückepfaden gefolgt - schlauer iss mers getz!

*LiveTicka**

Allein schon wegem Friday for Futscher musste Nahziel her, den *GREEN BELT* aka Grüngürtel als Kölner Speckgürtelchen
hatten mers schon länger auffem Kieker; einst vom Kölner OB Konrad Adenauer als grüne Lunge Kölns geplant bietet
der Spielereien...Szenestart am socalled "Kalscheurer Weiher" - das Ding ist vielen Kölnern vollkommen unbekannt
und mit Bootsverleih und Kiosk doch irgendwie anheimelnd - ging's über die bekannten Kandidaten Decksteiner und
Aachener Weiher mal die Kölner Westflanke hoch...bei 30° muss mers auch nitt übertreiben, wir waren auf Spurensuche...
Es gab früher mal im KBU 'nen Fred namens "Knallgazz im Kölner Grüngürtel - ja bitte!" - leicht verfälscht wiedergegeben
sollten also da Spuren zu finden sein...Felsengarten am Fort Deckstein, hmm, konnt's noch nitt sein...
Im Kölner der Nachkriegszeit wurden die Trümmerberge in besagtem Grüngürtel aufgehäuft und gaben dem Gelände -
tja: Gelände; sonst wär's nur Plattigkeit!

Mittendrin im Irgendwo:





Hammahai! Die Jungs haben geschaufelt und präpariert datt Pracht iss! 2/3 der Obstacles, Hipps, Wipps, Gripps, Tables unn Jedöns
schieden für den Verfasser aus trotz naheliegender Uniklinik Köln (überholen Sie ruhig, wir schneiden Sie raus!) abber:
gelobt sei watt Spaß macht! Stay tuned, Gluppscher druff, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2019)

Grmpf!Wo's getz gerade mal nich für eigene Bikemeter reicht holt man sich bei Stunzi's USA-Berichten
auch noch ne Forke rein in Sachen liegengebliebener MTB-Abenteuer in Amerikas Westen....
Wir ändern kurzfristig datt Programm:



Ja, da kuckste! Andere...jagen durch die Wüsten Amerikas - aber ich hab Gründäumle statt Goldkettle - auf urbanem Raum
spriessen hier Erdbeere (satt!), Birne (Dechant Werner - da bisse geistig obenauf!), Blaubeere, Zitrone, Thymian, Lavendel,
Himbeere, Los Tomatos - reicht nicht für Selbstversorgung aber ett zeigt dem Plastikmeer klare Kante - von daher allet takko!
Pflanzt Essbares, Dichtmilch nährt nix, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Juni 2019)

Pff. 
PeteforFuture


----------



## jmr-biking (11. Juli 2019)

Das Ziel ist nah! Seit 5 Tagen laufen wir schon drauf zu.




Endlich kann ich sie sehen. 




Da ist sie! 



Was haben wir uns darauf gefreut. Das Highlight der ganzen Tour! 

Schöne Grüße aus dem british and very sunny Cornwall.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Juli 2019)

WELTKLASSE !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Juli 2019)

Mega


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2019)

Da hab' ich ja scheints an nix gespart - solider Granit statt NewSchoolConcrete! Binnich aber gerührt
datt für so'n Einschieber ganze Meeresarme gequert werden!
Beste Unterhaltung noch bei Eurem Cornwall*ix*, *bank on*, der Pete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Juli 2019)

Neues Yeti SB140 im ersten Test: Gelungener Grenzgänger
					

Mit dem neuen Trail- und Enduro-Bike Yeti SB140 soll man für jedes Terrain bestens gewappnet sein. Hier ist unser erster Test vom neuen Yeti SB140!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Grumpf! Hat ich doch schomma im Portfolio?! Industrie muss datt machen, keine Frage - und dett Forum muss Ocken verdienen...
Jedoch:



Sowatt hab ich doch seit gefühlt 2012 inne Garage! Vorn und hinten - voll potent - die Bikebravo hatte halt damals noch 
keinen Namen dafür watt die Bestie allet kann! Was fehlt: Kann dreifach vorne, datt hammers uns am Kettenblatt
fein trumpgetreu "versingulieren" lassen, bremsen tut's mit 203mm vorne und hinten! Kosten tat's 2/3 von der Erwartungshungrigkeit
der Hersteller am heutigen Tage...  Leute: ALARMA! Kann doch nitt sein datt die Americanos 11.000 $ aufrufen auffe Uhr
für Santa Nikolaus und Konsorten und man für die Hälfte ein höchstpotentes E-Bike aus teutonischer Schmiede bekommt -
ma nachgrübeln, der Pete, extrem urlaubsgefährdet!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Neues Yeti SB140 im ersten Test: Gelungener Grenzgänger
> 
> 
> Mit dem neuen Trail- und Enduro-Bike Yeti SB140 soll man für jedes Terrain bestens gewappnet sein. Hier ist unser erster Test vom neuen Yeti SB140!
> ...



Bist du wahnsinnig ! Das ist doch ein 26er damit kann man doch gar nicht fahren !

Tja leeven Pete, so lange irgendwelche Rotzbremsenträger meinen mann muss imemr dat neueste haben wird der Wahn nie enden


----------



## jmr-biking (30. Juli 2019)

Dat Forum verdient sich seit dem Update dumm un dusselig mit Werbeeinnahmen. Dat bisschen gesponserte berichten über neue Wahnvorstellungen der Bikehersteller tut da nit viel zur Sache. Deshalb boykottiere ich jetzt mal den Wahn der Industry  Einer muss ja mal anfangen.


----------



## Pete04 (4. August 2019)

So, ma Butter bei die Fische! Nach Zwischenstopp in Imst Königsdisziplin Stilfser Joch innet Auge genommen - wobei:
mit Disziplin hat's eigentlich nix zu tun:


Alles orgelt da irgendwie hoch, vom ehrlich rackernden Biker über den Edelsportwagen, thestosterongepeilte Moppetomisten
bis hin zum überforderten Familienvaddi mit Fassungsvermögen am Anschlag - Höllenritt bei Feinkost Nipp!



Die Analogbiker: schwächstes Glied inne Kette! Nach gefühlten 20 Kurskorrekturen weil der Platz ein endlich Dingen ist,
ca. 500 fightenden Pedalieros und mindestens 20 Motorradpiloten die glaubten über Hubraum hat der Mensch 9 Leben...
(wir alle wissen: kann nur Katze!) grosset PowPow auffem Joch... Jeder, ob Beppo, Enzo und latürnich auch der Hansel
verkaufen da die "Beste Wurst" ...ein moderner Ersatz für den Zirkus Maximus!



Nach Ritt über Bormio und den Trepalle Einflug in Livigno, das sollte unser Basecamp sein für die nächsten Tage.
Erkenntnis des Tages: ohne Vorwarnung war die Gabel der Guten schon in Italy angekommen;
sie badete in "Alio" - vornehmlich abber "Olio"...

natürlich dem guten, dünnen! Heeeerlich! Mitten inne Saison zu erwarten datt sich ein Mechanico im Bikepark
mit einem Enduro rustico beschäftigt iss wie zu glauben datt BaWü die 2-Meter-Regel kippt!
Nach 4-5 Gängen nach Canossa und ebensovielen Bikebuden war klar - die Cassa di Familia wird erssma durch
ein Leihbike ramponiert - Porca di Miseria!... Ride on, der Pete, voll angeölt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2019)

Kann ja kein grosser Aufwand sein mit der Jaffel .... bestimmt neue Staubabstreifer und Öl dann läuft se wieder. Kommt latürlich der "Tourifaktor" aufn preis dazu ... aber Shops jibbet ja jenuch in Liwinjooh.



Pete04 schrieb:


> mindestens 20 Motorradpiloten die glaubten über Hubraum hat der Mensch 9 Leben...



So issat, wennsde das Teil einigermassen im Griff hast denkst du bist unsterblich ! So denkt er ... bis der andere kommt der nicht aufpasst ... oder der kleine Moment kommt der dich als Amateur übers Limit katapultiert.
Habe ich mir mit 25 aber auch keine Wumpe drum gemacht und bin geballert dat se sich auf der Organspendebank schon die Kittel angezogen hatten ... 13 Jahre Glück gehabt ... toi toi toi ... nu isset schon 10Jahre Geschichte mit der Tieffliegerei ... gut so


----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2019)

Genau so isset, Jeschätzter - wenn die Kids auffem Parameter sinn muss der Schemel wech,
passiv abgeräumt werden wegen Falscheinschätzung vom Automobilisti iss gleiches Aua wie handmade...
So, getz abber ma* Livebiking*....
Bikepark? Hammers noch jenuch, ausserdem pratzvoll in Livigno, also Pluten jepackt und auffe Bernina zum Hospizio!
Dem alten Karrenweg hammers schon genuch Hohelied gesungen, also mal den Freeride anne Flanke vom Sassal Mason
auffen Kieker...doch nitt ohne Risikoeinschätzung! Wenn Risiko: Immer die Lütten vor, sonst endet ja der Tourenbericht!



Hupps! Ja - die war fragwürdig!!! Also, hinan über de Gastro....(Gastro muss IMMER sein, und sei's nur für'n Cappu - hält
die Crew beisammen und den Gastronom der Bikerschaft gewogen - unbezahlbar!)



Speisekarte praktischerweise als Brett vorm Kopp, datt schätzt der Verfasser sehr! Obwohl: die Gerichte waren so...GEOLOGISCH!
Also bevor ich mir bei meinem Hühnermagen 'nen Lago di Poschiavo - womöglich noch mit Salat reinpfeiff?! - dann lieber Cappu
und direttamente nappu zur geschätzten Alp Grüm. Die schreibt sich wirklich so und sollte doch garantiert "Grün" daherkommen,
abber datt Jenuschel vom vermeintlich "süffisanten" Geologen hattet bis auffe Digitalkarten geschafft. Bis nach Alp Grüm auch
alle Schalter auf grün, danach erhält die Pace vom Schreiber den Vermerk: "_*Besonders ereignisträchtig!*_" mit drei ***!
Dem sacksteilen Abschnitt hinter de Statione hat ein versierter Ingenieursjünger zur Erosionsentspassung nahezu vertikale Schiefer-
steine wegbreit in unregelmässigen Abständen angedeihen lassen - ohne dett eine oder andere gezielte Hasenhöppchen und
einen Hauch angepasster Pace führt dett irgendwann IMMER zur Kernschmelze beim Pneu! Watt solch ich sagen... da simmer dabei!





Ich hatte schon Angst ett passiert tiefer! Schöne Flickorte werden ja familienintern weitergereicht, aber gegen PN gibt der Verfasser
ausnahmsweise mal bis zu 3 von 10 hinter Alp Grüm zum Besten! Mit Ameisenstraße, oder wie hier, mit Sackway of the used Tempos,
gerne nach Vorlieben sortiert. Da datt Luder die kleinen Häkchen anne Risebar aber auch höchst zimperlich nutzt tu ich mir wohl
mal 'ne Klinikpackung 26er Schläuchli inne Heckablage bevor die aussterben.....
Dank zahlloser vorbeifliegender Compagneros kennen mers flicken getz in fast allen europäischen Sprachen, nur nitt muselmanisch -
abber die hörste ja auffem Teppich auch nitt kommen! Zahlreich hammse nach Hilfebedürfnis jefragt - löblich, löblich!
Unn ma ehrlich: bei so 'ner Flickpause kommen die beiden Ollen mal wieder zu Luft statt die Lady mit ihrem Kartoffelbrei auf
Anschlach zu jagen! Paar Wimpernschläge tiefer auf Höhe Statione Cavaglia:* Kampf der Titanen*!







De nada - Körna por niente! Hatt zuviel Watt!Hach, datt drücken mers weg und erkennen an datt Humanbolide gegen
Maccina schnittenlos daherbrötelt - die hat ja auch FerrariRot!!! Hinter Cavaglia fliescht der Bär aussem Plümmo -
feinstes Trailmassaker, stetig verschmälernd und mit Rumpelpumpel - *dafür gehn mers raus*!



Camteam abseits des Weges ausgekitzelt - hier herrscht ja nitt die Scharia, abber Strafe muss sein, waren ja unter 70km/h!



Die Beste von allen schlug sich bemerkenswert mit ihrem Nollegio-Conway...sehr solides Teil übrigens und auf dem italienischen
Rent-the-Bike-Markt so nitt zu erwarten - zum formidablen Preis, nachdem uns Luigi Rentale datt einmonate alte GT nitt mal für
2.500 Euronen inne Reisekassa plätten konnte... Out in da Wootz:






Die skilltechnischen Elementos hammers mal ausgeblendet, da soll sich jeder sein eigen Handwerkszeusch zutrauen da runta -
der Verfasser hatte fortan die Aufgabe zwischen der abgehenden Trailgranate (Arbeitstitel: La Luda) und la Mama
Kommunikationsofficer zu spielen - schier unlösbar weil sich die beiden Komponenten stetig voneinander entfernten!

Mit eingefangenem Balg vom Waldesrand Richtung Statione Poschavio nomma Erfahrung der anderen Art:
Vor uns war eine "geführte Tour" von gefühlt 20 Bikers "abgestiegen" - da da immer mal die eine und der andere am flicken
war kannte und schätzte man sich, abber ab 10 wird sowatt Harakiri mit Hikern weil der Skill die wahnsinnig auseinanderzieht.
Effekt ist: Wanderfreund betritt - erst freundlich Raum gebend - zum 5. Mal den jetzt vermeintlich freien Trail und ist dann
irgendwann zu recht verschnuppft in Sachen Trailrules...Le Resultat: wir trafen - Vaddern mit Ab-die-Luzie - auf einen auf
Thestosteron tanzenden, rotgesichtigen Bauersmann mit Hund am Bahndamm der uns quasi aufforderte doch vor seinen
Äugelchen auffen Asphalt zu smashen... Mit Kid dem Landsmann dann vollführt wie rhätischer Bahndamm als Anlieger
für LooseFest-Sympathysanten funktioniert und 2 Meter hoch über Rumpelstilzchen den Radius verfeinert...
Geht doch, abber den muss man auch verstehen!

Finale: die 20 Pupils verschwanden inne Statione Poschavio im Bikewaggon - mit gefühlten 30 anderen Collegas,
bis zur Gratstation Bernina Hospiz also Ryan-Air-Comfortzone pur...

Ein kleines, abber feines Trüppchen hatte sich nach der peinlichen Befragung vom Ticketcheffe als Brückenkopf
am Bahnsteigende postiert; um datt hier zu kriegen:



Führerstandsmitfahrt hinter de ersten Klassen bei der Bernina - gibt Schlimmeres für Geld! Der Schaffner ging wie
Schwert durch Butta aka Fabian Hambüchen durch die gestapelten Bikerahmen und meinte "Rhätische kann datt" -
so musset sein! Ein Blick auf's Have-to-be-done-Portfolio der Jüngsten ergab noch bissken Leistungsnachfrage;
daraufhin anne Forcola-di-Livigno am Grat aus dem Mannschaftsbus aussetzen lassen um vom Talschluss nochmal
die "Kuhfladenfokussierung" bei Highspeed zu trainieren... Ein heerer Plan, abber gefühlte 3 Kilometer vor'm Casa
drehte San Pietro anne Feinfokussierung vonne Wasserhähne... leckofanni, watt Aqua naturale von oben und unten!
Und als wenn ett nitt gereicht hätte:



...macht dir der der liebe Gott nomma Leistungsdiagnostik: der flachste je geschaute Regenbogen mit gefühlten 50 Metern
Höhe und 400 Metern Länge - da iss noch Luft nach oben! Stay tuned, da iss noch Luft inne Kette, der Pete!

P.S.: Solch Grenzgänge gehen natürlich nur im blitzimposanten "Heul nich, fahr!-Trikot" - sonst brauchse Tage die mitfühlenden
Senioren am Wegesrand davon zu überzeugen datt du nicht den Tod suchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (5. August 2019)

P.S.: Der Lohn vom Flickwerxtum: mit geplatztem Schlauch hasse immer trefflich Werkzeusch dabei um dir datt gegen Normallebende
ausufernde breite Grinsen ausse Schnute zu zimmern im Eigenbetrieb! Damit iss jeder Platte Win/Win!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> nutzt tu ich mir wohl mal 'ne Klinikpackung 26er Schläuchli inne Heckablage bevor die aussterben.


wenns kein 26er mehr geben sollte ... 27.5er geht nach unne un nach obbe ... beschde für alle Grösselis 



Pete04 schrieb:


> Hinter Cavaglia fliescht der Bär aussem Plümmo


wenn der spruch nich mal in die "Hall of Fame" eingeht ... beschde    



Pete04 schrieb:


> Vor uns war eine "geführte Tour" von gefühlt 20 Bikers "abgestiegen" - da da immer mal die eine und der andere am flicken
> war kannte und schätzte man sich, abber ab 10 wird sowatt Harakiri mit Hikern weil der Skill die wahnsinnig auseinanderzieht.
> Effekt ist: Wanderfreund betritt - erst freundlich Raum gebend - zum 5. Mal den jetzt vermeintlich freien Trail und ist dann
> irgendwann zu recht verschnuppft in Sachen Trailrules...


Deswegen sach ich ja auch immer ... grösser 10 Leutz taugt gar nicht ! Und datt ist schon grenzwertig, Kann man mal machen wos keinen interessiert aber da im Urlaubsparadies ... aber die kommerziellen interessiert dat wumpe ! Wenns dann dicht gemacht wird geht's woanders hin .. Heuschrecken halt !




Pete04 schrieb:


> Solch Grenzgänge gehen natürlich nur im blitzimposanten "Heul nich, fahr!-Trikot"


Hätt ich da besser mal ne Auflage in italiano jedruckt wa ?


----------



## Pete04 (6. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hätt ich da besser mal ne Auflage in italiano jedruckt wa ?


Bei der blumigen Aussprache hät'ste mit mindestens 9 Wörters Vorder-und Rückseite opfern müssen - und datt im Imperativ!


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2019)

Naturtrails aka Pfade Naturale - da muss man mal bissken recherchieren: Watt ett mit dem Normalmensch so macht...auf dem folgenden
Pic ganz klar zu erkennen: der socalled "Beppo-Effekt"!



-die Damen eher in Trance stellt sich beim Männchen sofortige Glückseeligkeit ein, ein gewisset Basic-Face-Effekt;
hat meist den Schwund einer gewissen Gesichtsschläue zur Folge da Glück ein Grundgefühl iss und ohne Schulabschluss funktioniert!
Der Beppo halt!  
Mit derart Vorschuss an Floh inne Birne der Kurzen mal zugestanden dem Carusello3000 Aufwartung zu
machen, liegt doch hier einer unserer Lieblingshangtrailschers so nah... Also Tageskarte für die westliche Hangseite gezogen
und hinan... Uffz, zu betrachten war: Statt nur dem betagten Lift...








						Livigno Gondola (FILEminimizer)
					

Foto: Livigno Gondola (FILEminimizer) - Livigno I 2015




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



(mal schauen ob's funzt, Retro-Pic aus 2015 - die Gondeln waren so klein das ein Biker geduckt in der Gondel zu hocken kam,
beim Start schloss sich die Lifttüre beidseitig auf Höhe des Ritzelpakets um's Bike, da flossen bei gestandene Männers Tränen...)
mal ein neues Outfit zu verleihen wurden ab der Mittelstation ganze Bergspitzen getauscht, quasi geologisches Hütchenspiel
betrieben - sehr viel Einheitsbraun...
Nu, erst mal zum 162er Verbindungsweg ins Val de Federia...






Fazit: hat sich E-klatant verändert. Wo mers 2015 und 2017 noch einen fast angedeuteten Wanderpfad besuchten ähnelt's im unteren
Abschnitt schon fast dem Marianengraben...Einem aus Neugier gezogenen E-Bike-Magazin (immer über den Tellerand lustern,
Froinde des analogen Bikens!) war zu entnehmen datt kürzlich Hans Rey auf E dem Tal Besuch abgestatten hat, unter Einfluß
von Electricity wurd' von ihm auch noch auf der Gegenseite eine Variante rausgearbeitet. Sowatt bleibt latürnich nicht ohne Folgen.
Die ehemals beschauliche kleine Alpe auf dem Talboden, Familienbetrieb mit Schafen und Kühen, wir sassen da mit höchstens 8 Bikers bei Kuhmilch und Aqua, hat sich zum E-Bike-Eldorado entwickelt. Wie schon der Bikeverleiher sagte: alle wollen se E, und datt hatt nu mal
Konsequenzen. Die ganze, ellenlange Verbindungsstraße zwischen Livigno kommen dir Heerscharen auf E entgegen, dazwischen
genervte Wanderer weil die Klientel keine Vorkenntnisse hat - no Trailrules! Fünferreihen wie bei Treckingwandergruppen sind die
Regel...Für die Bauernfamilie sei datt vollkommen in Ordnung, ein gewisser Wohlstand sichert Fortbestand von Hof und Familisch,
aber wir machen mit Träne im Knopfloch 'nen Haken dran! Im Bikepark iss an alles gedacht....



Kriegst sogar erklärt wo's "Wow" ist! Eh - so Beppo im Kopp binnich abber noch nitt! Im Hanghintergrund klar
zu erkennen: Datt wäre auch in Hambach zu machen... Nachdem die Lütte konsterniert datt Myriaden von Bremswellen
auch ihre Pratzen schmerzen packen wir die Gluppscher mal auf Pontresina, da E-hts nitt so gewaltig...

Äh, wie war datt noch mit Gefahrenstellen und vorschicken? Iss doch immer wieder eindrucksvoll zu welcher Gefahrenanalyse
selbst kleine Menschen kommen wenn die Knöppsche aussem Ohr sind und freier Geist wieder Vernunft generiert....



...in dem Fall noch 'ne Handbreit vorm Mopped wunderschönem Panorama entgegen.... Mann, Mann, Mann!
Stay tuned, der Beppo! (*Klatsch*, Geräusch von benutztem Fahrradschlauch auf Birne...) ääääh, der Pete, getz widda bei de Sache!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. August 2019)

Mensch Pete, sowat kannsde doch nit vor 17:00 Uhr hier rein setzen wie soll ich jetzt den Rest vom Tag im Büro rumkriegen du Beppo !



Pete04 schrieb:


> Kriegst sogar erklärt wo's "Wow" ist



Dat is extra für den gemeinen Google-User und Smartphone Zombie angelegt worden. Die ham selber denken verlernt und müssen hin und wieder angelernt werden den Kopf wieder hochzunehmen um den WOW Effekt zu spüren


----------



## H-P (7. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dat is extra für den gemeinen Google-User und Smartphone Zombie angelegt worden. Die ham selber denken verlernt und müssen hin und wieder angelernt werden den Kopf wieder hochzunehmen um den WOW Effekt zu spüren



Oder die denken, das ist wie in Saalbach, das man da fotografiert wird und das Bildchen dann später im Internet angucken kann...da können sie aber lange stehen und warten.


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2019)

Vollkommen überbewertet vom Saalbacher! Ich krieg die Pics aus kleinen Kästchen am Wegesrand,
letztes Jahr war auch Autobahnbaustelle inn Schweiz dabei...(die scheinen inne Entwicklungskosten
doch sehr teuer zu sein!) Abber wie ich die in bunt krieg' sacht dir kein Schwein - und immer iss nur der Fahrer druff!


----------



## Pete04 (7. August 2019)

Beppo via Facebook: "Und wie krisch isch die Negative?!" (*Klatsch²*, Geräusch von benutztem Gummischlauch an Birne - mit metallischem
Nachgeschmäckle....) And the winner is: Wer SO doof fragt kriegt auch noch datt Schraderventil anne Hirse! Als App, als TakeAway
odder auch einfach nur zum MERKEN - ride on, Hirse und Gluppschers immer nuff wo 'se uns vertüten wollen, der Pete - mit Frouwen
durch die Alpen, datt hatt zuletzt Hannibal gewagt!


----------



## Pete04 (8. August 2019)

San Pietro hatte nochmal Tauffreude gestern; da geht man mal nach Tirano kucken wo's die Rhätische endet....




Da geb' ich mal ein Quiz aus warum ett unter Aborigines "Klein-Olef" heißt! Die Liebe zu de Mama geht in Italien durch den Magen...



Findet bis auffe Maccina Niederschlach... Genug geturnt, der Morgen zeigte sich versöhnlich!



Berninapass - Pontresina? Da geht doch noch watt...bissken noch zusammenbleiben #zusammen noch höher raus....
Über die Mondberge - der eine nach der Forcola schlägt echt ausse Art!





Für das hier:





Ja, leckofanni, da nahm der Verfasser einiges auf sich - Ladys getranced - aber der "Beppo" kann latürnich noch nitt stattfinden,
muss ja erst mal talwärts... alles der Reihe nach, für DIE Poolposition muttu leiden - erst mal Sklavenschiff:



Danach Vorauslese inne Standseilbahn, hier wird vorgekeltert....



Dann die Liga der aufrechten Gentlemen - hier wird stormproofed und Würgfähigkeit getestet!



Die Schar der Interessenten merklich rarer - für datt hier!



Die Damen seilen sich ab... Geläuf schien zu fragwürdig! Zeit für Simba.....









Jagdverhalten auf Füllen testen - nitt ausse Übung kommen! Der Juniorin war Oberteil zu schotterig, Fühlung halten...



Mein See, mein Bike, meine Kuh! Mehr braucht kein Mensch...



Aber Respekt macht Sinn, die 600-Kilo-Klasse hat schliesslich immer recht...
Wo's in da Casa recht hat: Tür ist Tür und unterscheidt immer zwischen gut (drinnen) und böse (draussen)....



Nachweislich fühlen wir uns wohl hier - wenn die Guardia Civil klingelt wird der Schlag vom Nebenriegel direkt auffet Gebirge
abgeleitet!  Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (10. August 2019)

Der Beppo - hatter nomma watt gefunden! Die Entstehung der Alpen "Youthproofed"!





Zwischen Ihren beiden größten Katastrophen "Hab' kein Netz" und "Du hass Inselverbot" bleibt keine Sparte frei für Erdfaltung
und Lavaglitsche - dett hier einfach platzierte Aufstellerchen "Am 8. Tag schuf Gott die Alpen" benötigt 14 KB und lässt der
Jugend Platz für Facebook ...Da hatter sich abber reingehauen, der liebe Gott!
Urzustand: Ett lagen noch 30 Schwizzer Fränkli to go bei der Berggemeinde Zint Moritz - schenken wollen mers denen nix,
die schwimmen ja in Geld! Also pronto als Abschiedstour - die Rückgabe von 10 Fränkli hammers vortags versaubäutelt weil
mers ins Hochtal schossen wo die im Tale schlossen - den Auslöser gemacht ums Bähnle aufwärts zu finanzieren - klingt wie ein Plan!
Ah so, dett Aufstellersche für zurückbebliebene Neffen und Nichten gibett für beschaulich Talers bei der Schwizzer Bahn!
Als Geburtstag, Come-on-Union und Sieh-doch-zu-wo-de-bleibst! Isch schweife ab...



Dem Sponsor erssma Loblied singen, kansse dann machen eigen Dingen! Datt Spielgeld vom ehrenwerten Zint Moritz hammers
in Bahnaktien umgetütet - wir wussten ja watt geht! Steinfelders rocken, bevorzugt am Stück!



Holla, die Granitfee! Da hält se abber auch mit den Fähigkeiten hinterm Busch...









Lecker Flowtrail vorm Gletscher Monteratsch... für das hier:



Oh Mann, da können die Plitzwiczer Seen einpacken, und datt Ahrwehr anne Jugendherberge Altenahr hat die Segel längst gestrichen...
Super Jugenfreundliche Tour, gibt viel zu sehn und dett eine oder andere Hupferl!


Modratsch-Gletscher - mir se unterquere........Alp Rot....



By the Rückway, bereichert! Als hätte ich die Pics 3x gesehen! Stay steinisch, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. August 2019)

Da hatter aber influenzat  mit dreifach Bilder


----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2019)

Wollt' datt mal wie Sky aus 4 Perspektiven aufbereiten - muttu Handy immer bissken drehen!


----------



## jmr-biking (13. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Bernina zum Hospizio!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 893764



Ein herrlich Berichtchen vom Bernina-Express. Da werden alte 26zöllige Erinnerungen wach!


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2019)

Ett ehrt Dich latürnich noch in Minitrix zu denken, abber Schmalspur fahren die beharlich! Wird man zukünftig nur noch 
um Kümmersch - und, wo kleine Erdersatzteillager hehortet wurden - aktiv sehn!


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2019)

Kurzes in-between-Berichtle...Aufbruch Livigno stand an, der Teutone dokumentiert datt gerne nach DV-Umzug...



Grenzwertiges gab's auch auf der Fahrt (La Traversa) zu bestaunen:



Der VorVorauseilende Smart hatte 2 (*2* aka zwei) Downhiller auffem Heck  - 2 Tropfen Kettenschmiere bei selbigen hätte wohl
die sofortige physikalische Existenz der Vorderachse ad absurdum gestellt bzw. die Zahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Fahrzeuge
auf 2 - nämlich besagte - reduziert! Hammerhai, watt Pupils so riskieren! Ein Großteil der Verfolgerklasse (Kfz unterschiedlichster
Herkunft) auffe Diretissima gen Saalbach riskierten Leib und Leben für'n gelungenes Überholmanöver an unserem braven
Zugesel vorbei! Amore? Thestosterone?



Nix da! War wohl immer minigans einer an Bord der Hörrn Hubis frische Botschaft direkt inne Cockpit übersetzen konnt -
vom Huberwirt bis Toarmina-Eis drückten sich uns de Überhohlspur platt - großer Spaß kann SO preiswert sein!
Im Spielberghaus angekommen erssma Fühler ausgestreckt -  wegen Umbauarbeiten (und die gibt's immer, Österreich
investiert in Tourismus mehr als AKK inne Transall - wir sprechen garnicht vom AM400...) ist die Westgipfelbahn geöffnet -
alles, watt 'ne Gabel am Rad und Helmchen auf hat (böse Zungen berichteten Dosenthunfisch wär auch dabei! - Unfug,
weder führt der die Gabel zum Verzehr mit....hach, verzettel mich schon widder!) wird den Gipfel raufgekarrt und spart sich
den widerlichen Schattberg aka Kackelbersch...Die Gattin hält inne! und befiehlt datt Gegenteil! (DIE ISS SO SCHLAU!)
Vom Gipfel des widerlichen Gegenanstiegs in die Senke (jedem aufwärtsleidenden Bikecompagnero - uns fassungslos anstarrend -
wurd vermittelt: der iss so geil - wir tammeln DEN nochmal hoch!) und inne selbigen auf die *X-LINE* gewechselt!
Fassungsloses anstarren meinerseits vonne Regierung - datt war doch Hardcore?!



Nu, dann schnell mal hinter den Totempfahl bevor X-xit oder sonswatt datt Plänchen vereiteln konnte...watt soll ich sagen:



Spaß ohne Ende - in der sonst im U-Bahn-Berlin-Takt befrachteten Pace konnt mers 30 Minuten den Grill aufstellen - vor lauter
"wir kommen ohne Müh' auf den Schicksalsbersch" am Hackelberry war hier komplett Spaß für Just-For-Fun! Riders!
Weitere "Regionalspezialitäten":



Wer Himbeeren übersieht, überfährt oder unterbewertet iss seines Glückes eigner Schmied! Und wo teutonisch LiferandooKonkurrenz
einknickt...



liefert datt Spielberghuhn auffe Tischmitte datt ett Pracht iss; Kuckst Du! (Schrieb nitt: "Legst Du!" Wir sinn ja nitt inne Gewerkschaft!)
Wegen formidabler Regensequenz schustern mers dem Hubi noch zwei Erdspalten zu inne Seisenbergklamm mit dem Verweis:






Solang oben kein Geländersche solang kein Bikepark Seisenbergklamm! Stay tuned, baut Brücksche, der Pete!  
Ab morgen nochmal Materialtest weil de Muddi mit dem Trickbike vonne Kleenen fährt - hoffentlich werd' ich da nitt
abgeledert! von wegem kurzen Radstand und vollem Verstand - dann abber zippizappi inne Dolomitis!
...dann fahr abber Brückens da wo da Schluchten sind, odder die allererste Garnitur da iss rauss, mein Kind!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. August 2019)

isch scho lässig desch home of lässig 
sollen die mimmis doch weinen wegen Bremswellen


----------



## jmr-biking (14. August 2019)

Von AKK hab ich seit ihrer Vereidigung nix mehr gehört. Ich glaub, die muss sich erst mal schlau machen, was A400M und Transall is. Vielleicht macht sie aber auch zur Zeit ne kleine AGA und lernt erstmal Bw. Das mit den ganzen Abkürzungen is ja auch nicht so ohne zurecht zu kommen. 
Lecko, wat ist die Klamm hoch!  Beim runterscollen der zwei Bilders hab ich mich an einen Klassiker erinnert.


----------



## Pete04 (14. August 2019)

Getz versteh' ich datt mit dem "langen Reach" - obwohl mir Kurbellager und Schwingenende watt ausse Augen kamen!
So, getz Augen offen für den Contest mitte Holden - nitt immer sind Ausgänge vorhersehbar!



Hinan in unendliche Weiten vonne reDefined MilkaLine, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2019)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Ein herrlich Berichtchen vom Bernina-Express. Da werden alte 26zöllige Erinnerungen wach!


Formidabel, Jürgen, weiter SO! Noch zwei- dreimal entsprechend betont und ich fang an am Wegesrand
Kühlschränke und Alteisen abzusammeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2019)

Mal eben die Thessalonicher verbogen in Sachen Reisefeature wenne keine Bikepics inne Tasche hass: von wegen -
du sollst die Daheimgebliebenen nitt in Unkenntnis lassen!  (Der iss soweit hergehohlt datt ich mit meiner eigen Schamesröte
die Marmolada drei Nächte beleuchten könnt') Wechsel vom Glemmtal gen Sella... Manche Sachen hat mers garnitt unterschrieben
und fallen beim Frühstück erst auf...


Wir beweisen Größe und lassen datt unkommentiert! (Obwohl, ett kostet Kraft!) Wieder mal Länderwechsel,
watt würden neue Kulturen bringen - Tunnelausgang: *John Wick war bei uns!* Ett würd' keine toten Hunde geben!



...über bis dahin unbekannte Pässe..



...der Schnelllebigkeit der Zeit geschuldet, mit seinem Halbbruder Furunkel konnt' vonne Visage her noch jeder watt anfangen!
Dann stante pede gen Antholz, der "Viertelstündlipass" iss Legende!



Wohl war - in 15 Minuten (sind die Russen auffem Kurfürstendamm...sagt der >Udo<) musse da durch! Einspurig Richtung Antholz.
Die Stimmung hatte sich unter de Motorradbrüders so aufgeheizt datt einer bei grün auffe Ampel sich nebst Begleiterin
und Enduro stehend wegschmiss...Muss doch nicht sein, wir wollen doch sehenden Auges reisen.
Für Finale hier anzukommen, Picolo de la camere di Ju Frara:



Na, datt lässt doch hoffen auf Ridepics ausse baumfreien Zone! Den Pelikanfarbkasten auspackend, der Pete!

PS: Für ohne Kurtaxe gibbet grad noch mannisch Berschgewitter, die Campingmobile vorm Haus spielen Reise nach Jerusalem
wer den "blitzelastigsten Standplatz" hält - Italien iss Zockerland....


----------



## H-P (16. August 2019)

John Wick? ...und du hast überlebt? RESPEKT.


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2019)

Watt nützen all' die Tuworte wenn nix getan wird - Makulatur! Also de Hammelbeene um den Zossen geknotet
und den Liftling (Junger Lifthilfsschüler, Anm. d. Red.) gebeten mal Tacheles zu plaudern ohne viel Foltern - 
Ergebnis -ging doch! - nehmt den da inne Kurve gen Wolkenstein...Pädkes No. 654 sollte unser Froind sein...



Da schimmerte doch schon Wegessperre und Umfahrung durch - nix wie eini! Ein Wimperschlägelchen später offenbarte
datt Wegelche seine Inhaltsstoffe:



Wie polierte Pobacken strahlte dich der taufeuchte ExKarrenweg an - Kalk und nass', da hasse Spaß sagt beulenreiches
Sprichwort; Vorgehensweise daher: um uns nitt directamente die Flönz aussem Kappes zu hauen Abstiegvariente im
Storchenschritt! Zeitweise wird's mit den Hinweisschilder watt übertrieben - Abendessen war zwar reichhaltig,
aber selbst mit Rucksack iss der Verfasser noch weit entfernt...



Talbodlings erstmal mitte Ciampinoi Richtung Langkofelgruppe liften lassen zwecks Scouting Bikeparkallüren.... Da hoch:



Aus dem Vorder- bzw. Hinterreifen vom hölzernen Bengele startet Family- und Easy-Jump-Line, nette Idee...
Am Wegesrand:


Jawull, noch eine dieser 26'-Urahn-Wegesquerungen! Die wurden damals noch gefahren - ohne Geländer und wenn unn aber!
Die "Stromerquote" auch hier mittlerweile so mächtig datt der Verfasser bei zu großer Dichte schonmal "Bikelein Bockdich"
improvisierte - mit hüfendem Rahmen gerufen: "*Vorsicht! Ett iss 26 Zoll und reagiert vollkommen analog*!" 
Allseitiges Kopfschütteln machte klar: datt kannten die nur vom Fastfoodkäse! Wo mers uns schomma in die Höhen des
Sassolungo pedaliert hatten kam der Guten doch 'ne blitzsaubere Idee: Murmeltiertrail nutzen!



Der windet sich oberhalb vom Sassolungo Richtung Rifugio Salei und erschliesst ett nächste Tal! Ja, nitt fraare - dämmele!
Gerade nix Touristi inne Pisti! Ja wie?! Getz wird auf einmal auf mich gehört! 




Fott war se! Aber nitt zum Rifugio mit Saus und Braus, sondern zum Eingangs eher almenquerenden Collega 655 gen Canazei -
ein im unteren Drittel herlichett Intermezzo aus Wegesfülle und Steinen wie nur de Mutti se kocht!



Nomma innehalten anne Gebetsmühle für Unterstützung von oben für de Hüpfdohlentechnik unten....



*Then i saw his face...



...and I'm a believer!* Da habbich abber believt, kannich euch sagen! Watt zu melden bleibt: De Muddi hat geliefert!
Nach Abstieg über drögen Karrenweg vom Ciamponoi wurd' ordentlich Strecke gemacht und links und rechts gelustert,
so muss datt sein - da bringt der Schreiberling auch generös 'nen Bremsbelagswechsel innet Spiel weil die Gute wegen
infernalisch Gewimmere vom Vorderbelag garnimmer auf andere Bikers auffahren wollt! Höhö, damit Win/Win!
Ride on, der Pete!...unn nur wer sich auf 'nem analogen 26er im Sattel hält iss echter Gaucho!
Allet andere elektrischer Reiter oder -worst case - gernegroß!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Also de Hammelbeene um den Zossen geknotet



Weltklasse


----------



## Pete04 (17. August 2019)

...und unrasiert! Da sollt doch heute ein Stichpröbchen am Passo Pordoie folgen im Hupfdohlenterrain....angekommen
erssma inne Gondola weil datt "All-you-can-eat-Kärtchen" vom Dolomiti-Summer mit inne war...



Geht erstmal ordentlich steil, am Ende jagt mers gefühlt zwischen den Domspitzen hindurch...für Ausblicke wie diesen...



Links die Porta Vescovo - gegenüber im Hintergrund die Marmolada - alles Gigantico wenn einen die Sellaronda dran vorbei führt -
da schweigt mers ganz stille...



Klein-Tibet lässt grüssen - während alles Fußvolk, teils vom Physikotrainer begleitet, in Stravamanier die Boespitze hintergründlings
stürmt schweift unser Blick umme Hütte anne Forca di Pordoie....Nomma de Pordoiescharte runtergelustert, viel zu viel Traffico!






Aber der Wunschbaum hat ja noch ordentlich Plan B! Val Lasties aka Morgental mit Pian Schiavaneis war doch schon immer Träumschen!
Wenn mers sich den Sellastock als Backenzahn vorstellt spinner: dett mag abstrus anmuten, sollte mers abber von mir gewöhnt sein...)
iss datt Val Lasties sozusagen de Amalganfüllung vom Backenzahn, unn de Farben stimmen auch!
Sich ankucken und entscheiden war eins! Der Biker iss ja mit Rucksack und grippisch Schuhwersch am Berg nitt der Verkehrteste,
also zwei Süppchen in den Glyphosatspeicher und rinn inne Kartoffeln! PS: Wärterhäusschen war grad leer!



Die Alternative -beileibe nitt auf Augenhöhe- wäre geshaptes Kinderpippi am Sessellift gewesen - dann doch hinab; 
zum Gott des Gebrösels:



Bersch tut gumpeln...






Frouw tut humpeln... *Watt geht denn hier ab! Wenn ich damit auffliege kriegt der Popo Kirmes! Datt hat mir jemand inne geistige Tastatur gelegt!!! NEUSTART!


*
Den nomma hinterher weil so schön und jetzt rhetorisch trittfassen erste Bikerehre iss! Frohsinn IHM auch stehen gut!



*Mann, Mann, Mann - datt geht inne Buxe - SIE Zähne grad putzt... Umschalten, Durchhalten!*
DAS SELLAMASSIV ISS ABER AUCH SCHON SCHÖNcool *(**Muss laut sprechen um über die Zahnfeefrequenz überzeugend zu erscheinen...)*
Bei Licht betrachtet...


Kack ich ab! Se datt eh rauskriegen tut! Watt als großes, ganzes noch unfassbar scheint...



wird beim Näherkommen Packan! Aufgeflogen, ein paar kurze Widderwööt später! Schlachtplatte á la casa!



Unten links, am grauen Bürzel, liegen meine geheimen Trailmaps - wenn die Dohlen noch nitt da waren! -
So long, so platt, der Pete!

P.S.: Hättich auch in Hongkong am Flughafen auf dicke Hose machen können, abber so bisse einfach heimisches Wildbrett und BIO!
Den Trail zu nehmen war "beschde!" - ma kucken ob ich morgen noch Zeugenschutzprogramm bekomme....
Mir se danke de Berge für's Dasein, De Muddi für's Windelweichkloppen und Präparieren und dem deutschen Zoll wenner mich
ausgestopft nach Widderwörd widder inne Homelands lässt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2019)

... un ich sach noch so zu Mutti: "Die Bilder von der Mondlandung hätten se auch in den Dolos machen können"  


 ich hoffe er/sie/es hat das beste Stück nicht nur vom Bommel verdecken lassen und ich bin nur zu blind um ne Hose zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2019)

Du Adler unger de Lusterers! Zeit zu knapp um Unappetittliches zu entsorgen!


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2019)

Also wo hier so fleissig Däumkes spriessen muss watt Großet raus! Wohlan - from Dawn till Dusk:



Regierung beschliesst SellaRonda am hillije Sonndach - nu, Ausflügler in Hülle und Fülle - aber da meckert mers doch nitt!
Die Ladiner - ein kleinwüchsiges Völkchen mit ebensolchen Hüttchen...



Abber inne Gastfreundschaft sind se molto grande!



Aufgenommen anne Ütia di Marmotta - de Murmeltierhütte - wohin mittlerweile ein neu angelegter Trail führt.
Hier auch Einstieg zum wunderbaren "Förstersteig" - nach Sichtung des Wegeprofils haben de Ladiner die Säge erfunden!
Hinan zum Passo Campolongo....feine Einkehrmöglichkeit mit Frischwasser zwischendurch - molto autentico!



...und mal nebenbei - so ganz ohne Müllinger und watt mers sonst so kennt - Umweltbewusstsein funkt! 
Hinan zum Rifugio Beces de Roces -Steighilfe mit Ausblicko Fantastico!



...mit dem kleinsten (ich will das getz nich breittreten...) Hospitale Ladiniens....



Porto Vescovo lacht schon im Hintergrund.... Aber erst mal auf einen der formidabelsten Abstiege der Ronda im Uhrzeigersinn...



...erst mal soft die Skipiste kreuzend gehts im Waldstück unterhalb ans Eingemachte - feinste ladinische Schrumpelküche!
Nomma nächstes Ziel innet Auge, ganz unwirkliche Landschaft....



...und zugedämmelt zum so ziemlich surrealen BigLift zur Porta Vescovo. Eine Kabine für die Biker, eine Kabine für die Bikes!
Nebenbei: von gefühlten 40-45 Bikes in der Gondel waren gefühlt gerade mal 5 "mit-ohne-E" - unsere eingeschlossen.
Die sahen aus wie Pukis mit Herdenschutz... Ich behaupte mal dass sich die E-Diskussion in den Alpen längst erledigt hat,
die Verleihpreise für "analoge Bikes" tendieren daher aber erfreulicherweise fast ins Realistische und plündern den Urlaubsbeutel
nimmer so.... Porta Vescovo, datt iss schon 'ne Bank!



Spätestens ab hier iss Grauhaarigkeit vom Hund abber von Vorteil! ...wer will mit uns Vescovo biken, ett müssen Männer mit Bärten sein -
Jan und Hein und Klaas und Pitt - die haben Bärte, die fahren mit!



Soll da heissen: runterbolzen kann mächtig Aua! Im Gegenteil - mit sehendem Auge kann noch der Skill verfeinert werden:
Die italienischen Alpinisti leisten Hilfestellung: Klingelingeling, schwing dein Ding....



Mit sattem Griff inne Stahlrute wird Hangsicherung hergestellt - es winkt verdient der "Hangköter in Silber"
Da bleibt abber auch Gebiet zu sichern, meine Hörrn....



Im Abstieg hammers im groben Geläuf schon soviel erlebt - Sternstunde war Snakebite mit Berggewitter - datt erdet und
macht glücklich! (Wenns im Ventilnippel vom Nachbarn einschlägt! Neien, Unfug!) Also durchgeschlagen zum Popolifter
gen Passo Pordoi....



...zu Tante Maria, einem absoluten Original! Ab annen Tisch!



Pastaspeicher uffpimpen! Ordentlich Parmesan druff, wird noch benötigt....



Die Tant Maria! Neben Keuchhustenvorgang - nitt enden wollend - beim betale sagt se se wär allergisch gegen datt Papier
vom Kassenröllchen!  Meiner Meinung nach - und sackweiss Tabacci tut da bei ihr sein Ding - isse eher allergen gegen
de Guardia di Financa - abber datt steht auf einem anderen Röllchen! Der Ballast muss wech, also turnt mers vom
il parcheggio di passo pordoie in den Infinity-Trail - mit tausend guten Ratschlägen versehen, vermutlich auch ab wann's
Kettenpflicht hagelt...



Obacht! Bei der Nähe zur Zivilisation meint mers Trailpflege wäre obsolet, aber begrüsst wird mers directamente mit paar 
launischen Absätzen in Kombi mit fußballgroße Wackermänners - das Bike sei den Froind... Hier, und genau HIER teilt
der graue Trailfuchs datt Schicksal der Meute nitt! Selbige, elektronisiert und beFullFaced wird eingetütet innen Bikepark
Canazei und verflucht ihr Schicksal, ein Kompendium aus Wurzelgerichten und Skipiste! JEDOCH: Im Country for old men
wird am Casa di A.N.A.S. (Straßenbasteleibehörde, in tutti del Alpi am ochsenblutroten Schutzanstrich zu erkennen,
von diversen Alpenpässen geläufig) scharf rechts ein Haken geschlagen und innen Glühweintrail eingebogen....






Ein Märchenwald - sowohl vonne Pista als auch vonne Flora! Flechten inne Zirben ohne Ende, ein Trompetenstoß (also ein Hauch
mit 125,8 fachem Vischelfaktor!) von F-Way, nur mit Welten mehr an F....Lädt immer wieder zum Päusken ein, man verdrängt
immer wieder wieviel HM's da durchet Bremswerk rauschen.... Mit ein wenig Geschick (Alte Männer, höhö!) weicht man
dem Hexenkessel Canazei/Campitelo di Fassa aus am WE und schnappt sich den Poppeslifter am Pian Frataces - so getan -
und murmeltiertrailt ohne Stau und Menschenmassen im Tale über die Höhe zum Sassolungo. Da hindurch durch's Schmankerl
"Steinerne Stadt" - wer da nitt verzückt iss, selber schuld! Manchmal hiflt schon sich vorzustellen einer der Brocken läg auf 
einem - Müllrausbringen und Rasenmähen verkommen zu Bedeutungslosigkeit! 
Unverhofftes Hightlight mittendrinne: Größtet Süßwassermeer des Sellastocks:



Höhö, Versuch war's wert - Lago di Pista synthetico - abber immer einladend wenn mers - in eigener Salzlake gebaded -
hangabwärts quert. Aber: nettes Merkaufzeichen - kurz darunter und neu im Programm:

*folgt als Nachschlag, die Forenfürsten haben Bilduploads limitiert*


----------



## Pete04 (18. August 2019)

*biddi-biddi-biddi*



*Jedenfalls* machen! Der Family-Trail beinhaltet ja schon so manchen "Lass de Zahnspange mal flutschen"-Trick,
aber die Easy-Jump-Line iss OFFENBARUNG! Die vonne Muddi auffe Nasenspitze aufjetragene Kaloderma (sowatt trug mers
früher... - nu fall nitt, Bub!) findet sich anschliessend als atomares Substrat inne Sohle vonne FiveTen wieder!
Blitzsauberer Trailbau, kleine Fähnkes künden von jeder Sprungkante zeitig (vermutlich auch in welchem Land
mers widder runterkommt...) Nach Durschlauf mit bis zu 8G (Gravity?) trag ich getz 1/3 meines dem Leser wohlvertrauten
Haupthaars aus Überzeugung als Knöchelbehaarung - aus Überzeugung! Und weils einfach nimmer hochkommt!

That's all, folks - die Dantercepies als letzte Mountain-to-go-Offensive liess den Reigen enden,
abber: Kaisawetta, gut gelaunte Gute, früher Start, ne Menge Bikepupils vonne netten Sorte (man sieht und hilft sich
ja den ganzen TurnAround...) und ein Super Rifugio Frara mit bodenständig Cuchina und bezahlbarer Unterkunft
...und grandiosem SunUpper und SunDowner...und,und,und - mehr geht nich mehr auffet Biker-Flipchart!
Stay tuned, tragt die Haare auch ma tiefer (beim FullFace kein Verlust sichtbar!), der Pete! Abber sowatt von....


----------



## jmr-biking (19. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... un ich sach noch so zu Mutti: "Die Bilder von der Mondlandung hätten se auch in den Dolos machen können"
> 
> 
> ich hoffe er/sie/es hat das beste Stück nicht nur vom Bommel verdecken lassen und ich bin nur zu blind um ne Hose zu erkennen
> Anhang anzeigen 899266


Ich hab genau dat Gleiche gedacht, als ich dat Bildche gesehen hab.   

Schöne Bilders. Bin ein bisschen neidisch! E-Bike und Lift, gute Kombination. Ob ich das auch in Zukunft mal testen soll???


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2019)

An die Bevölkerung in, um und um Oberbettendorf herum: *WIR hatten kein E*!Wir sinn alt und brauchens für die Pflege!
Wir waren die Schwitzer, die Stinker, die die nach HM stinken!
Nix für ungut - bei dem einen oder anderen von mir geschlagenen rhetorischen Haken such ich mich ja selbst!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> An die Bevölkerung in, um und um Oberbettendorf herum: *WIR hatten kein E*!Wir sinn alt und brauchens für die Pflege!
> Wir waren die Schwitzer, die Stinker, die die nach HM stinken!
> Nix für ungut - bei dem einen oder anderen von mir geschlagenen rhetorischen Haken such ich mich ja selbst!



Versteh eh nicht warum die da noch ne Kurbel dran haben.
Früher musste man nur den Griff drehen beim Mofa


----------



## H-P (21. August 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Versteh eh nicht warum die da noch ne Kurbel dran haben.
> Früher musste man nur den Griff drehen beim Mofa



Ne, Kurbel hatten die damals auch, nur der Auspuff war der unterschied.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2019)

Oha eh das musste man doch umbauen weil wegen schräglagenfreiheit !


----------



## H-P (21. August 2019)

Musste eh immer alles geben mit meiner Herkules M2 gegen die Flory Fahrer.


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2019)

Da hasse gegen mein 13er-Ritzel abber kein Land gesehn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2019)

We are smugglers! Beim Abstieg vom Schattberg/Saalbach stimmten einfach paar Indikatoren,
worauf sich die JFFR-Erntehelfers in Bewegung setzten....
Le Resultat: Ab Saalbach roch der Shuttlebus wie vollzogene EWS-Etappe nach "gebrauchter Socke"...




Abber Steini "gast" nummal beim Trocknen, jedes unterschiedliche geöffnete Fenster hat uns diffiziele Sockensorten vorgegaukelt -
heute gab's Frischverkostung - ett hat sich gelohnt! Ride on, nitt jeden Pilz mit Canesten bekämpfen, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. August 2019)

H-P schrieb:


> Musste eh immer alles geben mit meiner Herkules M2 gegen die Flory Fahrer.




Prima 5 S ... geteilt mit Bruda.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. August 2019)

Zündapp ZD-20 mit 15er Ritzel, 15er Bingvergaser aufgebohrt und 80ccm Polini Rennzylinder


----------



## H-P (22. August 2019)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Zündapp ZD-20 mit 15er Ritzel, 15er Bingvergaser aufgebohrt und 80ccm Polini Rennzylinder



Raser.


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2019)

Nu, da gibbet nix schönzureden - die Sticheleien des Hörrn H. aus K. hinterliessen Spuren!
Wochentags in Bonn gebunden liess ett dem Schreiberling keine Ruhe - war 26 wirklich fast schon tot?!
Ein Besuch in Villa Bacho aka H+S wurde anberaumt... Getz muss man wissen - und zahllose Kundenrezensionen
und des Meisters Feingespür können da nitt irren - hier iss ganz spezielles "Wohlfühlklima" anberaumt!
Wer in den heiligen Hallen von Radon werkelt bekommt erssma Feinbehandlung wie mit dem ärgerlicherweise
durchett Bankett streunenden Schmeissfliegling aka Kunden umzugehen iss...
Danach steht ein gestählter Zyklon im Verkaufsraum dessen Prämisse "Überheblichkeit" (watt ich nitt kenn'
datt gibbet nitt!) und Grundangehensweise (Watt willst Du, Wurm?!) für den neutralen Einkäuferling
schwere Kost sind - egal, mit meiner ausgeprägten ADS mach ich mir manchmal den Spaß und frag'
nach "Schaltohren für Puky" - Einlauf iss da immer garantiert!

Wir stellen die Recherche mal unter de Schirmherrschaft vonne Apothekenumschau und starten los....

Tant Reba hat Wasser inne Knie und kein Schluffen mehr für anzuziehn!


Nu, die alte Dame iss inne Jahre gekommen, stammt ja immerhin von 2009. Aber: kann doch nitt sein datt mers dir im Alter
vorgaukelt du seist ausse Mode gekommen und könntest getz mangels Schuhwerk nimmer raus!!!
Dranbleiben! Der Verfasser voloppte und weidormierte (Douglas-Adams-Dialektik für unauffälliges Herumschlawenzeln...)
de Karkassenpromenade nuff und nunter...Erkenntnis des Tages: Biss du Dominatrix (*29'*) oder doch eher devot?(*27,5*)....
In den Reihen wo sich sonst zu Hauf des Schreibers bevorzugte Pantienen tummelten - seien ett die High Roller von Maxxis
oder der korpulente Albert (dick, abber treu!) vonne Schwalbenvögel: komplette Fehlanzeige! Dicke Aufkleber mit der
Message datt datt Zeitalter der 26er perdu sei und de Industrie getz mit Umsatz to-the-maxx am Steuer sitze allenthalben!
Einzig allein ein auf Lachzwang reduzierter "Racing-Ralph" dümpelte noch im Regal - hat von mir lediglich die Freigabe für
Sanitärbereich und Naßzelle von wegen "Glas und Dorn - nach vorn!"
Fehlanzeige also, kein neue Schuh für Tant Reba, und mitt dem Knie....(da iss die alte Dame für bekannt, fängt irgendwann
spontan an ett Öl rauszuschlunzen als gäb's kein Morgen mehr, abber dafür gibbet doch Fortschritt und Weiterentwicklung!)...

Also rein inne Arena und auf den Versender mittem eigenen Schweizer Victorix zu schlagen - wo unten iss musset auch oben
geben, in der Casa die recht umtriebige Combo vonne Radschmiede BikeCompenents ausse Printenstadt! Abends - dann
gezwungenermaßen online - die Basartore aufgestoßen offenbarte sich recht schnell:
Wo de Bonners Tant Reba zum Heimpflegefall mit Rollatorenzwang erklärten wird dir da geholfen! Sogar:



*neues Knie* war drin! Für äußerst sportliche 300 Euronen kann de Tant getz noch 10 Jahr laufen - auf RockShox Sector Gold
Dual Position wurd ett Knie vergoldet, unn se kann sich sogar aussuchen ob se im knien oder stehen hupft!
Auch de Schuhabteilung war mannisch gefüllt - also - weiß mer ja nitt wie die Marktbarone so ticken - directammente
mal 3 Paar Schuh für vorne unn hinten zu tragen über die Kassentheke gezerrt - de Tant ihr Zukunft iss jesichert!

El Fazzito: Der Mensch will bedroore werden - ja, klar! - aber so unverschämt inne Ecke jestellt zu werden hat kein Biker verdient!
Also immer hartnäckig bleiben und auch mal die alten Werte pflegen, se dankens dir mit ungebremsten (und frisch"beknietem"!)
Spieltrieb nach vorn....ob de nur aus 26 Zoll Höhe oder martialischen 29 inne Brombeeren zu liegen komms -
ett schert die Dornen keinen feuchten Kericht! Hauptsache: Draussen!, der Pete!...getz mitte Tant auffem Hometrail spazieren...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2019)

Schön dat dett 26er weiter rollen darf  
Halte den Froschen auch in Ehren. Seine Einsätze werden zwar rar aber in der Alters & Ehrenabteilung kann es nicht schaden sich hin und wieder ein wenig zu schonen 

Der gemeine Biker braucht heutzutage schon min 29 Zoll um übers Würzelchen zu lupfen. 26 gilt als unfahrbar, sturz&suizidgefährdet. Wie kannste es auch wagen im die heiligen Hallen der Mofafahrer mit deinem proletarischen 26er gehabe vorzufahren ? Unerhört hast du keine Manieren ! Nachher holst du die noch aus ihren träumen wie toll sie mit ihren 36V daher rollen und eine Wurzel nach der andern meistern. So und jetzt verschwinde wieder in den untiefen der ( wie wir 26er so gern bezeichnet werden ) "ewig gestrigen"


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2019)

Beantrage umgehend H-Kennzeichen und stelle Berichterstattung auf "Sepia" ömm! 
Wie bedeutet datt eigentlich für DH? Wenn ich meinen heißverehrten DHler ausse Garage
innet Rampenlicht zerre...




Mussich dann sowatt am Schemel fixen um überhaupt Zeitnahme auszulösen? 




NEIEN! Dann hör ick auf! Ab DEM Punkt der Erniedrigung herrscht "Nacht-Matthes-Modus"!
Fahr ich halt im Hobbitland, die werden einen noch ernst nehmen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Beantrage umgehend H-Kennzeichen und stelle Berichterstattung auf "Sepia" ömm!
> Wie bedeutet datt eigentlich für DH? Wenn ich meinen heißverehrten DHler ausse Garage
> innet Rampenlicht zerre...
> 
> ...



Sowat feines musste ewig in Ehren halten ... Youngtimer der Zukunft 
Der @Fliewatüüt  braucht demnächst auch sowatt, musste ihm mal leihen. Sein Sohnemännchen ist so schnell das der Robinator nur noch Materialmordend hinter her hecheln kann


----------



## Pete04 (26. August 2019)

Hohoho!
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/enduro-world-series-7-northstar-2/

Wer hier materialmordend dem Gott des Gebrösels mal Opfer bringen will -



Ja, der Harz kann auch windelweich waschen! dem sei...



der Eckerlochsteig am Brocken empfohlen - latürnich Wochentags unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit....



Wer sich immer mal sinnentleert von Schaltwerk, Alltagstroubles und überflüssigem Schnickschnack trennen wollte -
DA wird dir geholfen! Zudem Blitzbiosauber gegen den Sprung übern Teich, und lustisch spreschen tun se da auch noch!
Ride on, der Pete - gänsefleisch mol Plotz moche?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hohoho!
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/enduro-world-series-7-northstar-2/
> 
> Wer hier materialmordend dem Gott des Gebrösels mal Opfer bringen will -
> ...



Der Robinator entledigt sich des Schaltwerks auch mit ohne solche Passagen auf ganz lapidaren Wegen. Wer Zerstören gelernt hat der kanns halt


----------



## Pete04 (27. August 2019)

Da trifft ja auch Angebot auf gerüttet Masse - hier gelten andere Standarts!


----------



## Pete04 (28. August 2019)

Nach de Vacancies geziehmt ett sich doch widder bisken Patrouille auffe erweiterten Hometrails zu machen -
doch watt mers da erleben kann: *Of Monsters & Man*....



Ahnungslos präferierte mers den Must-have-Lieblings-Plansch-Place am Rursee als dieses Urzeitmonster lautstark Wurzel
kappte - da nehmen Gartenfetischisten die Stubbelfräse! Kopf iss grad im Wurzelwerk zwecks Mampf versenkt,
abber die (latürnich obligatorische, dafür simmers raus!) Netzrecherche ergibt folgendes:

Zitat, ausdrücklich Wikipedia:
Der *Weidenbohrer* (_Cossus cossus_) ist ein Schmetterling (Nachtfalter) aus der Familie der Holzbohrer (Cossidae). 
...abber getz kommts!
...Die Falter erreichen eine Flügelspannweite von 65 bis 80 Millimetern und haben einen plumpen Körperbau, wobei die Weibchen dicker und größer als die Männchen sind. (Zitatende! Schreiben die so bevor ich Chauvie des Monats werd', aber Momentaufnahmen auffem Aldi-Parkplatz können nitt täuschen!) Vielleicht iss der Robinator ein verkanntes Weibchen?!
Verschweigen wollen mers nitt: Als Falter iss der hässlich wie die Nacht!

Der Wurmling beängstigt - kann warscheinlich auch Carbonfelgen gefährlich werden - Rursee meiden!

Zweite Hürde hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt:



Weder wurd' hier ein weiterer Schmäh' gegen die - in diesem Pic bitte schön blitzsauber präsenten - 26'er eingeläutet - noch
Verhaltensindex für 20'-Puky-Gemeinde zementiert sondern die Durchfahrtshöhe für Seglerjünger die ihr Schwert behalten
wollen in Fels geprixelt...
Im Durchgang zur Halbinsel Eichert fehlt ordentlich Wasser, zur Zeit sicher 7 Meter dem feisten Sommer geschuldet -
den BadeBubi störts mitnichten! Plansch on, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2019)

Die Börse iss so voll von Gretas Segeltour...da les' ich inne Bikebravo im Gastbeitrag von furchtlosen Americanos
die gen Indien aufbrechen um Tibet und den "Knochensee" zu bezwingen. Viel Enthaltsamkeit, wildgewordene Affen,
großes Abenteuer...




















Feststellung: auffem Kontinentalschelf alle Reserven plattfahren und dann heimgehn kann auch Glück!
Mit Berggewitter und allem PiPaPo auffem "Sellakringel"...
Und:




Bohneneintöpfe nur draussen verdauen! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. September 2019)

Nachschlach: Schnee kann auch!




Der Profi schickt hier de Frouw vor weil sonst Tourenbericht abreisst - mussich bei @Stunzi mal checken!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (4. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bohneneintöpfe nur draussen verdauen! Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


>


Hinterradversetzen durch Dienstleister vor Ort - Ziel des Projekts iss datt Projekt!


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2019)

Wenn die jute Janis Joplin datt gewusst hätte - wollt doch nur 'nen Mercedes Benz against ihre Kumpels mit den Porsches...



Ein HYBRID aus Yeti und Muc-Off! Heilijet Kanonenrohr - da hat mich der Herr abber vor Pupillenriss bewahrt
sowatt inne Natur zu erleben! Unn die ominösen Schillerscheiben umme Radnabe? Bewahren einen vermeintlich
vor krebserregendem Bremsstaub! Nö, bevor mers mit so 'nem Autoscooter-Plagiat inne Landschaft aufschlagen,
da pflegen mers doch die "Rentner" inne Garage!
Also ab an den Bock aka Bock auf Ballern - wenn datt Gefährt geliefert hat: 



Wenn schon Kette neu, dann gefälligst auch den Heck-Turnaround! Müssen sich ja vertragen und lieb haben! 



Die Lenkzentrale auch mal abgespeckt - war in oranje watt zu protzig....



Finale Ligure: Lenkerspreizung von 67 cm auf 80 cm durch Mental Faltbar: da mag der Hörr Phillip als Bikebergsteiger noch so schwärmen -
von wegen inne engen Kurven wäre enger sexy - nach dem Upgrade fühlt sich der Schreiberling wie Urbüffel auf Sattel -
reitet breit und lächelt ebenso...Lasse reinbölln, der Pete! Dreifach statt einfach, kann hier doch jeder machen wie er will!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (5. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> war in oranje watt zu protzig....


nix da - watt mutt datt mutt, weg vom Mainstream und nicht wieder zurück Meiner is auch orange (ja, nich wieder watt ihr denkt) - aber aus China


----------



## Pete04 (5. September 2019)

Da binnich ja auch für - aber nach der Neuvorstellung vonne Bikerhelme 661 Friedrichhafen - und der Kombi am Lenker...



mussich sagen: Allet hat Grenzen - in dem Fall nur einen Wimpernschlach vonne MARVEL - Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. - entfernt -
musse dich neu erfinden, sonst endeste im chinesischen Tierkreisritus als phosphorisierender Pandapups oder muss
auch noch im Kotztüm durche Wälder - näh, danke!





Inne Natur kommt Kombi aus Zitrone unn Heidelbeere nitt vor - die denkt sich seit Jahrhunderten watt dabei!
Ride on, der Pete - aber meinentwegen alle Farben!


----------



## Pete04 (18. September 2019)

Heute mal füssisch am Horseshoe-Bend scouten....



Aber sehr geil! Original am Colorado 2 Jahre her, aber die synonym vermarktete "Loreley Extra-Runde" weiss zu gefallen -
dem Zittrigen unter den Bikezapplern sei der Rampage-Faktor annet Herz gelegt - missing Geländers an allen Kanten,
so bleibt der Jah-Drop-Faktor erhalten! Leise Talpassagen am Forstbach wussten zu bezirzen, und für HO-Enthusiasten
und Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes: Hier triffste se noch, die alten Warships:



"HMS" Goethe - getz nach Maschinenumbau wahrscheinlich Euro 6 abber kein Dampfer mehr - schön isse trotzdem!
Die "Extra-Runde" zieht vom Parkplatz Loreley hinter Paternberg rein ins Försterbachtal gen Bornich - Paternberg kann man patzen,
wen interssiert schon Wohnsiedlung - aber datt Forstbachtal punktet und Einkehr im Hof Leisefeld vorm Spitznack mit 4 Aussichtpunkten
iss Pflicht - Kuchen und Johannisbeersaft winken! 
Iss getz kein Bewerbungsbogen zur EWS, wer mehr will kann hier auch mehr, aber der FroHriderAkku sieht danach frisch geföhnt aus!
Ride on, scouted the unexpected, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (19. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die "Extra-Runde" zieht vom Parkplatz Loreley hinter Paternberg rein ins Försterbachtal gen Bornich - Paternberg kann man patzen,
> wen interssiert schon Wohnsiedlung - aber datt Försterbachtal punktet und Einkehr im Hof Leisefeld vorm Spitznack mit 4 Aussichtpunkten
> iss Pflicht - Kuchen und Johannisbeersaft winken!


Jep  Von Sankt Goarshausen über Rheinhöhenweg und Patersberg ins Forstbachtal, bis Bornich, ab in den Rheinsteig über Spitznack, Loreley,
Loreleyschule Trails bis runter nach Forstbach ist ne super kleine Runde die man immer mal mit einbauen kann.


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2019)

*50 ways to leave your lover...

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-friday-fails-86.html?trk=rss*

Minute 3.30 Offenbarungseid watt mers mit Kaminholz nicht machen sollte...
...und für folgende KaminAbende: gibt ja noch 85 VorRiders vom Stöffken!
Vortrefflich geeignet für "How-not-to..." - immer widder beeindruckend über watt für fragliche
Obstacles sich die Menschheit sehenden Auges stürzt....


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2019)

Wo unsere Zunft doch so intensiv den Boden pflegt müsste es doch was zurückgeben!?
Wenn mers Wahner und Schavener Heide durch solch "Scrubbing" die Bodenfurche
locker halten wäre doch steuerlich 'ne kleine Entlastung für MTBler anzudenken....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> *50 ways to leave your lover...
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-friday-fails-86.html?trk=rss*
> 
> ...



Meinst 1:30 oder ? Schon hart der Einschlag


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Wo unsere Zunft doch so intensiv den Boden pflegt müsste es doch was zurückgeben!?
> Wenn mers Wahner und Schavener Heide durch solch "Scrubbing" die Bodenfurche
> locker halten wäre doch steuerlich 'ne kleine Entlastung für MTBler anzudenken....


Schavener Heide kannste knicken. Alles verboten ... da sind Naturaktivisten am Werk. Achso ...Die BuWehr darf dort natürlich noch grosszügig Erdreich umwälzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (22. September 2019)

Bei so 'ne schmierige Klimafacette geh' ich doch - latürnich mit Wanderstock und Stoßjebete - mal am benachbarten Airport
kucken watt die Politik so versaubeutelt!
Wir verinnerlichen Werte - soweit, so gut - abber: inne Natur bepinkeln - meist Männchen, kann heut' gegendert durchaus
Variablen erfahren - mers ja so bisken datt Gebiet. Punkt. Datt:



...geht garnich in Köln-Bonn - und am hellichten Tage!!!Wo kommen mers da denn hinne!?
Innehalten: Thema fokussieren: Kanzlerin hebt ab:



Bis dahin toleriert - abber die Presse sagt am Abend datt AKK (selbes Rudel, selbe Wahlversprechen) herausgebeten
worden sei weil Fankorpus zu groß - damit startete die Lady for Defence im eigenen Flieger 15 Minuten differenziert
im Airbus Natogrün. Da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein, ich fordere für die Lebenspartner von den Grazien miniganz
50 Euro Parteizuschlag auf den Liter Treibstoff, egal wohin ett geht - und möge ett wehtun!!!
 Stay glaubwürdisch, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2019)

Freitach hätt ich fast nen Q7 anjebumst, der SUV-Treiber hatte auf der Heckklappen nen Uffklebe mit Stinkefinger wo drunter stand "Fuck you Klimagretel" ... so Typen haben nen IQ von nem Quadratmeter Feldweg, spiegelt aber momentan das Bild wieder. Keiner will raus aus der Komfortzone. In Monaco diskutieren die oberen 100 über die 280.Mio Klimaflüchtlinge der Zukunft .. wahrscheinlich auch alle mim Privatjet angereist ... da wärs mal Sinnvoll sowatt per Telekon abzuhalten oder ?

Aber mim Finger auf die andern zeigen bringt einen auch nicht weiter, muss ma selber Anfangen. Ham schon so einiges von der Liste ( Flugreisen, Fresschiffe usw. ) gestrichen und das ohne Komfortverlust bis jetzt, dann geht's demnächst ans eingemachte ... entweder es macht einer oder keiner ....


----------



## Pete04 (26. September 2019)

@H-P : nomma eins für den Introvertierten: Ich bin Grooth!Beste Aussage eines Holzstumpfs seit Jahren...


----------



## H-P (27. September 2019)

Pete04 schrieb:


> @H-P : nomma eins für den Introvertierten: Ich bin Grooth!Beste Aussage eines Holzstumpfs seit Jahren...



@Pete04 , der Satz überfordert mich.


----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2019)

Wer John Wyck knackt - mit allen Vorlieben beseelt - lacht doch über "Guardians of the Galaxy"!


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2019)

Die Kanaren...hier zählen noch andere Werte als Peseten...



Weil selbst "falscher Hase" aka Kaktus nix mehr taugt - selbst schuld, hammse alles weggeballert hier...
gibbet getz:



rot unn blau statt SchwarzWeißMalerei! Die Blaue iss für Biker unn Hiker,
inne Dusche behebbar und hinterlässt Fragezeichen....quasi Übungsmunni!
Die rote iss für'n Fuchs - danach keinen Mux....
Augen auf beim Wegverlauf, die CamoBuxe iss schon widder im Koffer!
Stay tuned, meidet Sonntagsjäger (hier iss jeden Tag Sonntag!), der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (28. Oktober 2019)

Nach dem siebten Geschwaderüberflug: Kranichzeit hat begonnen!
Datt kann man auffem Sattel aussitzen und hat dann sonne Yul-Brynner-Style Haarfärbung;
abber, mit Blick auffe Greta: Baumwollshape statt Plastique hyped!
Vorteil: getrocknete Wanderaltlast vom Pattevurrel kann
a) übern Riegel gestreut werden: Geschmacksnote: neu und interessant, moussierend am Gaumen....
b) auffen Kompost und da bissken Wanderlust entwickeln, auch nitt falsch....

Sind die kleinen Sachen die Bikerleben wertvoll machen... stay tuned, Empfehlung gegen Dumbo folgt,
ich näh' noch die jute Jute, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Oktober 2019)

Hier ... vollökologische recyclebare Vogelkackschutzvariante:








Mussde nur noch paar Flaschen Rotwein leer saufen damit de an die Korken kommst welche die Löcher verschliessen


----------



## Pete04 (11. November 2019)

Da simmer abber langsam inne Region von Spongebob-Schwammkopf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. November 2019)

DAS unterschreiben mers definitivo unterhalb vom Sassolungo! Fein definiert markieren zwei kleine "Pöppies"
die Brechkante zwischen Bodenhaftung und "ab getz bisse Pilot!"
Niemals überfordernd oder in 6 Metern Höhe ausgespuckt weckt der Trail datt Känguruh in Dir!
Besser niemals angetroffen - für den Zweifler must-have-Einbau innet Frühjahrsbrevier....
Lasse reinbölln, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2019)

Liebe Compagneros und Compasinen, 2019 klingt aus und muss wohl auch so sein...
Kein leichtes Jahr, datt möcht ich sagen - Stichwort: Go big or go home! 
Führ' ich eine sachlich vollkonkrete Diskussion mit Bikebuddy in Winterberg auf Augenhöhe (klingt easy, abba pass auf watt kommt!)
sagt der zu mir: "abber du fährst ja auch 26' ! ........sacken lassen.........................kalter Zorn, nomma nachsacken lassen..............

*ethisch Abstand gewinnen***

Eine Retrospektive: Sommers dachte ich ja noch: die machen alle SPAß! Hier und da wurd' meiner Meinung nach überzogen diskutiert
ob Kurve 7 im DH WiBe mit "twentyniners" fluffiger hätte funzen können, ob Stein 47 auffem Müllerbachtrail in Lezzebursch gewuppt
hätt', ob aus dem Schlüsselbeinbruch nur 'ne abgerissene GoPro geworden wäre hätte....
Faust inne Tasche; immerhin tut sich der "Nachwuchs" kund....

Aber getz: Kultautor Henri Lesewitz, die kalte Sau, der Kilometerkilla meiner schlaflosen Nächte tut kund:
da wirsste gedisst, wenn se dich mit 2- oder 3-fach-Schaltung erwischen! Du biss schon dout!
Output: pures Entsetzen! Aber der folgende Einkaufsversuch - Versuch macht kluch! - und die
desinterissierte Abglitsche bei Radon ein paar 26'-Pellen zu ergattern zeigte:
Zukunft hat begonnen - unn nach deren Defi bisse nich dabei!

ZukunftsPROgnose 2020:



Isch weck den Gorilla in misch! Geh mit kleinen Bikes raus und hau' selbiges! Fahre FatBike in Memoria PinkFix Malario
und lass mich nich' verbiegen... hab weiterhin Lupine als "wenn Schalter auf "on" iss Tag im Wald" und Freude über
Schlagloch auf Waldautobahn wenn mers se schon braucht! 

Freu' mich auf jede/n/g da draussen, kommt/s/n gut ins Neue, der Pete! ...aka Alberich 26'


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2019)

26 Paint dead


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2019)

Mein Gott, ich wusste garnich wieviel Photoshop auf ein Pic passt! Danke, Ehrhabener!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2019)

Nix Shop ... alles pure natürliche Urgewalt ?


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2019)

Laut Urban Priol zeitnah simmers wischi und waschi; wir könne also hier machen watt mer wolle!
Lobet und preiset ihr Völker den Schmodder da draussen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2019)

Guten Rutsch und gutes Neues für alle Fun Riders!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2020)




----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2020)

Frostiger Gruß vonne Acht, am Wochenende! Viel Schlupf beim Aufstieg, kein Platz für Couchpotatoes...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2020)

Fachfrage für Muschi's Betonsanierer:



Neugier obsiescht... im Bösch hinterm Milzenhäusschen Richtung Schmidtheim...2 von den Exemplaren gesichtet auf Eifelschleife
Motte; 3-seitig ordentlich Beton mit 15 cm Armierung, die 4. Seite hat stählerne Türklappenfassung, 45° abfallend, wobei Klappe jeweils perdu...
Da die beiden Teile jeweils in Nähe zu Wegkreuzungen standen: Ist das ein Bodenzugang oder Onkel Adis kleinster Kampfstand
der Geschichte? (Den Krieg hat's nachweislich nitt beeinflußt...) Unn getz nitt unsachlich werden in Sachen: Streukiste für
Winterdienst - in der Dimension von Nachhaltigkeit hätten noch nitt mal die Brownies geplant.... Ich bitte um Erleuchtung!☀
Auch unerleuchtet, watt nicht unterbelichtet sein muss:



Schäferbach, Dänenbach - alles murmelt gen Urft! Ein Träumschen, fein datt mers hat!
Stay draussen, so oft wie's eben geht, der Pete (Ick hoffe die Recherchetools klackern schon...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2020)

Das einzigste was ich auf der Karte da gefunden habe:




Vielleicht der Hinterausgang von Milzehäuschen ... war ja schliesslich mal horizontales Gewerbe drin


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2020)

Ah, muss präzisieren:



Rechts oben gesperrter spinner Parkplatz Silberberg an der L204 zwischen fragwürdigem Häusschen und Schmidtheim,
dann der Zufahrt nach Hecken/Paulushof gefolgt und in der ersten ernstzunehmenden Rechtskurve losgedalpt...
Vielleicht iss inne Topos noch was zu finden.....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Februar 2020)

Hm ... da bin ich raus da muss Ortskundiger her ....


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2020)

Getz hab ich mich aber verbissen....








						75 Jahre Ardennen Offensive: Am Westwall wirkt die Faszination bis heute nach
					

Kreis Euskirchen – Die Situation könnte vor 75 Jahren ähnlich gewesen sein: Im Tiefflug dröhnt das Flugzeug über die alte Flakstellung am Flugplatz Dahlemer Binz hinweg. Denn auch wenn der Westwall in Richtung Frankreich gerichtet war, so dürften d...




					www.ksta.de
				




Versorgungsschächte Westwall - da biste vonne Söck!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2020)

Ahso , ja son Teil ragt bei Maria Wald auch ausse Erde 
Dachte aber immer dat wär ne Entlüftung für die Verbindung Urftsee - Staubecken Heimbach


----------



## jmr-biking (7. März 2020)

Tag zusammen! 
Zu spät gesehen. Das sind  Kabelbrunnen/Versorgungsschächte für z.B. Feldkabel. Ein Anschluss z.b. einer Flakstellung oder eines Bunkers an das Telefonnetz. 

Viele Grüße, JMR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. März 2020)

Grüße zurück und happy biking!


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2020)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Tag zusammen!
> Zu spät gesehen. Das sind  Kabelbrunnen/Versorgungsschächte für z.B. Feldkabel. Ein Anschluss z.b. einer Flakstellung oder eines Bunkers an das Telefonnetz.
> 
> Viele Grüße, JMR
> ...


Häddich doch gleich den Fachmann gefragt! Sowatt kann sich Handygeneration gar nimmer vorstellen!


----------



## jmr-biking (9. März 2020)

Ne, der Feldfernsprecher OB/ZB, unter älteren Gedienten auch Ackerschnacker genannt, war zwar ähnlich groß wie das erste Motorola C-Netz Telefon. Aber er brauchte 2 Drähtchen um Verbindung mit einem anderen Teilnehmer aufzunehmen. Der Kabelbongo, auch Kabelaffe genannt, hats verlegt. ?


----------



## daWutz (9. März 2020)

Und kurbeln musste man, für den Strom zum klingein...


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2020)

Meldung anne Dämmel-Leit-Zentrale: Im Moment nur PumpTrack!



Schön, wenn mers vorgebaut hat - mit einem Wisch iss alles weg! Schön auffe Jesundheit achten da draussen,
andere könnten euch watt husten!


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2020)

Ach übrigens: der abgebildete Rahmen besitzt noch kein "H-Kennzeichen" und wird noch erfolgreich bewegt -
die Kompatibilität moderner Desinfektionsflaschen tut ihr Übriges...




Nach dem Biken, vor dem Fressen - Händsche wasche nitt vergessen! Stay clean, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2020)

Hängen die 2 Klorollen am Brotpfadhüttchen noch?! Oh, hätt ich erst eruieren sollen!
Damit hab' ich wohl die Europäische Reserve der Kerneifel dem Plündertum freigegeben....
Wanderung rund um Alendorf war jedenfalls sehr Küchenschellenlastig....


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2020)

Hallo Pete04,
    durch die Verwendung modernen Cookie-Trackings konnten wir dein Bewegungsprofil analysieren. Deine wöchentlichen Höhenmeter liegen leider *unter dem Durchschnitt.* Um eine Verbesserung deiner Werte zu erzielen, wirst du in Kürze automatisch zu *eMTB-News.de* weitergeleitet.
    Weiterleitung in 10 Sekunden …


 
Auch nitt schlecht - ein Hauch von Angstschweiss inne Ungerbuxe!


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2020)

Aprilscherz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2020)

Der Vorgabe bei Feiertagsausflug regional zu bleiben konnte entsprochen werden...



...ganz großer Fux! Schönecker Schweiz, datt liess doch hoffen - und in der Tat:



...vorbei an allerLey



Schlüsselstellen...



zum Platz wo der Barthel den Most - äh, Bär sein Lauch holt...






Offiziele mtb-route gibbet auch, mehr geht nitt! Ride on, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (12. April 2020)

Ich hau' nomma einen raus - wenn der Korken platzt in Sachen Bike frei geht ja alles durch die Decke!
2-Bäche-Tour Hasborn, round about 13 Km, 330 HM, ein pläsierlich Plätzken:
Wir starten beim Sauerbrunnen und seiner Kelle - da hab' ich in getzige Zeiten abber bissken "Iiiih" vor!





Der Pfad weiss forsch zu fordern - dolle Idee: am folgenden Berschnapp bietet Familie Fischer
vonne Ferienwohnungsvermietung am Trail Getränke auf Treu&Glauben am Trail im Bachbett:
SupaIdee!


Bachbett - Lach' nett! Smoothy Liegens gibbet auch um mal autofreies Tal zu studieren...
Bei DEM Anblick im Rücken, da weisse bescheid:



Und mit dem abschließend früheren Mühlgräbchen...



...sei sich hier verabschieded; macht was draus! Stay tuned, der Pete!
Gerüttet Einkehr gibbet auch, da mögen mers abber zur Zeit nix prognostizieren....


----------



## H-P (14. April 2020)

Bei dem "Hasborner Sauerbrunnen " immer auf den Jahrgang achten, da gibt es gute und nicht so gute.

Genau wie beim Chablis de Schabrack.?


----------



## Pete04 (14. April 2020)

Den Chatêau de Kackerlack nich zu vergessen - der diesjährige "Hasborner" sticht - siehe Pic -
durch hohen Eisenanteil hervor....


----------



## H-P (15. April 2020)

Ja, mir aber etwas zu lang am Gaumen und dann pelzig im Abgang.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2020)

98er Pöhlmichfott und Rüsselsheimer Nierentritt habt ihr vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (16. April 2020)

Cabernet de Trottoire nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Pete04 (16. April 2020)

Möge mit einem legendären Tröpfsken "Doc B - Amateures Choice" datt Thema dicht sein!
Bedankt für die Markübersicht! Soll keiner sagen mer hätten Corinna nitt ausgenutzt....


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2020)

So - der Tourentip war so charmant, simmer einfach selber druff reingefallen!
Die Eifel bietet schon weites Kopfkino - KAIFENHEIM, da denkt mers doch direkt an häusliche Gewalt
in diesen Zeiten! (Ein Thema wo der Verfasser stets schon inne 1. Runde nach Punkten verliert,
abber Handtuch schmeissen kanner mittlerweile recht passabel - wenn's die "andere Ecke"
nitt geflissentlich übersieht....) Themenstellung: 2-Bäche-Tour Hasborn, diesmal per Bike...
Gestartet wurde mit handelsüblichem, analogen Material (als Bike prima, Käse als solcher eher selbiger...)



An Tagen wie diesen (Covid, isch kannet nimmer hören...) iss Prophylaxe anjesacht,
in dem Fall: de Eilige Maria vonne Pandämie, wirkt zwar erst auffem großen Blatt, abber dann kannse!



Einstieg beim Liever Hartsteinwerk , die fahren da XL-Kipper wie in Trumpland - da wirkt
unsere BikeSizeDiskussion abber ordentlich lächerlich....
Im Gegensatz zur gecancelten Wies'n:



Oagzapft iss! Schöner Einstieg für die neue Forke (vom verschwindenden 26er-Markt, höhö),
weiss zu überzeugen...





Eine Mtb-Route in RP teils handtuchbreit, da iss mers schon gerührt....



Wenner nix kann - abber auf Kaninchendraht ungeschlagen! Alternierend wurden Furten
gereicht - jedoch: einfach zu schnell, da herrscht dann leider eine gewisse Unschärfe -
kein Einfluß auffe Trailqualität!



Scheint's eine eigene Währung im Trial zu geben; vorgestellt: der VulkanTaler:



Spielereien müssen sein, wie sagte nomma so'n netter Froind: ein Traktat für mein Laktat....



....nach Diktat: verrötsch! Dabei sehn die immer so statisch aus....
Das eine oder andere stillgelegte Rundwegelchen bietet Spielraum....






Mme au Trail - berschnapp droht Blötschkopp!



Wilde Gefahrenstellen trefflichst umkurvt...



...für genau datt hier:



...vom Köppa mal abgesehen, auch enn Fliegengewicht braucht 15cm Eintauchtiefe!



Wow! In Seuchenzeiten - ohne Not - schmeckt in Natur



datt HasiBrot! Nur echt mit Gurke! Wer das ebige für Kalauer hielt, ich mach mal zugänglich:



Der Hammä! Der Bub vom Alfbachtal - für Hartgesottene (also die, die so'n Dorfjodler
tolerieren können ohne Blitzdingsen...) steht Strophe 3 da hingezimmert!
...bringt mich nicht zum Friedhof hin - ich glaub ett hackt! 
Mer fahr'n dich in den Ofen drin - dann macht dein Alfbach auch koa Sinn!!! 






Je < 2,00 Meta desto > Spaß! Wobei - nasaler Unterton:
"Mer wollen Euch über de Gefahren nicht in Unkenntnis lassen" aka doof soll keiner sterben....
Für Steinschlach und Furten hat jeder sein eigen Äujelsche - die Tücke liegt im Detail -
oder wie hier:



...inne saugeilen Badegumpe! Ein unverhoffter 6er im Traillotto - der Verfasser hatte sich
schon bis auffe Mariensocke entblösst und setzte zur Arschbombe aka "Gumpensprung" an....
da zeigte sich ein metallisch Glitzern im bis dahin friedlichen Pool... ff


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2020)

Ein *NEUNAUGE*! Datt hätte abber ordentlich inne nitt mehr getragene Buxe gehn können,
ett gehen Gerüchte über stundenlange Kämpfe mit diesen hinterhältigen Bestien!
Hinknien und den Schöpfer preisen war eins....



So durft mers datt noch an Natur erleben - endchique! Endlich mal wieder den Schweinehund
bezwungen, hat sich sowatt von gelohnt! Stay im Bachtal, der Pete!

PS; Nachreicher:



Weg war auch da, die Tour war seriös....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2020)

Weltklasse Pete ... Natur pur !
Schön die Pferdelunge noch mal in freier Wildbahn zu sehen


----------



## H-P (23. April 2020)

Den Zitteraal sieht man auch an Schlüsselstellen auf dem Trail.


----------



## gruener-Frosch (23. April 2020)

mich täten eher die Goldklumpen im Tümpel verzaubern - ob es ein großer Kampf mit dem zittrigen Bewacher wird...?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. April 2020)

DU hast doch nen Holzkopf ... Holz leitet keinen Strom


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. April 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> An Tagen wie diesen (Covid, isch kannet nimmer hören...) iss Prophylaxe anjesacht,
> in dem Fall: de Eilige Maria vonne Pandämie, wirkt zwar erst auffem großen Blatt, abber dann kannse!
> Anhang anzeigen 1024909


Mega


----------



## Pete04 (24. April 2020)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> mich täten eher die Goldklumpen im Tümpel verzaubern - ob es ein großer Kampf mit dem zittrigen Bewacher wird...?


Rausbiken und Riskieren iss eins! Wir warten auffe DashCam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (26. April 2020)

Kommste zeitig aussem Bette - schaffst du's lokkä bis zur Nette! Startpunkt kurz vorm Talschluss
Netterhöfe anne K16, wo andernorts Wanderparkplätze aussem Leim gehn wie der Calli verjüngt
sich hier de Fahrbahn auf eingleisig...fein, fein... Am Wegesrand:




Datt nenn' ich mal sportlich katholisch! Man beachte die Stüfsken um den Baumstamm,
wer da die Lampen zündelt bleibt bis innet hohe Alter Flitzebogen...
Ein Bankangebot am Wegesrand:



Handgezimmertes Beistelltischken mit 20x30er Brillenputztuch - wir waren begeistert über
die praktizierte Gastfreundschaft. Einige Requisiten am Rande der Strada - sehr Marienstocklastisch,
ob datt den Laacher Mönchen geschuldet iss?! - künden:



Zeigt: Raser gab ett auch schon zu Römerzeiten - hier hat wahrscheinlich einer seinen
Streitwagen auffem Heimwech vonne Vulkanbrauerei zerlegt, sich selber gleich dazu....
So, mal Butta bei de Fische, der Talgrund ging aus und wich - oh Wunda - einem Anstieg...



Der Traumpfadeprozessor hatte den "Bergheideweg" ausgespuckt, flugs wurd der tiefste Punkt
fern der Zivilisation zum Start erkoren. Hat zur Folge datt einfach anfangs ALLE Körner verschossen
werden, aber 1/4 Aufstiege für 3/4 nappi iss doch nettes Tauschverhältnis. Und aus dem NetteTAL
zur BERGheide gibt auch dem nitt hellsten Kerzlein auffe Torte die Ahnung datt Höhenmeter
Berg unn Tal trennen. Der Biker tropft, er sehnt nach Rast - da wächst am Weg



der Hungerast! Höhö, ein formidables Exemplar, aber dett trifft uns nitt unvorbereitet -
ett nahte förmlich ein BANKett!



Sehr geil! Getz ma ehrlich, Compagneros: wann haste im Leben mal datt Glück datt DIE Bank frei iss -
und zwar dann wenn de se brauchst und nitt im Vorbeifahren....da hat uns abber die Glücksfee
inne Schutzmaske gepupert! Der grüne Büggel iss zwar leider nich aus Hanff (könnt mers ja wegrauchen,
hihi...) abber dient trefflichst der Mitnahme von Müllingers und watt den Wegesrand so nitt zieren sollte.
Im Hintergrund grüßt der Gänsehals während vorne die Hohe Acht die Jause ziert, Chapeau!
Allet richtig gemacht...



Watt Bildwucht - und abber auch: watt Zufall! Ein Traumpfad am Wochenende?
Ja - genau! Im Leben nitt soviel Pupils auffe Pfade getroffen, ich dachte die wollen durchs Rote Meer
innet Land wo Milch und Honig fliessen... Oma, Opa, Kind & Co., Hund (ohne Leine, klar doch..)ebenso,
ett war wie RP meets Wanderfroide am Sonntach auf Wanderpfad X.
Lediglich die antizyklische Herangehensweise vom kleinen, abber feinen Team sicherte frühe Sichtung
und umgängliche Umgangsweisen, also gegen den Strom und im Uhrzeigersinn war Gebot der Stunde
und hat funktioniert, sogar mit Spaß unn dafür gehn mers ja raus...
Ride on, Survival the Eivel, der Pete...(hat getz 3 Tach Luft, da iss noch selbige nach oben....)


----------



## Pete04 (27. April 2020)

Getz geht's durche Decke! Tag 3, Tour 3 - hättich datt mal im WP hingezimmert....



Bach-Pfad in Bleialf - 4 Bäche zum kleinen Preis, nix wie hinne!



Start vom Sportplatz Bleialf über den Naturerlebnispfad gegen de Uhr, sollte sich nix schenken...
Wo schon Blei im Namen liegt...



hat's latürnich Berschmannsvergangenheit, hier Reste vonne Dicke Bertha, Grubenauswurf pflasterte
unseren Wech. So früh schon Schächte von 8x4 Metern im Vortrieb, alle Achtung - Bleialf hätte
'ne Tube haben können. Das Wegelchen zieht sich gefällig...



Dann erste Prüfung: Querung des Alfbachs mit Zuführung eines schmalen Pädskens mit mannisch
Stacheldraht - breite Lenkerfront kann hier rauhe Haut bedeuten (oder Hornhaut bei Mehrfachtätern...)



Hier eher substantiell im Hintergrund erkennbar, mer wollen ja die Entdeckerfroide nitt nehmen....
Und, ich sach ett immer wieder, mehr kommt nie dümmer nachhause wenn mers sich der Fremde stellt:



Uffgepasst: Iss ein rauhes Ländchen mit rauher, abber herzlicher Bevölkerung, auch inne Vergangenheit.
Als die Kelten, die damals auch pikten, ihrem römischen Nachbarn im Streit dett Carport (sehr solide
Bauweise übgrigens...) niederbrannten haben se festgestellt datt bis zu 80% ordentlich Holzkohle 
übrigblieb! Fortan brannten reihenweise die Garagen, unn wegen dem seriösen Anstrich - brandschatzen
war auch damals umstritten und konnte in den Zirkus führen (also: REIN in DEN Cirkus, und zwar Maximus,
mit Tieren, reserviertem Platz abber ohne Gelata auffe Tribüne!) -gab man dem auf Kohle aus seienden
Kelten den Namen KÖHLER. Damit der erste Beruf der aus Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten Ansehen fand!
Auf Höhe Donsbach stockte dem Verfasser der Atem: *CORONASICHTUNG*!!!



Jott sei Dank Kampfanzug am Mann, dett AntiCovBuzz leistete ganze Arbeit! Harmlos gelb war
ett uns Jahrzehnte als Löwenzahn verkauft worden - der brave Peter Lustig tat sein Teil dazu -
und performt dann in die weiße doudjefährliche Form! Hammers doch jahrelang unbedarf noch
inne Welt rausgepustet! Gefahr erkannt - Hackengazz!



So schnell liess der/die/datt Virus nitt los - nun trachtete es in Aufstiegsweiden nache Jesundheit!



Natürlich widder hoch....Trefflich Jausenplätzken erwischt:



...mit dem bewährten grünen Säckchen...bei ordentlich Landschaft:



Dem "Alten Prümser" längst bekannt: Bleialfer Ländchen iss Tornado-Alley!
Der aktuelle "Long-Ton-Erny" hatte uns knapp verfehlt...



Halleluja... Sonst noch im Portfolio: der flachste Marder Deutschlands bei Halenfeld - nach
Mehrfachnutzung vonne Gülletraktoren nur noch 1cm hoch! Damit für's Anschleichen inne Natur
perfekt, aber: Kein Leben mehr drinne... Ein kalbendes Schaf; die Dame hatte sich für den Gebähr-
vorgang vonne Meute entfernt, nach geschätzten 112 Folgen "Der Doktor und das liebe Vieh"
wollten mers eingreifen - aber nach dem 3. nachhaltigen "Möh" hammers kapiert datt auch Schafe
Intimbereiche schätzen (also: kalben die getz oder lämmern die schon?) - also Abstand aufgebaut...
Nach Passieren der Landstraße hinab ins Ihrenbachtal, Bundesgrenze...
Nach abermaligem Queren der L1 hatte der Wegpate nochmal tief inne Trickkiste gegriffen:
Die bestimmt 1,8 Km lange Abfahrt trieb mit faustgroßen Basaltstücken gepflastert den Skill
auf Wettkampfniveau - frisch geschnittene Schlehen sollen auch inne Pace gelegen haben;
abber dem Pete gingen die Gäule durch unn da hatter für Basalt unn Schlehe keine Zeit mehr...
um zum Abschluss fast biotopgleich gen Richelsberg zu cruisen...






Nä, watt schön! Dutzende Jungforellen feierten unser Pausenbrotrestle - abber dem Kartenbetrachter
wird klar datt der Ausbruchsversuch aussem Forellenteich AUFWÄRTS Schnappsidee war -
Kalauer des Angelteichfürsten: Runter kommen se alle!
Fazit zu Tag 3.: Poppes und Sattel sind nach so intensiven Erlebnissen keine Kumpels - der Einstieg
war "Erfahrungssache" aka "Hechelwestern" abber schönes Toürchen war ett allemal -
getz noch schnell am Losheimer Graben paar Leffes blonde sichern, bei über 5% Alcoholvolumenjedöns
geht die Seuche sicher ein... Ride on, holt euch Frischluft da draussen, der Pete!

PS: Nomma Gedankengut: das fühlt sich sehr befremdlich an wenn Meiers Kättchen, Nachbarin mit 80 Lenzen, auf einmal mitte grünen Maske über die Straße hoppelt. Ich dachte heute Morgen ich wäre
größten Krankenhaus der Welt und die Oldies wären Ehrenmitarbeiter....klar macht das was mit uns,
also simmer auffe Trails - und erst recht im Alltach - doppelt so nett, so muss datt! Dot.com.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. April 2020)

Da haut der jetzt ein Teil nachem andern raus .... Weltklasse 
Meiers Kättchen bleibt besser trotz Maske mal zu Hause ... hab dem Gefühl das viele vergessen das Herr Corona immer noch unter uns weilt. Die Oma's vonne Lütten wollten die Woche auch schon wacker drauf los stampfen inne Rewes der Welt. Ham wir aber erstmal ausgebremst. Senioren der Welt ... lasset Euch weiterhin bedienen. So tritt man dem Schöpfer nicht zu schnell unter die Augen. Natürlich schlecht fürs PeteGeschäft


----------



## delphi1507 (28. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Da haut der jetzt ein Teil nachem andern raus .... Weltklasse
> Meiers Kättchen bleibt besser trotz Maske mal zu Hause ... hab dem Gefühl das viele vergessen das Herr Corona immer noch unter uns weilt. Die Oma's vonne Lütten wollten die Woche auch schon wacker drauf los stampfen inne Rewes der Welt. Ham wir aber erstmal ausgebremst. Senioren der Welt ... lasset Euch weiterhin bedienen. So tritt man dem Schöpfer nicht zu schnell unter die Augen. Natürlich schlecht fürs PeteGeschäft


Manche älteren Semesters sind leider unbelehrbar!


----------



## Pete04 (28. April 2020)

Nö, nö, der hat Urlaub unn Perspektiven! Tag 4 - feuchtes Schiefergestein iss für unsereiner Pellenmaterial
Höllenritt bei Feinkost Schmitt... Nu jut, dann halt füssische Trailpflege in Eckchens wo's sonst Vergessen
drüber baumelt - voila:



Wild, wild, Baby! Mal der wilden Hilde dett Geläuf hofiert, die kann man später trocken rocken...
Einstieg anne L52 vor Müllenbach, unn direkt inne Vollen - der MTB-ÖPNV im Enderttal weist z.Zt. doch Lücken auf, quasi Brücken-Lücken...



vorangegangen ein Minimierungsprozess: in der Bezeichnung Kameramann sinn ja schon die wesentlich
wichtigen Elements vertreten die die Mission überleben müssen - da muss datt restliche Drittel in der
Schwanenfuß-Vorschubtechnik ran - ich sach nur: die Luft vibrierte! SIE hatte die Autoschlüssel!
Nach dieser kleinen "Fingerübung" direkt scharf links - No Risk, no fun...






Auch bad-to-the-bone, wir liefern nach:



De Gute mutierte zur PräzisionsBrückenVortänzerin, im Hintergrund: eine Zwischentraverse
der pinken Kategorie *S9* - muss mers nich, kann abber! Müllenbachtal aufwärts eine eher 
ruhige Erfahrung, dett vermeintliche Wasserschloß mit Gegenstromschwimmbahn entpuppte
sich als de örtliche Kläranlage... CoVicbedingt kein Schwimmbetrieb...
(Die Querverbindung zur Falkenlei iss Baumschmiss, de nada im Moment)
Einmal umme lokale Betriebsstelle Zint Hubertus - der Hubi hat überall Filialen - Kurs geschwenkt
innet Kaulenbachtal...
(Sehr wohl bemerkt: de lokale Bewohnerschaft von Müllenbach skypt nitt - abber jeder zweite
Haushalt schickt Watchman/-women raus um zu wissen watt läuft: bisken Traktorschrauben,
bisken Beetpflege, bisken Unkraut aussem Verbundpflaster - unbemerkt durch Müllenbach
schaffste nur mittem Kopftuch von Harry Potter!)









...innet Entrée Schiefergruben Kaulenbachtal....












Während ett Gelände noch Spieltrieb animierte - watt traurig Schicksal die Kumpels da erlitten haben!
³ Schieferschläger war echt saugefährlich - und Respekt nomma wie im örtlichen Projekt mit umgegangen wird...
Da war noch keine KV vom Bismarck installiert und die Witwen hockten mit 'nem Püngel Pänz
vor dem Nix, schlimm, schlimm! Auch widder watt gelernt. Paarungsquote wurd allerdings beibehalten:



Dett Salamanderprojekt suppt übber vor Molchen - die Gattung stimmt ja schomma!
Hinab den Gebetswech von Martenthal, ett galt Finale zu geniessen...









Die "Rausch" - trefflich Plätzken für den grünen Büggel - da hörste nix ausser Natur,
paar Bachstelzen und Wasseramsel boten Geleit zum zünftig jausen -
der Schreiberling entsann sich eines äußerst peinlichen Sturzes gen Gumbbecken
in verhedderter Pedale... Fein iss, wenn mers trotzdem lacht!



Die Reste der alten Mühlen machen immer wieder grundorientiert - lass' mers froh' sein 
über datt was mers  da draussen haben, stay tuned, der Pete!

***CoVid19***Aktualisierung: Familisch macht Urlaub inne Vulkaneifel, da gibbet viel zu biken!
Bevor mers uns inne most-favs Dolomiten zum Prügelknaben der Politik dissen lassen 
geben mers den Vulkangasthäusern mal watt zurück! Gebt den Buddies eine Chance!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. April 2020)

Grubenweg ist


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Grubenweg ist


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>


Un ich sach' noch zu de besseren Hälfte: Die Lore iss total robiniert!
Wenn mers seine Handschrift einmal kennt.....


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2020)

Mer glövv ett nit - Giorno 5! Beim Einladen des rollenden Materials stellte der Schreiberling
einen Spreiz-Senkfuß im minimalen Atübereich am Vorderreifen vonne Cheffin fest - macht nix,
dacht' er sich - kann ja meins nehmen! (es werden 2 FAST baugleiche Species betrieben).
Forsch für sich ett Stevens eingepackt - und der Herr sah, das es gut war..... Denkste!
Du hast platt - hab' dir meins eingepackt!............Wimpernschlach Pause..............Detonacion!
Es folschte eine 3minüte Belehrung der Frau vom Fach, von wegen Lenkervorbau, 2-fach-Kettenblatt
und dem ein oder anderen Zipp unn Zapp - Resignation unn Reifenheber rausholen war eine einzig
geschmeidige Bewegung! Jawull, Frau Scheffer!!!

*Nimm 2!* Booser Doppelmaar mit Preziosen... Allerlei Traumpfade in RP unterliegen kommunaler Sperrung,
da gilt ett sich zu benehmen um nitt dett schöne Naturerlebnis mit Gezänk und Ordnungsmacht zu frittieren...



Einem zweckentfremdeten Richtblock war de Fülle der Natur zu entnehmen - jedoch, wofür, mer dachten
se ja zu erkunden! El Mare di Boso - datt böse Meer!



In Privatbesitz. Von Angelbande. Da krieg ich ja sozialistisches Übernahmegedankengut,
die ganze Hütte voll verzaunt und zum Hohne lächelt der Angeldampfer "Notre Madonna di Pescia"
verzurrt vonne Isola.... Naja, für'n Ruderwettstreit war'n mers ja auch nitt da....
Bisher recht unspektakulär - beim Traumpfadportal war auch nur der Aussichtsturm als gesperrt
gemeldet, könnte an der Forstautobahn im bisherigen Verlauf liegen...es lag watt inne Luft...



Da! Watt mers immer vermieden haben - da hat doch de Rosinante de Konstanze (oder wie datt Zeusch heisst!) verloren! Mal kurz nitt gekuckt unn mitten auffen Wech gekackelt!
Daraufhin verlor auch der Verfasser de Konstanze, wortlaut - Ross scheute unn war fott!



Konnte einige Meters (unn zwar die steilsten, eine rote Senkrechte im Tourenprofil) im Busch gestellt
werden - nich der Tach von Pete unn de Frouwen! Ett galt Vertrauen zurückzugewinnen -
ein klarer Job für den "Rahmenflüsterer"!






Kurzer TätschelCorso - mer kennt sich! Allet verziehen.... Am Wegesrand:



Orchidee - dafür fahr'n mers raus... Die Rechtschaffenheit des gemeinen Boosers
(mer erinnern uns; Eifelaner: kreuzbrave Leut'!) iss tiefgründend - also, inne
Vergangenheit...hier der "Warm-Up-Bereich" für spontane Hexenverbrennungen
bis zu 2 Pisonen (meist waibisch, um im Moselfränkischen zu bleiben...)



...man(n) musset nich gutheissen, aber: hat Ordnung! Auch "neuzeitliche" Runen auf Basalt künden
davon datt ein rausgehauener Witz als solcher durchaus im ersten Anlauf erkannt werden sollte....



sonst hat der vermeintliche "Clown" nen elfenbeinernen Dolch im Kopp - ich sach ja: hart, aber herzlich!
Ross meanwhile widder tiefenentspannt, da folgte ein unerwartetes Szenario -
Chapter: "die unerwartete Lavabombe" - Kill Hill, III



Home of the LavaRider - höchst ansehlich und SPASS, der war bisher vermisst...



Nitt lang sch*L*acken, Kopp in'n Nacken! Da hatter doch watt erspäht:



Lavabombe, home of the "Flopmaus"! Die Flopmaus iss die B-Version der Flapmaus: unterernährt,
unterbelichtet und handtellergroß muss die kucken datt se durch den Tach, geschweige durch
die Nacht kommt - da lohnt kein Schutzgitter für die "Eintagsfliege" im Fledermaussektor....
Daher kommt se auch mit Tinyhouses zurecht - wir meinen: flop on to your dreams! 
Einer bestenfalls als "Traverse" - Traumpfad hat Feldquerung inne Regel nitt verdient -
folgte dett Hightlight der Tour, de "Booser Wuzzelhölle" - zu schön, zu schnell, zu wuzzelbedient
um in Pics gefasst zu werden, der Verfasser hatte Tatendrang unn Sattel runter...
Getz weiter annet Ufer der Nitz (heiligs Blechle, watt hammers inne vorigen Tage Vulkanbäche
bedient - verdient hammset alle!)...FOR WHAT?



Der Profileser erkennt sofort de Thermokanne und erkennt - da iss watt passiert!



Nitzbach - da simmer im Thema, mehrfach drunter gequert... 



Jawull - zwar kein Café Crema abber Stulle, BioTomato und Appelstückskens sprechen eine harmonische Sprache - wir sinn Holländer geworden, mer bringen alles mit! Neien - mit Neffen und mitnichten,
werden uns baldigst widder inne Gastro einbringen - aber: so am frisch angelegten "Ausgleichtümpel"
mit Milan und Wasserläufer lässt sich doch vortrefflich dümpeln! Einen weiteren Wimpernschlach später
war der Besenwagen wieder erreicht - Fazit: Ich hatte nur de Gute unn Rosinante incoming -
Konstanze (odder wie immer se sich nannzte...) war out of order - da muss mers auch ma Schnitt machen!
Ride on, nimm 2 oder 4 oder 6, vermeide Primzahlen (Einzelkinder sinn immer problematisch!), der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2020)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Grubenweg ist


Wie kann man datt aus Korchenbroich - Home of the Berti - wissen?
Grubentrail iss the schieferest-thing-alive!
Wer da bei Regen durchkommt hatt Dachdeckung für Lau verdient....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. April 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mer glövv ett nit - Giorno 5! Beim Einladen des rollenden Materials stellte der Schreiberling
> einen Spreiz-Senkfuß im minimalen Atübereich am Vorderreifen vonne Cheffin fest - macht nix,
> dacht' er sich - kann ja meins nehmen! (es werden 2 FAST baugleiche Species betrieben).
> Forsch für sich ett Stevens eingepackt - und der Herr sah, das es gut war..... Denkste!
> ...


Geht dat getz jeden tach so weiter ? Ick freu mir schon. 

Und Chapeau an die Pferdelungen dat ihr so Standhaft die E-Mofas verweigern tut. Nix höher schneller weita .... Pete&Cheffin gehen mehr inne tiefe ??????


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2020)

Mir haben Lieferschulden - kannste dir ausrechnen wieviel Trikotproduktion der Hubi
raushauen muss um beständig "betextet" zu werden...
Leider neien, ab domani geht der Verfasser widder innen "Isch verschteck dich so ganz"-Modus -
wenn auch der Kackvirus momentan Ruhe gibt...
Von wegen "inne Tiefe" - ausschlaggebend isset Ventil - die Frisur sitzt!


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2020)

Hab' Zurechtweisungen vonne Guten stunden können, ich krieg getz nur nur 0,75 Kw/ Peitsche/ Woche!
Da spar ich doch! Outsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Mir haben Lieferschulden - kannste dir ausrechnen wieviel Trikotproduktion der Hubi
> raushauen muss um beständig "betextet" zu werden...
> Leider neien, ab domani geht der Verfasser widder innen "Isch verschteck dich so ganz"-Modus -
> wenn auch der Kackvirus momentan Ruhe gibt...
> Von wegen "inne Tiefe" - ausschlaggebend isset Ventil - die Frisur sitzt!


Oh ja, ich visiere mal Übergabe im Kalenda an ?


----------



## Pete04 (30. April 2020)

@schraeg - datt mitte Tiefe must ich erst mal sacken lassen! Abber latürnich: 2 Meter spielt die Liga...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Mai 2020)

Frühjahr iss, die Kühe fliegen raus! (Quasi nach HomeOffice Day 1)
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/friday-fails-116.html
Beachtlich, wie waidlich weich die Knochenstruktur inne Ü20 Baumkontakt wechshaped...
Googelt mal unter Trailguide.net - da gibbet Stoff für nach de Corinna!
Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2020)

Ein einfacher Plan - der Weg innet Home of the r*E*binator, ett Ahrtal (wo mers uns am WE nitt haben
wollte..) sollte vom D-Jugend-Talliban geziert werden... Die Lütte hatte sich tagelang einkaserniert
und ett herrschte starker Zweifel datt datt Clorophyl bei ihr noch de Hautfarbe zierte...
Leimrute...*E*xtra klebrig.....ausgeworfen: Ahr mit E? Sass bei E schon im Auto! Willi Wonka weiß wie's geht....
Beim Basislager Bad Neuenahr die letzten drei Zossen geordert - für Daddy nur Hardtail - Hauptsache
Bike unn die Frouwen kommen innet Grüne. Dem Wunsch dem Alten ordentlich Wettkampfgewicht
-wegen de Chancengleichheit!- druffzepacken konnte entsprochen werden - ein vorkonfektioniertes
Bleiteil wurde im Unterrohr verankert! Immer druff, alter Wemmser! Erstziel war die Datscha vom Schäl
singem besten Kumpel, der Tünnes hätt e Büdche im Ahrtal - übernachten war latürnich verboten....
Vorbei am Kloster Kalvarienberg ginget berschnuff...






...geht doch vortrefflich! Endlich anne Datscha, Koordinaten wegen DSGV nitt möglich....



Wer's findet: direkt benachbart - ein Schmankerl für den Feinkostler: der TünnesTrail!
Auf durchaus gepflegten 3,82 Metern erlebt der Trailprofi quasi ein Feuerwerk der Trailgefühle!
Lasse reinbölln!



Zuhause war er nitt, hatte nur de Lampen brennen.. Wiggi, Krausbersch angepeilt...
Wer bis zum heutigen Tage dachte Wegweiser wäre prima Nebenjob - ok, schlecht bezahlt
aber dauerhaft angestellt...



...wird hier Besseres belehrt - Leckofanni, kann dich echt die Rübe kosten! Tourenmodus, weita...



Ein Schildlein hängt im Walde, ganz still und stumm - ett wirft dem braven Biker die Planung um....
Aussicht auf Kaffee unn Kuchen machte de Frouwens ganz wuschig, der implementäre Anteil
von EINEM Männchen war zu vernachlässigen, so kriegt der kein Patt! Turnaround....



Letzter Anstieg auffem legendären Kuchentrail, ein Tunnel aus Weißdorn kurz vorm Casa di Sassi...
Für einen wahrlich legendären Ausblick - die Grümmel im Vordergrund sind kein Karstgestein!



...sondern der legendäre Apfelstreusel vom Steinerberghaus! Iss latürnlich Blödsinn den auffem Gipfel
zu vernichten, eigentlich müsst mers den in Kesseling aussem Automat ziehen und anschliessend die
Kalorien beim Aufstieg vernichten. Ett folgt Bilderrausch von Sauerampferwiesen, gepaart an SingleGinster...






...mal hoch,mal breit!.....



Getz iss klar: Abstieg folgt, dafür simmers ja hier...folgte eine wunderbare Diretissima über Steig..






...vorbei an vertrauten Passagen! Dilletante:



Aspirante!



Finale: Discussione... Wandergruppe abgewartet...



Alle Wanderer waren heute übrigens Charmoffensive erlegen, mer haben frühzeitig den Wegesrand
angepeilt unn herzliche "Juten Tach" gewünscht! Wegen vorhandener Bälkchen auffem Display
noch den Steinthals mitgenommen (zwischenzeitlich herrschte die A&A-Frage - wer macht eher
schlapp, Poppes odder Akku?!) Die Antwort war Poppes...



Im Hintergrund haben die "Berschleut" arsch geshaped... Hier merkt der Biker
datt Zusatzblei im Rahmen wahrlich - iss wie 4cross mittem Kieslaster!



Ett grünt - latürnich war der Strom inne Bleipackungen aus BioTrester vom Rebental gewonnen -
bei Braunkohle hätt' mers ja braune Wolken gesehn... Suchpic vonne getarnten Maria vor der Klippe:



QuickCheck:



Landschaft: 1+ .... Quickcheck 2: ...ff...


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2020)

....



Küng hätt Spaß! Darum ging's ja! Watt blieb vom Tage übrig?



@schraeg - Hubi, iss datt ding Sproch? Küng säht: Sujar iss Zucker -  - bei de Geodatenbestimmung
aka Ortsname komm ich abber auch nimmer weiter, odder hammers inne Region Kümmersch
Gemüsesaftvergiftung aktenkundisch?! Bedankt für Belehrung, Fott waidlich geprügelt vom HT,
der Pete! Schön, datt mers widder posten können, Hauptsache Bike.
Kind hat Farbe bekommen durch over-the-rainbow aka Lenkerabstieg an neuralgischer Stell'
im Trail, allet richtig gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Küng säht: Sujar iss Zucker



Dann bräng däm Köng ens vernüneftisch Platt bei !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und Chapeau an die Pferdelungen dat ihr so Standhaft die E-Mofas verweigern tut. Nix höher schneller weita .... Pete&Cheffin gehen mehr inne tiefe ??????



Ok ich nehm alles zurück


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2020)

War doch alles nur geklaut, ett war allet garnich meines! Interessant und jut zu wissen:
der Verleihnix tat kund: der April wäre der wahnsinnigste Up-durche-Decke-Monat seit Maria Jeburt
gewesen - Bikeverkauf XXXL! Und das im Fachhandel, alles richtig gemacht... Von den vielen E-Bikes
mit Tiefeinstieg werden mers nitt viele auffem Trail begegnen, aber vielleicht fällt ja ein Tröpfchen
(wie mir Freerider sagen: eh Dröppchen!) inne Bikegemeinde ab.
Nu ja, Hubert, muss mers alles relativieren: round about 5 Stunden REINE FAHRZEIT, über 900 HM
geknüppelt und Tiefenmetererlebnis satt - die Ladies hören sich an als hätten se de Championsleague 
gewonnen Unn datt hatt Folgen im Alltach: Isch sach "Nachtisch" und es werden Rezepte
generiert! Männer sind Schweine....


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2020)

Baustelle bleibt: Watt iss der/die/datt "Meeschech" - Mein Scheich? Schweich anne Mosel mit Zungenfehler
und einer irre langen Überlandpassage? Aussenposten Brühl ringt um Belehrung!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Mai 2020)

Manni, Danke für datt Däumsken, der Kümmeraner hat schon widder Sippenhaft anberaumt....  
Da habbich Walspeck!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Baustelle bleibt: Watt iss der/die/datt "Meeschech" - Mein Scheich? Schweich anne Mosel mit Zungenfehler
> und einer irre langen Überlandpassage? Aussenposten Brühl ringt um Belehrung!



Mayschoss ?


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2020)

ER hat's! Musset sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (10. Mai 2020)

Nomma die Leimrute Richtung Schönecker Schweiz ausgeworfen, Edeljuwel vonne Prümer Kalkmulde...




Legitim in Rheinland-Pfalz? - Gott erhalt's! Epische Weiten....



...da findet die Wiesn noch statt! Wem datt zu weitläufig erscheint: Schluchten hat's auch!



...und da vergeben mers mal durchaus datt Läbel "episch"....wobei der folgende "Wegesschmuck"
Irritation erzeugte...



Jau, passt - Ende des keltischen Ramadans! Bis dahin durften Römer nimmer am Stück gegessen
werden, Obacht obsiegte fortan! Ett vegane Keltenkreuz... Wegesrand: Datscha im Grünen iss
wohl unser aller Wunsch - abber:



Halt den Holunder im Auge - sonst kommt datt Grüne nach drinnen! Superrunde von Schöneck
inne Bachtäler, klein abber fein, bei KM 8 war der Verfasser zuvor noch kommentarlos
mal ausse Pantienen gekippt, hat watt viel vor de Brust die letzten Wochen...heute füssisch gefinished,
Runde iss jedenfalls watt für mit Kids! Stay green or stay home, der Pete! Hauptsache draussen....


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Mai 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Runde iss jedenfalls watt für mit Kids! Stay green or stay home, der Pete! Hauptsache draussen....


Kannst Mal ein paar Infos per PN schicken?


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2020)

*Triggowochen* im Netz - isch sach ett Disch! Je schneller die heiße Chose durche Republik
kommt umso besser! Nachdem schon "Tschäpter Hesse & Surroundings" vorgetobt hatte....






war Tschäpter "Ville und befreundete Talliban" krass unter Druck! Raus die Bagage inne Abendrunde!
Transfer zu Merten Sportplatz unspektakulär, nach dem 7,5ten Herr-/Frouwchen mit Hund ambitioniert
rechts inne MertenTrails, ein normalerweise Hochfeuchtgebiet vorm Hörrn....der eine oder andere
Brombeerbusch (neben Schwarzbär krass unterschätzt) nahm Blutproben - aber warum reicht EINE nitt?!
Nu, dann spenden mers halt mehr! Die Trails sind in bedauernswertem Zustand, lediglich anne 
"Bombenkrater" iss die Jugend am feilen - wohlfeil, finden mers! Permanenter Hotspot mit dem Förster
(anderswo Hörr Biber, jeder hat den als Local...) pfuscht die Jugend sich hier mannisch durch, Popp & Dropp statt PS5, supi! Mer starten unter dem PseudoLäbel "*Sphaltallergie*" - für dett fehlende
A war die Luft einfach raus...Tochter meinte mit dem Downhiller dem Vadda Feuer unterm Poppes zu
machen weil der rahmentechniche Coronapfunde ausritt - man wird seh'n....



Jau, noch kuckt se ungläubig - abber der olle Häuptling hatte Plan! Erst mal raus inne Wuzz und
Matsch vernichten wo d'n (ein Kunstwort! gedengelt, nicht gerührt!) findest...
Wow, watt drüsch! Verlässliche Tonvorkommen waren zu Spurrillen verbacken, 
da nimmt mers watt mer kriegen kann:



Wenn ett grunzt - lass ett spielen!



Watt fluffig! Pferdepassagen werden assimiliert, man muss nur die Wuzzelsche kennen!






Hach, gibt doch garnix her! Eigenen Starenkasten installiert:



*The Rise of the Rotator*...ephische Weiten!



Wenn abber zuwenig Bums im Tretlager geht die Saga Richtung Erdkern...
Jedoch: der rotierende Vollspackenbelag des Vorderreifens erzeugt im Rider soviel Froide datt er'n 
(wiederum ein Kunstwort... ) pornös oft anschaut...und konsequent durchzieht:



...und widder grounded! Logbuch verzeichnet: die Kurze immer noch im Nacken obwohl die wegen
Stahlfeder und Co. locker 4 Kilo mehr durche Ville dämmelt - hier galt ett fein an Schräubsken 
zu drehen.... Ein kleiner, aber feiner Kunstgriff mit Ausweichen auf 400 Meter Pferdetrasse
egalisierte die Körner (mer sinn ja nitt blöd!)...Final Fantasies:



Vorm Abgrund noch wegen dem Starenkasten im Hintergund recht hösch....



...wurd im Sektor 2 gepuscht, allet richtig gemacht! Stay tuned, haut die Trails freio, der Pete!
(PS: ordentLICHST Brombeer kassiert - wenn mers die Lütten nitt auf die Trails bringe gehn se zu....)


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich glaub ich muss rund um Merten noch Mal auf die Suche gehen... Der Krater und der Trail runter zu den Teichen ist bekannt, aber der Rest... Am Krater wird aktuell ohne Hirn gebuddelt und gesägt.... Das geht nicht mehr lange gut, dann liegen da wieder dicke Bäume drin....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2020)

Nach Brötchenholen wird hier nachgebessert! Einfache Kommandos können Männers einfach besser...Out, se iss wach!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2020)

"Rüstet datt Pacecar" schallte ett durch die Hallen - Mann weiss wie Empfängermodul funktioniert
und tütet 4 Räder innen Besenwagen... nebst 3 Frouwen, da kann so mancher neidisch werden!
(Wenn die anfangen verschiedene Meinungen zu haben iss die Illusion dahin...)
Urfttalsperre und Surroundings - Bombenidee - am Feiatach.....Gefühlt dachten 10.000 Bunniburgers ebenso....
Der Begriff "*Stau*mauer" wurde endlich mal transparent durchgespielt:



Ett staute SATT! Und gefühlte 50% Fahrradexperten mit Verkehrserfahrung - die wussten alle vor de Muddi
zu bestehen indem dem "beradelten" Mitbürger erklärt wurde wo a) fahrradfahren verboten sei
b) mers grad derjenige war der auffe Mauerkrone zum Überfluß beiträgt unn c) datt genau wegen
solch übertalentierten Vollhonks die Schilder zum Eigenschutz aufgestellt wurden. Haken dran.
Unn hasse dich grad jut jefetz - isse Jugend schon im Netz!



Die liebgewonnene Mauerkronenversorgung hatte heute George-Orwell-Programm - muttu Stammbaum
einscannen, Haarprobe liefern und bisken Urin ausse Bikeflasche am liebsten obendruff - ich wollt mich
doch hier nitt Clonen lassen!De nada für den Woodtrain - Abstieg annet cosy Seeufer....



Le Maître iss offenbar auf Haselnuss, Tomato und farbenfrohet Eiwerk wurden gereicht - allet takko!
Mit Pflock für den Bock:



Mein liba Biba! Gibbet ja wirklich überall - als Nager isser mir lieber als inne Besserwessi-Variante!
Unn so'n Gelagegebiet bietet ungeahnte Spieltriebarea... make a Hipp to the left:



Make a Hopp to the right....



...let's do the framedance again....einfach ma' im Rahmen bleiben!



Der klaren Darstellung halber auf (A)sphalt getanzt - abber gebraucht hammer heut nitt,
war je eher datt "trampelnde" statt Hörrn Phillips Steinernes Meer....
Geiles Schuhwerk übrigens - einen Speichenbruch und einen Platten später - professionell
erst am Besenwagen eingefangen - hat der Verfasser vom Frustkauf in Richtung Tänzerin
Schuhwerk verschoben, so muss datt! Stay tuned, bevöllert die Leeren, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2020)

Heute kein Trailmanifest - abber Schlüsselstelle am Brünnchen gemeistert!


Kannsse eine, kannsse alle! Pfand auf Kronkorken wäre auch noch so ne Idee....
Gefühlte 9 von 10 Bikes digital, datt lässt blicken....
Stay tuned, sammelt Krokos - ett könnte der neue Rahmen werden, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2020)

*Hengasch reloaded!* De Eifel iss wieder Drehort - gestern anne Katzensteine plötzlich Strada mit Bauampel:
Ein Riesenfilmteam mit gefühlt 15 Lastern Equipment hatte eine Fahrbahn gesperrt - Cateringzelte, Minschemasse - war wie ein Heerlager im Angriff auffe Bursch vom Graf Beissel! Vonne Einsatzstärke
gesehen wurd da mindestens "Winetou XI" gedreht....! (Upgrade: Otto Waalkes dreht Catweazle)...

Ein kurzer Zwischengalopper in Hümmels Weiten....



Watt schön - wenn auch "Berschnuff-Panöma"! Am Wegesrand: Mehr Gesummse als derzeit
um den Airport Frankfurt...



Ma so'n Jumbo auffem Ladedeck innet Periskop genommen:



Leckofanni - Backpackers erster Güte! De Frouw Hummel fliegt ja -unn datt im Sabbatbetrieb-
'nen vollfeisten 26kg-Rahmen durche Lüfte, mer ziehen den Hut! Ob datt getz die Trinkblase,
de Werkzeuschtäsch odder gar nur "Kuchen" iss watt da mitfleuscht: hammer kinn Ahnung,
Hauptsache "am Mann" - oder: "anne Hümmel"!

Wobei: Frei nachem 1. Brief anne Thessalonicher: "Brüder (steht da, die kannten damals noch keine
Schwestern...), wir wollen Euch übber de Bienen nitt in Unkenntnis lassen....



...auch im hintersten Hingersch der Eifel gibbet Mietskasernen - da mag datt Bunte nitt drübber wegtäuschen! Die Traditionsvariante links oben wurd' noch mit Kuhdung "verdichtet" - ob datt
auch mit Gülle geht? Resultat mit Spannung erwartet, DER Honig hätte jedenfalls enn "Geschnüffle"!

****TICKER****Stuntzi's back in town: Absolut lesenwert quert mers diesmal von Rom nach München
unter "Adriatix" - unter feinsten Coronabedingungen aus München per Flieger nach Rom und dann
frei nach Bauchentscheid und -speck ritorno über die Alpen gen Bavaria! Wird sicher spannend,
endlich mal wieder ein spannendes Alltagsepos unter verschärften Bedingungen nach dem Moddo:
Wir wandern, wir wandern - von eim C-Vid zum andern! Mal gespannt wie sich durchgeschlagen
wird...  stay tuned, re-speckt Backpackers, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2020)

Bleibt bösartig, wir grätzen datt Virus aus...


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Trueffelschwein (7. Juni 2020)

Mal sehen, ob ich es teilen kann


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2020)

Addagge! Im Driggo!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Vonne Einsatzstärke
> gesehen wurd da mindestens "Winetou XI" gedreht....! (Upgrade: Otto Waalkes dreht Catweazle)...



könnt ich ja schon wieder ne ... ??? ... uns jagen se da regelmässig weg von wegen Naturschutzgebiet un so ... und dann kommt Otto W. winkt mit den Scheinen und alles ist scheissegal. Mussde mal sehen was die da für Furchen gezogen haben könnt ich ?. Geld regiert die Welt



Trueffelschwein schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich es teilen kann



Schön gestempelt und feines Stöffken haste an


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> könnt ich ja schon wieder ne ... ??? ... uns jagen se da regelmässig weg von wegen Naturschutzgebiet un so ... und dann kommt Otto W. winkt mit den Scheinen und alles ist scheissegal. Mussde mal sehen was die da für Furchen gezogen haben könnt ich ?. Geld regiert die Welt
> 
> 
> 
> Schön gestempelt und feines Stöffken haste an


Hast nen Foto gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hast nen Foto gemacht?



Ist hinreichend dokumentiert falls du das meinst








						Otto sorgt für Verkehrseinschränkung an den Katzensteinen
					

Eine Autofahrt zwischen Satzvey und Mechernich dauert in den nächsten rund 14 Tagen etwas länger als üblich. Der Grund sind Dreharbeiten für einen Film mit Otto Waalkes.




					www.radioeuskirchen.de


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ist hinreichend dokumentiert falls du das meinst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte die Furchen...


----------



## H-P (9. Juni 2020)

Das Catweazle mal ins Kino kommt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juni 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Das Catweazle mal ins Kino kommt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht.


Fühlst dich übergangen bei der Auswahl des Hauptdarstellers oder ?


----------



## H-P (9. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fühlst dich übergangen bei der Auswahl des Hauptdarstellers oder ?



Die Rolle von Kühlwalda hast du dir ja schon unter den Nagel gerissen.


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juni 2020)

Mir se frösch'telts....


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2020)

Wo mers grad so im Panöma-Himmel schweben soll mers auch de Äujelsche auf datt Morbide tütern;
hier mal drübber jestolpert:









						Holzimprägnierungswerk Günter Ruhr - rottenplaces.de
					

Das ehemalige Imprägnierungswerk Günter Ruhr im Wald bei Buir in Nettersheim (Kreis Euskirchen) firmierte bis 1997. Zuvor wurde diese 1994 übernommen. Letzte Zeugen eines ehemals florierenden Betriebes sind die alten Tanks der Kesseldruckimprägnierung. RTL machte die Fabrik 2009 bundesweit...



					www.rottenplaces.de
				




Mit Eifeltoürschen gelustert: Mir schauderts! Direkt vorm "Rotten Place" wurd Sperrmüll
vom Schöckelpääd bis Trockenausbauplatte plaziert, unn in der suppenden Eingangshalle
dümpeln 5W40-Kanister von vergangenen Ölwecchseln im "WildLife"....
Datt ganze zu Füßen von Buir, wo die Welt doch scheinbar noch in Ordnung iss.
Der Mensch iss von Natur aus Ferkel....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juni 2020)

FRUSCHT!  (Kann Spuren von Erdnüssen enthalten!) Der Stunzi kringelt durch Kroatien, der Hubi knallt Eifelpanöma raus als hätter bei de Kummion Sofortbildkamera für lau bekommen unn der Pete sitzt auffe Breitschaft datt Pracht iss... Lösungsansatz:



Bauscht sich de Arbeit auf zum Häuffle, hilft dem Pete nur dess Fruschtkäuffle! Leistet......
Man wird sehn....


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juli 2020)

AUFFE JACHT NACH DEM *PANÖMA*....datt Wort (Alter, Wort...) hat sich ja inne KBU quasi
einbeto- wenn nich -hubinisiert, da iss doch Bedarf dem mal auffe Puschen zu folgen...
Mir klappen erssma den Düden auf: *Panöma, das* (Ltspr.:~"panöma")(komisch, genaus so wie mans spricht!)
(local auch: dett, datt) beschreibt die Aussicht (vgl. auch *Weitsicht*) von einem Punkt (.) den man/frouw
erdämmelt, erklommen, erschlichen oder sogar ergrävelt hat. Der Punkt ist a) zwingend oben, woraus
b) zwingend ein unten existiert, aus dem man/frouw idealerweise vorangegangene Tätigkeit zur
Erlangung des Panöma vorgenommen hat. Wir merken an: eine Talversion des Panöma gibbet nich.
Täler sinn eh überbewertet und ohne Singletrail lediglich Dellen inne Landschaft.
Zwingend zum Verständnis des Panöma siehe auch "_FrankNFurter: Elyseum des Bikens, Chapter 13, oben_",verlegt bei HartAmLimit & StarkImArm.
Da mers so klinische Betrachtungen nitt einfach so hinrötzelt (wenn schon, dann inne Armbeuge!)
möge ein Beispiel dienen - mer beginnen mit den Outtakes...



















Eine UNVERSCHÄMTHEIT! Da beschäftigt man schon für sündhaft teuere Dukaten ein *Camgirl (24/7!)*
und dann wird da geknipst während der Lurch noch die "Bestposition" für ein Schabernackpic
im Fingerhut sucht - unn datt wird auch noch fern vonne DSGVo rausgezimmert...davon abgesehen
iss die eigentliche Aufnahme noch unscharf unn der Verfasser sieht aus als hätter mindestens 2 Junge
im Beutel dabei!!! Hier werden andere Seiten aufgezogen, bei Wissen um dett Geknipse hätte zumindest
datt grenzdebile Grundgrinsen unterbunden werden können.... Na, weita!
Wo iss datt beispieldienliche"hier"?



Latürnich im "Kaukasus für arme Leut'" - im Hüngsrück! Busverbindung nur wenne den Bus mitbringst!
Die lokale BOMAG iss vom finanziell eingestiegenen Franzos' dermassen aufgebohrt worden datt der P+R
quasi Werksparkplatz geworden iss - Shame á toi, Monsieur! - daher ab auffen Parkplatz vonne Ehrbach.
Ein kleiner "Vorschaden" vonne Maddam machte den Anstieg zum "Panöma-Lieferanten" akkustisch zur
Tortür...unn ich habbet noch jesacht!... Endlich:



Na, datt iss doch fein: Empfang auffe Höhe mit Anlieger aka ausgedientem Tor (Tür war offen,
wie der Verfasser im Selbsttest "erfahren" durfte...) und Sendemasten, Zeichen für "oben"...
da sollt sich Panöma doch einstellen! Grillhütte ansteuern und Weiler südlich umfahren war eins,
getz muss doch geliefert werden... noch kleiner Straßenseitenwechsel innet Gemüse, Einklang
finden mit Rheinsteig unn da kommt ett:



liebe Kursteilnehmer, datt iss erss datt "Kleine"! Pics vergangener Tage künden datt - wenn
dem Zwerschahorn in the middle keiner beikommt - der Rheinblick History sein wird.... (aufschreib,
Säge am Mann tragen...) hier Therapie eingeleitet: nur wer gehörig Antikörpa aufbaut hat kurzfristig
Chance gegen die fieseste Form vonnet Panöma - die *PANÖMIE*! Kann bei zuviel Konsum von
Weitblick entstehen, hier empfiehlt sich durchaus mal mehr inne Tallage zu bleiben... Wir bleiben
beim Antikörpaaufbau und konsumieren das...
(schluck!...)
zweiter Anlauf...das...



da musse dursch! datt Hühnerprodukt hat augenscheinlich schon Strategie entwickelt,
isch leih' mich datt getz! Pronto pupillenerweiternd, datt Stöffken:



*DATT iss Panöma!* Kann nach "Genuss" vom Hühnerprodukt zwar gleichzeitig meine Hacken sehn,
abber: wen störts - am Arsch, da kackt die Ente! So, hier endet datt klinische Betrachten,
der Floh juckt...Rheinsteig folgt hier der "Traumschleife Fünfseenblick" - schätzen mers sehr,
es hoppelt und poppelt datt Pracht iss...."La Panöma adé!" Bremse uff....



Einer allzu soften Herangehensweise bei so 'ner Lehrbuchkurve konnte durch Zuruf noch beigekommen werden...



Leistet!.... Dem Verfasser gingen die Gäule durch...






Arriba!.....Mann, Mann, Mann, feinstes Geläuf - dem "noch-nich-Urlaub" in RP geschuldet
ohne Wanderjüngers und sonstigen - von uns latürnich im Begegnungsfall höflichst gegrüssten
Trailzwischenfällen - endet der Holytrail passend im "Sanatorium" -
müsste eigentlich Namenspate her...
Unn dett bei 23° unn Schwüle, watt will Finale Ligure da noch bieten!?
Stay tuned, ride your Lovespots, der Pete!

Post Scriptum:



Die 15 Minuten nach Köln zurück waren datt kleinste Problem!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## Pete04 (10. Juli 2020)

Höhö, Folgevid vom dämmelnden Sachsen taugt auch! Unn nu, pianoforte:



*Juch-He, statt Air Dolomiti hat Jango auf Vulkaneifel ge-changed!* Latürnich mit den gegebenen
Handicaps - Frouwenrechte, Niederkunft: hier ausse Retorte eine äusserst bodenständige Heran-
gehensweise vom Verfasser mit ÜBERträchtig Gerät anne Backstage vom Pyrmonter Wasserfall...
Fall konnte gehalten werden! Kettenriss unn Vogelschiss sinn ebenfalls auffem Sucher...
*Summercamp* - watt kostet schon die Welt! Wir mühen uns in den schönsten Tälern der Mosella
Stöffken zu generieren, stay tuned! Chor der Gefallenen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2020)

Die WILDE ENDERT!  Watt hammer da schon erlebt...Einstieg erstmals über Peterskaul vonne Autostrada
innet nix....



Sieht doch direkt gefährlich aus, so ne Bundesstrada - mer respektieren datt unn ab innet Gemüse...
auf den...



Wacholder-Endert-Pfad....feinstens püriert vom Harvestereinsatz bildete der Poppes erste Endorphyne!
Eher ein Zufahrtswegelchen sollte mers meinen, jedoch:



paar Meterchen weiter hatten Jupp unn Mary de Lampen brennen - für UNS, wie sich rausstellen sollte!
Ett begab sich nämlich zu jener Zeit datt an Mordors Pforten - paar Meta wiggi des Weges - der Troll
Harvy mit 3 seiner Schergen im Vollgeholze den Zuweg versperrte! Haltet ein! 
Datt Peloton erstarrte, Wimmern unn Wehen taten sich breit, der Troll war einfach zu fett im Futta!
Zurückziehen und beratschlagen war eins, da geschah datt Wunda (vonne Katja Ebstein, gibbet zwar
imma wieda, trifft abber meist die falschen!)!
Ein Vespa-ähnliches Hüpchen tat kund datt der Troll den Wech frei gab - ob getz dem Schrein von
Jupp unn Mary odder dem 1a-Köter-nitt-heule-trödde-Trikot jeschuldet - watt kümmerts uns!!!
(Muss mers sich vorstellen als wenn Elefeantenbulle auf Koks mit Fahrradklingel Vorbeifahrt erbittet...)
Also hasta-la-pista unn rein innet Kernjeschäft....
Wo bleibt denn nur datt Endert-typisch Fordernde!? Nächste Stradequerung stellte sicher:
Bisse im richtigen Triggo ungerwechs brauchse nix zu fürchten:



Da greifen dir selbst die oliven Compagneros unter den Sattel wenn Not am Mann iss...
Ein tosend Erlebnis sollte folgen, doch watt war datt!?



Die ehemals so stolze "Rausch", getz ein Reuschschen - dett war ja so als würdste für Trappisten
enn Radler bekommen! Nu, die Niederschläge liessen missen - so hammers den dollen Fall
noch nitt erlebt - abber immerhin mit blau behelmter Loreley!
Sollte die allerdings auf Schiffer aussein dann doch besser beim BAnF auf Ausfall klagen, hier läuft
in nächster Zeit de nada auf Stapelrecht...paar Wegesmeters später ginget annet Eingemachte,
der hier lusternde E-Bika denkt vielleicht noch: genau mein Ding, wenig Watt unn app, um sich
danach in Cochems Weinkellas befeiern zu lassen... Denkste, Compangero, spätestens ab Göbels Mühle
- hier ein Bild vom heuer schlecht gelaunten Sgt. Pepper als Wegpaten:



werden die Nüssken verdient! Dett Geläuf wird rau, abber ehrlich - so wie der Moselaner im Kern! -
*Jedoch*: Der Wegepate war scheints beim ersten Hornstoss vonne Covid im heimischen Weinkella verschwunden und liess Brombeer, Distel und die ungeliebte Patentant, de Nessel rankend zum HiFive auffem Trail zurück! Shame on You, Brother!!!
Für genau so Missetaten hatten mers de Jugend neutralisiert im Distelfeld....



Na dann, mögen die Spiele beginnen! Hattu Bock, fürchtest Gezeiten - denkst du nitt an Lenkerbreiten!



Datt sieht zwar "mühlennah" noch handlebar aus, entpuppt sich auffem Trail abber als Schicksalsfrage:
bei 80cm Lenkerbreite sollt' mers Schürfrechte für Schiefer dabeihaben, hangseitig schruppt's!
Genuch des Oberlehrerhaften, ein Pottpourie vonne Panömie....



Wo's der "Wilden" an Wasser fehlte hatte der Trail satt - Pfütze mit gefühlten trinkenden 50
Kohlweißlingen beim Wassernehmen aufgeschreckt - 20 Meters später waren 7 braune Falter
auf Pferdeköttel scharf - datt macht schon watt im Kopf! Die Diva tanzt...



Wegpate - komm DU mir unter de Räder! Sinn zwar nur 26', abber ich kann auch paar mal kommen!



Brückenabritt funzt!



Woah! Himalaya iss 2. Option dagegen....





Personal: Vital! Paar Brücken weiter...



..rappelt's zum letzten Mal im Karton! Hasse allet richtig gemacht spült ett dich...



...anne rechten Klappe vom E-Versorgungshouse widda raus, da den Daumen druff!
"Endert" sich ja doch nix iss falsche Ansage, stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Die WILDE ENDERT!  Watt hammer da schon erlebt...Einstieg erstmals über Peterskaul vonne Autostrada
> innet nix....
> Anhang anzeigen 1082148
> Sieht doch direkt gefährlich aus, so ne Bundesstrada - mer respektieren datt unn ab innet Gemüse...
> ...



Du 1% ter ?


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2020)

Nach gefühlten 150 Injektionen vonne 3 fiesen Stechlingen: Ein Ansatz:



 Watt Bikebravo aus Lütten macht!...Fährt se demnächst auffem Hinterrad, ick schwörs!


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juli 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Du 1% ter ?


Kann auch noch 0,5 % unn vegan! Bei der Stichelei der 3 Mafiosis latürnlich 'ne Zecke eingebrimst;
mer wissen: kann Bajuwarie verursachen - heißt: biss annet Lebensende jodelst de bestenfalls deinen
Vornamen und hast wenig Restarbeitsspeicha! Als Platzwart vom FCB tolerabel hört der Warnhinweis
hier abber hin...


----------



## Pete04 (17. Juli 2020)

*Lieser Light reddux*...odder wie macht Mann's allen recht?! Der Plan: die Equipe im Nix auszusetzen,
vorzugsweise busnah, dann laissez l'automobile downtown und dann zum Tross zwecks Quereinstieg
mit der Regioconnection Trier...ha,ha! Nach 45 Minuten Busabstinenz (ha,ha.ha...) kam mers sich 
im freien Feld am Wartepfahl schon vor wie bei Alfred Hitchcock...bruzzel, bruzzel...im Tross kam Gemoser auf:



...weil der Driver fehlte - der mußte dem quereingestiegenen Busfahrer erstmal die Haltestelle erklären,
"Abzweig Karl" - klingt doch wie ne Räuberpistole! Mit 70 Minuten Verspätung wurde der dann erreicht,
mit Hackengazz zum Einstieg über den Eifelsteig vor Großlitten...und ett sollte sich lohnen:



Der Tourismusverband Wittlicher Land hatte inne Vollen geklotzt und mittig im Steig ein würzig Biotop
errichtet: nahezu unsichtbar - jedenfalls wenne nach "Bus-kommt-nich" im Vollhoncmodus den Wech gerbst - ward ein 2-Meter-Stück feinstens präpariert: nabenreichender Mutt, begrast, fein im Abgang mit 30%
Kuhabgängen garniert - in keiner Douglas-Filiale NRW's wirsse datt finden! Die 66 ²/³ Damen wussten
sich vor Freude kaum zu fassen, im Folgebiotop leistete die Cheffin fast noch einen Nosie-in-the-mudd....
(die Schergen kicherten hinter vorgehaltener Hand...Schweigen drübber!) Die Equipe kam ins Rollen...



...alles lockerflocki, wenn auch jeder seine eigenen "Muff-Signature-Ride" hatte, abber nu kam Lieser
ins Spiel - durch ganz ordentlich Baumfall und Rodung mit ein paar läppischen Umfahrungen,
abber: der Kern, der bleibt: Bei teils weggebrochenem Planum tüchtig übber dem River Lieser:
Leicht sollteste sein!



...hier nicht datt Problem - die letzten 10 Meter Anfahrt bis da waren 50-ways-to-leave-your-lover
und da gibbet keine Hand für die Cam! Kid auf nächste Evo-Stufe rocken, how to im Umgang mit
schmalen Eisenbrücken...



Sehr manierlich! Sollen sich ja zu helfen wissen wenn die Ollen rumRollatoren!
Ein unerwartetes Highlight: Der "Trockenmauer-to-go-DriveIn!" Die Wittlicher, die wissen, wie ett läuft!



Wenn ett für juut werden soll kommste mit deinem Rucksach 60x wieder unn machs die Mühlenwirte
zu Goldbaronen...gleich mehr! El Capo kapierte - mit mannisch Spaß!
(Warum sieht mein Bauch aus wie ein Intermezzo an Rindenmulchgebilden - Teamgespräch anberaumt!)



De Cheffin lies liesern...



Ja, schien alles easy, ett könnte als Speerkopf gegen de "Coronapfunde" taugen -
wenn da nich immer diese "Gastritis-au-Mühlis" aka bewirtschafteten Mühlen wären...
Die "Alte Pleiner Mühle" ward ihr Schicksal....



Datt Dreckige Dutzend an Tisch Zwölf hammers mit links ignoriert....abber



Keina hat uns gesacht datt die "4 Apokalypthischen Reiter" lauerten!
No. 4 - die magische Appeltaat mit Zimt - hat uns dett Rückrat gebrochen....
2x !!! Scheinschwanger nomma zum Sentiero-del-Liesero hochjeschleppt...



...um handtuchbreit nomma zu defilieren! Mein Tip: Jaffatape auffe obere Hälfte vonne Radbrill',
da hasse die Mühlen unn datt resultierende Mehrgewicht ausjeblendet unn komms als Asketh
ausse Lieser raus! Stay tuned, haltet die Pfunde wo ihr se kriegen könnt, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (19. Juli 2020)

Moselchapter III -* EL PADRE / DER MISSIONAR*...sonniger Sonntag, die Damen hatten Programm,
Zeit also, die wirklich wichtigen Dinge anzugehen. Lieser, Endert unn Elz verbieten sich per se wegen
marodierender Wandertruppen, bemosert rauskommen aussem Trail iss kein Spaß. Da lenken mers
datt Auge doch mal auf die Waisenkinder im Moseltal, denen kannste doch auch mal die BOTSCHAFT
bringen vom nitt jammern und druff auffen Bock! By fair means kippste von hier rechts innen Üßbach
unn links in die Lieser, getz ma die Feinlupe rausgeholt....Da war se, die Mission:
Erssma bei de eilige Madonna von Büchel vorgesprochen (so Rückendeckung vom Jagdbombergeschwader
iss auch nie verkehrt!) - die hatte ihre Datscha sozusagen am Sicherheitszaun....



Da mannisch Schutz erbeten unn die Aufmerksamkeit vom Sicherheitspisonal auf sich ziehen war eins!



Der Zaun-Schamane (nur eine Unterart, Furt-Schamanen zum Beispiel kommen immer zerbeult daher
weil betende Händ' fahrend in der Furt eine gewisse - Unschärfe erzeugen im Fahrverhalten...)
erhielt pronto ein "GO!"...Rein innet Gemüse, wo harrten die zu missionierenden Talbewohner
um dem Tross Treue unn Spaß fern vonne Couch zu schwören....



Ellerbachquelle im Acker unterhalb von Büchel - da harrt noch garnix...sollte sich noch verschlimmern...



Leck mich fat! Alle Strichellinien auf OSM waren entweder vom Forstmann beim verstecken der
erlegten Schwigamutta hinterlassen odder Rüdi Nehberg pisönlichst! Brennessel unn fieses
Zeckenträgermuttaschiffjemüse bis auf Brusthöhe - Rückkehr war keine Option - also datt Minitool
zwischen de Zähne und John Rambo ausgepackt.....Durchgeschlagen bis Landstraße 3. Klasse
zwischen Gevenich und Büchel....datt Problem sinn ja nitt die schwatten Punkte auffem Bikerbein,
abber: wenn se anfangen sich zu bewegen! Antizeck lag' latürnich im Familienzossen der Damen
am Lago di Freilingo - durch getz! Wo nur die zu missionierenden Aborigines geblieben!?
*CUT**


p
Auf Anfang: mit gewisser ländlichen Rückständigkeit wär ich fertig geworden - abber de Talbewohners
waren laut Waffen (hier im Bild: der presteinzeitliche Koppknapper) weder bereit für de Römer,
betreutes Wohnen noch RTL2 Bauer-sucht-Frouw! Ich wollt beim Abendmahl widder zu Tische sitzen
unn nich deflaionäre Menschenmasse mit Warpspeed durch Eisen- unn Broncezeit lotsen. Zumal macht
mers sich ja auch Gedanken wenn so'n WUMMENizer im Wald rumliegt - Änderung der Mission:
*HEUL NICH - FLIEH!* Dem nunmehr befremdlich Gegruschel im Wald gazz,gazz zurück inne Zivilisation...



Die *Rübenwäsche* - Fazit: der Schreiberling hatte morgens noch jeduscht unn war sauber - nebenbei noch froh selbige auffem Torso zu tragen nach dem martlialischen Fund im Wald, also nix wie weiter...
Nächster POV war der aussem Nix ragende Kamin der Alten Molkerei in Gelvenich - Rotten Place!
Nach erfolgreichem Umqueren der Gelvenicher Klärwerke formt sich datt Terräng....



...mit den an Moselbächen üblichen Verwünschungen: Drüben iss immer besser!



Nö, no! Hier hatte die erbsengroße Verwerfung im Gehirn des Schreiberlings gesunden Instinkt!
100 Meter später war nix mehr mit drüben....


abber um so mehr hüben: prächtigste Bachverwerfungen im Nirgendwo, ohne Straßenanschluss
mit Berechtigung vor sich hin zu murmeln.... Folgeerlebnis, nur Frage der Zeit:



Die Furt, Froind des Enduristen - davon 3-4 unn der Tagesbedarf iss gesundgefurtet! Hatten getz
nich die Hinterhältigkeit der Pommerbach'schen Furten, abber dafür lieben mers ja Vielfalt!
Plötzlich - Laute im sonst so lautlosen Tal (datt Geschimpfes vom Schreiberling ausgeblendet!
John Rambo wurd auch nich an einem Tag geboren...) Recherche: Taffe Kerls, bereit zum Gang
durch Dick unn Dünn! Compagneros, unn datt in Herdenstärke! Sollte die Mission gelingen!?



Wow! Leider: Nach kurzem Gespräch mitte Cheff(in) im Vordergrund war die Bande Member of
"Heul nich - melk mich!" - quasi de Bandidos vom Ellerbachtal - mer konnten allerdings Schulterschluß
klären! Macht abber auch keinen Sinn solche Kerls zu inhalieren, odder wie sacht mers bei Aufnahme
innet Chapter: die Driggokosten wären bei rund 300 Euronen, unn da wär noch kein Name druff!
So verliess der EinZipflige die VierZiepfligen unn sah datt ett gut war...



Um vermeintlich braunes Geschisse zu wittern: Abber nix da: Empore des Kaiser-Wilhelm-Tunnels
vonne Kanonenbahn bei Edinger-Ellert, dem Namenspaten vom Bächle... Schön, mal wieder in wildes
Terräng zu fahren! Und, unvermeidlich, hier noch eine Huldigung annen Bürgermeister respetive
den Tourismusverband:



Anne genau richtigen Stelle lauert eine "Maukendesinfektionsstation" auf selbige,
mit Wohlsein meine linke da druff!
Mit Recht steht da "kein Trinkwasser" - wenn die Mauke durch iss geht der PH-Wert auf Werkseinstellung...
Fein, fein, endlich wieder mal ein erdlich Bächle hinzugefügt....Randnotiz vom Heimwech in Auderath:



Mit Mißtrauen betrachtet - wo's allerortens die Ampel hagelt - dett Auenrather Huhn:
gastiert im Pilswaggon (eine Schankeinrichtung konnte wegen remitentem Hahn nitt nachgwiesen werden -
abber schuldbewußt gastieren die brütenden Damen im Schatten vom Bierwagen.....
Varianten sind denkbar: Gib mir noch enn Ei auffen Wech! Freiland 5%! Stay tuned,
achtet die Schattenvölker, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (22. Juli 2020)

So, feinstes Wetter und im Moseltal steilste Temperaturen - da heisset: *Gibb'n Dich! Der Bach mit P!*
Ein Must-have allein wegen seiner (Achtung: neu digital recherchiert: *19!*) Furten!
Hinein geht's unterhalb vom Klärwerk - die wirklich guten Trails beginnen immer an Klärwerken -
rein innet finstre Mundloch...



...da hat doch ein Jungspund noch Fußabdruck hinterlassen!* E*pisch *P*ommerbach *K*()ruisen - recht hatter,
auch als Schwein Schmierolein! Tücke dett Objekts: nach round about 10 Metern sinn die Lichtverhältnisse
desaströs - abziehen vonne Googles für wenich Geld kann Hautabschürfungen vermeiden, der Regenkanal
macht keine Gefangenen. Hasse datt Moloch aber überstanden empfängt dich schon feines Dellenpanöma:



Mer registrieren - fernab von Autostrassen machen Bänker Bänke...und damit irgendwie den Weg frei....



Nach den komischen Zeiten passt da ganzer Rittertross hin, hammers uns gemerkt.
Damit mal Nähkästchen zum plaudern am Kaminfeuer entsteht: Jugend vorfahren lassen,
nur so wuppt "Erfahrung"!



Zum Grund des Besuchs....






Jau, auch der sonst recht agile Pommerbach hatt Federn aka Wasser gelassen - ob datt heut sportlich könnt?! 






Noch 'nen Schummelbruder beim Treppenverweigern erwischt! Dann abber druff unn durch!









Um endlich mal mit den Mythen aufzuräumen hatten mers digitale Furtbank installiert - jedwede Wasserquerung wurde mit Länge, Tiefe und Erlebnisfaktor verarbeitet......



aber latürnich nitt jedwede - wegen Kennte an der richtigen Stell mal vorweg gedämmelt und die Jugend
mit tückischer Wassertiefe überrascht!



Höhö! Leistet! Iss ja nich der "Pfad weiser Männer" - PB-Trail iss "machett, Otze!"
Wer nach Furt 3 nitt den Poppes klatschnass unn den Bach bis anne Knöchel inne FiveTen
stehen hat hat nix kapiert - umdrehen unn auf Werkseinstellung heisst dann die Devise!
Doch nitt nur feuchte Furten, PB iss quasi ein Komplettpaket:



...auch traute Wegespassagen mit Gras und Maat werden geboten.... Die Bänker gehen untereinander
inne Offensive - hier macht mal die KSK den Weg frei!



"Ruhen Sie sich aus." - die Vogelbrutstation wurd von einem Hornissenstaat okupiert, hat datt ganze wörtlich genommen...für den Wanderer: Pick-to-go! Damit iss datt benachbarte Kapellchen vom vergangenen
Kloster Rosental wohl "Wall-flucht-stätte"! Die Baumlinge lagen mittlerweile wie se wollten, dabei abber
meist im Geläuf...egal, selbst unzugängliche Furten wurden nachgefahren unter verschärften Virusbedingungen, versteht sich....



....der Mann mit der Maske, gezählt wurd trotzdem! Bates Motel aka Haus Margarethe hat neue Eigentümer...



Tut dem Gemäuer gut - im Herbst ohne Bewohner hat mers da schon schaurig fest inne Pedale gedämmelt.
Beim Nachbarn...auf die Frage: "Watt geht?" kann die Antwort nur lauten: "Der Wald!"



Fehlende 16Mbit waren jedenfalls des Bewohners kleinstes Problem, 2 Volltreffer inne Dachregion
führen selbst den kühnsten Inmobilienmagnaten inne Sparte: Ummesüns odder zu verschenken...
Nen Wimpernschlach (odder 3254 Pedalumdrehungen später) war der Spass auch leider widder vorbei...






...da hasse "uitjepommert", wie unsere käseträchtigen Nachbarn so sagen!
Sinn die Waden noch feucht unn hasse deine eigenen Dunstglocke hasse allet richtig gemacht!
Outtake - wegen fehlender Vidschomanie vom Schreiberling deftig schräg:
SupperWupper

Arriba! Der höchst gefährlichste Teil war definitivo der Radwech von Pommern nach Cochem -
zahlreiche Kolonnen von Senioren auf E waren Straßenkampf pur - *HIER: Schoner empfohlen!* -
Nicht weil Senioren schlechte Biker wären, keinesfalls, aber im Rudel kucken die nur noch auf 
den Vorfahrenen/die Vorfahrende/das Vorfahrende und inne Gegend; wenn dann der Peloton
verschwenkt wegen Gegenverkehr iss der Analogbiker (auch als Käse!) krass im Nachteil!
Augen und Ohren offen, die Straße iss Feind, nitt die Natur draussen! Ride on, der Pete,
Buxe unn Socken arbeiten noch die Lenzpumpen dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juli 2020)

Pommerbachtal immer eine Reise wert wenn man ne kleine Abkühlung braucht


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juli 2020)

*Never change a frouwing system!* Die Große war eingetrudelt und kurz abber knapp wurd verkünd
datt PB first choice sei - da lassen sich doch 25% Bubens nitt lumpen!
Und täglich grüsst datt Murmeltier....



Selbstexperiment: Kann Tunnelperformance Menschen verändern:






Nö, auch zeitweile Finsterniss führt nitt zu geschlossenem Haarzopf odder Steilkurve bei Fazzebook!
NewBe auf Wasserlass getestet...



Wuppt! Wie war Staubgelage am Pommerpass?



Mehr als tauglich! Nach mehrmaligem Durchröcheln Verfolgung aufgenommen für "Erntehelferzylkus"....
Die ehemals noch trocknende Maat war vom Bauern durchorganisiert und gebündelt hinterlegt...



Hammers gerne nomma nachgewendet, danke schön!



Ganz hammer den Danny nitt geknackt, abber mir bleiben dran!



Ha, Umsetzer knapp verpasst - hier diletiert der Photograph....



Maukengewäsch in Pommern deutlich entkachelter als in Edinger-Eller - muss Mann auch mal kleine Brötchen backen... Erst die Auberge am Wegesrand brachte Klartext:



Der Spitzenreiter liegt am Ende; wo's der olle Götz ett bis auf die Speiseserviette vonnem Gasthof
zur Linde schafft - möge ett dem Biker dienen! Stay tuned, beackert die Moselseitentäler, 
der Pete, järn de Tälsche am brättere!


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2020)

*VACANCIES inne Heimat!* Smakelig un lekker! Hier mal nur die Ausbeute von 200 Meter Ahrtal...
der Tatsache geschuldet datt scouten war unn mers mit dem Gelände noch spielen wollen -
so ziemlich mitten drinn inne Ahr.... Für entgangene Flugreisen:



Alter Falter! Zur Zeit iss ja ziemlich viel Flugmaterial am Boden, abber die Airline war neu!
Falls noch nitt entdeckt nenn' ich die mal den "Alten Dübbelfelder"!...reusper, Vertuschpulver....
Amazonienbuchers kommen ebenfalls auf Ihre Kosten:



Konnt' mers bei über 30° frouw sein wenn die Baumgiganten Schatten auffe Rüben spendeten,
hier auch noch kein Waldraubbau vonne Holzbarone!
Unn getz für de Haubentauchers unn de Fraktion "Drissejal-wenne-nasswirss":



Ohne Wissen vom Trompeten-Donald sinn Flußkrebse aus Amerika inne Ahr ausgewandert -
damit bewiesen: Krebse schlauer als Durschnittsamericano! Wenn mers auf 100 Meter Ahr
20-25 invasive Kampfkrebse scoutet dürften  die Abzüge vom Pentagon ignorierbar bleiben....
Müssen nur noch "Einwanderungssteuerpflichtig" werden...
Ride on, wir hamm so viel "da drinnen" - da brauchste kaum "da draussen"!

P.S.: Für schreckhafte Scouter: Krebs iss inne Version 2.0 aus Fluchtrieb schneller rückwärts als nach vorne,
der Schreiberling tat dett merken...


----------



## Pete04 (11. August 2020)

*Apocalypse now*! Erstmalig mit Saughuber unterwegs - abber von Anfang:
*Start* war Bike Stadium Aosta....
*Einsatz:* Schlüsselbein nach Wasserrinne...



*Wow-Effekt*: Die Italiener lassen sich ja wirklich nitt lumpen, bei uns wärsse mit Winde vom Unimog
geborgen worden - AostaAir schickt AgustaWestland! Mit Quittung auf Flightradar24:
*Steuer-Effekt:


*
Vielleicht so per Steuer absetzbar, auf jeden Fall ein Grund die Jugend innet DAV-Schutzpaket zu nehmen,
der BikeUrlaub ist jedenfalls wortwörtlich "finalisiert"... Rucksackverband iss Trumpf, mer wird sehn...
Ride on, meidet Rinnen, der Pete!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. August 2020)

gute Besserung! Clavicula vermute ich? Ich empfehle OP keinen Rucksackverband! Bei mir hat sich der Knochen trotz Stilllegung bei Benutzung des anderen Arms bewegt! Das kann nicht vernünftig heilen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. August 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> *Apocalypse now*! Erstmalig mit Saughuber unterwegs - abber von Anfang:
> *Start* war Bike Stadium Aosta....
> *Einsatz:* Schlüsselbein nach Wasserrinne...
> Anhang anzeigen 1097388
> ...



Gute Besserung ... Urlaub kann man nachholen wichtig is wieder fit zu werden ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. August 2020)

Richtig, die Hörrn!  Gedanken anne "Kuck Dich meine Narben"-Sparte vonne Bikebravo
kommen auf, da hat die Lütte schon Niveau vonne Pros....


----------



## ML-RIDER (12. August 2020)

gute Besserung, Kopf hoch!


----------



## H-P (12. August 2020)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.? 
An den Rucksackverband habe ich auch keine guten Erinnerungen, gibt da aber auch Unterschiede, also damals Anfang 90.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (13. August 2020)

Gute Besserung Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (13. August 2020)

Bedankt für's -drücken, in einem beispiellosen Repatriirungsprojekt bewegten sich Camper/Aosta
und Kangoo/Brühl durch Kontinentaleuropa aufeinander zu, Versehrte wurde ausgetauscht/Hanau
und Reservepluten gebunkert/Darmstadt und heim gings...20.40 h incoming Homebase...
Der Schraubhuber war übrigens ummesünns! OP anberaumt, auch drei zur Verfügung gestellte
Rucksackverbände vom Froind konnten nitt drüber hinwegtäuschen datt OP bei so zappeligen
Jungstars besser iss - hab noch eine kleine Idee eingebracht von wegen "Teile in Gefahr" mit
Laufsteg von wegen Rucksackverbände - die Damen waren not amused!
Have a break, have a knick-knack, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. August 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> "Teile in Gefahr"


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2020)

3.05 - Einfach mal loslassen können! 





1.05 - Scheiss die Wand an - aufwärts einfach unglaublich!





Leckofanni!


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2020)

*Henry, pack die Maske aus!* Nach Moselgefilden nomma kucken wie an Teutoniens Bikerhotspots
so umgegangen wird mit dem Covidgedöns... Zossen nach viel Arbeit die letzten Tage gepackt und
Flugrecorder auf Winterbersch programmiert...Erste Neuerung: *Covidschleuse!


*
Geiles Pic! Im Kappenareal angekommen entpuppte sich der Tiefgaragenplatz als ganz, ganz tief!
Eine unscheinbare, metallene Scheunentüre entblätterte sich als KFZ-Aufzug aus den frühen Gründerjahren,
mit lauschig Raum für Klaustrophobe... kein Micro, kein Lautsprech - eine verlorene Notruftaste
suggerierte man würd' beim Gebäudeabriss vorab entfernt - eher dienlich statt hilfreich....
Nu ma raus auf La Pista, der "Woodpecker" entpuppte sich als Quell der Froiden für de Lütte....



Kein Fliegenschiss an Orangenscheibe, de Lütte beim "Wormapp" - hier hätt' ich mir Gedanken machen sollen! Hat ja anne Mosella verschärftes Traildämmeln trainiert, Warnung gab ett jenuch....
Shaper View:



Leistet! Numma ehrlich, watt gibbet schöneres als datt die Brut flügge wird? Geht garnix drüber!
Also nomma Datenbank checken: Watt für Resourcen kann Oll aka Aal Kameel noch gegen Youthgang
auspacken? Faktencheck:






Uff! Da blieb wenisch Luft! Der Verfasser greift tief inne Trickkiste und versucht durch "Übernährung"
de Konkurrenz ein wenisch Trägheit zu implementieren - Gulaschsüppsken geht immer!



Höhö - unn datt bei somm Panöma!



Nach dem Tisch iss vorem Tisch - der Schreiberling hatte wegen Nixverfügbarkeit vomm "Iiisje" - einem
Composée von gefrorenem Süsszeug unserer niederländischen Froinde - "zur Strafe" bier
Kirsch- und Käsekuchen samt Sahne vertillgt - mer gönnt sich ja sonst nix!
Anschließend in den socalled "WalldorfGesprächen" (im Lift: Walldorf und Stadler) eindringlichst
versucht der Jugend de Gefahr vom DH-Sport zu erläutern...



...verkackt!...eine kleine "Schlange" später...



...mit Maske, versteht sich!



ging ett anne Substanz! Rentnercops meets Newschool...









Der Kaiser dankt ab!!! Ach watt, gibt doch nix schöneres als wenn mers im da Draussen zuhause
findet und die Lütten mitziehen - von daher: Fliech, Maikäfer, fliech! 2,5 Tage Kurzurlaub im Uppland
unn ohne Kerosinvorwurf viel inne Luft gewesen - Herz, watt willst du mehr!
Ride on, schmeisst die Jugend inne Luft, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (16. September 2020)

Gibbet auch als Message per Youtube:


----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2020)

***Upgrade:****biddy, biddy, biddy***Verbindungsbrücke Langfigtal wieder hergestellt, diesmal Pylonenlos
wegen Haltbarkeit**dieser Bericht wurde füssig erstellt und kann Spuren von Haselnuss enthalten**
Make your day, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (20. September 2020)

Pandemie, ich kannemie!




Soviel Biersken passt auf einen Wurzelsockel von Ratlosigkeit.... Geschenkt,
kann einer der Bikecompagneros watt hierzu beisteuern?!



Lage: Oberes Ende Madbachtalsperre, war "oberirdisch" mit Drahtverhau und ordentlich gesichertem Torwerk
unterwegs, in dem Bollwerk im Bild waren jeweils 2 scheinbar handbetriebene Kurbelwerke neben 
scheinbaren wasserführenden Schächten unterwegs...Idee?! Sah fast so aus als wolle man über 
die beiden Kurbelwerke den See leerfischen, Neugier prägt datt Gemüt! Lasse reinbölln, der Pete!


----------



## H-P (21. September 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Pandemie, ich kannemie!
> Anhang anzeigen 1120223
> Soviel Biersken passt auf einen Wurzelsockel von Ratlosigkeit.... Geschenkt,
> kann einer der Bikecompagneros watt hierzu beisteuern?!
> ...



Das ist der sogenannte Allestrinker, ist nicht an eine Biersorte gebunden, kann auch ein Küppers dazwischen sein.?


----------



## sibu (21. September 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> kann auch ein Küppers dazwischen sein.?


Gibbet dat denn noch?


----------



## H-P (21. September 2020)

sibu schrieb:


> Gibbet dat denn noch?



Bin mir nicht sicher, glaube nicht, aber der Stamm ist ja schon älter.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. September 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher, glaube nicht, aber der Stamm ist ja schon älter.


Doch gibt es noch...


----------



## H-P (23. September 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Doch gibt es noch...



Aber nur in Dosen und nur für Bauarbeiter.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2020)

H-P schrieb:


> Aber nur in Dosen und nur für Bauarbeiter.


Wir haben noch einige Kästen im Laden stehen... Und sind auch bestellbar...


----------



## Pete04 (1. Oktober 2020)

Liebes Cloud, weiss da eine/r/s  ob im Raum KBU einer Fox-Service Dämpfer/Gabel anbietet?
Des Bekannten Frage mich gar kalt erwischte....


----------



## H-P (2. Oktober 2020)

Ne, leider nicht, aber ich kann dir den Dominik *Symion*

hier im Forum empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Liebes Cloud, weiss da eine/r/s  ob im Raum KBU einer Fox-Service Dämpfer/Gabel anbietet?
> Des Bekannten Frage mich gar kalt erwischte....



Hab das schonmal bei Gino von Flatoutsuspension machen lassen, war immer Top !
Kleiner Service ( Staubabstreifer, Öl, Foamrings ) mach ich mitterweile aber selber

Der HaPe in Stotzheim macht das wohl auch


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Oktober 2020)

Klausmann suspension ist Recht fix.
Bei mrc-trading Hab ich Mal neben Gabel Schaft tauschen lassen keine Woche Laufzeit...


----------



## Pete04 (6. Oktober 2020)

Da mal herzlichen Dank, hab's weitergeleitet! Bei niesel- bis fladenähnlichem Riesel war la Signora
nitt für Bike zu begeistern - im Zuge einer Vor-de-Brust befindlichen Anhäufung von Bergen aber durchaus
wanderwillig. Iss immer gut, da pickt man sich die Perlen raus unn weiss wo mers nächstens die Noppen
hin plaziert.... Ein Wimpernschlach später im Forst von Boppard:



Grundsätzlich iss dett ja nützlich und dem Schutz der Rübe dienlich so sich denn Waldkompasen
im selbigen befinden - sind die abber tagelang abgängig und datt Schildergedönse hindert den
Zugang - gerade auf Forstautobahn - und die größte Gefahr hinter Checkpoint Charlie geht von
reinem Wachstum der Bäume aus kriegt der Verfasser rote Rübe! ...und zwar ein nachhaltig,
veganes Rot! Wer da dachte die 100% seien erreicht möge sich am Schildbürgerstreich der zuständigen
Forsthalterei erfroien....



6.10.2020 - erstmals im Anno ereilte den Verfasser eine Form des für ihn sonst so fernen:
Sprachlosigkeit! ALTER, DA ISS *WALD*!!! Trillionen von Lebewesen, vermeintlich moselfränkisch
röhrend, miauend, röchelnd und pupsend durchqueren seit der Steinzeit solche Grüngebiete!
Ich plane Petition datt jedes Feld am Hundeköttelpfad baldigts nachbeschildert wird....
*runterkommen**



Heute mal die Elfenlay angestrebt, sehr lohnenswert - datt eine oder andere Bachtal - Baybachtal, Ehrbachklamm, Thomasbachtal und Mühlbachtal - hammers hier ja schon abgestrampelt - die Spuren
eines uns überholenden Compagneros konnten mers mit Neid bis ins Tal verfolgen...
tief Schauende können unterm Kallmuth die Hubertusschlucht erkennen - gutes Haus verliert halt nix! Dem Zweifler sei gesagt: Hier werden alle Klischees bedient....



...bis zum Massenmord allet jeboten, da waren die 10 kleinen *****lein noch Pillefitz gegen!
Stay tuned, vom Rücken in Buchholz lockt ein wahres Trail-El-Dorado, mit dem elend-langwierigsten-Sessellift von RP kammers sogar Amir Kabbanis Kartoffelkeller rocken, der Pete!
Wahrlich schönet Mosaiksteinchen dem Trailduden zugefügt, Daumen druff!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Oktober 2020)

*

Flucht nach Hornhammersklamm* - ett war ja abzusehen datt die kölsche Feierseele bei steigenden Indegrizien und mannisch Jugend im Sattel schallend scheitern würde... von daher: die Fußspuren
vom Hannibal seine Elefanten gehen auch anders erum... Erstürmung Gotthardpass - unten war 
Blockabfertigung und datt mit Block geht garnitt....



Ende der Welt....🥶



Wobei, selber schaut er freundlich... weiter die Hatz, hinan... Für datt hier:



Endemische Datscha im Olivenhain, besser kannste dich im Rifugio nitt schützen - fühlt sich gut an...



Paar intellente Berliner Studenten flohen auf Bügelbrettern mit gelbem Sack als Segel vor der Seuche -
wusste garnich datt Berlin noch bügelt! Getz mal auf Spurensuche:



Gulasch iss durch, nur noch Eisbein! Also ab die Hufe in den Mtb-Trail Freeride Rosso...








Leck mich fett, mimm Bike unlösbar! Ett harrte der "Baldo Murmelo"!...



Nitt lustisch! Kann Biker und Bike mit Schmackes als Einheit trennen - wie simmer da 2013 runtergekommen?



Egal - allen geht's gut - SeePanöma stimmt und die Truppe iss im Rahmen...









Bei vorbildichem Verhalten der Italiener iss sogar kleine Kreuzfahrt möglich....



...Ende vom Tach: Am Ende iss fertisch... Bleibt gesund da draußen, stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## H-P (14. Oktober 2020)

Gulasch iss durch...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Oktober 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Paar intellente Berliner Studenten flohen auf Bügelbrettern mit gelbem Sack als Segel vor der Seuche -
> wusste garnich datt Berlin noch bügelt



Der is auch MEEEGA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. Oktober 2020)

*TEILE IN GEFAHR****als Ferienenthusiast hat der Vadder ja viel zeit zu spülen - ich sach mal:
Abteilung Dachbodenfunde...völlig perplex bei Spülgang III im Schrank Konfrontation:


Ratlosigkeit meets Kopfkino: Freizeitspielzeug für die Piagga (die Vermieterin ist alters weit fortgeschritten
und damit diese Richtung KK aussen vor....) oder SEK-Behelfskelle (Ischab, ischab, ischab Polizei...)
Gremium ausse G&G (Gattin & Gör`, Combo unschlagbar!) empfiehlt: "Schlag ma druf!"
So sinnse, die Frouwen... mit restverbliebener Energie (der Aspirant hatte ja Abwasch) verhalf ett
Resultat dem Objekt der Begierde zu neuem Glanz:



Da simmer vonne Söck: ein absolutes Leichtgewicht inne Helmszene, mit nemm Kameraausleger
der bis zum Overheadprojektor alles anne Rübe fixt - gelobt sei, watt hart macht!
Der Selbsttest - hier iss der Autor prädestiniert mit recht adipösem Haupthaar - zeischt:
die Gummimischung im Helmbereich klebt - vermutlich sogar auf Kryptonit!
Latürnich wird das Objekt nomma strengsten Tests unterzogen,
abber der Fund zählt schomma! Ride on, Gluppscher offen für alles Neue, der Pete!


----------



## H-P (16. Oktober 2020)

Kein MIPS System.⛑


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Oktober 2020)

Dafür selbstansaugung für Glatzköpfe 👨‍🦲


----------



## H-P (16. Oktober 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Dafür selbstansaugung für Glatzköpfe 👨‍🦲



Praktisch eine Saugglocke, nix Zangengeburt.👩‍🦲


----------



## Pete04 (17. Oktober 2020)

Bei soviel Feedback geht datt Dingen in Serie - am Mips wird noch gearbeitet!
Nachschlag von gestern, Tremosine....eine der Top-Panömaspender am Lago:



Tip: inne Gastro vor Ort nur leichte Speisen!



Sonst bleiben nur 300 Meter zum Verdauen....
Ein vorsichtiges Vorgehen gen Riva a giorno....




Die Leere täuscht - umherlümmelndes Vagabundenvolk hat der Schreiberling mit socalled "Altsocken"
inne Cita Veccio vertrieben... Doch dann folgte der Leberhaken des Schicksals auffe Ponale-süchtige
Gemeinde! 



Strada Ponale chiuso! Unn mal nich eben so - stolz verkündete ein in Rippstop gehülltes Banner:
Strada Ponale in Reperatione - voraussichtliches Ende *März 2018*.... Also, liebes lokales Wettbüro
Touristenverband Riva: Ihr habt Netz - wir hamm Netz! ...oder sollte da der eine oder andere Karton
Schampus den Besitzer gewechselt haben, nur mal so unterstellt, lass die Tedeskos mal über die Alpen
kommen dann bleiben die schon?! Zorn unn Blitze schleudern war eines, ein fahrender Straßenkünstler
bannte den Schreiberling gar auf dett Portfolio vom örtlichen E-Werk:




Hut ab vor solch spontaner Steinmeisselei!...doch hier half nur noch Sauerstoffdruckbetankung
vor Ort - 



*ICH KANN SO NICH ARBEITEN!*!! Nu, Dolce Vita prägt halt auch die landestypische Baustellenkultur -
mer vermuten: ett iss stille Reserva für den "Ernstfall" - alle "schlummernden" Baustellenschilder beisammen
ergäben auf die Schnelle 10.000 Fiat 500 für de Mobilität oder Arche Neo von 1 Kilometer Länge für den
Aufschwung.... So nich, meine Hörrn, mit Kartenmaterial schwang sich die Arbeitsgruppe "Wenig abber feist"
über den Puckel der Alpe Garda...






Visier geschärft...



Da lag er brach vor de Füsse, der alte Tremalzo! Claro, hier kannste ja als Baustellentrupp nich mal eben
Frühstückspäusken mit Espresso einlegen! Rein innet Gemüse!



Hades...



Katheter vom Hades - sprechen mer nitt drübber....



Quell der Froiden gen Ponale, den nächsten Tunnel talwärts schon im Blick...



Knallhartes Rechercheduo da wo's weh tut, der Tremalzo hatte schon Wintermantel an,
aber: tiefer Respekt für all die Bikezunft die sich da hochpedaliert hat! Die letzten KM
über Schotter wahrlich nervenzehrend und dann noch Eis und Schnee...
Und:



Keiner der am See in-den-Sessel-Pupser hat Ahnung wie wimpernschlachschnell sich hier oben Dinge
ändern, allein die letzte Stunde waren 3 Sorten Wetter... Gelobt sei wer's selber macht,
die Gute liess trotz Höhenmuffe den Abgang über den Lago di Valvestino zu - da hängt selbst der APE
datt Außenrad im Freien, mein dickes Dankeschön dafür! Stay tuned, unn tuned die die scheinbar
nitt fähig sinn Streckenverhältnisse kundzu"tune", der Pete!


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2020)

Tremalzo im Schnee, hatte ich auch auch mal beim biken (beim Uphill).⛄





Da ist doch das MIPS System.👨‍🚒⛑


----------



## Pete04 (18. Oktober 2020)

Am Arsch, da kackt die Ente! Nachdem H-P - vollkommen löblich - Kritik geäussert hatte konnte
unter Zuhilfenahme von - nitt immer billisch - Professores unn Dilletantes - datt RollOut gefeiert werden -



Preserva di Rüba Schrink-to-fit ruut-wieß to the Max - odder watt die Rübe hergibt,
enn Krachetje! Latürnich muss wegen Wegfall von teurem Carbon selbiges auch
inne Fatura einfließen, 189,73 € erscheinen wohlfeil...

Out for the Mips - der Pete!

PS: Alpenkämme können Signale schomma verzerren , we hope Product meets Client...


----------



## Pete04 (20. Oktober 2020)

Endlich! Die Mission "Wasser für Canitoga" konnte starten, mal kucken wo die ganzen
Bergbächchen herkommen... Das (Miet)Gerät: Focus 29' Adventure2... Ein Name wie Donnerhall -
unn dann auch noch 29 Zoll, watt ja bekanntlich im Gegensatz zu familienbevorzuchten 26Zöllern
ganze Berggipfel überrollt - quasi: mit einem Wipp iss alles weg! Damit nix zuviel wippt kommt
der Zossen als Hardtail daher....



...mit Lämpschen unn Seitenständer - pornös, suchste dir abber beim Verleihnix nitt aus...
Ett wäre ja nitt der Pete mit seinem sprichwörtlichen Zerwurfverhältnis zu Kurbelgarnituren
wenn nitt bei KM 5 mit leichtem "Plong" sich selbige verabschiedet hätte....



Als am 12. Tag der Schöpfung grad nix zu tun war schuf der liebe Gott im Bastelkeller die "SurvivalBEERbox" - und ich sah, datt ett gut war - weil mit dem Multitool vom Verleihnix einfach Ende Gelände!
Flüchtige Kurbel gestellt unn fixiert - so geht datt in Covidzeiten....
Der Showbersch war übrigens so steil datt der Leihling erssma rangeführt werden musste,
die haben da ja sonnen "Kraxelgang"...



 Also: wenn ich dem Bike dabei helfen muss den Gipfel zu klimmen dann iss doch NextLevel
datt ett datt von selber tut - unn ich oben warte?! Also Pantinen auffe Pedale unn los...



Ab Bagliaco hoch nach Gaina, von da ab quer über Wander- und Versorgungspäddchen gen Navarro
und zum Lago di Valvestina und dem wilden Vestatal... als Basis dient der an der Westseite laufende



Genau! Vermeidet die Rennbahn am Ufer...die Dörfchen laden mit ihren Gassen zum Scouten ein,
da kannste auch schomma inne Wäsche hängenbleiben - bis zum



Tiischerangriff! wird alles geboten....Klassisch unterschätzt:









Hubilandeplatz - für die Rettungsinfrastruktur hier enorm wichtig - vorne, seitwärts, hinten drüben - kannsse
für den Giro üben! Nix für mich, ab Runde 2 war die Strecke bekannt und datt H inne Mitte stand für
Hospitalismus...Bahnrad scheidet also aus... Watt mers in so Dörfsken abber trefflich kann:



Gassen schassen! 40Tonner kommt hier nitt durch, gegen so ne APE hasse als Biker 50/50-Chance!
Am Westufer geht's HM-technisch rasch zur Sache, entsprechend sind gefundene Pfade Goldrausch....
Die für gemein bekannten Kläranlagen kommen hier nitt vor, alle seenah, von daher lohnt sich die
Konzentration auf den localen "Cimitiero" - Friedhöfe hat der Gardenser gern bisken distanziert,
meist ergibt sich darum wegen der Zugänglichkeit von allen Seiten ein Schmankerl...






Wer hier Laminat erwartet wird grob enttäuscht! Wegpflege macht nitt die Gemeinde sondern
de Bewohnerschaft, da wird der Stollen auch mal vom renovierten Badezimmerkachel besucht...
Da geht der Racing Ralph mal besser laufen... Kurz vorm Centro Villa noch eine raffinierte Kombi
aus Pfad und Bach, quasi ein Aquädukt!



Panta rhei - alles fließt! Creekfluencer! Datt schmuddelige Bachbett stellte sicher datt mers für ett
Finale di Lago am heimischen Hafen auch ausschaute wie Wildsau, drunter gehn mers nitt raus...



Zum Abschluss der krönende "Latte Bandito" - neidvolle Blicke vonne Uferdämmelclique inkludiert!
Pech gehabt, Compagneros - den Dreck musse dir hier inne Berge zulegen!
Stay tuned, mach dein Giro wo andere von A nach B die Gerade suchen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Oktober 2020)

Haha, whom the bell tolls! Gerade mal veräppelt legte der Giro heute die Heimreise lahm für 1,5 Stunden, selbst die Weinleser kamen aus den Hängen zum Anfeuern. Vom Monte Bolone nach Maria Dell Campiglio bräucht' ich 4 Akkusätze, meinen Segen hammse!🙏👍


----------



## Pete04 (19. November 2020)

*Lecko fanni*, iss schon erstaunlich wie hemmungslos meanwhile an der Uhr gedreht wird -
früher war bei Paulchen Panther ja wirklich Schluss - wenn ich getz abber mal im Forum
kucke watt Trekk so aufruft iss der Prozess doch vollkommen Wirsin(n)(g)!
Datt fakegenweste Analogbike kriegste für 11.000 € (ELFTAUSEND EURO - ALTER - datt waren
mal grob geschreinert 22.000 Tausend MARK!) 
Im Gegenzug gibbet die Perle vom selben Verein in *E*lektro für round-about 6.500 € - 
unn angeblich vom Feinsten...
Mit de Regierung kurz verhandelt, datt laden- unn bodenständige Material wird noch
gepimpt biss mers auffem Trail bespuckt werden  unn datt ganze Gedöns von wegen
27.5 unn vorne 29' iss eh Makulatur - kann der kleine Mann auch mit Plattem hinten kompensieren...
dann rollt vorne alles super drüber... war DAMALS auch so datt El Capitan 2.650 Euronen für
datt Spezi bezahlt hat unn die Gute 1.850 als Abverkauf 1 Jahr später beim Zweirad FELT.
JEDOCH: Compagneros und Compagnsienen - 
dett kleine, abber feine JFFR-Forum verspricht Tourenberichte bis annen Rollator -
odder Schnabeltasse, je nach Präferenzen! Werdet uns nur in 26' ertragen müssen,
iss ja newschool "Spur Z"
Ride on, zolltechnisch immer locker bleiben, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. November 2020)

Das hat System, Pete
Erst werden die normalen Bikes so schwer wie Mofas gemacht, wenn das die Leute noch nicht zu Sklaven der Steckdose macht dann macht man eben die normalen Bikes noch teurer als die Mofas .... spätestens dann wird die gemeine Couch Potatoe denken: "och wenn der Mofa auch noch jünstijer is, dann nehm ich doch  gleich die Kabeltrommel für Netzbetrieb gleich mit"


----------



## delphi1507 (20. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das hat System, Pete
> Erst werden die normalen Bikes so schwer wie Mofas gemacht, wenn das die Leute noch nicht zu Sklaven der Steckdose macht dann macht man eben die normalen Bikes noch teurer als die Mofas .... spätestens dann wird die gemeine Couch Potatoe denken: "och wenn der Mofa auch noch jünstijer is, dann nehm ich doch  gleich die Kabeltrommel für Netzbetrieb gleich mit"


🤣 Dann besser gleich ein Peloton Rad...


----------



## Pete04 (20. November 2020)

Bisken schämen tu ich mich auf 26' schon, abber ich hab ja auch wenig Haare auffem Kamm!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. November 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bisken schämen tu ich mich auf 26' schon, abber ich hab ja auch wenig Haare auffem Kamm!


Behalt es ...warte ab wenn die ersten Instatrendsetter merken wie wendig doch so ein 26er ist ...dann bist du ganz weit vorn ...Trendsetter


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das hat System, Pete
> Erst werden die normalen Bikes so schwer wie Mofas gemacht, wenn das die Leute noch nicht zu Sklaven der Steckdose macht dann macht man eben die normalen Bikes noch teurer als die Mofas .... spätestens dann wird die gemeine Couch Potatoe denken: "och wenn der Mofa auch noch jünstijer is, dann nehm ich doch  gleich die Kabeltrommel für Netzbetrieb gleich mit"


Ich werd' den Garagenpark schmieren unn fetten bis in 3 Jahren the-one-and-only-Honc
meint dat 3-fach-Kettenblatt vorne neu zu erfinden.... abber dann, meine Hörrn:
Heckmair-Route, Hörnchenlenker und Karofunktionshemd hau ich dann im Sekundentakt raus
unn werd Mijonär weil der Rest keinen RAM-Speicher für'n Wimpernschlach Dauer hatte!
Stay resistent, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2020)

In einem Land vorseits CORONA - what have to be proved:




Nu, der eine oder andere (meist andere...) klagt inne Innenhand von Coronapfündchen!
Da muss ich kundtun: allet relativ! Hier ein Picco storrico vom Entfernen eines Randsteins
am Lieblingsfluchtweg unterm Passo Pordoi - war mir eine Ehre, so gab's Flow!
Da hammers 2016 noch Wölfe per Fuss abgewehrt (Hände waren ja am Fels!), 26-Zöller ohne Strom
zu Tal gebracht unn noch Frieden mit de Muddi gehabbt! 
Unn schon damals galt die Devise: Wer so kräftig Nabel hat darf auch Steine schmeissen!
Von daher: Pfündchen auffem Trail loswerden iss Devise, vielleicht haut der eine oder andere NewBie
mal ein Foto vonne Tour rein - datt Covid macht watt mit uns - unn hier iss dankbar Forum!
Stay tuned, spaltet Felsen, der Pete! (Gravelers toleratet...)


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2020)

Isch kann kein Oransche tragen! Ett trägt nuff!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. November 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Isch kann kein Oransche tragen! Ett trägt nuff!



Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Fliewatüüt (23. November 2020)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Isch kann kein Oransche tragen! Ett trägt nuff!


Lieber orange als gar nix an. Das will nämlich ich nicht sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Lieber orange als gar nix an. Das will nämlich ich nicht sehen.


Senor, ich pass dreimal in Dich rein! Würde aussehn' wie "Schwaden ann deinen Waden"!
Im Erotik- unn Kaltet-Wasser-Sektor möge datt Seemannszeichen dienen: 🤏


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. November 2020)

Lieben Pete, ich weiß ja das du dicht an Köln wohnst, aber mit Verlaub, du passt nicht mal einmal in mich rein, und dreimal schon mal gar nicht .
Da muss ich dich enttäuschen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. November 2020)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Lieben Pete, ich weiß ja das du dicht an Köln wohnst, aber mit Verlaub, du passt nicht mal einmal in mich rein, und dreimal schon mal gar nicht .
> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen.


🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2020)

Hier muss der *Neoprentest* am Rursee her! Nenne ER Ort und Stunde!
Platz 18 inne BuLi iss da Trumpf, ich schrumpfe wöchentlich....


----------



## Pete04 (6. Dezember 2020)

*Corona beats Christmas* - getz auch inne Natur!


Wo mers menschlich grad so hin- unn hergerissen iss - hier liefert die Natur! Kunstwersch eine/r/s/irgendwatt Kunstdingens im Billiger Wald... Eier gegen Kugeln ca. 50:50 - werde Nachzählungen
in Michigan und Losheimer Graben fordern um die "gelogene Weihnacht" nachträglich zu gewinnen -
Letz make Billiger Wald great again! Liebe Bikecompagneros, lasst uns die Rübe auf dem Torso
dominieren, funktionierende Hirse mit Hätz und Verstand schlächt jede Firewall!
Ride on, respect Trailrules unn Köttels vom Pääd, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Dezember 2020)

Keineswegs billig, der Billiger Wald ☝️😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2020)

*De Muddi spricht - unn mir werden beklaut*!
Die janze Nation (speziell Kölners) fluten am WE die schöne Eifel - schön wenn mers am Wochentag
mal ausreissen darf, abber dann doch nitt für sowatt:



FDH meets DH - da wurd' doch klammheimlich durch einfach "Drantackern" unsere liebste DH-Frequenz
von Wollseifen zum NO-GO erklärt! Watt haben mers uns schon beschimpfen lassen dürfen - ohne gehn'
mers nitt raus! - von Damen der Bird-of-Prey-Class (Raumschiff Enterprise googeln...) - aka im Hang stehegelassenen Damen von wegen mer dürft hier nitt fahren... Nur weil die (Kriegsschiffsklasse:
Plümmo) nitt den Hang ohne Hilfsaggregat hochkamen mir keinen Spaß am runter?
Fehlanzeige! Tip: Bis zur hochverdienten Linsensuppe am Damm an Zint Rochus Kurbelgarnitur demontieren und 3,7 KM auf Laufrad machen, nach dem Ginster im Obergeläuf hattu soviel Fahrt aufgenommen dattu Talsperre überspringst, da kann kein Plümmo meckern ...
Ride on, lupft datt Plümmo, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Dezember 2020)

Pisönlich meine ich immer noch einer speziellen Zunft entsprungen zu sein:
Bin weder Radfahrender noch Ratsuchender sondern Mountainbiker oder Bergradfahrer -
abber erklär datt mal nemm Plümmo!Ernstfalls noch aus Daune!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2020)

Tja leeven Pete, das kommt dabei rum wenn jeballte Fahrtechnik nich ausreicht so'n Elektrozossen gerade aus zu pilotieren. Herzlichen Dank kann man da nur sagen 👍🤮


----------



## Pete04 (1. Januar 2021)

Leckofanni, watt macht datt Gedönse da draussen aus UNS?!



Erst mal 'ne verdächtige Wandergruppe nahe Dahlem gestellt - nachweislich waren die aber einer "Wassergruppe" zugehörig unn somit "häusliche Gemeinschaft"!
Der ganzen dämmelnden Gemeinschaft - ob mit oder ohne E - ein besseres 2021 als 2020 je werden konnte - bleibt draussen! Ein kleinet Ölbild von einem sehr Geschätzten möge datt verzieren:



*Auf mächtig viel Rock'n Roll 2021!* Lasse reinbölln, der Pete...


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2021)

Soweit, so gut - you gonna go far, kid!
Minute 2.00 - Ernährung durch Buchblatt und Eichenbrut hält fit - da schweigen die bekannten Foren!
Und erst datt Eintauchen hilft! Ride on, tauch rein, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (17. Januar 2021)

*Sunday fails meets PolarExpress* - Jugend forsch unn hat wenig über für Fremdbestimmung,
also mit dem Camper raus auf ein entlegenes Parkplätzle nahe der hohen Acht wegen dem "frühen Vogel"...



...mit Vadders "Eisernen Reserven" (die jener vergebens suchte im heimischen Kühlschrank...)



standen - jesund inne Natur gefrühstückt - mehrere Waffensysteme auf Abruf:






alles wurde gegeben...






Damit wurd herrschender Trübnis maximaler Spaß abgerungen, Chapeau!
Frische Luft gegen Homeschooling und dergleichen Folterarten - nix hilft besser....
Stay tuned, immer die Nase in den Wind, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2021)

Oh ein Dinosaurier Bike ... der Triceratops unter den Zweirädern..lange nicht gesehen.  😎
Mit dem Frühstück wär ich aber nicht ausm Standgas raus gekommen 🤘😂


----------



## Pete04 (18. Januar 2021)

Latürnich sammelt der Eifelaner Römerhelme und geht unter 'ner halben Wildsau nicht raus!
Aber die zwei fallen ja noch unter "Welpenschutz"!
Iss doch ein Ritterschlag für die Ollen wenn die Lütten nitt hinterm Ofen hocken und Anfänge
von eigenem Spleen entwickeln....WhatsAppVids frisst datt hiesige Züstem leider nitt....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Januar 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Latürnich sammelt der Eifelaner Römerhelme und geht unter 'ner halben Wildsau nicht raus!
> Aber die zwei fallen ja noch unter "Welpenschutz"!
> Iss doch ein Ritterschlag für die Ollen wenn die Lütten nitt hinterm Ofen hocken und Anfänge
> von eigenem Spleen entwickeln....WhatsAppVids frisst datt hiesige Züstem leider nitt....



Auf jeden Fall ... ich freu mir auch jedes mal nen Ast wenn die Lütten mit in die Natur kommen. Das beste: denen ist Wetter scheissegal. Das werden wohl eher keine "schöngeföhnten"  Jetz muss noch der kleine Drecksack verschwinden der dir so viel Arbeit bereitet dann kann mers sich auch wieder volles ROOOAAR austoben. Auf dem Pumptrack verdampft alles so heiss is der schon auf Eröffnung


----------



## Pete04 (24. Januar 2021)

*Völlig vonne Rolle* - ein Einsatz des Wintercorps... Ein geradezu fieser Verdacht führte das Fähnlein Fieselschweif (deutlich vor den C19-Besuchern, Anm. d. Red.) in die Region Schaafbachtal -
verbunden mit geradezu liebgewonnenen Traditionen á la Weg-weg (der dilletierende Tourguide
wollt' Höhenlinie als Pfad der Weisen verstanden wissen.......gefühlt kurz vor Trainerentlassung!)
....durch Panöma gings....




wohlfeil auf unfeilen Pfaden...



...auf der Sitsch- & Glitschskala eine 9 von 10, fluchend bahnte sich datt Corps mit angezähltem Guide
seinen Weg zum Brotpfad - Cafè Maus und Co. waren die letzten Wochen großer Rückhalt vor Hannibals Horden aka "Kölner, geht nach Hellen-wood!"....
Wegesbegegnungen sind zur Zeit komisch - die jüngeren Familys grüßen mit "Hallo", die Oldies
ducken sich inne Büsche wie Jungkatze nach dem Motto: "Du kannst mich nitt sehen!"
Getz abber Ziel des Stoßtrupps; Kontrolle der Brotpfadhütte auf vorhandene Papiere:
Ein Foto storico von 2013 belege datt Drama, hier kontrollierte noch der amtlich gesandte Kontrolleur
-Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Verfasser rein zufällig!- die Lage der 2 aus 49 Rollen pisönlich:



*Skandal!* Immer, aber auch immer, waren inne Brotpfadhütte 2 Rollen (nitt verwechseln: "Rollentrainer" -
der produziert Schweiss unn fördert keine braune Pampe!) moderates First-Aid-Backstagematerial
zu finden! Für de Fott! Somit Anfangsverdacht bestätigt, hier greift §4 vom Kölschen Grundjesetz:
_Watt fott iss iss fott_! Für den Missetäter sei jesacht: "Näh, watt häss du ene fiese Charakter!"...
Abgewickelt auf 2/3 sollt' mers so 'ne Rolle in den Flaschenhalter kriegen, wenn schon so altbekannte
Domänen ausjeraubt werden, da muss jeder Prioritäten treffen! Ride on, expect the unexpected, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2021)

Immer wieder herrlich der Brotpfad Klassiker 
Werd ich im Frühjahr auch mal bereisen, mit Lamperts und Co ... herrlich !


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2021)

Sacht die Gute: "Wir könnten doch mal wieder...." 7min23sec später waren Luftdruck, Dämpfer unn Kette gecheckt -  von 2 Bikes, versteht sich! Ab zum *Sentiero di Pane*, ett galt noch eine Rechnung zu begleichen.. *Missionsparole: Ridin' for Brownie!* Angekommen am Parcheggio Schafbachtal merkte mers nasal: die deutsch-niederländischen Beziehungen hamm am Brexit nitt gelitten: die Gülle roch im Abgang nach Spuren von Gouda und bremsenden LKW-Pneus.... Abber die harte Hand Brüssels auch hier spürbar:



Blautanne getz kennzeichnungspflichtig - wie bekloppt iss datt denn! Blättriger Vortrieb...



...und sumpfge Suhlen! "Langsamer..." - "Dann fall ich rein!!!" Man(n) kann's ja mal versuchen....



Noch ordentlich Wasser im Wald war die Missionsstätte erreicht - anne Brotpfadhütte hatte der Schreiberling kürzlich noch den Klau der beiden Traditionslokusrollen moniert - auch in räuberischen
Viruszeiten keine Bagatelle! Um die Trailgötter gnädig zu stimmen wurd' ein mannig wertig
Röllsken überreicht:



Unn nix 2-lagig! Da hasse ja bei kräftiger Fingerführung direkt den "Brownprint" vom Brownie anne Flosse! Edles, 4-lagiges Poppespaper wurde geopfert! Datt iss zwar nur 50% vom Bestand, abber da 
sollen sich die räuberischen Jakobsjünger mal Beispiel dran nehmen und ihr Röllsken beisteuern!
Bei schwummrig Licht im Häusken drängte sich eine weitere Folge von *Teile in Gefahr* geradezu auf....
als Dual-LED-Notenständerbeleuchter von König & Meyer (drunter gehn mers nitt raus!) fristet
er ein Schattendasein - iss für den stylebewußten Biker von heute abber durchaus erleuchtend bei
stereolastigen Baustellen - hier datt Modell Glühwurm:



...die Szene war noch nitt ganz durch da fiel dem Schreiberling auf datt mers ja - mer merken an: 
Frühling umgab uns, Vögel trällerten, Lurche lurchten - ja auch formidabel datt Balzverhalten des
Bikers kundtun könnt - sinn ja Flexstreben! Spontan 2 "Haltungen" denkbar:



*Spitz wie Lumpi!* Scham versiegelte sein Mundwersch.... die B-Variante:



*Geh ma beim Nachbarn!*  Dett Exemplar vom Glühwurm hat offensichtlich schon "abgelaicht" und
taugt nix mer für de Zucht - Tip der Red.: liegen lassen! Da mers damit die jute Tat schon vollzogen
hatten (Angriff der Klo(n)krieger...) konnt'  nun Luxus folgen.... im Abgang wild...



...mit Schikane unn Brückenschlach.... starte Part II....


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2021)

Augenscheinlich keine "Sauerländer" - Hormonspiegel also mehr als OK! Also Fortsetzung gen Ripsdorf,
mieser Anstieg, Zitat der Guten: "Muss mich erssma in Trance tammeln!" - Wir meinen:
Jenau der richtige Ansatz! So geht Ausritt aus der Winterpause, Grenzen neu setzen!
Nach Ripsdorf gen - da liegt er da, meist stetig flach, der hochjeschätzte Lampertsbach...



...hat ihn wohl jepupert, datt mit dem "flach" - hat sich nach wenigen Metern verabschiedet in seine Kalkmulde, die Lewwerwuursch! Jedenfalls formidable Jausenpause mit Hasenbrot unn Zitronenfalter,
recht so!



"La Rampa" gen Schloßthal, bei langer Kurbel gibbet hangwärts "Höpp, Holland, höpp!"
Heimatimpressionen in Nonnenbach:



Isch sach: "schönste überhaupt!" - andere sagen: hier wohnt Lionel Messi....jeder Jeck iss anders!
Bei Heimfahrt durch ett Headquarter Kommern:



Überflug vonne Kraniche! Jau, schöner kann so' Tach nich enden! Ride on, Klopapier iss fertisch, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (24. Februar 2021)

Einstieg "kurz" nach 17 Grad am WE übrigens recht sportlich, bei 11 Grad war's real...
Abber bei 200 HM direkt im Lastenheft allet Moccaschino...
LMPTal place to be, bei Käsekuchen und Cappucino säss ich da biss auffe Rente!
So'n Magerquarktal iss ja auch watt für den Hungerhaken von Verfasser....


----------



## Pete04 (28. Februar 2021)

Scouting angesagt, da liegt doch noch ein weißes Fleckchen um Kordel:



Buxbachtal bei Kordel volle Granate! Vermeintlich abber wegen Baumschlach unn Covid dicht - soll uns vom "lustern" nitt abhalten - Pics abber nitt zuville reinstellen, sonst werden mers noch verknackt!
Fällt bei allem Liebreiz ausse Wertung weils keine Ausweichstellen gibt unn Treppen nuff und napp mannig... Abber: Die Bursch aka neudeutsch Mautstelle iss der Burner:



Bursch Ramstein auf Sandstein - kennste doch sonst nur aus Herr der Ringe! Stay tuned, scouted draussen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (11. März 2021)

Ein *Ausbruchsversuch* - Versuch macht klug! - inne Region Luxemburgo....



Lecko fanni, watt für Perlen schlummern da ja doch noch so grad' im legalen Bereich!
Bei Bollendorf rein innet Gemüse....





 Hammerhai! Hat zwar wegen dem "Blauen Klaus" Ästsken geregnet, Lohn der Tat waren allerdings
lediglich 2 humanoide Konfrontationen... 



Größter Totenschädel ever! Heute mal als Covid-Gegenmaßnahme ohne Bike geht der Hunger wieder hoch, hier wär doch trefflich Spaß haben....Ride on, datt Haifischzahnprofil von Ferschweil iss auch für NewBe knackbar - immer freundlich zu den Matthiasbrüdern!


----------



## Pete04 (13. März 2021)

Mal schnell innet Gemüse lustern watt die Trails um den *Monte Schrocko* so nach dem Winter machen -
schnell war angesagt weil Sturmtief Luis ett auch eilig hatte...hochgestiefelt aussem Langfigtal zeichnete
sich ordentliche Sturmregenfront ab am bello Horizonte...ab in Plan B!


Hier noch watt schüchtern auffem Sporn...



Ett "Rifugio Monte Schrocko" - ganzjährig geöffnet!  Mit Blitzableiter! Abber mal ehrlich:
Wenn DER 'nen Blitz ableitet trägste Zahnspange als Headset! getz abber inne Puschen,
Luis hat den Fuß auffem Gas....



...da sei ihm entgegengeschleudert: "Watt häss Du ne fiese Charakter!"❄️
Sekunden später flog der Graupel waagerecht am Hüttenentrée vorbei!
Hat uns nitt jejück - Poppes war ja conserva in Datscha.....



Unn getzt der Trick! Nitt alle Götters haben Volksschulabschluß, paar sinn nitt die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte... Wo's die alten germanischen Gottheiten mit Met bezirzt werden wollten....



...wurd' dem Luis enn Met(t)brötchen jeopfert! Reingefallen druff, der Smirgol!
Da der Wettergott getz mittem Brötsken beschäftigt war ging die Wetterekonsole wieder auf freundlich -
im Gegensatz zu der 5 Minuten später "graupelgegerbten" Wandercrew, die waren ordentlich gesandstrahlt rotgesichtig, dürfen getz den Titel "bulletproof" tragen!
Le resultat du Brötsken:



Lecko fanni, für so'n MOMENTUM fliegen andere in die Atacamawüste - 4 Sorten Wetter in 20 Minuten! Die Graupelbrüder drüber aufklären datt das Wolkenband "dahinten" mannisch mehr Munition
im Koffer hat unn Abstieg war eins; näh, watt kann die Eifel schön! Stay tuned, meidet Graupel 
und haltet die Rübe frei, zuhause verhauen wird als Homeoffice nitt anjerechnet! Der Pete... nach Diktat verEist...


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2021)

*SavE* your Ride... Im Zuge der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit des kleinen, aber feinen Forums zeichnete sich ab
datt Uprising (konnte schon Bob-der-Marley!) datt neue Wohlfühlen sein könnte - die Jute zeichnete
sich im Heckwirbel D) mit einer jewissen Konstanz durch "Jejöhmel" in Punkto Beinbelastbarkeit aus...
Zum Egalisieren dergleicher "Jömeleien" trat der Verfasser einem Hamburger Produzenten mit Elan
in den Schritt und forderte Quoten und Besitzer preiszugeben - datt angestrebte Ross war a) satt im Futter
unn b) nahezu vergriffen wenn der Partner wuchstechnisch eher auf den Namen "Grimmli Eichenschild"
zu hören hätte...(kicher, kicher - gut datt schreiben nitt gehört werden kann... - hier versagt selbst Lippenlesen!)
Ein Ross wurd' geschossen - wir kauften den Zossen - soweit, so gut!
Hier muss der Verfasser abber ma waidlich meckern: *KEINER *bereitet dich darauf vor wenn deine
jeschätzte "Heckverwirbelung" auf eima locker im Schritt daher kommt! Eine kurze Tortur durche heimische Ville brachte folgendes Memorandum zutage:

*Pro:*
-keine Beine! D)
-leise wie nix, die Black Pearl! Da reiben meine Wimpernhaare lauter!
*Kontra:*
-MEINE Beine! D)
-die Jute verlässt die angestammte Position im kleinsten belgischen Kreisel
hangaufwärts (viel Hang!) und sagt: "Du schwitzt ja!"
...kurzer Nebengedanke an Zeiten als Hexenverbrennung noch sozusagen "to-go" war....
-to be continuend: "Du musst deine Waden nach dem Winter wieder aufbauen" -
a history of (violence...) Schaumbildung vorm Hechelmund des hangtretenden Bikers....

...und: NEIEN! Von diesem Trip gibbet keine Bilder - ein Bild aka Pic vom in bikebravorheraldik
daherdemmeldem Jüngeling bedingt datt selbiger VOR dem Motiv eine Position bezieht -
no chance! 

Quintessenz: Le Cheffe hat selbigen Braten in der Warteröhre um Verhältnisse wieder herzustellen,
ett wird zu berichten sein!  Ride on, haltet die Zossen am Laufen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (26. März 2021)

Beim morgendlichen Spaziergang über die Outdooractivemap verharrte der wandernde Zeigefinger
unversehens auffe rechten Rheinseite - ein kleinet Stück "Schweiz" arg über Basel erregte Argwohn...
Rollendes Material vom Lademeister verzurrt, hin ging's!



Unterhalb von Neustadt fließt hier die Wied rheinwärts - anne Mettelshahner Schweiz! - weder Mettwurscht noch Geflügel zieren ett Stadtwappen... Warum soviel unskeptischer Frohsinn im Blick vonne Guten?  Sie war ja E-trovertiert! Mettelshahn ist irgendwo zwischen Campingplatz und Hüttensiedlung angelegt, teils auffe Trasse der alten Wiedtalbahn.... durchdämmeln fühlte sich bisken
verboten an, aber der Wiedtalwech führt hindurch, also Freipass den Hang zu entern zum Aussichtspunkt
"Mettelshahner Schweiz"...



...der analoge Begleiter musste watt rasten... hinan!






...mit feinster Möblierung lagen dort...



Eiger, Mönch und Jungfrau zum Greifen nah! Na ja, allet bisken kleiner eben, aber die Felsformationen ließen schon erahnen wo die Namensgeber gelustert hatten...Doch, vom gestrigen
Trip gen Ernzen am Ferschweiler Plateau noch watt überfrachtet - wo sinn denn die Trails?
Weiter also zum Bertenauer Kopf, sozusagen dem höchsten Berg der hiesigen Schwizz...
Huflattich knallt am dollsten:



der lässt sich jedenfalls von so 'nem Borkenkäfer nitt fertisch machen wie die Baumlinge im Hintergrund 
und lässt Frühling ahnen. Am Schutzhüttchen Hinweisschild: "Krater"



Ok, entpuppte sich als aufgelassener Steinbruch, abber: wenn mers in so engem Bachtal dauerhaft haust
geht einem mal flott die Phantasie durch....bot jedenfalls Möglichkeit zum Spielen...






Unverhofft: die Mär vom Doc in da Wuzz!



Ich sach ma: hatt watt Patina, von dem würd'ste dich nitt zwingend impfen lassen, abber:
am Vorbeugungsjedanken iss watt dran.... Bertenauer Kopf mit Flucht von selbigem...



Der liegt mit seinen 352 HM zwar nochmal ordentlich über dem Aussichtpunkt besagter Schwizz
über dem Wiedtal, kriegt abber volle Lotte den Lärm der A3 ab, nix zum Verweilen.
Im Abstieg üblich: die digitalen Helferlein versagten reihenweise und führten über sackgassige Kuhwiesen
von einem "Misterfolg" zum nächsten...abber ohne datt wären mers von Auswärtsscouting auch ehrlich enttäuscht!
Finalisiert - Teile von kuhinternen Rückständen vonne Wied neutralisieren lassen...



Mal frei übers Felgenhorn geplauscht: Der Schwizzer Charakter hielt nitt so lange an, der Wiedsteig
hält sicher größere Juwelen parat - da hätt' mers besser mal bei den Locals vorgefragt!
Der Forstbahnanteil...ach, papperlapapp, mer sinn einfach "Eifelverseucht"!
Ride on, Näsken auch mal in andere Ecken stuppen, der Pete! Voll verkratert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (31. März 2021)

Wer hats erfunden...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (31. März 2021)

Piet wenn Wied dann rüber nach Wald- und Nieberbreitbach 😉


----------



## Pete04 (2. April 2021)

Mann, Mann, Mann - Sch(i)ef(f)er!









						Must Watch: Gee Atherton Goes Even Bigger in 'Slate Line' - Pinkbike
					

Who needs Rampage? Slate Line features an even bigger gap than the Ridgeline.




					www.pinkbike.com
				




Wo war denn DER Hint als mers im Nettetal dilletierten?! Iss ja geradezu ein How-to....


----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. April 2021)

Der Drohnenpilot war gut


----------



## Pete04 (18. April 2021)

Flühling! Wenn soviel Hummeln brummeln....



im heimischen Kirschbaum da musse raus! Also erst recht wenn Materialtest ansteht, Vorhang auf für
*the Electrician*....



JFFR Chapter Brühl hat die Zeichen der Zeit eingetütet und in E gemünzt...wahrlich wörtlich zu nehmen,
datt mit den Münzen!  Wo ein höchstpassables E-Ross den Geldbeutel verschwinden lässt, isset bei
Paarungskäufen gleich der ganze Geldspeicher samt Fundament.... Wahrscheinlich hängt die Hälfte der 
versprochenen Bikechargen noch auffe "Ever Given" vor Rotterdam, von daher war eine Hatz von Porta Westfalica bis inne Niederlande angesagt bis 2 passende Größen im Schober landeten...






Die sinn abber auch schee! Sitzrohr kommt daher wie Kommandoturm vonne "Kursk", schickimicki
Anbauteile von Razzefazze, Acros und XTR komplett durchgestaltet - Chapeau!
Na, wer iss der Niederländer?! Woll'n mers mal ehrlich sein: Die Tatsache datt die Bessere Hälfte
immer an Bord ist gestaltet Entscheidungskämpfchen recht fluffig - wenn mers im Einzelentscheid
vor de Regierung tritt und beansprucht 2x Urlaubsgeld für Anschaffung eines Zossens brennt anderswo
mehr als der Baum.... Längst vergangene Dialoge keimten auf: "Lassen wir doch über X zurückfahren!"  Jawull, perfekt! Mertentrails, Dobscheider-Hof-Runde und entering Ville um Liblar
war eins... In Weilerswist ein Dutzend Dorfjugend beim Trailshapen gefunden - Frage auf Försters
Huld sagten die doch glatt: "Den haben wir bei dem Projekt im Rücken!" Ja, hammers denn schon Weihnachten? Da kommt ja dem jahreszeitlichen Frühling glatt der forstliche zur Seite, Hallelujah!
Und? Wummst ett? Lowlander...



Nomma zurück, weil 29' ja geradezu ALLES überfahren....



Nomma mit Schmackes...



Heiligs Blechle - öh, Carböhnle!!! Entfaltet einen formidablen Wumms, der Autor hat anschliessend den
Anlauf schamrot mit Blattwersch bedeckt... Latürnich im Abschluss noch den "Schlüsselbeinbrecher" am 
Franziskussee (Waldgaststätte) eingebaut, fühlt sich wegen Mulletbauweise an als würd' mers mit der
Harley mimm Hirschlenker runterprezzeln... Soll da heißen: Jederzeit gerne wieder!
Und eh mers sich versehen hat sind 4 Stunden auf dem Bock vergangen und lediglich 2 Bälkchen
vom E-Potential verbrizzelt, datt lässt für die Alpen hoffen...
Outtakes: *Fahrrad Lindemann in Porta Westfalica *- Pete ruft an und reserviert Bike, Frau Lindemann hängt Zettelken an Bike "Reserviert für Köln" und appt datt zurück...nach harrschem Ritt mit Feinkost Schmidt in Porta angekommen sacht de Frau Lindemann: "Für die weiteste Anreise und als Tankgutschein nehm' ich Ihnen mal 400 Euro runter!" Pete fragt Frau Lindemann ob der Boden der Ausstellung desinfiziert sei.... Hö?! Damit ich den küssen darf! Ett gibt se noch, die Ikonen!!!
Zum *E*-ntscheid: Wir panömieren getz seit 2008 durch ett Bikeuniversum, vom Brocken über Finale,
Lago und Moab - wenn uns die E-Kiste noch paar Jahre auf Augenhöhe inne Mutti Natur hält dann
nix wie raus, und datt bei voll gegenderter Kräfteverteilung! Rid*E* on, der Pete, bisken geflasht
vonne neuen Vielfalt.... mein hoher Reschpekt vor allen Analogkäsen draussen bleibt erhalten....


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2021)

Nach softem Villeritt folgt die Antwort auffem Platz - ab gen Pützfeld, dem mers neben seiner Supermercadoeinkaufsmeile garnitt soviel hübschet Fachwerk zugetraut hatten...
Der nette Handwerker sah die suchenden Bikeraugen und sagte: "Da lang!" Hilfreich und gut,
datt Handwerk! Also erssma hinan - mit Fachsimpeln während dem Dämmeln, ungewohnt....
Für datt hier: Pannini Alpini!



Da blickt ett noch unschuldig übert diesige Langfigtal, datt klassische Handwerkerbrötsken...ich wollt's
Sekunden später bei durchbrechendem Sonnenschein ablichten - da war ett weg!  Hornberg und Schrock wollten geritten werden, also ma ab durchett Gemüse - am liebsten auf Pfaden der die Tourismuslobby keine Träne mehr nachweint, die stillen Verbindungwegelchen....



Und mit Grandezza, si,si! Erkenntnis: (eine stille - Pssst!) Ett moosert nur noch...



de Natur unn nitt mehr de geschätzte Bikebegleitung wenn der vulkanische Boden sich mal hebt,
watt im Ahrtal in Form von Bergen durchaus häufiger geschieht...so gesehen: win/win - wenn mers
Manns genuch iss den Tsunami im Geldspeicher zu tolerieren......hach watt, soviel Natur am Stück
hammers uns sonst noch nitt erdämmeln können. Für so watt:



Für Brocken brauchste nitt innen Harz, die aus der Pflege genommenen alten Pädskes können ordentlich
Verwurf und fordern, hier die Variante "Hannibals Drempels"! Getz abber widder hoch...
*ACHTUNG, werte Eltern*: ett folgt schonungslose Zurschaustellung von Fleisch, i.d.F. die winterlich
gebleichte *Kalkwade*!



Hier dilletiert die aus dem E-Nest geworfene Troddellumme noch abwartend in der Suche nach der Linie...
Klaus - fahr ab! (Hitparade, für den jüngeren, geneigten Leser: Stonehenge googeln!)









da iss ja ordentlich Kalk gerieselt! Muss denn soviel analoge Haut überhaupt gezeigt werden?!
WIR MEINEN: Latürnich! Erst die natürlich gebotene Angriffsfläche für de Impfpriorisierung von unserem
natürlichen Wegbegleiter auffe Trails - genannt seien Nessel, Brombeer und Ilex machen den Sport
doch fett glücklich! Beim Weihnachtsabendvorduschen zähl ich doch jährlich die hinzu"gewonnenen"
Narben unn kann sagen: War'n fettes Jahr! Die einen tragen Schoner, die anderen haben
halt mit fuffisch schon siebzigjährige Beine! erlitten - nitt jepupert!
Ahrtal iss Vielfalt, hier im Mikadovalley....



Ui, ui, ui - da iss viel passiert, viele Fichten kurz vorm Vernichten....



Da hilft nur stark im Arm unn Schaum vorm Baum.... Apropo:



Schaum - erwäge den Einsatz von Elastomere inne Mundwinkel um bei Permagrins die Fliegenanzahl
im Mundwinkel zu reduzieren - soviel Eiweiß brauch' kein Mensch! GTF - Get the Flow steht auf dem
Teil; müss' mers sagen: Leistet! Ride on, bietet Nessel, Brombeer und Ilex datt Schienbein,
Narben sinn die Vogeluhr des Bikers m/w/d AOK, tatütata! Vollabgeimpft, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2021)

Mit Diensthandy inne Buxe reicht ett nur für heimische Pirsch - also auf inne Ville für "Rinnen pinnen"....
Diesmal zur besten Sonntachskaffeespazierzeit - ein Experiment. What has to be expected?
Familischs in allen denkbaren Konstelationen, Köters inne 4beinigen Variante mit Erziehung aller Art -
kurzum: Spannung inne Luft...
Die Ville erzeugt als Ex-Klüttenenklave nich zwingend 'nen Spannungsbogen, weiss abber mit bissken
Hintergrundwissen trefflich zu überzeugen - also hinan in die "Hölle von Fischenich"!



Eine kiesgebettete Rinne, malerische umsäumt von Baum und Brombeer - da demmelste Kilometer für
um regionalbezogen paar Pickertjes abzubekommen....



Früher gings "brückenlos durch die Gracht" (ett Helene möge uns verzeihen...) nach dem "Schlüchtchen"
2 Meter durch ein SeeEnde - heut liegt dort ein brückenimprovisierend Brett. Gut so, die beiden letzten
Sommer haben den Tümpel namens See ordentlich gekippt, ein Kompendium müffelnden Brackwassers...
Können wir anders, wir machen einen kurzen cut und wechseln nach La Défense aka Franziskussee,
einer Neuinterpretation der Rinne:









Luc Besson hätte seine Froide dran - allein der Rider missmutelt ein wenig weil er weiss: 
die Eifel könnt' datt voll Naturale....
Erkenntnis des Tages: Globetrotteraktien kaufen! Watt die junge Familisch meanwhile zum Nachmittagsspaziergang an Funktionspluten trägt hätte früher für Nanga Parbat / Westseite gereicht!
Für'n vollverkiesten Forstweg werden Rucksäcke getragen datt datt Abendziel scheinbar
am Nordcap sondiert werden will - HolyMoly!
Inne Homerange angekommen wollt' mers noch die "Rinne" mitnehmen - ein vortrefflich steiles
Abstiegspfädle "mit Baum am Saum" - also klarem Ergebnis wenn der Abstieg "failed" -
darauf abber gepupert! Bruder Harvey war da und hat Gelände neu definiert...



Ja, dann machse dich halt auffe Spur vom Dicken!



Nitt lustisch! Allet Unterholz: weschgesemmelt! Minigans  - ach watt, ettliche Kubikmeter Hang weschgesemmelt wo früher unsere "Mutprobe" war - sollte jeder besitzen, steigert Bikeevent kolossal -
abber im Zweifelsfall wollt' er's nomma wissen....



Verkackt!



Analog geht immer - also pushing für datt letzte Pic des Tages....



Na, Spass hatter ja trotzdem gehabt - so'n antipöser Hungerwurm passt halt x-fach in Harvesterspuren -
abber neue "Mutprobe" müss mers suchen!
Ride on, ridet Rinnen, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (25. April 2021)

Am End vom Tag - Frouw hostet Frust - Se lächelt milde, drückt auf "Boost"!


----------



## Pete04 (29. April 2021)

Mittwoch mal einen Homytrail innet Auge gefasst, da war ja inne Ville scheinbar "Tanz-in-den-Mai"!
Minigans 70 Biker, 430 Hunde und 237 Wanderer gaben der Feierabendrunde neues Gesicht!
Leckofanni, wir brauchen mehr Platz!




Erkenntnis des Tages: schaffe ett nimmer einen von fünf Balken des Akkus niederzupretzeln;
trotzdem stehen nach auf und ab 27 KM auffe Uhr - watt Teufelszeusch!

*No Strava
No Lycra*
*No Prblms*

Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (1. Mai 2021)

Ein Feiatach! Da stand doch Übles zu befürchten in Sachen Landwanderflucht der Megacities...
Im Planungsbunker vom HQ eine brotpfadfreundliche Route ausgearbeitet und unter Vermeidung
von Bodenlagen - da wanderten vermutlich Tausende von Pikten gegen Artus - die Mittelhangwege
auf Outdooractive mal zum Rapport bestellt in Sachen Lampertbach unn Schaafbachtal...
Küchen schellten!



Wen juckt's!?  "In Jahren wie DIESEN" hasse doch die berühmten "HasiBrote" im BackPackage um
einfach anne schönsten Stelle des Ausritts mal innehalten....

INNEHALTEN
_starkes Verb_
1.
mit einem Tun für kürzere Zeit aufhören [und verharren]; etwas unterbrechen
"in/ _(seltener auch_mit seiner Arbeit innehalten"

(sacht Oxford Languages dazu) -iss abber bikeorientiert papperlapapp weil nix Arbeit!

...zu können unn mit großer Naturarena Mutti Natur Platz zu lassen! Die Wahl des zweitbesten Wechs - keinesfalls fischbezogen - hatte latürnich in Sachen fehlender Wegespflege technisch Anspruch,
hatte doch auf in Vergessenheit geratenem Planum die tückische Schlehe Zeit die Reihen zu schließen...
Also erssma paar Dornen aussem Pneu gepopelt - That's the price, baby!
Paar Wegesüberschneidungen nitt zu vermeiden, wie auffem Anstieg gen Schloßthal - iss abber wegen
de Social Media zwischen Wanderer und Biker hochzielbringend...wegen Fußverkehr im Hang Päusken
eingelegt, watt mutt datt mutt...



Echt nette Wanderpaare getroffen - großes Hallo um die mitgebrachte Mahlzeit in Hanglage bei
Wacholderblick...einem besonders gierigen Wandersmann noch den Leitfaden aktualisiert:
"Viele Hunde sind des Hasen Brot!" DEN hatter abber auch directamente verstanden,
Chemie: stimmt! Trotzdem: Mein Brot den Meinen!  Zwischenzeitepos:
Sauenkuhle im hinterletzten Wald - Jagdpächter hat Schild aufgestellt, schwatte Schrift
auf gelbem Grund (steigt fußballtechnisch nitt ab...)
WILDSAUENKUHLE - bitte keinen Sperrmüll abkippen! Zeigt: hier iss Druck auffem Kessel...
Schloßruine Schloßthal umkurvt...schnupper,schnupper, hier simmers doch beim Italiener!👃



Baron Bärlauch schickt sich an die Schloßmauer zu stürmen, ett schmerzt per Nasenflügel trefflich
dem lieben Gastronom nitt terasslich Besuch zu leisten...dann mal statt Pesto Pedale andante
und Rückflug zum Shuttle... Ride on, der Pete, die Eifel bietet trefflich Reserven!

Popopapier scriptum: Der Anschiss hat genutzt - inne Brotpfadhütte lagern noch 2/3 der gespendeten
4-lagigen Poppeswellness! Die Jacobsjünger haben abber gefailt, kriegen per Decret ab getz nur
noch 1 Blatt!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2021)

Facetten vom Wegesrand - wenn mers schon gen Letzebursch unterwegs ist wird minigans ein
Pädsken hinzugefügt - Bollendorfer Märchenpfad - Impressionen vom Wegesrand,
Schutzhüttensichtung:






 Für die einen isset nur ein Hahn! Wir meinen: wunderbares Zeugnis datt ett doch geht Hiker & Biker
im Miteinander! Der Versuch, den Preis von 100g eisernem Hähnchenfleisch in Bollendorf zu
googeln - umma die Größe der Liebe zu eruieren - verlief jedoch mangels Netz im Sande...
...in grenznahen Gefilden isset auch so 'ne Sache mit dem Formulieren, ich hoffe ersteigert heisst nitt
"bestiegen"!



Unn direkt 3 Sorten von Angebot: links Methode "Traditionale" - wenne da ruhst fährt beim Wachwerden
die Wirbelsäule tagelang Achterbahn mit einem.... / rechts datt Modell "BauHaus" - erwacht sitzt
mers kerzengerade in AM-Haltung auffem Bike, mangels Seitenstütze muss mers allerdings Ruhehaltung
haben wie Fakir / Mitte (da must mers allerdings ordentlich lustern!) hinter de felsschlüssig eingelassenen
Grabesplatte iss der Schlafausgang Nebensache da endlich! Abber: Datt mit der "Ruh" wurd' konsequent zu Ende gedacht!
Höhlen unn Flucht inne Berge sind bei Felsformationen ja immer Thema:



Ein kurzer Versuch dem Fluchtpunkt beizutreten lieferte direkt robustes Mandat:
Im 30-jährigen-Krieg gab ett keine Adipositas! Oder der/die/das Betreffende/n/Innen perlten
vom Höhleneingang ab wie Wasserperle vom Frauenschuh (vlg. "Nanopandimöie") -
nur die Dünnen kamen von hünnen....
Ein Befahren - att own risk, nimmermehr am WE! Dett eine oder andere Treppche will bezwungen
werden, aber technisch und vom Landscape 1a-Herzken-plus!
Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2021)

Okay....
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/danny-...le-in-this-and-that-die-freestyle-supergroup/
DIE Zwei hauen sich latürnich krachend die Schenkel über den Skil diverser Felsenpfade -
outtakes haben se drinnen gelassen, dafür Daumen druff!


----------



## Pete04 (6. Mai 2021)

Oh, Nachschlag! Weil die Beiden zur ehrlichen Zunft gehören gibt's datt als Medley:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/crash-reel-this-and-that/

FullBikellJacket!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Mai 2021)

*Herr Präsident, die Wuursch!* Frei nach Speimaanes musst mers Muttertach anne Luft,
abber Hornbersch unn Konsorten mit ihren feinen Einzelpfädchen verbieten sich beim
zu erwartenden Wanderjüngeransturm... Also erssma Hasenbrot montieren, Schemel
verladen, ab gen Ahrbrück.
Südlich der L85 Pfädchen gen Kesseling und vom Hubertuskapellchen auf waldig Wegen
- an Blattgarnituren - hoch zum Steinerberghaus. Ett hagelte Erbsenzuppa bei gefühlten
25° - gefühlt zählte abber der Soli für die Wirtsleut' die mers ja noch paar Jährchen beanspruchen wollen!
Zum Nachtisch: Abstisch! Bei den zahlreichen Wanderjüngern verbot sich ein Ausbruch
übber de "Ahrflanke" - Miniziel bei Qual der Wahl: still gelegen, Auschbachtal!



Bis auf eine freundliche Rheinbacherin auffe Flucht mit Hund - freundlichst gegrüsst! - Tal der Stille.
Also schön gazzgazz zum nächsten Checkpoint: dett klassisch unterschätzte Auschbachviadukt!



Haben wir mal bei gefühlt 90cm Wegbreite begonnen zu queren, basierend auf gemauertem Steinbogen
erodierts stetig hinweg - ein Test:



Reifenbreite bis Schuhgröße 45 wuppen noch! Ab durche Mitte und rein ins Denntal - noch im Vollbesitz aller Beisshilfen! Nach dem dort beheimateten, stillen CampingElDorado stets hinan
zur Teufelsley oberhalb vom Ommelbachtal - aber doch nitt stetig auf Harvey's Spuren!
Zum Zwecke der Selbstwerterhaltung wurd der "Trail zum ollen Leckstein" eingebaut....



...mit dem erhofften Resultat dem Zossen Gelände zum Pflügen zu reichen - herrlich, wie Ritt auf
BircherMüsli: knurps, gruschel, knick-knack... um dann mangels Materie auf Düwels Spuren zu spuren...



Die Ley ward von Kletterjünglingen und -jungfrouwen trefflich belagert, ein bereinigtes Pic gelang doch:



Am Ruheplatz - live oft verpasst - ruht hier im Wald "_*der Hungerast*_"!



Tja, datt war getz ärgerlich! Augenscheinlich war dett mit Liebe geschmierte "Levverwurschbrotje"
im Auschbachtal beim Verfasser in "negativen Sag" geraten! Also, für demnächs: wie im Bikepark:
sollen Teile in Form bleiben: EINTUPPERN! Also, inne Box, statt in Schonergedöns....
Lösung: datt Wurst-Brot-Gemisch im Beutel zur Spritztüte umfunktioniert unn innen Rachen gewürgt -
DAS wollte keiner sehen, Bilder von Pelikanfütterung pflasterten seinen Wech....
bilderbereinigt zählt abber für den Biker nur datt Ergebnis:



stimmt der Wurst-Brot-Mix knallste ab wie Püma! Latürnich war auch Panöma im Spiel:



Arembersch im Backstagebereich sieht mers scharf allet watt zählt: Die Brille - muss nitt Fielmann,
muss orange! (Dett einzige vonne Kiesköpp watt mers ummesünns bekommen haben iss enn Farbspektrum!) Orange macht den Biketach fat, fluffisch unn farbenfroh, Spitzenselbstbelüger
kriegen damit selbst bei Wintereinsatz braune Haut!
Haut's Euch raus, bezahlt Wirtsleut wo ihr se trefft, der Pete!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (23. Mai 2021)

Hänge mich hier mal ran....
Heute geplant Nitzbachtal und mehr, endete aber nach der Halbzeit im Nitzbach.....


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2021)

Zeigt doch explizit mal wieder wie weit wir Biker gehen - ich meine Wollpelzkrabben 
bei der Unterwasserszene gesehn' zu haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2021)

Sind das die, die freischwebend im einen oder anderen Protagonisten-Maul beheimatet sind? 🤭


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2021)

Da Ahrtal sich Pfingstens verbietet - *Click and Wied*! Einstieg über Arienheller innet Bahlsbachtal,
wer Outdooractive nutzt findet hier recht viel ".....wandern mit Hunden" - sei bestätigt, die Regio
Bad Hönningen strotzt nur so vor wandern mit Hund! But why not - alle Begegnungen friedlich
und mit Lob für Wuffi überstanden.... Anne Gilleshütte...



Kursänderung - so konsequent getrümmert datt mers weiterhin dem Bachtal folgten...gen Malberg zur
Skihütte...Limesnähe war spürbar...



Kann auch halbschattig... Für DEN Blick: Malberggipfel frisch renoviert gen Wiedtal...



Kann abber auch fettleibig:



Im Halbdunst des unscharfen Focus verbirgt sich Lewwerwursch mit Kräuters - mmmmH!
Ein heruntergedrücktes Kochei sei auch nitt verschwiegen, hatte aber keine gesonderte Perspektive...
Vorbei anne Tribüne der Malberghütte - Lift seit 2012 History - schnack rechts rübber...



geht's hier normalerweise in einen fast Bikepark-tauglichen DH (Fußgebrechliche nennen ett "Wiedsteig")
gen Hausen zu Tale...da schaun mer mal!






Dann mal eini! Jedoch - ein Stumpfling barg Diskurs:



Wie meinen?! Da dämmeln mers die rheinischen Anden hoch um DAS zu finden?






Gegenüber dem erwarteten Trail war die Situation sportlich - hatten ja auch Regen hier...
Mann, Mann, Mann, diese ganze "Umleiterei" - wobei...müss' mers denn?! Könnten mers nitt?!
Doch, mer sollten schon! Ein Verweigern von des Forstwarts wohlgemeintem Plan B hatte Folgen:



Bei so widderlich Terräng wechselt der kleinste belgische Kreisel Führungspersonal - hier ett SUHLeika vorne, fast schon inne Bäume entschwunden! Vom holzigen Einstieg - hier noch vorgestellt:
keltische Wegesfalle:



Leckofanni, da ungebremst reingerauscht bisse quasi "PiktOgramm" - übber lehmige Löchers...



lehrte datt Absteigen übber den altvertrauten Pfad Mohres...



So geprüft hinunter zur Wied! Neutralperspektive vom geschlamm(p)ten Schlappen, kuckst Du Wied!



Also zwischen Niederbreitbachs Camping-ElDorado  und dem Flecken Bürder bissken Radweg - zahllose,
blankgeputzte MTB'ler pflasterten unseren Wech und schauten neidvoll auf den 1A erworbenen Lehmschiet auffem Zossen - ging's wieder gen Bersch nuff durch ett Nonnenbachtal...



Die Wüstung Rockenfeld gequert, vorwech: scheinbar "Harvester-Fahrschulterrain" gequert, alles Schnittgut lag quer vorm Pelloton - Geschimpfe: leistet! Über den Forsthof - bei satt gefüllter Terazza,
RP kann meanwhile draußen widder liefern - hinan zur Feste Hammerstein...






Muss mers sagen: die letzten fuffiz Meter zur Hammerstein beinhalten mehr Skill als so mancher altbacken gepriesen FlohTrail - der Tageszeit geschuldet waren die Wanderjüngers schon im Tale
und die letzten Meter Rheinsteig konnten Fullgazz - lieber Abfahrt statt Astrazeneca unn Ballerglück
statt Biontech... Ride on, der Pete! Die hamm abber da auch Wald!!!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2021)

Bikers Glück - *Felssturz von Brück*! Kurzes Zeitfenster, also hinne bei satt Sonne und Fernsicht!
Am Ahrufer waren erwartungsgemäß Quadrillen von Motobikers aufgefahren, Zelt- und Parkplätze
flogen aussem Plümmo....also ein standesgemäß, safes Parkplätzken auf der Landstrada gen Liers gebucht...
Hinan, mittig im Hang Heikes Taxisresource passiert - in einem Stichweg parkten Taxen wie andere
Rebstöcke plazieren - hinein innet Terräng!



Den Felssturz von Brück, vonne Freihandelszone Pützfeld fein einzusehen (übliches Komsogemolze:
Bäcker, Biketreff, Billischplutenhandel) hat eigentlich jeder von uns mal gesehn, von nahem betrachtet
macht datt Dingen richtig Froide: die marodierende Materie wird geschmückt von längst aufgegebenen,
stählernen Sicherungsseilen und -pfählen die sich dem hangabwärts wandernden Kompendium
an Steinsalaten längst willenlos hingaben.... Also erssma drübber!












Jau, datt kann mers schomma als "datt Wacken der Eifel" bezeichnen, Terraforming pur und den Abgang
inne Ahr handbreit vor Augen....Wegesrandsichtung:



...jefühlte 80cm Königskerze inne freien Natur - wenn die inne Flora Köln sowatt anbieten hat's Stengel
inne Mitte und stinkt unerträglich! Datt dahinter umtriebige Gemüse stufe ich mal hinter Gurke und
Kürbis ein (traue mich abber Frouw nitt zu fragen, ett gibt auch Formen von außerhäuslicher Jewallt!
Wer will schon wegen Kürbis einen auf den selbigen?!....) Im Aprés-Bereich:



Die Sau haut ins Auge! Wo's bei Altenburg noch in recht erdigem Geläuf gewühlt wird geht 
die "Brücker Sau" auf puret Gestein! Berschsau quasi, die Knappen unter den Knabberern...
Bei "Glück aus" bei de Knappen mal Lichtblick...terraforming Ferkels....
Auch im Portfolio:



Dett größte Edelweiß im Ahrtal - hier stutzt der Verfasser abber mit Recht unn denkt: wer weiß?!
Auf jede Touripromo springen mers ja nitt auf...



Nächster Halt: Panöma du Montagne de Pützfeld - Nitt hoch, abber für'n einfachen Arbeitsmann
mit Präzision gefinished:



Oft mit Unrecht oft beschimpft belegt der RevierSägeKnecht ein gerüttet Maß an Ahnung unn Präzision...
Wer hat dem wohl mein Kurbelmaß verpetzt? Egal: leistet! Gibbet noch Nachschub?



Hupps, watt iss den datt für Chauvinistenpiste?! Inbrün*F*tig berschnuff pedaliert...Um datt zu finden:



Jau, war ja klar! Wo Hengste brünfteln bleiben die Mädels hinter Rocky Marciano auch mal inne Sood liegen - Gemeinheiten, die datt Leben so schreibt... die allerdings so direkt über'm Felsensturz,
da geh' ich doch eher geschändet inne Ahr! Wenn de Emissionswerte vom WE nitt so tragend wären
währ's ein hochfeinet Örtchen...also weita!



Den Hengstberg zu verteufeln: wrong way! Hier hat der Jachtpächter auf Lieferhöhe dem Biker tischfertisch aufgetafelt: Minerale (ital.: sale) und Mais wurden geboten... in Wurfform, datt schürt den
Jagdtrieb vom Biker unn die Bisskraft der Zähne... WOHER wusste der Pächter vonne Vorliebe
für Popcorn?! Brötchen vom Vortach waren auch geboten, abber: Never loose your Style!
Der Hengstberg wurd' immer mehr zum Mysterium.... Wenn sich jemals im Leben
die Möglichkeit bietet einen wahren, ehrlichen unn in Nachhaltigkeit inne Eifelvereinskarten verdengelten
"Kotzberg" zu demmeln - hin da! Eine Taltraverse weiter:



Aufhören, Frau Becker! Die Regie schmiss die Szene aussem Kasten, unverhofft kam eine "Creme brulée"
in Form des *Ahrsteigs *zur Entfaltung - hach, watt sach ich....



Der ANSATZ zählt, da iss der Schreiberling ein Pingel! Ett folgten die "*30 Stufen der Shaolin*" -
eine unverhofft, kniffelige Passage wo die Gute abber so ablieferte datt der Verfasser kurz davor
war erneuten Heiratsantrach zu machen...Mann, war die *GUT*!



End vom Lied: Die stählernen Reste vom BW (nicht-Märkliner: Bahnbetriebserwerk) Kreuzberg, neben dem
Weg mit zahlreich Gleisen vertreten! Da musser nochmal rein, der Smirgol, iss sowatt von verschwiegen! Pervertiert: Querverweis im Netz auf die angebliche Netzpräsenz des BW:





__





						Bahnbetriebswerk Kreuzberg: Einen Überblick über das historische Werk
					





					www.bw-kreuzberg.de
				




Loide, ich glaub der Dürpel hackt! Latürnich hört zu den versierten Seiten eines Bahndenkmals
ob mers beim BlackJack schussfeste Westen trägt odder Schlipps in Wahlfarbe!
Werde nicht ruhe bevor ich meinen Zossen um 180° gedreht wieder gen Spaß terrug habe -
wenn die Drehscheibe noch wuppt! - Ride on, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (30. Mai 2021)

sinus alba schrieb:


> Hänge mich hier mal ran....
> Heute geplant Nitzbachtal und mehr, endete aber nach der Halbzeit im Nitzbach.....


Nachdem ich - mit sukzessiever Perfidie, Pingeligtum und Quantenmechanik datt Vidscho auf's Herz 
analysiert hab':

Am neunten Tach schuf Gott datt Krachertje: eine Mischform von niederländischem Selbstverständnis
und teutonischem Dasein - find ich einfach geil so ein Dingen rauszuhauen by the way: so war's! 1AedelKost...


----------



## Pete04 (2. Juni 2021)

Ei, watt Froide! Bei Homerun mit der Lütten einfach mal links statt rechts zwischen Kitzburg
und Sendemast Merten - unn siehe da:



...da taucht aussem nix die "ErrosionsArena" auf! Unn pronto wieder 20 Minuten Spaß am Rande
des vermeintlich bekannten Weges! Von daher: Überraschen mers uns selbst, statt monoton dieselben
Verhaltensweisen abgrasen einfach mal polygames Ausreisserschen üben - Expect the Unexpected...
...unn sei's der Första! Ride on, ab nach naussi, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2021)

Aujoud'hui oben auffe Carte: *großes Zellenroulette*! von den Fernsehwettergöttern wollt sich ja keiner
festlegen wo watt wann aufploppt, also auf die Laachende Maria gewettet....und die Gute hat direkt den
Teppich für uns ausgebreitet - "Herr Ober, 2 Waldmeista bitte!"....



Einfach mal "im Teppich bleiben!"... Kann ganz schön erden...



Hat DER eigentlich nur EINE Buxxe?! (Nebst selbiger tragen mers den Mantel des Schweigens,
die Lett iss einfach saupraktisch...) egal, terugg auf den Pfad der Tugend!



Päddsken gibbet feine, Lydiaturm iss altbekannt, Gastro leider nur mit NegTest - fürn Moccaschino 
geh' ich noch nitt in die Zelthölle! Unn wozu auch - gibt doch wunnebare Fernblicke, also
Rast-a-la-Pista:






Feinstet Panöma auf mannisch Lattenrost, schöner geht's nimmer! Ein leichtet Gegrummel störte allerdings, ein Toast am Morgen war wohl watt wenig - der Waldmeister hatte schon Gelüste geweckt....
Da sind der Fantasie dann keine Grenzen gesetzt - Kleesichtung (Wow!) Spezialsorte am Wegesrand:



Sehender sacht: "Wow, schöner Klee" - Auge sacht: "Hey, Gehirn - da iss 'ne Erdbeere!" - Magen sacht:
"Bitte 2 Stückchen mit Sahne!"  Hungerastbiken iss nicht umsonst in der TopTen der unsexiest things
alive....



Einer der Spaßbringer am Laacher Höhenweg: 50/50! - links armdickes Gehölze in der Pace,
eher was für den "Shredder" im Portfolio - rechts quasi feinstgepflegter Trail mit umbaumeldem 
Anspruch, man möcht sagen: der "Golfrasen" vor Ort... hat fein gepasst, für 16 Uhr war "aufploppen"
der nächsten Gewitterzelle angesagt, über die Ahr zurückgekehrt verschwand datt Ahrtal hinter
einer weißen Wand, erste Spontancamper mit Risikofreude werden wahrscheinlich gerade
bei Kripp in den Rhein verabschiedet.... Ride on, zockt mit Wetta, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (13. Juni 2021)

*Subito Gelato!* Dem heimischen Wahnsinn galt ett die Stirn zu bieten - alles wird Camper,
also pupern mers auch mal den Zinken rein... Bei PaulCamper ein edelschwarzes Ungetüm
der 630er-Klasse geordert und ab in den Süden mit Zwischenstopp im schwarzen Wald.
Anne Bernina gibt's einen Waldcampingplatz mit mannisch Platz für den Stellplatz ohne datt
mers sich auffe Füsse tritt - hört bei den meisten deutschen Campingplätzen wohl schon zum Muss...
Also auffi, Morgenblick auf Morteratschgletscher, die Bernina hüllt sich links noch in Fichte...



Fast alleine auffem Trail fallen erstma die Kontaktjedönsbelastungen aussem Rucksack...



Die üblichen Verdächtigen waren schnell ausgemacht...



Hier der falsche Fuffzger unter den Enzianen, der echte kommt schlank und blau daher...



DIE muss einfach, sonst bisse nitt am richtigen Fleck - da könnt mers rhätoromanisch ja auch durch
Klicklaute ersetzen! Am Hospizio Bernina angekommen...



Panöma totale! Dafür steigt mers auf....



Hmmmm... Die Eisschollen auffem Lago Bianco und datt gen Horizonte zunehmende Brett an Schnee
waren allerdings neue Weggefährten...War da der Supertrail des Verfassers in Gefahr!?











Hier ein noch harmloses "Brettle" beim Aufstieg.... die Genossen vom "Abstieg" zeigten anderes Kaliber:



Optimalst vorbereitet - die wenigsten wissen datt 90% der Inuit FiveTen bevorzugen weil so der Kontakt
zum Schnee gewährleistet iss - erklärte sich der Sherpa bereit alle Schneebretter gängig zu machen,
Bikes drübber zu buckeln und auch sonst zu tun watt nötig sei die Gunst der Guten bei Laune zu halten...






Spaß hatter gehabt, der Sherpa! Kennt doch jeder - da gehste mit maximalem Einsatz über die ersten
Hürden hinweg, ob Stein- oder Schneefeld iss vollkommen ejal - abber mit jedem weiteren Zocken
iss mers sich sicher datt ett zurück nur schlimmer sein kann...also datt Schmelzwasser inne Pantinen
ignoriert, Äujelsche auffe Landschaft und ab gen Poschiavo... bis zum Gasthof "Adlerblick" aka
Belvedere waren's dann gefühlte 9 Schneebretter...



...watt bei der Terrazza freie Platzwahl garantierte, Herz-watt willtu mehr?!



Graupensüppchen! Wenn sich schon einer durchschlägt zum Gastronom da muss der auch beschäftigt werden - bei all dem Covidgeschisse gilt ett der Gastro Fränkli in die Hütte zu spülen!
Fürtt RESIDIEREN



Oh, Mann - watt mers hier als Suppe hatten haben andere als Wetta, also fein demütisch unn dankbar sein...



Fernziel im Tale im Blick galt ett getzt den Most abzuschöpfen, datt Dessert für Federweg war angerichtet...Übber Alp Grüm galt ett getz den Biker zu fordern, wildet Geläuf und datt Zabaione
unter den Weggesteinsformationen fordern hier den "*Rüttlischwur*"! Entweder Ross und Reiter
überstehen die Tortur oder beide trennen sich des Weges (siehe auch: MEINEID!)...



Schrumpel, Kumpel!



Booyakasha!!! Sowatt von Takko!!! Bikewash Poschiavo: Nur Industrielagern empfohlen, knallt!



Die Rennleitung gab sich unsportlich unn scheppte dem kleinen, abber feinen Team im Abgang
paar Strafminuten druff (wegen Panömabestaunen, Zeitspielschindens etc., kennt mers ja!)...



Le Resultat: die wortwörtlich inne Schranken gewiesene Crew sah einen Zug passieren wo Wanderer
unn Biker quasi per Druckbepressung verladen waren, NoGo! Massenhype...
Trödeln lohnt sich, der nachfolgende Treno aus Tirano lud entsprechend gerade mal 6 Bikecompagneros
an Bord die ihr Glück unn die Aussicht gen Berninapass kaum fassen konnten...easy going wie für uns gemacht! Bernina rockt, im Backflow zum Bootcamp an unseren Lieblingswasserfällen vorbei
konnt der Tach kaum schöner enden! Stay tuned, ridet Schneefelder wo immer ihr se findet,
der Pete!

Oh, der iss noch gut - vom "Schrecklichen Sven"!
Schaudern, Zaudern, Sprünge, Schübe - nützen nix ohne die Rübe.....
https://www.emtb-news.de/news/wikinger-helm-video/


----------



## Pete04 (14. Juni 2021)

Wenn einer dir die rechte Talseite als Trails feilbietet - nimm auch die linke mit! *Der Pfad des gemeinen Händlers* aka Karrenweg Hospiz gen Poschiavo...bisken "Kill-Bill-Romantik"!
Also hoch zum Pass ... halt, halt, erst wollt' mal ein kleiner Service inne Bremsen- und Dämpferszene
bewältigt werden...



Erstaunlich, watt mers so mit halbherzigem Heckträger alles improvisieren kann! Aber dann getz los!



Da mers ja schon "snowfieldprooved" waren mal übber die Hangkante gelustert - schnell war klar dass
bis round-about 2100 HM der Schnee ein echter Drecksack war, alle niggeligen Passagen nah des Einstiegs NoGo....also straßlings laufen lassen und beim nächsten Pfädchenqueren rein...
gen Forcola!



Zum "Mondberg"...der ist so anders als die Andern....



Hier einen schnellen "Schmelzwasserdiskurs" geführt mit Wanderpärchen - watt gehet, watt gehet...
DA ging nix, Los Sockos unn Tretmaterial einnässen am Einstieg war nix... Also Plan B, Umkurven
der Zöllnerprädatoren zur Mittagszeit, ett Häusken war leer...



Der Fotofant folgte wieselgleich.... Der Mondberch, an Erika!



Iss so strange unter seinen Brüdern datt er quasi als endemisch durchgeht, wie Sandberg....



Unterhalb musse halt mal inne halten, Wasser verleiht hier mannisch Kraft.... Der 436 ist halt der kleinere
Bruder vom rechten Pendant vonne Berninatrails, eher der "Schlängler"...


...watt bis zum Dörfchen Rosa nitt für Spaß sorgte, Erosion und Knallbiker hatten dem ehedem als Flowtrail geschätzten Trail recht zugesetzt... um Rosa rum lief's eher zäh'! (ett gab' Belehrungen in
50-Meter-Modi...) Jedoch, ett gibt immer ein dahinter:



DER-GOTT-MODUS-KARRENTRAIL! Episch, fordernd, schrumpelnd, pumpelnd, Zahnkronenlockerer!
Manchmal isser auch weg!



Doch wenn der wech iss finden wir den Wech, Wort drauf! Datt rechte Sacksteil lassen mers mal
ungepostet, hier wollen noch Frouwen unn Kiddis daher...



Vonne Kanzel - nach 15 Meter weggebrochenem Karrenweg "storrico" - Poschiavo fein erkennbar...
Oberhalb von Angeli Custodi wird der Trail renoviert, von daher: fein inne Wiesen eingestiegen:



Unglaublich, watt für Hülle unn Fülle da herrschen...hat uns Bayer alles schön wegerklärt! Hinterm Dorp:



Bei Rhätoromanisch hammers inne Scuola grad gefehlt, heißt daher aus Bauchgefühl: "Spaßige Straße"!
Wurd' damit auch noch mitgenommen, wir lassen keine liegen! Kurzer Trailcheck, ett roch watt fremd:



Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht?! Die Bleiche des weißen Mannes war jedenfalls hinwech,
interessant: wenn wer mit wenig Haupthaar 3 Tage Bernina trailt: hat der dann enn Lattenzaun
auffem Kopp durchen Helm eintätowiert?! Wird zu klären sein... Ein letztes Mal WaterFall...



Sieht immer wieder anders aus, da kann mers garnitt genug verweilen... ein letztes Mal Brückenfall:



Toosbeckenatmosphäre pur, leichtbefeuchtet drückt's dich unterm Viadukt durch und dann: bisse durch!
Ride on, respektiert datt datt watt wir runterzimmern anderer Leuts aufwärts mit Tier und Karren unterwegs waren, stay tuned, der Pete!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Juni 2021)

*Scheideweg*...



Lustig, ein sehr intelligentes Navi unseren Heimweg begleitet...frisch auf den Albulapass eingeschwenkt
entscheidet datt Navi datt der Camper zu groß sei; Ansage: "Sie befinden sich auf einer nicht zugelassenen Straße, kehren Sie um!" Machen mers latürnich genau darum nicht - auf den Knopfdruck
"Verwerfen" reagiert datt System unamused und erklärt den legendären Pass zur "unbekannten Straße"...
Hält das auch durch, während sich vor uns Zementmischer und Alkovencamper versammeln....
Die mit 2,30m Knackstelle entpuppte sich als eine Brücke mit locker 2,50m Breite, Camperbesatzung lacht,
Navi spielt weiter Leberwurst....

...unn ich dann auch mal, möge datt Pic dienen: ett gibt links und rechts Wasser, beides teilt ein Weg...
liegt am Forum ob es bereit ist bereit zu sein...wenn wer interessiert ist dien' ich weiter mit Pfad und Rad,
wenn - tausend tote Foren in diesem Block künden ihren Wech - der Scheitelpunkt erreicht ist hängen
wir den Fred an den Nagel und widmen uns der Familisch, watt auch gesund ist!
Jedenfalls sind mir all' die geteilten Compagneros und Ladies lieb und teuer - wünsch Euch allen nur datt Beste! Stay tuned, ride on, seid auch mal Levverwursch, und bleibt wie Ihr seid, der Pete!
*sleepmodus*(Tourenberichte kommentiert kosten Lebenszeit, will ich auch haben")***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (29. Juni 2021)

...


----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2021)

Geht ja auch ohne Pomp und Prosa.... Pila, Aosta....2 Ferkel inne Lieblingspfütze






Respect the homies...



Lago Maggiore....






Die Gute links aussen, definitv ihre Bahn...



Die lassen da den kompletten Bergrücken offen oberhalb von Cannero an der Cima, Kanonenkammern,
Verbindungsgänge etc., gäb's bei uns nimmermehr...
******
gerade erlebt, Urftrunde...






War mal der kleine Lorbach im Kermeter, handtuchbreit...der Cut geht 2 Meter tief...
Iss abber alles garnix gegen den 3-Block hohen Haushaltsrest, gelagert auf der regulären Parkfläche
von Vogelsang, da packt einen datt kalte Grausen...
Stay tuned, respektiert datt Ahrtal zu meiden, der Pete.


----------



## ManiacMille (15. August 2021)

Moin Moin! Ich wünsche euch ein paar schöne Tage beim biken. Matsch konserviert und ist gut für die Haut.😉


----------



## Pete04 (25. August 2021)

Vischelbach erfindet Skala neu....












Der kleine Vischelbach - in der Tal-berschnuff-Skala immer noch Maß der Dinge - hat mal ordentlich
Gas gegeben... die 16-Tonnen-Brücke unterhalb von Vischel hat's pulverisiert...Mann,Mann,Mann...








Hin und her gevischelt, Matsch aller Colör gefunden, gefühlte 2 Km schieben weil alles, aber auch alles
an Stock und Stein herabgespühlt inne Pace lag, Wildzaun queren in aussichtsloser Lage, Herde von 10-12 Mufflons gesichtet....alles dabei watt mers sucht da draussen....


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2021)

Wackerer Vorstoss inne Area "Bergischer Panoramasteig"....



Musse mal sacken lassen, watt da allet an Nadelbäumen verschwunden iss... der ein sacht: gibt Panöma,
der andere: klaut Panöma! Berschnuff iss Idyll Mangelware, nappi-di-Tali spendet's Blick....🤟
Standartfeldfrucht: Allet mAi(n)s!👍😉



Hab ja Familisch geschworen nimmer zuviel Zeit inne Trailberichte zu verprosaen, abber Bergisch geht immer! Mais on, der Pete...


----------



## route61 (26. September 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hab ja Familisch geschworen nimmer zuviel Zeit inne Trailberichte zu verprosaen, abber Bergisch geht immer! Mais on, der Pete...


Und das jetzt, wo ich beginne, Deine Prosa zu verstehen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (27. September 2021)

Nö,nö - sei sicher: wenn mir was vor die Stollen fällt kommt's hier eini - aber ein abendlanges
Moratorium wird's nimmer geben. Die Plattform ist leider, leider, leider durch WhatsApp und 
Komparsen abgefrühstückt. Dankbarkeit iss datt Gebot der Stunde, schliesslich hat uns die Community
vom Brocken bis Moab inspiriert und begleitet - da mal den Daumen druff! Und freuen über's
Feedback tun mers uns eh wie Hulle! Ride on, der Pete.


----------



## Jajaja (28. September 2021)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... . Die Plattform ist leider, leider, leider durch WhatsApp und
> Komparsen abgefrühstückt. ...


... was sehr schade ist. Trauere immer noch dem alten Forum nach, mit den damals noch deutlich erweiterten Kontaktaufnahmemöglichkeiten (sichtbare Nutzer, LMB etc.), rege Community, Spaß, Transparenz usw. ...


----------



## Pete04 (28. September 2021)

Man(n)Inn betrachte - zu Kernzeiten startete mers noch mit Auftrag in da Wutz und hatte Skript im Kopp - 
watt Familisch iritierte abber datt Netz parierte... Getz nur noch Just-for-fun!


----------



## fbergau (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier. Im Forumn als auch in Bonn.
Wann und wo
 startet die nöchste Tour an die ich mich ranhängen könnte?


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2021)

Ich sag mal - stellvertretend - datt hier nix vorgesehen ist, nehme dich aber ins Boot wenn
der gerade erwartete Bikecheck passiert iss... biss dahin ordentlich in KBU umkucken!
Stay tuned, der Pete!


----------

